# Óxido de grafeno y 5G: (la peligrosa banda de los 26GHz prevista para la 2ª mitad de 2022): MORTANDAD DE VACUNADOS EN MASA.



## BlueOrange (7 Abr 2022)

Nota: El Gobierno esperaba una tasa más alta de vacunados para la segunda mitad de 2022, por lo que parece que la implantación de la red 5G se ha retrasado unos meses hasta 2023.

Resumen: cuando comiencen a irradiar con la peligrosa banda de los 26GHz (estaciones de telefonía 5G con su red de pequeños repetidores 'small cells') la mortandad para los vacunados será en masa.

*El 5G mmWave está un poquito más cerca: el Gobierno fecha la subasta
de la banda de* 26 GHz* en la *segunda mitad de 2022*.*








El 5G mmWave está un poquito más cerca: el Gobierno fecha la subasta de la banda de 26 GHz en la segunda mitad de 2022


Tras múltiples retratos, a mediados de 2021 concluyó la subasta de las bandas de 700 MHz para el despliegue del 5G. Estas bandas, imprescindibles para llevar...




www.xataka.com













ORWELL CITY: 26 GHz Graphene Transistor


26 GHz band of the 5G spectrum is targeting graphene transistors to make neuromodulation possible.




www.orwell.city





*El Gobierno aprueba el nuevo Cuadro Nacional de Atribución de Frecuencias del espectro radioeléctrico*
"Cabe resaltar que la licitación de la banda de 26 GHz es una de las medidas incluidas en la Hoja de Ruta 5G " (europapress.es)





Se aprueba el nuevo Cuadro Nacional de Atribución de Frecuencias del espectro radioeléctrico







portal.mineco.gob.es












El Gobierno aprueba el nuevo Cuadro Nacional de Atribución de Frecuencias del espectro radioeléctrico


El Ministerio de Asuntos Económicos y Transformación Digital ha publicado el nuevo Cuadro Nacional de...




www.europapress.es













ORWELL CITY: Telefónica whistleblower warns that 26 GHz band of 5G spectrum poses a health risk


Telefónica whistleblower warns that the bandwidth in the 5G spectrum will rise to 26 GHz and that "the human body isn't designed to withstand it."




www.orwell.city





*Post *del telegram de La Quinta Columna (*08/11/2022*).
*"HAY PRISA EN EL GOBIERNO POR LICITARLA. Y UN CHORRO DE MILLONES PARA IMPLANTARLA."*

"Junto con la licitación de la banda de frecuencias de 26 GHz y otras reformas, la Estrategia para el Impulso de la Tecnología 5G prevé una inversión pública de 2.000 millones de euros hasta 2025 para incentivar el despliegue de redes y servicios, de los que más de 1.400 millones están incluidos en el Plan de Recuperación, Transformación y Resiliencia."








Ya es pública la convocatoria de licitación de la banda de 26 GHz, clave para el despliegue del 5G


El Gobierno ha publicado las bases y la convocatoria de la licitación de la banda de 26GHz, una de las preferentes para el despliegue del 5G.




www.panoramaaudiovisual.com




*Ya es pública la convocatoria de licitación de la banda de 26 GHz, clave para el despliegue del 5G*







(*07/11/2022*) panoramaaudiovisual.com

*El Gobierno, adelantándose a las preferencias de las telco que preferían esperar para iniciar este proceso, ha publicado las bases y la convocatoria de la licitación de la banda de 26GHz, una de las preferentes para el despliegue del 5G.*

El *Ministerio de Asuntos Económicos y Transformación Digital*, a través de la *Secretaría de Estado de Telecomunicaciones e Infraestructuras Digitales*, ha publicado la orden de bases que establece las condiciones que regirán la licitación de concesiones en la banda de *26 GHz*, así como la *convocatoria de la subasta*. Con esta actuación, se *completa el proceso de puesta a disposición* de los operadores de telecomunicaciones de todas las bandas preferentes para desplegar redes y servicios de 5G.

Concretamente, se subastan *doce concesiones de ámbito nacional* en la banda *25,10-27,50 GHz de 200 MHz*, y *38 concesiones de ámbito autonómico en la banda 24,70-25,10 GHz*. Todas las concesiones licitadas *asignarán el uso de un bloque de 200 MHz* para *comunicaciones ascendentes y descendentes en la misma frecuencia*, pero a *intervalos de tiempo diferentes* (TDD o Time Division Duplex).


El precio de salida de cada concesión de ámbito nacional se ha fijado en *4 millones de euros.* En el caso de las concesiones de ámbito autonómico, el *precio inicial es proporcional a la población de la comunidad o ciudad autónoma en consideración*. Las concesiones tendrán una *duración de 20* *años*, prorrogable una sola vez por *otros 20 años*.

Las concesiones son conformes a las *especificaciones técnicas establecidas por la Comisión Europea*, en relación a la *armonización de la banda de frecuencias de 24,25-27,5 GHz* para los sistemas terrenales capaces de prestar servicios de comunicaciones electrónicas de banda ancha inalámbrica en la Unión.

*La resolución, en 2023*

Las empresas interesadas en participar en la subasta pueden presentar sus solicitudes hasta las *13 horas del 7 de diciembre de 2022*. Después, se abrirá un periodo de evaluación de dichas solicitudes y de formación de los admitidos en el uso de la Plataforma Electrónica de Subastas (PES) segura, que se utilizará para la subasta. Posteriormente, comenzará la licitación que está previsto se inicie en todo caso *antes del día 22 de diciembre.*

Junto con la licitación de la *banda de frecuencias de 26 GHz* y otras reformas, la Estrategia para el Impulso de la Tecnología 5G prevé una *inversión pública de 2.000 millones de euros hasta 2025* para incentivar el despliegue de redes y servicios, de los que más de *1.400 millones están incluidos en el Plan de Recuperación, Transformación y Resiliencia*.








Ya es pública la convocatoria de licitación de la banda de 26 GHz, clave para el despliegue del 5G


El Gobierno ha publicado las bases y la convocatoria de la licitación de la banda de 26GHz, una de las preferentes para el despliegue del 5G.




www.panoramaaudiovisual.com









​*El Enacom **aprobó el reglamento general para el uso del sistema 5G*
(*27 diciembre 2022*). También aprobó nueve proyectos de conectividad que recibirán un total de $1.021.002.767 y creó el "Programa para el Desarrollo de Infraestructura de Internet en Instituciones Públicas en Zonas Rurales".








El Enacom aprobó el reglamento general para el uso del sistema 5G


También aprobó nueve proyectos de conectividad que recibirán un total de $1.021.002.767 y creó el "Programa para el Desarrollo de Infraestructura de Internet en Instituciones Públicas en Zonas Rurales".




www.c5n.com










*Post* de La Quinta Columna (imagen).







*GRAFENO INYECTADO Y ANTENAS DE TELEFONÍA, COMBINACIÓN LETAL**.*



*El grafeno está en todas las vacunas (también en las genéricas de la gripe, etc), e inyecciones de la diabetes, anestesias dentales y hasta en alimentos se está encontrando. **Quiren que llegue a toda la población**.*

Es bien sabido que el *óxido de grafeno*, que contienen todas las vacunas, es un súperconductor proveniente del carbono y que actúa muy eficientemente como *antena* receptora, como *acumulador *(batería) y como *amplificador* de las radiaciones electromagnéticas (WIFI, bandas de telefonía móvil 4G y 5g, microhondas, etc).

*"Grafeno para amplificar las señales de GHz a THz.* Según un equipo de científicos, el grafeno es capaz de convertir frecuencias que superan con creces los GHz a los que estamos limitados hoy en día. A continuación, se explica el método." (*Copia*: *archive.ph**)*.





CORDIS | European Commission







cordis.europa.eu












Utilizar grafeno para multiplicar una frecuencia - Nanotecnología


Además de las múltiples aplicaciones que hemos visto ya del denominado “material maravilla” hasta la fecha, según los nuevos cálculos de un físico alemán de la Universidad de Augsburg, se podría utilizar el grafeno como multiplicador de frecuencia para conseguir radiaciones en el rango de...




www.euroresidentes.com





*LA MUY PELIGROSA BANDA 5G DE LOS 26 GHz*


Las ondas electromagnéticas:

*A mayor frecuencia* en hercios (Hz) *más dificultad tienen para propagarse*. Por ejemplo. Las ondas de *radio* que son de baja frecuencia, de entre 30 a 300 KHz, llegan mucho más lejos que las ondas de *Wifi*, que están en las bandas de frecuencia de 2,4 Ghz y 5GHz. Y la banda de 2,4 GHz tiene más alcance que la de 5 GHz.
*A mayor frecuencia más dañinas* son para los organismos biológicos (plantas y animales).
*La nueva generación 5G* de conexión inalámbrica que van a implantar de forma masiva en breve espacio de tiempo, para este 2022, *es mucho más potenete* que la *4G* (de 2,5 a 3,5 Ghz), y dañina. Las bandas de frecuencia de la red *5G* son dos: la primera de 3,4 a 3,8 GHz y la otra banda «de corto alcance de penetración» y «más velocidad de datos», tiene un rango que está en los *26 GHz*. Esta última banda de frecuencia será letal porque debido a su corta penetración, la harán peligrosa en potencia. Y a esto hay que sumarle lo más importante: que esta banda de los 26GHz es el* rango de resonancia óptimo* *del grafeno* (mensaje #6) . ¿Creen en este tipo de casualidades?.
*‘Small cells’: pequeños repetidores auxiliares*

La red 5G debido a su potencia «necesita» de complementar las grandes antenas de los tejados con pequeños repetidores llamados ‘small cells’, ya que la nueva red 5G pierde alcance de penetración (la peligrosa banda de los 26 GHz). Estos pequeños repetidores «small cells» son del tamaño de una lata de refresco e irán ocultos de forma masiva en el moviliario urbano: *farolas*, semáforos, fachadas, carteles publicitarios peatonales, paradas de autobús, nuevas y «artísticas» papepeleras y hasta acoplados en bocas de entrada al sistema de alcantarillado (por donde entran los trabajadores a la red de alcantarillado bajo una pesada tapa de hierro en el suelo de las calles). Póngale imaginación, casi en cualquier sitio podrían instalarse.





*Noticias de diciembre de 2021.*








Mini antenas 5G ⚡️ en farolas, señales y mobiliario urbano


La Ley General de Telecomunicaciones facilita la instalación de micro celdas 5G sin pedir permiso ni pagar tasas en todo tipo de mobiliario urbano




bandaancha.eu












La nueva Ley General de Telecomunicaciones permitirá la instalación de pequeñas antenas 5G en farolas y semáforos - Noticia


La nueva Ley General de Telecomunicaciones, o LGT, ha dado luz verde a los operadores para la instalación de pequeñas antenas de telefonía, o small cells, que crearán celdas de cobertura 5G situadas en elementos del mobiliario urbano como farolas, semáforos o edificios.




www.geeknetic.es












Antenas 5G en farolas, paradas de autobús y señales: el Gobierno quiere más libertad para instalar puntos de acceso inalámbricos


Aún no hablamos de la nueva Ley General de Telecomunicaciones del Gobierno, porque no lo es. Fue un anteproyecto de Ley y recientemente pasó por el Consejo de...




www.xatakamovil.com











TODO ESTO DE LAS RADIACIONES ESTÁ EN MARCHA Y DE HACE AÑOS.







Telegram:








Radiaciones 5G


Información sobre la radiación emitida por el sistema 5G, y todas sus variables, (Wifi, Bluetooth, antenas de telefonía...) sociales, sanitarias e invasivas.




t.me












RADIACIONES IONIZANTES


GRUPO CREADO PARA SUBIR MATERIAL GRAFICO DE MEDICIONES CON CONTADORES GEIGER (RADIACIONES IONIZANTES) EN CUALQUIER PUNTO DEL PAÍS Canal oficial perteneciente a La quinta columna Enlace para compartir: https://t.me/joinchat/AydwBPW2E0c3YzZk




t.me












RED DE VIGILANCIA DE AFECTADOS POR RADIACION ELECTROMAGNÉTICA COVID-19


CANAL PARA COMPARTIR MEDICIONES NO IONIZANTES Y EXPERIENCIAS SUFRIDAS POR LAS RADIACIONES ELECTROMAGNÉTICAS 5G. Canal oficial perteneciente a La Quinta Columna.




t.me





--- --- ---

ENLACES DE INTERÉS:

*laquintacolumna.net* y su *Telegram1*, Telegram2, Telegram3, Telegram4, Telegram5 y Telegram6.
Los directos de la Quinta Columna (casi todos los días sobre las 22:00h/23:00h):
En directo.
1º) *www.twitch.tv*,
En diferido (si no hay cambios por baneos, etc).
2º) odysee.com/@*laquintacolumna*,
5º) rumble.com/c/*LaQuintaColumna*

*cienciaysaludnatural.com* y su canal de bitchute.com.

*Recopilación de testimonios de víctimas con efectos secundarios.*
TestimoniosVacunasChile
community.covidvaccineinjuries.com
t.me/EFECTOSADVERSOS1(telegram)
odysee.com/@effetssecondaires:8
odysee.com/@Adverse:c

*Vídeos de denuncia *(por decirlo así).
covidland_espanol
odysee.com/@Voluntas
bitchute.com/channel/5yyU6OIvJ6oV/
t.me/voluntasoficial (telegram)
t.me/voluntasoficialgrupo (telegram)

*Webs pequeñas de noticias*
No son los criminales grandes medios, pero sean prudentes también con ellas.

Alerta Digital
TierraPura.org
El Correo de España
Hispanidad
Trikoobanews.com
es.technocracy.news
The Last American Vagabond (En inglés).

*Webs pequeñas alternativas*
Sean prudentes con ellas.

Le blog de Contra información
trikoobanews.com
thecovidworld.com
newspunch.com
gloria.tv/*Miles – Christi* Cristiano que denuncia la pandemia con muchos datos y trabajo.
*stopnoahidelaw*.blogspot.com Muy interesante blog donde se denunia los planes del Cabal judío.
henrymakow.com. Cristiano. (web en Inglés).
vigilantcitizen.com. Denuncia la simbología masónica en los medios (en inglés).
Jeremiah Cohen y Corinna N Cuentas de Pinterest. Bancos de imágenes donde se muestra la simbología masónica en los medios.

*Webs Católicas Tradicionales*
sicutoves.blogspot.com
moymunan.online
chiesaviva.com
catolicidad.com
perfidojudio.blogspot.com
propagandacatolica.blogspot.com
benedictoxviquienes.blogspot.com
concilioecumenicovaticanoii.blogspot.com
Resistencia Católica Tradicional (Youtube)
Un Católico Perplejo (wordpress) (.com)
twitter.com/JuanNave


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (7 Abr 2022)

up


----------



## BlueOrange (7 Abr 2022)

EDITO a 14 de agosto de 2022 sobre la Dra. Liliana Zelada.

La *Dra. Liliana Zelada *encuentra *grafeno *al microscopio en las vacunas de: Pfizer, Astrazeneca, Sputnik, Moderna, Shinofarm y en anestésico local (lidocaína) del laboratorio Zeyco.















Dra. Zelada encuentra grafeno en vacuna Moderna (2022-08-14)


Dra. Zelada encuentra grafeno en vacuna Moderna (14 agosto 2022). https://t.me/laquintacolumna/25264




odysee.com









*Coronavirus y efectos del 5G*








Coronavirus y efectos del 5G


La implementación del 5G debilita nuestro sistema inmunológico propiciando enfermedades y el aluminio de las vacunas en nuestro cuerpo, absorben esta radiación, afectando nuestra salud




cienciaysaludnatural.com





*Alarmante: El óxido de grafeno se combinará con el 5G y matará a la mayoría de los vacunados, afirma el Dr. José Luis Sevillano *(vídeo), (julio 24 de 2021).








Alarmante: El óxido de grafeno se combinará con el 5G y matará a la mayoría de los vacunados, afirma médico francés (VIDEO) | TierraPura.org


Un interesante vídeo que se hizo viral explica cómo el óxido de grafeno se combinará con el 5g y matará a la mayoría de los vacunados. Y se culpará a la variante delta. En el video, un médico afirma que los altos funcionarios ya están advirtiendo sobre la catástrofe porque saben con certeza que...




tierrapura.org





*“La VACUNA contra el covid convierte NUESTRO CUERPO en una ANTENA con 5G”, denuncia la Dra. Christiane Northrup,* (marzo 24 de 2021). 



Documental donde es entrevistado *Barrie Trower*, militar británico jubilado de la rama de telecomunicaciones pionero en la denuncia de toda esta tecnología.



*Katherine Horton, doctora de Física en la Universidad de Oxford, catalogó la tecnología 5G como arma militar para derrotar al enemigo *(25 jun 2019). (Active los subtítulos del vídeo). (Nota aclaratoria: esta mujer sufre desde 2014 el masónico acoso grupal o mobbing vecinal e institucional conocido como *Gang Stalking*, y una de las cosas que hacen es irradiarte desde pisos vecinos. Es conocido esto. Y el aluminio sirve de pantalla y nada tiene que ver con extraterrestres el forro que hace de las paredes con papel plata, en los primeros vídeos de su canal de Youtube).










Katherine Horton, doctora de Física en la Universidad de Oxford, catalogó la tecnología 5G como arma militar para derrotar al enemigo (25 jun 2019). - Un Católico Perplejo


La doctora Katherine Horton es una científica licenciada en física por Oxford. Afirma que la tecnología 5G es tóxica y nociva para la salud humana y el Medio Ambiente. Además considera que es un arma de alta tecnología que podría usarse para destruir a disidentes sin dejar rastro. Tanto de forma...




uncatolicoperplejo.com





*Los síntomas del «Covid19» coinciden al 100% con los de radiación aguda. La sintomatología es idéntica.*

«Uno de los mayores errores de la Medicina moderna ha sido definir la Covid19 como una nueva enfermedad causada por un nuevo y presunto coronavirus a día de hoy, inexistente. Todo el cuadro clínico resultante ya estaba perfectamente recogido en la literatura científica como un *Síndrome de Radiación Aguda*. Sirva este artículo donde se estudia que los puntos en común» respecto a la sintomatología son coincidentes al 100%. Si además añades grafeno, tienes el cocktail perfecto puesto que este nanomaterial es un receptor de radiación electromagnética.» – www.laquintacolumna.net.

DOS ESTUDIOS CIENTÍFICOS RECIENTES, donde, en el *primero*, los síntomas del «Covid19» coinciden al 100% con los de radiación aguda. La sintomatología es idéntica. Y en el *segundo estudio *demuestran que la radiación 5G causa este síndrome.

*1º).* *Puntos en común entre COVID-19 y lesiones por radiación.*







"A medida que surgen los componentes multisistémicos de COVID-19, se pueden trazar etiologías paralelas entre la infección por SARS-CoV-2 y las lesiones por radiación. " (Sigue el estudio, es extenso):

Commonalities Between COVID-19 and Radiation Injury

Carmen I. Ríos ; David R. Cassatt ; Brynn A. Hollingsworth ; Merriline M. Satyamitra ; Yeabsera S. Tadesse ; Lanyn P. Taliaferro ; Tomás A. Inviernos ; Andrea l di carlol.

_Radiat Res_ (2021) 195 (1): 1–24. https://doi.org/10.1667/RADE-20-00188.1 – Historial del artículo.– *PDF*.

*2º). Reciente estudio sueco sostiene que el 5G causa el ‘síndrome de microondas’ (marzo de 2022).*

"El estudio sobre los efectos de la *radiación 5G* en la salud de los seres humanos muestra que la tecnología provoca los síntomas típicos del síndrome de microondas y un aumento masivo de la radiación de microondas.

El estudio de la *Fundación Sueca de Protección contra la Radiación* se publicó en *Medinsk Access no. 1/2022*. Fue realizado por el oncólogo e investigador *Lennart Hardell* de la Research Foundation for Environment & Cancer y *Mona Nilsson* de la Radiation Protection Foundation."

Enlace al estudio en PDF: https://www.riotimesonline.com/wp-content/uploads/2022/03/Swedisch-5G-Study-First-of-its-kind.pdf

Publicaciones que recogen esta noticia:





Trikooba.blog is under construction







trikooba.blog












Un reciente estudio sueco dice que el 5G causa el ‘síndrome de microondas’ | TierraPura.org


Fuente: Trikooba.com El estudio sobre los efectos de la radiación 5G en la salud de los seres humanos muestra que la tecnología provoca los síntomas típicos del síndrome de microondas y un aumento masivo de la radiación de microondas. El estudio de caso también confirma que la radiación muy por...




tierrapura.org












Un reciente estudio sueco dice que el 5G causa el "síndrome de microondas"







www.alertadigital.com




--- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- ---​
Y desde hace un año la gente está muriendo por las vacunas. Maldita y corruptísima *clase política*, maldita y estrafalaria *telebasura*, maldita y asesina *masonería *y maldito engendro de *Nuevo Orden Mundial*.

*El escalofriante testimonio de una enfermera de Barcelona: “La tercera dosis está siendo letal. El cáncer ha crecido un 5000%” *(febrero 2022).








El escalofriante testimonio de una enfermera de Barcelona: “La tercera dosis está siendo letal. El cáncer ha crecido un 5000%” - Un Católico Perplejo


“La tercera dosis está siendo letal. El cáncer ha crecido un 5000%”, denuncia. «En el hospital donde ejerzo de sanitaria, el 98% de los ingresos actuales, son vacunados», alerta.




uncatolicoperplejo.com





El *Dr. Pierre Gilbert* da una conferencia en una *logia masónica* canadiense en *octubre de 1996*, a recién llegados a la secta.








LE GOUVERNEMENT MONDIAL. Un système ANTICHRIST par Pierre Gilbert (octubre de 1996) (Subtítulos en español) - Un Católico Perplejo


El Dr. Pierre Gilbert da una conferencia en una logia canadiense en octubre de 1996, donde relata con precisión la actual pandemia de 2020 y tras ella, campos de exterminio.




uncatolicoperplejo.com






En la segunda parte del vídeo el Dr. Pierre Gilbert se refería a los campos FEMA.








Campos FEMA: 800 campos de concentración en EEUU terminados desde 2007 y esperando una ley marcial.


Los campos FEMA son campos de detención y/o concentración. La explicación oficial del Gobierno norteamericano es que, estos campos terminados y listos desde 2007, están levantados para contingencia…




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com


----------



## Antonio Blackgooines (7 Abr 2022)

Excelente hilo voy a añadir una fuente del NIH que establece relacion entre sintomas covid y 5g









Sanidad: - NATIONAL INSTITUTE OF HEALTH - EVIDENCIA DE CONEXIÓN ENTRE COVID Y EXPOSICIÓN A RADIACION DE RADIOFRECUENCIA DE COMUNICACIONES WIRELESS, INCLUYENDO 5G


Evidence for a connection between coronavirus disease-19 and exposure to radiofrequency radiation from wireless communications including 5G https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC8580522/ @megadeth @Akira. @Sololeomensajes @daniguzmán @franki1 @ulises33 @Mis Alaska @socrates99...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## BlueOrange (7 Abr 2022)

En junio de 2021 Ricardo Delgado Martín de 'La Quinta Columna' empieza a adentrarse en el tema de la resonancia electromagnética del grafeno. Compuesto que interacciona con una amplia gama de frecuencias, es un súperconductor. Es sobre diciembre 2021/enero2022 calculo yo, donde se ve que de todas la frecuencias con las que interacciona este compuesto, la más óptima y eficiente es la de los 26GHz (el 2º vídeo del primer post de este mismo hilo, de enero de 2022).

*Nanotubos de Grafeno y su Resonancia con el 5G*
17 de* junio de 2021*. Clip de unos seis minutos.



*EL ÓXIDO DE GRAFENO TIENE SU BANDA DE ABSORCIÓN EN EL 5G - PROGRAMA 48*
10 de *junio de 2021*. Programa entero, 02:10h.



*NOTA RECORDATORIA: *

Insisto. La banda de absorción óptma del grafeno al final, enero de 2022 (vídeo del 1er post), se ve que cae justo en los 26GHz. El grafeno interacciona y funciona con un amplio rango de frecuencias, hace daño en muchas de ellas por decirlo así, pero el rango óptimo de interacción está en los 26GHz. Recuerden que de las dos bandas de frecuencia del 5G, la segunda, "casualmente" está en los 26GHz y la harán excesivamente potente debido a su poca penetrabilidad.


----------



## Chiruja (7 Abr 2022)

Hilo para guardar.


----------



## Antonio Blackgooines (7 Abr 2022)




----------



## Barracuda (7 Abr 2022)

Antonio Blackgooines dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1016750
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1016752



El independiente.....
Es todo tan burdo y asquerosamente hipócrita...


BlueOrange dijo:


> *El escalofriante testimonio de una enfermera de Barcelona: “La tercera dosis está siendo letal. El cáncer ha crecido un 5000%” *(febrero 2022).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muy buen testimonio actual, corrobora todo lo dicho aquí, un poco tarde...


----------



## BlueOrange (7 Abr 2022)

Antonio Blackgooines dijo:


> Aun asi con la estafa yo creo que el virus si fue creado, las medias verdades son las peores.



La existencia del SARS-CoV-2 es a día de hoy una teoría porque no está demostrada su existencia. Es decir, no ha superado los estrictos *Postulados *de *Koch *que son el protocolo científico con el que dar identidad a un virus (secuenciar su ADN, conocerlo) y así, de esta manera, poder desarrollar vacunas en base a la identidad del virus (a su ADN).

*INSISTO*. No se ha demostrado que se haya aislado y purificado el supuesto virus, que se haya secuenciado el ADN del SARS-CoV-2. Y además, para colmo, es que lo admiten abiertamente los mismos Gobiernos. En base a la leyes de libertad de información (FOIA en EEUU por ejemplo) donde, por ley, el Gobierno tiene la obligación de contestar a las demandas de información pública que, siguiendo los cauces pertinentes, se presenten. Y es aquí donde los mismos Gobiernos *reconocen *no tener el virus aislado.

*LOS MISMOS GOBIERNOS RECONOCEN NO TENER AL VIRUS AISLADO*

La gente de la siguiente web ha hecho un trabajo de fondo sensacional demandando la información a un montón de Gobiernos e instituciones sanitarias.






FOIs reveal that health/science institutions around the world (211 and counting!) have no record of SARS-COV-2 isolation/purification, anywhere, ever – Fluoride Free Peel







www.fluoridefreepeel.ca





87 INSTITUCIONES EN AGOSTO DE 2021. HOY 178.
«Son exactamente *87 las instituciones* sanitarias/científicas desperdigadas por todo el orbe terrestre que no han logrado citar *un solo caso* de aislamiento/purificación del «SARS-COV-2», por parte de nadie, en ningún lugar, nunca. Jamás. Reitero, otra vez, es necesario insistir: *87 instituciones científicas y sanitarias* de todo el mundo no han proporcionado ni citado ni tan siquiera *un solo informe* de aislamiento/purificación del SARS-COV-2 por parte de nadie, en ningún lugar y en ningún momento.» – Miles – Christi. (AGOSTO 2021).

"The Irish Ministry of Health admitted that Covid19 does not exist" - WITH SPANISH SUBTITLES - Related: 1.



Ministerio de Sanidad de España reconoce no tener el virus aislado (oct.2021)









*GOOGLE ("VIRUS AISLADO") TELEBASURA Y "FACK CHEKERS".*

Si ponemos en Google "virus aislado" lo primero que nos vomita son los "Fact Checker" o verificadores de los masónicos "Ministerios de la Verdad" de cada país en el marco de la *Agenda2030*.

(www.reuters.com): "Fact Check - El virus causante del COVID-19 ha sido aislado y secuenciado en España y otras partes del mundo." (oct.2021).








Fact Check-El virus causante del COVID-19 ha sido aislado y secuenciado en España y otras partes del mundo


Usuarios en redes sociales se han referido a un documento del Ministerio de Sanidad de España para afirmar falsamente que el COVID-19 no existe, debido a que la institución ha dicho que no cuenta con el cultivo del SARS-CoV-2. Esto es engañoso: el virus ha sido aislado y...




www.reuters.com





Ahí nos narran el insulto a la inteligencia de que el ADN del SARS-CoV-2 es una *simulación informática*. Que reuniendo unas pequeñas SECCIONES aleatorias y de distintos orígenes, unas supuestas pequeñas muestras, han logrado *SIMULAR POR SOFTWARE el código genético entero*. ESTO ES UN ESCUPITAJO A LA CARA DEL SENTIDO COMÚN Y ESTA ES LA EXPLICACIÓN "OFICIAL" DE LA EXISTENCIA DEL SARS-CoV-2.









Los bulos virales que afirman que el coronavirus no ha sido aislado ni secuenciado


❌❌ Los bulos que niegan el aislamiento y la secuenciación de coronavirus manipulan o sacan de contexto documentos de organismos como la OMS, los CDC de EEUU y el Ministerio de Sanidad español




www.newtral.es





*COVIDIANOS Y FALSOS DISIDENTES : **GIGANTESCA MASONERÍA*

Es tan evidente la estafa y tan descarada y tan descarnada, que no admite duda ni discusión. Es tan evidente que no admito perder un momento en discutirlo. Y de igual manera esto que voy a decir: Todo aquel que sigue apoyando la tesis oficial de que el SARS-CoV-2 existe o ha existido, es uno de ellos, una sucursal de la masonería y su *Agenda2030*, que también son ejército a pie de calle y no sólo están en "la élite", cabeza del Iceberg. Todo covidiano y todo falso disidente en uno de ellos, porque la evidencia no admite dudas y está a la vista de todos.

*TESTIMONIOS DE MÉDICOS HONRADOS (no masones).*



(0:50) «*Nunca se purificó* una partícula viral, *ni se obtuvo su secuencia genética para secuenciación completa*, *de un virus purificado y aislado*. Aquel que encuentre eso en un paper (publicación científica) y que sea demostrable y replicable en laboratorios del mundo, que me lo traiga.« (1:07) – Dr. Luis Marcelo Martínez.



Recopilación personal:








FOIs reveal that health/science institutions around the world have no record of SARS-COV-2 isolation/purification, anywhere, ever.


Las instituciones de salud / ciencia de todo el mundo no tienen ningún registro de aislamiento / purificación del SARS-COV-2, en ningún lugar, nunca.




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com


----------



## BlueOrange (7 Abr 2022)

Cojo este post.


----------



## blahblahblah (7 Abr 2022)

Gracias por el hilo.


Enlazo este hilo








Sobre el covid19, grafeno, EMF


hilo para recopilar estructuradamente datos relevantes sobre el grafeno, covid, EMF # intro El covid es un protocolo para crear una falsa pandemia que encubre a la vez tres cosas: una nueva dolencia, un genocidio y un cambio de paradigma. Esto es una operación militar por parte de las...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Sunwukung (7 Abr 2022)

No hay duda alguna y se sabe desde hace décadas que las radiación no ionizante especialmente en el rango de las microondas, puede ser perjudicial para los seres vivos, pero me surge la duda de si el 5g va a afectar principalmente a los grafenados o a todos, porque en ese caso, cómo se protegeran las.elites, este tipo de contaminación alcanzará a todos sin excepción.


----------



## FatalFary (7 Abr 2022)

Una banda no es "potentísima", una banda es una frecuencia, que no es lo mismo que potencia. Puedes emitir de forma "potentísima" en la banda de 26 GHz, o de forma que no se entere un receptor a 5 m de distancia (como por ejemplo hacen los mandos a distancia de las TV desde hace décadas).


----------



## Arthas98 (7 Abr 2022)

A conspiraciones


----------



## Sunwukung (7 Abr 2022)

FatalFary dijo:


> Una banda no es "potentísima", una banda es una frecuencia, que no es lo mismo que potencia. Puedes emitir de forma "potentísima" en la banda de 26 GHz, o de forma que no se entere un receptor a 5 m de distancia (como por ejemplo hacen los mandos a distancia de las TV desde hace décadas).



potentísimo en sus efectos sobre la materia viva, que dependen cualitativamente de la frecuencia recibida, por varias razones, entre otras la gran capacidad de absorción del agua y que somos transparentes a esas frecuencias.

¿los controles de televisión no funcionan con infrarrojos? porque si tapo el receptor, no funcionan.


----------



## blahblahblah (7 Abr 2022)

FatalFary dijo:


> Una banda no es "potentísima", una banda es una frecuencia, que no es lo mismo que potencia. Puedes emitir de forma "potentísima" en la banda de 26 GHz, o de forma que no se entere un receptor a 5 m de distancia (como por ejemplo hacen los mandos a distancia de las TV desde hace décadas).



lo que quiere decir es que la misma potencia X W en una banda electromagnética, por ejemplo, de luz visible que en 5G,6G o microondas (2,45) no tiene el mismo nivel de peligrosidad. Evidentemente da igual la frequencia, puesto que todo en cantidad es muy malo, pero hay venenos más potentes, y venenos menos potentes.

El sol da cancer, eso lo sabe todo el mundo. Ahora, los retrasados que repiten a los expertos se piensan que el Wi-Fi, 5G o 6G no dan. Pues muy bien.


----------



## Saco de papas (7 Abr 2022)

Las anestesias dentales están hechas de epinefrina, para que quieres meter grafeno ahí?


----------



## FatalFary (7 Abr 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> potentísimo en sus efectos sobre la materia viva, que dependen cualitativamente de la frecuencia recibida, por varias razones, entre otras la gran capacidad de absorción del agua y que somos transparentes a esas frecuencias.
> 
> ¿los controles de televisión no funcionan con infrarrojos? porque si tapo el receptor, no funcionan.



Es que la banda de 26 GHz es de infrarrojos, como el mando a distancia.


----------



## FatalFary (7 Abr 2022)

blahblahblah dijo:


> lo que quiere decir es que la misma potencia X W en una banda electromagnética, por ejemplo, de luz visible que en 5G,6G o microondas (2,45) no tiene el mismo nivel de peligrosidad. Evidentemente da igual la frequencia, puesto que todo en cantidad es muy malo, pero hay venenos más potentes, y venenos menos potentes.
> 
> El sol da cancer, eso lo sabe todo el mundo. Ahora, los retrasados que repiten a los expertos se piensan que el Wi-Fi, 5G o 6G no dan. Pues muy bien.



Que sí, pero que la banda de 26 GHz está en el rango de los infrarrojos, no de los ultravioleta (o superiores).







La luz que da una bombilla es varios órdenes de magnitud superior en frecuencia.


----------



## BlueOrange (7 Abr 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> No hay duda alguna y se sabe desde hace décadas que las radiación no ionizante especialmente en el rango de las microondas, puede ser perjudicial para los seres vivos, pero me surge la duda de si el 5g va a afectar principalmente a los grafenados o a todos, porque en ese caso, cómo se protegeran las.elites, este tipo de contaminación alcanzará a todos sin excepción.



La radiación en general no es bueno estar expuestos a ella,...



... pero para los vacunados (óxido de grafeno) es muy perjudicial y va a ser letal. Estamos ya sometidos a fuertes pulsos (mucha potencia, nos achicharran decía el señor del vídeo del 1er post) desde hace unos años, y la historia está en que, *además* *de los fuertes pulsos*, la banda de los 26GHz interacciona o se acopla muy bien con el óxido de grafeno, que tiene especial resonancia a esta banda de frecuencia. Va a ser como disparar a la gente, por decirlo así.


----------



## Sunwukung (7 Abr 2022)

FatalFary dijo:


> Es que la banda de 26 GHz es de infrarrojos, como el mando a distancia.



pues sí, se acerca a esa banda, habría que ver el grado de penetrabilidad para saber el daño que hacen.


----------



## Sunwukung (7 Abr 2022)

BlueOrange dijo:


> La radiación en general no es bueno estar expuestos a ella,...
> 
> 
> 
> ... pero para los vacunados (óxido de grafeno) es muy perjudicial y va a ser letal. Estamos ya sometidos a fuertes pulsos (mucha potencia, nos achicharran decía el señor del vídeo del 1er post) desde hace unos años, y la historia está en que, *además* *de los fuertes pulsos*, la banda de los 26GHz interacciona o se acopla muy bien con el óxido de grafeno, que tiene especial resonancia a esta banda de frecuencia. Va a ser como disparar a la gente.



yo tuve electrosensibilidad un época, si va a ser así, no podrán esconder ya el tema y la gente empezaremos a destruir las torres de telefonía, no hay nada más fácil.

El control que pretenden tiene pies de barro, como todo lo que depende de la tecnología, cuanta más compleja, antes fallará o será más fácil de destruir.


----------



## rsaca (7 Abr 2022)

Yo estoy e contra de que se fuerce a la población a ponerse esas basuras. Por culpa de eso he tenido broncas serías con la familia.
Pero hombre, ya hay muchas zonas con 5g y la gente no se está muriendo en masa. En la Coruña la zona con cobertura es muy grande y ahora que tengo móvil con 5g y puedo ver dónde tiene cobertura os aseguro que de momento no hay apocalipsis. Otra cosa es que suban las potencias por encima de un umbral peligroso a partir de cierta fecha, pero eso sería un crimen.


----------



## BlueOrange (7 Abr 2022)

Sunwukung dijo:


> pues sí, se acerca a esa banda, habría que ver el grado de penetrabilidad para saber el daño que hacen.



Sí, es como comentas. No me he explicado bien en el primer post, he resumido demasiado. Pero creo que de forma coloquial, aclarando este detalle que comentas, puede valer para entendernos. La expresión de la "potentísima" banda de los 26GHz no es correcta. El sentido está en que para que tenga la misma penetración que las otras bandas y funcione, necesita de más potencia (y repetidores 'small cells', además de que ya estamos "achicharrados" con fuertes pulsos electromagnéticos. Vídeos del señor del 1er post con un medidor amarillo). Y lo más importante de esta banda de los 26GHz, es que *el rango resonancia óptimo del grafeno* está en esa misma frecuencia de los 26GHz (mensaje #1). ¿Casualidad?

Se trata de crímenes de lesa humanidad. La *masonería*, *secta enorme* e internacional, desde su *ONU *y su *World Economic Forum*, es la que está detrás de todo esto (Agenda2030). Todo covidiano y todo falso disidente es uno de ellos, y son muy numerosos y están a pie de calle, entre nosotros, en este mismo foro, y son legión.






Ingresar


Ingresar



www.laquintacolumna.info


----------



## blahblahblah (7 Abr 2022)

FatalFary dijo:


> Que sí, pero que la banda de 26 GHz está en el rango de los infrarrojos, no de los ultravioleta (o superiores).
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1016979
> 
> ...



El sol y la luz da cancer, ya te lo he dicho. No sé qué no entiendes.

Olvidas el hecho que eres un ser vivo. Cada organismo vivo está acostumbrados a unos rangos y no a otros, y le afecta de una manera u otra. Estar bombardeado - sobretodo si es 24H! - por luz infrared cambia el comportamiento de tu organismo y es una bestialidad siquiera plantearlo, ya no digo implementarlo porqué WEF manda.


----------



## FatalFary (7 Abr 2022)

blahblahblah dijo:


> El sol y la luz da cancer, ya te lo he dicho. No sé qué no entiendes.
> 
> Olvidas el hecho que eres un ser vivo. Cada organismo vivos está acostumbrados a unos rangos y no a otros. Estar bombardeado - sobretodo si es 24H! - por luz infrared cambia el comportamiento de tu organismo y es una bestialidad siquiera plantearlo, ya no digo implementarlo porqué WEF manda.



¿Puedes citarme algún estudio científico que demuestre que la exposición continuada a infrarrojos afecta al organismo? Aparte de calentarse, claro.


----------



## Perchas (7 Abr 2022)

Buen aporte, cito para reenviar


----------



## Antonio Blackgooines (7 Abr 2022)

BlueOrange dijo:


> La existencia del SARS-CoV-2 es a día de hoy una teoría porque no está demostrada su existencia. Es decir, no ha superado los estrictos *Postulados *de *Koch *que son el protocolo científico con el que dar identidad a un virus (secuenciar su ADN, conocerlo) y así, de esta manera, poder desarrollar vacunas en base a la identidad del virus (a su ADN).
> 
> *INSISTO*. No se ha demostrado que se haya aislado y purificado el supuesto virus, que se haya secuenciado el ADN del SARS-CoV-2. Y además, para colmo, es que lo admiten abiertamente los mismos Gobiernos. En base a la leyes de libertad de información (FOIA en EEUU por ejemplo) donde, por ley, el Gobierno tiene la obligación de contestar a las demandas de información pública que, siguiendo los cauces pertinentes, se presenten. Y es aquí donde los mismos Gobiernos *reconocen *no tener el virus aislado.
> 
> ...



Tal vez no lo aislen porque eso enmarronaria a fauci. Por otro lado lo que diga newtral y etc suele ser mentira por defecto.

Para mi tampoco es la cuestion vital, porque al fin y al cabo una dictadura te la pueden montar por un virus, una bacteria, por una false flag terrorista o porque no hay aceite de girasol. Simplemente creo que no tengo bastante formación para dar una opinión fundamentada sobre el asunto ahora mismo. Vamos que si el virus fuera incluso distinguible de la gripe yo estaria en contra de de la inmensa mayoria de las medidas que se han tomado igualmente. Me preocupa mas el fondo filosofico de obligar a alguien a hacer algo. Gracias por tus aportes. Voy a bajar los videos para mirarlos en otro momento.


----------



## Saludable-13 (7 Abr 2022)

Al final va a sobrar comida y todo.


----------



## CocoVin (7 Abr 2022)

Si andáis mezclando así normal que os tomen por locos.

5G y Grafeno...es que noveas... a saber si es verdad..pero de primeras choca.

Preocuparse solo por el 5G y su banda de 700 MHz que penetra cualquier pared..que ya es mas que suficiente.
https://www.xataka.com/servicios/telefonica-enciende-5g-banda-700-mhz-objetivo-llegar-a-2-400-municipios-2023/amp

Que los tipos de cáncer se van a disparar con esta mierda es indiscutible.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (7 Abr 2022)

este superparamagentismo de los SPION's, que es real, ahora puede que sea solo una casualidad, algo no perseguido, pero en el futuro va a ser algo normal porque sirve para fabricar antenas supereficientes en sistemas biologicos, eso de introducir chips en el cuerpo no es algo que se le haya ocurrido a miguel bose, es real, otra cosa es que oigas campanas sin saber donde y se elaboren teorias de la conspiracion que se pueden alejar mas o menos de la realidad, pero que base real tienen...

pueden ser biopolimeros creados por las propias celulas entrenadas por el ARN mensajero, el oxido de grafeno no estaria impicado en esta tarea sino que su funcion seria alojarse en estos biopolimeros a modo de antenas de dipolo ultraeficientes, a los que se les pegaban los imanes en el brazo serian aquellos en que la vacuna no estaria funcionando, lo cual es seria un buen signo como llevo algun tiempo pensando...

para comprobar si alguien se ha vacunado no necesitas modulacion.

sí que amplifica el campo magnetico, la permeabilidad magnetica es mayor que 1, en las nanoparticulas vistas hasta ahora para uso medico la permeabilidad era ligeramente mayor que uno, con un ferromagnetismo ligero, pero estas particulas son nuevas y secretas, no intentes calcular cuanto hierro tendria que haber para atraer el iman, el ferromagnetismo debe ser muy superior al normal 

pues sí amegos, es probable que las nanoparticulas superparamagneticas que llevan las vacunas tengan frecuencias de resonancia superiores a lo habitual, que en estas nanoparticulas ya andan por los 8 GHz, llegaran a los 24 GHz?, y con ferromagetismo, permeabilidad magnetica >1, con tanta antena andante vamos a tener una cobertura 5G excelente... 






explicacion cientifica de la imantacion de las vacunas (fisica atomica para dummies)


Por supuesto, pero esos mismos experimentos te muestran que cuando un material genera un campo magnético significa que ha estado expuesto a un campo de magnitud superior para adquirir ese magnetismo. En resumen: para crear un imán hay que magnetizarlo con otro COMO MÍNIMO IGUAL DE POTENTE. Y...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## BlueOrange (8 Abr 2022)

FatalFary dijo:


> Una banda no es "potentísima", una banda es una frecuencia, que no es lo mismo que potencia. Puedes emitir de forma "potentísima" en la banda de 26 GHz, o de forma que no se entere un receptor a 5 m de distancia (como por ejemplo hacen los mandos a distancia de las TV desde hace décadas).



Sí, estoy de acuerdo. He editado cambiando el término "potentísima" por "peligrosa" para evitar malos entendidos y que todo esté claro. El caso es que, la banda de 26GHz debido a su menor penetrabilidad, necesita de más potencia (y de 'small cells'). Pero lo más importante es que *la frecuencia de resonancia del grafeno, donde este compuesto es más efectivo* en su relación con las radiaciones, *está también en los 26GHz* (mensaje #1). Casualidad de casualidades.


----------



## daesrd (8 Abr 2022)

Arthas98 dijo:


> A conspiraciones



Claro, cuanto menos gente lo sepa mejor para ti no?


----------



## daesrd (8 Abr 2022)

CocoVin dijo:


> Si andáis mezclando así normal que os tomen por locos.



Has investigado lo suficiente para aseverar eso??? Seguro que NO

Vais cacareando sin tener NPI


----------



## Sunwukung (8 Abr 2022)

FatalFary dijo:


> ¿Puedes citarme algún estudio científico que demuestre que la exposición continuada a infrarrojos afecta al organismo? Aparte de calentarse, claro.



hay efectos en todo el rango del espectro, no necesariamente nocivos, aunque una exposición continuada convierte todo en nocivo.

Los efectos están definidos, más allá de la potencia, por el tiempo de exposición, la frecuencia, la modulación, la cercanía a la fuente y el estado del ser vivo (si los tejidos están en crecimiento o no, por ejemplo, o la capacidad de mantener la homeostasis del mismo, el estado de salud).

Hay estudios desde hace más de 60 años.

Pubmed es tu amigo, pero puedes ir mirando esta recopilación de hace 20 años de estudios ucranianos y rusos principalmente:



https://magdahavas.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/RFR-Russian-Ukrainian-1.pdf


----------



## cortoplacista (8 Abr 2022)

No nos deis falsas esperanzas que eso está muy feo.


----------



## ray merryman (8 Abr 2022)

BlueOrange dijo:


> Sí, estoy de acuerdo. He editado cambiando el término "potentísima" por "peligrosa" para evitar malos entendidos y que todo esté claro. El caso es que, la banda de 26GHz debido a su menor penetrabilidad, necesita de más potencia (y de 'small cells'). Pero lo más importante es que *la frecuencia de resonancia del grafeno, donde este compuesto es más efectivo* en su relación con las radiaciones, *está también en los 26GHz* (mensaje #6). Casualidad de casualidades.



Explica eso que se peguen cucharas y cosas metálicas (no imanes) en los brazos de los vacunados???
Enhorabuena por el hilo


----------



## BlueOrange (8 Abr 2022)

ray merryman dijo:


> Explica eso que se peguen cucharas y cosas metálicas (no imanes) en los brazos de los vacunados???
> Enhorabuena por el hilo



Es debido al óxido de grafeno. Sí, así es.

El enlace se de mayo de 2021. Desactualizado pero sirven los primeros vídeos a modo de ejemplo. Tarda un poco en cargar. Déjalo abierto en una pestaña del navegador mientras haces otras cosas.








2021: Vacunas inmantadas que emiten radiación electromagnética. (Contienen óxido de grafeno).


El Dr. Marcelo Martínez, genetista (Médicos por la Verdad, Argentina) nos muestra la evidencia del contenido electromagnético de las inyecciones de covid, que se pueden ver a simple vista con imane…




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com


----------



## ray merryman (8 Abr 2022)

BlueOrange dijo:


> Es debido al óxido de grafeno. Sí, así es.
> 
> El enlace se de mayo de 2021. Desactualizado pero sirven los primeros vídeos a modo de ejemplo. Tarda un poco en cargar. Déjalo abierto en una pestaña del navegador mientras haces otras cosas.
> 
> ...



Entonces lo del ARN y spike no influye?
Como he comentado en otro hilo de primera mano he visto el magnetismo de los vacunados y puedo asegurar que normal no era.
Saludos


----------



## ueee3 (8 Abr 2022)

BlueOrange dijo:


> Resumen: cuando comiencen a irradiar con la peligrosa banda de los 26GHz (estaciones de telefonía 5G con su red de pequeños repetidores 'small cells') la mortandad para los vacunados será en masa.
> 
> *GRAFENO INYECTADO Y ANTENAS DE TELEFONÍA, COMBINACIÓN LETAL**.*
> 
> ...



Si esto es verdad, y está en la anestesia dental, en alimentos o en TODAS las vacunas, ¿por qué preocuparse en la ultracampaña de neovacunación Covid? Joder que ni hubieran dicho que era ARNm y más gente habría ido a pincharse, ¿no? O paradójicamente, esto último tal vez no.

¿Hay algún modo de comprobar si estamos ya grafenados?


----------



## Estais_avisados (8 Abr 2022)

BlueOrange dijo:


> Resumen: cuando comiencen a irradiar con la peligrosa banda de los 26GHz (estaciones de telefonía 5G con su red de pequeños repetidores 'small cells') la mortandad para los vacunados será en masa.
> 
> *GRAFENO INYECTADO Y ANTENAS DE TELEFONÍA, COMBINACIÓN LETAL**.*
> 
> ...



Pasará como en flashforward?









¡Tema mítico! - Esto cada vez me recuerda más a flashforward


Pues eso burbujos cada vez me recuerda más a la serie flashforward Enlace al vídeo con la repentitis podéis comentar más abajo y upear dada la limitación de 12 horas y antes que lo muevan a coronavirus y quede sin visibilidad y olvidado. No se predijo esto ya? No se ha hablado ya en...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## BlueOrange (8 Abr 2022)

Si estás vacunado cuidado con los móviles/celulares, no los lleves encima mucho tiempo, hasta que se sepa al menos qué está pasando con todo este tema. https://t. me/laquintacolumna/21083

*BioHacking 42 - Así te ataca tu móvil aunque le tapes la cámara y micrófono.* (Nota: te detecta).



*RADIACIONES MUY FUERTES POR EL MOBIL *(noviembre de 2021).


----------



## BlueOrange (9 Abr 2022)

Niveles de seguridad en la exposición a campos electromagnéticos


Niveles de seguridad en la exposición a campos electromagnéticos



www.laquintacolumna.info





BOE.es - BOE-A-2001-18256 Real Decreto 1066/2001, de 28 de septiembre, por el que se aprueba el Reglamento que establece condiciones de protección del dominio público radioeléctrico, restricciones a las emisiones radioeléctricas y medidas de protección sanitaria frente a emisiones radioeléctricas.

¿Pueden la radiación electromagnética y el 5G tener algún riesgo para la salud?

We Have No Reason to Believe 5G Is Safe

--- --- ---​
*Electromagnetic Radiation* Due to Cellular, Wi-Fiand Bluetooth Technologies: How Safe Are We?

"Debido a la altísima densidad de estaciones base, los puntos de acceso de las farolas, las estaciones base separadas en interiores, los relés y la tecnología MassiveMIMO empleada en la 5G, una persona estará expuesta a niveles muy altos de PFD, tanto si está en el interior como en el exterior, o si utiliza o no dispositivos inalámbricos en las proximidades. En otras palabras, se puede sospechar que incluso la PFD ambiental a la que una persona está expuesta en la mayoría de las situaciones a lo largo del día puede entrar en la categoría de "Preocupación grave" según la Norma de Biología de la Construcción, "Muy por encima de lo normal" según las normas de la AMA, y tal vez más alto que el nivel de acción de precaución recomendado por las Directrices de la Bioiniciativa. Si las redes 5G se despliegan sin un análisis cuidadoso de los niveles de exposición previstos, casi todas las personas en el área de cobertura pueden estar expuestas a niveles peligrosos de PFD, cuyos resultados, en un futuro próximo, pueden resultar calamitosos."

https://childrenshealthdefense.org/wp-content/uploads/04-07-20-IEEE-Wireless-Concerns.pdf

--- --- ---​
Welcome to *EMFscientist.org* (Se puede traducir desde la misma página)
EMFscientist.org - Home

International Appeal
Scientists call for Protection from Non-ionizing Electromagnetic Field Exposure
EMFscientist.org - International EMF Scientist Appeal

Llamamiento internacional: Los Científicos piden Protección frente a la Exposición a los Campos Electromagnéticos No Ionizantes
https://emfscientist.org/images/docs/transl/Spanish_EMF_Scientist_Appeal_2107.pdf

Comment letter sent to the U.N. Human Rights Advisory Committee on October 15, 2019
https://emfscientist.org/images/docs/UN-Human-Rights-letter-10-15-19.pdf

--- --- ---​A Review Translated from the Russian and Ukrainian Research on Millimetre Waves (similar to 5G) published in 2001 – Dr. Magda Havas, PhD. 

*Influence of High-frequency Electromagnetic Radiation* at Non-thermal Intensities on the Human Body
https://magdahavas.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/RFR-Russian-Ukrainian-1.pdf

--- --- ---​*Microwave Radiation* Affects the Heart
#024: Microwave Radiation Affects the Heart – Dr. Magda Havas, PhD.

Global EMF Monitoring
how to protect yourself from 5g

--- --- ---​Key Concerns about* Health Effects of 5G *and Wireless Smart Technology: Discussing the 5G Experiment – Dr. Magda Havas, PhD.

RF INFO
radiofrequency microwave radiation
Resources
Learn about radiofrequency radiation


----------



## BlueOrange (9 Abr 2022)

Dietas y sobresueldos de las farmacéuticas a los "expertos" sanitarios de las televisiones. En este caso del ramo de la pediatría, pero estamos viendo lo mismo con cardiología, virología, epidemiología, etc.


----------



## BlueOrange (9 Abr 2022)

El señor del siguiente vídeo es el tipo del que hablaba la Doctora en Física de la Universidad de Oxford, Katherine Horton (mensaje #4), sobre el 5G como arma militar.

*Nota*: Les recuerdo que esta señora, Katherine Horton, lleva bajo masónico mobbing, coacción, acoso y derrivo desde 2014, el conocido como *Gang Stalking* que yo también padezco desde julio de 2017. Y que es una epidemia, un montón de gente está así, y que Google censura con mucho celo y lo sustitute con "loca/desequilibrada/conspiranoica" desinformación. EL Gang Stalking es el término acuñado para el acoso *masónico/institucional*, y *vecinal *y a todos los niveles, donde esta secta se encuentre, *plaga *que llega *a todas partes*, hasta a nuestros entornos vecinales y familiares. Todo el marxismo cultural sale de las logias, y eso que dicen "la élite" es la cabeza del Iceberg, porque debajo de ella tienen a un enorme ejército, a todo un *pueblo luciferino*. Pero esto es otro tema...

*"Barrie Trower 5G Will Devastate Humanity But Those Behind It Are Above The Law! *
(Julio de 2018). (Active los subtítulos del vídeo).



Royal Navy veteran* Barrie Trower* with extensive knowledge on *microwave warfare talks about 5G* on the Richie Allen Show.
Richie's new youtube channel after his old one was shut down: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC9k_-YZ04xSnXTwM5_25L9g









Richie Allen - RichieAllen.co.uk - The Home of the BBG


Covering the stories the mainstream media won't. Join Richie Allen, Europe's most listened to independent online Radio host, weekdays at 5pm and catch up on all of the latest news on the site.




www.richieallen.co.uk












Home - Generation Zapped


Watch The Film Host a Screening Share Your Story Watch Trailer Sign Up for Tips & Updates Watch The Film Host a Screening Share Your Story Watch Trailer Sign Up for Tips & Updates Upcoming Screenings See More Bring this important film to your community Host a Screening What? “A wifi classroom is...



generationzapped.com





Bring this important film to your community
Host a Screening

“*A wifi classroom is like the inside of a microwave* oven set at very low power. Children are exposed to that wifi radiation six hours every school day, five days a week, and for several months during the year.” - Magda Havas, Associate Professor of Environmental and Resource Studies, Trent University, Canada

GENERATION ZAPPED investigates the *potential dangers of prolonged exposure to Radio Frequencies* (RF) from wireless technology; it’s effects on our health and well-being, as well as the health and development of our children. From its links to breast and brain cancer, to its associations with increased infertility and genetic mutations related to autism and ADHD, to newly developed illnesses, such as Electrical Hyper-Sensitivity (EHS).

Today we encounter a hundred thousand times the level of radiation from wireless technologies than we did decades ago. Yet the safety standards set by federal regulatory agencies are outdated. New wireless devices such as smart phones, tablets and baby monitors to the latest *“Internet of Things”* continue to enter the market without any proper pre-market testing or post-market monitoring. Too little is done to ensure public safety and awareness.

So how can we uncover the facts and reduce our exposure to limit the associated health risks during this technological revolution? GENERATION ZAPPED attempts to do just that."


----------



## circus maximus (9 Abr 2022)

Pillo sitio amego

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## BlueOrange (9 Abr 2022)

*Dra. Elizabeth Lee Vliet (abril 2022) sobre el 5G y las coincidiencia de los síntomas del sídrome de radiación y los efectos adversos de las "vacunas".*



voluntasoficial (telegram).

Dra. Elizabeth Lee Vliet. Medicina Interna. Directora médica de Med Expert Chile (Industry Contributor: Elizabeth Lee Vliet, MD - Onco'Zine).

"*Los síntomas de la enfermedad por radiación*, el síndrome de radiación, *imitan* los síntomas de la enfermedad por COVID, *imitan *los síntomas de la lesión por 'vacuna' por COVID, e *imitan *los síntomas de las fiebres hemorrágicas. Todos operan sobre las mismas seis categorías de daños en el cuerpo humano, y las grandes son: la *desregulación *del sistema inmunitario, la *coagulación *de la sangre, la inflamación, la alteración de la *transmisión celular* y la alteración de la función de las *células sanguíneas* y las *consecuencias neurológicas*. Así que seis clases de lesiones en el cuerpo humano son causadas por todas estas cuatro cosas que acabo de mencionar: enfermedad COVID, *vacunas *COVID, 5G y el *espectro de la radiación*, la *exposición a la frecuencia electromagnética* y fiebres hemorrágicas." - Dra. Elizabeth Lee Vliet.

"Todos los síntomas de la enfermedad del síndrome de radiación, son los síntomas del COVID de la "vacuna". Por qué no utilizarían [los poderes fácticos] un virus como el Marburgo, como táctica de alarmismo para encubrir lo que sí controlan, que es todo el despliegue de la 5G. Eso es mucho más controlable que desatar un virus impredecible."


----------



## Kalikatres (10 Abr 2022)

Menuda sarta de imbecilidades.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (10 Abr 2022)

Al Op, un colacao y a dormir Tt....


----------



## BlueOrange (10 Abr 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Menuda sarta de imbecilidades.





El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Al Op, un colacao y a dormir Tt....



Ved bien ambos, porque esto estáis haciendo vosotros y vuestra gente. Ya estáis matando en masa...

*... y a esta niña ni siquiera la dejáis morir en el Hospital.*



"1 No juzguéis, para que no seáis juzgados. 2 Porque el juicio que vosotros hacéis, se aplicará a vosotros, y la medida que usáis, se usará para vosotros. 3 ¿Por qué ves la pajuela que está en el ojo de tu hermano, y no reparas en la *viga *(la gnosis) que está en tu ojo?. 4 ¿O cómo puedes decir a tu hermano: _“Déjame quitar la pajuela de tu ojo”_, mientras hay una *viga *en el tuyo? 5 Hipócrita, quita primero la viga de tu ojo, y entonces verás bien para sacar la pajuela del ojo de tu hermano”. - Mateo 7, 1-5.

Hijos de la viuda,... qué será de vosotros.


----------



## Kalikatres (10 Abr 2022)

BlueOrange dijo:


> Ved bien ambos, porque esto estáis haciendo vosotros y vuestra gente. Ya estáis matando en masa...
> 
> *... y a esta niña ni siquiera la dejáis morir en el Hospital.*
> 
> ...



Estás como una cabra.


----------



## BlueOrange (11 Abr 2022)

Los canales oficiales de La Quinta Columna son:

*TELEGRAM PRINCIPAL:*
Canal oficial (LA QUINTA COLUMNA TV)
Canal internacional (La Quinta Columna International)
*WEB 'LA QUINTA COLUMNA':*
Web principal .net (LA QUINTA COLUMNA)
Web secundaria .info (LA QUINTA COLUMNA – La ciencia del despertar)
Foro web (La Quinta Columna - Índice)
Web secundaria .tv (Home – La Quinta Columna)
*OTRAS PLATAFORMAS:*
Ivoox (LA QUINTA COLUMNA usuario en Ivoox)
Pateitv (LA QUINTA COLUMNA | PateiTV)
Twitter principal (https://twitter.com/RICARDO87217843)
Twitter secundario (https://twitter.com/info_columna2)
*TESTIMONIOS:*
Testimonios del magnetismo (PINCHAZO MAGNÉTICO)
Testimonios tras "vacunación" (TESTIMONIOS REALES DE VACUNADOS O DE SU ENTORNO VACUNADO)
Alimentos magnéticos (Alimentos magnéticos)
☢Radiaciones Ionizantes (RADIACIONES IONIZANTES)
Red de vigilancia antenas (RED DE VIGILANCIA DE AFECTADOS POR RADIACION ELECTROMAGNÉTICA COVID-19)
*LA QUINTA COLUMNA RESPONDE:*
La quinta columna responde (LA QUINTA COLUMNA RESPONDE)
⚔Acciones en la red (ACCIONES EN LA RED)
Pregunta a LQC (Preguntas LQC)
Foro Telegram (FORO LA QUINTA COLUMNA)

*DIRECTOS DIARIOS* (sobres las 22:00/23:00h).
Odysee (LA QUINTA COLUMNA)
Rumble (La Quinta Columna)
Twitch


----------



## Scout.308 (12 Abr 2022)

BlueOrange dijo:


> Los canales oficiales de La Quinta Columna son:
> 
> *TELEGRAM PRINCIPAL:*
> Canal oficial (LA QUINTA COLUMNA TV)
> ...



A ver si los funcivagos del manicomio se dan cuenta de una puta vez que te has escapado macho.


----------



## Escombridos (12 Abr 2022)

Ha estos científicos espontáneos tendrían que darle unas dosis de tortas a mano abierta todos los días.


----------



## BlueOrange (12 Abr 2022)

Scout.308 dijo:


> A ver si los funcivagos del *manicomio *se dan cuenta de una puta vez que te has escapado macho.



¿Te refieres a *este lugar*? Esa es tu casa, no la mía.

Y qué manía tenéis de acusar a los demás de lo que vosotros, justo y en la diana, sois.

Aplícate el cuento.


Escombridos dijo:


> Ha estos científicos espontáneos tendrían que darle unas dosis de tortas a mano abierta todos los días.



Mira. *Esto *son tus científicos. *Esta *es tu ciencia. *Esto *son tus farmacéuticas. Y *este *eres tú.

Y yo, qué culpa tengo de ti.

En fin... Aprobecho y dejo esto aquí por si hubiera alguien de buena voluntad leyendo.









"La industria farmacéutica es muy rica y ha corrompido los sistemas de salud". El médico danés Peter C. Gøtzsche.


Entrevista con peter c. GØTZSCHE. "La industria farmacéutica es muy rica y ha corrompido los sistemas de salud" El médico danés Peter C. Gøtzsche lleva 30 años trabajando codo con codo con la industria farmacéutica y asegura que el sistema está corrompido hasta la médula. Por Miguel Ayuso...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## BlueOrange (12 Abr 2022)

*Esta es la microantena 5G SA de Movistar con la que masificará el 5G en interiores.*
(12/abril/2022) (bandaancha.eu)







Askey fabricará la antena de pequeño tamaño que Telefónica ha elegido para llevar su red 5G SA a zonas concurridas donde necesite reforzar la cobertura.

El Laboratorio de Tecnología y Automatización ubicado en el Distrito Telefónica ha dado por bueno1 el diseño de una microcelda basada en estándares abiertos Open RAN con la que la operadora se prepara para el protagonismo que en el futuro tendrá este tipo de estaciones en los lugares donde sea necesario densificar la red.

La antena utiliza la plataforma Qualcomm FSM100, específica para microceldas. Gestiona su hardware el software de Node-H que la hace funcionar como nodo de la red 5G. Todo ello integrado por Askey, la compañía taiwanesa del mismo grupo que Asus con la que Telefónica tiene una especial relación, ya que es un de los fabricantes habituales de los productos diseñados por Telefónica, como el router HGU Smart WiFi.

En su interior *contiene una completa estación base 5G SA*, formada por los elementos lógicos habituales, unidad de radio RU y distribuida DU, comunicadas a través de interfaces abiertos basados en Open RAN, proyecto donde Telefónica está poniendo un importante esfuerzo para liberarse de sus suministradores tradicionales, ya que las previsiones son que a partir del próximo año, entre el 30 y el 50% del crecimiento de la red se base en este estándar abierto.



Externamente la antena tiene un tamaño de 25x25 cm, con un peso de 2 Kg y se alimenta a través del cable ethernet mediante PoE. Puede operar con los 100 MHz que Movistar dispone en la banda n78 de 3,5 GHz, ofreciendo velocidades de hasta 700 Mbps, ya que su MIMO es 2:2.






Microcelda 5G Askey SCE2200.

La celda puede ser conectada directamente a la red 5G pública de Telefónica para dar servicio a cualquier cliente, o utilizarse en los futuros despliegues de 5G privado que la operadora comercializará para empresas. Se utilizará en *campus, fábricas, oficinas, hospitales o lugares con tráfico de gente*.

La nueva LGT facilita enormemente a las operadoras la instalación de estos dispositivos en lugares concurridos de las ciudades, pues obliga a las administraciones públicas como los ayuntamientos, a ceder el uso de farolas, mobiliario e infraestructura pública para la colocación de micro celdas 5G. Todo ello *sin necesidad de tramitar autorizaciones ni pagar tasas*, lo que con toda seguridad masificará en el futuro este tipo de antenas en las calles.









Esta es la microantena 5G SA de Movistar con la que masificará el 5G en interiores







bandaancha.eu


----------



## BlueOrange (12 Abr 2022)

Este señor judío, Yuval Noah Harari, es uno de los gurús del *World Economic Forum*, organismo adosado a la ONU y a su Agenda2030, y donde hablan abiertamente de un Nuevo Orden Mundial o Cuarta Revolución Tecnológica/transhumanista.

En fin... Esta gente la camisa de fuerza se la ponen de *mandil*.











Yuval Harari: «El mundo se dividirá en superhumanos mejorados y una masa prescindible»


El autor, alabado por Obama y Zuckerberg, alerta sobre los peligros que conllevan los avances tecnológicos



www.lavozdegalicia.es





Yuval Noah Harari, gurú de referencia del World Economic Forum durante una conversación con Klaus Schwab:

_"La gran pregunta para las próximas décadas será *qué hacer con toda esa gente inútil*... cómo definirle un sentido a sus vidas, cuando básicamente *son intrascendentes, sin valor alguno*."_











Algunas citas eugenésicas salidas del hebraísmo y su masonería. - Un Católico Perplejo


Estas citas se salen del ámbito de la enfermedad mental y van más allá. Esa locura no es humana ni es de este mundo, es demoníaca. Conviene recordar que el judaísmo y su masonería rinden culto a la figura de Lucifer, y que de ahí sale todo.




uncatolicoperplejo.com





Les dejo una imagen de la cumbre de Jefes de Estado del G77. Recuerden el término Agenda2030, porque es la agenda del NOM.


----------



## BlueOrange (12 Abr 2022)

EXTRA INFRAESTRUCTURAS
*El año del gran impulso al 5G*
*La banda de frecuencia de 26 GHz que se licitará en el segundo semestre acelerará la transformación digital de áreas clave como la sanitaria o la industrial*







Marta Villena
13 feb 2022 - 06:00 CET

Será el año 2022 *el del impulso definitivo para la expansión de la tecnología 5G* con la licitación de la banda de frecuencia de 26 GHz, identificada como prioritaria junto a las bandas de 700 MHz y 3,5 GHz. De esta forma se irá cumpliendo la hoja de ruta del Gobierno para la conectividad y que forma parte del Plan de Recuperación, Transformación y Resiliencia. Este tipo de banda supondrá un gran avance para la transformación digital de la economía debido a su baja latencia, y será clave para sectores como el sanitario, el agroalimentario o el industrial. Los expertos señalan que es necesario agilizar los procesos administrativos para el despliegue de redes de telecomunicaciones, la compartición de infraestructuras y espectro e incentivar la inversión en redes.

Como explica Noelia Miranda, responsable técnica del Colegio Oficial de Ingenieros de Telecomunicación (COIT), “la banda de 26 GHz es interesante por las velocidades que ofrece, la conectividad se produce casi en tiempo real (baja latencia), y esto tiene un tremendo potencial para su uso. Por ejemplo, en cobertura específica de áreas de alta densidad de tráfico como intercambiadores de transporte, aeropuertos, estaciones de tren, estadios deportivos…, para la provisión de enlaces fijos inalámbricos y aplicaciones industriales mediante redes privadas”.


Sin embargo, su licitación no se producirá hasta el segundo semestre de 2022. Mientras tanto, acaba de concluir la consulta pública sobre su gestión y explotación. El Ministerio de Asuntos Económicos y Transformación Digital, a través de la Secretaría de Estado de Telecomunicaciones, ha escuchado las contribuciones de los diferentes agentes del sector sobre la demanda existente de esta banda de frecuencias y sus aplicaciones, los modelos de autorización y de negocio, el ámbito territorial de las licencias, y la disponibilidad existente de equipamiento y la cadena de valor asociada.

El informe 5G: la transformación de sectores clave, del Observatorio Nacional 5G (ON5G), elaborado a partir de las contribuciones de entidades que están desarrollando experiencias piloto, muestra el potencial de la tecnología 5G en algunos de los sectores verticales más importantes del país. Por ejemplo, para las industrias del futuro en las que existen procesos que dependen críticamente de la latencia, o cómo la calidad de las imágenes médicas será clave para la monitorización remota. También para la agricultura, en la que se requiere una amplia cobertura y suficiente ancho de banda para la recopilación de datos, gestión de sensores IoT y precisión en su posicionamiento. “Es una muestra de lo que está por venir, pero con la implementación de la banda de 26 GHz veremos cómo la demanda del uso de esta tecnología crecerá exponencialmente”, apunta Federico Ruiz, director de ON5G.

*Aplicaciones limitadas*
El espectro disponible en cada banda es el que determina la velocidad de transferencia de la información, de modo que a bandas con mayores frecuencias, mayor ancho de banda como la de 26 GHz, como explica Miranda. “Sin embargo, cuanto más alta es la frecuencia, menor es su capacidad de penetración y, por tanto, su alcance”, aclara. La responsable técnica del COIT añade que, por ello, la banda de 26 GHz tendrá aplicaciones del tipo comunicaciones de banda ancha, provisión de enlaces fijos y aplicaciones industriales de diferentes sectores verticales, cuyo alcance de cobertura será limitado, de decenas o cientos de metros.

Un ancho de banda jamás utilizado hasta ahora y que ofrece un servicio similar al de la fibra óptica, como explica Ronald Pablos, profesor del Máster en Internet de las Cosas de la Universidad Internacional de Valencia. “Aunque las velocidades que ya ofrece el 5G para el uso doméstico son muy altas y efectivas, la implementación de bandas de alta frecuencia podría ser determinante también para la digitalización de zonas rurales”, destaca Pablos.

Como apunta Víctor Calvo-Sotelo, director general de la Asociación Española para la Digitalización (DigitalES), la digitalización tiene un impacto directo sobre la economía y el bienestar social que la pandemia ha puesto en evidencia. “Necesitamos conectividad y herramientas digitales para realizar muchas de nuestras labores profesionales y personales: teletrabajar, conectar con proveedores y clientes, comunicarnos con familiares y amigos…”, argumenta.

El director de DigitalES destaca la revolución que traerá consigo el afianzamiento de la conectividad móvil de quinta generación. “Al igual que las redes 3G permitieron la aparición de los _smartphones_ y de la economía de las _apps_, y el 4G disparó el vídeo en _streaming_, el 5G va a hacer posible la aparición de nuevos modelos de negocio y nuevas oportunidades para las empresas y para los ciudadanos”, añade.

Sin embargo, el despliegue de las redes de tecnología 5G condicionará los tiempos de la transformación económica. Por su parte, el Gobierno pretende agilizar el despliegue de infraestructuras a través de procedimientos rápidos que permitan su desarrollo mediante la ocupación del dominio público y garantizar la implementación de la “caja de herramientas de conectividad” propuesta por la Unión Europea.

“En cualquier caso, la rapidez con la que puedan realizarse estos despliegues depende fundamentalmente de dos circunstancias: los recursos de los que dispongan las operadoras, principalmente las que asumen el grueso de la carga inversora, y las trabas administrativas que encuentren estas empresas”, explica Calvo-Sotelo. Para Noelia Miranda es fundamental regular los precios de salida y establecer unas condiciones de pago en la subasta de la banda de 26 GHz que incentiven y no penalicen la inversión en redes. “Si queremos que el 5G sea la piedra angular de la transformación económica, hay que ponerlo fácil”, concluye.

*La seguridad de las redes*
Despliegue de redes 5G, sí, pero no de cualquier forma. Esta es la filosofía de la Unión Europea para el desarrollo de esta tecnología y que pretende establecer de manera coordinada entre los Estados miembros a través de la Caja de herramientas para la seguridad de las redes 5G. El documento, publicado el pasado junio, consta de una serie de medidas de seguridad para reducir el riesgo de manera eficaz y garantizar su despliegue en toda Europa. Entre ellas se encuentra la necesidad de reforzar los requisitos de seguridad de los operadores de redes móviles y establecer una estrategia adecuada que limite cualquier dependencia de un único proveedor. 









El año del gran impulso al 5G


La banda de frecuencia de 26 GHz que se licitará en el segundo semestre acelerará la transformación digital de áreas clave como la sanitaria o la industrial




elpais.com


----------



## BlueOrange (14 Abr 2022)

Están en directo ahora mismo.

*DIRECTOS DIARIOS* (sobres las 22:00/23:00h).
Odysee (LA QUINTA COLUMNA)
Rumble (La Quinta Columna)
Twitch


----------



## ivanito (21 Abr 2022)

Y que la gente pierda el tiempo en estas tonterías.
Esto tiene que ir directamente a Conspiraciones y después cerrar con llave.


----------



## BlueOrange (21 Abr 2022)

ivanito dijo:


> Y que la gente pierda el tiempo en estas tonterías.
> Esto tiene que ir directamente a Conspiraciones y después cerrar con llave.



Ya tenemos al primero de los sobrinos de Ana Rosa.



Tardaban en aparecer los flautistas sofistas de la *secta*.

*Silogismo*. Un silogismo es un razonamiento aparente y lógico pero falso, al estar basado en falsas premisas. (Premisas, bases, datos previos a una conclusión).
*Sofisma* (Del lat. sophisma, y éste el gr. sophísma, habilidad, artificio.) m. Argumentación errónea con la que, en general, se pretende confundir al interlocutor. (Es decir, engañar).
*Herejía*. f. Error en materia dogmática o de fe sostenido con pertinancia. – Teol. Doctrina que se opone directamente a una verdad revelada por Dios y propuesta como tal a los fieles por la Iglesia. Se trata, por tanto, de una oposición a una verdad revelada y a la vez al magisterio eclesiástico.
*Hereje*. (Del occ. ant. eretge, y éste del gr. hairetikós, *sectario*, a través del lat. haereticus.) m. y f. Cristiano que en materia de fe se opone con pertinancia a lo que cree y propone la Iglesia Católica. – *Desvergonzado, descarado, cínico, procaz.*


----------



## BlueOrange (21 Abr 2022)

1985 CNN VIDEO ABOUT MICROWAVE WEAPONS AT *60 HERTZ *(subtítulos youtube)


----------



## BlueOrange (23 Abr 2022)

*La tecnología 5G como arma de energía dirigida: Arritmias fulminantes y autocombustión exotérmica.*

*Prólogo*​
La radiación electromagnética, además de facilitador y potenciador de múltiples enfermedades englobadas dentro del *Síndrome de Radiación Aguda* …


> «Uno de los mayores errores de la Medicina moderna ha sido definir la *Covid19* como una nueva enfermedad causada por un nuevo y presunto coronavirus a día de hoy inexistente. Todo el cuadro clínico resultante ya estaba perfectamente recogido en la literatura científica como un *Síndrome de Radiación Aguda*. (…) los puntos en común respecto a la sintomatología son *coincidentes al 100%*. Si además añades *grafeno*, tienes el cocktail perfecto puesto que este nanomaterial es un receptor de radiación electromagnética.» – www.laquintacolumna.net.



… además, tiene una vertiente de arma militar y de guerra contra la población, que de dos maneras alcanzo a ver: mediante pulsos de radiación electromagnética que tienen la capacidad de matar mediante *arritmias* fulminantes, y mediante *combustión exotérmirca* desde el interior de nuestro organismo (esto último está recogido al final de este artículo).

Es esta entrada trato de resumir la entrevista a la *Dra. en física*, *Katherine Horton*, donde denuncia todo esto en *la primera mitad de su entrevista* de dos horas. Recomiendo leer primero el resumen. También añado varios ejemplos gráficos en vídeo e imágenes.

Hago tres apartados en este artículo.

Ejemplos de *arritmia* por pulso de radiación electromagnética.
Dra *Katherine Horton* (resumen de su entrevista).
Ejemplos de *combustión exotérmica* por pulso de radiación electromagnética.
(Continúa)...









La tecnología 5G como arma de energía dirigida: Arritmias fulminantes y autocombustión exotérmica. - Un Católico Perplejo


“En pocas palabras, 5G usa haces pulsantes en lugar de ondas externas, y las longitudes de onda de 5G están mucho más cerca de los rayos gamma de la actividad radiactiva que de las ondas de radio regulares.”




uncatolicoperplejo.com


----------



## machotafea (24 Abr 2022)

Saco de papas dijo:


> Las anestesias dentales están hechas de epinefrina, para que quieres meter grafeno ahí?



Están hechas a base de lidocaína

En este hilo no cabe un tonto más


----------



## cataubas (24 Abr 2022)

[/QUOTE

Hay vídeo 2m, de fauci, entrevista, diciendo que no necesita un virus para hacer una vacuna.

Que ahora con los ordenadores le metes una secuencia haces clic y ya está. A ver si doy con él


----------



## Furymundo (24 Abr 2022)

tened en cuenta que el limite de lo saludable o lo perjudicial
se va modificando con el tiempo
segun va interesando

por lo que es la risa todo


----------



## Saludable-13 (24 Abr 2022)

Videos de autocombustión interna


----------



## BlueOrange (24 Abr 2022)

*5G Barcelona*

*Descripción / Objetivos*

La ciudad será el 'hub' 5G del sur de Europa.







La Generalitat de Catalunya, el Ayuntamiento de Barcelona, Mobile World Capital Barcelona, la Fundación i2CAT, el CTTC, Atos y la UPC han puesto en marcha la iniciativa 5G Barcelona para convertir Cataluña en un *hub digital europeo de 5G*. Se trata de un proyecto pionero que creará un entorno abierto experimental que transformará la ciudad en un laboratorio metropolitano de tecnología 5G.

Además, 5G Barcelona pondrá en marcha un _hub_ digital europeo de 5G basado en una infraestructura experimental abierta al área metropolitana, que actuará como *laboratorio urbano, ciudadano y tecnológico para la validación de tecnologías y servicios 5G.*

Este será un *entorno de innovación abierta* basado en la colaboración entre diferentes actores, tanto públicos como privados, y un estímulo para el ecosistema innovador existente en Barcelona, que ayudará a captar inversión extranjera, impulsar empresas emergentes tecnológicas y desarrollar una industria en torno al 5G.

Ya se han llevado a cabo varios pilotos en los ámbitos de la salud, la automoción, la industria, la seguridad y el entretenimiento.






5G Barcelona


La ciudad será el 'hub' 5G del sur de Europa.




ajuntament.barcelona.cat


----------



## usuario baneado (25 Abr 2022)

Entonces debo alegrarme de tener pésima cobertura en mi jaula de faraday llamado vivienda.


----------



## Komanche O_o (25 Abr 2022)

Desde que mi vecina se vacunó, dice que recibe RADIO OLÉ cuando guiña un ojo


----------



## BlueOrange (27 Abr 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Desde que mi vecina se vacunó, dice que recibe RADIO OLÉ cuando guiña un ojo



«Comerán del fruto de sus obras, y se hartarán de sus consejos.» - Proverbios 1, 31.

Capilla Sixtina, _'El Juicio Final'_, por Miguel Ángel (1538-1541). Detalle de uno de los condenados.


----------



## Komanche O_o (27 Abr 2022)

BlueOrange dijo:


> «Comerán del fruto de sus obras, y se hartarán de sus consejos.» - Proverbios 1, 31.
> 
> Capilla Sixtina, _'El Juicio Final'_, por Miguel Ángel (1538-1541). Detalle de uno de los condenados.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1039663



Buenos CVVVVLAZO DE DIOSA NEGRA les pintaba el Miguelito a los ángeles


----------



## arrpak (27 Abr 2022)

vaya puto monguer, a ver si es verdad que empieza el holocausto, se me está haciendo larga la película


----------



## BlueOrange (28 Abr 2022)

arrpak dijo:


> vaya puto monguer, a ver si es verdad que empieza el holocausto, se me está haciendo larga la película



Se te va a hacer eterna, bastardo hijo de puta. Tu película nunca terminará porque nunca podrás salir de ella. Jodido asesino. Jodido *perro *que comiendo su propia mierda se cree algo. Jodido payaso del diablo. Reviéntate tú, cabrón, salta al vacío si quieres, pero no toques ni un pelo a nadie, maldito pedazo de carne con pezuñas, hijo de tu puta madre. *¡¡La de gente inocente que estáis asesinando ya!!*

Contra las bestias como tú es cuando hay que coger las armas,... y reventaros como si no existiera un mañana. Bestias mudas de carga, bestias asesinas; y tendréis lo que amáis, sucio cabrón. Y lo tendréis por siempre.

Escucha, payaso. Vuestro gran pulso de iluminación no es otra cosa que vuestro exterminio espiritual. Cuando empecéis a meternos en campos de exterminio, moriréis en masa a nivel interior, y será algo inaudito y sin precedentes en la historia de la humanidad: perderéis lo que os queda de alma y pasaréis al estado de condenación ¡¡con el cuerpo físico todavía funcionando!! Seréis objetos y muebles, *¡¡condenados con cuerpo orgánico y sin haber muerto físicamente!! ¡¡ZOMBIES!! ¡¡Vosotros!!*, en pie y sin vida, y vuestro interior será mucho peor que el de estos asesinos (ejemplo1), (ejemplo2), (ejemplo3) que aún conservan el alma. Que no sabéis lo que hay detrás de la palabra infierno y no véis que el diablo caerá sobre vosotros definitivamente, y no será como os cuentan. Que esto se acaba para todos, especialmente para vosotros y no sabéis lo que tenéis delante. Apenas os quedan un par de años de existencia o con unos pocos meses más, y* ni sospecháis que el diablo se ríe en vuestra cara haciéndoos vomitar lo que él os tiene preparado.* Jodido loco, que estáis más ciegos que una puta piedra de mar en el fondo del abismo.

Ahí tenéis vuestro _"despertar"_, vuestro bochornoso y ridículo _"gran pulso de iluminación"_, que caerá como acero fundio sobre vuestras cabezas... _"y no escaparéis"_. Vuestros demonios vienen a reventaros y no quedará de tu pueblo, la gran ramera Babilonia, ni tan solo una brizna en pie.








DIES IRAE: el Día de la Ira, el Día del Fuego, la batalla de Harmaguedón, el exterminio de los Cristianos, la Gran Tribulación de la Iglesia. - Un Católico Perplejo


En el Día de la Ira, el Día Grande, el Día del Juicio Final, el Día de la batalla de Harmagedón, se dará un hecho que explica el por qué se llevará a cabo un genocidio mundial, de muchos millones de personas y contenido en un plazo de tres años y medio. No hay lógica.




uncatolicoperplejo.com




Jodido insensato. Que de todo tu pueblo el único que te está mostrando lo que hay, soy yo, porque ninguno de los tuyos está de tu parte. Ni siquiera lo estás tú.


----------



## circus maximus (28 Abr 2022)

Pillo sitio

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## circus maximus (28 Abr 2022)

BlueOrange dijo:


> *La tecnología 5G como arma de energía dirigida: Arritmias fulminantes y autocombustión exotérmica.*
> 
> *Prólogo*​
> La radiación electromagnética, además de facilitador y potenciador de múltiples enfermedades englobadas dentro del *Síndrome de Radiación Aguda* …
> ...



Brutal este artículo y los vídeos

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 9 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ray merryman (28 Abr 2022)

Saludable-13 dijo:


> Videos de autocombustión interna



El del policía parece que primero el fuego se inicia en el coche


----------



## BlueOrange (29 Abr 2022)

El tuit era éste. La cuenta la han suspendido:







Cuidado que *es fake*, es un vídeo falso hecho por ordenador. Yo he picado y al principio le he dado credibilidad.








El peligro de los vídeos Deep Fake. - Un Católico Perplejo


Acabo de ver ahora mismo que le han suspendido la cuenta en Twitter a @MundoOjos. Sospecho que posiblemente sea por este tuit suyo que subo a continuación.




uncatolicoperplejo.com












El peligro de los vídeos Deep Fake.


Estos vídeos son indetectables y la mentira y el engaño no deberían ser vistas festivamente, sino todo lo contrario porque no son ningún juego.




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com


----------



## BlueOrange (29 Abr 2022)

_David Knight Show (_*Enlace *_a vídeo y _*enlace *_a vídeo completo de 08:36min)._

Artículo leído por _The David Knight Show_: CRISPR Technology: The Gateway to the New Breed of Unhuman Species.

By Dr. Igor Shepherd (April 5, 2022).

"Un artículo publicado en el Foro Económico Mundial el 16 de abril de 2021 nos adentra más en la mente del culto a Schwab y habla sobre cómo la biología sintética puede cambiar el mundo. Titulado, _5 visiones del futuro de nuestra Cumbre de Gobernanza de Tecnología Global_ , la profesora Amy Webb de la Escuela de Negocios Stern de la Universidad de Nueva York proporcionó esta noticia:

_«La {edición de genes} nos permitirá no solo editar genomas sino también, y lo que es más importante, *escribir un nuevo código de por vida* : *tendremos permisos de nivel de escritura».*_

Eso es correcto, estarán por encima de la ley.

*Walter Isaacson*, colaborador del World Economic Forum (WEF) y autor del libro _The Code Breaker, Jennifer Doudna, Gene Editing, and the Future of the Human Race_ promueve la ciencia CRISPR y proporciona algunas revelaciones escalofriantes detrás de sus verdaderos objetivos para la humanidad. Su libro está escrito sobre los descubrimientos de edición de genes de Jennifer Doudna (Doudna también es una compañera de WEF) y su premio Nobel 2020 por desarrollos dentro de la tecnología CRISPR.

_Imágenes de Walter Isaacson._

Ver archivo adjunto 1030906
Ver archivo adjunto 1030907


Isaacson afirma lo siguiente durante una entrevista:

_“Los mismos secretos de la vida, nuestro ADN, es algo que no solo podemos leer en estos días, sino que podemos escribir. *Podemos reescribirlo si queremos* . *Me hizo pensar que todos deberíamos entender y maravillarnos y estar entusiasmados con esta noción…* En el futuro, es posible que puedas hacer cosas más complicadas: cambiar el color del cabello o la masa muscular o las *células de memoria* en un ser humano…»

“Y un poco más controvertido, *podemos editar los embriones de nuestros hijos y hacer cambios permanentes en la raza humana* ”._

Isaacson proclama que la tecnología CRISPR puede reformar el genoma humano y alterar la composición cromosómica original de la especie humana. El esta en lo correcto. A través de la edición de genes de las células reproductivas en embriones, óvulos o espermatozoides, cada célula del cuerpo queda marcada. Y las alteraciones genéticas son permanentes y la descendencia heredará esos cambios. Los científicos locos ahora tienen la capacidad de reemplazar la vida humana con algo que han creado en un laboratorio. De esto se trata el armamento biológico genético, y por qué dicha tecnología es una amenaza peligrosa para el mundo.

Sus palabras son recordatorios agrios de que tales atrocidades contra la humanidad ya están en progreso a través de inoculaciones masivas de las vacunas de ARNm de Covid-19, y que CRISPR es un arma más letal porque comienza en el punto inicial de la vida, lo que permite que una especie recién formada de _híbridos_ hechos por el hombre (algo que ya no es del todo humano) para procrear y poblar el mundo.

_Klaus Schwab (_enlace _a vídeo) (Foro Económico Mundial) y bebés de madres vacunadas (_*enlace *_a vídeo)._





El libro de Isaacson arroja algo de luz sobre quiénes son estas personas detrás de la edición de genes. La introducción de su libro proporciona una escritura interesante de Génesis 2: 8, 9, que, en la traducción King James, dice lo siguiente:

_Y el Señor Dios plantó un jardín al oriente en Edén; y allí puso al hombre que había formado. 
Y Jehová Dios hizo brotar de la tierra todo árbol delicioso a la vista, y bueno para comer; 
*el árbol de la vida también en medio del jardín, y el árbol del conocimiento del bien y del mal* ._

Encuentro peculiar que Isaacson eligió esta escritura sobre el árbol del conocimiento del bien y del mal, especialmente porque Dios prohibió a Adán y Eva comer de ese árbol (Génesis 2: 17):

_Mas del árbol de la ciencia del bien y del mal no comerás, *porque el día que de él comieres, ciertamente morirás.*_

Cuán ciertas fueron las Palabras del Señor en aquel entonces, porque Adán y Eva comieron de ese árbol, y la muerte sí siguió a toda la humanidad. La edición de genes es un conocimiento que se puede usar para el mal, y Dios nunca tuvo la intención de que esta ciencia estuviera en manos de los hombres porque las posibilidades de que las _manzanas podridas hagan_ un mal uso de esta tecnología son del 100 %.

¿Entiendes las implicaciones espirituales de por qué los líderes mundiales están presionando para descubrir el «código de vida»? Adán y Eva fueron creados inicialmente por Dios para vivir para siempre, sin enfermedad ni muerte. Una vez que comieron de ese árbol del conocimiento, se rompió el “código genético” de la inmortalidad. Schwab y sus científicos, a través de CRISPR, quieren redescubrir esa secuencia de códigos y crear una raza de “élite” que desafíe a la muerte. Y para aquellos de nosotros que no somos parte de ese grupo elitista especial, tenemos el lujo de ser transformados a la inversa según la teoría de la evolución de Darwin, y modificados genéticamente a un nivel infrahumano, de hombre a animal. No es de extrañar que el libro de Isaacson esté repleto de referencias al darwinismo. Y no nos olvidemos del colega de Klaus Schwab, el profesor Harari, quien recientemente habló en una reunión del WEF y llamó a la raza humana «animales hackeables». Así es como nos ven, y por eso no tienen conciencia alguna de degradar físicamente a la raza humana.

CRISPR podría ser eficaz en el tratamiento de enfermedades, pero esta tecnología es una fachada para el desarrollo de armas biológicas contra la humanidad. Es por eso que está en manos del Foro Económico Mundial y financiado por el ejército de los EE. UU. A los científicos involucrados en esta investigación se les ha permitido una «luz verde» para modificar genéticamente a los humanos sin ninguna ramificación legal.

Sé que para muchas personas suena descabellado que los líderes del gobierno y de la atención médica participen en la destrucción de la creación humana, pero la historia y las guerras pasadas demuestran que el mal puro reina de formas incomprensibles, formas que ni siquiera podemos comenzar a comprender porque la mayoría de nosotros crecimos con una brújula moral. que dignifica la vida humana.

La Escritura dice que Dios hizo al hombre a SU imagen y semejanza. La “élite” quiere hacer más que controlar naciones y economías, quiere eliminar y destruir lo que Dios creó y diseñar su propia nueva generación de almas. A través de CRISPR pueden lograr una nueva carrera y convertirse en «dioses» y controlar toda la vida, en todos los aspectos. Y debido a que la mayoría del mundo ha dejado de lado su fe en Dios y ha dado por sentadas sus libertades, los fanáticos «oscuros» han podido progresar y hacer retroceder el bien que una vez los mantuvo a raya.

Los líderes de hoy que están presionando por un gobierno mundial no piensan como la mayoría de nosotros pensamos. Queremos que nos dejen en paz, vivir en paz y seguir teniendo nuestras libertades. Viven sus vidas con un sistema de creencias completamente diferente y se ven a sí mismos como «elegidos» y privilegiados por encima del resto de la humanidad. Es por eso que los miembros globales se llaman a sí mismos «élite». Creen que son superiores a la mayoría de la humanidad y que nosotros, la gente “pequeña”, estamos subordinados a ellos. Y aunque no creas en Dios, quienes lideran este orden mundial siguen una serie de preceptos que socavan directamente todo lo que tiene que ver con el Dios de la Biblia.

Un gobierno mundial nunca será un régimen cómodo bajo el cual vivir. Los cimientos, una vez que se unan, estarán enraizados en la *teología del anticristo *y el *comunismo*, y darán como resultado un nuevo tipo de infierno en la tierra*.* El antiguo comunismo del pasado brindaba dos opciones para vivir bajo una dictadura comunista, ya sea (1) estar dispuesto a ingresar a campos de trabajo de reeducación para que se le permita regresar a la sociedad o (2) convertirse en enemigo del pueblo. y cara de eliminación. El nuevo orden mundial de hoy, una vez que esté en su lugar, brindará diferentes opciones: (1) la voluntad de una transformación de cuerpo completo a través de manipulaciones genéticas de su ADN o (2) convertirse en un enemigo de la gente y enfrentarse a la eliminación.

El plan de juego de la «élite» es eliminar casi todas las vacunas tradicionales, como la de la gripe, y reemplazarlas con vacunas de ARNm de edición de genes y otras biodrogas, asegurando que la humanidad permanezca en un modo constante de «rebaja genética _«_ . CRISPR se usará tanto para la eugenesia como para crear una nueva raza maestra de seres «perfectos», a todos los cuales se les habrá cortado los genes hasta que ya no se parezcan a la creación de Dios. Se necesita tiempo para alterar toda la especie humana. Los métodos de dispersión y la consistencia en la cantidad de inyecciones y otras drogas que alteran los genes administradas serán de gran importancia para los fabricantes de momias locos.

Quienes están detrás de esta ideología para remodelar el mundo y reestructurar la humanidad pueden quedar expuestos si los ciudadanos del mundo están dispuestos a permanecer unidos, profundizar en los antecedentes y las creencias de estos lunáticos, exponer inquebrantablemente quiénes son y llevarlos ante la justicia.

Las silenciosas armas biológicas de guerra que se imponen a la humanidad en la actualidad superan con creces los males del Holocausto, la crisis de los opiáceos, y ahora son el verdadero crimen del siglo. Esta es la verdadera guerra de la que nadie habla."

*Enlaces Relacionados*

_"... hemos alcanzado el punto en el que podemos hackear no solo computadores, sino que *podemos kackear seres humanos* y otros organismos." _- Yuval Noah Hararai, gurú del World Economic Forum. (Enlace a vídeo).









Yuval Noah Harari: Transhumanismo luciferino (World Economic Forum) ("Seréis como dios" (Génesis 3, 4) le dijo a Eva la serpiente)


EL ÁRBOL PROHIBIDO ES LA GNOSIS: La gnosis son estados alterados de conciencia que tanto codician en la masonería (y todo el paganismo en general) y que literalmente son un acoplamiento espiritual con...




odysee.com





*Yuval Harari: «El mundo se dividirá en superhumanos mejorados y una masa prescindible» - *Yuval Harari, gurú del World Economic Forum. (Enlace a vídeo).








Yuval Harari: «El mundo se dividirá en superhumanos mejorados y una masa prescindible»


El autor, alabado por Obama y Zuckerberg, alerta sobre los peligros que conllevan los avances tecnológicos



www.lavozdegalicia.es






_"La gran pregunta para las próximas décadas será qué hacer con *toda esa gente inútil*... cómo definirle un sentido a sus vidas, cuando básicamente *son intrascendentes, sin valor alguno*."_ - Yuval Noah Harari durante una conversación con Klaus Schwab, presidente del World Economic Forum. vídeo y (Enlace a vídeo).



*Michelle Bachelet: la ONU aprovechará el covid para una "nueva era" basada en "principios masónicos". "Ojalá esta pandemia tenga el mismo efecto que la Segunda Guerra Mundial" *









Michelle Bachelet: la ONU aprovechará el covid para una «nueva era» basada en «principios masónicos»


La Alta Comisionada de las Naciones Unidas para los Derechos Humanos lanza una propuesta de nueva sociedad reclamando los principios masónicos.




www.religionenlibertad.com





El judaico/*masónico* Nuevo Orden (Agenda2030) tiene sobre la mesa *UN EXTERMINIO*.









Campos FEMA: 800 campos de concentración en EEUU terminados desde 2007 y esperando una ley marcial. - Un Católico Perplejo


Los campos FEMA son campos de detención y/o concentración. La explicación oficial del Gobierno norteamericano es que, estos campos terminados y listos desde 2007, están levantados para contingencias en una ley marcial.




uncatolicoperplejo.com












Los campos de exterminio del Nuevo Orden Mundial. - Un Católico Perplejo


No son campos sanitarios. Se está siguiendo en todos los países la demoninada Agenda2030 impulsada por la ONU, que está dirigida desde el World Economic Forum, donde se habla abiertamente de imponer un Nuevo Orden Mundial.




uncatolicoperplejo.com












Proyecto POGO y ZYPHR: «El Exterminio de la Disidencia» (Material Delicado). - Un Católico Perplejo


Recomiendo mucho ver esta entrevista (odysee.com) póstuma a David Goldberg, en junio de 2010, pocos días antes de morir.




uncatolicoperplejo.com












Las 10 etapas del exterminio (del genocidio) preparado para la instauración del Nuevo Orden Mundial. - Un Católico Perplejo


Esta mujer peretenece a la masonería y nos deja una muestra sobre qué debaten dentro de la secta. Nos deja un especie de dossier, a modo de resumen.




uncatolicoperplejo.com













El rabino Yisrael Ariel, en 2015, sobre el anticristo y el exterminio de todo aquel que se niegue a ser "ciudadano" del Nuevo Orden Mundial. - Un Católico Perplejo


El rabino Yisrael Ariel, es fundador y director del Instituto del Templo de Jerusalén. Parece que es una grabación de audio robada de 2015.




uncatolicoperplejo.com












"Los judíos tendrán 2.800 esclavos" - Rebe Schneerson. Y será cuando el anticristo establezca sus 7 Leyes de Noé, comienzo del Nuevo Orden Mundial. - Un Católico Perplejo


De esto hablan de forma abierta y coloquial. Y en la "discreta" masonería, secta internacional, hablan lo mismo.




uncatolicoperplejo.com




*«Serán destruidos y aniquilados». «Será el final de los goyim tal como existen»* – Declaración de un judío ortodoxo anónimo.










"Serán destruidos y aniquilados". "Será el final de los goyim tal como existen" - Declaración de un judío ortodoxo anónimo. - Un Católico Perplejo


Un anónimo judío ortodoxo habla abiertamente del genocidio Cristiano previo a la implantación del inminente Nuevo Orden Mundial.




uncatolicoperplejo.com






*Enlace *a vídeo.

El problema es *éste*, que está por todas partes, hasta en nuestras propias familias llega el cáncer: todo el *marxismo cultural* son ellos. *Todo *covidiano, *todo *falso disidente, todos aquellos que salían *al balcón a aplaudir* a los sanitarios, toda esta pandemia de mentiras son *ellos*, y son legión. Este mismo foro está infestado de ellos. Son los que han hecho de este foro un estercolero de trols (jokers, simuladores, actores, payasos, arlequines, saltinbanquis, flautistas de Hamelin, mentirosos, embaucadores, etc) llenándolo todo de comentarios basura e hilos sensacionalistas. Así funcionan. Donde haya espacio en donde la gente se pueda organizar ahí están ellos inundándolo todo de basura, tratando de crear división, caos y desvíos de atención. Otro ejemplo claro de su acción conjunta y _"discreta"_ es *Wallapop *donde tratan de ahogarlo "_sin que se note"_. Todos esos precios locamente desorbitados son ellos haciendo los deberes que se les han puesto en sus logias.

Ellos, los masones a modo de *soldados rasos* en nuestras vidas, son los *agentes ejecutores *y *autores materiales* del Nuevo Orden, los que materializan las órdenes _"de arriba" (El Cabal, ONU, Gobiernos, Ayuntamientos, Hospitales, Ambulatorios, el colegio de tus hijos, el policiía local, tu vecina del visillo informando de ti,... son una plaga de parásitos que entre ellos se colocan en la Administración, y que tienen copada (_*ejemplo1*_), (_*ejemplo2*_), (_*ejemplo3*_))_. Ellos, *los obedientes mandados*; tu médico de cabecera, policía, la delación de tu vecino; son los que se manchan las manos de sangre. E insisto: los tenemos hasta en nuestras propias calles y entornos familiares. Y viendo *sus muy desequilibradas doctrinas* se ve claro que son peligrosos y poco inteligentes: Se creen/sienten superiores, una_ "raza adámica", superiores_ por acceder a un basurero espiritual sin valor ninguno, auténtica chatarra (la gnosis). Esta gente se cree que son deidades en construcción, *odian sin causa* al estar satanizados y son obedientes hasta el asesinato, cuando no caen por ellos mismos en la psicopatía y el sadismo, que esto es muy común entre ellos y a todos los niveles. Y estoy hablando de los masones sencillos y entre nosotros, nada de élites sino en nuestras vidas y barrios y en este mismo foro. Los normalitos ya son cartuchos de dinamita con la mecha encendida por decirlo así.

Y son un ejército... de mierda. (Enlaces a 1er *vídeo *y 2º *vídeo*).


----------



## Verdaderatierraalemana 2 (29 Abr 2022)

Ansioso estoy por despedir a mis padres, que pesados los jodidos. En total son ellos mismos los que se han pinchado y siguen llevando bozal POR LA CALLE.


----------



## LMLights (29 Abr 2022)

BlueOrange dijo:


> Ahí tenéis vuestro _"despertar"_, vuestro bochornoso y ridículo _*"gran pulso de iluminación"*_, que caerá como acero fundio sobre vuestras cabezas... _"y no escaparéis"_. Vuestros demonios vienen a reventaros y no quedará de tu pueblo, la gran ramera Babilonia, ni tan solo una brizna en pie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



JOOOODER le pongo imágen y banda sonora.


----------



## BlueOrange (30 Abr 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> JOOOODER le pongo imágen y banda sonora.



El transfondo del masónico Nuevo Orden es netamente religioso.* Y en esa desequilibrada locura que mencionas es en lo que creen en la **secta de la masonería**. *El Nuevo Orden es para eso. Un paraíso de iluminados por el diablo regado de campos de exterminio para disidentes. Una URSS mundial.

Michelle Bachelet: la ONU aprovechará el covid para una* «nueva era»* basada en *«principios masónicos»*








Michelle Bachelet: la ONU aprovechará el covid para una «nueva era» basada en «principios masónicos»


La Alta Comisionada de las Naciones Unidas para los Derechos Humanos lanza una propuesta de nueva sociedad reclamando los principios masónicos.




www.religionenlibertad.com




Comento por si alguien honrado lee. En el sistema de 33º grados que tienen, estudian y codician _"los estados alterados de conciencia" _o gnosis (esta palabra significa 'conocimiento'), y que literalmente es subirse espiritualmente a lomos del diablo cual surferos. Es un suicida acoplamiento espiritual donde se pierde el alma y se pone un pie en el infierno. En esta poderosa y suicida experiencia este *ángel* *caído* borra la identidad de sus adeptos, la diluye llegando a desaparecer. El '*solve' *del baphomet escrito en su antebrazo donde les hace experimentar la potencia de su mente. Aquí el incauto masón experimenta fundirse en conocimiento y abarcar el universo entero. Ser 'uno con el todo', algo así como parir el mundo/Gaia, y esto es el '*et coagula' *del baphomet. 'Lo que es arriba es abajo' se dicen. A esta experiencia de acoplamiento con el espíritu del diablo lo etiquetan con muchos eufemismos. Los más habituales son: iluminación, el conocimiento (el ojo que todo lo ve), sabiduría, estado pleno, "yo soy" de deidad, la "verdadera identidad", "despertar", etc.

Dejo unos ejemplos gráficos muy sencillos de entender, por si alguien honrado lee.

Estatua de lucifer de la pequeña ciudad de Bergato (Italia), llevando a lomos a su inciado (al masón 'transformado', 'renacido', en forma de mariposa) y a lo que en la secta llaman "iluminación", que no es otra cosa que experimentar la mente del diablo y pasar a ser hijo espiritual suyo. _"Vosotros sois nacidos del diablo, y queréis cumplir los deseos de vuestro padre."_ (Juan 8, 44). Un suicida acoplamiento espiritual con el diablo. Sólo es esto y nada más que esto, y ésta es la promesa (una iluminación en masa) que espera esta secta con la aparición del *anticristo*. Tal cual suena toda esta locura.








'The Messiah should arrive anytime between September 2021-2022' Kabalist Rabbi Deduces


The Hebrew year 5782, when, according to this calculation, Moshiach should arrive, begins on September 6-7, 2021 - less than a year from now.




www.israel365news.com




_«Sí, mucha gente va a morir cuando se establezca el Nuevo Orden Mundial, pero será __un mundo mejor para los que sobrevivan__». _- Henry Kissinger.

Y *toda esta peligrosa y desequilibrada basura esotérica es la principal razón de ser del Nuevo Orden Mundial*. Es la promesa en la que creen en la secta de la masonería y por lo que trabajan. Y cuando llegue verán que no será así. Es el gran engaño final del diablo para con la raza humana.


----------



## BlueOrange (4 May 2022)

Están en directo ahora mismo.

*DIRECTOS DIARIOS* (sobres las 22:00/23:00h).
*Facebook*


*Twitch*


*Odysee *(sólo en diferido. Suben los directos al día siguiente): (LA QUINTA COLUMNA).


----------



## Iuris Tantum (13 May 2022)

El OP recomienda gorritos de papel de plata, literalmente.

Pero ojo, aclara que nada tienen que ver los extraterrestres. ¡Menos mal!


----------



## BlueOrange (13 May 2022)

Iuris Tantum dijo:


> El OP recomienda gorritos de papel de plata, literalmente.
> 
> Pero ojo, aclara que nada tienen que ver los extraterrestres. ¡Menos mal!



Eso que llevas dentro será lo que venga a por ti mucho antes de lo que crees. Entonces, tarde, lo entenderás. Y no como lo entiendes ahora.

No quisiera estar en tu piel.


----------



## Cuncas (13 May 2022)

*LOS GRAFENEROS NO HABÉIS PARADO NI UNA SOLA CAMPAÑA DE VACUNACIÓN, TODO LO CONTRARIO, GRACIAS A VUESTRAS RIDÍCULAS MAGUFADAS DEL GRAFENO, EL 5G Y LOS IMANES SE HAN EMPONZOÑADO A MÁS CRÍOS, SOIS TAN CULPABLES COMO LOS COVIDIOTAS Y SOIS AÚN MÁS GILIPOLLAS QUE ELLOS. LLAMAS ASESINOS A LOS QUE NO SE CREEN TUS GILIPOLLECES GRAFENERAS PERO QUIEN HA RESPALDADO A LOS ASESINOS ERES TÚ, TARADO.*

*NOS LLAMASTEIS "DISIDENCIA CONTROLADA" A LOS QUE NUNCA CREÍMOS EN LA FARSA DEL PAKOINFORME FALSEADO DE CAMPRA NI EN LOS MASONAZOS DE LA QUINTA CALUMNIA... PERO NOSOTROS SÍ HEMOS PARADO CAMPAÑAS DE VACUNACIÓN Y HEMOS EVITADO QUE SE EMPONZOÑASEN A CRIOS MIENTRAS VOSOTROS LE DABIÁIS DE COMER A LOS PALANGANEROS DE MASONES DE LA QUINTA CALUMNIA, COLIN RIVAS Y FRAN PAREJO A LOS QUE HABÉIS REGALADO DECENAS DE MILES DE EUROS POR ENSUCIAR Y OCULTAR LA VERDAD.*

*VOSOTROS, LOS TARADOS GRAFENEROS, SOIS EL PUTO CÁNCER DE ESTA SOCIEDAD, LA VERDADERA DEMOSTRACIÓN DE QUE NO HAY SOLUCIÓN PUESTO QUE LOS QUE REALMENTE NO CEDEMOS A LOS ENGAÑOS SOMOS UN VERDADERA MINORÍA. OS DECÍS DESPIERTOS Y NO SOIS MÁS QUE BORREGOS PASTOREADOS POR MASONAZOS COMO EL ROSACRUZ DE SEVILLANOS. GAÑANES.*


----------



## BlueOrange (13 May 2022)

Cuncas dijo:


> *LOS GRAFENEROS NO HABÉIS PARADO NI UNA SOLA CAMPAÑA DE VACUNACIÓN, TODO LO CONTRARIO, GRACIAS A VUESTRAS RIDÍCULAS MAGUFADAS DEL GRAFENO, EL 5G Y LOS IMANES SE HAN EMPONZOÑADO A MÁS CRÍOS, SOIS TAN CULPABLES COMO LOS COVIDIOTAS Y SOIS AÚN MÁS GILIPOLLAS QUE ELLOS. LLAMAS ASESINOS A LOS QUE NO SE CREEN TUS GILIPOLLECES GRAFENERAS PERO QUIEN HA RESPALDADO A LOS ASESINOS ERES TÚ, TARADO.
> 
> NOS LLAMASTEIS "DISIDENCIA CONTROLADA" A LOS QUE NUNCA CREÍMOS EN LA FARSA DEL PAKOINFORME FALSEADO DE CAMPRA NI EN LOS MASONAZOS DE LA QUINTA CALUMNIA... PERO NOSOTROS SÍ HEMOS PARADO CAMPAÑAS DE VACUNACIÓN Y HEMOS EVITADO QUE SE EMPONZOÑASEN A CRIOS MIENTRAS VOSOTROS LE DABIÁIS DE COMER A LOS PALANGANEROS DE MASONES DE LA QUINTA CALUMNIA, COLIN RIVAS Y FRAN PAREJO A LOS QUE HABÉIS REGALADO DECENAS DE MILES DE EUROS POR ENSUCIAR Y OCULTAR LA VERDAD.
> 
> VOSOTROS, LOS TARADOS GRAFENEROS, SOIS EL PUTO CÁNCER DE ESTA SOCIEDAD, LA VERDADERA DEMOSTRACIÓN DE QUE NO HAY SOLUCIÓN PUESTO QUE LOS QUE REALMENTE NO CEDEMOS A LOS ENGAÑOS SOMOS UN VERDADERA MINORÍA. OS DECÍS DESPIERTOS Y NO SOIS MÁS QUE BORREGOS PASTOREADOS POR MASONAZOS COMO EL ROSACRUZ DE SEVILLANOS. GAÑANES.*



Aquí tenemos a otro sofista de la secta (*masonería*). Otro arlequín haciendo malavares, otro cotorsionista de la lógica tratando de engañar a alguien, cuando sólo se está engañando a sí mismo. Escucha esto, *payaso*: Tendrás lo que amas cuando más necesites la Verdad. Tendrás esa mentira, arma de muerte contra tu hermano para cegarle, y será lo que tendrás cuando más necesites ver con claridad: Eterna confusión y muerte que es lo que tú y tu raza sembráis.

*ESTO SOIS. Vuestra "música", vuestra "lengua cantarina".*







*Silogismo*. Un silogismo es un razonamiento aparente y lógico pero falso, al estar basado en falsas premisas. (Premisas, bases, datos previos a una conclusión).
*Sofisma* (Del lat. sophisma, y éste el gr. sophísma, habilidad, artificio.) m. Argumentación errónea con la que, en general, se pretende confundir al interlocutor. (Es decir, engañar).
*Herejía*. f. Error en materia dogmática o de fe sostenido con pertinancia. – Teol. Doctrina que se opone directamente a una verdad revelada por Dios y propuesta como tal a los fieles por la Iglesia. Se trata, por tanto, de una oposición a una verdad revelada y a la vez al magisterio eclesiástico.
*Hereje*. (Del occ. ant. eretge, y éste del gr. hairetikós, *sectario*, a través del lat. haereticus.) m. y f. Cristiano que en materia de fe se opone con pertinancia a lo que cree y propone la Iglesia Católica. – Desvergonzado, descarado, cínico, procaz.

*VUESTROS ESTADOS ALTERADOS DE CONCIENCIA O GNOSIS*
​“44 Vosotros *sois nacidos* del diablo (vuestros estados alterados de gnosis), y *queréis cumplir* los deseos de vuestro padre. El es homicida desde el prinicipio y no se mantuvo en la verdad, porque la verdad no estaba en él. Cuando habla la mentira, habla de lo suyo propio, porque él es mentiroso y padre de la mentira.” - Juan 8, 44.








El 'despertar espiritual' y el grave peligro que conlleva si no eres Cristiano. - Un Católico Perplejo


El despertar espiritual es una fase crucial para toda persona que lo experimente y es muy peligroso si no eres Cristiano.




uncatolicoperplejo.com




Hijos de la devastación, marionetas de media sonrisa, qué será de vosotros.


----------



## Iuris Tantum (13 May 2022)

BlueOrange dijo:


> Eso que llevas dentro será lo que venga a por ti mucho antes de lo que crees. Entonces, tarde, lo entenderás. Y no como lo entiendes ahora.
> 
> No quisiera estar en tu piel.



O igual no pasa nada.

No me importa estar en mi piel.


----------



## BlueOrange (13 May 2022)

Iuris Tantum dijo:


> O igual no pasa nada.
> 
> No me importa estar en mi piel.



*¿Igual no pasa nada?* ¿Esa es la profundidad de tu razonamiento? ¿Por eso combates mintiendo? ¡¡Si ni siquiera puedes argumentar por qué luchas!! ¿Luchas por un sentimiento? ¡¡Jodida locura sin causa!! ¿Ese sentimiento que os sopla el diablo y que no rechazáis como sí hacemos todos los demás? ¿Te parece _"nada"_ lo que estáis _"haciendo pasar"_ a los vacunados? ¿Te parece_ "nada"_ ese plan de campos de exterminio tras el Gran Reset que lleváis décadas planeando y discutiendo en vuestras logias?

*¿No me importa?* ¿Me da igual? ¿Soy valiente y me atrevo?... Amigo. Eso son las argumentaciones que da un niño frente al mundo en el recreo de su jardín de infancia.

Deberías pensar en tu porvenir y en qué es lo que verdadaderamente te conviene a ti, y no a esa secta que no piensa en tu beneficio, sino que se sirve de ti y de todos vosotros. El diablo sólo quiere un ejército y sois prescindibles para él. De hecho, os detesta agudamente tanto como a mí que soy cristiano. 

Deberías pensar seriamente dónde quieres acabar, porque estás a tiempo de solucionarlo. Todos vosotros.


----------



## Iuris Tantum (13 May 2022)

BlueOrange dijo:


> *¿Igual no pasa nada?* ¿Esa es la profundidad de tu razonamiento? ¿Por eso combates mintiendo? ¡¡Si ni siquiera puedes argumentar por qué luchas!! ¿Luchas por un sentimiento? ¡¡Jodida locura sin causa!! ¿Ese sentimiento que os sopla el diablo y que no rechazáis como sí hacemos todos los demás? ¿Te parece _"nada"_ lo que estáis _"haciendo pasar"_ a los vacunados? ¿Te parece_ "nada"_ ese plan de campos de exterminio tras el Gran Reset que lleváis décadas planeando y discutiendo en vuestras logias?
> 
> *¿No me importa?* ¿Me da igual? ¿Soy valiente y me atrevo?... Amigo. Eso son las argumentaciones que da un niño frente al mundo en el recreo de su jardín de infancia.
> 
> ...



Pero el GRAN RESET este que tienes tan claro que va a llegar... ¿Será por la mañana o por la tarde?

Por las mañanas me viene mal.


----------



## Cuncas (14 May 2022)

BlueOrange dijo:


> Diarrea mental de tarado sin medicar.



Estos son los hilos que yo he abierto durante la papayaplandemia, tarado de mierda, avisando de cómo se podía paralizar la vacunación infantil en colegios

PARALIZACIÓN DE VACUNÓDROMO INFANTIL. LOS ENFERMEROS SALEN POR PATAS.

DEFENSA DE LOS NIÑOS: INICIO DE ACCIONES DE DIÁLOGO CON LAS INSTITUCIONES POR PARTE DE LA ASOCIACIÓN POR EL FUTURO DE NUESTROS HIJOS

A esta gente que luchó desde el principio de las campañas de vacunaciones, los putos masonazos que te han lavado el podrido cerebro de tarado de mierda que tienes, los han llamado disidencia controlada, diciendo a la gente que no se fiaran de ellos. CUANDO ÉRAMOS LOS ÚNICOS QUE EFECTIVAMENTE PARALIZÁBAMOS VACUNACIONES.

*NOSOTROS, NO VOSOTROS, LO HICIMOS. Y PARA COLMO NOS LLAMÁIS DISIDENCIA CONTROLADA PORQUE ESTÁIS PASTOREADOS POR LOS MASONAZOS DE LA QUINTA CALUMNIA. ¿Y TÚ ERES EXPERTO EN MASONERÍA, PAYASO DE MIERDA?

TE LA HAN COLADO, TARADO.*







*AQUI TIENES A UNO DE LOS MASONAZOS QUE TE PASTOREAN. ERES TÚ EL QUE VIVE EN LA PUTA MENTIRA

Y MÁS PRUEBAS DE CÓMO SE HAN ESTADO LUCRANDO MIENTRAS OS USABAN COMO BORREGOS PARA SILENCIAR LA VERDAD DIVULGANDO MENTIRAS*

LOS PAYPALEROS DE LA QUINTACALUMNIA DESENMASCARADOS... OTRA VEZ

DESMONTANDO A RICARDO QUINTACALUMNIA, SEMIANALFABETO BOCACHANCLA PALANGANERO DE MASONES

EL PALANGANERO DE MASONES RICARDITO PAYPALERO Y LA MONA SEVILLANA ESTAFAN MÁS DE 12.000 EUROS A TODOS LOS BOBOS DE LA QUINTA CALUMNIA

LA ESTAFA DEL GRAFENO/5G DE LA QUINTA CALUMNIA ASCIENDE YA A 30.000 EUROS Y SUBIENDO

VOSOTROS LO ÚNICO QUE HICISTEIS FUE RIDICULIZARNOS CON VUESTRAS MAGUFADAS A TODOS LOS QUE DIVULGÁBAMOS CON VERDADERAS PRUEBAS EL PELIGRO DE LAS PONZOÑAS, PONIÉNDOSELO FÁCIL A LOS MASSMIERDA PARA QUE NOS ENCASILLARAN CON UNA PANDA DE MAGUFOS TARADOS DE MIERDA PASTOREADOS POR UN TAL CAMPRA QUE TRABAJÓ PARA LA ADMINISTRACIÓN OBAMA PARA VENDER ENTRE OTRAS COSAS LA ESTAFA DEL CALIENTO HUEVAL.

Pablo Campra Madrid, del Calentamiento global y la NASA al análisis de vacunas para la Quinta Columna | Periodistas por la verdad

VOSOTROS SOIS LOS QUINTA COLUMNISTAS QUE AHOGÁIS CON LA ESTAFA DEL GRAFENO, LOS IMANES Y EL 5G A LA VERDAD. TÚ, PEDAZO DE TARADO DE MIERDA, ERES EL PUTO SIERVO DE SATANÁS QUE DIVULGA SUS MENTIRAS PORQUE NO ERES MÁS QUE UN RETRASADO DE MIERDA SIN MEDICAR QUE NO SABES NI POR DONDE CAGAS.


----------



## BlueOrange (16 May 2022)

Cuncas dijo:


> *LA ESTAFA DEL GRAFENO/5G* DE LA QUINTA CALUMNIA ASCIENDE YA A 30.000 EUROS Y SUBIENDO
> 
> VOSOTROS LO ÚNICO QUE HICISTEIS FUE RIDICULIZARNOS CON VUESTRAS MAGUFADAS A TODOS LOS QUE DIVULGÁBAMOS CON VERDADERAS PRUEBAS EL PELIGRO DE LAS PONZOÑAS, PONIÉNDOSELO FÁCIL A LOS MASSMIERDA PARA QUE NOS ENCASILLARAN CON UNA PANDA DE MAGUFOS TARADOS DE MIERDA PASTOREADOS POR *UN TAL CAMPRA* QUE TRABAJÓ PARA LA ADMINISTRACIÓN OBAMA PARA VENDER ENTRE OTRAS COSAS LA ESTAFA DEL CALIENTO HUEVAL.
> 
> VOSOTROS SOIS LOS QUINTA COLUMNISTAS QUE AHOGÁIS CON *LA ESTAFA DEL GRAFENO*, LOS IMANES *Y EL 5G* A LA VERDAD. TÚ, PEDAZO DE TARADO DE MIERDA, ERES EL PUTO SIERVO DE SATANÁS QUE DIVULGA SUS MENTIRAS PORQUE NO ERES MÁS QUE UN RETRASADO DE MIERDA SIN MEDICAR QUE NO SABES NI POR DONDE CAGAS.



*¿La estafa del grafeno y el 5G?* Mira, este artículo de a continuación lo escribí hace un año. Te estás meando en la cara y no hace falta ni entrarte al trapo.








Las patentes de óxido de grafeno en vacunas Covid existen y son reales







www.alertadigital.com




Y esta cita habla de ti:


> "Cuando comprendes que toda opinión es una visión cargada de historia personal, empezarás a comprender que todo juicio es una confesión." - Nikola Tesla.



En fin... Tenemos a otro de los sobrinos de Rafapal donde sólo tratan de erigirse como represantantes "oficiales" de la corriente crítica, desactivando las voces que realmente sí son críticas (silenciar matando al mensajero). Estos sobrinos de Rafapal son cuatro gatos reunidos en tres o cuatro asociaciones y que juntos no suman más de unas pocas decenas de gatos. En fin... Son masonería tratando de imponer *que el discurso sea controlado*. Son los *Fact Cheker* de la disidencia por decirlo así, que vienen a decidir por nosotros qué debemos creer y qué no. En fin... Dejo un ejemplo en los siguientes enlaces:

*"No, las vacunas de ARN mensajero contra la COVID-19 no contienen óxido de grafeno aunque lo diga una exempleada de Pfizer."*








No, las vacunas de ARN mensajero contra la COVID-19 no contienen óxido de grafeno aunque lo diga una exempleada de Pfizer · Maldita.es - Periodismo para que no te la cuelen


Se ha viralizado una entrevista del programa The Stew Peters Show a Karen Kingston, una exempleada de la farmacéutica Pfizer,…




maldita.es




Esto dice maldita.es sobre el informe del Dr. Campra: *"Cuidado con este "informe" sobre la vacuna de Pfizer: ni es de la Universidad de Almería ni demuestra que la vacuna contra la COVID-19 lleve óxido de grafeno."*








Cuidado con este "informe" sobre la vacuna de Pfizer: ni es de la Universidad de Almería ni demuestra que la vacuna contra la COVID-19 lleve óxido de grafeno · Maldita.es - Periodismo para que no te la cuelen


Se ha difundido en redes sociales y en webs un supuesto informe que se utiliza para defender que las vacunas contienen…




maldita.es




Y termino con lo siguiente. El Dr. Sevillano no es La Quinta Columna, sino un simple invitado que da pésimos consejos. La Quinta Columna es Ricardo Delgado, su conductor, y el error de este señor, Ricardo Delgado, está en ser un buen hombre y confiar en la buena voluntad del submarino que es el Dr. Sevillano. El error de Ricardo Delgado está en dar espacio a los pésimos comentarios y consejos del Dr. Sevillano cuando este habla sobre temas que no son sanitarios. *--- *Es decir, cuando comenta sobre "la élite", sobre que si vivimos en una granja y "tenemos dueño"; cuando defiende a los pésimos cátaros cuando resulta que eran gnósticos al igual que los Templarios o Rosacruces, los tres, entre otros, antepasados de la actual masonería; o cuando promociona al pésimo masón Carlos Castaneda o a personajes siniestros como el judío y gurú de la masonería Rudolf Steiner o a los también *masones David Parcerisa o Fran Parejo*, que estos dos últimos son, entre otros, dos personajes que defienden y propagan la doctrina masónica y eugenésica de que en la tierra hay sobre un 50% de la población que son "portales orgánicos" (es decir: *¡¡que los cristianos y los que rechazan la gnosis somos animales sin alma!!*), vieja doctrina gnóstica que la masonería usa a nivel interno y entre ellos para justificar el genocidio cultural (matar a todos los cristianos) que tienen sobre la mesa (Agenda2030 y World Economic Forum). O cuando, el Dr. Sevillano habla con términos masónicos como "energías", "campos de energía", el "aura" o lo "cuántico" (éste último término muy usado en las narrativas masónicas) y sosteniendo que no son cosas de brujos sino ciencia. Que si la acupuntura funciona con "canales energéticos" (Programa 319 de ahora sobre el minuto 3:09:00), pero el Dr. Sevillano aquí se calla la relación de estos "canales energéticos"con los chacras, que esto es satanismo pagano viejísimo y muy interiorizado por la masonería, es jerga masónica. O cuando se burla de nuestra ingenuidad al "esperar a que venga Jesús a salvarnos" (Programa 319 de ahora mismo, sobre 2:29.00 y 2:32:00 más o menos. Dos veces lo acaba de soltar), y etc. Son este tipo de comentarios la clase de pésimos consejos que vierte el Dr. Sevillano, temas que no son sanitarios.* ---*

Ricardo Delgado no entiende de estos temas, ajenos a su formación sanitaria, y confía en la "buena voluntad" de su amigo el Dr. Sevillano. Y es en este error en lo que vosotros os estáis apoyando como cuerpo argumentativo de vuestra difamación. El Dr. Sevillano es uno de vosotros dentro de La Quinta Columna, es un astuto submarino, e insisto: y ahí estáis vosotros en esa grieta tratando de clavar la cuña con el objetivo de desacreditar a Ricardo Delgado. Y derribada su credibilidad, la de Ricardo Delgado, *buscáis desacreditar a La Quinta Columna y con esto negar la evidencia del grafeno* en las "vacunas" y su relación directa con la irradiación electromagnética del 5G. Más exactamente con la letal banda de los 26 GHz.

Sólo tratáis de silenciar la información que necesita conocer la gente corriente, y realmente, hijos de la viuda, sois sucios y mezquinos hasta la náusea. Sois asesinos.

_«Salva las vidas el testigo veraz, pero el que profiere mentiras es un asesino.»_ - Proverbios 14, 25.

_«Comerán del fruto de sus obras, y se hartarán de sus consejos.» _- Proverbios 1, 31.​


----------



## Iuris Tantum (17 May 2022)

BlueOrange dijo:


> *¿La estafa del grafeno y el 5G?* Mira, este artículo de a continuación lo escribí yo hace un año. Te estás meando en la cara y no hace falta ni entrarte al trapo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Magufos replicandoos entre vosotros por no ser lo suficiente magufos.

Esto es bellísimo.


----------



## BlueOrange (17 May 2022)

_«Guardaos de los falsos profetas, que vienen a vosotros disfrazados de ovejas, mas por dentro son lobos rapaces.»_ - Mateo 7, 15.

Que vea quien quiera ver.








Detalle del Royal Albert Hall, Londres, y algunas imágenes sobre masonería.


Unas imágenes tratando de reflejar el problema del mundo, porque siguen siendo invisibles para la gente honrada.




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com












‘Codex Magica’ de Texe Marrs. Libro recopilatorio sobre mudras y signos gestuales masónicos. - Un Católico Perplejo


Les dejo el libro en PDF de Texe Marrs. Es valioso para conocer estos signos y así poder identificar el gravísimo problema, y lo extendido que está, de la secta satanista de la masonería.




uncatolicoperplejo.com










"*Londres. Reino Unido*: La reina Isabel II de Gran Bretaña le da la mano a un miembro del personal (nota: jefa) de enfermería cuando sale del *Hospital Rey Eduardo VII* en Londres el 4 de marzo de 2013 después de ser ingresada con gastroenteritis." - gettyimages.co.uk













Vivimos tiempos profetizados.


----------



## Cuncas (17 May 2022)

BlueOrange dijo:


> [Diarrea mental de tarado sin medicar]



Atontado... Te dices experto en masonería y te la están colando masonazos, PARDILLAZO... Tómate la medicación y deja de hacerles el trabajo sucio, borregazo. Y la cita aplícatela a ti... porque el único que no atiende a razones,ignorando las innegables pruebas, eres tú.









Obama se fija en Almería para luchar contra el cambio climático


EEUU estudia el impacto de los invernaderos sobre el calentamiento de la tierra · Propondrá al G-20 blanquear los edificios de las grandes ciudades para reducir las emisiones de dióxido de carbono




www.diariodealmeria.es











Aquí tienes a vuestro gurú grafenero, el calentólogo mr. Campra... putos tarados de mierda.

*Toda la estafa de la quinta calumnia se basa en el pakoinforme del calentólogo mr. Campra en el cual:*

- Ni se prueba que haya grafeno en las ponzoñas porque hasta el propio informe dice que no se puede tomar como prueba de que lo haya. Os han cagado en la cara a los grafeneros desde el primer día... os hemos avisado, vosotros aún así seguís porque tenéis una tara mental severa, sólo puede ser eso.

- Campra ha falseado en el informe la exposición de muestras del vial mostrando capturas a distintos nanómetros que las que comparaba con las muestras de literatura científica que ponía en el informe, habiendo muestras del grafeno a los mismos nanómetros en la literatura científica. Si no las puso es porque esas muestras a los mismos nanómetros no se parecían, así de simple. Buscó las muestras que más se parecían obviando que seriais tan sumamente tarados que os lo tragariais igual pese a que tuvisteis la verdad delante de los morros desde el primer día, y así fue... porque sois unos putos tarados.

- Campra, como cualquier científico, sabía perfectamente que su informe no valdría de nada si no aportaba la trazabilidad del vial que dijo examinar; probando así, fuera de toda duda, que ese vial no habría sufrido ningún tipo de adulteración. Sin esa trazabilidad de la muestra el informe se invalidaría, como es lógico, ante cualquier tribunal y el calentólogo mr. Campra lo sabía... Es decir... todo ese dinero que os estuvieron sableando (más de 30.000 euros constatados... y mucho mucho más que no se sabe de donaciones privadas a distintos "grupúsculos" de la quinta calumnia en Granada...) diciendo que sería para denuncias. fue estafado Sabían perfectamente desde el primer día que ese informe no valdría para nada ante un tribunal... pero os la colaron bien...

Y no sólo os la colaron bien, sino que gracias a vosotros, los tarados grafeneros de mierda, la verdadera disidencia quedó diluida entre los tarados grafeneros del 5g y los imancitos... y cuando se hablaba de los negacionistas en los massmierda no se hablaba de la proteína spike... ni una sola palabra de eso... pero sí de los imancitos, el 5g y los gorritos de plata. Todo gracias al calentólogo mr. Campra y la panda de masonazos de la *quinta columna*









Quinta columna - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org





*Os lo dijeron en la cara desde el primer día, tarado.*

Pero ya lo habían conseguido. Diluir la disidencia en una panda de magufos tarados de mierda sin criterio alguno como tú que se creen cualquier cosa porque tienen el coeficiente intelectual de un insecto.

Mientras tanto.... los verdaderos problemas que está causando la proteína spike sigue siendo silenciados... *a pesar de que las propias farmacéuticas los reconocen... *pero eso no sale en los massmierda... y hasta los propios tarados grafeneros de mierda como tú dicen que lo de la proteina spike es de la disidencia controlada...* Llamaros hijos de puta es poco, panda de subnormales, porque a aquellos que denunciaron el verdadero problema desde el principio, sacrificandos sus carreras, los tachasteis de disidencia controlada por orden de vuestro otro guró el ricardito payalero delgado con eso de...

"Y todoh loj que nieguen ehto ya saben uhtedeh para quien trabajan"

Y así lo hicisteis, panda de subnormales, porque no sois más que una panda de subnormales analfabetos y tarados sin medicar.

Sin embargo... te repito que los que paramos campañas de vacunaciones infantiles fuimos nosotros, y no vosotros, gracias a la iniciativa de "revelión en la granja" de Fernando Vizcaino al que tachasteis de disidencia controlada, que tiene cojones. La quinta calumnia ni presentó una triste demanda viable ni paralizó una campaña de vacunación ni hizo una mierda más que silenciar la verdad... porque ese era su cometido.*


----------



## ueee3 (17 May 2022)

BlueOrange dijo:


> _«Guardaos de los falsos profetas, que vienen a vosotros disfrazados de ovejas, mas por dentro son lobos rapaces.»_ - Mateo 7, 15.
> 
> Que vea quien quiera ver.
> 
> ...



¿Al final Revelión en la Granja consiguió paralizar la vacunación? Ahí puede que hayas exagerado un poquitín  .


----------



## BlueOrange (18 May 2022)

Se me ha llenado el hilo de *asesinos** satanizados* tratando de silenciar la evidencia del grafeno y el 5G. *La masonería* es el *gran cártel del crimen*, siempre *l**o ha sido*, y ahora están trabajando para un Nuevo Orden que "nace" de un genocidio cultural: el de "La Cristiandad" como ellos lo llaman. Esta basura esquizofrénica es lo que habita en ellos, satanizados de la masonería, y están todos inmersos tras ese sueño de una Nueva Era de iluminados, de auténticos colgados levantando *campos de exterminio* para cristianos y disidentes. En fin... Satanizadas marionetas que han perdido el juicio.







Realmente son asesinos y el satanismo sólo trae devastación, porque el diablo no puede crear, sino sólo destruír.

*El gran proyecto de Naciones Unidas: ilegalizar y amordazar a la Iglesia. *Y de paso, convertir al cristianismo en delito de odio.








Y de paso, convertir al cristianismo en delito de odio


Decíamos ayer que Naciones Unidas, el brazo tonto-útil del Nuevo Orden Mundial (NOM) prepara un tratado vinculante verdaderamente venenoso




www.hispanidad.com





*Como suena: la ONU prepara un tratado vinculante que convertirá las enseñanzas de la Iglesia en 'crímenes contra la humanidad'. *Por ejemplo, oponerse al aborto y a la ideología de genero sería un “crimen contra la humanidad”. El Nuevo Orden Mundial (NOM) trata de alcanzar la era del postcristianismo.








Por ejemplo, oponerse al aborto y a la ideología de genero sería un “crimen contra la humanidad”


La ONU está negociando un tratado vinculante que hará de las enseñanzas de la Iglesia crímenes contra la humanidad, según informa Austin Rose, presidente de...




www.hispanidad.com





*Michelle Bachelet: la ONU aprovechará el covid para una «nueva era» basada en "principios masónicos". "Ojalá esta pandemia tenga el mismo efecto que la Segunda Guerra Mundial" *








Michelle Bachelet: la ONU aprovechará el covid para una «nueva era» basada en «principios masónicos»


La Alta Comisionada de las Naciones Unidas para los Derechos Humanos lanza una propuesta de nueva sociedad reclamando los principios masónicos.




www.religionenlibertad.com





*El mundo se dividirá en superhumanos mejorados y una masa prescindible» *– *Yuval Noah Harar*i en 2016, historiador israelí y vocero del *World Economic Forum*: otro asesino satanizado.








«El mundo se dividirá en superhumanos mejorados y una masa prescindible» - Yuval Noah Harari en 2016, historiador israelí y vocero del World Economic Forum: otro asesino satanizado. - Un Católico Perplejo


El judío Yuval Noah Harari habla habiertamente y con gran cinismo sobre el extermiio previo al masónico Nuevo Orden Mundial.




uncatolicoperplejo.com





*El Nuevo Orden Mundial estará enraizado en la teología del anticristo y el comunismo, y darán como resultado un nuevo tipo de infierno en la tierra.*








El Nuevo Orden Mundial estará enraizado en la teología del anticristo y el comunismo, y darán como resultado un nuevo tipo de infierno en la tierra.


David Knight Show (Enlace a vídeo y enlace a vídeo completo de 08:36min). Artículo leído por The David Knight Show: CRISPR Technology: The Gateway to the New Breed of Unhuman Species. By Dr. Igor Shepherd (April 5, 2022). "Un artículo publicado en el Foro Económico Mundial el 16 de abril de...




www.burbuja.info





*¿A qué se debe toda esta locura?
Dejo una pista, porque toda esta basura masónica tiene una raíz espiritual.*

*MATEO 4*
*LA TENTACIÓN DE JESÚS EN EL DESIERTO*
Las tres promesas del diablo​
“1 Entonces fué llevado Jesús por el Espíritu al desierto (desierto: aridez y sequía, nuestro despertar espiritual) para ser tentado del diablo. 2 Y habiendo ayunado cuarenta días y cuarenta noches, al fin tuvo hambre.

3 Y acercándose el tentador, le dijo: Si eres hijo de Dios, di que *estas piedras *(demonios)* se conviertan en pan *(alimento espiritual). 4 Pero Él respondió diciendo: Escrito está: «No sólo de pan vive el hombre, sino de toda palabra que sale de la boca de Dios.»

5 Llevóle entonces el diablo a la ciudad santa y poniéndole sobre el *pináculo del templo* (1Cor.3,16-17), 6 le dijo: Si eres hijo de Dios, échate de aquí abajo (perder al alma en los 'estados alterados de conciencia' o gnosis), pues escrito está: «A sus ángeles encargará que te tomen en sus manos para que no tropiece tu pie contra una piedra.» 7 Díjole Jesús: También está escrito: *«No tentarás al Señor tu Dios.»*

8 De nuevo le llevó el diablo a un *monte muy alto *(los masónicos 'estados alterados de conciencia' o gnosis, lo que estudian y codician en la secta de la masonería), *y mostrándole todos los reinos del mundo y la gloria de ellos,* 9 le dijo: *Todo esto te daré,* si postrado de rodillas me adorares. 10 Díjole entonces Jesús: *Apártate, Satanás*, porque escrito está: «Al Señor tu Dios adorarás y a Él sólo servirás.» 11 Entonces el diablo le dejó, y llegaron ángeles y le servían.*”* - San Mateo 4, 1-11.





*¿Por qué levantar una **dictadura **mundial? ¿Qué sentido tiene?*
Ninguno. Sólo es el espíritu que habita en ellos.

*¿Qué espíritu es ese?*
El de Lucifer, que sólo vive para ocupar el lugar de Dios y devastar su obra: nosotros.​


----------



## BlueOrange (18 May 2022)

Están en directo ahora mismo.

*DIRECTOS DIARIOS* (sobre las 22:00/23:00h).
*Facebook*


*Twitch*


*Odysee *(sólo en diferido. Suben los directos al día siguiente): (LA QUINTA COLUMNA).


----------



## BlueOrange (20 May 2022)

Están preparando algo gordo en relación a una mortandad en masa.

El comunicado de ayer, 19 de mayo de 2022 (de 36 minutos de duración), trata varios temas importantes. Recomiendo mucho verlo y tomar apuntes ya que desgrana qué tipo de alimentación antioxidante llevar para aminorar los efectos de la radiación, y qué medidas físicas (apantallamiento de habitaciones, papel Albal, etc) para contrarestar las radiaciones electromagnéticas. Radiaciones que han estimado, más o menos, que han aumentado sobre un 25% ó 30% recientemente. Aparte de que están fumigando los cielos a una nueva escala y hasta a la luz del día. No se esconden ya.

Los perversos autores de esta pandemia de mentiras (es decir, la inmensa masonería, esto lo digo yo) prepara algo gordo.



--- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- ---

Y, aparte del vídeo del señor Delgado, añado que el Nuevo Orden Mundial lo instaurarán a través de enormes revoluciones callejeras. Es decir, harán la situación insostenible, colapsar los Estados en Europa y América a imagen de las masónicas revoluciones francesa o rusa.







Caída del sistema monetario, desabastecimiento de alimentos y bienes de consumo, mortandad en masa de los vacunados, apagón de internet durante seis meses bajo una asfixiante propaganda televisiva, cortes de energía, prohibición del Cristianismo desde la ONU (harán delito el ser cristiano), etc.







Dejo ejemplos de ejercicios de precalentamiento como el fraudulento *Black Lives Matter* de EEUU,...





... o lo que estamos *viendo en Francia* o Italia. Crear una *polarización *en *dos bandos* a modo de pinza, y el guión de la escena teatral (hoy la pandemia de mentiras) es protagonizada por *la misma masonería que dirige estos dos bandos* (divide y vencerás): el *bando covidiano* y el *bando "pro libertad revolucionario"* que azuza consignas contra una "élite" difusa, lejana, impersonal y difícil de ubicar, una camarilla de fantasmas son los responsables y nadie más. Y por el contrario... el pediatra asesino, el periodista mentiroso, la vecina que llama a la policía si te ve salir en el toque de queda, toda esa gente aplaudiendo teatralmente desde sus balcones, el frutero con doble mascarilla o los que fingidamente te agreden en el autobús si no la llevas, el conocido que te recomienda que te vacunes "por tu bien" y que él va por la decimosegunda dosis, los* corruptísimos Parlamentos, Diputaciones y Ayuntamientos*, y un largo etc, toda esta numerosa maraña de gente como que no cuentan dentro del concepto "élite" y están exentos de sospecha: la "lucha" es contra la "élite" que nadie sabe dónde está, y resulta que esa élite está a pie de calle y la tenemos delante camelándonos puño en alto sobre "libertad y justicia". En fin... Estos voceros de "la lucha por la libertad, la igualdad y la fraternidad justicia", esos "salvadores de nuestra opresión"... (patriarcal les falta decir), esos teatrales *Social Justice Warrior* se cuidan muchísimo, y vuelvo a insistir en ello, de no mencionar ni de refilón la palabra masonería y con esto, desviada nuestra atención, esconder la naturaleza masónica de estas revoluciones callejeras que tienen *previstas de hace mucho tiempo* y son parte de *la vieja agenda del Nuevo Orden*. Porque a través de ellas provocarán el colapso de los Estados de Derecho *como ya hizo la masonería en todas la revoluciones pasadas* desde 1789.





Ejemplo de Chile en 2019 (imágenes y vídeo).







Es decir, crearán tal situación, criminal e insostenible, para hacerla desembocar en la aparición de un "salvador" trayendo promesas: el anticristo (el que se opone a Dios) prometiendo_* "Paz y seguridad"*_. Les recuerdo que la masonería es una contrareligión llena de odio, es una contestación contra Dios y contra el Cristianismo, y lo que subyace tras el escenario que estamos viviendo es un asunto religioso.

'The Messiah should arrive anytime between September 2021-2022' Kabalist Rabbi Deduces

*Sobre la aparición del anticristo*​
“Cuando digan: *“paz y seguridad“*, entonces vendrá sobre ellos de repente la ruina, como los *dolores* del parto a la que está encinta (el día del Hijo del Hombre); y no escaparán. Mas vosotros, hermanos, no vivís en tinieblas, para que aquel *día* os sorprenda como ladrón, siendo todos vosotros hijos de la luz e hijos del día. No somos de la noche ni de las tinieblas. Por lo tanto, no durmamos como los demás; antes bien, velemos y seamos sobrios.” - 1 Tesalonicenses 5, 3-6.

*Carta de San Pablo a los Tesalonicenses *
Sobre la llegada del anticristo (el que se opone).
Un *masón es un anticristo* y _"el anticristo"_ es el líder de todos ellos.​
“3 Que nadie en modo alguno os engañe, porque antes ha de venir la *apostasía* (prohibición del Cristianismo) y ha de manifestarse el hombre de la iniquidad, el hijo de la perdición, 4 que se opone y se alza contra todo lo que se dice Dios o es adorado, hasta sentarse en el templo de Dios y proclamarse dios a sí mismo.” - 2 Tesalonicenses 2, 3-4.

“7 Porque el misterio de iniquidad está ya en acción, sólo falta que el que le retiene (Jesucristo) *sea apartado*. 8 Entonces se manifestará el inicuo, a quien el Señor Jesús matará con el aliento de su boca, destruyéndole con la manifestación de su venida. 9 La venida del inicuo irá acompañada del poder de Satanás, de todo género de milagros, señales y prodigios engañosos, 10 y de seducciones de iniquidad para los destinados a la perdición, por no haber recibido el amor de la verdad para ser salvos. 11 Por eso Dios les envía un poder engañoso para que crean en la mentira, 12 y sean condenados cuantos, no creyendo en la verdad, se complacen en la iniquidad.” - 2 Tesalonicenses 2, 7-12.

*¿Quién es ese anticristo?*​
El siniestro y masón Jorge Mario Bergoglio es el predecesor del anticristo. Él, Bergoglio, es el que empezará la Gran Tribulación de la Iglesia --- (la gran persecución y asesinato de fieles y sacerdotes verdaderos, que no fingen serlo, en el "Great Reset"; es decir, al abrigo del ruido de las revoluciones (colapso social de los Estados y calles ensangrentadas) previas y propiciatorias a la aparición del anticristo y su Gobierno Mundial) --- . Tras Bergoglio llega el anticristo,...








Los siete falsos Papas de Apocalipsis 17: 1º.Roncali, 2º.Montini, 3º.Luciani, 4º.Wojtyla, 5º.Ratzinger, 6º.BERGOGLIO y 7º, el anticristo. - Un Católico Perplejo


Los siete falsos Papas de los Últimos Tiempos según el libro de Apocalipsis, capítulo 17. El 7º es el anticristo.




uncatolicoperplejo.com




... que es el que empezará el *exterminio a nivel mundial de todo opositor* al satánico Nuevo Orden. Recuerden que desde hace unos años todo masón raso (hoy todo covidiano y todo falso disidente que nos cruzamos por la calle en nuestros barrios o en internet, son integrantes rasos de la masonería y que ésta no es sólo la "élite", cabeza de un enorme Iceberg, sino que bajo ella hay un inmenso ejército de "gente corriente" entre nosotros. Todo el marxismo cultural sale de las logias y son ellos). Decía que *todo hijo de la viuda, del primero al último, es conocedor de todo esto* y con mucha más exactitud en la forma y en los tiempos. Todos ellos son conscientes. Y *consienten, participan, trabajan y colaboran* en una medida o en silencio para la instauración de este engendro eszquizofrénico, satanista y asesino llamado Nueva Era o Nuevo Orden. Todos ellos *saben *qué será de *nosotros *mientras nos miran y nos hablan.



*Están y llegan a todas partes*​
Se nos romperá el corazón con personas cercanas a nosotros. Personas a las que amamos y en las que creemos, y que nos han ocultado su adscripción y pertenencia a la secta toda nuestra vida. Yo tengo varios casos familiares directos de los que sigo sin salir de mi asombro.

"16 Seréis entregados aun por padres y hermanos, y parientes y amigos; y harán morir a muchos de entre vosotros, 17 y seréis odiados de todos a causa de mi nombre. 18 Pero ni un cabello de vuestra cabeza se perderá. 19 En vuestra perseverancia salvaréis vuestras almas.” - Lucas 21, 16-19.


----------



## Arthas98 (20 May 2022)

Que ganas de que llegue el 2030 y os metan un tiro en la nuca


----------



## BlueOrange (20 May 2022)

Arthas98 dijo:


> Que ganas de que llegue el 2030 y os metan un tiro en la nuca



*Ese odio que sientes y punza a tu raza* no es causado por mi gente, porque *nada tenéis en nuestra contra. C**ero*. Y el día que no quede ninguno de nosotros seguiréis sintiendo esa sed, catarata de fuego que cae al vacío ¿Entiendes? nosotros no somos su origen, sino que nace de vuestra adhesión al ángel caído mediante vuestros _'estados alterados de conciencia'_ o gnosis, que son donde recibís su paternidad espiritual y pasa a acompañaros espiritualmente (mentalmente).





*Ese odio* *en ti viene de él y es él*, un depravado asesino. Ese odio que habita en ti es lo que ese cabrón siente y nada tiene que ver con mi pueblo. Únicamente son las ensoñaciones y desvaríos de un poderoso, enfermo y sucio asesino.

*Nota ilustrativa a modo de curiosidad*​
De los nueve Coros Angelicales, *Lucifer* formaba parte del segundo Coro. Es un *Querubín* y son Eminencias en Ciencia, entes muy poderosos todos ellos y por debajo del primer Coro de los *Supremos Serafines*, eminencias en amor de Dios.



> "24 Expulsó a Adán, y puso delante del jardín de Edén un *querubín*, que blandía flameante espada (su espíritu, su fuego de falsa justicia, su ira, su guerra contra nosotros), para guardar (cerrarnos) el camino del árbol de la vida (la Puerta del Cielo que es Cristo)." - Génesis 3, 24.
> 
> Hay dos árboles en el Edén (dos caminos distintos a tomar en nuestro corazón (Mateo 6, 24 y nota)): El *Árbol de la Vida* que es Cristo (_"Yo soy el camino, la Verdad y la Vida; nadie viene al Padre sino por Mí"_ -Juan 14, 6); y el otro árbol, el *árbol de la ciencia del bien y del mal*, que es el amor al diablo y a sus _"riquezas"_ o _"estados alterados de conciencia"_ o gnosis: hacerse uno con él.



*Diferencia entre Supremo Serafín y Querubín*​


> La palabra Serafín no encuentra su origen simplemente de la caridad, sino del exceso de caridad que implica la palabra ardor o incendio. Por eso Dionisio en c.7 De cael. hier.34 explica la palabra Serafín por las propiedades del fuego, en el que está el exceso del calor y en el que podemos distinguir tres cosas: 1) Primero, el movimiento, que es hacia arriba y continuo, con lo cual se indica que los Serafines se mueven hacia Dios sin desviación posible." (Continúa en SUMA de Teolgía de Sto. Tomás. *Tomo I, página 922*).





> "Asimismo, también la palabra Querubín está tomada de cierto exceso de ciencia, que por eso se traduce como plenitud de ciencia;" (Continúa en SUMA de Teolgía de Sto. Tomás. *Tomo I, página 922*).



Hay más Querubines aparte de Lucifer, muchos más. Las leyes físicas del Universo (planetas, sistemas solares, supernovas, agujeros negros, etc) son gestionadas por ellos. Nuestra Galaxia contienen cientos de miles de millones de estrellas y el Universo, que tiene límites, contiene millones de millones de Galaxias. Y todo esto es, a nivel físico, gestionado por los Ángeles; Dios quiere que todo participemos de su obra; y que están organizados en una escala de acción en *Nueve Coros*, según la naturaleza de cada uno, aparte de la potencia cognoscitiva que tengan, porque todos ellos y hasta el último; nuestro Ángel de la Guarda que todos tenemos y no estoy contando un cuento para niños; son superpotencias intelectuales.








El modo de conocer de los Ángeles, por Sto. Tomás de Aquino. - Un Católico Perplejo


"En presencia de una realidad intuye de golpe todo su contenido y no necesita indagación alguna para formar juicio, como nos ocurre a nosotros." (...) "el ángel conoce nuestros razonamientos discursivos y nuestros juicios, pero no por vía de discurso o de juicio, sino por vía de una intuición."




uncatolicoperplejo.com












"... seréis como ángeles del cielo." - Marcos 12, 25. - Un Católico Perplejo


La naturaleza del hombre es análoga a la de los Ángeles y la hacemos plena una vez llegados al Cielo.




uncatolicoperplejo.com












SUMA de Teología de Santo Tomás de Aquino (PDF) - Un Católico Perplejo


Santo Tomás de Aquino es y será por siempre, una de las mentes más privilegiadas por Dios de los últimos veinte siglos.




uncatolicoperplejo.com




*Los siete coros de demonios*​
Otra curiosidad es que hay *siete coros* *de demonios* en contraposición a los *Nueve Coros de Ángeles*. Esto es debido a que Lucifer no pudo vencer y asesinar a ningún *Supremo Serafín*, todos ellos del primer Coro de Ángeles, Eminencias en Amor de Dios. Tampoco pudo vencer a ningún *Trono*, que en menor medida que los Serafines también son Eminencias en Amor de Dios.

*La creatura más poderosa*





Termino mencionando que *la creatura más poderosa de la creación*, por encima de los Supremos Serafines, es una mujer de carne y hueso, Madre de Dios encarnado (Jesucristo). Es realmente poderosa al punto de que su mera presencia y nada más que su mera presencia, destruye en una sorda explosión la integridad cognoscitiva del Querubín que es Lucifer y que, sencillamente, éste no puede ni siquiera permanecer un instante en presencia de Ella.

María Santísima es la creatura más poderosa de la creación, Reina del Cielo y de la Tierra,* y es más Madre que Reina*. De hecho, está pagando con su penitencia de sufrimiento la deuda individual de cada uno de nosotros. Repara ella por su cuenta nuestras traiciones e iniquidades. Es decir, y entiendo que esto no se entienda, María Santísima nos está sosteniendo en el aire de caer en el abismo que tenemos todos bajo nuestros pies, pagando ella nuestra deuda como una madre se hace responsable y paga los cristales rotos de su hijo que jugaba a la pelota en un patio de vecinos. Tal cual. No somos coscientes de lo agradecidos que hemos de estarle a tan buena Madre del Cielo, madre de todos nosotros.








"Eres huerto cerrado, hermana mía, esposa; manantial cerrado, fuente sellada.” (Cantar de los Cantares 4,12). - Un Católico Perplejo


Huerto cerrado y fuente sellada: imágenes de la Iglesia cerrada y sellada para el mundo y reservada al amor de su divino Esposo. En ella debe conservarse el tesoro recibido de Dios: la sana doctrina, la Sagrada Escritura y los sacramentos (I Timoteo 6, 20).




uncatolicoperplejo.com












El Ave María, por Santa Matilde. - Un Católico Perplejo


"Deseaba Santa Matilde saber cuál era el mejor medio para testimoniar su tierna devoción a la Madre de Dios. Un día, arrebatada en éxtasis, vio a la Santísima Virgen que llevaba sobre el pecho la salutación angélica en letras de oro, y le dijo:"




uncatolicoperplejo.com












Los Siete Dolores de Nuestra Señora la Virgen María. - Un Católico Perplejo


"Y así tú, hija, no me olvides, aunque soy olvidada y menospreciada por muchos, mira Mi dolor e imítame en lo que pudieres. Considera Mis angustias y lágrimas, y duélete de que sean pocos los amigos de Dios” - María Santísima.




uncatolicoperplejo.com




Volviendo al mensaje de Arthas98 y su _'Agenda2030 del tiro en la nuca'_ y al que estoy contestando, copio y pego un extracto en relación al odio escondido que habita en ellos.

*"IV. EL MAL RADICAL DE LA MASONERIA*
[Dogmática depravada]​
(*17*) La naturaleza y los métodos de la *masonería *quedan suficientemente aclarados con la sumaria exposición que acabamos de hacer. Sus dogmas fundamentales discrepan tanto y tan claramente de la razón, que no hay mayor depravación ideológica. *Querer destruir la religión y la Iglesia*, fundada y conservada perpetuamente por el mismo Dios, y resucitar, después de dieciocho siglos, la moral y la doctrina del paganismo, es necedad insigne e impiedad temeraria. Ni es menos horrible o intolerable el rechazo de los beneficios que con tanta bondad alcanzó Jesucristo, no sólo para cada hombre en particular, sino también para cuantos viven unidos en la familia o en la sociedad civil; beneficios, por otra parte, señaladísimos según el juicio y testimonio de los mismos enemigos. En este insensato y abominable propósito parece revivir el implacable *odio y sed de venganza* en que Satanás arde contra Jesucristo. De manera semejante, el segundo propósito de los masones, *destruir los principios* fundamentales del derecho y de la moral y prestar ayuda a los que, imitando a los animales, querrían que fuese lícito todo lo agradable, equivale a empujar al género humano ignominiosa y vergonzosamente a la muerte."

- *Papa León XIII*. Carta Encíclica 'Humanum genus', promulgada el 20 de abril de *1884*.








«HUMANUM GENUS». Carta Encíclica del Papa León XIII promulgada el 20 de abril de 1884 contra la masonería y otras sectas. - Un Católico Perplejo


La Iglesia ha condenado la masonería, desde Clemente XII (1738) hasta Pío XII (1958), al menos 600 veces. León XIII fue el Papa que junto a Pío IX más la fulminó.




uncatolicoperplejo.com




En fin...
JUAN 16
*Causa de la persecución*​
"1 Os he dicho esto para que no os escandalicéis. 2 Os excluirán de las sinagogas; *y aun vendrá tiempo en que cualquiera que os quite la vida, creerá hacer un obsequio a Dios*. 3 Y os harán esto, porque no han conocido al Padre, ni a Mí." - Juan 16, 1-3.


----------



## CocoVin (20 May 2022)

BlueOrange dijo:


> Se me ha llenado el hilo de *asesinos** satanizados* tratando de silenciar la evidencia del grafeno y el 5G. *La masonería* es el *gran cártel del crimen*, siempre *l**o ha sido*, y ahora están trabajando para un Nuevo Orden que "nace" de un genocidio cultural: el de "La Cristiandad" como ellos lo llaman. Esta basura esquizofrénica es lo que habita en ellos, satanizados de la masonería, y están todos inmersos tras ese sueño de una Nueva Era de iluminados, de auténticos colgados levantando *campos de exterminio* para cristianos y disidentes. En fin... Satanizadas marionetas que han perdido el juicio.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1062013
> 
> ...



De que fecha es esa portada del pais?


----------



## BlueOrange (20 May 2022)

CocoVin dijo:


> De que fecha es esa portada del pais?



16 de enero de 2022.








Portada de EL PAÍS del 16-01-2022


Repasa, descarga y comparte la portada de EL PAÍS del día 16-01-2022. Además las noticias de última hora sobre la actualidad en España y el mundo: política, economía, deportes, cultura, sociedad, tecnología, gente, opinión, viajes, moda, televisión, los blogs y las firmas de EL PAÍS. Además...




elpais.com












Portada de EL PAÍS del 16-01-2022


Repasa, descarga y comparte la portada de EL PAÍS del día 16-01-2022. Además las noticias de última hora sobre la actualidad en España y el mundo: política, economía, deportes, cultura, sociedad, tecnología, gente, opinión, viajes, moda, televisión, los blogs y las firmas de EL PAÍS. Además...




web.archive.org


----------



## BlueOrange (22 May 2022)




----------



## Escombridos (22 May 2022)

MORTANDAD DE LOS NO VACUNADOS EN 2023.

los poses del café no mienten.


----------



## Escombridos (22 May 2022)




----------



## Kalikatres (24 May 2022)

BlueOrange dijo:


> Resumen: cuando comiencen a irradiar con la peligrosa banda de los 26GHz (estaciones de telefonía 5G con su red de pequeños repetidores 'small cells') la mortandad para los vacunados será en masa.
> 
> *GRAFENO INYECTADO Y ANTENAS DE TELEFONÍA, COMBINACIÓN LETAL**.*
> 
> ...


----------



## BlueOrange (25 May 2022)

"Aquì en Italia en 2020, recien empezada la pandemia un Consejero del gobierno italiano, *Gunter Pauli* afirmò que existia una relaciòn entre 5G y Covid. Obviamente lo crucificaron y desapareciò del radar."








Gunter Pauli, il consigliere di Conte e il 5G che causa il Coronavirus


Il consigliere economico di Palazzo Chigi che affianca il presidente Conte nella gestione dell'emergenza su Covid-19 ha scritto che gli scienziati dovrebbero indagare sulla correlazione tra la presenza di antenne per il 5G e la diffusione dell'epidemia. Cosa abbiamo fatto di male per meritarci...




www.nextquotidiano.it





El Dr. Stefano Montanari denunciando el grafeno.


----------



## BlueOrange (25 May 2022)

Empiezan a analizar viales en otros países.

*Dr. Martín Monteverde: veneno (grafeno) en inyectables, comida, agua, chemtrails,...* (*enlace*).



Entrevista completa (01:07:57): *enlace*.


----------



## BlueOrange (27 May 2022)

Subo esto.








Dale a un asesino iniciativa y terminarás viéndolo dentro de la masonería: Sucia y bastarda antesala del Infierno.


Dale a un criminal iniciativa y terminarás viéndolo en un zulo vestido de payaso y aplaudiendo durante minutos,... a que recorra el pasillo entero el Muy Respetable Gran Payaso de Oriente, mientras suena de fondo el 'motivador' tema de Rocky Balboa. Rara es la ceremonia de esta gente que no sea...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Johnny Bravo (29 May 2022)

Menudas estupideces. El espectro visible está a partir de los centenares de Teraherzios. Es decir varios órdenes de magnitud por encima de esa banda de frecuencias 26GHz. Vamos que tu flexo con la bombilla de 60 W con la que has estado leyendo toda tu vida es más peligroso que un puto móvil que emite como máximo a 1 W.

Magufos magufeando.


----------



## Sardónica (29 May 2022)

Vaches mortes: le tribunal de Clermont-Ferrand ordonne la suspension d'une antenne 4G


Un éleveur de Haute-Loire a demandé la suspension d'une antenne-relais 4G après avoir perdu une quarantaine de vaches dans son élevage, et constaté une baisse de 15 à 20% de la production de lait.




www.bfmtv.com






POR CIERTO, LA SUBIDA DE BANDA ES A PARTIR DEL 6 DE JUNIO.


----------



## BlueOrange (29 May 2022)

Johnny Bravo dijo:


> Menudas estupideces. El espectro visible está a partir de los centenares de Teraherzios. Es decir varios órdenes de magnitud por encima de esa banda de frecuencias 26GHz. Vamos que tu flexo con la bombilla de 60 W con la que has estado leyendo toda tu vida es más peligroso que un puto móvil que emite como máximo a 1 W.
> 
> Magufos magufeando.



*Danzáis *al son de la mentira dentro de un edificio en llamas, que sois vosotros, ridículos *payasos*, asesinos de media sonrisa.

Ríete de mi muerte, que durará un momento y con ella compraré el saltar por encima del abismo. Que yo no me reiré de la tuya, que será eterna si antes no lo remedias. Ahí tienes la diferencia entre permanecer por siempre, y el infierno. Y ahí tienes tu elección, que es tuya y de nadie más. Esa es tu _"sabiduría"_: saltar al vacío.

_Imagen de la Capilla Sixtina: El Juicio Final de Miguel Ángel (1538), detalle de uno de los condenados._






Ni siquiera ves que vuestra Mátrix, vuestro velo, la red tejida sobre vosotros y nacida de vuestros _'estados alterados de gnosis'_, es mucho mayor y más profunda que la de aquellos que llamáis, y con desprecio, borregos, por no ver vuestras chanzas.

Realmente sois lamentables y vuestra situación es, realmente, límite. Y mientras, tú, en tu actuación, ahí estás degustando ese sentimiento intruso de _'superioridad y exclusividad' _al observar, tras tu sofisma, *nuestra traición*. Sentimiento que no es más que un demonio defecando dentro de ti, y que tú, coges y haces tuyo.



Si ahí pones tu deleite y esa es tu elección, al final eso será lo que te quede. Es decir, eso será tu naturaleza.

Insensantos del diablo. Errores de la inteligencia y desprecio de la razón.


----------



## Johnny Bravo (29 May 2022)

BlueOrange dijo:


> *Danzáis *al son de la mentira dentro de un edificio en llamas, que sois vosotros, ridículos *payasos*, asesinos de media sonrisa.
> 
> Ríete de mi muerte, que durará un momento y con ella compraré el saltar por encima del abismo. Que yo no me reiré de la tuya, que será eterna si antes no lo remedias. Ahí tienes la diferencia entre permanecer por siempre, y el infierno. Y ahí tienes tu elección, que es tuya y de nadie más. Esa es tu _"sabiduría"_: saltar al vacío.
> 
> ...



Bla, bla, bla.

Aprende qué es el efecto fotoeléctrico, que fotones son más energéticos (a mayor frecuencia de onda mayor energía) y luego cuenta tus milongas.
No me puedo creer que desvaríes con una emisión de 26 GHz con potencias de 1 W y no te escandalices con emisiones de decenas de W y de 400 THz que sería algo unas 100.000 veces más potente.


----------



## parserito (29 May 2022)

cuando dices que empiezan a caer como moscas?

lo digo para que recogas tu owned cuando no pase nada.


----------



## BlueOrange (30 May 2022)

Traigo aquí esta contestación para que se vea el profundo problema que es la masonería. Y hoy, todo covidiano y falso disidente (todo mentiroso y todo trol) es uno de ellos. El Nuevo Orden Mundial es la última de sus revoluciones, Psy-Op o guerra psicológica que son términos análogos ("discretas" en invisibles guerras civiles de esta gente contra la sociedad y cuyo arma principal es la mentira coregrafiada desde sus logias). Estamos viviendo la última de sus revoluciones, la más grande de todas y coordinada a nivel internacional ya que esta secta se encuentra en todas partes.


ATARAXIO dijo:


> Los chinos han engañado al mundo y lo siguen haciendo siguiendo la doctrina de Sun Tzu : El arte de la guerra consiste en vencer a tu enemigo sin luchar.
> 
> Hay que reconocer que han tenido mucho mérito después de haber sido saqueados por los occidentales que provocaron las múltiples guerras entre ellos incluida la guerra del OPIO. El comunismo es un caballo de Troya de los enemigos para saquear países . Recuerden que Lenin fue un sicario de los alemanes y por lo tanto Mao fue su equivalente .
> 
> ...



El comunismo es un constructo 100% judío y masónico. Es la narrativa de los hijos de la gnosis para dominar y someter al mundo.

_“Según los datos proporcionados por la prensa soviética, de *556 *importantes funcionarios del estado *bolchevique*, incluido el antes mencionado, en 1918-1919 había: 17 rusos, dos ucranianos, once armenios, 35 letones [letones], 15 alemanes , un húngaro, diez georgianos, tres polacos, tres finlandeses, un checo, un karaim y *457 *judíos”. – __Mark Weber_.







"Se habla poco de ello, pero la Revolución que impuso más de 70 años de terror en Rusia, y medio mundo, hubiera sido imposible sin las logias. Los principales artífices, el moderado *Kerenski *y el radical *Lenin*, eran masones (nota: y judíos). Marxismo y masonería tenían objetivos comunes. Uno de ellos era acabar con el cristianismo." - Juan Robles.








Rusia 1917: La Revolución judía de la escuadra y el compás. - Un Católico Perplejo


El marxismo cultural nace de las logias masónicas con la finalidad de reventar "discretamente" al país que parasitan: hacerse con sus instituciones. Judaísmo, masonería y marxismo son madre, hija y nieta. Son lo mismo.




uncatolicoperplejo.com












Los más de 100 millones de muertos que causó el comunismo, divididos por países







www.outono.net





MARXISMO CULTURAL, QUÉ ES.

Esto es la salida del albergue de una logia en *EEUU*. Usan la calle a modo de hall de entrada al zulo.








Todo el marxismo cultural sale de *la masonería* y de *sus logias*: el liberalismo que es la base de la masónica rev. francesa; la doctrina del judío y nieto de rabinos Karl Marx, el socialismo; el *feminismo* cuya meta es *destrozar la base cultural cristiana* que es la familia tradicional; *la muy tóxica y pederasta ideología LGTBIPedo*, los criminales ecolog(marx)istas, el derechohumanismo de la corruptísima y masónica ONU, los clubes Trilateral, Bilderberg, World Economic Forum, etc, etc, etc. Todas las ideologías del marxismo cultural tratan de *deconstruír *la cultura cristiana e imponer los valores culturales de esta sucia y corrupta secta.








Detalle del Royal Albert Hall, Londres, y algunas imágenes sobre masonería.


Unas imágenes tratando de reflejar el problema del mundo, porque siguen siendo invisibles para la gente honrada.




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com




En el siguiente vídeo, Yuri Bezmenov que era masón, nos explica el marxismo cultural sin mencionar la palabra 'masonería'.



EL PROBLEMA VIENE DE LEJOS

Viene *de lejos* todo esto. El Comunismo nació a mediados del *siglo XIX* y la rev. francesa es de finales del *siglo XVIII. *Han logrado permanecer ocultos porque han controlado los medios de comunicación (ya los primeros diarios londinenses eran todos judíos), además de la escena _"cultural" _y la educación al controlar Gobiernos y Parlamentos desde el siglo XIX en toda Europa prácticamente. Nos hemos criado en un gigantesco silencio impreso hasta en los libros de texto del sistema educativo. Los mismos libros de Historia que ellos, revisionistas, escriben y editan.

CUÁNTOS SON

Debido al *acoso *que padezco por ellos calculo que son, aproximadamente, sobre un *25%* de la población civil. No son la mayoría ni mucho menos pero sí una muy nutrida minoría. En España rondarían sobre los 12 millones de ciudadanos. El problema de esta bestia enorme está en la organización y tremenda tenacidad que tienen, ya que funcionan con la obediencia interna y entrega propias de un ejército. *Y viven en eterna guerra*. La naturaleza de esta entrega y lucha de generaciones es *espiritual*, están satanizados, y la *psicopatía *es uno de los rasgos específicos de los masónicos _"estados alterados de gnosis"_. No tienen problemas en asesinar, y en hacerlo a lo grande.

NUEVO ORDEN MUNDIAL

Todas las ideologías del marxismo cultural están ideadas para, en primer lugar, la deconstrucción de la cultura cristiana, y seguidamente, para instaurar un sistema social de *esclavos*, a imagen de la URSS o las masónicas Cuba, Corea del Norte o China con su sistema de *crédito social**.* El masónico y *transhumanista *Nuevo Orden Mundial va a ser esto, y la *Agenda2030* es la vía para tirar abajo los Estados de Derecho y trasnferir la soberanía nacional de todos los países a un gobierno supranacional.










Los cimientos del Nuevo Orden Mundial estarán enraizados en la teología del anticristo y el comunismo, y darán como resultado un nuevo tipo de infierno en la tierra, por Dr. Igor Shepherd. - Un Católico Perplejo


Un artículo publicado en el Foro Económico Mundial el 16 de abril de 2021 nos adentra más en la mente del culto a Schwab y habla sobre cómo la biología sintética puede cambiar el mundo.




uncatolicoperplejo.com












«El mundo se dividirá en superhumanos mejorados y una masa prescindible» - Yuval Noah Harari en 2016, historiador israelí y vocero del World Economic Forum: otro asesino satanizado. - Un Católico Perplejo


El judío Yuval Noah Harari habla habiertamente y con gran cinismo sobre el extermiio previo al masónico Nuevo Orden Mundial.




uncatolicoperplejo.com




Y al final de toda esta mugre, recuerda que esta gente de la secta es satanista (son yonkis de _'los estados alterados de conciencia'_ o gnosis); al final esperan a *éste*.








'The Messiah should arrive anytime between September 2021-2022' Kabalist Rabbi Deduces


The Hebrew year 5782, when, according to this calculation, Moshiach should arrive, begins on September 6-7, 2021 - less than a year from now.




www.israel365news.com




La masonería realmente es un zulo criminal, son el cártel del crimen internacional, lleno de basura hasta reventar.








José María Aznar y su yerno Alejandro Agag, aparecen en lista de Jeffrey Epstein.


La epidemia del cáncer de la masonería es generalizada. Una epidemia de pederastia y asesinato ritual intantil, judaico y masón, que lo llena todo como una marea negra de alquitrán. Satanismo judai…




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com












Rituales de poder de la masonería: Black Eye Pedo & Panda Eyes (tráfico de niños, violación, tortura y asesinato infantil) - Un Católico Perplejo


Los «ojos de panda» ocurren cuando un niño es sodomizado y el trauma hace estallar los capilares alrededor de las cuencas de sus ojos (que se abultan cuando son sodomizados) lo que crea los hematomas anillados.




uncatolicoperplejo.com












«Ya sabemos quién violó, torturó y asesinó a las niñas de Alcàsser y a decenas de menores más.» Caso Bar España.


«Ya sabemos quién violó, torturó y asesinó a las niñas de Alcàsser y a decenas de menores más. El CASO BAR ESPAÑA llevaba censurado durante décadas.»




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com


----------



## BlueOrange (30 May 2022)

Dejo un ejemplo del nivel de degradación que ha logrado esta secta mediante sus *terminales mediáticos y "culturales*".





Si en España vacunan a los niños y niñas de 11 años contra el papiloma venéreo y las verrugas anogenitales es porque tienen sexo a esa edad , no ?


https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/brvtal-chanel-dice-que-perdio-la-virginidad-a-los-11-anos-con-kevin-el-malote.1788857/ https://www.informacion.es/alicante/2022/05/25/conseller-sanidad-amplia-ninos-12-66522177.html...




www.burbuja.info








__





Sociedad: - Niños trans, a la cabeza de la manifestación del Orgullo Crítico


La infancia trans existe, resiste y toma la cabecera del Orgullo Crítico en Madrid El lema elegido por la organización “Ni sexo asignado ni género demostrado, furia trans contra toda autoridad” permeó los diferentes bloques y sus consignas, algunas muy críticas con el papel de la...




www.burbuja.info




*Clip *de niños bailando por dinero en escenario de evento homosexual de 'drag queens'. (mayo 2022).



En relación al clip de los niños bailando por dinero, añado la *excelente explicación* de Black Pilled sobre la nueva película de propaganda de Disney/Pixar para sexualizar a los niños: *Turning Red*. En esta película se enseña a los niños "los beneficios" de aceptar dinero a cambio de "trabajitos". Es decir. que veladamente se insta a los niños a que se prostituyan.



Y estos son los que legislan y Gobiernan en España, y sus *Centros de Menores Tutelados por el Estado*... de prostitución infantil.








“Hay prostitución de menores tuteladas en toda España”


Los expertos creen que el caso de los centros de acogida de Mallorca se da en otras comunidades y el sistema está superado por el aumento de niños, de extranjeros y un modelo anticuado




elpais.com












La consejera balear rechaza dimitir porque la explotación sexual de menores ocurre "en toda España"


Ese es el argumento que ha esgrimido la consejera de Asuntos Sociales balear: "¿Pedirán la dimisión de todas las consejeras?", ha espetado al PP.




www.libertaddigital.com





Inundarnos con toda esa marea negra de auténtica basura (el masónico marxismo cultural) que son los valores de ellos mismos y que al final, han logrado imponer su demencial sistema de vida. Y la *"democracia"* ha sido el gran *caballo de Troya* de esta *gente de mierda*, auténtica ciénaga de mentirosos compulsivos, de *corruptísimos* parásitos y asesinos, *pederastas *hasta la médula y como guinda del pastel, satanistas que se creen una raza superior porque, atención a este delirio, esta gente se cree una _*"raza adámica"*_ como ellos se autodefinen. En fin... Ironía de las ironías. Precisamente ellos.

Inisto una vez más. Esta secta de la masonería, en su esquizofrénica y psicótica (satanizada) guerra contracultural contra la cultura que parasita, obsesivamente busca degradar, dividir y desmenuzar el sistema de valores del país que combaten, y odian muy especialmente al Cristianismo.














Filosofía y Simbolismo de la Masonería, por Monseñor León Meurin (PDF). - Un Católico Perplejo


Monseñor Meurin publicó en 1893 en París, La franc-maçonnerie: synagogue de Satan en un único tomo. En español se editó en dos tomos bajo los títulos “Filosofía de la Masonería” y “Simbolismo de la Masonería”, este segundo es continuación del primero.




uncatolicoperplejo.com


----------



## BlueOrange (30 May 2022)

*TINITUS *O ACÚFENOS EN LOS OÍDOS (zumbidos).






AntiT0d0 ha borrado el mensaje hace unos minutos. Lo dejo en captura porque es de ayuda, el tinitus es una epidemia.


AntiT0d0 dijo:


> Ese zumbido entrecortado que tengo en el oido izquierdo desde hace unas semanas, a veces me parece que no es de mi oido ni de mi cabeza, que viene de fuera.....



En La Quinta Columna sostienen que el tinitus es debido a la radiación electromagnética (las grandes *antenas* de telefonía de los tejados), y deduzco yo por mi cuenta que tal vez y en menor medida, los *routers *wifi que tenemos en casa y nuestros teléfonos *móviles*, que estos últimos funcionan como _'small cells' o_ pequeños repetidores, puedan sumar algo.

Ricardo Delgado, el conductor de la Quinta Columna, comenta que saliendo de la ciudad al campo y fuera del alcande de estas antenas el tinitus remite. Yo no lo he probado pero posiblemente sea esto. Pruébalo tú. Tómate unos días libres, un puente o algo y haz la prueba.

En el siguiente vídeo de 36 minutos, de este 19 de mayo de 2022, desgrana qué medidas podemos tomar para protegernos de la radiación en nuestra vida diaria. (Posteado en el mensaje #102).


----------



## BlueOrange (31 May 2022)

En directo ahora mismo.

*DIRECTOS DIARIOS* (sobre las 22:00/23:00h).

*Facebook*


*Twitch*


*Odysee* (*LA QUINTA COLUMNA*) sólo en diferido. Suben los directos al día siguiente.


----------



## AntiT0d0 (31 May 2022)

BlueOrange dijo:


> *TINITUS *O ACÚFENOS EN LOS OÍDOS (zumbidos).
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1074533
> 
> ...



Si solo me pasa por momentos ahora mismo lo escucho. Es un zumbido electrico "IRREGULAR", que no tiene nada que ver con las pulsaciones del corazon, brrbrrbrb brbrrbbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbrbr brbrbrbr rbbrbr rbbr rbbr brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrbbrrbrbrbrb. Y por que solo me pasa en el oido izquierdo?


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (31 May 2022)

BlueOrange dijo:


> Resumen: cuando comiencen a irradiar con la peligrosa banda de los 26GHz (estaciones de telefonía 5G con su red de pequeños repetidores 'small cells') la mortandad para los vacunados será en masa.
> 
> *GRAFENO INYECTADO Y ANTENAS DE TELEFONÍA, COMBINACIÓN LETAL**.*
> 
> ...



¿Cómo se pueden escribir y decir tantas chorradas en un solo mensaje?

¿Dónde está aquel hilo que decía que los vacunados iban a morir todos tres meses después?


----------



## BlueOrange (1 Jun 2022)

Directo desde Twich y como invitado en el canal *fritziribar*.


----------



## daesrd (1 Jun 2022)

BlueOrange dijo:


> Resumen: cuando comiencen a irradiar con la peligrosa banda de los 26GHz (estaciones de telefonía 5G con su red de pequeños repetidores 'small cells') la mortandad para los vacunados será en masa.
> 
> *GRAFENO INYECTADO Y ANTENAS DE TELEFONÍA, COMBINACIÓN LETAL**.*
> 
> ...



Gracias por la información. La mayoría de los kakunados no lo creerá, y es comprensible...


----------



## daesrd (1 Jun 2022)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! dijo:


> ¿Cómo se pueden escribir y decir tantas chorradas en un solo mensaje?
> 
> ¿Dónde está aquel hilo que decía que los vacunados iban a morir todos tres meses después?



Veo que eres uno/a de los "vacunados". Espero que no te afecte..


----------



## daesrd (2 Jun 2022)

Saco de papas dijo:


> Las anestesias dentales están hechas de epinefrina, para que quieres meter grafeno ahí?



Supuestamente porque la inoculación directa al organismo es la forma optima de introducir el óxido de grafeno sin que el organismo pueda degradarlo, como ocurre si se traga, por ejemplo, que el estomago lo destruye. Por eso lo añaden a toda sustancia que regularmente se inyecta: Sueros, anestesias, vacunas, etc, etc. Por supuesto sin el conocimiento del paciente..


----------



## daesrd (2 Jun 2022)

ray merryman dijo:


> Entonces lo del ARN y spike no influye



Yo creo que eso lo sacaron para confundir...
Yo estoy con los que consideran el grafeno y el 5G como la estrategia usada por los controladores para cometer lo que sea que tengan planificado... No es ninguna broma..


----------



## AAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH!!!! (2 Jun 2022)

daesrd dijo:


> Veo que eres uno/a de los "vacunados". Espero que no te afecte..



No me he vacunado. Por tener una opinión diferente a ti no estoy vacunado ni soy rojo ni fascista ni negro ni del KKK, simplemente tengo una opinión diferente a la tuya.


----------



## daesrd (2 Jun 2022)

BlueOrange dijo:


> Dietas y sobresueldos de las farmacéuticas a los "expertos" sanitarios de las televisiones. En este caso del ramo de la pediatría, pero estamos viendo lo mismo con cardiología, virología, epidemiología, etc.



ESO, QUE RECTIFIQUEN SI NO ES VERDAD..., SINO EL QUE CALLA OTORGA..


----------



## daesrd (2 Jun 2022)

BlueOrange dijo:


> El señor del siguiente vídeo es el tipo del que hablaba la Doctora en Física de la Universidad de Oxford, Katherine Horton (mensaje #4), sobre el 5G como arma militar.
> 
> *Nota*: Les recuerdo que esta señora, Katherine Horton, lleva bajo masónico mobbing, coacción, acoso y derrivo desde 2014, el conocido como *Gang Stalking* que yo también padezco desde julio de 2017. Y que es una epidemia, un montón de gente está así, y que Google censura con mucho celo y lo sustitute con "loca/desequilibrada/conspiranoica" desinformación. EL Gang Stalking es el término acuñado para el acoso *masónico/institucional*, y *vecinal *y a todos los niveles, donde esta secta se encuentre, *plaga *que llega *a todas partes*, hasta a nuestros entornos vecinales y familiares. Todo el marxismo cultural sale de las logias, y eso que dicen "la élite" es la cabeza del Iceberg, porque debajo de ella tienen a un enorme ejército, a todo un *pueblo luciferino*. Pero esto es otro tema...
> 
> ...



*MUY BUEN TRABAJO COMPAÑERO. FELECITACIONES POR EL HILO..!! *


----------



## daesrd (2 Jun 2022)

Kalikatres dijo:


> Menuda sarta de imbecilidades.



Eso es, tu sigue "vacunándote" cuando te lo pidan. Ningún problema...


----------



## daesrd (2 Jun 2022)

BlueOrange dijo:


> Ved bien ambos, porque esto estáis haciendo vosotros y vuestra gente. Ya estáis matando en masa...
> 
> *... y a esta niña ni siquiera la dejáis morir en el Hospital.*
> 
> ...



Déjalos, la gente es libre de creer o no. Tu has hecho lo correcto, que es dar la información..
De todas formas hace falta una buena purga..


----------



## daesrd (2 Jun 2022)

BlueOrange dijo:


> Ya tenemos al primero de los sobrinos de Ana Rosa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los que creen en esos ejpertos del video que animan a vacunarse, y denigran y censuran nuestros avisos, allá ellos.., A mi me parece muy bien que sigan en sus 13, de verdad


----------



## daesrd (2 Jun 2022)

arrpak dijo:


> vaya puto monguer, a ver si es verdad que empieza el holocausto, se me está haciendo larga la película



Pues hasta el 2030 todavía queda, no seas tan impaciente, habrá para todos..., empezando por los kakunados..


----------



## daesrd (2 Jun 2022)

BlueOrange dijo:


> *¿Igual no pasa nada?* ¿Esa es la profundidad de tu razonamiento? ¿Por eso combates mintiendo? ¡¡Si ni siquiera puedes argumentar por qué luchas!! ¿Luchas por un sentimiento? ¡¡Jodida locura sin causa!! ¿Ese sentimiento que os sopla el diablo y que no rechazáis como sí hacemos todos los demás? ¿Te parece _"nada"_ lo que estáis _"haciendo pasar"_ a los vacunados? ¿Te parece_ "nada"_ ese plan de campos de exterminio tras el Gran Reset que lleváis décadas planeando y discutiendo en vuestras logias?
> 
> *¿No me importa?* ¿Me da igual? ¿Soy valiente y me atrevo?... Amigo. Eso son las argumentaciones que da un niño frente al mundo en el recreo de su jardín de infancia.
> 
> ...



La mayoría de los que se rien son jóvenes inmaduros, la verdad es que no se como hubiera reaccionado yo si ésto hubiera ocurrido hace 30 años, cuando yo mismo era un seguidor de los mass mierda, seguramente me comportaría igual que esos ahora.


----------



## Kalikatres (6 Jun 2022)

BlueOrange dijo:


> Resumen: cuando comiencen a irradiar con la peligrosa banda de los 26GHz (estaciones de telefonía 5G con su red de pequeños repetidores 'small cells') la mortandad para los vacunados será en masa.
> 
> *GRAFENO INYECTADO Y ANTENAS DE TELEFONÍA, COMBINACIÓN LETAL**.*
> 
> ...



Hijodeputa vuelve a tu selva amazónica de la que nunca debiste salir.


----------



## BlueOrange (8 Jun 2022)

*Estudio de biología molecular sobre Pfizer y Moderna (7 junio 2022).*

Dr. Martín Monteverde comparte estudio del biólogo Juan Garberis.

"No existe ningún ARNm en las "vacunas". Solo grafeno y componenetes nano y microtegnológicos". (Télegarm de La Quinta Columna).


----------



## BlueOrange (9 Jun 2022)

*Urgence tennis, massacre d'athlètes vaccinés*


----------



## BlueOrange (9 Jun 2022)

Directo ahora mismo. Viernes 9 de junio de 2022..

ricardoquintacolumnero - *Twitch*
DIRECTO NOCTURNO DE LA QUINTA COLUMNA


TAMBIÉN EMITIMOS VÍA *FACEBOOK*


TAMBIÉN EN *TWITTER*.


Y en diferido lo suben a *odysee.com* cuando termine el directo.








LA QUINTA COLUMNA


La Quinta Columna es un espacio para el libre pensamiento ... Un espacio para la investigación, análisis, ciencia, opinión, entrevistas de toda la actualidad .. En esta comunidad tienen cabida todas a...




odysee.com


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (9 Jun 2022)

up


----------



## BlueOrange (10 Jun 2022)

*Endoscopia revela lo que parece óxido de grafeno dentro del cuerpo (2022)*



*Plan de vacunación mundial desglosado en marzo/abril de 2019 en revista francesa Nexus.*










"Plataforma 2020. Guía de supervivencia para el futuro." George, febrero de 1997. Revista de John F. Kenedy Jr. - Un Católico Perplejo


A continuación copio y pego la entrada de divulgaciontotal.com íntegra y en su totalidad. Lo más destacable del ejemplar de febrero de 1997 de la revista George, es lo referente al artículo titulado «Plataforma 2020. Guía de Supervivencia Para el Futuro».




uncatolicoperplejo.com












Subido a Youtube desde 2014 y titulado: “Pandemia Global: ¿El Plan Secreto de la Élite?” - Un Católico Perplejo


Es materialmente imposible predecir una catástrofe sanitaria con años de antelación. Es como adivinar el día y la hora de una erupción volcánica. Sencillamente, no se puede ano ser que seas tú quien vaya a provocarlo.




uncatolicoperplejo.com












Subido a Youtube en 2012: “Pandemic Influenza. Protocolos 2007”. - Un Católico Perplejo


Este vídeo se subió en abril de 2012 y los descargué el 22 de marzo de 2020. No está el vídeo ya en Youtube, pero ha estado 8 años allí publicado.




uncatolicoperplejo.com


----------



## Freedomfighter (10 Jun 2022)

Pues si ese suceso se llegase a producir ahí debemos estar los Purasangres para destruir esas putas antenas con un buen soplete y un martillo gordo.


----------



## BlueOrange (10 Jun 2022)

*El Gobierno australiano convierte los celulares en armas para atacar a los protestantes (febrero 2022).*



*Campo de concentración en Australia con cuartos equipados con tuberías de gas (febrero 2022).*










Los campos de exterminio del Nuevo Orden Mundial. - Un Católico Perplejo


No son campos sanitarios. Se está siguiendo en todos los países la demoninada Agenda2030 impulsada por la ONU, que está dirigida desde el World Economic Forum, donde se habla abiertamente de imponer un Nuevo Orden Mundial.




uncatolicoperplejo.com












Campos FEMA: 800 campos de concentración en EEUU terminados desde 2007 y esperando una ley marcial. - Un Católico Perplejo


Los campos FEMA son campos de detención y/o concentración. La explicación oficial del Gobierno norteamericano es que, estos campos terminados y listos desde 2007, están levantados para contingencias en una ley marcial.




uncatolicoperplejo.com


----------



## BlueOrange (13 Jun 2022)

El *Dr. Martín Monteverde* expone muestras de la *"vacuna" ASTRAZÉNECA* en vivo y en directo ante el público presente.



*GRAFENO al MICROSCOPIO*, Análisis ante el Público. *Dr. Martín Monteverde*. Conferencia "Pre-viendo al NOM". Paraná, 30/5/22 - Parte 1 de 5.



VOLVER A LA EDICIÓN ANTERIOR. CARTA SIGUIENTE. *Modulador de grafeno* totalmente óptico ultrarrápido. Año *2.014: *https://pubs.acs.org/doi/10.1021/nl404356t

Conversión de polarización y modulación de fase de ondas electromagnéticas de terahercios mediante estructura dieléctrica de *grafeno*.




__





ShieldSquare Captcha







iopscience.iop.org


----------



## LMLights (13 Jun 2022)

BlueOrange dijo:


> El *Dr. Martín Monteverde* expone muestras de la *"vacuna" ASTRAZÉNECA* en vivo y en directo ante el público presente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Entonces entiendo que la "GRAN NEUROMODULACIÓN" se producirá en los primeros 6 meses del 2023 ¿Voy bien?


----------



## BlueOrange (15 Jun 2022)

Dos Exterminios: el físico de Cristianos y el espiritual de sus autores (masones) en pago por la sangre inocente derramada. - Un Católico Perplejo


Va a haber dos Exterminios: el físico de Cristianos y el espiritual de sus autores (masones) en pago por la sangre inocente derramada.




uncatolicoperplejo.com


----------



## BlueOrange (15 Jun 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> Entonces entiendo que la "GRAN NEUROMODULACIÓN" se producirá en los primeros 6 meses del 2023 ¿Voy bien?



Me da que sabes más que yo. Y de hace décadas.


----------



## Karlb (15 Jun 2022)

Vamos a morir ya o qué


----------



## Tercios (15 Jun 2022)

Una antena cada cien metros para que podamos jugar al candy crush a mil gritones de gb por segundo.

The future in now.


----------



## LMLights (15 Jun 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Cuidado con las viñetas *esquemáticas* que cuelgan algunos foreros, y con las escalas logarítmicas o (directamente) con las NOescalas esquemáticas.



Es igual, esquemas, logarítmos, escalas...

Ni escalas, ni esquemas.
SI AL FINAL VAN A SER TODO* ESQUELAS*. 









Karamba dijo:


> Yo tampoco entiendo la necesidad de tener que andar hablando de radiaciaciones electromagnéticas vinculándolas siempre al grafeno.
> Yo prefiero el enfoque del Dr. Benito: Se puede hablar de kakunas y afirmar que son kaka de vaca sin tener que "pringarse" hablando de grafeno.
> 
> Del mismo modo, se puede hablar de radiaciones electromagnéticas y afirmar que son kaka de vaca sin tener que estar vinculando siempre radiaciaciones electromagnéticas con grafeno.
> ...



Yo voy aún más lejos, que la mayoría de vacunas serían placebo, y que el meneo electromagnético que nos van a meter no necesita ni de grafeno, ni de spike, ni nada de nada. Eso sí ahora todo el mundo habla de vacunas (hasta he oido casos de médicos con éste leitmotiv lo que es tan sospechoso como los videos "verídicos" de gente desmayándose en la sala del vacunódromo).

Recordad que SARS es Severe Accute Respiratory Syndrome EN REALIDAD Severe Accute *RADIATION* Syndrome. Ésto viene "de arriba" y lo único que puedes hacer es ponerte a salvo. De mientras TE RIES (por no llorar), de los follabozales. QUE DIOS NOS PILLE CONFESADOS.


----------



## BlueOrange (15 Jun 2022)

Se me banea de La Quinta Columna por denunciar a la masonería (15 de junio de 2022).

*Los caballos de Troya dentro de La Quinta Columna.*​
*Ricardo Delgado* está rodeado de colaboradores masones (de actores/simuladores como el Dr. Sevillano por ejemplo, colaboradores y administradores web y de Telegram) y el señor Delgado, que es un hombre honrado, *no los detecta*. La masonería esta por todas partes y en este mismo hilo de burbuja que están leyendo ahora mismo, entran también y en tropel, recua de troles sofistas, a desbaratar con pésimos consejos y opiniones llenas de engaño, a desviarnos la atención. Lo llenan todo de falsas direcciones y comentarios basura propios de una barra de bar.

*Se me ha baneado dos veces de La Quinta Columna:*
1º En el foro Telegram y 2º en el foro web.​
* 1º.* De forma temporal en el foro que tienen en *Telegram *(FORO LA QUINTA COLUMNA) donde por denunciar la tortura y tráfico infantil de la que la masonería es autora, me han baneado durante tres días (*Captura*: @novillolapeyra soy yo y la notificación del baneo está al pie de la captura, en la casilla de escritura).
*2º.* Y acabo de ver ahora mismo (15 junio 2022) que me han baneado *de forma permanente* en el otro foro que tienen. No es Telegram sino la web *laquintacolumna.info*. No puedo loguearme, capturas de ahora mismo, 15 de junio de 2022,...





... pero si accedo al foro deslogueado puedo ver *el perfil de mi cuenta, que sigue en pie*, pero de los cuatro hilos que tenía abiertos se me han borrado dos hilos clave donde, en el 1º denuncio a la masonería en general, y en el segundo denuncio la censura y baneo que sufrí con anterioridad, pocos días antes, en el foro de ellos en *Telegram *por denunciar allí también a la masonería y a su tráfico infantil (*Jeffrey Epstein*, *Los niños Panda* de la masonería, *etc*):

*DE CUATRO HILOS QUE ABRÍ, 
ESTOS DOS HILOS SON LOS QUE HAN BORRADO EN* https://www.laquintacolumna .info/foro/
Aparte de que no puedo acceder a mi cuenta aunque siga en pie.

--- --- --- 
*1er hilo borrado* titulado: Conviene saber qué es la masonería (la pandemia de mentiras son ellos).
Página 1 de 2 (*copia*), (*copia*) y (*PDF*) y página 2 de 2. (*copia*), (*copia*) y (*PDF*).

*2º hilo borrado* titulado: Política de censura y baneo del Foro de La Quinta Columna en Telegram.
Página 1 de 1 (*copia*) y (*PDF*).
--- --- ---​
Estos dos hilos son _"lo que molesta"_, y mi estancia allí que he sido baneado. E Insisto. En Telegram estaba denunciando a la secta luciferina. Vean el pie de la la *captura *_"Los administradores de este grupo han restringido que puedas enviar mensajes..."_ tres días. Éste es *el mensaje censurado* y sobre la causa del baneo de su foro de Telegram, se me venía a argumentar que yo estaba haciendo apología de la tortura infantil *por mostrar esta foto*, ¡¡¡cuando lo estoy denunciando y esa foto es un retrato en primer plano, no hay tortura ahí sino sólo una víctima infantil!!!. El mensaje lo subí a otro grupo, el de *Voluntas (Grupo)*, y ahí sigue si problema ninguno. No lo censuran ni me banean por ello ni hubo ningún _"*S**ocial Justice **Warrior*"_, masones, troles, actores defensores "_del bien común",_ defensores de que no sea _"herida la sensiblidad de los demás"_, clásica y muy vista excusa para echar tierra sobre este tema, los niños torturados.

Este vídeo está en el artículo que posteaba.









Rituales de poder de la masonería: Black Eye Pedo & Panda Eyes (tráfico de niños, violación, tortura y asesinato infantil) - Un Católico Perplejo


Los «ojos de panda» ocurren cuando un niño es sodomizado y el trauma hace estallar los capilares alrededor de las cuencas de sus ojos (que se abultan cuando son sodomizados) lo que crea los hematomas anillados.




uncatolicoperplejo.com





*ACUSATIO NON PETITIA*​
¿Quién podría estar interesado en borrar esos temas? ¿Los únicos donde se denuncia a la masonería, con pruebas y documentación, como autores de la pandemia de mentiras y del tráfico infantil, además de otros crímenes?

_--- "Cuando comprendes que toda opinión es una visión cargada de historia personal, 
empezarás a comprender que todo juicio es una confesión." _- Nikola Tesla. ---

*INTUYO POCA VIDA A LA QUINTA COLUMNA,*
INFILTRADA DE CABALLOS DE TROYA​
El señor *Ricardo Delgado*, su conductor, no es masón, es un hombre honrado rodeado de *lobos*, de caballos de Troya. Le están seduciendo y trabajando para, con *narrativas *masónicas *no sanitarias*, sumarlo a la causa masónica que, ironía demoníaca, es justo lo que Ricardo Delgado está denunciando. Que se pase Ricardo al enemigo a base de *narrativas *masónicas sobre temas no sanitarios: que si sólo el 20% de la población es inteligente y despierta y merece sobrevivir, que si energías cuánticas de mierda, que si el masón y aprendiz de chamán Carlos Castaneda que es una eminencia muy referenciada en la masonería, al igual que el *loco y genocida judío* de principios del siglo XX Rudolf Steiner, y etc, etc, etc).

*AMISTADES PELIGROSAS*
Vivimos tiempos muy excepcionales: ¡¡un genocidio mundial!!

_--- "16 Seréis entregados aun por padres y hermanos, y parientes *y amigos*; y harán morir a muchos de entre vosotros, 17 y seréis odiados de todos a causa de mi nombre (nota: también por ser honrado). 18 Pero ni un cabello de vuestra cabeza se perderá. 19 En vuestra perseverancia salvaréis vuestras almas”. - __Lucas 21, 16-19__. ---_​
No sólo el *Dr. Sevillano* es un masón de manual, y bastante perverso por sus argumentaciones esotércias. *E**s un asesino y lo digo alto y claro** en base a las narrativas esotéricas que suelta y que Ricardo Delgado no ve, como es normal si no ha tratado estos temas y los desconoce. *El señor Delgado se fía de la _"amistad"_ del siniestro Dr Sevillano, que resulta que es otra Dr. Mª José Martínez pero con la diferencia de que *donde miente es por la vía de los temas esotéricos, porque si el señor Sevillano lo hiciese en los temas sanitarios sería calado al instante por el señor Delgado. *

*COLABORADORES FRAUDULENTOS (masones) DENTRO DE LA QUINTA COLUMNA*
Los mudos Rafapales (caballos de Troya) dentro La Quinta Columna,
que no tuercen el discurso sanitario (*serían detectados*) sino que meten cuñas/narrativas masónicas/no sanitarias.​
Y no sólo el Dr. Sevillano sino que por lo que veo los administradores del *foro de Telegram* y del *foro web* lo son también. La información sensible la censuran, y dejan sólamente aquello que vaya contra el difuso concepto de *"la élite",* porque en la masonería tienen en agenda reventar las calles (*sangrientas revoluciones*) con la excusa de que la _"libertad, igualdad y solidaridad"_ es oprimida por _*"la élite",*_ entidad difusa y lejana que nadie sabe dónde está ni a qué teléfono llamar. Cuando resulta que esos de la élite son *la cabeza *de un* enorme Iceberg* de *colaboradores*, actores disidentes y falsos amigos como el Dr. Sevillano y los caballos de Troya de La Quinta Columna, interesados en filtrar y que no se toque el tema masonería, ¡¡¡cuando son la causa de la pandemia de mentiras!!!, ¡¡¡ellos!!!. El problema son ellos a pie de calle, la gente cercana que nos rodea, problema mil veces más urgente que _*"la élite"*_ que nada puede hacer sin su ejército escondido, y que conforma sobre el *25% de la población civil *(esto ya es opinión personal mía). Éste el problema real y no las lejanas y difusas _*"élites", *_ya que ¡¡*e**l enemigo está junto a mí*!!: los pediatras aconseja-vacunas (*éste señor* por *ejemplo*, y son *legión*), cardiólogos que no saben qué es una miocarditis, enfermeras, medios de comunicación, todo el arco político hasta el Ayuntamiento de mi pueblo, profesoras masónico/marxistas de los niños (Charos de la masonería), los covidianos por la calle y los falsos disidentes de mi barrio y del tuyo y del de todos, porque esta secta de asesinos satanistas es un problema global. Todos colaboradores por acción u omisión de la Agenda2030 y trabajando para un *Nuevo Orden Mundial*, el de ellos. ¿De qué creéis que llevan décadas hablando en el secreto de sus logias? Porque es éste el problema real, cercano y urgente: la gente que nos rodea y no _*"las élites"*._

*BLANCO Y EN BOTELLA,*
y quién hace para que *no lo veamos*, es uno de *ellos*.

De arriba a abajo: generales y coroneles; brigadas y capitanes; hasta llegar a los soldados rasos.


















*Michelle Bachelet: la ONU aprovechará el covid 
para una «nueva era» basada en «principios masónicos»*​








Michelle Bachelet: la ONU aprovechará el covid para una «nueva era» basada en «principios masónicos»


La Alta Comisionada de las Naciones Unidas para los Derechos Humanos lanza una propuesta de nueva sociedad reclamando los principios masónicos.




www.religionenlibertad.com





Michelle Bachelet es desde 2018 Alta Comisonada de la ONU para los Derechos Humanos. Éste es el departamento que está regulando los *"Neuroderechos"* que forman parte del gnóstico sueño transhumanista de esta secta de genocidas iluminados; y donde también están redefiniendo el concepto de *"humano"*, donde muchos nos quedamos fuera como "*antropoides*" o prenscindibles animales sin alma. Es decir, se nos pondrá la etiqueta (si no nos ponemos _"la marca"_ de Apoc.13) para meternos en *campos de exterminio *que ya están levantados y por todas partes.

*¿De dónde sale la Agenda2030? ¡¡De la ONU!!
¿Y qué Gobiernos siguen esa agenda al pie de la letra? ¡¡TODOS!!
¿Y quién puede estar interesado en que no se hable de masonería? ¡¡ELLOS!!*















*POST DATA*​
Yo por mi cuenta seguiré llevando el tema del grafeno y lo que Ricardo Delgado aporte, él y no los caballos de Troya (colaboradores y administradores intrusos) que le rodean, y a denunciar a este mundo masónico... de mierda. Antes muerto que ser uno de ellos: pederastas y asesinos, auténticos monstruos satanizados que por fuera parecen gente normal, pura apariencia, por algo se reúnen en el secreto de sus logias.















Rituales de poder de la masonería: Black Eye Pedo & Panda Eyes (tráfico de niños, violación, tortura y asesinato infantil) - Un Católico Perplejo


Los «ojos de panda» ocurren cuando un niño es sodomizado y el trauma hace estallar los capilares alrededor de las cuencas de sus ojos (que se abultan cuando son sodomizados) lo que crea los hematomas anillados.




uncatolicoperplejo.com












José María Aznar y su yerno Alejandro Agag, aparecen en lista de Jeffrey Epstein.


La epidemia del cáncer de la masonería es generalizada. Una epidemia de pederastia y asesinato ritual intantil, judaico y masón, que lo llena todo como una marea negra de alquitrán. Satanismo judai…




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com












«Ya sabemos quién violó, torturó y asesinó a las niñas de Alcàsser y a decenas de menores más.» Caso Bar España.


«Ya sabemos quién violó, torturó y asesinó a las niñas de Alcàsser y a decenas de menores más. El CASO BAR ESPAÑA llevaba censurado durante décadas.»




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com


----------



## LMLights (15 Jun 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Entiendo lo que quieres decir.
> Yo simplemente puntualizaba los posts que enlazo más abajo, en los que se dicen cosas que NO son correctas, son verificables mediante una sencilla búsqueda, y es que, además, no son discutibles. Resumiendo:
> -*La banda de 26 GHz no pertenece al espectro infrarrojo*​-*Infrared: from 300 GHz to 400 THz*​En estos temas existe un batiburrillo bastante importante en la mayoría de gente con los conceptos.
> Si cada vez se aprende alguna cosa más, pues quizá algún día se puedan llevar discusiones más centradas, aunque yo ya he arrojado la toalla .
> ...



Pues no deberías tirar la toalla, aunque te sirva "sólo" como pura motivación y beneficio propio, porque parece que entramos en el rush final de la "Gran Irradiación", yo ya voy "entrenándome" dándome cuenta de como algunos "detalles" (en qué banco, frente a qué antena, te sientas, tan símple como eso), pueden marcar la diferencia y no acabar ingresado (vía urgencias) y eutanasiado (vía intubación), parece que el mayor peligro ha pasado y NO HA HECHO MÁS QUE EMPEZAR.







No te queda otra que meterte por callejuelas, casi como un "delincuente", ir acostumbrándose a eso, a ese tipo de rutinas.


----------



## Pedrolas (15 Jun 2022)

O sea que los grafenados, hacen de repetidores, formando una red 'mesh' como el zigbee.









Red inalámbrica mallada - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Pepe no te chutes grafeno (15 Jun 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Vaya, la Quinta Columna _forococheando_.....
> No te preocupes, si yo hubiese escrito allí lo que he escrito aquí también hubiese sido baneado.
> Y cuantas más razones hubiese dado, más hubiese sido baneado.
> 
> ...



han quedado en evidencia, incluso el Dr Campra diria yo por no decir que esas estructuras a lo que mas se parece es a sales

por otro lado eso no afecta para nada al grafeno


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Jun 2022)

BlueOrange dijo:


> Se me banea de La Quinta Columna por denunciar a la masonería (15 de junio de 2022).
> 
> *Los caballos de Troya dentro de La Quinta Columna.*​
> *Ricardo Delgado* está rodeado de colaboradores masones (de actores/simuladores como el Dr. Sevillano por ejemplo, colaboradores y administradores web y de Telegram) y el señor Delgado, que es un hombre honrado, *no los detecta*. La masonería esta por todas partes y en este mismo hilo de burbuja que están leyendo ahora mismo, entran también y en tropel, recua de troles sofistas, a desbaratar con pésimos consejos y opiniones llenas de engaño, a desviarnos la atención. Lo llenan todo de falsas direcciones y comentarios basura propios de una barra de bar.
> ...





en el foro o foros de la quinta columna te van a banar en el segundo - 0.000002

por que todos los que se pone a moderar o admistrar foros

son siempre los mas gilipollas o retrasados de que cada casa

y esa reglas es inquebrantable

cualquier cosa que vean "rara" desde la mente NORMIE ( que no sea la narrativa oficial ) te la va a quitar eso esta claro

*EN GENERAL HOY DIA NO ESPERES DE NADIE QUE NO TE ECHE DE SU | 
CANAL O MEDIO | POR QUE ES LA ENFERMEDAD ACTUAL DE LAS REDES DE DIFUSION*

Cada cual se atrincheera en las suyas
se aisla de todo
se llena de advenecidos y pelotas
se va toda la mierda por centrarse solo en lo suyo y los advenicidos

y se intenta volver a empezar casi de zero
pera hacer otra vez lo mismo

xD

es aburrido pero divertido de ver tambien​


----------



## Morgan el gato (15 Jun 2022)

Que alguien me confirme si los lemmings emiten en banda CB o en 40.
CQ CQ FAISER CQ.

Es para un trabajo de clase....


----------



## Decipher (16 Jun 2022)

Escoria magufa


----------



## BlueOrange (16 Jun 2022)

Estoy viendo cómo se está cumpliendo al pie de la letra lo escrito sobre ellos y sobre el Tiempo que vivimos. Se divierten al ver que se acerca lo que aman tras décadas de planificación. Pueden ver su Arcadia llegar, su _"paraíso recuperado"_ tras nuestro exterminio y se ríen y hacen fiesta... al mirar nuestra suerte, y saber lo que _"nos va a caer"_.

"9 Y gentes de los pueblos y tribus y lenguas y naciones contemplarán sus cadáveres tres días y medio, y no permitirán que se dé sepultura a los cadáveres. 10 Y los habitantes de la tierra se regocijan a causa de ellos, hacen fiesta, y se mandarán regalos unos a otros (nota: cohecho y sobornos. Marca y seña de esta secta), porque estos dos profetas fueron molestos a los moradores de la tierra. " - Apocalipsis 11, 9-10.

«28 … para *acribar* a las naciones en la *criba* de la destrucción, y poner un *bozal* de *engaño* a las mandíbulas de los pueblos. 29 Entonces vosotros cantaréis como en noche de fiesta, tendréis alegre el corazón como quien marcha al son de la *flauta*,» – Isaías 30, 28-29.








El "bozal de engaño", de Isaías 30. - Un Católico Perplejo


"28 ... para acribar a las naciones en la criba de la destrucción, y poner un BOZAL de ENGAÑO a las mandíbulas de los pueblos." - Isaías 30, 28.




uncatolicoperplejo.com


----------



## LMLights (16 Jun 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> @LMLights
> Yo cuando hablo de radiaciones electromagnéticas dejo de lado términos como: "óxido de grafeno", "masonería", "vacunas", etc. o similares, entre otras cosas porque no veo en las ecuaciones de Maxwell ningún término (matemático ni físico) que haga referencia a los otros términos "de letras" que he mencionado anteriormente.
> Es que no aportan NADA desde un punto de vista técnico, que es el que a mí me interesa.



Si es cierto que hay trampas por el camino, puede ser, han mezclado cosas para crear confusión, pero es que conozco casos (pocos, pero reales de gente "de carne y hueso"), de gente a los que la vacuna les ha sentado fatal (microtrombos), por lo que sospecho (como pasó con el tema de Japón que llegó a retirar un lote enorme), que debe de haber algunas vacunas con algo chungo (y que aparentemente favorecen los efectos de la irradiación, sea lo que sea grafeno u otra cosa). Yo no me deshago de LQC porque al menos a partir de la teoria ambiental del covid (sin necesidad siquiera del entrar en la controversia del grafeno), *el Dr. Sevillano está ahí en primera línea con un discurso bastante coherente.*









El 5G de onda milimétrica ya tiene fecha: la banda de los 26GHz se subastará en la segunda mitad de 2022


El 5G llegó a nuestras vidas en 2019 pero aún no han terminado las obras. La cuba para materiales sigue en la puerta y tenemos toda la casa llena de polvo...




www.xatakamovil.com





_El siguiente paso debe ser, por tanto, continuar aumentando espectro y parece que el Gobierno ya tiene las cosas claras en este sentido. Se ha abierto ya la consulta pública que concluirá cuando en el *segundo semestre de 2022*, en una fecha aún sin determinar de forma exacta, se subaste el espectro en la banda de los 26GHz para la expansión del 5G de onda milimétrica. _

Incluso "desaparecen" hilos

https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliar...-las-antenas-demostracion-cientifica.1688997/






Frequency and Our Body Organs


The military for decades has known about the frequency nature of human, animals, and plants. They have conducted experiments until it was determined precisely what frequency would, let's say cause cancer or cause your heart to explode or cause mass hysteria. In the older versions of the Air...




shepherdsheart.life












*Un "viruh" que va saltando de órgano a órgano (pulmones, riñones, corazón, hígado ahora costras en la piel o "viruela"). Qué "viruh" puede hacer eso......?*






arrpak dijo:


> vaya puto monguer, a ver si es verdad que empieza el holocausto, se me está haciendo larga la película



No desesperes. Resiliencia MANDA.


----------



## Karlb (16 Jun 2022)

Que los vacunados muráis me da igual. Quiero descargas rápidas.


----------



## Sunwukung (16 Jun 2022)

Este texto es cojonudo, muy preciso y totalmente racional:


The military for decades has known about the frequency nature of human, animals, and plants. They have conducted experiments until it was determined precisely what frequency would, let's say cause cancer or cause your heart to explode or cause mass hysteria. In the older versions of the Air Force
Handbook of Radio-Frequency radiation
these detailed frequencies can be found. 

In the frequency range from 10 kHz to 3 MHz, which includes the very low-frequency (VLF) and medium-frequency (MF) bands, other dosimetric data may be more important than the SARs given in Chapters 6 and 8. Exposure fields (even relatively intense ones) at the low frequencies produce relatively inconsequential amounts of absorbed energy but may cause electric shocks and RF burns.

Electric fields can directly interact with matter and create forces that can act on molecules as well as on cellular and larger structures. Most of these interactions are reversible and do not necessarily have demonstrable biological effects

An essential element of the research in biological effects of RFR is dosimetry--the determination of energy absorbed by an object exposed to the electromagnetic (EM) fields composing RFR. Since the energy absorbed is directly related to the internal EM fields (that is, the EM fields inside the object, not the EM fields incident upon the object), dosimetry is also interpreted to mean the determination of internal EM fieldsAll of electromagnetics is based on the phenomenon of the forces that electric charges exert on each other.
For our purposes of looking at plants and the health of our bodies we can condense all the mathematical formulas on how frequency works into what it impacts and that namely is Electrolytes, biological macromolecules, amino acids, proteins, nucleic acids, free proteins, and excitable membranes.

Membranes studies involving cell suspensions. Yeast, blood, bacteria, pleuropneumonia-like organisms, vesicles, and cellular organelles
Low-frequency alternating fields of the order of some hundred millivolts across the membrane can destroy it.
In recent years, some extraordinary sensitivities have been reported. Electrosensitive species, such as rays and sharks, detect fields of intensities as low as 0.1 μV/cm

Microwave fields may well be perceived if they are modulated with frequencies below 10 or 20 Hz
Also, the sensitivities of excitable cells to electric fields decrease rapidly as the electric stimulus is applied for time periods decreasingly short in comparison to the refractory period of the order of 1 ms.

Electric fields can directly interact with matter and create forces that can act on molecules as well as on cellular and larger structures. Most of these interactions are reversible and do not necessarily have demonstrable biological effects

Además de congruente con la evidencia de más de 60 años acumulada.

En el mejor de los casos la radiación antropogénica es como estar pinchando con una alfiler todo el rato que provoca una pequeña herida, la cual el cuerpo debe reparar cada vez, si tiene recursos y energía suficientes y tiene tiempo.

Es un tipo de contaminación, pero más ubicua en el tiempo y el espacio.


----------



## Doomsday (16 Jun 2022)

BlueOrange dijo:


> Se me banea de La Quinta Columna por denunciar a la masonería (15 de junio de 2022).
> 
> *Los caballos de Troya dentro de La Quinta Columna.*​
> *Ricardo Delgado* está rodeado de colaboradores masones (de actores/simuladores como el Dr. Sevillano por ejemplo, colaboradores y administradores web y de Telegram) y el señor Delgado, que es un hombre honrado, *no los detecta*. La masonería esta por todas partes y en este mismo hilo de burbuja que están leyendo ahora mismo, entran también y en tropel, recua de troles sofistas, a desbaratar con pésimos consejos y opiniones llenas de engaño, a desviarnos la atención. Lo llenan todo de falsas direcciones y comentarios basura propios de una barra de bar.
> ...



Tu lo que eres es un trollaco, por eso te banean. Yo personalmente he escuchado varios de sus programas y personalmente pienso que estan luchando por denunciar un genocidio y que es real que existe grafeno en las vacunas. No se exactamente que es lo que criticas.


----------



## Komanche O_o (16 Jun 2022)

BlueOrange dijo:


> Estoy viendo cómo se está cumpliendo al pie de la letra lo escrito sobre ellos y sobre el Tiempo que vivimos. Se divierten al ver que se acerca lo que aman tras décadas de planificación. Pueden ver su Arcadia llegar, su _"paraíso recuperado"_ tras nuestro exterminio y se ríen y hacen fiesta... al mirar nuestra suerte, y saber lo que _"nos va a caer"_.
> 
> "9 Y gentes de los pueblos y tribus y lenguas y naciones contemplarán sus cadáveres tres días y medio, y no permitirán que se dé sepultura a los cadáveres. 10 Y los habitantes de la tierra se regocijan a causa de ellos, hacen fiesta, y se mandarán regalos unos a otros (nota: cohecho y sobornos. Marca y seña de esta secta), porque estos dos profetas fueron molestos a los moradores de la tierra. " - Apocalipsis 11, 9-10.
> 
> ...



Cuánto falta para que los muertos se levanten de sus sepulturas, shur?


----------



## BlueOrange (16 Jun 2022)

*PROYECTOS DE INVESTIGACIÓN AVANZADOS DE DEFENSA DE EEUU.*

En 1.965 DARPA lanzó el proyecto PANDORA, que estudia la posibilidad de usar radiación de microondas para controlar el comportamiento humano.

Hay programas explícitos de DARPA para leer y escribir en el cerebro humano, ya sea a través de implantes o usando algún tipo de gorra.

El siguiente paso es enviar instrucciones e información a una persona real desde la distancia para que otra persona controle sus acciones.

DARPA puede poseer la tecnología para controlar remotamente la mente humana. La forma definitiva de control mental del futuro es insertando ADN en ciertas áreas del cerebro.

Y como lo han dicho personajes importantes, con sólo una «inyección» podrán implantarte un chip.

Más información aquí



Fuente:





PROYECTOS DE INVESTIGACIÓN AVANZADOS DE DEFENSA DE EEUU. – La Quinta Columna







www.laquintacolumna.info





Artículo publicitado en Telegram (juntar espacio y copiar/pegar la dirección).
https://t .me/laquintacolumna/23784


----------



## BlueOrange (17 Jun 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> Cuánto falta para que los muertos se levanten de sus sepulturas, shur?



*¿La Resurrección de los Muertos en el Último Día?* ¿Crees que Dios no tiene ese poder y que no puede hacerlo?

Y... ¿Tanto sabes que te sientes superior e inteligente? Porque ese sentimiento es de *otro soplando* en ti. No sale de ti, sino que lo *soplan *en ti. ¿Te parece inteligente coger esa *inspiración *y acoplarte a ella creyendo en ella? Porque solapar tu voluntad con la de ese *soplo *(esa entidad) no es inteligente. En absoluto. Es subyugarse a una esclavitud. Es vender tu libertad por placer barato, por comer *carne *de una entidad del aire (Efesios 6, 12).

¿Tan listo te sientes?

¿Y a lo de estos vídeos cómo lo llamas? *¿Dios no puede hacerlo, pero vosotros sí?*


----------



## Komanche O_o (17 Jun 2022)

BlueOrange dijo:


> *¿La Resurrección de los Muertos en el Último Día?* ¿Crees que Dios no tiene ese poder y que no puede hacerlo?
> 
> Y... ¿Tanto sabes que te sientes superior e inteligente? Porque ese sentimiento es de *otro soplando* en ti. No sale de ti, sino que lo *soplan *en ti. ¿Te parece inteligente coger esa *inspiración *y acoplarte a ella creyendo en ella? Porque solapar tu voluntad con la de ese *soplo *(esa entidad) no es inteligente. En absoluto. Es subyugarse a una esclavitud. Es vender tu libertad por placer barato, por comer *carne *de una entidad del aire (Efesios 6, 12).
> 
> ...



No, si me parece COJONUDO. Yo quiero Zombies


----------



## BlueOrange (17 Jun 2022)

Komanche o_O dijo:


> No, si me parece COJONUDO. Yo quiero Zombies



No sabes lo que dices. Los tendrás y muy pronto porque lo seréis tú y tu gente. Eso mismo, zombies.

A lo que tú te refieres, la muerte en masa por vuestro veneno, son _"las pestes"_. Esta es la terminología correcta para todos, también para vosotros. Realmente el diablo os da la vuelta como a un calcetín dando a cada término su sentido opuesto y contrario, su seña de identidad para vuestra confusión. Os sopla en la cara (haciendo que salga de vosotros) la narrativa de lo que él va a hacer con vosotros, y os hace creer mientras hiláis (montados en él) que los destinatarios de esas palabras somos los demás. Os va hacer lo que vosotros aceptáis y cogéis para los demás. Y no lo veis venir porque le lleváis dentro.

---“20 ¡*Ay *de los que al mal llaman bien y al bien mal, que ponen tinieblas por luz, y luz por tinieblas; que dan lo amargo por dulce, y lo dulce por amargo! 21 ¡*Ay *de los que son sabios a sus propios ojos, y prudentes ante sí mismos! 22 ¡*Ay *de los que son héroes para beber vino (los estados de gnosis), y valientes para mezclar bebidas embriagadoras, 23 que por un regalo (cohecho, soborno) absuelven al malhechor y privan a los justos de su derecho!" - Isaías 5, 20-23. ---

El ángel caído lo que va a hacer con vosotros es un pago de brutalidad con aquello que habéis aceptado para los demás. Y escuchándoos puedo oír en vuestras palabras su risa sobre vuestro destino.

--- “1 No juzguéis, para que no seáis juzgados. 2 Porque el juicio que vosotros hacéis, se aplicará a vosotros, y la medida que usáis, se usará para vosotros." -Mateo 7, 1-2. ---

Cuando ya sea tarde... Cuando el camino de regreso deje de existir... Cuando ya no se os pueda ayudar... Lo entenderéis y de nada, ya, os servirá.

Dura ironía. Aquel a quién vomitas es el que te está ayudando. Nadie más mira por tu alma. Ni siquiera tú.


----------



## BlueOrange (19 Jun 2022)




----------



## BlueOrange (20 Jun 2022)

_“Es un acto de caridad gritar contra el lobo, dondequiera que sea, cuando se encuentre entre las ovejas.”_ –*S. Francisco de Sales*, de su obra 'Introducción a la Vida Devota".

No gano nada con denunciar al Dr. Sevillano, sino que estoy en mi deber de denunciar a la secta de la masonería allí dónde esté haciendo daño. Mi labor es esta, y el hecho de que llevo cinco años padeciendo *Gang Stalking*... supongo que también me impulsa a ello.

Traigo una corrección; rescatada de la caché de los buscadores y copiada en el blog personal tras un prólogo; que le hice a Ricardo Delgado en dos posts seguidos en el hilo borrado del foro de su web oficial, en relación al perverso término *"Portales Orgánicos"*. Les recuerdo que estoy baneado de ahí y que de cuatro hilos que abrí, en dos denunciaba a la masonería y son justo los que han sido borrados.


> Hilo* borrado* en https://www .laquintacolumna .info/foro/index.php?topic=78.0 y titulado: «Conviene saber qué es la masonería (la pandemia de mentiras son ellos.» Página 1 de 2 (*copia*), (*copia*) y (*PDF*) y página 2 de 2. (*copia*), (*copia*) y (*PDF*).



*Sobre el satanista término «Portales Orgánicos»: Tratando de llevar a Ricardo Delgado de La Quinta Columna el significado de este nefasto término masónico (junio 2022).*








Sobre el satanista término «Portales Orgánicos»: Tratando de llevar a Ricardo Delgado de La Quinta Columna el significado de este nefasto término masónico (junio 2022). - Un Católico Perplejo


Quisera comentar un detalle. Veo que Ricardo Delgado está cojiendo malos consejos de su entorno. (PROGRAMA 330; 06 junio 2022)




uncatolicoperplejo.com












Sobre el satanista término «Portales Orgánicos»: Tratando de llevar a Ricardo Delgado de La Quinta Columna el significado de este nefasto término masónico (junio 2022).


Quisera comentar un detalle. Veo que Ricardo Delgado está cojiendo malos consejos de su entorno. (PROGRAMA 330; 06 junio 2022)




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (20 Jun 2022)

Prevista para...pon la fecha q tu creas...


----------



## BlueOrange (20 Jun 2022)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Prevista para...pon la fecha q tu creas...



Os queda, hijos de la viuda, *el mismo tiempo* que a los que vais a asesinar... en masa. Ellos saltan el abismo y vosotros, si no lo remediáis antes, no.








Dos Exterminios: el físico de Cristianos y el espiritual de sus autores (masones) en pago por la sangre inocente derramada. - Un Católico Perplejo


Va a haber dos Exterminios: el físico de Cristianos y el espiritual de sus autores (masones) en pago por la sangre inocente derramada.




uncatolicoperplejo.com


----------



## BlueOrange (21 Jun 2022)

La *masonería *es una esta secta internacional. Son millones aunque estemos ciegos a ellos y no les veamos, aún teniéndoles en los morros (enfrente, a la vista) y entre nosotros. Y esta ceguera tiene una explicación compleja, es un tema espiritual que a todos nos afecta. España hace décadas que dejó de ser Católica y entender de estos temas; ya que en este *Régimen de 1978* vivimos sumergidos en una cultura de *valores masónicos*, una lluvia torrencial que cala y erosiona un país (*liberalismo *destructor, *marxismo cultural *destructor, *socialismo *hipócrita y falsario, *feminismo *destructor de la *familia*, matrimonios a la carta, *aborto *como "derecho", *LGTBI *más destructor aún ya que es la tara de una minúscula minoría impuesta a la mayoría, edonismo en vena (vivir para el placer), *hipersexualización *de todo ámbito, *pedofilia *en las escuelas, Iglesia Cristiana *destruída* por ellos mismos (*infiltración* masónica) en el muy nefasto* Concilio Vaticano II* (1962-1965), los casos de pederastia en la iglesia (con minúscula) empiezan a darse en la década de 1960 y la *masonería es pederasta hasta la médula*, etc, etc, etc.

*La Educación* es una de sus prioridades en la *agenda *que tienen y que *viene desde el siglo XIX,* para erosionar y devastar la cultura que parasitan. ¿Y esto por qué? Pues porque para levantar su *masónico Nuevo Orden Mundial* antes tienen que destruír el anterior.

*Masonería y niños*

Y una de las forma de destruír la cultura cristiana, la más efectiva diría yo, es a través de torcer a las nuevas generaciones mediante *Educación laicista*, mass media y su *masónica cultura basura.* *Inundación *de televisión basura, prensa basura, música comercial, teatros musicales, literatura de Best Seller, fútbol, hípersexualización de todo ámbito incluído el infantil, etc, etc, etc.








Los masónicos medios de comunicación.


Los medios de comunicación sonla principal herramienta de la masonería internacional. Hacen más daño que una confrontación bélica a la vieja usanza. Son armas de guerra psicológica.…




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com

















El lapsus de Isabel Celaá: "La ley busca destrozar el sistema educativo"


La ministra de Educación, Isabel Celaá, ha tenido un pequeño lapsus durante el pleno del Senado al hablar de la Ley de Educación del Gobierno.




www.ondacero.es












Isabel Celaá: "No podemos pensar de ninguna de las maneras que los hijos pertenecen a los padres"


El Gobierno recurrirá la decisión del ejecutivo de Múrcia 24 horas después de conocer su voluntad de implantar este control en las aulas murcianas.




okdiario.com




Dejo unas leves pinceladas, un muy breve resumen gráfico, de los Gobiernos y sus políticas educativas* y* de la masonería en general, porque Gobiernos y masonería *vienen a ser lo mismo*.

Dos sexólogas incitan a niños de 6 años a masturbarse en una charla de colegio (*enlace* al vídeo).








Las escuelas navarras impondrán juegos eróticos para niños de 0 a 6 años


El Gobierno foral —compuesto por Geroa Bai, Bildu, Podemos e Izquierda Unida— implanta por obligación un discutido programa de coeducación sobre la igualdad de género, que también incluye plantearse si es niño o niña antes de los 12



www.abc.es












Francia fija el consentimiento sexual de menores en los 13 años


El Senado francés adoptó este jueves por unanimidad una proposición de ley para proteger a los menores de trece años de los abusos sexuales




andaluciainformacion.es












Muchas leyes francesas nacieron en las logias masónicas. - Un Católico Perplejo


El historiador, doctor en Historia Contemporánea y profesor en la CEU de San Pablo, Alberto Barcena Pérez (1955), nos desentraña la naturaleza de nuestras democracias. Es decir, que no son tal sino sólo de nombre.




uncatolicoperplejo.com






Todo el *marxismo cultural* sale de las logias (liberalismo, comunismo, socialismo, *feminismo*, LGTBI, legalización de la pederastia, ecolo(marx)ismo, ONU, UNICEF, Bilderberg, The World Economic Forum, etc.





Ejemplo: Manifestación feminista en Madrid, bruja haciendo un MUDRA (lanzar un hechizo, tal cual, el triangulito con el ojo dentro), convención feminista en Zaragoza y detalle de pancarta de manifestación feminista.





Continúo con los *Centros de Menores Tutelados del Estado* en España. Este problema es internacional como lo es la secta de la masonería.








“Hay prostitución de menores tuteladas en toda España”


Los expertos creen que el caso de los centros de acogida de Mallorca se da en otras comunidades y el sistema está superado por el aumento de niños, de extranjeros y un modelo anticuado




elpais.com












La consejera balear rechaza dimitir porque la explotación sexual de menores ocurre "en toda España"


Ese es el argumento que ha esgrimido la consejera de Asuntos Sociales balear: "¿Pedirán la dimisión de todas las consejeras?", ha espetado al PP.




www.libertaddigital.com












España: ¿pedofilia y prostitución en las instituciones autonómicas de menores?


Durante los últimos tiempos son habituales en España las noticias relacionadas con la desarticulación por parte de las fuerzas y cuerpos de seguridad del Estado de redes de pederastia, dedicadas tanto




web.archive.org












Una red hacía porno con niños tutelados por la Generalitat


La productora captó a 80 menores, de 12 a 17 años,y a 300 clientes. La trama estaba a punto de vender viajes a Marruecos para pederastas




www.elperiodicodearagon.com












Niñas de la red de prostitución del sur de Gran Canaria estaban tuteladas por el Gobierno de Canarias -- Sott.net


Comentario: Esto es ya inconcebible. Ahora se suma Canarias a Cataluña, Andalucia, País Vasco o la Comunidad Valenciana, en todas estas comunidades algunos niños tutelados por el Estado español han terminado siendo abusados, violados, e incluso...




es.sott.net





*Gobierno balear*



*Gobierno belga*



*Jewtube is Facilitating the Sexual Exploitation of Children, and it's Being Monetized (2019) *





















*Enlace *al tuit.







Enlace a artículo.








‘Queer Ethics Professor’ Calls For Pedophilia To Be Destigmatised And Taught In Schools


Claims that a significant



summit-news.translate.goog














docentes lgtbi+ – profes por la diversidad afectiva, sexual y de género







docenteslgtbi.es












Educación sexual LGBT en los colegios públicos | Sentiido


El Gobierno Distrital de Bogotá decidió convocar a las personas LGBT para que asesore a los educadores sexuales en materia de inclusión LGBT.




sentiido.com




*Guía de legislación educativa en materia de diversidad sexual y de género (PDF).*








▷ Libros LGTBI para niñas, niños y adolescentes ◁


+ De 55 Libros LGTBI ✅ que desarrollan de manera sencilla y didáctica los modelos de familia no tradicionales, la homosexualidad y la identidad de género.




lascebrassalen.com













Drag Kids: la colorida oscuridad


NOTA IMPORTANTE El presente artículo contiene mucho material visual, por lo cual sugiero que antes comenzar a leerlo, le den tiempo para q...




web.archive.org












Rachel Levine says pediatricians all agree on importance of 'gender-affirming care' for children


Assistant Secretary of Health Rachel Levine claimed during a recent interview with NPR that “there is no argument” about “gender-affirming care” among pediatricians and doctors who specialize in adolescents.




www.foxnews.com




Las masónicas *ONU y UNICEF*








Red de pedofilia en la ONU: ex-alto Comisario denunció 60 mil violaciones en 10 años


Ex-jefe Andrew MacLeod: “Hay decenas de millares de agentes humanitarios en todo el mundo con tendencias pedófilas. Es endémico en el sector de ayuda humanitaria en todo el mundo. El sistema está corrompido”




es.aleteia.org












Inside UNICEF’s Bizarre 2018 Masquerade Ball


A look at the creepy symbolism surrounding UNICEF's yearly masquerade ball attended by affluent celebrities and socialites.



vigilantcitizen.com
























Rituales de poder de la masonería: Black Eye Pedo & Panda Eyes (tráfico de niños, violación, tortura y asesinato infantil) - Un Católico Perplejo


Los «ojos de panda» ocurren cuando un niño es sodomizado y el trauma hace estallar los capilares alrededor de las cuencas de sus ojos (que se abultan cuando son sodomizados) lo que crea los hematomas anillados.




uncatolicoperplejo.com












José María Aznar y su yerno Alejandro Agag, aparecen en lista de Jeffrey Epstein.


La epidemia del cáncer de la masonería es generalizada. Una epidemia de pederastia y asesinato ritual intantil, judaico y masón, que lo llena todo como una marea negra de alquitrán. Satanismo judai…




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com












«Ya sabemos quién violó, torturó y asesinó a las niñas de Alcàsser y a decenas de menores más.» Caso Bar España.


«Ya sabemos quién violó, torturó y asesinó a las niñas de Alcàsser y a decenas de menores más. El CASO BAR ESPAÑA llevaba censurado durante décadas.»




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com





*Acapulco. Méjico.*







*Are These Malaysian Kids Being Smuggled To 'Organ Farms' Across The Thai Border?*








Are These Malaysian Kids Being Smuggled To 'Organ Farms' Across The Thai Border?


Not everything you see on the Internet is true.




says.com


----------



## BlueOrange (21 Jun 2022)

Dejo unos pocos ejemplos más de la masónica *cultura* (basura) *LGTBIPedo*.
Valores de mierda provenientes de una secta (satanista) de mierda.











Ahí tienen al ejército de Charos *(mujeres langosta de la masonería*). Los mismos seres de _"luz y sabiduría"_ que hicieron de _'Cincuenta Sombras de Grey'_ un súperventas.



*#Femboy (Twitter)*



https://twitter.com/hashtag/femboy




https://twitter.com/femboy_star/following





*Imágenes de muestra.*















*Sobre el símbolo del Arco Iris*








Sobre el símbolo del Arco Iris - Un Católico Perplejo


El Arco Iris es un símbolo del Antiguo y Nuevo Testamento, es un símbolo Cristiano usurpado y manipulado por los hijos de la viuda.




uncatolicoperplejo.com












Sobre el símbolo del Arco Iris


El Arco Iris es un símbolo del Antiguo y Nuevo Testamento, es un símbolo Cristiano usurpado y manipulado por los hijos de la viuda




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com


----------



## BlueOrange (22 Jun 2022)




----------



## BlueOrange (22 Jun 2022)

Directo Nocturno de *La Quinta Columna*. Ahora mismo.

https://trovo .live/s/laquintacolumna/221408788





Y al finalizar se suben en odysee.com para poder verlos en diferido.








LA QUINTA COLUMNA


La Quinta Columna es un espacio para el libre pensamiento ... Un espacio para la investigación, análisis, ciencia, opinión, entrevistas de toda la actualidad .. En esta comunidad tienen cabida todas a...




odysee.com


----------



## BlueOrange (23 Jun 2022)

Dale a un asesino iniciativa y terminarás viéndolo dentro de la masonería: Sucia y bastarda antesala del Infierno.


Dale a un criminal iniciativa y terminarás viéndolo en un zulo vestido de payaso y aplaudiendo durante minutos,... a que recorra el pasillo entero el Muy Respetable Gran Payaso de Oriente, mientras suena de fondo el 'motivador' tema de Rocky Balboa. Rara es la ceremonia de esta gente que no sea...




www.burbuja.info




Dejo a continuación un ejemplo de las muy... pero que MUY ridículas payasadas en las que creen en esta secta de la masonería. Joder, que hay que estar pero que MUY sonado para prestarle oídos a estos delirios de grandeza... de bar. Es decir, a estos soplos de cucarachas aladas (Efesios 6, 12), tristísimos anzuelos para sardinas que se creen fuera de la lata. Narrativas _'atrapamoscas'_ que no sólo son muy peligrosas, sino que además dan una vergüenza ajena insoportable. Tanto que hasta un niño te las echa abajo con un par de sencillos razonamientos.

Sinceramente. Creo que la masonería se reúne _'discretamente_' en esos talleres y zulos sin ventanas y a puerta cerrada por dos razones. La *primera, *por la conspirativa criminal que tanto cocinan y discuten. El cómo _"__engañar al mundo para someterlo__"_... Pobres y ridículos genocidas. Y que llevan así desde el siglo XVIII, pisándose los pies en un eterno _"que pierdo el tren frente a mí"_. Y la *segunda *razón tiene que ser; digo yo que vete a saber, cuanto más se de ellos más me escandaliza la caída en apnea de este pueblo; para mantener bien escondidas sus doctrinas, y así evitar el borchorno de la hilaridad general que provocaría el que se conocieran. Es decir, se esconden por *asesinos* y por *vergüenza*.

Pasen y vean. Porque creer en esto es, literalmente, saltar al vacío desde una cornisa. Creer en esto es llamar sinfonía a un arañazo en una pizarra. Es llamar a gritos a tu propia *devastación*, a la de tu familia y a la de tu pueblo.





Personas SIN ALMA / no reales / ¿Soy un portal orgánico? / "Raza Pre-Adámica" / antropoides / Gurdjeff, Mouravieff, Ouspensky, Laura Knight, Casiopeos


La mitad de las personas al menos (estas personas no lo saben, se creen normales, algunas defienden el materialismo a muerte sin creer lógicamente que haya algo más allá, muy útiles para los controladores, como prominentes científicos, etc.), la mitad por tanto sobre la superfície del planeta...




www.burbuja.info





En el siguiente post dejo el primer mensaje de este otro hilo abierto en burbuja sobre las intenciones de esta poderosa secta satanista con su desequilibrada inicativa llamada *Nuevo Orden Mundial.

El Nuevo Orden Mundial estará enraizado en la teología del anticristo y el comunismo, y darán como resultado un nuevo tipo de infierno en la tierra.*








El Nuevo Orden Mundial estará enraizado en la teología del anticristo y el comunismo, y darán como resultado un nuevo tipo de infierno en la tierra.


David Knight Show (Enlace a vídeo y enlace a vídeo completo de 08:36min). Artículo leído por The David Knight Show: CRISPR Technology: The Gateway to the New Breed of Unhuman Species. By Dr. Igor Shepherd (April 5, 2022). "Un artículo publicado en el Foro Económico Mundial el 16 de abril de...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## BlueOrange (23 Jun 2022)

_David Knight Show (_*Enlace *_a vídeo y _*enlace *_a vídeo completo de 08:36min)._

Artículo leído por _The David Knight Show_: CRISPR Technology: The Gateway to the New Breed of Unhuman Species.

By Dr. Igor Shepherd (April 5, 2022).

"Un artículo publicado en el Foro Económico Mundial el 16 de abril de 2021 nos adentra más en la mente del culto a Schwab y habla sobre cómo la biología sintética puede cambiar el mundo. Titulado, _5 visiones del futuro de nuestra Cumbre de Gobernanza de Tecnología Global_ , la profesora Amy Webb de la Escuela de Negocios Stern de la Universidad de Nueva York proporcionó esta noticia:

_«La {edición de genes} nos permitirá no solo editar genomas sino también, y lo que es más importante, *escribir un nuevo código de por vida* : *tendremos permisos de nivel de escritura».*_

Eso es correcto, estarán por encima de la ley.

*Walter Isaacson*, colaborador del World Economic Forum (WEF) y autor del libro _The Code Breaker, Jennifer Doudna, Gene Editing, and the Future of the Human Race_ promueve la ciencia CRISPR y proporciona algunas revelaciones escalofriantes detrás de sus verdaderos objetivos para la humanidad. Su libro está escrito sobre los descubrimientos de edición de genes de Jennifer Doudna (Doudna también es una compañera de WEF) y su premio Nobel 2020 por desarrollos dentro de la tecnología CRISPR.

_Imágenes de Walter Isaacson._





Isaacson afirma lo siguiente durante una entrevista:

_“Los mismos secretos de la vida, nuestro ADN, es algo que no solo podemos leer en estos días, sino que podemos escribir. *Podemos reescribirlo si queremos* . *Me hizo pensar que todos deberíamos entender y maravillarnos y estar entusiasmados con esta noción…* En el futuro, es posible que puedas hacer cosas más complicadas: cambiar el color del cabello o la masa muscular o las *células de memoria* en un ser humano…»

“Y un poco más controvertido, *podemos editar los embriones de nuestros hijos y hacer cambios permanentes en la raza humana* ”._

Isaacson proclama que la tecnología CRISPR puede reformar el genoma humano y alterar la composición cromosómica original de la especie humana. El esta en lo correcto. A través de la edición de genes de las células reproductivas en embriones, óvulos o espermatozoides, cada célula del cuerpo queda marcada. Y las alteraciones genéticas son permanentes y la descendencia heredará esos cambios. Los científicos locos ahora tienen la capacidad de reemplazar la vida humana con algo que han creado en un laboratorio. De esto se trata el armamento biológico genético, y por qué dicha tecnología es una amenaza peligrosa para el mundo.

Sus palabras son recordatorios agrios de que tales atrocidades contra la humanidad ya están en progreso a través de inoculaciones masivas de las vacunas de ARNm de Covid-19, y que CRISPR es un arma más letal porque comienza en el punto inicial de la vida, lo que permite que una especie recién formada de _híbridos_ hechos por el hombre (algo que ya no es del todo humano) para procrear y poblar el mundo.

_Klaus Schwab (_enlace _a vídeo) (Foro Económico Mundial) y bebés de madres vacunadas (_*enlace *_a vídeo)._





El libro de Isaacson arroja algo de luz sobre quiénes son estas personas detrás de la edición de genes. La introducción de su libro proporciona una escritura interesante de Génesis 2: 8, 9, que, en la traducción King James, dice lo siguiente:

_Y el Señor Dios plantó un jardín al oriente en Edén; y allí puso al hombre que había formado. 
Y Jehová Dios hizo brotar de la tierra todo árbol delicioso a la vista, y bueno para comer; 
*el árbol de la vida también en medio del jardín, y el árbol del conocimiento del bien y del mal* ._

Encuentro peculiar que Isaacson eligió esta escritura sobre el árbol del conocimiento del bien y del mal, especialmente porque Dios prohibió a Adán y Eva comer de ese árbol (Génesis 2: 17):

_Mas del árbol de la ciencia del bien y del mal no comerás, *porque el día que de él comieres, ciertamente morirás.*_

Cuán ciertas fueron las Palabras del Señor en aquel entonces, porque Adán y Eva comieron de ese árbol, y la muerte sí siguió a toda la humanidad. La edición de genes es un conocimiento que se puede usar para el mal, y Dios nunca tuvo la intención de que esta ciencia estuviera en manos de los hombres porque las posibilidades de que las _manzanas podridas hagan_ un mal uso de esta tecnología son del 100 %.

¿Entiendes las implicaciones espirituales de por qué los líderes mundiales están presionando para descubrir el «código de vida»? Adán y Eva fueron creados inicialmente por Dios para vivir para siempre, sin enfermedad ni muerte. Una vez que comieron de ese árbol del conocimiento, se rompió el “código genético” de la inmortalidad. Schwab y sus científicos, a través de CRISPR, quieren redescubrir esa secuencia de códigos y crear una raza de “élite” que desafíe a la muerte. Y para aquellos de nosotros que no somos parte de ese grupo elitista especial, tenemos el lujo de ser transformados a la inversa según la teoría de la evolución de Darwin, y modificados genéticamente a un nivel infrahumano, de hombre a animal. No es de extrañar que el libro de Isaacson esté repleto de referencias al darwinismo. Y no nos olvidemos del colega de Klaus Schwab, el profesor Harari, quien recientemente habló en una reunión del WEF y llamó a la raza humana «animales hackeables». Así es como nos ven, y por eso no tienen conciencia alguna de degradar físicamente a la raza humana.

CRISPR podría ser eficaz en el tratamiento de enfermedades, pero esta tecnología es una fachada para el desarrollo de armas biológicas contra la humanidad. Es por eso que está en manos del Foro Económico Mundial y financiado por el ejército de los EE. UU. A los científicos involucrados en esta investigación se les ha permitido una «luz verde» para modificar genéticamente a los humanos sin ninguna ramificación legal.

Sé que para muchas personas suena descabellado que los líderes del gobierno y de la atención médica participen en la destrucción de la creación humana, pero la historia y las guerras pasadas demuestran que el mal puro reina de formas incomprensibles, formas que ni siquiera podemos comenzar a comprender porque la mayoría de nosotros crecimos con una brújula moral. que dignifica la vida humana.

La Escritura dice que Dios hizo al hombre a SU imagen y semejanza. La “élite” quiere hacer más que controlar naciones y economías, quiere eliminar y destruir lo que Dios creó y diseñar su propia nueva generación de almas. A través de CRISPR pueden lograr una nueva carrera y convertirse en «dioses» y controlar toda la vida, en todos los aspectos. Y debido a que la mayoría del mundo ha dejado de lado su fe en Dios y ha dado por sentadas sus libertades, los fanáticos «oscuros» han podido progresar y hacer retroceder el bien que una vez los mantuvo a raya.

Los líderes de hoy que están presionando por un gobierno mundial no piensan como la mayoría de nosotros pensamos. Queremos que nos dejen en paz, vivir en paz y seguir teniendo nuestras libertades. Viven sus vidas con un sistema de creencias completamente diferente y se ven a sí mismos como «elegidos» y privilegiados por encima del resto de la humanidad. Es por eso que los miembros globales se llaman a sí mismos «élite». Creen que son superiores a la mayoría de la humanidad y que nosotros, la gente “pequeña”, estamos subordinados a ellos. Y aunque no creas en Dios, quienes lideran este orden mundial siguen una serie de preceptos que socavan directamente todo lo que tiene que ver con el Dios de la Biblia.

Un gobierno mundial nunca será un régimen cómodo bajo el cual vivir. Los cimientos, una vez que se unan, estarán enraizados en la *teología del anticristo *y el *comunismo*, y darán como resultado un nuevo tipo de infierno en la tierra*.* El antiguo comunismo del pasado brindaba dos opciones para vivir bajo una dictadura comunista, ya sea (1) estar dispuesto a ingresar a campos de trabajo de reeducación para que se le permita regresar a la sociedad o (2) convertirse en enemigo del pueblo. y cara de eliminación. El nuevo orden mundial de hoy, una vez que esté en su lugar, brindará diferentes opciones: (1) la voluntad de una transformación de cuerpo completo a través de manipulaciones genéticas de su ADN o (2) convertirse en un enemigo de la gente y enfrentarse a la eliminación.

El plan de juego de la «élite» es eliminar casi todas las vacunas tradicionales, como la de la gripe, y reemplazarlas con vacunas de ARNm de edición de genes y otras biodrogas, asegurando que la humanidad permanezca en un modo constante de «rebaja genética _«_ . CRISPR se usará tanto para la eugenesia como para crear una nueva raza maestra de seres «perfectos», a todos los cuales se les habrá cortado los genes hasta que ya no se parezcan a la creación de Dios. Se necesita tiempo para alterar toda la especie humana. Los métodos de dispersión y la consistencia en la cantidad de inyecciones y otras drogas que alteran los genes administradas serán de gran importancia para los fabricantes de momias locos.

Quienes están detrás de esta ideología para remodelar el mundo y reestructurar la humanidad pueden quedar expuestos si los ciudadanos del mundo están dispuestos a permanecer unidos, profundizar en los antecedentes y las creencias de estos lunáticos, exponer inquebrantablemente quiénes son y llevarlos ante la justicia.

Las silenciosas armas biológicas de guerra que se imponen a la humanidad en la actualidad superan con creces los males del Holocausto, la crisis de los opiáceos, y ahora son el verdadero crimen del siglo. Esta es la verdadera guerra de la que nadie habla."

*Enlaces Relacionados*

_"... hemos alcanzado el punto en el que podemos hackear no solo computadores, sino que *podemos kackear seres humanos* y otros organismos." _- Yuval Noah Hararai, gurú del World Economic Forum. (Enlace a vídeo).









Yuval Noah Harari: Transhumanismo luciferino (World Economic Forum) ("Seréis como dios" (Génesis 3, 4) le dijo a Eva la serpiente)


EL ÁRBOL PROHIBIDO ES LA GNOSIS: La gnosis son estados alterados de conciencia que tanto codician en la masonería (y todo el paganismo en general) y que literalmente son un acoplamiento espiritual con...




odysee.com





*Yuval Harari: «El mundo se dividirá en superhumanos mejorados y una masa prescindible» - *Yuval Harari, gurú del World Economic Forum. (Enlace a vídeo).








Yuval Harari: «El mundo se dividirá en superhumanos mejorados y una masa prescindible»


El autor, alabado por Obama y Zuckerberg, alerta sobre los peligros que conllevan los avances tecnológicos



www.lavozdegalicia.es






_"La gran pregunta para las próximas décadas será qué hacer con *toda esa gente inútil*... cómo definirle un sentido a sus vidas, cuando básicamente *son intrascendentes, sin valor alguno*."_ - Yuval Noah Harari durante una conversación con Klaus Schwab, presidente del World Economic Forum. vídeo y (Enlace a vídeo).



*Michelle Bachelet: la ONU aprovechará el covid para una "nueva era" basada en "principios masónicos". "Ojalá esta pandemia tenga el mismo efecto que la Segunda Guerra Mundial" *









Michelle Bachelet: la ONU aprovechará el covid para una «nueva era» basada en «principios masónicos»


La Alta Comisionada de las Naciones Unidas para los Derechos Humanos lanza una propuesta de nueva sociedad reclamando los principios masónicos.




www.religionenlibertad.com





El judaico/*masónico* Nuevo Orden (Agenda2030) tiene sobre la mesa *UN EXTERMINIO*.









Campos FEMA: 800 campos de concentración en EEUU terminados desde 2007 y esperando una ley marcial. - Un Católico Perplejo


Los campos FEMA son campos de detención y/o concentración. La explicación oficial del Gobierno norteamericano es que, estos campos terminados y listos desde 2007, están levantados para contingencias en una ley marcial.




uncatolicoperplejo.com












Los campos de exterminio del Nuevo Orden Mundial. - Un Católico Perplejo


No son campos sanitarios. Se está siguiendo en todos los países la demoninada Agenda2030 impulsada por la ONU, que está dirigida desde el World Economic Forum, donde se habla abiertamente de imponer un Nuevo Orden Mundial.




uncatolicoperplejo.com












Proyecto POGO y ZYPHR: «El Exterminio de la Disidencia» (Material Delicado). - Un Católico Perplejo


Recomiendo mucho ver esta entrevista (odysee.com) póstuma a David Goldberg, en junio de 2010, pocos días antes de morir.




uncatolicoperplejo.com












Las 10 etapas del exterminio (del genocidio) preparado para la instauración del Nuevo Orden Mundial. - Un Católico Perplejo


Esta mujer peretenece a la masonería y nos deja una muestra sobre qué debaten dentro de la secta. Nos deja un especie de dossier, a modo de resumen.




uncatolicoperplejo.com













El rabino Yisrael Ariel, en 2015, sobre el anticristo y el exterminio de todo aquel que se niegue a ser "ciudadano" del Nuevo Orden Mundial. - Un Católico Perplejo


El rabino Yisrael Ariel, es fundador y director del Instituto del Templo de Jerusalén. Parece que es una grabación de audio robada de 2015.




uncatolicoperplejo.com












"Los judíos tendrán 2.800 esclavos" - Rebe Schneerson. Y será cuando el anticristo establezca sus 7 Leyes de Noé, comienzo del Nuevo Orden Mundial. - Un Católico Perplejo


De esto hablan de forma abierta y coloquial. Y en la "discreta" masonería, secta internacional, hablan lo mismo.




uncatolicoperplejo.com




*«Serán destruidos y aniquilados». «Será el final de los goyim tal como existen»* – Declaración de un judío ortodoxo anónimo.










"Serán destruidos y aniquilados". "Será el final de los goyim tal como existen" - Declaración de un judío ortodoxo anónimo. - Un Católico Perplejo


Un anónimo judío ortodoxo habla abiertamente del genocidio Cristiano previo a la implantación del inminente Nuevo Orden Mundial.




uncatolicoperplejo.com






*Enlace *a vídeo.

El problema es *éste*, que está por todas partes, hasta en nuestras propias familias llega el cáncer: todo el *marxismo cultural* son ellos. *Todo *covidiano, *todo *falso disidente, todos aquellos que salían *al balcón a aplaudir* a los sanitarios, toda esta pandemia de mentiras son *ellos*, y son legión. Este mismo foro está infestado de ellos. Son los que han hecho de este foro un estercolero de trols (jokers, simuladores, actores, payasos, arlequines, saltinbanquis, flautistas de Hamelin, mentirosos, embaucadores, etc) llenándolo todo de comentarios basura e hilos sensacionalistas. Así funcionan. Donde haya espacio en donde la gente se pueda organizar ahí están ellos inundándolo todo de basura, tratando de crear división, caos y desvíos de atención. Otro ejemplo claro de su acción conjunta y _"discreta"_ es *Wallapop *donde tratan de ahogarlo "_sin que se note"_. Todos esos precios locamente desorbitados son ellos haciendo los deberes que se les han puesto en sus logias.

Ellos, los masones a modo de *soldados rasos* en nuestras vidas, son los *agentes ejecutores *y *autores materiales* del Nuevo Orden, los que materializan las órdenes _"de arriba" (El Cabal, ONU, Gobiernos, Ayuntamientos, Hospitales, Ambulatorios, el colegio de tus hijos, el policiía local, tu vecina del visillo informando de ti,... son una plaga de parásitos que entre ellos se colocan en la Administración, y que tienen copada (_*ejemplo1*_), (_*ejemplo2*_), (_*ejemplo3*_))_. Ellos, *los obedientes mandados*; tu médico de cabecera, policía, la delación de tu vecino; son los que se manchan las manos de sangre. E insisto: los tenemos hasta en nuestras propias calles y entornos familiares. Y viendo *sus muy desequilibradas doctrinas* se ve claro que son peligrosos y poco inteligentes: Se creen/sienten superiores, una_ "raza adámica", superiores_ por acceder a un basurero espiritual sin valor ninguno, auténtica chatarra (la gnosis). Esta gente se cree que son deidades en construcción, *odian sin causa* al estar satanizados y son obedientes hasta el asesinato, cuando no caen por ellos mismos en la psicopatía y el sadismo, que esto es muy común entre ellos y a todos los niveles. Y estoy hablando de los masones sencillos y entre nosotros, nada de élites sino en nuestras vidas y barrios y en este mismo foro. Los normalitos ya son cartuchos de dinamita con la mecha encendida por decirlo así.

Y son un ejército... de mierda. (Enlaces a 1er *vídeo *y 2º *vídeo*).


----------



## BlueOrange (23 Jun 2022)

*La masonería es un Estado dentro del Estado, 
están entre nosotros, y con una agenda.*














Filosofía y Simbolismo de la Masonería, por Monseñor León Meurin (PDF).


Monseñor Meurin publicó en 1893, en París, La franc-maçonnerie: synagogue de Satan en un único tomo. En español se editó en dos tomos bajo los títulos «Filosofía de la Masonería» y «Simbolismo de l…




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com


















LE GOUVERNEMENT MONDIAL. Un système ANTICHRIST par Pierre Gilbert (octubre de 1996) (Subtítulos en español) - Un Católico Perplejo


El Dr. Pierre Gilbert da una conferencia en una logia canadiense en octubre de 1996, donde relata con precisión la actual pandemia de 2020 y tras ella, campos de exterminio.




uncatolicoperplejo.com












LE GOUVERNEMENT MONDIAL. Un système ANTICHRIST par Pierre Gilbert (octubre de 1996) (Subtítulos en español)


El Dr. Pierre Gilbert da una conferencia en una logia canadiense en octubre de 1996, donde relata con precisión la actual pandemia de 2020 y tras ella, campos de exterminio.




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com





*Tanta sangre inocente*

La revolución rusa fue como la francesa; es decir, judaica y masónica hasta la médula.








Rusia 1917: La Revolución judía de la escuadra y el compás. - Un Católico Perplejo


El marxismo cultural nace de las logias masónicas con la finalidad de reventar "discretamente" al país que parasitan: hacerse con sus instituciones. Judaísmo, masonería y marxismo son madre, hija y nieta. Son lo mismo.




uncatolicoperplejo.com





_“Según los datos proporcionados por la prensa soviética, de *556 *importantes funcionarios del estado bolchevique,(...), en 1918-1919 había: (...) y *457 judíos*”_. - Mark Weber. 









El protagonismo judío en la revolución bolchevique y el régimen soviético - Un Católico Perplejo


En la noche del 16 al 17 de julio de 1918, un escuadrón de la policía secreta bolchevique asesinó al último emperador de Rusia, el zar Nicolás II, junto con su esposa, la zarita Alejandra, su hijo de 14 años, el zarévich Alexis, y sus cuatro hijas.




uncatolicoperplejo.com












LOS JUDÍOS: FUNDADORES DE LA MASONERÍA, por Maurice Pinay. - Un Católico Perplejo


Descarge el libro en PDF, Complot Contra la Iglesia, de Maurice Pinay. Seudónimo del Sacerdote Jesuíta mejicano P. Sáenz de Arriaga, que trabajó con el apoyo de otros sacerdotes colaboradores en este libro. Su lectura es imprescindible para comprender la la deriva y el por qué del Concilio...




uncatolicoperplejo.com







*Y al final de todo...
... ¿quiénes mentían?*


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (23 Jun 2022)

BlueOrange dijo:


> Este señor judío, Yuval Noah Harari, es uno de los gurús del *World Economic Forum*, organismo adosado a la ONU y a su Agenda2030, y donde hablan abiertamente de un Nuevo Orden Mundial o Cuarta Revolución Tecnológica/transhumanista.
> 
> En fin... Esta gente la camisa de fuerza se la ponen de *mandil*.
> 
> ...





Descontextualizando, que es gerundio. 

Esa cita tuya sobre una gran masa de “inútiles”, sacada del contexto de la entrevista, hace pensar que ese hombre defiende tal cosa, cuando solamente está hablando descarnadamente sobre lo que critica (tiene cojones la cosa).

Las dos últimas preguntas de la entrevista:

*-¿Los avances tecnológicos harán más feliz al hombre? *

-_No necesariamente, porque es muy difícil traducir poder en felicidad. *Ahora somos mucho más poderosos que en la Edad de Piedra pero la gente no es significativamente más feliz.*_


*-¿Qué podemos hacer para evitar los peligros que usted pone sobre la mesa? *

-_La gente y los políticos tienen que conocer mucho mejor los progresos de la tecnología y la ciencia, no dejarlo solo en manos de los ingenieros y los empresarios. Un primer ministro que no comprenda lo básico de la inteligencia artificial o la biotecnología no es apto para el trabajo. Lo segundo es *conocerse mejor a sí mismo, saber qué esperas de la vida y no dejarse llevar por las nuevas tecnologías y permitir que decidan en tu nombre. Hay grandes peligros pero aún estamos a tiempo de cambiar las cosas.*_


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (23 Jun 2022)

Te dejo con tu monólogo, insufrible hasta para el navegador (haces petar la página)


----------



## BlueOrange (23 Jun 2022)

Los campos de exterminio (*campos FEMA* en EEUU) que entrarán a funcionar con la ley marcial, a los meses de entrar los países en colapso. Todo esto forma parte del* 'The Great Reset'*.* Todo esto está en agenda.*








Campos FEMA: 800 campos de concentración en EEUU terminados desde 2007 y esperando una ley marcial. - Un Católico Perplejo


Los campos FEMA son campos de detención y/o concentración. La explicación oficial del Gobierno norteamericano es que, estos campos terminados y listos desde 2007, están levantados para contingencias en una ley marcial.




uncatolicoperplejo.com












Campos FEMA: 800 campos de concentración en EEUU terminados desde 2007 y esperando una ley marcial.


Los campos FEMA son campos de detención y/o concentración. La explicación oficial del Gobierno norteamericano es que, estos campos terminados y listos desde 2007, están levantados para contingencia…




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com











*El masónico Nuevo Orden Mundial y sus campos de exterminio.*


----------



## BlueOrange (23 Jun 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Te dejo con tu monólogo, insufrible hasta para el navegador (haces petar la página)



¿Insufriblle? Jodido bastardo. Jodido sofista.

Díselo a estas dos mujeres. Diles a la cara que es insufrible denunciar a los culpables de su situación. Cinco años máximo tiene de esperanza de vida una miocarditis, enfermedad de ancianos y nunca vista en jóvenes. 

¿Insufrible? Tendrás lo que amas, cabrón. Lo tendrás por siempre.


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (23 Jun 2022)

BlueOrange dijo:


> ¿Insufriblle? Jodido bastardo. Jodido sofista.
> 
> Díselo a estas dos mujeres. Diles a la cara que es insufrible denunciar a los culpables de su situación. Cinco años máximo tiene de esperanza de vida una miocarditis, enfermedad de ancianos y nunca vista en jóvenes.
> 
> ¿Insufrible? Tendrás lo que amas, cabrón. Lo tendrás por siempre.



Buenos deseos para ti también. 

Saludos


----------



## BlueOrange (23 Jun 2022)

A la *izquierda *de la imagen el navegador donde estoy logueado en burbuja.info y desde donde escribo. La *opción de ignorados *de burbuja.info y otros foros no es nada inocente*; *y casualidad, esta opción es justo el espíritu y el actuar de la masonería. En la diana. Les dejo un ejemplo del *dueño de este foro* (calopez) para ver quién está al timón. Un masón de manual, otra cheerleader ponpones en alto. Y este foro, reflejo del mundo, está infestado de ellos.

Y a la *derecha *un navegador web, el Chrome, donde no estoy logueado en burbuja.info.









ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> Buenos deseos para ti también.
> 
> Saludos



*No sólo *veo que de las dos mujeres de las que te hablaba....... ni mención. *Sino que además*, veo que *soy el único que no te ve*.

Y si no lo remedias un día tendrás lo que amas, ese ángel caído que habita en vosotros. Ojalá tú y tu gente escapéis de ahí.


----------



## BlueOrange (23 Jun 2022)

Directo nocturno.







Una vez terminado el programa lo suben a odysee.com para verlos en diferido.









LA QUINTA COLUMNA


La Quinta Columna es un espacio para el libre pensamiento ... Un espacio para la investigación, análisis, ciencia, opinión, entrevistas de toda la actualidad .. En esta comunidad tienen cabida todas a...




odysee.com


----------



## Tomasinhatrick (23 Jun 2022)

Jaque mate uso 3g


----------



## BlueOrange (24 Jun 2022)

No se nota la planificación de esta secta y su *Agenda2030*. No, qué va.
Dos apagones. El de la* red eléctrica* y, aparte, el de *internet*. Lo llaman *'The Great Reset'.*

*Red eléctrica*








Madrid se prepara para el gran apagón: "No queremos alarmar, pero la posibilidad existe"


La Comunidad de Madrid quiere estar preparada ante la posibilidad de que se produzca un apagón a gran escala por el colapso del sistema energético. Por ello ha elaborado un plan...




www.elmundo.es












El gran apagón en España: la caída es improbable, pero recuperarse llevaría semanas


Austria ha puesto sobre la mesa europea un apocalíptico escenario: el de un 'gran apagón' en el que se colapsaría el sistema energético del país y esto arrastraría...




www.elmundo.es






LMLights dijo:


> O sea que según tú, todo empezará con los petardos de Navidad?



Al igual que con el _'*Event201*'_, que fue un simulacro y ensayo meses antes de la puesta en escena de la falsa pandemia. Este pasado junio de 2021 hicieron otro simulacro de ensayo llamado _'*Cyber Polygon'*_ con respecto al colapso de internet. Los del sector bancario *también están haciendo ensayos *de cara a colapsar el sistema financiero y también los del *sector agrícola, agropecuario y de logística portuaria*, que están trabajando para traer el hambre.

*Internet*
*"El ‘World Economic Forun’ comienza el 9 de julio de 2021 el ensayo/simulacro ‘Cyber Polygon’: tienen previsto colapsar Internet a nivel global."*








El 'World Economic Forun' comienza el 9 de julio de 2021 el ensayo/simulacro 'Cyber Polygon': tienen previsto colapsar Internet a nivel global. - Un Católico Perplejo


El masónico Foro Económico Mundial comenzará este 9 de julio de 2021 un simulacro de colapso de internet etiquetado con el nombre de “Ciber Polygon”. %




uncatolicoperplejo.com




Esta gente de la masonería hace meses hablaban del 21 de diciembre de 2022 como fecha del primer apagón de internet. No te sé decir. Parece que van a hacer una rápida sucesión progresiva hasta fijarlo durante meses. Hablan de* seis meses*. Ya lo veremos.











*Tema mítico* : - Telecinco advierte que vamos a estar sin internet DURANTE MESES







www.burbuja.info





*Enlaces relacionados.*





Preparacionismo


El foro de los Preppers esperando el apagón




www.burbuja.info






https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCJMmK3_zhbmZfmjN9RFg24A


----------



## BlueOrange (24 Jun 2022)

Hombre, no cuesta gran cosa preocuparse un poco por el bienestar de los demás aunque no podamos hacer nada. Y *el grafeno se está* *detectando *en todas partes. Desde la anestesia de los dentistas o las inyecciones para diabéticos,... hasta en productos de alimentación. Está claro que la peor de sus formas es inyectado pero todos estamos expuestos en mayor o menor medida.

En el siguiente vídeo del pasado 19 de mayo de 2022 (de 36 minutos de duración), Ricardo Delgado, que es preparador físico y tiene formación sanitaria, nos habla sobre qué *alimentación antioxidante* llevar para aminorar los efectos de la radiación y qué *medidas físicas *(apantallamiento de habitaciones, papel Albal, cortinas de tela de cobre que venden en Amazon, etc) para contrarestar las radiaciones electromagnéticas. Radiaciones que han estimado, más o menos, que han aumentado sobre un 25% ó 30% recientemente (mayo de 2022). Aparte de que están fumigando los cielos a una nueva escala y hasta a la luz del día.


----------



## BlueOrange (24 Jun 2022)

*Sobre el próximo encierro: la gripe del pollo. *
Concidirá con la ley marcial, y aquí comienzan a funcionar los campos _"sanitarios"_ de exterminio.







Tras unos seis meses desde el comienzo del colapso general; el comienzo del _*'The Great Reset'*_, calles ensangrentadas y ciudades incendiadas; en la planificada agenda que siguen hay una* ley marcial* junto con un *nuevo encierro* general: el de *la gripe del pollo*. Cuidado. No gripe aviar sino del pollo. Y este detalle para esta secta luciferina tiene dos razones: una simbólica *y otra de burla, escarnio y superioriad* sobre los *"portales orgánicos"*, antropoides o animales sin alma a exterminar (*los pollos,* aves que no vuelan) que somos los demás, los no como ellos.


> Los que no estamos en el camino de la _'iluminación luciferina'__. _Los que somos un estorbo _'energéticamente'_ hablando, porque les robamos/entorpecemos '_la energía' _espiritual según dicen. Esa energía es el espíritu de la gnosis que tanto codicia esta secta: el espíritu del diablo. Tal cual, y suena loco porque lo es, es un enorme desequilibrio el de esta gente. Energía que nada tiene que ver con el concepto energía que tenemos los demás. Para ellos es otra cosa muy distinta, y siempre hablan con dobleces. Siempre.



*¿Por qué gripe del pollo y no de cualquier otra ave? *

Porque son animales domesticados y de granja (eufemismo de Matrix), y porque *se extermina a todos los pollos macho* de las granjas avícolas. Práctica común en la industria. Los consideran inútiles, no productivos y sin valor económico. (Oigan a *Yuval Harari*, ideólogo del World Economic Forum).

*5 prácticas legales en las granjas industriales tan crueles que parecen ilegales. 1. Exterminio masivo... *(2022)








5 prácticas legales en las granjas industriales tan crueles que parecen ilegales | Igualdad Animal


Pocas personas saben que a diario la industria somete a los animales a prácticas que son muy parecidas a la tortura.




igualdadanimal.org




*Las Granjas: centros de exterminio *(2012)








Las Granjas: centros de exterminio


Una granja es una estructura destinada a la producción de alimentos, fibras y combustibles. Las granjas comerciales se dedican a la cría de ganado del que se obtiene carne, leche y huevos principal…




plagda.wordpress.com




*Gallinas y pollos en las granjas de exterminio *(2011)





GALLINAS Y POLLOS EN LAS GRANJAS DE EXTERMINIO


Las gallinas y pollos son anim...




unblogmuyanimal.blogspot.com




*Etc, etc, etc. *Busquen ustedes antes de que Google *desindexe* estos artículos de años anteriores.

*Prensa de estos días*​
El *cambio climático aumentará el salto de virus de animales a personas*: investigación








El cambio climático aumentará el salto de virus de animales a personas: investigación


Cambio climático aumentará riesgo de que nuevos virus salten de animales a personas y podría llevar a la próxima pandemia.




www.forbes.com.mx





*China *reporta *primer caso humano* de gripe aviar H3N8








China reporta primer caso humano de gripe aviar H3N8


Casos de gripe aviar H3N8 se han detectado previamente en caballos, perros, aves de corral y focas, pero no se habían informado casos humanos.




cnnespanol.cnn.com





Un nene de 4 años es el* primer caso* de gripe aviar H3N8 en humanos








Un nene de 4 años es el primer caso de gripe aviar H3N8 en humanos


El niño reside en la provincia central de Henan, China. Las autoridades aseguraron que el riesgo de que la gripe aviar se convierta en una epidemia a gran escala es mínimo.




la100.cienradios.com





“Necesitamos estar preocupados”: Por primera vez, *un humano es contagiado con gripe aviar *H3N8 que ataca a caballos y perros








“Necesitamos estar preocupados”: Por primera vez, un humano es contagiado con gripe aviar H3N8 que ataca a caballos y perros - La Tercera


El caso fue notificado en China y se trata de un niño de cuatro años, que estuvo en contacto con aves de corral. Aunque es poco probable que este tipo de gripe se expanda entre humanos, Erik Karlsson, sdel Instituto Pasteur, "siempre se pueden producir evoluciones adaptativas".




web.archive.org





*¿Preparando la nueva plandemia?

Primer caso* humano de gripe aviar en *EEUU *- *¿Preparando la nueva plandemia? *(27 abril 2022)



La gripe aviar está aumentando en el *Reino Unido*. ¿*Son los pollos *en el jardín trasero* los culpables*?








Bird flu is on the rise in the UK. Are chickens in the back garden to blame?


The risk to humans from the disease, spread by wild birds, is low but a record level of outbreaks this year has researchers worried




www.theguardian.com





Una setentena de *pollos se someten a pruebas PCR* para participar en la Feria Avícola de El Prat (*España*)








Una setentena de pollos se someten a pruebas PCR para participar en la Feria Avícola de El Prat


No solo para los humanos es necesario realizarse un test PCR para participar en determinados eventos en un contexto de pandemia. Los pollos de raza de El Prat...




www.20minutos.es





La UPA advierte de un posible* desabastecimiento *a nivel nacional* de pollos* a partir de octubre








La UPA advierte de un posible desabastecimiento a nivel nacional de pollos a partir de octubre


La Unión de Pequeños Agricultores y Ganaderos (UPA) ha alertado de la crítica situación que sufre el sector avícola y advierte de que en octubre pod




www.telecinco.es





*Pollo cocido con irradiación electromagnética.
¿La banda de los 26GHz de la red 5G?*
Nota: ¿De qué creéis que hablan, y en qué tono de *burla*, en sus logias?


----------



## BlueOrange (24 Jun 2022)

La siguiente niña es masona, y de esto hablan abiertamente entre ellos, y llevan planificando décadas.



Un lapsus en 2018. Esta mujer es otra masona que se hace pasar por cristiana.
"Gisela Barreto: las vacunas son parte del exterminio (2018)"



Esto es una mini conferencia en una logia neoyorquina. Los judíos son algo así como príncipes para la masonería. Claro, los educan en _"el conocimiento"_ desde niños, unos adelantados, y esto es valioso para la secta.



Son _"seres de luz"._ En fin.... Son muy peligrosos. Esta secta de mierda de la masonería y sus amos, son el cártel del crimen internacional.



Otro _"ser de luz", o_tro iluminado por el diablo. Está hablando de la aparición del anticristo, que será una persona y no un Transformer de Hollywood, jefe de todos ellos. Está hablando de exterminar a todo aquel que no se pliegue a las *Siete Leyes de Noé* (Seven Laws of Noahwide), que es como la judería llama al cuerpo legal del Nuevo Orden Mundial. Exterminarán a los que no se pongan el _*'Certification Mark ID2020*_'; la marca de *Apocalipsis 13*. Y el que consienta ponérsela correrá mucho peor destino. Esta es la situación que se nos viene encima. *Toda esta mierda que estamos viviendo tiene un transfondo luciferino. ¿**A quién** rinden culto en la masonería?*










'The Messiah should arrive anytime between September 2021-2022' Kabalist Rabbi Deduces


The Hebrew year 5782, when, according to this calculation, Moshiach should arrive, begins on September 6-7, 2021 - less than a year from now.




www.israel365news.com












Los siete falsos Papas de Apocalipsis 17: 1º.Roncali, 2º.Montini, 3º.Luciani, 4º.Wojtyla, 5º.Ratzinger, 6º.BERGOGLIO y 7º, el anticristo. - Un Católico Perplejo


Los siete falsos Papas de los Últimos Tiempos según el libro de Apocalipsis, capítulo 17. El 7º es el anticristo.




uncatolicoperplejo.com





Conferencia en una logia francófona canadiense. Década de 1990. *De esto hablan en sus zulos. Por algo se ocultan.*
En la segunda parte del vídeo habla de los campos FEMA.










Campos FEMA: 800 campos de concentración en EEUU terminados desde 2007 y esperando una ley marcial. - Un Católico Perplejo


Los campos FEMA son campos de detención y/o concentración. La explicación oficial del Gobierno norteamericano es que, estos campos terminados y listos desde 2007, están levantados para contingencias en una ley marcial.




uncatolicoperplejo.com












Los campos de exterminio del Nuevo Orden Mundial. - Un Católico Perplejo


No son campos sanitarios. Se está siguiendo en todos los países la demoninada Agenda2030 impulsada por la ONU, que está dirigida desde el World Economic Forum, donde se habla abiertamente de imponer un Nuevo Orden Mundial.




uncatolicoperplejo.com


----------



## BlueOrange (25 Jun 2022)

*Son auténticas cárceles. Asesinato a nivel industrial.*

Campos "sanitarios" en China...



Australia. Los cuartos van equipados con tuberías de gas (febrero 2022).





Es siguiente tren es en China sobre diciembre de 2021 aproximadamente.


----------



## ekOz (25 Jun 2022)

No voy a ser el que defienda al lidel pero acusarlo de masonería y enlazar videos de la quinta..., tiene delito, cuando son disidencia de manual y han estafado bastante dinero, mocos magnéticos.


----------



## BlueOrange (25 Jun 2022)

ekOz dijo:


> No voy a ser el que defienda al lidel pero acusarlo de masonería y enlazar videos de la quinta..., tiene delito, cuando son disidencia de manual y han estafado bastante dinero, mocos magnéticos.



El tiempo se va... y al final. ¿Qué es lo que nos queda? ¿Qué queremos que sea de nosotros?


----------



## ·TUERTO (27 Jun 2022)

*En La Quinta Columna leen a don Gonzalo @BlueOrange . Me alegro:





*


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (27 Jun 2022)

up


----------



## BlueOrange (27 Jun 2022)

Directo nocturno.



La retrasmisión de facebook la han baneado en directo.





*trovo.live* es otra plataforma de emisión online.





Trovo







trovo.live





Una vez terminado el programa lo suben a *odysee.com* para verlos en diferido.








LA QUINTA COLUMNA


La Quinta Columna es un espacio para el libre pensamiento ... Un espacio para la investigación, análisis, ciencia, opinión, entrevistas de toda la actualidad .. En esta comunidad tienen cabida todas a...




odysee.com





*Telegram *de la Quinta Columna:








LA QUINTA COLUMNA TV


INFORMACIÓN ALTERNATIVA SIN CENSURA




t.me




*Foro *en telegram de La Quinta Columna:








FORO LA QUINTA COLUMNA


https://t.me/OPERAC_ENJAMBRE	Compartir este enlace a quien quiera sumarse al enjambre




t.me


----------



## BlueOrange (28 Jun 2022)

*Transistor de grafeno a 26 GHz*
www.silicon.es

jranchal TI, 12 de diciembre de *2008*, 10:21 | Actualizado en 13 febrero 2016, 23:17 

*IBM, como otros fabricantes, cree que el silicio no formará parte del futuro de la informática y está trabajando en alternativas que como el grafeno, permitirá aumentar la frecuencia de trabajo de los microprocesadores hasta cotas inalcanzables para el silicio, que lleva 40 años gobernando el mundo de la computación.*

Los investigadores del centro TJ Watson Research que IBM tiene en Nueva York, han logrado que un transitor de grafeno  opere a frecuencias de 26 GHz , lo que según sus responsables, “es un paso importante en la aplicación del grafeno en la industria electrónica”.

Dicen los investigadores que el grafeno es el material más duro que se conoce, lo que unido a sus excepcionales cualidades como conductor puede convertirlo en el sustituto del silicio.

Otros tipos de materiales están siendo probados, como un híbrido de Intel que usa la base del silicio tradicional y el fosfuro de indio, que genera una luz láser que puede utilizarse para transmisión de datos. La utilización del fosfuro de indio conseguiría procesadores de un potencial impresionante con frecuencias de hasta 1.000 GHz, dicen los científicos.

Para ser útiles en la informática, estos desarrollos deberían llevar consigo nuevos diseños de hardware y gestión, en otros componentes tan importantes como el bus de memoria, verdadero cuello de botella por su incapacidad para gestionar la brutal cantidad de datos servidos por los procesadores.

*FUENTE:* Transistor de grafeno a 26 GHz | Silicon


----------



## BlueOrange (28 Jun 2022)

15* NOVIEMBRE 2021*
Vídeo: "Donde vas sin vacunar" donde Dani Mateo, junto con el presentador Gran Wyoming, versiona una canción de la película Sonrisas y Lágrimas.








Dani Mateo dedica un 'karaoke humillante' a los antivacunas que copan los hospitales de Austria


El Gran Wyoming pide a Dani Mateo que invente una "temaco austriaco sobre los antivacunas" y lo hace al ritmo de la canción de 'Sonrisa y Lágrimas'.




www.lasexta.com






27 *MAYO 2022*
Dani Mateo da un última hora sobre el *estado de salud* de El Gran Wyoming: Desde el pasado martes, El Gran Wyoming está siendo sustituido por Dani Mateo al frente de 'El Intermedio'.








Dani Mateo da un última hora sobre el estado de salud de El Gran Wyoming: "No ha habido suerte"


Desde el pasado martes, El Gran Wyoming está siendo sustituido por Dani Mateo al frente de 'El Intermedio'




www.cope.es





25 *JUNIO 2022*
Dani Mateo desvela el *problema de salud* por el que no puede presentar 'Zapeando': El presentador de La Sexta lleva varios días sin ponerse delante de las cámara.








Dani Mateo desvela el problema de salud por el que no puede presentar 'Zapeando': "Lo he intentado"


El presentador de La Sexta lleva varios días sin ponerse delante de las cámaras de Atresmedia y ha explicado el motivo en sus redes sociales




www.cope.es





*CAMPAÑA DE MARKETING PRO-VACUNA*

​
En la logia (el Estado paralelo y dentro del Estado, de ahí sale la agenda) les ordenan que participen en la campaña de propaganda ya que son personajes públicos. Se les organiza el día y se les da el soplo de cuándo, para que coincida con inoculaciones *placebo* y con los equipos de televisión o prensa.Y como ovejas obedientes, van.

Lo curisoso que estoy viendo es que que gran parte de los casos de vacunados con efectos adversos, o muerte, son de masones anónimos.








The Wake Up Project (Covid-19)


Welcome on my channel fellow Truthseeker The purpose of this channel is to document adverse reactions due to the novel experimental Covid mRNA-Injections and to bring out the voices of th...




odysee.com




Un ejemplo en la imagen de gente *seriamente afectada por la vacuna o directamente fallecida.* Son masones participando de la campaña de marketing pro vacunación. Las fotos son en el momento o en el día de la inoculación, para ser subidas a *redes sociales* y con ello hacer campaña*. *Están haciendo *mudras *o signos masonicos. Es decir. Están cumpliendo el encargo que se les ha ordenado.







Sobre ese mudra en particular.








MUDRAS y signos de la masonería: el signo Vav: «Con este signo vencerás».


A continuación dejo un banco de imágenes a modo de ejemplo de lo extendido que está en el mundo este cáncer de la masonería. Enorme tristeza es ver todas estas imágenes.




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com




Es decir. No sólo a los personajes conocidos *se les pide que hagan campaña pro vacuna*, sino también a la gente normal de la secta luciferina. Que hagan fotos y vídeos para subir a sus redes sociales y al igual que con los famosos, se les dice que son enviados a* inoculaciones placebo*.

En fin.... La *masonería *y sus *guerras/revoluciones* de falsa bandera, sus PsyOp de mierda y su *pandemia de mentiras* en pos de levantar un genocida Nuevo Orden del anticristo. Son tiempos peligrosos incluso para ellos, actores/simuladores y cómplices de esta mentira mundial. La masonería no tiene reparos en asesinar a su propia gente.

*OBEDIENCIA Y RULETA RUSA*

Ilustro con este *otro ejemplo *de dos hermanas. Son masonas ya que ambas hacen *varios mudras*. Se puede ver en su narrativa que han recibido el soplo _"de arriba"_ para vacunarse (con *placebo*, se entiende) y hacer campaña en sus redes sociales. Siguiendo el relato, en el último momento, ambas ya allí en el vacunatorio, se les cambió el plan y no recibieron la vacuna prometida sino que recibieron otra no pactada.



En este segundo vídeo, días después, una de las heramanas relata que ha tenido reacciones adversas por la vacuna, que no era la que le prometieron. Es decir, que no fue *placebo*.



Les ha podido costar la vida. Dos crías. Y hay tantos que están muriendo. Gente inocente que a nadie han hecho daño.

¡Ay de aquel que participe de esto! Activamente o con su silencio.


----------



## BlueOrange (28 Jun 2022)

*CULPAR A LAS VÍCTIMAS*​
La masonería, en su narrativa interna y que contínuamente veo en las redes, *culpabiliza a las víctimas inocentes* inoculadas *de su propia muerte*. Hablo de la gente corriente engañada por sus propios médicos, entornos sociales (trabajo, colegios, etc) y hasta por _"amistades"_ y familiares covidianos.



No estoy hablando de los Ainhoa Arteta, Rafael Nadal, Antonio Resines, Santiago Segura, Gran Wyoming, Dani Mateo y un largo etc, ya que estos no son víctinas inocentes, Son víctimas, sí; y merecen el mismo apoyo, a nadie hay que dejar fuera; pero no son inocentes ya que son masones y *conocían *la situación previamente. Es decir, el engaño en el que caen es distinto ya que deriba de *obedecer a una orden *de participar en la covidiana *campaña de propaganda.* Creían que iban a ser inoculados con *placebo *y son casos de depuración interna de la secta. Es decir, castigos ejemplarizantes en orden a una disciplina interna.

*LA LEY DEL MÁS FUERTE*​
Retomando el tema del principio, la gente de la masonería en su odio, en su *i*lógica _"lógica_", *culpabilizan a la víctima* de ser engañada y se les ve continuamente sosteniendo lo siguiente: '*si te engañan es tu problema y el culpable eres tú por ser débil e inepto. Selección natural: sobras'*. Para ellos, en su sistema de valores paralelo donde el bien y el mal lo fabrica y dicta el vencedor (por ejemplo, el masónico y criminal _Positivismo Jurídico_ del Régimen del 78 sale de aquí, donde tratan de imponer que la definición del bien y del mal es dictada por un juez, y legislada por el Congreso. Y de aquí el Estado, _en manos de la secta_, pasa a ser Dios). Bueno... Retomando el hilo continúo con que para ellos la legitimidad, el derecho a dominio y a la permanencia pertenece _"por derecho"_ al más hábil y fuerte, donde la palabra de éste pasa a ser ley. En fin... Este engendro no es más que la* ley del más fuerte*, como los animales salvajes, ese *espíritu depredador* de dominar desde la cima (el cabrón sobre las cabras o el gallo sobre las gallinas). Y a nosotros nos consideran *animales *_*"sin alma"*_, de granja, borregos, palabra esta última que usan mucho. En fin... Ridículos razonamientos y doctrinas de mierda en esa enfermiza *obsesión que tienen de dominarlo todo*.

*"LA MENTIRA ES UN ARMA REVOLUCIONARIA." *- Vladimir Lenin.​
*La mentira para ellos es un juego de habilidad y destreza, de capacidad intelectual para comprender la realidad y manipularla*. *La mentira es la primera forma de control y sometimiento sobre alguien* y por esto estudian tanto la rama de la _Filosofía _llamada _Lógica_. Y son adictos a la *Psicología del Comportamiento* en vista a un control social pasivo (cuerpo de mentiras) y activo (presiones, coacciones y chantajes) de la población. Con todo esto hacen su Ingeniería Social en forma de *ciencia del sometimiento*. Para ellos, y son legión, es una condecoración el ser un buen engañador, un sofista y hereje. Palabra esta última, hereje, que aman debido al odio espiritual que padece esta secta *contra Dios* y su Cristo, *y contra todo lo Cristiano*.













19 No se alegren a costa mía
mis injustos enemigos;
no se hagan *guiños de ojo*
los que sin causa me odian,
20 porque ni siquiera hablan de paz,
y planean traidoramente fraudes
contra los pacíficos de la tierra.
- Salmo 34, 19-20.

12 Hijo de Belial es el hombre inicuo, anda con perversidad en la boca,
13 *guiña los ojos,* hace *señas *con los pies, *habla con los dedos*.
14 En su corazón habita la perversidad; urde el mal en todo tiempo, y siembra discordias.
- Proverbios 6, 12-14.

*CONTESTACIÓN*​
Dejo aquí esta *dura y merecida contestación* traída de otro hilo. Un desaogo más que nada.


Lobo macho dijo:


>



Enormes plagas de langostas (*Apoc.9*), muchedumbres de lobos a caballo con corazas de azufre y sedientos de vosotros, *están al filo de vuestras cabezas*. Tú, pueblo de mentira, hijos de la gnosis. Vuestros engaños caeran sobre vosotros y no tendréis dónde esconderos. Pagaréis carísimo por cada gota de sangre inocente que derraméis.

Según ocultes la verdad, no encontrarás la salida. Y la única mano que os podrá ayudar, a ti y a tu gente, será la de aquellos que habréis asesinado.

Dónde está vuestra inteligencia, porque sólo veo espantajos soplados por demonios.

*EDITO*





Y *no sois tan listos*, tú mismo eres un buen ejemplo con tu _"profunda"_ e infantil frase, ridículo payaso, ¡¡mocoso!!, que se os ve venir de bien lejos. Y la cosas no funcionan así, como crees y refleja ese errado cartel tuyo, filosofía barata y carraca de mierda. Tan cutre que ni siquiera encaja y que sólo sirve para soltar una carcajada. ¡¡Coño!!, ¡¡y que además lo llamáis _'lógica'_!!, ¡¡Con dos cojones!!,... Pero qué ilusa es vuestra noña arrogancia de niño encumbrado. No sabes cómo funciona la realidad ni sobre qué leyes se rige la creación. Sólo hacéis ejercicios de voluntad como hacen los críos: forzar la situación e insistir e insistir. Creeís que forzando unos alicates terminan entrando en la cerradura de una puerta. Y no es así ni lo ha sido nunca como funcionan las cosas, ni lo será. Vuestro diablo os engaña metiéndoos en ese laberinto de realidades que es su mente. Es decir, sentándoos en las butacas de esa sala suya de cine. Y ahí os tragáis su película, vuestra_ "iluminación" _llena de confusión y oscuridad. Porque no experimentáis nada más que su mente. Porque de ella no salís en ningún momento. Y ahí estáis y por ahí venís, montados en esa cucaracha alada, y que de nada os sirve ya la verdad porque ya no podéis acceder a ella. Está fuera de vuestro alcance y no porque no podáis verla, que la véis bien clara, sino porque no podéis soportarla. Ese es el fruto de vuestro árbol prohibido: el odio del ángel caído *ardiendo en vosotros* (Juan 8, 44); ya que vuestra gnosis sólo es el anzuelo. Auténticas marionetas en manos de un pirómano es lo sois tú y tu pueblo.

Realmente tras esa cómplice y ridícula media sonrisa que se os pone en la cara, habita la sandez tras de ella. Devastación dentro de vosotros, fraudulentos y corruptos hasta la náusea. Vuestras acciones os convierten en mierda porque eso es lo que amáis: la corrupción, la mentira y el asesinato. *Esta es vuestra elección, **lo que elegís amar**, y en eso os convertís.*

Y además, qué agonía es escucharos. Joder. Vuestra eterna guerra sin causa. Vuestro amor a los sofismas, silogismos y herejías; y los amores perros y banales preocupaciones... de _'iluminaciones'_ de mierda que os llenan. Qué pérdida de tiempo es presenciaros, joder, en vuestro eterno Teatro de Calle. Si no estuviese padeciendo vuestro ridículo y desequilibrado *Gang Stalking*; que hay que estar sonado para hacer lo que hacéis, ridículas vidas de mierda que lleváis;... Decía que si no hubiese conocido vuestro *Gang Stalking*, igualmente habria pasado de vosotros y de vuestros *valores chatarra*, *picores de coño* y preocupaciones de mierda. Que no hay quién aguante vuestras mentes, jodidas langostas, que sois vosotros las verdaderas langostas, jodida lacra, que llevando *heces sobre vuestras cabezas*, lo llamáis *Corona*.

En fin... Lo que habita en el interior de vuestra secta son auténticos arañazos sobre una pizarra, danzas de boda en un edificio en llamas. Hijos de la tormenta.


----------



## SeñorLobo (28 Jun 2022)

Mi Maestro y yo damos fe de que todo lo que se está diciendo en este hilo es, en verdad, cierto.
Arrepentíos pecadores. Os ba a hesplotar la caveza por meteros cosas raras en el puerco


----------



## BlueOrange (29 Jun 2022)

La *bandera invertida *de estos días (Pedro Sánchez en la OTAN) es otro guiño simbólico del inminente colapso. El _*Great Reset*_ lo comienzan por Europa. Por los países de mayor tradición Católica. Y tras unos poquitos meses será global.

"_*Francia, Italia, España e Inglaterra* estarán en guerra; la sangre correrá por las *calles*; el francés luchará contra el francés, el italiano contra el italiano; enseguida habrá una guerra universal que será espantosa."_ - Nª Sra. de La Salette (1846).

La Catedral de Notre Dame fue otro de estos guiños.

"..._, porque los *desórdenes *y los crímenes de los hombres traspasan la bóveda de los Cielos. PARÍS SERÁ QUEMADO Y MARSELLA ENGULLIDA. Varias grandes *ciudades *serán sacudidas y engullidas por terremotos. Se creerá que todo está perdido. No se verán más que homicidios, no se verá más que ruido de armas y blasfemias. Los justos sufrirán mucho;" _- Nª Sra. de La Salette (1846).














Pedro Sánchez habla en la cumbre de la OTAN con la bandera de España al revés


El presidente del Gobierno, Pedro Sánchez, ha intervenido en el inicio de la cumbre de la OTAN en Madrid con la bandera de España del revés.




okdiario.com












El significado de una bandera invertida y la humillante actitud de Sánchez en Marruecos







www.outono.net


----------



## BlueOrange (29 Jun 2022)

Todos los vocales del *Cosejo General del Poder Judical *con cuentas en paraísos fiscales. TODOS, que parecen uno de los clanes de Las Barranquillas en los años dorados de la heroína. Los siguientes números son los últimos sobornos o delitos de cohecho que van desde *desde abril de 2020 hasta el presente*.

Recuerden que la corrupción de esta _"democracia"_ liberal es endémica y de raíz desde su origen en 1978.








El detalle del Expediente Royuela con el que también se desmonta la f@rsem1a-El Diestro TV


Casi sin quererlo, la familia Royuela desmonta también lo que llevamos viviendo en España, y en todo el mundo, desde hace más de dos años. ¿Os habéis fijado en




eldiestro.tv








*Pillados con cuentas millonarias en paraísos fiscales todos los integrantes del CGPJ, con Lesmes a la cabeza.* Jun 27, 2022 | Notas de prensa (*www.acodap.com*)






_El viejo y masónico Signo de Fe o Fidelidad._









900+ ***Freemason & Occult Poses ideas in 2022 | proverbs 6, freemason, his eyes


Feb 20, 2022 - A worthless person, a wicked man, goes about with crooked speech, who winks maliciously with his eye, signals with his feet and motions with his fingers, who plots evil with deceit in his heart-- he always stirs up conflict. Proverbs 6:12-14//////For more info, see...




www.pinterest.es




*LISTADO DE LOS FRÁTERES *(de las langostas).

*Carlos Lesmes Serrano* aparece como beneficiario de *170 depósitos de 100.000* *€ *cada uno (por un importe total de 17.000.000 €) en el STANDARD BANK ISLE OF MAN.

*Rafael Fernández Valverde* aparece como beneficiario de *10 depósitos de 100.000 € *cada uno (por un importe total de 1.000.000 €) en el CREDIT DE ANDORRA.

*Vicente Guilarte Gutiérrez *aparece como beneficiario de *10 depósitos de 100.000 $* cada uno (por un importe total de 1.000.000 $) en el ITAU DE BRASIL.

*Álvaro Cuesta Martínez* aparece como beneficiario de *16 depósitos de 75.000 $* cada uno (por un importe total de 1.200.000 $) en el BANISTMO DE PANAMÁ.

*José Antonio Ballestero Pascual* aparece como beneficiario de *12 depósitos de 100.000 €* cada uno (por un importe total de 1.200.000 €) en el VP BANK DE LIECHTENSTEIN.

*Gerardo Martínez Tristán* aparece como beneficiario de *10 depósitos de 100.000 €* cada uno (por un importe total de 1.000.000 €) en el BANQUE DE LUXEMBOURG.

*Enrique Lucas Murillo* de la Cueva aparece como beneficiario de *15 depósitos de 200.000 € *cada uno (por un importe total de 3.000.000 €) en el BANQUE BCP DE LUXEMBURGO.

*Clara Martínez de Careaga García* aparece como beneficiaria de *10 depósitos de 125.000 $* cada uno (por un importe total de 1.250.000 $) en el BLADEX DE PANAMÁ.

*Juan Martínez Moya* aparece como beneficiario de *10 depósitos de 100.000 €* cada uno (por un importe total de 1.000.000 €) en el ISLE OF MAN BANK.

*Roser Bach Fabregó *aparece como beneficiario de *18 depósitos de 50.000 €* cada uno (por un importe total de 900.000 €) en el BANK OF IRELAND – DUBLIN.

*Nuria Díaz Abad* aparece como beneficiario de *14 depósitos de 50.000 €* cada uno (por un importe total de 700.000 €) en el FRICK BANK DE LIECHTENSTEIN.

*Rafael Mozo Muelas* aparece como beneficiario de *4 depósitos de 250.000 $* cada uno (por un importe total de 1.000.000 $) en el SCOTIA BANK DE NASSAU-BAHAMAS.

*Wenceslao Francisco Olea Godoy* aparece como beneficiario de *18 depósitos de 50.000 €* cada uno (por un importe total de 900.000 €) en el FRICK BANK DE LIECHTENSTEIN.

*Carmen Llombart Pérez* aparece como beneficiario de *10 depósitos de 120.000 €* cada uno (por un importe total de 1.200.000 €) en el CENTRO BANK DE VADUZ-LIECHTENSTEIN.

*Pilar Sepúlveda García de la Torre* aparece como beneficiario de *6 depósitos de 150.000 $* cada uno (por un importe total de 900.000 $) en el DELTA BANK AND TRUST – CAIMAN.

*María Concepción Sáez Rodríguez *aparece como beneficiaria de *3 depósitos de 300.000 €* cada uno (por un importe total de 900.000 €) en el NBG BANK DE LA VALETA – MALTA.

*Juan Manuel Fernández Martínez* aparece como beneficiario de *10 depósitos de 50.000 € *cada uno (por un importe total de 500.000 €) en el NEUE BANK DE VADUZ – LIECHTENSTEIN.

*María Victoria Cinto Lapuente* aparece como beneficiaria de *5 depósitos de 300.000 €* cada uno (por un importe total de 1.500.000 €) en el FCM BANK-MALTA.

*María del Mar Cabrejas Guijarro* aparece como beneficiaria de *6 depósitos de 175.000 $* cada uno (por un importe total de 1.050.000 $) en el BANQUE HAVILLAND DE BAHAMAS.

*José María Macías Castaño* aparece como beneficiario de *10 depósitos de 150.000 €* cada uno (por un importe total de 1.500.000 €) en el LEUMI BANK DE JERSEY.

*María Ángeles Carmona Vergara* aparece como beneficiaria de *10 depósitos de 120.000 $* cada uno (por un importe total de 1.200.000 $) en el NOVOBANQ-SEYCHELLES.

*José Luis De Benito y Benítez De Lugo* aparece como beneficiario de *10 depósitos de 750.000 € *cada uno (por un importe total de 750.000 €) en el AIB BANK-JERSEY.








Pillados con cuentas en paraísos todos los integrantes del CGPJ


¡Terremoto en el poder judicial! Pillados con cuentas millonarias en paraísos fiscales todos los integrantes del CGPJ, con Lesmes a la cabeza




www.acodap.com





*Otros casos recientes que me viene a la memoria.*








La factura de la corrupción andaluza: más de 1.200 millones bajo sospecha y más de 600 imputados


Mientras Susana Díaz se desgañita en los mítines del PSOE, arengando a los suyos para que voten en las elecciones andaluzas del próximo 2 de diciembre, sus antecesores y padrinos,




www.elmundo.es












Sentencia caso ERE Andalucia: Las cifras del mayor caso de corrupción en España


El caso de los ERE de la Junta de Andalucía se enfrenta este martes a su sentencia, el momento más esperado por los 21 ex altos cargos del Gobierno autonómico que se sent...




www.lavanguardia.com





*Más "casos aislados". *








Todos los Casos de Corrupción en España, con Caras, Nombres, Costes... | Casos-Aislados.com


La Corrupción en España no son Casos Aislados, ni Manzanas Podridas, tampoco son unos pocos Chorizos en política, es una Trama Mafiosa Política y Empresarial que se dedicó a saquear España.




casos-aislados.com













*El problema siempre ha sido éste.*









Un homenaje “masónico” a las víctimas del Covid


Reconozco que no soy especialista en la masonería, ni, por tanto, en rituales ma...




www.elconfidencialdigital.com












Más sobre el funeral de Estado masónico del coronavirus: sin cruz pero con círculo. Y demuestra que jamás los hijos de la viuda habían alcanzado tanto poder en las instituciones españolas, como ahora, en la España de Felipe VI


Para que luego digan que las redes sociales no son aprovechables. Observen ustedes lo que ha publicado alguien que sabe de lo que está hablando, del ritual m...




www.hispanidad.com












Minuto de silencio y versos sobre el silencio, de Octavio Paz. No vi que nadie se santiguara


“Vamos a dormir” les decía a sus compañeros el revolucionario francés Georges-Jacques Danton, antes de que le rebanaran el pescuezo. Para él no había nada má...




www.hispanidad.com


----------



## BlueOrange (30 Jun 2022)

*Urge liberar el espectro de 26 GHz para acelerar la 5G en Europa*

Un informe de Plum Consulting, encargado por *Qualcomm *y *Nokia*, pide a los gobiernos y reguladores europeos que pongan a disposición esta banda como una prioridad para liberar todo el potencial de las nuevas redes móviles y no quedarse atrás respecto a otras regiones.

CRISTINA ALBARRÁN13/07/*2021

Plum Consulting* ha lanzado un informe que solicita a los gobiernos y reguladores europeos que prioricen el suministro de espectro de 26GHz para acelerar el tan necesario despliegue de los servicios 5G en la región europea y posibilitar así su máximo potencial. Encargado por *Qualcomm Technologies* y *Nokia*, el informe concluye que incentivar la innovación asegurando la disponibilidad del espectro mmWave proporcionará una base importante para el crecimiento económico durante la próxima década.

(...)

Las recomendaciones en el informe incluyen eliminar las barreras de entrada para promover el uso de 26GHz, incluida la *reducción de su coste* en comparación con otras bandas móviles, *implementar incentivos y deducciones fiscales...*

(Continúa el artículo).








Urge liberar el espectro de 26 GHz para acelerar la 5G en Europa


Un informe de Plum Consulting, encargado por Qualcomm y Nokia, pide a los gobiernos y reguladores europeos que pongan a disposición esta banda como una prioridad para liberar todo el potencial de las nuevas redes móviles y no quedarse atrás respecto a otras regiones.




www.redestelecom.es


----------



## BlueOrange (30 Jun 2022)

BioHacking 58 -* Relación entre los Ch3m7r41Ls y las antenas*


----------



## BlueOrange (30 Jun 2022)

Joe Biden, Justin Trudeau, Emmanuel Macron, Boris Johnson, Ursula von der Leyen,... (*G7 - Junio 2022*).







*PROFECÍA DE Nª SRA. DE LA SALETTE (1846)*
SOBRE LOS ÚLTIMOS TIEMPOS

*Prólogo*​
La aparición de la Virgen María en el pequeño pueblo francés de La Salette, fue aprobada por el Papa Pío IX (1846-1878). Es decir, es auténtica y en base a la Iglesia Tradicional de siempre. No es una aparición falsa como las de Garabandal o Medjugorje, ambas fraudes de la apóstata iglesia conciliar: la surgida del masónico *Concilio Vaticano II *(1962-1965). La Iglesia venía muy herida por infiltración masónica desde finales del siglo XIX, y terminó cayendo anegada en manos de sus enemigos en 1958, a la muerte del último Papa legítimo: *Pío XII*.








80 Aniversario de la Coronación del último Papa Católico


TAL DÍA COMO HOY hace 80 años, era coronado Papa el Cardenal Eugenio María Pacelli, noble patricio romano, que reinó co...




sicutoves.blogspot.com





*EXTRACTOS *DE LA PROFECÍA DE MARÍA SANTÍSIMA.​
"Los gobernantes civiles tendrán todos *un mismo plan*, que será abolir y hacer desaparecer todo principio religioso, para dar lugar al materialismo, al ateísmo, al espiritismo y a toda clase de vicios."

"Se abolirán los poderes civiles y eclesiásticos; todo orden y toda justicia serán pisoteados; no se verán más que homicidios, odio, envidia, mentira y discordia sin amor por la patria y por la familia."

"*Francia, Italia, España e Inglaterra* estarán en guerra; la sangre correrá por las calles; el francés luchará contra el francés, el italiano contra el italiano; enseguida habrá una guerra universal que será espantosa."

", porque los desórdenes y los crímenes de los hombres traspasan la bóveda de los Cielos. PARÍS SERÁ QUEMADO y MARSELLA ENGULLIDA. Varias grandes ciudades serán sacudidas y engullidas por terremotos. Se creerá que todo está perdido. No se verán más que homicidios, no se verá más que ruido de armas y blasfemias. Los justos sufrirán mucho;"

"Durante este tiempo NACERÁ EL ANTICRISTO, de una religiosa hebrea, de una falsa Virgen (nota: neo-iglesia ecuménica y pagana, ONU de religiones, de Bergoglio), que tendrá comunicación con la antigua serpiente, maestra de impureza. Su padre será Obispo."

"*Roma *perderá la fe y se convertirá en la *sede del anticristo*."

PROFECÍA COMPLETA:








Nª Sra de La Salette (1846): «el número de Sacerdotes y religiosos que se separarán de la verdadera religión será grande». -


«Un precursor del anticristo, con sus tropas de muchas naciones, combatirá contra el verdadero Cristo, el único salvador del mundo; derramará mucha sangre y pretenderá aniquilar el culto a Dios para ser tenido como un Dios.» Nª Sra de La Salette (1846).




uncatolicoperplejo.com


----------



## BlueOrange (30 Jun 2022)

*CUÁL ES LA SITUACIÓN DE LA IGLESIA*

Recuerden que la Iglesia Católica en 1958 cayó en manos de sus enemigos (masonería infiltrada). El Papa elegido en 1958 era francmasón y convocó con prisa el muy nefasto *Concilio Vaticano II* (1962-1965). En ese Concilio destruyeron a la Iglesia (reformando/destruyendo sus Sacramentos: la *Misa*, el Sacramento del *Sacerdocio*, etc) y la _"nueva iglesia"_ con minúscula, llamada iglesia conciliar por éste Concilio, estaba controlada por la masonería y de cristiana tenía, y tiene hoy, la cáscara externa y poco más. Hoy los cristianos estamos desperdigados como ovejas sin pastor (sin Papa y con poquísmos sacerdotes verdaderos).

Explico todo esto tras el tuit.



La Iglesia venía infiltradad desde el siglo XIX por elementos intrusos (herejes), y desde mediados del siglo XX, ya muy numerosos, la Iglesia cayó en manos de sus enemigos.

*La Iglesia combatida por infiltración masónica*

_«En espacio de siglo y medio la secta de los* Masones* ha logrado unos aumentos mucho mayores de cuanto podía esperarse, e *infiltrándose* con tanta audacia como dolo en todas las clases sociales ha llegado a tener tanto poder que parece haberse hecho *casi dueña de los Estados*.” _- Papa León XIII. Encíclica Humanun genus, del 20 de abril de *1884*.

La Iglesia venía combatida y herida por infiltración masónica. Esa infiltración de elementos intrusos se introducían a traves de los seminarios...

"_Que los que estén al frente de las comunidades religiosas vigilen a las personas que han de recibir, porque el demonio usará toda su malicia *para introducir en las órdenes* religiosas a personas entregadas al pecado, pues los desórdenes y el amor de los placeres carnales se extenderán por toda la Tierra."_ - Profecía de Nª Sra. de La Salette (1846).

*Los herejes/intrusos trajeron la corriente interna llamada Modernismo*

... y que dieron lugar a una nueva corriente ideológica *herética* dentro de la Iglesia y que denominaron *Modernismo. *

El *modernismo* es la _“síntesis de todas las herejías”._ - Papa San Pío X en *1907* (Encíclica Pascendi, n. 39). El mismo Papa denunció a los modernistas como _“el más pernicioso de todos los adversarios de la Iglesia”_ y señaló que, _“sin tener en cuenta la disposición interna del alma, de la cual solo Dios es el juez”_, se manifiestan por_”sus principios, su forma de hablar y su acción.” _(Encíclica Pascendi, n. 3).

_“En los *años veinte*, la conjuración había tomado proporciones alarmantes, pues no solamente el bajo clero y la juventud, sino también una parte notable del alto clero militaban ya bajo la bandera de la revolución. Luego del consistorio secreto del 23 de mayo de* 1923*, *Pío XI* interroga a una treintena de cardenales de la curia sobre la oportunidad de convocar un concilio ecuménico. El *cardenal Boggiani* estima que una parte considerable del clero y de los obispos estaba imbuida de las ideas modernistas. “Esta mentalidad puede inclinar a ciertos Padres a presentar mociones, a introducir métodos incompatibles con las tradiciones católicas”. El *cardenal Billot* era todavía más franco. Expresa su temor de ver el *concilio* “manipulado por “los peores enemigos de la Iglesia; los *modernistas*, que se aprestan ya, como indicios ciertos lo muestran, *a hacer la revolución en la Iglesia, un nuevo 1789.*” _(in: Mons. Marcel Lefebvre: Le destronaron. Del liberalismo a la apostasía. La tragedia conciliar, Ed. San Pío X, Bs. As. 1987, p. 159/160).”

*El **apóstata Concilio Vaticano II** (1962-19654)*

Estos herejes se hicieron numerosos con el paso de las décadas y al final se impusieron convocando el nefasto y apóstata Concilio Vaticano II (1962-1965). Fue un auténtico despropósito ese Concilio. Ahí sentaron las bases de la destrucción de los Sacramentos de la Iglesia, que son el Corazón de ésta.








Misterio de Iniquidad. Investigación teológica, histórica y canónica. - Un Católico Perplejo


"El presente estudio quiere ser simplemente el "eco" del magisterio, una colección de documentos y de textos de la Iglesia una, santa, católica, apostólica y romana. "El misterio de la iniquidad", escribe el apóstol San Pablo, "ya está obrando ciertamente, sólo hay el que ahora detiene hasta que...




uncatolicoperplejo.com




*El francmasón Angelo Roncali*

A la muerte del último papa legítimo, Pío XII en 1958, la Cátedra de la Verdad (el Papado) fue usurpada por el francmasón Angelo *Roncalli*. Al que le conocería como *Juan XXIII*. En la siguiente foto aparece en una ceremonia de obediencia masónica. Lean el pie de foto.







_Paris, enero 15 de 1953. Imposición a Roncalli de la birreta de Cardenal por el masónico presidente de Francia, Vincent Auriol. Se trata de una ceremonia de obediencia masónica. Si se hubiese conocido esta imagen entonces, Roncalli (que sería Juan XXIII en 1958) hubiera sido __excomulgado *ipso-facto* __(en el acto, en el mismo instante de conocerse su pertenencia a la secta de la masonería sin necesidad de juicio ni de nada) y habría perdido todas las dignidades del sacerdocio. No podría ni comulgar en una Misa._

*Todos los anti Papas después de 1958 son o judíos o masones.*


> «*Poner al hombre sobre el altar*» es lo propio de los francmasones (Jacques Mitterrand, grado 33, antiguo Gran Maestre del Gran Oriente).
> «Nosotros tenemos el *culto del hombre*» (Montini: discurso de clausura de Vaticano II, 7 de diciembre de 1965).
> Nota personal: el Cristiano pone a Dios en el altar y nunca a sí mismo. Porque *esto último es lo que hizo Lucifer* y tras él, su gente.



*Roncali *(Juan XXIII) era francmasón.
*Montini *(Pablo VI) era judío y masón: *La nueva Iglesia montiniana - Pablo VI (1963-1978)*.
*Luciani *(JPI) era masón y lo asesinaron a los 33 días de usurpar el Papado.
*Wojtyla *(JPII) era judío y masón.
*Ratzinger *(BXVI) también es judío y masón: *Patrón confirmado: Madre de Benedicto XVI fue hija ilegítima de la hebrea María Tauber*.
*Bergoglio *(es el antecesor del anticristo) aparte de Rotario en Argentina, éste criminal pertenece a la logia Sociedad O.T.O. (Ordo Templi Orientis).








Los siete falsos Papas de Apocalipsis 17: 1º.Roncali, 2º.Montini, 3º.Luciani, 4º.Wojtyla, 5º.Ratzinger, 6º.BERGOGLIO y 7º, el anticristo. - Un Católico Perplejo


Los siete falsos Papas de los Últimos Tiempos según el libro de Apocalipsis, capítulo 17. El 7º es el anticristo.




uncatolicoperplejo.com





«Pues esos falsos apóstoles, obreros engañosos, se disfrazan de apóstoles de Cristo; y no es maravilla, pues el mismo satanás se disfraza de ángel de luz. No es, pues, mucho que sus ministros se disfracen de ministros de justicia: su fin será el que corresponder a sus obras». -2 Corintios 11, 13-15.

*LISTA PECORELLI (1976)*

"Se trata de la lista de *116* masones ocupando *altísimos cargos* en el Vaticano en aquel nefasto *Concilio Vaticano I**I *(1962-1965). Lista que publicó en *1976 *el periodista *Carmine *(Mino) *Pecorelli*, y que siendo aún muy incompleta (faltan muchos) es una auténtica bomba ya que refleja que el grado de infiltración de la masonería en la Iglesia, ya en aquel entones, estaba fuera de control."








Lista Pecorelli (1976). Lista de la “Gran Loggia Vaticana” operativa en el Concilio Vaticano II (1962-1965).


Se trata de la lista de 116 masones ocupando altísimos cargos en el Vaticano en aquel nefasto Concilio Vaticano II (1962-1965). Lista que publicó en 1976 el periodista Carmine (Mino) Pecorelli, y q…




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com





Les dejo al célebre "Cardenal"* Achille Liénart. *Masón grado 30, Grado Kadosh, _"el grado del odio"_. Fue uno de los cabecillas del nefasto Concilio Vaticano II (1962-1965).








El «caballero Kadosh» Cardenal Achille Liénart. - Un Católico Perplejo


De especial interés es la figura del Cardenal Achille Lienart, 30º grado de la Francmasonería, "caballero Kadosh." Fue quien ordenó a Marcel Lefebtre.




uncatolicoperplejo.com


----------



## BlueOrange (30 Jun 2022)

*Sobre la pagana demonolatría (idolatría) y su falso ecumenismo.*

_«Yo soy Yavé, tu Dios, que te ha sacado de la tierra de Egipto, de la casa de la servidumbre. *Tú no tendrás otro dios que a mí*. No te harás imágenes talladas, ni figuración alguna de lo que hay en lo alto en los cielos, ni de lo que hay abajo sobre la tierra, ni de lo que hay en las aguas debajo de la tierra. No te postrarás ante ellas, y no las servirás, porque yo soy Yave, tu Dios, un Dios celoso, que castiga en los hijos las iniquidades de los padres, hasta la tercera y cuarta generación de los que me *odian*, y hago misericordia hasta mil generaciones de los que me *aman* y guardan mis mandamientos."_ (Éxodo 20, 3-6).

_"13 No matarás. 14 No adulterarás. 15 No robarás. 16 No testificarás contra tu prójimo falso testimonio."_ (Éxodo 20- 13-16).

_"No hagáis *ídolos*, ni os alcéis esculturas ni cipos sagrados, ni pongáis en vuestra tierra piedras esculpidas, para prosternaros ante ellos, porque soy yo, Yave, vuestro Dios."_ (Levítico 26, 1).

_Cipo. Del lat. cippus. 1. m. Pilastra o trozo de columna erigido en memoria de alguna persona difunta. 2. m. hito (mojón). 

«*No te vayas tras otros dioses*, de los dioses de los pueblos que te rodean; porque Yave, tu Dios, que está en medio de ti, es un Dios celoso, y la cólera de Yave, tu Dios, se encendería contra ti y te exterminaría de sobre la tierra.»_ (Deuteronomio 6, 14-15).

_«Todos los dioses de los pueblos son vanos *ídolos *(demonios).»_ (Salmos 94, 5). (95, 5 en la Vulgata Latina).

_"Hijitos, guardaos de los ídolos."_ (1 Juan 5, 21).

_"20 Antes bien digo que lo que sacrifican, a los *demonios* y no a Dios lo sacrifican. Y no quiero yo que vosotros tengáis parte con los *demonios*. 21 No podéis beber el cáliz del Señor y el cáliz de los demonios. No podéis tener parte en la mesa del Señor y en la mesa de los demonios. 22 ¿O queremos provocar la ira del Señor? ¿Somos acaso más fuertes que El?"_ (1 Corintios 10, 20-22).

_"Vosotros *sois nacidos* del diablo (los estados alterados de gnosis), y queréis cumplir los deseos de vuestro padre. Él es homicida desde el principio y no se mantuvo en la verdad, porque la verdad no estaba en él. Cuando habla la mentira, habla de lo suyo propio, porque él es mentiroso y padre de la mentira."_ (San Juan 8, 44).

_"He aquí que yo te entregaré algunos de la *sinagoga de Satán*, de esos que dicen ser judíos y no lo son, sino que mienten;"_ (Apopcalipsis 3, 9).








La figura del perro en las Sagradas Escrituras. - Un Católico Perplejo


Sólo hay dos caminos. O elegir amar ser como un dios creyendo a satanás; o amar a la Verdad por encima de todo hasta de nosotros mismos. Ser asesino o ser víctima. Ser fuerte o ser de la Verdad. Nadie nos condena. Somos nosotros quienes decidimos.




uncatolicoperplejo.com




El judío *Wojtyla *(Juan Pablo II) *besando un Corán.*
“Que San Juan Bautista proteja el Islam.” (Plegaria recitada por Wojtyla mismo, el 21 de marzo de 2000).







«Ofrecemos la pipa al Gran Espíritu, a la *madre Tierra* y a los cuatro vientos» (plegaria recitada a pedido de *Wojtyla*, el 26 de octubre de 1986 en Asís). (3ª imagen dentro de la primera foto es Asís 1986). La 2ª imagen es de 1987 en EEUU.







*Bergoglio *y su reciente *Sínodo Amazónico*.







*Bergoglio *en el *Memorial del Yad Vashem *(26 de mayo de 2014).







Son miembros del Cabal, la élite judía en la sombra. Éstos son lo que gobiernan por encima de las familias de banqueros (Rotschild, etc). Ahí mismo está *Kisinger*, mensajero y organizador de éstos, lo mismo que lo es Soros. Un sencillo ejemplo: Los presidentes de Gobierno de los distintos países son meros chicos de los recados, como niños, como adolescentes con acné que reciben las instrucciones de los adultos, por decirlo así.

Sobre siguiente vídeo de Cristina Kirchner.

(0:42) - *Presentadora*: pero es ser presidenta de una Nación, es poderoso.
- *Kirchner*: Es una parte del poder. Si me lo decís el 100%... y el *25%* te digo que es." (0:53)

Nota: el 25% es el poder de decisión real que tienen los Gobiernos sobre su propio país, según Cristina Kirchner.



Y son la misma gente y son asesinos. El satanismo (la judaica masonería) trae esto. Devastación.


----------



## BlueOrange (2 Jul 2022)

Caso *Bar España*. 

*Francisco Camps*, presidente de la Comunidad Valenciana, y *Carlos Fabra*, también político en la Comunidad Valenciana, algún médico, una enfermera, la jueza *Sofía Díaz García*, entre otros en este caso Bar España. Pederastas y asesinos. Están documentados varios asesinatos rituales de niños y un sinfín de violaciones a menores.









La jueza *Sofía Díaz García* era integrante activa de este grupo criminal. Esta mujer ha estado como titular del juzgado número 2 de Vinaròs (Castellón), que es justo el juzgado al que compete las denuncias sobre este caso Bar España. Es decir, la asesina pederasta participante en el caso Bar España, es la magistrada encargada de instruír todas las denuncias sobre este mismo caso Bar España.








“Ya sabemos quién violó, torturó y asesinó a las niñas de Alcàsser y a decenas de menores más.” Caso Bar España. - Un Católico Perplejo


“Ya sabemos quién violó, torturó y asesinó a las niñas de Alcàsser y a decenas de menores más. El CASO BAR ESPAÑA llevaba censurado durante décadas.”




uncatolicoperplejo.com












«Ya sabemos quién violó, torturó y asesinó a las niñas de Alcàsser y a decenas de menores más.» Caso Bar España.


«Ya sabemos quién violó, torturó y asesinó a las niñas de Alcàsser y a decenas de menores más. El CASO BAR ESPAÑA llevaba censurado durante décadas.»




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com





Grandes ciudadanos anónimos








Un Técnico Preocupado


Preocupado por la tragipandemia




tecnicopreocupado.com




Gracias a *Ramón Valero Marín* alias *Técnico Preocupado* conocemos este caso. Lo que hizo Técnico Preocupado fue, como un ciudadano corriente desde el PC de su casa, reunir publicaciones de prensa publicadas años antes sobre este caso Bar España, y darlo a conocer en su blog. Este es su "delito": *rescatar un caso olvidado de las emerotecas de los diarios de prensa*. Y es por esto que, actualmente, la misma jueza Sofía Díaz García es la que le va a hacer caer a Técnico Prepocupado, creo que la cifra es sobre unos 40 años le pide, hablo de memoria. En fin... No hace falta ser un lince para ver el grado de corrupción y prevaricación de esta criminal Sofía Díaz García.

A Técnico Prepocupado se le debería de condecorar por la inestimable labor social que ha realizado, en lugar de ser perseguido.


----------



## BlueOrange (2 Jul 2022)

Este señor tenía un diario (https://latribunadeespana.com/) donde denunciaba toda la corrupción de la clase política. Se lo cerraron y desde entonces está perseguido. *Josele Sánchez* es uno de los grandes denunciadores contra la endémica corrupción que padecemos.








En España se acosa institucionalmente a los defensores de los niños - La Tribuna de España


No es sólo la mordaza que le ha sido impuesta a nuestro director, Josele Sánchez, por la titular del Juzgado de Instrucción número 5 de Castellón, imp...




web.archive.org









Wayback Machine







web.archive.org





*Josele Sánchez: «Va a juzgarme la juez Sofía Díez García, la pederasta a la que acuso de los mayores crímenes en Bar España»* 




By cuartaedicion.com 27 junio 2022.








Josele Sánchez: "Va a juzgarme la juez Sofía Díez García, la pederasta a la que acuso de los mayores crímenes en Bar España" - cuartaedicion.com


Durísimas declaraciones de Josele Sánchez cuartaedicion.com




www.cuartaedicion.com




El periodista sostiene que _«la ideología de género»_ es la mayor amenaza moral para la humanidad y que el Lobby LGTBI pretende despenalizar la pedofilia

Durísimas declaraciones de Josele Sánchez *cuartaedicion.com*

El periodista que más ha combatido la pederastia en nuestro país se encuentra en la actualidad sometido al “Proceso de Divulgación del Caso Bar España” por el que se enfrenta a penas de prisión de más de 50 años. Cuando era director del desaparecido periódico antisistema, La Tribuna de España, Sánchez publicó numerosas entregas referentes al “caso Bar España”, la mayor trama, supuestamente, de pederastia en la historia de nuestro país y en la que el periodista acusa a la Juez Sofía Díez García, a políticos de todos los partidos (entre los que destacan al expresidente de la Generalidad Valenciana Francisco Camps y el que fuera presidente de la Diputación Carlos Fabra) de haber participado durante años en orgías sexuales, violaciones e incluso asesinatos de niños que estaban tutelados en la Residencia Baix Maestrat de Vinaroz.

Lejos de desdecirse de sus publicaciones, el periodista Josele Sánchez, en la primera comparecencia pública que hace tras su regreso a España, ha manifestado que “El Bulo del Bar España” sólo es el nombre del programa emitido por La Sexta para lavar la imagen de los mayores criminales sexuales en la historia de nuestro país. Josele Sánchez dijo el pasado sábado en su ponencia sobre Pederastia Institucional en el II Congreso Nacional del Menor Tutelado: _“Tengo prohibido por la Juez, atentando contra mis derechos fundamentales, hacer ninguna declaración pública sobre el “caso Bar España” pero cuando la ley es injusta, cuando la ley se enfrenta directamente con la justicia y con la verdad cualquier ser humano digno debe enfrentarse a ella por duras que sean las consecuencias”_.

De este modo, el periodista Josele Sánchez volvió a relatar los 42 nombres que según él son culpables de violaciones a menores en el “caso Bar España” y *que nosotros reproducimos, recordando que son sus afirmaciones (no las de este medio de comunicación) y que la imputación de responsabilidad penal sólo corresponde al autor de estas acusaciones, en concreto al siempre controvertido periodista y escritor Josele Sánchez*:

_«No llegaré a acuerdo alguno con la Fiscalía»

“Yo no llegaré a acuerdo alguno con la Fiscalía pese a que lo hagan el resto de imputado; tampoco me amedrentaré porque las víctimas, aquellas que denunciaron ante la justicia los hechos, las mismas que me confesaron todas sus horrendas vivencias, ahora rectifiquen y digan que se lo inventaron todo. Por si acaso alguien duda de que a última hora yo vaya a traicionar la verdad para librarme de la cárcel, estos son los 42 nombres que publiqué como pederastas participantes en la trama del “caso Bar España” y que sigo sosteniendo que son los criminales que realizaron las atroces violaciones de niño»_:

1. Alapetite, Bernard – Pederasta internacional. Realizador de películas de pornografía gay y editor de revistas de pornografía gay. Hombre de extraordinario prestigio dentro del colectivo LGTBI.

2. Bautista Almeida, Juan –Que se encargaba de construir los “escenarios” para las fiestas en Mas del Coll.

3. Bermúdez de Castro, José Luis. Productor de Cine, residente en La Moraleja (Madrid); habría estado encargado de organizar orgías sexuales sádicas y violentas para altos cargos del PSOE.

4. Belles Castelló, Rodolfo – Fotógrafo, empresario de la alta sociedad de Benicarló.

5. Belmonte Morillo, Diego – Vinculado a una empresa de grúas.

6. Bofante, Carlo – Socio de Giuseppe Farina en diversas empresas.

7. Botella Espasa, María Gracia – *Secretaria judicial*. Durante un tiempo en el mismo juzgado que la magistrado Sofía Díaz García.

8. Calvé Alfonso. *Médico *psiquiatra, ex Gobernador Civil de Alicante por el PSOE.

9. Camps, Francisco – *Expresidente de la Generalitat* Valenciana.

10. Cano Cano, Juan – Vinculado a la organización cri criminal.

11. Díaz García, Sofía– Magistrado. *Juez*.

12. España Mínguez, José – Propietario del Bar España

13. España Montilla, Carlos – Hijo de Teresa Montilla y de José España

14. Fabra Carreras, Carlos – *Expresidente de la Diputación* de Castellón.

15. Fabregat Folch, Fidel– Propietario de una granja de conejos en Benicarló donde según testimonios se practicaba la pederastia.

16. Farina Antonio, Giuseppe- Empresario italiano.

17. Fernández Álvarez, Santos– Capitán de la *Guardia Civil* en Vinaroz.

18. Fernández García, Daniel – Alias “El Payaso” Ha cumplido pena de prisión por abuso de menores.

19. Gauchia Miravet, María Soledad– Esposa de Francisco Roca Boquera.

20. Laína García, Francisco. *Secretario de Estado* para la Seguridad (1981-1982).

21. Pérez de Vargas Gil, Maribel – Esposa de Juan Mateu Caldes.

22. Jovani Puig, Ramon – También conocido con el nombre de “Ramón Grau”. Ex-pareja de la enfermera asesinada Alicia Martínez.

23. Martínez, Salvador – *Exjuez *de Paz en Benicarló.

24. Mateu Caldes, Juan Bautista – Empresario de la restauración y del sector inmobiliario. La familia MATEU está vinculada a un importante entramado empresarial en Panamá.

25. Molina Olms, José – Exmarido de Rosa María Vidal

26. Montilla Claramunt, Teresa – Propietaria del Bar España. Exesposa de José España España y amante del entonces juez Ramón Jovani Puig aprovechando que el marido se encontraba en prisión.

27. Mundo Alberto, Jaime – *Alcalde *de Benicarló entre 1991 y 2005.

28. Palacios Carreras, Eduardo- Alias “Wenley” -Abogado y empresario.

29. Edo, Antonio – Ex-colaborador de la organización criminal.

30. Pezzino, Sebastiano – Vinculado a los negocios de Giuseppe Farina.

31. Pilar alias “La Maña” –Cuñada de Salvador Martínez.

32. Rambla Momplet, Vicente –Exconsejero de la generalidad Valeciana.

33. Ferrer, Gema Perfecto Exdirectora de la Residencia de Menores Baix Maestrat.

34. Rico Ferrer, Manolo – Chef y empresario. Co-propietario del restaurante El Cortijo.

35. Roca Boquera, Francisco – Empresario. Figura en las siguientes empresas: Novo Informo SL, Novo Avui SL, Pescados y Mariscos Sisco SRL, Formtec Vila-Real SL.

36. Roig Oms, Miguel – Asesinado. Fue propietario de un videoclub donde según testimonio se distribuían videos de pornografía infantil.

37. Sánchez Manuel, Francisco José– *Exdirector *Territorial de la *Consejería *de Bienestar Social de la Generalidad Valenciana en Castellón.

38. Tamada Estebe, Felipe – Residente en Tortosa.

39. María José– Socia de Juan Mateu Caldes en una inmobiliaria. Esposa de un tal ABELLAN.

40. Vidal Pons, Rosa María – Madre de Eric García Vidal e hija de Francisca Pons Amat.

41. Vives Borrás, José- Exalcalde de Morella. *Exdiputado *del PP en las Cortes valencianas

42. Yacoub Abu, Carlos – *Médico*. *Dirigente *de Izquierda Unida en Benicarló.

El periodista Josele Sánchez concluyó este relato afirmando:

_“A mí va a juzgarme un juez de Castellón; su jefa, la Juez Decano de Castellón, *Sofía Díez García*, es una de mis denunciantes y la pederasta a la que acuso de los mayores crímenes en Bar España. ¿Alguien cree que puede juzgarme quien me denuncia? ¿Alguien piensa que tengo la mínima oportunidad de ser absuelto por un juez cuya jefa es a quien acuso de haber cometido los mayores y más execrables crímenes?»

«*Gaspar Llamazare*s defiende la pedofilia»_

El periodista Josele Sánchez también ha acusado al ex coordinador general de Izquierda Unida de defender públicamente la pedofilia.

_“Ayer mismo publicaba un tuit Gaspar Llamazares diciendo que “no hay que confundir pederastia con afectividad sexual diversa”_. No es nada nuevo. Su compañera comunista chilena, *Camila Vallejo*, lleva muchos años trabajando para que la pedofilia sea integrada en el movimiento LGTBI.

Según Sánchez _“la ideología de género es la culpable de todo, ha ido llenando de mierda nuestra sociedad, de ausencia de neuronas nuestros cerebros y de la más absoluta ausencia de principios en nuestros corazones”_.

*Kote Cabezudo*, condenado a 28 años por abuso y pornografía.








Caso Kote Cabezudo: «Han salido a la luz 21 víctimas, pero hay muchas más» -- Sott.net


(España) - El juicio contra Kote Cabezudo arranca en la Audiencia de Gipuzkoa mientras en el exterior se protesta con pancartas y silbatos. El principal juicio al que se enfrenta Kote Cabezudo ha llegado a su día D y ha arrancado más de una hora...




es.sott.net












EL ESTADO Y SUS NIÑAS PUTAS BAJO SU TUTELA - IT MAGAZINE


El Estado tutela niñas que acaban en su totalidad prostituidas. La Fiscalía regada de pederastas y consentidoras lo investigará dicen. ¡HASTA AQUÍ LLEGAMOS!




magazine.imaginaciontalento.com




Por cierto, recordar que el fotógrafo *Kote Cabezudo* ha sido condenado a* 28 años y dos meses de cárcel* por distintos delitos de abusos sexuales, violación, pornografía infantil y estafa a varias de sus modelos, según han informado fuentes del caso.

Durante el juicio contra *Cabezudo*, celebrado en San Sebastián entre los pasados 7 de marzo y 13 de abril, la Fiscalía reclamó más de 250 años de prisión para el procesado, mientras que la acusación particular, que representa a 14 de las 17 víctimas, elevó su petición hasta los 2.627 años de cárcel.

Cabezudo no cumplirá ni 20 años de condena.








Josele Sánchez: "Va a juzgarme la juez Sofía Díez García, la pederasta a la que acuso de los mayores crímenes en Bar España" - cuartaedicion.com


Durísimas declaraciones de Josele Sánchez cuartaedicion.com




www.cuartaedicion.com


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (2 Jul 2022)

up


----------



## BlueOrange (2 Jul 2022)

Directo nocturno. Sábado 02 de julio de 2022.

*trovo.live* es otra plataforma de emisión online.





Trovo







trovo.live







Una vez terminado el programa lo suben a *odysee.com* para verlos en diferido.








LA QUINTA COLUMNA


La Quinta Columna es un espacio para el libre pensamiento ... Un espacio para la investigación, análisis, ciencia, opinión, entrevistas de toda la actualidad .. En esta comunidad tienen cabida todas a...




odysee.com





*Telegram *de la Quinta Columna:








LA QUINTA COLUMNA TV


INFORMACIÓN ALTERNATIVA SIN CENSURA




t.me




*Foro *en telegram de La Quinta Columna:








FORO LA QUINTA COLUMNA


https://t.me/OPERAC_ENJAMBRE	Compartir este enlace a quien quiera sumarse al enjambre




t.me


----------



## BlueOrange (2 Jul 2022)

Desde este hilo:





Simbologia V







www.burbuja.info






Spock dijo:


>



El cuerpo de la pirámide, bajo el triángulo, son las muchedumbres, la población mundial. Y el triángulo en la cúspide y representado sobre su base plana (no sobre su vértice (invertido) que representaría al diablo bajando/entrando/acoplándose sobre su presa. La vieja y mal llamada *Estrella de David* no es judía sino satanista. Y el triángulo invertido es en sí análogo al ojo_ 'que todo lo ve'_ o a la la G de GADU que veremos a continuación);...







Retomamos con que el triángulo representado sobre su base plana es el *inciado *(individual o grupal/masonería), y el ojo es el *diablo* inoculando en el masón un _*"estado pleno de conciencia".*_ Es decir, un estado pleno de *gnosis*, palabra esta última, gnosis, que significa _"conocimiento"_ en estado pleno y absoluto, lo que esta gente llama _*"ilumninación"*_. Esto pasa a ser el centro y vértice de sus vidas, es lo que codician y estudian en la masonería: el como acoplarse como si fuesen surferos a la mente del diablo. Es decir, experimentar su potencia cognoscitiva.

No es maravilla esto, se puede hacer y de hecho lo hacen. La palabra *Espiritualidad *tiene mucho fondo y mal entendida es muy peligrosa. Toda esta secta orbita alrededor de este literal suicidio; y tras esto, en segundo lugar, la prioridad de esta secta es *combatir al Cristianismo: erradicarlo y eliminarlo: matar a Dios*. Estas son las dos patas de la 1ª bestia de Apocalipsis 13 (masonería). Y para esto viven. No para otra cosa.








Y de paso, convertir al cristianismo en delito de odio


Decíamos ayer que Naciones Unidas, el brazo tonto-útil del Nuevo Orden Mundial (NOM) prepara un tratado vinculante verdaderamente venenoso




www.hispanidad.com












Por ejemplo, oponerse al aborto y a la ideología de genero sería un “crimen contra la humanidad”


La ONU está negociando un tratado vinculante que hará de las enseñanzas de la Iglesia crímenes contra la humanidad, según informa Austin Rose, presidente de...




www.hispanidad.com




El masón viene a ser un heroinómano de estos estados alterados de gnosis. Es decir, un yonki enganchado a su padre espiritual el diablo.
--- --- ---​
_"44 Vosotros sois *nacidos *del diablo (nota: los estados de gnosis), y *queréis cumplir* los deseos de vuestro padre. El es homicida desde el principio y no se man¬ tuvo en la verdad, porque la verdad no estaba en él. Cuando habla la mentira, habla de lo suyo propio, porque él es mentiroso y padre de la mentira."_ - Juan 8, 44.

_"24 Y a vosotros los demás de Tiatira, los que no seguís semejante doctrina, y no conocéis las que dicen profundidades de Satán (1), no arrojaré sobre vosotros otra carga." _- Apocalipsis 2, 24.

(1) Son sin duda los principios, acaso gnósticos, en que apoyaban esa conducta, práctica que aqui reprende el profeta. (Biblia Nácar-Colunga. Ed.1944).
--- --- ---​
Nota: la *G* de *GADU *es un acrónimo de Lucifer/Satanás en su faceta de *iluminador *del suicida individual o grupal. La letra G es el ojo.













Madrid, 2021.

*




*

Les presento a *GADU*, el Gran Arquitecto del Univer... Muy Respetable _'Gran Circo Internacional de Iluminados'_, cártel del crimen internacional.







La pandemia de mentiras son ellos, enorme sindicato de actores y mentirosos. La neo-religión covidiana son ellos y desde sus zulos* sale la agenda* para el *Nuevo Orden que sueñan*, esa que llaman *Agenda2030*. Esta secta es internacional y controla todos los Parlamentos. Esta bestia *invisible *se ha hecho gigantesca.

_"en el espacio de siglo y medio la *masonería *ha alcanzado rápidamente un crecimiento superior a todo lo que se podía esperar, e *infiltrándose *de una manera audaz y dolosa en todos los órdenes del Estado, ha comenzado a tener *tanto poder*, que casi parece haberse convertido en *dueña de los Estados*."_ - Carta Encíclica *'Humanum genus'*, del Papa León XIII promulgada el 20 de abril de *1884*.







_“¿Quién cómo la bestia? y ¿quién puede hacerle guerra?”_ - Apocalipsis 13, 4.


----------



## f700b (3 Jul 2022)

Ya están con la cuarta o quinta dosis?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (3 Jul 2022)

UP


----------



## EnergiaLibre (4 Jul 2022)

Lo único que me importa es, una vez transformados en zombies, ¿hay que disparar a la cabeza o corazón?


----------



## Diomedes Tidida (5 Jul 2022)

¿Pero morirán en esta década, o en la que viene?


----------



## Pepe no te chutes grafeno (5 Jul 2022)

BlueOrange dijo:


> Resumen: cuando comiencen a irradiar con la peligrosa banda de los 26GHz (estaciones de telefonía 5G con su red de pequeños repetidores 'small cells') la mortandad para los vacunados será en masa.
> 
> *GRAFENO INYECTADO Y ANTENAS DE TELEFONÍA, COMBINACIÓN LETAL**.*
> 
> ...



No solo los vacunados









Mad Max: - GRAFENO (AL MENOS SEGÚN ANÁLISIS ÓPTICO) EN INSECTICIDA CASA Y JARDÍN, GEL DOVE, CREMA HUGO BOSS, GARRAFAS AQUASERVICE, ANESTESIA PERROS, VENTOLÍN


Insecticida: https:// t.me /InfoVacunas/6165 Hugo boss: https:// t.me /InfoVacunas/6164 Gel Dove: https:// t.me /InfoVacunas/6163 Vacuna de perros: (vaya que casualidad que hay cientos de perros con epilepsia y hace años ni lo había oido) https:// t.me /InfoVacunas/6159?single...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## BlueOrange (6 Jul 2022)

Ojalá este mundo fuese más sencillo. En fin. Poco más puedo hacer por avisar a Ricardo Delgado de La Quinta Columna. _'Infartos por la Verdad'_ ironiza *aquí *en referencia al siguiente Mudra que *referencié* y que vuelvo a explicar con el siguiente vídeo. Poco más puedo hacer por avisar.










Jeremiah Cohen (elshaddaielroi) - Profile | Pinterest


Jeremiah Cohen | I use Pinterest for research purposes to expose the Satanic cabal that is brainwashing our world. I work for Jesus Christ full time. Ezekiel 8.




www.pinterest.es












‘Codex Magica’ de Texe Marrs. Libro recopilatorio sobre mudras y signos gestuales masónicos. - Un Católico Perplejo


Les dejo el libro en PDF de Texe Marrs. Es valioso para conocer estos signos y así poder identificar el gravísimo problema, y lo extendido que está, de la secta satanista de la masonería.




uncatolicoperplejo.com


----------



## BlueOrange (7 Jul 2022)




----------



## BlueOrange (7 Jul 2022)

Es importante conocer qué es esto de los mudras porque esta gente de la masonería los hacen obsesivamente. La imagen del señor de la izquierda es del Telegram oficial de _La Quinta Columna_ de hoy mismo (07 julio 2022). Falsos disidentes que imitan discursos y se cuelan por todas partes. La masonería es esto, y son legión.








El mudra «Signo del Diamante»es un signo de estar en una misión masónica.


Atención a lo que dicen los Psicópatas de la Secta Plandémica: «Hay mucha pandemia por delante, el covid no nos va a abandonar, va a haber nuevas vacunas cada año» – Ministra de Ciencia e Inn…




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com










*GUERRA CULTURAL*: SOÑAR UN MUNDO PERFECTO (UN NUEVO ORDEN)
¿CÓMO HACER QUE EL GRUESO DE LA POBLACIÓN ACEPTE UNA TIRANÍA MASÓNICA MUNDIAL?​
Para el masón el mentir, actuar o simular es un juego y diversión, una muestra de habilidad y también un estatus. Combaten en una guerra cultural a base de guardar silencios, actuar, simular y mentir de forma coordinada desde sus logias (las narrativas del marxismo cultural). Esta secta es un enorme sindicato de actores, _"hijos del padre de la mentira."_ - Juan 8, 44.

EL RATÓN DE RISA NERVIOSA 
En la imagen en la esquina de abajo a la izquierda, dentro de círculo rojo.​






Ricardo Delgado de la Quinta Columna está realmente solo y no ve que es un cordero entre lobos. En la entrevista de hoy (07 julio 2022) *el entrevistador* es un masón de manual. Desde los símbolos que usa en su canal, el hecho de que lanza mudras y de forma contínua, hasta toda su narrativa y vocabulario: que si la muy ridícula _re__encarnación; que si 'somos eternos' (nota: el infierno también lo es);_ que si _"está en *la fuente*; Todos somos uno"_ (*22:01*); _"entonces todos somos uno y estamos conectados_" (*22:31*) (Nota mía: tacho lo que es muy erróneo y esa fuente de la que habla, análoga a otros eufemismos como mente colmena o inconsciente colectivo, es el espíritu de la gnosis y la fuente en sí, es el ángel caído. Toda esta jerga aparte de muy errónea, engañosa y peligrosa, es masónica hasta la médula, y _son ellos los que están conectados a esa fuente_ _de mierda__)__; "yo pude experimentar la telepatía gracias a la psilocilina de las setas"_ (*22:05*); primado negativo; energía, alta vibración; glándulas pineales; el repetir mucho el concepto _'despertar'_ como si se tratase de una condecoración/status que les diferencia de los ignorantes; el cercenado término empatía hiper-utilizado por esta secta que usan como sustituto del verdadero término, acertado y correcto, CARIDAD, que evitan por ser término cristiano; que si todo está organizado _"desde arriba_" desviando la atención sobre los de abajo (él mismo, falso disidente, junto con covidianos y demás plantel de actores de esta inmensa ópera bufa de falsa bandera); que si illuminatis... dice este hijo de la viuda que se ha estado riendo de Ricardo casi dos horas; y etc, etc, etc.

RATONES COLORADOS​
Estos _"Íker Jiménez del Misterio pero en versión seria"_ únicamente están ahí para desviar la atención de los temas importantes: Ejemplo1, ejemplo2, ejemplo3, ejemplo4, ejemplo5, ejemplo6, ejemplo7, ejemplo8, ejemplo9,... Insisto. Para estos vendedores de cortinas de humo de Youtube, plaga de langostas, de esto no dicen nada, cuando resulta que los verdaderos disidentes hace tiempo que no están, ninguno de ellos, en Youtube.

UN CORDERO ENTRE LOBOS​
Y *Ricardo Delgado* está por integrarse socialmente buscando aliados entre esta gente que ni ve ni entiende. Ha sido triste ver a Ricardo Delgado haciendo méritos ante ellos, como el hablar en esta entrevista de hoy de sus primeras experiencias extracorpóreas, viajes astrales, a los 17 años (minuto *18:32*). Comenta que se compró entonces su primer libro _"El Viaje Astral"_ de Laura Tuan (*19:10*); y cito textual: _"... y me ocurrió dos años después, de forma igualmente espontánea pero me ocurrió. Y estuve repitiéndolo durante mucho tiempo"_ (*19:26*), _"y tengo que decir que parte del conocimiento que adquirí depués vino precisamente de esas experiencias que yo no sabría... de alguna forma, situar si realmente se corresponde a algún ámbito paralelo de la realidad (nota mía: esas realidades son otras mentes: demonios que se nos echan encima como lapas y vemos a través de ellos, aparte de que no creo tu relato 'astral' sino que estás llamando la atención como un niño). Lo que está claro es que ahí se percibía parte de un conocimiento que no viene por ejemplo en los libros y mucho menos en la televisión."_ (*19:55*). El señor Delgado no sabe lo que está diciendo e *imita* lo que oye de la gente que le rodea; y como un niño lo hace suyo sin entender de qué se trata. Está buscando apoyo, amigos y aliados; es decir, *integrarse* en la cuadrilla. E insisto. El señor Delgado *no sabe* lo que encierra el término _*'conocimiento', *_que para sus _"amigos"_ es la gnosis, palabra que significa '_conocimiento'_ pero en sentido pleno y absoluto. Y es muy serio esto porque ese_ *'conocimiento'* _se adquiere al acoplarte a otra mente, la de un demonio. Es un acoplamiento espiritual muy duro además de suicida el experimentar la mente de estas entidades del aire (Efesos 6, 12). Esto es lo hacen en la masonería e insisto otra vez: es a esto a lo que llaman *'conocimiento'* o _'estados alterados de conciencia'_ o gnosis. En fin...

Conviene mucho abominar de estas engañosas narrativas del satanismo masón, por muy atractivas e interesantes que nos las presenten. Estas doctrinas a la vista vienen a ser como un obsequio envuelto en un precioso papel de regalo,... pero con una serpiente de cascabel dentro. O también podrían asemejarse a una, a la vista, deliciosa casa de caramelo,... pero con una bruja tuerta dentro (la fábula de los Hermanos Grimm:_ 'Hansel y Gretel'_).

Ricardo Delgado está eligiendo confiar en ellos. Se está decantando por ellos y se ve que le están preparando la cama. De hecho, Ricardo Delgado en su programa de La Quinta Columna habla hasta de *egrégores*, término masónico hasta la médula. Y esto que acabo de decir, la naturaleza de esta palabra, no es un parecer mío u opinión personal, sino que está bien a la vista.

RELOJ SIN ARENA​
Personalmente ya da un poco igual todo. En estas próximas Navidades comienzan el _Great Reset_ y ya es tarde y apenas queda tiempo para nada, unos pocos meses. El señor Ricardo Delgado ha hecho una labor inconmensurable y la palabra agradecimiento se me queda muy insuficiente para la labor que ha realizado. Pero cómo decirlo... Se nos ha ido el tiempo a todos y a estas alturas, ya, está todo perdido. Sólo nos queda alzar la mirada y ver cómo llega la _Gran Rotura _(el europeo colapso de agenda, ciudades incendiadas y calles regadas de sangre), que avanza hacia nosotros como un tsunami.

CONSEJO QUE PUEDO DARLES​
Elijan el Cielo y eviten el Infierno. Elijan a Cristo antes que codiciar _"el conocimiento"_; es decir, al ángel caído y su gnosis. Y recuerden: el diablo siempre traiciona a los que le rinden obediencia. Siempre. *Y no salva, ni siquiera puede salvarse a sí mismo. *Evítenle, no vale la pena.

¿EN QUÉ BANDO QUIERO ESTAR?​
Es tu decisión. No dejes que otro la tome por ti,...
porque nadie pagará la deuda de tus malas decisiones.


----------



## BlueOrange (8 Jul 2022)

De hace un rato (08 julio de 2022). Yo he hecho lo que he podido. He cumplido. En fin... Si veo que La Quinta Columna en un momento dado termina dando un giro, no me sorprenderé demasiado. *Por mi parte paso página con este asunto*. Sigan viéndole pero tengan cuidado con las narrativas que no son sanitarias, porque es ahí donde está el problema, especialmente con las del Dr. Sevillano.

Y sobre ese gesto, está en la intención con que se hace el que sea un signo masónico o se quede en un sencillo e inocuo gesto sin trascendencia. Ahí es donde hay que mirar, en si está cargado de intención. Y el señor delgado es como un niño, afortunadamente para él y para todos, no hay doblez en su gesto. Pero en el del ratón colorado de ayer, medio programa repitiéndolo, lo hay.






EN PAGO POR NUESTRA PASADA FIDELIDAD​
El señor Ricardo Delgado ha sido un regalo de Dios para con España por nuestro pasado Cristiano. El aviso mundial de las vacunas ha salido de aquí y no es casualidad. Regalo al igual que lo fue el Franquismo, oasis de cuarenta años sin masonería devastándolo todo. Cuarenta años de calma y sencillez en merecimiento a nuestra pasada fidelidad. Y esto lo entiende muy bien el pueblo del anticristo, que comenzará su _Great Reset_ por Europa, especialmente por los países Católicos y tampoco es casualidad esto. ¿Sabían que en China la segunda religión mayoritaria es el Cristianismo con 74 millones de Cristianos? ¿Y que la única ciudad con mayoría Cristiana en toda China es Wuhan? ¿Casualidad? ¿También sabían que las dos únicas ciudades con población Cristiana en Japón, en la primera eran mayoría, eran Hiroshima y Nagasaki? ¿Casualidad? porque es de esto de lo que trata el luciferino Nuevo Orden Mundial: de vencer a Dios. ¿Entienden la importancia de la invisible y gigantesca masonería?








¿Por qué eligieron a Hiroshima y Nagasaki?, ¡porque eran las dos únicas ciudades católicas de Japón! - Un Católico Perplejo


Hiroshima y Nagasaki eran las dos únicas ciudades católicas del Japón.




uncatolicoperplejo.com




EN MIL PEDAZOS​
En la entrevista de ayer Ricardo Delgado afirmó que nadie de su equipo, numeroso, y entorno personal es masón. Ama a su gente y no hay doblez en él, y es de esto de lo que se aprobechan y por lo que muchos se han vacunado. De nuestra buena voluntad, nuestras ganas de vivir y compartir y nuestro amor hacia ellos. El problema está en que no vemos que son diferentes y tiene otras prioridades: _'el conocimiento' _y conquistar el mundo (Mateo 4, 8-9) básicamente, y que suena a sinsentido porque lo es.

Un día, y está cercano, *se le partirá el corazón*. Se nos partirá a todos.

_"16 Seréis entregados aun por los padres, por los hermanos, por los parientes y por los amigos, y harán morir a muchos de vosotros, 17 y seréis aborrecidos de todos a causa de mi nombre. 18 Pero no se perderá un solo cabello de vuestra cabeza. 19 Por vuestra paciencia salvaréis vuestras almas"_ - Lucas 21, 16.

PACIENCIA​
_'Paciencia'_ significa no aceptar la Marca de Identidad Digital (ID2020). Ésta es la marca de la bestia de Apocalispsis 13. El que consienta estará perdido para siempre. Es decir, se nos pide que nos salvemos del abismo negándonos a ser ciudadanos del satánico y genocida Nuevo Orden. Este rechazo, negarnos a ser propiedad del diablo y su internacional secta, nos traerá el ser asesinados en campos de exterminio. Los que lleguen hasta ahí porque antes, en las revueltas callejeras de Europa, harán caza sobre los como yo: los Cristianos practicantes que no fingen serlo y también sobre los disidentes de verdad, los silenciados (de Youtube por ejemplo).





Exterminio archivos - Un Católico Perplejo







uncatolicoperplejo.com






En fin... Esto es lo que viene. Vayan pensando en qué hay tras este mundo y dónde quieren estar, porque no será nada fácil lo que se nos echa encima.

LA ORACIÓN ES UNA DISPOSICÓN DE GRATITUD​
Les recomiendo mucho que se acerquen a conocer la oración. Qué es. Yo trato de rezar un tercio del Santo Rosario todos los días. Pero si tú estás comenzando, tres Ave María al día es un comienzo muy bueno. Dios no abandona a nadie, a nadie, que quiera ser amigo suyo. Y le gusta mucho que lleguemos al Cielo con nuestros seres queridos. Es decir, que nos los llevemos con nosotros intercediendo/rogando por ellos en la oración. No se imaginan, no lo sospechaba yo, el poder que tiene la oración y el bien que hace.








La oración es una disposición de gratitud. - Un Católico Perplejo


"La oración es la elevación del pensamiento y del corazón hacia Dios, la contemplación de Dios, la audaz conversación de la criatura con su Creador, la presencia respetuosa del alma ante él, como ante el Rey, ante la Vida misma que da la vida a todos;"




uncatolicoperplejo.com












El verdadero Rosario católico (el tradicional)


De todas las devociones a la Santísima Virgen María, el Rosario es la más extensamente difundida entre los fieles. Todo buen católico, amante de la Madre de Dios, debe tener una tierna devoción al …




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com




Cuídense mucho.


----------



## BlueOrange (9 Jul 2022)

AMISTADES QUE MATAN​
Aquel que te susurre *las *_*"bondades"*_ del nacionalsocialismo; *ese, no es tu amigo* ni viene a servirte sino a servirse de ti. ¿Quién podría estar interesado en hacerte tropezar sin que tú te des cuenta? ¿Un amigo y aliado?

Conviene tratar de descubrir que hay *gente distinta a nosotros*, que tiene otra forma de ver las cosas, otros valores y prioridades donde no estamos nosotros, aún llegando a ser hermanos de sangre.

_--- "7 porque así como los pensamientos de su alma es él. “Come y bebe”, te dice; mas su corazón no está contigo."_
- Proverbios 23, 7. (Biblia Platense). ---

_--- "7 Porque él no piensa más que en sí. «Come y bebe» te dirá, pero su corazón no está contigo."_
- Proverbios 23, 7. (Biblia Nácar-Colunga). ---

LA HISTORIA ESCONDIDA​
Las dos Guerras Mundiales y la Revolución judía en Rusia (1917) no son como cuentan en los masónicos medios de comunación y sistemas educativos de eso que llaman democracia. Y no se engañen. Estos parásitos de la *masonería* no son dueños de nada. Ni siquiera son dueños de sí mismos.

Ahí tienen a* Adolf Hitler* y familia (imagen). O recuerden a *Heinrich Himmler* un 23 de octubre de 1940 en el Monasterio de Monserrat, buscando el masónico (hermético) _"Santo Grial"_ por poner un ejemplo. Todo el movimiento nazi, su milenarista III Reich y su raza aria; raza análoga, la misma, a la *raza adámica* del gnosticismo masón; nace de la Teosofía de la satanista *Helena Blavatsky*, una de las grandes y muy reverenciadas gurús de la masonería. Helena Blavatsky fue entonces para Alemania lo que *Aleister Crowley* para Reino Unido, por decirlo así. Y ambos y hasta el día de hoy, referencias indiscutibles de la *secta gnóstica* (_'el conocimiento'_) *e iluminista* (luciferina) de la *masonería*.

La* imagen de prensa* de Hitler haciendo ese mudra o signo masónico fue en uno de sus discursos, en Landwirtschaftshalle in Jever un 12 de mayo de 1931. Era adicto a lanzar estos mudras al igual que Winston Churchil. Signos que cargan y lamentablemente, funcionan. ¿Por qué si no los harían? Hitler, Adolf, 20.4.1889 - 30.4.1945, German politician (NSDAP), speech in the Landwirtschaftshalle in Jever, 12.5.1931 Stock Photo - Alamy







El *feminismo *es una de las narrativas de *guerra contracultural* de la secta de la masonería (su marxismo cultural). Para levantar el *Nuevo Orden* que sueñan, regado de campos de exterminio para disidentes, necesitan *destruír el anterior* orden social y cultural, especialmente el Cristiano.













Las imágenes son grandes (4k). Para verlas en detalle botón derecho y abrir en pestaña nueva. Ahí se pueden ampliar a su tamaño original.


----------



## Astebal74 (9 Jul 2022)

Vamos allá


Conference by Josep Miquel Jornet (pioneer and owner of the patents regarding graphene-based plasmonic nano antennas, nano routers, he talks about nanomachines in the bloodstream, drug delivery, neuro modulation, innoculation but also nasal -THINK, he mentions the MAC protocol for remote communication and control, THz band, optogenetics, Internet of Bio-Nano Things, and so on. Even a request he got by DARPA). He talks about 5G, and 6G in orher videos and studies you will find if you search his name.There. 3 years ago ar NYU. He teaches at Northwestern. He has a Twitter account, his name is in all the studies regarding this... There are more videos of him going back to 2011 talking about THIS. MUST WATCH. Please make this reach Dr. Cowan and share. He is from Tarragona, Spain. Studied at UPC, Barcelona. But of course, years ago he continued and finnished his studies in the US, and has worked there since. Quite the UNKNOWN and UNHEARD OF talent and "prodigy" of BIG significance, don't you think?


----------



## Astebal74 (9 Jul 2022)

Este post y los siguientes, imperdible






Hilo oficial del SIDA MAGNETICO y Vídeos de LA QUINTA COLUMNA







www.burbuja.info


----------



## BlueOrange (10 Jul 2022)

Desde el Telegram de La Quinta Columna:

*DOCUMENTAL*



*Desde hace décadas se ríen de nosotros y nos llaman conspiranoicos**...*

La entrevista a Piñera es de *2009*. Hablan del Club Bilderberg (precursora y en la órbita del _World Economic Forum_), de control social y de vacunas.


----------



## BlueOrange (12 Jul 2022)

Un imprescindible el siguiente hilo. Gran trabajo que están haciendo con la recopilación. 640 páginas llevan a día de hoy.

*HILO RECOPILATORIO DE MUERTOS Y/O ENFERMOS TRAS PONERSE LA VACUNA*








HILO RECOPILATORIO DE MUERTOS Y/O ENFERMOS TRAS PONERSE LA VACUNA


Tiffany Dover, la enfermera desaparecida.Aunque los medios lo tapen. Una enfermera se desmaya en directo tras recibir la vacuna de Pfizer 32 muertos en Corea del Sur: Investigan la muerte de 32 personas después de ponerse la vacuna de la gripe Voluntario de Astrazeneca muere, pero era...




www.burbuja.info





Añado esta otra recopilación de odysee.com








effets secondaires


View effets secondaires on Odysee




odysee.com





Y este canal de telegram.








EFECTOS ADVERSOS


Este canal esta dedicado a recopilar los casos de las personas que presentaron efectos adversos o muertes posteriores a la inoculación C-19, con el fin de que se pueda acceder a estos datos de forma concisa y ordenada. Cada vida importa. No más silencio.




t.me


----------



## BlueOrange (12 Jul 2022)

Un comentario en vídeo de una ciudadana anónima.

*Plan de vacunación mundial desglosado en marzo/abril de 2019 en revista francesa Nexus.*

(0:41) «El plan, se pueden ver las imágenes (revista Nexus de 2019), el plan que ESTA GENTE tenía. Esto está todo fríamente calculado. Entonces piensen que HAY GENTE QUE *NO* PIENSA COMO NOSOTROS, TIENE *OTRAS* PRIORIDADES. ¿En 2019 cómo puede ser que ya estaban hablando de un carné de vacunación europeo, a lo que iba a venir un año después?» (1:07).


----------



## BlueOrange (15 Jul 2022)

*Cómo protegerse de la radiación de los teléfonos celulares.*

Una advertencia poco conocida del fabricante escondida en el manual de su teléfono celular le aconseja mantener el dispositivo a cierta distancia de su cuerpo para asegurarse de no exceder los límites de seguridad federales para la exposición a radiofrecuencia (RF).

Según el fabricante, debe mantener su teléfono celular a una distancia de al menos 5 a 15 (0,19 a 0,59 pulgadas) milímetros de su cabeza y cuerpo en todo momento para evitar exceder el límite de seguridad de exposición a RF.

Cuando los teléfonos celulares populares se probaron en contacto directo con el cuerpo, todos excedieron el límite de seguridad.

La tasa de absorción específica (SAR) es una medida de la cantidad de energía de radiofrecuencia que su cuerpo absorberá del dispositivo cuando se mantenga a una distancia específica de su cuerpo.








How to Protect Yourself From Cellphone Radiation


A little-known warning from the manufacturer hidden within your cellphone manual advises you to keep the device at a certain distance from your body to ensure you don’t exceed federal safety limits for radiofrequency exposure.




childrenshealthdefense.org


----------



## Playero (15 Jul 2022)

BlueOrange dijo:


> Resumen: cuando comiencen a irradiar con la peligrosa banda de los 26GHz (estaciones de telefonía 5G con su red de pequeños repetidores 'small cells') la mortandad para los vacunados será en masa.
> 
> *GRAFENO INYECTADO Y ANTENAS DE TELEFONÍA, COMBINACIÓN LETAL**.*
> 
> ...



Jajaja
Parece una secta.


----------



## Iuris Tantum (15 Jul 2022)

Las vacunas se han demostrado seguras e inocuas.


Cada vez son menos los magufos que defienden estas teorías disparatadas.


----------



## BlueOrange (15 Jul 2022)

DIRECTO nocturno en estos momentos.

*trovo.live* es otra plataforma de emisión online.





Trovo







trovo.live





*Twich.*


Una vez terminado el programa lo suben a *odysee.com* para verlos en diferido.








LA QUINTA COLUMNA


La Quinta Columna es un espacio para el libre pensamiento ... Un espacio para la investigación, análisis, ciencia, opinión, entrevistas de toda la actualidad .. En esta comunidad tienen cabida todas a...




odysee.com





*Telegram *de la Quinta Columna:








LA QUINTA COLUMNA TV


INFORMACIÓN ALTERNATIVA SIN CENSURA




t.me





*Foro *en telegram de La Quinta Columna:








FORO LA QUINTA COLUMNA


https://t.me/OPERAC_ENJAMBRE	Compartir este enlace a quien quiera sumarse al enjambre




t.me


----------



## BlueOrange (16 Jul 2022)

*Dos detalles** sobre quién es Albert Pike.*

"Albert Pike como editor en su propio periódico (The Memphis Daily Appeal), escribió el 16 de abril de 1868 el siguiente texto, donde curiosamente *proyecta* en la población afroamericana el sentir y el actuar de la propia masonería; es decir, cree que la población negra sureña actuará como hace la masonería.


> _«Con negros como testigos y jurados, la administración de justicia se convierte en una burla blasfema. Una *Liga Leal* de negros puede hacer que cualquier hombre blanco sea arrestado». … «y puede probar cualquier cargo que decida haber hecho contra él.» … “El pueblo privado del derecho al voto del Sur… no puede encontrar protección para la propiedad, la libertad o la vida, excepto en la asociación secreta … Uniríamos a todo hombre blanco del Sur que se oponga al sufragio negro, en una gran *Orden de la Hermandad* del Sur, con una organización completa, activa, vigorosa, en la que unos pocos deben ejecutar la voluntad concentrada de todos, y cuya existencia misma debería ocultarse a todos menos a sus miembros». _– *Albert Pike*."



Albert Pike, siglo XIX, es una de las voces más reconocidas de la masonería internacional. Y no sólamente son unos desequilibrados, sino que además SON PELIGROSOS: SON ASESINOS.







La masonería es toda esta basura. Son satanistas, mentirosos compulsivos, pederastas y asesinos.

Y tienen en agenda, la *Agenda2030* y su *Great Reset,* un *Genocidio Cultural*: el de toda la Cristiandad.








Y de paso, convertir al cristianismo en delito de odio


Decíamos ayer que Naciones Unidas, el brazo tonto-útil del Nuevo Orden Mundial (NOM) prepara un tratado vinculante verdaderamente venenoso




www.hispanidad.com












Por ejemplo, oponerse al aborto y a la ideología de genero sería un “crimen contra la humanidad”


La ONU está negociando un tratado vinculante que hará de las enseñanzas de la Iglesia crímenes contra la humanidad, según informa Austin Rose, presidente de...




www.hispanidad.com




Quieren traer un _"Nuevo Orden"_ donde poder adorar a demonios de forma institucional y hacerles sacrificios humanos televisados, pederastia en las escuelas y etc. Es decir, traer el viejo, trasnochado y superado paganismo. El Cristianismo es en sí la *civilización *y Europa es lo que es por su Cristianismo, salida de la oscuridad pagana. Y en cambio, esta secta de iluminados quiiere el volver a meternos en las cuevas: un* sistema esclavista* como la URSS o Corea del Norte: el esquizofrénico y paranoide sistema de crédito social chino, Es decir, la ley de la selva donde "_no tendrás nada y serás feliz"._

En fin...


----------



## BlueOrange (16 Jul 2022)

*EL COMIENZO DE LOS DOLORES* (de la Gran Tribulación)​
_"7 Porque se levantará pueblo contra pueblo, reino contra reino, y habrá en diversos lugares *hambres *y pestes y terremotos. 8 Todo esto es el comienzo de los dolores”_. - Mateo 24, 7.

_"Ay de los habitantes de la Tierra!. Habrá guerras sangrientas y* hambres*, pestes y enfermedades contagiosas;" _- Nª Sra de La Salette (1846).







--- --- ---​
*Sánchez crea un comité de crisis por temor a un estallido social ante los «seguros» cortes de luz y gas*








Pedro Sánchez crea un comité de crisis por temor a un estallido social ante los "seguros" cortes de luz y gas


El presidete del Gobierno, Pedro Sánchez, ha creado un comité de crisis por temor a un estallido social ante los "seguros" cortes de luz y gas




okdiario.com





_"Será en septiembre al final. Cortes de luz, debido a la falta de gas (centrales eléctricas de ciclo combinado)."_





En septiembre se corta luz y gas en España. Sanchez activará Ley de Seguridad Nacional ante Disturbios. Okdiario


Pedro Sánchez crea un comité de crisis por temor a un estallido social ante los "seguros" cortes de luz y gas Será en septiembre al final. Cortes de luz, debido a la falta de gas (centrales eléctricas de ciclo combinado). Ha creado un comité de crisis para así activar ley de seguridad...




www.burbuja.info





El descaro es total y absoluto. No canta ni nada la planificada *Agenda2030* que tienen. Qué va.


----------



## Fermi (16 Jul 2022)

Iuris Tantum dijo:


> Las vacunas se han demostrado seguras e inocuas.
> 
> 
> Cada vez son menos los magufos que defienden estas teorías disparatadas.



Además de seguras e inocuas son ineficaces, vamos, como vacunarte con suero


----------



## BlueOrange (17 Jul 2022)

*Gerardo Inostroza. *Efectos adversos tras ser vacunado. Vídeo del 12 de abril de 2022.



Copias del vídeo; caerá de Youtube; en odysee (*enlace*) y bitchute (*enlace*).


----------



## Segismunda (17 Jul 2022)

A mí lo que me preocupa del grafeno es que esté volviendo los COÑOTES muy anchos y menguando los rabos, lo que provocaría el efecto contrario a Sentir el África. Un Dessentir el África.


----------



## BlueOrange (18 Jul 2022)

En fin...


----------



## BlueOrange (18 Jul 2022)

EL ODIO

_"En este insensato y abominable propósito parece revivir (la masonería) el implacable *odio *y *sed de venganza* en que Satanás arde contra Jesucristo. De manera semejante, el segundo propósito de los masones, destruir los principios fundamentales del derecho y de la moral..." _- Encíclica _'Humanum genus'_ del Papa León XIII (1884).

LA COLUMNA VERTEBRAL

La columna vertebral de la secta de la masonería consiste en subirse a los _'estados alterados de conciencia'_ o gnosis. Esto es, acoplarse a la mente de un demonio, a su voluntad y potencia cognoscitiva (de ahí la _'conciencia alterada'_, te has pegado a otro) o al Espíritu del Mundo. Estas práticas traen consigo un _nacimiento espiritual_ (Juan 8, 44) y es aquí, en estas prácticas, donde pierden el alma (la verdadera alma y no la que ellos dicen)_. _Es decir.* Pasan a estar acompañados* por este Espíritu del Mundo cuyo principal inspirador es el ángel caído. Son mentes que se nos acoplan y pasan a acompañarnos a modo de tutela y resuenan en nosotros un ralentí de sentimientos de fondo. La dependencia espiritual (¡¡dependencia mental!!, cuidado con esto) que surge es como la de un matrimonio donde las dos voluntades, entidad y nosotros, pasan a estar unificadas. Y no hace falta que les recuerde lo grave que es todo este asunto. La palabra_ 'espiritualidad'_ mal entendida es peligrosa. Mucho.
​EL SENTIR GENERAL

Una de las características comunes de los internos de la masonería es el odio contra Dios y contra todo lo Cristiano. Y es un sentir general de donde sale la doctrina de que sólo ellos ostentan el título de _'humanos', _entidades _"despiertas"_ y conscientes, mientras que el resto somos *antropoides o *_*"portales orgánicos"*_. Esto es, animales ignorantes y sin alma, de granja, desechos prescindibles.



*Copia *del vídeo.

'PERVERSIÓN' SIGNIFICA DAR LA VUELTA HACIA SU CONTRARIO,
CONVERTIRTE EN NEGATIVO FOTOGRÁFICO DE LA VERDAD.

"20 ¡Ay de los que al mal llaman bien,
que de la luz hacen tinieblas y de las tinieblas luz,
y dan lo amargo por dulce y lo dulce por amargo!
21 ¡Ay de los que son sabios a sus ojos,
y son prudentes delante de sí mismos!
22 ¡Ay de los que son valientes para beber vino,
y fuertes para mezclar licores; (nota: vinos y licores son los estados alterados de gnosis)
23 de los que por cohecho dan por justo al impío,
y quitan al justo su justicia!"

- Isaías 5, 20-23.

La ley del Amar dicta que terminamos conviertiéndonos en aquello que hemos elegido amar. Si terminamos decantándonos por amar a la corrupción (los estados de gnosis) terminaremos conviertiéndonos en eso mismo: corrupción.

EXTIRPADO DE INTERNET

Estoy bajo *Gang Stalking* (acoso/mobbing grupal por todos los flancos, especialmente te pinchan y monitorizan las telecomunicaciones) por lo que tengo todo mi tráfico a internet intervenido y manipulado (... y ustedes también aunque les dejen navegar. Se llama la industria del *Big Data*: almacenamiento y control de los movimientos junto con clasificar ciudadanos de cara a una criba genocida). Llevo varios días en los que quieren que no me conecte a internet, y además, me lo hacen ver con gran descaro para que no me queden dudas. *Trato de decir* que no sé cuánto tiempo tengo de Internet, y *cojan este dato* porque van a dejar de estar presentes y visibles en la red todos los como yo; y sólo quedarán los actores del diablo: covidianos y falsos disidentes. Es más. Tienen listas para, en medio del ruidoso caos del colapso llamado 'The Great Reset' y con internet caído, que lo tirarán, tienen en agenda en este escenario ir asesinando en las calles o en sus casas (como hacía el _Ku Klux Klan_) a todos los como yo, igual que hicieron en la Rev. Francesa y todas las revoluciones porteriores hasta el día de hoy, incluída la Guerra Civil Española (Las masónicas Chekas).

QUÉ SERÁ DE ELLOS

Babilonia, hija de la devastación, no hay quién te salve lejos de Dios porque el diablo no sólo no salva, sino que ni siquiera puede salvarse a sí mismo.

_






"14 Bienaventurados los que lavan sus túnicas, para tener derecho al árbol de la vida, y a entrar por las puertas que dan acceso a la ciudad. 15 Fuera perros, *hechiceros*, fornicarios (espirituales: la gnosis), *ASESINOS*, idólatras (arrodillarse ante demonios), y todos los que aman y practican la *mentira*."_ - APOCALIPSIS 22, 14-15.

Todos vosotros, hijos de la hiel, estáis a tiempo de salvar la piel y la de vuestros hijos con vosotros. Os dejo el ejemplo de la masona y criminal Dolores Ibárruri (_'La Pasionaria'_ de la Guerra Civil Española) que en su lecho de muerte se arrepintió y se volvió hacia Dios. Pidió un sacerdote para confesarse. Esta mujer, afortunadamente y me alegro mucho por ello, en los últimos momentos de su vida evitó el abismo, saltó por encima de él, al cojer la mano de Dios que llevaba toda su vida tendida hacia ella.

Vale la pena, mucho, pensar en nuestro porvenir y en el de nuestros hijos. Dios desea muy mucho perdonar y olvidar nuestra enemistad. Sólo necesita que nos volvamos a Él y queramos su amistad, porque Él no nos obliga ni fuerza a amarle, sino que ha de salir de nosotros el aceptar su amistad. Y sabed que su mano está delante nuestra tendida. Siempre lo ha etado.


----------



## Perchas (18 Jul 2022)

Hilo para recordar, debemos de transmitir al maximo para que la gente despierte, he notado un cambio drastico en los inoculados, creo que Sevillado y Ricardo han alcanzado notoriedad internacional y puede ser que revertir la hoja de ruta sea nuestra premisa.


----------



## Azrael_II (18 Jul 2022)

Up


----------



## BlueOrange (21 Jul 2022)

Una anécdota. Adivinad de qué se hablaba en la década de 1940 en el Club al que pertenecían estas tres personas.







_"Cada registro ha sido destruido o falsificado, cada libro ha sido reescrito, cada imagen ha sido repintada, cada estatua y edificio de la calle ha sido renombrado, cada fecha ha sido alterada. Y ese proceso continúa día a día y minuto a minuto. Historia ha parado. Nada existe excepto el presente infinito en el que la fiesta siempre tiene la razón"._

- *GEORGE ORWELL *perteneció junto con Aldous Huxley y H. G. Wells a la logia de Rito Escocés ‘*Sociedad Fabiana*’, cuya sede está en Londres y es de donde surgió el Partido Laborista Británico.

*Quiénes son la conocida familia Huxley. *
*Julian Huxley** es el hermano de Aldous Huxley.*​
"Julian Huxley (1887-1975), biólogo y ensayista inglés que será nombrado caballero del reino (Sir), es uno de los más eminentes representantes del materialismo evolucionista contemporáneo. Conforme a su creencia se hace miembro del consejo de la *Sociedad Eugenésica* en 1931, siendo su *vicepresidente *entre 1937 a 1944 y *presidente *de 1959 a 1962. Julian S. Huxley también se integra al comité ejecutivo de la *Sociedad Eutanásica* y vicepresidente de la *Asociación por la Reforma de la Ley de Aborto* (pro-aborto), de 1969 a 1970.

(...)

Es con este fundamento que Sir Julian S. Huxley se convierte en el *primer secretario general* del Consejo para la Educación, la Ciencia y la Cultura de la Organización de las Naciones Unidas (*UNESCO*), de 1946 a 1948. Reveladoramente, sir Julian S. Huxley también actúa como *fundador* del “*Fondo Mundial para la Vida Salvaje*” (World Wildlife Fund, WWF). Además, Julian S. Huxley (Nota: aquí el autor del texto comete una errata ya que pasa a mencionar a Leonard Huxley, que es el padre de Julian y Aldous, ambos hermanos) tuvo cuatro hijos; uno de ellos fue* Aldous Huxley*, el autor del libro "Un mundo feliz", sistema soñado por la Sociedad de Eugenesia."








Julian Huxley


Julian Huxley (1887-1975), biólogo y ensayista inglés que será nombrado caballero del reino (Sir), es uno de los más eminentes representante...




personajesculturadelamuerte.blogspot.com




Dejo una interesante conferencia, subtitulada, de Aldous Huxley el 20 de marzo de 1962 en la Universidad de Berkeley. La fecha de 1963 en la portada del vídeo es otra errata.

"La revolución definitiva: *Un plan para esclavizar a las masas." *(Copia1), (copia2).​
"Aldous Huxley gave this speech to a Berkley audience, in which he admits that his novels such as "Brave New World" were not just fiction, but real blueprints for types of controlled and enslaved societies. A shocking look at the results of the *Fabian Society* and the Cecil Rhodes Round Table efforts to resurrect the British empire, control of the United States, and dominate the planet. This is similar to the work of H. G. Wells, also a *Fabian Society* / Round Table insider, and his works of futurism which entail the enslavement of society."(*Enlace*).



Detalle del escudo de la logia 'Sociedad Fabiana': un lobo disfrazado de oveja.







_«Guardaos de los falsos profetas, que vienen a vosotros disfrazados de ovejas, mas por dentro son lobos rapaces.»_ - Mateo 7, 15.

La masonería es una secta que funciona como contra religión. Es una contestación de odio contra el Dios Cristiano, que ellos niegan en público y reconocen en privado, además de por su obrar.

Y al margen de esto, por mi parte le estoy agradecido a George Orwell por las pistas que ha dejado.


----------



## BlueOrange (21 Jul 2022)

Otra curiosidad. De esto hablaban en un *Congreso judío* en Basilea (Suiza) en septiembre de *1897*. Un resumen de sus actas (*enlace*). Todo esto se desbordó en 1789 en Francia. Vean lo viejo que es el asunto y lo ciegos que estamos.

*Del discurso inicial *

_“Desde hace dieciocho siglos nuestros sabios luchan con gran valor y perseverancia sin conseguir abatir la Cruz (…) A nosotros pertenece el Becerro de Oro, esa divinidad universal de la época”. “Cuando nos hayamos hecho los únicos poseedores de todo el oro de la tierra, el verdadero poder pasará a nuestras manos”_ (…) _“Todos los gobiernos están llenos de deudas. La Bolsa cotiza y regula esas deudas y nosotros somos los dueños de las Bolsas de casi todas las plazas”_ (…) _“Siendo *la Iglesia* uno de nuestros poderosos enemigos empezaremos por despreciar a sus sacerdotes, les declararemos una guerra abierta de calumnias y difamaciones” _(…) _“Debemos dirigir nuestras ambiciones hacia los puestos más elevados, que es éste el medio más seguro para llegar a conseguir el dominio de todas las operaciones industriales, financieras y comerciales” _(…) _“Si el oro es la primera potencia de este mundo, la segunda es *la Prensa*. Es preciso que los nuestros se encarguen de la dirección de los diarios de cada país”_ (…)_ “La posesión del oro y la habilidad en la elección de los medios para sobornar, nos convertirán en los árbitros de la opinión pública y nos darán el imperio sobre las masas” _(…) _“Dueños absolutos de la prensa podremos *cambiar las ideas* y dar así el primer golpe a *la familia* y por el matrimonio civil y el divorcio consumar su disolución; podremos además extirpar la fe de los *“goyim”*_ (cristianos o bestias de carga según el Talmud), _y fomentar sus bajas pasiones”

“Tenemos que acaparar *las escuelas*”_ (…) _“*La religión de los cristianos* tiene que desaparecer”_ (…) _“Promoveremos entre los proletarios *revoluciones y desórdenes*, y toda catástrofe que consigamos en ese sentido nos irá acercando a nuestros planes de reinar sobre la tierra. Por la anarquía y la miseria que cundirá por doquier, las masas no tendrán más remedio que acudir, a nosotros, y entonces habrá llegado la hora de la venganza y les impondremos nuestra ley”_. (*1*)

*De las Actas Nro. 1 y Nro. 2. *

_«El derecho reside en la fuerza. El despotismo del capital está enteramente en nuestro poder y lo ofreceremos a los Estados como único asidero al que no tendrán más remedio que agarrarse si no quieren caer en el abismo”_ (…) _“Todo el que quiere gobernar debe recurrir al engaño, a la compra de las conciencias, a la impostura, a la traición y a la hipocresía, pues así servimos a nuestra causa. *El fin justifica los medios*”_ (…) _“No nos detengamos ante la corrupción de los cristianos”_ (…) _“A los representantes del pueblo los utilizaremos de peones en nuestro *juego de ajedrez”*_ (…) _“Mediante* la prensa* hemos conquistado una influencia decisiva sin mostrar la cara”.

“Nuestro llamamiento de libertad, igualdad y fraternidad, fue, poco a poco, devorando la prosperidad de los cristianos y derrumbando los cimientos de los Estados”_ (…) _“Todas las guerras se negociarán bajo el aspecto económico”_ (…) _“Escogeremos administradores con tendencias serviles”_ (…) _“Los triunfos de *Darwin*, *Marx* y *Nietzsche* fueron preparados por nosotros con su efecto desmoralizador»_

*Del Acta Nro. 3.*

_“Siempre en las Constituciones de los Estados hemos hecho incluir derechos de las masas que son completamente ficticios: inaplicables en la práctica, pero halagadores para el pueblo”_ (…)_ “Bajo nuestra dirección, el pueblo destruyó a la nobleza que era su protectora y cayó en manos de los nuevos ricos, que explotaron al obrero sin piedad; ahora debemos hacerles creer que somos los libertadores del trabajador y que venimos a sacarlos de la opresión; haciéndoles ver las ventajas de formar en las filas de nuestros ejércitos de *socialistas*, *anarquistas* y *comunistas*. Nuestra fuerza consiste en mantener al obrero en estado constante de necesidad e impotencia, así lo tendremos sujeto a nuestra voluntad”_ (…) _“Manejaremos las masas fomentando la envidia y el odio”_ (…) _“El populacho cree ciegamente lo que le dan impreso”_ (…) _“*La prensa* es la gran potencia para dominar el espíritu público. Ella, casi sin excepción, está en nuestras manos”_ (…) _“Organizaremos una crisis económica universal con la ayuda del oro que está en nuestro poder casi en su totalidad; simultáneamente echaremos a la calle masas enormes de obreros que se precipitarán sobre sus supuestos opresores: verterán su sangre y se apoderarán de sus bienes.”

“Cuando el populacho se aperciba que en nombre de la libertad se le han concedido todos los derechos se imaginará que él es el amo; pero al tropezar con infinidad de obstáculos, pondrá el poder en nuestras manos. Ese fue nuestro plan en *la gran revolución*_ (la de Francia de 1789).

_“Luego borraremos del diccionario la palabra libertad que embruteció al hombre y lo hizo sanguinario; y esos animales, ya hartos de sangre, quedarán adormecidos después de su orgía, y nosotros fácilmente los encadenaremos para luego dominar sobre ellos”_ (En la fotografía _Fabián Onsari_, amigo personal de los Generales _Lonardi y Aramburu_ a través de _Américo Ghioldi_ el hombre enlace; Diputado Nacional y Soberano Gran Comendador del Supremo Consejo de la Masonería Argentina Grado 33º, luciendo todos los atributos masónicos. Fue uno de los cerebros de la *Revolución Libertadora*. Murió desempeñando su cargo el 20 de marzo de 1956).

*De las Actas Nro. 4, Nro. 11 y Nro. 15*

_“Las logias masónicas juegan inconscientemente en todo el mundo el papel de un disfraz que oculta nuestro objetivo; nosotros las usaremos dentro de nuestro plan de acción permaneciendo éste siempre completamente oculto para todo el mundo”_ (…) _“Hasta que lleguemos al poder multiplicaremos por todas partes las *logias masónicas* a las cuales atraeremos a los que puedan ser agentes destacados. Ellas serán nuestra principal base de información y el medio más influyente de nuestra actividad. Centralizaremos todas las logias en una organización sólo conocida por nosotros. Las logias tendrán su representante; tras de él estaremos nosotros y él trasmitirá nuestras órdenes”_ (…) _“Las logias serán el núcleo de todos los *elementos revolucionarios* liberales y marxistas”_ (…) _“Sólo nosotros manejaremos la masonería, pues sólo nosotros sabemos adonde vamos mientras los cristianos nada saben; pero son ambiciosos y vanidosos. Ellos buscan la gloria sacrificando sus proyectos; nosotros, en cambio, sacrificamos la gloria con tal de que triunfen nuestro proyectos»_ (…) _“A los cristianos los atraeremos a las logias masónicas, cuyos designios no conocen, a fin de distraer de nosotros las miradas de sus hermanos”_ (…) _“Nuestro primer deber es *arrancar de los cristianos* hasta la concepción misma de Dios y sustituirla por las necesidades materiales de la vida”_ (…) _“La lucha por la superioridad y las continuas especulaciones en el mundo de los negocios creará una sociedad desmoralizada, egoísta, sin corazón, que tendrá por único guía la pasión del oro para proporcionarse placeres materiales, de los que ha hecho un verdadero culto”_ (…) _“En los puestos directivos sólo colocaremos a los educados por nosotros”_ (…) _“Pues, con respecto a nuestra política, tanto los cristianos como sus gobiernos, son niños, eternos menores de edad”._

*Del Acta Nro. 9*

_“Al aplicar nuestros principios tenéis que poner mucho cuidado en conocer el carácter particular de cada nación. Si, procedéis con cautela, antes de diez años, el carácter más obstinado habrá cambiado, y añadiremos una nación más a las ya sometidas”_ (…) _“Los partidos políticos los tenemos en nuestras manos, porque para conducir la oposición hace falta dinero, y el dinero lo tenemos nosotros”_ (…) _“Debemos apoderarnos de *la Prensa*, de *la Justicia*, y de *los manejos electorales*; pero sobre todo de la instrucción y de *la educación*”_ (…) _“Hemos conseguido embrutecer y corromper la actual generación de los cristianos, enseñándoles *principios y teorías* que de antemano conocemos que son enteramente falsos.”_

*Del Acta Nro. 10*

_ «Si conseguimos introducir en el organismo del Estado *el veneno del liberalismo*, su enfermedad será mortal; su sangre se halla infectada; no nos queda más que esperar el fin de su agonía”_ (…) _“Sus *Constituciones* son escuelas de discordias, discusiones y estériles agitaciones de partidos políticos parasitarios; la *prensa* y el *Congreso* los condenan a la inacción y a la debilidad. Con el advenimiento de la república hemos establecido una caricatura de gobierno; y del montón de nuestros esclavos, que son tales ciudadanos republicanos, nosotros hemos elegido su Presidente, por medio de nuestro ciego servidor que es la mayoría que vota.”_

*De las Actas Nro. 12 y Nro. 14 *

_“Nuestras leyes destruirán o crearán lo que nos convenga, y así se cumplirá lo que les hemos prometido en las Constituciones, a saber: que *la libertad es *el derecho de hacer aquello que permite la ley (que la hemos hecho nosotros)”_ (…) _“El pretexto para suprimir un periódico será alegar que agita los ánimos sin razón y sin motivo _[Nota: *delito de odio*]_”_ (…) _“La *literatura* y el* periodismo* son las dos *fuerzas educadoras* más importantes; por eso nuestro gobierno será el propietario de la mayor parte le los periódicos, y adquiriremos enorme influencia sobre el público”_ (…) _“Los imbéciles que creerán seguir la opinión de su partido, seguirán sólo la nuestra”_ (…) _“Debemos destruir las creencias”_ (…) _“En los países que se llaman adelantados hemos creado una literatura loca, sucia, abominable, la estimularemos mucho más una vez llegados al poder”_ (…). Hoy habría que agregar la radio, el cine y la televisión.

*De las Actas Nro. 16 y Nro. 17*

_“Los *maestros y* *profesores* serán nombrados con especial prudencia, y dependerán en un todo del gobierno”_ (…) _“Aboliremos toda enseñanza privada”_ (…) _“La influencia del clero será nula por las restricciones que pondremos a su acción_” (…) _“Cuando llegue el momento, destruiremos la *corte papal*, y su poder lo arruinaremos completamente. El Rey de los Judíos será el verdadero papa del Universo, *pero antes*, debemos educar a la juventud en las nuevas creencias de transición, *para después* crear esta iglesia internacional con nuestras creencias”_ (En la actualidad se estima en un 68% la cantidad de puestos públicos ocupados por los judíos en distintos estamentos de la educación argentina, empezando por su ex Ministro, Filmus, ciudadano israelí).

*Actas Nro. 20, Nro. 21 y Nro. 22.*

_“Los empréstitos exteriores son sanguijuelas que no se pueden desprender del Estado si no se caen por sí mismas o si el Estado no las desprende radicalmente”_ (…) _“Tales empréstitos han llenado nuestras cajas con los dineros nacionales de los cristianos”_ (…) _“Nos aprovechamos de la corrupción de la administración y de la negligencia de los gobernantes para recibir cantidades dobles, triples y aún mayores, prestando dinero que en realidad no necesitaban.” _(…) _“Tenemos en nuestras manos la mayor fuerza del mundo: el oro”_ (…) _“Dueños del mundo, estableceremos el orden en él por medio de la violencia, y luego explicaremos que la libertad tiene su límite en las leyes que nosotros estableceremos.”_ (*2*)." (Fuente: enlace).

*El siguiente* vídeo (*enlace* y *copia*) (recopilación de 10 min) es reciente y en inglés sin subtitular. Con el segundo (*enlace* y *copia*) y tercer vídeo (*enlace* y *copia*) vuelvo a insistir en este hilo.



















--- --- ---

*Otra curiosidad* sobre el carácter e identidad del la mal llamada Revolución Rusa, que no fue del pueblo sino contra el pueblo.

_“Según los datos proporcionados por la prensa soviética, de *556 *importantes funcionarios del estado *bolchevique*, incluido el antes mencionado, en 1918-1919 había: 17 rusos, dos ucranianos, once armenios, 35 letones [letones], 15 alemanes , un húngaro, diez georgianos, tres polacos, tres finlandeses, un checo, un karaim y *457 *judíos”. – _Mark Weber.

La imagen de muestra es de Stalingrado.









*Breve resumen de Jefes de Estado asesinados por la masonería, (por @Jadouken10).*








Breve resumen de Jefes de Estado asesinados por la masonería, (por @Jadouken10).


En este hilo vamos hablar acerca de algunos magnicidios y atentados terroristas perpetrados por sociedades secretas (o discretas) que siguen operando a día de hoy. En esta primera parte nos vamos a…




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com










*La Masonería en las Instituciones Españolas durante la II República.*








La Masonería en las Instituciones Españolas durante la II República. - Un Católico Perplejo


La masónica primera Contitución de Cádiz de 1812, conocida popularmente como 'la Pepa', fue el gran caballo de Troya de la masonería. Ahí desembarcó con su democracia que realmente nunca ha sido tal, sino un gran representación teatral.




uncatolicoperplejo.com


----------



## BlueOrange (21 Jul 2022)

Adivinen sobre qué deben de hablar en el siguiente Club privado.

*Detalle sobre la reunión Bilderberg de 2009.

PRÓLOGO*​
Quiero copiar enteros dos artículos de prensa de 2009 para poner el punto de atención en dos cosas, que observadas con calma explican todo lo que no funciona en este mundo.

*A)* Multitud de jefes de Estado y grandes personalidades reunidos en el secreto. Es decir, al margen de las vías o cauces diplomáticos, por lo que no asisten en representación de sus países, sino como integrantes de otra cosa. No hay imágenes del interior de las reuniones ni se sabe de qué se ha hablado, donde se guarda una "discreta" ley del silencio.

*B)* Preside la reunión *una estatua de bronce*. Vean de qué se trata (lo remarco *en rojita*).

Quisiera terminar comentando que estas organizaciones supranacionales (La Comisión Trilateral, El Club Bilderberg, Foro Davos, The World Economic Forum, etc) parecen la misma organización con distinta fachada, por decirlo así. Saquen sus propìas conclusiones.

--- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- ---

*La reina doña Sofía y el ministro Moratinos como
representación de España en la reunión griega de Bilderberg*

Poder, dinero e influencias. Mientras los cantantes eurovisivos se reunían en Moscú, los poderosos miembros del
club Bilderberg se congregaron en el hotel Astir Palace Nafsika​
Por *El Confidencial*
27/05/2009 - 06:00 Actualizado: 08/11/2014 - 22:03

Poder, dinero e influencias. Mientras los cantantes eurovisivos se reunían en Moscú, los poderosos miembros del club Bilderberg se congregaron en el hotel Astir Palace Nafsika en Vouliagmeni, Grecia, categoría 5 estrellas. La cita tuvo lugar entre el pasado 14 y el 17 de mayo, según revela el periodista *Daniel Estulin*, quien desde hace quince años se ha convertido en un experto en el tema.

La lista de invitados han permanecido top secret pero todos los indicios apuntan a que la reina doña *Sofía*, miembro permanente desde hace 10 años, ha sido una de los asistentes. Doña Sofía explicó a la periodista *Pilar Urbano* -al escribir su último libro-, que ha acudido a las reuniones anuales porque “son apasionantes, cada uno pueda decir con libertad lo que piensa, lo que en un debate le viene a la cabeza, y sabe que eso no se va a difundirse”.

Además añade: “Vas conociendo a gente muy diversa, bien informada, bien relacionada, cada una con un bagaje formidable en su terreno, en su área o en su país. Allí se juntan personas de muchos mundos: política, finanzas, energía, defensa, comunicaciones, investigación científica… ¡Se aprende tanto!”. La Casa Real no informó de las actividades de la reina durante los días de las reuniones en Grecia, se limitaron a declarar que se encontraba realizando “asuntos privados”.

El otro español es un neófito en Bilderberg, se trata del ministro de Asuntos Exteriores *Miguel Ángel Moratinos*, invitado por primera vez como representante del presidente *Zapatero*.

Se comenta que no hay decisión relevante que no haya sido tratada en el “club”. En la conferencia secreta se han tomado medidas que ‘afectarán’ a toda la Humanidad. Según Estulin, los puntos clave de la reunión de este año fueron:

1º. El futuro del dólar de los EEUU y la economía de EEUU. El plan del Club Bilderberg es seguir ‘engañando’ a millones de ahorradores e inversores que creen en la recuperación de la economía. Los stress test llevados a cabo por Washington son un desvergonzado engaño.

2º. Sobre el desempleo en EEUU, Bilderberg está asumiendo que la cifra se situará en torno al 14% a finales de este año en USA.

3º. Bilderberg está analizando dos opciones: una crisis prolongada que condena al mundo a décadas de estancamiento, y otra crisis intensa pero más corta con una depresión que nos llevará a un nuevo orden económico mundial sostenible, con menos soberanía pero más eficiencia.

4º. Habrá un impulso final para la promulgación del Tratado de Lisboa, del movimiento llamado Libertas dirigido por Declan Ganley. Una de las iniciativas previstas por Bilderberg es utilizar una campaña de rumores en los medios de comunicación americanos para sugerir que Ganley está siendo financiado por los traficantes de armas en los EEUU.

*El Westin Atenas y la estatua de bronce de Lucifer*

Al parecer, las fuertes medidas de seguridad levantaron la voz de alarma sobre que algo relevante estaba ocurriendo en la zona. Helicópteros y lanchas patrulleras del ejército griego, congregación de servicios secretos de los países más avanzados, policía y guardias de seguridad.

El gran evento ocurrió en el Westin Atenas, un edificio semienterrado reservado en exclusiva para los miembros del Club Bilderberg. El complejo hotelero Astir Palace se encuentra a 20 kilómetros de Atenas y se convirtió en un auténtico fortín durante todo el fin de semana. Por lo visto, una estatua de bronce de *Lucifer*, el ángel caído, preside el edificio.

El Club Bilderberg comenzó en 1954, con financiamiento de la CIA y convocó a los principales banqueros occidentales, políticos, dueños de los medios de comunicación, empresas y a la realeza europea. *Los Rockefeller, Henry Kissinger* y la casa real de Holanda, son considerados los socios fundadores. En el último libro de Estulin, Los secretos del Club Bilderberg, se desvelan las intrigas de los principales políticos y empresarios de nuestros tiempos. Según su tesis, “el Club Bilderberg ha manipulado la cultura hasta convertirla en un instrumento de lavado de cerebro de masas y incluso les acusa de consolidar el monopolio del tráfico de drogas”.

FUENTE
La reina doña Sofía y el ministro Moratinos como representación de España en la reunión griega de Bilderberg

COPIAS
https://web.archive.org/web/20220407221913/https://blogs.elconfidencial.com/espana/el-confidente/2009-05-27/la-reina-dona-sofia-y-el-ministro-moratinos-como-representacion-de-espana-en-la-reunion-griega-de-bilderberg_441717/
archive.ph

--- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- ---

*Intereconomía se cuela en el Club Bilderberg*​
*Periodista Digital* 18 May 2009 - 08:28 CET
Archivado en: Miguel Ángel Moratinos | Periodismo

(PD).- El ministro de Asuntos Exteriores, *Miguel Ángel Moratinos*, participa en la conferencia anual del selecto y secreto *Club Bilderberg*. El diablo y un espectacular despliegue de seguridad presiden las reuniones. Un equipo del departamento de Investigación de Intereconomía ha conseguido entrar en el hotel, burlar las medidas de seguridad y grabar a varios de los miembros secretos del Club Bilderberg.

Una estatua de bronce de *Lucifer*, el ángel caído, preside el edificio donde se reune este año el secreto y misterioso Club Bilderberg, un selecto grupo formado por los hombres más poderosos del mundo para debatir y tomar decisiones políticas y económicas que afectan a toda la humanidad. En esta ocasión los Bilderberg han elegido el lujoso complejo hotelero Astir Palace, en Vouliagmení, 20 kilómetros al sur de *Atenas*, para celebrar su conferencia secreta, en la que uno de los principales temas a tratar es la crisis económica mundial, según informa *lanacion.es*.

A pesar de que la lista de invitados es uno de los secretos mejor guardados, hemos podido saber que dos influyentes personalidades españolas han asistido a la reunión. La primera de ellas es el ministro de Asuntos Exteriores Miguel Ángel Moratinos, quien ha sido invitado a formar parte del Club por primera vez. La segunda podría tratarse de la *Reina Doña Sofía*, que ha estado presente en la reunión de los Bilderberg de los últimos 10 años y cuya presencia ha sido confirmada por varios miembros del staff del hotel. Aunque también podría tratarse de un empresario español, ya que desde el pasado jueves un lujoso jet de la compañía privada Gestair espera en la zona vip del aeropuerto ateniense.

Las medidas de seguridad que protegen estos días aquí en Grecia al Club Bilderberg son espectaculares. Helicópteros de la polícía, lanchas y patrulleras de la marina griega, miembros del sevicio secreto de una veintena de países, militares, antidisturbios, y más de 300 agentes y mandos de la policía impiden que nadie cruce el perímetro de seguridad. Nadie puede acercarse. Por mar, tres zodiacs de la marina y una patrullera vigilan el acceso al enclave. Miembros armados de la marina impiden el acceso por la costa.

Por tierra, un control policial corta la carretera al hotel tres kilómetros antes de la entrada, en la que media docena de agentes registran todos los vehículos. Un fotografo inglés fue interceptado por la policía mientras intentaba fotografiar el recinto desde el exterior. Casi pierde la cámara. Tras discutir con los agentes consiguió recuperarla. Las fotos se habían terminado.

La tarde del viernes un centenar de manifestantes del partido comunista griego protestaban en el exterior, mientras que dentro del recinto medio centenar de hombres armados reforzaban el acceso. Cualquier extraño en el hotel es sospechoso. Los pocos clientes que han conseguido habitaciones son sometidos a un exhaustivo registro antes de entrar. Las cámaras son miradas con recelo y el sistema de acreditaciones impide que el personal o los clientes del hotel accedan a las inmediaciones del Westin Atenas, un edificio independiente y semienterrado dentro del complejo hotelero en el que durante estos días los Bilderberg celebran sus reuniónes. El personal del hotel no está autorizado a hablar de lo que está pasando. Está prohibido hablar de ello con los clientes afirman desde la recepción.

Hay políticos de todo el mundo, incluso españoles asegura un camarero. Y es que cualquier precaución es poca, a alguien se le olvidó retirar el distintivo de este coche que revela la nacionalidad española de un invitado. Una sola foto y el coche fue retirado del parking y escondido en una zona escondida. A pesar de ello, hemos llegado hasta la puerta. Gracias a una cámara oculta hemos conseguido grabar la entrada de varios de los exclusivos Bilderberg, sus comidas de negocios y alguna de sus reuniones…

FUENTE
Intereconomía se cuela en el Club Bilderberg - Periodista Digital

COPIAS
https://web.archive.org/web/20220407222827/https://www.periodistadigital.com/periodismo/20090518/intereconomia-club-bilderberg-atenas-0987-noticia-689402971831/
archive.ph

*POST DATA*​
Dejo estos enlaces de prensa a modo de ejemplo, sobre el homenaje masónico a las "víctimas del Covid" en el palacio Real de Madrid.

*https*://www.elconfidencialdigital.com/blog/jose-apezarena/homenaje-masonico-victimas-covid/20210718183213262267.html
*https*://www.hispanidad.com/opinion/enormes-minucias/poder-masoneria-en-espana-felipe-vi_12019891_102.html
*https*://www.hispanidad.com/hemeroteca/confidencial/vamos-dormir-vergonzosa-ceremonia-masonica-new-age-por-victimas-coronavirus_12019872_102.html

Les recuerdo que esta religión secta es internacional, no la vemos y desde el siglo XIX es enorme, una bestia, y *éste el problema.*


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (21 Jul 2022)

up


----------



## BlueOrange (22 Jul 2022)

Una sencilla relación de ideas sobre la *transición* de los valores occidentales, los del orden social actual de base cultural cristiana, *hacia* los valores de ese sistema esclavista, el sistema de crédito social chino, y que llaman Nuevo Orden Mundial.

*El mundo en 2030 según el Word Economic Forum.*

8ª y última predicción:

“Los *valores *occidentales serán puestos a prueba.
Los *valores* que sustentan nuestras democracias deben ser considerados.” ...es decir: reescritos, cambiados.



*Michelle Bachelet,* ex Presidenta de Chile y actualmente *Alta Comisionada* de las *Naciones Unidas *para los Derechos Humanos (departamento donde están redefiniendo el término 'humano' y esto, tratándose de masones, es peligroso), en un *acto on line* de homenaje a la Declaración Universal de los Derechos Humanos organizado por la *Gran Logia de Chile* en dicienbre de 2020, dice frases como las siguientes:

La ONU aprovechará el covid para una «nueva era» basada en «*principios* masónicos»
"Los *valores *masónicos fueron determinantes en mi formación"
"Ojalá esta pandemia tenga *el mismo efecto* que la Segunda Guerra Mundial"
"*Tenemos que vacunar* a todos los seres humanos de la Tierra"








Michelle Bachelet: la ONU aprovechará el covid para una «nueva era» basada en «principios masónicos»


La Alta Comisionada de las Naciones Unidas para los Derechos Humanos lanza una propuesta de nueva sociedad reclamando los principios masónicos.




www.religionenlibertad.com





¿Se aventuran a intuír cuáles son los valores de esta secta genocida que no respeta ni a ancianos ni a niños?


----------



## BlueOrange (24 Jul 2022)

Amigo, este plano es un instante de vital importancia, porque configura nuestra eternidad.

Sobrevivir es tener continuidad tras haber salido de aquí. Y mientras, tú, sin verlo, hablas de permanecer en este paso fronterizo al que se le acaba el tiempo. Llamas sobrevivir a permanecer, un instante, atrapado entre dos fronteras: entre este mundo y abajo.

No veréis vuestras promesas. Vuestros sueños no serán...

... y seréis recordados por siempre.


----------



## BlueOrange (26 Jul 2022)

«… ningún lugar donde esconderse. Ciudades inteligentes llenas de sensores. Todos unidos por el internet de las cosas, sensores comunicándose invisiblemente con postes de luz (nota: farolas). Pero esta tecnología también podría usarse para mantener a todos los ciudadanos bajo control con vigilancia las 24 horas del día.»

– Boris Johnson (es *judío/masón*), en la sede de la ONU.



También habla de de que las vacunas han "erradicado la viruela". ¿Sabían que la aparición del cáncer empezó con las vacunas de la viruela? ¿Que el cáncer lo ha traído esta gente? ¿O les suena de algo la epidemia en progresión geométrica desde la década de 1960 ó 1970 de niños autistas en EEUU tras ser vacunados? ...

En el siguiente tuit tenemos al judío y masón Boris Johnson cuando era *Alcalde de Londres* hace unos años. Se trata de la fiesta posterior a una _'*tenida'*_* masónica* (_'tenida'_ es reunión solemne en terminología masónica), y celebradas ambas, tenida y después convite, en el mismo recinto. Esto es, una sala de fiesta ya que resultan lugares socorridos en los cascos urbanos, ya que son recintos amplios donde es fácil reunirse sin llamar la atención. Una fiesta privada en una discoteca por ejemplo, y nadie hace preguntas.



Esta gente de la masonería* necesita de espacios amplios* para sus ridículas 'tenidas'. Si no tienen la sede o albergue de ellos a mano (el zulo), hacen uso de la imaginación con aquellas instancias que les puedan servir. Salas de conferencias de Hoteles, salas de fiesta también de Hoteles, salas grandes de gimnasios, salas de fiesta o discotecas con acceso restringido, comedores amplios de restaurantes donde se esconden tras irrisorias_ 'Asociaciones Gastronómicas',_ peñas o asociaciones deportivas, cualquier cosa les vale_;_ tambén usan polideportivos, anfiteatros y teatros, aulas de los talleres culturales dependientes de los Ayuntamentos, salas de museos, en fin, de todo, le echan imaginación.





Royal Albert Hall, 1992. Londres.







*Royal Albert Hall, 2017*. Londres.







Y una cosa curiosa. En estas _*'tenidas'*_, en las solemnes que son donde rinden culto a la figura de Lucifer y donde se visten de Nochevieja, que suele ser una vez al año, se cuidan muy mucho de que *no entre un solo rayo de luz solar* dentro de la estancia. Pongo un ejemplo. En las ocasiones que por necesidad no hayan encontrado un recinto adecuado y celebren la tenida en un piso con ventanas, se cuidan muy mucho de taparlas con cortinaje de tal forma que no entre *ni un solo rayo* de luz solar en la instancia.

Recuerden. No es el mundo una mierda sino que la causa del problema está en *el mal* que hay en ellos. *Son satanistas* (*sociópatas* con los que no son como ellos) y por esto es que el problema son ellos y no el mundo. Insisto. El problema no es la gente inocente sino las locuras de esta secta masónica llena de psicópatas.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (26 Jul 2022)

UP


----------



## BlueOrange (27 Jul 2022)

26 julio 2022 (telegraph.co.uk)

*Boris Johnson apunta a convertirse en el próximo secretario general de la OTAN*

Los parlamentarios ucranianos y conservadores apoyan la idea de que el primer ministro sea un posible candidato, aunque los escépticos sugieren que probablemente sería recibido con un veto francés.








Boris Johnson tipped to become next secretary general of Nato


Ukrainian and Tory MPs support idea of PM being a possible candidate, though sceptics suggest he would likely be greeted with a French veto




www.telegraph.co.uk


----------



## BlueOrange (27 Jul 2022)

DIRECTO nocturno en estos momentos.

*trovo.live* es otra plataforma de emisión online.





Trovo







trovo.live





*Twich.*


Una vez terminado el programa lo suben a *odysee.com* para verlos en diferido.








LA QUINTA COLUMNA


La Quinta Columna es un espacio para el libre pensamiento ... Un espacio para la investigación, análisis, ciencia, opinión, entrevistas de toda la actualidad .. En esta comunidad tienen cabida todas a...




odysee.com





*Telegram *de la Quinta Columna:








LA QUINTA COLUMNA TV


INFORMACIÓN ALTERNATIVA SIN CENSURA




t.me





*Foro *en telegram de La Quinta Columna:








FORO LA QUINTA COLUMNA


https://t.me/OPERAC_ENJAMBRE	Compartir este enlace a quien quiera sumarse al enjambre




t.me


----------



## Skylar (27 Jul 2022)

Entre tanto azufre un poquito (mucho) de aire fresco... De Espíritu Santo... De Jesucristo único Dios verdadero.


----------



## BlueOrange (27 Jul 2022)

Skylar dijo:


> Entre tanto azufre un poquito (mucho) de aire fresco... De Espíritu Santo... De Jesucristo único Dios verdadero.



Otro hijo de la viuda que conozco con anterioridad, y que se pasa por aquí a divertirse, como si bajase a la cancha del barrio a echarse unos puntos, a mi costa, encestando unas canastas. Esta gente se nos acerca siendo muy conscientes del genocidio que tienen sobre la mesa, para conmigo y mi gente, y sienten placer *simulando* como lobos entre corderos. Se creen que tienen *control *de la situación y *poder *sobre nosotros debido a nuestra *ceguera*. Aman el placer de sentirse poderosos y se creen élite, despiertos, una raza elegida de iluminados... por conocer ese ridículo engendro: los "estados alterados de conciencia" o gnosis.

En el fondo y en la superficie no son ni ni reyes ni élite ni nada,... sino que, simplemente, no pasan de ser como arañazos en una pizarra. Mentirosos y asesinos, y en caída libre.


----------



## Skylar (27 Jul 2022)

BlueOrange dijo:


> Otro hijo de la viuda que conozco con anterioridad, y que se pasa por aquí a divertirse, como si bajase a la cancha del barrio a echarse unos puntos, a mi costa, encestando unas canastas. Esta gente se nos acerca siendo muy conscientes del genocidio que tienen sobre la mesa, para conmigo y mi gente, y sienten placer *simulando* como lobos entre corderos. Se creen que tienen *control *de la situación y *poder *sobre nosotros debido a nuestra *ceguera*. Aman el placer de sentirse poderosos y se creen élite, despiertos, una raza elegida de iluminados... por conocer ese ridículo engendro: los "estados alterados de conciencia" o gnosis.
> 
> En el fondo y en la superficie no son ni ni reyes ni élite ni nada,... sino que, simplemente, no pasan de ser como arañazos en una pizarra. Mentirosos y asesinos, y en caída libre.



¿Crees que soy masón?


----------



## BlueOrange (28 Jul 2022)

¿Recuerdan la ceremonia de apertura de los *JJOO de Londres, 2012*?



Llevan décadas de planificación y "la élite" es sólo la punta del iceberg. Todo colaborador y falso disidente es uno de ellos y son legión. La pediatra que te recomendó vacunar a tus hijos, o el policía, o la periodista o vecina o incluso amigo o familiar, no son multimillonarios de la familia Rotschild sino que es tu vecina o amsitad, que es masona y lleva una *doble vida* con una *agenda *entre ellos, en esa otra vida, que desconoces.


> "La *falsa bandera* más grande la Historia moderna necesita de más *actores *que nunca." - @theswandive76



*UNA DOBLE VIDA*​
*Un masón* es como un hombre que está engañando a su esposa. Nadie duda de él pero está llevando *dos vidas* separadas e incompatibles. La pública y oficial y la _"discreta"_, la escondida. Y están organizados y nos odian, y tienen un plan, una agenda, y son como un ejército invisible de personas a las que amamos, entre nosotros.

Está pronto el día en que se nos romperá el corazón... el mil pedazos.


> "16 Seréis *entregados* aun por los padres, por los hermanos, por los parientes y por los amigos, y harán morir a muchos de vosotros, 17 y seréis *aborrecidos* de todos a causa de mi nombre. 18 Pero no se perderá un solo cabello de vuestra cabeza. 19 Por vuestra paciencia salvaréis vuestras almas." Lucas 21, 16.









(Interiormente)* SON DE OTRO PAÍS*​
¿Por qué son como una nacionalidad extranjera entre nosotros? ¿Y qué es lo que les une? ¿Qué les hace un pueblo distinto y enemigo?... La respuesta es interior. Caen en un laberinto espiritual, una madriguera siguiendo un conejo, al comer del fruto prohibido que son los suicidas _"estados alterados de conciencia"_ o gnosis. Lo que estudian en la masonería. Ésta es la puerta que abren, los estados gnosis que son un acolamiento espiritual con entidades demoníacas. Tal cuál lo estás leyendo.

*Y esto... ¿por qué lo hacen?*​
Entran buscando riquezas, abundancia, grandeza, superación... y aquí no está el problema sino que se encuentra en cuanto aceptan la estafa y el crimen para obtenerlo. El problema de ellos no está en amar el dinero, el éxito y los placeres.... El problema de ellos está en que cojen el susurro del odio que es el mismo diablo a través de su gnosis. Éste, la gnosis que es el diablo en sí, es el fruto prohibido. Y acoplados a él en estas prácticas entra en nosotros, y con él su odio y delirios de grandeza. La gnosis es el acoplamiento de dos mentes. La del inciiado y la del ángel caído. Y aquí se convierten en mentirosos y asesinos.


> “44 Vosotros sois nacidos del diablo (la gnosis), y *queréis cumplir* los deseos de vuestro padre. El es *homicida *desde el prinicipio y no se mantuvo en la verdad, porque la verdad no estaba en él. Cuando habla la mentira, habla de lo suyo propio, porque él es mentiroso *y padre de la mentira*.” - Juan 8, 44.



*PISAR A LA SERPIENTE*​


> "15 Pongo perpetua enemistad entre ti (serpeinte) y la mujer (Eva). Y entre tu linaje y el suyo; Este te aplastará la cabeza, Y tú le morderás a él el calcañal." (2). - Génesis 3, 15.
> 
> (2) La palabra hebrea es la misma para la acción del linaje de la mujer contra la ser- piente y para la de la serpiente contra el linaje de la mujer. En ambos casos debería traducirse del mismo modo. Sin embargo, como la pala- bra hebrea significa acechar o herir, prefiriendo esta úlrima significación, la matizamos de aplastar o de morder, según las circunstancias de la acción en el uno y el otro caso.



En el cristianismo se nos enseña a hacer justo lo contrario: Pisar a la serpiente con nuestros pies, que son alegoría de nuestra mente. Es decir, a parar a la serpìente. a negarnos a ella. Los pies, *calcañal* o *talón *en el libro de *Génesis, capítulo 3,* hace referencia a nuestra mente ya que, siendo la parte de nuestro cuerpo más débil es la que sostiene todo nuestro peso. Y *andar *o *caminar *son alegoría de nuestro discurrir con el pensamiento, de ponerlo en movimiento, de nuestro pensar.














El 'despertar espiritual' y el grave peligro que conlleva si no eres Cristiano. - Un Católico Perplejo


El despertar espiritual es una fase crucial para toda persona que lo experimente y es muy peligroso si no eres Cristiano.




uncatolicoperplejo.com




*CAYENDO SOBRE NOSOTROS*​
Pisar a la serpiente es negarnos a las embestidas del espíritu del diablo, que empiezan a hacerse patentes, porque *empezamos a ser atacados tras nuestro despertar espiritual* (tras salir de la Matrix, del corral, de la granja como ellos dicen y poder ver con perspectiva. Aquí es donde ves con claridad a la amsonería y a sus obras y acciones por poner un ejemplo). Y, claro está, si no eres cristiano lo mejor que te puede pasar en toda tu vida, más que te toque la lotería, es no despertar espiritualmenet ¡¡para no condenarte!!

Nota: el pulpo es la serpiente. Es una reprentación alegórica de que nos envuelve y vemos y sentimos a través de ese espíritu. Todo esto es peligroso y hay que negarse. *¿Y cómo nos negamos? Con la mera voluntad de no quererlo* cerca, negarnos, y desear que se vaya con sus engaños, puntos de vista y placeres. *Lo que el diablo busca es nuestra voluntad* (nuestra aceptación libre), porque es muy consciente que *somos nosotros *a través de nuestra violuntad los que nos condenamos. Y que, si nos negamos, no puede hacer nada. Busca que aceptemos libremente. Que cojamos la manaza que es él en sí mismo.

Peligrosisimo todo esto. Un suicidio literal el dejarse seducir por la muerte.


> "18 Y El les dijo: Veía yo a Satanás caer del cíelo como un rayo." - Lucas 10, 18.









*DOS ÁRBOLES EN EL EDÉN.*
El de la Vida y el de la Ciencia del bien y del mal.​
*El Edén* somos nosotros: nuestro habitar interior, nuestras morada interior, nuestro monte santo, nuestra celda, *nuestra mente*.


> “¿No sabéis acaso que *sois templo de Dios *y que *el Espíritu de Dios habita en vosotros*? Si alguno profana el templo de Dios, Dios le destruirá. Porque el templo de Dios es santo, y *ese templo sois vosotros*.” (1 Corintios 3, 16-17).











> "16 y le dió este mandato: «De todos los árboles del paraíso puedes comer, 17 pero del *árbol *de la ciencia del bien y del mal no comas, porque el día que de él comieres, ciertamente morirás." - Génesis 2, 16.





> "2 Y respondió la mujer a la serpiente: «Del *fruto *de los árboles del paraíso comemos, 3 pero del *fruto *del que está en medio del paraíso nos ha dicho Dios: «no comáis de él, ni lo toquéis siquiera, no vayáis a morir.» 4 Y dijo la serpiente a la mujer: «No, no moriréis; 5 es que sabe Dios que el día que de él comáis, se os abrirán los ojos, y seréis como Dios, conocedores del bien y del mal." - Génesis 3, 2-5.



El *árbol de la Vida *es la Cruz, es amar a Cristo (_"Soy Yo el camino, y la verdad, y *la vida*; nadie va al Padre, sino por Mí."_ - Juan 14, 6.), y por el contrario, el otro *árbol de la ciencia del bien y del mal* son las riquezas espirituales en forma de innecesaria abundancia y lujo. Este último árbol es el amar y practicar las artes esotéricas, la gnosis, con el objetivo de "_*ser como dios*_" pero sin Dios. Esto es, como enemigo suyo.


> "13 Ningún servidor puede servir a dos amos, porque odiará al uno y amará al otro, o se adherirá al uno y despreciará al otro; no podéis servir, a *Dios *y a *Mammón*”. - Lucas 16, 13.
> 
> Nota: Mammón es la personificación de la riquezas en forma de innecesario exceso y lujo, y su primera referencia es *la gnosis*. de la que, después de ella también se desprende el amor a los excesos materiales en forma de dinero, placeres, honores,... avaricia.



*LA MANZANA ES EL DIABLO EN SÍ MISMO*​






Y el *fruto *de este último árbol (*ahí en los alto*, y *enlace2*) es el diablo mismo: conseguir acoplarse a él en los 'estados alterados de conciencia' o gnosis. Cosa muy fácil de que, lamentabelmente pueda pasar ya que tras nuestro despertar espiritual es el mismo diablo quien vienen a nosotros, como a Eva, y se nos echa encima.

¿Entienden lo peligroso que es el despertar espiritual?


----------



## BlueOrange (28 Jul 2022)

Quisera recordarles *este himno* (*copia*). Y tras él hacer una relación de ideas.



*Dos doctoras* de un Hospital grande en Madrid (*copia*). Octubre de 2020.








Enfermeras Tic-Toc (2020-2021) Masonería Sanitaria (82 vídeos)


Me llamo Gonzalo Carlos Novillo Lapeyra y mi canal prinicpal en odysee.com es éste otro: https://odysee.com/@NovilloLapeyra:9 A continuación traigo algunos vídeos que he visto en mi muro de Twitter d...




odysee.com






*Enfermeras *españolas (*copia*). Enero de 2021.



Algún vídeo más (enlace1 y *copia*), (*enlace2* y *copia*) y (*enlace1 *y *copia*).







Una *enfermera española asustada* (*copia*). La foto la he compuesto yo y la enfermera que sale en ella es mejicana, nada que ver con la del audio.



Así están los Hospitales (*enlace1* y *copia*) y (*enlace2* y *copia*).





Por ejemplo, *si te intuban* (*copia*) eres hombre muerto.



Otra sencilla relación de ideas.








Detalle de la jefa de enfermeras del Hospital Rey Eduardo VII, Londres, despidiendo a Isabel II (marzo de 2013). - Un Católico Perplejo


No hay mucho que comentar, la masonería reina y controla a placer y desde el sglo XIX. Una gran bestia. En fin...




uncatolicoperplejo.com



































Enfermeras Tik Tok (2020). (Masonería sanitaria).


La masonería es un Estado dentro del Estado y llega a todo ámbito, también el sanitario. Están en guerra por levantar su bolchevique nuevo orden mundial.




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com












Enfermeras Tik Tok (2020). (Masonería sanitaria). - Un Católico Perplejo


La masonería se ve lo suficientemente poderosa como para implantar el nuevo orden mundial con el que tanto sueñan. Y vuelvo a insistir en recordarles que la masonería es el el gran sindicato de actores y siempre lo ha sido.




uncatolicoperplejo.com


----------



## BlueOrange (28 Jul 2022)

La Iglesia ha condenado la masonería – desde Clemente XII (1738) hasta Pío XII – al menos 600 veces. León XIII fue el Papa que (junto a Pío IX) más la fulminó.

"en el espacio de siglo y medio *la masonería* ha alcanzado rápidamente un crecimiento superior a todo lo que se podía esperar, e *infiltrándose *de una manera audaz y dolosa en todos los órdenes del Estado, *ha comenzado a tener tanto poder*, que casi parece haberse convertido en *dueña de los Estados*."

- *Carta Encíclica* del Papa León XIII promulgada el 20 de abril de *1884*.








«HUMANUM GENUS». Carta Encíclica del Papa León XIII promulgada el 20 de abril de 1884 contra la masonería y otras sectas. - Un Católico Perplejo


La Iglesia ha condenado la masonería, desde Clemente XII (1738) hasta Pío XII (1958), al menos 600 veces. León XIII fue el Papa que junto a Pío IX más la fulminó.




uncatolicoperplejo.com





Les recuerdo, muy especialmente al Dr. Sevillano, que la Iglesia cayó en manos de sus enemigos en 1958 por infiltración (falsos cristianos, actores, simuladores, lobos como los son los falsos disidentes), y terminó cayendo anegada e infestada de estos criminales a la muerte del último Papa legítimo, el Papa Pío XII que falleció en 1958.








80 Aniversario de la Coronación del último Papa Católico


TAL DÍA COMO HOY hace 80 años, era coronado Papa el Cardenal Eugenio María Pacelli, noble patricio romano, que reinó co...




sicutoves.blogspot.com




Y mensaje *#221* sobre cuál es la situación de la Iglesia.








Óxido de grafeno y 5G: (la peligrosa banda de los 26GHz prevista para la 2ª mitad de 2022): MORTANDAD DE VACUNADOS EN MASA.


Sobre la pagana demonolatría (idolatría) y su falso ecumenismo. «Yo soy Yavé, tu Dios, que te ha sacado de la tierra de Egipto, de la casa de la servidumbre. Tú no tendrás otro dios que a mí. No te harás imágenes talladas, ni figuración alguna de lo que hay en lo alto en los cielos, ni de lo...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## BlueOrange (28 Jul 2022)

Y por favor, *no déis trato de Papa al siniestro asesino Jorge Bergoglio*. Este hombre entró en el seminario siendo ya Rotario, y actualmente es integrante de la siniestra *logia Sociedad O.T.O.* (Ordo Templi Orientis). *No es Papa, es un estafador, ni siquiera es Cristiano.*

La masonería es hiper-pederasta y los casos de pederastia de falsos sacerdotes en la Iglesia empiezan a verse en la década de 1960.








Rituales de poder de la masonería: Black Eye Pedo & Panda Eyes (tráfico de niños, violación, tortura y asesinato infantil) - Un Católico Perplejo


Los «ojos de panda» ocurren cuando un niño es sodomizado y el trauma hace estallar los capilares alrededor de las cuencas de sus ojos (que se abultan cuando son sodomizados) lo que crea los hematomas anillados.




uncatolicoperplejo.com




Copio y pego este artículo de 2018 que lamentablemente es cierto. La masonería hace todo esto (sacrificios infantiles).

*Sacerdotes católicos denuncian 'maltrato infantil ritual satánico' en el Vaticano*







*Tres sacerdotes del Vaticano denunciaron al Papa Francisco como un falso profeta y afirmaron que los cardenales pedófilos que adoran a Satanás están involucrados en el abuso ritual de niños tan pequeños como de un mes dentro de los altos muros del Vaticano.*

En los últimos años, representantes del Vaticano han sido acusados y atrapados abusando de niños, y se han descubierto vínculos con grandes redes de pedofilia. El Vaticano ha tenido que gastar miles de millones de dólares para resolver y tratar casos de pedofilia; esto ya no es un secreto.

Desafortunadamente, lo que mucha gente aún no sabe es que muchos de estos niños son utilizados en 'rituales de tipo satánico'. El Vaticano afirma estar siguiendo la palabra de Dios, pero recientemente han surgido múltiples personas internas que denuncian al Papa Francisco como un falso profeta y hablan sobre la *práctica generalizada* de la *magia negra* y el *satanismo dentro del Vaticano*.

A la vista del público, el Vaticano y sus numerosos representantes de todo el mundo representan una fuerza de amor y paz, pero según *Malachi Martin*, un sacerdote católico irlandés que fue profesor de paleografía en el Pontificio Instituto Bíblico del Vaticano hasta hace poco, esta visión de amor y paz está en desacuerdo con *lo que realmente sucede* detrás de escena.






*El sacerdote jesuita Malachi Martin sirvió en Roma durante seis años, donde fue colaborador cercano del cardenal Augustin Bea y del Papa. *(Nota: el Padre Malachi Martin fue asesinado de una manera muy turbia tras publicar su libro_ "El Último Papa"_ donde relata la entronización de satanás en el Vaticano en el año 1963).
.
Según Malachi Martin, los cardenales pedófilos del Vaticano que adoraban a Satanás celebraron una *“ceremonia de entronización” en 1963*, (Nota: *enlace *a su libro en PDF, _"El Último Papa"_ a partir de la página 5 (_"El entronamiento del arcángel caído Lucifer tuvo lugar en los confines de la ciudadela católica romana el 29 de junio de 1963_,..."), donde relata esa entronización con la violación ritual de una niña) y el “humo de Satanás” ha sido “irremovible” en el Vaticano desde entonces.

_--- “Lo más aterrador para [el Papa] Juan Pablo [II] fue que se había topado con la presencia inamovible de una fuerza maligna en su propio Vaticano y en las cancillerías de ciertos obispos. Era lo que los eclesiásticos bien informados llamaban la 'superfuerza'. Los rumores, siempre difíciles de verificar, vinculaban su instalación al comienzo del reinado del Papa Pablo VI en 1963. De hecho, Pablo había aludido sombríamente al "humo de Satanás que ha entrado en el Santuario". . . una referencia indirecta a una ceremonia de entronización de satanistas en el Vaticano. Además, la incidencia de la pedofilia satánica -ritos y prácticas- ya estaba documentada entre ciertos obispos y sacerdotes tan dispersos como Turín, en Italia, y Carolina del Sur, en Estados Unidos. Los actos de culto de la pedofilia satánica son considerados por los profesionales como la culminación de los ritos del Arcángel Caído”._ (Escrito en su libro sobre geopolítica y el Vaticano, Las llaves de esta sangre, página 632). ---

En múltiples ocasiones habló de que el satanismo es la religión predominante practicada dentro de los altos muros del Vaticano. Pero Malachi Martin no es el único miembro del Vaticano que habla sobre la pedofilia satánica en el Vaticano. La lista es larga.

El reverendo *Gabriele Amorth*, sacerdote católico romano italiano y exorcista de la diócesis de Roma , es otro ejemplo.

El Reverendo Amorth realizó decenas de miles de exorcismos para la Iglesia durante sus más de media docena de décadas como sacerdote católico, y ha mencionado varias veces cómo se practica el satanismo dentro del Vaticano. También describió cómo *niñas muy jóvenes son secuestradas* por una banda de policías del Vaticano y diplomáticos extranjeros, explicando que estas niñas son reclutadas para fiestas del Vaticano, a las que asisten cardenales y sacerdotes.






*Amorth afirmó que Emanuela Orlandi, una estudiante de la Ciudad del Vaticano que desapareció en Roma en 1983, fue secuestrada para fiestas sexuales por una pandilla que involucraba a la policía del Vaticano y diplomáticos extranjeros. Dijo que la niña fue asesinada más tarde y su cuerpo se deshizo de él. *

--- “_El diablo reside en el Vaticano y puedes ver las consecuencias_ ”, dijo Reverand Amorth. La influencia maligna de Satanás se hizo evidente en los más altos rangos de la jerarquía católica, con “ _cardenales que no creen en Jesús y obispos que están ligados al demonio_ ”. ---

Se debe elogiar a *Malachi Martin* y al *reverendo Amorth* por su valentía al denunciar la pedofilia satánica dentro del Vaticano, porque los sacerdotes que dicen la verdad sobre sus colegas corruptos no siempre viven para hablar más.

*denunciante asesinado*

El padre *Alfred Joseph Kunz* era un sacerdote católico que fue encontrado con la *garganta cortada* en su iglesia católica romana en Dane, Wisconsin, después de iniciar una investigación sobre la pedofilia satánica y el abuso infantil dentro del clero. Amigo cercano de *Malachi Martin*, el padre Kunz sintió que su vida estaba en peligro en las semanas previas a su asesinato, y tenía razón.






*El 4 de marzo de 1998, a las 7 am, el cuerpo del P. Alfred Kunz fue descubierto en un charco de sangre en el piso de la Escuela St. Michael en Dane, Wisconsin. *

El amigo de Kunz, el abad Ryan St. Anne Scott, sintió que el asesinato de Kunz estaba relacionado con la investigación de Kunz sobre los escándalos de abuso sexual en la diócesis, pero los investigadores nunca arrestaron a nadie por el crimen, a pesar de admitir que tenían un sospechoso que ha sido mantenido bajo “vigilancia constante” desde entonces. El asesinato del padre Kunz.

*¿Es el Papa Francisco la cabeza de la serpiente?*

Los escándalos de abuso sexual dentro del Vaticano se han hecho públicos y el Papa se ha visto obligado a comentarlo muchas veces. Se desconoce si está involucrado o no, así como cuánto sabe sobre la práctica del satanismo dentro del Vaticano. Sin embargo, hizo un comentario recientemente que sorprendió a los que estaban al tanto (*enlace *a Youtrube con sus declaraciones).








Catholic Priests Blow Whistle On 'Satanic Ritual Child Abuse' In Vatican


Three Vatican priests have denounced Pope Francis as a false prophet while claiming that Satan worshipping cardinals ritually abuse children.



newspunch.com


----------



## BlueOrange (29 Jul 2022)

*Red de pedofilia en la ONU: ex-alto Comisario denunció 60 mil violaciones en 10 años*






Marie Cacace-Oxfam-.(CC BY-NC-ND 2.0) 

Redacción de Aleteia - publicado el 11/01/20

*Ex-jefe Andrew MacLeod: “Hay decenas de millares de agentes humanitarios en todo el mundo con tendencias pedófilas. Es endémico en el sector de ayuda humanitaria en todo el mundo. El sistema está corrompido”*

Recordamos hoy un asunto que, por alguna razón, parece haber desaparecido de los “grandes medios” mundiales sin que haya respuestas claras sobre qué medidas se han tomado al respecto, y sobre todo, cómo sigue hoy la situación denunciada.

En 2018, el diario británico _The Sun_ divulgó un documento publicado por un ex-alto comisario de la Organización de las Naciones Unidas, la ONU, denunciando una estremecedora *red de pedofilia* en el seno de esa organización, con cerca de *3.300 *(nota: *número de mierda*)* funcionarios* implicados en *60 mil violaciones* perpetradas durante *10 años*, lo que supondría uno de los mayores y más impactantes escándalos de pedofilia de la historia de la humanidad.

Según _The Sun_, los datos, de 2017, habían sido entregados al Departamento Británico de Desarrollo Internacional (DFID) por el profesor *Andrew MacLeod*, que antes había sido jefe de ayuda humanitaria de la ONU en lugares como los Balcanes, Ruanda y Pakistán, país donde mandaba operaciones del Centro de Coordinación de Emergencias de la organización mundial.

Sus denuncias implicaban principalmente a los agentes humanitarios de la ONU, que habrían cometido abusos sexuales en decenas de países de todo el planeta, sobre todo en comunidades desprotegidas. De hecho, *el documento de MacLeod afirma que miles de pedófilos se dedican a las tareas de acción humanitaria para conseguir acceso fácil a mujeres y niños vulnerables.*








¿Van a quedar sin castigo los abusos sexuales cometidos por cascos azules de la ONU?


Según reconoce la propia ONU, solo en 2015 hubo alrededor de 70 imputaciones contra personal en misiones de paz




es.aleteia.org





*“Encubrimiento endémico”*

Andrew MacLeod calificó como “endémico” el encubrimiento de estos crímenes y agregó que las personas que intentaron denunciarlos fueron despedidas.


> _“Hay decenas de miles de agentes humanitarios en todo el mundo con tendencias pedófilas. Pero si usas una camiseta de UNICEF, nadie te preguntará qué estás haciendo. Tienes impunidad y puedes hacer lo que quieras. Es endémico en el sector de la ayuda humanitaria en todo el mundo. El sistema está corrompido y tendrían que haber dicho basta desde hace años”._



Las 60.000 violaciones calculadas por MacLeod se basan en la admisión hecha en 2017 por el actual secretario general de la ONU, Antonio Guterres, de que las fuerzas de paz y funcionarios civiles de la abusaron de al menos 311 víctimas sólo en los 12 meses de 2016. La propia ONU admite que el número real de casos sería el doble de lo relatado.

De hecho, MacLeod estima que como máximo, el 10% de las violaciones y agresiones perpetradas por funcionarios de la ONU son denunciados, considerando que incluso en el Reino Unido, ese porcentaje es sólo del 14%.

Dado que Gran Bretaña dona cerca de 2.000 millones de libras esterlinas al año al presupuesto de la ONU, MacLeod insistió en que se hiciese una investigación minuciosa por parte de las autoridades británicas:


> _“Los crímenes de abuso de niños están siendo inadvertidamente financiados en parte por el contribuyente del Reino Unido. Sé que hay muchas discusiones en los niveles más altos de las Naciones Unidas de que ‘algo hay que hacer’, pero nada eficaz sucede. Si miras el histórico de denunciantes, fueron despedidos. Estamos analizando un problema a escala de la Iglesia Católica – o mayor aún”._



Sin embargo, la presencia y las generalizaciones mediáticas en torno a los casos de abusos sexuales perpetrados por clérigos católicos fue incomparablemente mayor de lo que está siendo el caso de la ONU. ¿Por qué?

*La punta del iceberg*

La “punta del iceberg” salió a la superficie con el escándalo de Oxfam International, una confederación de 19 organizaciones y más de 3.000 partners que actúa en cerca de 90 países. Ya en 2012, el Ministerio de Asuntos Exteriores de los Países Bajos recibió un informe interno de Oxfam detallando abusos cometidos por funcionarios de esta entidad en Haití. Antes incluso, en 2008, denuncias semejantes habían llegado al conocimiento de la Agencia Sueca de Cooperación Internacional para el Desarrollo.

*Priti Patel*, ex-secretaria del Departamento Británico de Desarrollo Internacional (DFID), que renunció al cargo en 2017 acusando a altos funcionarios del propio DFID de encubrir crímenes sexuales, considera que los abusos prosperan principalmente en dos contextos: cuando las víctimas tienen miedo de hablar y cuando los que están en el poder no escuchan – y este segundo contexto incluye gobiernos.

En 2017, la ex-primera-ministra británica Theresa May amenazó con interrumpir las donaciones a la ONU hasta que la organización “recuperase la confianza”. El gobierno del Reino Unido afirmó que tendría “tolerancia cero” en lo relativo a cualquier tipo de abuso sexual, pero, en el momento de las denuncias de Priti Patel, a pesar de su aberrante gravedad, no ordenó ninguna investigación al respecto.

Andrew MacLeod agregó a sus propias denuncias la consideración personal de que se cometen crímenes sexuales “sistemáticamente” por parte de agentes y funcionarios al servicio de la ONU y que tales crímenes son encubiertos “desde hace muchos años”.

_Con informaciones de Estudos Nacionais_








Red de pedofilia en la ONU: ex-alto Comisario denunció 60 mil violaciones en 10 años


Ex-jefe Andrew MacLeod: “Hay decenas de millares de agentes humanitarios en todo el mundo con tendencias pedófilas. Es endémico en el sector de ayuda humanitaria en todo el mundo. El sistema está corrompido”




es.aleteia.org





*Vean qué se llevaba esta furgoneta de la ONU en África....
¡¡Niños, se llevaban niños!!*



Les recuerdo que no hay en el mundo organización visible más masónica que la *ONU*, corruptísima hasta la médula.


----------



## BlueOrange (29 Jul 2022)

UNICEF,... sí, la de los niños.

*Dentro del bizarro baile de máscaras 2018 de UNICEF*
*Una mirada al espeluznante simbolismo que rodea al baile de máscaras anual de UNICEF al que asisten celebridades y miembros de la alta sociedad. *30 de octubre de 2018







UNICEF significa _Fondo Internacional de Emergencia para la Infancia de las Naciones Unidas. _Su misión es “abordar las necesidades de los niños y las mujeres en los países en desarrollo”. Aparentemente, otra misión es organizar espeluznantes bailes de máscaras con celebridades vestidas con disfraces *satánicos*.

El 25 de octubre, UNICEF celebró su baile de máscaras anual en Clifton's Republic en Los Ángeles y fue extraño. Si bien el objetivo anunciado del evento es recaudar dinero para los niños, una mirada al *simbolismo* en torno a la fiesta sugiere otro objetivo: celebrar la cultura retorcida de la élite oculta. De hecho, el evento contó con celebridades y miembros de la alta sociedad festejando en un escenario inspirado en _Eyes Wide Shut_ (una película sobre orgías de magia sexual en sociedades secretas de élite)... para ayudar a los niños.

Según el sitio web oficial: 


> El baile de máscaras de UNICEF es el evento filantrópico insignia de UNICEF Next Generation. Los invitados enmascarados, vestidos con sus mejores galas, bailan toda la noche para celebrar y apoyar la labor de salvamento de vidas de UNICEF. Más de 800 líderes mundiales emergentes, innovadores, celebridades y filántropos asisten al baile de máscaras de UNICEF cada año.



*Baile de máscaras*

Al igual que la mayoría de los eventos elegantes de Hollywood, el baile de UNICEF estuvo precedido por un evento de alfombra roja donde los ilustres invitados desfilaron con sus tacones Louboutin, vestidos Versace y... máscaras satánicas. Todo para los niños hambrientos, por supuesto.
--- --- ---
Continúa. El artículo es un poco largo pero dejo unas imágenes suyas.








Inside UNICEF’s Bizarre 2018 Masquerade Ball


A look at the creepy symbolism surrounding UNICEF's yearly masquerade ball attended by affluent celebrities and socialites.



vigilantcitizen.com


----------



## BlueOrange (29 Jul 2022)

En dos años la siguiente plataforma de la Dark Web, una zona más inaccesible que la Deep Web, ésta última sólamente *no indexada* por Google y es aquí donde la gente de la masonería cuelga sus vídeos pederastas con sus propios hijos,... decía que la red Dark Web, diferente a la Deep Web, además está *encriptada *y en ambas hay que entrar con navegadores específicos (y gratuitos) de la *red Tor *y semejantes, desarrollados por la *NSA* norteamericana (tal cual lo estás oyendo, la NSA),... Decía que esta plataforma de ciudadanos pederastas alemanes; y esto lo añado yo porque está bien claro, ¡¡*y masones!!*;... con foro de intercambio* ¡¡en dos años logra* *400.000 usuarios!! *Según datos oficiales que podrían ser más, y aún así sigue siendo un Record Guinness.

¿Qué no es "bonito" el mundo con los valores de esta secta de pringaos, pederastas y asesinos satanistas? ¡¡*Y que se creen* que son una élite a modo de raza superior espiritual!! ¡¡Estos!! ¿Te lo puedes creer? ¡¡Estos pringaos de mierda hasta las cejas!!

*Red de pornografía infantil alemana desmantelada, con... ¡¡400.000 miembros!!*






​«Issued oen: 03/*05*/*2021* – 10:52

Texto por:  NEWS WIRES

La policía alemana detiene la red de pornografía infantil darknet *‘con 400.000 miembros’*

La policía alemana dijo el lunes que había cerrado «una de las mayores plataformas de pornografía infantil en la red oscura del mundo» y arrestado a cuatro de sus miembros en una serie de redadas a mediados de abril.

La plataforma, denominada «Boystown», *existía desde 2019*, contaba con más de *400.000 miembros* y estaba «configurada para el intercambio mundial de pornografía infantil», dijo la policía federal en un comunicado.

El foro darknet permitió a los usuarios comunicarse con otros y compartir imágenes gráficas y contenido de video que incluía «abuso sexual grave de niños pequeños», según el comunicado.

Tres hombres de entre 40 y 64 años fueron arrestados en siete redadas en Alemania, mientras que otro sospechoso fue detenido en Paraguay a pedido de las autoridades alemanas.

El sospechoso en la región de Concepción de Paraguay, también ciudadano alemán, será extraditado a Alemania sobre la base de una orden de arresto internacional emitida por un tribunal de Frankfurt.

Tres de los hombres están acusados de haber manejado la plataforma como administradores, brindando soporte técnico y asesoría a los miembros sobre cómo evitar ser descubiertos por las autoridades, mientras que otro era «uno de los usuarios más activos de la plataforma», dijo la Policía.

Los investigadores agregaron que la operación de meses, instigada por Alemania, había sido coordinada por Europol y apoyada por las fuerzas del orden en los Países Bajos, Suecia, Estados Unidos y Canadá.

Tanto «Boystown» como otras plataformas de chat se desconectaron tras las redadas.»








German police bust darknet child porn network 'with 400,000 members'


German police said Monday they had shut down "one of the biggest darknet child pornography platforms in the world" and arrested four of its members in a series of raids in mid-April.




www.france24.com


----------



## BlueOrange (29 Jul 2022)

*El día que la actriz Blake Lively expuso los horrores del tráfico sexual de niños*

rumble.com

«Una de las actrices más reconocidas e influyentes en Hollywood, Blake Lively, tomó la oportunidad para exponer la perturbadora creciente explotación sexual a los niños y la pornografía infantil, durante el evento anual en *2017 *Power of Women de la revista Variety en el que fue invitada.

Lively habló de su trabajo con Child Rescue Coalition, una organización sin fines de lucro con sede en Florida que busca erradicar la pornografía infantil de Internet, así como también dio ejemplos, según lo que pudo investigar, de los horrores que viven los bebés y niños víctimas de abuso y la trata para el comercio pornográfico.

La actriz visiblemente conmovida se dirigió a los asistentes del evento diciendo: “Si todos supiéramos esto, dedicaríamos mucho más de nosotros a detenerlo”».


> *«Al día se están comercializano *_(en la Deep Web)_* entre 30 y 50 millones de archivos pedófilos *_(en el mundo)_*.» *– Blake Lively, evento anual de 2017 ‘Power of Women’, de la revista Variety.


----------



## BlueOrange (30 Jul 2022)

Sobre el asesinato ritual infantil.

*«para ellos los niños son lo más cercano a Dios en la Tierra» (…) «ahí pueden infligir el mayor dolor a Dios… Eso es lo único que les importa. Lo demás no existe para ellos.» -Lara Logan* (jun.2022)

22.6.2022 | La reportera disidente Lara Logan explica, según información de un infiltrado, la *agenda satánica* de ‘La Elite’ (a quienes prefiere llamar ‘*La Secta*‘, y tiene razón), y cuál es su obsesión en dañar a los niños:


_Voluntas (Telegram: __http s://t. me/voluntasoficial/3143__). Copia en odysee.com_

*Transcripción*​
“Conocí a alguien con quien quiero tener más tiempo, pero esta persona ha trabajado por muchos años infiltrándose en lo que llamarías la Élite Global, pero ya no uso ese término, porque esta persona me enseñó que no son ninguna élite, son una secta _(‘they are a cult’)_, eso es lo que son, son una secta mundial _(‘they are a global cult’)_.

¿Y por qué esto es importante? Porque es preciso. Se trata de quiénes son realmente y lo que quieren realmente, a dónde nos están llevando. No nos están llevando a un mundo de élites, nos llevan a la cabaña barraca oscura de una secta (_‘into the dark hut ¿over? Cult.’)_ en la que *esta gente* tiene el único objetivo más importante de todos, que es *eliminar y erradicar a Dios*.”

Y esta persona pasó años leyendo e informándose sobre sus trabajos, literatura, exposiciones, etc. Pasó dos años y medio estudiando todo, desde rituales hasta tradiciones, su ideología, para poder infiltrarse a nivel de la ONU. No puedo decirte de qué facción era porque no quiero exponerlo.

Y le pregunté sobre los niños, porque no me quedaba claro, y le pedí que me explique explicara. Él me dijo que lo estaba intentando entender de la manera equivocada. Y le dije por qué _(¿a qué te refieres?, ¿qué quieres decir?, ‘as you where you mean?’)_, y me dijo que ellos no definen a los *niños *como lo hacemos nosotros, no definen al mundo de la manera que lo hacemos nosotros, que las decisiones que nosotros enfrentamos ellos no las tienen. Ven el mundo de manera completamente diferente. Y le pregunté cómo lo veían ellos. Y me dijo que para ellos todo se definía de acuerdo a un único propósito. Y le pregunté cuál era, y me dijo:* “Para derrotar a Dios”*.

Y este es el momento, porque para ellos el Dios real, el Dios verdadero, son ellos y *Satanás *_(‘the real God, the true Gog are them. And *Satan* ¿with them?. Right?’)_. Y me dijo que para ellos los *niños* son lo más cercano a Dios en la Tierra, porque hemos sido creados a imagen de Dios, y cuando recién somos creados aún no tenemos tiempo de ser corrompidos y descarrilados. Entonces, para ellos, mientras más joven seas, lo más cercano estás de Dios, y ahí pueden *infligir el mayor dolor a Dios*.

Entonces, mientras más puedas hacer sufrir a un bebé o a un niño, mayor será tu *victoria sobre Dios*. Y eso es lo único que les importa. Lo demás no existe para ellos.”

Fuente: Voluntas (Telegram): http s://t. me/voluntasoficial/3143
Y subido al blog personal.
*
Rituales de poder de la MASONERÍA: Black Eye Pedo & Panda Eyes *
Tráfico de niños, violación, tortura y asesinato infantil.​
«Los «ojos de panda» ocurren cuando un niño es sodomizado y el trauma hace estallar los capilares alrededor de las cuencas de sus ojos (que se abultan cuando son sodomizados) lo que crea los hematomas anillados.» 








Rituales de poder de la masonería: Black Eye Pedo & Panda Eyes (tráfico de niños, violación, tortura y asesinato infantil) - Un Católico Perplejo


Los «ojos de panda» ocurren cuando un niño es sodomizado y el trauma hace estallar los capilares alrededor de las cuencas de sus ojos (que se abultan cuando son sodomizados) lo que crea los hematomas anillados.




uncatolicoperplejo.com


----------



## Gamelin (30 Jul 2022)

Anestesias en el dentista? Pues ya me dirás tú. O grafeno o sin dientes. Por esa regla de 3 yo ya estoy pillado


----------



## BlueOrange (30 Jul 2022)

¿Recuerdan el caso #*PIZZAGATE*? Está desindexado de Google, toda información "la han desaparecido", excepto a sus *Fack Chekers*, su prensa oficial, y cuidado que *QAnon *también es prensa oficial travestida de disidencia, y que son los únicos que permanecen.








PIZZAGATE & PEDOGATE


(Click image below)—View & interact with the ISAAC KAPPY MIND MAP—(Click image below) Pizzagate & Pedogate Please note that a large portion of the information below was gleaned from the research originally done by Corey's Digs. Who deserves immense credit for doing his part




thephoenixenigma.com












DC PizzaGate: A Primer UPDATED 10/27/20


Warning: Reading this article will result in what is known as being “red-pilled”. Original publication date 11/07/2016. I’ve created this to share the information Anonymous has co…




dcpizzagate.wordpress.com









Pizzagate: Disinfo, Truth, New Dutroux X-Dossiers Ties


The Pizzagate controversy explained and analyzed: from the pizza and pasta emails to Camp Nose, Maria Abramovic's Spirit Cookings, and even a unique Axel Vervoordt angle.



isgp-studies.com









Pizzagate / Pedogate


I don't have much to say about Pizzagate. As far as conspiracy loons go, these jokers are beyond the rabbit hole. It's a collection of /pol/tards, KiAers, Conspiracy nuts and Trumpets who believe there is a mystical paedo cult using code in Clinton's email leaks, in the same vein as the 80's...




kiwifarms.net









The #Pizzagate Wiki







web.archive.org




¿Recuerdan a los poderosos *hermanos Podesta*? *John Podesta* fue el responsable de campaña electoral de Hilary Clinton en 2016. Previamente fue jefe de gabinete de Bill Clinton y más tarde consejero de *Barack Obama*.






























Biljana Djurdjevic


Art, music, cinema, cats




sevasevol.blogspot.com




*#killroom*








James Alefantis (@jimmycomet) • Instagram photos and videos


1,630 Followers, 3,696 Following, 791 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from James Alefantis (@jimmycomet)




www.instagram.com










*NIÑAS DE ALCASSER*

Alcasser. Tres niñas violadas en grupo durante dos semanas antes de ser sacrificadas. Al padre de Miriam creo que fue, hablo de memoria, le llegó un vídeo anónimo de una de las sesiones con las niñas. Posiblemente de algún arrepentido con cargo de conciencia. Este padre y su abogado, Juan Ignacio Blanco, lograron identificar a cuatro personas de aquel vídeo, que después entregaron en mano y en persona al Ministro del Interior y que posteriormente desapareció sin dejar rastro:

*Luis Solana*: Ex-Director de RTVE y Telefónica, Diputado, miembro de la Trilateral, hermando de Javier Solana y masón.
*Alfonso Calve*: Médico psiquiatra, Ex-Gobernador de Alicante y masón.
*José Luis Bermúdez de Castro*: Productor de cine y masón.
*Francisco Laima*: Secretario de Estado y Seguridad el día del golpe del 23-F, y relacionado con los GAL y la Red Gladio (OTAN). Masón.







*CASO BAR ESPAÑA*

Caso *Bar España*. *Francisco Camps*, presidente de la Comunidad Valenciana, y *Carlos Fabra*, también político en la Comunidad Valenciana, entre otros en este caso Bar España. Pederastas y asesinos. Están documentados varios asesinatos rituales de niños y un sinfín de violaciones a menores.

La jueza *Sofía Díaz García* era integrante activa de este grupo criminal. Esta mujer ha estado como titular del juzgado número 2 de Vinaròs (Castellón), que es justo el juzgado al que compete las denuncias sobre este caso Bar España. Es decir, la asesina pederasta participante en el caso Bar España, es la magistrada encargada de instruír todas las denuncias sobre este mismo caso Bar España.

Este corruptísimo cinismo tiene un nombre: *MASONERÍA*.








«Ya sabemos quién violó, torturó y asesinó a las niñas de Alcàsser y a decenas de menores más.» Caso Bar España.


«Ya sabemos quién violó, torturó y asesinó a las niñas de Alcàsser y a decenas de menores más. El CASO BAR ESPAÑA llevaba censurado durante décadas.»




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com






.
.
.
*¿Qué tienen en común todos estos pringaos...
de mierda hasta las cejas?*


----------



## BlueOrange (30 Jul 2022)

*'ES ENFERMIZO' * *Siniestro 'campo de tráfico sexual infantil' con 'cárcel subterránea para niños', 'árbol de violación' y el nombre 'Maddie' grabados en el árbol*

Emma Parry - 12:07, *5 Jun 2018*. Updated: 12:42, 5 Jun 2018

Un grupo de ex militares que patrullan para ayudar a las personas sin hogar en las afueras de Tucson, Arizona, creen que han descubierto un campamento abandonado utilizado para encarcelar y violar a niños.








‘Child sex trafficking camp’ with underground 'jail' discovered by veterans


AN alleged child sex trafficking camp with a sinister underground bunker, a so-called “rape tree” and the name “Maddie” written on a branch has been discovered by US veterans on patrol. The abandon…




www.thesun.co.uk





26 de Octubre del 2019
*¡2.100 Niños Enjaulados! Desarticulada la mayor Red de Tráfico Infantil en EE.UU.* 







La Segunda División de la Infantería de Marina de los Estados Unidos de la Flota del Pacífico ha desarticulado varias redes de traficantes de personas, al amparo de un ejercicio de entrenamiento a gran escala.

Concretamente_ 2.100 niños enjaulados_, que se iban a utilizar como ganado para obtener una cosecha de adrenocromo, fueron liberados y salvados por los famosos _“_Navy Seals” o “Focas de la Marina” de bases subterráneas en California propiedad del Estado Profundo, según la noticia que aparece _en cuatro páginas we_b cuyos enlaces publico en mi blog, y tengo entendido que se ha publicado en más sitios:





NAVY SEALS AND US MARINES SAVE 2100 CHILDREN FROM UNDERGROUND ADRENOCHROME HARVESTING TUNNELS


Alternative News and Views, Reported by Agents Around the World, 24 hours a day



www.rumormillnews.com













2nd Marine Division preparing to deploy to California


Marines at Camp Lejeune are deploying to California for a large-scale training exercise. The 2nd Marine Division will travel to 29 Palms, California, for a Marine Air-Ground Task Force Warfighting Exercise (MWX). There will be approximately 10,000 Marines and Sailors participating in the MWX...




wcti12.com









2100 Caged Children Liberated and Saved by U.S Marines and Navy Seals from DeepState owned Underground Bases in California ! — Steemit


I saw reports two days ago of a huge joint exercise by Marines and Navy Forces in California ! Well… by gomeravibz




steemit.com




Por su parte, Timothy Charles Holmseth, de la Fuerza de Tareas de Pedofilia del Pentágono, informó también que los _“Navy Seals”_ y la Infantería de Marina rescataron a 2.100 niños de bases subterráneas y búnkeres en California. Están a punto de tener lugar más misiones militares de rescate infantil afortunadamente.

_"No he sacado la foto real de los niños que estaban mantenidos cautivos en jaulas con el fin de evitar la censura, pero a mi me ha producido un profundo impacto personal. El gran despertar es real, está aquí y ahora, y ustedes tienen ahora la opción de saber la Verdad de las cosas horribles que están pasando en el mundo, de pasar de la oscuridad del secreto a la Luz de la Verdad".
"Así que aquellos de ustedes que todavía dicen que no está pasando nada y que niegan la existencia de élites pederastas porque dicen que son sólo una teoría de la conspiración sacada por locos como yo, entonces verán que se verán obligados a comerse sus palabras y me deben a mí y a gente como yo una disculpa por todos los insultos recibidos"._

*Maniobras navales*

Hace una semana tuvo lugar un enorme ejercicio conjunto de entrenamiento a gran escala en el que participaron los _“Navy Seals”_ de las Fuerzas Navales de California así como cuatro buques militares: USS Charleston, USS Princeton, USS Somerset y USS Zumwalt que se observaron navegando por la bahía de San Francisco.

La Flota del Pacífico sirve como comando de operaciones navales para el océano Pacífico, estando integrada en el Comando del Pacífico de Estados Unidos. Su base se encuentra en Pearl Harbor, Hawái, contando también con una segunda base en North Island, en la bahía de San Diego.

Los marines de Camp Lejeune se desplegaron en California para un ejercicio de entrenamiento a gran escala. Concretamente, la Segunda División de Marines viajó a 29 Palms, California, para un Ejercicio de Combate de Guerra de la Fuerza Aérea y Terrestre de la Armada.

Había aproximadamente diez mil infantes de marina y marineros participando en el MWX, que es un ejercicio de varios días, a escala de División, sin guión, fuerza sobre fuerza dentro del Ejercicio de Entrenamiento Integrado 1-20, según _“NewsChannel 12”._ Los marines de Camp Lejeune dijeron que no se habían preparado para un ejercicio de entrenamiento de esta magnitud en más de una década.

Los infantes de marina transportaron equipo por todo el país en un remolque, incluidos más de cuarenta vehículos anfibios de asalto. El Teniente Primero Joe Wright, Oficial de Estrategia de Comunicación, declaró que el proceso de planificación no era fácil:
_«Para la División, con miles de personas y cientos de activos, desplegarse por todo el país y apoyar este ejercicio es una hazaña masiva, y dará fe de cómo la División puede desplegarse en un área de operaciones»,_ explicó.

El Comandante del Tercer Pelotón, Paul Hwang, dijo que es vital que se consiga el equipo de AAV y otros equipos para el ejercicio de entrenamiento en California:
_«Las AAV traen las capacidades de asalto para luchar como un barco a la orilla del mar, lo que significa que embarcamos tropas de Infantería en nuestro vehículo, salpicamos la parte trasera del barco, nadamos por un largo periodo de tiempo, y luego asaltamos la playa disputada.»_

Ambos dijeron que la parte de planificación del despliegue es un proceso largo. _«La logística y la obtención de algo así comienza con mucha antelación»,_ explica Hwang. _«La preparación comienza con meses de antelación.»_

*PEDOFILIA Y PEDERASTIA*

La pedofilia es una atracción erótica o sexual que una persona adulta siente hacia niños o adolescentes, y la pederastia es el abuso sexual cometido con niños.

La pedofilia se clasifica como un trastorno psiquiátrico que consiste en la excitación o el placer sexual que obtiene una persona adulta o un adolescente mayor al llevar a cabo actividades o al tener fantasías sexuales con niños.

El abuso sexual infantil (también llamado abuso sexual de menores) es la conducta en la que una niña o niño es utilizado, con independencia de su voluntad o su consentimiento, como objeto sexual por una persona con la que mantiene una relación asimétrica, es decir, de desigualdad, en lo que respecta a la edad, a la madurez, y al poder.

El abuso sexual es una experiencia traumática. La niña o el niño lo vive como un atentado contra su integridad física y psicológica. Puede afectar a su desarrollo psicoemocional, así como a su respuesta sexual en la vida adulta, por lo que se considera un tipo de maltrato infantil. Las respuestas psicoemocionales y secuelas en niñas y niños pueden ser similares a las que se observan en casos de maltrato físico o abandono emocional. La mayoría de las víctimas requieren apoyo psicológico para evitar sufrir secuelas del abuso en su vida adulta.

Los testimonios de las personas que han sido objeto de abusos sexuales suelen ser ciertos. En algunos casos se observa disociación y amnesia selectiva: la víctima elimina recuerdos dolorosos o traumáticos ocurridos durante el periodo en el que ocurrió el abuso.

La legislación internacional y la de la mayoría de los países modernos considera que es un delito. A la actividad sexual de un pedófilo con un menor se la conoce con el nombre de abuso sexual infantil o pederastia. La mayor parte de los países conservan un derecho penal de acto por lo que se castiga la violación y por ende, la pederastia, es decir, el acto de abusar sexualmente de un niño.

Luego están los vídeos de niños desnudos en túneles subterráneos en la isla pedófila de Epstein que fueron rápidamente ocultados por los políticos y la prensa. Es demasiado difícil admitir que nuestra sociedad sea tan depravada, pero lo es, y si continuamos ignorando los gritos de esos niños, nunca seremos capaces de salvarlos, ni a ellos ni a nosotros mismos. Depende de todos nosotros salvaguardar a nuestros hijos e hijas de los adoradores de Satanás.

*OTRO CASO*

El 17 de octubre, un ciudadano surcoreano y cientos de personas más fueron acusadas en todo el mundo por la destrucción del mayor sitio web de pornografía infantil de la Red Oscura, financiado por Bitcoin:








South Korean national and hundreds of others charged worldwide in the takedown of the largest darknet child pornography website funded by bitcoin


Jong Woo Son, 23, a South Korean national, was indicted by a federal grand jury in the District of Columbia for his operation of Welcome To Video, the largest child sexual exploitation market by volume of content.




www.ice.gov




Jong Woo Son, de 23 años, ciudadano surcoreano, fue acusado por un gran jurado federal en el Distrito de Columbia por su operación de _“Welcome To Video”,_ el mayor mercado de explotación sexual infantil por volumen de contenido. Se rescató a docenas de víctimas menores de edad que estaban siendo abusadas activamente por los usuarios del sitio, dijeron los fiscales de EE.UU. en la acusación presentada en agosto de 2018 pero sin sellar el caso.

El 16 de octubre, el oscuro sitio web -confirmado como "Welcome to Video"- tenía unas 250.000 imágenes gráficas y vídeos de niños que estaban siendo abusados sexualmente. El gobierno lo calificó de "sitio web de pornografía infantil con redes oscuras más grande" en un comunicado de prensa.

Estas élites políticas mundiales inhumanas usaron miles de millones de dólares de sus cuentas secretas para los ritos satánicos de sacrificio de niños, para chantajear a los políticos e influir en las arenas políticas, con el fin de obtener el poder para su propio beneficio monetario, la misma razón detrás de las más de 125.000 acusaciones contra estas élites presentadas en los tribunales federales de todo el país desde que Trump asumió el cargo, que están a punto de ser servidas.

*¿QUÉ ES EL ADRENOCROMO?*

El adrenocromo es un producto de la oxidación de la adrenalina. Existe una leyenda urbana sobre el adrenocromo que le achaca propiedades como droga psicodélica, e incluso se la ha calificado como la droga de los illuminati. Afirman que sus efectos no tienen comparación como alucinaciones, euforia, aumento de los sentidos, de la energía y de la fuerza, por lo que esta droga satánica va mucho más allá de cualquier viaje de LSD.

La existencia del adrenocromo está entre el mito y la realidad, pero la forma de obtener esta droga implica actos atroces. Existe toda una subcultura repugnante que afirma que el adrenocromo es real, y que se puede conseguir de manera clandestina por la “deep web” a precios estratosféricos. Sin embargo, averiguarlo de primera mano significaría estar dispuesto a someter a otro ser humano, primero a torturas horribles, para después asesinarlo, y todo ello se debe condenar y perseguir.

Las culturas fueron perfeccionando el sacrificio ritual para el adrenocromo hasta descubrir que, cuanto más asustada y estresada estuviera la víctima, más eficacia tenía la ceremonia. Por tanto, los métodos de tortura, incluso el uso de ciertas drogas, evolucionaron generación tras generación hasta poder nombrar el ingrediente secreto: la adrenalina oxidada.

*SACRIFICIOS HUMANOS*

Desde tiempos remotos ha existido la costumbre del sacrificio ritual; satisfacer a los demonios por medio de ofrendas para así tener la gracia de sus favores. Estos sacrificios iban desde semillas hasta sangre animal o humana. La sangre, en particular, siempre ha tenido cierto cariz satánico, un canal directo de comunicación con demonios y fuerzas más allá del plano terrenal, y hacía falta que el sacrificado se sometiera a ciertos procedimientos de tortura para hacer la sangre más apetecible a los demonios.

Cuando las víctimas de los sacrificios eran sometidas a torturas físicas y mentales, los oficiantes del ritual vigilaban a la víctima para localizar el pico más alto de la adrenalina, y entonces la asesinaban, ya que la sangre estaba totalmente contaminada por adrenalina, y así podían beberla y experimentar sus efectos.

Actualmente, para un consumo más puro se extrae directamente de las glándulas suprarrenales, las arterias principales o la médula espinal. Una persona produce aproximadamente unos diez centímetros cúbicos de adrenocromo.

Aunque ya son muy pocas las culturas que siguen llevando a cabo sacrificios humanos, esta costumbre pasó a manos de cultos y sectas formados por miembros de élite social –como los illuminati–, quienes disfrazan estos sacrificios de eventos sociales exclusivos para sus millonarios satánicos.

*FUENTE*


http://www.murciaconfidencial.com/2019/10/blog-post_178.html










PEDOFILIA AL DESCUBIERTO. OPERACION Q-FORCE


Compartimos este informe (no oficial) sobre una operación liderada por Donald Trump que comenzó a finales del año 2019, sobre la lucha del gobierno norteamericano contra la trata de personas. El...



www.lavidverdadera.net





*AÑADO OTROS CASOS SUELTOS*







*Are These Malaysian Kids Being Smuggled To 'Organ Farms' Across The Thai Border?* ( 29 Nov 2016)
¿Estos niños de Malasia están siendo introducidos de contrabando en 'granjas de órganos' al otro lado de la frontera tailandesa?









Are These Malaysian Kids Being Smuggled To 'Organ Farms' Across The Thai Border?


Not everything you see on the Internet is true.




says.com


----------



## BlueOrange (30 Jul 2022)

Las imágenes son grandes. Si se quieren ver en mayor detalle, botón derecho del ratón y abrir en nueva pestaña del navegador.

*¿Recuerdan el símbolo pederasta de la PIZZA?*







*¿Creen en este tipo de coincidencias?*








Twitter convierte a Ayuso en 'la virgen del pepperoni' tras su portada en 'El Mundo' - Republica.com


La presidenta de la Comunidad de Madrid, Isabel Díaz Ayuso, ha sido en las últimas horas la gran protagonista de las redes sociales tras la entrevista que ha concedido a 'El Mundo' en plena crisis del coronavirus y que va acompañada de unas fotos que han desatado un vendaval de bromas y memes al...




www.republica.com











*¿Notan el odio?...*
... porque el *Nuevo Orden Mundial *trata de este odio, y llevamos dos años en medio de una guerra silenciosa que, sin disparar una sola bala está matando a mansalva, de momento, a los que se vacunan. Más adelante será por opinión o *target ideológico* (ser cristiano u opositor/disidente).








Silvia Flechoso, la artista que ha plasmado a Isabel Díaz Ayuso como 'icono pop': "Es como si perreásemos con todos esos iconos"


Es una de las últimas obras de arte que más sensación ha causado. También opiniones de todos los tipos. La artista Silvia Flechoso plasmó en un cuad




www.cuatro.com











*¿Entienden lo que trae esta poderosa secta *(masonería)* con su NOM?*








Y de paso, convertir al cristianismo en delito de odio


Decíamos ayer que Naciones Unidas, el brazo tonto-útil del Nuevo Orden Mundial (NOM) prepara un tratado vinculante verdaderamente venenoso




www.hispanidad.com













Por ejemplo, oponerse al aborto y a la ideología de genero sería un “crimen contra la humanidad”


La ONU está negociando un tratado vinculante que hará de las enseñanzas de la Iglesia crímenes contra la humanidad, según informa Austin Rose, presidente de...




www.hispanidad.com











La siguiente gente no es cristiana. Son intrusos, masones infiltrados y la situación es límite desde hace décadas.



Es odio, burla y escarnio contra el Cristianismo y desde dentro de las mismas instituciones Cristianas. Así es como combaten a la Iglesia, desde dentro. La masonería es el gran sindicato de actores, falsos disidentes y falsos cristianos, hijos del padre de la mentita (Juan 8, 44).


----------



## BlueOrange (30 Jul 2022)

Julio 24 de 2022.
*Marina Abramovic invitada de honor del Atlàntida Mallorca Film Fest.*














Marina Abramovic, gran protagonista de la primera jornada del Atlàntida Mallorca Film Fest


El patio de La Misericòrdia de Palma olía esta tarde noche de domingo a palomitas. Metafóricamente, pero esta vez también literalmente. El Atlàntida Mallorca Film Fest ha arrancado en este escenario su duodécima edición con una velada protagonizada por la reconocida artista performer Marina...




www.ultimahora.es












Marina Abramovic repasa su trayectoria ‘performativa’ en la galería Horrach Moyà


La artista es, por otra parte, la invitada de honor del Atlàntida Mallorca Film Fest. La artista serbia Marina Abramovic, una de las más importantes en el género de la performance en todo el mundo, inauguró ayer por la tarde su segunda exposición individual en Palma, Life, death, inbetween, que...




www.ultimahora.es












Marina Abramovic, performer: “L’edat és la limitació més seriosa que té el nostre cos”


Artista 'performer'




www.ara.cat












Marina Abramovic, la mejor inauguración


El Atlàntida Mallorca Film Fest arranca este domingo con un cargado programa de acto, uno de ellos estelar, una gala con Marina Abramovic, coprotagonista de Las siete muertes de Maria Callas junto a Willem Dafoe.




www.diariodemallorca.es





*Sobre el judío Jeffrey Epstein*
Suministrador de niños y jóvenes para ser torturados, violados y asesinados en ofrenda.​
La chica está agotada y sigue luchando.



*¿Sabías que José María Aznar...*​
¿Sabías que *José María Aznar *(sí, el mismo) y su yerno, *Alejandro Agag*; hijo de un banquero belga de origen argelino, Youssef Agag, de ascendencia judía; aparecen en lista de invitados a la isla privada del pederasta recientementre suicidado, *Jeffrey Epstein?*








José María Aznar y su yerno Alejandro Agag, aparecen en lista de Jeffrey Epstein.


La epidemia del cáncer de la masonería es generalizada. Una epidemia de pederastia y asesinato ritual intantil, judaico y masón, que lo llena todo como una marea negra de alquitrán. Satanismo judai…




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com










*Parte de los integrantres de la lista Epstein*​
A continuación copio y pego aquí un extracto de kontrainfo.com con parte de los integrantes de la lista Epstein:

_*«*El repertorio de los magnates del multimedia es profusa: la familia Forbes, el felón convicto Conrad Black (perdonado por Trump) —jerarca de Hollinger International (tercer emporio de medios de la anglosfera) que controla(ba) The Jerusalem Post y The Daily Telegraph— [y miembro de Bilderberg],así como el empresario venezolano Gustavo Cisneros [dueño de Venevisión].

Edgar Bronfman Jr. —hijo del mandamás de la destilería Seagram y expresidente del World Jewish Congress, y cuya media hermana Clare está implicada con la secta sexual esclavista NXIVM—, la familia Goldsmith (muy cercana a los banqueros Rothschild), los Koch*,* los Katz, los Margolis, los Rosenthal, los Rothschild (Jessica, Hannah, Edouard y Evelyn). 

Edgard Bronfman Jr., ex dueño y CEO de Warner Music de 2004 a 2011.

El multimillonario judío norteamericano, David Koch, dueño de Koch Industries.

Hillary Clinton, Evelyn de Rothschild, Bill Clinton y Lynn Forester de Rothschild.

Henry Kissinger, el Premio Nobel de la Paz Elie Wiesel, el exministro laborista británico Peter Mandelson, los Trump (el presidente, su ex esposa Ivana y su hija Ivanka), el banquero David Rockefeller, Bill Richardson (exsecretario de Energía con Clinton y exgobernador de Nuevo México), Peter Soros y George Soros; el primer ministro de Israel de 1999 a 2001, y actual candidato para suceder a Netanyahu, Ehud Barak.

Dustin Hoffman, *Michael Jackson*, *Kevin Spacey* (quien acaba de ser perdonado por un caso de pedofilia), Mick Jagger (de los Rolling Stone), Naomi Campbell, Philippe Junot, primer marido de la princesa Carolina de Mónaco., etc.

Diez nombres españoles, entre ellos *José María Aznar, Alejandro Agag* y *Marc Puig*._

(Nota: Añado al artículo esta imagen de Letizia y Marc Puig).







_La familia peruana Soto: ‘Fernando’ —¿No será el economista ‘Hernando’, primo del narcolavador Mario Vargas Llosa atrapado con los Panama Papers?— Jaime y Marina, además de César Montemayor (jerarca chileno de InverCap S.A), y el expresidente colombiano Andrés Pastrana Arango.

Los príncipes sauditas Bandar Bin Sultan (íntimo de los Bush) y Saud Salman*.*

La lista particular de los socios del pedófilo Epstein en *Israel* es impactante, la cual prefiero omitir.

*Epstein *y* Ghislaine Maxwell*, operaban como proxenetas en Nueva York e Islas Vírgenes de los Estados Unidos, para la élite política de Estados Unidos, Israel y Latinoamérica.»








Revelan la lista negra del pedófilo Epstein: involucra a Kissinger, Soros, Trump, Clinton y Rothschild, entre otros. Lista completa


Originalmente publicado el 22/07/2019. Última actualización: 01/12/2020 Por Alfredo Jalife Rahme Gawker divulgó la 'lista negra' del pedófilo Jeffrey Epstein donde resplandecen en forma escalofriante…




kontrainfo.com












La historia e imágenes de las dos islas privadas de Jeffrey Epstein que se venden por 125 millones - Forbes España


Las dos islas privadas del difunto Jeffrey Epstein, comúnmente conocidas como 'Islas de los pedófilos', situadas en las Islas Vírgenes de los Estados




forbes.es




__«_*Todos sabíamos lo que estaba haciendo* (Jeffrey Epstein)_«_ –Cindy McCain
Cindy McCain, viuda del senador estadounidense John MacCAin.​*




*

Cindy McCain, viuda del difunto senador John McCain, admitió:

_«Nosotros [aquellos en el gobierno y posiciones de poder] *todos sabíamos acerca de él* [Epstein], pero dice que las autoridades tenían «miedo» a arrestar al traficante sexual condenado, a pesar del hecho de que «*todos sabían lo que estaba haciendo*«.

«Epstein estaba escondido a la vista». _dijo Cindy McCain. _«*Todos sabíamos sobre él*. *Todos sabíamos lo que estaba haciendo*, pero no teníamos a nadie, ningún aspecto legal que lo persiguiera. Le tenían miedo. Por alguna razón, le tenían miedo»._

Cindy McCain On Epstein: 'We All Knew What He Was Doing'
https://sputniknews.com/us/20200126...-on-jeffrey-epsteins-sex-trafficking-charges/​
Jeffrey Epstein: Picture shows Epstein at 2011 «*Billionaires Dinner*» with Bezos, Musk, Mayer, Brin ETC. (A la derecha de la imagen, pelo blanco).

*Bill Gates y Jeffrey Epstein*
 archive.ph​
*Bill Gates* (judío) en la *lista de invitados* de *Jeffrey Epstein *(judío). El mismo Bil Gates en declaraciones admite su amistad y «trabajo conjunto» con Epstein.








Bill Gates Met With Jeffrey Epstein Many Times, Despite His Past (Published 2019)


Mr. Gates has minimized his ties to Mr. Epstein. But a Times investigation reveals they had a closer relationship than previously known.




www.nytimes.com


----------



## BlueOrange (31 Jul 2022)

*PRÓLOGO *
sobre Macarena Olona​
Macarena Olona, como todo el arco parlamentario, es masona. ¿Recuerdan a *José Coronado* (mensaje *#212*) que coincidió con un equipo de *TVE *en el pasillo de espera de su inoculación? ¿Casualidad? La señora Olona en el vídeo completo de unos 4 minutos (*enlace*), entrevista posterior a su primera inoculación de *septiembre *de 2021, hace dos menciones a que en ella se fotografió y lo publicitó en las redes. Y lo menciona de pasada pero como si hubiese sido un requisito de una tarea que le han ordenado: el hacer campaña de marketing provacuna con fotos/vídeo en las redes. Y en su, parece ser que la tercera inoculación del 31 de *diciembre* de 2021, también está documentada fotográficamente (el tuit de abajo de este post). Es decir, inoculación también promocionada en las redes.

Y cuando menciona (entrevista del 25 sep. de 2021) que _*"no sabía si iba a tener un trombo al día siguiente",*_ nos está confesando que era y es muy consciente del riesgo mortal de las vacunas. Es decir. La masoneía es un *Estado paralelo* con una _"discreta"_ agenda. Les dan la orden interna y van a ciegas haciendo un acto de fe y obediencia, y confiando a que les envían a *vacunas placebo*. *Y esta es la libertad del masón*, que no se puede negar a jugarse la vida en una ruleta rusa.

Nota relacionada: la enfermera asustada y arrepentida de la siguiente confesión (*enlace *a audio), en su narración insiste en que le han dicho que ella estaba inoculando sólo *vacunas placebo*. Y en el audio se la ve que quiere creer y se aferra a que *era placebo* lo que ella a inoculado. Claro, la alternativa es haber estado matando a gente inocente y esto, para una conciencia limpia y arrepentida es una carga insoportable. Recuerden los médicos que no aguntaron la presión en Italia. Hay muchos casos entre ellos de suicidio.

*MACARENA OLONA (VOX)*​*25 septiembre 2021*

"Yo me vacuné, pero me vacuné con miedo. (...) porque no sabía si iba a tener un trombo al día siguiente." - Macarena Olona (VOX) en libertaddigital.com.



*29 Julio 2022*

*Macarena Olona deja la política “por razones médicas."*








Macarena Olona deja la política “por razones médicas”


El anuncio de la dirigente de Vox coincide con tensiones por el poder del partido ultra en Andalucía




elpais.com




*Macarena Olona anuncia que abandona la política por motivos de salud*





Macarena Olona anuncia que abandona la política por motivos de salud


Nadie esperaba una situación así. Cuando aún no se habían calmado los 'ruidos' de una posible marcha de Macarena Olona a Madrid tras los resultados electorales en...




www.elmundo.es





Macarena Olona parece que ahí (31 *diciembre 2021*) se puso la *tercera dosis*.



Recomiendo muy mucho seguir el siguiente hilo. Gran trabajo que hacen.








HILO RECOPILATORIO DE MUERTOS Y/O ENFERMOS TRAS PONERSE LA VACUNA


Prue Car: La diputada australiana de 39 años se toma una licencia tras el "impactante" diagnóstico de cáncer de riñón tras la inyección SYDNEY - Una diputada del Partido Laborista (MP) de 39 años de edad está tomando un permiso indefinido de sus funciones gubernamentales después de lo que ahora...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## BlueOrange (1 Ago 2022)

Vacunada un 17 de Septiembre de 2021.


----------



## BlueOrange (1 Ago 2022)

*Vídeo tremendo: cadáveres ‘covid’ a los que les extraen los órganos.*
*Muchos médicos se prestan a esto* (masonería sanitaria).

Fotograma.













Vídeo tremendo: cadáveres 'covid' a los que les extraen los órganos. Muchos médicos se prestan a esto (masonería sanitaria). - Un Católico Perplejo


Vídeo donde se ven cadáveres covid sin órganos, esos que asesinan en los hospitales y no entregan a sus familiares para ser enterrados.




uncatolicoperplejo.com








rumble.com lo acaba de retirar.


----------



## BlueOrange (1 Ago 2022)

Estamos tan ciegos que hasta nos lo escupen a la cara y no lo vemos.
Nuestra ceguera ante este pueblo de satanaistas y asesinos (masonería) tiene una explicación. Se trata de una causa espiritual.



*A MOLOC LE OFRECEN NUESTRAS VIDAS*

El búho es en el bosque el depredador nocturno rey de los *aires*. Una ajustada representación simbólica del príncipe de los demonios.


> "; que no es nuestra lucha contra sangre y carne (personas), sino contra *principados*, contra *potestades*, contra los *dominadores *de este mundo tenebroso, contra los *espíritus malos de los aires*." - Efesios 6, 12.



Les presento a *Moloc*, deidad cananea emparentada con los Baales. Representación del diablo que, en su *primera vertiente*, sus adeptos le echan en ofrenda a los propios hijos al fuego espiritual (a la maldita gnosis, ¡¡condenan a sus propios hijos!!).


> "No darás hijo tuyo para ser pasado (por el fuego) en honor de Moloc; no profanarás el nombre de tu Dios. Yo, Yave." - Levítico 18, 21.















Como *segunda vertiente *entra la ofrenda de asesinatos rituales infantiles, pero de otros niños sustraidos, no de los propios hijos de los adeptos satanistas. Un ejemplo. En sus e-mails privados y publicados por Wikileaks, *Hilary Clinton* ofrecía sus asesinatos infantiles a esta _"deidad"_, a Moloc, reperesentación *muy presente en la masonería*.













*Hoy día* la masonería ofrenda a Moloc *todas las vidas* que logran arrebatar (guerras, atentados, etc). *Los muertos por la vacuna también las ofrendan* a esta representación del diablo en forma de búho.

*LOS "HUMANOS" CONTRA EL MUNDO*

En la masonería sólo elllos se consideran "humanos" mientras que al resto nos denomiman *antropoides*, _*"portales orgánicos"* o *animales sin alma*_. Nos ven como una especie de lastre de inútiles, una carga, ganado, y que además les entorpecemos en su _"evolución espiritual"_ porque les interferimos_ "energéticamente"_ (esa energía espiritual es el espíritu inmundo al que se acoplan. Les dificultamos según ellos el subirse espiritualmente a estas entidades, que de esto tratra la gnosis o_ 'estados alterados de conciencia_'). En fin... la masonería, sus satanizadas locuras y sus delirios de grandeza.

_"Los humanos contra el mundo"._ Es decir, la masonería tratando de imponer, someter y reinar sobre un mundo de esclavos. Esta gente se cree una *raza adámica* (descendientes espirituales de Adán. A los demás nos tachan de pre-adámicos por no haber _"despertado/satanizado en los estados alterados de gnosis"_ que estudian y practican. Tal cual estás leyendo toda esta abominación). E insisto una vez más. Se ven una raza espiritual superior con _"derecho de pernada"_ por decirlo así, debido a que, según ellos, _*"son élite"*_... Tela con esta gente... Y que son gente normal y corriente pero en una situación muy peligrosa. Están soplados por demonios y es de esta forma como se termina con la mente colmada de error, de odio, de falsa grandeza y abominaciones (Apoc.17). Están en una situación realmente complicada por no decir límite.



Nota: la palabra Moloc sin "h" es en español, y con "h" (Moloch) en inglés.

*Pasar a los hijos por el fuego* (espiritual)
*Condenarlos al infierno*


----------



## BlueOrange (1 Ago 2022)

*Fallece Mónica Domínguez, reportera de 'Viajeros Cuatro', a los 38 años.*









Fallece Mónica Domínguez, reportera de 'Viajeros Cuatro', a los 38 años


La periodista, vinculada a Mediaset desde hacía años, no ha podido superar el cáncer que padecía




www.elperiodico.com












Conmoción por la muerte a los 38 años de Mónica Domínguez, reportera de Mediaset y 'Viajeros Cuatro'


Triste y dolor en su tierra, El Bierzo, así como de muchos de sus compañeros de profesión



www.hola.com












Muere Mónica Domínguez, reportera de ‘Viajeros Cuatro’, a los 38 años


La periodista ha fallecido en la madrugada de este sábado tras una larga enfermedad. Fue reportera de ‘El programa de Ana Rosa’ o ‘Ya es mediodía’.




as.com





En la imagen tienen a Mónica Domínguez en 2021. Los cuatro están haciendo mudras o signos masónicos. En fin... Espero que haya escapado del abismo esta chica. Realmente no sabemos a lo que nos enfrentamos.







*¿Recuerdan el signo masónico llamado In Hoc Signo Vinces.
Es decir, 'con este signo vencerás'?*








‘Codex Magica’ de Texe Marrs. Libro recopilatorio sobre mudras y signos gestuales masónicos. - Un Católico Perplejo


Les dejo el libro en PDF de Texe Marrs. Es valioso para conocer estos signos y así poder identificar el gravísimo problema, y lo extendido que está, de la secta satanista de la masonería.




uncatolicoperplejo.com






























Yo creí a la estafadora *Dra. Martínez Albarracín *y fue cuestión de tiempo el ver que es una falsa disidente (una masona). En fin... No sé qué será de este Juez Presencia pero esa imagen me invita a ser prudente con él. En la intención es donde hay que mirar; es decir, que la divertida _"media sonrisa de complicidad"_ que veo en su rostro al hacer ese signo, me inspira poca confianza por no decir ninguna. Veremos cómo termina su caso... y cómo termina eldiestro.com.

Y prefiero equivocarme y pasar por paranoico, porque significaría que el problema soy yo y que el mundo es medio normal.

*"El juez Fernando Presencia vuelve a Twitter" *(Agosto 1 de 2022)








El juez Fernando Presencia vuelve a Twitter - El Diestro


El juez Fernando Presencia vuelve a Twitter




www.eldiestro.es


----------



## BlueOrange (1 Ago 2022)

DIRECTO nocturno en estos momentos.

*trovo.live* es otra plataforma de emisión online.





Trovo







trovo.live





*Twich.*


Una vez terminado el programa lo suben a *odysee.com* para verlos en diferido.








LA QUINTA COLUMNA


La Quinta Columna es un espacio para el libre pensamiento ... Un espacio para la investigación, análisis, ciencia, opinión, entrevistas de toda la actualidad .. En esta comunidad tienen cabida todas a...




odysee.com





*Telegram *de la Quinta Columna:








LA QUINTA COLUMNA TV


INFORMACIÓN ALTERNATIVA SIN CENSURA




t.me





*Foro *en telegram de La Quinta Columna:








FORO LA QUINTA COLUMNA


https://t.me/OPERAC_ENJAMBRE	Compartir este enlace a quien quiera sumarse al enjambre




t.me


----------



## lefebre (1 Ago 2022)

Chiruja dijo:


> Hilo para guardar.



... en la papelera


----------



## BlueOrange (1 Ago 2022)

Tedros de la OMS pide a las empresas de redes sociales que *censuren de inmediato* cualquier información que vaya en contra de la narrativa oficial sobre la *viruela del mono*.


----------



## BlueOrange (1 Ago 2022)

"¡Pero no te preocupes! ¡Es perfectamente seguro para usted y sus hijos!"

*"¿Qué es? ¿Algún tipo de medidor?"*

"Smart meter (contador eléctrico). Las compañías eléctricas los instalan automáticamente. Tienes que firmar una renuncia y pagar una tarifa si no quieres que te lo instalen. La gente ni siquiera se da cuenta de que es peligroso, así que no preguntan. Además de la radiación, es tecnología de vigilancia, como lo son todos los aparatos “inteligentes”."





--- --- ---

Si alguien lo pudiese traducir este audio/declaración.

"EL EX JEFE DE VODAFONE SOPLA EL SILBATO SOBRE 5G: CORONAVIRUS"


https://ugetube.com/watch/former-cell-phone-company-boss-blows-whistle-on-5g-coronavirus_7HnvYioIqqdt3JL.html



--- --- ---

"El Dr. Dietrich Klinghardt conoce a la perfección la tecnología 5G y los efectos adversos que tiene sobre nuestra salud."










LA TECNOLOGÍA 5G Y EL COVID - El Dr. Dietrich Klinghardt conoce a la perfección la tecnología 5G y …


LA TECNOLOGÍA 5G Y EL COVID - El Dr. Dietrich Klinghardt conoce a la perfección la tecnología 5G y los efectos que esta tiene sobre nuestra salud: cáncer, alzheimer, desprendimiento de retina, "covid". Relacionado: 1. RELACIÓN ENTRE COVID Y TECNOLOGÍA 5G - 2. Teoría ambiental de la Covid-19 - EL...




gloria.tv


----------



## BlueOrange (2 Ago 2022)

Masonería


Ante el interés que despierta esta organización me propongo subir (si vuestra paciencia lo permite) una veintena de hilos sobre la misma. Como todos



hispanismo.org




"Ante el interés que despierta esta organización me propongo subir (si vuestra paciencia lo permite) una veintena de hilos sobre la misma.

Como todos mis hilos, sin excepción, son resúmenes hechos durante décadas de lecturas de cientos de obras. Son siempre obra de terceros autores, generalmente del XVII, XVIII, XIX, XX y XXI, de distintas nacionalidades, creencias y especialidades.

Espero sean de vuestro interés.

Empezamos:

*LA MASONERÍA Y SUS ACCIONES EN LA SOMBRA:

La masonería *(nota: la moderna)* nacida a inicios del XVIII* (nota: dicen 1717 pero es anterior)* cuenta entre sus filas con las principales "familias" o sea DINASTÍAS FINANCIERAS HEREDITARIAS, individuos de sangre judía, iniciados en la masonería: Rotschild, Rockefeller, Morgan, *etc.

Sea personalmente o mediante sus trust, multinacionales, bancos, instituciones (fundaciones, universidades, institutos, agencias de noticias y publicidad, mass media, etc.) influyen directa o indirectamente, de forma inmediata y a largo plazo con sus becas creando un entramado clientelar de futuros "intelectuales" y "dirigentes".

Los masones son coherentes con sus principios, que, además, son los que se respiran en esos ambientes. *El secreto masónico les facilita infiltrarse y dificulta la resistencia contra sus planes.* Actualmente es inseguro, dificultoso e incluso imposible descubrir el entramado masónico en la sociedad y sus organismos rectores.

*EL MUNDIALISMO MASÓNICO COMO PROYECTO Y HORIZONTE*
Las personas y las sociedades tienden a la fusión, a la unidad. Históricamente ha pasado por diversos estadios: familiar, clanes, tribus, nacional e imperial.

Varias familias unidas forman el clan, varios clanes la tribu, varias tribus la nación, varias naciones el imperio.

En el XXI estamos entrando en la era GLOBAL o mundial.

La masonería trata de que el mundialismo sea masónico aunque no se denomine así. Sigue vigente el secreto. Es un proyecto trazado en sus congresos a los que accede el delegado de cada logia (una o dos veces al año).

El autor ha podido seguir sus actas desde 1887, sobre todo desde 1923 a 1936 (A. G. Michel en Mondialisme maçonnique, Trident, París, 2007): "_puede haber divergencias, pero el corazón de todos los masones late al mismo ritmo, el de una sola masonería, la masonería universal_".

_"Todos los esfuerzos de los masones deben tender hacia la unidad, interna y externa. La masonería, institución universal y eterna, que prepara el mundo que está a punto de nacer como la abeja elabora el alimento para la larva a punto de salir, es el preludio de la Gran Internacional Humana ... Realiza su misión mundial, humanitaria y educadora"_ (según convenio GOF (Gran Oriente Francia), 1927: pag. 395; 1929: pag. 266, 327; 1930: pag. 73; 1932: pag. 113).

"_La masonería es la única organización capaz de coordinar las acciones altruistas de todos los hombres del mundo y crear la actividad internacional generadora de la paz eterna entre los pueblos_" (Convenio GOF, 1923: pag. 410).

"_Ella transformará el mundo y será inevitablemente la directora espiritual de todos_" (ibidem, 1924: pag. 438).

"_Para lograrlo antes debe destruir los dos obstáculos_ _que se oponen frontalmente al reinado masónico universal, a saber: *las iglesias, especialmente la católica* "sombra asesina de pensamiento humano, cómplice de todos los crímenes que dejan un largo reguero de sangre en la historia_" (Convenio GOFG 1923: pag. 689. (Nota: acusan a los cristianos proyectando sobre ellos, acusándoles, de los propios crímenes masónicos. El colmo).

"*La masonería universal lucha contra nuestros eternos enemigos para acabar de abatir definitivamente a los clérigos y reemplazar a la Iglesia*" (ibidem, 1923: pag. 31. Es decir *provocar el cambio de paradigma*.

"_Y las patrias, las naciones. La idea de patria, al menos como es entendida actualmente, debe ser eliminada de la mente de los *niños*_" (Ibidem, 1928, pag. 120).

"_Pues para la masonería (las patrias) no son sino un estado transitorio_" (Ibidem, 1929, pag. 73).

"_*La patria de los masones es la humanidad entera*_" (Ibidem, 1924: 282 y 1923: 269)

_"*Por eso hay que cambiar la enseñanza de la historia y eliminar el nacionalismo económico*"_ (Ibidem, 1925: 122 y 315).

"_Para levantar el grandioso templo masónico "universal" en el espacio y en el tiempo (eterno) no basta con abatir a los enemigos del reinado masónico. Es necesario, además, levantar las columnas de la fraternidad universal, libertad e igualdad, de la paz masónica_" (Convenio GOF 1924: 27, 407, 408, 418, 465; 1927: 376; y 1929: 145) "_sustentadores de "la República universal" que solamente se realizará mediante la "democracia universal" si funciona bajo la dirección oculta de la masonería, encargada de "la educación pública y laica de los pueblos_".

"_La masonería dirige la educación cultural y sociopolítica desde la sombra, secretamente, mediante organizaciones más o menos camufladas, especialmente las llamadas organizaciones-pantalla_".

A. G. Michel enumera *141 asociaciones de este tipo (sólo en Francia) si bien varias irradian hacia otros países y varias son afines a la masonería sin ser propiamente masónicas*.
De ellas*:

- 69 promueven el pacifismo* contra la guerra, el desarme, la pena de muerte, son favorables a la objeción de conciencia.
- *14 son feministas en favor de la paz*.
- *24 son juveniles*.
- *10 de objetivos y miembros de educación*.
- *6 de educación pacifista*.
- *18 de encuentros internacionales*.

¿Cuándo se harán pública las organizaciones masónicas, iguales o similares a estas, que organizan actos, conceden becas, realizan conferencias, manifestaciones, etc.?

Para conseguir la hegemonía en y desde la sombra, sin dar la cara y exponerse a reacciones desagradables, en las sesiones de los Convenios del GOF se propone la movilización camuflada de la población o de sectores de la misma así como la infiltración en los organismos internacionales, políticos, financieros, deportivos,e tc. (por ejemplo: la Sociedad de Naciones, el Bureau Internacional del Trabajo, la Corte de Justicia de la Haya. En el Bureau International de la Paix, su presidente: H. La Fontaine, vicepreidente del senado belga así como todos los componentes de su Comité director son masones excepto un católico).

Se proyecta la creación del Derecho Internacional con un código de las naciones, un código penal internacional, un código policial mundial, un órgano ejecutivo con un ministerio de la paz y otro de la policía mundial, órganos internacionales financieros y sociales, un tribunal internacional de prensa para controlar y juzgar las prensas nacionales. Antes debe realizarse el proyecto de los Estados Unidos de Europa.

*LA ESTRUCTURA SECRETA EN DOS O TRES CÍRCULOS CONCÉNTRICOS*
Hay varias organizaciones de indiscutible influencia encuadradas en la masonería invisible, fundadas y/o dirigidas por masones desarrollan actividades, aparentemente ajenas a la masonería, pero a impulsos de los proyectos e ideal masónicos. Algunas abiertas a no masones pero de "filosofía" y directrices masónicas.

Estas estructuras se organizan en dos o tres círculos concéntricos.

Si sólo hay dos círculos, la organización es totalmente secreta, por ejemplo Skull and Bones (en la que se inició Aznar), Bohemian Club.
Si consta de tres círculos, el tercero, aunque secreto, está abierto a un número mayor de personas afines, al menos por inlfujo político, etc. Ejemplos: *Bildeberg*group, y la Trilateral."

*(CONTINÚA) El artículo es extenso.*





Masonería


Ante el interés que despierta esta organización me propongo subir (si vuestra paciencia lo permite) una veintena de hilos sobre la misma. Como todos



hispanismo.org




Copia en archive.org y archive.ph del artículo completo (de hispanismo.org).





Masonería


Ante el interés que despierta esta organización me propongo subir (si vuestra paciencia lo permite) una veintena de hilos sobre la misma. Como todos



web.archive.org






archive.ph



*AÑADO UN PAR DE CITAS*




















«HUMANUM GENUS». Carta Encíclica del Papa León XIII promulgada el 20 de abril de 1884 contra la masonería y otras sectas. - Un Católico Perplejo


La Iglesia ha condenado la masonería, desde Clemente XII (1738) hasta Pío XII (1958), al menos 600 veces. León XIII fue el Papa que junto a Pío IX más la fulminó.




uncatolicoperplejo.com




La Iglesia ha condenado la masonería, desde Clemente XII (1738) hasta Pío XII (1958), al menos 600 veces. León XIII (1903) fue el Papa que junto a Pío IX (1878) más la fulminó.

Nota: Bergoglio es un criminal, ni siquiera es cristiano, es masón, y está usurpando la Cátedra de San Pedro. Así esta la situación (*enlace*) desde el apóstata Concilio Vaticano II (1962-1965). La Iglesia desde la década de 1960 está infestada de elementos intrusos; es decir, de Bergoglios.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (3 Ago 2022)

BlueOrange dijo:


> DIRECTO nocturno en estos momentos.
> 
> *trovo.live* es otra plataforma de emisión online.
> 
> ...



mucho mejor el TROVO ese.

va mucho mas fluido y no lo he mirado pero tieen pinta de consumir menos recursos

cuando se me eschancho el otro pc y tenia que verlos con el movil o tablet.. en la tablet me iba a trompicones el TWITCH y al final no podia verlos
Se agredece bastante que emitan por TROVO tambien aunque lo vea poca gente por ahi


----------



## BlueOrange (3 Ago 2022)

*Santo Rosario *(Esquema sencillo, cómo se reza)















Santo Rosario (Esquema sencillo, cómo se reza)


Esquema sencillo, cómo se reza. El PDF ocupa 6 páginas (seis caras de folio) que en fotocopia harían tres folios por las dos caras. Artículo en wordpress : El verdadero Rosario católico (el tradicional) PDF (6 págs.)...




www.burbuja.info





*La Pasión de Cristo (2004), por Mel Gibson* (m1080p), en formato .mp4 con subtítulos incrustados (3.00 GB) y en mkv en descarga directa (3.15 GB). Está imposible de conseguir en ninguna plataforma de pago. 












La Pasión de Cristo (2004), por Mel Gibson (m1080p), en formato .mp4 con subtítulos incrustados (3.00 GB).


Está imposible de conseguir en ninguna plataforma de pago. Si encuentra esta película cómprela y así podrá descargarla con calma. Yo la tengo en DVD y sin desprencitar. Creo que fueron unos 12 euros que no es dinero. Les dejo el film completo...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## BlueOrange (4 Ago 2022)

Jueves 4 de agosto de 2022.
*Telegram *de La Quinta Columna.

"Está noche a las* 23:00* de *Argentina*.. estaremos con la Dra. Zelada y Ricardo Delgado en la *TV de Bolivia* contando la verdad sobre la situación en desarrollo.. compartiremos link.."

Nota: Entre Argentina y España hay *5 horas de diferencia.* Las 23:00h de allí se traducen para España a las 04:00h de la madrugada (habiendo entrado ya aquí en viernes 5 de agosto de 2022).







"BUENAS NOCHES. LA QUINTA COLUMNA CONSIDERA MUY IMPORTANTE LA ENTREVISTA DE ESTA MADRUGADA PARA *BOLIVIA EN GIGAVISION*. NECESARIAMENTE, TENEMOS QUE PRESCINDIR DE NUESTRO DIRECTO NOCTURNO HABITUAL PARA PREPARAR DICHA ENTREVISTA.

ANIMAMOS A TODOS LOS QUE QUIERAN PARTICIPAR PARA QUE NOS APOYEN EN EL ENLACE QUE FACILITAREMOS."

*Telegram *de La Quinta Columna.

*EDITO*
Son casi las 05.00h ya.​
"COMUNICACIÓN DE LA *SUSPENSIÓN *POR PROBLEMAS TÉCNICOS AJENOS A LA QUINTA COLUMNA DE LA ENTREVISTA CON GIGAVISIÓN BOLIVIA." (*Enlace *a mensaje en Telegram)


----------



## ∆∫ Σαξονική (5 Ago 2022)

BlueOrange dijo:


> Masonería
> 
> 
> Ante el interés que despierta esta organización me propongo subir (si vuestra paciencia lo permite) una veintena de hilos sobre la misma. Como todos
> ...



....​
Como modesta contribución personal, ahí debajo se inserta un añadido... recientemente chequeado:


*Freemasonry demystified - Full documentary*




....​
La inequívoca relación entre los ritos, protocolos, votos, celos e idearios de las órdenes eclesiásticas de la iglesia judeo-cristiana de la Alta Edad Media... (Cluny, Císter y especialmente la Benedictina... -que fue la que inspiró la génesis de las órdenes templarias, teutónicas y demases-) ...con las primeras logias masónicas que cristalizaron mucho más tarde... en un análisis pormenorizado al máximo grado por... -podría decirse- ...todo un experto en el área: El canal '*Veritas__Aequitas*' :

Un documental denso, extenso y sumamente académico, plagado de fuentes, bibliografía y citas muy oportunamente insertadas.

La práctica totalidad de las instituciones másonicas devienen como resultado de la evolución criminal ulterior de las sectas judeocristianas que gobernaron y diezmaron la Europa del Medievo en el más escandaloso y sanguinario rol de exclusividad, prevalencia y genocidio.

Take advantage !!

....​


----------



## BlueOrange (5 Ago 2022)

∆∫ Σαξονική dijo:


> ....​
> Como modesta contribución personal, ahí debajo se inserta un añadido... recientemente chequeado:
> *Freemasonry demystified - Full documentary*
> 
> ...



Eres como un *perro *al que hay que recogerle la mierda. Y además, no muy listo. Muestras sin pudor tus pezuñas en la narrativa que traes y en la simbología que usas en tu avatar. Que se os ve venir *pisándoos los pies*, que no sois tan listos, satanizado *pueblo de mentirosos e iluminados* por el diablo... secta de simuladores, colgaos y asesinos.

La _"Iglesia judeo-cristiana"_ ni existe ni ha existido nunca. Viejo término sofista de estos cínicos de la gnosis. ¿Que las Órdenes de Cluny, Císter y especialmente la Benedictina inspiraron qué?...

*Contesto por quién pueda leer*​
Las *sectas gnósticas*, todas creadas y sostenidas por la comunidad *judía *donde la masonería es la última de ellas (los judíos de *Talmud*, los falsos judíos que no eran judíos mosaicos), son muy anteriores a la Alta Edad Media. Llevan desde el *siglo II* d.C. *infiltrandose *en la Iglesia para combatirla desde dentro. Las grandes persecuciones de los primeros siglos contra el Cristianianismo, que tuvo que refugiarse en las catacumbas, fueron llevadas a cabo por las comunidades judías y sus sectas satélite de la que hoy, su exponenete presente es la masonería. Lo que cambia en estas sectas satélites al amparo de las ricas comunidades judías es el sistema y grado de organización interno, pero el espíritu ha sido y sigue siendo el mismo.

*El método de infiltración*​
Y siempre, siempre, tratando de* infiltrarse* organizadamente y en tropel en la Iglesia para combatirla desde dentro. Las sectas judaico/gnósticas de siglo II d.C., los arrianos del siglo IV d.C. (artículo de la siguiente entrada),...








"Ellos tienen los templos, nosotros la fe." San Atanasio (Carta del año 356 d.C.). - Un Católico Perplejo


Hereje significa judío o masón infiltrado en la Iglesia para combatirla desde dentro. En el siglo cuarto muchos templos católicos estaban en posesión de sacerdotes ex-católicos que se habían pasado a la herejía arriana. Arrio, Lutero, Concilio Vaticano II.




uncatolicoperplejo.com




... los jacobinos, cátaros, en fin, un sin parar hasta llegar a los Templarios en el siglo XIII y que son la misma historia: elementos intrusos que organizadamente se infiltrtaban en la Iglesia, *¡¡que venía siendo atacada de esta manera desde hace más de diez siglos!!*

Desde antiguo se les llamaba _"marranos"_ a los judíos que se cambiaban el nombre y apellidos y, haciéndose pasar por cristianos se infiltraban en la iglesia. Y lo hacían de forma organizada. Entre ellos se coordinaban.


> “No deis a los perros lo que es santo y no echéis vuestras perlas ante los puercos, no sea que las pisoteen con sus pies, y después, volviéndose, os despedacen”. - Mateo 7, 6.



*Dos Inquisiciones ajenas entre ellas: ECLESIÁSTICA y CIVIL*
Iglesia vs Gobierno civil de los reyes​Y la Institución de *La Inquisición*, que nada que ver con *vuestra cínica leyenda negra* ...








El Mito de la Inquisición Española (The Myth of the Spanish Inquisition. BBC de Londres y A&E. 1994). - Un Católico Perplejo


El Mito de la Inquisición Española (The Myth of the Spanish Inquisition)Coproducción de la BBC de Londres y A&E. 1994.




uncatolicoperplejo.com










... porque había otra Inquisición con el mismo nombre que no era de la Iglesia, sino que era un *cuerpo legal civil* del gobierno de los reyes y al margen de la Iglesia, aunque compartiesen el mismo nombre. Y en esta grieta es donde metéis la cuña. Esas mazmorras que cínicamente sacáis a relucir estaban en fortalezas y castillos,* ¡¡y no en los Conventos!!*

En fin... Decía qua la Inquisición Eclesiástica, que no la Civil, se instauró únicamente para detectar y excomulgar (para expulsar) a *herejes*. ¿Y qué es un hereje? Un *hereje *en teología es lo mismso que un *sofista *en Filosofía. Un mentiroso que, simulando narrativas, combate a la verdad. Y en el caso de los judíos y sus sectas gnósticas satélites trataban de, con este mismo espíritu, infiltrarse en la Iglesia. Así el daño es más eficiente además de que lo llevan dentro al ser, espiritualmente, _"hijos del padre de la mentira."_ (Juan 8, 44). Es una pulsión interna de ellos, satanistas, y es harto grave todo este viejo y olvidado asunto.

*Los Templarios*​
*Los Templarios del siglo XIII *(el sistema de organización de la masonería antigua nació con ellos. Y la masonería moderna se conformó poco antes de 1717) no eran Iglesia, sino infiltrados en la Iglesia. Lo mismo que pasa con *Bergoglio y sus bergoglianos*, que no son Iglesia, sino elementos intrusos infiltrados en la Iglesia (masones).








Libro arqueológico encontrado en Damasco. En el *minuto 01:26* aparece el baphomet.
2000 year old Satanist Torah Discovered in Turkey after Police Arrests Smugglers

En fin... Dejo unas definiciones que para entender ayuda el conocerlas.

*Silogismo*​
*Silogismo.* Un silogismo es un razonamiento aparente y lógico pero falso, al estar basado en falsas premisas. (Premisas, datos previos a la conclusión).

*Sofisma*​
*Sofisma* (Del lat. sophisma, y éste el gr. sophísma, habilidad, artificio.) m. Argumentación errónea con la que, en general, se pretende confundir al interlocutor. (Es decir, engañarlo).

*Herejía*​
*Hereje.* (Del occ. ant. eretge, y éste del gr. hairetikós, sectario, a través del lat. haereticus.) m. y f. Cristiano que en materia de fe se opone con pertinancia a lo que cree y propone la Iglesia Católica. – Desvergonzado, descarado, procaz.

*Herejía.* f. Error en materia dogmática o de fe sostenido con pertinancia. – fig. Sentencia errónea contra los principios fijos e indispensables de una ciencia o arte. – Palabra gravemente injuriosa contra alguno.

*– Teol.* Doctrina que se opone directamente a una verdad revelada por Dios y propuesta como tal a los fieles por la Iglesia. Se trata, por tanto, de una oposición a una verdad revelada y a la vez al magisterio eclesiástico. Si esta oposición es sólo a una verdad que está incluida en el depósito de la revelación se niega una verdad de fe divina; en este caso no podemos decir que el que la mantiene sea hereje, y sí sólo que está próximo a la herejía. Pero si dicha oposición lo es a una verdad revelada y propuesta como tal en magisterio ordinario entonces se niega una verdad de fe divino-católica. El que la niega cae en herejía. Aparte esta consideración teológico-entitativa, hay otra consideración teológico-histórica, por la cual se matiza el concepto de herejía. Con frecuencia no se trata de oposición a una verdad en sí, sino más bien a la formulación de dicha verdad con categorías variables. Así, es hereje el que niega la presencia sustancial real eucarística, definida en el Concilio de Trento, pero no lo sería el que negara validez a las categorías escolásticas sustancia-accidente, las cuales, aunque usadas por el concilio, no fueron definidas formalmente. El concepto histórico, por tanto, no niega valor al término herejía, más bien precisa el sentido en que actúa el magisterio eclesiástico.


----------



## ∆∫ Σαξονική (5 Ago 2022)

BlueOrange dijo:


> Adivinen sobre qué deben de hablar en el siguiente Club privado.
> 
> *Detalle sobre la reunión Bilderberg de 2009.
> 
> ...



....

*-[ "Les recuerdo que esta religión secta es internacional, no la vemos y desde el siglo XIX es enorme, una bestia, y éste el problema." ]-*
​Muy cierto.

Esta religión *secta* comporta un enorme problema; y no ya solo para la gente común sino especialmente para los que, hasta entonces, llevaban las riendas del crimen y la mafia organizada tanto en Europa, como en las Américas y gran parte del territorio mundial remanente; hasta entonces por ellos colonizado y gobernado en casi total rango de exclusividad palmaria: El Vaticano judeo-CRISTIANO.

No menos cierto al mismo tiempo es que... la otra religión *secta*... -la que imperaba en Europa hasta entonces- ...también aspiró a ser internacional y casi, casi lo logró...: Fallaron en el lejano Oriente y en Asia en general, a pesar de los intentos de, primero los Nestorianos y de seguido los jesuitas y demás órdenes misioneras.

Tampoco resulta falaz aseverar que su incesante recuento de asesinatos, cruzadas, conquistas de territorios ajenos, inquisición, cacerías y quema de brujas, druidas y chamanes, sabios más o menos disidentes y etcéteras... así como la cremación, el exterminio y la expropiación selectiva de bibliotecas, censura de datos en lo histórico, lo científico y lo cultural en el sentido más amplio... se ha venido perpetrando desde la llamada 'donación de Constantino'... (otra falacia histórica por ellos mismos amañada, dicho sea de paso)... una vez prácticamente extinguido el Imperio Romano de entonces.

Estaríamos hablando pues de... unos 1700 y pico añitos de crímenes y genocidios continuados, los cuales, hasta la fecha, no solo NO han sido vengados, reconocidos o ajusticiados sino que, por lo visto, todavía siguen pasados por alto por buena parte de sus, en estos días, casi 3000 MILLONES de seguidores hipócritas, enfermizos y fanáticos; amnésicos y cien por 100 hipnotizados severamente... puede que hasta el fin de sus mediocres días.

....​No se trataría ya de aplicarse en la pose anticristiana 'militante' in extremis o de adjudicarse cualquier otra denominación apañada al efecto sino de... meramente... analizar y reconocer la VERDADERA HISTORIA... al menos tal y como consta actualmente en las enciclopedias de casi todo el planeta. Una verdad OFICIAL y/u OFICIOSA... que se resume de manera muy sencilla, breve y no por ello menos dramática:

*El judeo-CRISTIANISMO comporta, con diferencia, el récord GUINNESS de perpetración de crímenes LESA HUMANIDAD desde que constan registros, ya fueren públicos y reconocidos en quorum o un tanto más alternativos, discretos e independientes.*​
De ahí que entre la actual masonería de denominación belga-francesa (Gran Oriente francés) y la tradicional Gran Logia de Londres (de raigambre cristiana, teísta y pro-Vaticano) ...no se aprecien más que encontronazos, enfrentamientos, traiciones... -cuando no una guerra a muerte total- ...desde que aquella escisión dada en Bélgica, posteriormente exportada y arraigada en Francia se gestara, en el primer cuarto del siglo pasado.

....​
En cualquier caso... *nada más apropiado sería saber aguardar tranquilamente a que ambas milicias*, las "piadosas y pluscuamperfectas cristianas" y las "filantropo-globalistas-sionistas" (aspirantes a devenir 'Nuevo Orden')...-de un idéntico monstruo bicéfalo- ...*se exterminen mutuamente sin reservas* a fin de dejarnos EN PAZ a los serenos pueblos y gentes del común... en aras a poder enfocarse con más brío y empeño en el mero disfrute de la belleza terrestre, el conocimiento y el arte... per secula seculorum.

Y así será... porque así ha sido escrito.

_*Sic erat in fatis.*_

....​


----------



## BlueOrange (5 Ago 2022)

∆∫ Σαξονική dijo:


> _-[ "Les recuerdo que esta religión secta es internacional, no la vemos y desde el siglo XIX es enorme, una bestia, y éste el problema." ]-_​Muy cierto.
> 
> Esta religión *secta* comporta un enorme problema; y no ya solo para la gente común sino especialmente para los que, hasta entonces, llevaban las riendas del crimen y la mafia organizada tanto en Europa, como en las Américas y gran parte del territorio mundial remanente; hasta entonces por ellos colonizado y gobernado en casi total rango de exclusividad palmaria: El Vaticano judeo-CRISTIANO.
> 
> ...



Tengan cuidado con este hijo de la viuda. Para ellos es un juego de habilidad imitar y solapar discursos. Y son conscientes de la *Agenda2030* y de que tienen un exterminio sobre la mesa. Y este sujeto es consciente desde hace no pocos años, y ahí le tienen relamiéndose y degustando nuestra sangre. Siente el placer de la victoria sobre mí, cristiano, y mi gente. Eso cree. Cree que controla la situación.
--- --- ---​"Babilonia la grande (masonería, pueblo del anticristo), la madre de los fornicarios (espirituales: la gnosis) y de las abominaciones de la tierra”. 6 Y vi a la mujer ebria de la *sangre* de los santos y de la *sangre* de los testigos de Jesús; y al verla me sorprendí con sumo estupor." - Apocalipsis 17, 5-6.

" Y en ella fue encontrada *sangre* de profetas y de santos, y de todos los que fueron sacrificados sobre la tierra.” - Apocalipsis 18, 24.
--- --- ---​La masonería conforma sopbre el *25%* de la pobación civil aunque cueste horrores creerlo (porque no la vemos). Y en toda esa muchedumbre habita todo esto que están viendo. Esta secta es una bestia enorme e invisible de mentirosos y satanistas. Todo el arco del marxismo cultural son ellos y la pandemia de mentiras son ellos. Así de grave y de grande es el problema. Desde Ursula von der Leyen, pasando por Pedro Sánchez, por televisiones y prensa, la vecina covidiana que trata de argumentarte que te vacunes, hasta los falsos disidentes que solapan narrativas.... Toda esta gente _"ama y practica la mentira"_ (Apoc.22, 15).

Conviene ir entendiendo ya que todos esos comportamientos extraños e ilógicos, *los covidianos aplaudidores de balcón por ejemplo*, son salidos de esta secta enorme, que es internacional porque el diablo llega a todas partes, y es invisible pero como un elefante en medio de una sala al que no logramos ver. Esto último tiene una causa espiritual y esta palabra, espiritualidad, no sólo encierra un enorme fondo sino que llega a ser hasta peligrosa. La palabra espiritualidad mal entendida sólo trae muerte y devastación (satanismo masón).

No citaré más a este *TROL* (es decir, a este hijo de la viuda). Que vaya subiendo él el hilo.


----------



## BlueOrange (5 Ago 2022)

"Numerosos *CONCIERTOS cancelados* en el mundo a causa de los EFECTOS ADVERSOS GRAVES DE LAS VACUNAS."



HILO RECOPILATORIO:
*Famosos que fallecen o quedan graves tras la vacuna. Se suelen silenciar por los medios.*





Famosos que fallecen o quedan graves tras la vacuna. Se suelen silenciar por los medios.


Famosos que fallecen o quedan graves tras la vacuna. Se suelen silenciar por los medios. Incluimos famosos que mueren sin que se den prácticamente detalles sobre la causa de su muerte. Algunos mueren repentinamente, o súbitamente, o estaba solos en su apartamento, o mueren por algún accidente...




www.burbuja.info





*HILO RECOPILATORIO DE MUERTOS Y/O ENFERMOS TRAS PONERSE LA VACUNA*








HILO RECOPILATORIO DE MUERTOS Y/O ENFERMOS TRAS PONERSE LA VACUNA


Lo dicho: vacunados, alejaos del agua. https://www.valdepenasdigital.com/articulo/sucesos/grave-hombre-60-anos-tener-que-ser-rescatado-interior-piscina-municipal-argamasilla-alba/20220805110239019273.html




www.burbuja.info





*Recopilación de casos de efectos adversos en clips de vídeo*








effets secondaires


View effets secondaires on Odysee




odysee.com





*Enfermeras Tic-Toc *(2020-2021) (Pequeña recopilación).








Enfermeras Tic-Toc (2020-2021) Masonería Sanitaria (82 vídeos)


Me llamo Gonzalo Carlos Novillo Lapeyra y mi canal prinicpal en odysee.com es éste otro: https://odysee.com/@NovilloLapeyra:9 A continuación traigo algunos vídeos que he visto en mi muro de Twitter d...




odysee.com





Febrero 2021.


----------



## BlueOrange (6 Ago 2022)

*Entrevista *(de gran actualidad hoy)* a la periodista Jane Burgermeister en 2009 sobre la falsa pandemia de gripe A fabricada por la OMS.*








Entrevista (de gran actualidad hoy) a la periodista Jane Burgermeister en 2009 sobre la falsa pandemia de gripe A fabricada por la OMS. - Un Católico Perplejo


Es muy valioso este vídeo y DE GRAN ACTUALIDAD. Véanlo y recuerden que la judaica masonería es muy poderosa y es la autora y quién está detrás de todo esto.




uncatolicoperplejo.com


----------



## BlueOrange (6 Ago 2022)

Primer sábado de agosto de 2022.





Reparación Sabatina al Inmaculado Corazón de María Santísima.


Dejo cómo rezar la reparación de los primeros sábados al Inmaculado Corazón de María. Reparación Sabatina que nos pidió que hiciésemo. PRIMER SÁBADO DE MES. La verdad es que es una muy necesaria Reparación al Inmaculado Corazón de María y muy beneficiosa para nostros y nuestros seres queridos...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## BlueOrange (6 Ago 2022)

*OTRO DESGARRADOR TESTIMONIO DE “VACUNADA” *(6 de agosto de 2022)








OTRO DESGARRADOR TESTIMONIO DE «VACUNADA»-La Quinta Columna


Si desea contribuir ayudando económicamente con el trabajo de investigación, estudio y desarrollo de todas las acciones llevadas a cabo por el equipo de La Quinta




laquintacolumna.tv






El siguiente vídeo tiene ya unos meses.


----------



## BlueOrange (6 Ago 2022)

*“¡Se han llevado a mis hijas!”*
"La DGAIA se ha hecho temporalmente con la tutela de dos niñas que estudiaban en un colegio privado de alto standing del Maresme porque consideran que están desatendidas, cosa que los padres niegan radicalmente"








“¡Se han llevado a mis hijas!”


La DGAIA se ha hecho temporalmente con la tutela de dos niñas que estudiaban en un colegio privado de alto standing del Maresme porque consideran que están desatendidas, cosa que los padres niegan radicalmente




eltaquigrafo.com





Masonería. La causa de la sustracción de menores *en todos* los Servicios Sociales de España se llama masonería, corrupta y pederasta hasta la médula.








La consejera balear rechaza dimitir porque la explotación sexual de menores ocurre "en toda España"


Ese es el argumento que ha esgrimido la consejera de Asuntos Sociales balear: "¿Pedirán la dimisión de todas las consejeras?", ha espetado al PP.




www.libertaddigital.com












“Hay prostitución de menores tuteladas en toda España”


Los expertos creen que el caso de los centros de acogida de Mallorca se da en otras comunidades y el sistema está superado por el aumento de niños, de extranjeros y un modelo anticuado




elpais.com




Es lo que tiene jugar con demonios a _"ser dios"_, que empiezan como quinceañeras delante de un espejo: "Monstruo del Averno ¿Quién es la Reina más guapa?"...



... *para termina*r violando a bebés con el cordón umbilical aún colgando. ¿Te imaginas a un Muy Respetable Gran Maestre de la Masonería, por mencionar algo, con los pantalones por los tobillos, en una sala apartada de una Maternidad, penetrando analmente a un bebé que acaba de salir de su madre ajena a lo que está sucediendo? Saca y mete, y saca y mete, y el bebé punzado con llanto de muerte. Y que el Muy Respetable Gran Maestre de la Masonería se te corre dentro del bebé y se le pone media sonrisa de oreja a oreja.

El poder de _"un dios"_. Se sienten poderosos, con potestad sobre el bien y el mal, sobre la vida y la muerte. Además de ofrecer ese sufrimiento en forma de dádiva a sus _"aliados"_ alados, para conseguir atajos materiales por un lado, además de para vencer a Dios en el reflejo de Él que es ese bebé.

_"Nosotros creamos la realidad" _se dicen los hijos de la gnosis...

Pobre de aquel que pertenezca a esa secta. Pobre de tí. No sabes a lo que te enfrentas.


----------



## BlueOrange (7 Ago 2022)

*VENTANA DE OVERTON*
Normalizar los valores masónicos empezando por los menores​
A raíz de este reciente *globo sonda* ...








Una 'gincana sexual' con menores organizada por el ayuntamiento indigna a los padres de una localidad barcelonesa


Un evento organizado el pasado 22 de julio por el Servicio de Juventud del Ayuntamiento de Vilassa de Mar, en Barcelona ha causado gran indignación en...




www.20minutos.es




... para sondear la opinión pública en base a la legalización de la pedofilia y pederastia, esto es, cómo de madura está la sociedad para tragar sin revolverse con los valores que trae la masonería con su *Agenda 2030* y su *Nuevo Orden Mundial*,...

*NORMALIZAR LOS 'NUEVOS VALORES'*
EMPEZANDO POR LOS MENORES DE EDAD​
... dejo el siguiente reflejo de lo que traen. Trata de revistas mainstream para adolescentes. Es decir, que en la campaña de normalización de los _"nuevos valores" _del _"Nuevo Orden"_ nos están trayendo la *ritualística* de esta secta, que hacen con *sangre *en ofrenda a demonios; cuidado que esta gente es adicta a esta ridícula basura cuyo grave problema es que es real, funciona y hace mucho daño; prácticas que más adelante se transforman en ofrecer vidas inocentes. Los vacunados por ejemplo, que hasta les quitan los órganos a los *cadáveres 'covid'*. La masonería es toda esta putrefacta corrupción, y va más lejos aún. Que esta gente es satanista y no Boys Scoutos.

Recuerden que todo esto son productos dirigidos a menores.

*Teen Vogue ha publicado un extraño artículo explicando cómo usar sangre menstrual para la brujería a niños entre 12 y 17 años.*








Teen Vogue ha publicado un extraño artículo explicando cómo usar sangre menstrual para la brujería a niños entre 12 y 17 años - Eduardo Menoni


La escritora Lisa Stardust comienza diciendo: "Todos hemos visto cómo se propaga este estigma, desde anuncios de tampones que muestran a las mujeres




eduardomenoni.com






Otro ejemplo donde nos venden la cara amable de estas arcaicas prácticas. Rituales con sangre que tienen mucho fondo *y bastante malo*.

Megan Fox sobre beber sangre en rituales masónico/satanistas (Hollywood, judaísmo y masonería).



*Megan Fox bebe sangre de Machine Gun Kelly, su prometido: "Solo con fines rituales"*








Megan Fox bebe sangre de Machine Gun Kelly, su prometido: "Solo con fines rituales"


Megan Fox dio vida a una vampira en Fauces de la noche, pero parece que su relación con...




www.culturaocio.com




*Megan Fox* dio vida a una vampira en Fauces de la noche, pero parece que su relación con Machine Gun Kelly ha superado la ficción. *La actriz ha admitido que ella y su prometido beben sangre el uno del otro cuando llevan a cabo rituales. *

"Sí, supongo que beber la sangre del otro podría confundir a la gente o quizás nos imaginan con copas, como en Juego de tronos, *bebiendo *la *sangre* del otro", declaró a Glamour. "Son solo unas pocas gotas, pero sí, en ocasiones *consumimos la sangre* del otro solo con fines rituales', agregó *Megan Fox.*

La intérprete también desveló que está muy interesada en la adivinación y otras disciplinas relacionadas en la astrología. "Yo me controlo más. Leo las cartas del tarot, me gusta la astrología y hago prácticas y meditaciones metafísicas. Hago *rituales* en lunas nuevas y lunas llenas. Cuando lo hago, es un pasaje o es por una razón. Y lo controlo, es como: 'Vamos a derramar unas gotas de *sangre *y a *beberlas* cada uno'. Él es mucho más desordenado, frenético y caótico, está dispuesto a simplemente abrirse el pecho con cristales rotos y decir: 'Toma mi alma'", contó sobre su pareja.

El entrevistador quiso verificar si realmente bebían sangre y Fox lo confirmó. "Déjame decirte que tal vez no sea exactamente así, pero una versión de eso ha sucedido muchas veces", aclaró la antaño protagonista de Transformers.

Fox ya habló sobre estos *rituales* anteriormente, cuando compartió en Instagram un vídeo de su pedida de mano y aseguró que habían *bebido sangre *para sellar su compromiso. "Dije que sí y entonces *bebimos la sangre* del otro", reza la publicación



Sobre la camisa del prometido de Megan Fox...

*¿Creen en este tipo de casualidades?*

Lo digo porque mi vida es denunicar todo esto...







*EDITO*

Un ejemplo de estrella mediática para críos.


----------



## Komanche O_o (7 Ago 2022)

Lla?


----------



## BlueOrange (8 Ago 2022)

El siguiente vídeo, muy acertado y de 19 minutos, ha sido emitido completo esta noche en el Directo Nocturno de La Quinta Columna - *Programa 369* de hoy. Noche del 07 al 08 de agosto de 2022. A continuación dejo el extracto de 19 minutos.



*Vídeo original*
Cualquiera de los dos vale. Es el mismo.
Caja de INFO​
"Clip clásico de 2017 de *RichieFromBoston*, donde repasa el discurso de Geordie Roses, quien habla de _"convocar" entidades que no van a estar necesariamente alineadas con lo que queremos_".

En 2017, Richie de Boston (RFB) explicó cómo *Geordie Rose* de *Kindred AI* explicó en una conferencia de reclutamiento laboral cómo las personas han estado usando las computadoras cuánticas *D-Wave* para contactar a otros seres dimensionales (se refiere a demonios y no a los Ángeles de Dios)... y cómo en los próximos 10 a 15 años podrían estar aquí.

De manera escalofriante, señala cómo no solo serán más inteligentes y capaces de realizar tareas que los mejores humanos (demonios dentro de robots humanoides)... sino que es posible que no se preocupen por los mejores intereses de los humanos.

_"Como dice Geordie Rose... podemos ser tan importantes para ellos como lo es una hormiga para nosotros."_

Como Richie señala, los eventos actuales son parte de una guerra espiritual contra nosotros por parte de las fuerzas de la oscuridad (y su ejército de la judaica masonería) y nos insta a no distraernos con el "pan y circo" de la política escenificada y otros eventos, y a prepararnos espiritualmente para lo que parece venir en su lugar."



Les recuerdo que lo que estamos viviendo tiene un transfondo espiritual. *La masonería* (que conforma sobre un 20% ó 25% de la población, todo el paganismo y el mundillo esotérco está internacionalmente bajo este judaico paraguas) *contra el mundo.* Quieren traer un 'paraíso' transhumanista de corte soviético, estando ellos en la cima y a lo que llaman Nuevo Orden Mundial. Una locura sin lógica ni sentido más allá del puro placer del poder por el poder como ejercicio de voluntad por encima del bien y del mal. ¿Recuerdan?...

_... "seréis como Dios, conocedores del bien y del mal." _ (Génesis 3, 5).

Ejemplo de dirigentes judíos. *Éste es el espíritu* de la élite y su judaica masonería. El espíritu de las entidades con las que tratan.

_




_

*Añado tres vídeos o secciones relacionadas

1ª) *La exposición de *Geordie Rose* de *Kindred AI*, donde presenta a sus _'*alienígenas* superinteligentes' _(demonios) que vienen a la Tierra.



*2ª) ¿A qué se refieren con **alienígena**?
. . . Alienígena es eufemismo de demonio.*

Son muy útiles las *parálisis del sueño* para como ejemplo, explicarme. Asunto, estas parálisis, que viene de muy atrás. Estos terrores nocturnos son *visitaciones *de *entidades demoníacas* a las personas que estudian las "artes" esotéricas. Visitaciones que tenían los antiguos brujos por ejemplo. ¿Recuerdan términos del tipo de súcubos o íncubos? Hoy día estas visitaciones son comunes en los internos de la masonería, herederos de todas estas prácticas y de sus tratos con entidades demoníacas mediante la conocida gnosis que codician, estudian y practican en dicha secta.

Dejo un muy buen documental sobre la parálisis del sueño. Muy recomendable verlo, y entretenido.

Éste es uno de los aspectos con el que se muestran en estas visitaciones concretas. El otro suele ser como sombras físicas tridimensionales.







Enlazo al caso de las dos capturas. Empieza en el minuto 21:35:
Dale al botón de los subtítulos.



A continuación enlace al siguiente caso donde relata la naturaleza o energía que desprenden e irradiaban estos espíritus demoníacos. Es decir. Los demonios el infierno lo llevan dentro de sí ya que es su naturaleza al estar vacíos de Dios. Y al acercarse a ti en estas visitaciones puedes sentirlo. El infierno en sí no es el lugar donde están como en una cárcel, sino que reside en la naturaleza interior de estas entidades. El infierno lo llevan consigo allá a donde van, y otra cosa es que, si tratas con ellos como hacen en la masonería, *te lo oculten*. Lo valioso de estos testimonios es que en estas visitaciones se muestran tal como son.

*Extracto*​
(11:56) "... y luego pude sentir una vibración. Algunas veces era muy intensa, se sentía como ser electrocutado pero era definitivamente una vibración eléctrica.

Empecé a escuchar voces y gritos y llantos. Todo un drama emocional, gritando, llorando, todas emociones negativas todas estas difrentes voces. Y entonces es cuando el hombre sombra viene hacia mí. Y él lucía como una sombra tridimensional, esbozada, simplemente perfecta. Y caminaba... inconexo. *Y trajo* una vibración consigo. Es como si esto *emanara de él*. Y venía hacia mí y yo sentía eso. Y escuchaba... escuchaba... yo escuchaba todos los sonidos del infierno. No sé otra forma de decirlo. Y *sentí su terrible vibración*. Me hubiera gustado responder a la pelea, (pero) ya estaba completamente loca y traté de gritar para escapar. Y muchas veces, la intensidad continuaba.

Estaba muy asustada escaleras arriba (mira hacia arriba, la habitación de arriba), y sentía que nadie iba a ayudarme si gritaba. Era muy oscuro y *me asustó para siempre*. Me refiero a que realmente *me asustó hasta el final de mis días*. Y si algo va a volverme loca, va a ser eso." (13:54)

Comienza en minuto 11:26:



Les recuerdo que es muy serio todo esto. Muy grave. Huyan también de los viajes astrales, no jueguen con estas cosas.

*3ª)* *Los MAGOS REVELAN a los DEMONI0S que les AYUDAN*

Para aquellos que no hayan *despertado espiritualmente* y estos temas no los vean; es decir, les suenen a chino mandarín, lejanos y ajenos a la realidad cotidiana, les dejo esta serie de vídeos (enlazo al Ep.6 y último) donde se puede entrever la* existencia rea*l de estas entidades espirituales; demonios; de su accionar y del inexcusable y abominable trato que se hace con ellos.

(0:47) _"... agenda secreta de la élite para ocultar la existencia de entes espirituales malignos haciéndolos pasar por extraterrestres."_



Todo esto es abominación y esto hacen en la masonería en distintas vertientes. *Todos esos magos son masones* *¡¡Todos!!* Y ojalá todo esto fuese un simple desvarío, porque *de estos lodos* sale la asesina pandemia de mentiras y su Nuevo Orden Mundial, además del previo genocidio/exterminio cultural que tienen en su Agenda2030.





En fin... Tengan cabeza y sentido común.


----------



## BlueOrange (8 Ago 2022)

Guardo este post.


----------



## BlueOrange (8 Ago 2022)

Y en contraposición a los dos post anteriores, reflejo de los errores espirituales de este mundo; a continuación dejo dónde está el acierto. Es decir, dónde está la virtud y qué debemos todos hacer, qué nos conviene, dónde está el acierto.

Ten calma si esto te suena raro. España lleva décadas que dejó de ser Católica y es lógico que lo sientas lejos y extraño, pero esta es nuestra herencia y la mala memoria no borra lo que somos. Dejo un retazo muy breve.

*Qué es pisar a la serpiente*
Nos ataca/seduce en nuestra mente.​
*Si sientes cierto rechazo por Jesucristo*... ese rechazo es un* sentimiento intruso*, no eres tú sino el espíritu inmundo en ti: el Espíritu del Mundo/diablo (sí, has leído bien). Es Lucifer, la vieja serpiente y los suyos trabajándote a nivel espiritual (espiritual significa mental) para que no te acerques a Dios y a su Evangelio. Y esto afecta a todo el género humano debido a una herencia llamada Pecado Original (el de Adán y Eva de Génesis capítulos 2 y 3).
--- --- ---​"15 _Pongo perpetua enemistad entre ti _(serpiente) _y la mujer_ (Eva, el género humano)._ Y entre tu linaje y el suyo; Este te aplastará la cabeza_ (pisará tus intrusiones espirituales), _Y tú le morderás a él el _*calcañal *(le atacarás con pensamientos/sentimientos intrusos)* (2)"*. - Génesis 3, 15.

*(2)* La palabra hebrea es la misma para la acción del linaje de la mujer contra la serpiente y para la de la serpiente contra el linaje de la mujer. En ambos casos debería traducirse del mismo modo. Sin embargo, como la palabra hebrea significa acechar o herir, prefiriendo esta úlrima significación, la matizamos de aplastar o de morder, según las circunstancias de la acción en el uno y el otro caso.
--- --- ---​En el cristianismo se nos enseña a pisar a la serpiente con nuestros pies, que son alegoría de nuestra mente. Es decir, a parar a la serpìente, a negarnos a ella. Los pies, *calcañal* o talón en el libro de *Génesis, capítulo 3,* hace referencia a nuestra mente ya que, siendo la parte de nuestro cuerpo más débil es la que sostiene todo nuestro peso. Y andar o caminar son alegoría de nuestro discurrir con el pensamiento, de ponerlo en movimiento, de nuestro pensar.





​Y ya aprobecho para decirles que si se animan a descubrir qué eso llamado* oración*,... estaría genial. Descubir a Dios habitando en nuestro interior. Buscarle dentro de nosotros.








La oración es una disposición de gratitud. - Un Católico Perplejo


"La oración es la elevación del pensamiento y del corazón hacia Dios, la contemplación de Dios, la audaz conversación de la criatura con su Creador, la presencia respetuosa del alma ante él, como ante el Rey, ante la Vida misma que da la vida a todos;"




uncatolicoperplejo.com












Santo Rosario (Esquema sencillo, cómo se reza)


Esquema sencillo, cómo se reza. El PDF ocupa 6 páginas (seis caras de folio) que en fotocopia harían tres folios por las dos caras. Artículo en wordpress : El verdadero Rosario católico (el tradicional) PDF (6 págs.)...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (8 Ago 2022)

BlueOrange dijo:


> El siguiente vídeo, muy acertado y de 19 minutos, ha sido emitido completo esta noche en el Directo Nocturno de La Quinta Columna - *Programa 369* de hoy. Noche del 07 al 08 de agosto de 2022. A continuación dejo el extracto de 19 minutos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




si mejor esto de los resumenes.

por que la quinta columna es IMPOSIBLE de ver debido a que no tiene estructura.

y si dura 3 horas lo mismo te ponen lo que te interesaria ver en el minuto 02:12:34 asi como un comentario... rodeado de contenidos que ya has visto varias veces.

De anuncios de la plataforma

O de recuento de muertos que paso de ver.

si no es por alguien que guarde los contenidos que hay que almancenar directamente se perderian

yo he intando buscar luego en ODISSEY, una parte del programa de la noche anteriro que me interesaba y queria ver mejor, y me resultaba imposible encotrar el comentario o lo que fuere en las 3 horas de programa sin estructura.

Asi que por esto es importante que alguien vaya copiando


----------



## BlueOrange (10 Ago 2022)

DIRECTO nocturno en estos momentos.

*trovo.live* es otra plataforma de emisión online.





Trovo







trovo.live





*Twich.*


Una vez terminado el programa lo suben a *odysee.com* para verlos en diferido.








LA QUINTA COLUMNA


La Quinta Columna es un espacio para el libre pensamiento ... Un espacio para la investigación, análisis, ciencia, opinión, entrevistas de toda la actualidad .. En esta comunidad tienen cabida todas a...




odysee.com





*Telegram *de la Quinta Columna:








LA QUINTA COLUMNA TV


INFORMACIÓN ALTERNATIVA SIN CENSURA




t.me





*Foro *en telegram de La Quinta Columna:








FORO LA QUINTA COLUMNA


https://t.me/OPERAC_ENJAMBRE	Compartir este enlace a quien quiera sumarse al enjambre




t.me


----------



## BlueOrange (11 Ago 2022)

Haciendo amigos con el administrador del Foro de Telegram de La Quinta Columna. Hace un rato.







@NovilloLapeyra [5099634536] advertido por la 2° vez (de 3).
*Razón**:* ya está bien de payasadas. Gracias.
Además ser un _"payaso"_ es un honor que no cualquiera puede. Es una labor bellísima y un trabajo de introspección que requiere poder y saber reírse primeramente de uno mismo, en ausencia de Ego.
Así que quien utiliza "payaso" como forma de insulto solamente denota ignorancia.







*"Ser payaso*_ es un honor", "ausencia de Ego", "denota ignorancia",._.. Tus ridículos valores y la nomenclatura que usas te delatan y reflejan de ti lo que eres. Un masón de manual y como todos vosotros, bastante cursi y torpe.

_"Cuando comprendes que toda opinión es una visión cargada de historia personal, empezarás a comprender que todo juicio es una confesión."_ - Nikola Tesla.

Mira, payaso. Un joker, trol o payaso; es decir, un jugador/actor luciferino que es lo que TÚ ERES, ridículo payaso, no es más que UN ASESINO. TÚ ERES UN SUCIO ASESINO travestido de "sublime" bailarina de balet con barba y treinta kilos de más.







[Respondiendo a Gonzalo Carlos Novillo Lapeyra]
*@admin* El novillo está contestando a un administrador, Mapi.







Gonzalo Carlos, tu mensaje ha sido eliminado por el siguiente motivo:
Su mensaje no se corresponde con la temática del canal. Por favor, pulse aquí para leer las normas:

/rules

Gracias.

--- --- ---​
Sinceramente... Prefieror ser odiado a callar con esta gente.

"_Es un acto de caridad gritar contra el *lobo*, dondequiera que sea, cuando se encuentre entre las *ovejas*._” - S. Francisco de Sales, _“Introducción a la Vida Devota.”_

*QUÉ ES UN SÁTIRO, PAYASO O JOKER*
Es un masón/jugador (Actor de Crisis) que participa siguiendo una agenda,
en el Teatro de Calle de nuestras vidas.​
Los *disfraces *de las imágenes de más adelante, son el *símbolo visible*, el guiño de complicidad con el que ellos se divierten en nuestras narices (porque estamos ciegos). *Pero el problema está* en la acción de esta gente de la masonería con su ropa diaria o uniforme de trabajo: pediatras, nefrólogos, periodistas, políticos, aplaudidores de balcón, covidianos con doble mascarilla, falsos disidentes, etc.

¿Qué es un sátiro o joker? El que ha escrito el siguiente artículo por ejemplo (toda la prensa en las mismas manos). Un joker es un mentiroso participando de una agenda (Agenda2030) oculta y orquestada (en la discrección de sus logias).








Identifican dos formas de miocarditis fulminante asociada a COVID-19 - DiarioSalud.do


Las noticias de la industria de salud y noticias farmacéuticas mas importantes, de un medio confiable - DiarioSalud.do El pulso del sector salud




www.diariosalud.do




El *antropoide somos nosotros* (_'portales orgánicos'_, animales sin alma, goyim, borregos,... según la masonería), es decir, los no despiertos. Y el payaso/joker del vídeo es el que, "despierto", actúa e incide sobre la realidad ejerciendo *poder y control* sobre nosotros. Es decir, controlándonos como si fuéramos niños.



Todo esto es pura masonería y viene de lejos. La figura del *saltinbanqui *es antecesora de la del payaso. Nacida de la comunidad judía y es bastante anterior al *Flautista de Hamelin* del siglo XIII, figura análoga y equivalente del centro/norte de Europa. Ambas figuras, la del viejo saltinbanqui que es predominantemente judía y la del Flautista de Hamelin, nacida de las sectas gnósticas *satélite *que siempre ha tenido la comunidad judía en los grandes burgos o ciudades,... vienen a representar ambas el mismo espíritu. Son la misma figura y que con los siglos derivaron en otras adaptaciones como el *bufón*, el *arlequín*, el *trol*, el *payaso*, o la más reciente: el *joker*. Representaciones de un mismo accionar.

Como curiosidad dejo que de la zona del Flautista de Hamelin, centro/norte de Europa y sobre el mismo tiempo de su aparición, siglo XIII, empezó a surgir el caldo de cultivo de las* Iglesias protestantes*, todas ellas de carácter judaico (falsos cristianos, los Bergoglios de entonces). El *cisma *del judaico *Luteranismo *que habría de llegar dos siglos después, empezó aquí, en la zona central/norte de Europa sobre el siglo XIII. Y desde aquí empezó el *declive de Europa* hasta hoy. ¿Y adivinan por quiénes? Una pista, les dejo una fecha: *1789*. Ahí fue su primer gran golpe en la mesa, su primer gran éxito tras el cisma luterano. Y desde ahí no han parado.







Nota: *Alberto García-Salido* es pediatra. Posiblemente haya llevado a la muerte a algún niño con sus recomendaciones. No lo sé, y es mejor que no. El caso es que este señor, muy consciente de todo, ahí sabe que muchos niños van a morir por la vacuna; y ahí le tienen, de fiesta en twitter y sin privarse de hacer una burla de sangre. Debió pensar: _"la vida de un niño bien merece un chiste"._

¿Entienden por qué denuncio a esta sucia secta de la masonería?









La* figura alegórica* del *SÁTIRO*, bufón, saltinbanqui, arlequín, payaso, trol y joker (Actores de Crisis que actúan en la vida real a modo de Teatro de Calle), es la representación simbólica del accionar de la MASONERÍA en la sociedad. Es decir. Un payaso es un actor y simulador, un JUGADOR de tablero de ajedrez, donde todos ellos de forma orquestada desde sus logias, vierten modas de falsas narrativas, argumentaciones llenas de mentira, silogismos y sofismas. Sembrar el ruido para distraer, la división y la discordia.

Luego, en sus logias esta gente se ríe entre ellos de sus actuaciones en el _"exterior"_, es decir, en la vida real contra la sociedad que odian y que usan como una sala de teatro, de ahí el término *Teatro de Calle*. Recuerden que la secta de la masonería está en guerra contra-cultural para levantar su Nuevo Orden Mundial. Y que esta secta, aparte de ser el cártel del crimen internacional, además es el gran sindicato de actores.



Utilizan mucho estas técnicas en el conocido acoso y derrivo que pratica esta sucia secta, y que denominan *GANG STALKING.*








GANG STALKING: acoso organizado a ciudadanos anónimos por las logias locales de cada barrio y ciudad. - Un Católico Perplejo


El Gang Stalking es la modalidad "discreta" de mobbing vecinal que practica la masonería doméstica local, de cada barrio, y ciudad. Lo ejercen vecinos, Servicios Sociales, policía, Ambulatorio, Colegios,... allá donde hay un masón hay un depredación.




uncatolicoperplejo.com












GANG STALKING: acoso organizado a ciudadanos anónimos por las logias locales de cada barrio y ciudad.


El Gang Stalking es la modalidad «discreta» de mobbing vecinal que practica la masonería doméstica local, de cada barrio, y ciudad. Lo ejercen vecinos, Servicios Sociales, policía, Ambulatorio, Col…




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com





_"Salva las vidas el testigo veraz, pero el que profiere mentiras es un asesino."_ -Proverbios 14, 25.


----------



## BlueOrange (12 Ago 2022)

*Event201*

*Event201* (18 de *octubre *de *2019*) fue el último ejercicio de simulación que hicieron antes de comenzar la planificada plandemia. Es decir, la última puesta a punto del engranaje del teatro internacional que iba a dar comienzo pocos meses después. El último ensayo por decirlo así y que patrocinó la Universidad John Hopkins.

De los siguientes dos vídeos el *primero* no está traducido, el *segundo* sí. Esta señora explica qué es Event201. No es periodista sino una mujer de su casa.



Citas del *2ª vídeo*:
Narradora (Amazing Polly):


> «Lo que más incidieron fue en controlar el mensaje. Se buscaba inundar el área con su propia propaganda.»



Frases de los organizadores y conferenciantes:


> _«Hay un par de estrategias, y una de ellas es *inundar*…»; «*Inundar* con información adecuada…»; «*Inundar* la zona»; «*Inundar*…»; «La manifestación de una *inundación*«; «*Inundar* con información adecuada»;…_
> (Minuto 19:47 al 20:16).





*Universidad John Hopkins*

"El Centro Johns Hopkins para la Seguridad de la Salud, en asociación con el Foro Económico Mundial y la Fundación Bill y Melinda Gates, organizó el *Evento 201*, un *ejercicio *pandémico de alto nivel el *18 *de *octubre *de *2019* en Nueva York, NY. El *ejercicio *ilustró áreas en las que serán necesarias asociaciones públicas/privadas durante la *respuesta a una pandemia *grave para disminuir las consecuencias económicas y sociales a gran escala." (Google Translate).








Event 201, a pandemic exercise to illustrate preparedness efforts


The Johns Hopkins Center for Health Security in partnership with the World Economic Forum and the Bill and Melinda Gates Foundation hosted Event 201.




www.centerforhealthsecurity.org










La *Universidad John Hopkins* tiene canal en Youtube y allí siguen los vídeos (*lista de reproducción*) de las mesas de trabajo, donde participaron personajes notorios como algún Ministro o el Director de la CIA.













En mayo de 2018 hicieron y que sepamos, un primer simulacro de pandemia, llamado *Clade X: A Pandemic Exercise.*

Nota: es una *lista de reproducción* de seis vídeos.


Termino dejándoles la prueba del algodón.

*"Qué es el Evento 201 y por qué no tiene que ver con esta pandemia: fue un ejercicio de simulación de cómo se podría producir una* ...............*".*

"A raíz de los múltiples vídeos y afirmaciones que señalan que la pandemia “estaba planificada”, la *Universidad John Hopkins* publicó un comunicado para aclarar que el *Evento 201 no fue una previsión*, sino un ejercicio de simulación."









Qué es el Evento 201 y por qué no tiene que ver con esta pandemia: fue un ejercicio de simulación de cómo se podría producir una · Maldita.es - Periodismo para que no te la cuelen


Desde el inicio de la pandemia de la COVID-19, han circulado centenares de bulos sobre el virus, su origen y su supuesta…




maldita.es


----------



## BlueOrange (12 Ago 2022)

Vuelvo a recordar este vídeo de dos minutos de una ciudadana argentina.

*Plan de vacunación mundial desglosado en marzo/abril de 2019 en revista francesa Nexus.*


----------



## BlueOrange (13 Ago 2022)

" _Ay de los habitantes de la Tierra!. Habrá *guerras sangrientas* y* hambres*, *pestes* y* enfermedades contagiosas*; habrá lluvias de un granizo espantoso para los animales; tempestades que arruinarán cuidades; terremotos que engullirán países; *se oirán voces en el aire*_ (voces (demonios) y aire es nuestro espacio mental; Efesios 6, 12; que son las plagas de langostas/demonios de Apocalipsis 9, 3-7);_" _- Nª Sra de La Salette (1846)

_"6 Oiréis también hablar de guerras y rumores de guerras (callejeras: Chile y Black Lives Matter). ¡Mirad que no os turbéis! Esto, en efecto, debe suceder, pero no es todavía el fin. 7 Porque se levantará pueblo contra pueblo, reino contra reino (Caín contra su hermano), y habrá en diversos lugares hambres y *pestes *y terremotos (interiores de ellos, sus cimientos morales caen). 8 Todo esto es el comienzo de los dolores (del parto: del Genocidio Cristiano y disidente que empieza a dar avisos)”. _- Mateo 24, 6-8.

--- --- ---​En la hambruna y desabastecimiento que tienen planificado, también habrá falta de *agua*. Abriremos el *grifo *y no habrá *agua*. Tengan en mente utilizar sus bañeras como depósitos de agua.



En fin... La secta de la judaica masonería y su soñada Agenda2030, su Nuevo Orden Mundial.









Y recuerden. Esta gente no son élite. No salen de nosotros, no trabajan para nosotros y no están con nosotros. Son una secta, una nacionalidad de corazón extranjero entre nosotros. Extranjeros de nuestra propia sangre ya que están hasta en nuestras propias familias. Un *25%* de la población civil es uno de ellos según Apocalipsis 6, 8: y Apocalipsis 17, 17. Son "*la *_*cuarta parte de la tierra" *_y desde mi Gang Stalking lo corroboro al 100%. Son muchísimos. Son una bestia enorme y creo firmemente que son sobre el *25%* de la población civil.

_" 6 Seréis *entregados *aun por padres y hermanos, y parientes y amigos; y* harán morir* a muchos de entre vosotros, 17 y *seréis odiados *de todos a causa de mi nombre. 18 pero ni un cabello de vuestra cabeza se perderá. 19 En vuestra perseverancia salvaréis vuestras almas”_. - Lucas 21, 16-19.


----------



## BlueOrange (13 Ago 2022)

*La Dra. Liliana Zelada, odontóloga, encuentra óxido de grafeno al microscopio en las vacunas de: Pfizer, Astrazeneca, Sputnik, Moderna, Shinofarm y...*




__





La Dra. Liliana Zelada, odontóloga, encuentra óxido de grafeno al microscopio en las vacunas de: Pfizer, Astrazeneca, Sputnik, Moderna, Shinofarm y...


La Dra. Liliana Zelada (agosto 2022) encuentra grafeno al microscopio en las vacunas de: Pfizer, Astrazeneca, Sputnik, Moderna, Shinofarm y en anestésico local (lidocaína) del laboratorio Zeyco. Entrevista a la Dr. Liliana Zelada en Madridmarket (Twich) el pasado 09 de agosto de 2022...




www.burbuja.info




--- --- ---
*HILO PARA PONER FOTOS DE HOSPITALES COLAPSADOS*





HILO PARA PONER FOTOS DE HOSPITALES COLAPSADOS


Venga campeones, a ver si podéis poner solo UNA FOTO de este timo.




www.burbuja.info




*Thẩm Mỹ Anna Quỳnh*
https ://www .facebook .com/photo/?fbid=1195768931274048











--- --- ---
*12 de agosto de 2022*
"Prohíben el hashtag *#diedsuddenly* (#muriorepentinamente) en Facefuck."


----------



## BlueOrange (15 Ago 2022)

Dejo un par de cuentas de Twitter.



https://twitter.com/Jadouken10





Y añado estos viejos vídeos.







Recuerden, Todo esto es masonería y aunque, en la sombra no la veamos, tienen este poder. Es decir,. Lo que de ella vemos es la mal llamada _"élite",_ pero no vemos al ejército que hay bajo esa cabeza de Iceberg. Es decir, a todos los colaboradores que reman directa (covidianos) o indirectamente (falsos disidentes) a la Agenda2030. El problema es este. La masonería a pie de calle y entre nosotros, porque esto es lo que no vemos. Y están por todas partes. Sobre un 25% de la población civil.








Now is the time for a 'great reset'


The changes we have already seen in response to COVID-19 prove that a reset of our economic model is possible. Professor Klaus Schwab outlines how to achieve it.




www.weforum.org


----------



## BlueOrange (15 Ago 2022)

*PRENSA OFICIAL*​
*Muere **la actriz Anne Heche *
La interprete estaba en coma tras sufrir un accidente de tráfico la semana pasada








Muere la actriz Anne Heche


La interprete estaba en coma tras sufrir un accidente de tráfico la semana pasada




www.elcomercio.es












La actriz Anne Heche fallece tras una semana en coma por un accidente de coche


La actriz estaba hospitalizada desde la semana pasada, cuando su Mini Cooper se estrelló contra una vivienda en la zona de Mar Vista, de Los Ángeles, y el vehículo acabó envuelto en llamas.




www.publico.es





*LO QUE ESTÁN TAPANDO*​
"*NUEVAS IMÁGENES POLÉMICAS* DE LA ACTRIZ ANNE HECHE CONFIRMAN LOS RUMORES DE TESTIGOS.
SALIÓ POR SI SOLA DEL VEHÍCULO Y NO QUERÍA ENTRAR EN LA AMBULANCIA. ESTABA REALIZANDO UNA PELÍCULA SOBRE TRÁFICO HUMANO. SOSPECHA DE INTERESES POR ELIMINARLA. NO ESTABA PARA MORIR COMO SE APRECIA EN LAS IMÁGENES."





Una web rusa ofrece una reveladora información sobre la muerte de Anne Heche y la relaciona con la de una congresista republicana.








Una web rusa ofrece una reveladora información sobre la muerte de Anne Heche y la relaciona con la de una congresista republicana - El Diestro


Una web rusa ofrece una reveladora información sobre la muerte de Anne Heche y la relaciona con la de una congresista republicana




www.eldiestro.es






"*RECUERDEN QUE TRATAMOS* CON LOS MAYORES CRIMINALES QUE PUEDAN IMAGINAR. NI LA ACTRIZ PRESENTABA QUEMADURAS, NI MURIÓ EN EL ACTO, NI ENTRÓ EN COMA COMO PUEDEN VER EN LAS IMÁGENES. MIENTEN EN TODO PARA ENCUBRIR ASESINATOS Y GENOCIDIOS."

Dejo varios hilos de este foro donde hablan del suceso. Por ahí he puesto mi granito de arena.





Anne Heche fue Eliminada


Anne Heche fue asesinada. La actriz trato de escapar cuando era “socorrida” por los servicios de emergencia. (Ver video) Al parecer el coche llevaba explosivos de boro blanco y el objectivo era eliminarla. Las razones: 1)acababa de rodar una pelicula sobre el trafico de menores 2) las...




www.burbuja.info









Fallece Anne Heche


https://www.elcomercio.es/culturas/muere-actriz-anne-heche-accidente-coche-20220812195401-nt_amp.html?




www.burbuja.info












Actriz Anne Heche dejará de recibir soporte vital 9 días después de accidente de auto


La actriz estadounidense Anne Heche será desconectada de la respiración artificial el domingo, nueve días después de sufrir graves heridas en un aparatoso accidente de tráfico, al encontrarse una persona compatible para recibir sus órganos donados, según informó un portavoz. Heche, de 53 años...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Astebal74 (15 Ago 2022)

Con precaución .2


----------



## ussser (15 Ago 2022)

Astebal74 dijo:


> Con precaución .2



Dentro del hilo lo explican, al parecer no tiene nada que ver con lo que insinúa la tía esa. Lo explica un trabajador de antenas.


----------



## BlueOrange (18 Ago 2022)

Del Télegram *Astrid Stuckelberger PhD MSc*.

*Enlace *al post.







Es de esta secta de lo que hay que hablar abiertamente, porque sólo así podremos entender qué está pasando.

Y todo aquel que esté interesado en evitar que se hable de ella, es uno de ellos.

Dejo este otro *post *reciente del mismo canal de Télegram a modo de ejemplo de lo dicho.

--- --- ---

*VER PARA ENTENDER*​
El error en el que caemos es que sólo ponemos la mirada en las clases dirigentes (la difusa y lejana _"élite"_), olvidando que debajo de ellas hay un ejército de colaboradores (los que reman en la misma dirección). *Por ejemplo. *¿Ustedes creen que los tipos que apantallan las torres de telefonía para ocultarlas no son conscientes de lo que hacen? ¿O que la pediatra que recomienda inocularse a tus hijos tampoco es consciente del riesgo?, y etc, etc, etc ¿Tan ingenuos somos?. La élite son los autores intelectuales del crimen, pero, ¿y sus autores materiales? ¡¡Los que obeecen esas órdenes!! ¿Que no son conscientes?. ¿Ana Rosa Quintana no sabía lo que recomendaba y los médicos y enfermeras no saben lo que inoculan?








Enfermeras Tic-Toc (2020-2021) Masonería Sanitaria (82 vídeos)


Me llamo Gonzalo Carlos Novillo Lapeyra y mi canal prinicpal en odysee.com es éste otro: https://odysee.com/@NovilloLapeyra:9 A continuación traigo algunos vídeos que he visto en mi muro de Twitter d...




odysee.com





*QUÉ TIENE EN COMÚN TODA ESA GENTE*​
¿Qué es lo que tiene en común toda esta gente del mundo entero para ponerse de acuerdo en mentir con la misma mentira?

*¿QUÉ LE CONVIENE A LA VÍCTIMA PARA PODER DEFENDERSE?
LE CONVIENE VER EL PROBLEMA, SU ORIGEN Y NATURALEZA*​
*Conviene mucho* hablar abiertamente sobre masonería. Conocer quiénes son y qué quieren y así entender la *agenda paralela* que siguen tras ese Nuevo Orden con ellos en la cima. La gente sencilla e inocente que está recibiendo los golpes, perdiendo el trabajo, muriendo por la vacuna, necesita saber al menos de dónde viene lo que les está pasando.

*EL DR. SEVILLANO
Y LA POSTURA DE LA QUINTA COLUMNA*​
E insisto. La postura del *Dr. Sevilano* de tapar este asunto y evitar que se hable e él es cegar a las víctimas. Este señor debería estar fuera del equipo de la Quinta Columna ya que está desviando la atención y haciendo perder el tiempo, además de los pésimos consejos extra-sanitarios, fuera del tema sanitario, que vierte. Este señor debería hablar sólo como médico, que ahí no miente, y quitarle el microfono cuando sale su verdadero yo, el de masón movido por los temas esotéricios: que si Carlos Castaneda, Parcerisa, egrégors, civilizaciones más evolucionadas levantando pirámides en Egipto, pirámides llenas de _"Íkér Jiménez" y sus misterios._ Que si vienen _"nuestros dueños" _a chuparnos la energía y a quitarnos el _"conocimiento"_,... y un largo etcétera de gilipolleces masónicas y desvíos de atención para niños. Este Dr. Sevillano que se ríe en nuestra cara y se aprobecha de la amistad de Ricardo Delgado y de su aparacicón desde un pueblecito francés relacionando las antenas con los cánceres de su localidad.

¿Cómo surgió de la nada este Doctor de un pueblecito francés? ¿Cómo se hico tan conocido en el sector de la disidencia de la noche a la mañana?
¿Cómo surgió de la nada la Dra. Martínez Albarracín? ¿Cómo se hico tan conocida en el sector de la disidencia de la noche a la mañana?
¿Cómo surgió de la nada la Dra. Natalia Prego Cancelo? ¿Cómo se hico tan conocida en el sector de la disidencia de la noche a la mañana?

El Dr. Sevillano no miente en temas sanitarios, y ahí es un gran apoyo, *pero fuera de los temas sanitarios* es una ponzoña que sólo desvía la atención de lo a qué debemos estar. El valor de las declaraciones de este doctor está en los temas médicos, porque fuera de ahí está haciendo daño como muro de contención impidiendo que se hable de otros temas realmente importantes y que explican lo que está sucediendo: como por ejemplo el londinense *Instituto Tavistock*, (*dejo un ejemplo* de su red de Think Tanks y Universidades en el marco de la Ingeniería Social), la *Escuela de Frankfurt*, hechos como que todos los presidentes de EEUU desde su fundación, ¡¡TODOS!!, son masones o como que las tres Constituciones de España (1812, 1931 y 1978) han estado redactadas en logias y todos sus ponentes ¡¡TODOS!! han sido masones.

*¡¡COÑO!!, ¡¡que esto es gravísimo* y de esto es de lo que hay que hablar y no de las pirámides de Egiptoi!!
¿Qué interés tiene el *Dr. Sevillano & CIA* en meter miedo dentro de la Quinta Columna para que no se hable de esto?
Lo afirmo yo abiertamente: PORQUE ES UN MASÓN DE MANUAL QUE SE LE VE VENIR DESDE BIEN LEJOS.

¿*Cómo *proteger la vida de los dormidos para que no se vacunen? ¿*Cómo *pueden entender de dónde viene la *mentira mundial* que estamos viviendo? ¿*Hablándoles *de la pirámdes de Egipto, de seres más evolucionados y de que _"tenemos dueño"_ según el Dr. Sevillano? *O descubriendo* qué es eso de la masonería, que es internacional, que se reúnene en Clubes como el de Bilderberg y tiene una agenda que no nos muestran y mencionan con términos como _*'Nuevo Orden Mundial'*_, _*'Cuarta Revolución'*_, _*'Transhumanismo'*_, ¿qué es todo esto?, ¿y quién controla a los mass media y quiénes son los autores de la situación que estamos viviendo. ¡¡Que es una orquestada mentira mundial con décadas de planificación!! ¿*Qué coño pinta* o qué interés hay en meterle a los espectadores de La Quinta Columna temas ajenos como Carlos Castaneda, que tengamos _"poder interior"_, viajes astrales o los seres más evolucionados DEMONIOS soplando a los constructores de las pirámides de Egipto?

La gente sencilla y honrada en estos días ¿qué necesita saber? ¿Qué necesita conocer para no ponerse en peligro?

Otro ejeplo. Las INTRO del programa de La Quinta Columna están dando el contraste de erosión al mensaje del señor Sevillano: ¿Por qué esos llamamientos para la Guerra? ¿Guerra, qué guerra? ¿Quién quiere una guerra? *¡¡Yo sólo quiero una vida tranquila y normal, y no perderla vacunado!! *Por lo que.... ¿Quiénes son los que están en guerra por levantar un Nuevo Orden Mundial? *¿Por qué agitar y hacer llamamientos para empujar y lanzar a la gente ciega a reventar las calles?* ¿Sabés que en la Agenda2030 está la fase de colapsar los Estados a través de revueltas callejeras? 

Es muy evidente que el equipo de La Quinta Columna hay submarinos y que están utilizando a La Quinta Columna en la dirección de la revoluciones callejeras: llamamientos a reventar las calles mientras ocultan que se hable de masonería, para terminar dirigiendo la narrativa en que *"este sistema no funciona"* y *hay que traer un Nuevo Orden Mundia*l lleno de "Paz y Seguridad".

_"__3__ Cuando digan; *«Paz y seguridad»*, entonces de improviso les sobrevendrá la ruina, como los dolores del parto a la preñada, y no escaparán."_ - 1 Tesalonicenses 5, 3.

En fin... Estoy en la obligación de denunciar y avisar.

--- --- ---

*El anónimo Sreñor Maajid Nawaz comenta sobre el Gran Reinicio*​
"No se puede 'reconstruir mejor' a menos que primero se destruya"

“Saben que esto [mandatos, políticas climáticas, etc.] va a romper el tejido social, eso es precisamente lo que quieren”.

"Lo que esperan lograr mediante la ruptura del tejido de nuestra sociedad es el colapso total de nuestro sistema financiero. Y esperan poder reemplazar eso con su Nuevo Orden Mundial".


----------



## BlueOrange (19 Ago 2022)

Los criminales mass media empezarán a volverse negacionistas. Es decir, siguiendo la agenda entrarán en la fase de forzar disturbios callejeros.



La narrativa la irán conduciendo a que *este sistema *_*"no funciona"*_ y que necesitaremos un Nuevo Orden Mundial de _*"Paz y seguridad"*_. La misma masonería interpretando el papel de *poli bueno* y el de *poli malo*. Es decir, el de los *corruptísimos gobiernos* y el de* los que vienen a salvarnos* al grito de _"libertad, igualdad y solidaridad"_ con la mira en reventar las calles para forzar el colapso.


----------



## BlueOrange (19 Ago 2022)

Dejo tres hilos de obligada lectura y un blog.














El mártir de cada día. Por Santiago Mata


Vi destruir todo lo que era sagrado y la impiedad y la herejía hacer irrupción (Beata Catalina Emmerich sobre España en la gran tribulación, 1820)




martires.centroeu.com


----------



## BlueOrange (20 Ago 2022)

Un detalle sobre el sector funerario en 2013. Vean la desproporción de los *hornos crematorios *que hay en España.

POBLACIÓN (Wikipedia):
Alemania: *83 *millones de habitantes.
Francia: *67* millones de habitantes.
Inglaterra: *56* millones de habitantes.
Italia: *60* millones de habitantes.
España: *47* millones de habitantes.
Portugal: *10 *millones de habitantes.

*Estudio sobre hornos crematorios. 2013 Actualizado (08/08/2016).* (Copia1), (copia2).

_"España, sin tener la tasa de cremación más elevada de Europa, es el país europeo con mayor número de hornos crematorios."_

Cremación en Europa. Número de hornos por país.




















Estudio sobre hornos crematorios. Actualizado (08/08/2016) - Panasef







www.panasef.com









Wayback Machine







web.archive.org






archive.ph


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (21 Ago 2022)

Aun espero el 5G y q caigan miles x la calle cada dia fuliminados...


----------



## BlueOrange (21 Ago 2022)

El hombre dubitativo dijo:


> Aun espero el 5G y q caigan miles x la calle cada dia fuliminados...



*Se cumplirán* tus deseos, y no sólo los tuyos, sino que además se cumplirán los deseos de otros muchos que a caballo (Apocalipsis 9, 19) vienen a por tí y a por tu raza.

*Estás chocando* de frente contra tí mismo, montado (Apocalisis 17) es ese soplo de superioridad como hiena cachonda de sangre inocente.

*La ley del amor* consiste en que, al final y después de todo, terminamos convirténdonos en aquello que hemos elegido como bien último para nostros. Es decir, terminamos convirtiéndonos en aquello que hemos amado.

Estáis a tiempo de rectificar... Aún os queda tiempo.

_“__*Señor mío*__, más vale encontrarte sin haber resuelto tus enigmas, que resolverlos y no encontrarte.”_ -San Agustín de Hipona (Confesiones. I, V, 3).


----------



## BlueOrange (21 Ago 2022)

Traigo el comentario hecho en este hilo. Es necesario destapar lo que se esconde en esos zulos.








Inmigración: - Los patriotas franceses dicen: «Francia está al borde de una guerra civil, aunque los políticos intenten ocultarlo a la población»


Menuda paliza te has metido a traducir. Tengo que ir practicando el francés, para que no se me olvide. Pero tampoco he estado mucho tiempo, he ido haciendo rápido. No tendrá la traducción la calidad de un traductor profesional, pero el mensaje creo que se transmite bien.




www.burbuja.info




Éste es el cáncer (de Francia).

*Muchas leyes francesas nacieron en las logias masónicas.*








Muchas leyes francesas nacieron en las logias masónicas. - Un Católico Perplejo


El historiador, doctor en Historia Contemporánea y profesor en la CEU de San Pablo, Alberto Barcena Pérez (1955), nos desentraña la naturaleza de nuestras democracias. Es decir, que no son tal sino sólo de nombre.




uncatolicoperplejo.com




Un pais en manos de _'iluminados'_ por el ángel caído. Menuda joyita de secta y zulo lleno de pederastas, asesinos y colgados. Dejo un ejemplo de una tenida en la Canadá francófona en la década de 1990. En fin... Psiquiátrico de_ 'iluminados'_.








LE GOUVERNEMENT MONDIAL. Un système ANTICHRIST par Pierre Gilbert (octubre de 1996) (Subtítulos en español) - Un Católico Perplejo


El Dr. Pierre Gilbert da una conferencia en una logia canadiense en octubre de 1996, donde relata con precisión la actual pandemia de 2020 y tras ella, campos de exterminio.




uncatolicoperplejo.com




Tan listos que cojen el soplo de creerse _'seres de una raza adámica'. E_s decir, cojen el soplo de querer creerse una raza superior cuando de entrada saben que no es así. Tratan de modificar la realidad, de someterla a sus sueños y deseos forzándola hacia una nueva realidad, cambiarla al capricho de taras y soplos personales. El transhumanismo trata de esto, de resdiseñar la creación y matar a Dios. Hasta ahí llega la sobrebia del pobre satanista, y ni que decir de lo jodidamente ridículo y peligroso que es lo que habita en ellos. Se dicen a sí mismos que ellos son los _'humanos'_ frente a *nosotros los antropoides, los animales sin alma*. Y lo curioso, es que es justo al revés. Ellos al perder el alma (ellos mismos lo reconocen sin tapujos) se convierten en animales en términos espirituales, y sólo sienten la ley animal del más fuerte y apto para sobrevivir. Es decir, llaman erróneamnete sobrevivir a permanecer en este plano de temporalidad por siempre (también esto es transhumanismo), y craso error, porque al renunciar al cielo el nuevo paraíso; el paraíso prometido por el diablo y que les está mintiendo a todos ellos,porque no será lo que esperan; neuvo paraíso que está ubicado en la tierra en la que, como los animales, ponen todas sus esperanzas de futuro. No la transcienden igual que un lobo y un ciervo del bosque. De ahí la esquizofrénica locura, insisto una vez más, del muy delirante transhumanismo.

_“¡Ay de los que al mal llaman bien y al bien mal,
que ponen tinieblas por luz, y luz por tinieblas;
que dan lo amargo por dulce, y lo dulce por amargo!"_
- Isaías 5, 20.​
Esta gente no sólo está en una situación interior y personal límite, sino que además son peligrosos hasta para ellos mismos y en todos los sentidos. Vienen a ser algo así como locos con chalecos llenos cartuchos de dianamita;... y se ríen de _"superioridad"_ los pobres balas perdidas al ver el genocidio que nos tienen preparado. Y creen que tienen control sobre sí mismos y sobre la situación. Pobres peonzas que se creen en la cresta de la ola cuando no pasan de ser autómatas _""libres""_ de pensamiento único. Y esta gente está tan cogida que hasta asesinan a sus propios hijos, engañándolos y mintiéndoles, y *tirándolos al fuego espiritual que es la gnosis**.* Literalmente ponen uno de los pies de sus críos... en el infierno. Éste es el amor de estos padres para con su propia sangre. Enseñarles a sus hijos a amar el vacíos y asusurrarles,... _'salta_'.

Tus hijos,... *¿qué harán ahí? *

Directamente son peligrosos hasta para aquellos que aman. Lo mejor que le puede pasar a estos niños es estar lejos del amor de sus padres. Un amor al que trágicamente llaman _"sabiduría"_, cuando significa caída libre.

Ésta es la raza atrancada en las grietas de esa montaña llamada Gólgota. Raza hechizada que sólo tiene en mente _*"evolucionar espiritualmente"*_. Y lo laman "evolucionar", a lo que no es más que saltar al vacío desde la cornisa interior y de la mano del ángel caído. Llaman a esto "evolucionar". Y siguiendo lógica también a los demonios los llaman _"seres más evolucionados" _que nostros (estos son los de las pirámides de Egipto y de medio mundo).

En fin... termino con que esta gente manada de lobos* llama 'alma' a lo que no lo es sino justo lo contrario*. Llaman_ 'alma'_ a estar, insito, satanizados a través de los nefastos* "estados alterados de conciencia" o gnosis*. Es decir, llaman_ 'alma' _a literalmente perderla y ser sustituída por el espíritu de entidades demoníacas. Y desde ahí. soplados por esas entidades (Efesios, 6, 12) es de donde surge la *sociópata megalomanía* que padece este pueblo englobado y dentro de la hoy llamada masonería.

Terminan convirtiéndose en soldos de plomo palomita a la espalda a los que, el padre espiritual de todos ellos (Juan 8, 44), les da constante cuerda. Y es ahí donde stá el pensamiento único en todos ellos, en que es el mismo spíritu al que se someten y es ese espi´ritu el que sale d ellos, desde el masón de Tokio hasta l de Santiago der Chile. Todos ellos sueñan con un Nuevo Orden Mundial, ya que es el deseo del padre espiritual de todos ellos.

_"Vosotros sois nacidos del diablo (nota: la gnosis), y queréis cumplir los deseos de vuestro padre."_
- Juan 8, 44.

(Nota: cumplir es dar cumplimiento, finalizar una obra).​
_"8 De nuevo le llevó el diablo a una *montaña muy alta*, (NOTA: la gnosis, parir el mundo frente al diablo/universo) y mostrándole todos los reinos del mundo y su gloria (el imperial Nuevo Orden Mundial), 9 le dijo: *“Yo te daré todo esto si postrándote me adoras”.* 10 Entonces Jesús le dijo: “Vete, Satanás, porque está escrito: “Adorarás al Señor tu Dios, y a Él solo servirás”._ - Mateo 8, 1-11.

NOTA: Cuando el diablo dice _“Yo te daré todo esto..." _está diciendo que, lo quieras o no te lo va a dar por la fuierza, que va a fijar en tí una asfixia y opresión en la que tu alivio estará en conseguir traer ese paraíso a la tierra, No te dejará descansar, soñarás con ese Nuevo Orden y que no es otra cosa que un gigantesco cepo para ti y tu pueblo, como moscas hipnotizadas tras esa luz azul antes de ser electrocutadas.













Tengan cabeza, sean inteligentes y abominen de *esa secta*... de mierda.


----------



## BlueOrange (21 Ago 2022)

SOBRE EL MASÓNICO GANG STALKING​
(Gang Stalking). Otro disco duro que con gran descaro me rompen ahora mismo. Lo hacen así para que no te quede duda. Y hará diez días la placa base del PC de sobremesa. Y llevo cinco cámaras de fotos rotas vía wifi. Y ni que decir que siempre que salgo a la calle los tengo alrededor mío (Teatro de Calle) como una nube de moscas cojoneras tratando de asustarte. Y ahora mismo me están bloqueando acceder a mis blogs, y tengo todo mi trafico intervenido desde hace unos años. Y todos vosotros también y de igual manera lo tenéis igual que yo, se llama *la industria del Big Data*, solo que a mí me están _"trabajando"_ ahora pero va a ser general (Marca de identificación Digital ID2020, la marca de la bestia de Apocalipsis 13 sin la que no podrán hacer nada, ni comprar una barra de pan o tener acceso a internet). *Con mi Gang Stalking estoy viviendo un anticipo del sistema de esclavitud (forzando y aterrorizando) que quieren implantar* por decirlo así. Y no soy el único en esta situación y vosotros lo estaréis pronto. Hay muchos como yo ahora mismo esta situación, en la mira de disparo de esta sucia secta de asesinos. Y cuidado con esto que es lo que son y no otra cosa. No es ninguna broma todo esto y tampoco lo que viene, que llevamos dos años ya en ello (la criminal, asesina y masónica pandemia de mentiras).

DOS PATAS TIENE LA BESTIA​
En la secta estudian básicamente dos cosas.

Los _'estados alterados de conciencia'_ o *gnosis *que consiste en acoplarse a entidades demoníacas con lo que adquieren potencia intelectual, dotes mediúnicas (viajes astrales por ejemplo), experiencias fuertes sensoriales intelectuales a las que se refieren como _"conocimiento"_ o _"sabiduría"_ (conocimiento en bruto y en sentido pleno, explosión de conocimiento y esto lo significa gnosis) y demás baratijas/chucherías muy peligrosas por decirlo así. Se acoplan a mentes de demonios, más potenetes que las nuestras, y las experimentan. Simple y llanamnte. nada más que esto. Pura basura y además, muy peligroso todo esto porque quedas fijado como un heroinómano a entidades durísimas que no son nuestros amigos, sino todo lo contrario.
Y lo segundo a lo que se dedican es a estudiar y debatir sobre *Ingeniería Social*. Es decir, sobre cómo conquistar el mundo y someterlo. Ser ellos los dueños y bajo ellos, un mar de esclavos. Tal cual suena. Esclavos. Estudian lo que no es otra cosa que la *psicología social del comportamiento humano*. Entender las debilidades humanas para, apartir de ellas, dominar y someter (el miedo es la emoción humana básica en la que más ponen su interés).
Añado una tercera coletilla y es el hecho de que la masonería funciona hiper-bien, rematadamente bien, son muy eficiéntementes,... como *agencia de colocación laboral.* Entre ellos se colocan en todas partes. Son los grandes metetes con calzador del sistema laboral, los grandes enchufados. La Administración está anegada y en sus manos por esto. Y también otros sectores estratégicos. E iniosisto. La masonería conforma sobre el *25% de la población civil* (lo creo, de verdad que lo creo). Son demasiados, muy organizados y como un elefante de dos toneladas en la salita, logran no ser vistos.
Ejemplo de masónica ingeniería social. Así hablan entre ellos, con este desparpajo.








‘Manipulación del comportamiento humano’, por Albert Biderman (1961). La masonería y su ciencia del sometimiento, su ingeniería social. - Un Católico Perplejo


Las siguientes técnicas de Ingeniería Social, dentro de la rama de la Psicología Social, a la que la masonería es muy adicta, son conocimientos que todo masón estudia y conoce.




uncatolicoperplejo.com




Y qué motivos les mueve. No se rían. Es grave el problema que tienen: son asesinos y se creen _"dioses"_.








Qué sueñan realmente el judaísmo y su masonería con su Agenda2030 y su Nuevo Orden Mundial - Un Católico Perplejo


Qué sueñan realmente el judaísmo y su masonería con su Agenda2030 y su Nuevo Orden Mundial.




uncatolicoperplejo.com





VIVIENDO UN ANTICIPO DE LO QUE VIENE PARA TODOS​
Y el *Gang Stalking* que padezco es un anticipo de lo que quieren implantar sobre toda la población mundial. Forzar esclavitud. Y de verdad, esta gente de la secta un día y que está ya cercano, lo va a pagar realmente caro. (NOTA: El* GANG STALKING* viene a ser una especie de mobbing grupal, vecinal e institucional que la masonería ejerce organizadamente contra ciudadanos anónimos. Normalmente cristianos y disidentes. Las técnicas de mobbing laboral son técnicas ideadas por la masonería por poner un ejemplo. Así nos trabajan, una de sus formas, y tienen mil ya que viven para todo esto. Viven en guerra, una guerra contra sus propios hermanos).

CONCLUSIÓN​_«Señor, a Ti no te pierde sino el que te abandona.”_ –San Agustín de Hipona. (Confesiones. IV, 9.14).

*Secta de asesinos, realmente no hay quién te salve.*


----------



## BlueOrange (21 Ago 2022)

En fin.... Desde otro ordenador sigo con los mismos bloqueos. No me dejan hacer nada mas que postear aquí. Me bloquean subir marcadores en archivo html en varios navegadores, etc, etc, etc. Buscan que pierda el acceso (contraseñas, etc) a mis cuentas. Pónganse las pilas porque esto les va a suceder a ustedes. Háganse a la idea de que, si usted es disidente se va a quedar sin internet, y sus objetos inalámbricos van a trabajar contra usted.

Esto es un pequeño reflejo de lo que viene. Un paraíso masónico de esclavos y campos sanitarios de exterminio para los disidentes.

No se olvidará ni una sola gota de sangre inocente derramada. Ni una sola caerá en el olvido.


----------



## BlueOrange (21 Ago 2022)

*Malditos hijos del diablo*: malditos vecinos que hasta utlizan a sus hijos para hacer *Gang Stalking*, *maldita gente de mi entorno* (Pozuelo de Alarcón, España, barrio de La Estación RENFE. Vivo en la Calle 109 Villas (estoy más seguro siendo público y visible, la misma Policía Nacional y Local participan del Gang Stalking. Toda institución pública está gangrenada))*... con su 'Teatro de Calle'*, malditas supuestas _"amistades"_ del pasado y hasta familia metida en ese zulo de mierda, y sin olvidar a los que me monitorean el tráfico a internet rompiéndome PC's y cinco cámaras de fotos llevo ya, que no puedo tener nada con conexión inalámbrica.

En fin... *No quiero desearos mal ninguno* ni que os condenéis. Mi mente quiere y desea estar en otras cosas bien lejos de vuestros crímenes y miserias, pero no me dejáis ni respirar. Y aún así, y aún con todo vuestro peso, os deseo lo mismo que para mí quiero, una vida buena y tranquila,....

... pero si os empeñáis en saltar al vacío, sucios asesinos hijos de puta,* ¡¡saltad malditos!!*


----------



## EnergiaLibre (22 Ago 2022)

¿alguien tiene enlace al video del grafeno, modificar al ser humano, ordenadores cuánticos y traer entes de otros mundos? gracias


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (22 Ago 2022)

BlueOrange dijo:


> *Se cumplirán* tus deseos, y no sólo los tuyos, sino que además se cumplirán los deseos de otros muchos que a caballo (Apocalipsis 9, 19) vienen a por tí y a por tu raza.
> 
> *Estás chocando* de frente contra tí mismo, montado (Apocalisis 17) es ese soplo de superioridad como hiena cachonda de sangre inocente.
> 
> ...



Mañaaanaaa...


----------



## BlueOrange (23 Ago 2022)

El que un asesino nos quite la vida no le hace dueño de nada. Únicamente le hace un asesino.

"28 _No tengáis miedo a los que matan el cuerpo, que al alma no la pueden matar; temed más bien a Aquél que puede perder el alma y el cuerpo en la gehenna._" - Mateo 10, 28.



Dejo la *SUMA de Teología* de Santo Tomás de Aquino en PDF. El Doctor Angélico trata de forma exclusiva y dedicada el tema de los Ángeles y demonios en a 2ª mitad del 1er Tomo. El Tratado de los Ángeles se encuentra desde la Cuestión 50 (página 490) hasta la 64 (página 599). Y además, son mencionados Ángeles y demonios en buena parte de la SUMA de Teología en relación a los distintos temas que se estén tratando.

Santo Tomás organiza su temario en *Cuestiones *y subdivide éstas en *Artículos*. Y cada Artículo contienen cuatro apartados.

Apartados:
1º) En *“Objeciones”* comienza plasmando las distintas opiniones de otros Teólogos y Filósofos sobre la cuestión que se trata.
2º) En el apartado *"En cambio"* plasma las opiniones o razonamientos que contradicen a las anteriores.
3º) En *“Solución”* desgrana la solución o interpretación correcta.
4º) En *“Respuesta a las objeciones”* corrige uno a uno los errores de la “Objeciones” del apartado 1º.

Yo, personalmente, lo que hago es comenzar por el apartado 3º donde está la solución. Empiezo por la solución y una vez entendida paso a ver cuáles son los errores, si dispongo de tiempo porque si se va un poco justo de él con sólo prestar atención a las soluciones ya es un buen comienzo.









SUMA de Teología de Santo Tomás de Aquino (PDF) - Un Católico Perplejo


Santo Tomás de Aquino es y será por siempre, una de las mentes más privilegiadas por Dios de los últimos veinte siglos.




uncatolicoperplejo.com




Dejo un par de artículos, donde recojo de forma muy básica y sencilla algunos coneptos básicos sobre Ángeles y demonios. Les recuerdo que *nuestra naturaleza *llegados al cielo es ser como ellos. Es decir, *tendremos *la misma potencia cognoscitiva que tienen los Ángeles. Dios nos lo da, *gratis*, igual que un buen Padre vela por sus hijos. *Seremos *como Ángeles del cielo, con cuerpo divinizado por decirlo así.








El modo de conocer de los Ángeles, por Sto. Tomás de Aquino. - Un Católico Perplejo


"En presencia de una realidad intuye de golpe todo su contenido y no necesita indagación alguna para formar juicio, como nos ocurre a nosotros." (...) "el ángel conoce nuestros razonamientos discursivos y nuestros juicios, pero no por vía de discurso o de juicio, sino por vía de una intuición."




uncatolicoperplejo.com












"... seréis como ángeles del cielo." - Marcos 12, 25. - Un Católico Perplejo


La naturaleza del hombre es análoga a la de los Ángeles y la hacemos plena una vez llegados al Cielo.




uncatolicoperplejo.com












¿Por qué Lucifer y los ángeles caídos se rebelaron contra Dios? - Un Católico Perplejo


... La guerra del diablo se tornó hacia el hombre, destruír la obra de Dios que somos nosotros, buscado suplantar a Dios a través de los "estados alterados de conciencia" o gnosis.




uncatolicoperplejo.com


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (23 Ago 2022)

BlueOrange dijo:


> *Malditos hijos del diablo*: malditos vecinos que hasta utlizan a sus hijos para hacer *Gang Stalking*, *maldita gente de mi entorno* (Pozuelo de Alarcón, España, barrio de La Estación RENFE. Vivo en la Calle 109 Villas (estoy más seguro siendo público y visible, la misma Policía Nacional y Local participan del Gang Stalking. Toda institución pública está gangrenada))*... con su 'Teatro de Calle'*, malditas supuestas _"amistades"_ del pasado y hasta familia metida en ese zulo de mierda, y sin olvidar a los que me monitorean el tráfico a internet rompiéndome PC's y cinco cámaras de fotos llevo ya, que no puedo tener nada con conexión inalámbrica.
> 
> En fin... *No quiero desearos mal ninguno* ni que os condenéis. Mi mente quiere y desea estar en otras cosas bien lejos de vuestros crímenes y miserias, pero no me dejáis ni respirar. Y aún así, y aún con todo vuestro peso, os deseo lo mismo que para mí quiero, una vida buena y tranquila,....
> 
> ... pero si os empeñáis en saltar al vacío, sucios asesinos hijos de puta,* ¡¡saltad malditos!!*



comprate un disco duro SSD

instalale KDE o ubuntu a ese disco duro SSD

usa un VPN baratito como virtuashield ( todos " son el mossad" osea que da igual xD )

este va como el culo. pero es tan oscuro y malo que tiene que ser bueno xD

CAMBIA LAS CONTRASEñas

usa aplicaciones como KEEPASS X o alguna de esas para guardar las contraseñas

en teoria esto te dara algo mas de seguridad contra gangstalking digital


----------



## BlueOrange (23 Ago 2022)

La *Deep Web* del sistema *Tor*, la parte de Internet *no indexada* por Google, es toda una industria donde esta gente de la masonería sube sus vídeos _"familiares"_ pederastas. Es decir, follando con sus propios hijos. Ya lo he visto y pueden verlo por ustedes mismos. Desde un *matrimonio *andaluz cincuentón donde el marido graba a su esposa siendo follada por el hijo veintañero de ambos, pasando por un *padre* dando por culo a su hija de unos ocho años (por los muebles parecía EEUU o Canadá), al *niño *de unos siete años haciéndole una felación a su padre o la *sesión *en un estudio de fotografía, diría que del norte de España, con una decena de niñas desnudas. Esas niñas no sufrían sino que se divertían en complicidad con el fotógrafo y la gente adulta a espaldas del fotógrafo. Es decir*, **niños de la masonería*. Se les anima desde que entran en la secta *a tener una vida sexualizada* con adultos, ojo, no con niños de sus edad. Y venden los vídeos que hacen por unos 20 euros cada uno los vendía el matrimonio andaluz. Ni idea a cuánto las sesiones fotográficas de las niñas. Pregúntenle a los masones/pederastas Odón Elorza y Cote Cabezudo por poner dos ejemplos que me vienen a la memoria, que a esto se dedican. Y os sorprendería si entráis en la *Deep Web* lo gigantesca que es esta industria, porque es una industria lo que tiene montado la gente _"presentable"_ de la masonería. Nuestros _"discretos"_ vecinos.

Toda esta basura de mierda *es masonería.* Secta de payasos hijos de las gran puta, y me quedo corto con ese apelativo. Excesivamente condescendiente porque estas bestias _"iluminadas"_ merecen realmente el trato que ellos dan. Merecen brutalidad y la tendrán.

Me iba a poner ahora mismo a hacer un collage con imágenes, con zonas desenfocadas de la niña, imágenes SOFT, es decir, suaves, de la siguiente *cuenta de odysee.com* donde se puede entrever que ese masón se está follando a su hija. Y de repente, no puedo abrir ningún archivo de imagen en mi PC. Nada. No puedo abrirlos, de repente, ahora mismo, ni *jpg *ni *jif*, etc. Y también de repente no me carga el canal de ese pederasta, pero sólo ese canal porque el resto de odysee.com va con normalidad, va bien. Qué casualidad. Y me están bloqueando también el entrar con normalidad en Youtube. Y me lo hacen saber para que me quede bien claro. Es decir, buscando que lo aceptes que es lo mismo que decir que te sometas. Todo esto del Gang Stalking vendrá también para ustedes en forma de marca de la bestia (Apocalipsis 13) y sistema de crédito social chino. Y si no pasan por el aro, pasarán hambre.

_*"No tendrás nada y será feliz".*_ World Economic Forum. Es decir, una copia de la judaica y masónica URSS donde lo que me están haciendo (Gan Stalking) lo hacían de forma institucionalizada. Es decir, que tenían un Ministerio, la *STASI *en la Alemania del este por ejemplo, para llevar a cabo estas prácticas, estas muy enfermizas *ciencias del sometimiento*.



*EL MASÓN QUE SE FOLLA A SU HIJA

La siguiente cuenta es la cuenta* de la que iba a hacer un post, la de un masón que se folla a su hija de unos 10 años que tendrá. El rollito New Age es una de las ramas de esta secta de la masonería. Y hay mudras hasta en el avatar, que debe de ser la madre de la niña.








El Reino Del Amor


Una Vida De Aventuras.




odysee.com








Captura y vídeo.









Subido un* 25 de diciembr*e de 2020.



*El problema de la pederastia no está sólo en la mal llamada "élite" (no son élite sino una secta). El problema está entre nosotros. Esta gente está por todas partes.*

Y me están dando muchos problemas los dos blogs que tengo, que ya me los han intentado tirar y con gran descaro. Y lo hacen a drede el que te des cuenta. Todo esto es la ciencia del sometimiento, y para esto viven estos parásitos iluminados.

Caerán, y caerán a plomo. Y lo harán muy pronto. Estoy cansado ya de velar por ellos. Que salten ya, que caigan.

Tendréis lo que amáis. Lo tendréis por siempre.


----------



## BlueOrange (23 Ago 2022)

Son tan jodidamente ridículos... estos parásitos, porque es lo que son, plaga de langostas.



UNA CURIOSIDAD

En la masonería llaman *ajecutor *al que ejecuta la voluntad de la mayoría. Es decir, al que se le encarga un _"discreto"_ trabajo en nombre de todos.

Y todos son como éste engendro, solo que esta basura es la que da la cara mientras los demás, la esconden.



¿Sabías que ETA es el brazo ejecutor de la masonería vasca? ¿Que decir ETA es decir masonería, todo el nacionalismo sale de ahí, y que son considerados héroes? ¿Se acuerdan de Miguel Ángel Blanco? Los masones de su entorno y compañeros alrededor suyo informaban sobre él y le daban seguimiento como hacen conmigo y con tantos otros. Y hasta nos están poniendo a la población en listas para _*"depuración"*_. Listas que salen a flote y saltan a la oficialidad en 2017 pero son muy anteriores. Siempre han estado ahí. La masonería antes de cada revolución las confecciona: personas a eliminar.








Nace el 'gran hermano' político: los partidos crearán ficheros con datos ideológicos de los ciudadanos


Nace el gran hermano de la política. Los partidos políticos se convierten en el ojo de Sauron que espían a los ciudadanos. Las formaciones podrán recopilar datos personales obtenid




www.elmundo.es





En fin...

Esta gente... _"aman y practican la mentira"_. - Apocalipsis 22, 15; y se relamen de placer, esto es sadismo, como hienas cachondas de sangre inocente al mirarnos y ver que, queda poco para que entremos en la fase de *Genocidio Cultural Cristiano y disidente*. Ven que la industria del exterminio está a punto y se relamen.

Los cielos aplaudirán cuando caigas, Babilonia, y tendrás tu justo pago: Dejarte que vayas tras aquello que has amado.


----------



## BlueOrange (24 Ago 2022)

*EL MASÓNICO GANG SALKING*
Acecho y acoso (mobbing) grupal, vecinal, institucional y de telecomunicaciones.

He pasado esta noche (24 ago.2022) formateando y reinstalándolo todo. Disco duro SSD de 250GB, 8GB de RAM, procesador I5... Iba muy fino antes y ahora igual. Y colecciono discos duros rotos.

*Tres tarjetas SD de 64GB*
Por ejemplo. Tenía las fotos familiares en tres copias: tres tarjetas SD de 64GB cada una. Mi padre murió en 2014. Todas las fotos que hice con un Samsung S4 de entonces y las tres tarjetas SD inutilizadas a la vez, el mismo día.

*El nuevo “F5 express” de burbuja*
Otro detalle. Desde esta misma mañana no puedo postear en burbuja con normalidad. En unos 20 ó 30 segundos se me recarga la página entera perdiendo todo lo que estaba escribiendo en la caja de texto. Nunca me ha pasado esto antes ni en burbuja.info ni en ningún foro. Nunca. Y llevo desde *2004*, forocoches.com por ejemplo. Y ni en Faceebok, ni en Twitter, ni en nignún sitio lo que desde esta misma mañana me está sucediendo aquí, que estoy teniendo novedosos problemas para postear. Y además del “F5 express”, por si no era suficiente, esto… Y No tengo nada abierto. Sólamente lo que ven, y 8GB de RAM.







Y con los *dos blogs personales* tengo un montón de problemas de este tipo para escribir en ellos. Al punto que me chulean en la cara y se ríen de mí. Dos blogs alojados en servidores diferentes.

*La ventana de Overton*
Estas cosas, bloqueos, etc, navegando son constantes al punto de todos lo días. Y empeora. Ahora es peor que hace un mes y ya entoces era malo. En dos semanas un PC inutilizado, discos duros rotos y un troleo salvaje mientras navego. Noto que cuanto más cerca estamos del criminal Great Reset más odio hay en ellos. Veo como van progresando poco a poco conmigo Van como cercándote. Esta gente todo lo hacen de forma progresiva. Lo llaman *Ventana de Overton* y con ella ponen el ejemplo de una rana en la cazuela donde si calientas el agua poco a poco y de forma progresiva, la rana no salta de la cazuela muriendo cocida allí.

*Botón derecho y copia versus Ctrl+c*
Otro ejemplo tonto. Hay dos maneras de copiar texto en el portapapeles. Una es botón dcho del ratón y copiar y la otra es el atajo Ctrl+c. Bien, pues me bloquean una de las dos formas dos días y los siguientes dos días me bloquean la otra forma, y así en escalera Pin y Pon. O me desactivan el adblok una vez y la siguiente no, y así modo escalera. Y mil etcéteras como estos ejemplos. Hasta suplantan identidades cuando trato de contactar con alguien. Muchísimos problemas para tratar de contactar con aklguiien para comprar algo de 2ª mano. Y ni qu decir que llevo tres años en el que no me llega nada desde Correos y las demás empresas de paquetería (son muy pocas). No bromeo con toda esta mierda. O me bloquean webs que están operativas y sin problemas. Y etc, etc, etc. En las técnicas de Gang Stalking (técnicas como el Gaslighting, Ghost Banning, y etc) suelen seguir patrones repetitivos porque de esta manera la víctima identifica un mal funcionamiento y la confusión es mayor, que es lo que ellos buscan causar. Tratan de crear un estado constante y en crescendo de *confusión* y *miedo*; e insisten e insisten para acrecentarlo durante años (llevo desde 2017 con todo esto).

*Teatro de Calle*
Y no sólo en internet. En la calle me encuentro con lo que ellos mismos denominan *Teatro de Calle.* Es decir, acoso grupal, vecinal e institucional en la forma de acecho y mobbing. Hay muchas técnicas pero básicamente son moscas cojoneras que tratan de aterrorizarte. Lo que hacen es que reconozcas un patrón, por ejemplo, una camiseta naranja chillona o un gorro rojo, cualquier cosa, y te revolotean alrededor tuyo y a donde vayas te encuentras con essos reclamos (gente con camiseta naranja por ejemplo. Para ellos es un juego en grupo). Y en un paseo ves 20 camisetas iguales naranja chillón pasar frente a ti. Y mil cosas de este tipo a modo de fijar un patrón que identifiques y repetirlo delante tuyo. Por ejemplo. Darse media vuelta, (ir andando y dar 90 grados y volver por tras tus pasos), al acercarte a tí. Y te los hacen transeúntes y hasta coches que en mitad de la calle al llegar a tu altura se ponen a dar la vuelta maniobrando justo a tu paso. Esto es otro patrón que se preocupan que identifiques y identifiques repiten para atemorizarte en el *teatro de calle* que representan. Para ellos es un juego de superioridad el destrozar la vida de una persona o familia. Todos ellos conocen estas técnicas y se organizan en las logias de cada pueblo, barrio o ciudad.

La víctima cuando no conoce estas cosas ni sabe de la masonería se asusta y lo pasa mal. Esta gente está *organizada por móvil *y es el *controlador*, que lleva la batuta, el que los coregrafía. ¿Y cómo.? El *“internet de las cosas”* que llaman. Está todo interconectado (*el GPS de tu móvil dando tu posición por ejemplo*) y hay *cámaras*... pero que por todas partes visibles y ocultas. Por ejemplo. Cada escaparate tiene varias. Cámaras de móvil, muy pequeñas, son buenas y baratísmas. Y sospecho que en la farolas nuevas también las hay. Se pueden poner en cualquier sitio. Estamos viviendo un tiempo de locos satanizados (masonería) que tratan de levantar un Orden Mundial de esclavos, como está pasando en China con su sistema de crédito social.

*Cinco cámaras de fotos*
Otro ejemplo. Me han roto cinco de forma muy teatral y descarada. Las cámaras fotográficas están totalmente abiertas y desprotegidas por vía inalámbrica. Me tocaban y manipulaban los parámetros a la misma hora de hacer las fotos y en el PC jugaban conmigo cuando las revelaba. O en el mismo PC los datos del visor de imágenes me los cambiaban. Y todo para crearte confusión, cansancio y que termines de alguna manera aceptando la situación. Es decir, sometiéndote a ellos.. El Gang Stalking es de por vida y llevo esta lucha desde 2017.

*¿Y por qué hacen esto?*
No pueden evitarlo. Al jugar con entidades demoníacas y acoplarse a ellas solapan su voluntad. Es decir, terminan haciendo lo que ellas les soplan dentro. El problema de mentir y engañar es común en todos ellos y es un motor espiritual el que les mueve. Es el mismo espíritu que lo adquieren mediante los “estados alterados de conciencia” o gnosis, que es lo que estudian en la masonería. Es decir. El subirse a la mente del diablo el cual los calza, y terminan todos ellos como un ejército haciendo lo que éste quiere.

“44 Vosotros sois nacidos del diablo, y queréis cumplir los deseos de vuestro padre. El es homicida desde el principio y no se mantuvo en la verdad, porque la verdad no estaba en él. Cuando habla la mentira, habla de lo suyo propio, porque él es mentiroso y padre de la mentira.” - Juan 8, 44.








Sagrada Biblia Nacar Colunga (1944) (1ª Edición) : Eloíno Nácar Fuster y Alberto Colunga. : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive


Primera Biblia Católica traducida del hebreo y griego al castellano. Es de los textos más fieles en cuanto a traducción y fidelidad a la Sagrada Escritura.



archive.org





*El “discreto” Estado dentro del Estado*
Las empresas de telecomunicaciones están diseñadas para el control. Y hay gente, los llaman *controladores*, que se dedican laboralmente a estas cosas como por ejemplo, a coregrafiarte la escenificación de un *falso atentado*. Controlan el teatro de calle y a sus masones como si fueran actores en una representación. Su trabajo es organizar y llevar a cabo este tipo de acciones como también el Gang Stalking. Yo debo de estar en la agenda de uno de estos. Un fulano tendrá su carpeta de víctimas a trabajar entre las que me encuentro.

*El controlador*
---Más tarde amplío este apartado---

*11S, telefonía móvil e Internet*
El 11S de 2001, las Torres Gemelas, fue el pistoletazo de esta gente en base al *sprint *final (últimos 20 años) en la carrera del Nuevo Orden Mundial con el que sueñan. En 2001 comenzó el sprint por decirlo así. Pues Internet y la telefonía móvil son posteriores. Es decir, que se han desarrollado en nuestras vidas ya dentro de ese sprint tras ese desequilibrado y transhumanista Nuevo Orden Mundia. Engendro regado de *campos de exterminio para disidentes*. Las empresas de teleco está diseñadas bajo esta premisa, y que se llama* la Industria del Big Data*. Es decir, la recolección de todo nuestro tráfico.

Estoy viviendo, *y no soy el único*, un anticipo de lo que les va a venir a ustedes.

Lista de reproducción sobre *Gang Stalking*.


Sistema de Crédito Social del Nuevo Orden. Esto viene.


En fin…. Cuídense mucho y vayan preparándose para lo que viene. Ese criminal y asesino Great Reset.








Now is the time for a 'great reset'


The changes we have already seen in response to COVID-19 prove that a reset of our economic model is possible. Professor Klaus Schwab outlines how to achieve it.




www.weforum.org





*POST DATA*

Se me conjela la página de internet (burbuja) y el PC recién formateado que va como una bala, potente y con 8GB de RAM y sin nada más abierto, con 100MB simétricos de internet y como aderezo, las crías de la urbanización bajo de mi ventana haciendo mucho ruido y voces (*terapia del ruido*) y llamándose entre ellas por el nombre propio de *Mateo*. Y casualidad, estoy leyendo estos días el Evangelio de San Mateo por el PC. Desde aquí: https://uncatolicoperplejo.com/wp-c...adaBibliaStraubinger-Correccion-no4-HTML.html


*Terapia del ruido*
En el gang Stalking la gente de la masonería utliza mucho a sus críos. Hacer ruido, gritos (a las víctimas se nos somete a una *terapia del ruido constante* y que llegue dentro de nuestras casas (*sopladores *de aire, *voces*, salen por la puerta de sus casas frente a mí y se vienen bajo mi ventana a tener una *conversación* por el móvil y con la voz fingida y proyectada, mis vecinos llevarán dos años que cada vez que se suben al coche o llegan a casa tocan el *claxon;* en esta calle se oye el claxon como en un pedacito del Chicago de los 1930, valga la ironía; o el coche de *patrulla *que pasa varias veces y pone la sirena justo a la altura de mi casa y la quita al pasar para que me quede claro el acoso, el *chatarrero *a sueldo que pasa tres veces a lo largo de cada mañana y se para bajo mi ventana con el megáfono, los *camiones *de la limpieza de calles del Ayuntamiento, etc, etc, etc) para que no podamos descansar y con esto acelerar la erosión), *y hasta* los utilizan (a los niños) como anzuelos o reclamos sexuales. Tal cual. La masonería es esto y mucho más.

En el Gang Stalking tienen gran obsesión por *espiarte *todo (lo que escribes, lo que ves y lees, tus escritos y conversaciones) para con lo que saben de tí, ponerte nervioso y hacerte daño practicando estas estudiadas *técnicas psicológicas* de *mobbing*, sometimiento y derribo. La masonería es todo esto: *satanismo *y *ciencia del sometimiento* en vista a conquistarlo todo y *esclavizarnos*. Y la *mentira *para ellos es una herramienta legítima _"de guerra"_ cultural.

Realmente son asesinos. tal cual lo digo. Parecen gente normal y corriente pero no lo son, lo que habita en ellos no lo es. Y les convierte en animales con aspecto humano obsesionados por conquistar el mundo (megalómanos) y esa obsesión con _"evolucionar espiritualmernte" _subidos al espíritu del diablo mediante los estados alterados de gnosis. Y yo no gano nada con todo esto, más bien he perdido mi vida.


----------



## BlueOrange (25 Ago 2022)

Miren la situación del mundo. Se puede ver reflejada en los _'me gusta'_ de ese tuit (163.000 en 20h de vida que tiene ahora mismo). Ese reflejo es del *pueblo del anticristo*; es decir, del poder escondido de la masonería y que, estando entre nosotros, no vemos.





El *triángulo* sobre su base representa al hombre, nuestra mente, y el ojo es Lucifer. El símbolo del *ojo *hace referencia a la inteligencia y conocimiento. *Experimentar* su mente, una mente muy poderosa, la mente de un Querubín. Esto es lo que estudian en la secta. A *subirse* a esa mente. Lo *otro* que estudian en la secta es Ingeniería Social, esto es, a conquistar y someter al mundo.

La masonería es un ejército, todos con *el mismo* espíritu. De ahí que todos tengan *el mismo deseo*: Agenda2030, NOM, Great Reset, hacer del mundo una *URSS*, etc, donde ellos son la clase dominante y los demás,.... *esclavos*. _"No tendrás nada y serás feliz"._ - World Economic Forun.







*REVOLUCIONES*

El Nuevo Orden Mundial se impondrá desde las calles. El mismo método que siguieron en las mal llamadas revoluciones francesa, rusa, hispanoamericanas y etc.

Los disturbios/revueltas de Chile o EEUU (*Black Lives Matter*), ¿adivinan de dónde vienen?... La siguientes imágenes son de Chile 2019.



















La imagen nocturna también es de Chile 2019. Le he incorporado el texto de Albert Pike.


----------



## BlueOrange (25 Ago 2022)

Los disturbios de Chile no fueron lo que parecían. *Los mismos carabineros *(la policía) entraban de paisano en sucursales bancarias a quemarlas o hasta preparaban las barricadas antes de que apareciesen los chicos de la masonería a hacer su teatro revolucionario.



Las revoluciones callejeras son un enorme Teatro de Calle y *una enorme Falsa Bandera* con la que destruir el Orden presente y de sus cenizas instaurar el de ellos. Y este es el poder que tiene esta secta: su número y que no son percibidos (todo el arco del liberal/marxismo cultural son ellos. Y todo el *arco parlamentario* en España y en general, es un teatro). Y la pandemia de mentiras que estamos viviendo, es el mayor Teatro que han logrado hacer.













La masonería es el gran cártel de crimen internacional, detrás de toda guerra moderna y revolución. El gran sindicato de actores, y todos con el mismo espíritu.

"4 _Y adoraron al dragón (nota: Lucifer), porque él había dado la autoridad a la bestia (masonería); y adoraron a la bestia, diciendo: “¿Quién cómo la bestia? y ¿quién puede hacerle guerra?”_ - Apocalipsis 13, 4.


----------



## BlueOrange (25 Ago 2022)

DIRECTO nocturno.

*Twich.*


Una vez terminado el programa lo suben a *odysee.com* para verlos en diferido.








LA QUINTA COLUMNA


La Quinta Columna es un espacio para el libre pensamiento ... Un espacio para la investigación, análisis, ciencia, opinión, entrevistas de toda la actualidad .. En esta comunidad tienen cabida todas a...




odysee.com




*Telegram *de la Quinta Columna:








LA QUINTA COLUMNA TV


INFORMACIÓN ALTERNATIVA SIN CENSURA




t.me




*Foro *en telegram de La Quinta Columna:








FORO LA QUINTA COLUMNA


https://t.me/OPERAC_ENJAMBRE	Compartir este enlace a quien quiera sumarse al enjambre




t.me




*trovo.live* es otra plataforma de emisión online.





Trovo







trovo.live


----------



## BlueOrange (26 Ago 2022)

Traído de este hilo.





Informes y publicaciones científicas sobre la toxicidad del óxido de grafeno







www.burbuja.info





Y aprobecho y dejo también este otro blog, Tiene buen aspecto a simple vista. No lo he mirado detenidamente.





Le blog de Contra información







www.verdadypaciencia.com


----------



## BlueOrange (26 Ago 2022)

La noticia es del año *2015*.

*Muere Jeff Bradstreet, uno de los principales activistas antivacunas de Estados Unidos.*
Un pescador encontró el cuerpo del doctor Jeff Bradstreet con un agujero de bala en el pecho en un río de Carolina del Nort*e.*

"Chimney Rock (Carolina del Norte). (AP):- Un pescador encontró el cuerpo sin vida del doctor *Jeff Bradstreet*, un médico que dedicó su vida a luchar contra las *vacunas*. El hallazgo ocurrió el pasado 19 en el río _Broad River Rocky_ en Chimney Rock (Carolina del Norte).

La Oficina del Sheriff del Condado de Rutherford, que está investigando el caso, considera que Bradstreet, de 60 años, se habría suicidado disparándose en el pecho, según informó en un comunicado."









Muere Jeff Bradstreet, uno de los principales activistas antivacunas de Estados Unidos


Muere Jeff Bradstreet antivacunas Estados Unidos Chimney Rock (Carolina del Norte). (AP):- Un pescador encontró el cuerpo sin vida del doctor Jeff




www.lavanguardia.com





--- --- ---

Italia (marzo 2022):* 8 años y seis meses de cárcel para Emanuela Petrillo, la enfermera que simuló inyectar vacunas entre *2009 *y *2017 *a unas 8.000 personas, entre ellas más de 5.000 niños.*




"Esta es la sentencia de primera instancia dictada hoy, 1 de marzo, en Udine contra el ex asistente de salud de 37 años. La mujer fue acusada de haber simulado solo inyectar vacunas a unos 8.000 pacientes, en su mayoría niños, entre 2009 y 2017. La defensa anunció un recurso."








Finte vaccinazioni, Emanuela Petrillo condannata a 8 anni e sei mesi


Questa la sentenza, di primo grado, pronunciata oggi, 1 marzo, a Udine nei confronti dell'ex assistente sanitaria 37enne. La donna era accusata di avere solo finto di iniettare i vaccini a circa 8 mila pazienti, per lo più bambini, tra 2009 e 2017. La difesa ha preannunciato ricorso in Appello




www.trevisotoday.it


----------



## BlueOrange (26 Ago 2022)

*Mónica Naranjo cancela sus conciertos en Sevilla y Málaga* (25 Agosto, 2022)
El inicio de su gira en España ha sido cancelado por enfermedad.

"Mónica Naranjo se ha visto obligada a *cancelar el inicio de su gira* por un *problema digestivo* que asegura, no es _"especialmente grave" _(ha explicado sin dar más detalle). Así, todos los actos previstos para septiembre y octubre tendrán que esperar a una nueva fecha."








Mónica Naranjo cancela sus conciertos en Sevilla y Málaga


El inicio de su gira en España ha sido cancelado por enfermedad Mónica Naranjo, la voz de la libertad




www.diariodesevilla.es












Un problema de salud juega una mala pasada a Mónica Naranjo


Mónica Naranjo ha decidido seguir el consejo de los médicos y guardar reposo por un problema de salud.




www.libertaddigital.com





*Mónica Naranjo no desea revelar si se vacunó o no contra el Covid* (12 de Enero del 2022)









Mónica Naranjo no desea revelar si se vacunó o no contra el Covid
 

La cantante Mónica Naranjo pide que se respete la opinión de quienes no se quieren vacunar.




www.tvnotas.com.mx













Mónica Naranjo se guarda si está vacunada o no


La cantante Mónica Naranjo respeta las opiniones de quienes sí desean vacunarse y de quienes no lo hacen.




eu.azcentral.com





*LOS MUDRAS, CORNUTO Y BURLA DE KALI*, de Mónica Naranjo

Como anécdota dejo la siguiente imagen de Mónica Naranjo. Está haciendo dos *mudras o signos masónicos*. El _*'Cornuto'*_ (*ejemplo *de Anton Lavey), que ya aparecía documentado en los grimorios europeos de la baja edad media y que *es un signo muy anterior*, al igual que el siguiente, el antiquísimo signo o mudra de origen indú, _*'La Burla de Kali'*_. Como anécdota menor sobre Mónica Naranjo dejo que las *brujas Wicca* (nota: 201.000 miembros en el enlace y sólo de habla portuguesa) de la masonería cuando alcanzan cierto grado, suelen pintarse las uñas de negro y adquieren una especial predilección en la vestimenta por el color negro y el púrpura (violáceo, lila, malva) o los *anillos de azabache* principalmente. _'Manías'_ que les entran como los *sigilos tatuados* (con _'profundo significado'_ *se dicen*), *estampados de leopardo* (_'Beta Sex Kitten'_ en el marco de una fornicación espiritual (esto es la _gnosis_)) o *rayas ajedrezadas* por poner unos ejemlos. En fin... Marcas visibles de una raza espiritual, esto es, de un mismo espírirtu habitando en ellos.








https://uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com/2021/05/05/la-burla-de-kali/










MUDRAS, signos de la masonería: la lengua burlona de Kali. - Un Católico Perplejo


Este signo hace referencia a Kali, una "deidad" indú de la oscuridad y la destrucción. A este signo lo llaman "The mocking tongue of Kali", la lengua burlona de Kali o la burla de Kali.




uncatolicoperplejo.com












‘Codex Magica’ de Texe Marrs. Libro recopilatorio sobre mudras y signos gestuales masónicos. - Un Católico Perplejo


Les dejo el libro en PDF de Texe Marrs. Es valioso para conocer estos signos y así poder identificar el gravísimo problema, y lo extendido que está, de la secta satanista de la masonería.




uncatolicoperplejo.com





Ejemplos de una viandante londinense y de un mujer francesa, parece que son, de la conocida Brisa Fenoy o de Victoria Justice con sus uñas negras (bruja) y con anillo de azabache (esposorio con un demonio). Todo esto es masonería. Secta que está por todas partes, es internacional, y que es más que una secta/religión por decirlo así. Es una cultura en sí.













*Brisa Fenoy.*






*Victoria Justice.*


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (26 Ago 2022)

BlueOrange dijo:


> Vuelvo a recordar este vídeo de dos minutos de una ciudadana argentina.
> 
> *Plan de vacunación mundial desglosado en marzo/abril de 2019 en revista francesa Nexus.*



Yo no veo que hable de coronavirus en ningún momento ni enseñe nada al respecto, habla de un plan de vscunacion ¿vscunacion contra qué? Serán los planes de vacunación que llevan décadas implementando. No lo sé rick…


----------



## BlueOrange (26 Ago 2022)

Sólo el 6% de los niños menores de 5 años han recibido las vacunas de covid en los EEUU, según el NYT.

*"La pésima tasa de vacunación de covid para niños pequeños dice mucho."*








Opinion | The Abysmal Covid Vaccination Rate for Toddlers Speaks Volumes


Trust needs to be re-established between Americans and public health bodies.




www.nytimes.com





¡Sorpresa!... El NYT lo tenéis en el medio/arriba de la imagen siguiente.

LOS JUDÍOS Y SU SERVICIO DOMÉSTICO

Un judío es algo así como un príncipe para un masón, y de ahí que éstos últimos cedan sus puestos de gobierno y empresariales a los primeros (ejemplo en 2ª imagen. Otro ejemplo es Argentina. Tres cuartos de sus ministros desde hace décadas son judíos). De hecho *la masonería es obra de la comunidad judía*. Un judío cualquiera tiene acceso a cualquier logia del mundo, y además como invitado preferente o de honor. En cambio, las logias judías (la _B'nai B'rith_ a la que perteneció el judío *Vladimir Lenin* por ejemplo) están vetadas para los _"aprendices de humano"_ como mencionan con desprecio a los cristianos metidos en logias. Y les siguen llamando con desprecio cristianos. Ningún judío está de parte de ningún masón _"cristiano"_, sino que *los ven como simples esclavos*, como sirvientes y mano de obra. Y a los cristianos que seguimos siendo cristianos, *nos odian con odio homicida**.*

'SERES DE LUZ'

Ahí los tienen. Seres de _"luz"._ Pero no cualquier luz, sino la que les trae *éste*. Ellos dicen _"El portador __de la luz"_;.... y no es así, nada más lejos. Es el portador de SU LUZ, que no es otra cosa que auténtica ceguera, engaño y oscuridad; solo que la secta llama _"luz"_ a la gnosis de Lucifer, esto es, a su _'potencia cognoscitiva'. _Es como llamar luz a la capacidad e inteligencia de _Goebels_. Y era un tipo muy brillante y sobresaliente, sí, y ahí lo tenías, también era un asesino y harto peligroso. Pues con el diablo vienen a ser lo mismo sólo que mucho peor, porque _Goebels _viene a ser como una dulce Cenicienta al lado de ese cabrón tuerto e incendiado de odio que ilumina a cada uno de estos _'seres de luz'_.

En fin... Y esa es la luz (el _'conocimiento_' o _'sabiduría'_) de la que hablan estos iluminados.













Con esta gente.... el mundo, ¿que no es maravilloso?


----------



## BlueOrange (26 Ago 2022)

Sobre el *11S* de 2001. Vean las fechas (están un poco pequeñas) bajo las imágenes.


----------



## BlueOrange (27 Ago 2022)

Por todas partes como una marea negra llegando a la costa. Ese signo esconde un mar de sangre inocente, y caerán, caerán junto a sus hermanos que han asesinado (ese signo ya es un asesinato de intención, es un canto de muerte fraticida). En fin... Juntos caeremos, todos, en el *Día de la Ira*. Unos para *resurreción, y otros* para la segunda muerte.








MUDRAS, signos de la masonería: el signo Vav: "Con este signo vencerás". - Un Católico Perplejo


A continuación dejo un banco de imágenes a modo de ejemplo de lo extendido que está en el mundo este cáncer de la masonería. Enorme tristeza es ver todas estas imágenes.




uncatolicoperplejo.com






*Enlace al vídeo* japonés de las dos siguientes capturas.













La siguiente imagen de ayer, 27 ago.2022 (*enlace* a artículo).







EL ESPÍRITU DE LUCIFER (_&_ CO.) Y SU ACCIÓN EN EL MUNDO

El _*'Espíritu del Mundo'*_ como se denomina en las Sagradas Escrituras, es decir, *el espíritu de la gnosis/diablo*, principal inspirador y príncipe de este mundo (en cambio, el reino de Cristo es el Cielo en contraposición a éste, antesala de ahí abajo. _"Mi reino no es de este mundo. (...) Mi reino no es de aquí"_ - Juan 18, 36),... y este _*'Espíritu del Mundo'*_ que a todos nos afecta es más fuerte que nunca. Es denso como nunca lo ha sido y la razón de la ceguera de la gente normal a la situación que vivimos es debido la inusual densidad en nosotros y en el ambiente de este _*'Espíritu del Mundo'*_*,* el mismo que los hijos de la gnosis codician subirse a él.

En fin... La muerte llama a nuestras puertas y flota en el ambiente para todos, porque el diablo y su pueblo de langostas (plagas de Apocalipsis) han sido liberados y están entre nosotros.


----------



## BlueOrange (27 Ago 2022)

DIRECTO nocturno.

*Twich.*


Una vez terminado el programa lo suben a *odysee.com* para verlos en diferido.








LA QUINTA COLUMNA


La Quinta Columna es un espacio para el libre pensamiento ... Un espacio para la investigación, análisis, ciencia, opinión, entrevistas de toda la actualidad .. En esta comunidad tienen cabida todas a...




odysee.com




*Telegram *de la Quinta Columna:








LA QUINTA COLUMNA TV


INFORMACIÓN ALTERNATIVA SIN CENSURA




t.me




*Foro *en telegram de La Quinta Columna:








FORO LA QUINTA COLUMNA


https://t.me/OPERAC_ENJAMBRE	Compartir este enlace a quien quiera sumarse al enjambre




t.me




*trovo.live* es otra plataforma de emisión online.





Trovo







trovo.live


----------



## BlueOrange (28 Ago 2022)

*HOY VAN A POR UNO DE MIS BLOGS*​
El acoso (el masónico *Gang Satlking*) es contínuo. Todos los días. En la calle, a nivel vecinal y mientras navego.

Ahora me están bloquenado el acceso al servidor de *uncatolicoperplejo.com* (al cpanel de www.hosting24.com) y me sacan ventanas de "Nombre de usuario no es válido" que no son del propio servidor, sino intrusas y que ponen ahí. Y ni que decir que el nombre y pass que pongo *sí *son los correctos. Están tratando de quitarme este blog ahora mismo. Y no es la primera vez.

Y además, ahora mismo me vuelven a poner el "F5 express" en burbuja.info (se recarga la página sola) y he tenido que cambiar (ahora mismo) a escribir este mensaje en un blog de notas, porque me refrescan burbuja.info y pierdo lo que estaba escribiendo en la caja de mensajes.

*VENTANAS PANTALLA (suplantadas o intervenidas)*​Son ventanas pantalla. Es decir, no tengo delante las ventanas de hosting24.com sino las que ellos me ponen.

Está manipulada la siguiente ventana (ésta ya sí se parece a la de hosting24.com) que me muestran para meter el usuario y pass. En la ventana de pass no muestra (ni me está mostrando) el símbolo de un ojo para leer lo que has escrito cuando en la web original sí viene. Este tipo de engaños es continuo. Estas suplantaciones y engaños es todos los días en con el treatro de calle y en internet (luego si eso comento el anzuelo, otro ejemplo, todos los días, que ha tratado de colarme un usuario de nikonistas.com con el anuncio de una Nikon D3000 en el apartado de Blanco y Negro).

Iré informando sobre qué pasa con este blog, que yo empiezo a darlo por perdido.


----------



## BlueOrange (28 Ago 2022)

Ahora mismo, dos coches en mi calle tocando el claxon.

*Sobre el blog*

TE QUITAN EL PODER ACCEDER A ÉL, Y YA TE TIRARÁN EL BLOG​
Me da la posibilidad *"Forgot password?"* y me manda el e-mail con el enlace para cambiarlo.







(Nota: tengo que pasarme al bloc de notas por el "F5 express" de burbuja.info. Pierdo lo escrito en la ventana del navegador).

Meto mi pass, el que he estado metiendo hasta el día de hoy a ver si lo reconoce, y me suelta en la esquina superior derecha:

*"NEW PASSWORD CAN NOT BE THE SAME AS OLD PASSWORD."*

¡¡¡Es decir, que me reconoce mi pass como *el pass anterior*, *el que he estado metiendo y que no me aceptaba!!!*​






El descaro es total. Pero pillados con el carrito del helado, en el mismo instante del crimen. Y toda esta mierda es constante en mi vida. Delante del PC y en la calle (Teatro de Calle se llama dentro del Gang Stalking). Esta gente realmente está mal, enferma y satanizada.

Y me chulean con el *F5 express* dificultándome el poder escribir aquí. Lo quitan y lo ponen cuando quieren o me apagan el PC en mi cara. Y lo he llegado a ver encenderse solo (el que han roto hará dos semanas) cuando llegaba a la habitación e iba a encederlo yo. La torre con I7 que me han fundido la placa base y no enciende. Un PC caro de 1.200 euros costó. Ahora estoy pillándolos de 2ª mano a la espera de coger otra placa base y volverlo a montar.

En fin.... Llevo así desde 2017 y los últimos meses van a muerte. Nunca mejor dicho.

*RESUMO QUÉ HA PASADO*​
Para tener un blog hacen falta tres cosas.

*1º) *Contratar un hosting y un dominio (.com). Un espacio en el ordenador de una empresa de hosting donde desde ahí tienes la web que te propongas tener y desde esa misma empresa contratas el dominio (.com). *Para *entrar a la web del hosting (donde contratas los meses de alojamiento y el dominio) necesitas nombre y pass.

*2º)* El cpanel es la plataforma web que tiene la empresa de hosting desde donde tú puedes manejar las tripas de tu web. Es decir. Es como un PC que está en los servidores de la empresa de hosting y que tú lo manejas desde casa. Yo mismo me instalé la piel wordpress del blog que compré aparte, en un foro de venta de wordpress. *Para* entrar en el cpanel necesitas un segundo nombre y su pass, ambos sólo para el cpanel

*3ª) *La piel wordpress que ya has instalado en el servidor y que ya la tienes online e indexada, y listo el blog apara empezar a publicar tus artículos. *Para *entar en la web que te hayas instalado o en mi caso, el blog (y empezar a publicar artículos) necesitas un tercer nombre y su pass, y ambos sólo para el blog.

Es decir. *Tres* verificaciones de seguridad: la del hosting (hosting24.com); la del cpanel (uncatolicoperpeljo.com/cpanel (las tripas del blog, instalarlo)) y la del blog (uncatolicoperplejo.com/admin).

Si se me cae el blog puedo reinstalarlo desde cpanel y también desde hostin24.com pueden solucionarme qué ha pasado. *Dos vías* de solución por lo que si se me cae el blog lo vuelvo a subir en una tarde o dos.

Lo que me están haciendo es que me han quitado el poder acceder a estas *dos vías 1º) y 2º) *y de momento sí puedo acceder al *blog*, es decir al punto* 3º)* (uncatolicoperpeljo.com/admin) pero sólo al blog y no a los puntos 1º) y 2º). De momento puedo publicar artículos pero *al mínimo problema* (una actualización corrupta de un simple plugin del blog, un pequeño complemento, y *que pasa con frecuencia*) el blog no lo recupero...

... porque me acaban de quitar el poder entrar a los puntos 1º) y 2º). Los pass no me los coge y con sumo descaro toda la maniobra, aparte de que llevo desde 2017 viviendo este tipo de historias... de mierda.

¿Entienden cómo lo están haciendo de forma progresiva?

Primero te quitan la red de seguridad sin que te des cuenta mientras estás distraído publicando tus artículos. Al *cpanel *se entra poco en relación al blog y al *hosting *apenas se entra en meses. Tú sigues con tus publicaciones y ni te enteras que las dos vías para reinstalar tu blog te las han quitado, y cuando surgen problemas en el blog (un simple plugin mal actualizado) no tienes manera de recuperar el blog o reinstalarlo. Esto es lo que me acaban de hacer. En cuanto no pueda acceder al blog (como me acaban de hacer con los pass que no los coge) o pongan ellos mismos un problema de actualización de un simple plugin, que* pasa con frecuencia*, me inutilizan el blog sin poder recuperarlo o reinstalarlo porque me han quitado, hoy mismo, las dos primeras vías 1º) y 2º).

Muy astutos. Todo lo hacen así. Por la espalda. Pero todo. Nunca dan la cara en solitario, sucios y traicioneros hasta la násuea. No tienen honor. No tienen valía interior. No valen nada. Y por supuesto, *no merecen ningún respeto* y además, infinito colmo, son *asesinos que no respetan* ni a niños ni a ancianos. Lacra de secta, malditas langostas del diablo, pueblo de pederastas y asesinos.


----------



## BlueOrange (28 Ago 2022)

Si será por quejarme. No hago otra cosa desde que he despertado espiritualmente en 2017 y me he topado con esta... mierda de mundo y su masonería. Vivo en la queja y para la queja. Y antes muerto que callar ante los crímenes de esa... *gente*.








SILENCIAR AL MENSAJERO: Debido al masónico Gang Satlking que padezco, hoy me están tratando de quitar con engaño el blog hermano uncatolicoperplejo.com (28 agosto 2022)


SILENCIAR AL MENSAJERO: Debido al masónico Gang Satlking que padezco, hoy me están tratando de quitar con engaño este blog de uncatolicoperplejo.com (28 agosto 2022).




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com












SILENCIAR AL MENSAJERO: Debido al masónico Gang Satlking que padezco, hoy me están tratando de quitar con engaño este blog de uncatolicoperplejo.com (28 agosto 2022) - Un Católico Perplejo


SILENCIAR AL MENSAJERO: Debido al masónico Gang Satlking que padezco, hoy me están tratando de quitar con engaño este blog de uncatolicoperplejo.com (28 agosto 2022).




uncatolicoperplejo.com





Póngase las pilas porque la situación general es irrespirable.









Masónico y de autoalabanza del Sanchismo


Tercer homenaje masónico a las víctimas del coronavirus. Presidido por los Reyes, en el patio del Palacio Real. Insisto: tercer homenaje con los mismos símbo...




www.hispanidad.com












José María Aznar y su yerno Alejandro Agag, aparecen en lista de Jeffrey Epstein.


La epidemia del cáncer de la masonería es generalizada. Una epidemia de pederastia y asesinato ritual intantil, judaico y masón, que lo llena todo como una marea negra de alquitrán. Satanismo judai…




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (28 Ago 2022)

(el que han roto hará dos semanas) cuando llegaba a la habitación e iba a encederlo yo. La torre con I7 que me han fundido la placa base y no enciende. Un PC caro de 1.500 euros costó. Ahora estoy pillándolos de 2ª mano.[/QUOTE]


esa me suena bastante


----------



## BlueOrange (29 Ago 2022)

Por cierto, siguen bloqueándome la entrada a la web *hosting24.com* (donde tengo el contrato del servidor hasta *2027 *y el dominio todavía queda un *par *de años). Y también me bloquean poder entrar en el *cpanel *del blog (uncatolicoperplejo.com/*cpanel*) con mi nombre y pass en ambos lugares. Y también me siguen puteando el poder escribir en burbuja.info.

En fin... Doy por perdido este blog del que les hablo. De momento puedo publicar pero cuando quieran lo desaparecen. Y no me extraño. Si esta sucia gente de la masonería está asesinando a mansalva con las vacunas, qué se puede esperar de estas pobres bestias que, ironía, se creen deidades o entes superiores (debido a la gnosis).

Dejo *esta entrada personal* de hace un año que trancribo a continuación. Llaman *Industria del* *Big Data* al almacenaje de todo nuestro tráfico en internet y clasificado de perfiles ciudadanos. Es una industria empresarial e internacional, insisto, y con varias caras, algunas de ellas públicas donde hasta un particular, un estudiante de demoscopia, puede acceder.

*Big Data y Nuevo Orden Mundial: Monitorización de nuestro tráfico en internet y listado de ciudadanos a depurar.*
17 de marzo de 2021

*Big Data*​
El *Big Data* es la recopilación y clasificación en perfiles, de todos los datos que cada ciudadano genera en internet. Es decir, todo el tráfico de cada ciudadano.

Internet está hipercontrolada desde antes de sus comienzos y viene a ser una imagen de los grandes consorcios de medios de comunicación. En el comienzo de la telefonía móvil se puede ver esto en la legislación de los gobiernos. En España el sistema que montaron se llamó SITEL. Dejo estos artículos de hace casi 20 años ya.

SITEL: un sistema de espionaje sin control judicial. (Enlace).
Medidas del Gobierno de España en 2004 (*enlace*).

(Imagen grande para ampliar desde ventana nueva del navegador).






*Malte Spitz, del partido Verde Alemán (2009)*​
En el siguiente vídeo de 2015 (enlace), esta mujer llamada Marta Peirano expone el caso de un político alemán del Partido Verde, Malte Spitz, que denunció en 2009 a la empresa con la que tenía contratada la línea de telefonía móvil, Deutsche Telekom. El objetivo era saber qué datos tenían de él. Aquel año de 2009 fue, más o menos, cuando Nokia dejó de tener el monopolio y se empezaban a ver las BlackBerry y los primeros iPhone. *Hoy tenemos auténticas computadoras en el bolsillo* y curiosamente, muy baratos, por debajo de su precio de fábrica al igual que pasa con los televisores.
(El vídeo lleva subtítulos en español y en Youtube también).


_Marta Peirano._

*Juan Manuel López Zafra en 2017*​
En el siguiente vídeo (enlace) Juan Manuel López Zafra, economista, profesor de CUNEF y experto en Big Data, habla sobre cómo predecir unas elecciones peinando y filtrando redes sociales e internet con inteligencia artificial. Todo nuestro tráfico está disponible para todo tipo de empresas, hasta para las pequeñas de demoscopia e incluso particulares a nivel de marketing como este señor que habla en el siguiente vídeo. Hay herramientas y se acepta su *uso generalizado* por todo el mundo sin que les plantee ni un sólo problema moral. Todas esas apps gratuítas con contratos tácitos al instalarlas: facebook, twitter, Instagram, Youtube, etc.


> _(00:01:48sg): “Hay indicadores que están fuera de la demoscopia tradicional, que permiten anticipar comportamientos de las personas.” (00:01:59sg). _(00:07:40): _«Yo llevo 10 años metido en temas de tecnología y Big Data. (…), dirijo un Master en temas de Data Science aplicado a finazas donde tenemos un aparte importante de Text Mining y redes sociales y cómo podemos utilizar esa información para mejorar el rendimiento de las carteras y el posicionamiento de un producto en el mercado.» _(00:08:09).



En la siguiente convesarción, Juan Manuel López Zafra habla de la empresa Cambridge Analítica, contratada por el equipo Trump, su departamento de redes sociales e internet, en las elecciones de 2017.


> (00:10:50): _”El equipo de Trump de redes, crea un total de *250 millones* de perfiles de votantes distintos, más que votantes hay en EEUU. *250 millones de perfiles* de los que obtienen *5.000 datos por perfil*. A partir de, lo que obtienen de esas personas en la App de Trump,» _(00:11:16sg)_._ (A partir de aquí, durante medio minuto, López Zafra empieza a mentir y a esconder la verdad, hasta se le nota en la media sonrisa que le sale. La App electoral de Trump no da para 250 milones de perfiles con 5.000 datos de media por cada perfil. A continuación él mismo se contradice al decir la verdad_._) (00:11:47):_ «donde puedes estar *monitorizado* porque tú lo admites. Igual que facebook, (…) y saben cuál es tu vida. Y a partir de ahí con las interaciones que hay con facebook, con twitter, con Instagram, con *todas las redes*, te creas una matriz de excel, hablando en plata, de *250 millones* de filas por *5.000* columnas. Con más filas que votantes hay en EEUU. 250 millones de personas de las que *Cambridge Analítica* sabías practicamente más que sus propias familias.” _(00:12:23sg). (00:13:06sg):_ “Eso claro hace que, la empresa de la que era consejero *Steve Bannon*, o sigue siendo consejero, cree ese, tenga un nivel de granuralidad absolutamente bestial, de conocimiento absolutamente bestial del pueblo norteamericano, de conocimiento tamgible, de cosas que hacen, de qué están comprando, dódne lo están comprando, aqué hora hacen las cosas, qué revistas tienen, a las que se suscriben. De todos no tienen todo, pero tienen hasta 5.000 datos de cada usuario. Claro, esa información es tu puta vida.”_ (00:13:45sg).



Siguiendo dentro del contexto electoral norteamericano de 2017, Juan Manuel López Zafra deja un ejemplo de cómo la empresa Cambridge Analítica filtra, lee e interpreta hasta el conternido de las fotografías que subimos a internet.



> _(00:13:58sg): “Tú imagínate que salen en facebook con cámaras de fotos. Pues saben por alguna razón, por algo, que estás relacionado con el mundo de la imagen. Y yo salgo con una cabeza de elefante. Y otro día salgo con mi hijo en una cacería con un ciervo. Bueno, si tú jamás has sacado nada con armas y yo salgo con cosas con armas, el mismo mensaje con un epígrafe que diga, con un apéndice que diga “nosotros vamos a mentener el derecho a portar armas”, me lo dicen a mí y a ti no te lo dicen. A ti no te ofenden porque a lo mejor eres contra las armas. No lo saben pero pueden dudar. *No se ha posicionado*. A mí saben que yo soy potencialmente defensor de las armas porque cazo, y me ponen el mensaje. Entonces, todo eso hace que cuando vas *viendo en las redes lo que está ocurriendo*, pues te permitan en determinadas circustancias posicionarte respecto de una cosa u otra, si va a ganar o no va a ganar Trump.” (00:14:59sg)._



Si esto es lo que se puede mostrar y se ve, la punta del Iceberg, qué será lo que hay debajo. Es decir, en ese lugar que en EEUU llaman The Deep State y que en España denominan Las Cloacas del Estado, y que no es otra cosa que la masonería dueña de las Instituciones Públicas y de todo su entramado


Vídeo original (Youtube) (Juan Manuel López Zafra en junio de 2017).

*Listas del perfil “ideológico” de cada ciudadano*​

En la siguiente publicación en prensa de 2017 lo admiten abiertamente. Bases de datos con “perfil ideológico” de cada ciudadano. Lo que no dicen es que no se trata de un perfil político de cada ciudadano sino “ideológico.” Me explico. Estamos frente a lo que llaman “*The Great Reset*” que se puede traducir como reinicio o reseteo; es decir, un apagado forzado del sistema democrático de los países. La masonería internacional busca tirar abajo este orden para de sus cenizas implantar un nuevo orden mundial, con nuevos valores, usos y costumbres. Una nueva era de postcristianismo y esto signifca que van a borrar a la Cristiandad del mapa. En esto consiste lo que llaman “*The Great Reset*”. Les recuerdo que el cristianismo lo hacen los cristianos, no los ladrillos de los edificios, y que esos perfiles “ideológicos” se refiere a que están creando listas de cristianos y de ciudadanos contrarios a la masonería y a su nuevo orden mundial. Enlace y (copia) de la siguiente captura.






Nace el 'gran hermano' político: los partidos crearán ficheros con datos ideológicos de los ciudadanos


*Chet Hanks y los campos FEMA*​
Hay contínuos y muy numerosos lapsus de la gente que conforma la masonería. Se les escapa lo que en sus logias discuten a escondidas. Dejo un ejemplo, hay muchísimos. Chet Hanks, hijo del actor de Hollywood Tom Hanks, molesto ante el murmullo en internet sobre la pederastia de su padre, deja caer la siguiente amenaza velada. (Nota: el vídeo es en inglés y sin subtítulos, y tiene una duración de 45 segundos):


> (00:00:36):_ “we’re watching you and if you’re talking shit on the internet you’re going to be the first people sent to the *FEMA camps*.”_ (00:00:42).





> _¡«Te estamos mirando y si estás hablando mierda en Internet, serás de las primeras personas enviadas a los campos FEMA.»_ (Google Translate).



​

Estamos monitorizados en tiempo real, y esto lo ven con claridad y lo padecen aquellos que están siendo acosados bajo la práctica que en la misma masonería llaman Gang Stalking. Si estás en el perfil de seguimiento (si eres cristiano o alguien molesto) tienes problemas con los buscadores que te ocultan resultados, te ocultan personas, te bloquean webs, si tienes algún blog personal subido a un servidor te lo tiran abajo con gran descaro, y etc. Hasta llegar a desaparecerte archivos de tu propio PC de sobremea en tu propia casa. Y no me pasa sólo a mí, es común en todos los que estamos bajo Gang Stalking.

La masonería es el problema y lleva mucho tiempo fuera de control.

Esta entrada también está publicada en uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com.

Un saludo. Cuídense mucho.

*POST DATA*​
Junio de 2022. El Ministerio del Interior alemán prepara una oficina central de registro *donde los ciudadanos puedan delatar a sus conocidos*, vecinos, amigos y familiares que sean *«conspiranoicos»*. Un resurgir de la masónica Stasi de la Alemania del este, por decirlo así. (Nota: Es decir, hacer oficial una práctica común de la masonería, que son ellos los que denuncian todo en favor de la Agenda2030. La censura en Internet, la mayoría de las veces, es por denuncias de internautas que dan la voz de censura cuando ven información contra la Agenda2030. O cuando en el encierro alguien salía a la calle los mismos vecinos covidianos, los que aplaudían, llamaban a la policía avisando que alguien se está saltando el toque de queda. Y etc, etc, etc). 

_«… servir de punto de contacto para el entorno social de las personas afectadas, por ejemplo, familiares, profesores, clubes deportivos, círculo de amogos y ofrecerles asistencia en las relaciones sociales con los afectados. Para que puedan inicar un *proceso de erradicación*.»_

​

«Septiembre 2020 – Jefe de salud pública de Australia: _«We will be looking at what contact tracing looks like in the New World Order«»._

«Analizaremos cómo se ve el *rastreo de contactos* en el *Nuevo Orden Mundial*«».

​
Y el siguiente vídeo es de France24, la TVE de allí, televisión del Gobierno, donde muestra en 2019 el sistema de crédito social que ya funciona en la comunista China, y lo relaciona con el término *Big Data* de aquel país. Es decir, *Sistema de Crédito Social* y *Big Data* (la recogida y monitoreo de todos nuestros datos generados en todas partes).

​


----------



## BlueOrange (29 Ago 2022)

Guardo este post para recoger algún testimonio sobre lo que ellos, eufemísticamente llaman, _*"el internet de las cosas"*._ Es decir, todo con conexión inalámbrica para recojer en tiempo real tus datos (tenerte monitorizado). Y no me refiero a tu posición GPS, que nos llevan triangulando desde los primeros Alcatel y Nokia. Sino que si pudieran, estos chiflados del mandil nos monitorean hasta la frecuencia cardíaca en tiempo real.

Esta gente de la masonería llama "Paraíso en la Tierra" o Nuevo Edén a todo esto que quieren traer. Un sistema esclavista como el de la URSS, con ellos como nobleza. Les recuerdo, y esto mi opinión personal, que esa bestia de la masonería conforma sobre el *25%* de la población civil.

Esto decía el maravilloso Papa León XIII en *1884*, sobre el poder que tenía ya entonces la bestia (la masonería).

_"Por esto, en el espacio de siglo y medio la masonería ha alcanzado rápidamente un *crecimiento superior* a todo lo que se podía esperar, e *infiltrándose *de una manera audaz y dolosa en todos los órdenes del Estado, *ha comenzado* a tener tanto poder, que casi parece haberse convertido en dueña de los Estados."_

- Carta Encíclica _'Humanun genus'_, del Papa León XIII y promulgada un 20 de abril de 1884.








«HUMANUM GENUS». Carta Encíclica del Papa León XIII promulgada el 20 de abril de 1884 contra la masonería y otras sectas. - Un Católico Perplejo


La Iglesia ha condenado la masonería, desde Clemente XII (1738) hasta Pío XII (1958), al menos 600 veces. León XIII fue el Papa que junto a Pío IX más la fulminó.




uncatolicoperplejo.com





Recuerden. El mundo no es el problema. El mundo somos *nosotros *y el problema son *ellos*. Y llevan reinando poco tiempo, desde hará siglo y medio o dos siglos. Y en España les dimos un patada bien dada en la Guerra Civil, o en Méjico se la dieron los maravillosos Cristeros, que ganaron la guerra en términos militares al ejército Mejicano, comandado por gobiernos masones. *Los hijos del diablo no son dueños de nada. Ni siquiera son dueños de sí mismos. Sólo son locos y asesinos *(el espíritu que habita en ellos, al que se suben en la _gnosis_, y que es el mismo en todos ellos)*. Nada más que esto.*


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (29 Ago 2022)

Jodo... muchos no van a llegar ni a Octubre...


----------



## BlueOrange (29 Ago 2022)

Sobre este *tuit *de ahora mismo (29 ago.2022), que acaba de saltarme a la cara.

*¿Qué signo hay en la parte superior de esa silla?*


----------



## BlueOrange (29 Ago 2022)

Detalle del *Royal Albert Hall* en 2017.

La masonería londinense todos los años hace una celebración en el Royal Albert Hall de aquella ciudad, desde hace nosecuánto. *Ejemplo de 1875* (portada de prensa de aquel año).







Detalle de una logia británica cualquiera.







Floriniápolis, Brasil. Sobre 2016 (*enlace*), (*enlace*).







Detalle de una logia estadounidense, *1879*.







*Quiero decir,* que el problema aunque no lo veamos, es éste, y es internacional (en España estamos trufados de ellos, igual que en Reino Unido). Mírenlos. Entre ellos. Lo organizados que están. Son una familia, más que eso, una piña, a la vez que *un ejército*. Y la pandemia de mentiras, son ellos. La última de sus revoluciones, la más ambiciosa de todas. Una revolución mundial. De ahí que me centre tanto en ellos, porque ellos son el virus, y llega desde la ONU hasta nuestros vecinos aplaudiendo en las ventanas del primer encierro.

Y como Caín con su hermano Abel, no son de los nuestros aún siendo nuestros hermanos de sangre.

_“16 Seréis entregados aún por los padres, por los hermanos, por los parientes y por los amigos, y harán morir a muchos de vosotros, 17 y seréis aborrecidos de todos a causa de mi nombre. 18 Pero no se perderá un solo cabello de vuestra cabeza. 19 Por vuestra paciencia salvaréis vuestras almas"._ - San Lucas 21, 16-19.


----------



## BlueOrange (30 Ago 2022)

*Riesgos para la salud de 5G**: ¿Cuánta exposición pueden soportar los humanos?*

"5G se basa principalmente en el ancho de banda de la onda milimétrica, conocida por causar una dolorosa sensación de ardor. También se ha relacionado con problemas oculares y cardíacos, función inmunológica suprimida, daño genético y problemas de fertilidad.

Las exposiciones persistentes a frecuencias de microondas como las de los teléfonos celulares pueden causar disfunción mitocondrial y daño al ADN nuclear debido a los radicales libres producidos por el peroxinitrito.

Las exposiciones excesivas a teléfonos celulares y redes Wi-Fi se han relacionado con enfermedades crónicas como arritmias cardíacas, ansiedad, depresión, autismo, Alzheimer e infertilidad."








5G Health Risks: How Much Exposure Can Humans Withstand?


5G technology relies primarily on the bandwidth of the millimeter wave, known to cause a painful burning sensation. It’s also been linked to eye and heart problems, suppressed immune function, genetic damage and fertility problems.




childrenshealthdefense.org


----------



## BlueOrange (31 Ago 2022)

DIRECTO nocturno.

*Twich.*


Una vez terminado el programa lo suben a *odysee.com* para verlos en diferido.








LA QUINTA COLUMNA


La Quinta Columna es un espacio para el libre pensamiento ... Un espacio para la investigación, análisis, ciencia, opinión, entrevistas de toda la actualidad .. En esta comunidad tienen cabida todas a...




odysee.com




*Telegram *de la Quinta Columna:








LA QUINTA COLUMNA TV


INFORMACIÓN ALTERNATIVA SIN CENSURA




t.me




*Foro *en telegram de La Quinta Columna:








FORO LA QUINTA COLUMNA


https://t.me/OPERAC_ENJAMBRE	Compartir este enlace a quien quiera sumarse al enjambre




t.me




*trovo.live* es otra plataforma de emisión online.





Trovo







trovo.live


----------



## BlueOrange (2 Sep 2022)

Este artículo está muy censurado y la web de donde lo copio la han tirado abajo (https://corona2inspect.net/2022/04/15/entrevista-de-richplanet-a-mik-andersen/). He traído esta entrevista desde archive.org, donde había copias alojadas allí.

*Entrevista de Richplanet a Mik Andersen*
C0r0n@2Inspect – Revisión y análisis de los artículos científicos relativos a las técnicas y métodos experimentales empleados en las vacunas contra el c0r0n@v|rus, evidencias, daños, hipótesis, opiniones y retos. (Corona2Inspect)







ABRIL 15, 2022 MIKANDERSEN

Un importante comunicador y divulgador, Richard D. Hall, responsable del programa y la web *RichPlanet.net* se puso en contacto con Corona2Inspect en febrero de 2022, para realizar una entrevista a Mik Andersen, en relación a los descubrimientos, indicios y evidencias que arroja la observación de las vacunas del Coronavirus. Richard elaboró un documental muy exhaustivo e interesante, titulado “Brain Jabbed” [*parte 1*, *2* y *3*], en el que se explican muchas de las cuestiones abordadas en la entrevista. En esta ocasión, aunque con retraso, tengo a bien compartir el texto de la entrevista, que sigue siendo relevante en estos momentos. Quiero aprovechar la ocasión para agradecerle su trabajo y esfuerzo, por divulgar el trabajo que se viene realizando, en favor de esclarecer la verdad. También aprovecho para trasladar un afectuoso saludo a todos los seguidores de Corona2Inspect, agradecerles su fidelidad, a pesar de estas semanas con aparente inactividad. Corona2Inspect sigue activo y continúa el trabajo de investigación y análisis. Gracias a todos.

*1. Pregunta. Richard D. Hall. He investigado las reclamaciones e indicios de las direcciones MAC. Me emocioné porque pensé que esto proporcionaría una prueba completa de la nanotecnología. Así que ideé algunas pruebas para probar Bluetooth en personas vacunadas y logré probar a 10 personas vacunadas. No encontré ninguno que emitiera señales de Bluetooth. Sospecho que si las redes intra corporales in vivo se comunican con sistemas externos, puede ser con señales 5G o 6G, o algo más ¿Podría explicar algo al respecto?
Respuesta. Mik Andersen.* En cuanto a la dirección MAC es algo difícil de enfocar, puesto que hay cosas que sabemos y otras muchas que desconocemos. El equipo francés, encabezado por Germán Sarlange, realizó un *experimento para demostrar la presencia/emisión de direcciones MAC, a través de bluetooth*, obteniendo resultados positivos. En este trabajo se demuestra que una parte importante de las personas vacunadas emitía estos identificadores MAC. Entiendo que este fenómeno es real, aunque han de llevarse a cabo con los medios y condiciones adecuados. Lo que sí es cierto es que no siempre, una persona vacunada emite estas direcciones MAC, visibles a través del receptor Bluetooth del teléfono móvil. Esto está descrito en la literatura científica, en concreto en los protocolos de nanocomunicación inalámbrica *DCCORONA* y *EECORONA*. Según se indica, uno de los problemas de las redes de nanocomunicación es la limitada energía con la que cuentan para poder operar. Esto significa que no siempre se encuentran encendidas, funcionando o emitiendo señales. Sólo ocurre cuando reciben señales desde el exterior del cuerpo o bien cuando se recopila información que se debe transmitir. Obviamente, este comportamiento responde a un paradigma cliente/servidor, donde el servidor de datos es la persona inoculada con la vacuna, y el cliente (desconocido todavía) remite la petición de datos o tareas. Hay otros aspectos que se deben considerar en este asunto de las direcciones MAC. Puede suceder que la persona vacunada no esté suficientemente energizada. Esto es que su red de nanocomunicaciones, no disponga de energía suficiente, o bien algunos de sus componentes no se hayan terminado de formar o construir. Los últimos descubrimientos que estamos haciendo, nos indican que existe autoensamblaje de componentes. Dicho de otra forma, si los objetos de la red de nanocomunicaciones intracorporal no se ensamblan bien, o existe algún defecto o deficiencia, esto puede provocar un problema de funcionamiento. De hecho, no nos extraña, puesto que cada día es necesaria una dosis más de la vacuna. En relación a este tema de las direcciones MAC, realicé un experimento con mi teléfono móvil en un mercado de navidad donde obtuve cientos de direcciones MAC, diferenciadas de los teléfonos móviles de los individuos vacunados que aguardaban en las colas de caja. También he realizado pruebas en zonas alejadas de contaminación electromagnética y he detectado con eficacia a personas vacunadas acercarse a mi posición. Además de todo esto, hay otros aspectos a considerar. Se trata del proceso de ping/emparejamiento de direcciones MAC y su identificación con el individuo vacunado. Se baraja la hipótesis de que hay un proceso de ping por el que se transmiten las direcciones MAC del vacunado a una dirección IP remota a través del Gateway (teléfono móvil o smartphone más próximo) del vacunado. Esto se haría de forma periódica o recursiva, hasta obtener un registro de emisiones que vinculen las MAC del individuo con un dispositivo móvil, con el que frecuentemente se suelen enviar. Mediante un algoritmo estadístico, se puede determinar que las MAC 1,2,3,n… se envían el 90% de las ocasiones con un determinado dispositivo smartphone. En el momento en que se aplica este algoritmo, se sabe que dichas MAC corresponden a un titular del teléfono o smartphone. A partir de ese momento, la red de nanocomunicaciones intracorporal de ese individuo, puede permanecer en silencio, hasta la próxima petición. De todos modos, no descartaría que hubiera otros mecanismos o tipos de señal que infieran en el fenómeno MAC. Cada día estamos descubriendo algo nuevo, y parece evidente que nada de lo que se viene observando debería estar en las vacunas. También puedo darte detalles de la nanocomunicación dentro del cuerpo. Conforme a la literatura científica, *se alude claramente a señales de tipo TS-OOK* que sería el protocolo de transmisión de datos binarios. Si se obtuviera una evidencia de comunicación TS-OOK dentro del cuerpo de una persona inoculada, sería una buena prueba que consolidaría aún más lo que ya venimos observando a través de las imágenes del microscopio y los artículos científicos.

*2. P. Richard D. Hall. ¿Cuál diría que es la evidencia más sólida de que la micro/nanotecnología relativa a nano-comunicación está dentro de las inyecciones de COVID-19?
R. Mik Andersen.* Hay tres evidencias claras. La primera es la *detección de objetos rectangulares y cuadrangulares* que responden a una *morfología de micro/nano antenas de pajarita o “bowties” de doble y cuádruple hoja*, que están explícitamente recogidas en la literatura científica, en el contexto de las redes de nanocomunicación inalámbrica intracorporal para dispositivos nano-electrónicos. Las probabilidades de que un hallazgo así sea fortuito, son equivalentes a las de encontrar una moneda de 5 céntimos de euros en Marte. No creemos que sea un cristal de sal, cuya caprichosa forma da como resultado una micro-rectena de pajarita. Sencillamente, resulta muy improbable. Téngase en cuenta que este hallazgo no se puede separar de la fenomenología MAC y de la clara presencia de grafeno, ya demostrada por el doctor Campra. La segunda evidencia es la detección de objetos con aparente circuitería circunscrita, con una *importante semejanza a los circuitos demux de nano-routers*, entre otros dispositivos aún no identificados, véanse las imágenes *obtenidas por la Quinta Columna **y el **equipo de investigadores neozelandés*. En tercer lugar, la localización de pruebas gráficas de *autoensamblaje epitexial basado en plantillas de ADN sintético o artificial* (Véase referencia de Liu, J.; Wei, J.; Yang, Z. 2021). Recientemente se ha obtenido una nueva prueba de autoensamblaje y nanotecnología de ADN sintético, al encontrar una coincidencia exacta entre el tipo de cristales que se forman en las vacunas, en comparación con los observados en la literatura científica relativa a nanotecnología del ADN. Este último hallazgo está próximo a su publicación, y esperamos que termine por despejar toda duda al respecto.

*3. P. Richard D. Hall. ¿Se ha puesto en contacto con alguien en el campo de la nanotecnología, como otros científicos, para alertarlos sobre las imágenes?
R. Mik Andersen.* Por discreción prefiero no indicarlo. Sin embargo, sí le puedo decir que la comunicación y divulgación pública ha sido boicoteada por la censura. Recientemente, el antiguo blog de Corona2Inspect fue censurado y posteriormente cerrado. Esto nos indica que las altas instancias, responsables de esta operación de vacunación a nivel mundial, no desean que se produzca un debate científico, o bien parecen querer dificultar la comunicación de los hallazgos y descubrimientos que se publican. Cuando esto ocurre en un asunto de índole científica, demuestran que encubren la verdad, o al menos les resulta incómodo. La censura se produjo sin aducir una explicación, argumentación o motivo concreto. En Ciencia se acepta la discrepancia, siempre que se justifica y argumenta una posición y defiende con pruebas. En Corona2Inspect se intenta justificar cada afirmación que se escribe. De hecho, puede decirse que las afirmaciones de Corona2Inspect son las afirmaciones que hacen los autores de los artículos citados. En realidad, no hay invención por mi parte. Todo tiene su fundamentación en la Ciencia publicada y difundida a través de las revistas científicas, la inmensa mayoría, de reconocido prestigio internacional. Entiendo que la comunidad científica debería estar alerta, atenta y cautelosa con todo lo relativo a la vacuna, sobre todo desde el momento en que el doctor Campra encontró patrones y trazas de grafeno, lo cual, fue divulgado en julio de 2021. También hay que tener en cuenta que a lo largo de la investigación que se viene desarrollando en Corona2Inspect, se han abordado temáticas que varían desde la Biología, a la Química, pasando por la Neurociencia, la Nanotecnología, la Ingeniería de Materiales, la Medicina, la Electrónica, las Telecomunicaciones…Si se da cuenta, se necesita la capacidad de dirección y coordinación de las Universidades y Centros de investigación para facilitar, o por lo menos, permitir el estudio de los viales de las vacunas desde todos estos puntos de vista. Sin embargo, hemos visto y comprobado que esto no ha ocurrido. Al contrario, no se han permitido los contra-análisis pertinentes para reproducir el trabajo de Campra. Esto se ha tenido que hacer al margen de los gobiernos y administraciones de cada país. Obviamente, estas políticas dificultan sobremanera la comunicación entre investigadores y el avance de cualquier prueba o trabajo independiente. También quiero aprovechar la ocasión para transmitir un mensaje a la Comunidad Científica, para que se tome la molestia de analizar los viales de las vacunas (muestras de sus distintos lotes, desde el comienzo de la vacunación), a fin de corroborar lo ya observado por Campra y obviamente, aportar y publicar sus apreciaciones y resultados de lo observado, desde su experiencia y área de conocimiento. Este trabajo es urgente y debe producirse y divulgarse de forma ágil, a través de formatos de publicación más efectivos. Un ejemplo de esto podría ser el formato blog, pero estoy seguro de que encontrarán las plataformas y medios adecuados para llevarlo a cabo.

*4. P. Richard D. Hall. ¿Ha encontrado alguna evidencia de nano-lípidos de ARNm u otras tecnologías de vacunas en las imágenes de microscopio que ha estudiado?
R. Mik Andersen.* Lamentablemente no he encontrado ese patrón, pero no puedo asegurar que no existan. De hecho, el informe preliminar del doctor Campra, confirma la presencia de RNA. Es por este motivo, por el que se necesitan más ojos observando y analizando las muestras de las vacunas. Resulta imprescindible esclarecer la verdad, sea cual sea, guste más o menos.

*5. P. Richard D. Hall. ¿O cree que hay ARNm y nanotecnología en cada vacuna?
R. Mik Andersen.* Esta es una buena pregunta. Según se está demostrando, parece que todas las vacunas presentan una solución acuosa en la que está presente el grafeno. Se ha podido *verificar en el informe final del doctor Campra*. Podríamos concebirlo como una base común. Por otra parte, cada vacuna parece presentar “ingredientes” diferentes. De hecho, hay diferencias entre los objetos observados en las distintas vacunas. Sin embargo, no hay suficiente información gráfica, excepto de la más promulgada, que es Pfizer. Con esto quiero decir, que es difícil realizar una afirmación en base a la poca información que se tiene. Ahora bien, el hecho de que se ocultase la presencia de grafeno en las vacunas, debería ser motivo suficiente, para dudar de las composiciones declaradas oficialmente en todas las vacunas y por consiguiente de la presencia del virus y claro está (si me lo permite) del “circo” establecido en torno a la pandemia. Sinceramente, no hay motivos para confiar. Con este planteamiento, podemos esperarlo todo. Sin embargo, si me pide una opinión, respondiendo a su pregunta, sí creo que puede haber ARNm, tecnología CRISPR-Cas (para la edición genética), nanotecnología y además grafeno, micro/nanotubos de carbono CNT en sus variantes SWCNT y MWCNT. También creo que hay *autoensamblaje basado en ADN (DNA) sintético* con el cual se construyen los componentes y dispositivos micro/nano-electrónicos. De hecho se pueden construir nano-router de ADN sintético usando autoensamblaje origami, tal como se infiere del *proyecto CORDIS para el desarrollo de nanorouters de ADN* financiado por la UE, en el que se indica y cito textualmente, que “el objetivo del proyecto nanorouters ha sido diseñar robots a nanoescala, fabricados a partir de moléculas de ADN sintético, capaces de redirigir la comunicación celular entre células; y demostrarlos en un modelo clínicamente relevante… El trabajo realizado en el proyecto se centró en el diseño de robots de ADN sintetizables a gran escala, hechos íntegramente de ADN (y sin incluir fármacos químicos ni proteínas, para mantener la homogeneidad del material y la sencillez de fabricación); su demostración en sistemas de tipo celular múltiple in vitro y, finalmente, su demostración in-vivo, se completó a finales de 2017”. Ahora bien, desde 2017 se han desarrollado distintos modelos de autoensamblaje, por lo que no se puede descartar, que en cada vacuna se haya desarrollado una solución diferente para conseguir el mismo propósito o finalidad. De todos modos, la investigación sigue abierta y es importante contemplar todas las posibilidades tomando como referencia siempre las evidencias y pruebas que contrastamos, con objeto de afianzar el suelo que pisamos.


----------



## BlueOrange (2 Sep 2022)

*6. P. Richard D. Hall. ¿Tiene alguna idea sobre cómo se logró la fabricación de una cantidad tan grande de componentes de nanotecnología?
R. Mik Andersen.* Como he indicado anteriormente, en realidad no se fabrican los componentes nanotecnológicos ya configurados. Según parece, se auto-ensamblarían, de acuerdo a un patrón o plantilla de ADN sintético. De hecho, el proyecto CORDIS que acabo de citar, indica que el ADN se puede sintetizar a gran escala, por lo que sería interesante hacer esta pregunta a los investigadores de este proyecto. De todos modos, podemos encontrar la respuesta a su pregunta en la literatura científica, habría que revisar el trabajo de (Praetorius, F.; Kick, B.; Behler, K.L.; Honemann, M.N.; Weuster-Botz, D.; Dietz, H. 2017) titulado “Biotechnological mass production of DNA origami” en donde se explica que el ADN sintético origami, empleado en el autoensamblaje, se concibe a partir de una “nanoestructura a partir de una molécula de andamio monocatenario muy larga sostenida en su lugar por muchos oligonucleótidos básicos monocatenarios cortos… Solo las moléculas de andamiaje derivadas de bacteriófagos son susceptibles de producción en masa escalable y eficiente; las hebras cortas más cortas se obtienen mediante una costosa síntesis en fase sólida o procesos enzimáticos… mostramos que las hebras simples de ADN de longitud virtualmente arbitraria y con secuencias virtualmente arbitrarias se pueden producir de una manera escalable y rentable mediante el uso de bacteriófagos para generar ADN precursor de una sola hebra”. No lo digo yo, lo dice Praetorius y su equipo. En resumen, parece que no es un problema para la Ciencia moderna, a tenor de lo que se está indicando.

*7. P. Richard D. Hall. ¿Dónde sospechas que se está fabricando la nanotecnología? Debe haber un equipo trabajando en secreto para producir los prototipos de las inyecciones de nanotecnología.
R. Mik Andersen.* A tenor de lo que estamos viendo, claramente en laboratorios especializados, aunque desconozco el tipo de medios necesarios para hacerlo. No puedo imaginar cuán sofisticado debe ser, o quizás, paradójicamente no lo sea tanto. Es algo difícil de aventurar. En cuanto a lugares secretos, no sería de extrañar, o quizás no tan secretos, por ejemplo, en un polígono industrial o de oficinas, un laboratorio subterráneo… Incluso podría suceder, que muchos técnicos encargados de la producción, no sepan para qué se usarán los compuestos que fabrican. De todos modos, lo que sí parece claro es que las investigaciones de miles de científicos en todo el mundo han servido como base, para crear la nanotecnología que estamos observando en las vacunas, y claro está, la gran mayoría no tendrían ni idea de cuál iba a ser el uso final. De hecho, en casi todos los artículos científicos que he podido leer he observado que la finalidad y objetivos de investigación eran muy loables y beneficiosos. Por ejemplo, desarrollar tratamientos contra enfermedades neurodegenerativas, contra el cáncer, o la reparación de tejidos, o bien la eliminación de bacterias, la mejora de la supervisión de personas enfermas… También la energía nuclear estaba llamada a ser un gran avance en favor de la humanidad, pero ya sabemos lo que ocurrió. Obviamente, resulta lógico pensar que tiene que haber responsables científicos al frente de estos proyectos, que tengan conocimiento completo de toda la operación, que conozcan la finalidad y objetivos de las vacunas, con todo lujo de detalles, sus implicaciones políticas, económicas, estratégicas, y obviamente las consecuencias para la salud de las personas… todo ello, de acuerdo a las directrices dadas por personas aún más importantes y con mayor poder decisorio en la escala jerárquica.

*8. P. Richard D. Hall. ¿Tiene alguna idea sobre quién está involucrado? ¿Qué personas, qué organizaciones? ¿Qué países?
R. Mik Andersen.* Comprendo que es importante conocer quién, quiénes o qué entidades están involucradas en todo esto. Lamentablemente no investigo esta cuestión, ya que deberían ser los jueces y fiscales quienes lo hicieran, pero estoy al tanto de las hipótesis y teorías que se publican al respecto, así que le daré una opinión, la cual, espero que todos los lectores tomen con la debida reserva, como cualquier otra opinión. Considero que se trata de una operación coordinada a nivel mundial. Si analizamos lo que está ocurriendo en todos los países del mundo, se observan las mismas políticas y campañas de vacunación indiscriminadas, se aportan las mismas excusas para la vacunación, se utilizan los mismos métodos de diagnóstico PCR, se publican las mismas noticias, los mismos relatos y narrativas periodísticas, casi se obliga a la vacunación, se están persiguiendo las voces críticas, no se permite el análisis de la vacuna por la vía oficial, se limitan libertades, se aumenta el control y la presión sobre las personas, se manipulan las estadísticas, se ocultan los datos reales de muertes y daños que producen… En todas partes está ocurriendo lo mismo. Ello parece indicar que casi todos los países son cómplices, o están de acuerdo en llevar la campaña de vacunación hasta sus últimas consecuencias, al margen del debate y análisis científico (que no ha habido) y de las muertes y el sufrimiento que está ocasionando. Por tanto debemos pensar que es un fenómeno global, a gran escala, de acuerdo a un plan perfectamente trazado, unas líneas de actuación coordinadas… para el cual, los responsables políticos y dirigentes, tienen razones ocultas que no están compartiendo con la población. De acuerdo a la situación geopolítica y económica que configura el orden mundial que conocíamos, parece que los organismos supranacionales como la ONU, y en particular la OMS han tenido un poder de influencia y de decisión incontestable, desde que comenzó la llamada “pandemia”. Es bastante probable que, en los escalones más elevados de la pirámide de poder, se encuentren los responsables de lo ocurrido, usando la pandemia como excusa, la vacuna como instrumento y el terror como medio del que servirse para cambiar el orden que conocíamos, en lo que hoy conocemos como Nuevo Orden Mundial.

*9. P. Richard D. Hall. ¿Qué método cree que podrían usar los sistemas intracorporales en las inyecciones para comunicarse con los sistemas externos?
R. Mik Andersen.* Conforme a la literatura científica, las* redes de nanocomunicación inalámbrica* para *nanodispositivos intracorporales* tienen dos objetivos claros. El primero es monitorizar y recopilar datos de los parámetros, actividad o datos neurológicos, cardiacos, fisiológicos del individuo, facilitando su transmisión a servidores y bases de datos remotas (en Internet), para conformar el Big-data y su analítica mediante software de IA (Inteligencia Artificial). El segundo es interactuar con los individuos, especialmente en el apartado neuronal y de la psique humana. Para lograrlo, existen dos teorías de la comunicación intracorporal. Por un lado, la comunicación electromagnética, orientada a propagar señales electromagnéticas, que contienen los datos que generan los nodos de la red hacia el exterior del cuerpo y también del exterior al interior del cuerpo, para poder interactuar con ellos. Por otra parte, se encuentra la comunicación molecular, cuyo rango de aplicación se orienta, especialmente en el sistema nervioso central y en el cerebro en particular. Este tipo de comunicación tiene un alcance más reducido, pero tiene la ventaja de que permite distinguir aspectos tan notables como la segregación de neurotransmisores, y otros tipos de moléculas complejas, que se generan en la comunicación neuronal natural. La comunicación molecular y neuronal son complementarias. De hecho, se emplean de forma combinada para tener una imagen completa del estado o situación del individuo. Una vez se entiende estos tipos de comunicación, hay que saber que existe una topología de red. A diferencia de la red de nuestro hogar o trabajo, la topología de la red intracorporal es más compleja y opera con varios dispositivos esenciales. En primer lugar, se necesitan nodos básicos, biosensores y puntos cuánticos de grafeno GQD, nanotubos de carbono CNT, que se expanden y diseminan por todo el cuerpo, incluyendo nuestro cerebro, gracias a que pueden traspasar la barrera hematoencefálica. Estos objetos pueden actuar como sensores que recopilan señales eléctricas, pulsaciones, o variaciones de voltaje, en resumen, datos de nuestro cuerpo, constantes, composición de la sangre, actividad cerebral… y la transfieren como pulsos eléctricos al siguiente objeto de la topología, el nano-controlador o nano-router. Los micro/nano-routers se ensamblarían a partir de cadenas de ADN sintético y grafeno, lo que permite su alojamiento en todo el cuerpo, incluido el cerebro. Posteriormente se autoensamblan y comienzan a recibir las señales emitidas por los nodos y biosensores. Las direcciones MAC están configuradas en los circuitos de memoria (creemos que también construidos con ADN sintético y grafeno). De esta forma, reciben las señales electromagnéticas y las codificarían automáticamente en otro tipo de señal más sencilla, denominada TS-OOK, con la que se retransmiten los datos en binario a un siguiente nivel en la topología, esto es el nano-interfaz. El nano-interfaz es otro dispositivo electrónico auto-ensamblado que es capaz de codificar los datos binarios de TS-OOK para su transmisión fuera del cuerpo. Las nano-antenas plasmónicas ayudan a retransmitir y propagar todas las señales que produce la red intracorporal, tanto en el interior del cuerpo en regiones locales, como hacia el exterior. Obviamente el nano-interfaz transmite mensajes con *cabeceras muy concretas*, donde se identifica el dispositivo MAC, la dirección IP a la que se envía la información y el contenido binario con la información obtenida por los nodos en la base de la topología. Estos mensajes tienen que ser recibidos por un “Gateway” (puerta de enlace), que es un dispositivo móvil o smartphone (habitualmente lo refieren así en la literatura), que tiene conexión a Internet, y que se encargaría de hacer llegar el mensaje a su destino, sin dar señas a su propietario, quedando oculto en el tráfico de datos. Dicho de otra forma, cualquier teléfono móvil próximo al individuo vacunado podría estar transmitiendo los datos que genera la nanored. Debido a lo sensible de la información con la que se trafica en este sistema, la seguridad es un aspecto importante, que han tenido muy en consideración, por lo que es de esperar que se hayan creado todo tipo de medidas para limitar este riesgo (Al-Turjman, F. 2020) y que no sea fácil la interceptación de las comunicaciones. Por otra parte, está el proceso inverso de comunicación, la recepción de señales desde fuera del cuerpo hacia el interior, más orientado a la neuromodulación, control conductual y neuroestimulación a partir de los nodos, biosensores, nanotubos de carbono, alojados en el tejido cerebral. Está constatado en la literatura científica que pueden activarse zonas del cerebro de forma inalámbrica utilizando estos nodos, transductores y nanotecnología, lo que puede incidir en los patrones de comportamiento, la posibilidad de injertar ideas, predisponer al individuo para tener determinados sentimientos y sensaciones, y probablemente pensamientos. Obviamente esto es un atropello contra la libertad, el libre albedrío y los derechos más básicos y fundamentales del ser humano. No en vano ya se están aprobando leyes de *neuroderechos*, según informan distintos *medios de comunicación*, como el *caso de Chile*. Esto no sólo supone una *declaración de intenciones*, ya que es la prueba de que se ha conseguido hacer algo aberrante.

*10. P. Richard D. Hall. Si las personas han sido inyectadas con micro/nano-tecnología. ¿Hay alguna forma de destruir su función? Por ejemplo, con fuerte pulso electromagnético?
R. Mik Andersen.* Aún no lo sabemos, aquí entramos en el terreno de la especulación. Si bien el grafeno sí puede ser degradado en alguna medida, la nanotecnología que se conforma en el interior del cuerpo, de acuerdo al autoensamblaje de ADN sintético, resulta un problema aún pendiente de solucionar. Siento no poder dar buenas noticias al respecto, pero aún no conozco método concreto en la literatura, por el cual pueda ser eliminado, aunque tampoco puedo asegurar que no exista. Se necesita investigar más para poder ofrecer una respuesta más clara. Probablemente, tendrían que ser desarrolladas técnicas de bio-remediación para proceder a la limpieza y descomposición de ese ADN sintético. Probablemente y aunque pueda resultar paradójico, con otra inyección de nanotecnología que sirva para contrarrestar y limpiar el contenido de inyecciones pretéritas. Sin embargo, no parece que esta solución vaya a ser proporcionada por las empresas farmacéuticas a tenor de lo que estamos observando y de la desconfianza/rechazo que ello generaría.En relación a un pulso electromagnético (EMP), entiendo que puede inhabilitar la electrónica convencional. Si bien esto es así, también hay que considerar que los nanodispositivos electrónicos basados en ADN sintético, combinado con grafeno e hidrogel, aun poseyendo capacidades superconductoras, también poseen capacidades plasmónicas y muy probablemente de Hall Cuántico. Esto significa que bien podría ocasionar una interrupción de su funcionamiento, pero no está claro que ésta fuera permanente. Hace falta experimentarlo convenientemente para poder dar una respuesta más clara. De todos modos, un EMP, dependiendo de su intensidad, también podría ocasionar daños en la biología del individuo, por lo que no es una solución segura, al menos de momento.


----------



## BlueOrange (2 Sep 2022)

*11. P. Richard D. Hall. ¿Crees que las antenas fractales podrían usarse como una micro-antena para comunicarse con el exterior del cuerpo?
R. Mik Andersen.* Sí, no creo que podamos descartar esa posibilidad. En esta *entrada sobre fractales de grafeno*, una de las primeras identificaciones que realicé, se observa una imagen de un patrón fractal que se conformó durante el proceso de secado de una muestra de sangre de una persona vacunada. La imagen fue obtenida y analizada por el equipo alemán (Axel Bolland, Bärbel Ghitalla, Holger Fischer, Elmar Becker). Curiosamente parecía coincidir con la cristalización fractal del grafeno. Al investigar más a fondo esta temática observé que la literatura recogía las antenas fractales de grafeno, y especialmente el desarrollo de dendritas, como la característica fundamental para potenciar, aumentar y propagar mejor las señales electromagnéticas. En aquel momento, no tenía ni idea de que esto podía tener relación con la red inalámbrica de nanocomunicaciones intracorporal. Sin embargo, este hallazgo sirvió para comprender la finalidad del grafeno en las vacunas. No sólo resultaba ser *un tóxico muy dañino*, también parecía quedar en evidencia, que servía para transmitir información/datos a modo de antenas, a lo cual se le añadía el detalle de la capacidad de absorber la radiación electromagnética y operar en la banda de THz. Estos datos fueron fundamentales para encontrar los artículos científicos, que abordaban la nanocomunicación in-vivo en el cuerpo humano, todos los protocolos y procedimientos implicados. Esto se debía a que las antenas fractales de grafeno proporcionaban una calidad y ancho de banda muy adecuados para el tráfico de datos dentro del cuerpo humano. Esto sirvió para abrirme los ojos y darme cuenta de que muy probablemente esa era la razón de ser de las vacunas, sin excluir otras, claro está. Posteriormente, se fue descubriendo que la literatura científica y las imágenes al microscopio iban confirmando la hipótesis de la nanotecnología al encontrar nano-antenas plasmónicas, rectenas nano-routers y recientemente cristales de ADN compatibles con nanotecnología. Teniendo en cuenta estos precedentes, como he indicado antes, no se puede descartar que este tipo de microestructuras puedan emplearse para transmitir datos al exterior del cuerpo o recibirlos. En cuanto a las morfologías de las micro/nano antenas, es muy variada. En la literatura, se encuentran micro/nano antenas con forma triangular, en forma de T, L, H, U y C, incluso de cruz fractal (Moghadasi, M.N.; Sadeghzadeh, R.A.; Toolabi, M.; Jahangiri, P.; Zarrabi, F.B. 2016 | Moshiri, S.M.M.; Nozhat, N. 2021 | Heydari, S.; Bazgir, M.; Zarrabi, F.B.; Gandji, N.P.; Rastan, I. 2017 | Ullah, Z.; Witjaksono, G.; Nawi, I.; Tansu, N.; Irfan-Khattak, M.; Junaid, M. 2020 | Feichtner, T.; Selig, O.; Hecht, B. 2017 | Lee, S.Y. 2019 | Zarrabi, F.B. 2016 | Abdi, H.; Nourinia, J.; Ghobadi, C. 2019 | Yao, H.; Liu, X.; Zhu, H.; Li, H.; Dong, G.; Bi, K. 2020). Sin embargo, sí se han observado lo que podrían ser micro-antenas con forma de C, L y T en las vacunas. Por tanto, no hay que descartar que puedan localizarse nuevos objetos y elementos de la red intracorporal, conforme se sigan realizando observaciones y obteniendo nuevas imágenes al microscopio.

*12. P. Richard D. Hall. El Dr. Franc Zalewski afirmó que creció una “cosa” de 3 patas alimentando huevos con cinta de grafito. En el MS Saavedra 2014 se afirma que el crecimiento de Nano Fibra de carbono se podría lograr con cinta adhesiva. ¿Crees que Zalewski estaba cultivando un pulpo de nanotubos de carbono? De hecho, ¿las afirmaciones de Hydra Vulgaris están presentes en las vacunas en realidad CNT Octopus?
R. Mik Andersen.* Creo que el doctor Zalewski quedó impresionado cuando observó aquello al microscopio. Creo que cualquier persona tendría esa reacción y sentiría una gran preocupación acto seguido. A mi modo de ver, ofreció una rueda de prensa en la que quiso concienciar de que algo no muy bueno estaba pasando con las vacunas. Supongo que lo denominó “La Cosa” para hacerlo viral y creo que lo consiguió y concienció a muchas personas. Sin embargo, las imágenes que presentó, creo que corresponden a *nanotubos de carbono de pared simple y múltiple* y a *nanopulpos de carbono*. Los micro/nanopulpos de carbono crecen a partir de CNT y también cintas de grafeno, siempre y cuando, éstas estén decoradas con otros materiales que actúan como catalizadores o agentes de nucleación. Estos materiales provocan un crecimiento del carbono en diversos brazos o ramificaciones, lo cual fue descrito como los brazos del pulpo. También se ha hablado de hydra-vulgaris, pero la morfología observada no parece corresponder, tampoco su motricidad, o bien su desarrollo y crecimiento. A menos que se encuentren pruebas claras de su presencia, debemos considerar que lo más probable es que se trate de nanotubos de carbono CNT con ramificaciones. De hecho la presencia de nanotubos de carbono es completamente compatible con el resto de pruebas y evidencias ya observadas en torno a la red intracorporal de nanocomunicaciones, siendo un elemento fundamental para la neuromodulación, ya que los CNT en sus diversas variantes, pueden asimilarse en el tejido neuronal, para conformar una red neurológica artificial, solapada con la que tiene el individuo, desarrollando las funciones de electrodos, puenteando la conductividad neuronal y favoreciendo la neuromodulación y la neuroestimulación.

*13. P. Richard D. Hall. El Dr. Robert Young afirmó en su informe haber identificado un parásito Trypanosoma cruzi. En 2016 Huang, HW | Sakar,MS | Petruska,AJ | PanŽ,S | Nelson,BJ discuten la creación de una versión sintética de Trypanosoma brucei como un nadador que en apariencia es muy similar al cruzi. ¿Crees que el Dr. Young pudo haber descubierto un nadador sintético?
R. Mik Andersen.* Creo que es bastante posible. Tienen una morfología muy similar. En la *entrada sobre nadadores* y en base a la literatura científica, se explica que esos patrones corresponden a cintas de hidrogel y grafeno, cuyo movimiento y estimulación puede producirse en base a campos electromagnéticos. No sería descabellado pensar que estos objetos se pudieran constituir mediante autoensamblaje y ADN sintético. Las hipótesis sobre este objeto aún están abiertas.

*14. P. Richard D. Hall. Nanotubos de carbono en el medio ambiente. Es posible que los CNT ya estén en el medio ambiente y tengan propiedades de autoensamblaje ¿Tiene alguna opinión sobre su relación con Morgellons?
R. Mik Andersen.* No sería descartable que existiera ese tipo de contaminación. Se han encontrado *decenas de patentes* que toman el grafeno como componente fundamental para el desarrollo de *fertilizantes, productos fitosanitarios, plaguicidas, fungicidas*… Y los productos de la agricultura son consumidos a diario por toda la población. De hecho, hay artículos científicos como el de (Wang, J.; Zhu, M.; Chen, Z.; Chen, Y.; Hayat, T.; Alsaedi, A.; Wang, X. 2019) que estudian la forma de eliminar este tóxico, asumiendo que “_con el rápido desarrollo del óxido de grafeno (GO) y sus productos relacionados, el GO puede descargarse en el entorno natural y causar varios problemas ambientales…. Este estudio contribuyó significativamente a la eliminación de GO del ambiente acuático y proporcionó más opciones para la eliminación de GO en su gestión de la contaminación_“. No tenemos razones para desconfiar de lo que Wang y su equipo indican, luego se puede afirmar que la contaminación por nanopartículas existe, sea grafeno, nanotubos o fibras de carbono de tamaño micrométrico. Otro artículo muy interesante a este respecto es el de (Fadeel, B.; Bussy, C.; Merino, S.; Vázquez, E.; Flahaut, E.; Mouchet, F.; Bianco, A. 2018) en el que se señala que “_La creciente explotación de materiales a base de grafeno (GBM) requiere una evaluación exhaustiva del impacto potencial de estos materiales en la salud humana y el medio ambiente. Aquí, discutimos la síntesis y caracterización de los GBM, así como la evaluación del peligro humano y ambiental de los GBM utilizando sistemas modelo in vitro e in vivo con el objetivo de comprender las propiedades que subyacen a los efectos biológicos de estos materiales_” ofreciendo un diagrama muy interesante, véase siguiente figura 1.







_Fig.1. La cadena de la contaminación por grafeno. El ser humano está expuesto al grafeno, pudiendo inhalarlo, ingerirlo o absorberlo a través de la piel. El medio ambiente también es parte afectada, toda la cadena trófica. (Fadeel, B.; Bussy, C.; Merino, S.; Vázquez, E.; Flahaut, E.; Mouchet, F.; Bianco, A. 2018)_

Al observar este diagrama, vemos claras las formas de contaminación del medio ambiente y de intoxicación en el ser humano (vía inhalación, ingestión y exposición dérmica). Tampoco Fadeel y su equipo son sospechosos de mentir en un artículo para la revista ACS Publications, por tanto, la contaminación por grafeno o nanotubos de carbono es una posibilidad bastante real, tanto por accidente en su fabricación, biodegradación de electrónica y materiales que tengan grafeno, como por acción intencionada.

En cuanto a la posibilidad de que los CNT con capacidad de autoensamblaje estén en el medio ambiente, puedo imaginarlo como algo muy probable, pero lo desconozco, no tengo imágenes que pueda analizar y que correspondan a muestras de partículas en suspensión. Tampoco tengo los instrumentos o forma de comprobarlo fehacientemente. En parte, con esto se está jugando y manipulando la situación que estamos viviendo desde que comenzó todo. De aquí la necesidad de alertar a los investigadores independientes del área afín, para que analicen muestras y desarrollen métodos que permitan diagnosticar la presencia de CNT, grafeno y cualquier otro nanomaterial. Está claro que en soluciones acuosas parece más sencillo su análisis al microscopio. Estoy seguro de que existen metodologías adecuadas para llevar a cabo esas investigaciones. Por cierto, en relación a la contaminación por nanomateriales como el grafeno, los CNT y los fullerenos, no puedo dejar de citar el trabajo de (Suhail, M.; Ali, A.; Mathew, S.; Shah, M.A. 2015) que ya en aquella época alertaba de los efectos tóxicos que provocaban necrosis, apoptosis, y autofagia celular, tormenta de citoquinas… efectos compatibles con la COVID-19.

En relación a los Morgellons, en mi opinión se parecen bastante a los nanotubos de carbono, aunque con la salvedad de la escala. Dicho de otra forma, los Morgellons serían tubos de carbono o fibras de carbono a micro escala y de pared múltiple, del *tipo MWCNT*. Como se explicó en la entrada sobre nanopulpos y nanotubos de carbono, pueden crecer si tienen material suficiente para la nucleación, esto sólo requiere de materiales que actúen como catalizadores, grafeno o derivados de carbono en el entorno y una temperatura adecuada. Si se dan estas circunstancias, su crecimiento, aunque lento, puede prolongarse indefinidamente en el tiempo. Esto podría explicar la longitud que pueden llegar a alcanzar, también las coloraciones observadas (rojo, azul… que dependería del material catalizador) y las reacciones que se producen cuando se aproxima un campo magnético o aumenta drásticamente su temperatura, debido a la naturaleza piezoeléctrica. Creo que ésta sería la hipótesis más probable.

*Bibliografía*

Abdi, H., Nourinia, J., & Ghobadi, C. (2019). Design and parametric simulation of triangle nano-particle structures for the visible and near-infrared frequencies. SN Applied Sciences, 1(10), pp. 1-12. https://doi.org/10.1007/s42452-019-1260-3
Al-Turjman, F. (2020). Inteligencia y seguridad en un gran IoNT orientado a 5G: descripción general = Intelligence and security in big 5G-oriented IoNT: An overview. Future Generation Computer Systems, 102, pp. 357-368. https://doi.org/10.1016/j.future.2019.08.009
Bouchedjera, I.A.; Aliouat, Z.; Louail, L. (2020). EECORONA: Sistema de Coordinación y Enrutamiento de Eficiencia Energética para Nanoredes = EECORONA: Energy Efficiency Coordinate and Routing System for Nanonetworks. En: International Symposium on Modelling and Implementation of Complex Systems. https://doi.org/10.1007/978-3-030-58861-8_2
Bouchedjera, I.A.; Louail, L.; Aliouat, Z.; Harous, S. (2020). DCCORONA: Distributed Cluster-based Coordinate and Routing System for Nanonetworks. En: 2020 11th IEEE Annual Ubiquitous Computing, Electronics & Mobile Communication Conference (UEMCON) (pp. 0939-0945). IEEE. https://doi.org/10.1109/UEMCON51285.2020.9298084
Fadeel, B.; Bussy, C.; Merino, S.; Vázquez, E.; Flahaut, E.; Mouchet, F.; Bianco, A. (2018). Safety assessment of graphene-based materials: focus on human health and the environment. ACS nano, 12(11), pp. 10582-10620. https://doi.org/10.1021/acsnano.8b04758
Feichtner, T., Selig, O., & Hecht, B. (2017). Plasmonic nanoantenna design and fabrication based on evolutionary optimization. Optics Express, 25(10), pp. 10828-10842. https://doi.org/10.1364/OE.25.010828
Heydari, S., Bazgir, M., Zarrabi, F. B., Gandji, N. P., & Rastan, I. (2017). Novel optical polarizer design based on metasurface nano aperture for biological sensing in mid-infrared regime. Optical and Quantum Electronics, 49(2), pp. 1-12. https://doi.org/10.1007/s11082-017-0924-8
Lee, S. Y. (2019, May). The use of chalcogenide phase change materials for optical phase control and its plasmonic applications. In Micro-and Nanotechnology Sensors, Systems, and Applications XI (Vol. 10982, p. 109820T). International Society for Optics and Photonics. https://doi.org/10.1117/12.2518381
Liu, J.; Wei, J.; Yang, Z. (2021). Construyendo ensamblajes ordenados de nanopartículas inspirados en la epitaxia atómica = Building ordered nanoparticle assemblies inspired by atomic epitaxy. Physical Chemistry Chemical Physics, 23(36), pp. 20028-20037. https://doi.org/10.1039/D1CP02373J | https://sci-hub.yncjkj.com/10.1039/D1CP02373J
Moghadasi, M. N., Sadeghzadeh, R. A., Toolabi, M., Jahangiri, P., & Zarrabi, F. B. (2016). Fractal cross aperture nano-antenna with graphene coat for bio-sensing application. Microelectronic Engineering, 162, pp. 1-5. https://doi.org/10.1016/j.mee.2016.04.022
Moshiri, S. M. M., & Nozhat, N. (2021). Smart optical cross dipole nanoantenna with multibeam pattern. Scientific Reports, 11(1), pp. 1-12. https://doi.org/10.1038/s41598-021-84495-0
Praetorius, F., Kick, B., Behler, K. L., Honemann, M. N., Weuster-Botz, D., & Dietz, H. (2017). Biotechnological mass production of DNA origami. Nature, 552(7683), 84-87. https://doi.org/10.1038/nature24650
Suhail, M.; Ali, A.; Mathew, S.; Shah, M.A. (2015). Nanomaterial Induced Immune Responses and Cytotoxicity. Journal of Nanoscience and Nanotechnology, 15(1). http://dx.doi.org/10.1166/jnn.2015.10885
Ullah, Z.; Witjaksono, G.; Nawi, I.; Tansu, N.; Irfan-Khattak, M.; Junaid, M. (2020). A review on the development of tunable graphene nanoantennas for terahertz optoelectronic and plasmonic applications. Sensors, 20(5), 1401. https://doi.org/10.3390/s20051401
Wang, J., Zhu, M., Chen, Z., Chen, Y., Hayat, T., Alsaedi, A., & Wang, X. (2019). Polyacrylamide modified molybdenum disulfide composites for efficient removal of graphene oxide from aqueous solutions. Chemical Engineering Journal, 361, 651-659. https://doi.org/10.1016/j.cej.2018.12.123
Yao, H., Liu, X., Zhu, H., Li, H., Dong, G., & Bi, K. (2020). Dual-band microstrip antenna based on polarization conversion metasurface structure. Frontiers in Physics, 8, 279. https://doi.org/10.3389/fphy.2020.00279
Zarrabi, F. B. (2016). Sub wavelength plasmonic nano-antenna with H and U shape for enhancement of multi resonance. Optik, 127(10), pp. 4490-4494. https://doi.org/10.1016/j.ijleo.2016.01.189
Zhang, R., Yang, K., Abbasi, Q. H., Qaraqe, K. A., & Alomainy, A. (2017). Analytical characterisation of the terahertz in-vivo nano-network in the presence of interference based on TS-OOK communication scheme. IEEE Access, 5, pp. 10172-10181. https://doi.org/10.1109/ACCESS.2017.2713459
Zhao, J.; Zhao, Y.; Li, Z.; Wang, Y.; Sha, R.; Seeman, N.C.; Mao, C. (2018). Modulación del autoensamblaje de cristales de ADN con agentes diseñados racionalmente = Modulating Self‐Assembly of DNA Crystals with Rationally Designed Agents. Angewandte Chemie, 130(50), 16767-16770. https://doi.org/10.1002/anie.201809757


----------



## BlueOrange (2 Sep 2022)

--- --- ---​
La web original del artículo traído la han tirado abajo (https://corona2inspect.net/2022/04/15/entrevista-de-richplanet-a-mik-andersen/). He traído esta entrevista desde archive.org, donde había copias alojadas allí.

1ª Copia: Entrevista de Richplanet a Mik Andersen – C0r0n@2Inspect
2ª Copia: Entrevista de Richplanet a Mik Andersen – C0r0n@2Inspect

También acabo de subir la entrevista a los dos blog personales.








Entrevista de Richplanet a Mik Andersen (Corona2Inspect.net, web tirada abajo) - Un Católico Perplejo


Un importante comunicador y divulgador, Richard D. Hall, realiza una entrevista a Mik Andersen, en relación a los descubrimientos, indicios y evidencias que arroja la observación de las vacunas del Coronavirus.




uncatolicoperplejo.com












Entrevista de Richplanet a Mik Andersen (Corona2Inspect.net, web tirada abajo)


Un importante comunicador y divulgador, Richard D. Hall, realiza una entrevista a Mik Andersen, en relación a los descubrimientos, indicios y evidencias que arroja la observación de las vacunas del…




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com





Y mi agradecimiento a los foreros Astebal74 y Siete_e por el artículo.








Sobre el covid19, grafeno, EMF


Esto tiene que estar aquí. Muy bueno. Entrevista de Richplanet a Mik Andersen – C0r0n@2Inspect (corona2inspect.net) Hay que desacargarse la entrevista, ya la han censurado varias veces y la consegui en el cache de google, excelente explicacion de Manolo alias Dir Andersen




www.burbuja.info


----------



## BlueOrange (2 Sep 2022)

Añado algunos artículos de la web tirada abajo* corona2inspect.net*. Grandísimo blog. Les recomiendo mucho que lo miren en archive.org.

*Resumen del fenómeno MAC y la red intracorporal de nanocomunicaciones*
MAYO 8, 2022 MIKANDERSEN

*Entrevista de Richplanet a Mik Andersen*
ABRIL 15, 2022 MIKANDERSEN

*Autoensamblaje de cristales de ADN*
FEBRERO 18, 2022 MIKANDERSEN 7 COMENTARIOS

*Identificación de patrones en vacunas de c0r0n@v|rus: Indicios de autoensamblaje ADN-Origami*
ENERO 3, 2022 MIKANDERSEN 4 COMENTARIOS

*Encontrada evidencia que confirmaría la teoría de las nanorredes centradas en el cuerpo humano: nano-rectenas*
DICIEMBRE 16, 2021 MIKANDERSEN UN COMENTARIO

*Identificación de patrones en vacunas de c0r0n@v|rus: nanoantena plasmónica*
DICIEMBRE 10, 2021 MIKANDERSEN 2 COMENTARIOS

*Identificación de patrones en vacunas de c0r0n@v|rus: nanorouters*
NOVIEMBRE 25, 2021 MIKANDERSEN 3 COMENTARIOS

*Identificación de patrones en vacunas de c0r0n@v|rus: Grietas y arrugas*
NOVIEMBRE 19, 2021 MIKANDERSEN

*Nuevas evidencias de nanotubos de carbono con cuentas a base de perlas de grafeno líquido y grafito policristalino*
NOVIEMBRE 11, 2021 MIKANDERSEN

*Informe técnico del doctor Campra que demuestra la presencia de óxido de grafeno en las vacunas del c0r0n@v|rus*
NOVIEMBRE 10, 2021 MIKANDERSEN 2 COMENTARIOS

*Referencia*
Campra, P. (2021). Detección de grafeno en vacunas COVID19 por espectroscopía Micro-RAMAN. https://www.researchgate.net/publication/355684360-deteccion-grafeno-vacunas-COVID19-espectroscopia-Micro-RAMAN
NOTA: Añado desde laquintacolumna.net para los rezagados que se están desintoxicando de la televisión.
_








FINAL_VERSIÓN_CAMPRA_REPORT_DETECTION_GRAPHENE_IN_COVID19_VACCINES.pdf


Shared with Dropbox




www.dropbox.com




_
(Nota: he sustituído el vídeo de *corona2inspect.net* por este otro).

_Vídeo 1. Presentación del informe técnico del doctor Campra, que demuestra la presencia de óxido de grafeno en las vacunas del c0r0n@v|rus_


----------



## BlueOrange (2 Sep 2022)

Dejo un detalle de ahora mismo, sobre el _"Número Maestro"_ de la masonería.








El colapso nuclear de Francia: sus centrales sólo aprovechan el 33% de su potencia y tienen que importar energía


Francia es el mayor exportador de energía de Europa. Pero esta vez están siendo ellos quienes necesitan importar energía de sus vecinos. En el país galo toda...




www.xataka.com










Dejo la siguiente entrada personal con muchas capturas de titulares de noticias (portadas de prensa en Twitter) del comienzo del encierro (marzo 2020).

*33: El ‘Número Maestro’ de la Masonería. En prensa lo utilizan como sigilo. Esto es, como instrumento cargado de influencia demoníaca sobre nosotros (cegarnos).*








33: El 'Número Maestro' de la Masonería. En prensa lo utilizan como sigilo. Esto es, como instrumento cargado de influencia demoníaca sobre nosotros (cegarnos). - Un Católico Perplejo


La gematría o numerología cabalista es una ciencia esotérica relacionada a la Cábala,. Es una práctica satanista.




uncatolicoperplejo.com





*Nota Introductoria sobre las
fuentes dogmáticas de la Cábala judía **Talmúdica*​
La Cábala judía (que no es de Moisés sino luciferina), era una tradición oral paralela que llevaba oculta la clase sacerdotal farisea. Estas doctrinas beben de las fuentes de la antigua India y Persia. Estos últimos, los persas, primos hermanos en términos de doctrina religiosa de los primeros. Es decir, la *segunda fuente* de la Cábala data de los períodos *védico *y *brahamánico *del induísmo (el pueblo judío estuvo cautivo en *Babilonia*, hoy Iraq, sobre el siglo *VI *antes de Cristo, bebiendo del _"misticismo"_ persa, copia en lo fundamental del indú). Esta segunda fuente de la que bebieron los fariseos fue incorporada y mezclada con las tradiciones orales ocultas y paganas que, esta misma clase sacerdotal traía del *antiguo* *Egipto *(esta es la *primera fuente* de la luciferina Cábala Talmúdica, satanismo de la tierra de los faraones del período del Éxodo, cuando el pueblo judío estuvo cautivo en Egipto entre los siglos *XVII *y *XIII *antes de Cristo). Y todo este mejunje *pasado por un tamiz rabínico,* es lo que embriaga al judaísmo y a su masonería.

*SOBRE LOS NÚMEROS 11 Y 33*
en la tradición indú y persa





​Traigo esta curiosidad del 1er libro (de dos): _*Filosofía y Simbolismo de la Masonería*_ (*copia2*), de Monseñor León Meurin (1893) (en PDF). Gran libro, lo recomiendo mucho.

*Página 12:*​
"Los grados de la Masonería son treinta y tres, como todo el mundo sabe. Y, estudiando los textos de los Vedas indios, hemos hallado el siguiente fragmento:

«¡Oh, dioses (NOTA: demonios) que, en número de once, moráis en los cielos; que en número de once estáis sobre la tierra, y que, en número de once, habitáis con gloria en medio de los aires: que nuestro sacrificio sea grato!»13.

El Atarua-Veda, enseña que en el Prajapati (Brahma) (NOTA: Brahma en Lucifer) se hallan contenidos, cómo miembros, treinta y tres espíritus (trayas-trinschad devah). El Zend-Avesta, libro sagrado de los antiguos Persas, contiene el siguiente trozo:

«¡Que los treinta y tres Amscaspands (Arcángeles) (NOTA: demonios), y Ormazd (Nota: Lucifer) sean puros y victoriosos!»14.

Asimismo, podemos leer en el Yacna, *versículo 33*:
«Invito y honro a todos los señores de la pureza: los treinta y tres más próximos en torno a Havani (el Oriente), a los más puros, a quienes Ahura-Maz-da (Ormazd) (NOTA: Ahura-Maz-da u Ormaz (son el mismo) es la representación persa de Brahma (de Lucifer)) ha instruido, Zarathustra (Zoroastro) anunciado».

Este número misterioso de treinta y tres, al que en parte alguna podíamos hallar explicación, parecía indicarnos una conexión entre los misteriosos de la antigüedad pagana, y la *Masonería *que merecía estudiarse, e incluso prometía el descubrimiento de los secretos más ocultos de esta sociedad tenebrosa. Y no nos hemos engañado."

- _*Filosofía y Simbolismo de la Masonería*_, por Monseñor León Meurin (1893).​


----------



## BlueOrange (2 Sep 2022)

Quisiera añadir varios textos de las páginas 21 y 22 en referencia al número 33, del 1er libro (de dos): _*Filosofía y Simbolismo de la Masonería*_ (*copia2*), de Monseñor León Meurin (1893). Pero antes hago una pequeña introducción sobre la gnosis y el Espíritu del Mundo.







*Sobre los *_*'estados de gnosis'*_​
En el proceso de gnosis (palabra que significa _“conocimiento”_ en términos absolutos de potencia cognoscitiva), es decir, la gnosis es acoplarse a la mente del ángel caído y experimentar su potencia. De ahí que los denominen _“estados alterados de conciencia”. _Y tan alterados, como que acostumbrado a jugar con tu avión de papel te has subido a un caza a reacción por decirlo así, valga la expresión. Y no es un juego todo esto. Es muy peligroso.

En la fase intermedia el adepto pasa a contener *el Mundo* en términos cognoscitivos (*Gaia *es esta fase). Su identidad desaparece (Solve) y pasa a identificarse con el todo (Coagula). Es decir, montado en la mente de Lucifer y experimentando su potencia, pasa a identificarse y a entrar en un _“yo soy” _absoluto de deidad. En la siguiente y posterior fase el adepto tiene al mismo Lucifer frente a él, en forma de *universo *en términos de potencia cognoscitiva. El adepto es el *mundo *y el diablo el *universo*, donde éste es un amigo y una deidad igual que el adepto. _*“Dos dioses frente a frente”*_. Lucifer y su víctima. Mucho ciudado con todo esto, porque se trata de un *inmenso engaño. *En el infierno se recibe un trato por parte del ángel caído, muy, pero que muy distinto.






_Portada del disco de un grupo musical (*enlace *a bandcamp.com)_

*'El engañador del universo'*​_"7 Y se hizo guerra en el cielo: Miguel y sus ángeles pelearon contra el dragón; y peleaba el dragón y sus ángeles, 8 mas no prevalecieron, y no se halló más su lugar en el cielo. 9 Y fue precipitado el gran dragón, la serpiente antigua, que se llama el Diablo y Satanás, __*el engañador del universo*__. Arrojado fue a la tierra, y con él fueron arrojados sus ángeles." _- Apocalipsis 12, 7-9.







--- --- ---
_*"Conócete a ti mismo y conocerás el universo".*_*..*
Terrible y *asesina* frase. La peor de todas.
--- --- ---

*El Espíritru del Mundo*​Tras la fase de Dos dioses frente a frente (Mundo y Universo) aparecen_ “los dioses”_. Los príncipes de Lucifer y en número de 33. El *Espíritu del Mundo* del que el diablo es el principal inspirador, es un espíritu a modo de *Orquesta de Cámara*. Es decir, no es sólo el espíritu del diablo sino su espíritu junto con el de sus príncipes a modo de Orquesta de Cámara donde cada demonio, enormes entidades, toca un instrumento por decirlo así y el diablo a la batuta. Este *Espíritu del Mundo* es el responsable de tener cegada a la gente con el tema de las vacunas. Tiene ese poder y es experto en tocarnos la atención y la memoria. Nuestra ceguera es debido a esa Orquesta de Cámara y que se la representa de múltiples maneras simbólicas. Como por ejemplo, como un *arco iris de seis colores**.*

_“La atmósfera repleta del *espíritu de impureza*, el que a manera de un *mar inmundo* correrá por calles, plazas y sitios públicos con una libertad asombrosa de manera que casi no habrá en el mundo *almas *vírgenes. La delicada flor de la virginidad (nota: espiritual), tímida y amenazada de completa destrucción, lucirá de lejos”. _- Nª Sra. Del Buen Suceso sobre los Últimos Tiempos (Siglo XVII. Quito. Ecuador).

*Quiénes son esos 33 ‘dioses’*
Textos de las páginas 21 y 22

Los 33 Ratus o Amscaspands (_“Arcágeles”)_ de Lucifer
Se trata de _los ‘dioses’ _paganos que aparecen tras Lucifer al final del proceso de gnosis​“Existe una hipótesis no desprovista de fundamento, que da al Ensoph persa el nombre de Ahu basándose en la antigua oración Honovar que los persas modernos repiten, sin comprenderla, centenares de veces al día. Incluso los sabios europeos no están de acuerdo sobre el significado de esta oración. Está compuesta en el más antiguo estilo bactriano, y contiene, en tres frases, veintiuna palabras. De los cuatro términos que en dicha oración se hallan, dos, *Ahura* y *Mazda*, son de sobra conocidos; el tercero, *Ratu*, significa, según el profesor Spiegel (Vispered, I, v. 1) jefe, maestro, señor, pero no Señor Dios; el cuarto, *Ahu*, que parece ser una forma anticuada de *Ahura*, se traduce ordinariamente como «el Señor». Pero, como no es probable que un mismo Señor, se encuentre designado en una oración tan corta por dos nombres distintos, *Ahu* y *Ahura*, y como el primero de estos nombres se encuentra opuesto al de *Ratus*, y los *Ratus* están en número de treinta y tres, parecía opinión aceptable la de que *Ahu* fuera, en relación a *Ahura*, lo que *Brahme* (neutro) en relación a *Brahma* (masculino), siendo, por lo tanto, *Ahu*, como *Brahme*, esencia infinita y no desarrollada (avyakt). *Ahu* y *Ahura*, corresponderían, respectivamente, al *Ensoph* y a la *Corona* de la Kabala.”

--- --- ---
*PANTEÍSMO*
Aclaración personal​
*El Génesis pagano no versa sobre la creación del universo físico,* sino sobre la simulación de universo en que Lucifer se muestra a sus adeptos cuando se acopla a ellos (en los estados de gnosis). Insisto, porque es importante tenerlo presente. El génesis pagano o la _*“Creación del Universo”* _en las culturas paganas trata sobre la creación del *universo espiritual e interior* que el iniciado experimenta cuando *se acopla o sube a la mente de Lucifer*. Son una serie de fases, no muchas, una media docena.
--- --- ---

"Véase ahora la ampliación de la doctrina india:​El capítulo XI (Anuvaca) del libro X (Mandala) del Ring-Veda comienza con dos himnos que cuentan el *origen del universo* (NOTA: no es el universo físico sino la forma _“cósmica”_ en que Lucifer, en términos de _‘inmensidad’ _y _‘conocimiento absoluto’,_ se muestra ante el adepto en los _‘estados alterados de conciencia_’ o gnosis), salido del seno de Brahme que es la causa primera, de la Kabala y de masonería. Y en él, leemos:

"Entonces *no había* ser (_Coagula_ o Adam Kadmon) ni no ser (_Solve_), ni *mundo*, ni *cielo*, ni nada por encima de lo que sea, ni nada, o lo que sea, en el *gozo* de lo que sea, ni envolvente, ni envuelta, ni *agua* *profunda* y peligrosa; ni había *muerte* (abismo, infierno), ni inmortalidad, ni distinción entre el *día* y la *noche*. Pero Tal (Eso, el Ser supremo eterno (El Ensoph o infinito de la Cábala) respiraba sin aspiración, solo con *Swadha* (o Maya, Amor, Deseo (*fuego*, Agni) lo que subsiste en él, *no existía nada* de lo que ha sido creado después.
---
Las *tinieblas *estaban allí, pues ellas envolvían este *universo *que en sí era una masa de agua sin forma; pero esta masa, cubierta con su envolvente tenebrosa, fué al fin determinada por la fuerza de la contemplación.
---
En principio, formóse en un espíritu el deseo, que se convirtió en la semilla productiva primitiva que el Sabio, al reconocerla en la inteligencia de su corazón, distingue en el No Ser (Solve, diluír y desaparecer nuestra identidad, nuestro yo) como el límite del Ser (Coagula, el _"verdadero ser"_, el _"Yo soy"_ de deidad).
Este rayo luminoso de los actos creadores, ¿se instaló en el medio? ¿e instaló en lo alto? ¿fué abajo?.
Esta semilla productiva se convirtió en seguida en *inteligencia *y *materia*. ¿Quién sabe exactamente, y quién declararía en *este mundo*, donde y por qué tuvo lugar esta *creación*?
---
“*Los dioses* (NOTA: los 33 dioses) son posteriores a la producción de *este mundo*. ¿Quién puede entonces saber dónde ha salido, dónde tomó su origen este mundo vario, y si existe o no en sí mismo?."





​"¿Qué es el alma?. (NOTA: la concepción que tienen los Ring-veda sobre el alma, la misma concepción que tiene la masonería, es frontalmente errónea. !!Nuestro alma NO ES LUCIFER¡¡ ¿Van viendo los profundos y enquistados errores del paganismo?) Es acaso aquello por lo que el hombre ve, entiende, etc.? ¿Es el corazón, el espíritu, la percepción, la memoria? Todas estas cosas no son más que nombres distintos para la *concepción*. Pero esta alma que consiste en la facultad de *comprender*, es Brahma, es Indra, es Prajapati, el Señor de las criaturas, los dioses, Asimismo, los cinco elementos primarios, tierra, aire, éter, agua y luz, y sus compuestos (caballos, bueyes, hombres, elefantes), todo lo que vive, anda o vuela, y todo lo inmutable (plantas, árboles), todo es el *ojo* de la inteligencia. Todo se funda en la inteligencia; *el mundo* es el *ojo* de la inteligencia y la inteligencia es su fundamento. "*La inteligencia es* *Brahma* (Lucifer), el Grande".





​“Mr. George Smith, publicó un volumen 41 que contiene una nueva e importante página del Génesis caldeo, confirmando lo que acabamos de exponer. Una de las doce tabletas recuperadas, describe el origen de todo lo que existe. Véanse a continuación las quince líneas que han quedado de la misma:

1. Cuando el *cielo *de las alturas aún no tenía nombre;
2. Cuando la *tierra* de abajo aún no tenía nombre;
3. Y el *abismo* no había abierto aún sus brazos.
4. El *caos de las aguas* dio nacimiento a cada uno de ellos.
5. Y las aguas se reunieron en un solo sitio. Entonces
6. No había brotado ningún árbol, ninguna flor se había abierto todavía,
7. No había nacido ninguno de los *dioses*
8. Ninguno de *ellos* era llamado por su nombre, ni entre *ellos* había orden
9. Entonces fueron hechos los *grandes dioses*, (NOTA: los 33)
10. Entonces nacieron Lakmu y Lakamu
11. Y crecieron.....
12. Los dioses Assur y Kissur nacieron en seguida.....
13. Transcurrió gran número de días.
14. El dios Anu.....
15. Los dioses Assur y.....»
El resto se ha perdido 42”

(FIN de los extractos de Monseñor León Meurin).

*APOCALIPSIS 2*​
"Y a vosotros los demás de Tiatira, lo que no seguís semejante doctrina, y no conocéis las que dicen *profundidades de Satán* (1), no arrojaré sobre vosotros otra carga." - Apocalipsis 2, 24.

(1) Son sin duda los principios, acaso *gnósticos*, en que apoyaban esa conducta, práctica que aqui reprende el profeta.


----------



## BlueOrange (2 Sep 2022)

*Qué es pisar a la serpiente* *y a su *_*gnosis/mundo*_
Nos ataca/seduce en nuestra mente.​
*Si sientes cierto rechazo por Jesucristo*... ese rechazo es un* sentimiento intruso*, no eres tú sino el espíritu inmundo en ti: el Espíritu del Mundo/diablo (sí, has leído bien). Es Lucifer, la vieja serpiente y los suyos trabajándote a nivel espiritual (espiritual significa mental) para que no te acerques a Dios y a su Evangelio. Y esto afecta a todo el género humano debido a una herencia llamada Pecado Original (el de Adán y Eva de Génesis capítulos 2 y 3).
--- --- ---​"15 _Pongo perpetua enemistad entre ti _(serpiente) _y la mujer_ (Eva, el género humano)._ Y entre tu linaje y el suyo; Este te aplastará la cabeza_ (pisará tus intrusiones espirituales), _Y tú le morderás a él el _*calcañal *(le atacarás con pensamientos/sentimientos intrusos) (2)*"*. - Génesis 3, 15.

(2) La palabra hebrea es la misma para la acción del linaje de la mujer contra la serpiente y para la de la serpiente contra el linaje de la mujer. En ambos casos debería traducirse del mismo modo. Sin embargo, como la palabra hebrea significa acechar o herir, prefiriendo esta úlrima significación, la matizamos de aplastar o de morder, según las circunstancias de la acción en el uno y el otro caso.
--- --- ---​En el cristianismo se nos enseña a pisar a la serpiente con nuestros pies, que son alegoría de nuestra mente. Es decir, a parar a la serpìente, a negarnos a ella. Los pies, *calcañal* o talón en el libro de *Génesis, capítulo 3,* hace referencia a nuestra mente ya que, siendo la parte de nuestro cuerpo más débil es la que sostiene todo nuestro peso. Y andar o caminar son alegoría de nuestro discurrir con el pensamiento, de ponerlo en movimiento, de nuestro pensar.

*




*
_María Santísima enseñándonos que hemos de pisar al mundo/serpiente;
y a la derecha San Miguel Arcángel haciendo lo mismo._​Y ya aprobecho para decirles que si se animan a descubrir qué es eso llamado oración,... estaría genial. Descubir a Dios habitando en nuestro interior. Buscarle dentro de nosotros.

_“¿No sabéis acaso que sois *templo* de Dios y que el Espíritu de Dios *habita en vosotros*? Si alguno profana el templo de Dios, Dios le destruirá. Porque el templo de Dios es santo, y ese templo sois vosotros.” _- 1 Corintios 3, 16-17.

NOTA: *Nuestro Alma* (Ánima, animar, dar vida, sólo Dios da y crea la vida; y por el contrario, el diablo, la quita),... nuestro Alma es Dios es nosotros, su Espíritu, y nosotros tenemos nuestro propio espíritu. El Alma (que es el Espíritu Santo) a todos nos acompaña y perderla es perder a Dios de nuestro lado. Un demonio, por ejemplo, es un espíritu sin alma. Es decir, sin Dios.









La oración es una disposición de gratitud. - Un Católico Perplejo


"La oración es la elevación del pensamiento y del corazón hacia Dios, la contemplación de Dios, la audaz conversación de la criatura con su Creador, la presencia respetuosa del alma ante él, como ante el Rey, ante la Vida misma que da la vida a todos;"




uncatolicoperplejo.com












Santo Rosario (Esquema sencillo, cómo se reza)


Esquema sencillo, cómo se reza. El PDF ocupa 6 páginas (seis caras de folio) que en fotocopia harían tres folios por las dos caras. Artículo en wordpress : El verdadero Rosario católico (el tradicional) PDF (6 págs.)...




www.burbuja.info





--- POST DATA ---

*El problema está desbocado y es general*​
Vean cómo está de *infiltrado *el mundo Cristiano de *fingidores "metiéndose a cura"*. No sólo es la clase política, periodística o sanitaria, entre otras, son las que están en una situación de cáncer terminal, sino que el problema es general. Quiero decir, que estamos en los *Últimos Tiempos* con todo lo que este término implica. Y dejo el ejemplo de que en España, por ejemplo, sólo hay 17.000 sacerdotes. Es decir. Que la Institución Cristiana, su organización, es muy pequeña y muy fácil de anegar por infiltración, como acostumbra a hacer la masonería.







--- POST DATA 2---​He hecho un hilo aparte con los post sobre este tema. Está más recogido tal vez.
*Sobre los números 11 y 33 en la tradición indú y persa - Los 33 príncipes de Brahma y Ahura-Maz-da (de Lucifer)*





GNOSIS: Sobre los ‘estados alterados de conciencia’ donde se pierde el alma y se pasa a ser nacido del diablo (Juan 8, 44).


Nota Introductoria sobre las fuentes dogmáticas de la Cábala judía Talmúdica La Cábala judía (que no es de Moisés sino luciferina), era una tradición oral paralela que llevaba oculta la clase sacerdotal farisea. Estas doctrinas beben de las fuentes de la antigua India y Persia. Estos últimos...




www.burbuja.info





--- FIN DE AÑADIDO ---​
Traslado aquí el siguiente post para dejar los dos anteriores juntos y seguidos.

*Monitoreo y acoso cibernético constante*​
*Nota: *No quieren que postee el anterior post. Me bloquean el poder escribir en burbuja, *me congelan la página* (con 100MB simétricos de conexión, en un PC potente y recién formateado, con 8GB de RAM y todo cerrado, lo mismos problemas de antes); y me activan otra vez ahora mismo el *"F5 Express"* mientras iba por la mitad (lo que han tardado en detectarme). Es decir, me *recargan* la página cada muy poco tiempo a lo bestia para que pierda lo escrito en la ventana de escritura de burbuja. Me lo acaban de activar hace nada y ayer no lo tuve por ejemplo, que estuve en burbuja unas dos horas escribiendo la entrevista que tienen más arriba.

uncatólicoperplejo.*wordpess*.com​
Y en mi otro blog, uncatolicoperplejo.*wordpress*.com, mil problemas para escribir texto (me quitan el puntero, lo ponen hiperactivo, para seleccionar texto con el botón izq. lo hacen hipersensible que no puedo seleccionarlo apenas, y mil etc, y esto último es de mi PC recién formateado y con los mismos problemas de antes; no es de Wordpress). Lo que sí es adosado a Wordpress, también mil problemas con ello, es que para guardar lo escrito me sacan contínuos, pero a cada paso, mensajes de error en guardado, o directamente me bloquean el botón de actualizar o, al loro con esto, me quitan el botón de *"Entrada actualizada. Ver la entrada"*. !!Con dos cojones¡¡ ¡¡Que directamente desaperece el botón y mira que es grande!!

*Cacofonía de audios*​
Otra cosa que me hacen con uncatolicoperplejo.*wordpress*.com es que cuando entro al blog todos los vídeos alojados en la página principal se activan y salta una cacofocía de todos sus audios a la vez.

*Te dejan tranquilo sin te dedicas a mirar ocio*​
Y este tipo de acoso y boicoteo es constante. Todos los días desde que me siento en el PC hasta que me levanto de él. Y me dejan tranquilo y todo funciona con normalidad únicamente si me pongo a perder el tiempo con ocio (forografía, videojuegos, etc). *Ahí *cero problemas. Todo súper fluído y normal. *Pero *si de repente me pongo a denunciar, *surgen de la nada* mil problemas a cada paso que doy. Ahora mismo me están bloqueando la web de burbuja a intervalos. Unos 10 segundos funciona y los siguientes 5 congelada, puntero y todo. Y así todos los días. Mil zancadillas una tras otra. Y luego está la pobre gente que me hace el Teatro de Calle allá donde voy, y veo sus *medias sonrisas sádicas*, como *hienas cachondas de sangre inocente* que son. Y etc, etc, etc.

*"Fallo al actualizar. Sorry, you are not allowed to edit post in this type."*







Secta de mierda, de verdad. Me cruzo con ellos en su Teatro de Calle, y nada en ellos veo de especial. Cero. Sólo veo pequeñas hienas inconscientes de lo que tienen, especialmente ellas y más que nadie, delante. Ni siquiera se ven los pies, y caminan al filo de una cornisa creyéndose _deidades._

Grande lamento es poder verles por dentro. Grande lamento es entender la *música* que sale de ellos.


----------



## BlueOrange (3 Sep 2022)

Primer sábado de mes. Septiembre de 2022.


----------



## lefebre (4 Sep 2022)

Cuando un tonto coge un camino, el camino se acaba, pero el tonto sigue. 
Cuando activen el 5g y luego el 6g... Y no se muera el 90% de la población, que está vacunada. Ya se inventarán otra gilipollez para seguir pagandole el yate a los directivos de quinta columna.


----------



## BlueOrange (4 Sep 2022)

«Comerán del fruto de sus obras, y se hartarán de sus consejos.» – Proverbios 1, 31.


lefebre dijo:


> Cuando un tonto coge un camino, el camino se acaba, pero el tonto sigue.
> Cuando activen el 5g y luego el 6g... Y no se muera el 90% de la población, que está vacunada. Ya se inventarán otra gilipollez para seguir pagandole el yate a los directivos de quinta columna.



Vuestra maldad se os comerá por los pies. Es decir, se os permitirá que al final, obtengáis aquello que muy insistentemente habéis amado y elegido como bien propio. Simplemente es esto. Se os dejará ir y marchar según vuestra voluntad tras vuestros deseos. Y vuestros aliados, vuestro diablo y sus langostas, se están relamiendo viéndoos, porque sois su botín, que por algo están aquí.

*Beberéis vuestro propio veneno.* Y lo haréis *a la vez* que asesinéis a vuestros hermanos (nosotros). Justa cosecha a vuestra siembra de iniquidad. Y tenedlo bien claro y no os engañéis. Nadie os condena. Vosotros elegís dónde queréis estar y sólo y únicamente es decisión vuestra, y de nadie más.

*Y todavía estáis a tiempo,* porque Dios os tiende la mano hasta el final. Él es el que está realmente *de vuestra parte*, cosa que vosotros para con vosotros mismos... no.

Vosotros decidís vuestro futuro *y el de vuestros hijos*. Que esto último realmente es criminal. Porque si queréis saltar al vacío, vosotros, es cosa vuestra. Pero que metáis a vuestros pequeños *ahí abajo*... Sois depredadores hasta con aquello que más amáis. ¿Qué culpa tienen ellos de vosotros? Vuestra libertad únicamente es... para liberar la muerte.

Ser un _dios_.... ¿para esto?



La muerte llega para todos. Y unos la amaron, y otros huyeron de ella.


----------



## BlueOrange (5 Sep 2022)




----------



## BlueOrange (5 Sep 2022)

Persea dijo:


> No existe ni un solo caso desde los dinosaurios de un meteorito cayendo en la tierra. Y justo en el momento de la historia en el cual estan intentando controlar a las masas a base de miedo *por todos los medios posibles*, vienen a desviar un meteorito "del tamaño de un campo de futbol".
> 
> Bueno, el hecho que sin darnos cuenta han normalizado una anormalidad: vivir con miedo a que un meteorito nos caiga en la cabeza. (no mires arriba)



"La siguiente gente son la autoridad científica espacial. Ellos son la Ciencia. Recuérdenlo cuando la criminal prensa les cite como referencia académica, cuando traten de colarnos la _'pandemia'_ que tienen en agenda sobre aliens y ovnis.

Cuando la *masonería *se enquista *en *las clases políticas, y por extensión, *en *sus Agencias Espaciales... pasa esto. Que se convierten en instrumentos globalistas siguiendo la Agenda2030. Y recuerden. El problema *no es* el mundo *ni *el sistema democrático. El problema (la mentira, la corrupción y el asesinato) son *ellos*.

*Al astronauta Paolo Nespoli se le cae un objeto en gravedad cero *(Estación Espacial Internacional).



*Al astronauta Andre Kuipers se le cae un tornillo en gravedad cero *(Estación Espacial Internacional).



*Estación espacial china (Directo) Se olvidan un vaso de agua en la mesa *(*en gravedad cero*)*.*



*Estación espacial en gravedad cero (se les case el globo azul al suelo).*










Estación espacial en gravedad cero (se les case el globo azul al suelo).


https://uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com/2022/09/19/nasa-otra-mentira-masonica/ https://uncatolicoperplejo.com/nasa-otra-mentira-masonica/ https://t.me/voluntasoficial/4269?comment=96271




odysee.com





*La NASA es una FARSA (compilado de fallos de la NASA)*



*Dejo una lista de reproducción con algún vídeo más sobre las mentiras de la NASA.*








NASA, another masonic lie.


NASA, another masonic lie.




odysee.com





*La Fuerza Espacial (U.S. Airforce) revela su himno oficial 'Semper Supra', que comienza citando al 'Ojo que todo lo ve'.* (20.9.2022).

_"Somos el poderoso *ojo *vigilante,
Guardianes más allá del azul,
El frente invisible,
Guerreros valientes y verdaderos.
Llegando audazmente al espacio,
No hay límite para nuestro cielo.
Haciendo guardia tanto de día como de noche,
Somos la Fuerza Espacial de lo alto."

_








La Fuerza Espacial (U.S. Airforce) revela su himno oficial 'Semper Supra', que comienza citando al 'Ojo que todo lo ve':


20.9.2022 | La Fuerza Espacial (U.S. Airforce) revela su himno oficial 'Semper Supra', que comienza citando al 'Ojo que todo lo ve': "Somos el poderoso ojo vigilante, Guardianes más allá del azul, El...




odysee.com





*NASA: Mudras o Signos masónicos.*













*Hollywood: Mudras o Signos masónicos.*
Ejemplos del Signo 666, pero *hay más* tipos de estos signos (*ejemplo2*).

Vídeo de 2016.


Vídeo de 2018.


Y un libro de un señor que hizo un gran trabajo recopilando estos signos.
*‘Codex Magica’ de Texe Marrs. Libro recopilatorio sobre mudras y signos gestuales masónicos.*








‘Codex Magica’ de Texe Marrs. Libro recopilatorio sobre mudras y signos gestuales masónicos. - Un Católico Perplejo


Les dejo el libro en PDF de Texe Marrs. Es valioso para conocer estos signos y así poder identificar el gravísimo problema, y lo extendido que está, de la secta satanista de la masonería.




uncatolicoperplejo.com





*Post Data:*

Estos signos que hacen con frecuencia; nos conviene el aprender a identificarlos, no todos, algunos de ellos; porque *nos permite* poder acercarnos a hacer una valoración del gran problema que es la masonería. Es decir, *estimar una aproximación* sobre lo grande y extendido que está este cáncer espiritual. Que no se trata de una sencilla afición a un equipo de fútbol, sino de *satanismo*."








900+ ***Freemason & Occult Poses ideas | proverbs 6, freemason, his eyes


Feb 20, 2022 - A worthless person, a wicked man, goes about with crooked speech, who winks maliciously with his eye, signals with his feet and motions with his fingers, who plots evil with deceit in his heart-- he always stirs up conflict. Proverbs 6:12-14//////For more info, see...




www.pinterest.es












900+ ***Expose Darkness Collaboration ideas | poses, conservative, guidance


Apr 27, 2022 - I will be updating and organizing this board to provide better guidance for fellow researchers. Please continue to use this board and God bless you all! NOTE: Please be conservative in categorization and anything questionable place in the section "Poses Needing Research." Please...




www.pinterest.es


----------



## BlueOrange (5 Sep 2022)

*Añado una recapitulación, un ejercicio de memoria.*








Enfermeras Tic-Toc (2020-2021) Masonería Sanitaria (82 vídeos)


Me llamo Gonzalo Carlos Novillo Lapeyra y mi canal prinicpal en odysee.com es éste otro: https://odysee.com/@NovilloLapeyra:9 A continuación traigo algunos vídeos que he visto en mi muro de Twitter d...




odysee.com








El siguiente vídeo es *España*.



Esto decían hace unos días, agosto de 2022, en una manifestación de unas pocas personas en *Perú*: _"No hubieron autopsias porque hubo *trafico de órganos*."

_

*Italia*, octubre de 2020. El Dr. Pasquale Mario Bacco se saltó la prohibición de hacer autopsias, las hizo, y comparece (oct.2020) en el Parlamento Italiano sobre lo que ha constatado.



*El corruptísimo GOBIERNO DE ESPAÑA*








Ministerio de Derechos Sociales y Agenda 2030 - Agenda 2030


Agenda 2030




www.mdsocialesa2030.gob.es




La pederasta* Isabel Díaz Ayuso* es la Presidenta de la CAM. Dejo el *vídeo *en mayor calidad.



La enquistada y endémica (de origen) corrupción de la clase política no es por ser gestores, sino *por ser masones* (satanistas, pederastas y asesinos).



*La corruptísma ONU.*








La Asamblea General adopta la Agenda 2030 para el Desarrollo Sostenible - Desarrollo Sostenible


La Asamblea General de la ONU adoptó hoy la Agenda […]



www.un.org


----------



## BlueOrange (6 Sep 2022)

*Los corruptísimos **MEDIOS DE COMUNICACIÓN*

Son empresas privadas (igual que Hugo Boss, Roche o Loockheed Martin) que a nadie representan, e internacionalmente concentradas en cuatro grandes consorcios en manos de *judíos*. Los medios de comunicación de masas son armas de guerra contracultural en manos del judaísmo y su masonería. Y toda esta enorme secta quiere y tiene voluntad de traer un Nuevo Orden masónico, el de ellos. De hecho la Agenda2030 es la agenda que tienen para todos nosotros.



Detalle sobre uno de los _"artistas"_ estrella de LaSexta. Jordi Évole,


----------



## BlueOrange (6 Sep 2022)

*El** SISTEMA DE CRÉDITO SOCIAL CHINO.*

Que funciona ya en China y es lo que la masónica *ONU* con su *Agenda2030* quiere implantar en el mundo.





*¿Cómo pretenden **reducir la población mundial**?
Es decir, ¿a millones de personas sin que protestemos?*





*Hundreds of people are being sent off to covid quarantine camps with this train*



*Más de 4,000 estudiantes en China, incluyendo niños de primaria, son enviados a campos de covid*



*Campo de cuarentena levantado en menos de 10 días con unos 12.000 cuartos de aislamiento.* Ciudad Shaoxing (China) (2022).



*China gasta miles de millones para construir continuamente nuevos campos de cuarentena en todo el país.*



*Campo de concentración en Australia con cuartos equipados con tuberías de gas *(febrero 2022)



*Randy Hillier en el Parlamento regional de Ontario, Canada. *Octubre de 2020 (Campos de Concentración levantándose).










Los campos de exterminio del Nuevo Orden Mundial.


Se está siguiendo en todos los países la demoninada Agenda2030 impulsada por la ONU, que está dirigida desde el World Economic Forum, donde se habla abiertamente de imponer un Nuevo Orden Mundial.…




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com












Campos FEMA: 800 campos de concentración en EEUU terminados desde 2007 y esperando una ley marcial.


Los campos FEMA son campos de detención y/o concentración. La explicación oficial del Gobierno norteamericano es que, estos campos terminados y listos desde 2007, están levantados para contingencia…




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com




*¿Ritual del medio tiempo del Superbowl muestra campos de concentración?*


----------



## BlueOrange (6 Sep 2022)

*Sociedades de hiper-vigilancia (hiper-control)*
Es decir, _"el internet de las cosas"_



*CONTROL DE LA POBLACIÓN*











*The ID2020 Certification Mark *

La Marca de Identidad Digital* ID2020 *(The ID2020 Certification Mark) es la marca de *Apocalipsis 13, 16-18*. Mucho cuidado con todo esto. Sean conscientes. Vivimos tiempos profetizados en las Sagradas Escrituras (la Biblia). Vivimos tiempos gravísimos, de un gran genocidio. El de todo aquel que sea molesto o no se acople al satanista NOM.








ID2020 | Digital Identity Alliance


The ID2020 Alliance is a global partnership maximizing the potential of digital ID to improve lives.




id2020.org






*NÓDULOS DE HIPER-VIGILANCIA SOBRE LA POBLACIÓN*
El masón George Orwel al final, tenía razón.

El siguiente vídeo es un nódulo de *vigilancia callejera* en la ciudad de Guayaquil. En España, por ejemplo, en cada ciudad grande hay al menos uno, y si es muy grande seguramente haya varios.

También hay nódulos igual a estos pero de* vigilancia de Internet* (Big Data), donde recogen, monitorizan y nos compartimentan en _*“perfiles ciudadanos”*_ a todos. En España hay un nódulo como el de Guayaquil y enfocado a nuestra actividad en Internet casi por *cada provincia*. ¿Han oído bien? Habrá *sobre una treintena* de estos nódulos que peinan todo nuestra actividad en Internet en España. Y cruzan los datos con otras agencias gubernamentales.








Big Data y Nuevo Orden Mundial: Monitorización de nuestro tráfico en internet y listado de ciudadanos a depurar. - Un Católico Perplejo


El Big Data es la recopilación y clasificación en perfiles, de todos los datos que cada ciudadano genere en internet. Es decir, todo el tráfico de cada ciudadano.




uncatolicoperplejo.com




Es decir. Estos nódulos son del Gobierno y el control que ejercerán sobre el ciudadano ya instaurado el NOM, será, en España, a través de esta treintena de nódulos de vigilancia de telecomunicaciones que ya están operando a pleno rendimiento. La Marca de Identificación Digital ID2020 (la marca de Apocalipsis 13, 16-18) es esto. Se nos gestionarán los permisos desde aquí, y en base a un Sistema de Crédito Social como el de China (si nos bloquean la tarjeta de crédito fuera de nuestra localidad, si nos apagan/inutilizan el automóvil, si nos niegan un ascenso, si nos detiene la policía en nuestra casa por verter una opinión en una red social, etc) desde estos nódulos que llevan ya unos años funcionando. Es decir, una puesta en escena y a lo grande, mundial, de lo que fue el Ministerio de la STASI de aquella Alemania tras el *Telón de Acero*.

Todo esto es judaica masonería y todo esto es el paraíso con el que sueñan y que llaman Nuevo Orden Mundial. Paraíso para ellos, claro, porque para el resto es esclavitud literal (_'No tendrás nada y serás feliz_' - World Economic Forum). Y para el que proteste o simplemente tenga un perfil ideológico _"no idóneo"_ (ser cristiano confeso por ejemplo), campos de exterminio.








Nace el 'gran hermano' político: los partidos crearán ficheros con datos ideológicos de los ciudadanos


Nace el gran hermano de la política. Los partidos políticos se convierten en el ojo de Sauron que espían a los ciudadanos. Las formaciones podrán recopilar datos personales obtenid




www.elmundo.es




Termino con que las jóvenes empresas de telecomunicaciones (Movistar, Vodafone, etc) se han creado supervisadas bajo esta premisa oculta: ser instrumentos de control poblacional en vista a lo que ya estamos viviendo.

*Nódulo de control callejero de Guayaquil (2ª ciudad de Ecuador - 2.7 millones hab.) **(odysee.com**)*


----------



## BlueOrange (6 Sep 2022)

*La Agenda2030 es la hoja de ruta para implantar un Nuevo Orden Mundial.*



*¿QUÉ ESCONDE EL MASÓNICO 'NUEVO ORDEN MUNDIAL'?*
Esta secta de la masonería, ¿con qué sueña?

*Con PODER...*









Qué sueñan realmente el judaísmo y su masonería con su Agenda2030 y su Nuevo Orden Mundial - Un Católico Perplejo


Qué sueñan realmente el judaísmo y su masonería con su Agenda2030 y su Nuevo Orden Mundial.




uncatolicoperplejo.com




"La *ciencia* no se trata realmente de la *verdad*. Se tratra de *poder*". - Yuval Noah Harari.




*... y TRANSHUMANISMO* (ser _'dioses'_).








Transhumanismo


EL GNOSTICISMO DE PLATÓN “Una advertencia previa: esa distinción no debe identificarse con la distinción entre energía y materia que encontramos en diversos pensadores griegos y, en especial, en Plató...




odysee.com


----------



## BlueOrange (6 Sep 2022)

El siguiente *enlace *trata sobre el *GNOSTICISMO *judaico/masón. Es decir, sobre los peligrosísimos_ 'estados alterados de conciencia'_ o *GNOSIS *que pratica esta gente.





GNOSIS: Sobre los ‘estados alterados de conciencia’ donde se pierde el alma y se pasa a ser nacido del diablo (Juan 8, 44).


Nota Introductoria sobre las fuentes dogmáticas de la Cábala judía Talmúdica La Cábala judía (que no es de Moisés sino luciferina), era una tradición oral paralela que llevaba oculta la clase sacerdotal farisea. Estas doctrinas beben de las fuentes de la antigua India y Persia. Estos últimos...




www.burbuja.info




*La gnosis es *transformarse en *dioses* o construírse como un *dios* (*subidos al ángel caído*). Es decir, es satanismo. Esto es la gnosis, no es otra cosa, una locura criminal.

*"TRANSHUMANISMO Y GNOSTICISMO"* (CONFERENCIA)

*Nota: *dejo esta conferencia pero sean prudentes con ella. Miente mucho el brillante masón en su ponencia, además de que esconde mucho más de lo que dice. Es decir, que además de mentir, de todo lo sensible e importante, no menciona absolutamente nada. El caso es que esta masónica conferencia puede servir para *hacernos una idea general* del profundo desequilibrio mental que sufre esta gente de la masonería. El transhumanismo recoje la idea distópica de esta secta para su Nuevo Orden Mundial. *Ser dioses* en lo alto de una surrealista pirámide trófica, donde convertirnos a los demás en esclavos. Pura enfermedad mental.

*Resumiendo:* Les dejo delante de ustedes un cuadro clínico psiquiátrico grave. Esto es, para ingreso, y no bromeo con esto.


----------



## BlueOrange (6 Sep 2022)

EL ÁRBOL PROHIBIDO DE GÉNESIS​
La *gnosis *es el fruto del árbol prohibido. Los _'estados alterados de conciencia' _como denominan a la gnosis, es subirse a la mente del ángel caído y fundirse con él. Experimentar su potencia y *es aquí donde se pierde el alma*, quedando *la voluntad intervenida* por ese espíritu caído.

El hombre lleva desde Adán y Eva en esta encrucijada.,







*GÉNESIS 2, 4-24*

Paraíso.​
“AI tiempo de hacer Yave Dios la tierra y los cielos, 5 no había aún arbusto alguno en el campo, ni germinaba la tierra hierbas, por no haber todavía llovido Yave Dios sobre la tierra, ni haber todavía hombre que la labrase, 6 ni rueda que subiese el agua con que regarla; 7 *formó Yave: Dios al hombre del polvo de la tierra, y le inspiró en el rostro aliento de vida, y fué así el hombre ser animado*. 8 Plantó luego Yave Dios un jardín en Edén, al oriente, y allí puso al hombre a quien formara. 9 Hizo Yave Dios brotar en él de la tierra toda clase de árboles hermosos a la vista y sabrosos al paladar, y en el medio del jardín *el* árbol de la vida *y el* árbol de la ciencia del bien y del mal. 10 Salía de Edén un río que regaba el jardín y de allí se partía en cuatro brazos. 11 El primero se llama Pisón, y es el que rodea toda la tierra de Evila, donde abunda el oro, 12 un oro muy fino y a más también bedelio y ágata; 13 el segundo se llama Guijón, y es el que rodea toda la tierra de Cus; 14 el tercero se llama Gidequel, y corre al oriente de Asia; el cuarto es el Perat (1). 15 Tomó, pues, Yave Dios al hombre, y le llevó al jardín de Edén para que lo cultivase y guardase, 16 y le dió este mandato: «De todos los árboles del paraíso puedes comer, 17 pero del árbol de la ciencia del bien y del mal *no comas*, porque el día que de él comieres, *ciertamente morirás*.» 18 Y se dijo Yave Dios: «No es bueno que el hombre esté solo,voy a hacerle una ayuda semejante a él»; 19 pues había Yave Dios traído ante Adán todos cuantos animales del campo y cuantas aves del cielo hizo de la tierra, para que viese cómo los llamaría, y fuese el nombre de todos los vivientes el que él les diera; 20 y había dado Adán nombre a todas las bestias y a todas las aves del cielo y a todos los animales del campo; pero entre todos ellos no había para Adán ayuda semejante a él. 21 Hizo pues Yave Dios caer sobre Adán un profundo sopor; y dormido, tomó una de sus costillas, cerrando en su lugar la carne, 22 y de la costilla que de Adán tomara formó Yave Dios a la mujer, y se la presentó a Adán. 23 Adán exclamó: «Esto sí que es ya hueso de mi hueso y carne de mi carne. Esto se llamará varona, porque del varón ha sido tomada. 24 Por esto dejará el hombre a su padre y a su madre Y se adherirá a su mujer Y vendrán a ser los dos una sola carne. 25 Estaban ambos desnudos, Adán y su mujer, sin avergonzarse de ello.»

*GÉNESIS 3, 1-24.*

Tentación, caída y primera promesa de redención.​
“1 Pero la serpiente, el más astuto de cuantos animales del campo hiciera Yave Dios, dijo a la mujer: «¿Conque os ha mandado Dios que no comáis de los árboles todos del paraíso?" 2 Y respondió la mujer a la serpiente: «Del fruto de los árboles del paraíso comemos, 3 pero del fruto del que está en medio del paraíso nos ha dicho Dios: «no comáis de él, ni lo toquéis siquiera, *no vayáis a morir*.» 4 Y dijo la serpiente a la mujer: «No, no moriréis; 5 es que sabe Dios que el día que de él comáis, se os abrirán los *ojos*, y *seréis como Dios*, conocedores del bien y del mal.» 6 Vió, pues, la mujer que el árbol era bueno para comerse, hermoso a la vista y deseable para alcanzar la *sabiduría*, y cogió de él *fruto*, y comió, y dió de él a su marido, que también con ella comió. 7 Abriéronse los *ojos *de ambos, y viendo que estaban desnudos, cosieron unas hojas de higuera y se hicieron unos cinturones. 8 Oyeron a Yave Dios, que andaba por el jardín | al fresco del día, y se escondieron de Yave Dios Adán y su mujer, en ; medio de la arboleda del jardín. 9 Pero llamó Yave Dios a Adán, di- ciendo: «Adán, ¿dónde estás?» 10 Y ¡ éste contestó: «Te he oído en el jardín, y temeroso porque estaba des- nudo, me escondí.» 11 «¿Y quién, le dijo, te ha hecho saber que estabas desnudo? Es que has comido del árbol de que te prohibí comer?» 12 Y dijo Adán: «La mujer que me diste por compañera me dió de él y comí.» 13 Dijo, pues, Yave Dios a la mujer: «¿Por qué , has hecho eso?», y contestó la mujer: : «La serpiente me engañó y comí.»

14 Dijo luego Yave Dios a la serpiente: «Por haber hecho esto, Maldita serás entre todas las bestias Y entre todos los animales del campo. Te arrastrarás sobre tu pecho Y comerás el polvo todo el tiempo I de tu vida. 15 Pongo perpetua enemistad entre ti y la mujer Y entre tu linaje (1) y el suyo; Este te aplastará la cabeza, Y tú le morderás a él el calcañal» (2). 16 A la mujer le dijo: «Multiplicaré los trabajos de tus preñeces; parirás con dolor los hijos, y buscarás con ardor a tu marido, que te dominará.» 17 A Adán le dijo: «Por haber es- | cuchado a tu mujer, comiendo del ' árbol de que te prohibí comer, diciéndote: no comas de él: Por ti será maldita la tierra; con trabajo comerás de ella todo el tiempo de tu vida; 18 te dará espinas y abrojos, y comerás de las hierbas del campo. 19 Con el sudor de tu rostro comerás el pan, hasta que vuelvas a la tierra, pues de ella has sido formado; ya que polvo eres, y al polvo volverás» (1). 20 Adán llamó Eva a su mujer, por ser la madre de todos los vivientes. 21 Hízoles Yave Dios a Adán y a su mujer túnicas de pieles, y los vistió. 22 Díjose Yave Dios: «He ahí a Adán hecho como uno de nosotros, conocedor del bien y del mal; que no vaya ahora a tender su mano al árbol de la vida, y comiendo de él, viva para siempre.» 23 Y le arrojó Yave Dios del jardín de Edén, a labrar la tierra de que había sido tomado. 24 Expulsó a Adán, y puso delante del jardín de Edén un querubín, que blandía flameante espada, para guardar el camino del árbol de la vida (3).”

--- --- ---​(1) Nuestra palabra «linaje» no corresponde exactamente a la palabra hebrea aquí empleada, pues aquélla significa no sólo posteridad, que es lo que significa la palabra hebrea, sino también ascendencia; la hemos preferido, sin embargo, por ser de género masculino, y convenir mucho en este lugar hacer resaltar la contraposición que, de no distinguir entre los dos | géneros, queda oscurecida.
(2) La palabra hebrea es la misma para la acción del linaje de la mujer contra la ser- piente y para la de la serpiente contra el linaje de la mujer. En ambos casos debería traducirse del mismo modo. Sin embargo, como la pala- bra hebrea significa acechar o herir, prefiriendo esta úlrima significación, la matizamos de aplastar o de morder, según las circunstancias de la acción en el uno y el otro caso.
(3) Son imágenes que expresan que no le queda al hombre esperanza alguna de recobrar la inmortalidad.
--- --- ---







*GÉNESIS 4, 1-16.*

Caín y Abel. ​
“1 Conoció Adán a su mujer, que concibió y parió a Caín, diciendo: «He alcanzado de Yave un varón.» 2 Volvió a parir, y tuvo a Abel, su hermano. Fué Abel pastor y Cain la- brador; 3 y al cabo de tiempo hizo Caín ofrenda a Yave de los frutos de la tierra, 4 y se la hizo también Abel de los primogénitos de su ganado, de lo mejor de ellos; y agradóse Yave de Abel y su ofrenda, 5 pero no de Caín y la suya Se enfureció Caín y andaba cabizbajo; 6 y Yave le dijo: «¿Por qué estás enfurecido, y por qué andas cabizbajo? 7 ¿No es verdad que si obraras ! bien andarías erguido, mientras que si no obras bien, estará el pecado a la puerta? Cesa, que él siente apego a ti, y tú le dominarás a él.» 8 Dijo Caín a Abel, su hermano: «Vamos al campo.» Y cuando estuvieron en el campo, se alzó Caín contra Abel, su | hermano, y le mató. 9 Preguntó Yave ! a Caín: «¿Dónde está Abel, tu her- mano?» Contestóle: «No sé. ¿Soy yo acaso el guarda de mi hermano?» 10 «¿Qué has hecho?—le dijo Yave— . La voz de la sangre de tu hermano está clamando a mí desde la tierra. 11 Ahora, pues, maldito serás de la tierra, que abrió su boca para reci- bir de mano tuya la sangre de tu hermano. 12 Cuando la labres, te ne- gará sus frutos, y andarás por ella fugitivo y errante» (1). 13 Dijo Caín a Yave: «Insoportablemente grande es mi castigo. 14 Ahora me arrojas de la tierra cultivada; oculto a tu rostro, habré de andar fugitivo y errante por la tierra, y cualquiera que me encuentre me matará.» "Pero Yave le dijo: «No será así. Si alguien matare a Caín, sería éste siete veces vengado.» Puso, pues, Yave a Caín una señal, para que nadie que le encontrase le matara. 16 Caín, alejándose de la presencia del Señor, habitó la región de Nod, al oriente de Edén.”

--- --- ---​(1) Está maravillosamente expresado el remordimiento del homicida, que, perseguido siempre por la imagen de su victima y el temor de la venganza, huye, buscando lugar donde I ocultarse. (FIN de citas de Génesis).
--- --- ---

BIBLIOGRAFÍA​
Biblia Nácar-Colunga. Primera Edición de 1944.








Sagrada Biblia Nacar Colunga (1944) (1ª Edición) : Eloíno Nácar Fuster y Alberto Colunga. : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive


Primera Biblia Católica traducida del hebreo y griego al castellano. Es de los textos más fieles en cuanto a traducción y fidelidad a la Sagrada Escritura.



archive.org












Biblias – Un Católico Perplejo


Entradas sobre Biblias escritas por Gonzalo Carlos Novillo Lapeyra




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com





POST DATA​
Insisto. La *gnosis *es el fruto del árbol prohibido. Vuelvo a dejar el siguiente enlace.





GNOSIS: Sobre los ‘estados alterados de conciencia’ donde se pierde el alma y se pasa a ser nacido del diablo (Juan 8, 44).


Nota Introductoria sobre las fuentes dogmáticas de la Cábala judía Talmúdica La Cábala judía (que no es de Moisés sino luciferina), era una tradición oral paralela que llevaba oculta la clase sacerdotal farisea. Estas doctrinas beben de las fuentes de la antigua India y Persia. Estos últimos...




www.burbuja.info





EJEMPLO DEL SENTIR MASÓNICO SOBRE ADÁN Y EVA​
Dejo un ejemplo sobre una arenga masónico/feminista en Argentina. La interlocutora menciona mucho este asunto de la serpiente y el árbol prohibido. Es un tema muy presente en la masonería. Y es lógico, les compete de lleno.


----------



## BlueOrange (6 Sep 2022)

Esta noche directo en *Twich *de La Quinta Columna sobre las *22:30h*.

Una vez terminado el programa lo suben a *odysee.com* para poder verlos en diferido.








LA QUINTA COLUMNA


La Quinta Columna es un espacio para el libre pensamiento ... Un espacio para la investigación, análisis, ciencia, opinión, entrevistas de toda la actualidad .. En esta comunidad tienen cabida todas a...




odysee.com





Aprobecho para dejar la siguiente curiosidad.

*"COAGULACIÓN INSTANTÁNEA: Veneno de serpiente en contacto con la sangre humana."*

Primero le sacan el veneno a la serpiente, que muerda en un recipiente de cristal con una goma amarilla recubriéndolo. Después con una jeringuilla lo recogen y en tercer lugar con esa jeringuilla el señor deja caer una gota de ese veneno (parece que sólo echa una y no varias) en una copa con sangre (_'humana'_ titula el *mensaje *de Telegram. No lo sé. Deduzco que el efecto sería el mismo tanto en sangre humana como en sangre de cualquier animal).

Después, a continuación, el vídeo añade el ejemplo, ya en Occidente, de una persona vacunada a la que se le extrae sangre coagulada.


----------



## machotafea (7 Sep 2022)

Que empiecen ya


----------



## machotafea (7 Sep 2022)

BlueOrange dijo:


> *La Agenda2030 es la hoja de ruta para implantar un Nuevo Orden Mundial.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



JUDÍO Y MARICÓN. PUEDE SER PEOR?


----------



## BlueOrange (8 Sep 2022)

*La Dra. Viviana Celada encuentra óxigo de grafeno en múltiples vacunas* (agosto de 2022) (Resumen) (La Quinta Columna).



*Dr. Viviana Celada finds graphene oxide in multiple vaccines *(english version) (August 2022) (La Quinta Columna).



*You can find all the videos translated by La Quinta Columna at:*





Videos traducidos por el equipo de La Quinta Columna: – La Quinta Columna







www.laquintacolumna.info




French:





Francés – La Quinta Columna







www.laquintacolumna.info




English:





Inglés – La Quinta Columna







www.laquintacolumna.info




Italiano:





Italiano – La Quinta Columna







www.laquintacolumna.info




Deutsch:





Alemán – La Quinta Columna







www.laquintacolumna.info




Spanish:





Español – La Quinta Columna







www.laquintacolumna.info




Portuguese:





Portugués – La Quinta Columna







www.laquintacolumna.info




Romanian:





Rumano – La Quinta Columna







www.laquintacolumna.info




Russian:





Ruso – La Quinta Columna







www.laquintacolumna.info


----------



## BlueOrange (8 Sep 2022)

*Colapsos por vacuna en plena calle* (China) (video_2022-09-08)


----------



## BlueOrange (8 Sep 2022)

Lo que sigue es un asunto personal, aunque la censura nos compete a todos.


BlueOrange dijo:


> *HOY VAN A POR UNO DE MIS BLOGS*​
> El acoso (el masónico *Gang Satlking*) es contínuo. Todos los días. En la calle, a nivel vecinal y mientras navego.
> 
> Ahora me están bloquenado el acceso al servidor de *uncatolicoperplejo.com* (al cpanel de www.hosting24.com) y me sacan ventanas de "Nombre de usuario no es válido" que no son del propio servidor, sino intrusas y que ponen ahí. Y ni que decir que el nombre y pass que pongo *sí *son los correctos. Están tratando de quitarme este blog ahora mismo. Y no es la primera vez.
> ...





BlueOrange dijo:


> Ahora mismo, dos coches en mi calle tocando el claxon.
> 
> *Sobre el blog*
> 
> ...



Con la queja de hace unos días (lo que cito en este mensaje -quotes-) sobre cómo estaban maniobrando para quitarme el blog *uncatolicoperpeljo.com* en mis propios morros, y que no es la primera vez, he debido de hacer ruido porque me han desbloqueado el poder acceder al *cPanel *del blog del que me quejaba. Blog que sigue estando en vilo, ya que sigo sin poder acceder a la web donde está alojado (*hosting24.com*) que esto es lo vital e importante. Sin poder acceder a mi cuenta en el servidor no tengo la propiedad de mi web ni de mi contrato con el servidor y con el dominio.

Sigo estando en un _'stand by'_, porque el blog sigue en vilo exactamente igual que hace unos días.


----------



## BlueOrange (8 Sep 2022)

DIRECTO NOCTURNO DE LA QUINTA COLUMNA. Suelen emitir sobre las 22:30h más menos, y dan aviso en el Telegram oficial de La Quinta Columna (enlace más abajo), ya que hay días que no emiten por trabajo o imprevistos.



Una vez terminado el programa lo suben a odysee.com para verlos en diferido.








LA QUINTA COLUMNA


La Quinta Columna es un espacio para el libre pensamiento ... Un espacio para la investigación, análisis, ciencia, opinión, entrevistas de toda la actualidad .. En esta comunidad tienen cabida todas a...




odysee.com




*Telegram *de la Quinta Columna:








LA QUINTA COLUMNA TV


INFORMACIÓN ALTERNATIVA SIN CENSURA




t.me




*Foro *en telegram de La Quinta Columna:








FORO LA QUINTA COLUMNA


https://t.me/OPERAC_ENJAMBRE	Compartir este enlace a quien quiera sumarse al enjambre




t.me


----------



## BlueOrange (10 Sep 2022)

Vídeo de ayer 09 de septiembre de 2022.



En los mass media no se habla de nada de esto pero en algunas pequeñas publicaciones todavía nos podemos enterar de qué está pasando. Sólo recojo un par de artículos pero hay muchos más.








Cruda realidad / La matanza de cristianos en Nigeria, ignorada por los grandes medios. (marzo 2019). - Un Católico Perplejo


El autor de este artículo desconoce la raíz del problema. Toda la narrativa "políticamente correcta", es decir, todo el marxismo cultural es la acción visible de la masonería en la sociedad. El problema se llama masonería y el problema es la masonería.




uncatolicoperplejo.com












Aumentan los crímenes de odio contra los cristianos europeos. - Un Católico Perplejo


Los países históricamente cristianos como España, Francia, Alemania e Italia están experimentando el aumento más agudo de los crímenes de odio contra los cristianos (2021).




uncatolicoperplejo.com




*


https://twitter.com/1churchburning


*


















«Bienaventurados los perseguidos por causa de la *justicia*, porque a ellos pertenece el reino de los cielos.»
– Mateo 5, 10.

“10 Los hombres *sanguinarios *odian al íntegro, mientras los *justos *procuran defenderlo.”
– Proverbios 29, 10.

“27 Abominación de los *justos *es el hombre malvado, y abominación de los *malvados *quien procede rectamente. “
– Proverbios 29, 27.








"Bienaventurados los perseguidos por causa de la justicia, porque a ellos pertenece el reino de los cielos." - Mateo 5, 10. - Un Católico Perplejo


«Es cosa preciosa a los ojos de Yave la muerte de sus justos». – Salmos 116, 15.




uncatolicoperplejo.com












El mártir de cada día. Por Santiago Mata


Vi destruir todo lo que era sagrado y la impiedad y la herejía hacer irrupción (Beata Catalina Emmerich sobre España en la gran tribulación, 1820)




martires.centroeu.com





Jóvenes ANTIFA amenazan a estadounidenses con la pregunta: *"¿Eres Cristiano?"* ("Are you Christian?"). (29 agosto 2020).


----------



## BlueOrange (10 Sep 2022)

Y de paso, convertir al cristianismo en delito de odio


Decíamos ayer que Naciones Unidas, el brazo tonto-útil del Nuevo Orden Mundial (NOM) prepara un tratado vinculante verdaderamente venenoso




www.hispanidad.com

















Por ejemplo, oponerse al aborto y a la ideología de genero sería un “crimen contra la humanidad”


La ONU está negociando un tratado vinculante que hará de las enseñanzas de la Iglesia crímenes contra la humanidad, según informa Austin Rose, presidente de...




www.hispanidad.com


----------



## BlueOrange (10 Sep 2022)

Maravillosos Cristeros. Brillaréis por siempre en las alturas.















Lo que sea de la Iglesia, será de mí.


----------



## BlueOrange (10 Sep 2022)

_*"Es por tu bien"*_*, *_*"por el bien común"*_. "Representamos a los obreros, a las mujeres, a las minorías y oprimidos, porque somos referencia ética (superioridad moral), y dictamos qué es el bien y qué es el mal que tú *no sabes diferenciar*. Venimos a defenderte de la opresión (del capitalismo explotador, del patriarcado, de la exclusión racista y homofóbica, de la supremacía blanca, de la ignorancia supersticiosa de la Iglesia, etc ) así que vamos a ocupar todos vuestros puestos de decisión social para decidir por ti. Nos subiremos al poder y *haremos del Estado un nuevo dios*. !!Obedece¡¡ !!Sométete¡¡ !!_"No tendrás nada y serás feliz"_¡¡ !!Es por tu bien, (por transferir la riqueza que generes y poseerte a ti mismo como esclavo)¡¡".

*Todo el arco* del liberal/*marxismo cultural* es la acción (coreografiada) de la *masonería*, secta internacional, contra la sociedad. Así de poderosa es la bestia (Apoc.13, 4), y lleva dentro de sí la guerra y en ella está. Una guerra contra-cultural de desgaste y erosión en vista a traer un Nuevo Orden. El de ellos. Y todos reman en esta empresa globalista porque en todos ellos habita un mismo *espíritu/voluntad*. La *gnosis*, esa es la fuente.








Qué sueñan realmente el judaísmo y su masonería con su Agenda2030 y su Nuevo Orden Mundial - Un Católico Perplejo


Qué sueñan realmente el judaísmo y su masonería con su Agenda2030 y su Nuevo Orden Mundial.




uncatolicoperplejo.com












Portada de EL PAÍS del 16-01-2022


Repasa, descarga y comparte la portada de EL PAÍS del día 16-01-2022. Además las noticias de última hora sobre la actualidad en España y el mundo: política, economía, deportes, cultura, sociedad, tecnología, gente, opinión, viajes, moda, televisión, los blogs y las firmas de EL PAÍS. Además...




elpais.com




--- --- ---
La *masonería *en guerra (contra-cultural)...
... para levantar un *Nuevo Orden*. El de ellos.
--- --- ---​*VERTIDO DE IDEOLOGÍAS*



*ANTIFASCISMO*: marxismo, comunismo (de comuna judía, de todo común y lo tuyo es mío pero no al revés) y socialismo: el Estado es Dios y nosotros somos el Estado. (Stalin, su URSS y sus *Gulags*/campos de concentración en Siberia para disidentes).
*FEMINISMO*: destruir la base cultural cristiana de Occidente: la familia tradicional. Dificultar que la mujer decidida por sí misma su propio modelo de vida (presión masónica/izquierdista para tacharla de vaga o parásito o "carga para la sociedad" si no trabaja fuera de casa, coartándolas de decidir por sí mismas). (E ironía de la vida, la única plaga de langostas que hay en la sociedad son la misma masonería y su marxismo cultural. Los parásitos, ellos, llamanado "parásito" a la gente honrada).
*ANTIRRACISMO*: Anti supremacía cultural blanca. Es decir, anti Cristianismo.
*LGTBIPedo*: Poner como modelo de referencia y _"normalidad"_ En la sociedad lo LGTBIPedo (Pedo de pederastia). Es decir, los usos, valores y costumbres de la satanista masonería. Su cultura basura. Traer e imponernos su cultura... de mierda.
*ECOLOGISMO*: Calentamiento global, conservacionismo, etc. Otra farsa con la que implementar corrosivas políticas _"éticas",_ y por otro lado, entrar en las zonas rurales con normativas lesivas (introducir el lobo por ejemplo, causando estragos legislativos y estudiada asfixia económica para las zonas afectadas, etc).

PALABROS LLENOS DE CARGA (todo esto es masónica ingeniería social): Antisemita, *negacionista*, homofóbico, machista, patriarcal, racista, fascista, facha, intolerante,... palabras llenas de vergüenza (de miedo social a que nos pongan en la mirilla de disparo) que lanzan contra aquellos que quieren silenciar.

*MUSHTI MUDRA*
El masónico signo del puño en alto.

Ese signo que hacen con el *puño en alto* no es nada inocente. Es un *signo de guerra* que se hacía antes de entrar en combate blandiendo en lo alto el arma (la espada, la lanza, etc). Ese es el signo mismo de combate, es el *gesto al combatir,* levantar el arma contra el soldado enemigo en el campo de batalla. Y además, es un *Mudra *indú viejísimo, porque ya entonces lo utilizaban como signo _"mágico_". Es decir, que lo cargaban previamente en los estados alterados de gnosis.

También tiene otras funciones. A saber. Como declaración de intenciones; como grito de ánimo preparatorio para la lucha; como signo que cohesiona al grupo para el combate; como bandera, enseña o emblema de identidad en el campo de batalla; etc.

(Nota: La imágenes son grandes (4k). Si se quieren ver en detalle; primero pulsar sobre la imagen y después, sobre ella, botón derecho del ratón y abrir en ventana/pestana nueva. Ahí ya están en tamaño original).







*FEMINISMO*







*BLACK LIVES MATTER *(antirracismo/supremacía cultural blanca = anticristianismo)








Un rayo destruye un mural dedicado a George Floyd - El Diestro


Un rayo destruye un mural dedicado a George Floyd




www.eldiestro.es










*ANTIRRACISMO* (anti supremacía cultural blanca = anticristianismo). (Plaza del Sol. Madrid).


----------



## BlueOrange (10 Sep 2022)

*ACTORES DE CALLE*







Es un *signo guerrero de poder* y de *adhesión *a la causa masónica. 
(Nota: El vídeo en sí es propaganda basura de la secta, pero lo pongo por la portada a modo de ejemplo ilustrativo).



*TEATRO DE CALLE Y ACTORES DE CRISIS 

Black Lives Matter.*

Un detalle sobre una actuación, que fue muy promocionada en las redes sociales, a la puerta de unos grandes almacenes saqueados, en uno de los disturbios del *Black Lives Matter*.



*Ucrania.*





*Falsa pandemia.*



*Atentados de Falsa Bandera.*
Este señor es el padre de una de las "víctimas" (Sandy Hook) del "atentado" (masacre) de falsa bandera. (Vídeo).










Sandy Hook victim's father Robbie Parker laughing before going on camera on CNN


One of the victims' "father" Robbie Parker is seen laughing it up before getting on camera. The town of Newton where the supposed shooting took place, according to their own newspaper, The Newton Bee ...




odysee.com





*EL FESTIVO "ARTE DE MENTIR".*
¿Adivinan para quiénes es como un juego el mentir?

El siguiente vídeo es un buen reflejo sobre el ocioso y festivo punto de vista que tiene la masonería, que controla la práctica totalidad de los grandes medios de comunicación, sobre el hecho de mentir, que lo ven como un simple juego de habilidad. Y, esto ya lo digo yo, si mueres por haberte vacunado te dirán que la culpa es tuya por iluso y crédulo. Esto es la sucia y bastarda masonería. No es otra cosa. Se creen por encima del bien y del mal.

Sobre los corruptísimos medios de comuncación. Auténticos zulos de criminales.








Los masónicos medios de comunicación.


Los medios de comunicación sonla principal herramienta de la masonería internacional. Hacen más daño que una confrontación bélica a la vieja usanza. Son armas de guerra psicológica.…




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com






*EL PADRE DE LA MENTIRA*

“44 Vosotros sois nacidos del *diablo*, y queréis cumplir los deseos de vuestro padre. El es homicida desde el principio y no se mantuvo en la verdad, porque la verdad no estaba en él. Cuando habla la mentira, habla de lo suyo propio, porque él es mentiroso y *padre de la mentira*.”- Juan 8, 44.


----------



## BlueOrange (10 Sep 2022)

*Teatro de Calle, Actores de Crisis y atentados de Falsa Bandera.*
Es decir. La masonería, que además de ser el cártel del crimen internacional, es el gran sindicato de actores.

Dejo unos vídeos que recomiendo mucho ver.








Actores de crisis


Existen compañías privadas donde se pueden contratar actores para simular cualquier tipo de evento que permita engañar a los ciudadanos. Aqui podras ver como existen actores contratados por el pode…




tecnicopreocupado.com




Atentado en directo. Así te controla la tv.





*Noticias fabricadas y actores de crisis Nº 1 Los astronautas del Challenger resucitan.*

"Actores de Crisis – Falsas Banderas Pruebas contundentes sobre como los medios de comunicación inventan noticias, mediante la manipulación de los datos informativos. Incluso recurren a reutilizar imágenes o videos que fueron usados en noticias anteriores. La desfachatez de llamar «fake news», por parte de los mass media oficialistas, a la información que visualizamos aquí, no tiene límites. Además recordamos que este video fue censurado por youtube y Google, imposible volver a resubirlo en dichas plataformas. Por ello, este es el canal que estamos utilizando actualmente para haceros llegar esta valiosa información." (Fuente).



*Noticias fabricadas y actores de crisis Nº 2** – BBC Cazada por colar el mismo ataque 2 veces.*

"2013 Siria La OTAN se estaba ayudando de los espacios de información y opinión en los mass media, para obtener el apoyo de la opinión pública a la ofensiva militar, ya preparada, contra el ejército de Al Assad en Siria. Pero la gente no tenía ganas de apoyar otra intervención militar para la supuesta liberación del pueblo sirio, el recuerdo de lo ocurrido en Libia estaba muy reciente. Así tocaba poner en práctica las ya conocidas técnicas de manipulación mental, para proceder a implantar en la conciencia del público, que lo que estaba ocurriendo en Siria era realmente atroz. ¿Y Cómo? Bueno, anteriormente los «supuestos» ataques con armas químicas sobre población civil, sobre todo con niñ@s, les habían dado buenos resultados￼. Así habían obtenido el consentimiento de la sociedad, el de todas y todos, el tuyo y el mío para entrar a saco en el país de turno y arrasarlo, eso sí, con el fin que justificaba todos los medios utilizados: llevar la democracia al mundo. El pasado año 2013 la OTAN y los países aliados occidentales volvieron a sacar su otro ejército al frente, nos referimos claro está a los mass media, quienes lanzaron todo su arsenal de escenas de dolor extremo del pueblo sirio. Imágenes que de nuevo nos llevarían a exclamar: ¡¡Por favor, que alguien detenga eso!!, sin pararnos a pensar, como las veces anteriores, si sería cierto lo que estábamos viendo, dando por hecho que algo así tiene que ser verdad, porque… sería de loc@s pensar que los mass media se fueran a inventar algo tan grave, ¿o tal vez no estamos tan loc@s?". (Fuente).



*Noticias Fabricadas Y Actores De Crisis Nº 3 Masacre Homófoba 49 Muertos En El Club Gay Pulse De Orlando.*



*Noticias Fabricadas Y Actores De Crisis Nº 4 Masacre Homófoba con 49 Muertos En El Club Gay Pulse De Orlando.*

"Seguimos añadiendo información imprescindible para detectar las falsas noticias que nos venden los mass media oficiales. ¿Cómo es posible que el tiroteo del club Pulse en Orlando (EEUU) sea una falsa bandera? Ver para creer". (Fuente).









*Noticias Fabricadas Y Actores De Crisis Nº 6 Orlando, Houston…y Navarra.*

"Video censurado en repetidos canales, podemos ver como se guioniza una noticia falsa y se difunde como verdadera en los medios de comunicación al unísono". (Fuente).


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (10 Sep 2022)

up


----------



## BlueOrange (11 Sep 2022)

*Noticias Fabricadas Y Actores De Crisis Nº 9.*

"Primera parte de una colección de evidencias que parecen decir que el atropello islamico en Barcelona el 17 de agosto de 2017, fue un simulacro, con maniquíes, actores de crisis etc, como otros tantos que hemos visto y desmontado recientemente, Orlando, Boston, Londres con toda la policia una vez llegaron al lugar donde un asesino acaba de asesinar a varias personas y lo 1º es cambiarse, tenemos a toda la brigada en calzoncillos, etc." (Fuente).



*Noticias Fabricadas Y Actores De Crisis Nº 9 ( II Parte).*
Barcelona crisis actors.



*Noticias Inventadas y Actores de Crisis Nº10 – Barcelona, Homenaje a los Medios de Comunicación.*

"Irak, Londres, Libia, Siria, Arabia Saudí, Barcelona …. cuando identificamos aparentes coincidencias en los hechos que estamos analizando, eso, que llamamos intuición, nos está lanzando un aviso de «precaución». Volveremos a realizar el análisis y cotejaremos los resultados. A través de la comparación, tendremos nuevos datos. Usaremos el conocimiento existente en cualquier disciplina relacionada con aquellos datos, que a priori destacan por algún motivo. Con los resultados de este proceso discerniremos a través del razonamiento, cuales nos parecen ciertos y excluíremos aquellos que razonemos inciertos, incluso habrá alguno que no tengamos claro, también lo tendremos en cuenta. Todo lo anterior parece ser la mínima e imprescindible labor que deberíamos llevar a cabo, para dotarnos de «pensamiento crítico» sobre cualquier hecho o circunstancia. Requiere renunciar al tiempo libre que íbamos a emplear en otra actividad, ejercitar el intelecto, algo de concentración y una mente inquieta. Quizás ahora entendamos, porque nos es más fácil «seguir creyendo en las mentiras que darnos cuenta que estamos siendo engañados». (Frase original de Mark Twain)". (Fuente).



*Quienes sabían con antelación que iba a haber un atropello en BCN.*



*PERFILES FALSOS Y FALSOS LIKES EN PUBLICACIONES OFICIALES - ASI NOS MANIPULAN/ FAKE #CRISISACTORS.*



*Sobre empresas que organizan todas estas Falsas Banderas.*


----------



## BlueOrange (11 Sep 2022)

El siguiente señor es el padre de una de las víctimas (*Sandy Hook*) en un atentado de falsa bandera. Todo es un teatro.

*Sandy Hook victim's father Robbie Parker laughing before going on camera on CNN.*

"One of the victims'_ "father"_ Robbie Parker is seen laughing it up before getting on camera. The town of Newton where the supposed shooting took place, according to their own newspaper, The Newton Bee (18th Century Beginnings: Freemasonry's Roots Run Deep In Newtown), states that the first Mason Lodge in CT was in Newton. It's also known as a major CIA town. Ask yourself if this is common behavior for someone who has supposedly lost a child to "get into character" as he gets on camera.

This is video is one of the most vitally important pieces of video captured in modern times. The implications of what you see in it are serious for all of us". (Vídeo).










Sandy Hook victim's father Robbie Parker laughing before going on camera on CNN


One of the victims' "father" Robbie Parker is seen laughing it up before getting on camera. The town of Newton where the supposed shooting took place, according to their own newspaper, The Newton Bee ...




odysee.com
















*Falsa Bandera de la "matanza" de la familia de Cassidy Stay.*



La chica está haciendo un *Mudra *o Signo Masónico llamado _*"Cornuto"*_. Les dejo el ejemplo  de *Anton Lavey*.







*CRISIS ACTOR SUPERSTARS #CRISISACTORS.*
Recopilación de varios casos donde el mismo actor aparece en distintos atentados o sucesos. Como un actor real de Hollywood haciendo carrera apareciendo en distintas películas según se le va contratando.


----------



## BlueOrange (11 Sep 2022)

*Actores covidianos: Masonería doméstica y Teatro de Calle.*
¿Quiénes podrían apoyar la Agenda2030 como auténticos troles/payasos?








QUÉ ES UN SÁTIRO, PAYASO O JOKER. Es un masón/jugador (Actor de Crisis) que participa siguiendo una agenda en el Teatro de Calle de nuestras vidas - Un Católico Perplejo


La figura alegórica del SÁTIRO, bufón, saltinbanqui, arlequín, payaso, trol y joker (Actores de Crisis que actúan en la vida real a modo de Teatro de Calle), es la representación simbólica del accionar de la MASONERÍA en la sociedad.




uncatolicoperplejo.com




La masonería llega a todas partes, y por extensión, la Agenda 2030 tiene colaboradores en todas partes. Y en el siguiente vídeo todos esos palmeros reman en la misma dirección globalista (apoyando la falsa pandemia). Y como troles/payasos lo hacen, que fue harto ridículo, forzado y artificial aquel bochornoso espectáculo palmero.





















*Un poco de lógica de jardín de infancia.*

La *masonería* quiere *traer* un Nuevo Orden Mundial. El Orden Social de ellos.
La falsa pandemia es una *estratagema *para *trae**r *un Nuevo Orden Mundial.
¿*Quiénes* podrían tener interés en apoyar esta falsa pandemia?...

... como *covidianos *o *falsos disidentes* o *recalcitrantes ignorantes ...* (supuestos *tontos*/troles/payasos. *Se lo hacen*, actúan. La figura alegórica del payaso/trol/joker son estas mismas actuaciones que luego se cuentan unos a otros en las logias y festejan como si de divertidas batallitas se tratara) *...* que *dan credibilidad* al calentamiento global, a la criminal pandemia, a la respetabilidad de la _"Autoridad"_, a ser un buen ciudadano acrítico no dudando de las buenas intenciones de la clase política y de la prensa, y etc, etc, etc. Todos estos reman de una forma u otra en la misma dirección: fraudulentas narrativas pantalla tras la que se esconde la Agenda2030.


----------



## BlueOrange (11 Sep 2022)

*NASA: Actores de Crisis y Teatro de Calle.*








NASA, another masonic lie.


NASA, another masonic lie.




odysee.com












Óxido de grafeno y 5G: (la peligrosa banda de los 26GHz prevista para la 2ª mitad de 2022): MORTANDAD DE VACUNADOS EN MASA.


Cuando un tonto coge un camino, el camino se acaba, pero el tonto sigue. Cuando activen el 5g y luego el 6g... Y no se muera el 90% de la población, que está vacunada. Ya se inventarán otra gilipollez para seguir pagandole el yate a los directivos de quinta columna.




www.burbuja.info





*Enfermeras Tic Toc: Actores de Crisis y Teatro de Calle.*








Enfermeras Tic-Toc (2020-2021) Masonería Sanitaria (82 vídeos)


Me llamo Gonzalo Carlos Novillo Lapeyra y mi canal prinicpal en odysee.com es éste otro: https://odysee.com/@NovilloLapeyra:9 A continuación traigo algunos vídeos que he visto en mi muro de Twitter d...




odysee.com










Por cierto...

*Detalle de la jefa de enfermeras* (vestida de gala para la ocasión)* del Hospital Rey Eduardo VII, Londres, despidiendo a Isabel II *(marzo de 2013).















Detalle de la jefa de enfermeras del Hospital Rey Eduardo VII, Londres, despidiendo a Isabel II (marzo de 2013). - Un Católico Perplejo


No hay mucho que comentar, la masonería reina y controla a placer y desde el sglo XIX. Una gran bestia. En fin...




uncatolicoperplejo.com




Septiembre de 2022. *Fallecimiento de Isabel II.*


----------



## BlueOrange (11 Sep 2022)

Este vídeo lo edité en enero de 2020. Y claro, totalmente ajeno a lo que vendría dos meses después.


----------



## BlueOrange (11 Sep 2022)

_"Ahora todo ha terminado. Ahora estoy despierto"_... *a la muerte.*








Now It's Over. Now I'm Awake.


Listen to Now It's Over. Now I'm Awake. by LUCHS #np on #SoundCloud




on.soundcloud.com


----------



## CesareLombroso (11 Sep 2022)

Los datos del gobierno muestran que 1 de cada 246 personas vacunadas con covid MUERE dentro de los 60 días


Cuando el gobierno británico decidió cambiar la forma en que calcula y publica datos sobre las lesiones y muertes por la «vacuna» del coronavirus de Wuhan (Covid-19), el encubrimiento obvio que res…




invierte.biz


----------



## BlueOrange (11 Sep 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Los datos del gobierno muestran que 1 de cada 246 personas vacunadas con covid MUERE dentro de los 60 días
> 
> 
> Cuando el gobierno británico decidió cambiar la forma en que calcula y publica datos sobre las lesiones y muertes por la «vacuna» del coronavirus de Wuhan (Covid-19), el encubrimiento obvio que res…
> ...



Te agradezco tu tiempo y sin ver el soplo que te ha traído, te advierto igualmente: ten cuidado con El Arconte que es falsa disidencia. Es un masón de manual. Un ejemplo bien sencillo. La misma palabra arconte. ¿De dónde crees que viene? ¿Cuál es el ámbito de ese palabro? ¿Ves? No ha hecho falta ni entrar a valorar sus hilos narrativos para ya tener una simple alerta, e ir con prudencia con este señor.

Y aparte de esta anécdota sobre su nombre y entrados en su propia persona y narrativas, sigue siendo un masón de manual. Y nada gano yo con todo esto que te estoy diciendo. Si por mí fuera, estaría en la calle haciendo fotos, bien lejos del mundo que tengo delante (del Arconte y su raza).


----------



## CesareLombroso (11 Sep 2022)

BlueOrange dijo:


> Te agradezco tu tiempo y sin ver el soplo que te ha traído, te advierto igualmente: ten cuidado con El Arconte que es falsa disidencia. Es un masón de manual. Un ejemplo bien sencillo. La misma palabra arconte. ¿De dónde crees que viene? ¿Cuál es el ámbito de ese palabro? ¿Ves? No ha hecho falta ni entrar a valorar sus hilos narrativos para ya tener una simple alerta, e ir con prudencia con este señor.
> 
> Y aparte de esta anécdota sobre su nombre y entrados en su propia persona y narrativas, sigue siendo un masón de manual. Y nada gano yo con todo esto que te estoy diciendo. Si por mí fuera, estaría en la calle haciendo fotos, bien lejos del mundo que tengo delante.





Tu crees que ese tio es mason? sera de logias paco...

bueno pero tu premisa no me vale mucho, es como si yo me hago llamar "pazuzu" y no soy mason ni satanista ni mierdas de esas.


----------



## BlueOrange (11 Sep 2022)

CesareLombroso dijo:


> Tu crees que ese tio es mason? sera de logias paco...
> 
> bueno pero tu premisa no me vale mucho, es como si yo me hago llamar "pazuzu" y no soy mason ni satanista ni mierdas de esas.



Asoman tus pezuñas...

Y mis premisas es lo que sé de él y no lo otro, lo que tú coges, una simple anécdota que sólo nos advierte a la prudencia. Igual que contigo. ¿Cuántas personas fuera de la secta tratan como término coloquial y familiar el nombre propio de Pazuzu? ¿Prácticamente ninguna? Porque en la masonería se utiliza muchísimo. De hecho, de vosotros, de leeros, la he aprendido yo.
··· ··· ···
_"Cuando comprendes que toda opinión es una visión cargada de historia personal,
empezarás a comprender que todo juicio es una confesión."_ - Nikola Tesla.
··· ··· ···​


----------



## CesareLombroso (11 Sep 2022)

BlueOrange dijo:


> Asoman tus pezuñas...
> 
> Y mis premisas es lo que sé de él y no lo otro, lo que tú coges, una simple anécdota que sólo nos advierte a la prudencia. Igual que contigo. ¿Cuántas personas fuera de la secta tratan como término coloquial y familiar el nombre propio de Pazuzu? ¿Prácticamente ninguna? Porque en la masonería se utiliza muchísimo. De hecho, de vosotros, de leeros, la he aprendido yo.
> ··· ··· ···
> ...





Lo aprendi en este foro, anormal


----------



## BlueOrange (11 Sep 2022)

Y como


CesareLombroso dijo:


> Lo aprendi en este foro, anormal



*Y como si *formara parte de ti, de tu cosmogonía interna, de tu burbuja intelectual con la que traduces el mundo, de tu cotidianidad narrativa con la que das nombre a las cosas,... *lo usas*. Amigo. Esa palabra forma parte de ti en el uso y no en la conciencia de ella.

Destellos mudos que hablan de nosotros.


----------



## BlueOrange (12 Sep 2022)

*Sobre la mentira y los errores de La Quinta Columna.*

*¿Un Doctor en medicina ignorante?*

Quisiera comentar el siguiente *error *del Telegram de La Quinta Columna (*enlace *al post), y que también veo cometerlo a Ricardo Delgado. Los covidianos y falsos disidentes no son ignorantes. Esta gente (sucursales con piernas de la Agenda2030) sabe pero que muy bien lo que hace y lo que calla.

_""Conectar con la naturaleza" _dice este INDIVIDUO.
Sólo ha conectado con la *ESTUPIDEZ *más absoluta y la *IGNORANCIA* más completa además de con la naturaleza grafénica de su mascarilla".



*Los mentirosos existen y son reales... *(y están por todas partes).

El astuto *Dr. Héctor Rossete* ni es estúpido ni es ignorante, sino que está muy _"despierto"_ y es totalmente consciente. Lo que está haciendo este señor se llama *mentir*. Simple y llanamente. La mentira existe, es real, está por todas partes y para mentir hace falta conocer previamente la verdad, para así poder contra argumentarla (torcerla y ocultarla) o desviarnos la atención de ella.

Si miramos la web de este señor (*drhectorrossete.mx*) podemos ver que es un propagandista a sueldo de la versión oficial que surte a medios de comunicación como Milenio, El Universal o El Financiero; y que también participa en mesas _"científicas"_ de promoción mediática de la versión oficial.







El siguiente vídeo está enlazado en su web (*enlace*) y lo he extraído y muestro a continuación.

#MeFaltaMiVacuna
"*Dr. Héctor Rossete* pide vacunas para todo el personal (sanitario)".




*Dr Hector Rossete* (Youtube)
30 suscriptores

*"Póntelo/pónselo”* (el cubrebocas). Campaña suya qué él hace por su cuenta.

"El *Dr Hector Rossete* lanza este video como campaña para la *cobertura total* de uso de cubrebocas, a modo de eliminar la incredulidad en las personas e *incitar *a que utilicen las medidas de protección. Es el insumo básico de la prevención, logrando así, tener beneficios para evitar el incremento de casos por la reciente pandemia que nos ataca a nivel mundial, el COVID19. Compártelo y se parte de esta campaña."



*.*
*.*
*.

¿Ignorante? ¿El Dr. Héctor Rossete ignorante?*

Este señor está *a sueldo* como todos los sanitarios televisivos (que incluso llegan a estar untados por las mismas farmacéuticas). Les dejo al *Dr. Luis de Benito* (vídeo) (noviembre de 2021). (Más adelante trataré de complementar con más ejemplos este apartado).



https://archive.ph/y6nRN#selection-1511.0-1511.6


(y el *PDF *que tiene en la mano).





¿Cuánto dinero cobraron de la industria de las vacunas las Sociedades Científicas y líderes clínicos del área en 2020? Por Roberto Sánchez. - nogracias.org


Pulsa aquí para descargar en PDF € GSK Pfizer MSD Sanofi Miembros del Comité Asesor de Vacunas de la Asociación Española de Pediatría. Francisco Javier Álvarez García 5.250 3.898 3.700 5.644 Javier Álvarez Aldeán 4.587 2.226 9.086 María Garcés Sánchez 5.978 9.636 9.200 8.440 Valentí Pineda...




web.archive.org






Es decir, todos los *Vocales del Poder Judicial en España*, y su Presidente, están untados hasta las cejas (*https://archive.ph/7rPJY*), ¿y un simple Doctor no?







*.*
*.*
*.

La pandemia de mentiras la están llevando a cabo mentirosos muy "despiertos", y no ignorantes.*


----------



## BlueOrange (12 Sep 2022)

*"The Good Doctor"*

"Conoce a Demetre Daskalakis.
Demetre acaba de ser designado por *Joe Biden* para ser el subcoordinador oficial de respuesta nacional a la *viruela del mono* de la *Casa Blanca*. Demetre luce con orgullo el símbolo oficial de la Iglesia de Satán: el pentagrama.
Joe Biden nombró a un *satanista *para la Casa Blanca."


----------



## BlueOrange (12 Sep 2022)

*Mi deber está en denunciar lo que veo.

Mi denuncia.*

Dejo el siguiente ejemplo de mi vida personal para los submarinos -caballos de Troya- que hay dentro de La Quinta Columna y alrededor de Ricardo Delgado. Esos que desvían la atención llamando *ignorantes* para no llamarlos por su nombre: METIROSOS. O ese señor que da pésimos consejos, el _'egiptólogo'_ y amante del _*"conocimiento oculto" *_Dr. Sevillano, que *no miente* sobre temas sanitarios pero fuera de ellos vierte desvíos de atención y jerga masónica, y hace mucho daño con su narrativa llena de *quiebros y silencios*. En el Telegram de La Quinta Columna se le promociona bastante más que al propio Ricardo Delgado, cosa que debería ser justo al contrario, porque La Quinta Columna es Ricardo Delgado, y el señor Sevillano es un simple contertulio invitado.

*Faro*

El señor Delgado tiene un enorme peso/responsabilidad sobre sus hombros, porque es faro para tantas personas indefensas en estos asesinos tiempos que corren. El señor Delgado es el apoyo, él, no el señor Sevillano. *Es decir,* yo acudo a La Quinta Columna para escuchar al señor Delgado y no al señor Sevillano. Y como yo diría que todos. Y esto es por algo y no es casual. Acudimos a la Verdad y no al *conocimiento *oculto de las pirámides de Egipto del Dr. Sevillano, por decirlo así, valga la expresión.

*Madrid Río*

En fin... Las fotos las hice en septiembre de 2021 en lo que llaman *Madrid Río*, que es el paseo junto al río Manzanares. El lugar es junto a la misma puerta de la casa de Campo, zona de Príncipe Pío. Se trata de una carpa de actuaciones o conciertos con su bar que tendrá dentro, fuera hay otro, y etc.

*Apnea en la ciudad*

... y lo que sigue en el título es el *nombre y el lema del negocio*. Madrid está inundado de *símbolos masónicos*. Pero por todas partes. Tanto que diría que *bajar a Madrid es como* tirarse al mar y *bucear *entre ellos. En la ropa de la gente, en la misma piel, innumerables escaparates, dentro de los mismos negocios, edificios públicos todos, en centros comerciales, parques (estatuas, casi todas las simbólicas) y hasta en las Iglesias infiltradas por la masonería (la gran mayoría muy lamentablemente) me encuentro* sus símbolos*... de mierda, muerte y devastación en forma de _"*conocimiento *(gnosis)"_. Porque la simbología masónica en el 90% de los casos, casi siempre, reflejan el_ "*conocimiento*/poder (es decir, la gnosis. que es el acoplamiento espiritual con *Lucifer, el "portador de la luz o conocimiento"*. Tal cual suena esta locura)"._ En fin... Trágico mundo de heroinómanos tras esa heroína que llaman _"*conocimiento *(la trágica gnosis)"_.

*'Mentidero de los "milagros"'*
*'El lugar donde ocurren cosas'*

























*.*
*.*
*.*

Insisto otra vez más:

*Los mentirosos existen, son reales y** están por todas partes... (y se llaman masonería. ¿Habéis visto los cuernos?).*


----------



## BlueOrange (13 Sep 2022)

Uno de los doce, en el momento de entregarle a la muerte se le acercó y le besó, y Jesús le dijo: _"Amigo, qué haces. ¿Con un beso entregas al hijo del hombre?"._

*Las 38 cornisas del Dr. Sevillano, y un paso al frente.*










Programa 388 - Las 38 cornisas del Dr. Sevillano, y un paso al frente.


Programa -288- La Carrera por la gnosis del Dr. Sevillano de La Quinta Columna Están matando a la gente y la preocupación del señor Sevillano está en la carrera por el conocimiento. Es decir, preocup...




odysee.com




Realmente, ¿de qué conocimiento habla este hombre?

*EL PORTADOR DE LA LUZ/CONOCIMIENTO* (gnosis)

La palabra *"Lucifer"* viene del latín, formada de _lux_ (luz) y _ferre _(llevar), y significa _*"portador de la luz"*_. En lenguaje espiritual el término luz hace referencia a la conciencia o *conocimiento *por lo que podría también definirse como _"el que trae el conocimiento/poder"*.*_ Esta _"luz"_ no es otra cosa que la masónica *gnosis*, palabra de origen griego que significa _'conocimiento'_ pero en términos absolutos de *potencia *cognoscitiva. Es decir, *gnosis *es la *potencia *de la mente de un Ángel o demonio. Y esta gnosis es el _"conocimiento"_ o _"sabiduría"_ del que tanto hablan todos ellos. Subirse a la mente de entidades demoníacas para, experimentando su *potencia*, ser una _'deidad'_ por decirlo así. No se trata de saber realmente, sino de poder, de ser_ "semejante a dios"._

··· ··· ···
_“El conocimiento, el *potencial *mental de los seres humanos.”_ - Dr. Sevillano.
(Programa 388; minuto 03:10:06).
··· ··· ···​
*LOS **SUBMARINOS **DE LA QUINTA COLUMNA*

Toda esta "_ilusionante"_ tragedia es lo que sale del *masón* Sr. Sevillano y parte del equipo de La Quinta Columna. El último ejemplo, y son muchos, de ayer mismo (*enlace*).

Otro ejemplo. *Prometeo *(rockefellercenter.com) es y podría decirse, las representación simbólica de Lucifer más utilizada en la masonería tras la de Baphomet (7.650.000 resultados). Prometeo, el que roba el fuego a los dioses (*el fuego*, luz o conocimiento/gnosis), e_l benefactor_ el asesino del hombre.








PROMETEO Y LA QUINTA COLUMNA-La Quinta Columna


Si desea contribuir ayudando económicamente con el trabajo de investigación, estudio y desarrollo de todas las acciones llevadas a cabo por el equipo de La Quinta




laquintacolumna.tv










Concluyo: Decir Baphomet o Prometeo es lo mismo que decir Lucifer, son la misma entidad. Y está bien a la vista y bien claro todo esto que estoy reflejando. No hay más que levantar la mirada.

Les dejo a uno de los señores Rockefeller reflejado el *Telegram de La Quinta Columna.* La persona que ha subido ese post sobre David Rockefeller; tal vez sea una tal María, no sé si es la esposa de Ricardo Delgado, insisto, no lo sé, sólo lo sospecho; es otro combatiente al igual que ese señor Rockefeller. Es muy grave todo este asunto espiritual que nos afecta a todos. El problema es mundial y en mi vida, hasta en mi entorno familiar, también voy servido de toda esta tragedia, muy lamentablemente.

Ahí le tienen en el momento de su caída. El ángel caído.







*¿Cuál es la manera más eficiente de combatir? *Infiltrándote en las filas de *los que se oponen a tus planes* y hacerte pasar por uno de ellos.

*RICARDO DELGADO*

Y el Señor Ricardo Delgado, gran regalo que se nos ha dado en estos Últimos Tiempos, ama a su gente con la fidelidad de un buen hijo y hermano, pero su gente no está con él.

Poco es el tiempo que te queda, y brillarás alto, amigo.

_“12 El hermano entregará a su hermano a la muerte, el padre a su hijo; y los hijos se levantarán contra sus padres y los matarán. 13 Seréis odiados de todos a causa de mi nombre; pero el que perseverare hasta el fin, este será salvo,”_ - San Mateo 13, 12-13.

_"__16 Seréis entregados aun por padres y hermanos, y parientes y amigos; y harán morir a muchos de entre vosotros, 17 y seréis odiados de todos a causa de mi nombre. 18 Pero ni un cabello de vuestra cabeza se perderá. 19 En vuestra perseverancia salvaréis vuestras almas”. _- San Lucas 21, 16-19.

_“y aun vendrá tiempo en que cualquiera que os quite la vida, creerá hacer un obsequio a Dios (al falso dios, al imitador ángel caído)“._ - San Juan 16, 2.

Ricardo, ama a tu gente, ámalos con fuerza, pero recuerda que no están a tu lado aunque lloren contigo. Y no son malos, es el mal que se les ha colado dentro, ese _'conocimiento'_ que les sustrae de sí mismos. Y no tengas prisa por entederlo, porque el saber, en nuestras malas manos, es como el fuego que todo lo devasta. Simplemente ama y ten esto presente en la memoria. Ámales especialmente cuando te llegue el momento, que será pronto como el de todos nosotros.

*OTRO EJEMPLO*

El *masón* Dr. Luis de Benito.







Triste cornisa es esa que llevamos dentro. Triste caer en la maquinaria del olvido.


----------



## BlueOrange (13 Sep 2022)

Vuelvo a insistir. Lo traigo de la página anterior.

*"Un poco de lógica de jardín de infancia.*

La *masonería* quiere *traer* un Nuevo Orden Mundial. El Orden Social de ellos.
La falsa pandemia es una *estratagema *para *trae**r *un Nuevo Orden Mundial.
¿*Quiénes* podrían tener interés en apoyar esta falsa pandemia?...

... como *covidianos *o *falsos disidentes* o *recalcitrantes ignorantes ...* (supuestos *tontos*/troles/payasos. *Se lo hacen*, actúan. La figura alegórica del payaso/trol/joker son estas mismas actuaciones que luego se cuentan unos a otros en las logias y festejan como si de divertidas batallitas se tratara) *...* que *dan credibilidad* al calentamiento global, a la criminal pandemia, a la respetabilidad de la _"Autoridad"_, a ser un buen ciudadano acrítico no dudando de las buenas intenciones de la clase política y de la prensa, y etc, etc, etc. Todos estos reman de una forma u otra en la misma dirección: fraudulentas narrativas pantalla tras la que se esconde la Agenda2030."


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (13 Sep 2022)

QUE DICE AL ALBARRACIN QUE LO QUE SE VE por el micro es POR 


" LA DEGRACION DE LA CUBIERTA NANO LIPIDICA2

     


El colmo de la mentira es el COLMILLO (de Albarracín). La pregunta más correcta es: ¿Quién le paga?

11.9K views21:50



joder a mi no me caia mal, pense que seria recuperable xD
pero que va


----------



## BlueOrange (14 Sep 2022)

La *Dra. Albarracín *sostiene que *no se trata de grafeno lo observado* en las vacunas (y en anestias dentales, insulinas, mascarillas y hasta en productos alimenticios se está encontrando grafeno, en todas partes, hasta en el agua embotellada), sino que *se trata de degradadas*_* 'nanopartículas lipídicas'*._ Es decir, miente de manera criminal. Las declaraciones de esta señora son propias de una asesina ya que está encubriendo muy conscientemente un genocidio. Porque ese y no otro es el nombre de esta pandemia de mentiras llena de muerte.




__





La Dra. Liliana Zelada, odontóloga, encuentra óxido de grafeno al microscopio en las vacunas de: Pfizer, Astrazeneca, Sputnik, Moderna, Shinofarm y...


La Dra. Liliana Zelada (agosto 2022) encuentra grafeno al microscopio en las vacunas de: Pfizer, Astrazeneca, Sputnik, Moderna, Shinofarm y en anestésico local (lidocaína) del laboratorio Zeyco. Entrevista a la Dr. Liliana Zelada en Madridmarket (Twich) el pasado 09 de agosto de 2022...




www.burbuja.info




Esta señora Albarracín *es masona*, está claro. Forma parte de las filas de la versión oficial (la del corruptísimo Gobierno), los que nos están trayendo la* Agenda2030*. Y es muy común en esta secta acusar a los demás, a los que son inocentes, de los propios crímenes que esta secta comete. Es decir. Mientras te acusan se están definiendo a ellos mismos, y esta estudiada estrategia y proceder es propio de ellos. Un *ejemplo*. Otro ejemplo: _"El sr Campra ha sido el referente científico de la *secta *grafanera que ha hecho estandarte de mí como su enemigo público nº1"._ - Dr. Martínez Albarracín. (Secta dice. ¡¡Ella, acusando de secta!!).

_"El colmo de la mentira es el COLMILLO (de Albarracín). La pregunta más correcta es: ¿Quién le paga?"_ - *Post *del Telegram de La Quinta Columna.














"La degradación, debido a la temperatura, de las nanopartículas lipídicas genera muchos de los artefactos observados al mirar éstas al microscopio", señala la doctora MJ Martínez Albarracín - Madrid Market


El sr Campra ha sido el referente científico de la secta grafanera que ha hecho estandarte de mí como su enemigo público nº1 …. Quiero empezar este breve artículo diciendo que lo escribo a raíz de unas conversaciones de Whatsapp mantenidas con Santiago Ángel García sobre unas recientes...




madridmarket.es


----------



## BlueOrange (14 Sep 2022)

*Comunicado de La Quinta Columna* (13 sept.2022)

Durante las *próximas cuatro o cinco semanas* se emitirá el Directo *cada dos días* en lugar de todos los días, como se ha venido haciendo hasta ahora.



Los Directos los emiten en *Twich *y suelen dar comienzo sobre las *22:30h* más menos. Dan aviso en el Telegram oficial de La Quinta Columna (enlace más abajo) antes de comenzar o dan nota si esa noche no se emite.



Una vez terminado el programa lo suben a *odysee.com* para verlos en diferido.








LA QUINTA COLUMNA


La Quinta Columna es un espacio para el libre pensamiento ... Un espacio para la investigación, análisis, ciencia, opinión, entrevistas de toda la actualidad .. En esta comunidad tienen cabida todas a...




odysee.com




*Telegram *de la Quinta Columna:








LA QUINTA COLUMNA TV


INFORMACIÓN ALTERNATIVA SIN CENSURA




t.me




*Foro *en telegram de La Quinta Columna:








FORO LA QUINTA COLUMNA


https://t.me/OPERAC_ENJAMBRE	Compartir este enlace a quien quiera sumarse al enjambre




t.me


----------



## BlueOrange (14 Sep 2022)

*Octubre de 1978.*



*Febrero de 2020.*








El lapsus de Isabel Celaá: "La ley busca destrozar el sistema educativo"


La ministra de Educación, Isabel Celaá, ha tenido un pequeño lapsus durante el pleno del Senado al hablar de la Ley de Educación del Gobierno.




www.ondacero.es










*En breve. 2023/2027.*










Campos FEMA: 800 campos de concentración en EEUU terminados desde 2007 y esperando una ley marcial. - Un Católico Perplejo


Los campos FEMA son campos de detención y/o concentración. La explicación oficial del Gobierno norteamericano es que, estos campos terminados y listos desde 2007, están levantados para contingencias en una ley marcial.




uncatolicoperplejo.com












Los campos de exterminio del Nuevo Orden Mundial. - Un Católico Perplejo


No son campos sanitarios. Se está siguiendo en todos los países la demoninada Agenda2030 impulsada por la ONU, que está dirigida desde el World Economic Forum, donde se habla abiertamente de imponer un Nuevo Orden Mundial.




uncatolicoperplejo.com


----------



## BlueOrange (16 Sep 2022)

Recopilación de declaraciones sobre el Genocidio Cristiano de la Agenda2030 ('The Great Reset') por parte de rabinos y judíos (junio/julio 2022) - Un Católico Perplejo


Declaraciones judías sobre el Holocausto Cristiano de la Agenda2030 (The Great Reset).




uncatolicoperplejo.com


----------



## BlueOrange (16 Sep 2022)

Están en directo.



Una vez terminado el programa lo suben a *odysee.com* para verlos en diferido.








LA QUINTA COLUMNA


La Quinta Columna es un espacio para el libre pensamiento ... Un espacio para la investigación, análisis, ciencia, opinión, entrevistas de toda la actualidad .. En esta comunidad tienen cabida todas a...




odysee.com




*Telegram *de la Quinta Columna:








LA QUINTA COLUMNA TV


INFORMACIÓN ALTERNATIVA SIN CENSURA




t.me




*Foro *en telegram de La Quinta Columna:








FORO LA QUINTA COLUMNA


https://t.me/OPERAC_ENJAMBRE	Compartir este enlace a quien quiera sumarse al enjambre




t.me


----------



## BlueOrange (17 Sep 2022)

*LOS CÍRCULOS EN LOS CULTIVOS *(del Dr. Sevillano)
La 'broma' de dos británicos que creó escuela

--- --- ---​"Eso es fundamental. Fundamental para nosotros saber si estamos solos o no, aquí. (3:13:04). Pues se lo tapan y te tienes que ¿? a eso de que se lo tapan. Y por qué lo tapan. No es que... Respuesta que dieron en los años setenta: Es que no es bueno para la guerra fría. (3:13:15).

Ojo. Esa era la respuesta cuando te decían que no te daban información, que era mejor que no sacaras temas de estos de luces y de aviones y eso, que podía ser un factor de confusión cuando la gente estuviera pratullando y que a lo mejor se liaban allí a hostias, ¿no?, por culpa de estas luces, ¿no?

No, no. Pero es ya a pasada la guerra fría y siguen ustedes sin dejarnos explicar qué es esto. Qué es eso del fenómeno éste. Pues porque no quieren que esta gente sepamos que está ahí en la sombra. Sus sociedades secretas, su falsa historia, sus falsas explicaciones a cosas tan graves como esto que vemos de *los círculos de las cosechas* (3:13:49) y esto que estamos viendo ahora.

Es decir, dónde estamos viviendo. ¿Os sorprende que os diga que..."

- *Dr. José Luis Sevillano*. Directo Nocturno de La Quinta Columna (*Programa -391-*).​
--- --- ---​Veo que en el *Directo 391* de hoy de La Quinta Columna en un comentario que ha pasado rápido han dado credibilidad a la siguiente _'broma'_ de dos británicos, *Doug Bower* y *Dave Chorley*, que fueron los autores de estos círculos desde *1976 *(por la noche los hacían con tablas y cuerdas) y que salieron del armario confesándolo en la televisión británica en *1991*. Durante la década de *1980 *se habló mucho de estos círculos británicos y que al final resultaron ser _'arte campestre decorativo'_ por decirlo así. Como si de poner unas cortinas bonitas al paisaje se tratase y nada más que esto. (Las imágenes del collage son recientes, de *imitadores*).






Copio y pego (Google translate).

*HOAX ART*
"Los bromistas del círculo de cultivos que iniciaron un fenómeno cultural mundial.

Crearon su primer _"nido de platillos voladores"_ en un campo de trigo en *Wiltshire*, Inglaterra, en *1976*. En ese momento, el artista y su amigo no tenían idea de la conmoción que su creación crearía en el mundo. A partir de entonces, creyentes y no creyentes contemplarían la legitimidad de estas marcas de otro mundo en los campos.

En *1991* salieron con su historia y explicación. Hicieron demostraciones con sus instrumentos simples para mostrar cómo crearon los patrones circulares perfectos. Sin embargo, *todavía hay* _"expertos en círculos"_, con autoridad en el campo de los estudios de círculos de este tipo, que no creen que los hombres fueran capaces de hacerlo.

Mucha gente todavía cree que fueron creados por *naves espaciales* y que estos hombres están engañando para parecer los creadores de tal trabajo. Se convierte en un engaño dentro de un engaño.

La pregunta sigue siendo, ¿quién engaña a quién?

Video de *Doug Bower* y *Dave Chorley* compartiendo su historia a través del periódico británico *Today*".












The Men Who Conned the World, 1976


The crop cirlce Hoaxers that started a world wide cultural phenomena. They created their first “flying saucer nest” in a wheat field in Wiltshire, England, in 1976. At the time, the artist a…




alexiaalmeida.wordpress.com




Hasta el criminal *New York Times* recoje la historia de Doug Bower y Dave Chorley.

*Crop Circles Were Made by Supernatural Forces. Named Doug and Dave.*
"En el caso de los círculos de las cosechas, la evidencia contradictoria más importante surgió el *9 de septiembre de 1991*, cuando el periódico británico *Today *publicó un artículo de primera plana bajo el título _*“Hombres que engañaron al mundo”*_, que revelaba que dos traviesos amigos de *Southampton *habían hizo en secreto más de *200 *de los patrones durante la *década anterior*.

*Doug Bower*, entonces de 67 años, y su amigo *Dave Chorley*, de 62, admitieron ante un reportero,* Graham Brough*, que a fines de la década de *1970 *habían comenzado a usar tablones de madera con cuerdas atadas a cada extremo para estampar círculos en los cultivos sosteniendo las cuerdas en sus manos y presionando las tablas bajo los pies. Luego vieron con diversión cómo sus payasadas anónimas finalmente atrajeron la atención de los medios y comenzaron a ser copiadas por *imitadores *de todo el mundo."








Crop Circles Were Made by Supernatural Forces. Named Doug and Dave.


Intricate patterns carved in fields across England in the 1980s were a viral phenomenon long before the internet fed us such prankster curiosities daily.




web.archive.org




El siguiente tuit es de este julio de 2022. Puro arte decorativo, y con la simbología de los de siempre.



*EDITO*

Al poco de escribir este post (17 sept.2022), La Quinta Columna comentó en su *Programa -392-* (18/19 de sept.2022) un artículo sobre los círculos en las cosechas, y lo comentaron durante unos *cuatro minutos*.

Dejo un *extracto de un minuto*. Está bien a la vista este bochornoso asunto. Saquen sus propias conclusiones


----------



## BlueOrange (18 Sep 2022)

*INVIERNO 2022/2023*
Colapso energético, apagones, etc.

Este invierno de 2022 parece que es la espoleta de salida, el comienzo de la detonación de los Estados para la implantación forzada del Nuevo Orden del anticristo. *Colapsar los Estados*, y empezarán por *Europa*, especialmente por los países Católicos, cuna del cristianismo.

Seguramente empiecen antes con una sucesión de pequeños acontecimientos escalonados. Es decir, hacerlo gradual, poco a poco; _'Ventana de Overton'_ lo llaman (es el término en psicología social o ingeniería social), e ir acostumbrándonos a modo de programación predictiva junto con mucha propaganda de los corruptísimos mass media. Dejo un ejemplo: Podemos sobre _'la derecha'_. Lean entre líneas. *La masonería *es muy jactanciosa y gusta de restregarnos sus planes en nuestra cara/ceguera.

_"Un golpe blando. Un golpe como se dan los golpes en el siglo XXI, sin tanques ni armas, a la democracia española. Y todos sabemos por qué lo hacen." _- *Telediario *(2022-09-16).



Es decir, que irán haciendo pequeños cortes de luz, gas, internet, pequeños y progresivos desabastecimientos en gasolineras, en el suministro de los supermercados,... a saber cómo lo harán. Póngale imaginación.

--- --- ---

Web del *ejército de Austria,* daba estos consejos sobre octubre de 2021.

*¿Apagón y luego?*

"Guía para la provisión personal en caso de fallo de energía, infraestructuras y suministro en toda Europa







¿Tiene un plan "B"?

*El plan "B" significa "apagón".* Esto describe una *falla de energía*, *infraestructura* *y suministro* de larga duración en toda *Europa*, ¡donde de repente ya no funciona nada! Más de lo que mucha gente sabe, nuestras vidas dependen en gran medida de una fuente de alimentación intacta. Este es aún más el caso en las zonas urbanas que en las rurales.

Los expertos esperan un *apagón *en los próximos cinco años ¿Cómo reconozco un apagón?

Compruebe su propia fuente de alimentación (interruptor FI en la caja de fusibles)
Verifique mi entorno (luces de vecinos, alumbrado público)
Consultar disponibilidad de otras personas (móvil, fijo, Internet)
Compruebe la radio de tráfico (Ö3, radio) si es necesario cerrar los túneles
¿Qué esperar?

Probablemente pasará al menos un día antes de que haya una fuente de alimentación disponible en todas partes de Austria. Se espera alrededor de una semana para toda Europa. Pero eso no es todo. Se necesitarán varios días más para que los teléfonos móviles, teléfonos fijos e Internet vuelvan a funcionar. Solo entonces podrá comenzar a extenderse nuevamente la oferta de bienes de primera necesidad.Lo más importante: mantén la calma. ¡Actúe con cuidado y planeado!"

Fuente: Blackout und dann? (en alemán, traducción automática de Google aquí).





Bundesheer - Blackout und dann? - Ratgeber für die Eigenvorsorge


Webauftritt des Österreichischen Bundesheeres



www.bundesheer.at





*Der Spiegel*
Publicación del semanario alemán *Der Spiegel*. Septiembre 17 de 2022.

"La portada de Der Spiegel es sin duda muy esperanzadora, sin *coche*, sin *calefacción*, sin *dinero*, sin *luz*, sin *electricidad*...".

*Negro-Rojo-Frío* (Portada traducida)
Explosión de precios, muertes de empresas, miedo al descenso:
Le esperan años duros a Alemania

*Schwarz-Rot-Kalt*
Preisexplosion, Firmensterben, Abstiegsangst:
Deutschland stehen harte Jahre bevor














(S+) SPIEGEL-Titelstory: Preisexplosion, Firmensterben, Abstiegangst - Deutschland stehen harte Jahre bevor


Deutschland stehen harte Jahre bevor, unter der Last der Krisen zersplittert die Gesellschaft. Vor allem die Mittelschicht ist bedroht. Wie können die Belastungen jetzt gerecht verteilt werden? Die SPIEGEL-Titelstory.




www.spiegel.de





*'Nuevo Orden Mundial'*
Portada del corruptísimo *elpaís* (16 de enero de 2022).














Portada de EL PAÍS del 16-01-2022


Repasa, descarga y comparte la portada de EL PAÍS del día 16-01-2022. Además las noticias de última hora sobre la actualidad en España y el mundo: política, economía, deportes, cultura, sociedad, tecnología, gente, opinión, viajes, moda, televisión, los blogs y las firmas de EL PAÍS. Además...




elpais.com





*"Now is the time for a 'great reset'"*
World Economic Forum














Now is the time for a 'great reset'


The changes we have already seen in response to COVID-19 prove that a reset of our economic model is possible. Professor Klaus Schwab outlines how to achieve it.




www.weforum.org




--- --- ---

*Manuel Castells, *ministro de Universidades. España, *25 sept. 2020.*



*Gabriel Rufián*. Congreso de los Diputados. *Abril de 2020*.


----------



## BlueOrange (18 Sep 2022)

(En construcción).

*The Dark Winter o Great Reset*

*MATEO 24*​
"15 Cuando veáis, pues, la abominación de la desolación, predicha por el profeta Daniel, instalada en el lugar santo —el que lee, entiéndalo—, 16 entonces los que estén en Judea, huyan a las montañas; 17 quien se encuentre en la terraza, no baje a recoger las cosas de la casa; 18 quien se encuentre en el campo, no vuelva atrás para tomar su manto. 19 ¡Ay de las que estén encintas y de las que críen en aquel tiempo! 20 Rogad, pues, para que vuestra huida no acontezca en *invierno* (Dark Winter o Great Reset: calles reventadas y ensangrentadas. Es decir, *masónicas revoluciones *como la francesa, rusa, hispanoamericanas, china, etc) ni en* día de sábado *(Sábado Santo. Jesús muerto en el sepulcro. Es decir, ya los cristianos confesos asesinados en el Great Reset (calles reventadas) que es la 1ª fase del exterminio). 21 Porque habrá, entonces, grande tribulación, cual no la hubo desde el principio del mundo hasta ahora, ni la habrá más.· 

- Mateo 24, 15-21.​


----------



## BlueOrange (18 Sep 2022)

(En construcción).

*CUÁL ES LA SITUACIÓN LÍMITE DE INFILTRACIÓN MASÓNICA DE LA IGLESIA*
desde el nefasto y apóstata Concilio Vaticano II (1962-1965)​





Por qué el catolicismo no rompe con el judaismo?


CUÁL ES LA SITUACIÓN DE LA IGLESIA Recuerden que la Iglesia Católica en 1958 cayó en manos de sus enemigos (masonería infiltrada). El Papa elegido en 1958 era francmasón y convocó con prisa el muy nefasto Concilio Vaticano II (1962-1965). En ese Concilio destruyeron a la Iglesia...




www.burbuja.info












Lista Pecorelli (1976). Lista de la “Gran Loggia Vaticana” operativa en el Concilio Vaticano II (1962-1965).


Se trata de la lista de 116 masones ocupando altísimos cargos en el Vaticano en aquel nefasto Concilio Vaticano II (1962-1965). Lista que publicó en 1976 el periodista Carmine (Mino) Pecorelli, y q…




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com





*El comienzo de los dolores*

*San Mateo, capítulo 24*
Profecía sobre la destrucción del templo (la Iglesia) de Jerusalén.​
"1 Saliendo Jesús del templo (1Cor.3,16-17), se le acercaron sus discípulos y le mostraban las construcciones del templo. 2 Y El les dijo: ¿Veis todo esto? En verdad os digo que no quedará aquí piedra sobre piedra; todo será destruido. 3 Y sentándose en el monte de los Olivos, llegáronse a El aparte unos discípulos, diciendo: Dinos cuándo será todo esto, y cuál la señal de tu venida y de la consumación del mundo."

"4 Y Jesús les respondió: Cuidad que nadie os engañe. 5 Porque vendrán muchos en mi nombre, y dirán: Yo soy el Mesías, y engañarán a muchos. 6 Oiréis hablar de guerras y de rumores guerreros (revoluciones, disturbios); pero no os turbéis; porque es preciso que esto suceda, mas no es aún el fin. 7 Se levantará nación contra nación y reino contra reino (contra sí mismas), y habrá *hambre *y terremotos en diversos lugares (estallidos sociales); 8 pero todo esto es el comienzo de los dolores."

Mateo Capítulo 24, 1-7.
(Lean el capítulo entero, sólo he traído el comienzo).

--- --- ---

*HAMBRES: Citas del Evangelio y de Nª Señora de La Salette.*​«Se levantará nación (masones) contra nación (cristianos) y reino contra reino, habrá grandes terremotos (convulsiones sociales, disturbios, revoluciones), y en diversos lugares *hambres*, pestes, espantos y grandes señales del cielo.» –Lucas 21, 9-11.

«Ay de los habitantes de la Tierra! Habrá guerras sangrientas y *hambres*, pestes y enfermedades contagiosas; (…). Correrá la sangre por todas partes ¿quién podrá resistir si Dios no disminuye el tiempo de la prueba?» –Nª Sra de La Salette (1846).
--- --- ---

Tras colapsar los Estados y las calle incendiadas y regadas de sangre por los *chicos *(*revolucionarios*) de la *masonería*...
llega la promesa de paz y seguridad junto con un gran encierro y la marca de la bestia (*ID2020*).,

*1º. Prohibición del Cristianismo y aparición del anticristo
2º. Comienzo del exterminio: 'los dolores'. Habrá dos fases diferenciadas.*

*ISAÍAS 30*​"27 He aquí el nombre de Yave, que viene de lejos. Arde su cólera, es un incendio violento. Sus labios respiran furor, su lengua es como fuego devorador 28 Su aliento es como torrente desbordado que sube hasta el cuello, para *acribar* a las naciones en la *criba* de la *destrucción*, y poner un *bozal* de engaño a las mandíbulas de los pueblos." - Isaías 30, 27-28.

NOTA​En color naranja remarco las referencias a la Ira de Lucifer cayendo sobre el mundo entero, sobre todos. Ellos lo llaman _*Gran Despertar*_, es decir, una especie de iluminación o _*'estado pleno de conciencia (gnosis)'*_ que caerá sobre toda la población. *Ellos*, la masonería, creen que tendrán en masa una iluminación, pero no será tan sencillo. No será así. Coincidirá en el momento álgido, sobre 2025, de *exterminio a nivel global* (campos _"sanitarios"_ de exterminio) que coincidirá con la campaña de reclutamiento forzoso, por decirlo así, de ciudadanos para el Nuevo Orden. Es decir, con la *marca de la bestia* (*ID2020*) de Apocalipsis 13. Dejo la siguiente entrada con una recopilación sobre esta ira en forma de fuego de Lucifer/Satanás, junto con sus plagas de langostas/demonios (Apocalipsis 9)., cayendo sobre la población mundial. Comno anécdota dejo que la red del logo de la ONU, es esto.








DIES IRAE: el Día de la Ira, el Día del Fuego, la batalla de Harmaguedón, el exterminio de los Cristianos, la Gran Tribulación de la Iglesia. - Un Católico Perplejo


En el Día de la Ira, el Día Grande, el Día del Juicio Final, el Día de la batalla de Harmagedón, se dará un hecho que explica el por qué se llevará a cabo un genocidio mundial, de muchos millones de personas y contenido en un plazo de tres años y medio. No hay lógica.




uncatolicoperplejo.com





*El proyecto de Naciones Unidas: Prohibir el Cristianismo
(Enlace1) (enlace2).*








Cuando digan: “paz y seguridad“​
“Cuando digan: “paz y seguridad“, entonces *vendrá sobre ellos de repente la ruina*, como los dolores del parto a la que está encinta (el día del Hijo del Hombre); y no escaparán. Mas vosotros, hermanos, no vivís en tinieblas, para que *aquel día* os sorprenda como ladrón, siendo todos vosotros hijos de la luz e hijos del día. No somos de la noche ni de las tinieblas. Por lo tanto, no durmamos como los demás; antes bien, velemos y seamos sobrios (y no ebrios del espíritu del mundo).” - 1 Tesalonicenses 5, 3-6.

*2* *Tesalonicenses* (Nácar-Colunga.Ed.1944)​
“3 Que nadie en modo alguno os engañe, porque *antes *ha de venir la apostasía *y ha* de manifestarse el hombre de la iniquidad, el hijo de la perdición, 4 que se opone y se alza contra todo lo que se dice Dios o es adorado, hasta sentarse en el templo de Dios y proclamarse dios a sí mismo.” - 2 Tesalonicenses 2, 3-4.

“7 Porque el misterio de iniquidad está ya en acción, *sólo falta* que el que le retiene (Jesús) sea apartado (prohibición del Cristianismo). 8 *Entonces *se manifestará el inicuo, a quien el Señor Jesús matará con el aliento de su boca, destruyéndole con la manifestación de su venida. 9 La venida del inicuo irá acompañada del poder de Satanás, de todo género de *milagros*, *señales *y *prodigios *engañosos, 10 y de seducciones de iniquidad para los destinados a la perdición, por no haber recibido el amor de la verdad para ser salvos. 11 Por eso Dios les envía un poder engañoso para que crean en la mentira, 12 y sean condenados cuantos, no creyendo en la verdad, se complacen en la iniquidad.” - 2 Tesalonicenses 2, 7-12.

*El anticristo será el sucesor de Bergoglio*​
«_Un precursor del anticristo, con sus tropas de muchas naciones, *combatirá contra el verdadero Cristo*, el único salvador del mundo; derramará mucha sangre y* pretenderá aniquilar el culto* a Dios para ser tenido como un Dios.» _– Nª Sra. de La Salette (1846).








Nª Sra de La Salette (1846): «el número de Sacerdotes y religiosos que se separarán de la verdadera religión será grande»


«… la Iglesia será entregada a grandes persecuciones. Esta será la hora de las tinieblas. La Iglesia tendrá una crisis espantosa.» Nª Sra de La Salette (1846)




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com





*PROFECÍA DE SAN MALAQUÍAS*
Los 112 Papas hasta el fin del mundo
Nota: Pío XII fue el último Papa legítimo y verdadero, el último Príncipe de Dios en la tierra.​
*106* Nombre: *Pío XII*, Fecha: 1939-1958 Original: *Pastor angelicus* Traducción: El pastor angélico. Interpretación: Era llamado el pastor de las almas. Pío XII es el último Papa legítimo, el último Príncipe de Dios en la Iglesia (enlace).

*107* Nombre: *Juan XXIII*, Fecha: 1958-1963 Original: *Pastor et nauta*. Traducción: Pastor y navegante. Interpretación: Antes de su elección fue patriarca de Venecia, una ciudad marítima, hogar de las góndolas. También se entiende por su contemporización con el mundo (el mar).

*108* Nombre: *Pablo VI*, Fecha: 1963-1978 Original: *Flos florum*. Traducción: La flor de las flores. Interpretación: Sus brazos mostraban 3 lilas.

*109* Nombre: *Juan Pablo I*, Fecha: 31 días Original: *De medietate lunae*. Traducción: De la mitad de la luna. Interpretación: *Albino Luciani*, nació en Canale d’Ogardo, diocese de Belluno, (luna hermosa) Elegido el 26 de agosto, el primer día del último cuarto de la luna que apareció como un perfecto medio disco en el cielo. El eclipse lunar del 17 de septiembre marcó el apogeo de su pontificado. Duró en el puesto desde la mitad de la luna hasta la próxima mitad de otra. Murió el 28 de septiembre en la noche del último cuarto de la luna viéndose sólo la mitad de luna.

*110* Nombre: *Juan Pablo II*, Fecha: 1978 Original: *De labore solis*. Traducción: Del trabajo del sol. Interpretación: *Karol Wojtyla* nació el 18 de Mayo de 1920, durante un eclipse de Sol, igualmente se caracterizó por darle la vuelta al mundo y por su apego al mismo.

*111* Nombre: *Ratzinger*. Original: *De gloria olivae*. Traducción: De la gloria del olivo.

Son muchas las posibles interpretaciones. Puede indicar que después de un periodo de paz (la rama de olivo y símbolo del pueblo hebreo) vendría la guerra. También se comenta que sería de origen hebreo (enlace) y que su pueblo llegaría a la cúspide de la Iglesia (enlace).

*112* Nombre: *Bergoglio*. Original: *Petrus Romanus*. Traducción: Pedro el Romano. IN PERSECUTIONE EXTREMA SACRAE ROMANAE ECCLESIAE, SEDEBIT PETRUS ROMANUS QUI PASCET OVES IN MULTIS TRIBULATIONIBUS; QUIBUS TRANSACTIS, CIVITAS SEPTICOLLIS DIRUETUR, ET JUDEX TREMENDUS JUDICABIT POPULUM. FINIS.

Traducción personal: *“Durante la persecución extrema *(final) *de la Santa Iglesia de Roma, sederá *(ejercerá de pastor, se asentará de la Cátedra de la Verdad)* Pedro el Romano, quien apacentará a su rebaño entre muchas tribulaciones; después de éste, la ciudad de las siete colinas será destruida *(la Iglesia de Roma)*, y *(además, también)* un juez terrible *(formidable, que inspira temor) *juzgará *(condenará)* al pueblo.»*








La Profecía de San Malaquías. - Un Católico Perplejo


Después de su ordenación continuó sus estudios de liturgia y teología en Lismore, San Malchus. En 1123 fue elegido y nombrado abad de Bangor y un año más tarde fue consagrado obispo de Connor. En 1132, fue elevado a la primacía como Arzobispo de Armagh. San Bernardo nos dice que San Malaquías...




uncatolicoperplejo.com





*LOS SIETE FALSOS PAPAS DE* *APOCALIPSIS 17*
*La gran ramera *(Babilonia, pueblo del anticristo)​
«1 Y vino uno de los siete ángeles que tenían las siete copas y habló conmigo diciendo: “Ven aquí; te mostraré el juicio de la ramera grande, la que está sentada sobre muchas aguas; 2 con la que han fornicado los reyes de la tierra, embriagándose los moradores de la tierra con el vino de su prostitución”. 3 Y me llevó a un desierto en espíritu; y vi a una mujer sentada sobre una bestia purpúrea, repleta de nombres de blasfemias, que tenía siete cabezas y diez cuernos. 4 La mujer estaba vestida de púrpura y escarlata, y cubierta de oro y piedras preciosas y perlas, y llevaba en su mano (_por una parte_) un *cáliz* de oro (la mente) lleno de abominaciones (la gnosis) y (_por otra_) las inmundicias de su fornicación (espiritual). 5 Escrito sobre su frente (el lugar del alma) tenía un nombre, un misterio: “Babilonia la grande, la madre de los fornicarios (espirituales, la gnosis) y de las abominaciones de la tierra”. 6 Y vi a la mujer ebria (gnosis) de la *sangre *de los santos y de la *sangre *de los testigos de Jesús; y al verla me sorprendí con sumo estupor.

*Explicación del misterio de la ramera*​
7 Mas el ángel me dijo: “¿Por qué te has asombrado? Yo te diré el misterio de la mujer y de la bestia que la lleva, la que tiene las siete cabezas y los diez cuernos. 8La bestia que has visto era y ahora no es; está para subir del abismo y va a su perdición. Y los *moradores de la tierra*, aquellos cuyos nombres no están escritos en el libro de la vida desde la creación del mundo, se llenarán de admiración cuando vean que la bestia (2ª), que era y ahora no es, reaparecerá (Apoc.12,9. El diablo). 9 Esto para la mente que tiene sabiduría: las siete cabezas son siete montes (Roma), sobre los cuales la mujer (Babilonia) tiene sede (Vaticano). 10 Son también siete reyes (anti-Papas): los *cinco* cayeron, el *uno* es, el *otro* (el anticristo) aún no ha venido; y cuando venga, poco ha de durar.

*1º* Roncali, *2º* Montini, *3º *Luciani, *4º* Wojtyla, *5º* Ratzinger, *6º Bergoglio* y *7º* el anticristo.​
11 Y la bestia que era y no es (Apoc.12,9. El diablo), es él, el *octavo*, y es de los siete, y va a perdición. 12 Y los diez cuernos que viste son diez reyes (todas las langostas/demonios) que aún no han recibido reino, mas con la bestia recibirán potestad como reyes por espacio de una hora. 13 Estos tienen un solo propósito: dar su poder y autoridad a la bestia. 14 Estos guerrearan con el Cordero, y el Cordero los vencerá, porque es Señor de señores y Rey de reyes; y (_vencerán_) también los suyos, los llamados y escogidos y fieles”. 15 Díjome aún: “Las aguas (todas las langostas) que viste sobre las cuales tiene su sede (Vaticano) la ramera (babilonia/masonería), son pueblos y muchedumbres y naciones y lenguas. 16 Y los diez cuernos que viste (langostas), así como la bestia (el diablo), aborrecerán ellos mismos a la ramera (Babilonia/masonería/pueblo del anticristo), la dejarán desolada y desnuda, comerán sus carnes y la abrasarán en fuego (Dies Irae). 17 Porque Dios ha puesto en sus corazones hacer lo que a Él le plugo: ejecutar un solo designio: dar la autoridad de ellos a la bestia, hasta que las palabras de Dios se hayan cumplido. 18 Y la mujer que has visto es aquella ciudad, la grande, la que tiene imperio (sentada/llevada) sobre los reyes de la tierra (sobre las plagas de langostas/demonio)”.








Los siete falsos Papas de Apocalipsis 17: 1º.Roncali, 2º.Montini, 3º.Luciani, 4º.Wojtyla, 5º.Ratzinger, 6º.BERGOGLIO y 7º, el anticristo. - Un Católico Perplejo


Los siete falsos Papas de los Últimos Tiempos según el libro de Apocalipsis, capítulo 17. El 7º es el anticristo.




uncatolicoperplejo.com




--- --- ---








La señal del genocidio cristiano ya está entre nosotros: La abolición del sacrificio perpetuo (Dn.9,27), que es la Misa Tridentina. - Un Católico Perplejo


Las señales, de que nos encontramos en los Últimos Tiempo son claras. Esamos a las puertas de un genocidio.




uncatolicoperplejo.com












Exterminio – Un Católico Perplejo


Entradas sobre Exterminio escritas por Gonzalo Carlos Novillo Lapeyra




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com









Exterminio archivos - Un Católico Perplejo







uncatolicoperplejo.com


----------



## 917 (18 Sep 2022)

Moriremos cienes y cienes de veces, joder...

Y esta mierda de hilo ultracatólico , a Conspiraciones, por favor


----------



## BlueOrange (18 Sep 2022)

*MONITOREO DE INTERNET *
Lo llaman 'industria del Big Data'.

Se me están entorpeciendo excesivamente el poder escribir estos post aquí en burbuja (el masónico *Gang Stalking* y *monitoreo del trafico*, especialmente el tráfico disidente, en internet). El bloqueo de la web de burbuja al tratar de escribir es continuo y sostenido. No quieren que se se interprete correctamente (es decir, sin mentiras, propaganda ni desvíos de atención) nada de los post anteriores sobre el *Gresat Reset*, también llamado *Dark Winter*.

Hago memoria en este post (1/2) y el siguiente (2/2) sobre de qué les estoy hablando (Gang Stalking y monitoreo de las telecomunicaciones):


BlueOrange dijo:


> SOBRE EL MASÓNICO GANG STALKING​
> (Gang Stalking). Otro disco duro que con gran descaro me rompen ahora mismo. Lo hacen así para que no te quede duda. Y hará diez días la placa base del PC de sobremesa. Y llevo cinco cámaras de fotos rotas vía wifi. Y ni que decir que siempre que salgo a la calle los tengo alrededor mío (Teatro de Calle) como una nube de moscas cojoneras tratando de asustarte. Y ahora mismo me están bloqueando acceder a mis blogs, y tengo todo mi trafico intervenido desde hace unos años. Y todos vosotros también y de igual manera lo tenéis igual que yo, se llama *la industria del Big Data*, solo que a mí me están _"trabajando"_ ahora pero va a ser general (Marca de identificación Digital ID2020, la marca de la bestia de Apocalipsis 13 sin la que no podrán hacer nada, ni comprar una barra de pan o tener acceso a internet). *Con mi Gang Stalking estoy viviendo un anticipo del sistema de esclavitud (forzando y aterrorizando) que quieren implantar* por decirlo así. Y no soy el único en esta situación y vosotros lo estaréis pronto. Hay muchos como yo ahora mismo esta situación, en la mira de disparo de esta sucia secta de asesinos. Y cuidado con esto que es lo que son y no otra cosa. No es ninguna broma todo esto y tampoco lo que viene, que llevamos dos años ya en ello (la criminal, asesina y masónica pandemia de mentiras).
> 
> DOS PATAS TIENE LA BESTIA​
> ...











Óxido de grafeno y 5G: (la peligrosa banda de los 26GHz prevista para la 2ª mitad de 2022): MORTANDAD DE VACUNADOS EN MASA.


Aun espero el 5G y q caigan miles x la calle cada dia fuliminados... ojitos:




www.burbuja.info






BlueOrange dijo:


> *EL MASÓNICO GANG SALKING*
> Acecho y acoso (mobbing) grupal, vecinal, institucional y de telecomunicaciones.
> 
> He pasado esta noche (24 ago.2022) formateando y reinstalándolo todo. Disco duro SSD de 250GB, 8GB de RAM, procesador I5... Iba muy fino antes y ahora igual. Y colecciono discos duros rotos.
> ...











Óxido de grafeno y 5G: (la peligrosa banda de los 26GHz prevista para la 2ª mitad de 2022): MORTANDAD DE VACUNADOS EN MASA.


Aun espero el 5G y q caigan miles x la calle cada dia fuliminados... ojitos:




www.burbuja.info


----------



## BlueOrange (18 Sep 2022)

Post (2/2), ejercicio de memoria, sobre las dificultades de postear en burbuja y en internet en general, que tiene un disidente. Yo mismo.

"Lo que sigue es un asunto personal, aunque la censura nos compete a todos.


BlueOrange dijo:


> *HOY VAN A POR UNO DE MIS BLOGS*​
> El acoso (el masónico *Gang Satlking*) es contínuo. Todos los días. En la calle, a nivel vecinal y mientras navego.
> 
> Ahora me están bloquenado el acceso al servidor de *uncatolicoperplejo.com* (al cpanel de www.hosting24.com) y me sacan ventanas de "Nombre de usuario no es válido" que no son del propio servidor, sino intrusas y que ponen ahí. Y ni que decir que el nombre y pass que pongo *sí *son los correctos. Están tratando de quitarme este blog ahora mismo. Y no es la primera vez.
> ...





BlueOrange dijo:


> Ahora mismo, dos coches en mi calle tocando el claxon.
> 
> *Sobre el blog*
> 
> ...



Con la queja de hace unos días (lo que cito en este mensaje -quotes-) sobre cómo estaban maniobrando para quitarme el blog *uncatolicoperpeljo.com* en mis propios morros, y que no es la primera vez, he debido de hacer ruido porque me han desbloqueado el poder acceder al *cPanel *del blog del que me quejaba. Blog que sigue estando en vilo, ya que sigo sin poder acceder a la web donde está alojado (*hosting24.com*) que esto es lo vital e importante. Sin poder acceder a mi cuenta en el servidor no tengo la propiedad de mi web ni de mi contrato con el servidor y con el dominio.

Sigo estando en un _'stand by'_, porque el blog sigue en vilo exactamente igual que hace unos días."








Óxido de grafeno y 5G: (la peligrosa banda de los 26GHz prevista para la 2ª mitad de 2022): MORTANDAD DE VACUNADOS EN MASA.


Colapsos por vacuna en plena calle (China) (video_2022-09-08)




www.burbuja.info


----------



## BlueOrange (18 Sep 2022)

Están en directo.



Una vez terminado el programa lo suben a *odysee.com* para verlos en diferido.








LA QUINTA COLUMNA


La Quinta Columna es un espacio para el libre pensamiento ... Un espacio para la investigación, análisis, ciencia, opinión, entrevistas de toda la actualidad .. En esta comunidad tienen cabida todas a...




odysee.com




*Telegram *de la Quinta Columna:








LA QUINTA COLUMNA TV


INFORMACIÓN ALTERNATIVA SIN CENSURA




t.me




*Foro *en telegram de La Quinta Columna:








FORO LA QUINTA COLUMNA


https://t.me/OPERAC_ENJAMBRE	Compartir este enlace a quien quiera sumarse al enjambre




t.me


----------



## BlueOrange (19 Sep 2022)

Ricardo, ¿en qué estás más interesado? En los círculos de poder, sacrificios, depredadores naturales que en la pirámide trófica_ "están por encima"_ según tú, _"nuestros dueños" _según el Sr. Sevillano, y demás errores y parafernalia sin valor real alguno...

... o en la gente.

En qué estás más interesado realmente, Ricardo. Qué pesa más en ti.


----------



## BlueOrange (19 Sep 2022)

_"No dejan__ que lo vea la familia ya que al morir en otra comunidad autónoma el ataúd debe ir precintado, por "riesgo Covid". Absurdo totalmente, lo era antes, ahora más."_



*Ataúdes precintados*. Es decir, *sin cadáver.*










Enfermeras Tic-Toc (2020-2021) Masonería Sanitaria (82 vídeos)


Me llamo Gonzalo Carlos Novillo Lapeyra y mi canal prinicpal en odysee.com es éste otro: https://odysee.com/@NovilloLapeyra:9 A continuación traigo algunos vídeos que he visto en mi muro de Twitter d...




odysee.com


----------



## BlueOrange (19 Sep 2022)

GILA, LAS VACUNAS DEL MISTERIO Y EL "VERDADERO CONOCIMIENTO" del Dr. Sevillano y su alumno.

*TODO ESTO NO LO HACE...*

Toda esta lluvia de muertes *no lo hace *la _"élite" ella sola_, *ni *_"entidades que no estamos preparados para entender"_ según Ricardo Delgado (ahora resulta que no sabemos qué son los demonios, y con dos cojones suelta esta bomba, y que se lo cree. Anda que no hay tratados sobre demonología desde los primeros siglos del Cristianismo, y antes desde la noche de los tiempos. La misma SUMA de Teología de Sto. Tomás de Aquino, obra magna también sobre angeología y demonología (siglo XIII). O en términos populares Dante Aliguieri o el Fausto de Goethe por ejemplo, ahora resulta que son moderna prensa deportiva. Pero que con dos cojones te suelta el Sr. Delgado esa rueda de molino); *o esos* _"ellos",_ _"nuestros dueños"_, mantra misterioso que constantemente repite ese Doctor en el Misterio que es el Sr. Sevillano.

*TODO ESTO SE HACE SOLO*.



Las vacunas se ponen solas porque las enfermeras *no saben* lo que ponen. O los pilotos de esos enormes aviones comerciales fumigando el cielo también son ignorantes según Ricardo Delgado. Creen que fumigan vapor de agua... Y por extensión, los órganos del vídeo anterior se habrán extraído solos.

Y nadie miente y la masonería no existe, como los Reyes Magos en Navidad.

*¿QUIÉN HA SIDO? Y TODOS CALLAOS...*



Y a continuación la moto que nos vende el Sr. Sevillano. Lo "importante" y donde hay que centrarse según él. No en la sucia *masonería escondida tras su liberal/marxismo cultura**l *y así poder identificar la fuente del problema. Autora de la lluvia de mentiras, que tiene su propia agenda (Agenda2030) y sus propios planes y que está por todas partes (los aplaudidores de balcón por ejemplo, que la gravedad del asunto es enorme). Pues no. Esto no. Lo que quieren el Dr. Batman y Robin es que nos centremos en... (y con dos cojones)...

*El "VERDADERO CONOCIMIENTO" del Dr. ESCONDIDO* (y alumno).

Mejor hablemos de _"círculos de poder"_, pirámides de Egipto y de que _"ellos" _son _"nuestos dueños"_, el mantra favorito del Dr. Escondido, escurridizo como una anguila y polvoriento como una serpiente, con su letanía de que el _"conocimiento"*;* _referenciándolo al Misterio: Jiménez del Oso, Íker Jiménez, Jose Luis Camacho, Rapel o La Bruja Lola*;* se nos usurpa de las Universidades. Es decir, nos vende la moto del atractivo de las _"enseñanzas prohibidas",_... que si _"los *controladores *(término masónico) de esta sociedad no quieren que este conocimiento trascienda"._ (minuto 9:01 del siguiente vídeo, lleno de esta misma referencia). ...



... *!!!pero si todo ese "verdadero conocimiento" tuyo está a golpe de Google¡¡¡*

Que pones en el buscador *Magia Goética*, que estudiáis en la masonería por ejemplo, una de las muchas ramas de tu cacareado _"conocimiento"_, y lo tienes todo ahí, en Google. Que *cuesta menos* encontrar las técnicas de la magia sacrificial (para los abortos, por ejemplo) que encontrar una Biblia no manipulada por vosotros. Que desde hace unos años no hace falta ni ingresar en ninguna logia para acceder a vuestra basura, toda a golpe de click.



goetic magic - Buscar con Google



Un ejemplo, que me puedo pasar horas poniendo estos ejemplos de mierda. La logia *Sociedad O.T.O.* (Chile); el criminal Jorge Bergoglio pertenece a esta logia pero en su sede de Italia; da clases en el mismo Youtube y a la vista de todos, hasta de los niños, sobre esta *dura y peligrosa doctrina* *de invocación* de esas entidades que _"no podemos entender"_ según el Sr. Delgado. Esas clases son talleres abiertos al público para gente interesada que ni siquiera ha ingresado en la masonería.



¡¡¡PERO QUÉ NOS CUENTAS, ESTAFADOR, VENDEDOR DE ENCICLOPEDIAS!!!

¡¡¡QUE TODO INTERNET ESTÁ ASÍ!!!

*¡¡¡QUE TODO TU "CONOCIMIENTO" ESTÁ EN LA SUPERFICIE A GOLPE DE GOOGLE!!!*

En fin...

He visto perros lamiéndose los huevos con más gracia que este Sr. Sevillano mintiendo.


----------



## BlueOrange (19 Sep 2022)

*Carta al náufrago*

Y este Lágrima de Cocodrilo, este Sr. Sevillano tiene al pobre Sr. Delgado pero como a un niño pequeño dejando tres vasos de leche en la mesa del salón porque esa noche llegan los Reyes Magos de Oriente. El señor Delgado, ingenuo como él solo; y no le culpo, no es él, es _"su gente"_; creyendo que ha descubierto_ "algo grande"_, un gran _"conocimiento"_: que hay un primer círculo de poder de entidades que _"no estamos preparados para entender"_ (con dos cojones, insisto con esto). Y resulta que hasta los niños de la masonería aprenden a tratar de tú a tú con estas entidades, y cuidado con esto, a subirse a ellas. Que no hay que irse a los círculos de poder de los Rothschild y Rockefeller, sino que hasta la vecina masona de tu mismo portal, _"Paquita la del 5º_" por ejemplo, o tu Dr. Sevillano (que se ha tirado un montón de programas lanzando el mudra del tripe seis sosteniendo el bolígrafo) te trata de tú a tú con ellos.

Que la masonería es justo esto y de esto trata. Los _"estados alterados de conciencia"_ o gnosis consisten en subirse a una de estas entidades... de mierda. Que ese _"conocimienro/conciencia elevada"_ que adquieren... ¡¡¡es por subirse a la mente de uno de ellos!!! Que hasta los niños de la secta aprenden estas técnicas conocidas como gnosis, gnósica, magia del caos, magia goética, _"estados alterados de conciencia"_ y etc, etc, etc. Que el subirse a demonios (que en la Biblia a esto se le denomina _"formicación"_) es justo lo que estudian en la secta, espina dorsal de la masonería. Mira hasta qué punto llega tu ingenuidad que hasta cualquier masón que te cruzas por tu barrio trata de tú a tú con ellos, y tú creyendo que has dado con algo importante con tu primer círculo de poder... para niños. Que mirarte, Ricardo, es como ver a un niño jugar con su Lego y sus clicks de Famóbil.

Y estas entidades, que son muy reales, han estado siempre entre nosotros !!!Pero que desde Adán y Eva!!! Y es relativamente fácil subirse a uno de ellos; es decir, acoplar tu mente a la de un demonio de mierda y sentir su potencia cognoscitiva (de aquí sale la _'conciencia elevada'_ o _"conocimiento"_ que tanto cacarean). Para ellos es como una droga, como si de heroína se tratase y lo llaman elevación o estar evolucionado... En fin... De esto va toda la película y no de primeros círculos de poder, que ya sabemos que tratan con estas entidades, que cualquiera de ellos te lo hace y no sólo en la mal llamada _"élite_", que para algo estudian toda esta mierda todos ellos, hasta los críos (en la Biblia cuando se reprende a los que _'echan a sus hijos al fuego de Moloc' _(el búho) se refiere a esto, al fuego espiritual que son demonios, su acción en forma de fuego).

Y estas entidades, los jodidos demonios _"que no podemos entender"_ según tú, tienen voz y palabra. Joder, que hablan como tú y como yo, que tienen timbre de voz ¡¡¡Que son personas como tú y como yo!!! ¿Entiendes Ricardo? Que se puede hablar mentalmente con ellos y que esto te lo hace la mayoría de los masones. ¡¡¡Que no es ninguna maravilla ni lo ha sido nunca!!!

En el Cristianismo a los que rezamos el Santo Rosario; las abuelitas que lo rezaban sabían de demonología mucho más que tú, Ricardo; estamos fritos y jodidos con los ataques de estas entidades de mierda que no quieren que recemos. Es muy común a los que viven en oración llegar a escucharlos dirigirse a ti, y estos ataques son comunes y normales y llevamos en el Cristianismo dos mil años oyendo hablar de esto y de cómo protegernos. Que no ya la mística o el Santo, sino que cualquier monjita anónima es muy atacada y hasta con dureza por estas entidades. Santa Gema de Calgani por ejemplo, que hasta sufría ataques físicos y moratones de estas entidades.

Y mil perrerías mentales que les hacen a todos los que están en oración (yo mismo, joder). Que no es ningún secreto la existencia de estas entidades sino todo lo contrario, Ricardo, que estoy viendo cómo se ríen de tí con tu_ 'gran descubrimiento del primer círculo de poder'_, cuando hasta los niños de la secta aprenden a tratar con ellos.







El siguiente *gesto* indica que esos niños se han acoplado ya a una entidad demoníaca, que han tenido un _'estado pleno de conciencia'._ Es decir, estos niños han perdido ya el alma. ¿Entiendes? Si muriesen... Estos niños cuando mueren no tienen manera de evitar la devastación por estar en ese estado ¿Entiendes la gravedad de todo este asunto? ¿Lo lejos que llega?







El reciente boom de los últimos años de *enfermedad mental infantil*... ¿de dónde crees que viene? En adolescentes también suele ser por esta razón. O los *impulsos homicidas *o los suicidios, que son espíritus intrusos (mentes intrusas) que se nos acoplan y nos hacen sentir lo que ellos quieren que sintamos. O las *parasitaciones *por ejemplo, o *en el momento de la muerte*, que acuden a nosotros como pirañas a la presa. Los demonios siempre han estado ahí, y en esta etapa que estamos viviendo, profetizada en las Sagradas Escrituras, se nos habla de plagas de langostas/demonios (Apocalipsis 9). El término plaga viene en varias ocasiones en Apocalipsis en distintos capítulos. Vivimos tiempos especialmente graves.

"_Ay de los habitantes de la Tierra!. Habrá *guerras sangrientas* y* hambres*, *pestes* y* enfermedades contagiosas*; habrá lluvias de un granizo espantoso para los animales; tempestades que arruinarán cuidades; terremotos que engullirán países; se oirán voces en el aire;"_ - Nª Sra. de la Salette (1846).

Como anécdota te dejo que un reflejo del desborde en la actividad de _"fornicación"_ con demonios, son las otras plagas, esta vez de *conejos*. Es decir. Madrid está inundada de conejos hasta en las zonas ajardinadas de rotondas y glorietas. El conejo es símbolo de fertilidad en términos espirituales y es símbolo universal. Es un reflejo de la actividad espiritual negativa, por ser de corte animal (humanos y demonios), en la fauna que nos rodea de nuestros campos y ciudades. Es una señal de estos Últimos Tiempos.

Sobre adolescentes en la masonería.







*200.000 crías Wicca *(amino.com) de la masonería de habla portuguesa. 
Ahí aprenden *Magia Goética* y más técnicas.







En fin...

Eres como un náufrago *en medio de U-Boote* (en medio de lobos).

Ricardo.

Piensa en el bien de la gente que está muriendo asesinada por el Estado, en qué necesita saber realmente toda esa gente sencilla que sólo trata de vivir el día a día. Guíate por ellos, los que acuden a ti en busca de respuestas...* y no de los que traen* _"despertares, conciencias elevadas, conocimientos profundos, calidades energéticas del aura"..._ y demás parafernalia esotérica (que además, casi todas estas doctrinas son muy erradas todas ellas, que no funcionan así las cosas Ricardo), y que veo constantemente en el Foro de Telegram, en los comentarios anónimos a tus directos y a tus vídeos subidos a odysee.com, y en fin, se cuelan por todas partes trayendo sus erradas doctrinas. Internet está así, en guerra cultural. Ellos y sus_ "despertares_" la traen a todos los niveles, que son como un enjambre tratando de colar su errores New Age.

Gran responsabilidad la tuya, Ricardo. Llevas muchas almas sobre tus hombros. Elígelas antes que al Sr. Sevillano, que de la nada apareció en la misma escena mediática _"disidente"_... que otros aparecieron en ella y que han resultado ser mentirosos. Y el Sr. Sevillano, y lo digo alto y claro, fuera de los temas sanitarios miente y lo hace con dureza...

... porque si mintiese en los temas sanitarios, al día siguiente no volvía a aparecer en tu programa. Puro pragmatismo, Ricardo, puro pragmatismo el de este señor, que está combatiendo como todos ellos hacen, aunque tú no lo veas.

Obligado estoy en advertirte.


----------



## Newol (20 Sep 2022)




----------



## BlueOrange (20 Sep 2022)

Las narrativas guionizadas del Sr. Sevillano, genio y figura.

*"No sabemos quiénes son"* - Dr. José Luis Sevillano.

_"Nunca sabéis quiénes son, Sr. Sevillano. Nunca lo sabéis. Y luego, entre vosotros, reís. Sois legión. Estais por todas partes. Y todos remáis en la misma dirección.

No sólo son los demonios,... sois vosotros."_



--- --- ---

*Programación Predictiva o Primado Negativo para una aceptación y suminisón*.
Por el Sr. Sevillano, genio y figura de las artes escénicas.

_"El salto cuántico ... es que el mundo, la humanidad, se entere, se de cuenta de que tiene *dueño*". _- Dr. Sevillano.
_"Pero cuando sepamos todos que tenemos un* dueño*". _- Dr. Sevillano.
_"¿Debemos enfrentarnos a ellos? ¿Debemos colaborar?". _- Dr. Sevillano.

*EL PRÍNCIPE DE ESTE MUNDO*
Jesús menciona al ángel caído (Lucifer/Satanás)

“9 _De pecado, porque no creyeron en mí;_
10 _de justicia, porque voy al Padre y no me veréis más;_
11 _de juicio, porque el* príncipe *de este mundo está ya juzgado.”_
- Juan 16, 9-11.

El _"dueño"_ del Sr. Sevillano es éste príncipe, cabeza de todos ellos.

*MI REINO NO ES DE ESTE MUNDO*
Jesús ante Pilato.

_“*Mi reino* no es de este mundo; si de este mundo fuera mi reino, mis ministros habrían luchado para que yo no fuese entregado a los judíos; pero *mi reino* no es de aquí.“ _- Juan 18, 36.


----------



## BlueOrange (22 Sep 2022)

Tengan cuidado con este Sr. Sevillano. *Es un depredador.*

Y lamento muy mucho la situación en la que se encuentra Ricardo Delgado. Vean su programa, véanle a él, al Sr. Delgado. Su programa sigue teniendo mucho valor dentro del tema sanitario, pero fuera de este tema tengan cuidado, especialmente con el Sr. Sevillano.


----------



## 917 (22 Sep 2022)

¿Este es "Jesús lo dijo" o un loco nuevo?.


----------



## BlueOrange (22 Sep 2022)

El *discurso guionizado *del Sr. Sevillano: su *Programación Predictiva*
o *Primado negativo *para una *aceptación *y* sumisión *(la nuestra).

Programa 309 (*original*). El *vídeo *que he editado (extractos con subtitulado en lo resaltable) lo posteo al final del post.​
*1º* *¿Cuál es la situación?:* tenemos frente a nosotros la marca e la bestia (Certification Mark ID2020, que es el pasaporte digital de ciudadanía para el masónico Nuevo Orden Mundial), a la que se forzará bajo amenaza de muerte para el que lo discuta.
*2º ¿Qué quiere la masonería?:* que no haya resistentes a su proyecto de sociedad/mundo (Una "nueva era" basada en "principios masónicos" -Michelle Bachelet, Alta Comisionada para las Naciones Unidas).
*3º* *¿Qué trata *de inocular con sus narrativas guionizadas el señor Sevillano? Que no mostremos oposición, que no seamos resistentes al _"todopoderoso" _Nuevo Orden que viene. Que aceptemos el hecho de que_ "tenemos dueño".

"El salto cuántico ... es que el mundo, la humanidad, se entere, se de cuenta de que tiene *dueño*". _- Dr. Sevillano. (P309; 01:58:12).
_"Pero cuando sepamos todos que tenemos un* dueño*". _- Dr. Sevillano. (Programa 309), (01:58:56 ).
_"¿Debemos enfrentarnos a ellos? ¿Debemos colaborar?". _- Dr. Sevillano. (Programa 309), (02:01:14 ).

*Programar una respuesta de aceptación/sumisión
porque "es inevitable" el Nuevo Orden Mundial*​
Como veremos a continuación, se trata de una *narrativa estructurada y guionizada* para desactivar una posible respuesta de oposición (que seamos disidentes). Es decir, que aceptemos lo que venga. Son los _"dueños del mundo"_,_ "todopoderosos"_, no puedes hacer nada, no te metas en líos, conserva tu vida material y obedece para sobrevivir. Es por tu bien, para que no te eliminen.

*Discurso guionizado del Sr. Sevillano*​
Si nos paramos a observar el discurso del Dr. Sevillano podemos ver que* está guionizado*. Es decir, que no es casual, está estructurado y con un orden lógico narrativo para este fin de sumisión, y se puede ver que trabaja en equipo. Es decir, que no está solo a título personal, sino que tiene un equipo detrás (diría que escueto, poca gente), que le surte de líneas argumentativas a verter y que resumiría en dos líneas principales.

*Dos líneas madre sigue el Dr. Sevillano en...*
¿un año que llevará tal vez? No lo sé.​
* • A) 1º "TENEMOS DUEÑO": reconocer *que *están ahí *y que son todopoderosos (...y _"los que pagan los sueldos"_) y *2º,* *reconocer/aceptar* que es inevitable, que son los _"dueños del mundo"_ y que, por consiguiente, _*"tenemos dueño"*_. Y con este guionizado quiebro que repite como un *mantra* (miren las _"11 leyes de Goebles"_ sobre propaganda. Una de ellas es la repetición/lluvia hasta que cale), que terminemos anestesiados/insensiblizados para que aceptemos una sumisión a ese _"dueño"_ del que habla y que llama _*"ellos *_(y que los esconde entre tintas de calamar llenas de misterio)_*"*_. *3º. *Y termina este hilo narrativo con que *nos sometamos* para que *no seamos dañados* (_“No busques, son ellos”_) y *evitemos problemas*. El Sr. Sevillano *llega a poner* el infame ejemplo del *padre *de *Miriam*, una de las *niñas de Alcasser* (Programa 309; 02:07:17) donde le reprocha a este *padre coraje* (_"Son ellos. No busques. No intentes buscar justicia ¿Qué hizo el __*padre *__de __*Miriam*__? ¿Buscando justicia para su hija y sus dos amigas? Crearse problemas, porque se estaba metiendo con ellos. No busques."_ -Dr. Sevillano. Programa 309; 02:07:16 )). *Y más* reclamos delirantes de este tipo conforman esta primera *línea argumentativa,* *dirigida a programar en nosotros una respuesta de aceptación y sumisión.* (Programación Predictiva o Primado Negativo (términos de ingeniería social y este último, jerga interna de la propia masonería, secta que desde hace unos años se muestra en público sin pudor).

¿Quién puede estar interesado en que nos sometamos a la masonería mas que un masón?​
•* B) "EL CONOCIMIENTO"* como ente abstracto donde al final siempre lo referencia hacia el Misterio (Jiménez del oso, Íker Jiménez, Jose Luis Camacho, etc). En esta *segunda línea narrativa madre* saca afluentes como las *pirámides de Egipto* y sus matemáticas que nos revelan, según él, que ya había otra gente más evolucionada que nosotros (narrativa llena de omisiones y envuelta en misteriosos silencios. Es decir, que nos trata de colar que los demonios, los autores de las matemáticas imposibles de las pirámides y que soplaron a sus constructores, son esa civilización superior a nosotros) y demás narrativas fraudulentas del Misterio, llegando a dar credibilidad recientemente a los *círculos de las cosechas*, que son otra serpiente de verano para vender periódicos como los fue el Monstruo del lago Ness de finales del siglo XIX y principios del XX. Que aparecía cada año en verano, temporada baja de venta de periódicos.

*Directrices que sigue el Dr. sevillano en su primer hilo madre*_ ("Tenemos dueño")_
*Son cuatro conceptos.*​
1. *Reconocer *que están ahí, que existen.
2. *Aceptar *que son los dueños de todo (controlan los salarios, países y guerras).
3. *Obedecer*. Unirse a ellos para *sobrevivir*.

Sobre el término: *"Ellos"*
Esconde a los autores materiales (masonería) tras el velo _"ellos"_.​
Con el término *“ellos” *el Sr. Sevillano desvía la atención de la masonería y judería que ni menciona en ningún momento en casi ninguno de sus Programas. Casi nunca. Directamente no existen en el discurso de este hombre. No sólo no existen sino que los oculta con el, nada casual, término *"ellos"*. Término abstracto, difuso e impersonal que es igual de confuso e impreciso como el de _*“alguien” *_que usaba el humorista (masón) Gila (_‘Alguien ha matado a alguien’_), y que curiosamente, el Dr. Sevillano también menciona dicha expresión de Gila como sinónimo de _"ellos". _Y claro, con esta estudiada narrativa (es un guión aprendido),_ q_ueda completamente en el aire y sin saberse de qué o quién se está hablando. Es un guión para ocultar. Una narrativa guionizada y se ve claramente. Ahí le tienen a continuación y escúchenle al Dr. Sevillano. Unas veces con el _*"ellos"*_ da a medio entender que habla de demonios a los que no nombra como si fuese peligroso, vergonzoso o tabú nombrar la palabra demonios (_“no busques, son ellos” _-Dr. sevillano. programa 309; 02:06:50). Y en otras ocasiones muy difusamente enlaza con una élite lejana e impersonal, actores prescindibles que *“ellos”* (otra vez el lío, su maraña narrativa) ponen ahí, En esta narrativa del Sr. Sevillano no hay autores materiales ni de la pandemia ni de nada. Ni uno, a ninguno se nombra, sino que sólo hay un “*ellos”* abstracto e indefinido de los que, además, no se puede hablar (_“No los busques, están ahí en la sombra. No sabemos quiénes son”_ – Dr. Sevillano. Programa 309; 02:07:16). Es decir, la pandemia no existe. Son _"ellos". "No busques". "¿Y quiénes son ellos?", "No lo sabemos". _(Suma de frases textuales del Sr. Sevillano. Las tienen más adelante).

Sobre el término: *"No busques"*
Protege a los autores materiales (masonería) de que se investigue sobre ellos.​
Con el términos_ *"no busques"* _que lo relaciona con el de_ *"ellos" *_(_“No busques, son ellos”._ -Dr. Sevilano. Programa 309; 02:06:50), nos viene a decir el Sr. Sevillano, insistentemente y repetidamente: No indagues, no hagas preguntas. Acéptalo y guarda silencio.

*CÓDIGO DE COLORES PARA ESTUDIO DEL TEXTO*
Cada familia conceptual bajo un mismo tono​
En *negrita *las referencias a _*"ellos"*_, _"los *dueños *del mundo"_, _"*nuestros *dueños"._
En rojo los reclamos indirectos para aceptar y obedecer.
En azul eléctrico los términos textuales reconocer y aceptar.
En azul pálido las referencias al punto de inflexión para cuando la población acepte que tiene dueño y se someta. Esto es el_ 'éxitus' _que dicen ellos, lo buscado. Esto buscan todos ellos y el Sr. Sevillano con su discurso. Y este apartado es un lapsus o error que comete el Sr. Sevillano: una confesión de intenciones donde, metafóricamente, se levanta la falda hasta la frente y se le ve todo, en términos de intención.
Y en *naranja *el contorsionismo para que no preguntemos quiénes son _"ellos"_. Que no son nadie, que lo dejemos estar.

*CITAS DEL DR. SEVILLANO DEL PROGRAMA 309*
Las pueden encontrar en casi cualquier programa de La Quinta Columna​
02:06:55
... hay alguien que *manda *y a los demás nos toca *obedece*r, ¿no?
Pero, vamos a ver. Qué se puede hacer con aquel, con aquel que te paga el sueldo
con el cual estás comiendo. Contra eso qué se puede hacer.

01:45:39
Qué se puede hacer contra los que están *pagando los sueldos*
de toda esta gente que están, supuestamente, haciendo justicia,
haciendo ciencia, haciendo medicina. Qué puedes hacer.
Son ellos los que les *pagan el sueldo.*
Qué esperáis, ¿que van a hacer algo contra ellos?
Les *pagan el sueldo, comen de ellos*
Además algunos tienen puestos muy importantes.

01:46:16
Es decir. Qué puedes hacer contra *el que paga*
a millones de personas en el mundo y en sitios tan bien situados.
La pregunta queda ahí. Qué puedes hacer.
Es decir, contra *eso *qué puedes hacer.

01:46:32
Que te estás enfrentando a los que le *pagan el sueldo* a todo el mundo.
Cuando digo a todo el mundo, le digo a todo el mundo.

01:46:55
No somos nadie al lado de los monstruos que le *pagan el sueldo* a todo el planeta.

01:47:26
... son gente muy importante. Yo no me puedo enfrentar contra *esta gente*

01:47:51
¿No entendéis? Que nos estamos enfrentando con *los dueños del mundo.*

01:53:20
No te puedes enfrentar a *esta gente*. Esta gente son todopoderosos.

01:53:52
Esta es la cosa que uno tiene que tener claro.

01:54:24
... como para encima enfrentarte a todo esto.
... porque saben contra quien se están enfrentado.

01:55:12
Sí, sí, esto es así pero tú no sabes que como insistas, que te vas a quedar sin trabajo,
que te van a *sacrificar*, te van a *eliminar*, te van a...
O sea, todo el mundo hace lo que puede por *sobrevivir*.

01:57:52
Estamos enfrentándonos a los *dueños del mundo.*
Y cuando decimos que *el mundo tiene dueño*, es que lo tiene.
Lo que pasa es que el mundo se resiste a reconocer que *tiene dueño*.
Y mientras no reconozca que *tiene dueño,*
no podrá hacer nada contra él.

01:58:12
... el mundo, la humanidad, se entere, se de cuenta de que *tiene dueño.*
Porque en ese momento cambia todo. Todo cambia.
En el momento que reconoces que hay un tío o tíos por encima de ti
y que están manejando todo...
Ahí empieza, digamos, el cominezo, el principio del fin.
Ese sería el principio del fin.
En el momento de que nos demos cuenta que tenemos alguien ahí arriba.

01:58:56
Pero cuando sepamos todos que *tenemos un dueño*
porque todo el mundo sabrá que *hay alguien* por encima...

01:59:32
Lo vean, lo constaten.
Cómo que no *tienes dueño*. ¿Has mirado ahí?
¿Has visto lo que hace todo el mundo cuando se le presenta esto?
Mirar para otro lado, jueces incluídos.

02:00:08
¿Tenemos o no* tenemos dueño*?

02:00:30
El *dueño *de esto. ... El *dueño *de esto.
Si te atreves a retarme, vas fuera.

02:00:45
Y como no obedezcas y no hagas lo que están haciendo todos
Vas a tener muchos problemas.
Y todo el mundo lo comprende a ese nivel,
y hacen la vista gorda, y *sobreviven*.

02:01:14
Son los *dueños *de *todo*.
¿Debemos enfrentarnos a ellos?
¿Debemos colaborar?
Tú estas cuestiones no te las planteas,
si no tienes, si no reconoces que hay *un tío* por encima de ti.
Lo primero es reconocer que existe, que está ahí.* Tío o tíos.
Lagartos, grises o tíos como tú o como yo.*
*No sabemos quiénes* son pero son los *dueños *de esto.

02:01:56
¿Nos unimos a esto?
¿Nos enfrentamos todos contra ellos?
¿Cuáles son sus puntos débiles?
¿Tienen algún punto débil?

02:02:10
Si no reconocemos esto
no podemos nunca ponerle una solución y un fin.
Ni un término, ni un equilibrio.
Sencillamente ellos serán siempre los ganadores.
No habrá negociación, no habrá intercambio, no habrá status quo.
Seremos siempre nosotros los que seamos los aplastados
por estos individuos.
Por eso hay, primero de todo reconocer que están ahí.
Y cómo lo reconoces,...

02:02:52
*Yo no sé quiénes son.*
Pero sí sé que ningún juez a dado cabida con fluidez a todo esto.

02:03:09
Tú ves la huella, la presencia de algo en la sombra que está obrando ahí
y que *está dirigiéndolo todo.*

02:03:09
... *había alguien*,... (nota: en la URSS)

02:03:39
Y quién es el que ha mandado eso.

02:04:23
Es que son todos lo mismo. Es que son todos los mismo,
tienen el mismo *dueño.*

02:04:46
Pero da igual. El hombre pensaba que iba a salvar la vida de aquellos.
No salvó la vida de nadie
Sencillamente sacó a la luz, pues un crimen. (nota: nah, a quién le importa)
Pues como ahora lo estamos sacando los demás
y nadie nos hace ni puto caso.
Nada más.
Lo único que hacemos es crearnos problemas.

(Continúa y finaliza en el siguiente post).


----------



## BlueOrange (22 Sep 2022)

02:05:26
A nosotros no nos sorprende porque *sabemos ya* quién paga a este tío. (Nota: nosotros sí, los demás no).

02:05:46
Pero como son *ellos*... *ellos *pueden ejercer ese tipo de violencia verbal,
psicológica, ellos sí pueden hacerlo porque* a ellos les paga el dueño.*
Los *dueños*...

02:06:32
Pero *quién *está *en la sombra dirigiendo* este país. (nota:¿sabías?)
*Quién *está en la sombra dirigiendo esto.
*No lo sabemos.
No lo sabemos.*

02:06:50
... pero por qué está matando este tío allí millones personas
y nadie abre la boca.
No te hagas esas preguntas de gilipollas,
*no intentes buscar aquí el culpable*
porque es que es el *dueño de todo.*
Deja de buscar.
Cuando veas un crimen de esa magnitud, deja de buscar,
no busques, *son ellos.*

02:07:16
Son ellos. No busques. *No intentes buscar justicia*
¿Qué hizo el *padre *de *Miriam*?
¿Buscando justicia para su hija y sus dos amigas?
Crearse problemas, porque se estaba metiendo con *ellos*.
No busques.
Cuando hay un misterio, una cosa que dices,
cómo es posible esto.
No, no busques que están *ellos* detrás.
*¿Y quiénes son ellos?*
No los busques, están ahí en la sombra.
*No sabemos quiénes son.*

02:08:22
*Quienes *están por encima de nosotros, los seres humanos.

*Nota: *El Sr. Sevillano se refiere a *demonios*, y *en ningún momento* referencia a Ángeles del Cielo ni a Jesucristo ni a Dios Padre. Únicamente _"ellos"_, los demonios, que según el Dr. sevillano son _"los dueños del mundo"_, "nuestro_s dueños"_.



*Conclusión*​
El resumen del discurso que vierte el Sr. Sevillano, que es un guión bien estructurado buscando un fin, y centrado en *su 1ª línea argumentativa madre* de las dos que trabaja, vendría a ser algo así:

1º. Son _*"ellos"*_, _"alguien"_, _*"no busques" *_ni esperes justicia como equivocadamente hizo el *padre* de *Mirian *en los años 1990.
2º. *Reconoce *que son los dueños del mundo y *acepta* que tienes dueño.

Y en otras ocasiones, cuando trabaja su *2ª línea agumentativa madre*, que es igual de abstracta, confusa, opaca y llena de quiebros y omisiones, sería poco más menos algo así.

3º. Y centrémonos en el _*"verdadero conocimiento",*_ pirámides de egipto, círculos en las cosechas y etc. Todos estos atractivos reclamos del Misterio (distracciones y desvíos de atención más bien).

Es decir, y no es por faltar el respeto, sino que es la palabra técnica que define su actividad. El señor Sevillano, y puedo afirmarlo sin miedo a equivocarme, es un* sátiro, un jugador o joker,* y con todas las letras, lamentablemente. Y ni que decir que es masón y que lo más probable es que pertenezca a una logia francesa del *Rito de Misraim.*

Insisto. ¿Quién puede estar interesado en que nos sometamos a la masonería mas que un masón?

Tengan cuidado con él.


----------



## BlueOrange (22 Sep 2022)

*EL PROBLEMA ES QUE "EL MUNDO SE RESISTE"*

"01:57:52. _Estamos enfrentándonos a los dueños del mundo.
Y cuando decimos que el mundo tiene dueño, es que lo tiene.
Lo que pasa es que *el mundo se resiste a reconocer* que tiene dueño."_

*FIONA LASHELLS*




La siguiente niña de Florida, *Fiona Lashells de 8 años*, entre el 31 de agosto de 2021 y el 4 de noviembre de 2021 tuvo* veinte acciones disciplinarias *contra ella por negarse a ponerse la mascarilla. Las sanciones sumaron 38 días de suspensión expulsada de la escuela. La web del enlace anterior (veinte acciones disciplinarias) es de apoyo y hecha por su madre, viven las dos solas.

Esta niña, por su cuenta y riesgo, ella, su inciativa, se presentó ante la junta escolar en tres ocasiones con un discurso escrito por ella misma, para decirles a los responsables de sus sanciones lo que pensaba. Dejo las tres intervenciones de la niña, que su madre ha subido a Youtube. Enlace1, enlace2 y enlace3.

Algunas citas​
_“El hecho de que me suspendan por no usar una máscara *no me hará cambiar* de opinión. Puedes seguir suspendiéndome. Todavía tengo derecho a no usar una máscara”,_ dijo. _“No es justo que me castiguen porque *ustedes*, la junta escolar, *no están siguiendo la ley*”,_ dijo._ “*Todavía voy a defender lo que creo*”. “Espero que todos vayan a la cárcel por hacerme esto”,_ dijo Fiona. Agregó un pensamiento final: _“*Tus reglas apestan*”._








8-year-old with 38 mask-related suspensions gets roaring applause after confronting school board


A Florida second-grader told her school board exactly what she thinks of its mask mandate policy and recieved a roaring applause.




www.wnd.com





*MI CASO*​
Llevo desde marzo de 2020 sin coger tren, autobús de cercanías o Metro, porque me niego a ponerme la mascarilla y no tengo coche, por lo que me desplazo únicamente en una *bicicleta de ruta*. Y en la calle, nunca me la he puesto y me han multado unas cuántas veces, que me ha parado mucho la policía y no me la he puesto en ningún momento. Y me he tirado casi dos años (lo que ha durado) sin entrar en ningún comercio. Algo de comida desde la puerta de un chino o pakistaní; y la compra de casa hecha por internet en el DIA con envío a domicilio. Vivo con mi madre.

Y a día de hoy sigo sin coger ni un medio de transporte porque me sigo negando a ponerme esa mascarilla. Sigo con mi bicicleta.








ATENCIÓN: No han prohibido ir sin mascarilla por la calle. Se deja muy claro en el BOE: Real Decreto-ley 30/2021, de 23 de diciembre de 2021. - Un Católico Perplejo


Según la legislación vigente, el último Decreto Ley del 23 de diciembre de 2021, nada impide a nadie a ir por la calle sin mascarilla. NO se dejen intimidar ni coaccionar.




uncatolicoperplejo.com












No existe en el ordenamiento jurídico español la obligatoriedad de someterse a ninguna prueba médica. - Un Católico Perplejo


No existe en el ordenamiento jurídico español la obligatoriedad de someterse a ninguna prueba médica. Ley 41/2002 Reguladora de la Autonomía del Paciente. Ni siquiera bajo el amparo de una crisis sanitaria.




uncatolicoperplejo.com


----------



## BlueOrange (22 Sep 2022)

Estamos presenciando tiempos muy excepcionales. Da igual si crees o no. Está sucediendo y tenemos delante un *genocidio *cultural incomprensible. El de todo Cristiano y disidente y en el marco de un nuevo *contrato *de ciudadanía, en base a una nueva nacionalidad por decirlo así, para con el *Nuevo Orden Mundial*. Esta *marca/contrato *está recogida en las Sagradas Escrituras y es la *gran señal*.

*La marca de la bestia de Apocalipsis 13*

*




*
_El Juicio Final, por el pintor alemán Hans Memling (1466-1473)._

APOCALIPSIS 13​
"15 Y fuéle dado infundir espíritu en la imagen de la bestia, para que hablase la imagen *e hiciese morir a cuantos no se postrasen* ante la imagen de la bestia, 16 e hizo que a todos, pequeños y grandes, ricos y pobres, libres y siervos, se les imprimiese *una marca* (1) en la mano derecha* y* en la frente, 17 a fin de que nadie pudiese comprar o vender, sino el que tuviera la marca, el nombre de la bestia o el número de su nombre. 18 En esto está la sabiduría. El que tenga inteligencia calcule el número de la bestia, porque es número de hombre. Y su número es seiscientos sesenta y seis." - Apocalipsis 13, 15-18.

(1) La imagen se deriva del usa de marcar a los esclavos con el nombre de su señor. Los adoradores de la bestia son marcados para que sean reconocidos, y sólo ellos puedan participar en la vida ciudadana. En las persecuciones de Decio y Diocleciano se vino a cumplir esto casi al pie de la letra contra los fieles.

APOCALIPSIS 14​
"9 Y un tercer ángel los siguió, diciendo con voz fuerte: Si alguno *adora *la bestia y su imagen, y recibe su *marca *en la frente o en la mano, 10 éste beberá del vino del furor efe Dios, que ha sido derramado sin mezcla en la copa de su ira, y será atormentado con el fuego y el azufre delante de los santos ángeles y delante del Cordero. 11 Y el humo de su tormento subirá por los siglos de los siglos, y no tendrán reposo día y noche aquellos que *adoren *a la bestia y a su imagen, y los que reciban la *marca *de su nombre. 12 En esto está la paciencia de los santos, aquellos que guardan los preceptos de Dios y la fe de Jesús.". - Apocalipsis 14, 9-12.

APOCALIPSIS 16​
"1 Y del Templo oí una gran voz, que decía a los siete ángeles: Id y derramad las siete copas de la ira de Dios sobre la tierra. 2 Y fué el primero y derramó su copa sobre la tierra, y sobrevino una úlcera maligna y perniciosa sobre los hombres que tenían la *marca *de la bestia, y que se postraban ante su imagen." - Apocalipsis 16, 1-2.

APOCALIPSIS 19​
"20 Y fué aprisionada la bestia, y con ella el falso profeta, que hacía señales delante de ella, con las cuales extraviaba a los que habían recibido el *carácter *de la bestia y a los que *adoraban *su imagen: vivos fueron arrojados ambos al lago de fuego, que arde con azufre." - Apocalipsis 19, 20.

Biblia Nácar-Colunga. 1ª Edición, 1944.
Biblias Católicas




*Certification Mark ID2020*
Ésta es la marca de la bestia de Apocalipsis 13.​
En junio de 2022 se dio el primer paso oficial, firme y publicitado en la dirección del "*Certification Mark ID2020*" (Marca de Identificación de Identidad Digital 2020). Es vital este asunto. Nos va más que la vida en ello.

Quieren hacer un *Estado Mundial* con unos nuevos derechos humanos y un nuevo contrato Social entre Estado Mundial y ciudadano/esclavo. Y necesitan de un censo centralizado que venga a ser un todo en uno digital. Es decir, que aúne Pasaporte, DNI, cartilla sanitaria, tarjeta de crédito, registros de compra, multas, pagos, qué visionas en internet, perfil ideológico, etc, en el marco de un sistema de crédito social como el de China.

El primer paso lo han dado este *junio *de* 2022* (odysee.com).


Ursula von der Leyen. *Septiembre *de *2022* (odysee.com).


*Y ESTO, ¿QUÉ SIGNIFICA?*​
Veamos. El judaísmo y su masonería lo que quieren es hacer una *sociedad global de obediencia masónica*. Es decir. Una logia o confederación de logias institucionalizadas como cuerpo vehicular del Estado mundial. Algo así como que la organización de las logias pasen a ser el aparato del Estado en sí. Más o menos. Un nuevo mundo de post cristianismo con nuevos valores, cuidado con esto, satanistas, y todo impuesto por la fuerza.

*






PONERNOS LA MARCA SERÁ PERDER EL ALMA*​
Ponernos esa marca tendría el mismo efecto que ingresar en la masonería donde rinden culto a la figura de Lucifer. Es decir, donde APOSTATAN de Dios. Además hay una complicación espiritual que nunca se ha dado y se dará de forma accidental debido a la gravedad de los Tiempos que vivimos.

En resumidas cuentas. Aceptar la marca de la bestia; que ya está entre nosotros, _"__Certification Mark ID2020_"; significa condenarse por siempre. Piensen en ello. La palabra eternidad es inconmensurable, es gigantesca. Nos conviene pensar en todo esto. Tengan en cuenta que el mundo se acaba para todos, y que la diferencia va a estar en que, los que metan en campos de exterminio se van un poco antes que el resto, pero salvando su alma sobre los que se quedan unos meses o muy poquitos años más. Tengan en cuenta que se acaba todo para todos. Al menos recuerden esto para cuando llegue el momento, que lo vamos a vivir todos, y los que no lleguen a verlo serán afortunados por haberse ido antes (campos de exterminio). Así estará la situación.

China está levantando infindad de campos “sanitarios” (sept. 2022) (odysee.com).


*PIENSEN EN ELLO*​
*Tienen una operación de eliminación en marcha. Toda una maquinaria. *Habrá campos de exterminio para disidentes y la encrucijada, para todas las personas de este mundo, la tenemos ya casi delante. La situación es límite e irrecuperable y pronto empezará a romperse todo. Tal vez para este invierno de 2022/2023 empiece el descenso.

Salven su alma y traten de salvar a su gente (con oración por ejemplo, rogando por ellos). Recen, *yo lo hago*, acérquense a* la oración, descúbranla*, que es preciosa. Y no se agobien, con unos pocos Ave María al día, tres por ejemplo, ya es un buen comienzo.








Campos 'sanitarios' de aislamiento (Agenda2030)


Los campos de exterminio del Nuevo Orden Mundial. https://uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com/2021/01/27/2021-los-campos-de-exterminio-del-nuevo-orden-mundial/ https://uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com/20...




odysee.com












Campos FEMA: 800 campos de concentración en EEUU terminados desde 2007 y esperando una ley marcial. - Un Católico Perplejo


Los campos FEMA son campos de detención y/o concentración. La explicación oficial del Gobierno norteamericano es que, estos campos terminados y listos desde 2007, están levantados para contingencias en una ley marcial.




uncatolicoperplejo.com












Los campos de exterminio del Nuevo Orden Mundial. - Un Católico Perplejo


No son campos sanitarios. Se está siguiendo en todos los países la demoninada Agenda2030 impulsada por la ONU, que está dirigida desde el World Economic Forum, donde se habla abiertamente de imponer un Nuevo Orden Mundial.




uncatolicoperplejo.com


----------



## BlueOrange (22 Sep 2022)

*¿Qué sueñan realmente el judaísmo y su masonería con su Agenda2030 y su Nuevo Orden Mundial?*​
Junto tres textos que creo que explican bien *qué quieren* realmente el judaísmo y su masonería con su Agenda2030 y su Nuevo Orden Mundial. Es decir: Un sistema mundial de esclavos, tal cual suena. Se puede ver en el texto que esta gente padece un cuadro clínico psiquiátrico (perfidia) conocido hoy día como psicopatía o sociopatía.

Resumen de las actas del Congreso judío conocido como ‘Sabios de Sión’. (Primer post, éste mismo que leen).
Varias citas pronunciadas en Congresos masónicos sobre la decáda de 1930. (Siguiente post).
Una entrevista a una resportera independiente. (Y tercer post).
*Mundialismo judío*





*Congreso judío* en Basilea (Suiza) en septiembre de *1897 *conocido como* ‘*_Los Sabios de Sión’_. Un resumen de sus actas (*enlace*). Todo esto se desbordó en 1789 en Francia. Vean lo viejo que es el asunto y lo ciegos que estamos.

*Del discurso inicial *

“*Desde hace dieciocho siglos*_ nuestros sabios luchan con gran valor y perseverancia sin conseguir *abatir la Cruz* (…) A nosotros pertenece el Becerro de Oro, esa divinidad universal de la época”. “Cuando nos hayamos hecho los únicos poseedores de todo el oro __de la tierra,__ el verdadero poder pasará a nuestras manos”_ (…) “_Todos los gobiernos están llenos de deudas. La Bolsa cotiza y regula esas deudas y nosotros somos los dueños de las Bolsas de casi todas las plazas”_ (…) “_Siendo *la Iglesia* uno de nuestros poderosos enemigos empezaremos por despreciar a sus sacerdotes, les declararemos una guerra abierta de calumnias y difamaciones” _(…) “_Debemos dirigir nuestras ambiciones hacia los puestos más elevados, que es éste el medio más seguro para llegar a conseguir el dominio de todas las operaciones industriales, financieras y comerciales” _(…) “_Si el oro es la primera potencia de este mundo, la segunda es *la Prensa*. Es preciso que los nuestros se encarguen de la dirección de los diarios de cada país”_ (…) “_La posesión del oro y la habilidad en la elección de los medios para sobornar, nos convertirán en los árbitros de la opinión pública y nos darán el imperio sobre *las masas*” _(…) “_Dueños absolutos de la prensa podremos *cambiar las ideas* y dar así el primer golpe a *la familia* y por el matrimonio civil y el divorcio consumar su disolución; podremos además extirpar la fe de los “*goyim”*_ (cristianos o bestias de carga según el Talmud), _y fomentar sus bajas pasiones”

“Tenemos que acaparar *las escuelas*”_ (…) “_*La religión de los cristianos* tiene que desaparecer”_ (…) “_Promoveremos entre los proletarios *revoluciones y desórdenes*, y toda catástrofe que consigamos en ese sentido nos irá acercando a nuestros planes de reinar sobre la tierra. Por la anarquía y la miseria que cundirá por doquier, _*las masas*_ no tendrán más remedio que acudir, a nosotros, y entonces habrá llegado la hora de la venganza y les impondremos nuestra ley”_. (*1*)

*De las Actas Nro. 1 y Nro. 2. *

_«_*El derecho reside en la fuerza*_. El despotismo del capital está enteramente en nuestro poder y lo ofreceremos a los Estados como único asidero al que no tendrán más remedio que agarrarse si no quieren caer en el abismo”_ (…) “_Todo el que quiere gobernar debe recurrir al engaño, a la compra de las conciencias, a la impostura, a la traición y a la hipocresía, pues así servimos a nuestra causa. El fin justifica los medios”_ (…) “_No nos detengamos ante la corrupción de los cristianos”_ (…) “_A los representantes del pueblo los utilizaremos de peones en nuestro *juego de ajedrez”*_ (…) “_Mediante *la prensa* hemos conquistado una influencia decisiva sin mostrar la cara”.

“Nuestro llamamiento de libertad, igualdad y fraternidad, fue, poco a poco, devorando la prosperidad de los cristianos y derrumbando los cimientos de los Estados”_ (…) “_Todas las guerras se negociarán bajo el aspecto económico”_ (…) “_Escogeremos administradores con tendencias serviles”_ (…) “_Los triunfos de *Darwin*, *Marx* y *Nietzsche* fueron preparados por nosotros con su efecto desmoralizador»_

*Del Acta Nro. 3.*

“_Siempre en las Constituciones de los Estados hemos hecho incluir derechos de _*las masas*_ que son completamente ficticios: inaplicables en la práctica, pero halagadores para el pueblo”_ (…) “_Bajo nuestra dirección, el pueblo destruyó a la nobleza que era su protectora y cayó en manos de los nuevos ricos, que explotaron al obrero sin piedad; ahora debemos hacerles creer que somos los libertadores del trabajador y que venimos a sacarlos de la opresión; haciéndoles ver las ventajas de formar en las filas de nuestros ejércitos de *socialistas*, *anarquistas* y *comunistas*. Nuestra fuerza consiste en mantener al obrero en estado constante de necesidad e impotencia, así lo tendremos sujeto a nuestra voluntad”_ (…) “_Manejaremos *las* *masas* fomentando la envidia y el odio”_ (…) “_El populacho cree ciegamente lo que le dan impreso”_ (…) “_*La prensa* es la gran potencia para dominar el espíritu público. Ella, casi sin excepción, está en nuestras manos”_ (…) “_Organizaremos una crisis económica universal con la ayuda del oro que está en nuestro poder casi en su totalidad; simultáneamente echaremos a la calle masas enormes de obreros que se precipitarán sobre sus supuestos opresores: verterán su sangre y se apoderarán de sus bienes.”

“Cuando el populacho se aperciba que en nombre de la libertad se le han concedido todos los derechos se imaginará que él es el amo; pero al tropezar con infinidad de obstáculos, pondrá el poder en nuestras manos. Ese fue nuestro plan en *la gran revolución*_ (la de Francia de 1789).

“_Luego borraremos del diccionario la palabra libertad que embruteció al hombre y lo hizo sanguinario; y esos animales, ya hartos de sangre, quedarán adormecidos después de su orgía, y nosotros fácilmente los encadenaremos para luego *dominar* sobre ellos”_ .

*De las Actas Nro. 4, Nro. 11 y Nro. 15*

“_Las logias masónicas juegan inconscientemente en todo el mundo el papel de un disfraz que oculta nuestro objetivo; nosotros las usaremos dentro de nuestro plan de acción permaneciendo éste siempre completamente oculto para todo el mundo”_ (…) “_Hasta que lleguemos al poder multiplicaremos por todas partes las *logias masónicas* a las cuales atraeremos a los que puedan ser agentes destacados. Ellas serán nuestra principal base de información y el medio más influyente de nuestra actividad. Centralizaremos todas las logias en una organización sólo conocida por nosotros. Las logias tendrán su representante; tras de él estaremos nosotros y él trasmitirá nuestras órdenes”_ (…) “_Las logias serán el núcleo de todos los *elementos revolucionarios* liberales y marxistas”_ (…) “_Sólo nosotros manejaremos la masonería, pues sólo nosotros sabemos adonde vamos mientras los cristianos nada saben; pero son ambiciosos y vanidosos. Ellos buscan la gloria sacrificando sus proyectos; nosotros, en cambio, sacrificamos la gloria con tal de que triunfen nuestro proyectos»_ (…) “_A los cristianos los atraeremos a las logias masónicas, cuyos designios no conocen, a fin de distraer de nosotros las miradas de sus hermanos”_ (…) “_Nuestro primer deber es *arrancar de los cristianos* hasta la concepción misma de Dios y sustituirla por las necesidades materiales de la vida”_ (…) “_La lucha por la superioridad y las continuas especulaciones en el mundo de los negocios creará una sociedad desmoralizada, egoísta, sin corazón, que tendrá por único guía la pasión del oro para proporcionarse placeres materiales, de los que ha hecho un verdadero culto”_ (…) “_En los puestos directivos sólo colocaremos a los educados por nosotros”_ (…) “_Pues, con respecto a nuestra política, tanto los cristianos como sus gobiernos, son niños, eternos menores de edad”._

*Del Acta Nro. 9*

“_Al aplicar nuestros principios tenéis que poner mucho cuidado en conocer el carácter particular de cada nación. Si, procedéis con cautela, antes de diez años, el carácter más obstinado habrá cambiado, y añadiremos una nación más a las ya sometidas”_ (…) “_Los partidos políticos los tenemos en nuestras manos, porque para conducir la oposición hace falta dinero, y el dinero lo tenemos nosotros”_ (…) “_Debemos apoderarnos de *la Prensa*, de *la Justicia*, y de *los manejos electorales*; pero sobre todo de la instrucción y de *la educación*”_ (…) “_Hemos conseguido embrutecer y corromper la actual generación de los cristianos, enseñándoles *principios y teorías* que de antemano conocemos que son enteramente falsos.”_

*Del Acta Nro. 10*

_«Si conseguimos introducir en el organismo del Estado *el veneno del liberalismo*, su enfermedad será mortal; su sangre se halla infectada; no nos queda más que esperar el fin de su agonía”_ (…) “_Sus *Constituciones* son escuelas de discordias, discusiones y estériles agitaciones de partidos políticos parasitarios; la *prensa* y el *Congreso* los condenan a la inacción y a la debilidad. Con el advenimiento de la república hemos establecido una caricatura de gobierno; y del montón de nuestros esclavos, que son tales ciudadanos republicanos, nosotros hemos elegido su Presidente, por medio de nuestro ciego servidor que es la mayoría que vota.”_

*De las Actas Nro. 12 y Nro. 14 *

“_Nuestras leyes destruirán o crearán lo que nos convenga, y así se cumplirá lo que les hemos prometido en las Constituciones, a saber: que *la libertad es *el derecho de hacer aquello que permite la ley (que la hemos hecho nosotros)”_ (…) “_El pretexto para suprimir un periódico será alegar que agita los ánimos sin razón y sin motivo _[Nota: *delito de odio*]” (…) “_La *literatura* y el *periodismo* son las dos *fuerzas educadoras* más importantes; por eso nuestro gobierno será el propietario de la mayor parte le los periódicos, y adquiriremos enorme influencia sobre el público”_ (…) “_Los imbéciles que creerán seguir la opinión de su partido, seguirán sólo la nuestra”_ (…) “_Debemos destruir las creencias”_ (…) “_En los países que se llaman adelantados hemos creado una literatura loca, sucia, abominable, la estimularemos mucho más una vez llegados al poder”_ (…). Hoy habría que agregar la radio, el cine y la televisión.

*De las Actas Nro. 16 y Nro. 17*

“_Los *maestros y* *profesores* serán nombrados con especial prudencia, y dependerán en un todo del gobierno”_ (…) “_Aboliremos toda enseñanza privada”_ (…) “_La influencia del clero será nula por las restricciones que pondremos a su acción_” (…) “_Cuando llegue el momento, destruiremos la *corte papal*, y su poder lo arruinaremos completamente. El Rey de los Judíos será el verdadero papa del *Universo*, *pero antes*, debemos educar a la juventud en las nuevas creencias de transición, *para después* crear esta *iglesia *internacional con nuestras creencias”_ (En la actualidad se estima en un 68% la cantidad de puestos públicos ocupados por los judíos en distintos estamentos de la educación argentina, empezando por su ex Ministro, Filmus, ciudadano israelí).

*Actas Nro. 20, Nro. 21 y Nro. 22.*

“_Los empréstitos exteriores son sanguijuelas que no se pueden desprender del Estado si no se caen por sí mismas o si el Estado no las desprende radicalmente”_ (…) “_Tales empréstitos han llenado nuestras cajas con los dineros nacionales de los cristianos”_ (…) “_Nos aprovechamos de la corrupción de la administración y de la negligencia de los gobernantes para recibir cantidades dobles, triples y aún mayores, prestando dinero que en realidad no necesitaban.” _(…) “_Tenemos en nuestras manos la mayor fuerza del mundo: el oro”_ (…) “_Dueños del mundo, estableceremos el orden en él por medio de la violencia, y luego explicaremos que la libertad tiene su límite en las leyes que nosotros estableceremos.”_ (*2*).»

(Fuente: *enlace*).

_Sobre el exterminio cristiano al comienzo del Nuevo Orden Mundial_

_(__bitchute__), (__rumble__), (__odysee__)._


_Retuercen la interpretacion de las Sagradas Escrituras __de forma muy perversa,
buscando justificar __el exterminio de todos los cristianos._
_(__bitchute), (rumble), (odysee__)._​


----------



## BlueOrange (22 Sep 2022)

*Mundialismo masón*





​«Ante el interés que despierta esta organización me propongo subir (si vuestra paciencia lo permite) una veintena de hilos sobre la misma.

Como todos mis hilos, sin excepción, son resúmenes hechos durante décadas de lecturas de cientos de obras. Son siempre obra de terceros autores, generalmente del XVII, XVIII, XIX, XX y XXI, de distintas nacionalidades, creencias y especialidades.

Espero sean de vuestro interés. Empezamos:

*LA MASONERÍA Y SUS ACCIONES EN LA SOMBRA*​
La masonería (nota: la moderna) nacida a inicios del XVIII (nota: dicen 1717 pero es anterior) cuenta entre sus filas con las principales «familias» o sea DINASTÍAS FINANCIERAS HEREDITARIAS, individuos de sangre judía, iniciados en la masonería: Rotschild, Rockefeller, Morgan, etc.

Sea personalmente o mediante sus trust, multinacionales, bancos, instituciones (fundaciones, universidades, institutos, agencias de noticias y publicidad, mass media, etc.) influyen directa o indirectamente, de forma inmediata y a largo plazo con sus becas creando un entramado clientelar de futuros «intelectuales» y «dirigentes».

Los masones son coherentes con sus principios, que, además, son los que se respiran en esos ambientes. *El secreto masónico les facilita infiltrarse y dificulta la resistencia contra sus planes.* Actualmente es inseguro, dificultoso e incluso imposible descubrir el entramado masónico en la sociedad y sus organismos rectores.

*EL MUNDIALISMO MASÓNICO COMO PROYECTO Y HORIZONTE*​
Las personas y las sociedades tienden a la fusión, a la unidad. Históricamente ha pasado por diversos estadios: familiar, clanes, tribus, nacional e imperial.

Varias familias unidas forman el clan, varios clanes la tribu, varias tribus la nación, varias naciones el imperio.

En el XXI estamos entrando en la era GLOBAL o mundial.

La masonería trata de que el mundialismo sea masónico aunque no se denomine así. Sigue vigente el secreto. Es un proyecto trazado en sus congresos a los que accede el delegado de cada logia (una o dos veces al año).

El autor ha podido seguir sus actas desde 1887, sobre todo desde 1923 a 1936 (A. G. Michel en Mondialisme maçonnique, Trident, París, 2007): «_puede haber divergencias, pero el corazón de todos los masones late al mismo ritmo, el de una sola masonería, la masonería universal_«.

_«Todos los esfuerzos de los masones deben tender hacia la unidad, interna y externa. La masonería, institución universal y eterna, que prepara el mundo que está a punto de nacer como la abeja elabora el alimento para la larva a punto de salir, es el preludio de la Gran Internacional Humana … Realiza su misión mundial, humanitaria y educadora»_ (según convenio GOF (Gran Oriente Francia), 1927: pag. 395; 1929: pag. 266, 327; 1930: pag. 73; 1932: pag. 113).

«_La masonería es la única organización capaz de coordinar las acciones altruistas de todos los hombres del mundo y crear la actividad internacional generadora de la paz eterna entre los pueblos_» (Convenio GOF, 1923: pag. 410). (Nota: la paz de Stalin).

«_Ella transformará el mundo y será inevitablemente la directora espiritual de todos_» (ibidem, 1924: pag. 438).

«_Para lograrlo antes debe destruir los dos obstáculos_ _que se oponen frontalmente al reinado masónico universal, a saber: *las iglesias, especialmente la católica* «sombra asesina de pensamiento humano, cómplice de todos los crímenes que dejan un largo reguero de sangre en la historia_» (Convenio GOFG 1923: pag. 689. (Nota: acusan a los cristianos proyectando sobre ellos, acusándoles, de los propios crímenes masónicos. El colmo).

«_La masonería universal lucha contra nuestros eternos enemigos para acabar de _*abatir definitivamente*_ a los clérigos y reemplazar *a la Iglesia*_» (ibidem, 1923: pag. 31. Es decir provocar el cambio de paradigma.)

«_Y las patrias, las naciones. La idea de patria, al menos como es entendida actualmente, debe ser eliminada de la mente de los *niños*_» (Ibidem, 1928, pag. 120).

«_Pues para la masonería (las patrias) no son sino un estado transitorio_» (Ibidem, 1929, pag. 73).

«_La patria de los masones es la humanidad entera_» (Ibidem, 1924: 282 y 1923: 269)

_«Por eso hay que cambiar la enseñanza de la historia y eliminar el nacionalismo económico»_ (Ibidem, 1925: 122 y 315).

«_Para levantar el grandioso templo masónico «universal» en el espacio y en el tiempo (*eterno*) no basta con abatir a los enemigos del reinado masónico. Es necesario, además, levantar las columnas de la fraternidad universal, libertad e igualdad, de la paz masónica_» (Convenio GOF 1924: 27, 407, 408, 418, 465; 1927: 376; y 1929: 145) «_sustentadores de «la República universal» que solamente se realizará mediante la «democracia universal» si funciona bajo la dirección oculta de la masonería, encargada de «la educación pública y laica de los pueblos_«.

«_La masonería dirige la educación cultural y sociopolítica desde la sombra, secretamente, mediante organizaciones más o menos camufladas, especialmente las llamadas organizaciones-pantalla_«.

A. G. Michel enumera 141 asociaciones de este tipo (sólo en Francia) si bien varias irradian hacia otros países y varias son afines a la masonería sin ser propiamente masónicas.

De ellas:

– 69 promueven el pacifismo contra la guerra, el desarme, la pena de muerte, son favorables a la objeción de conciencia.
– 14 son feministas en favor de la paz.
– 24 son juveniles.
– 10 de objetivos y miembros de educación.
– 6 de educación pacifista.
– 18 de encuentros internacionales.

¿Cuándo se harán pública las organizaciones masónicas, iguales o similares a estas, que organizan actos, conceden becas, realizan conferencias, manifestaciones, etc.?

Para conseguir la hegemonía en y desde la sombra, sin dar la cara y exponerse a reacciones desagradables, en las sesiones de los Convenios del GOF se propone la movilización camuflada de la población o de sectores de la misma así como la infiltración en los organismos internacionales, políticos, financieros, deportivos,e tc. (por ejemplo: la Sociedad de Naciones, el Bureau Internacional del Trabajo, la Corte de Justicia de la Haya. En el Bureau International de la Paix, su presidente: H. La Fontaine, vicepreidente del senado belga así como todos los componentes de su Comité director son masones excepto un católico).

Se proyecta la creación del Derecho Internacional con un código de las naciones, un código penal internacional, un código policial mundial, un órgano ejecutivo con un ministerio de la paz y otro de la policía mundial, órganos internacionales financieros y sociales, un tribunal internacional de prensa para controlar y juzgar las prensas nacionales. Antes debe realizarse el proyecto de los Estados Unidos de Europa.

*LA ESTRUCTURA SECRETA EN DOS O TRES CÍRCULOS CONCÉNTRICOS*​
Hay varias organizaciones de indiscutible influencia encuadradas en la masonería invisible, fundadas y/o dirigidas por masones desarrollan actividades, aparentemente ajenas a la masonería, pero a impulsos de los proyectos e ideal masónicos. Algunas abiertas a no masones pero de «filosofía» y directrices masónicas.

Estas estructuras se organizan en dos o tres círculos concéntricos.

Si sólo hay dos círculos, la organización es totalmente secreta, por ejemplo Skull and Bones (en la que se inició Aznar), Bohemian Club.
Si consta de tres círculos, el tercero, aunque secreto, está abierto a un número mayor de personas afines, al menos por inlfujo político, etc. Ejemplos: *Bildeberg*group, y la Trilateral.»

*(CONTINÚA) El artículo es extenso:* Masonería.

Copia en archive.org y archive.ph del artículo completo (de hispanismo.org).







*De la Carta Encíclica 'Humanum genus' del papa León XIII,
y promulgada un 20 de abril de 1884* *contra la masonería y otras sectas.*













«HUMANUM GENUS». Carta Encíclica del Papa León XIII promulgada el 20 de abril de 1884 contra la masonería y otras sectas. - Un Católico Perplejo


La Iglesia ha condenado la masonería, desde Clemente XII (1738) hasta Pío XII (1958), al menos 600 veces. León XIII fue el Papa que junto a Pío IX más la fulminó.




uncatolicoperplejo.com












«HUMANUM GENUS». Carta Encíclica del Papa León XIII promulgada el 20 de abril de 1884 contra la masonería y otras sectas.


La Iglesia ha condenado la masonería, desde Clemente XII (1738) hasta Pío XII (1958), al menos 600 veces. León XIII fue el Papa que junto a Pío IX más la fulminó.




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com


----------



## BlueOrange (22 Sep 2022)

*«para ellos los niños son lo más cercano a Dios en la Tierra»
«ahí pueden infligir el mayor dolor a Dios… Eso es lo único que les importa.
Lo demás no existe para ellos.» -**Lara Logan** (jun.2022)*


_https://uncatolicoperplejo.com/lara-logan-sobre-masoneria-y-ninos/_​

22.6.2022 | La reportera disidente Lara Logan explica, según información de un infiltrado, la *agenda satánica* de ‘La Elite’ (a quienes prefiere llamar ‘*La Secta*‘, y tiene razón), y cuál es su obsesión en dañar a los niños:

“Conocí a alguien con quien quiero tener más tiempo, pero esta persona ha trabajado por muchos años infiltrándose en lo que llamarías la Élite Global, pero ya no uso ese término, porque esta persona me enseñó que no son ninguna élite, son una *secta* _(‘they are a cult’)_, eso es lo que son, son una secta mundial _(‘they are a global cult’)_.

¿Y por qué esto es importante? Porque es preciso. Se trata de *quiénes son* realmente y *lo que quieren* realmente (Juan 8, 44), a dónde nos están llevando. No nos están llevando a un mundo de élites, nos llevan a la cabaña/barraca oscura de una secta (_‘into the dark hut ¿over? Cult.’. Nota: El zulo de las tenidas)_ en la que *esta gente* tiene el único objetivo más importante de todos, que es *eliminar y erradicar a Dios*.”

Y esta persona pasó años leyendo e informándose sobre sus trabajos, literatura, exposiciones, etc. Pasó dos años y medio estudiando todo, desde rituales hasta tradiciones, su ideología, para poder infiltrarse a nivel de la ONU. No puedo decirte de qué facción era porque no quiero exponerlo.

Y le pregunté sobre los niños, porque no me quedaba claro, y le pedí que me explique explicara. Él me dijo que lo estaba intentando entender de la manera equivocada. Y le dije por qué _(¿a qué te refieres?, ¿qué quieres decir?, ‘as you where you mean?’)_, y me dijo que ellos no definen a los *niños *como lo hacemos nosotros, no definen al mundo de la manera que lo hacemos nosotros, que las decisiones que nosotros enfrentamos ellos no las tienen. Ven el mundo de manera completamente diferente. Y le pregunté cómo lo veían ellos. Y me dijo que para ellos todo se definía de acuerdo a un único propósito. Y le pregunté cuál era, y me dijo:* “Para derrotar a Dios”*.

Y este es el momento, porque para ellos el *Dios real*, el *Dios verdadero*, son ellos y Satanás _(‘the real God, the true Gog are them. And Satan ¿with them?. Right?’)_. Y me dijo que para ellos los *niños* son lo más cercano a Dios en la Tierra, porque hemos sido creados a imagen de Dios, y cuando recién somos creados aún no tenemos tiempo de ser corrompidos y descarrilados. Entonces, para ellos, mientras más joven seas, lo más cercano estás de Dios, y ahí pueden *infligir el mayor dolor a Dios*.

Entonces, mientras más puedas hacer sufrir a un bebé o a un niño, mayor será tu *victoria sobre Dios*. Y eso es lo único que les importa. Lo demás no existe para ellos.»

*Post Data*​
Los tres artículos (los tres post) están recogidos en la siguiente entrada, y añado una segunda a tenor de la entrevista de Lara Logan.








Qué sueñan realmente el judaísmo y su masonería con su Agenda2030 y su Nuevo Orden Mundial - Un Católico Perplejo


Qué sueñan realmente el judaísmo y su masonería con su Agenda2030 y su Nuevo Orden Mundial.




uncatolicoperplejo.com












Rituales de poder de la masonería: Black Eye Pedo & Panda Eyes (tráfico de niños, violación, tortura y asesinato infantil) - Un Católico Perplejo


Los «ojos de panda» ocurren cuando un niño es sodomizado y el trauma hace estallar los capilares alrededor de las cuencas de sus ojos (que se abultan cuando son sodomizados) lo que crea los hematomas anillados.




uncatolicoperplejo.com


----------



## Locoderemate (23 Sep 2022)

Podemos activar esta banda de forma casera? Es para un trabajo del cole de un amigo


----------



## BlueOrange (24 Sep 2022)

Locoderemate dijo:


> Podemos activar esta banda de forma casera? Es para un trabajo del cole de un amigo



Os entretetiene con baratijas, pequeños placeres y diversiones. Tenéis la atención bien lejos de donde os conviene tenerla.

Dos cosas.

La palabra Divertir es un *término militar* (del latín _divertére_): Apartar, desviar, distraer, alejar. Entretener, recrear, dispersar. Desviar la atención del enemigo para alejarle del sitio donde se le quiere atacar. Llamar la atención del enemigo a otra parte, para dividirle y debilitarle.

Veis la puesta en escena teatral, el mecanismo de la mentira mundial pero no veis lo que será de vosotros. Hacéis planes para pasado el genocidio e implantando ya vuestro nuevo mundo, y no veis que no será así. Sois *los que más profundo estáis* en vuestra Matrix, porque viendo la verdad, viéndolo todo, no veis que el camino está cortado también para vosotros. Vuestro padre (Juan 8, 44) sólo os muestra lo que un soldado raso necesita ver para el combate. Lo próximo. La nada. Porque, hasta el último de vosotros, sois para él un ejército desechable.

Sabes tan bien como yo que tu camino es errado. Lo que no ves, es cuándo termina. Estáis a tiempo.


----------



## BlueOrange (24 Sep 2022)

MATEO 24
Sobre los Últimos Tiempos​"15 Cuando veáis, pues, la abominación de la desolación, predicha por el profeta Daniel, instalada en el lugar santo —el que lee, entiéndalo—, 16 entonces los que estén en Judea, huyan a las montañas; 17 quien se encuentre en la terraza, no baje a recoger las cosas de la casa; 18 quien se encuentre en el campo, no vuelva atrás para tomar su manto. 19 ¡Ay de las que estén encintas y de las que críen en aquel tiempo! 20 Rogad, pues, para que vuestra huida no acontezca en *invierno* (Dark Winter/Great Reset) ni en* día de sábado *(Sábado Santo, Cristo ya en la sepultura. Es decir, exterminados ya los cristianos confesos). 21 Porque habrá, entonces, grande tribulación, cual no la hubo desde el principio del mundo hasta ahora, ni la habrá más." - Mateo 24, 15-21.

NIÑOS Y MASONERÍA​La sexualidad para la *masonería* es la técnica vehicular más sencilla y directa para conseguir lo que tanto estudian y codician: los _*"estados alterados de conciencia" *_*o gnosis*, que no son otra cosa que subirse a lomos de espíritus demoníacos como quien se sube a un caza a reacción y siente su poder cognoscitivo. Es decir, fundir tu mente con la del demonio y sentir su potencia intelectual. De ahí el _"y seréis como dios" _de (Génesis 3, 5).

Y es por esto por lo que la sexualidad es tan importante para la *masonería*. Porque facilita y vehiculiza estos estados _'alterados de conciencia'_ o gnosis. Aparte de que la masonería es muy edonista...





... y además, *esta secta* padece de una pulsión interna homicida. Es el espíritu que habita en ella.







Anne Heche fue Eliminada


Anne Heche fue asesinada. La actriz trato de escapar cuando era “socorrida” por los servicios de emergencia. (Ver video) Al parecer el coche llevaba explosivos de boro blanco y el objectivo era eliminarla. Las razones: 1)acababa de rodar una pelicula sobre el trafico de menores 2) las...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## BlueOrange (24 Sep 2022)

Vídeo de julio de 2021. Hace un año. La opinión de este señor.

"1 million or more dead. Their screams are being *silenced *by the media. It is murder. It is *GENOCIDE*."


----------



## Y2sprsmthfckr (24 Sep 2022)

Ya llevamos mucho tiempo con 5g y no veo muertes en masa.

Deberían cerrarle la cuenta a todos subnormales que apoyaron está subnormalidad sin sentido?


----------



## BlueOrange (24 Sep 2022)

Están en directo.



Una vez terminado el programa lo suben a odysee.com para verlos en diferido.








LA QUINTA COLUMNA


La Quinta Columna es un espacio para el libre pensamiento ... Un espacio para la investigación, análisis, ciencia, opinión, entrevistas de toda la actualidad .. En esta comunidad tienen cabida todas a...




odysee.com




*Telegram *de la Quinta Columna:








LA QUINTA COLUMNA TV


INFORMACIÓN ALTERNATIVA SIN CENSURA




t.me




*Foro *en telegram de La Quinta Columna:








FORO LA QUINTA COLUMNA


https://t.me/OPERAC_ENJAMBRE	Compartir este enlace a quien quiera sumarse al enjambre




t.me


----------



## Perchas (24 Sep 2022)

Con este hilo del Óxido de Grafeno, el 5G y el documental THE BIG RESET MOVIE no necesitas más para que la gente inoculada vea el terrible futuro que les espera y el que nos espera a los no inoculados sí no hacemos viral este documental y el conocimiento acumulado de más de dos años en este foro.

Ademas, *han eliminado acertadamente* los comentarios de las dos corruptas "disidentes controladas" Natalia Prego y Dolores Albarracin donde aparecen en el trailer original de 18 minutos, en *"este link"* lo podréis comprobar

Ya van mas de 1.300.000 visualizaciones y solo han pasado 14 días desde su estreno en la RED

En Odysse, elige el video de estos tres idiomas. Ingles, Frances o Español, selecciona la resolución del video para ver en pantalla grande.









El documental sin censura de la verdad sobre la pandemia.


WWW.THEBIGRESETMOVIE.COM WWW.THEBIGRESETMOVIE.COM WWW.THEBIGRESETMOVIE.COM WWW.THEBIGRESETMOVIE.COM




odysee.com





WWW.THEBIGRESETMOVIE.COM


----------



## Astebal74 (25 Sep 2022)

Perchas dijo:


> Con este hilo del Óxido de Grafeno, el 5G y el documental THE BIG RESET MOVIE no necesitas más para que la gente inoculada vea el terrible futuro que les espera y el que nos espera a los no inoculados sí no hacemos viral este documental y el conocimiento acumulado de más de dos años en este foro.
> 
> Ya van mas de 1.300.000 visualizaciones y solo han pasado 14 dias desde su estreno en la RED
> 
> ...




Pues desde el min. 1:19:48 el análisis de dicho documental. 









DIRECTO NOCTURNO DE LA QUINTA COLUMNA - PROGRAMA 394 -


Si desea contribuir ayudando económicamente con el trabajo de investigación, estudio y desarrollo de todas las acciones llevadas a cabo por el equipo de La Quinta Columna, le facilitamos nuestro númer...




odysee.com


----------



## Perchas (25 Sep 2022)

Astebal74 dijo:


> Pues desde el min. 1:19:48 el análisis de dicho documental.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Si ves y oyes lo que dicen en esos primeros minutos Ricardo y Sevillano que aun no han visto el documental y que no participaron pese a ser invitados porque no querían mezclarse con aquella disidencia controlada que participaban, y esto les dará la sorpresa a ambos cuando lo vean al completo.

*El autor del documental ha eliminado acertadamente* los comentarios de las dos corruptas "disidentes controladas" Natalia Prego y Dolores Albarracin donde aparecen en el trailer original de 18 minutos, en *"este link"* lo podréis comprobar, además muestra lo del Bluetoth, Grafeno etc. Creo que están patinado haciendo juicios de valor previos sin visionarlo completamente,.

Edito: he dejado de verlo cuando han comentado que pasasen del PCR cuando es unas de las claves del documental. esto les va a pasar factura a su credibilidad pese a ser los pioneros del descubrimiento del grafeno. Han perdido con este video el 80% de credibilidad, censurando lo que no les interesaba. AHORA PARECEN ELLOS LA DISIDENCIA CONTROLADA


----------



## Astebal74 (25 Sep 2022)

Perchas dijo:


> Si ves y oyes lo que dicen en esos primeros minutos Ricardo y Sevillano que aun no han visto el documental y que no participaron pese a ser invitados porque no querían mezclarse con aquella disidencia controlada que participaban, y esto les dará la sorpresa a ambos cuando lo vean al completo.
> 
> *El autor del documental ha eliminado acertadamente* los comentarios de las dos corruptas "disidentes controladas" Natalia Prego y Dolores Albarracin donde aparecen en el trailer original de 18 minutos, en *"este link"* lo podréis comprobar, además muestra lo del Bluetoth, Grafeno etc. Creo que están patinado haciendo juicios de valor previos sin visionarlo completamente,.
> 
> Edito: he dejado de verlo cuando han comentado que pasasen del PCR cuando es unas de las claves del documental. esto les va a pasar factura a su credibilidad pese a ser los pioneros del descubrimiento del grafeno. Han perdido con este video el 80% de credibilidad, censurando lo que no les interesaba. AHORA PARECEN ELLOS LA DISIDENCIA CONTROLADA




No dejan de decir que el tema fake pcr para detectar la enfermedad tiene su veracidad, por cierto sobre la base de una secuenciación virtual de un supuesto virus, pero que es una verdad de segunda categoría.


----------



## Astebal74 (25 Sep 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Din-din-din-din-díííííín.
> 
> 
> Hay 4 elementos fundamentales en torno a los que giran los programas de LQC, que pueden estar relacionados (o no) entre ellos:
> ...



Siga por favor, continúe con números


----------



## Perchas (25 Sep 2022)

Astebal74 dijo:


> No dejan de decir que el tema fake pcr para detectar la enfermedad tiene su veracidad, por cierto sobre la base de una secuenciación virtual de un supuesto virus, pero que es una verdad de segunda categoría.



Es que el documental si lo ves entero la parte del PCR lo tumban de todas todas, que no sirve una mierda, *pero fue el test PCR la pata principal en la que se sostuvo la plandemia*, hacer muchos PCR, sin ellos el timo no habria prosperado, Wolfang lo dice claramente, sin PCR no habria la plandemia montada. es decir que es fake y por eso intentan empurar por el hijo puta ese vendido del PCR, que le llegan a decir que problablemente no tinga ni la licenciatura.

Veo que tu tampoco te has visto las dos Horas del Documental y estas entrando en las mismas contradicciones de Ricardo y Sevillano, por eso eje de verlo, se saltaron a proposito lo mejor del documental.

Les va a pasar una factura irrecuperable, como Ricardo nada mas empezar, muy chulo dice, "_veras como no le hacen entrevista a Campr_a" y zas cuando aparece se calla como un puta y no se disculpa o rectifica.


----------



## Astebal74 (25 Sep 2022)

Perchas dijo:


> Es que el documental si lo ves entero la parte del PCR lo tumban de todas todas, que no sirve una mierda, *pero fue el test PCR la pata principal en la que se sostuvo la plandemia*, hacer muchos PCR, sin ellos el timo no habria prosperado, Wolfang lo dice claramente, sin PCR no habria la plandemia montada. es decir que es fake y por eso intentan empurar por el hijo puta ese vendido del PCR, que le llegan a decir que problablemente no tinga ni la licenciatura.
> 
> Veo que tu tampoco te has visto las dos Horas del Documental y estas entrando en las mismas contradicciones de Ricardo y Sevillano, por eso eje de verlo, se saltaron a proposito lo mejor del documental.
> 
> Les va a pasar una factura irrecuperable, como Ricardo nada mas empezar, muy chulo dice, "_veras como no le hacen entrevista a Campr_a" y zas cuando aparece se calla como un puta y no se disculpa o rectifica.



Me temo que he visto muchos más minutos de documental que tú del programa donde este se analiza. 
Me interesa bastante menos lo que diga Delgado, insufrible con sus carencias de expresión, pedantería y tono agresivo en ocasiones, que lo que vaya a decir el supuesto rosacruz Sevillano. 
La fake pcr es un instrumento del medio plandemia para conseguir el fin vacunación universal y recurrente. El objeto de dichas inoculaciones es lo que interesa. ¿Solo control? Control mental y ordeño energético.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (26 Sep 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Din-din-din-din-díííííín.
> 
> 
> Hay 4 elementos fundamentales en torno a los que giran los programas de LQC, que pueden estar relacionados (o no) entre ellos:
> ...



pero si han hablado de todo eso 1000 veces xD


----------



## BlueOrange (26 Sep 2022)

Perchas dijo:


> Edito: he dejado de verlo cuando han comentado *que pasasen del PCR* cuando es unas de las claves del documental. esto les va a pasar factura a su *credibilidad* pese a ser los pioneros del descubrimiento del grafeno. Han perdido con este video el 80% de credibilidad, censurando lo que no les interesaba. AHORA PARECEN ELLOS LA DISIDENCIA CONTROLADA





Karamba dijo:


> Din-din-din-din-díííííín.





Perchas dijo:


> Veo que tu tampoco te has visto las dos Horas del Documental y estas entrando en las mismas *contradicciones *de Ricardo y Sevillano, por eso eje de verlo, se saltaron a proposito lo mejor del documental.
> 
> Les va a pasar una factura irrecuperable, como Ricardo nada mas empezar, muy *chulo* dice, "veras como no le hacen entrevista a Campra" y zas cuando aparece se calla como un puta y *no se disculpa o rectifica*.





Astebal74 dijo:


> Me interesa *bastante menos lo que diga Delgado*, *insufrible *con sus *carencias de expresión*, *pedantería *y tono *agresivo *en ocasiones, que lo que vaya a decir el supuesto rosacruz Sevillano.



Llegan los *sátiros* claqueando con sus pezuñas. Llega la gente del mandil, llegan los _"__perros__, hechiceros, fornicarios, homicidas, idólatras, los que aman y practican la mentira." _(Apocalipsis 22, 15).

Llegan a por el queso los ratones.

_"8 De nuevo le llevó el diablo a una montaña muy alta (la gnosis), y mostrándole *todos los reinos del mundo y su gloria*, 9 le dijo: “Yo te daré todo esto si postrándote *me adoras*”. 10 Entonces Jesús le dijo: “Vete, *Satanás*, porque está escrito: “Adorarás al Señor tu Dios, y a Él solo servirás”"_. - Mateo 4, 8-10.


----------



## BlueOrange (26 Sep 2022)

Aún así, aprobecho para dejar esta vieja entrada.

El test PCR es una estafa tremenda que te da positivo hasta con agua del grifo.

*Kary Mullis, inventor del PCR y Nobel de Química en 1993 por ello, afirma que el test PCR no es un test diagnóstico. Que no está diseñado para diagnosticar enfermedad ninguna. (corona FARSA)*

*Prólogo*
Vayamos al grano.​
El PCR es una técnica de laboratorio utilizada únicamente para copiar, replicar o amplificar secuencias de ADN, es decir, para multiplicar una muestra. *No es una prueba diagnóstica* y no indica la cantidad ni la toxicidad de dicha muestra. Solo replica una muestra, la multiplica para que se haga más grande y así poder ser analizada con posterioridad, esta vez sí, *por pruebas analíticas.* El PCR puede decirnos que hay algo que coincide con lo que se busca pero nada más, no dice ni la cantidad ni la toxicidad. Es decir, *el PCR no es un test analítico concluyente* por lo que *no sirve para diagnóstico de enfermedades víricas* y no lo digo yo, *lo afirma el mismo inventor del PCR*, Kary Mullis, *Nobel de química en 1993 por su descubrimiento*. Y lo hace en persona, es decir, declaraciones en vídeo, él mismo.

Pero pasemos primero a ver quién fue Kary Mullis. Fallecido casualmente de una neumonía en agosto de 2019.

*Quién fue Kary Mullis*




_Kary Mullis (1944-2019)._​
*Kary* Banks *Mullis* (Carolina del Norte, 28 de diciembre de 1944 — California, 7 de agosto de 2019) fue un bioquímico estadounidense. En *1993* compartió el *Premio Nobel de Química* con Michael Smith, debido a la invención de la reacción en cadena de la polimerasa (*PCR* por sus siglas en inglés). El proceso fue descrito originalmente por Kjell Kleppe y el nobel de 1968 Har Gobind Khorana, que permite *la copia o amplificación de segmentos o secuencias de ADN*. Las mejoras hechas por Mullis permitieron convertir a la PCR en una técnica central en bioquímica y biología molecular, descrita por The New York Times como «altamente original y significativo, virtualmente dividiendo la biología en dos épocas de antes de P.C.R. y después de P.C.R.». —Mullis defendió que el sida era un timo y un engaño al igual que el calentamiento global.— (Wiki-jew-pedia),

—Nota: he modificado la última frase de la Wiki-jew-pedia. La he corregido sustituyendo el venenoso y muy intencionado concepto «negacionismo», ya que es una invitación al tropiezo y una de las muchas estrategias de engaño que propaga esta comunidad. Más adelante la nombraremos.—

*Premio Nobel de Química en 1993 *​
En el *facebook* oficial de los *Premios Nobel* podemos encontrar esta pequeña entrada sobre Kary Mullis (*enlace*) (copia 1), (copia 2), escrita un 16 de diciembre de 2018:

EUREKA !!!!» – Cuando Kary Mullis descubrió cómo *copiar o «amplificar» pequeños segmentos de ADN* el 16 de diciembre de 1983.

“Un viernes por la noche conducía, como era mi costumbre, desde Berkeley hasta Mendocino, donde tenía una cabaña lejos de todo lo que había en el bosque. Mi novia, Jennifer Barnett, estaba dormida. Yo estaba pensando…»

*La PCR es un método que hizo posible copiar una gran cantidad de fragmentos de ADN en solo unas pocas horas*. Esto hace que la PCR sea un método muy útil, por ejemplo, en la ciencia forense, ya que significa que *cantidades muy pequeñas de ADN encontradas en muestras de sangre o cabello podrían ser suficientes para revelar la identidad de una persona*.

En su Conferencia Nobel, Kary Mullis ofrece un entretenido relato de su viaje que resultó en un poderoso invento. Lea la historia de Kary Mullis, laureada de química en 1993: The Nobel Prize in Chemistry 1993 (Google Translate).

*Santa Monica, 12 de julio de 1997*​
En el *Corporate Greed And Aids*, Santa Monica el 12 de julio de 1997, Kary Mullis estuvo departiendo con personajes conocidos como Sean Current, Paul Philpott y Christine Maggiore. Y decía cosas muy sencillas y claras de entender, sin pérdida y sin que haga falta que nadie nos venga a interpretar sus palabras. Hasta un niño las entendería.


> _«*With PCR, if you do it well, you can find almost anything in anybody*.» -_*Kary Mullis*, Santa Monica 12 de julio de 1997. Corporate Greed & AIDS (Part 2), (00:49:08 sg).
> 
> _«Con el PCR, si lo haces bien, puedes encontrar casi cualquier cosa en cualquier persona.» -_*Kary Mullis*, Santa Monica 12 de julio de 1997.





> _…»*the PCR test is a process that it’s used to make a lot of something out of something, it DOESN’T tell you that you are sick, it doesn’t tell you that the thing you’ve ended up with it really was gonna hurt you*«... _, (Corporate Greed & AIDS – Part 2). -*Kary Mullis*, Santa Monica 12 de julio de 1997. Corporate Greed & AIDS (Part 2), (00:51:47).
> 
> _«La prueba de PCR es un proceso que se usa para hacer mucho de algo, NO te dice que estás enfermo, no te dice que la cosa con la que terminaste realmente te iba a hacer daño.» -_*Kary Mullis*, Santa Monica 12 de julio de 1997.



Extracto de 4 minutos traducido y subtitulado, traído de aquí (enlace). Estas declaraciones están en el vídeo completo (vídeo posterior a éste) y titulado –Kary Mullis (Corporate Greed & AIDS) Santa Monica (July 12, 1997) (*PART 2*)-. Están a partir de minuto 00:48:37.

​
Son frases demoledoras que desmontan por completo toda la farsa del corona engaño.

Dejo la sesión entera (Corporate Greed And Aids) grabada en Santa Mónica aquel 12 de julio de 1997. Son dos vídeos. Los he cogido de aquí: Corporate Greed & AIDS Part 1 (1 hora y 42 min.) y Corporate Greed & AIDS Part 2 (53 min). Kary Mullis interviene en la parte final del primer vídeo, los últimos 13 min., y en todo el segundo vídeo de manera intercalada. Es en el segundo vídeo (Corporate Greed & AIDS Part 2) en donde vienen sus declaraciones importantes a partir del minuto 00:48:37. Dejo este enlace a archive.org donde se puede descargar.

Dejo los dos vídeos enteros, son copia y subidos a una cuenta personal. Están en inglés sin subtitular. Youtube traduce los vídeos con subtítulos, esquina de abajo a la derecha del vídeo.

Kary Mullis (Corporate Greed & AIDS) Santa Monica (July 12, 1997) (*PART 1*) (1 hora y 42 min.)



Kary Mullis (Corporate Greed & AIDS) Santa Monica (July 12, 1997) (*PART 2*) (53 min.)



*El SIDA fue otra farsa*​
El *SIDA* fue otra engaño mediático programado por la masonería. Las pruebas PCR ya se usaban entonces como anzuelo. Les recuerdo que el mundo sanitario es gremio de la masonería desde sus comienzos, y que los logos médicos del saduceo o la vara de Esculapio son dos símbolos gnósticos provenientes de la masonería.

La portada del periódico de 1997 viene de aquí: *enlace*. (Pinche en las imágenes para agrandarlas. Se pueden descargar)







*Kary Mullis, desautoriza a Anthony Fauci.*​
A continuación añado un tuit del 23 de diciembre de 2020 donde en vídeo, Kary Mullis, desautoriza a Anthony Fauci.


> «@saboteamos: _Kary Mullis murió de forma extraña semanas antes de la pandemia; es el inventor de las pruebas PCR, y no solo desmontaría el uso falaz que están dando a su invento con el Covid-19; también insistiría, en lo que siempre sostuvo: Fauci es un imbécil, con una agenda política criminal.»_ (23 dic.2020) (Twitter)





*PCR (por David Bravo)*​
Continúo con las aportaciones de un señor de Chile, un tal David Bravo que sólo sé de él lo que publica en su cuenta de Twitter. Sí, no es el mejor sitio pero hoy en día no hay sitio bueno, ninguno. El caso es que creo que es muy importante lo que avisa este señor (enlace a su cuenta). A continuación copio varios de sus tuits sobre el PCR y tras ellos sobre las mascarillas.

*Hilo *de Twitter:

(*2/8*) El inventor del test de reacción en cadena de la polimerasa PCR fue Kary B. Mullis , esta es una técnica de laboratorio utilizada para amplificar secuencias de ADN. No indica cantidad ni toxicidad de la muestra. Solo nos dice que hay algo que coincide con lo que se busca.

(*3/8*) En otras palabras, no dice si alguien tiene una enfermedad o infección por presentar rastros de ese patógeno en las muestras. Por eso Kary Mullis decía que podías encontrar restos de VIH (virus) en una muestra, pero no se podía asumir que era causante del Sida (enfermedad).

(*4/8*) Bueno, eso mismo ocurre con el senador Ossandón y miles más. El test PCR revela la presencia de Sars-CoV-2 (*supuesto virus), al reproducir millones de veces la muestra, pero no indica si la persona tiene Covid-19 (enfermedad), pues eso se determina en forma clínica.

(*5/8*) Incluso pudo ser un falso positivo o negativo, la PCR no sirve para diagnosticar enfermedad, además o peor aún, la actual PCR no tiene un patrón oro para Sars-CoV-2 pues aún no se ha aislado un virus completo. Por eso hay tanto error. Interpreting a covid-19 test result (copia 1), (copia 2).





​(*6/8*) Al igual que en el VIH, a las personas nunca se les dijo que la «prueba del VIH» tenía diferentes estándares en diferentes países, y dentro de los países, de un laboratorio a otro. La barra más alta (la mayor cantidad de proteínas del VIH) estaba en Australia: cinco.

(*7/8*) El más bajo fue África: 2. En los Estados Unidos es generalmente 3-4. Es decir podías deshacerte de un «diagnóstico de VIH» volando desde los Estados Unidos a África. Para Sars-Cov-2 algunos usan desde 20 copias a 40 para asignar positivo o negativo.

(*8/8*) Por lo tanto no cometan el error de asumir que no tenemos inmunidad, eso no tiene nada que ver con el caso del senador y otros más. Ya expliqué en otro tuit que inmunidad de anticuerpos no es la + importante, además los anticuerpos se producen cuando estás enfermo!!!!.

Fin del hilo de David Bravo sobre el PCR.

* factual.afp.com, maldita.es, newtral.es, chequeado.com,
malaespinacheck.cl, fastcheck.cl (los flautistas de Hamelin)*​
La captura que pongo a continuación, La Estafa de los Hisopados, circulaba este pasado verano de 2020 y dice la verdad, simple y llanamente.





Al comienzo de esta falsa y planificada «emergencia virológica», en todos los países se han puesto medidas de sanción a las voces críticas al discurso oficial. Una de las medidas son esas pequeñas y execrables webs nacidas del periodismo y muy financiadas. Dejo enlaces: factual.afp.com (copia), maldita.es (copia), newtral.es (copia), chequeado.com (copia), malaespinacheck.cl (copia) o fastcheck.cl (copia), etc. Criminales realmente.

Miren a esas seis webs y a todo el periodismo en general (ejemplo 1), (ejemplo 2), (ejemplo 3), (ejemplo 4). Es decir, *ninguna* de esas seis webs muestran las declaraciones de Kary Mullis para que juzquemos por nosotros mismos. *Cero*, ninguna. Todas ellas nos interpretan las declaraciones de Kary Mullis pero *ni rastro* de sus palabras. Insisto, *ninguna *de ellas *muestra* un simple enlace a Youtube con sus declaraciones. Lo esconden, lo tapan, y esto es justo el periodismo: *INTERMEDIARIOS* entre la verdad y la víctima, nosotros, aquellos que les escuchan.

La táctica que usa la masonería; todo lo que ocurre son ellos tratando de instaurar ese bolchevique Nuevo Orden con el que sueñan (ejemplo 1), (ejemplo 2), (ejemplo 3), (ejemplo 4);… decía que la estrategia que siguen es que deleguemos en sus expertos. Nos ocultan los hechos y con una retaíla de «autoridades» académicas que son cargos a dedo (masones metidos con clazador) tratan que nos sintamos como niños y seamos obedientes. Lean esos seis artículos y vean, ni una sola verdad y los seis se apoyan en personajes y símbolos de autoridad, *y todos ellos mintiendo* (enlace a un simple ejemplo de una médico anestesista, diputada y masona). En fin… qué se puede esperar de ellos. Megalómanos obsesionados con someterlo todo.

*Bebida Coca Cola da positivo por coronavirus*​
Michael Schnedlitz, representante del partido por la libertad de Austria realiza un test por coronavirus a una bebida cola durante una ponencia en el parlamento el Jueves 10 de Diciembre del 2020.



*Puré de manzana da positivo por Sars Cov 2*​
Prueba rápida por Sars Cov 2 arroja positivo en puré de manzana.



*El test de antígenos da positivo hasta con agua del grifo. *​
Telegram de La Quinta Columna. (Enero 7 de 2022).

​
En fin...








Kary Mullis, inventor del PCR y Nobel de Química en 1993 por ello (El PCR no es un test diagnóstico) (corona FARSA) - Un Católico Perplejo


El PCR es una técnica de laboratorio utilizada únicamente para copiar, replicar o amplificar secuencias de ADN, es decir, para multiplicar una muestra. No es una prueba diagnóstica y no indica la cantidad ni la toxicidad de dicha muestra.




uncatolicoperplejo.com












Kary Mullis, inventor del PCR y Nobel de Química en 1993 por ello (El PCR no es un test diagnóstico) (corona FARSA)


El PCR es una técnica de laboratorio utilizada únicamente para copiar, replicar o amplificar secuencias de ADN, es decir, para multiplicar una muestra. No es una prueba diagnóstica y no indica la c…




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com


----------



## BlueOrange (26 Sep 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Va a ser que no.
> Dime un episodio INDICANDO METRAJE donde digan a la borregada *que saquen de sus domicilios* toda la morralla canerosa "radioactiva" que tienen en sus domicilios, por ejemplo. Algo tan sencillito como esto.
> O que utilicen Internert con *cable Ethernet* y desactiven el _*güifi*_ de sus routers. *¿Ónde? ¿Ánde está el metraje?*
> 
> En el 95 % de los domicilios, la radiación electromágnética *es superior* a cualquier localización exterior cercana a una antena. Y todo por la basura "radioactiva" *que hemos metido tú y yo en nuestras casas*...... pero ellos siguen hablando toooooodo el puto rato de las antenas. Qué sí, que lo de las antenas está muy bien (yo sí que tengo 1.000 posts escritos al respecto ), pero hay que hablar de la *RESPONSABILIDAD INDIVIDUAL* también. Pero nada.... ellos hablando de lo malo-malosos que son las "élites" y* lo "güena" que es la borregada*.



Tengan cuidado con este siniestro *sátiro *que estoy citando, y con los que han entrado con él, que vienen juntos. Apestan a sátiros de la masonería.

DOS COSAS:

*La impagable labor de Ricardo Delgado*
Sobre los subrayado en azul.​
De Ricardo Delgado he aprendido yo a *inutilizar el WIFI* del router por ejemplo, y han comentado en varias ocasiones que se use el *cable *Ethernet. También han avisado reiteradamente sobre el *móvil*. Que no esté cerca del cuerpo, que se use lo menos posible y de noche que se tenga apagado. En varios Programas han sacado cómo los *pulsos *del móvil aumentaban fuertemente al detectar éste que se estaba visionando el Programa de La Quinta Columna por él. Y también al acercarte el simple móvil al *oído *te fríen. De La Quinta Columna me he enterado yo de todo esto. Han demostrado con insistencia que están utilizando nuestros móviles como *arma *electromagnética contra nosotros los ciudadanos. Yo de aquí he aprendido a meter mi móvil en una caja de galletas forrada de *papel plata*, gracias a Ricardo Delgado, tras haberle escuchado avisar de todo esto.

También han avisado sobre que al llevar suelas de goma *acumulamos radiación* como baterías, y que es muy conveniente el *descalzarnos* en tierra (un jardín o un parque por ejemplo) durante unos minutos todos los días, y que si vivimos en un piso y no nos es posible, meter los pies en *agua con sal* durante 15 ó 20 minutos. Que yo llevaré un mes o dos que he empezado a ir descalzo en casa por enterarme de esto en La Quínta Columna. Que voy descalzo ahora mismo, joder, y nunca lo había hecho (el ir *descalzo por casa*).

Lo siguiente contestaba yo en junio a un forero (mensaje *#202* de este mismo hilo), por poner un ejemplo.
"En el siguiente vídeo del pasado 19 de mayo de 2022 (de 36 minutos de duración), Ricardo Delgado, que es preparador físico y tiene formación sanitaria, nos habla sobre qué *alimentación antioxidante* llevar para aminorar los efectos de la radiación y qué *medidas físicas *(apantallamiento de habitaciones, papel Albal, cortinas de tela de cobre que venden en Amazon, etc) para contrarestar las radiaciones electromagnéticas. Radiaciones que han estimado, más o menos, que han aumentado sobre un 25% ó 30% recientemente (mayo de 2022). Aparte de que están fumigando los cielos a una nueva escala y hasta a la luz del día."



Y sobre tu frase: _"En el 95 % de los domicilios, la radiación electromágnética *es superior* a cualquier localización exterior cercana a una antena"._ ¿A qué estás jugando, sátiro?



*El odio y desprecio que siente la masonería por las víctimas*
El virus se llama masonería, y la pandemia de mentiras, son ellos.​
Termino dejando (sobre lo subrayado en rojita del mensaje que estoy citando y corrigiendo) que una de las muchas estrategias de vertido de esta *secta de mierda* de payasos y asesinos, es *culpabilizar a la víctima*. Además de que utilizan muchísimo (y con desprecio a las víctimas) los términos _borrego _o _borregada_.

En fin... tengan cuidado que están por todas partes (la masonería conforma sobre el* 20% *ó *25% *de la población civil, es una locura la plaga de termitas que son) y la pandemia de mentiras son ellos mintiendo, ejército de troles y payasos enfocados en crear caos y confusión, colaborando en traer el colapso que ellos mismos llaman _"__The Great Reset__"_. Sueñan con un Nuevo Orden de corte luciferino.





En fin... A cada uno, lo que es suyo.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (26 Sep 2022)

BlueOrange dijo:


> Resumen: cuando comiencen a irradiar con la peligrosa banda de los 26GHz (estaciones de telefonía 5G con su red de pequeños repetidores 'small cells') la mortandad para los vacunados será en masa.
> 
> *GRAFENO INYECTADO Y ANTENAS DE TELEFONÍA, COMBINACIÓN LETAL**.*
> 
> ...



Cómo va esto, ya estamos en la segunda mitac de 2022 ...


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (26 Sep 2022)

Comité de ejpertocs YA YA YA


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (26 Sep 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> l





Karamba dijo:


> @BlueOrange,
> Tranquilo, tron.
> Te dejo tranquilo tu hilo.
> Te meto en el _inore_ y así tampoco te puedo molestar en el futuro con verdades incómodas.
> ...



acho por que hacen programas de 3 horas y se repiten mucho
normal que si hablas mucho, te embrolles

YA HAN COMENTADO QUE : VAN A PRIMAR EL BOMBARDEO EN PASA DIARIO REPTIENDO LAS MISMAS COSAS

que no la precision

por que "eso es lo que hacen los grandes medios"

bueno pos yo que se, es su estrategia. ellos sabran

yo mientras sigan investigando y almacenando toda la parte documental y cientifica = > contento

han creado UNA MASA de REPOSITORIO de datos BRVTAL ademas de muy alto nivel

por encima de los americanos creo

luego que se enzarazan en sus dimes y diretes que si el otro me dijo, que si yo dije : pues ya sabes "el sindrome de Streamer " que lo tiene ABSOLUTAMENTE TODOS Y CADA UNO de los canales que veo

es endemico ya xD


----------



## BlueOrange (26 Sep 2022)

Se llena el hilo de parásitos/troles de la secta.

Para boicotar un hilo o una sección de noticias de un periódico, lo que suelen hacer es un *chat *de mensajes basura, una lluvia, con el objetivo de* inundar y ocultar* la información del hilo o de lo que se esté hablando. Entorpecerlo con una riada de *mensajes Clínex*. Burbuja es un buen ejemplo de la acción de estos troles de la masonería. Porque son ellos y se les ve venir.

En fin... Poco más puedo hacer.

Que suban el hilo al menos. Lo importante está en el primer post.


----------



## Astebal74 (26 Sep 2022)

BlueOrange dijo:


> Tengan cuidado con este siniestro *payaso *que estoy citando, y con los que han entrado con él, que vienen juntos. Apestan a sátiros de la masonería.
> 
> DOS COSAS:
> 
> ...



Ya que parece que me mete usted en el circo de los payasos por su cita previa, no dejo de reconocer la valía de la labor de Delgado, pero no voy a obviar sus fallas. Debería retomar la naturalidad del principio y ser cuidadoso en su expresión.


----------



## Karamba (26 Sep 2022)

Para @BlueOrange :
He eliminado mis posts de tu chulísimo hilo.
Lo que no puedo eliminar es cuando me han citado otros foreros como @Astebal74, @elgatochimpliflinguir, y Usted mismo. Es su decisión si quieren eliminarme de sus posts. Ahí yo ni pincho ni corto.
Supongo que ahora estarás más satisfecho.
En un ratito te meto en el _inore_.
Hala, taluec.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (26 Sep 2022)

NO SE QUE ESTAIS DISCUTIENDO 
ANYWAY ... me voy al foro de guerra a reirme un rato de los pro otans


----------



## Astebal74 (26 Sep 2022)

Yo también me voy, no sin dejar antes este vídeo.
El grafeno se gasta para el cerebro.
Grafeno, cerebro, grafeno, interfaz.
Conquistar tu cerebro con grafeno.
Fue un placer.


----------



## BlueOrange (26 Sep 2022)

Hace cinco meses me preguntaron esto en Twitter, y que he visto ahora.

*"¿Hay algo que se pueda hacer para degradar el grafeno?"*

No he sabido contestar. Lo dejo aquí por si lo ven o alguien nos saca de dudas.


----------



## Astebal74 (26 Sep 2022)

BlueOrange dijo:


> Hace cinco meses me preguntaron esto en Twitter, y que he visto ahora.
> 
> *"¿Hay algo que se pueda hacer para degradar el grafeno?"*
> 
> No he sabido contestar. Lo dejo aquí por si lo ven o alguien nos saca de dudas.



La enzima mieloperoxisidasa, y esta en el propio cuerpo.
Actúa de catalizador en presencia de iones de cloro Cl para formar ácido hipocloroso









Investigadores descubren una enzima humana que puede biodegradar el grafeno


MADRID, 24 (EUROPA PRESS) La mieloperoxidasa, una enzima que se encuentra de forma natural en nuestros pulmones, puede degradar el grafeno prístino, según el último descubrimiento de los socios del Graphene Flagship del Centro Nacional para la Investigación Científica de Francia (CNRS), entre...




www.saludigestivo.es













Mieloperoxidasa - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org





¿Es por eso que funcionaría el beber agüita amarilla?

Entiéndase también la relación con esto de abajo en que una disolución de hipoclorito sódico también lo degrada









Água sanitária pode reduzir toxicidade de óxido de grafeno - CNPEM


Degradação e descarte de resíduos de nanomateriais com segurança é um desafio tecnológico que o Centro Nacional de Pesquisa em Energia e Materiais (CNPEM) investiga para prevenir impactos sobre a saúde humana e ambiental




cnpem.br


----------



## BlueOrange (26 Sep 2022)

*Microondas desde teléfonos celulares.*












Microondas desde teléfonos celulares


Microondas desde teléfonos celulares. https://t.me/covidland_espanol/2611




odysee.com


----------



## Astebal74 (26 Sep 2022)

Me resulta inconcebible que ataques a uno y defiendas al otro. 
Hacen tándem. 
Es más, sin el supuesto rosacruz hispalense la cosa se les queda coja, tuerta y manca


----------



## LMLights (26 Sep 2022)

Se podrá comentar lo que se quiera, buscarle las vueltas, y tener dudas (que tenemos todos); pero.....

LQC son el único grupo disidente ENFOCADO en el "TEMA". El "TEMA" real que casi todo borrego ignora (pretendidamente o por negligencia), TEMA muy real (y comprobable), crítico y pieza maestra.















TEORÍA AMBIENTAL DEL COVID19 | OMPEI, DR. JOSE LUIS SEVILLANO


Organización Médica Peruana e Investigación (OMPEI). El Dr. José Luis Sevillano de España explica su experiencia con los casos covid19 y las antenas 3G, 4G, 5G.




odysee.com


----------



## LMLights (26 Sep 2022)

Decídme de los supuestos DISIDENTES, ¿quién se ha atrevido a ir a LA LÍNEA DE FLOTACIÓN y decir lo que todos sabemos?.









Dr. Jose Luis Sevillano: covid no está causado por un virus


DR. JOSE LUIS SEVILLANO: COVID NO ESTÁ CAUSADO POR UN VIRUS. En este fragmento de 20 minutos, el Dr. José Luis Sevillano explica cómo descubrió la causa de la enfermedad. LA GRANDEZA DE ESTE VÍDEO est...




odysee.com


----------



## BlueOrange (27 Sep 2022)

Dos vídeos en odysee.com del *Dr. Martín Monteverde*. Muy recomendable escuchar a este señor.

*Conversatorio* Dr. Martin Monteverde Argentina. Los inóculos y otros temas. 20 de septiembre de 2022.








Conversatorio Dr. Martin Monteverde Argentina Los inóculos y otros temas Septiembre 20 2022


View Conversatorio Dr. Martin Monteverde Argentina Los inóculos y otros temas Septiembre 20 2022 on Odysee




odysee.com




Dr. Martín Monteverde *analiza los papers* mencionados por ministro de salud de Uruguay sobre la existencia del Sars cov2.








Dr. Martín Monteverde analiza los papers mencionados por ministro de salud de Uruguay sobre la existencia del Sars cov2


se demuestra la mentira total sobre la existencia del virus, ya son más de 200 las instituciones que reconocen no tener aislado el virus, entre ellas el ministro de salud de China, el CDC de EEUu y la...




odysee.com


----------



## BlueOrange (27 Sep 2022)

Corporaciones:* Sólo 43 países entran en el Top 200 de entidades económicas*

"Prof. Robyn Cosford: _"Desde 2018, cuando observamos las *200* principales entidades económicas del mundo, *157 de ellas son corporacione*s, no países... Así que pueden ver dónde está el poder"_". - Voluntas (Telegram).












Corporatocracia - Solo 43 países entran en el Top 200 de entidades económicas


Corporatocracia: Solo 43 países entran en el Top 200 de entidades económicas Prof. Robyn Cosford: "Desde 2018, cuando observamos las 200 principales entidades económicas del mundo, 157 de ellas son c...




odysee.com


----------



## BlueOrange (27 Sep 2022)

Interesantes vídeos sobre chemtrails grabados por un piloto comercial (LouB747) desde su cabina. En sus redes sociales ha subido muchos vídeos capturando aviones comerciales vertiendo chemtrails, mientras se cruzaba con ellos en el aire.

Redes sociales de LouB747.
LouB747 (@loub747) • Instagram photos and videos
Cuenta en Tik Tok

Un ejemplo de 2017.



Los vídeos sobre aviones los tiene más ordenados en instagram.



Siguiente vídeo.
--- --- ---
*Imagenes desde cabina de otro avión soltando chemtrails* (LouB747).

"Imágenes desde la cabina de un avión de pasajeros, que muestran cómo los bastardos que fumigan se burlan de las personas, de la población.

Incluso envían un malparido mensaje al avión de pasajeros mientras lo hacen.
NO SON NUESTROS DUEÑOS". (*Post *de Telegram).
--- --- ---

bitchute.com (vídeo).


rumble.com (vídeo) y odysee.com (vídeo).








Imagenes desde cabina de otro avión soltando chemtrails (LouB747)


Imágenes desde la cabina de un avión de pasajeros, que muestran cómo los bastardos que fumigan se burlan de las personas, de la población. ▫️Incluso envían un malparido mensaje al avión de pasajeros ...




odysee.com


----------



## BlueOrange (28 Sep 2022)

*MONITOREO DE INTERNET *
Lo llaman 'industria del Big Data'.

Vuelvo a hacer memoria en este post (1/2) y el siguiente (2/2), sobre de qué es el Gang Stalking y su monitoreo de las telecomunicaciones de las víctimas de este masónico acoso:


BlueOrange dijo:


> SOBRE EL MASÓNICO GANG STALKING​
> (Gang Stalking). Otro disco duro que con gran descaro me rompen ahora mismo. Lo hacen así para que no te quede duda. Y hará diez días la placa base del PC de sobremesa. Y llevo cinco cámaras de fotos rotas vía wifi. Y ni que decir que siempre que salgo a la calle los tengo alrededor mío (Teatro de Calle) como una nube de moscas cojoneras tratando de asustarte. Y ahora mismo me están bloqueando acceder a mis blogs, y tengo todo mi trafico intervenido desde hace unos años. Y todos vosotros también y de igual manera lo tenéis igual que yo, se llama *la industria del Big Data*, solo que a mí me están _"trabajando"_ ahora pero va a ser general (Marca de identificación Digital ID2020, la marca de la bestia de Apocalipsis 13 sin la que no podrán hacer nada, ni comprar una barra de pan o tener acceso a internet). *Con mi Gang Stalking estoy viviendo un anticipo del sistema de esclavitud (forzando y aterrorizando) que quieren implantar* por decirlo así. Y no soy el único en esta situación y vosotros lo estaréis pronto. Hay muchos como yo ahora mismo esta situación, en la mira de disparo de esta sucia secta de asesinos. Y cuidado con esto que es lo que son y no otra cosa. No es ninguna broma todo esto y tampoco lo que viene, que llevamos dos años ya en ello (la criminal, asesina y masónica pandemia de mentiras).
> 
> DOS PATAS TIENE LA BESTIA​
> ...











Óxido de grafeno y 5G: (la peligrosa banda de los 26GHz prevista para la 2ª mitad de 2022): MORTANDAD DE VACUNADOS EN MASA.


Aun espero el 5G y q caigan miles x la calle cada dia fuliminados... ojitos:




www.burbuja.info






BlueOrange dijo:


> *EL MASÓNICO GANG SALKING*
> Acecho y acoso (mobbing) grupal, vecinal, institucional y de telecomunicaciones.
> 
> He pasado esta noche (24 ago.2022) formateando y reinstalándolo todo. Disco duro SSD de 250GB, 8GB de RAM, procesador I5... Iba muy fino antes y ahora igual. Y colecciono discos duros rotos.
> ...











Óxido de grafeno y 5G: (la peligrosa banda de los 26GHz prevista para la 2ª mitad de 2022): MORTANDAD DE VACUNADOS EN MASA.


Aun espero el 5G y q caigan miles x la calle cada dia fuliminados... ojitos:




www.burbuja.info


----------



## BlueOrange (28 Sep 2022)

Post (2/2), ejercicio de memoria, sobre las dificultades de postear en burbuja y en internet en general, que tiene un disidente. Yo mismo.

"Lo que sigue es un asunto personal, aunque la censura nos compete a todos.


BlueOrange dijo:


> *HOY VAN A POR UNO DE MIS BLOGS*​
> El acoso (el masónico *Gang Satlking*) es contínuo. Todos los días. En la calle, a nivel vecinal y mientras navego.
> 
> Ahora me están bloquenado el acceso al servidor de *uncatolicoperplejo.com* (al cpanel de www.hosting24.com) y me sacan ventanas de "Nombre de usuario no es válido" que no son del propio servidor, sino intrusas y que ponen ahí. Y ni que decir que el nombre y pass que pongo *sí *son los correctos. Están tratando de quitarme este blog ahora mismo. Y no es la primera vez.
> ...





BlueOrange dijo:


> Ahora mismo, dos coches en mi calle tocando el claxon.
> 
> *Sobre el blog*
> 
> ...



Con la queja de hace unos días (lo que cito en este mensaje -quotes-) sobre cómo estaban maniobrando para quitarme el blog *uncatolicoperpeljo.com* en mis propios morros, y que no es la primera vez, he debido de hacer ruido porque me han desbloqueado el poder acceder al *cPanel *del blog del que me quejaba. Blog que sigue estando en vilo, ya que sigo sin poder acceder a la web donde está alojado (*hosting24.com*) que esto es lo vital e importante. Sin poder acceder a mi cuenta en el servidor no tengo la propiedad de mi web ni de mi contrato con el servidor y con el dominio.

Sigo estando en un _'stand by'_, porque el blog sigue en vilo exactamente igual que hace unos días."








Óxido de grafeno y 5G: (la peligrosa banda de los 26GHz prevista para la 2ª mitad de 2022): MORTANDAD DE VACUNADOS EN MASA.


Colapsos por vacuna en plena calle (China) (video_2022-09-08)




www.burbuja.info


----------



## BlueOrange (28 Sep 2022)

Sobre mi Ghost Banning en burbuja. (En construcción).

*ODYSEE.COM, RUMBLE.COM Y BITCHUTE.COM*
Ghost/Shadow Banning personalizado en burbuja​
*ODYSEE.COM*

El pasado 19 de septiembre de 2022 subí a este hilo dos vídeos que hice sobre La Quinta Columna (mensaje *#431*), y a los tres días, jueves 22 de septiembre., subí un tercero sobre la *narrativa guionizada del masón Dr. Sevillano*. (mensaje *#437*). Es este día 22 me bloquearon, debido al Gang Stalking y monitoreo constante de mi tráfico a internet, me banearon el poder cualquier vídeo de odysee.com en burbuja, salen capados los vídeos. Y todos los de Odysee.com que suba cualquier otro forero al hilo _"Óxido de grafeno y 5G",_ también capados. Me cercenan/dificultan a mí en todo burbuja y al hilo _"Óxido de Grafeno y 5g" _en este apartado de odysee.com.

Los foreros de burbuja pueden subir los vídeos de odysee.com que quieran sin problemas, menos en mi hilo. Y yo, como forero, en ningún sitio de burbuja puedo subir los vídeos de odysee.com sin que estén capados.

Ejemplo. Es *el mismo vídeo* que cito (en la imagen) al forero _'Plandemista', _que lo tiene bien subido y yo lo tengo capado (*enlace*). Es* el mismo vídeo* de odysee.com. Y así en todo burbuja para mí además de en este hilo _"Óxido de Grtadfeno y 5G"_, a partir de estos días para cualquiera, a ver si se mantiene esto. Los anteriores parece que los mantienen fijados y sin caparse.







*RUMBLE.COM*

Ayer lunes 26 de septiembre empecé a subir vídeos al hilo desde *rumble.com* ya que desde *odysee.com* no puedo *en todo burbuja*. Y he subido desde rumble.com tres o cuatro bien aquí, y normal, sin problemas. Pues desde hoy, desde *ahora mismo* que por eso estoy escribiendo esto, me acaban de bloquear el poder subir vídeos desde mi cuenta de *rumble.com,* aunque puedo postear otros vídeos de otros usuarios de rumble.com. Pero de mi cuenta no, totalmente capados, y en todo burbuja tengo el veto. Y no se me hace desde burbuja, sino desde mi seguimiento de Gang stalking , que también abarcan mis comunicaciones, personalizado.

Ejemplo.

El siguiente vídeo es de mi cuenta (*enlace* al vídeo).



Y este que sigue no. Es el primero de ahora mismo de la sección _"News"_ de rumble.com.



*Esto veo yo. En tu navegador ¿Qué ves?*







*BITCHUTE.COM*

Bien. Hoy 28 de septiembre de 2022 he subido un par de vídeos desde *bitchute.com* sin problemas. *Deduzco que mañana o pasado* me lo censurarán también al igual que con odysee.com y rumble.com.





Shadow banning


Shadow banning, also called stealth banning, hellbanning, ghost banning or comment ghosting, is the practice of blocking or partially blocking a user or the user's content from some areas of an online community in such a way that the ban is not readily apparent to the user. For example, shadow...



dbpedia.org





*GHOST/SHADOW BANNING*:
Censura discreta y personalizado a los que les hacen *GANG STALKING*.​Y no es desde el foro de burbuja (me pasa esto mismo en *Facebook*, *Instagram*, *Twitter*, *Flickr*, *Pexel*, *Wallapop*, etc, en todas las conocidas y me putean muy mucho con mis dos blogs, uno de *Wordpress *y el otro en *servidor privado* (hosting24.com)). Insisto con esto. No me lo están haciendo desde aquí (burbuja), sino desde uno de los nódulos de peinado y control de nuestro tráfico de internet (mensaje *#380*). Que esta historia se llama la industria del Big Data, hay toda una maquinaria detrás (telefonía móvil, empresas de teleco como si fuesen farmacéuticas, mediáticas o armamentísticas) y estamos todos dentro de esta industria del Big Data, sólo que de unos, los más molestos, se ocupan de ellos primero.








Big Data y Nuevo Orden Mundial: Monitorización de nuestro tráfico en internet y listado de ciudadanos a depurar. - Un Católico Perplejo


El Big Data es la recopilación y clasificación en perfiles, de todos los datos que cada ciudadano genere en internet. Es decir, todo el tráfico de cada ciudadano.




uncatolicoperplejo.com




Pero llegará para todos. Estoy viviendo *un adelanto* de la marca* ID2020*, la *marca de la bestia* (Apocalipsis 13) de la que sin ella no puedes _"comprar ni vender"_, ni navegar, tener, estar,etc. Esta Marca ID2020 es el nuevo *contrato de ciudadanía* que impondrán para el NOM, y el que no se acople, termina en *campos de exterminio*. Quieren un sistema esclavista como lo fue la *URSS*, donde cada ciudadano estaba sometido a un régimen de anulación, seguimiento y coacción forzosa y contínua, y esto es lo que estoy viviendo yo desde 2017:* un adelanto* de lo que será pronto para todos. Cojan la matrícula del término *Gang Stalking*, porque es un adelanto de lo que quieren hacer a todo el mundo.

*¿QUÉ QUIERO DECIR CON TODO ESTO?

DOS COSAS*​
1º) *Protegen *al masón Sevillano. Los vídeos contra él han sido el espoletazo de salida, ha sido con ellos, esta vuelta de tuerca en mi censura.

2ª) Crónica de *un asesinato anunciado*, el mío.

*VOY AL GRANO*

Estoy en lista de ser asesinado (todos los Cristianos confesos seremos los primeros asesinados. Nos quieren fuera de escena para tener libre de crítica el tremendo engaño religioso (harán promoción asfixiante de las doctrinas luciferinas, quieren cambiar la religión del mundo. prohibir el Cristianismo e imponer el iluminismo masónico) que tienen preparado para la *Marca de Identidad Digital ID2020*, que es el *contrato *de esclavitud que la masonería llama *"de ciudadanía"* para el Nuevo Orden Mundial (la marca de la bestia de Apocalipsis13) y que ellos mismos llaman, al proceso para forzar a la población a que lo acepte, lo llaman_ *"El Gran despertar"*_ y que es la esceneografía de mentiras y promoción del iluminismo masónico para implantar, insisto, la Marca de Identidad Digital ID2020 (la de la bestia), y que va también unida a la neuromodulación, a las voces en el aire, al márketing tranhumanista, a todo esto; es decir, a demonios).

En fin... Decía que seré de los primeros en caer por la masonería y será en breve. No bromeo con esto. Seremos muchos los que caigamos. Al principìo varios millones para terminar, al final, cayendo la población mundial entera. Estamos en los Últimos Tiempos. Diría que el comienzo del *descenso *es cuestión de meses o un año tal vez, vete a saber. El caso es que para este invierno seguramente, la masonería (son entre el 20% y 25% de la población) empiece a trabajar el buscado *colapso *para los Estados de Europa, que por ellos empiezan, con los primeros *disturbios *callejeros de protesta "por la justicia, contra la opresión y por la libertad (e igualdad, *fraternidad*, el cuento de siempre desde la Revolución Freancesa)" contra la _*"élite"*_ y gobiernos (¡¡contra ellos mismos!!, la masonería haciendo pinza representando los dos papeles (malvado y héroe) en su teatro de calle). No lo sé, tal vez esto sea posterior pero por poco tiempo más. Tiene pinta de que este invierno empiezan con el teatro de disturbios.

Y, volviendo al tema inicial, lo que hacen conmigo ahora, que siempre siguen la técnica de la *Ventana de Overton* (ir poco a poco, progresivamente, en mi caso quitándome pequeños espacios pero constantemente; la secta pone el ejemplo de una rana que poco a poco le vas subiendo el fuego, y a fuego lento termina cociéndose en la cazuela porque no salta de ella). Pues esto. Decía que me están quitando progresivamente el poder comunicarme. *No sólo* me quitarán internet *sino *todo aparato de comunicación que pueda tener a mi alcance. El *arrinconamiento *hacia mi persona desde 2017 es, y lo digo bien claro, la oda de un asesinato más que anunciado. El *Teatro de Calle *que me hacen es pura enfermedad mental. Es danza de asesinos lo que bailan a mi alrededor. Todos ellos participan.

Resumo: No puedo tener *nada con conexión inalámbrica*, ni un MP3 de 20 euros. *Cinco cámaras* de fotos rotas desde ¿2019?, estoy sin cámara ahora mismo. En internet el* seguimiento *es constante. Todos los días. Me bloquean búsquedas, contactar con personas, *compras *de 2ª mano,...He tenido que retirar un objetivo de Wallapop porque las estafas preparadas, puro Teatro de Calle de los mismos, el controlador que organiza lo mío , contra mi persona son continuas. Llevaré tres años sin recibir nada, pero que nada, cero, de *Correos *ni de ninguna *empresa de paqueteria* en mi zona. El *Teatro de Calle*, la danza de actores a mi alrededor en mis calles (vecinos de la zona), es *todos los días* desde 2017. La *difamación *hacia mi persona es de muchos años atrás, estoy realmente aislado. El único contacto personal que tengo es con mi madre, vivo con ella, y con un amigo. Eso es todo. *Dos personas* en mi vida desde que empezaron con su Gang Stalking en 2017. Con la difamación buscan *aislarte *asustando a la gente que te rodea, sacándola de tu vida. En fin... Esta gente de la masonería realmente son asesinos.








GANG STALKING: acoso organizado a ciudadanos anónimos por las logias locales de cada barrio y ciudad. - Un Católico Perplejo


El Gang Stalking es la modalidad "discreta" de mobbing vecinal que practica la masonería doméstica local, de cada barrio, y ciudad. Lo ejercen vecinos, Servicios Sociales, policía, Ambulatorio, Colegios,... allá donde hay un masón hay un depredación.




uncatolicoperplejo.com




Llevo *tres años* o algo más* sin teléfono* *de pared* en casa. Tengo internet, sí, de *fibra*, pero no tengo línea operativa de teléfono. No funciona y no vienen los técnicos de Movistar a casa. Tal cual. La última vez fue una auténtica estafa, un escupitajo en la cara, metafóricamente hablando, pero estoy acostumbrado con esta gente de la masonería y su Gang Stalking, que no sueltan la presa porque cuando persiguen a alguien lo hacen de por vida. Y éste es el odio ( es el ángel caído) que habita en ellos. Realmente el satanismo es ruina y es devastación, y lo es especialmente para ellos mismos, al margen del daño que hagan.

Y no soy el único. *En agenda estamos mucha gente.* Por ejemplo. Ricardo Delgado, que le están preparando y dorando la píldora en vista a ser seducido e invitado a la masonería (lo hacen siempre, tratar de sumarnos a su causa a todos. El NOM es todos bajo el paraguas de la masonería),... y si se niega Ricardo Delgado, su propia gente se echará a un lado y dará el visto para que lo maten. Y probablemente en su propia casa como será en mi caso, *porque así actúa esta secta* de la masonería y *así lo ha hecho desde* hace dos siglos y medio. En la revolución francesa, en los disturbios revolucionarios de la Comuna de París (1850) donde asesinaron selectivamente (con lista) a 20.000 franceses representativos de ideología Cristiana y conservadora, en la revolución rusa, hispanoamericanas, todas con el mismo actuar que hacía la _logia de Rito Escocés Ku Klux Klan _con sus víctimas, que las sacaban de sus propias casas o en ellas mismas los mataban (a afroamericanos disidentes/críticos o cristianos y a muchos inmigrantes mejicanos también).

En fin...

Éste es el actuar, lo veo conmigo día a día el cómo preparan a la víctima antes, aislándola de manera progresiva, quitándole los apoyos, restándoselos uno a uno, paso a paso. En mi caso la comunicación, junto con el aislamiento de años de difamación contra mi persona. Y no sueltan a su presa, nunca lo hacen estos asesinos de la masonería.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (28 Sep 2022)

Llha ?...


----------



## Astebal74 (28 Sep 2022)

Astebal74 dijo:


> Pues desde el min. 1:19:48 el análisis de dicho documental.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Muy bueno.

Carme Jiménez Huertas (carmejhuertas.blogspot.com)


----------



## BlueOrange (29 Sep 2022)

" Algo muy grave está pasando Cada vez vemos más vídeos de personas que colapsan como si vieran algo por encima de su hombro que les ataca ." - @danialonpri


----------



## BlueOrange (29 Sep 2022)

*EXTERMINIO* y *NUEVO ORDEN* del anticristo.








'The Messiah should arrive anytime between September 2021-2022' Kabalist Rabbi Deduces


The Hebrew year 5782, when, according to this calculation, Moshiach should arrive, begins on September 6-7, 2021 - less than a year from now.




www.israel365news.com




*"Europe (and America) is finished"*
- Chabad Kabbalah Rabbi (sept.2022). (Know More News).










"Europe (and America) is finished" - Chabad Kabbalah Rabbi (sept.2022)


"Europe (and America) is finished" - Chabad Kabbalah Rabbi (sept.2022) https://t.me/KnowMoreNews/ Recopilación de declaraciones sobre el Genocidio Cristiano de la Agenda2030 (‘The Great Reset’) por...




odysee.com




Vídeo en bitchute.com y rumble.com. Desce hace unas horas vuelvo a poder postear vídeos de este última plataforma. Parece que he hecho algo ruido.

*«Serán destruidos y aniquilados».
«Será el final de los goyim tal como existen»*
– Declaración de un judío ortodoxo anónimo.










Los genocidas se autoacusan (Llámalos por su nombrte: satanistas)


Parece que se trata, falta el dato, de un judío impartiendo doctrina en una logia neoyorquina. Todo judío es como un príncipe para la masonería. Y éste, está siendo escuchado. De esto hablan abiertame...




odysee.com




Vídeo en bitchute.com y rumble.com.

Llamada a la vida a las puertas de un exterminio (16 sep.2022). (*Vídeo*), (*copia*).










Llamada a la vida a las puertas de un exterminio (16 sep.2022)


Y caído en una mente colmena, trata de ayudar. Mavillosa criatura en un callejón, junto a los suyos, donde no habita salida alguna. Ese chico, bendito retraso, es un rayo de verdadera luz en la oscuri...




odysee.com





*Recopilación de declaraciones sobre el Genocidio Cristiano de la Agenda2030*
(‘The Great Reset’)* por parte de rabinos y judíos *(junio/julio 2022)








Recopilación de declaraciones sobre el Genocidio Cristiano de la Agenda2030 (‘The Great Reset’) por parte de rabinos y judíos (junio/julio 2022)


Declaraciones judías sobre el Holocausto Cristiano (Exterminio) de la Agenda2030 (The Great Reset).




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com












Recopilación de declaraciones sobre el Genocidio Cristiano de la Agenda2030 ('The Great Reset') por parte de rabinos y judíos (junio/julio 2022) - Un Católico Perplejo


Declaraciones judías sobre el Holocausto Cristiano de la Agenda2030 (The Great Reset).




uncatolicoperplejo.com





El grueso del *exterminio *vendrá con *vacunación forzada* y *campos sanitarios*.










Odysee


Explore a whole universe of videos on Odysee from regular people just like you!




odysee.com












Campos FEMA: 800 campos de concentración en EEUU terminados desde 2007 y esperando una ley marcial. - Un Católico Perplejo


Los campos FEMA son campos de detención y/o concentración. La explicación oficial del Gobierno norteamericano es que, estos campos terminados y listos desde 2007, están levantados para contingencias en una ley marcial.




uncatolicoperplejo.com












Los campos de exterminio del Nuevo Orden Mundial. - Un Católico Perplejo


No son campos sanitarios. Se está siguiendo en todos los países la demoninada Agenda2030 impulsada por la ONU, que está dirigida desde el World Economic Forum, donde se habla abiertamente de imponer un Nuevo Orden Mundial.




uncatolicoperplejo.com


----------



## BlueOrange (29 Sep 2022)

Un Tesla detectando direcciones Mac en un cementerio norteamericano (*enlace *al vídeo).

*A Tesla’s Security Feature Detecting Dead People in a Cemetery*



Tengan cuidado con el siguiente canal. Los vídeos de este post los he cogido de ahí pero sean prudentes que es un canal *sucio* y tiene vídeos bastante *mentirosos* (Uno de ellos: *ejemplo *sobre Cristóbal Colón. Esa narrativa es masónica. Es propaganda de la secta y muy vista ya).








BenWade







www.bitchute.com




GREAT 5G, EMF, CELL PHONE VIDEO (*enlace*).


THIS IS CRAZY! (Haarp). (*Enlace*).


CBS Never wanted you to See this Video. (Vacunas y autismo). (*Enlace*).


----------



## BlueOrange (30 Sep 2022)

¿Podéis entrar en este hilo que posteo a continuación?



https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/proximo-anuncio-por-parte-nasa-de-contactos-con-entidades-logicas-compatibles-con-la-raza-humana.1673044/


No está bien expresado. Sería algo así: _"Eres un Cristiano comemierdas_ (es decir: que lee cosas de masones) y que odia el comunismo (ideología judaico masónica)". Esto se acerca más. Ese soy yo.








Rusia 1917: La Revolución judía de la escuadra y el compás. - Un Católico Perplejo


El marxismo cultural nace de las logias masónicas con la finalidad de reventar "discretamente" al país que parasitan: hacerse con sus instituciones. Judaísmo, masonería y marxismo son madre, hija y nieta. Son lo mismo.




uncatolicoperplejo.com




Lo otro, un malabarista jugando con la lógica, es decir, un sátiro contorsionista,... ese, eres tú. Y no te digo más porque es tu problema, lo que tú has querido como bien propio, tu elección de vida de una vida en chanclas, metafóricamente hablando. Y que no me interesa perder ni un instante mirando la vida privada de nadie. Que no soy un enfermo tras ningún visillo ni me paro a escuchar tras ninguna puerta como hacéis vosotros (qué tristeza eso de ser masón, de verdad). Pero si me vienes a colarme tus cuentos, te doy con ellos en la cara.

Nada hay más lejos de las palabras _veracidad_ y _honor _que un masón. Nada. Antítesis de ellas. Y además, tristeza infinita, son asesinos.


----------



## Jesús lo profetizó (30 Sep 2022)

BlueOrange dijo:


> EDITO a 14 de agosto de 2022 sobre la Dra. Liliana Zelada.
> 
> La *Dra. Liliana Zelada *encuentra *grafeno *al microscopio en las vacunas de: Pfizer, Astrazeneca, Sputnik, Moderna, Shinofarm y en anestésico local (lidocaína) del laboratorio Zeyco.
> 
> ...



Yo no se nada, no se si va a haber mortandad o que va a haber LO UNICO DE LO QUE ESTOY SEGURO ES QUE EL 5G ES VARIABLE DESDE 3GIGAHERTZ HASTA 60 GIGAHERTS 
Y ESO ABARCA TODA LA BANDA DE ONDAS MILIMETRICAS Y LA SUPERA DEL DOBLE
Y QUE ESTO NO ES PARA NADA NORMAL
NO ES SANO, Y NO ESTÁ PARA NADA BIEN QUE LO ESTÉN PERMITIENDO. 
QUIEN PERMITE EL 5G, ES UN IRRESPONSABLE CRIMINAL.


----------



## Newol (30 Sep 2022)




----------



## BlueOrange (30 Sep 2022)

Nos visita @Newol, uno de los chicos de la *NASA* que viene a_ 'iluminarnos'._







*Y yo me pregunto.*

¿Quiénes podrían estar interesados en silenciar la evidencia? Es decir ¿Quiénes están en guerra (de desinformación) para levantar un Nuevo Orden?

¿Qué tienen *en común* Pedro Sánchez, Mª José Martínez Albarracín, Ana Rosa Quintana, Newtrall.com, Ana Pastor, internautas troles como @Newol o vecinos nuestros como los de las siguientes imágenes?

¿Por qué *reman *todos ellos por la implantación de la Agenda2030? ¿Qué hay tras esa agenda?

¿Y qué es una Psy-Op? ¿Qué es el Teatro de Calle? ¿Y los Actores de Crisis?













¿Qué tendrán en común?... que llevo más de treinta páginas denunciándolos.

Y eso de la *Agenda2030* y el Nuevo Orden Mundial, ¿qué es? y, ¿*quiénes *lo quieren?


----------



## BlueOrange (30 Sep 2022)

Traigo una contestación al siguiente y muy criminal hilo.





Dentro de poco Dios va a hablar al mundo


Te han timado, lo que hizo la Iglesia católica fue un desvergonzante sincretismo con la religión pagana romana Pues no. PUES EL ISLAM NO PUDO HACER NUNCA MILAGROS POR SU FE NI LA FE PROTESTANTE LA FE CATÓLICA HA HECHO MILES DE MILAGROS EN TODOS LOS SIGLOS CON CIENTOS Y MILES DE TESTIGOS...




www.burbuja.info




Hago un prólogo de desahogo​
Es increíble lo tenaces que son en su guerra de mentiras. Incansables mulas de carga que hasta se te meten a cura, te hacen varios años de Teología, lo estudian para sacar de ahí el engaño que verter a los cristianos, y se hacen pasar (por sacerdotes) llevando una doble vida durante décadas dentro de una institución, la Iglesia, que odian. ¿Qué hay que llevar dentro para caer así? La gnosis del ángel caído, qué si no.

FALSOS SACERDOTES
La Iglesia está infestada de Bergoglios infiltrados. Destruír la institución desde dentro.

Apenas queda un puñado de verdaderos sacerdotes y en avanzada edad. Todos los que se meten a cura desde hace varias décadas son soldados de la masonería, lobos disfrazados, y la gran mayoría homosexuales. La carga de intención en todo esto es perversa y maligna.








Homosexuales en seminarios. Una investigación clamorosa en Brasil (2005). - Un Católico Perplejo


Éste es un ejemplo de cómo se infiltra la masonería en la Iglesia a través de los seminarios. Esta situación lleva muchas deácadas fuera de control, desde el Concilio Vaticano II (1962-1965).




uncatolicoperplejo.com












La gran mayoría de los “sacerdotes” ordenados después de 1968 son falsos, nulos, por la alteración -anglicanización- del Rito de Ordenación sacerdotal realizado por Pablo VI. - Un Católico Perplejo


El nuevo rito de las sagradas órdenes (obispos, sacerdotes, diáconos) fue aprobado por Pablo VI el 18 de junio de 1968 y entró en vigor el 6 de abril de 1969. Este nuevo Rito de Consagración es inválido y rompe la sucesión apostólica.




uncatolicoperplejo.com










Es incansable el ejército de sátrapas, sátiros y asesinos de la sucia masonería. Incansables mulas de carga que nunca descansan.


Jesús lo profetizó dijo:


> "Dejad las armas, reconoced que yo soy Dios, por encima de las naciones, por encima de la tierra."
> Salmos, 46 - Bíblia Católica Online
> Leia mais em: https://www.bibliacatolica.com.br/la-santa-biblia/salmos/46/
> Este pasaje biblico citado *es profetico* y *se cumplirá* finalmente en este contexto actual dentro de muy poco tiempo



Tengan cuidado con este *estafador *que quoteo. No es cristiano y está vertiendo la masónica narrativa que *prepara el camino* (lleno de engaño) de la aparición *del anticristo*. Hay un montón de estafadores milenaristas como este sujeto al que estoy quoteando. Son legión y *tratan de colarnos* la aparición en escena del anticristo disfrazándolo muy mentirosamente de la Venida de Cristo, que son dos hechos muy diferentes. Dejo cuatro apuntes bien sencillos.

_"23 Entonces, si alguno os dijere: Aquí o allí está el Mesías, no le creáis, 24 porque se levantarán falsos mesías y falsos profetas, y obrarán grandes señales y prodigios para inducir a error, si fuera posible, aun a los mismos elegidos." _- Mateo 24, 23.

*PRIMERO*​
Los Salmos *no es un libro profético*, además de que la cita del salmo 46 no es profética. Los libros proféticos del Antiguo Testamente son los siguientes: Isaías · Jeremías · Lamentaciones · Baruc · Ezequiel · Daniel · Oseas · Joel · Amós · Abdías · Jonás · Miqueas · Nahúm · Habacuc · Sofonías · Ageo · Zacarías · Malaquías.

*SEGUNDO*​
El anticristo *aparecerá* como una especie de Presidente Mundial (una especie de ONU de religiones, un Vaticano apóstata y sincrétco), prometiendo 'Paz y Seguridad' tras lo que denominan *Great Reset *(masónicos disturbios callejeros, calles reventadas y ensangrentadas, países caídos en colapso forzado y previsto en la masónica Agenda2030 (colapso enérgético, de suministros, caídas de internet, electricidad, etc)).

2 Tesalonicenses (Biblia Nácar-Colunga.Ed.1944)​
“Cuando digan: *“paz y seguridad“*, entonces vendrá sobre ellos de repente la ruina, como los *dolores* del parto a la que está encinta (el día del Hijo del Hombre); *y no escaparán*. Mas vosotros, hermanos, no vivís en tinieblas, para que aquel *día* os sorprenda como ladrón, siendo todos vosotros hijos de la luz e hijos del día. No somos de la noche ni de las tinieblas. Por lo tanto, no durmamos como los demás; antes bien, velemos y seamos sobrios (y no ebrios del espíritu del mundo).” - 1 Tesalonicenses 5, 3-6.

“3 Que nadie en modo alguno os engañe, porque antes ha de venir la *apostasía* (enlace1), (enlace2) y ha de manifestarse el hombre de la iniquidad (el anticristo), el hijo de la perdición, 4 que se opone y se alza contra todo lo que se dice Dios o es adorado, hasta sentarse en el templo de Dios y proclamarse dios a sí mismo.” - 2 Tesalonicenses 2, 3-4.

“7 Porque el misterio de iniquidad está ya en acción, sólo falta que el que le retiene sea apartado (enlace1), (enlace2). 8 *Entonces *se manifestará el inicuo, a quien el Señor Jesús matará con el aliento de su boca, destruyéndole con la manifestación de su venida. 9 La venida del inicuo irá acompañada del poder de Satanás, de todo género de milagros, señales y prodigios engañosos, 10 y de seducciones de iniquidad para los destinados a la perdición, por no haber recibido el amor de la verdad para ser salvos. 11 Por eso Dios les envía un poder engañoso para que crean en la mentira, 12 y sean condenados cuantos, no creyendo en la verdad, se complacen en la iniquidad.” - 2 Tesalonicenses 2, 7-12.

*TERCERO





*
_El Juicio Final, por Hans Memling (1467-1470)_​
Cristo no vendrá a reinar en este mundo. Ese _"rey"_ será el anticristo. Cristo en su *segunda venida* viene a *Juzgar *por decirlo así, y *no *a reinar.

QUIÉN ES EL PRÍNCIPE DE ESTE MUNDO
Jesús menciona al ángel caído (Lucifer/Satanás)​
“9 _De pecado, porque no creyeron en mí;_ 10 _de justicia, porque voy al Padre y no me veréis más;_ 11 _de juicio, porque el* príncipe *de *este mundo* está ya juzgado.” _- Juan 16, 9-11.

MI REINO NO ES DE ESTE MUNDO
Jesús ante Pilato.​
_“*Mi reino no es de este mundo*; si de este mundo fuera mi reino, mis ministros habrían luchado para que yo no fuese entregado a los judíos; pero *mi reino no es de aquí.*“ _- Juan 18, 36.

*CUARTO*​
La venida del Reino de Dios es interior, y es distinta y nada tiene que ver con el reino del anticristo (que se hará pasar por Cristo para así hacer todo el daño posible: que le rindamos a él obediencia y así condenarnos, eso busca).

La venida del reino de Dios​
"20 Preguntado por los fariseos acerca de cuándo llegaría el reino de Dios, respondióles y dijo: *No llegará el reino de Dios ostensiblemente**. 21 Ni podrá decirse: Helo aquí, o allí, porque el reino de Dios está dentro de vosotros.* 22 Y dijo a los discípulos: Llegará tiempo en que desearéis ver un solo día del Hijo del hombre, y no lo veréis. 23 Y os dirán: Hele allí, o hele aquí. No vayáis ni le sigáis, 24 porque así como el *rayo* (Lc.10,18) relampaguea y fulgura desde un extremo al otro del ciclo, así será el Hijo del hombre en su *día*. 25 Pero antes ha de padecer mucho, y ser reprobado por esta generación. 26 Y como sucedió en los días de *Noé*, asi será en los días del Hijo del hombre. 27 Comían y bebían, los hombres tomaban mujer y las mujeres marido, hasta el *día* en que Noé entró en el arca, y vino el *diluvio* y los hizo perecer a todos. 28 Lo mismo en los días de Lot: comían y bebían, compraban y vendían, plantaban y edificaban; 29 pero en cuanto Lot salió de *Sodoma*, *llovió* del cielo *fuego* y azufre que los hizo perecer a todos. 30 Así será el *día* en que el Hijo del hombre se revele. 31 *Aquel día*, el que esté en el terrado y tenga en casa sus enseres, no baje a cogerlos; e igualmente el que esté en el campo no vuelva atrás. 32 Acordaos de la mujer de *Lot*. 33 El que busque guardar su vida, la perderá, y el que la perdiere la conservará. 34 Dígoos que en *aquel día* estarán dos en una misma cama, uno será tomado y otro dejado. 35 Estarán dos moliendo juntas una será tomada y otra será dejada. 36 Y tomando la palabra le dijeron: ¿Dónde será, Señor? Y les dijo: Donde esté el cuerpo (los hijos de la gnopsis, pueblo del anticristo), allí se juntarán los buitres (los demonios, las plagas). - Lucas 17, 20-36.

CONCLUSIÓN​
Sean amigos de Dios y *abominen *del diablo, de su secta *de la masonería* y de toda clase de mentiras. Lo que está en juego son nuestras almas, que esto es lo que busca el diablo y nada más que esto: destruírlas para siempre.

Dejo varias entradas personales por si alguien quiere indagar en este tema.








Profecías de Nuestra Señora del Buen Suceso. (Siglo XVII). - Un Católico Perplejo


Mariana de Jesús Torres, escrita alrededor de 1790 por Fray Manuel de Sousa Pereira O.F.M., franciscano portugués, asentado en Ecuador en la segunda mitad del S.XVIII,...




uncatolicoperplejo.com












Nª Sra de La Salette (1846): «el número de Sacerdotes y religiosos que se separarán de la verdadera religión será grande». -


«Un precursor del anticristo, con sus tropas de muchas naciones, combatirá contra el verdadero Cristo, el único salvador del mundo; derramará mucha sangre y pretenderá aniquilar el culto a Dios para ser tenido como un Dios.» Nª Sra de La Salette (1846).




uncatolicoperplejo.com












La señal del genocidio cristiano ya está entre nosotros: La abolición del sacrificio perpetuo (Dn.9,27), que es la Misa Tridentina. - Un Católico Perplejo


Las señales, de que nos encontramos en los Últimos Tiempo son claras. Esamos a las puertas de un genocidio.




uncatolicoperplejo.com












La Profecía de San Malaquías. - Un Católico Perplejo


Después de su ordenación continuó sus estudios de liturgia y teología en Lismore, San Malchus. En 1123 fue elegido y nombrado abad de Bangor y un año más tarde fue consagrado obispo de Connor. En 1132, fue elevado a la primacía como Arzobispo de Armagh. San Bernardo nos dice que San Malaquías...




uncatolicoperplejo.com












Los siete falsos Papas de Apocalipsis 17: 1º.Roncali, 2º.Montini, 3º.Luciani, 4º.Wojtyla, 5º.Ratzinger, 6º.BERGOGLIO y 7º, el anticristo. - Un Católico Perplejo


Los siete falsos Papas de los Últimos Tiempos según el libro de Apocalipsis, capítulo 17. El 7º es el anticristo.




uncatolicoperplejo.com












DIES IRAE: el Día de la Ira, el Día del Fuego, la batalla de Harmaguedón, el exterminio de los Cristianos, la Gran Tribulación de la Iglesia. - Un Católico Perplejo


En el Día de la Ira, el Día Grande, el Día del Juicio Final, el Día de la batalla de Harmagedón, se dará un hecho que explica el por qué se llevará a cabo un genocidio mundial, de muchos millones de personas y contenido en un plazo de tres años y medio. No hay lógica.




uncatolicoperplejo.com












Profecía de Zacarías (Capítulo 13). Los dos tercios del Anticristo frente al tercio de Cristo. - Un Católico Perplejo


Los ÚltimosTiempos tratan del exterminio del pueblo de Cristo. Cuando sea matado el último cristiano o persona de buena voluntad (Apoc.6,10-11) caerá la Parusía de Jesús sobre sus cabezas.




uncatolicoperplejo.com





"23 Entonces, si alguno os dijere: Aquí o allí está el Mesías, no le creáis, 24 porque se levantarán falsos mesías y falsos profetas, y obrarán grandes señales y prodigios para inducir a error, si fuera posible, aun a los mismos elegidos." - Mateo 24, 23.

_«*Guardaos de los falsos profetas*, que vienen a vosotros disfrazados de ovejas, mas por dentro son lobos rapaces.»_ (Mateo 7, 15.)

_«Carísimos, no creáis a cualquier espiritu, sino examinad los espíritus si son de Dios, porque muchos *falsos profetas* han salido (a escena) en el mundo.»_ (1 Jn 4, 1.)

_«Pues esos *falsos apóstoles*, obreros engañosos, *se disfrazan de apóstoles *de Cristo; y no es maravilla, pues *el mismo satanás se disfraza de ángel de luz*. No es, pues, mucho que* sus ministros* se disfracen de ministros de justicia: Su fin será el que corresponde a sus obras.»_ (2 Corintios.11, 13-15)


----------



## BlueOrange (30 Sep 2022)

Mensaje *#132* del siguiente hilo. He cumplido dejando dos avisos bien claros para navegantes, por decirlo así.





Dentro de poco Dios va a hablar al mundo


Decir que los salmos no son un libro profetico es pura necedad de tu parte y se nota que no sabes nada pero te crees el mesías, que sabes todo, tu falsa sabionderia mundana, es lo que llamas la verdad y el mesías por ende, PERO LA REALIDAD ES QUE ESTÁ CLARO QUE LOS SALMOS SON LIBROS PROFETICOS...




www.burbuja.info






Jesús lo profetizó dijo:


> Decir que los salmos no son un libro profetico es pura necedad de tu parte y se nota que no sabes nada pero te crees el mesías, que sabes todo, tu falsa sabionderia mundana, es lo que llamas la verdad y el mesías por ende,
> PERO LA REALIDAD ES QUE ESTÁ CLARO QUE LOS SALMOS SON LIBROS PROFETICOS AUNQUE NO LOS LLAMEN ASÍ, CONFUNDES TU SABIONDERÍA CON EL MESÍAS QUE ES LA VERDAD
> hay un monton de profecias cumplidas que vienen de los salmos, pero dirá mucho mas todos los libros de la biblia son profeticos.
> Y POR ENDE QUEDASTE REFUTADO.
> ...



Madre mía qué siniestro personaje. *Tengan cuidado con este sátiro que estoy quoteando.* Miente más que habla y hasta me pone un vídeo a otra estafa descomunal y calcada a las estafas de Medjugorje o Garabandal (enlace1), (enlace2).

La masonería infiltrada en el Iglesia, los modernistas que trajeron el nefasto y apóstata *Concilio Vaticano II (1962-1965)*, una de sus narrataivas es la de que Ratzinger es el Papa bueno y Bergoglio es el Papa malo. Una farsa. Ambos son masones y Ratzinger, además de que sus Encílicas eran heréticas hasta la médula, Ratzinger además es judío. Dejo su línea genealógica judía.








Patrón confirmado: Madre de Benedicto XVI fue hija ilegítima de la hebrea María Tauber, y ésta fue ilegítima de la hebrea Betty Tauber… y sigue… - Un Católico Perplejo


La madre de Joseph Ratzinger fue hija ilegítima de la hebrea María Tauber, y ésta fue ilegítima de la hebrea Betty Tauber.




uncatolicoperplejo.com









Ratzinger archivos - Un Católico Perplejo


Joseph Ratzinger Tauber es judío, y por extensión, masón. Es un destructor en la forma y en el fondo.




uncatolicoperplejo.com





*EXPLICO LA SITUACIÓN DE LA IGLESIA DESDE LA MUERTE DE EL ÚLTIMO PAPA LEGÍTIMO. PÍO XII en 1958.*

La Iglesia está infestada de elementos intrusos, de masones infiltrados. Entienden que así es más eficiente destruír una institución. Desde dentro. El criminal Jorge Bergoglio era Rotario en su etapa en Argentiba y en Italia ingresó en la logia Sociedad O.T.O. (Ordo Templi Orientis). Y la Iglesia Católica está infestada de Bergoglios, que se meten _"a cura"_ a través de los seminarios, que hace décadas que no son ni la sombra que un día fueron. Como nota curiosa, la masonería infiltra en la Iglesia a su gente homosexual. Casi *todos los masones que se meten a cura son homosexuales*. Y hay recordar que *la secta de masonería es netamente pederasta* y que los casos de pederastia que empiezan a aparecer son sobre la década de 1960. Es decir, que son ellos disfrazados de curas _"conciliares"_ (de Concilio, los que apoyan el apóstata y criminal Concilio Vaticano II (1962-1965), que ellos mismos impulsaron a través del francmasón Angelo Roncali (el anti Papa Juan XXIII).

Esta secta está en guerra contra Dios y contra el orden cultural Cristiano. El masónico Nuevo Orden Mundial no es otra cosa que vencer a Dios. De esto va lo que estamos viviendo.

*CUÁL ES LA SITUACIÓN DE LA IGLESIA desde el nefasto y apóstata CONCILIO VATICANO II (1962-1965)*

La Iglesia Católica en 1958 cayó en manos de sus enemigos (masonería infiltrada). El Papa elegido en 1958 era francmasón y convocó con prisa el muy nefasto *Concilio Vaticano II* (1962-1965). En ese Concilio destruyeron a la Iglesia (reformando/destruyendo sus Sacramentos: la *Misa*, el Sacramento del *Sacerdocio*, etc) y la _"nueva iglesia"_ con minúscula, llamada iglesia conciliar por éste Concilio, estaba controlada por la masonería y de cristiana tenía, y tiene hoy, la cáscara externa y poco más. Hoy los cristianos estamos desperdigados como ovejas sin pastor (sin Papa y con poquísmos sacerdotes verdaderos).

Explico todo esto tras este vídeo estos tuit de ejemplo.









La Iglesia venía infiltradad desde el siglo XIX por elementos intrusos (herejes), y desde mediados del siglo XX, ya muy numerosos, la Iglesia cayó en manos de sus enemigos.

*La Iglesia combatida por infiltración masónica*

_«En espacio de siglo y medio la secta de los* Masones* ha logrado unos aumentos mucho mayores de cuanto podía esperarse, e *infiltrándose* con tanta audacia como dolo en todas las clases sociales ha llegado a tener tanto poder que parece haberse hecho *casi dueña de los Estados*.” _- Papa León XIII. Encíclica Humanun genus, del 20 de abril de *1884*.

La Iglesia venía combatida y herida por infiltración masónica. Esa infiltración de elementos intrusos se introducían a traves de los seminarios...

"_Que los que estén al frente de las comunidades religiosas vigilen a las personas que han de recibir, porque el demonio usará toda su malicia *para introducir en las órdenes* religiosas a personas entregadas al pecado, pues los desórdenes y el amor de los placeres carnales se extenderán por toda la Tierra."_ - Profecía de Nª Sra. de La Salette (1846).

*Los herejes/intrusos trajeron la corriente interna llamada Modernismo*

... y que dieron lugar a una nueva corriente ideológica *herética* dentro de la Iglesia y que denominaron *Modernismo. *

El *modernismo* es la _“síntesis de todas las herejías”._ - Papa San Pío X en *1907* (Encíclica Pascendi, n. 39). El mismo Papa denunció a los modernistas como _“el más pernicioso de todos los adversarios de la Iglesia”_ y señaló que, _“sin tener en cuenta la disposición interna del alma, de la cual solo Dios es el juez”_, se manifiestan por_”sus principios, su forma de hablar y su acción.” _(Encíclica Pascendi, n. 3).

_“En los *años veinte*, la conjuración había tomado proporciones alarmantes, pues no solamente el bajo clero y la juventud, sino también una parte notable del alto clero militaban ya bajo la bandera de la revolución. Luego del consistorio secreto del 23 de mayo de* 1923*, *Pío XI* interroga a una treintena de cardenales de la curia sobre la oportunidad de convocar un concilio ecuménico. El *cardenal Boggiani* estima que una parte considerable del clero y de los obispos estaba imbuida de las ideas modernistas. “Esta mentalidad puede inclinar a ciertos Padres a presentar mociones, a introducir métodos incompatibles con las tradiciones católicas”. El *cardenal Billot* era todavía más franco. Expresa su temor de ver el *concilio* “manipulado por “los peores enemigos de la Iglesia; los *modernistas*, que se aprestan ya, como indicios ciertos lo muestran, *a hacer la revolución en la Iglesia, un nuevo 1789.*” _(in: Mons. Marcel Lefebvre: Le destronaron. Del liberalismo a la apostasía. La tragedia conciliar, Ed. San Pío X, Bs. As. 1987, p. 159/160).”

*El **apóstata Concilio Vaticano II** (1962-19654)*

Estos herejes se hicieron numerosos con el paso de las décadas y al final se impusieron convocando el nefasto y apóstata Concilio Vaticano II (1962-1965). Fue un auténtico despropósito ese Concilio. Ahí sentaron las bases de la destrucción de los Sacramentos de la Iglesia, que son el Corazón de ésta.








Misterio de Iniquidad. Investigación teológica, histórica y canónica. - Un Católico Perplejo


"El presente estudio quiere ser simplemente el "eco" del magisterio, una colección de documentos y de textos de la Iglesia una, santa, católica, apostólica y romana. "El misterio de la iniquidad", escribe el apóstol San Pablo, "ya está obrando ciertamente, sólo hay el que ahora detiene hasta que...




uncatolicoperplejo.com




*El francmasón Angelo Roncali*

A la muerte del último papa legítimo, Pío XII en 1958, la Cátedra de la Verdad (el Papado) fue usurpada por el francmasón Angelo *Roncalli*. Al que le conocería como *Juan XXIII*. En la siguiente foto aparece en una ceremonia de obediencia masónica. Lean el pie de foto.







_Paris, enero 15 de 1953. Imposición a Roncalli de la birreta de Cardenal por el masónico presidente de Francia, Vincent Auriol. Se trata de una ceremonia de obediencia masónica. Si se hubiese conocido esta imagen entonces, Roncalli (que sería Juan XXIII en 1958) hubiera sido __excomulgado *ipso-facto* __(en el acto, en el mismo instante de conocerse su pertenencia a la secta de la masonería sin necesidad de juicio ni de nada) y habría perdido todas las dignidades del sacerdocio. No podría ni comulgar en una Misa._

*Todos los anti Papas después de 1958 son o judíos o masones.*


> «*Poner al hombre sobre el altar*» es lo propio de los francmasones (Jacques Mitterrand, grado 33, antiguo Gran Maestre del Gran Oriente).
> «Nosotros tenemos el *culto del hombre*» (Montini: discurso de clausura de Vaticano II, 7 de diciembre de 1965).
> Nota personal: el Cristiano pone a Dios en el altar y nunca a sí mismo. Porque *esto último es lo que hizo Lucifer* y tras él, su gente.



*Roncali *(Juan XXIII) era francmasón.
*Montini *(Pablo VI) era judío y masón: *La nueva Iglesia montiniana - Pablo VI (1963-1978)*.
*Luciani *(JPI) era masón y lo asesinaron a los 33 días de usurpar el Papado.
*Wojtyla *(JPII) era judío y masón.
*Ratzinger *(BXVI) también es judío y masón: *Patrón confirmado: Madre de Benedicto XVI fue hija ilegítima de la hebrea María Tauber*.
*Bergoglio *(es el antecesor del anticristo) aparte de Rotario en Argentina, éste criminal pertenece a la logia Sociedad O.T.O. (Ordo Templi Orientis).








Los siete falsos Papas de Apocalipsis 17: 1º.Roncali, 2º.Montini, 3º.Luciani, 4º.Wojtyla, 5º.Ratzinger, 6º.BERGOGLIO y 7º, el anticristo. - Un Católico Perplejo


Los siete falsos Papas de los Últimos Tiempos según el libro de Apocalipsis, capítulo 17. El 7º es el anticristo.




uncatolicoperplejo.com





«Pues esos falsos apóstoles, obreros engañosos, se disfrazan de apóstoles de Cristo; y no es maravilla, pues el mismo satanás se disfraza de ángel de luz. No es, pues, mucho que sus ministros se disfracen de ministros de justicia: su fin será el que corresponder a sus obras». -2 Corintios 11, 13-15.

*LISTA PECORELLI (1976)*

"Se trata de la lista de *116* masones ocupando *altísimos cargos* en el Vaticano en aquel nefasto *Concilio Vaticano I**I *(1962-1965). Lista que publicó en *1976 *el periodista *Carmine *(Mino) *Pecorelli*, y que siendo aún muy incompleta (faltan muchos) es una auténtica bomba ya que refleja que el grado de infiltración de la masonería en la Iglesia, ya en aquel entones, estaba fuera de control."








Lista Pecorelli (1976). Lista de la “Gran Loggia Vaticana” operativa en el Concilio Vaticano II (1962-1965).


Se trata de la lista de 116 masones ocupando altísimos cargos en el Vaticano en aquel nefasto Concilio Vaticano II (1962-1965). Lista que publicó en 1976 el periodista Carmine (Mino) Pecorelli, y q…




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com




Les dejo al célebre "Cardenal"* Achille Liénart. *Masón grado 30, Grado Kadosh, _"el grado del odio"_. Fue uno de los cabecillas del nefasto Concilio Vaticano II (1962-1965).








El «caballero Kadosh» Cardenal Achille Liénart. - Un Católico Perplejo


De especial interés es la figura del Cardenal Achille Lienart, 30º grado de la Francmasonería, "caballero Kadosh." Fue quien ordenó a Marcel Lefebtre.




uncatolicoperplejo.com





*Sobre la pagana idolatría* (demonolatría) *y el falso ecumenismo.*

_«Yo soy Yavé, tu Dios, que te ha sacado de la tierra de Egipto, de la casa de la servidumbre. *Tú no tendrás otro dios que a mí*. No te harás imágenes talladas, ni figuración alguna de lo que hay en lo alto en los cielos, ni de lo que hay abajo sobre la tierra, ni de lo que hay en las aguas debajo de la tierra. No te postrarás ante ellas, y no las servirás, porque yo soy Yave, tu Dios, un Dios celoso, que castiga en los hijos las iniquidades de los padres, hasta la tercera y cuarta generación de los que me *odian*, y hago misericordia hasta mil generaciones de los que me *aman* y guardan mis mandamientos."_ (Éxodo 20, 3-6).

_"13 No matarás. 14 No adulterarás. 15 No robarás. 16 No testificarás contra tu prójimo falso testimonio."_ (Éxodo 20- 13-16).

_"No hagáis ídolos, ni os alcéis esculturas ni cipos sagrados, ni pongáis en vuestra tierra piedras esculpidas, para prosternaros ante ellos, porque soy yo, Yave, vuestro Dios."_ (Levítico 26, 1).

_Cipo. Del lat. cippus. 1. m. Pilastra o trozo de columna erigido en memoria de alguna persona difunta. 2. m. hito (mojón). 

«*No te vayas tras otros dioses*, de los dioses de los pueblos que te rodean; porque Yave, tu Dios, que está en medio de ti, es un Dios celoso, y la cólera de Yave, tu Dios, se encendería contra ti y te exterminaría de sobre la tierra.»_ (Deuteronomio 6, 14-15).

_«Todos los dioses de los pueblos *son vanos ídolos*(demonios).»_ (Salmos 94, 5). (95, 5 en la Vulgata Latina).
_"Hijitos, guardaos de los ídolos."_ (1 Juan 5, 21).

_"20 Antes bien digo que lo que sacrifican, a los *demonios* y no a Dios lo sacrifican. Y no quiero yo que vosotros tengáis parte con los *demonios*. 21 No podéis beber el cáliz del Señor y el cáliz de los demonios. No podéis tener parte en la mesa del Señor y en la mesa de los demonios. 22 ¿O queremos provocar la ira del Señor? ¿Somos acaso más fuertes que El?"_ (1 Corintios 10, 20-22).


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (30 Sep 2022)

LMLights dijo:


> Expláyate un poco más, sin tanto tecnicísmo.



Tecnicismos????

Pero si parece un puto retrasado capillitas . . .


----------



## BlueOrange (1 Oct 2022)

Reparación Sabatina (cada primer sábado de mes) al Inmaculado corazón de María Santísima.


----------



## BlueOrange (2 Oct 2022)

*GHOST BANNING en La Quinta Colummna*

Me banean en el foro de Telegram de La Quinta Columna por postear *ésto*, y cada vez que lo hacen son tres días sin poder escribir.
También me quitaron *la cuenta*, no puedo acceder a ella, del otro foro que tienen (laquintacolumna.info/foro/), donde de los tres hilos que hice, me borraron entero el hilo donde denunciaba a la masonería (Página 1 (*copia*), (*copia*) y página 2 (*copia*), (*copia*)) y también borraron el segundo hilo donde denunciaba que ellos me habían baneado en el foro Telegram de la Quinta Columna (*copia*), mientras, curiosamente, *el tercer hilo donde no hablé de masonería* lo han dejado intacto.
Y hasta en laquintacolumna.tv (dejo imagen de ejemplo) me hacen *Ghost Banning*.
La Quinta Columna no es lo que parece. Censuran toda denuncia contra la secta de la masonería, autora de la pandemia de mentiras. Tengan cuidado con La Quinta Columna con los temas *que no son* sanitarios. Tienen secuestrado a Ricardo Delgado por decirlo así, le tienen embaucado y engañado con falsa amistad. Se acercan a él como lobos disfrazados de _"buenos amigos"_. El diablo es astuto, padre de todos ellos (masonería).


----------



## alguiencualquiera (3 Oct 2022)

BlueOrange dijo:


> La noticia es del año *2015*.
> 
> *Muere Jeff Bradstreet, uno de los principales activistas antivacunas de Estados Unidos.*
> Un pescador encontró el cuerpo del doctor Jeff Bradstreet con un agujero de bala en el pecho en un río de Carolina del Nort*e.*
> ...



Ésta última mujer que sale en éste post tuyo, a ésa mujer sí que se le puede llamar heroína y no la que mueve el culo en el Honlifans por cuatro pelas que le den sus cuatro simps mononeuronales.


----------



## BlueOrange (5 Oct 2022)

Yo lo rezo siempre que puedo. No sólo salvas tu alma, sino que salvas las almas de la gente que te rodea. Es la oración más poderosa que existe, uyt profundamente odiada por demonios y por la masonería.

La Virgen María es la personas que más odia Lucifer, más que a Dios mismo diría yo que no lo sé pero lo imagino, ya que habiendo partido de ser, y sigue siendo, una mujer de carne y hueso, se ha vuelto muchísimo más poderosa que él, el diablo, y salva muchísimas almas, pero que muchísimas almas. Si me salvo yo, será gracias a ella.

Eternamente agradecido a nuestra Madre del Cielo, Madre de todos nosotros, Madre del género humano.







*sábado, 1 de octubre de 2022
OCTUBRE, MES DEL ROSARIO. "Un arma poderosísima" *

_ "Ante peligros tan graves, sin embargo, no debe abatirse vuestro ánimo, sino que, acordándoos de aquella divina enseñanza: «Pedid, y se os dará; buscad, y hallaréis; llamad, y se os abrirá» (1), con mayor confianza acudid gozosos a la Madre de Dios, junto a la cual el Pueblo Cristiano siempre ha buscado el refugio en las horas de peligro, pues Ella «ha sido constituida causa de salvación para todo el género humano" (2) _

- Papa Pío XII, Encíclica "_Ingruentium malorum_", 15 de Septiembre de 1951​NOTAS

1- Evangelio de San Lucas, cap.11, vers. 9
2- San Ireneo de Lyon, Doctor de la Iglesia









OCTUBRE, MES DEL ROSARIO. "Un arma poderosísima"


Ante peligros tan graves, sin embargo, no debe abatirse vuestro ánimo, sino que, acordándoos de aquella divina enseñanza: «...




sicutoves.blogspot.com


----------



## BlueOrange (5 Oct 2022)

Santo Rosario (Esquema sencillo, cómo se reza)


Esquema sencillo, cómo se reza. El PDF ocupa 6 páginas (seis caras de folio) que en fotocopia harían tres folios por las dos caras. Artículo en wordpress : El verdadero Rosario católico (el tradicional) PDF (6 págs.)...




www.burbuja.info




*Esquema sencillo, cómo se reza.*​
El PDF ocupa *6 páginas *(seis caras de folio) que en fotocopia harían *tres folios* por las dos caras. 

Artículo en *wordpress* : El verdadero Rosario católico (el tradicional)
*PDF *(6 págs.) https://uncatolicoperplejo.files.wordpress.com/2022/08/el-verdadero-rosario-catolico-el-tradicional-agosto-2022.pdf

*Esquema sencillo, cómo se reza + Citas del Evangelio*​
El anterior pero en *5 páginas *(cinco caras) (viene con márgenes más estrechos y sin el texto del pie de foto de la camándula. El collar de bolitas se llama camándula) y además *sumo *las citas del Evangelio de los que tratan los Misterios del Santo Rosario, que hacen *26 páginas* (caras) y que en total todo suma *31 páginas* (caras de folio, que en fotocopia hacen *15 folios* y medio por las dos caras:

Artículo en *wordpress*: Citas del Evangelio referentes a los Misterios del Santo Rosario. Y esquema sencillo de cómo se reza.
*PDF *(31 págs.) https://uncatolicoperplejo.files.wo...lo-como-se-reza-corregido-14-octubre-2020.pdf

--- --- ---​
Copio y pego a continuación, aquí este hilo de burbuja, el pdf de 31 páginas (31 caras); es decir, el pdf que fotocopiado hacen 15 folios y medio por las dos caras.






_Este ábaco portátil de nudos o bolitas es sólo una ayuda para llevar la cuenta y se llama
*camándula*. Y el Santo *Rosario *es el conjunto de oraciones donde cada Ave María es una *rosa *para
Nuestra Señora._​
El *Santo Rosario* es un *conjunto de oraciones* donde se contempla y medita el Nacimiento, la Pasión y Resurrección de Jesucristo. Y la camándula es el instrumento con el que nos ayudamos; de nudos o bolitas, para llevar la cuenta de Avemarías. La camándula es como un ábaco de mano, nada más, no es el Santo Rosario, es sólo la camándula.
El *Santo Rosario* consta de *15 Misterios*. Se suele rezar un tercio al día. Y se puede rezar entero al día, también, pero un tercio está bien y es suficiente.

*MISTERIOS GOZOSOS *(Lunes y jueves)
1. La Encarnación del Hijo de Dios.
2. La Visitación de Nuestra Señora a su prima Santa Isabel.
3. La Natividad de Nuestro Señor Jesucristo.
4. La Presentación del Niño Jesús en el Templo y la Purificación de la Santísima Virgen.
5. El Niño Jesús perdido y hallado en el Templo.

*MISTERIOS DOLOROSOS *(Martes y viernes)
1. La Agonía de Nuestro Señor en el Huerto.
2. La Flagelación de Nuestro Señor Jesucristo.
3. La Coronación de espinas de Nuestro Señor Jesucristo.
4. Jesús con la Cruz a cuestas.
5. La Crucifixión y Muerte de Nuestro Señor Jesucristo.

*MISTERIOS GLORIOSOS *(Miércoles, sábado y domingo)
1. La Triunfante Resurreción de Nuestro Señor Jesucristo.
2. La Ascensión de Jesucristo a los cielos.
3. La Venida del Espíritu Santo sobre los Apóstoles y la Virgen María.
4. La Asunción de Nuestra Señora a los Cielos.
5. La Coronación de la Santísima Virgen como reina de cielos y tierra.

*ORACIONES QUE COMPONEN EL SANTO ROSARIO*​
*SEÑAL DE LA CRUZ*
Por la señal de la Santa Cruz, de nuestros enemigos líbranos, Señor, Dios nuestro. En el nombre del Padre, y del Hijo, y del Espíritu Santo. Amén.

*CREDO*
Creo en Dios, Padre todopoderoso, Creador del cielo y de la tierra. Creo en Jesucristo, su único Hijo, Señor nuestro, que fue concebido por obra y gracia del Espíritu Santo, nació de Santa María Virgen, padeció bajo el poder de Poncio Pilato, fue crucificado, muerto y sepultado, descendió a los infiernos, al tercer día resucitó de entre los muertos, subió a los cielos y está sentado a la diestra de Dios Padre Todopoderoso, y desde allí ha de venir a juzgar a los vivos y a los muertos. Creo en el Espíritu Santo, en la santa Iglesia católica, en la comunión de los santos, en el perdón de los pecados, en la resurrección de la carne y en la vida eterna. Amén.

*PADRE NUESTRO*
Padre nuestro, que estás en los cielos, santificado sea tu Nombre; venga a nosotros tu reino; hágase tu voluntad, así en la tierra como en el cielo. El pan nuestro de cada día dánosle hoy; y perdónanos nuestras deudas, así como nosotros perdonamos a nuestros deudores; y no nos dejes caer en la tentación, mas líbranos del mal. Amén.

*AVEMARÍA*
Dios te salve, María; llena eres de gracia; el Señor es contigo; bendita tú eres entre todas las mujeres, y bendito es el fruto de tu vientre, Jesús. Santa María, Madre de Dios, ruega por nosotros pecadores, ahora y en la hora de nuestra muerte. Amén.

*GLORIA*
Gloria al Padre, y al Hijo, y al Espíritu Santo. Como era en el principio, ahora y siempre, y por los siglos de los siglos. Amén.

*ORACIÓN DE FÁTIMA*
Oh Jesús mío, perdona nuestros pecados, líbranos del fuego eterno del infierno y lleva al cielo a todas las almas, especialmente a las más necesitadas de tu infinita misericordia. Amén

*SALUTACIONES A LA VIRGEN MARÍA*
1. Dios te Salve María Santísima, poderosísima Hija de Dios Padre, Virgen purísima antes del parto, en tus manos, Señora, ponemos nuestra fe para que la ilumines. Llena eres de gracia, el Señor es contigo; bendita tú eres entre todas las mujeres, y bendito es el fruto de tu vientre, Jesús. Santa María, Madre de Dios, ruega por nosotros pecadores, ahora y en la hora de nuestra muerte. Amén.”

2. Dios te Salve María Santísima, amantísima Madre de Dios Hijo, Virgen Purísima en el parto, en tus manos, Señora, ponemos nuestra esperanza para que la alientes. Llena eres de gracia, el Señor es contigo; bendita tú eres entre todas las mujeres, y bendito es el fruto de tu vientre, Jesús. Santa María, Madre de Dios, ruega por nosotros pecadores, ahora y en la hora de nuestra muerte. Amén.”

3. Dios te Salve María Santísima, castísima Esposa de Dios Espíritu Santo, Virgen Purísima después del parto, en tus manos, Señora, ponemos nuestra caridad para que la inflames. Llena eres de gracia, el Señor es contigo; bendita tú eres entre todas las mujeres, y bendito es el fruto de tu vientre, Jesús. Santa María, Madre de Dios, ruega por nosotros pecadores, ahora y en la hora de nuestra muerte. Amén.”

Dios te Salve, María Santísima, Templo, Trono y Sagrario de la Santísima Trinidad, Virgen concebida sin la culpa Original.

*SALVE*
Dios te salve, Reina y Madre de misericordia, vida, dulzura y esperanza nuestra; Dios te salve. A Ti llamamos los desterrados hijos de Eva; a Ti suspiramos, gimiendo y llorando, en este valle de lágrimas. Ea, pues, Señora, abogada nuestra, vuelve a nosotros esos tus ojos misericordiosos; y después de este destierro muéstranos a Jesús, fruto bendito de tu vientre. ¡Oh clemente, oh piadosa, oh dulce siempre Virgen María! Ruega por nosotros, Santa Madre de Dios, para que seamos dignos de alcanzar las divinas gracias y promesas de Nuestro Señor Jesucristo.
Amén.

*LETANÍAS LAURETANAS*
Señor, ten piedad de nosotros, Señor, ten piedad de nosotros.
Cristo, ten piedad de nosotros, Cristo, ten piedad de nosotros,
Señor, ten piedad de nosotros, Señor, ten piedad de nosotros.
Cristo, óyenos, Cristo óyenos
Cristo, escúchanos, Cristo, escúchanos
Dios Padre celestial, ten piedad de nosotros.
Dios Hijo, Redentor del mundo, ten piedad de nosotros.
Dios Espíritu Santo, ten piedad de nosotros.
Santísima Trinidad, que eres un solo Dios, ten piedad de nosotros.
(A continuación, se responderá “ruega por nosotros”)
Santa María, ruega por nosotros.
Santa Madre de Dios, ruega por nosotros.
Santa Virgen de las Vírgenes, ruega por nosotros.
Madre de Jesucristo, ruega por nosotros.
Madre de la divina gracia,…
Madre purísima,
Madre castísima,
Madre sin mancha,
Madre incorrupta,
Madre Inmaculada,
Madre amable,
Madre admirable,
Madre del buen consejo,
Madre del Creador,
Madre del Salvador,
Virgen prudentísima,
Virgen digna de veneración,
Virgen digna de alabanza,
Virgen poderosa,
Virgen clemente,
Virgen fiel,
Espejo de justicia,
Trono de la sabiduría,
Causa de nuestra alegría,
Vaso espiritual,
Vaso de honor,
Vaso de insigne devoción,
Rosa mística,
Torre de David,
Torre de marfil,
Casa de oro,
Arca de la Alianza,
Puerta del cielo,
Estrella de la mañana,
Salud de los enfermos,
Refugio de los pecadores,
Consuelo de los afligidos,
Auxilio de los cristianos,
Reina de los ángeles,
Reina de los patriarcas,
Reina de los profetas,
Reina de los apóstoles,
Reina de los mártires,
Reina de los confesores,
Reina de las vírgenes,
Reina de todos los santos,
Reina concebida sin pecado original,
Reina elevada al Cielo,
Reina del Santísimo Rosario,
Reina de la paz,…
Reina de nuestra familia, ruega por nosotros.

Cordero de Dios que quitas los pecados del mundo.
Perdónanos, Señor.

Cordero de Dios, que quitas los pecados del mundo.
Escúchanos, Señor.

Cordero de Dios, que quitas los pecados del mundo.
Ten piedad de nosotros.

Recurrimos a tu asistencia Santa Madre de Dios; no desprecies las súplicas que te hacemos en nuestras necesidades; antes bien, líbranos de todos los peligros, Virgen Gloriosa y llena de bendición.
Ruega por nosotros, Santa Madre de Dios. Para que seamos dignos de alcanzar las divinas gracias y promesas de nuestro Señor Jesucristo.

Te rogamos nos concedas, Señor Dios nuestro, gozar de perpetua salud de alma y cuerpo, y por la gloriosa intercesión de la bienaventurada siempre Virgen María, vernos libres de las tristezas de la vida presente y disfrutar de las alegrías eternas. Por Cristo nuestro Señor. Amén.

*CÓMO SE REZA, CUÁL ES EL ORDEN*

*MISTERIOS GOZOSOS *(Lunes y jueves)​
Señal de la Cruz + Credo + Padre Nuestro + 3 Avemaría + Gloria.

*1. La Encarnación del Hijo de Dios.*
Padre Nuestro + 10 Avemaría + Gloria + Oración de Fátima.
*2. La Visitación de Nuestra Señora a su prima Santa Isabel.*
Padre Nuestro + 10 Avemaría + Gloria + Oración de Fátima.
*3. La Natividad de Nuestro Señor Jesucristo.*
Padre Nuestro + 10 Avemaría + Gloria + Oración de Fátima.
*4. La Presentación del Niño Jesús en el Templo y la Purificación de la Santísima Virgen.*
Padre Nuestro + 10 Avemaría + Gloria + Oración de Fátima.
*5. El Niño Jesús perdido y hallado en el Templo.*
Padre Nuestro + 10 Avemaría + Gloria + Oración de Fátima.

Padre Nuestro + Salutaciones a la Virgen María + Salve + Letanías Lauretanas + Señal de la Cruz.

*MISTERIOS DOLOROSOS *(Martes y viernes)​
Señal de la Cruz + Credo + Padre Nuestro + 3 Avemaría + Gloria.

*6. La Agonía de Nuestro Señor en el Huerto.*
Padre Nuestro + 10 Avemaría + Gloria + Oración de Fátima.
*7. La Flagelación de Nuestro Señor Jesucristo.*
Padre Nuestro + 10 Avemaría + Gloria + Oración de Fátima.
*8. La Coronación de espinas de Nuestro Señor Jesucristo.*
Padre Nuestro + 10 Avemaría + Gloria + Oración de Fátima.
*9. Jesús con la Cruz a cuestas.*
Padre Nuestro + 10 Avemaría + Gloria + Oración de Fátima.
*10. La Crucifixión y Muerte de Nuestro Señor Jesucristo.*
Padre Nuestro + 10 Avemaría + Gloria + Oración de Fátima.

Padre Nuestro + Salutaciones a la Virgen María + Salve + Letanías Lauretanas + Señal de la Cruz.

*MISTERIOS GLORIOSOS *(Miércoles, sábado, domingo)​
Señal de la Cruz + Credo + Padre Nuestro + 3 Avemaría + Gloria.

*11. La Triunfante Resurreción de Nuestro Señor Jesucristo.*
Padre Nuestro + 10 Avemaría + Gloria + Oración de Fátima.
*12. La Ascensión de Jesucristo a los cielos.*
Padre Nuestro + 10 Avemaría + Gloria + Oración de Fátima.
*13. La Venida del Espíritu Santo sobre los Apóstoles y la Virgen María.*
Padre Nuestro + 10 Avemaría + Gloria + Oración de Fátima.
*14. La Asunción de Nuestra Señora a los Cielos.*
Padre Nuestro + 10 Avemaría + Gloria + Oración de Fátima.
*15. La Coronación de la Santísima Virgen como reina de cielos y tierra.*
Padre Nuestro + 10 Avemaría + Gloria + Oración de Fátima.

Padre Nuestro + Salutaciones a la Virgen María + Salve + Letanías Lauretanas + Señal de la Cruz. (FIN).

Ver archivo adjunto 1146282


*Dónde encontrar los Misterios en el Evangelio*
(En los siguientes post los transcribo todos desde una Biblia Nácar-Colunga Edición de 1944).​
Y luego, *aparte del Santo Rosario conviene ir leyendo el Evangelio* en los ratos de que dispongamos, para conocer de qué tratan estos Misterios, ya que el rezo del Santo Rosario consiste en conocer a Jesús, en meditar sobre su Nacimiento, Pasión y Resurrección. Y conocer implica amar. No podemos amar y agradecer si no conocemos. Anímense. Todo el bien que hagan en este mundo tendrá eco en el venidero, y durará para siempre.

*MISTERIOS GOZOSOS*

*1. La Encarnación del Hijo de Dios.*
(Lucas 1, 1-38)
*2. La Visitación de Nuestra Señora a su prima Santa Isabel.*
(Lucas 1, 39-56)
*3. La Natividad de Nuestro Señor Jesucristo.*
(Mateo 1, 18-25), (Mateo 2, 1-23), (Lucas 2, 1-20)
*4. La Presentación del Niño Jesús en el Templo y la Purificación de la Santísima Virgen.*
(Lucas 2, 21-40)
*5. El Niño Jesús perdido y hallado en el Templo.*
(Lucas 2, 41-51)

*MISTERIOS DOLOROSOS*

*6. La Agonía de Nuestro Señor en el Huerto.*
(Mateo 26, 30-57), (Marcos 14, 26-52), (Lucas 22, 31-53)
*7. La Flagelación de Nuestro Señor Jesucristo.*
(Mateo 26, 57-75), (Mateo 27, 1-26), (Marcos 14, 53-72), (Marcos 15, 1-15), (Lucas 22, 54-71), (Lucas 23, 1-25), (Juan 18, 1-40)
*8. La Coronación de espinas de Nuestro Señor Jesucristo.*
(Mateo 27, 27-31), (Marcos 15, 16-20), (Juan 19, 1-15)
*9. Jesús con la Cruz a cuestas.*
(Mateo 27, 32), (Marcos 15, 21-22), (Lucas 23, 26-31), (Juan 19, 16-17)
*10. La Crucifixión y Muerte de Nuestro Señor Jesucristo.*
(Mateo 27, 32-66), (Marcos 15, 21-47), (Lucas 23, 32-56), (Juan 19, 18-42)

*MISTERIOS GLORIOSOS*

*11. La Triunfante Resurreción de Nuestro Señor Jesucristo.*
(Mateo 28, 1-20), (Marcos 16, 1-18), (Lucas 24, 1-43), (Juan 20, 1-32).
*12. La Ascensión de Jesucristo a los cielos.*
(Marcos 16, 19-20), (Lucas 24, 44-51), (Juan 21, 1-25), (Hechos 1, 1-14).
*13. La Venida del Espíritu Santo sobre los Apóstoles y la Virgen María.*
(Lucas 24, 52-53),
*14. La Asunción de Nuestra Señora a los Cielos.*
(En construcción, sin terminar. Buscar en la Doctrina y Tradición de la Iglesia Católica de antes del Concilio Vaticano II (1962-1965))
*15. La Coronación de la Santísima Virgen como reina de cielos y tierra.*
(En construcción, sin terminar. Buscar en la Doctrina y Tradición de la Iglesia Católica de antes del Concilio Vaticano II (1962-1965))

*BIBLIAS CATÓLICAS*








Sagrada Biblia Nacar Colunga (1944) (1ª Edición) (PDF)


Primera Biblia Católica traducida del hebreo y griego al castellano. Es de los textos más fieles en cuanto a traducción y fidelidad a la Sagrada Escritura




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com












Sagrada Biblia Platense de Monseñor Straubinger (PDF).


La Biblia Platense o Comentada de J. Straubinger es una buena traducción de la Sagrada Escritura realizada en la primera mitad del siglo XX (acabó de traducirla en 1951).




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com












¿Cuál es la mejor Biblia católica? ¿Qué Biblia leer?


«El pan partiéndolo y masticándolo se convierte en alimento, así como la Escritura, abriéndola y meditándola, sustenta al alma.» San Agustín de Hipona.




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com




*SUMA de Teología de Sto. Tomás de Aquino* (PDF) (Lo añado. Ténganlo).








SUMA de Teología de Santo Tomás de Aquino (PDF)


Santo Tomás de Aquino es y será por siempre una de las mentes más privilegiadas por Dios que ha habido en estos últimos veinte siglos.




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com


----------



## BlueOrange (6 Oct 2022)

He copiado al blog personal el post *#437* de la página 30 de este mismo hilo, y lo he posteado en el *foro de Telegram de La Quinta Columna*.

Ninguna sorpresa, e insito. Ricardo Delgado está rodeado de un equipo de lobos (de masones).


----------



## Cuncas (7 Oct 2022)

A mí me llamaste masón y asesino por avisarte hace un año de lo que se cocía en esa letrina.

Por cierto, te doy un consejo con toda la buena intención; si no quieres que se te jodan los discos ssd en los que instalas el sistema, no los llenes al 100%. Los discos ssd de sistema no deben superar el 60% de almacenamiento o corres el riesgo de que se jodan sin remedio alguno para recuperar información (al menos con las herramientas disponibles a nivel de usuario) y quedando completamente inutilizados. A mí me paso lo mismo que tú has contado en otros hilos, y me pasaba porque los llenaba casi a tope y de repente dejaban de arrancar dando fallo total, la suerte fue que me los aceptaron como devolución en garantía. Si aún los conservas puede que también los cambien por otros (creo que son 3 años de garantía) y al menos no habrás perdido el dinero.

Que Dios te bendiga y no te comas mucho la cabeza con esa gentuza, es un negocio.


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (7 Oct 2022)

La Quinta del Paypal.


----------



## BlueOrange (7 Oct 2022)

Cuncas dijo:


> A mí me llamaste masón y asesino por avisarte hace un año de lo que se cocía en esa letrina.
> 
> Por cierto, te doy un consejo con toda la buena intención; si no quieres que se te jodan los discos ssd en los que instalas el sistema, no los llenes al 100%. Los discos ssd de sistema no deben superar el 60% de almacenamiento o corres el riesgo de que se jodan sin remedio alguno para recuperar información (al menos con las herramientas disponibles a nivel de usuario) y quedando completamente inutilizados. A mí me paso lo mismo que tú has contado en otros hilos, y me pasaba porque los llenaba casi a tope y de repente dejaban de arrancar dando fallo total, la suerte fue que me los aceptaron como devolución en garantía. Si aún los conservas puede que también los cambien por otros (creo que son 3 años de garantía) y al menos no habrás perdido el dinero.
> 
> Que Dios te bendiga y no te comas mucho la cabeza con esa gentuza, es un negocio.



El *Garng Stalking* o por ponerte otro ejemplo, la *Agenda2030* ya que son la misma gente y el mismo problema a escalas opuestas, no se arreglan en el departamento de ventas de un Mediamarkt o similar.

Quédate con tu anzuelo. Que se quede donde está.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (7 Oct 2022)

Tenemos estadísticas de la masiva mortandaz de los pakunados????

O lo dejamos para 2023?


----------



## Cuncas (7 Oct 2022)

BlueOrange dijo:


> El *Garng Stalking* o por ponerte otro ejemplo, la *Agenda2030* ya que son la misma gente y el mismo problema a escalas opuestas, no se arreglan en el departamento de ventas de un Mediamarkt o similar.
> 
> Quédate con tu anzuelo. Que se quede donde está.



No tienes ni idea de donde está el anzuelo porque no he usado ningún anzuelo, sólo he intentado ayudar. Quédate tranquilo, no lo haré más.


----------



## BlueOrange (7 Oct 2022)

Cuncas dijo:


> No tienes ni idea de donde está el anzuelo porque no he usado ningún anzuelo, sólo he intentado ayudar. Quédate tranquilo, no lo haré más.



Acabo de mirar tus mensajes escritos, ver con quién estoy hablando, y me alegro por ello porque he visto que he metido la pata y me he equivocado contigo. En mí, frente a este mundo, los errores me saben bien y los aciertos duelen. Te debo una disculpa. Más exactamente dos disculpas. Por hace un año y por hace unas horas. He sido injusto contigo y he puesto carga sobre ti que no merecías.

Te ruego aceptes mis disculpas.

Un saludo. Cuídate mucho.


----------



## BlueOrange (7 Oct 2022)

El problema de La Quinta Columna no es *Ricardo Delgado*, que este señor es honrado, ha hecho un gran trabajo y además es Cristiano (de momento, viendo la gravedad que estoy viendo). El problema está en los *infiltrados *dentro del equipo de La Quinta Columna. Se ve claramente que son masones y que, consecuentemente, odian todo lo Cristiano y mienten como asesinos. Tal cual, no exagero, con todas las letras.

Dejo algunos ejemplos de cómo combate un masón, el sátiro Sr. Sevillano en este caso, y cuya arma es sembrar mentira y confusión. Así combaten todos ellos. Y recuerden que todo el liberal/marxismo cultural sale de las logias. Es decir, que la *masonería* es una bestia enorme.

*EL ODIO A CRISTO Y A LOS CRISTIANOS*

El Sr. Sevillano sosteniendo el insulto a la inteligencia de que el *Vaticano *ha sido *desde siempre*, desde hace dos mil años significa _"desde siempre"_,que *ha sido una* *sociedad secreta*,* igual que la masonería*, un poder en la sombra. Este odio y esa criminal forma de mentir son marca y señal de la secta de la masonería en su guerra contra Dios.







*EL ODIO DECLARADO DEL DOCTOR ESCONDIDO*

"Que venga *Jesús*;... Que venga el *Arcángel*...
Y *nos llevan engañando* siglos. Siglos.
Con sus profecías y sus mierdas."
- Dr. Sevillano.

"Todos estos iluminados, visionarios, *profetas *y todo eso
son gente neuromodulada por esta gentuza que tenemos
ahí alrededor flotando." (nota: por demonios).
- Dr. Sevillano.










"Jesús" y sus "profetas neuromodulados" - Las pezuñas del masón Sevillano (Programa 397)


"Que venga Jesús;... Que venga el Arcángel... Y nos llevan engañando siglos. Siglos. Con sus profecías y sus mierdas." Dr. Sevillano. "Todos estos iluminados, visionarios, profetas y todo eso son g...




odysee.com





Esto contesto en el vídeo:

"La *masonería *lleva muchas *décadas planificando* lo que ellos llaman
*Nuevo Orden Mundial*. Y *Borges*, masón, al igual que *George Orwell*
que pertenció a la logia Sociedad Fabiana, *refejó *parte lo que en su logia
se discutía.

Y el Sr. Sevillano, conocedor de esto, hace una* fraudulenta analogía* entre el masón
Borges y los profetas Cristianos, para endosar a estos últimos el masónico término
de neuromodulados. Es decir, de 'portales orgánicos' pilotados por demonios.

No hace falta ser un lince para verle las pezuñas a este sátiro masón Dr. Sevillano."

--- --- ---

"Una persona neuromodulada es una persona vacía donde demonios
la pilotan como si de una máquina autómata se tratase. Un NPC de videojuego,
que son personajes de relleno dentro de lo que la masonería llama, la Mátrix.

Es decir, una persona neuromodulada es una persona sin alma o 'portal orgánico',
término análogo a animales de granja sin inteligencia ni "conocimiento", de los
que es legítimo deshacerse mediante vacunación y exterminio.

Todo esto forma parte del sentir y jerga de la *masonería*, autora de la
pandemia de mentiras y obsesionada con levantar un faraónico Nuevo Orden
con los valores de la secta. Cuidado que son satanistas, pederastas y asesinos."

*EN EL SIGUIENTE VÍDEO LE CONTESTO HABLÁNDOLE DE SUS AMADAS PIRÁMIDES.*

- "Aquí, hasta ahora no hemos tenido nunca *ni un solo movimiento* en nuestro mundo, históricamente, que ha defendido a la humanidad. Éste es el primero." - Dr. Sevillano (Programa 397).

- ¿Ninguno?










¿Por qué renunciar al Cielo? - Contestando al sátiro José Luis Sevillano de La Quinta Columna (Programa397)


Contestación al masón Sevillano partiendop de una de sus insultos en el rostro de Ricardo Sevillano y de todos los espectadores, y partiendo desde sus pirámides que son altares a entiaddes demoníacas.




odysee.com





*LAS PIRÁMIDES DEL DOCTOR ESCONDIDO*

Vean la argumentación sobre pirámides y la Atlátida. Es decir, cómo se ríe en la cara de los espectadores y del Señor Delgado. Realmente hay desprecio contra los que seguimos el programa. Es tremendo este estafador. Es un sátiro y un trilero.










La Atlántida neuromodulada del masón Sevillano (P.372). Se ríe en la cara de Ricardo Delgado.


La Atlántida neuromodulada del masón Sevillano (P.372).




odysee.com





Y lo vuelvo a repetir. Este Sr. Sevillano tiene un pequeño *equipo detrás de redacción, no está solo*. Le han introducido en La Quinta Columna. Ha sido *una operación* de meterle con calzador en el único movimiento disidente que había verdaderamente independiente (La Quinta Columna del Señor Delgado). La masonería es experta en este tipo de operaciones de infiltración e "inteligencia" (la Iglesia por ejemplo, que está infestada de Bergoglios -de masones para combatirla desder dentro-). La masonería es una gran familia en *guerra contracultural*, que hasta te tiran dos Torres Gemelas como quién te cambia el aceite de un motor en el garaje de su casa. Es decir. Tienen capacidad de organización y motivación, y pare ellos meter al Sr. Sevillano en donde sea es coser y cantar, un juego de niños.

Está bien claro que este hombre está cumpliendo una pequeña misión y que no trabaja solo.


----------



## BlueOrange (7 Oct 2022)

*LOS DOS DISCURSOS MADRE DEL SR. SEVILLANO.*
*Programación Predictiva o Primado Negativo* (Ing. Social).

*RESUMEN/ESQUEMA INTRODUCTORIO*​
El Sr. Sevillano trabaja dos *discursos madre* o *corrientes principales* por decirlo así, dos hilos o familias conceptuales.

El *1er DISCURSO MADRE* consta de dos grandes afluentes o ESTADIOS.

*ESTADIO UNO*: Tienes tras fases con las que busca desviarnos la atención sobre los autores intelectuales y sobre los autores materiales/ejecutores/colaboradores. Es decir, borrar todo rastro y cegarnos para que no identifiquemos la raíz del problema (masonería y su Nuevo Orden Mundial).

Orientarlo todo hacia el término "ellos" (autores intelectuales).
Borrar el rastro del término "ellos": "No sabemois quiénes son" (los autores intelectuales).
Con falsa piedad y clemencia borrar el rastro de los autores materiales (los que ejecutan las órdenes; que -no se pueden negar- y se ven obligados a someterse y colaborar para no perder trabajos, etc).
*ESTADIO DOS*: Consta de una sola fase donde busca desactivar nuestra oposición, que no seamos resistentes a la Agenda2030 y que nos sometamos a lo inevitable y que aceptemos que _"tenemos dueño"_ - Dr. Sevillano (Programa 309 (02:00:08h) y en muchos más lo ha soltado abiertamente). Aquí traslada la idea de la 3ª Fase del ESTADIO UNO), donde narra el "sometimiento forzoso de los colaboradores de la *Agenda2030*",... y traslada esta idea hasta nosotros. Que nos sometamos nosotros también, que sigamos el ejemplo, para poder así seguir con nuestras vidas y no tener problemas.

"El *2º DISCURSO MADRE* orbita sobre una idea omnipresente, el _"conocimiento"_ como gran descubrimiento al que orientar nuestras vidas, y tiene muchos afluentes menores. Más adelante veremos que es un serpenteo narrativo para llevarnos al final a la GNOSIS, término griego que significa _"conocimiento"_ pero no como tenemos en mente sino como término absoluto en potencia cognoscitiva (_"ser como dioses" _(Génesis 3, 4-5) subidos a la mente de poderosos demonios y experimentar su potencia. Va de esto la peligrosísima gnosis, puro satanismo, la masoneía es esto, y que literalmente es un suicidio donde se pierde el alma). En este 2º Discurso Madre siempre comienza haciendo una aproximación del término conocimiento relacionándolo con saberes técnicos de los que todos estamos de acuerdo (cultura general, títulos universitarios, aprender un oficio, saberes cotidianos,...), para, tras esta introducción, ir modulando su discurso y terminar relacionando el término _"conocimiento" _con el *Misterio *(Jiménez del Oso, Íker Jiménez o José Luis Camacho). Es decir, parte del término en su acepción (sentido/significado) general para terminar orientándonos en a direccións a que nos interesemos por las artes que estudian en la masonería (la suicida GNOSIS). Y claro, endulza el término _"conocimiento"_ relacionándolo con el Misterio de Íker Jiménez y etc, para que no haya rechazo en nosotros, que lo habría si supiésemos que es eso de la GNOSIS (enlace).

En este 2º Discuso Madre (del que dejo un par de vídeos de ejemplo del Sr. Sevillano machando con este término _"conocimiento"_) vierte afluentes como el de las *pirámides *egipcias y sus matématicas imposibles que, en su narrativa, demuestran que había otras civilizaciones más evolucionadas antes que nosotros (habla de demonios sin nombrarlos para que, lo veremos más adelante, nos sometamos a ellos); temas como los delirantes *círculos en las cosechas;* lágrimas de cocodrilo como las de que _"ellos"_ (los demonios, "nuestros dueños" según el Sr. Sevillano. Iremos viendo todo esto) nos arrebatan y esconden el _"conocimiento"_, y etc, etc, etc. Es decir, anzuelos endulzados.

CONCLUSIÓN: Este señor Sevillano es un sátiro y un trilero y está bien claro que es masón. A continuación explico toda mi postura, porque todo este asunto está bien claro y a la vista de todos.

--- --- ---​
*EL 1er DISCURSO MADRE (DISCURSO GUIONIZADO) DEL SR. SEVILLANO*

¿QUÉ ASPECTO TIENE SU DISCURSO?
*Nunca* menciona las palabras *demonios *ni *masonería*, como si fuese peligroso, vergonzoso o tabú nombrar ambas palabras. Y *envuelve *todo el discurso en una maraña narrativa abstracta, indefinida, lejana, confusa e impersonal, y a este despropósito lo llama Misterio como si la palabra Misterio (Jiménez del Oso, Íker Jiménez o José Luis Camacho) fuese en sí misma un valor atractivo y positivo que da valor y sentido a un discurso; el suyo, insufrible y sin valor ni sentido alguno.

¿Para qué está diseñado su discurso?

PARA *BORRAR* EL RASTRO DE LOS *AUTORES INTELECTUALES* Y *AUTORES MATERIALES* de la pandemia
y, seguidamente, predisponernos a aceptar la situación como inevitable y a someternos a _"ellos"._

Lo primero.

*DESVIAR LA ATENCIÓN HACIA "ellos" *(autores intelectuales)

El término _"ellos"_ está hasta en la sopa. Todo son _"ellos"_ donde el Sr. Sevillano busca en su narrativa *desviar nuestra atención *sobre la autoría de la pandemia de mentiras (invisibilizar a los colaboradores: la invisible masonería). Y esto lo hace desviando la narración y con mucha repetición hacia el término _"ellos" _(los autores intelectuales) y en menor medida hacia el de _"élite"._ Deposita en el término_ "ellos"_ toda la responsabilidad y de esta manera *sacar de la ecuación y de nuestra vista* a los (autores materiales). A los cardiólogos que no saben qué es una miocarditis, a las enfermeras de todo el mundo que ninguna sabe qué está inyectando, a los pasillos de cadáveres covid a los que les han extirpado los órganos, a los criminales periodistas como Ana Pastor, políticos y covidianos de a pie que están apoyando la Agenda2030, y etc. Porque en la narrativa del Sr. Sevillano, sólo son_ "ellos" los responsables_, para acto seguido:_ "no sabemos quiénes son",__ *"no preguntes"*_*. Es decir, en un primer estadio *(de tres fases o pasos) *diluye nuestra reacción y nos adormece sobre los autores* (materiales) *de la criminal pandemia para que, en el siguiente estadio (estadio dos), aceptemos la situación como inevitable y nos sometamos a lo que venga de "ellos". *Esto es un guión perfectamente estructurado, estudiado y trabajado, y que persigue un fin bien concreto.

*ESTADIO UNO* (pasos 1º, 2º y 3º).​
*1º: ORIENTARLO TODO HACIA "ELLOS" *(los autores intelectuales: los demonios)

El resumen de la táctica del masón Sevillano está en que nos *desvía la atención* hacia "ellos" con el fin de* llevarnos a la aceptación* de_ "lo inevitable"_. Es decir, hace como que se queja mucho de _"ellos"_ para seguidamente, empujarnos a que aceptemos que no podemos hacer nada y nos sometamos a _"ellos", q_ue según él _"son nuestros dueños"_ (Programa 309 y más programas).

_"Estamos enfrentándonos a los *dueños *del mundo."
"Y cuando decimos que el mundo tiene *dueño*, es que lo tiene."
"Lo que pasa es que *el mundo se resiste a reconocer* que tiene *dueño*."_
– José Luis Sevillano (*Programa 309*).

Pero no nos adelantemos. Vayamos desgranando pasa a paso.​
_*"Ellos", TODO SON "ellos". *_*"No son seres como nosotros".*

Esta narrativa de lo ridícula que es se presta a chistes y comentarios jocosos.

- _¿Quién se ha meado fuera de la taza?_
Y dice el único chico a dos kilómetros a la redonda: _"ellos"._










"No son seres como nosotros", "ellos" (prog.397) Los embustes del masón José Luis Sevillano, de La Quinta Columna.


Los embustes del masón José Luis Sevillano, de La Quinta Columna. "No son seres como nosotros", "ellos" (prog.397)




odysee.com





A continuación* CONTRADICCIÓN CÓMICA EN LA NARRATIVA *del Sr. Sevillano.
Se han olvidado de estudiar y encajar el siguiente imprevisto. Un fleco suelto que canta _por soleares._

*Los "ellos" de quita y pon. Ahora sí,... Ahora no. ¿Ahora dónde están?*

Y ya la risa nos entra, por decirlo así, al verles comentar un vídeo de una muerte repentina donde el sujeto percibe presencias sobre él instantes antes de morir. Aquí _"ellos"_ están desaparecidos. De tenerlos hasta en la sopa hasta.... Mírenles.... Yo lo siento por Ricardo Delgado. Es un gran tipo y su aportación ha sido impagable. Sea lo que sea a partir de ahora muy agradecidos hemos de estarle siempre.

Sherlock Holmes - _"Es raro, es raro", ¿verdad?" _
Dr. Watson - "_Extraño. extraño"._










Querido Watson (Prog.397) Repentinitis con presencias


Las perlas del masón José Luis Sevillano de La Quinta Columna. Querido Watson (Prog.397) Repentinitis con presencias.




odysee.com





*2º. YA INUNDADOS POR EL TÉRMINO "ELLOS", AHORA TOCA BORRARLO: "NO SABEMOS QUIÉNES SON" *(los autores intelectuales: los demonios).
De esta manera desaparece todo autor material y también intelectual.

*"Ellos" *(nota: demonios); *"No sabemos quiénes son" *- Dr. Sevillano (Programa 316 y más programas)










Programa 316 - "No sabemos quiénes son". Una de las guinonizadas narrativas del masón Dr. Sevillano de La Quinta Columna)


Programa 316 - "No sabemos quiénes son". Una de sus narrativas guinonizadas del masón Dr. Sevillano de La Quinta Columna) El masón Dr. Sevilllano sigue una narrativa guionizada. Es decir, que sigue u...




odysee.com





*¿QUIÉN DA LAS ÓRDENES? - EL MISTERIOSO TELÉFONO DE GILA SEVILLANO

Diluír la responsabilidad en círculos de poder.*

El Sr. Sevillano se apoya constantemente en que los innombrables funcionan con un* sistema de círculos*. Sistema piramidal de círculos concéntricos donde las órdenes van cayendo de arriba abajo y donde el círculo que recibe las órdenes *no sabe de dónde *provienen, y a su vez las transmite a los círculos inferiores.

*Vuelvo a insitir*

Con esta premisa o base incial, la nada casual narrativa del Sr. Sevillano está modulada para borrar *de nuestra memoria* a los autores materiales, los que cumplen las órdenes, y así *desviarnos la atención* de toda esa enorme red de colaboradores que llegan hasta nuestros barrios, comisarías, corruptísimos Ayuntamientos, Ambulatorios, medios de comunicación y etc; donde la masonería está enquistada desde hace muchas décadas. Es decir, El Sr. Sevillano busca *apartarnos la mirada* de los *masones *de nuestros propios entornos, que son muchos. Los *aplaudidores de balcón* para que os hagáis una idea de la magnitud del problema. Y es esto, el ejército colaborador y ejecutor, es lo que persigue ocultar el Sr. Sevillano.

*Qué persigue el Sr. Sevillano en el siguiente vídeo:*
Borrar a Autores intelectuales y Autores materiales (o ejecutores)

- ¿De dónde vienen las órdenes?: de arriba. No sabemos. "_Ellos" _son los autores intelectuales.
- ¿Y quiénes son los autores materiales o responsables ejecutantes?: _"ellos_". Es decir. Yo, pediatra, recomiendo la vacuna pero, como tengo miedo de lo poderosos que son, "ellos" son los responsables materiales y no yo.
- ¿Y quiénes son ellos?: No sabemos.










¿Quién da las órdenes? - El misteriosos teléfono de Gila Sevillano (Prog.392)


¿Quién da las órdenes? - El misteriosos teléfono de Gila Sevillano (Prog.392) https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/oxido-de-grafeno-y-5g-la-peligrosa-banda-de-los-26ghz-prevista-para-la-2-mit...




odysee.com





*3º. FALSA PIEDAD Y CLEMENCIA PARA LOS AUTORES MATERIALES, INOCENTES AL TENER MIEDO A PERDER EL TRABAJO *(Claro. Pagar las letras del adosado y del BMW es más importante que la vida de la gente. Pobres pediatras asesinos, cuánto sufrirían si les dejan sin el BMW).

El último paso es el *borrado *de nuestra atención y memoria *contra* los autores materiales (la pediatra, el periodista, etc) dando una explicación de falsa piedad y clemencia a favor del autor material (los que te presionan, coaccionan y amedrentan para que te vacunes) y así es como cierra su narración guionizada con la que *esconde a la masonería* y *nos desactiva* para que busquemos por nosotros mismos.

Su guión plasma que es *comprensible someterse *a las* órdenes asesinas* que vienen desde arriba (_"No sabemos quiénes son"_) ya que, pobres autores materiales, *no pueden negarse* porque perderían el trabajo (y no podrían pagar las letras de BMW). La narrativa del Sr. Sevillano finaliza y se cierra con la idea de que es compresible que estas personas, los que te coaccionan para que te vacunes (pediatras, colegios, etc), asesinen para conservar el puesto de trabajo. *Es comprensible* y apiadémonos de sus trabajos mientras la gente muere por sus consejos. No es culpa de ellos (que ejecutan órdenes), sino de_ "ellos"_. ¿Y quiénes son _"ellos"_?. _"No sabemos"._

VÍDEO PARTIDO EN DOS

*PRIMERO *el Sr. sevillano comete otro de sus lapsus al reconocer: *¿Ves como trabajan todos para "ellos"?*










¿"Ves como trabajan todos para "ellos"? - Lapsus del Dr. sevilano (Programa 392)


"Ves como trabajan todos para "ellos"? - Lapsus del Dr. sevilano (Programa 392) https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/oxido-de-grafeno-y-5g-la-peligrosa-banda-de-los-26ghz-prevista-para-la-2-...




odysee.com





*SEGUNDO *y acto seguido lo arregla vertiendo la narrativa de falsa piedad para con los ejecutores materiales.










Los ejecutores, inocentes al someterse por miedo (muy oportuna clemencia) - El Sr. Sevillano corrige el lapsus anterior (Programa 392).


Los ejecutores, inocentes al someterse por miedo (muy oportuna clemencia) - El Sr. Sevillano corrige el lapsus anterior (Programa 392). El último paso o estadio en el borrado de nuestra atención y me...




odysee.com





*CONCLUSIÓN SOBRE EL ESTADIO UNO*​
Es un guión inteligentemente estructurado y programado, y que persigue un efecto bien claro y conciso. Es pura ingeniería social y nada de inocente y casual hay en él. Es evidente y está bien a la vista, y quién lo niegue tiene un interés personal en todo esto. Es decir, o que es masón o que está pagando las letras de un BMW (valga la ironía).

*ESTADIO DOS*
Que *aceptemos *la situación como inevitable
y nos *sometamos *a lo que venga de _"ellos"_​El Sr. Sevillano siguiendo el hilo del último paso, el 3º del PRIMER ESTADIO, donde en él nos prepara para comprender y aceptar el *sometimiento *de los sanitarios asesinos, *traslada *con su narrativa *el sujeto desde los sanitarios a nosotros*, para que seamos nosotros los que pasemos a *someternos *a _"ellos"_, los que dan las órdenes.

¿Y quiénes son ellos? _"No sabemos quiénes son". _- Dr. Sevillano (Programa 309, 316 y etc).

Este ESTADIO DOS lo *reflejé *en el mensaje *#437* de la pág.30 de este hilo que leen (hace unos días), y que también lo he *copiado* a un blog personal (enlace); pero lo traigo y copio a continuación, en el post que sigue a éste, para tenerlo todo recogido y de más fácil consulta.


----------



## BlueOrange (7 Oct 2022)

Copio y pego el mensaje *#437* en este post que por espacio termina en el siguiente (mensaje largo), y los mensajes *#438* y *#439* copiados ambos en el siguiente post. Los tres provenientes de la pág.30 (unas páginas atrás) de este mismo hilo que leen. El mensaje #437 trata en su mayoría sobre el *ESTADIO DOS* donde el Sr. Sevillano busca nuestra aceptación y sometimiento a _"ellos"._

Mensaje #437

El *discurso guionizado *del Sr. Sevillano: su *Programación Predictiva*
o *Primado negativo *para una *aceptación *y* sumisión *(la nuestra).

Programa 309 (*original*). El *vídeo *que he editado (extractos con subtitulado en lo resaltable) lo posteo al final del post.​
*1º* *¿Cuál es la situación?:* tenemos frente a nosotros la marca e la bestia (Certification Mark ID2020, que es el pasaporte digital de ciudadanía para el masónico Nuevo Orden Mundial), a la que se forzará bajo amenaza de muerte para el que lo discuta.
*2º ¿Qué quiere la masonería?:* que no haya resistentes a su proyecto de sociedad/mundo (Una "nueva era" basada en "principios masónicos" -Michelle Bachelet, Alta Comisionada para las Naciones Unidas).
*3º* *¿Qué trata *de inocular con sus narrativas guionizadas el señor Sevillano? Que no mostremos oposición, que no seamos resistentes al _"todopoderoso" _Nuevo Orden que viene. Que aceptemos el hecho de que_ "tenemos dueño".

"El salto cuántico ... es que el mundo, la humanidad, se entere, se de cuenta de que tiene *dueño*". _- Dr. Sevillano. (P309; 01:58:12).
_"Pero cuando sepamos todos que tenemos un* dueño*". _- Dr. Sevillano. (Programa 309), (01:58:56 ).
_"¿Debemos enfrentarnos a ellos? ¿Debemos colaborar?". _- Dr. Sevillano. (Programa 309), (02:01:14 ).

*Programar una respuesta de aceptación/sumisión
porque "es inevitable" el Nuevo Orden Mundial*​
Como veremos a continuación, se trata de una *narrativa estructurada y guionizada* para desactivar una posible respuesta de oposición (que seamos disidentes). Es decir, que aceptemos lo que venga. Son los _"dueños del mundo"_,_ "todopoderosos"_, no puedes hacer nada, no te metas en líos, conserva tu vida material y obedece para sobrevivir. Es por tu bien, para que no te eliminen.

*Discurso guionizado del Sr. Sevillano*​
Si nos paramos a observar el discurso del Dr. Sevillano podemos ver que* está guionizado*. Es decir, que no es casual, está estructurado y con un orden lógico narrativo para este fin de sumisión, y se puede ver que trabaja en equipo. Es decir, que no está solo a título personal, sino que tiene un equipo detrás (diría que escueto, poca gente), que le surte de líneas argumentativas a verter y que resumiría en dos líneas principales.

*Dos líneas madre sigue el Dr. Sevillano en...*
¿un año que llevará tal vez? No lo sé.​
* • A) 1º "TENEMOS DUEÑO": reconocer *que *están ahí *y que son todopoderosos (...y _"los que pagan los sueldos"_) y *2º,* *reconocer/aceptar* que es inevitable, que son los _"dueños del mundo"_ y que, por consiguiente, _*"tenemos dueño"*_. Y con este guionizado quiebro que repite como un *mantra* (miren las _"11 leyes de Goebles"_ sobre propaganda. Una de ellas es la repetición/lluvia hasta que cale), que terminemos anestesiados/insensiblizados para que aceptemos una sumisión a ese _"dueño"_ del que habla y que llama _*"ellos *_(y que los esconde entre tintas de calamar llenas de misterio)_*"*_. *3º. *Y termina este hilo narrativo con que *nos sometamos* para que *no seamos dañados* (_“No busques, son ellos”_) y *evitemos problemas*. El Sr. Sevillano *llega a poner* el infame ejemplo del *padre *de *Miriam*, una de las *niñas de Alcasser* (Programa 309; 02:07:17) donde le reprocha a este *padre coraje* (_"Son ellos. No busques. No intentes buscar justicia ¿Qué hizo el __*padre *__de __*Miriam*__? ¿Buscando justicia para su hija y sus dos amigas? Crearse problemas, porque se estaba metiendo con ellos. No busques."_ -Dr. Sevillano. Programa 309; 02:07:16 )). *Y más* reclamos delirantes de este tipo conforman esta primera *línea argumentativa,* *dirigida a programar en nosotros una respuesta de aceptación y sumisión.* (Programación Predictiva o Primado Negativo (términos de ingeniería social y este último, jerga interna de la propia masonería, secta que desde hace unos años se muestra en público sin pudor).

¿Quién puede estar interesado en que nos sometamos a la masonería mas que un masón?​
•* B) "EL CONOCIMIENTO"* como ente abstracto donde al final siempre lo referencia hacia el Misterio (Jiménez del oso, Íker Jiménez, Jose Luis Camacho, etc). En esta *segunda línea narrativa madre* saca afluentes como las *pirámides de Egipto* y sus matemáticas que nos revelan, según él, que ya había otra gente más evolucionada que nosotros (narrativa llena de omisiones y envuelta en misteriosos silencios. Es decir, que nos trata de colar que los demonios, los autores de las matemáticas imposibles de las pirámides y que soplaron a sus constructores, son esa civilización superior a nosotros) y demás narrativas fraudulentas del Misterio, llegando a dar credibilidad recientemente a los *círculos de las cosechas*, que son otra serpiente de verano para vender periódicos como los fue el Monstruo del lago Ness de finales del siglo XIX y principios del XX. Que aparecía cada año en verano, temporada baja de venta de periódicos.

*Directrices que sigue el Dr. sevillano en su primer hilo madre*_ ("Tenemos dueño")_
*Son cuatro conceptos.*​
1. *Reconocer *que están ahí, que existen.
2. *Aceptar *que son los dueños de todo (controlan los salarios, países y guerras).
3. *Obedecer*. Unirse a ellos para *sobrevivir*.

Sobre el término: *"Ellos"*
Esconde a los autores materiales (masonería) tras el velo _"ellos"_.​
Con el término *“ellos” *el Sr. Sevillano desvía la atención de la masonería y judería que ni menciona en ningún momento en casi ninguno de sus Programas. Casi nunca. Directamente no existen en el discurso de este hombre. No sólo no existen sino que los oculta con el, nada casual, término *"ellos"*. Término abstracto, difuso e impersonal que es igual de confuso e impreciso como el de _*“alguien” *_que usaba el humorista (masón) Gila (_‘Alguien ha matado a alguien’_), y que curiosamente, el Dr. Sevillano también menciona dicha expresión de Gila como sinónimo de _"ellos". _Y claro, con esta estudiada narrativa (es un guión aprendido),_ q_ueda completamente en el aire y sin saberse de qué o quién se está hablando. Es un guión para ocultar. Una narrativa guionizada y se ve claramente. Ahí le tienen a continuación y escúchenle al Dr. Sevillano. Unas veces con el _*"ellos"*_ da a medio entender que habla de demonios a los que no nombra como si fuese peligroso, vergonzoso o tabú nombrar la palabra demonios (_“no busques, son ellos” _-Dr. sevillano. programa 309; 02:06:50). Y en otras ocasiones muy difusamente enlaza con una élite lejana e impersonal, actores prescindibles que *“ellos”* (otra vez el lío, su maraña narrativa) ponen ahí, En esta narrativa del Sr. Sevillano no hay autores materiales ni de la pandemia ni de nada. Ni uno, a ninguno se nombra, sino que sólo hay un “*ellos”* abstracto e indefinido de los que, además, no se puede hablar (_“No los busques, están ahí en la sombra. No sabemos quiénes son”_ – Dr. Sevillano. Programa 309; 02:07:16). Es decir, la pandemia no existe. Son _"ellos". "No busques". "¿Y quiénes son ellos?", "No lo sabemos". _(Suma de frases textuales del Sr. Sevillano. Las tienen más adelante).

Sobre el término: *"No busques"*
Protege a los autores materiales (masonería) de que se investigue sobre ellos.​
Con el términos_ *"no busques"* _que lo relaciona con el de_ *"ellos" *_(_“No busques, son ellos”._ -Dr. Sevilano. Programa 309; 02:06:50), nos viene a decir el Sr. Sevillano, insistentemente y repetidamente: No indagues, no hagas preguntas. Acéptalo y guarda silencio.

*CÓDIGO DE COLORES PARA ESTUDIO DEL TEXTO*
Cada familia conceptual bajo un mismo tono​
En *negrita *las referencias a _*"ellos"*_, _"los *dueños *del mundo"_, _"*nuestros *dueños"._
En rojo los reclamos indirectos para aceptar y obedecer.
En azul eléctrico los términos textuales reconocer y aceptar.
En azul pálido las referencias al punto de inflexión para cuando la población acepte que tiene dueño y se someta. Esto es el_ 'éxitus' _que dicen ellos, lo buscado. Esto buscan todos ellos y el Sr. Sevillano con su discurso. Y este apartado es un lapsus o error que comete el Sr. Sevillano: una confesión de intenciones donde, metafóricamente, se levanta la falda hasta la frente y se le ve todo, en términos de intención.
Y en *naranja *el contorsionismo para que no preguntemos quiénes son _"ellos"_. Que no son nadie, que lo dejemos estar.

*CITAS DEL DR. SEVILLANO DEL PROGRAMA 309*
Las pueden encontrar en casi cualquier programa de La Quinta Columna​
02:06:55
... hay alguien que *manda *y a los demás nos toca *obedece*r, ¿no?
Pero, vamos a ver. Qué se puede hacer con aquel, con aquel que te paga el sueldo
con el cual estás comiendo. Contra eso qué se puede hacer.

01:45:39
Qué se puede hacer contra los que están *pagando los sueldos*
de toda esta gente que están, supuestamente, haciendo justicia,
haciendo ciencia, haciendo medicina. Qué puedes hacer.
Son ellos los que les *pagan el sueldo.*
Qué esperáis, ¿que van a hacer algo contra ellos?
Les *pagan el sueldo, comen de ellos*
Además algunos tienen puestos muy importantes.

01:46:16
Es decir. Qué puedes hacer contra *el que paga*
a millones de personas en el mundo y en sitios tan bien situados.
La pregunta queda ahí. Qué puedes hacer.
Es decir, contra *eso *qué puedes hacer.

01:46:32
Que te estás enfrentando a los que le *pagan el sueldo* a todo el mundo.
Cuando digo a todo el mundo, le digo a todo el mundo.

01:46:55
No somos nadie al lado de los monstruos que le *pagan el sueldo* a todo el planeta.

01:47:26
... son gente muy importante. Yo no me puedo enfrentar contra *esta gente*

01:47:51
¿No entendéis? Que nos estamos enfrentando con *los dueños del mundo.*

01:53:20
No te puedes enfrentar a *esta gente*. Esta gente son todopoderosos.

01:53:52
Esta es la cosa que uno tiene que tener claro.

01:54:24
... como para encima enfrentarte a todo esto.
... porque saben contra quien se están enfrentado.

01:55:12
Sí, sí, esto es así pero tú no sabes que como insistas, que te vas a quedar sin trabajo,
que te van a *sacrificar*, te van a *eliminar*, te van a...
O sea, todo el mundo hace lo que puede por *sobrevivir*.

01:57:52
Estamos enfrentándonos a los *dueños del mundo.*
Y cuando decimos que *el mundo tiene dueño*, es que lo tiene.
Lo que pasa es que el mundo se resiste a reconocer que *tiene dueño*.
Y mientras no reconozca que *tiene dueño,*
no podrá hacer nada contra él.

01:58:12
... el mundo, la humanidad, se entere, se de cuenta de que *tiene dueño.*
Porque en ese momento cambia todo. Todo cambia.
En el momento que reconoces que hay un tío o tíos por encima de ti
y que están manejando todo...
Ahí empieza, digamos, el cominezo, el principio del fin.
Ese sería el principio del fin.
En el momento de que nos demos cuenta que tenemos alguien ahí arriba.

01:58:56
Pero cuando sepamos todos que *tenemos un dueño*
porque todo el mundo sabrá que *hay alguien* por encima...

01:59:32
Lo vean, lo constaten.
Cómo que no *tienes dueño*. ¿Has mirado ahí?
¿Has visto lo que hace todo el mundo cuando se le presenta esto?
Mirar para otro lado, jueces incluídos.

02:00:08
¿Tenemos o no* tenemos dueño*?

02:00:30
El *dueño *de esto. ... El *dueño *de esto.
Si te atreves a retarme, vas fuera.

02:00:45
Y como no obedezcas y no hagas lo que están haciendo todos
Vas a tener muchos problemas.
Y todo el mundo lo comprende a ese nivel,
y hacen la vista gorda, y *sobreviven*.

02:01:14
Son los *dueños *de *todo*.
¿Debemos enfrentarnos a ellos?
¿Debemos colaborar?
Tú estas cuestiones no te las planteas,
si no tienes, si no reconoces que hay *un tío* por encima de ti.
Lo primero es reconocer que existe, que está ahí.* Tío o tíos.
Lagartos, grises o tíos como tú o como yo.*
*No sabemos quiénes* son pero son los *dueños *de esto.

02:01:56
¿Nos unimos a esto?
¿Nos enfrentamos todos contra ellos?
¿Cuáles son sus puntos débiles?
¿Tienen algún punto débil?

02:02:10
Si no reconocemos esto
no podemos nunca ponerle una solución y un fin.
Ni un término, ni un equilibrio.
Sencillamente ellos serán siempre los ganadores.
No habrá negociación, no habrá intercambio, no habrá status quo.
Seremos siempre nosotros los que seamos los aplastados
por estos individuos.
Por eso hay, primero de todo reconocer que están ahí.
Y cómo lo reconoces,...

02:02:52
*Yo no sé quiénes son.*
Pero sí sé que ningún juez a dado cabida con fluidez a todo esto.

02:03:09
Tú ves la huella, la presencia de algo en la sombra que está obrando ahí
y que *está dirigiéndolo todo.*

02:03:09
... *había alguien*,... (nota: en la URSS)

02:03:39
Y quién es el que ha mandado eso.

02:04:23
Es que son todos lo mismo. Es que son todos los mismo,
tienen el mismo *dueño.*

02:04:46
Pero da igual. El hombre pensaba que iba a salvar la vida de aquellos.
No salvó la vida de nadie
Sencillamente sacó a la luz, pues un crimen. (nota: nah, a quién le importa)
Pues como ahora lo estamos sacando los demás
y nadie nos hace ni puto caso.
Nada más.
Lo único que hacemos es crearnos problemas.


----------



## BlueOrange (7 Oct 2022)

02:05:26
A nosotros no nos sorprende porque *sabemos ya* quién paga a este tío. (Nota: nosotros sí, los demás no).

02:05:46
Pero como son *ellos*... *ellos *pueden ejercer ese tipo de violencia verbal,
psicológica, ellos sí pueden hacerlo porque* a ellos les paga el dueño.*
Los *dueños*...

02:06:32
Pero *quién *está *en la sombra dirigiendo* este país. (nota:¿sabías?)
*Quién *está en la sombra dirigiendo esto.
*No lo sabemos.
No lo sabemos.*

02:06:50
... pero por qué está matando este tío allí millones personas
y nadie abre la boca.
No te hagas esas preguntas de gilipollas,
*no intentes buscar aquí el culpable*
porque es que es el *dueño de todo.*
Deja de buscar.
Cuando veas un crimen de esa magnitud, deja de buscar,
no busques, *son ellos.*

02:07:16
Son ellos. No busques. *No intentes buscar justicia*
¿Qué hizo el *padre *de *Miriam*?
¿Buscando justicia para su hija y sus dos amigas?
Crearse problemas, porque se estaba metiendo con *ellos*.
No busques.
Cuando hay un misterio, una cosa que dices,
cómo es posible esto.
No, no busques que están *ellos* detrás.
*¿Y quiénes son ellos?*
No los busques, están ahí en la sombra.
*No sabemos quiénes son.*

02:08:22
*Quienes *están por encima de nosotros, los seres humanos.

*Nota: *El Sr. Sevillano se refiere a *demonios*, y *en ningún momento* referencia a Ángeles del Cielo ni a Jesucristo ni a Dios Padre. Únicamente _"ellos"_, los demonios, que según el Dr. sevillano son _"los dueños del mundo"_, "nuestro_s dueños"_.










Programa 309 - El Dr. sevillano y su dueño "príncipe de este mundo". (Juan 16, 9-11) Narrativa guionizada del Dr. Sevillano para una programación predictiva de aceptación y sumisión (18min)


“9 De pecado, porque no creyeron en mí; 10 de justicia, porque voy al Padre y no me veréis más; 11 de juicio,porque el príncipe de este mundo está ya juzgado.” - San Juan 16, 9-11. https://archive.org...




odysee.com





*CONLUSIÓN SOBRE EL ESTADIO DOS*​
El resumen del discurso que vierte el Sr. Sevillano, que es un guión bien estructurado buscando un fin, y centrado en *su 1ª línea argumentativa madre* de las dos que trabaja, vendría a ser algo así:

1º. Son _*"ellos"*_, _"alguien"_, _*"no busques" *_ni esperes justicia como equivocadamente hizo el *padre* de *Mirian *en los años 1990.
2º. *Reconoce *que son los dueños del mundo y *acepta* que tienes dueño.

Y en otras ocasiones, cuando trabaja su *2ª línea agumentativa madre*, que es igual de abstracta, confusa, opaca y llena de quiebros y omisiones, sería poco más menos algo así.

3º. Y centrémonos en el _*"verdadero conocimiento",*_ pirámides de egipto, círculos en las cosechas y etc. Todos estos atractivos reclamos del Misterio (distracciones y desvíos de atención más bien).

Es decir, y no es por faltar el respeto, sino que es la palabra técnica que define su actividad. El señor Sevillano, y puedo afirmarlo sin miedo a equivocarme, es un* sátiro, un jugador o joker,* y con todas las letras, lamentablemente. Y ni que decir que es masón y que lo más probable es que pertenezca a una logia francesa del *Rito de Misraim.*

Insisto. ¿Quién puede estar interesado en que nos sometamos a la masonería mas que un masón?

Tengan cuidado con él.

Fin de mensaje *#438*.

--- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- ---

*QUIÉN ES EL "DUEÑO" DEL SR. SEVILLANO*

_"El salto cuántico ... es que el mundo, la humanidad, se entere, se de cuenta de que tiene *dueño*". _- Dr. Sevillano.
_"Pero cuando sepamos todos que tenemos un* dueño*". _- Dr. Sevillano.
_"¿Debemos enfrentarnos a ellos? ¿Debemos colaborar?". _- Dr. Sevillano.

*EL PRÍNCIPE DE ESTE MUNDO*
Jesús menciona al ángel caído (Lucifer/Satanás)

“9 _De pecado, porque no creyeron en mí;_
10 _de justicia, porque voy al Padre y no me veréis más;_
11 _de juicio, porque el* príncipe *de este mundo está ya juzgado.”_
- Juan 16, 9-11.

El _"dueño"_ del Sr. Sevillano es éste príncipe, cabeza de todos ellos.

*MI REINO NO ES DE ESTE MUNDO*
Jesús ante Pilato.

_“*Mi reino* no es de este mundo; si de este mundo fuera mi reino,
mis ministros habrían luchado para que yo no fuese
entregado a los judíos; pero *mi reino* no es de aquí.“_
- Juan 18, 36.

--- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- ---

Mensaje *#439* proveniente de la pág.30 de este mismo hilo que leen.

*EL PROBLEMA ES QUE "EL MUNDO SE RESISTE"*

"01:57:52. _Estamos enfrentándonos a los dueños del mundo.
Y cuando decimos que el mundo tiene dueño, es que lo tiene.
Lo que pasa es que *el mundo se resiste a reconocer* que tiene dueño."_
- Dr. sevillano (Programa 309 y más programas)

*FIONA LASHELLS*




La siguiente niña de Florida, *Fiona Lashells de 8 años*, entre el 31 de agosto de 2021 y el 4 de noviembre de 2021 tuvo* veinte acciones disciplinarias *contra ella por negarse a ponerse la mascarilla. Las sanciones sumaron 38 días de suspensión expulsada de la escuela. La web del enlace anterior (veinte acciones disciplinarias) es de apoyo y hecha por su madre, viven las dos solas.

Esta niña, por su cuenta y riesgo, ella, su inciativa, se presentó ante la junta escolar en tres ocasiones con un discurso escrito por ella misma, para decirles a los responsables de sus sanciones lo que pensaba. Dejo las tres intervenciones de la niña, que su madre ha subido a Youtube. Enlace1, enlace2 y enlace3.

Algunas citas​
_“El hecho de que me suspendan por no usar una máscara *no me hará cambiar* de opinión. Puedes seguir suspendiéndome. Todavía tengo derecho a no usar una máscara”,_ dijo. _“No es justo que me castiguen porque *ustedes*, la junta escolar, *no están siguiendo la ley*”,_ dijo._ “*Todavía voy a defender lo que creo*”. “Espero que todos vayan a la cárcel por hacerme esto”,_ dijo Fiona. Agregó un pensamiento final: _“*Tus reglas apestan*”._








8-year-old with 38 mask-related suspensions gets roaring applause after confronting school board


A Florida second-grader told her school board exactly what she thinks of its mask mandate policy and recieved a roaring applause.




www.wnd.com





*MI CASO*​
Llevo desde marzo de 2020 sin coger tren, autobús de cercanías o Metro, porque me niego a ponerme la mascarilla y no tengo coche, por lo que me desplazo únicamente en una *bicicleta de ruta*. Y en la calle, nunca me la he puesto y me han multado unas cuántas veces, que me ha parado mucho la policía y no me la he puesto en ningún momento. Y me he tirado casi dos años (lo que ha durado) sin entrar en ningún comercio. Algo de comida desde la puerta de un chino o pakistaní; y la compra de casa hecha por internet en el DIA con envío a domicilio. Vivo con mi madre.

Y a día de hoy sigo sin coger ni un medio de transporte porque me sigo negando a ponerme esa mascarilla. Sigo con mi bicicleta.








ATENCIÓN: No han prohibido ir sin mascarilla por la calle. Se deja muy claro en el BOE: Real Decreto-ley 30/2021, de 23 de diciembre de 2021. - Un Católico Perplejo


Según la legislación vigente, el último Decreto Ley del 23 de diciembre de 2021, nada impide a nadie a ir por la calle sin mascarilla. NO se dejen intimidar ni coaccionar.




uncatolicoperplejo.com












No existe en el ordenamiento jurídico español la obligatoriedad de someterse a ninguna prueba médica. - Un Católico Perplejo


No existe en el ordenamiento jurídico español la obligatoriedad de someterse a ninguna prueba médica. Ley 41/2002 Reguladora de la Autonomía del Paciente. Ni siquiera bajo el amparo de una crisis sanitaria.




uncatolicoperplejo.com


----------



## BlueOrange (7 Oct 2022)

*EL 2º DISCURSO MADRE (DISCURSO GUIONIZADO) DEL SR. SEVILLANO
Sobre su insistente vertido del término "conocimiento" donde trata de llevarnos a la masónica GNOSIS*

Copio aquí parte del texto del mensaje *#512*, arriba de esta página nº35 en la que estamos ahora mismo.. El extracto del texto que traigo se puede encontrar al comienzo de ese mensaje *#512*.
--- --- ---​"El *2º DISCURSO MADRE* orbita sobre una idea omnipresente, el _"conocimiento"_ como gran descubrimiento al que orientar nuestras vidas, y tiene muchos afluentes menores. Más adelante veremos que es un serpenteo narrativo para llevarnos al final a la GNOSIS, término griego que significa _"conocimiento"_ pero no como tenemos en mente sino en términos absoluto de potencia cognoscitiva (_"ser como dioses" _(Génesis 3, 4-5) subidos a la mente de poderosos demonios y experimentar su potencia. Va de esto la peligrosísima gnosis, puro satanismo, y que literalmente es un suicidio donde se pierde el alma). En este 2º Discurso Madre siempre comienza haciendo una aproximación del término conocimiento relacionándolo con saberes técnicos de los que todos estamos de acuerdo (cultura general, títulos universitarios, aprender un oficio, saberes cotidianos,...), para, tras esta introducción, ir modulando su discurso y terminar relacionando el término _"conocimiento" _con el *Misterio *(Jiménez del Oso, Íker Jiménez o José Luis Camacho). Es decir, parte del término en su acepción (sentido/significado) general para terminar llevándonos a que nos interesemos por las artes que estudian en la masonería (la suicida GNOSIS). Y claro, endulza el término _"conocimiento"_ relacionándolo con el Misterio de Íker Jiménez y etc, para que no haya rechazo en nosotros, que lo habría si supiésemos que es eso de la GNOSIS (enlace).

En este 2º Discuso Madre (del que dejo un par de vídeo de ejemplo del Sr. sevillano machando con este término "conociumiento") vierte afluentes como el de las *pirámides *egipcias y sus matématicas imposibles que, en su narrativa, demuestran que había otras civilizaciones más evolucionadas antes de nosotros (habla de demonios sin nombrarlos para que, lo veremos más adelante, nos sometamos a ellos), temas como los delirantes *círculos en las cosechas*, lágrimas de cocodrilo como que _"ellos"_ (los demonios, "nuestros dueños" según el Sr. sevillanop. Iremos viendo todo esto) nos arrebatan y esconden el _"conocimiento"_, y etc, etc, etc. Es decir, anzuelos endulzados."
--- --- ---​Sobre el término *"conocmiento"*. En poco más de 10 minutos que dura el vídeo lo menciona en *38* ocasiones. Hasta en la sopa. Y se puede uno encontrar este término en toda la carrera circense que este hombre lleva como comentarista invitado en La Quinta Columna. Y dicho suavemente porque es harto grave todo este asunto.










Programa 388 - Las 38 cornisas del Dr. Sevillano, y un paso al frente.


Programa -288- La Carrera por la gnosis del Dr. Sevillano de La Quinta Columna Están matando a la gente y la preocupación del señor Sevillano está en la carrera por el conocimiento. Es decir, preocup...




odysee.com




En el siguiente ejemplo literalente el Sr. Sevillano se ríe en la cara de quiénes le escuchan.

"tiene usted que reescribir la Historia de la Humanidad. Pero no lo van a aceptar. Como los *círculos de las cosecha*s, como la *pirámide*. Todas *las grandes evidencias* del mundo que dicen que están ahí,_ "ellos" _las tapan." - Dr. Sevillano, (Programa 392), genio y figura de las artes circenses, dicho suavemente, insisto.










Las "grandes evidencias del mundo que dicen que ("ellos") están ahí." - Dr. Sevillano (Prog.392)


Las grandes evidencias del "conocimiento". Ovnis, "energías" para chupacabras, círculos en las cosechas, Jiménez del Oso y la Bruja Lola (Prog.392). https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/oxid...




odysee.com




A continuación copio y pego el mensaje *#421* de la página nº29 de este mismo hilo de burbuja, sobre los círculos en las cosechas.

*LOS CÍRCULOS EN LOS CULTIVOS *(del Dr. Sevillano)
La 'broma' de dos británicos que creó escuela

--- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- ---​"Eso es fundamental. Fundamental para nosotros saber si estamos solos o no, aquí. (3:13:04). Pues se lo tapan y te tienes que ¿? a eso de que se lo tapan. Y por qué lo tapan. No es que... Respuesta que dieron en los años setenta: Es que no es bueno para la guerra fría. (3:13:15).

Ojo. Esa era la respuesta cuando te decían que no te daban información, que era mejor que no sacaras temas de estos de luces y de aviones y eso, que podía ser un factor de confusión cuando la gente estuviera pratullando y que a lo mejor se liaban allí a hostias, ¿no?, por culpa de estas luces, ¿no?

No, no. Pero es ya a pasada la guerra fría y siguen ustedes sin dejarnos explicar qué es esto. Qué es eso del fenómeno éste. Pues porque no quieren que esta gente sepamos que está ahí en la sombra. Sus sociedades secretas, su falsa historia, sus falsas explicaciones a cosas tan graves como esto que vemos de *los círculos de las cosechas* (3:13:49) y esto que estamos viendo ahora.

Es decir, dónde estamos viviendo. ¿Os sorprende que os diga que..."

- *Dr. José Luis Sevillano*. Directo Nocturno de La Quinta Columna (*Programa -391-*).​
--- --- --- --- --- --- --- --- ---​Veo que en el *Directo 391* de hoy de La Quinta Columna en un comentario que ha pasado rápido han dado credibilidad a la siguiente _'broma'_ de dos británicos, *Doug Bower* y *Dave Chorley*, que fueron los autores de estos círculos desde *1976 *(por la noche los hacían con tablas y cuerdas) y que salieron del armario confesándolo en la televisión británica en *1991*. Durante la década de *1980 *se habló mucho de estos círculos británicos y que al final resultaron ser _'arte campestre decorativo'_ por decirlo así. Como si de poner unas cortinas bonitas al paisaje se tratase y nada más que esto. (Las imágenes del collage son recientes, de *imitadores*).






Copio y pego (Google translate).

*HOAX ART*
"Los bromistas del círculo de cultivos que iniciaron un fenómeno cultural mundial.

Crearon su primer _"nido de platillos voladores"_ en un campo de trigo en *Wiltshire*, Inglaterra, en *1976*. En ese momento, el artista y su amigo no tenían idea de la conmoción que su creación crearía en el mundo. A partir de entonces, creyentes y no creyentes contemplarían la legitimidad de estas marcas de otro mundo en los campos.

En *1991* salieron con su historia y explicación. Hicieron demostraciones con sus instrumentos simples para mostrar cómo crearon los patrones circulares perfectos. Sin embargo, *todavía hay* _"expertos en círculos"_, con autoridad en el campo de los estudios de círculos de este tipo, que no creen que los hombres fueran capaces de hacerlo.

Mucha gente todavía cree que fueron creados por *naves espaciales* y que estos hombres están engañando para parecer los creadores de tal trabajo. Se convierte en un engaño dentro de un engaño.

La pregunta sigue siendo, ¿quién engaña a quién?

Video de *Doug Bower* y *Dave Chorley* compartiendo su historia a través del periódico británico *Today*".












The Men Who Conned the World, 1976


The crop cirlce Hoaxers that started a world wide cultural phenomena. They created their first “flying saucer nest” in a wheat field in Wiltshire, England, in 1976. At the time, the artist a…




alexiaalmeida.wordpress.com




Hasta el criminal *New York Times* recoje la historia de Doug Bower y Dave Chorley.

*Crop Circles Were Made by Supernatural Forces. Named Doug and Dave.*
"En el caso de los círculos de las cosechas, la evidencia contradictoria más importante surgió el *9 de septiembre de 1991*, cuando el periódico británico *Today *publicó un artículo de primera plana bajo el título _*“Hombres que engañaron al mundo”*_, que revelaba que dos traviesos amigos de *Southampton *habían hizo en secreto más de *200 *de los patrones durante la *década anterior*.

*Doug Bower*, entonces de 67 años, y su amigo *Dave Chorley*, de 62, admitieron ante un reportero,* Graham Brough*, que a fines de la década de *1970 *habían comenzado a usar tablones de madera con cuerdas atadas a cada extremo para estampar círculos en los cultivos sosteniendo las cuerdas en sus manos y presionando las tablas bajo los pies. Luego vieron con diversión cómo sus payasadas anónimas finalmente atrajeron la atención de los medios y comenzaron a ser copiadas por *imitadores *de todo el mundo."








Crop Circles Were Made by Supernatural Forces. Named Doug and Dave.


Intricate patterns carved in fields across England in the 1980s were a viral phenomenon long before the internet fed us such prankster curiosities daily.




web.archive.org




El siguiente tuit es de este julio de 2022. Puro arte decorativo, y con la simbología de los de siempre.



*EDITO*

Al poco de escribir este post (17 sept.2022), La Quinta Columna comentó en su *Programa -392-* (18/19 de sept.2022) un artículo sobre los círculos en las cosechas, y lo comentaron durante unos *cuatro minutos*.

Dejo un *extracto de un minuto*. Está bien a la vista este bochornoso asunto. Saquen sus propias conclusiones


----------



## BlueOrange (8 Oct 2022)

(En construcción, falta terminarlo).

*LA PELIGROSA FARSA EXTRATERRESTRE QUE PROPAGA EL MASÓN JOSÉ LUIS SEVILLANO* (Programa 392).










La peligrosa farsa extraterrestre que propaga el masón José Luis Sevillano (Programa 392)


Este señor está propagando una narrativa muy destructiva y asesina. En una narrativa netamente masónica donde persiguen que aceptemos la farsa de los extraterrestres en vista a la implantación de la M...




odysee.com




Sobre la parálisis del sueño o visitaciones nocturnas (enlace).

*CUIDADO CON ESTE TEMA*​
Cuidado con esta *farsa *de los ovnis y extraterrestres porque es uno de los hilos/trampa más importantes que la masonería tiene preparado y va a causar mucha devastación.

*MARCA DE IDENTIDAD DIGITAL ID2020*​
Primeramente el tema de los *extraterrestres*, de entrada, *es una estafa* como los son los dinosaurios. Y este tema de los aliens es complejo y tiene que ver con el tema euromudulación, la IA, la campaña de promoción del 5G y su _"el internet de las cosas" _(todo con chip inalámbrico para nuestro monitoreo), el transhumanismo y el chip subcutáneo que será una suma de DNI/Pasaporte (es decir, contrato de ciudadanía) e historial como todos nuestros datos y movimientos que generemos en tiempo real.



https://id2020.org/certification










Marca de Identidad Digital ID2020: Contrato Social de ciudadanía para el masónico Nuevo Orden Mundial (es la marca de la bestia de Apoc.13) - Un Católico Perplejo


El Nuevo Orden que quieren vendrá a ser una conferederación internacional de logias que reemplazarán a los Estados. Quien se ponga la marca caerá en concenación.




uncatolicoperplejo.com












Óxido de grafeno y 5G: (la peligrosa banda de los 26GHz prevista para la 2ª mitad de 2022): MORTANDAD DE VACUNADOS EN MASA.







www.burbuja.info




*LOS EXTRATERRESTRES SON DEMONIOS*​
Todas estas estafas van juntas y en el mismo pack o paquete: la *marca de la bestia *(Apocalipsis 13, 4-18) que es lo que la masonería llama *"El Gran Despertar" *(el _'despertar espiritual' _de ellos, satanistas, que es perder el alma y es lo que persiguen con los _'estados alterados de conciencia'_ o GNOSIS). Es decir. Habrá una etapa donde la actividad demoníaca será enorme y llegaremos a oírlos y sentirlos. Y estas fraudulentas narrativas van encauzadas a ocultarnos el hecho de que se trata de entidades demoníacas. La masonería en su jerga a una tipo de demonios los llaman _"los grises"_ y que, según ellos, tienen un aspecto similar a lo que conocemos como extraterrestres.
​"_Ay de los habitantes de la Tierra!. Habrá *guerras sangrientas* y* hambres*, *pestes* y* enfermedades contagiosas*; habrá lluvias de un granizo espantoso para los animales; tempestades que arruinarán cuidades; terremotos que engullirán países; se oirán voces en el aire; " - _Nª Sra. de La Salette (1846).

*DOS MARCAS: FÍSICA Y ESPIRITUAL*​A ver si me logro explicar. La marca de la bestia tiene dos lecturas: una *marca física* (un chip que sin él no podremos ni comprar una barra de pan) y una señal/carácter/*marca espiritual* que la gente de la masonería adquiere con los "estados alterados de conciencia" o GNOSIS (subirse a la mente de poderosos demonios y experimentar la potencia de esas mentes) y que tanto codician y estudian en la secta. Esta marca surgida de la GNOSIS es perder el alma y el espacio resultante de nuestra alma perdioda, ese espacio en nosotros pasa a ocuparlo el espíreitu de Lucifer. Es decir, ser marcados espiritualmente por el diablo, pasar a estar satanizados y que es esto es justo lo que estudian y hacen en la masonería.








La huella, marca o carácter que imprime el pecado de muerte (la gnosis) en el alma. Por Monseñor León Meurin (1893). - Un Católico Perplejo


En qué cosiste llevar la huella, marca o carácter del espíritu del mundo, acepción para referirse al espíritu del diablo, inspirador de éste.




uncatolicoperplejo.com




Y de ahí el por qué el ponernos la marca de la bestia se traduce en nuestra condenación, porque hemos recibido la marca espiritual del diablo, como hacen los satanistas de la masoenría. En el Nuevo Orden quieren hacer una especie de gran logia mundial y el que se niegue, lo meten en campos de exterminio. Así está la situación.

*LA FRAUDULENTA NASA*​
Ejemplos sobre la NASA (ellos personifican la ciencia): Acuérdense de esto cuando lean sobre extraterrestres.








NASA: otra mentira masónica. - Un Católico Perplejo


Cuando la masonería se enquista en las clases políticas, y por extensión, en sus Agencias Espaciales… pasa esto. Que se convierten en instrumentos globalistas siguiendo la Agenda2030.




uncatolicoperplejo.com












Odysee


Explore a whole universe of videos on Odysee from regular people just like you!




odysee.com












Óxido de grafeno y 5G: (la peligrosa banda de los 26GHz prevista para la 2ª mitad de 2022): MORTANDAD DE VACUNADOS EN MASA.


Colapsos por vacuna en plena calle (China) (video_2022-09-08)




www.burbuja.info


----------



## BlueOrange (8 Oct 2022)

En fin...

Para el Sr. Sevillano somos estúpidos enemigos a esclavizar, animales de granja, borregos. Así nos ve la masonería a todos los que no nos interesamos por los_ *"estados alterados de conciencia" o gnosis*_. Nos ven inferiores o *sin alma* a los que no estamos satanizados. Tal cual suena esta locura.

*RESUMEN GENERAL*

El guión del señor Sevillano busca esto: En primera instancia un *flasheo *de atención y memoria sobre los autores y colaboradores de la pandemia/Agenda2030, para que pasemos después a *aceptar* la situación como inevitable y *someternos *a _"ellos", "nuestros dueños" _según el Sr. Sevillano y que es una mentira pero como un piano. Dueños lo serán suyos y por que él así lo quiere.

Y al final de toda su narrativa, el Sr. Sevillano trata de que nos interesemos por su _*"conocimiento"*_ que, tras muchas vueltas siempre termina direccionado hacia el Misterio de Íker Jiménez y etc. Es decir, nos pone en el camino hacia la masónica *GNOSIS *(conocimiento en griego, pero no el que imaginamos).

En tres palabras: flasheo, sometimiento y GNOSIS. Y que es justo lo que quiere la masonería con su Agenda2030: una *logia mundial y *que todos ingresemos a través de la marca de la bestia (*ID2020*).

(Para entendernos valga el ejemplo de Will Smith en Men In Black).







*RESUMEM *(insisto) *SOBRE LAS ASESINA CAMPAÑA DE VACUNACIÓN

¿QUIÉN HA SIDO?: *_"Ellos"._ _"No sabemos quiénes son"._ Es decir: *nadie*.
¿*Quiénes son los responsables *de las personas asesinadas por el Estado?: _"Ellos"._ _"No sabemos quiénes son"._ Es decir: *nadie*.

La gente se muere porque quiere. Las vacunas se han puesto solas. Nadie es empujado, ni mal aconsejado con mala intención. Nadie es culpable de mentir porque tiene la excusa y coartada del miedo a perder sus trabajos. No hay maldad intencionada en el mundo sino que sólo son _"ellos_" y nada más que _"ellos"._ ¿Y quiénes son _"ellos"_? "_No sabemos quiénes son". _- Dr. Sevillano (Programa 309, 316 y etc).



*INGENIERÍA SOCIAL
EJEMPLOS DE ESTRATEGIAS, NARRATIVAS E **IDEOLOGÍAS **A VERTER CONTRA LA SOCIEDAD*

Todo esto es Ingeniería Social, y* la masonería es experta en esto*. Dejo unos ejemplos de cómo las propias *universidades* (las que están en manos de la masonería se entiende, diría que la mayoría) desarrollan narrativas para que la masonería las *vierta* en la sociedad. Es decir. Para que nos haga combate contracultural con esas ideologías y narrativas (marxismo, feminismo, aborto, LGTBIPedo, cambio climático, pandemia, guerra en Ucrania, y etc, etc, etc. Todo el liberal/marxismo cultural es la acción de la masoneía). Que esta gente funciona como un *Estado dentro del Estado* y son muy numerosos. Qué ciegos que estamos.








The ‘Science’ of Manipulation: Researchers Craft Messages of Guilt, Shame to Foster Vaccine Compliance


There’s an entire field of research dedicated to developing messaging designed to persuade “vaccine-hesitant” individuals to get the COVID-19 vaccine — and none of it has anything to do with facts.




childrenshealthdefense.org












La "ciencia" de la manipulación: investigadores elaboran mensajes de culpa y vergüenza para fomentar el cumplimiento de las vacunas -- Sott.net


Traducido por el equipo de sott.net Hay todo un campo de investigación dedicado a desarrollar mensajes diseñados para persuadir a las personas "reticentes a las vacunas" para que se pongan la vacuna Covid-19. Ninguno de los mensajes examinados...




es.sott.net












‘Manipulación del comportamiento humano’, por Albert Biderman (1961). La masonería y su ciencia del sometimiento, su ingeniería social. - Un Católico Perplejo


Las siguientes técnicas de Ingeniería Social, dentro de la rama de la Psicología Social, a la que la masonería es muy adicta, son conocimientos que todo masón estudia y conoce.




uncatolicoperplejo.com












Experimentos de Asch y Milgram: Control Social Pasivo y Activo (Ingeniería Social). - Un Católico Perplejo


La masonería es experta en psicología del comportamiento. Las figuras más revelantes en este campo suelen ser judías. La ingeniería social se basa justo en en esto.




uncatolicoperplejo.com


----------



## BlueOrange (8 Oct 2022)

*LOS LAPSUS DEL MASÓN SEVILLANO*

De tanto hablar, al final, los lapsus terminan saliendo desde el subconsciente, donde un despiste te traiciona y terminas soltando lo que tienes en la trastienda. Es decir, aquello que ocultas y callas: tu intención.

Llevar una doble vida y con ellas, un doble discurso (lo que sabes y lo que cuentas) no siempre es fácil. Por ejemplo. Al marido que engaña a su esposa llevando una doble vida al final, por un descuido o por un lapsus narrado, lo descubren. Y ahí tenemos al sátiro y masón Dr. Sevillano, genio y figura de las artes escénicas. Mi voto de los Goya es para él, insufrible como lo es el cine español.

*"Y sois los primeros que merecéis ser exterminados". *- Dr. Sevillano (Programa 397).










"Merecéis ser los primeros en ser exterminados" - Los lapsus del masón José Luis Sevillano (Progrma 397)


De tanto hablar, al final, los lapsus salen. Le traiciona su subconcsciente y termina soltando lo que tienen en la trastienda, es decir, aquello que oculta y calla: su verdadera intención. Que no es u...




odysee.com




En fin.... No es sólo el Sr. Sevillano sino que es el sentir general dentro de la masonería. Es bastante duro lo que sale de ellos y todos trabajan para un genocidio. El Nuevo Orden no se concibe sin *exterminar *a los que sobran (yo mismo por ejemplo, y tú). Y hablan de ello abiertamente en sus logias. Nos ven como cadáveres con piernas (_'portales orgánicos'_, simple ganado). El satanismo es todo esto y son legión. No son sólo _"ellos"_, sino que llegan hasta nuestros vecindarios: los aplaudidores de balcón por ejemplo. Así de grave y extendido está el cáncer.

*"NO ADMITIMOS gente deshonesta en esta NUEVA humanidad". *- Dr. Sevillano (Programa 316).










Programa 316 - "NO ADMITIMOS gente deshonesta en esta NUEVA humanidad". (Lapsus del masón Dr. Sevillano de La Quinta Columna).


Programa 316 - No admitimos gente deshonesta en esta NUEVA humanidad (El masón Dr. Sevillano de La Quinta Columna). El masón Dr. Sevilllano sigue una narrativa guionizada. Es decir, que sigue un guíó...




odysee.com


----------



## BlueOrange (8 Oct 2022)

Creo que está bien claro todo este asunto, y muy a mi pesar que el mundo esté en la situación en la que está. Estamos viviendo tiempos muy excepcionales y el comienzo del descenso, lo que llaman el Gran Reinicio, lo tenemos prácticamente a la vuelta de la esquina en cuestión de meses.

Sea lo que sea a partir de aquí, todo mi agradecimiento a Ricardo Delgado por la impagable labor que ha realizado.


----------



## BlueOrange (10 Oct 2022)

*Telegram oficial* de La Quinta Columna.

"NO HAY NINGÚN CIBERATAQUE A UN HOSPITAL O CONSEJERÍA DE SANIDAD. TODO ESTO ES SOLO UNA CORTINA DE HUMO PARA ELIMINAR DATOS OPORTUNOS DE "VACUNACIÓN", HISTORIALES, ETC. ASÍ FUNCIONA ESTA MAFIA CRIMINAL Y ESTOS SON SUS MÉTODOS"

"*Los hospitales afectados por el ciberataque recuperan "gran parte" de la normalidad*
La Generalitat ha informado este domingo que ha logrado recuperar “gran parte” de los sistemas informáticos afectados por un ciberataque a la red de hospitales y centros médicos del Consorci Sanitari Integral. El ataque informático mediante un virus de tipo 'ransomware'..."














Los hospitales afectados por el ciberataque recuperan "gran parte" de la normalidad


La Generalitat ha informado este domingo que ha logrado recuperar “gran parte” de los sistemas informáticos afectados por un ciberataque a la red de hospitales y centros médicos del Consorci Sanitari Integral. El ataque informático mediante un virus de tipo 'ransomware' -que secuestra datos para...




www.elperiodico.com


----------



## BlueOrange (10 Oct 2022)

*LA ELECCIÓN DEL SR. DELGADO*​
Está realmente escorado este hombre (Ricardo Delgado). Está soltando en el siguiente vídeo (*Directo 402. Parte 1*) un calco de los mismos errores narrativos (las estimaciones religiosas fuera del tema sanitario) que lleva tiempo vertiendo el Sr. Sevillano. Toda esa maraña masónica lleva la firma de este último.








DIRECTO NOCTURNO DE LA QUINTA COLUMNA – PROGRAMA 402 – (PARTE 1)-La Quinta Columna


Si desea contribuir ayudando económicamente con el trabajo de investigación, estudio y desarrollo de todas las acciones llevadas a cabo por el equipo de La Quinta




laquintacolumna.tv




En el min. *09:40* se puede ver en Ricardo Delgado *sorna *(*su ironía es la que da el sentido del contenido de sus palabras*) contra aquello, justo aquello, el Cristianismo, donde tiene las respuestas; en lugar de las masónicas mentiras del Sr. Sevillano. Y llevo un tiempo viendo que esto último es por lo que se ha terminado decantando el Sr. Delgado. Por el error (por amor a su gente)

*CITO*​
"... y no sólo engañados, coaccionados y amenazados a inyectarse para poder viajar, para poder trabajar, algunos han viajado pero al más allá. Y otros desgraciadamente no han seguido trabajando salvo en el cielo o en el infierno ¿no?. Allí cerca de San Pedro." (10:04).

*NOTA:* Esta *ironía *donde plasma el hartazgo y desprecio hacia el Cristianismo, que en la forma de no diferenciar entre cielo e infiern, esto, muy visto ya, es puro satanismo masón (que sale de ellos; no digo que lo sea Ricardo Delago sino que estoy haciendo una analogía) que vierte esta secta para que la gente normal y corriente, nosotros en nuestra ignorancia, lo creamos. Pero muy curiosamente poca gente hay más consciente de Cristo que un masón, más que muchos Cristianos. El Sr. Delgado se ha terminado echando en los brazos de aquellos que cree que está combatiendo y que se niega a ver. No sabe quién es el enemigo. Se niega a saberlo. Es decir., No es que no vea la acción de la masonería, es que ha elegido no verla. No quiere ver la Verdad y es compresible, porque duele si hay gente querida implicada en ella.

En el min. *11.15* vuelve a insistir en que la humanidad está en guerra y que se trata de una guerra de civilizaciones, de especies (_"ellos"_ VS humanidad) y metiéndolas en una cadena trófica. Es decir, el mismo discurso orientado del masón del Sr. Sevilllano.

*NOTA *Lucifer/*Prometeo *y sus plagas llevan desde el principio, desde Adán y Eva, en guerra asesina contra el hombre, y el líbro de Génesis del Pentateuco del Antiguo Testamento, data de entre el siglo XVII y XII antes de Cristo. Dejo un ejemplo del la Verdad con mayúscula, verdad que está al alcance de todo el mundo:

*EJEMPLO ILUSTRATIVO*
*Súplica a San Miguel Arcángel*​
"Gloriosísimo príncipe de la milicia celestial, Arcángel San Miguel, defiéndenos en la lucha que mantenemos combatiendo_ “contra los principados y potestades, contra los caudillos de este mundo tenebroso, contra los *espíritus malignos* esparcidos por los aires”_ (Ef. 6, 12). Ven en auxilio de los hombres que Dios creó incorruptibles a su imagen y semejanza (Sap. 2, 23), y a tan _“alto precio rescatados”_ (I Cor. 6, 20) de la tiranía del demonio. Con las huestes de los ángeles buenos pelea hoy los combates del Señor, como antaño luchaste contra Lucifer, corifeo de la soberbia y contra sus ángeles apóstatas. Ellos no pudieron vencer, y perdieron su lugar en el Cielo. _“Fue precipitado el gran dragón, la antigua serpiente el denominado diablo y Satanás, el __*engañador del universo*__: fue precipitado a la tierra y con él fueron arrojados sus ángeles”_ (Apoc. 12,.8-9).

He aquí que el antiguo enemigo y homicida se ha erguido con vehemencia. Disfrazado de _“ángel de luz”_ (II Cor. 11, 14) (Nota: falsa luz, la GNOSIS) con la escolta de todos los *espíritus malignos *rodea e invade la tierra entera, y se instala en todo lugar, con el designio de borrar allí el nombre de Dios y de su Cristo, de arrebatar las *almas *destinadas a la corona de la gloria eterna, de destruirlas y perderlas para siempre. Como el más inmundo torrente, el maligno dragón derramó sobre los hombres de mente depravada y corrompido corazón, el veneno de su maldad: el espíritu de la mentira, de la impiedad y de la blasfemia; el letal soplo de la lujuria, de todos los vicios e iniquidades.". (El texto sigue, en el siguiente enlace).








Oración a San Miguel Arcángel, del Papa León XIII - Un Católico Perplejo


Gloriosísimo príncipe de la milicia celestial, Arcángel San Miguel, defiéndenos en la lucha que mantenemos combatiendo “contra los principados y potestades, contra los caudillos de este mundo tenebroso, contra los espíritus malignos esparcidos por los aires” (Ef. 6, 12).




uncatolicoperplejo.com





*CUIDADO CON LA QUINTA COLUMNA*​Y dejo de ver este programa ya en estos minutos iniciales. Lo veré más adelante y ciñéndome al tema sanitario, que de momento está íntegro y recomiendo seguirlo, pero la Quinta Columna ya no es una prioridad para mí. Seguiré cogiendo, insisto, lo que hable Ricardo Delgado sobre el tema sanitario, única y exclusivamente, pero no puedo seguir recomendando este programa, se ha vuelto peligroso y el mismo Sr. Delgado está a la deriva y a meced "sus amigos" y de las narrativas masónicas. Y esta secta de la masonería, aliados de los demonios e hijos espirituales de Lucifer/*Prometeo*, (Juan 8, 44), son los autores de la pandemia de mentiras, de la *Agenda2030*, que es la hoja de ruta que ellos tienen para la implantación de un *Nuevo Orden*, el de ellos, regado de *campos de exterminio* para disidentes.

No sigo más con esto. EL Sr. Delgado no quiere la Verdad. Ha elegido desecharla y echarse en brazos de error. Y puedo entender que le aterre enfrentarse al hecho, bien a la vista, de que su gente (masona) le traiciona.

*PRUDENCIA TAMBIÉN CON RICARDO DELGADO*
Triste tener que avisar también de esto​
Tengan cuidado también con el Sr. Delgado, lamento decir esto, que ya se está traicionando a sí mismo (es cristiano, de momento). Es muy preocupante la situación en la que está, ciego como un topo y además, insisto con esto, abandonándose en los brazos de sus enemigos a los que ama (y nada de malo hay en amar a tus enemigos, desearles el mismo bien que tú deseas para ti) y, aquí está el problema, que confía ciegamente en ellos. Su amor le ciega. No los ve.

*NUESTRAS GRANJAS DE 'CAIMANES'*
Tener a gente allegada caída dentro de la secta de la masonería​
Lo que hay que hacer en esta situación es tratar de cuidar de ellos, pero no cogiendo sus errores. Amar a tu gente caída en la secta, pero no coger sus errores y mentiras. Tener masones en la familia; y éste es mi caso también y muy sangrante; consiste por decirlo así en *ser cuidador en una granja de caimanes*. Les cuidas, acompañas y tratas de velar por ellos, pero no puedes confiarte (confiar en ellos) ni por un instante porque acabarían y sin dudarlo, contigo. No son de tu raza y no están contigo aunque duela horrores acercarse a esta Verdad. Debemos tratar de aprender a velar por ellos pero sin caer en ellos. Por su bien y por el nuestro.

*SÓLO HAY DOS RAZAS ESPIRITUALES*​
*Respondiendo a los errores* que hace suyos el Sr. Delgado.

*Es errado el término *_*'especies'* _*en Teología y Espiritualidad*
(Ángeles y demonios)​
En *Teología Católica* (que es la única Verdadera, y escuece a los hijos de la GNOSIS que lo sepamos) y en Espiritualidad no hay dos especies sino muchísimas más. Cada Ángel (y también cada demonio) es una especie en sí mismo y diferente de los demás Ángeles. No son como nosotros, todos englobados en una misma especie, sino que los Ángeles, cada uno de ellos, es una especie única de un sólo ejemplar. Hay mucha distancia en la naturaleza de los Ángeles entre sí (y también entre la de los demonios). Hay tanta distancia, por decirlo así, entre dos Ángeles (dos individuos) como la que hay entre los Ángeles y el hombre ¿Ves *Ricardo *como no sabes nada de Espiritualidad ni de temas religiosos? Y estás en manos peligrosas que sí saben todo esto y que no te lo dan, porque están en otra guerra donde tú, para ellos, eres una herramienta que se controla con _"amistad"_ y mentiras.

*Lo que nos diferencia a espíritus y humanos
es la paternidad espiritual: ser hijo de Dios o de Lucifer*
(y esto lo elegimos nosotros).​
Sólo hay dos pueblos o razas espirituales: *la de Dios* (los nacidos de Dios (*Juan 1, 13*)* y la del diablo *(los nacidos del diablo (Juan 8, 44)). Estos últimos son los que se decantan y eligen el poder del_ 'conocimiento/__GNOSIS__/subirse a la mente del diablo'; el 'seréis como Dios' _- Génesis 3, 5-7; con el que el diablo engaña al hombre desde nuestro principio, vieja serpiente. Y antes que a nosotros lo hizo con los suyos, los Ángeles, y los que le siguieron cayeron junto con él, Lucifer, y de ahí el comienzo y andadura del pueblo/raza maldita.

“los que, no de la sangre, ni de la voluntad de la carne, ni de la voluntad de varón, sino *de Dios son nacidos*.” - Juan 1, 13. (*NOTA*: es decir, los que responden a las inspiraciones del Espíritu Santo (en todos nosotros) y se deciden a seguirlas. Por ejemplo, cuando sentimos algo ondo y muy especial (ese amor sin interés, darse, darlo todo, ese sentir agradecimiento por ser amado y querer *elegir amar el Bien en sí por encima de nuestro interés personal/material*)... cuando sentimos algo ondo y muy especial al escuchar una canción por ejemplo, y se nos humedecen los ojos y asoma una lágrima, Ese sentimiento, Ese, que es pura y verdadera belleza, es el Espíritu Santo tocándonos. Es Dios llamando a nuestra puerta ¿Entendéis la belleza que es Dios en sí mismo (y que Lucifer trata de imitar y suplantar) y la seriedad de todo esto? ¿Y entendéis el duro peligro que corremos si, por el contrario, escuchamos a nuestro enemigo la vieja serpiente tentándonos con su *poder*/GNOSIS/conocimiento; es decir, con _"ser como dios"_ - Génesis 3, 5-7?).
--- --- ---
“Vosotros sois *nacidos del diablo*, y *queréis *cumplir los deseos de vuestro padre. El es *homicida* desde el principio y no se mantuvo en la verdad, porque la verdad no estaba en él. Cuando habla la mentira, habla de lo suyo propio, porque él es *mentiroso* y padre de la mentira.” - Juan 8, 44. (*NOTA*: estos *se eligen a sí mismos por encima del bien y del mal*).

Esto se dijo Lucifer al volverse contra nosotros. Habla de su GNOSIS.





​Ángeles y Cristianos están en la misma raza. Y por consiguiente, demonios (todos los demonios sin excepción) e hijos de la gnosis está en su propia raza diferenciada y opuesta a la anterior mencionada.

*NUESTRA NATURALEZA ES ANÁLOGA A LA DE LOS ÁNGELES*
Y esto busca destruir el diablo​
El hombre al dejar este mundo y llegar al Cielo *pasa a tener la misma naturaleza que los Ángeles*. A esto se le denomina la *Coronación de la Gloria* (la Gloria es Dios mismo) o también *La Visión Beatífica, *que nos transforma en naturaleza y pasamos a ser como los Ángeles del Cielo con la misma potencia cognoscitiva que ellos tienen. Y será nuestra naturaleza personal e individual y sin depender de nadie, nuestro ser, tener esas potentísimas mentes.













"... seréis como ángeles del cielo." - Marcos 12, 25. - Un Católico Perplejo


La naturaleza del hombre es análoga a la de los Ángeles y la hacemos plena una vez llegados al Cielo.




uncatolicoperplejo.com




Y en cambio, los hijos de la GNOSIS no tendrán esto. Quedarán incompletos y además el diablo les dará un trato brutal, porque su meta es otra y siempre traiciona a los que le rinden obediencia. Y esta es la guerra de Lucifer contra el hombre: devastar nuestras almas y no ensalzarlas. Al final sólo es esto. Devastar todas las almas que pueda. Destruír la obra de Dios, que somos nosotros y que también lo intentó con los Ángeles fieles a Dios (que hubo durísimos combates antes de que el diablo se volviese contra nosotros).








El pueblo del anticristo, por San Agustín de Hipona. - Un Católico Perplejo


La palabra antricristo tiene dos lecturas: como un hombre individual y como "la multitud de las personas que hacen cuerpo con él".




uncatolicoperplejo.com












La huella, marca o carácter que imprime el pecado de muerte (la gnosis) en el alma. Por Monseñor León Meurin (1893). - Un Católico Perplejo


En qué cosiste llevar la huella, marca o carácter del espíritu del mundo, acepción para referirse al espíritu del diablo, inspirador de éste.




uncatolicoperplejo.com









GNOSIS: Sobre los ‘estados alterados de conciencia’ donde se pierde el alma y se pasa a ser nacido del diablo (Juan 8, 44).


Nota Introductoria sobre las fuentes dogmáticas de la Cábala judía Talmúdica La Cábala judía (que no es de Moisés sino luciferina), era una tradición oral paralela que llevaba oculta la clase sacerdotal farisea. Estas doctrinas beben de las fuentes de la antigua India y Persia. Estos últimos...




www.burbuja.info





*LA MENTIRA COMO ARMA DE GUERRA*​
Toda la narrativa del Sr. Sevillano es masónico fraude y él es muy consciente de ello. Muy consciente, cosa que el Sr. Delgado, no. Las narrativas que vierte la secta son para que las creamos los demás, que ellos son muy conscientes de que no son así. *La mentira* la ven como una *herramienta/arma de control* social. No olvidemos que este pueblo *está en guerra contracultural*, en combate, por levantar su NOM, un sistema esclavista mundial con ellos en la cima de la pirámide. Es el espíritu que habita en ellos, el motor que les empuja y es, el mismo espíritu desde las logias de Tokio hasta las de Santiago de Chile, el mismo espíritu que habita en la ONU, en el World Economic Forum y en mis vecinos covidianos que salían a sus balcones a aplaudir la farsa de corona engaño. El mismo espíritu de la GNOSIS (Lucifer) y de ahí ahí que el proyecto y deseo de un Nuevo Orden Mundial sea el mismo en todos ellos; _"y *queréis *cumplir los deseos de vuestro padre."_ - *Juan 8, 44*.

*"La mentira es un arma revolucionaria."* - Vladimir Lenin​
Vladimir Ilich Ulianovich, Lenin (1870-1924). Acató la obediencia masónica en 1908 en la logia suiza _“Art et Travail”_. Posteriormente se unió a la _“B’nai B’rith”_ exclusiva para judíos. Lo cuentan, entre otros autores, Nikolai Svitkov, en un trabajo publicado en París, en 1932: “Sobre la Francmasonería en el Destierro Ruso”.








Rusia 1917: La Revolución judía de la escuadra y el compás. - Un Católico Perplejo


El marxismo cultural nace de las logias masónicas con la finalidad de reventar "discretamente" al país que parasitan: hacerse con sus instituciones. Judaísmo, masonería y marxismo son madre, hija y nieta. Son lo mismo.




uncatolicoperplejo.com




Todo el marxismo cultural es la acción de esta secta en su guerra cultural por instaurar su modelo de mundo (NOM). Y a todas estas evidencias, el Sr. Delgado se niega a valorarlas. No es que no las vea, sino que elige negarse a la evidencia. Y es aquí donde está el problema. No en que no vea, sino que elige por amor a los suyos, no ver la evidencia. Y se entiende, es doloroso.

*ELIJAN LA VIDA*

_"Jesús le dice: *Yo soy* *el camino, y la verdad, y la vida*; nadie viene al Padre, sino por mí."_
- San Juan 14, 6.​
Cuídense mucho y elijan querer ir al Cielo, que deseo para ustedes, aparte de la obviedad, lo que para mí quiero. Porque a todo aquel que quiera ir al Cielo se le abren las puertas, que están abiertas además de par en par, y de hecho *se nos espera a todos* y el que no llega, es porque por el camino *lo ha elegido así*, muy lamentablemente.

_«Señor, a Ti no te pierde sino el que te abandona.”_
–San Agustín de Hipona (Conf. IV, 9.14).

_“Señor mío, más vale encontrarte sin haber resuelto tus enigmas, que resolverlos y no encontrarte.”_
-San Agustín de Hippna (Conf. I, V, 3).​
San Agustín nos habla, y así es, que vale más amar la vida (del prójimo), el Bien y la Verdad que todo el poder/conocimiento en bruto y en potencia habido y por haber. Que *el amor de un niño pesa más, infinitamente más*, que todo el poder cognoscitivo de Lucifer y de sus demonios, y son muchos, demasiados. Y ninguno de ellos es aliado del hombre sino que son depravados asesinos y excelentes actores.


----------



## Mongo Blogger (12 Oct 2022)

Creo que mi hilo encaja bien aquí @Cuncas @BlueOrange 






En mi entorno hay una mujer muy metida en el mundo de las conspiraciones y creo que detrás hay una estafa económica


Siempre fue una persona religiosa, espiritual o supersticiosa, pero la cosa va empeorando cada vez más. Más o menos, las teorías en las que cree son tal que así: - todos somos una reencarnación de vidas anteriores - los extraterrestres abducen a un 20% de la población mundial y han hecho un...




www.burbuja.info





Espero vuestras opiniones


----------



## BlueOrange (12 Oct 2022)

Hoy, día de la Hispanidad, he hecho este hilo/testimonio de nuestra herencia cultural. Esta es la Historia de _"la Humanidad"_, parte de ella, y no lo que vomita el masón _José Luis Sevillano_ en La Quinta Columna.





REYES CATÓLICOS: La expulsión de los judíos del Reino de España en 1492.


REYES CATÓLICOS La expulsión de los judíos del Reino de España en 1492. Reyes Católicos y Escudo Real, un águila en referencia a San Juan Evangelista, apodo surgido a su altura contemplativa. La principal razón, entre otras, que impulsó el decreto de expulsión de la comunidad judía del Reino...




www.burbuja.info





*LA PRIMERA UNIVERSIDAD DE AMÉRICA Y DE ASIA: CATÓLICAS Y ESPAÑOLAS*​
¿Sabíais que la primera Universidad del continente americano fue levantada por la Iglesia y por cristianos españoles? *La Universidad Nacional Mayor de San Marcos* (1551 - presente),





¿Y que la primera Universidad de Asia fue levantada por la Iglesia y por cristianos españoles? La *Pontificia y Real Universidad de Santo Tomás, Universidad Católica de Filipinas* (1611 - actualidad).


----------



## Hugiblue (12 Oct 2022)

Puedes desprestigiar todo lo que quieras a la 5ta Columna...

¿Pero hay o no grafeno en los inyectables?


----------



## BlueOrange (13 Oct 2022)

Hugiblue dijo:


> Puedes desprestigiar todo lo que quieras a la 5ta Columna...
> 
> ¿Pero hay o no grafeno en los inyectables?



¿Grafeno? Mira *este *artículo o el primer post de este hilo. ¿Quién los han escrito? ¿Qué se dice en ellos? ¿Me has visto cambiar de opinión respecto al grafeno?

El *prestigio o desprestigio* a La Quinta Columna no lo otorgo yo, se lo dan ellos a sí mismos en base a una trayectoria. Y yo me limito a denunciar la evidencia. Que José Luis Sevillano cuando habla de temas que *no *son sanitarios está vertiendo una narrativa guionizada y que es un estafador, un masón infiltrado en La Quinta Columna. Se le detecta fácil por la narrativa masónica que vierte.

El Sr. Sevillano está engañando a la gente y esto lo he dejado explicado sobradamente. Un ejemplo: mensaje *#501* y siguientes.


----------



## BlueOrange (14 Oct 2022)

Tuit visto en el *Telegram *de La Quinta Columna.


----------



## BlueOrange (14 Oct 2022)

*Muere Jesús Candel (Spiriman).*









Muere Jesús Candel (Spiriman) - El Diestro


Muere Jesús Candel (Spiriman)




www.eldiestro.es




_





Jesús Candel haciendo el mudra o signo masónico "de poder" o "empoderamiento",
en el marco de la lucha y combate por la casua masónica: levantar el NOM. (__Ejemplo1__; __ejemplo2__, __ejemplo3__, __ejemplo4__)._

A este señor le seguía hace pocos años. Sobre 2018 tal vez, hablo de memoria. Le descubrí, que mentía, según iba aprendiendo y dejé de seguirle, y he estado viendo cómo se ha oscurecido interiormente en este corto lapso de tiempo. Era masón Jesús Candel. Y en los dos últimos años muy comprometido con la _"causa"_ de la Agenda2030. Es decir. Otro vocero de la pandemia de mentiras y sospecho que su propia gente se ha deshecho de él inoculándole un cáncer express.

Que Dios se apiade de este señor y de todos nosotros, porque somos nosotros los que elegimos dónde queremos estar. Y éste es nuestro gran problema: nosotros mismos.


----------



## otroyomismo (14 Oct 2022)

BlueOrange dijo:


> *Muere Jesús Candel (Spiriman).*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



y esto, a santo de que?
(nah, simple curiosidad)


----------



## BlueOrange (15 Oct 2022)

Este señor, *Luis Marcelo Martínez*, es el que debería salir todos los días en La Quinta Columna. Si no es él un vídeo suyo, ¡¡todos los días!!,... y no el siniestro* sátiro y masón del Dr. Sevillano*, polvorienta serpiente.

Extracto de 12 minutos.









Dr. Luis Marcelo Martínez - La verdad de la Pandemia (30 diciembre 2021) (Extracto de pocos minutos de la ntrevista completa de 55 minutos)


Dr. Luis Marcelo Martónez - La verdad de la Pandemia (30 diciembre 2021) (Extracto de pocos minutos de la ntrevista completa de 55 minutos). El siguiente vídeo es el extracto de pocos minutos de la e...




odysee.com





Entrevista entera (55 minutos)









Dr. Luis Marcelo Martínez - La verdad de la Pandemia (30 diciembre 2021) (Entrevista completa) (55 minutos)


El siguiente vídeo es la entrevista completa de 55:00 minutos publicada el 30 de diciembre de 2021 por CanalTLV1 en su canal de odysee.com, y titulado «Exposición del Dr. Luis Marcelo Martinez, especi...




odysee.com





*¿Y POR QUÉ DIGO ESTO?*

Porque Luis Marcelo Martínez no sólo* no miente* en temas sanitarios al igual que el Dr. Sevillano,* sino que además,* tampoco lo hace en temas ajenos (geopolítica y religión) a los asuntos médicos. La lectura política que hace de la situación el Sr. Martínez no sólo es correcta, sino que además no hay intención en él de mentir/combatir (no es masón, no está en guerra por levantar ningún NOM como sí lo está el sátiro Sevillano), sino que el Sr. Martínez sólo tiene en mente avisar, alertar y ayudar, nada más que esto. Cosa que no hace el sátiro Sevillano con su masónica narrativa de que_ "__*aceptemos que tenemos dueño*__"_ en referencia a* "ellos"* (demonios) y por consiguiente a la Agenda2030 ¡¡¡Que está trabajando para que aceptemos a _"ellos" _y a su Agenda2030!!!

Y no contento éste insufrible sinvergüenza Sevillano,* te pone de ejemplo* al padre de Miriam (Alcasser) sobre que tenía que haberse callado y haber aceptado que a su hija la violasen en grupo durante dos semanas antes de sacrificarla a _*"ellos"*._ Yo lo sacaba a patadas del programa.

--- --- ---
"Son ellos. No busques. *No intentes* buscar justicia
¿Qué hizo el *padre *de *Miriam*?
*¿*Buscando justicia para su hija y sus dos amigas?
Crearse problemas, porque se estaba metiendo con *ellos*.
No busques."

- Dr. Sevillano (*02:07:16* - Programa 309)
--- --- ---​
*EL "DEFENSOR DE LA HUMANIDAD"*
Próximamente en el universo Marvel.

*Enlace *al post del telegram oficial de La Quinta Columna.

"CATEGORÍAS.
PERDÓN POR NO TENER LA SUFICIENTE
CATEGORÍA, SI FUERA ÉSTA NECESARIA,
PARA DEFENDER LA CAUSA DE LA
HUMANIDAD.
LOS QUE LA TIENEN, NO QUIEREN
ENSUCIARLA Y POR ESO TAN NOBLE CAUSA
NO TIENE A OTROS QUE LUCHEN POR ELLA.
PARA LA QUINTA COLUMNA".
José Luis Sevillano.







*ESCUELA DE ATENAS*

El cuadro, muy famoso, es de Raphael,* 'Scuola di Atene' (1509-1511)*. Es muy estimado por la gente de la secta de la masonería (Ejemplo de la *"sabiduría/conocimiento" *de estos pobres cursis e insensatos).

















GNOSIS: Sobre los ‘estados alterados de conciencia’ donde se pierde el alma y se pasa a ser nacido del diablo (Juan 8, 44).


Nota Introductoria sobre las fuentes dogmáticas de la Cábala judía Talmúdica La Cábala judía (que no es de Moisés sino luciferina), era una tradición oral paralela que llevaba oculta la clase sacerdotal farisea. Estas doctrinas beben de las fuentes de la antigua India y Persia. Estos últimos...




www.burbuja.info










https://uncatolicoperplejo.files.wo...ogia-chilena-universo-y-mundo-gaia-gnosis.jpg


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Oct 2022)

BlueOrange dijo:


> Este señor, *Luis Marcelo Martínez*, es el que debería salir todos los días en La Quinta Columna (si no es él un vídeo suyo, ¡¡todos los días!!,... y no el siniestro* sátiro y masón del Dr. Sevillano*, polvorienta serpiente.
> 
> Extracto de 12 minutos.
> 
> ...



pero como te metes tan con el pobre Sevillano

es cuestion de mentalidad. Es mas ..... " catastrofista" por diversas razones 

Lo de que " que esta orientado a la indefension aprendida" y que "eso es por que es un infiltrado" ... hombre es mas complejo creo

mas bien cuestiones de vision personal de la vida, que cada cual parte de sus experiencias vitales y de sus "prospecciones de futuro"

y sevillano es de los que creen que esta vida es para venir a pasarlo mal pero hacer las elecciones correctas ==> sublimarse el mundo material para llegar a un estado mas "sublime"

si. quizas visto en las teorias rosacruces.

pero no quiere decir que sea una estrategia coordinada

es como si te yo te dijese a ti lo que dicen algunos evangelicos en ameria y sudaremica :

que "La biblica prohibe expresamente las REPETICIONES de oraciones" 

( por que son como invocaciones y mantras) ===> y es FULL DIRECT HECHIZERIA

lo cual es tecnicamente cierto ===> ERGO REZAR EL ROSARIO === > AL INFIERNO DE CABEZA  

¿Como va a ser rezar el rosario algo malo ? ==> Pues si es cierto que la biblia ( no recuerdo version imagino RV ) es verdad que alerta contra la repeticion rollo mantra de rezos, por que es como "Programar el eter " o como " tratar con muertos y espiritus" que son los que mas les afecta de primer momento esos mantras, o invocaciones.

Y no entra en precisiones de "si es el rosarios se vale", por que es posterior


por ejemplo esta chiquita mexicana creo que anduvo a tope en la New Age y se salio para meterse en lo evangelico mas radical xD





Home - inicio







caminoalregreso.org




tiene cantidad de buenos puntos

bueno pues por ejemplo creo que tiene "documentado" muy bien segun su faccion evangelica y segun la reina valera
que el rosario NANAI xD
y la verdad que lees las citas y es claro xD

PERO . YO QUE SE. se entiende que al final EL SENTIDO Y LA INTENCION con la que la gente lo reza PREVALECE

¿no?

pues lo mismo Sevillano


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (15 Oct 2022)

BlueOrange dijo:


> Tú misma te lo cocinas,... tú misma sirves la mesa... y tú misma te lo estás comiendo. Tú sola.
> 
> ... y Maira Gómez Kemp abre una tarjeta, mira a los concursantes, segundos de tenso silencio y pregunta:
> 
> ...





que yaaa ...pero que lo te digo

imagina que yo me poco " Purista" y entre y veo lo de Rosario y digo "mae mia... este tio reza el rosario.. BUFFFF " =

REPETiCION de MANTRAS ( orientales ) para influir en los "muertos " 
o desencarnados " espiritus" 
.... adoptado por la iglesia catolia dios sabra por que, influencia de culturas orientales paganas

La tecnica es la misma a la usada por los malos , ocultistas, etc : las repeticiones ritmicas de frases 

la efectividad parece que tiene algun tipo de efectidad real

pero la intencion ( esperemos ) lo cambia todo a pesar de ser la misma tecnica

Pero pongo esto en SU CONTEXTO entendiendo la intencion, la evolucion, todo

Un poco lo mismo con Sevillano vaya... xD


----------



## BlueOrange (16 Oct 2022)

Dejo el siguiente *hilo de Twitter* porque es de esto de lo que hay que hablar: MASONERÍA, porque la pandemia de mentriras, la ONU y su Agenda2030, el World Economic Forum, Bilderberg o el Parlamento de la UE es justo, esto, organizaciones diseñadas y levantadas por la masonería, que es internacional y enorme. De esto hay que hablar (del Instituto Tavistock o la Escuela de Frankfurt por ejemplo, que son la base de lo que estamos viviendo) y que es justo lo que busca ocultar *el masón* y sátiro Sr. Sevillano con sus guionizadas narrativas llenas de ingeniería social.

*1º. QUIÉN ES EL SÁTIRO GABRIEL RUFIÁN*

Antes de nada, veamos quién es *el masón* y chico de los recados de George Soros, Gabriel Rufián.

_«… y este despertar, debería ser la base para repensar *un nuevo mundo, un nuevo orden mundial*, un nuevo acuerdo social _(nota: la marca de la bestia ID2020)_ y económico nacido de estos fracasos y de estas cenizas. *No se ha acabado el mundo, se ha acabado un mundo. El mundo tal y como lo conocíamos.*»  - Gabriel Rufián. Congreso de los Diputados, 9 de abril de 2020. _



*2º DÓNDE ESTÁ EL PROBlEMA PARA ASÍ PODER VERLO*

Vean la contestación que le da @filtradano a Gabriel Rufían, porque es justo esto de lo que tendríamos que hablar para conocer el problema (los autores) de la pandemia de mentiras y la Agenda2030 (que son los mismos también),* ¡¡¡que el problema es éste, *masonería*, y su acción de guerra contracultural viene de atrás!!!* ¡¡¡Que la farsa de la gripe española del principios del S.XX por ejemplo, también eran los mismos!!!





El hilo de twitter continúa. Hay más tuits. Posteo este otro hilo también del mismo autor.



Y dejo estas otras aportaciones al margen del hilo de @filtradano










La Masonería en las Instituciones Españolas durante la II República. - Un Católico Perplejo


La masónica primera Contitución de Cádiz de 1812, conocida popularmente como 'la Pepa', fue el gran caballo de Troya de la masonería. Ahí desembarcó con su democracia que realmente nunca ha sido tal, sino un gran representación teatral.




uncatolicoperplejo.com













Muchas leyes francesas nacieron en las logias masónicas. - Un Católico Perplejo


El historiador, doctor en Historia Contemporánea y profesor en la CEU de San Pablo, Alberto Barcena Pérez (1955), nos desentraña la naturaleza de nuestras democracias. Es decir, que no son tal sino sólo de nombre.




uncatolicoperplejo.com






La Agenda2030 es la agenda de la masonería para el mundo y es por esto que hay que conocer qué y quiénes son esta secta, en qué creen y qué quieren.

... y el sinvergüenza Sevillano ésto es lo que busca tapar con sus criminales narrativas: _“No busques, son ellos”._ -Dr. Sevilano (Programa 309; 02:06:50)... y un largo etc.


----------



## BlueOrange (16 Oct 2022)

*SER BANEADO DE TODA LA QUINTA COLUMNA

DE SUS DOS FOROS*

En los dos foros de La Quinta Columna (en de *Telegram *y el de (laquintacolumna*.info/foro* (aquí por hablar de masonería)) estoy baneado y expulsado de forma permanente. Y en el de Telegram ya no puedo ver ni un sólo mensaje mde la gente que allí escribe. Nada. Cero. Ni entrar siquiera a leer.

*DEL TELEGRAM OFICIAL *DE LA QUINTA COLUMNA

*Tampoco *puedo postear nada en la sección comentarios del Telegram oficial de La Quinta Columna, que permite que los seguidores comenten en los mensajes que sube y publica La Quinta Columna, y que *hay mucha participación* de seguidores. Ni siquiera puedo ver qué escribe la gente, únicamente el número de comentarios de seguidores a cada post de La Quinta Columna.

DE LAQUINTACOLUMNA*TV*.COM

También comentar que en laquintacolumna.tv se me hace *Ghost Banning*. Es decir, los mensajes que escribo a los vídeos que suben, sólo los puedo ver yo y nadie más. Es decir: un baneo también, pero al menos puedo ver los vídeos.

¿Y ESTO POR QUÉ?

Porque el Sr. Sevillano no es el único submarino dentro del numeroso equipo de La Quinta Columna. Tan sencillo como esto. Y están utilizando a Ricardo Delgado para dos cosas:

Para que no hable de los autores de la pandemia de mentiras (que no los descubra: masonería).
Y para encarrilar el programa hacia la llamada y legitimazión de protestas (revoluciones) callejeras. Justificarlas y azuzar a la gente para la guerra callejera_ "*por la Justicia Social*" o "*salvar a La Humanidad*"_,... Revoluciones callejeras que son la 2ª fase de la masónica Agenda2030; y para esto trabajan los submarinos dentro de La Quinta Columna: azuzar para la guerra _"de protesta"_ callejera. Varias de las *INTROS *al programa son todo un canto de exaltación y llamada a protestar a la guerra callejera/revolucionaria, porque *parte* del espíritu de La Quinta Columna,* aquella parte* manejada por colaboradores y no por Ricardo delgado, *va dirigida* en este sentido).


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Oct 2022)

BlueOrange dijo:


> *SER BANEADO DE TODA LA QUINTA COLUMNA
> 
> DE SUS DOS FOROS*
> 
> ...




PERO SI NO PARA DE MENCIONARLOS

" ELLOS " SON 

MASONERIA + ALIENS

pero no te banean por "el doctor sevillano"

si no por la mayoria del publico de la quinta columna es un "normie" includo los admins

y el contenido que tu les propones es demasiado avanzado y duro en ocasiones y por eso lo rechazan

pero no por sevillano

claro que no quieren oir de cosas masonicas, les da miedo (al publico y lo admins) le tiene reverencia a lo esoterico paranormal


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (16 Oct 2022)

BlueOrange dijo:


> *SER BANEADO DE TODA LA QUINTA COLUMNA
> 
> DE SUS DOS FOROS*
> 
> ...





BlueOrange dijo:


> Para que no hable de los autores de la pandemia de mentiras (que no los descubra: masonería).​
> Y para encarrilar el programa hacia la llamada y legitimazión de protestas (revoluciones) callejeras. Justificarlas y azuzar a la gente para la guerra callejera_ "*por la Justicia Social*" o "*salvar a La Humanidad*"_,... Revoluciones callejeras que son la 2ª fase de la masónica Agenda2030; y para esto trabajan los submarinos dentro de La Quinta Columna: azuzar para la guerra _"de protesta"_ callejera. Varias de las *INTROS *al programa son todo un canto de exaltación y llamada a las protestas a la guerra revolucionaria por poner un ejemplo, porque *parte* del espíritu de La Quinta Columna,* aquella parte* manejada por colaboradores y no por Ricardo delgado, *va dirigida* en este sentido).​
> ​





otra de las cosas por las que no tengo telegram

es por que al final SIEMPRE suecede que cualquier cosa que digas que se salga " de la pequeña caja " mental del propietario ==> BAN

por eso es que ni intento registrame en telegram ( ademas por que espia )

pero al margen de eso , es POR DISEÑO los conceptos de "MI CANAL" => inducen un error en TODOS Y CADA UNO de los tios o tias que abren uno

Y es pensar que esos canales estan para promover SU VERSION de la realidad y que el que quiera promover otra version " que se abra el suyo"

eso es como una ecuacion que siempre acaba mal aunque tenga sus sentido al principio. esta todos los foros, telegram, redes sociales.

plagada de la misma historia. Sigues o escribes en un canal con el que aparentemente encajas y tal

un dia de repente sin venir a cuento. alguien decide que no encajas en su "pequela cajita" == te bloquean .

ejemplo abajo de un fulano. pero no es tanto por la parte de "la masoneria" o "es que sevillano".

no no. es que simplemente cualquier contenido de los que hay en este hilo hace que cualquier "normie - que va de ( recien) depierto" le explote la cabeza. y lo rechace
y la gente que administra los foros SIEMPRE son de ese estilo. y tienen tecnicas muy agresivas de "buscar lo que no encaje" , por toda una serie de razones.
si ves telegram esta ahora mismo PETADO de divisiones - pelas - bloqueos - dimes y diretes.

PERO POR QUE LA GENTE ES ASI ( DE ESTUPIDA) Y EL FORMAD DE REDES SOCIALES LO FOMENTA A SACO



_They love you until you don't fit in their [Box].Good thing idgaf*‍♂*_

1.0K views00:00


----------



## BlueOrange (16 Oct 2022)

Hoy (16 de octubre de 2022) en el *telegram de La Quinta Columna**,* de *32 mensajes* que han posteado, *14 son clips del Sr. Sevillano* hablando sobre geopolítica. La promoción que se le hace a este hombre es tal que podría decirse que La Quinta Columna es él y no Ricardo Delgado.

*SEÑOR DELGADO*
Aparte del enlace al Programa 405 (Parte 1), el señor Delgado sale, él solo en clip con su mensaje, en este único vídeo en el día de hoy:

(Vídeo1) Video para DESCARGAR y COMPARTIR en redes sociales. A por ELLOS!!

*SEÑOR SEVILLANO*
Y lo que sigue es la promoción del nutrido equipo de La Quinta Columna al _fráter_ Sevillano, y ninguno sobre temas sanitarios. ¿En qué calidad está el Sr. Sevillano en La Quinta Columna?... ¿Como doctor en medicina o como estadista y analista político/religioso?

(Vídeo 1) Dr. Sevillano: Hay poderes que están por encima de los oficialistas y de la falsa disidencia.
(Vídeo 2) Dr. Sevillano: Ellos se basan en la terapéutica que en la solución. Nosotros sabemos lo que hacen y decimos detengan esto.
(Vídeo 3) Dr. Sevillano: No aceptamos el principio de autoridad.
(Vídeo 4) Dr. Sevillano: No son disidencia. Son la primera línea del oficialismo.
(Vídeo 5) Dr. Sevillano: Estaba poniendo en riesgo a la (disidencia). Esto es una guerra dura. Esto es lo peor que hay.
(Vídeo 6) Dr. Sevillano: Los mismos que están apoyando la guerra, que dan cañones a los Ucranianos como este de aquí. Son los mismos que te está haciendo lo otro. Es decir, regalan cosas para matar gente.
(Vídeo 7) Dr. Sevillano: Esto es una civilización de mentiras. (Nota: no es la civilización, sino sólo vosotros que os metéis en todos lados).
(Vídeo 8) Dr. Sevillano: Hay que intentar huir de ellos. Nuestra guerra es de información.
(Vídeo 9) Dr. Sevillano: Están introduciendo el transhumanismo en el subconsciente de la gente. Que te quieren transhumanizar y se acabó.
(Vídeo 10) Dr. Sevillano: Mientras te van inyectando por todos lados. Nos van a seguir engañando con el grafeno.
(Vídeo 11) Dr. Sevillano: Enemigos de la humanidad.
(Vídeo 12) Dr. Sevillano: Esto es una cuestión de matar gente y ya está (Nota: Se trata del Nuevo Orden de _"ellos"_). Sois vosotros los que queréis sangre a través de sus sociedades secretas.
(Vídeo 13) Dr. Sevillano: Vamos por la buena vía denunciando el transhumanismo, muy buena vía.
(Vídeo 14) Dr. Sevillano: ¿Qué Dioses? ¿Para qué quieren sacrificios? (Nota: el sinvergüenza Sevillano hablando de religión).

*DETALLE SOBRE EL NUTRIDO EQUIPO DE LA QUINTA COLUMNA*
De sus submarinos más concretamente: amistades peligrosas

*Enlace *al post.





















Ahí dejo a uno de los amores de La Quinta Columna.

*EL MUDRA DE VOOR*
Por José Luis Camacho

(05:47) "Y es que la cultura norteamericana ha conseguido crear el axioma de_ *"yo te amo"*_ con el mudra de Voor. Es una afirmación parcialmente censurada ya que extactamente quiere decir: _"*Yo te amo* Lucifer" o "*Portador de la luz*""_. (06:14)



A continuación...

*EL LORO DEL CAPITÁN SEVILLANO*
La narrativa del Sr. Sevillano saliendo de Ricardo Delgado (y que éste último no es consciente de lo que está diciendo).

(02:48:26) " Y ustedes, valerosos guerreros de La Quinta Columna, *portadores de la luz*, del conocimiento, tienen que alumbrar a gran parte de la población...". (02:48:34). Ricardo Delgado. Programa 372.










"Portadores de la luz y del conocimiento" - Ricardo Delgado (Programa 372). Suelta sin saber qué está diciendo la jerga del masón José Luis Sevillano.


"Portadores de la luz y del conocimiento" - Ricardo Delgado (Programa 372). Suelta sin saber qué está diciendo la jerga del masón José Luis Sevillano. Es un gran tipo Ricardo Delgado, no es masón sin...




odysee.com




*¿Se ve o no se ve la mano del masón Sevillano en Ricardo Delgado?*

Tanto que podría decirse que quién realmente está trás los fogones de La Quinta Columna es él, el sátiro Sevillano. Su programa podría decirse, y muy lamentablemente.

Dejo un ejemplo sobre de dónde (de quién) ha cogido Ricardo Delgado el término _"conocimiento"_.










Programa 388 - Las 38 cornisas del Dr. Sevillano, y un paso al frente.


Programa -288- La Carrera por la gnosis del Dr. Sevillano de La Quinta Columna Están matando a la gente y la preocupación del señor Sevillano está en la carrera por el conocimiento. Es decir, preocup...




odysee.com


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (17 Oct 2022)

BlueOrange dijo:


> Hoy (16 de octubre de 2022) en el telegram de La Quinta Columna, de *32 mensajes* que han posteado, *14 son clips del Sr. Sevillano* hablando sobre geopolítica. La promoción que se le hace a este hombre es tal que podría decirse que La Quinta Columna es él y no Ricardo Delgado.
> 
> Aparte del enlace al Programa 405 (Parte 1, *el señor Delgado *sale él solo, en clip con su mensaje, en este único vídeo en el día de hoy:
> 
> ...



yo casi que me esperoa ver tus resumenes 

por que como se repiten tanto, mejor verlo asi esquematico

no pero ayer creo, por ejemplo, si que los vi y estuvo bien a pesar de ser mas o menos lo de siempre ... pues ya van cristalizando y condensando estas lineas generales que resumes


----------



## BlueOrange (17 Oct 2022)

Traigo parte del mensaje *#403* de la página 27 de este mismo hilo que leen.

--- --- ---​









Programa 388 - Las 38 cornisas del Dr. Sevillano, y un paso al frente.


Programa -288- La Carrera por la gnosis del Dr. Sevillano de La Quinta Columna Están matando a la gente y la preocupación del señor Sevillano está en la carrera por el conocimiento. Es decir, preocup...




odysee.com




Realmente, ¿de qué conocimiento habla este hombre?

*EL PORTADOR DE LA LUZ/CONOCIMIENTO* (gnosis)​
La palabra *"Lucifer"* viene del latín, formada de _lux_ (luz) y _ferre _(llevar), y significa _*"portador de la luz"*_. En lenguaje espiritual el término luz hace referencia a la conciencia o conocimiento por lo que podría también definirse como _"el que trae el conocimiento/poder"*.*_ Esta _"luz"_ no es otra cosa que la masónica gnosis, palabra de origen griego que significa _'conocimiento'_ pero en términos absolutos de *potencia *cognoscitiva. Es decir, gnosis es la *potencia *de la mente de un Ángel o demonio. Y esta gnosis es el _"conocimiento"_ o _"sabiduría"_ del que tanto hablan todos ellos. Subirse a la mente de entidades demoníacas para, experimentando su *potencia*, ser una _'deidad'_ por decirlo así. No se trata de saber realmente, sino de poder, de ser_ "semejante a dios"._

··· ··· ···
_“El conocimiento, el potencial mental de los seres humanos.”_ - Dr. Sevillano.
(Programa 388; minuto 03:10:06).
··· ··· ···

*LOS **SUBMARINOS **DE LA QUINTA COLUMNA*​
Toda esta "_ilusionante"_ tragedia es lo que sale del *masón* Sr. Sevillano y parte del equipo de La Quinta Columna. El último ejemplo, y son muchos, de ayer mismo (*enlace*).

Otro ejemplo. *Prometeo *(rockefellercenter.com) es y podría decirse, las representación simbólica de Lucifer más utilizada en la masonería tras la de Baphomet (7.650.000 resultados). Prometeo, el que roba el fuego a los dioses (*el fuego*, luz o conocimiento/gnosis), e_l benefactor_ el asesino del hombre.








PROMETEO Y LA QUINTA COLUMNA-La Quinta Columna


Si desea contribuir ayudando económicamente con el trabajo de investigación, estudio y desarrollo de todas las acciones llevadas a cabo por el equipo de La Quinta




laquintacolumna.tv










Concluyo: Decir Baphomet o Prometeo es lo mismo que decir Lucifer, son la misma entidad. Y está bien a la vista y bien claro todo esto que estoy reflejando. No hay más que levantar la mirada.


Spoiler: Suprimo este párrafo porque realmente no tiene relación con el tema del post.



Les dejo a uno de los señores Rockefeller reflejado el *Telegram de La Quinta Columna.* La persona que ha subido ese post sobre David Rockefeller; tal vez sea una tal María, no sé si es la esposa de Ricardo Delgado, insisto, no lo sé, sólo lo sospecho; es otro combatiente al igual que ese señor Rockefeller. Es muy grave todo este asunto espiritual que nos afecta a todos. El problema es mundial y en mi vida, hasta en mi entorno familiar, también voy servido de toda esta tragedia, muy lamentablemente.


Ahí le tienen en el momento de su caída. El ángel caído.







*¿Cuál es la manera más eficiente de combatir? *Infiltrándote en las filas de *los que se oponen a tus planes* y hacerte pasar por uno de ellos.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (17 Oct 2022)

BlueOrange dijo:


> Traigo parte del mensaje *#403* de la página 27 de este hilo que leen.
> 
> --- --- ---
> 
> ...



ya pero es que eso. si te rodeas de la gente de confianza por ser familiares o parejas. los pobres no va a saber mucho a estos temas
de hecho seguro que antes de empezar todo este follon, la pareja de Ricardo ... dime tu que va a saber la china de temas esotericos

Es que es como todo

por ejemplo Ayn Rand ===> rockefellers
y siempre cierran con The Fountain de Ayn Rand.
por que no conocen el transnfondo
y por que es verdad que tiene frases muy buenas y conceptos muy buenos
pero ellos no conocen que fue un peon Rockfeller. ( sevillano mas, pero por no joderle la ilusion a los otros 
lo mismo con nuestro Ayn Randiano del foro. No tiene nada que ver con "lucifer" .

O yo que se : a mi repata la peli esa de WILL SMITH donde es un vendero puerta a puerta. que estos la usan como frase motivacional
pero entiendo que ellos tienen la vision POSITIVA del WILL SMITH el tio que nos hizo reir tantas sobremesas en la tele con El principe de Bel Air.

no la version mas oscura del Will Smith que va al Isla de Esptein 

yo que, pues asin con to

Es imposible exigirle a todo el mundo los mismos niveles de investigacion y profundizacion o el enfoque en todos los temas. la gente coge y usa un poco las ideas hasta el nivel que se ha informado


----------



## BlueOrange (17 Oct 2022)




----------



## BlueOrange (17 Oct 2022)




----------



## BlueOrange (17 Oct 2022)

Traigo el primer post del siguiente hilo.





Se cumple la Agenda. El nivel de los embalses se reduce a un tercio de la capacidad. Se anuncian restricciones.


Se cumple la Agenda. Se anuncian restricciones ya en algunos municipios. La explicación es el cambio climático. De la demolición de mas de 100 embalses en España el último año, no se dice nada. O si se dice algo te dicen que "los ríos fluyen". El nivel de los embalses se reduce a un tercio de...




www.burbuja.info




"Se cumple la Agenda. Se anuncian restricciones ya en algunos municipios. La explicación es el cambio climático. De la demolición de mas de 100 embalses en España el último año, no se dice nada. O si se dice algo te dicen que "los ríos fluyen".

*El nivel de los embalses se reduce a un tercio de la capacidad de España pese a las lluvias.*

*




*

*Las reservas de agua son de 18.800 hectómetros cúbicos, un 33,5% de la capacidad total de los embalses españoles*
*Pese a las lluvias, en la última semana el volumen de agua embalsada se redujo un 0,7%*
*El nivel actual está 18 puntos porcentuales por debajo de la media histórica*
Las lluvias de la última semana no han evitado que vuelva a bajar el nivel del agua almacenada en los embalses españoles. *Las reservas de agua se sitúan al 33,5%* de su capacidad total, frente al 40,5% en el que estaban el año pasado a estas alturas y al 51,4% de media en los últimos diez años.

El agua total embalsada es de 18.810 hectómetros cúbicos. Es el nivel más bajo desde la sequía histórica de 1995. A pesar de las precipitaciones de los últimos días, *el volumen de agua embalsada se ha reducido en la última semana un 0,7%.*

Por regiones, la peor situación se sigue registrando en las siguientes:

Guadalquivir: 20,6%;
Guadalete-Barbate: 23,8%;
Guadiana: 23,8%.
De este modo, 2022 se convierte en el segundo año con menos agua embalsada desde 1990, sólo por detrás de 1995, cuando en la misma semana los embalses acumulaban un 26,55 por ciento de agua, según datos del Ministerio para la Transición Ecológica y el Reto Demográfico (MITECO). La reserva se encuentra con casi 10.000 hectómetros menos de recursos que la media de los diez últimos años y casi 4.000 menos que hace un año."








La policía salva a un anciano de caer al vacío desde una altura de 15 metros en Valencia


Cuatro agentes de Policía Nacional han salvado la vida de un hombre de 89 años que se encontraba descolgado desde un segundo piso, a una altura de u




www.niusdiario.es


----------



## BlueOrange (17 Oct 2022)

*Preparando el GRAN REINICIO*
Dentro de la masónica Agenda2030 para forzar un Nuevo Orden globalista








Now is the time for a 'great reset'


The changes we have already seen in response to COVID-19 prove that a reset of our economic model is possible. Professor Klaus Schwab outlines how to achieve it.




www.weforum.org




Preparando el gran colapso social: Cortes de electricidad e internet; bloqueo de los puertos marítimos y la cadena de suministros a supermercados, desabastecimiento de agua, en fin, la masonería en los Gobiernos nos trae el hambre. Es decir, forzar la situación para legitimar revoluciones callejeras_* "de protesta"*_ al grito* puño en alto* de _"por la libertad, igualdad y fraternidad", o "contra la opresión del capital (la élite) contra el proletariado que venimos a 'despretar'", o a "defender a la humanidad" _que decía el masón Dr. Sevillano hace nada (mensaje* #519*). Todo esto, revoluciones, ya lo hicieron en las *masónicas revoluciones* francesa o *rusa*. El *Gobierno Mundial* que busca* la masonería* lo presentarán como _"solución"_ a las calles ensangrentadas e incendiadas por la misma masonería. Ellos mismos crean el problema desde los organismos gubernamentales y se ponen a sí mismos como salvadores_ "de la humanidad"_ desde la falsa disidencia (que llaman a reventar las calles con protestas). A esto se le llama *polarizar *entre dos opuestos ---(*problema: *Gobiernos, *reacción: *protestas (entre ambos, Gobiernos y protestas traen el colapso) y la *solución: *NOM)---. La masónica Agenda2030 busca crear con falsas revoluciones la necesidad de que veamos como salida a la situación de caos y colapso, un _"esperanzador"_ y lleno de _*"Paz y seguridad"*_ *Nuevo Orden Mundial*, el de ellos, cuando habrán sido ellos mismos (enorme e internacional masonería) quiénes lo han destruido todo._ 'Ordo ab chao'_. (o_rden a través de un caos previo)_. Es un lema masón que viene a decir: primero destruir para, desde sus cenizas, levantar (otra cosa). Ejemplo1, ejemplo2.






_Ejemplo de un masón/sátiro. Son sobre el 20% ó 25% de la población. Por ejemplo:
los aplaudidores de balcón. Es decir, todo el que rema en la dirección de la Agenda2030._

*CUATRO CITAS: Tiempos de angustia*​
_“Cuando digan: *“paz y seguridad“*, entonces vendrá sobre ellos *de repente la ruina*, como los *dolores* del parto a la que está encinta; y no escaparán." _ - 1 Tesalonicenses 5, 3.
​_"Dinos cuándo será todo esto, y cuál la señal de tu venida y de la consumación del mundo. 4 Y Jesús les respondió: Cuidad que nadie os engañe. 5 Porque vendrán muchos en mi nombre, y dirán: Yo soy el Mesías, y engañarán a muchos. 6 Oiréis hablar de guerras y de *rumores guerreros *_(nota: revoluciones_); pero no os turbéis; porque es preciso que esto suceda, mas no es aún el fin. 7 Se levantará nación contra nación y reino contra reino, y *habrá hambre* y terremotos en diversos lugares; 8 pero todo esto es el comienzo de los *dolores*." - _San Mateo 24, 3-8.

_"7 Le preguntaron: “Maestro, ¿cuándo ocurrirán estas cosas, y cuál será la señal para conocer que están a punto de suceder?” 8 Y Él dijo: “Mirad que no os engañen; porque vendrán muchos en mi nombre y dirán: «Yo soy; ya llegó el tiempo». No les sigáis. 9 Cuando oigáis hablar de guerras y *revoluciones*, no os turbéis; esto ha de suceder primero, pero no es en seguida el fin”. -_ San Lucas 21, 7-9.

"_Ay de los habitantes de la Tierra!. Habrá *guerras sangrientas* y* hambres*, *pestes* y* enfermedades contagiosas*; habrá lluvias de un granizo espantoso para los animales; tempestades que arruinarán cuidades; terremotos que engullirán países; se oirán voces en el aire; " - _Nª Sra. de La Salette (1846).

*LO QUE ESTÁ PASANDO*
Vaciado y demolición de embalses y presas. Preparando un desabastecimiento de agua.








Vaciado de presa de Velle, Orense (25 octubre 2021)


#Vaciado #Presas #Embales #Desabastecimiento #Sequía #GreatReset #Colapso #NOM Vaciado de presa de Velle, Orense (25 octubre 2021)




odysee.com














Vaciado de presa de Pajares (testimonio de un señor) (verano 2022)


#Vaciado #Presas #Embales #Desabastecimiento #Sequía #GreatReset #Colapso #NOM Vaciado de presa de Pajares (testimonio de un señor) (verano 2022)




odysee.com






Ribera no multará a las eléctricas por el *vaciado *de embalses en verano ( 26 noviembre 2021)








Ribera no multará a las eléctricas por el vaciado de embalses en verano


El Ministerio de Transición Ecológica no multará finalmente a las grandes eléctricas del país por el vaciado de los pantanos realizado el pasado verano para generar...




www.elmundo.es




La otra sequía: el Gobierno suprimió hasta 85 embalses previstos en los planes hidrológicos (17/8/2022)








La otra sequía: el Gobierno suprimió hasta 85 embalses previstos en los planes hidrológicos


La sequía es cada semana más preocupante y desnuda una vez más a un Gobierno que sólo planifica el futuro a partir de criterios pseudoecologistas.




www.libremercado.com




Iberdrola, Endesa y Naturgy aceleran el vaciado de los embalses ante el tope del gas (16 junio, 2022)








Iberdrola, Endesa y Naturgy aceleran el vaciado de los embalses ante el tope del gas


El Gobierno volvió a salir señalado como el gran perdedor.




www.merca2.es




La falta de agua no sólo se debe a la sequía: el impacto de las eléctricas con el vaciado de embalses (11 Febrero 2022)








La falta de agua no sólo se debe a la sequía: el impacto de las eléctricas con el vaciado de embalses


Ahora que la falta de lluvias está provocando que los pantanos estén en mínimos se ha vuelto a recordar la decisión de las eléctricas de vaciar los embalses...




www.xataka.com




La Guardia Civil acusa a Iberdrola de dejar sin agua e ingresos a una región al secar un embalse








La Guardia Civil acusa a Iberdrola de dejar sin agua e ingresos a una región al secar un embalse


La Guardia Civil apuntala los indicios contra la eléctrica por un presunto delito contra el medio ambiente por vaciar este verano el pantano de Ricobayo (Zamora) para maximizar sus beneficios




www.elconfidencial.com




La Guardia Civil acusa a Iberdrola de secar un embalse y dejar sin agua e ingresos a una región de Zamora (27/01/2022)








La Guardia Civil acusa a Iberdrola de secar un embalse y dejar sin agua e ingresos a una región de Zamora


La Guardia Civil acusa a Iberdrola de dejar sin agua e ingresos a la región de Ricobayo, en Zamora, al secar su embalse. Según el cuerpo, hay indicios contra




www.vozpopuli.com




Geoingeniería climática + eléctricas vaciando embalses = sequía en España. Por Luys Coleto (11 agosto 2022)








ÑTV España


Una televisión diferente, que no verás nunca en los canales habituales. Programa diario en Twitch de 20:00 a 21:00 horas.




elcorreodeespana.com










*DEMOLICIÓN DE PRESAS Y EMBALSES*

En 2021 el Gobierno de España ha demolido 108 _"barreras fluviales"_ con España en la peor sequía de los últimos 40 años.

Vídeo resumen de 6 PRESAS DEMOLIDAS

Presa de *Yecla* de Yeltes (febrero 2018)
Presa de *Puente Lles* (Peñamellera Baja) (Sept.2022)
Presa en *Losa Torranes* (Teruel) (julio 2021)
Presa de *San Facundo* (sept.2022)
Presa de *Ponte do Inferno* en el Verdugo (Galicia) (junio 2022)
Presa de *Hozseca *de Guadalajara (mayo 2022)
(Errata: : Son seis presas y no siete. Error mío).









Resumen de 6 PRESAS DEMOLIDAS (España 2021-2022) Vaciado de Presas y Embales (#GreatReset #Colapso #NOM)


#Vaciado #Presas #Embales #Desabastecimiento #Sequía #GreatReset #Colapso #NOM Resumen de 6 PRESAS DEMOLIDAS (España 2021-2022) Presa de Yecla de Yeltes (febrero 2018) Presa de Puente Lles (Peñamelle...




odysee.com




"España es el 5º país del mundo y el 1º de la UE con más embalses y presas, pero tal y como marcan las directivas europeas, *suprimirlas es fundamental* para recuperar el buen estado ecológico de los ríos. Su *derribo*, sin embargo, se barrunta muy problemático."





*LO QUE LOS** MASÓNICOS MASS MEDIA** NOS CUENTAN*
La masonería y su *Agenda2030*: Colapsar países para presentar como salvación un *Masónico Orden Mundial*

_"Fíjense. Los pantanos se secan, no llueve y lo peor de todo es que no parece que las cosas vayan a mejorar acorto plazo. Estamos ante una *sequía histórica*. No piensen que sólo aquí en España. La están pasando también en Francia, en Italia, en numerosos países europeos *porque *jamás habíamos tenido un verano tan seco y tan caluroso." _- RTVE










Telediario TVE sobre sequías (masónicos mass media) (2022-10-17)


#Vaciado #Presas #Embales #Desabastecimiento #Sequía #GreatReset #Colapso #NOM Telediario TVE sobre sequías (masónicos mass media) (2022-10-17)




odysee.com




El Gobierno estudia soltar agua fría de los embalses ante el calentamiento de los ríos (11/07/22)








El Gobierno estudia soltar agua fría de los embalses ante el calentamiento de los ríos


La temperatura de las cuencas puede subir 4 ºC en verano




www.levante-emv.com




España llega al verano con los embalses en mínimos: "Estamos bordeando el colapso hídrico" (11/06/2022)








España llega al verano con los embalses en mínimos: "Estamos bordeando el colapso hídrico"


Según los datos del Ministerio de Transición, los embalses están un 20% por debajo de la media del mismo periodo en los últimos 10 años.




www.elindependiente.com




Los embalses de España, al límite en el verano más seco de España en los últimos 17 años (24/07/2022)








Los embalses de España, al límite en el verano más seco de España en los últimos 17 años


Situación límite en los embalses de España. Además de los incendios, preocupa también la situación de los embalses. En Andalucía, los embalses se en




www.telecinco.es




Pantanos y ríos vacíos: la sequía en el mundo, en imágenes
Varios países están siendo azotados por una falta de agua histórica (18/08/2022)








Pantanos y ríos vacíos: la sequía en el mundo, en imágenes


España está viviendo una sequía histórica. Las altas temperaturas, la falta de precipitaciones y la actividad humana han provocado que ríos y pantanos estén medio




www.lavanguardia.com




Europa, camino de la peor sequía de la historia y los embalses españoles, con el volumen de agua para consumo más bajo en una década (08.08.2022)








España, camino de la "peor sequía de la historia" en Europa: tienen el volumen de agua para consumo más bajo en una década


Lo de la pertinaz sequía no era una serpiente de verano. A veces se nos olvida, pero España está en severo riesgo de desertificación. El 75% del país,...




www.20minutos.es




Las eléctricas disparan su producción hidráulica antes de que el Gobierno limite los precios (05/05/2022)








Las eléctricas disparan su producción hidráulica antes de que el Gobierno limite los precios


Red Eléctrica constata que desde el pasado 25 de abril, día en que Bruselas aprobó el tope al gas que limitará el mercado eléctrico, la generación en plantas hidroeléctricas no fluyentes casi se ha triplicado




www.elconfidencial.com


----------



## BlueOrange (17 Oct 2022)

Hagamos un poco de memoria.










Ministerio de Sanidad de España reconoce no tener el virus aislado (oct.2021)


https://gloria.tv/share/ESKoLUttybxt6RAXmKDRS6C13 (0:50) «Nunca se purificó una partícula viral, ni se obtuvo su secuencia genética para secuenciación completa, de un virus purificado y aislado. Aque...




odysee.com




*Sanidad reconoce que no dispone de pruebas de la existencia del SARS-CoV-2, el virus del Covid-19*

La *Asociación Liberum*, el colectivo *Biólogos por la Verdad* y un particular pidieron el 22 de julio (de 2021) al *Ministerio de Sanidad* respuestas sobre algunas cuestiones, una de ellas era la existencia del SARS-CoV-2, virus al que se le achaca la enfermedad Covid-19.

Se le pedía pruebas al *Ministerio*, y como estaban obligados judicialmente a responder, *Sanidad* ha terminado por reconocer ahora que *“no dispone de cultivo del SARS-COV-2”* ni de *“registro de laboratorios con capacidad de cultivo y aislamiento para ensayos”*.

O sea que no disponen del virus aislado, purificado ni cultivado ni saben quién lo pueda tener. Esto también quiere decir que los diagnósticos *no* se están realizando correctamente, ya que se necesita el virus aislado para poder hacer correctamente las *PCR*. Lo que quiere decir que todas las cifras de la pandemia, así como las medidas, se han basado en pruebas de diagnóstico *erróneas*.

Todas las medidas, desde confinamientos, mascarillas, toques de queda hasta vacunas se han adoptado con el objetivo de evitar la propagación de un patógeno que *Sanidad no tiene pruebas de que exista*. *Todas las pruebas han tratado de diagnosticar un virus que no está probado que exista*, con *test no aptos* (según su inventor, el premio Nobel *Kary Mullis*) para el diagnóstico de enfermedades, lo que le *quita toda la credibilidad a las cifras de "contagiados" y "fallecidos" por Covid-19* que nos dan cada día.

La gente se está vacunando, *arriesgándose a padecer efectos adversos, algunos muy graves*, para evitar una enfermedad que *oficialmente* reconocen que no saben qué la causa. *Todo reconocido oficialmente.

¿Se puede desarrollar una vacuna sin conocer qué causa una enfermedad? ¿Se puede prevenir algo que se desconoce?

Miquel Ruiz Ferri *
_(Foto: VozPópuli / Editada por: El Pacífico Media)_








Sanidad reconoce que no dispone de pruebas de la existencia del SARS-CoV-2, el virus del Covid-19 | El Pacífico


La Asociación Liberum, el colectivo Biólogos por la Verdad y un particular pidieron el 22 de julio al Ministerio de Sanidad respuestas sobre algunas cuestiones, una de ellas era la existencia del SARS-CoV-2, virus al que se le achaca la enfermedad Covid-19.




elpacifico.webador.es




No se ha demostrado que se haya aislado y purificado el supuesto virus, que se haya secuenciado el ADN del SARS-CoV-2. Y además, para colmo, es que lo admiten abiertamente los mismos Gobiernos. En base a la leyes de libertad de información (*FOIA *en EEUU por ejemplo) donde, por ley, el Gobierno tiene la obligación de contestar a las demandas de información pública que, siguiendo los cauces pertinentes, se presenten. Y es aquí donde los mismos Gobiernos *reconocen *no tener el virus aislado.

La gente de la siguiente web ha hecho un trabajo de fondo sensacional demandando la información a un montón de Gobiernos e instituciones sanitarias.

*FOIs reveal that health/science institutions around the world (211 and counting!) have no record of SARS-COV-2 isolation/purification, anywhere, ever.*

*Las FOI revelan que las instituciones de salud/ciencias de todo el mundo (¡211 y contando!) no tienen registro de aislamiento/purificación del SARS-COV-2, en ningún lugar, nunca.*





FOIs reveal that health/science institutions around the world (211 and counting!) have no record of SARS-COV-2 isolation/purification, anywhere, ever – Fluoride Free Peel







www.fluoridefreepeel.ca


----------



## BlueOrange (19 Oct 2022)

*DÉCADAS DE PLANIFICIACIÓN*
El sueño de un pueblo


> *"*8 De nuevo le llevó el diablo a un monte muy alto (nota: la gnosis), y mostrándole todos los reinos del mundo y la gloria de ellos,
> 9 le dijo: Todo esto te daré, si de hinojos me adorares. 10 Díjole entonces Jesús: Apártate, Satanás, porque escrito está:
> «Al Señor tu Dios adorarás y a Él sólo servirás.»*”* - San Mateo 4, 1-10.



"Si se pregunta por qué todo esto parece *tan coordinado*, es porque estamos experimentando las consecuencias de *décadas de planificación*.







¿Qué organización cree que podría aunar voluntades a nivel internacional? O dicho de otro modo. ¿Qué finalidad tiene que en el hall de los hoteles del *Club Bilderberg *presida una estatua de bronce de *Lucifer*? Es la corrupción institucionalizada (*la masonería* en las instituciones) y no un virus, la base del problema que vivimos."







Están por todas partes. Sobre el 20% ó 25% de la población. La cifra es brutal, un tsunami del que estamos ciegos.








Reunion de Ministros de Exteriores del G7 (Posado y fuera máscaras)


https://gloria.tv/post/AH6r6QEFjgbq12roj8MDma12s Reunión de ministros de relaciones exteriores del G7. Posan para la foto enmascarados y luego se quitan el bozal. Una típica escena orwelliana de mani...




odysee.com






_"Reunión de *ministros *de relaciones exteriores del *G7*. Posan para la foto enmascarados y luego se quitan el bozal. Una típica escena orwelliana de manipulación mental y de ingeniería social a las que la élite *globalista *nos tiene acostumbrados, *absolutamente despreciable* y de una *malicia absoluta*. Se ríen de nosotros en nuestras narices. Quien no quiera abrir los ojos ante el embuste colosal y el crimen incalificable que venimos padeciendo desde hace ya más de dos años se vuelve cómplice, necesariamente."_ (Nota sobre _'cómplice'_: no es tan sencillo. Hay mucha ceguera para diferenciar la mezcla. Por ejemplo. Un covidiano (un masón) actuando ignorancia *no* es lo mismo que un dormido de verdad, que por fuera cuestan diferenciar y son opuestos)_._ *FUENTE*: MANIPULACIÓN MENTAL PLANDÉMICA - Reunión de ministros de relaciones exteriores del G7. Posan …



Estos otros son el G77. El resto del pelotón. Vean el eslogan tras ellos. Para eso se reúnen.







*VARIOS EJEMPLOS DE UNA FRÍA PLANIFICACIÓN EN LA SOMBRA*

*Plan de vacunación mundial* desglosado en marzo/abril de *2019 *en revista francesa Nexus.








Plan de vacunación mundial desglosado en marzo/abril de 2019 en revista francesa Nexus.


Plan de vacunación mundial desglosado en marzo/abril de 2019 en revista francesa Nexus. Telegram - Alerta Magnética: https://t.me/alertamagnetica/458 (0:41) "El plan, se pueden ver las imágenes (revi...




odysee.com






A continuación...

*El Dr. Pierre Gilbert *da una conferencia en una *logia* canadiense en octubre de *1996*, a recién llegados a la secta.

VACUNAS

(53:52) _«Y finalmente, en la destrucción biológica, hay más que las tormentas organizadas por campos electromagnéticos. También está la contaminación que pondremos en la sangre y en las venas de la humanidad creando infecciones. Y luego, a paretir de esto, habiendo creado estos contagios voluntariamente, crearemos *leyes* que obligarán a la población a *vacunarse,* y en estas *vacunas* habrá todo lo necesario para que estés controlado. Se introducirán cristales líquidos en estas vacunas. Estos cristales se alojarán en las células de tu cerebro y se convertirán en *microrreceptores* *de campos* (de) ondas electromagnéticas envidas por ondas ultrasónicas a muy, muy baja frecuencia, y con estas ondas de muy baja frecuencia podemos evitar que pienses, podemos convertirte en *zombies*. Y no creas que estoy en la etapa en que pienso que, o que es hipotético lo que (os) cuento contigo. Está hecho. ¿Recuerdan Ruanda?»_ (54:59).

CAMPOS DE CONCENTRACIÓN

(54:59)_ «Y eventualmente finalmente__ *campos de concentración* construídos por las Naciones Unidas en los Estados Unidos__. Tengo en casa fotos que muestran campos de concentración en los Estados Unidos, en nuestro territorio norteamericano. En estos campos de concentración recibiremos aquellos de ustedes que no estén de acuerdo con la __*definición de nuevo ciudadano*__.»_ *(55:25).*








LE GOUVERNEMENT MONDIAL. Un système ANTICHRIST par Pierre Gilbert (octubre de 1996) (Subtítulos en español) - Un Católico Perplejo


El Dr. Pierre Gilbert da una conferencia en una logia canadiense en octubre de 1996, donde relata con precisión la actual pandemia de 2020 y tras ella, campos de exterminio.




uncatolicoperplejo.com






Otro ejemplo.

La revista *George* (de George Kenedy) de febrero de* 1997.*







Ejemplar recogido en divulgaciontotal.com y también en tierrapura.org, muy revelador que muestra cómo la masonería conocía la agenda de este 2020 en 1997 y cómo hablaban abiertamente de ello: _«*epidemias globales* (…), *una influenza asesina*, (…) *saliéndose de control*«_. Las imágenes de este ejemplar (George, feb.1997) vienen de una venta en eBay.com (enlace) por 7,500 dólares.








George Febrero 1997: La Revista de JFK JR. que Habla del 2020. - Divulgación Total


En 1997 una edición de la revista George (propiedad de JFK Jr.) hablaba sobre cómo sobrevivir en el 2020.




divulgaciontotal.com












George Febrero 1997: La revista de JFK JR. que predice el 2020 | TierraPura.org


George fue una revista mensual impresa en papel brillante que estaba centrada en el tema de la «política como un estilo de vida». La revista fue fundada por John F. Kennery Jr. (hijo menor del Presidente John F. Kennedy) y su socio Michael J. Berman, en conjunto con la empresa editorial Hachette...




tierrapura.org




O el siguiente vídeo subido a Youtube en *2014. *Y hay *más ejemplos* pero creo que con estos son suficientes.

PANDEMIA GLOBAL:¿EL PLAN SECRETO DE LA ÉLITE?



Y si me lees, Ricardo Delgado, mira la sección de este foro llamada *"Preparacionismo".*





Preparacionismo


El foro de los Preppers esperando el apagón




www.burbuja.info




¿Para qué crees que se preparan? ¿Para hacer un picnic en Navacerrada? ¿Un domingo de sandwiches y alquilar unos esquíes?

Mira lo grande que es la masonería, cómo se desenvuelve entre nosotros, en nuestros morros sin ser vista y sin que sospechemos. En esa sección hablan abiertamente de *preparase para el Gran Reinicio*. Si lo lees un poco verás que es la propia gente de la masonería y que llevan años sabiendo del tema de lo que estamos viviendo, y que conocen las etapas que están por venir. Llevan décadas discutiéndolo entre ellos y viendo los progresos.

Y no los ves Ricardo, y esto no te hace culpable de nada. Hay una explicación espiritual que habría que desarrollar, el por qué no son vistos. Y no te pasa sólo a ti, es general.


----------



## BlueOrange (19 Oct 2022)

Resumen muy sencillo sobre la infiltración de elementos extraños (modernistas/masones) en la Iglesia, que terminó cayendo en manos de sus enemigos (modernistas/masones) tras la muerte del último Papa legítimo, el *Papa Pío XII* en *1958*. Desde entonces, huérfanos, no hemos vuelto a tener Papa.

El Papa San Pío X (el del vídeo) ocupó la Cátedra de la Verdad (la Silla de Pedro) desde 1903 hasta su muerte en 1914. Fue un gran Papa.










Lista Pecorelli (1976). Lista de la “Gran Loggia Vaticana” operativa en el Concilio Vaticano II (1962-1965).


Se trata de la lista de 116 masones ocupando altísimos cargos en el Vaticano en aquel nefasto Concilio Vaticano II (1962-1965). Lista que publicó en 1976 el periodista Carmine (Mino) Pecorelli, y q…




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com












UNA IGLESIA MASÓNICA


¿Se puede hacer la afirmación del título que antecede a la vista de las fotos siguientes? Al final pongo la doctrina secular de la Iglesia Católica, emitida en documentos de diversa índole por los…




moymunan.online












CÓMO LOGRÓ LA MASONERÍA LA DESTRUCCIÓN DE LA “IGLESIA” ROMANA


Naturalmente por el término “Iglesia” no se ha de entender la Iglesia, Esposa de Cristo, Indefectible hasta el fin del mundo, sino la Institución Romana, que ha sufrido la defeccion en la Fe de sus…




moymunan.online












PRIMERA DECLARACION OFICIAL MASÓNICA : JUAN XXIII ERA MASÓN


[Aunque había indicios abrumadores sobre La profesión masónica de Juan XXIII, sin embargo la sola mención del hecho levantaba inmediatamente protestas de conservadores y pseudo-tradicionalistas neg…




moymunan.online












OBISPO BRASILEÑO TIENE UN DISCURSO EN UNA LOGIA MASÓNICA


Obispo brasileño habla en una logia masónica El 14 de marzo de 2018, el Obispo Diocesano de Crato, Estado de Ceará, Brasil, pronunció un discurso en la Logia Masónica de Juazeiro do Norte, arriba I…




moymunan.online




Y tengan lo siguiente a la vista y presente: Bergoglio no sólo *no es Cristiano* sino que es un criminal y asesino. Un enemigo de Cristo. Y la Iglesia está, desde hace décadas, infestada de Bergoglios. Entiendan que el principal enemigo de la masonería y de su Nuevo Orden Mundial es el Cristianismo. Y todo simpatizante con éste será *exterminado*.








Y de paso, convertir al cristianismo en delito de odio


Decíamos ayer que Naciones Unidas, el brazo tonto-útil del Nuevo Orden Mundial (NOM) prepara un tratado vinculante verdaderamente venenoso




www.hispanidad.com












Por ejemplo, oponerse al aborto y a la ideología de genero sería un “crimen contra la humanidad”


La ONU está negociando un tratado vinculante que hará de las enseñanzas de la Iglesia crímenes contra la humanidad, según informa Austin Rose, presidente de...




www.hispanidad.com


----------



## BlueOrange (21 Oct 2022)

Cojo este post.


----------



## BlueOrange (21 Oct 2022)

*¿POR QUÉ HABLAR DE RELIGIÓN EN UN HILO DE VACUNAS Y 5G?*

Porque *el pueblo* que, subido a la mentira nos trae la devastación, es todo esto de lo que trato de alertar. Y las vacunas y el 5G son las últimas herramientas que tienen a mano para cumplir su sueño, la Agenda2030 en la que están. Las vacunas y el 5G son sólo el *arma del crimen* y lo que hay que conocer es al *asesino*, porque la titularidad de la acción y la condena recae sobre éste último, *el agente de la acción*. Y este agente que está detrás de la pandemia de mentiras y la Agenda2030 se llama *masonería*.

*Omitir* o *esconde**r*, no mencionar, al *autor material* es remar a su favor, *ser cómplice*. Y es echar tierra sobre tanta gente inocente que está perdiendo la vida.

Traigo la contestación al siguiente hilo (en enlace) en tres post del mismo.





Religión: - Si Dios sabia que Adan y Eva iban a comer del arbol prohibido, entonces porque lo puso hay?


Preparando el GRAN REINICIO Dentro de la masónica Agenda2030 para forzar un Nuevo Orden globalista https://www.weforum.org/agenda/2020/06/now-is-the-time-for-a-great-reset Preparando el gran colapso social: Cortes de electricidad e internet; bloqueo de los puertos marítimos y la cadena de...




www.burbuja.info






harrysas dijo:


> Dios lo sabe todo, pasado, presente y futuro, de antemano Dios lo sabia, entonces a que esta jugando?
> 
> Si yo estoy con mi coche esperando a que el semaforo cambie y me lo paso en rojo, esa decision que yo tome en ese momento, no puede ser libre albedrio porque Dios ya sabia que yo no iba a respetar ese semaforo, ahora bien, supongamos que yo tomo la decision contraria y respeto el semaforo y espero a que el semaforo cambie a verde y paso, Dios tambien lo sabia.
> 
> ...



Dios no toma tus decisiones. Las tomas tú y son tuyas. Dios nos da libre albedrío y nos permite ir tras aquello que hemos elegido amar. Respeta nuestras decisiones y se duele mucho por nosotros al vernos rechazarle, porque nuestra condena consiste en que elijamos alejarnos de Él, la Vida en sí mismo.

_"... y duélete de que sean pocos los amigos de Dios” - _Nª Sra. de los Siete Dolores.​
Por ejemplo... ¿Qué crees que sostiene a las simples plantas, o a ti o a mí, eso que llamamos vida? ¿Quién la crea y la sostiene? Por eso le corresponde a Dios, tal como se dice en 1 Samuel 2,6: _"El Señor da la muerte y la vida"_. (Sto. Tomás de Aquino. Cuestíon 51. Artículo 1. Tratado de los Ángeles de su SUMA de Teología).

Éxodo 3:14
"Y respondió Dios a Moisés: *YO SOY* El que Soy. Y dijo: Así dirás a los hijos de Israel: YO SOY (YHWH) me ha enviado a vosotros."

Juan 14:6
"Jesus le dice: *YO SOY* el camino, y la verdad, y la vida; nadie viene al Padre, sino por mí."

1 Juan 5:7
"Porque *tres* son los que dan testimonio del cielo: el Padre, la Palabra y el Espíritu Santo; y estos tres son uno.”




*¿DE QUÉ PELIGRO SE NOS ADVIERTE EN GÉNESIS?*​
*No comas* del fruto del *árbol caído*/prohibido (que es el *ángel caído*). Es decir, no comas de los _"*estados alterados de conciencia"*_ o *gnosis*, que es subirse a la mente del diablo.





GNOSIS: Sobre los ‘estados alterados de conciencia’ donde se pierde el alma y se pasa a ser nacido del diablo (Juan 8, 44).


Nota Introductoria sobre las fuentes dogmáticas de la Cábala judía Talmúdica La Cábala judía (que no es de Moisés sino luciferina), era una tradición oral paralela que llevaba oculta la clase sacerdotal farisea. Estas doctrinas beben de las fuentes de la antigua India y Persia. Estos últimos...




www.burbuja.info




Porque esto hacéis en *la masonería*, gigantesco error el vuestro, y Dios no es responsable de vuestras pésimas y peligrosas decisiones. Que tenéis libre albedrío y eso es lo que elegís como camino de vida: ¡¡Elegís la mentira, el crimen y el asesinato!!



*EL PARAÍSO INFIERNO DEL NUEVO ORDEN*​
Y nada listos sois porque el hecho de que podáis leer la *escenografía de la Agenda2030* y su *Great Reset* no os hace más listos. Que de hecho no lo sois sino todo lo contrario. Que viendo el teatro de calle elegís participar en una guerra que ni siquiera es vuestra, y la estáis luchando contra vuestros propios hermanos de sangre, contra *vuestro hemano Abe**l *que es inocente y que está de vuestra parte, y vosotros lo traicionáis con un beso de amistad y muerte, igual que hizo Judas Iscariote con el único que estaba de su lado, y que su vida la dio también por Judas. ¿Entiendes? Estáis matando a los que os aman con vuestras vacunas y en breve con vuestros *campos FEMA y de exterminio que ya están listos*. O el gran pulso que esperáis con vuestros grises para que *el diablo caiga sobre todo el mundo* y condene a toda alma viviente,... ¿Qué ganáis con esto mas que satisfacer al espíritu que habita en vosotros? Ese su odio en el que ardéis y que no sois más que marionetas suyas. ¿Vale la pena vuestra gnosis? ¿Tanto?

*PERDERÉIS VUESTRA VERDADERA NATURALEZA*​
¡¡Idiotas asesinos. Que sois poco inteligentes al subiros al diablo y su gnosis porque perderéis vuestra verdadera naturaleza (en términos de potencia intelectual) en el infierno!! ¿No sabéis que al llegar al cielo recuperamos nuestra verdadera naturaleza que es igual y análoga a la de los Ángeles? Tendremos la misma potencia cognoscitiva que ellos. Las mismas potentes mentes,...








"... seréis como ángeles del cielo." - Marcos 12, 25. - Un Católico Perplejo


La naturaleza del hombre es análoga a la de los Ángeles y la hacemos plena una vez llegados al Cielo.




uncatolicoperplejo.com












El modo de conocer de los Ángeles, por Sto. Tomás de Aquino. - Un Católico Perplejo


"En presencia de una realidad intuye de golpe todo su contenido y no necesita indagación alguna para formar juicio, como nos ocurre a nosotros." (...) "el ángel conoce nuestros razonamientos discursivos y nuestros juicios, pero no por vía de discurso o de juicio, sino por vía de una intuición."




uncatolicoperplejo.com




... y esto lo perderéis con el diablo, que él está justo para cercenar almas y dejarlas incompletas. Destruirlas. Y lo hace en este plano dando caramelos pirotécnicos, para que cuando dejemos este mundo y entremos en la eternidad pasemos a estar cercenados e incompletos, además de que se desfogará contra vosotros con brutales torturas. Que el fuego del infierno es él y los suyos. Esta es la herencia que le espera al que elige _"ser nacido del diablo"_ (Juan 8, 44), y ésta es la traición de *Lucifer* para con los que eligen su _"potencia/*conocimiento*"_, que no es amigo vuestro aunque él haga en vosotros que le améis.

*EL "BUEN" NEGOCIANTE*​
Vuestra gnosis es una gominola para hoy y perderlo todo para siempre.

¿A eso le llamas un buen negocio? ¿Te sigues creyendo tan listo? ¿El placer de reírte ahora, un instante, y en breve entrar a llorar para siempre?

¡¡Que cambiáis un instante de experimentar *la potencia de otro* a cambio de perder vuestra verdadera naturaleza, en términos de potencia, por toda la eternidad!!

¡¡Hacéis algo así como pedir prestado 1.000 euros al 1.000.000.000.000% de interés!! ¡¡Que por cada euro que te presta tienes que devolver cien mil millones de euros!! Es decir y valga la analogía: ¡¡Todo la eternidad!!













*PREFERIR EL PODER (de la gnosis) POR ENCIMA DEL BIEN Y DEL MAL*
Preferir a Lucifer​
*No te alíes con él* (Lucifer, Satanás, Baphomet, Prometeo, Pan, Kiala, etc), *no le elijas como ídolo tuyo*, como tu sumo bien por encima de Dios. Que Dios significa sus 10 Mandamientos. Es decir, no elijas al diablo por encima de obedecer la Ley Natural que Dios imprime en todos nosotros, que es el diferenciar el bien del mal: los 10 Mandamientos que todos llevamos impresos: no levantarás falso testimonio ni mentirás, no matarás, honrarás a tu padre y a tu madre (respetarás a los ancianos), etc.





*Porque si eliges a Satán antes que a Dios, eso será lo que tengas*. ¿Entiendes? Dios nos deja ir tras aquello que elegimos amar, y si eliges al diablo eso será lo que te quede. Tu decisión.

_«Señor, a Ti no te pierde sino el que te abandona.”_ –San Agustín de Hipona (Conf. IV, 9.14).











Infierno, Limbos y Purgatorio. archivos - Un Católico Perplejo


El Infierno es un lugar, un espacio, reservado para Satán y para los que le aman. El sufrimiento de ese lugar es provocado por Satán y sus demonios, ya que el Infierno sólo es el lugar, únicamente el lugar.




uncatolicoperplejo.com





*ESTÁIS A TIEMPO. SE NOS LLAMA Y SE NOS ESPERA A TODOS*
Y especialmente a vosotros. Que *Cristo vino a por lo que estaba perdido, vosotros*, y no a por los justos.​Que su mano está extendida para todos, especialmente hacia vosotros. Atreveos y cogedla, que la gran obsesión de *Cristo *es salvar almas. Nada más que esto. Y no os reprochará ni os echará en cara nada, que no le conocéis y no imagináis la inmensa belleza que es *Él *en sí mismo, misericordia.













La oveja perdida. (Lucas 15, 1-7). - Un Católico Perplejo


"Se acercaban a El todos los publícanos y pecadores para oírle. Y los fariseos y escribas murmuraban, diciendo: "Éste acoge a los pecadores y come con ellos." - Lucas 15, 1-2.




uncatolicoperplejo.com


----------



## BlueOrange (21 Oct 2022)

Qué será de vosotros, insensatos. Que creéis en la mentira como vehículo de otra mentira aún más grande, en la que habitáis.

Quién velará por vosotros, insensatos ¿Vuestro diablo?







--- --- ---​
*Este hilo* está lleno de joker/sátiros/jugadores o peones de un tablero de ajedrez. Los peones de la masonería sembrando ceguera y mentira. En fin... El Tiempo está a punto y las otras plagas del diablo están a lo suyo.








QUÉ ES UN SÁTIRO, PAYASO O JOKER. Es un masón/jugador (Actor de Crisis) que participa siguiendo una agenda en el Teatro de Calle de nuestras vidas - Un Católico Perplejo


La figura alegórica del SÁTIRO, bufón, saltinbanqui, arlequín, payaso, trol y joker (Actores de Crisis que actúan en la vida real a modo de Teatro de Calle), es la representación simbólica del accionar de la MASONERÍA en la sociedad.




uncatolicoperplejo.com























Detalle del Royal Albert Hall, Londres, y algunas imágenes sobre masonería.


Unas imágenes tratando de reflejar el problema del mundo, porque siguen siendo invisibles para la gente honrada.




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com




*Danzar entre sofismas, silogismo y herejías.*









Joker: La danza de un asesino - La figura alegórica del SÁTIRO, bufón, saltinbanqui, arlequín, payaso, trol y joker (Actores de Crisis y Teatro de Calle)


La figura alegórica del SÁTIRO, bufón, saltinbanqui, arlequín, payaso, trol y joker (Actores de Crisis que actúan en la vida real a modo de Teatro de Calle), es la representación simbólica de la accio...




odysee.com


----------



## BlueOrange (22 Oct 2022)

*Kiko Rivera*, nacido en 1984 (38 años), ingresado tras sufrir un *ictus*.





Kiko Rivera, ingresado tras sufrir un ictus: "El estado es crítico y las próximas 24 horas son determinantes"


Kiko Rivera, ingresado tras sufrir un ictus: "El estado es crítico y las próximas 24 horas son determinantes" Kiko Rivera permanece ingresado tras haber sufrido un ictus. El hijo de Isabel Pantoja arrastra varios problemas de salud que podrían complicar su estado. Kiko Rivera está ingresado en...




www.burbuja.info









_Sobre el signo masónico o mudra 'Burla de Kali'._

*Kiko Rivera, ingresado tras sufrir un ictus:* *"El estado es crítico y las próximas 24 horas son determinantes"
Kiko Rivera permanece ingresado tras haber sufrido un ictus. El hijo de Isabel Pantoja arrastra varios problemas de salud que podrían complicar su estado.

Kiko Rivera* está ingresado en el *hospital Virgen del Rocío de Sevilla* después de haber sufrido un ictus. El hijo de Isabel Pantoja se encuentra en observación y las próximas 24 horas podrían ser decisivas.

El* periodista Nando Escribano* señala que Kiko ya llevaba días con malestar y había tenido que aplazar algunos compromisos profesionales. Kiko ha sido ingresado esta madrugada. Reconoce Nando que *cuando en la redacción fueron conocedores de esta noticia* en un primer momento pensaron que podría estar exagerando para luego contarlo en algún plató de televisión. Recuerda que más haya de sus adicciones sufre gota y problemas de corazón que le han causado ya algún susto.

Kiko sufre gota, diabetes crónica y patología cardiaca

Añade Escribano que "la cosa no es ninguna tontería y está muy grave". "*Los médicos siempre le han dicho que se cuidara*. El estado es crítico y me llega que las próximas 24 horas son determinantes y el desenlace puede ser cualquiera", apunta.

Isabel Pantoja ya se ha trasladado al centro hospitalario y* toda la familia está informada de lo ocurrido*. Explica también Escribano que normalmente la familia Pantoja siempre filtra informaciones y el hecho de que ahora no haya trascendido nada hace sospechar que se trate de algo bastante grave.

Kiko Rivera tiene 37 años y arrastraba problemas de salud como gota, diabetes crónica y patologías cardiacas que ya le habían dado algún susto en el pasado.
*Más sobre este tema:*








Kiko Rivera, ingresado tras sufrir un ictus: "El estado es crítico y las próximas 24 horas son determinantes"


Kiko Rivera permanece ingresado tras haber sufrido un ictus. El hijo de Isabel Pantoja arrastra varios problemas de salud que podrían complicar su estado.




www.antena3.com









Kiko Rivera, regresa a redes tras anunciar que sufre depresión


El marido de Irene Rosales borró su contenido de Instagram dejando solamente su comunicado




www.lecturas.com












Kiko Rivera, ingresado tras sufrir un ictus


El DJ e hijo de Isabel Pantoja ha sido trasladado de urgencia al Hospital Virgen del Rocío de Sevilla y se enfrenta a 24 horas decisivas.




as.com





*CON ANTERIORIDAD*

"El músico comparte con sus seguidores su inoculación y bromea asegurando que *ya tiene el 5G activo*". (julio de 2021).








Kiko Rivera muestra los efectos secundarios de la vacuna contra la Covid-19


#Pantoja | El músico comparte con sus seguidores su inoculación y bromea mientras asegura que ya tiene el 5G activo #KikoRivera




cronicaglobal.elespanol.com


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Oct 2022)

BlueOrange dijo:


> *Kiko Rivera*, nacido en 1984 (38 años), ingresado tras sufrir un *ictus*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



EL DISCO SE LLAMA " VUDU " Xd


----------



## BlueOrange (22 Oct 2022)

Manolo García cancela sus próximos conciertos por una "leve miocarditis aguda vírica"


Las entradas para las citas en Mairena del Aljarafe (Sevilla) y Valladolid estaban agotadas.




www.heraldo.es












Manolo García suspende su concierto del sábado en Sevilla


El artista debe guardar reposo por prescripción médica debido a una "miocarditis aguda vírica"




www.diariodesevilla.es





--- --- ---


----------



## BlueOrange (22 Oct 2022)

*No hay SARS-CoV-2. No existe**. *El virus se llama masonería y Nuevo Orden del anticristo.

Los medios de comunicación de la *Agenda2030*. Empresas privadas y concentradas a nivel internacional en cuatro grandes consorcios en manos de familias judías. Son terminales de la masonería, secta que es internacional y está por todas partes. El cáncer del mundo, mentirosos engañadores.










Antena 3 - Miocardis provocada por el virus de la Agenda2030


El virus pandñémico no existe. El verdadero virus se llama masonería, Agenda2030, Great Reset y Nuevo Orden Mundial. Sanidad reconoce que no dispone de pruebas de la existencia del SARS-CoV-2, el vir...




odysee.com












Los masónicos medios de comunicación.


Los medios de comunicación sonla principal herramienta de la masonería internacional. Hacen más daño que una confrontación bélica a la vieja usanza. Son armas de guerra psicológica.…




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com
















*Post Data*
La Vanguardia.







El Diario vasco


----------



## BlueOrange (24 Oct 2022)

*Lara Logan expulsada de Newsmax por argumentar que el bien vence al mal, que Satanás no ganará, que los globalistas quieren que comamos bichos mientras **ellos cenan con la sangre de los niños** (VIDEO) *

La brillante y encantadora Lara Logan estuvo en Newsmax TV esta semana discutiendo sobre las fronteras abiertas y el plan de Dios para la tierra. Lara es una mujer de fe y no rehúye sus creencias.

Lara Logan fue expulsada de Newsmax tras esta entrevista con Eric Bolling.

Lara Logan compartió su creencia de que las fronteras abiertas son malas y destructivas. Esta afirmación no es controvertida.

Lara Logan: _"Soy una firme y sólida e inamovible creyente en Dios y creo que Dios gana... La frontera abierta es la forma que tiene *Satanás *de tomar el control del mundo a través de todas estas personas que son *sus títeres* y *sus sirvientes*. *Ellos *pueden pensar que van a __*convertirse en dioses*__. Eso es lo que nos dicen, __*Yuval Harari*__ y todos los demás en el _*Foro Económico Mundial*_. Ya sabes, los que quieren que comamos insectos y cucarachas mientras ellos __cenan con la sangre de los niños__"._

Al parecer, esa declaración fue demasiado para Newsmax.

Lara Logan fue expulsada del canal después de esa entrevista. *Los principales medios de comunicación la calificaron* como una divagación desequilibrada de Qanon. (Nota mía: Qanon son disidencia controlada y esa es la opinión de los corruptísmos mass media).


https://sp.rmbl.ws/s8/2/d/M/j/i/dMjig.caa.mp4?u=5o49d&b=0








Lara Logan Banned from Newsmax for Arguing Good Defeats Evil, Satan Will Not Win, Globalists Want Us Eating Bugs While They Dine on Blood of Children (VIDEO)


Brilliant and lovely Lara Logan was on Newsmax TV this week discussing open borders and God’s plan for the earth. Lara is a woman of faith and she does not shy away from her beliefs. Lara Logan was banned from Newsmax following this interview with Eric Bolling. Lara Logan shared her belief that...




www.thegatewaypundit.com





Les dejo quién es Lara Logan.

*«para ellos los niños son lo más cercano a Dios en la Tierra»
«ahí pueden infligir el mayor dolor a Dios… Eso es lo único que les importa.
Lo demás no existe para ellos.» -**Lara Logan** (jun.2022)*
​
_https://uncatolicoperplejo.com/lara-logan-sobre-masoneria-y-ninos/_

22.6.2022 | La reportera disidente Lara Logan explica, según información de un infiltrado, la *agenda satánica* de ‘La Elite’ (a quienes prefiere llamar ‘*La Secta*‘, y tiene razón), y cuál es su obsesión en dañar a los niños:

“Conocí a alguien con quien quiero tener más tiempo, pero esta persona ha trabajado por muchos años infiltrándose en lo que llamarías la Élite Global, pero ya no uso ese término, porque esta persona me enseñó que no son ninguna élite, son una *secta* _(‘they are a cult’)_, eso es lo que son, son una secta mundial _(‘they are a global cult’)_.

¿Y por qué esto es importante? Porque es preciso. Se trata de *quiénes son* realmente y *lo que quieren* realmente (Juan 8, 44), a dónde nos están llevando. No nos están llevando a un mundo de élites, nos llevan a la cabaña/barraca oscura de una secta (_‘into the dark hut ¿over? Cult.’. Nota: El zulo de las tenidas)_ en la que *esta gente* tiene el único objetivo más importante de todos, que es *eliminar y erradicar a Dios*.”

Y esta persona pasó años leyendo e informándose sobre sus trabajos, literatura, exposiciones, etc. Pasó dos años y medio estudiando todo, desde rituales hasta tradiciones, su ideología, para poder infiltrarse a nivel de la ONU. No puedo decirte de qué facción era porque no quiero exponerlo.

Y le pregunté sobre los niños, porque no me quedaba claro, y le pedí que me explique explicara. Él me dijo que lo estaba intentando entender de la manera equivocada. Y le dije por qué _(¿a qué te refieres?, ¿qué quieres decir?, ‘as you where you mean?’)_, y me dijo que ellos no definen a los *niños *como lo hacemos nosotros, no definen al mundo de la manera que lo hacemos nosotros, que las decisiones que nosotros enfrentamos ellos no las tienen. Ven el mundo de manera completamente diferente. Y le pregunté cómo lo veían ellos. Y me dijo que para ellos todo se definía de acuerdo a un único propósito. Y le pregunté cuál era, y me dijo:* “Para derrotar a Dios”*.

Y este es el momento, porque para ellos el *Dios real*, el *Dios verdadero*, son ellos y Satanás _(‘the real God, the true Gog are them. And Satan ¿with them?. Right?’)_. Y me dijo que para ellos los *niños* son lo más cercano a Dios en la Tierra, porque hemos sido creados a imagen de Dios, y cuando recién somos creados aún no tenemos tiempo de ser corrompidos y descarrilados. Entonces, para ellos, mientras más joven seas, lo más cercano estás de Dios, y ahí pueden *infligir el mayor dolor a Dios*.

Entonces, mientras más puedas hacer sufrir a un bebé o a un niño, mayor será tu *victoria sobre Dios*. Y eso es lo único que les importa. Lo demás no existe para ellos.»








"para ellos los niños son lo más cercano a Dios en la Tierra" (...) "ahí pueden infligir el mayor dolor a Dios... Eso es lo único que les importa. Lo demás no existe para ellos." -Lara Logan (jun.2022) - Un Católico Perplejo


La periodista disidente Lara Logan da en la diana sobre la naturaleza de la situación (masonería) y sobre el por qué de la guerra de esta secta contra la infancia.




uncatolicoperplejo.com












«para ellos los niños son lo más cercano a Dios en la Tierra» (…) «ahí pueden infligir el mayor dolor a Dios… Eso es lo único que les importa. Lo demás no existe para ellos.» –Lara Logan (jun.2022)


La periodista disidente Lara Logan da en la diana sobre la naturaleza de la situación (masonería) y sobre el por qué de la guerra de esta secta contra la infancia.




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com









GNOSIS: Sobre los ‘estados alterados de conciencia’ donde se pierde el alma y se pasa a ser nacido del diablo (Juan 8, 44).


Nota Introductoria sobre las fuentes dogmáticas de la Cábala judía Talmúdica La Cábala judía (que no es de Moisés sino luciferina), era una tradición oral paralela que llevaba oculta la clase sacerdotal farisea. Estas doctrinas beben de las fuentes de la antigua India y Persia. Estos últimos...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (24 Oct 2022)

up


----------



## BlueOrange (24 Oct 2022)

*La Matrix* es como la masonería denomina a los dormidos, a nosotros los que no somos masones (borregos, la granja, el gallinero, _*"portales orgánicos"*_, ganado sin alma, NPC's, goyim, spam, etc). Y *los dinosaurios* son otra farsa de la secta de la masonería. Narrativa _"científica"_ fraudulenta ideada en Inglaterra en el siglo XIX. Los yacimientos de dinosaurios son escenarios fabricados, sets de rodaje, puro atrezzo para una orquestada falsa bandera. La masonería es todo esto y no pueden evitarlo. Dejo un ejemplo de la presencia de esta secta en 1875 en el londinense Royal Albert Hall (imagen e imagen), y también en 2017 en el mismo sitio (imagen).

Están por todas partes y están satanizados. No son iguales a nosotros. Tienen otros valores y aman cosas distintas.



¿Creen en las casualidades?

Porque la *Teoría de la Evolución.*.. es una teoría. ¿Y adivinan de dónde sale? ¿Sabían que Charles Darwin además de haber sido un prominente masón, es *el padre de la eugenesia moderna*? *El abuelo de* Bill Gates, David Rockefeler, Aldous Huxley, Ted Turner, Yuval Harari,...

El siguiente signo masónico es una *señal de silencio* y discreción *contra *nosotros, los que estamos sumergidos en la Matrix. No hacer ruido para no levantar la liebre. No revelar nada sensible que pudiera despertarnos. Silencio para que no les veamos, para que sigamos ciegos. Es un mensaje o *guiño de complicidad* entre ellos (masonería). Un recordatorio en nuestras narices. La masonería es así de jactanciosa.







Nota: la mano frente a Darwin es un añadido moderno y reciente a su retrato fotográfico. Imagen muy usada en internet en referencia a este hombre.








900+ ***Expose Darkness Collaboration ideas in 2022 | poses, conservative, guidance


Apr 27, 2022 - I will be updating and organizing this board to provide better guidance for fellow researchers. Please continue to use this board and God bless you all! NOTE: Please be conservative in categorization and anything questionable place in the section "Poses Needing Research." Please...




www.pinterest.es























Dejo un poco de _"literatura"_ basura. Y lo digo así porque ese es su nombre, además de que esta secta miente más que habla (escribe en este caso).








El simbolismo del silencio masónico ❇️ El Blog del Mason


En la publicación de hoy abordamos el tema del silencio masónico. La importancia de este valor puede hacer la diferencia para un masón.




elblogdelmason.com












El Silencio Masónico.


Autor: Harold Londoño Aquel que pretenda escuchar y comprender la Voz del Silencio, tiene que saber de la perfecta atención de la mente en asuntos de Índole interna; la palabra o el verbo sólo tien…




masonerialibertaria.com












El silencio masónico


UN NOVEDOSO ENSAYO SOBRE LA INTERPRETACIÓN DEL SILENCIO EN MASONERÍA. Vivimos en un mundo repleto de ruido, de palabras insignificantes, vacuas y vacías de contenido, retóricamente intempestivas y vanas, en donde la verbalización es la regla y el silencio la excepción que nos invita, velada y...



www.masonica.es


----------



## BlueOrange (25 Oct 2022)

*¿IGNORANTES?... O MIENTEN.*

Observen a estos dos destacados docentes universitarios. *Jose-Luis Jimenez* y *T. Ryan Gregory*. Observen sus mensajes. Pueden buscar más en sus cuentas. Lean entre líneas y traten de encontrar a la persona tras las palabras. Sientan la cadencia que emiten esos mensajes; es decir, qué intención hay en ellos.

¿Por qué son sucursales de la versión oficial de todos los Gobiernos?
¿Qué interés tienen en remar a favor de la Agenda2030? ¿Sólamente protección y dinero y nada más?
Estos dos docentes, realmente,... ¿son ignorantes?
¿Se los imagina aplaudiendo desde sus ventanas al comienzo del encierro? Yo sí. Y hasta con megáfono y cacerolas.




Podrían decirme,* ¿por qué* el señor *T. Ryan Gregory*, Profesor del Departamento de Biología Integrativa y del Instituto de Biodiversidad de Ontario, *defiende *unas mascarillas que hasta yo sé que *son totalmente inefectivas*? Y que sólo sirven para evitar el sifón de un estornudo o por cuestión de no ir dejando pelos si llevas barba o como herramienta de unificación psicológica bajo una misma autoridad. *Un bozal*. Una *herramienta *de *sumisión *(Guantánamo: imagen1, imagen2, imagen3). No hace falta ser un lince para ver que el bozal no es una medida sanitaria sino de guerra psicológica (Psy Op). Como tampoco lo fue el encierro sino que fue una medida militar que se hace tras una conquista. Encierros (*toques de queda*) hubo en París tras la entrada del ejército nazi por ejemplo.

*NO SE TRANSMITE POR EL AIRE*

Los virus *no* se transmiten por el aire *sino por* fluidos. ¿Si se emitiesen por el aire no creen que a estas alturas ya tendríamos todos el virus del SIDA? (La farsa del SIDA quiero decir, que fue otro de los teatros de esta secta). ¿Recuerdan qué decían cuando la farsa del SIDA? Que sólo por transmisión sexual, por fluidos.








¿Puedo contagiarme de covid en un ascensor o en un espacio cerrado? Newtral y Antonio García Ferreras en 2020.


¿Puedo contagiarme de covid en un ascensor o en un espacio cerrado? Newtral y Antonio García Ferreras en 2020. https://t.me/DoctorManhattanreborn/4221




odysee.com






(*Aprobecho* la portada del vídeo de Ferreras para dejar el siguiente recordatorio al *mensaje #523*, un par de páginas atrás en este hilo que leen. --- *Covidianos* por un lado (Ferreras), y por otro, la *falsa disidencia* con sus múltiples niveles de profundidad en la mentira. En este caso es *La Quinta Columna* que no mienten en temas sanitarios y el *Sr. Ricardo Delgado* ha hecho una impagable labor de verdadera ayuda a la gente. La Quinta Columna empezó siendo verdadera disidencia (y lo sigue siendo en temas sanitarios), pero el problema está en que *fuera *de los temas sanitarios y entrados en la lectura de la situación geopolítica, siguen las narrativas de la falsa disidencia y están remando a favor de los intereses de la masonería y su Agenda2030. Me refiero al masón *José Luis Sevillano y a sus muy fraudulentas narrativas.* En fin... La Verdad sólo tienen una dirección y a la vista de todos está).





La Quinta Columna archivos - Un Católico Perplejo







uncatolicoperplejo.com










*Decía que...*

¿Por qué creen que mienten, prácticamente con las mismas consignas, los dos profesores de EEUU y los dos españoles del vídeo?

¿Qué creen* que tienen en común* estos cuatro covidianos? Son de países diferentes, hablan idiomas diferentes y hasta les separa un océano. No creo que se hayan visto en la vida por lo que, ¿a qué club, movimiento o _religión_ pertenecerán?

*¿Y todos estos?*

(Al periodista José Antonio Ferreras le tienen en la última imagen).




















NASA: otra mentira masónica. - Un Católico Perplejo


Cuando la masonería se enquista en las clases políticas, y por extensión, en sus Agencias Espaciales… pasa esto. Que se convierten en instrumentos globalistas siguiendo la Agenda2030.




uncatolicoperplejo.com










José Antonio Ferreras.














900+ ***Illuminati (Main Poses) ideas in 2022 | illuminati, proverbs 6, his eyes


Jun 3, 2022 - A worthless person, a wicked man, goes about with crooked speech, who winks maliciously with his eye, signals with his feet and motions with his fingers, who plots evil with deceit in his heart-- he always stirs up conflict. Proverbs 6:12-14. See more ideas about illuminati...




www.pinterest.es












900+ ***Expose Darkness Collaboration ideas in 2022 | poses, conservative, guidance


Apr 27, 2022 - I will be updating and organizing this board to provide better guidance for fellow researchers. Please continue to use this board and God bless you all! NOTE: Please be conservative in categorization and anything questionable place in the section "Poses Needing Research." Please...




www.pinterest.es





*"DECONSTRUCCIÓN" CULTURAL Y CONQUISTA*

La masonería es una gran familia sin fronteras. Es, en sí misma, una nacionalidad espiritual diferenciada y *por encima de donde se ha nacido*. Ser masón es pertenecer a una cultura en oposición contra la gente que no es como ellos. Conviven entre nosotros pero son distintos, son de otra raza, y nos odian a muerte y están en guerra contra nosotros. Guerra cultural en primera instancia, hasta que estemos lo suficientemente debilitados, o maduros, como para comenzar la guerra física contra el mundo (que ya ha empezado con la pandemia): imponer por la fuerza una nueva *URSS* más ambiciosa y magna, y a la que llaman *Nuevo Orden Mundial*.


----------



## BlueOrange (26 Oct 2022)

Visto en el Directo 410 de esta noche (parte1 y parte2) y recogido del Telegram (*enlace *al post) de La Quinta Columna. Piloto fallece en pleno vuelo y mujer con un *Santo Rosario* en las manos. En algo coincidimos todos, buenos y malos. En tratar de vivir.










Piloto sufre infarto (arritmia) durante el vuelo y fallece (Octubre 2022)


https://t.me/laquintacolumna/27147 PILOTO SUFRE ARRTIMIA Y FALLECE (octubre 2022) Detalle de la mujer con un Sato Rosario en las manos. Cómo se reza el Santo Rosario. Esquema sencillol: https://uncat...




odysee.com




*Lo que están haciendo con la Iglesia refleja la situación límite en la que nos encontramos *(Últimos Tiempos).

Añado este otro vídeo sobre la situación del mundo, que es límite. Vivimos tiempos profetizados. Va a haber un *genocidio cristiano* y el anticristo se erigirá desde el Vaticano* (la Iglesia está desde 1958 en manos de sus enemigos).* Van a hacer una especie de ONU de religiones (de donde sacarán un Gobierno mundial) y en esa texitura es donde se perseguirá a todos los Cristianos tradicionales en medio del Great Reset.










Lista Pecorelli (1976). Lista de la “Gran Loggia Vaticana” operativa en el Concilio Vaticano II (1962-1965).


Se trata de la lista de 116 masones ocupando altísimos cargos en el Vaticano en aquel nefasto Concilio Vaticano II (1962-1965). Lista que publicó en 1976 el periodista Carmine (Mino) Pecorelli, y q…




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com












UNA IGLESIA MASÓNICA


¿Se puede hacer la afirmación del título que antecede a la vista de las fotos siguientes? Al final pongo la doctrina secular de la Iglesia Católica, emitida en documentos de diversa índole por los…




moymunan.online












CÓMO LOGRÓ LA MASONERÍA LA DESTRUCCIÓN DE LA “IGLESIA” ROMANA


Naturalmente por el término “Iglesia” no se ha de entender la Iglesia, Esposa de Cristo, Indefectible hasta el fin del mundo, sino la Institución Romana, que ha sufrido la defeccion en la Fe de sus…




moymunan.online












PRIMERA DECLARACION OFICIAL MASÓNICA : JUAN XXIII ERA MASÓN


[Aunque había indicios abrumadores sobre La profesión masónica de Juan XXIII, sin embargo la sola mención del hecho levantaba inmediatamente protestas de conservadores y pseudo-tradicionalistas neg…




moymunan.online












OBISPO BRASILEÑO TIENE UN DISCURSO EN UNA LOGIA MASÓNICA


Obispo brasileño habla en una logia masónica El 14 de marzo de 2018, el Obispo Diocesano de Crato, Estado de Ceará, Brasil, pronunció un discurso en la Logia Masónica de Juazeiro do Norte, arriba I…




moymunan.online





*Angels Barceló y su calentología climática (Está siguiendo la masónica Agenda2030) *(2022-10-28)








Angels Barceló pide que no se escuche y se aísle a los que no pensemos como ella-El Diestro TV


Visita la entrada para saber más.




eldiestro.tv




Realmente son asesinos. Esta gente de la masonería está desatada y satanizada por la *gnosis*, que les convierte en asesinos. Están intervenidos espiritualmente (mentalmente). Tienen la voluntad solapada con la del diablo. De ahí que todos persigan una misma meta: el imperio de _"todos los reinos del mundo"_ (*Mateo 4, 8-10*).










Angels Barceló y su calentología climática (Está siguiendo la masónica Agenda2030) (2022-10-28)


Angels Barceló. Masónico periodsimo que es lo mismso que decir asesinos satanizados. https://uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com/2020/07/21/los-masonicos-medios-de-comunicacion/ Calentolgía climática o...




odysee.com




*Detalle de Chemtrails*


A continuación imágenes desde la cabina de un avión de pasajeros que muestran cómo los que fumigan se burlan de las personas, de la población. Incluso envían un mensaje al avión de pasajeros mientras lo hacen.



rumble.com (vídeo) y odysee.com (vídeo).
Imagenes desde cabina de otro avión soltando chemtrails (LouB747)

*El secretario adjunto del Tesoro de los EE. UU. advierte que es probable que la escasez continúe hasta que *TODOS sean pinchados*.*







rt.com (15 octubre 2022).

"El subsecretario del Tesoro de EE. UU. ha dicho que la única forma de acabar con la plaga de estantes vacíos y precios altos en todo el país es que todas las personas del mundo se vacunen.

En una entrevista con ABC el jueves, Wally Adeyemo, el segundo funcionario más alto de la administración Biden en el Departamento del Tesoro, comentó sobre la *continua escasez de bienes de consumo* que ha llevado a muchos a burlarse del presidente como _'Empty Shelves Joe'._

A pesar de las fotos virales que muestran miles de buques de carga alineados en el Puerto de Los Ángeles listos para descargar sus mercancías, Adeyemo afirmó que los *problemas de la cadena de suministro* que afectan a tantos minoristas de EE. UU. son un problema internacional y solo disminuirán cuando un porcentaje suficiente del país ha sido vacunado."








US Treasury deputy sec warns that shortages likely to continue until EVERYONE is jabbed


The deputy secretary at the US Treasury has said that the only way to end the plague of empty shelves and high prices around the country is for every person in the world to be vaccinated.




web.archive.org


----------



## BlueOrange (28 Oct 2022)

*Libro Los protocolos de los sabios de Sión gratis en *PDF* y *ePub.
de Sergei Nilus








Libro Los protocolos de los sabios de Sión en PDF y ePub - Elejandría


Descargar gratis Los protocolos de los sabios de Sión de Sergei Nilus en PDF, ePUB o MOBI ✅




www.elejandria.com




Añado dos entradas relacionadas. Escritos de otras personas, escritos valiosos, que recopilo en el blog personal.








Los Protocolos de los Sabios de Sión y el poder oculto de la masonería. - Un Católico Perplejo


Son las actas de las veinticuatro sesiones del Congreso judío reunido en Basilea (Suiza) en 1897, donde se establecen las líneas para el Nuevo Orden Mundial.




uncatolicoperplejo.com












Qué sueñan realmente el judaísmo y su masonería con su Agenda2030 y su Nuevo Orden Mundial - Un Católico Perplejo


Qué sueñan realmente el judaísmo y su masonería con su Agenda2030 y su Nuevo Orden Mundial.




uncatolicoperplejo.com




*Post data: *también añado una conferencia de Aldous Huxley. Transcribo los cinco primeros minutos que son suficientes para ver de qué se trata todo el movimiento de la masonería, porque estos tres señores eran masones y pertenecieron a la británica logia de Rito Escocés Aceptado *Fabian Society* (su logo: un lobo disfrazado de oveja (Mateo 7, 15)), donde reflejaron en sus libros lo que ya se hablaba en la década de 1940 en la masonería. Lo que estamos viviendo tiene muchas *décadas de planificación* y esta *secta*, que es *internacional*, conforma sobre el 20% ó 25% de la población: una bestia (Apoc.13,4). Estamos viviendo tiempos profetizados.

*«La revolución definitiva: Un plan para esclavizar a las masas.»
(Copia1), (copia2).*






_Los tres pertenecieron a la logia londinense Fabian Society. De ella salió el Partido Laborista británico._

«Aldous Huxley gave this speech to a Berkley audience, in which he admits that his novels such as «Brave New World» were not just fiction, but real blueprints for types of controlled and enslaved societies. A shocking look at the results of the *Fabian Society* and the Cecil Rhodes Round Table efforts to resurrect the British empire, control of the United States, and dominate the planet. This is similar to the work of H. G. Wells, also a *Fabian Society* / Round Table insider, and his works of futurism which entail the enslavement of society.» (*Enlace*).

Transcripción de los primeros minutos

MODERADOR​
«La *«Revolución definitiva»* de la que Huxley nos va a hablar hoy coincide con el desarrollo de nuevos métodos para el *control* del comportamiento que operan directamente sobre aspectos psicológicos y fisiológicos del ser humano. (…). Es un tema del que (Huxley) lleva interesado por años.»

HUXLEY​
«Primero quisiera decir que la conferencia que di en Santa Bárbara no estuvo directamente relacionada con el *control de la mente*. Sobre este tema hablamos en la Universidad de San Francisco. (…) … en donde hubo debates sobre este tema. En Santa Bárbara hablamos de tecnología en general, de los efectos que puede tener sobre la sociedad y de los problemas que puede generar cuando se introduce en países menos desarrollados.

Ahora, en lo que respecta al problema de la *«Revolución definitiva»*, esto ha sido muy bien explicado por el moderador. Podemos decir que en el pasado todas las *revoluciones* tuvieron el *objetivo* de cambiar el entorno para modificar el individuo. Así han sido las *revoluciones* ya sean políticas, económicas, también las religiosas como La Reforma. Todas ellas no siempre apuntaban al ser humano pero si apuntaban a su entorno, porque si se modifica el entorno en alguna medida se consigue *modificar* a las personas.

Hoy por hoy nos estamos acercando a lo que yo creo que es la *Revolución Definitiva*, o la *Revolución Final* en la que el hombre puede* influir* sobre la mente y el cuerpo de sus semejantes. Es necesario decir que en alguna medida siempre se ha querido influir der esa manera, pero generalmente se intentaba con métodos violentos. Las técnicas de terrorismo se conocen desde hace mucho tiempo y han sido aplicadas con mayor o menos ingenio. A veces se han aplicado con crueldad y a veces con mayor tacto, observando pruebas y errores para saber cuál era la forma más efectiva y para saber cómo usar torturas y represiones de diferentes clases.

Pero si se quiere *controlar* a la gente durante años debe hacerse con una cierta mesura. Es difícil encontrar al terrorismo puro funcionando indefinidamente. Puede funcionar durante tiempos realmente largos, pero tarde o temprano* se debe* de introducir un elemento persuasivo. Un elemento que *convenza* a la gente de que lo que le ocurre no es malo.

Bien, yo creo que la esencia de la *Revolución Definitiva* a la que nos acercamos es precisamente esa. Estamos en camino de desarrollar toda una serie de técnicas que le va a permitir a la oligarquía dominante, que siempre ha existido y probablemente existirá siempre, lograr que la gente ame su *esclavitud* («No tendrás nada y serás feliz»). Esa me parece la forma definitiva de una revolución malevolente. Y es un problema que me ha interesado desde hace muchos años y sobre el cual escribí la novela «Un Mundo Feliz» hace 30 años, la cual es, esencialmente, la historia de una sociedad que hace uso de todos los dispositivos disponibles en su época y algunos otros dispositivos que imaginé en el futuro y que con ese uso termina, primero siendo estandarizada para hacer desaparecer diferencias humanas inconvenientes y para *crear* una suerte de modelos de seres humanos producidos en serie inscritos en un sistema de culto a la ciencia.» (05:17).


----------



## BlueOrange (28 Oct 2022)

*El Dr. en Historia Alberto Bárcena*​
Les recomiendo mucho escuchar al Dr. en Historia Contemporánea* Alberto* *Bárcena Pérez*. Un hombre que no miente. Es decir, que suma para todos y no resta para nadie.

"Doctor en Historia Contemporánea por la CEU San Pablo. Desde el año 2001 es profesor del Instituto de Humanidades Ángel Ayala de la Universidad CEU San Pablo donde ha impartido las asignaturas de Historia de las Civilizaciones, Historia de España, Historia Social de Europa y Doctrina Social de la Iglesia en las facultades de Derecho, Económicas y Humanidades. Ha sido profesor de la Universitas Senioribvs." - Wiki(jew)pedia.

Y tiene media docena de libros serios publicados y a saber la de conferencias, entrevistas y artículos que habrá realizado. Aunque lo importante de este señor no es su carta de presentación, sino que además de ella está limpio, no es masón. Esto es un detalle muy importante a tener en cuenta porque su palabra parte desde un principio de veracidad, cosa que ningún masón de este planeta posee. Ninguno. Ni uno solo.

Dejo un pequeño extracto de una de sus muchas *entrevistas*.

*LA GNOSIS DE LUCIFER/PROMETEO
"EL PORTADOR DE LA LUZ"*
Entrevista a Alberto Bárcena​
*00:00:37 *"... la gnosis masónica antropocéntrica. Es decir, es la salvación está en uno mismo hasta llegar a la perfección, hasta la superación, del ser humano que no necesita salvadores. Es brindarle a la gente, a quien se inicia en la secta, pues que van a acceder a un *conocimiento* que de otro modo sería imposible, que te convierte en la piedra cúbica. Un ser ya pulido, perfecto, totalmente distinto de los profanos; (...), es el que se va a salvar por sí mismo, por sus propias fuerzas. Es en el fondo, claro, una idea que ya iremos hablando de esto pero totalmente *luciferina*, es la rebelión contra dios. Yo no necesito salvadores. Yo mismo. Y en ese proceso gnóstico de *conocimientos *ocultos que te van dando, por eso hay grados, en los que vas accediendo hasta que llegas a saberlo todo; en ese *conocimiento *gnóstico; ahorrando el tiempo, porque en mi libro también lo hago desde el principio; el compañero de viaje, en ese proceso, generalmente o muy frecuentemente es *Lucifer*. Alguien que en la masonería diferencian, o quieren diferenciar de Satanás, que no es el mismo sino que ellos presentan a *Lucifer *como un ser benéfico, *el portador de la luz*, que es quien va iluminando el camino en ese recorrido que te lleva a la perfección, a la autosuficiencia completa." *00:02:13

00:03:27 *"y a Abad Gallardo, un masón arrepentido del que también tenemos que hablar en esta serie, lo cuenta en su libro, en el primer libro que publicó sobre el tema, que ellos parten de la base de que en sus tenidas, las reuniones masónicas, hay algo que trasciende a la reunión que es la que, ese algo, superior, esotérico, les dicta lo que tienen que establecer. Les dicta lo que se está planchando en esa en esa tenida. Y qué es ese algo. Qué es ese algo que no se le da nombre pero que está ahí. Bueno pues al final muchos acaban descubriendo que ese algo, naturalmente es *Lucifer*, si no lo sabían ya.

Es decir, que la luz que te van a proporcionar en ese proceso iniciático en buena medida la trae él. Él es* el **portador de la luz*. Por tanto no es Satanás, lo quieren diferenciar como otra otra criatura, digamos, o una entidad diferente a Satanás, que es el que trae la luz. Pero luego las contradicciones en las que incurren son tan claras que al final queda patente, que claro que es Satanás ese *Lucifer *que supuestamente no.

*Lucifer* en la masonería es algo así como el símbolo de que el que se rebela contra la opresión, contra el poder constituido, una especie de *PROMETEO* podríamos decir, que se rebela contra la imposición divina. Sería por tanto un sinónimo de libertad. Libertad que parte de la naturaleza del hombre, que es un ser superior. El hombre como centro de todo ese culto, de toda esa gnosis. Pero *Lucifer *a medida que lo vas conociendo vas viendo que efectivamente claro que es el mismo. Por ejemplo. Al *portador de la luz* le cantan himnos enteros al portador de la luz. Por ejemplo. Un masón una de los personajes más importantes de la masonería americana del siglo XIX, *Albert Pike*, en su libro Morals And Dogma, moral y dogma, ahí habla de *Lucifer *como el príncipe de la mañana, *el que trae la luz *al ser humano. El príncipe de la luz. Es *el portador de la luz.* En definitiva es el que ilumina al hombre. Y eso sin ningún recato lo dicen así, *Lucifer*, con el nombre, con todas las letras". *00:06:04*



A continuación...

*RETRATO EN 50 SEGUNDOS DE UN MASÓN*
Él mismo lo confiesa, y abiertamente.​
01:33:34 "Esto es peor que las torturas del circo romano para los cristianos. Peor aún. Esto es el famoso este, *Prometeo*, de las águilas comiéndote la carne por el día y por la noche regenerándose. Es algo así. Nos están deborando por el día con toda esta basura que no la soporta nadie, y por la noche te regeneras y ¿? y vuelven otra vez a atacarte y así estamos. Y todo por haberle robado *el fuego* a los dioses. Es decir, el *conocimiento*, por habernos dado cuenta donde estamos". 01:34:00. José Luis Sevillano (Programa 406 Parte 2).


(birchute), (rumble), (odysee)
ht tps ://www.bit chute .com/video/QldLO9V20UEL/
htt ps ://rumble .com/v1q9hqv-el-amor-a-prometeolucifer-del-masdn-jos-luis-sevillano-programa-406.html
htt ps ://odysee .com/@NovilloLapeyra:9/PROGRAMA-406---Prometeo:5?lid=9a8f18299df648ab19fc84c047c8018bc56a81f7​


----------



## BlueOrange (28 Oct 2022)

*HAGAMOS MEMORIA*
Dos páginas más atrás en este hilo (página 35). *Copio y pego* un extracto del mensaje *#523* y entero el mensaje *#524*.

--- --- ---​
"A continuación...

*EL LORO DEL CAPITÁN SEVILLANO*
La narrativa del Sr. Sevillano saliendo de Ricardo Delgado (y que éste último no es consciente de lo que está diciendo).

(02:48:26) " Y ustedes, valerosos guerreros de La Quinta Columna, *portadores de la luz*, del *conocimiento*, tienen que alumbrar a gran parte de la población...". (02:48:34). Ricardo Delgado. Programa 372.










"Portadores de la luz y del conocimiento" - Ricardo Delgado (Programa 372). Suelta sin saber qué está diciendo la jerga del masón José Luis Sevillano.


"Portadores de la luz y del conocimiento" - Ricardo Delgado (Programa 372). Suelta sin saber qué está diciendo la jerga del masón José Luis Sevillano. Es un gran tipo Ricardo Delgado, no es masón sin...




odysee.com




*¿Se ve o no se ve la mano del masón Sevillano en Ricardo Delgado?*

Tanto que podría decirse que quién realmente está trás los fogones de La Quinta Columna es él, el sátiro Sevillano. Su programa podría decirse, y muy lamentablemente.

Dejo un ejemplo sobre de dónde (de quién) ha cogido Ricardo Delgado el término _"*conocimiento*"_.










Programa 388 - Las 38 cornisas del Dr. Sevillano, y un paso al frente.


Programa -288- La Carrera por la gnosis del Dr. Sevillano de La Quinta Columna Están matando a la gente y la preocupación del señor Sevillano está en la carrera por el conocimiento. Es decir, preocup...




odysee.com




Realmente, ¿de qué *conocimiento *habla este hombre?

*EL PORTADOR DE LA LUZ/CONOCIMIENTO* (gnosis)​
La palabra *"Lucifer"* viene del latín, formada de _lux_ (luz) y _ferre _(llevar), y significa _*"portador de la luz"*_. En lenguaje espiritual el término luz hace referencia a la conciencia o conocimiento por lo que podría también definirse como _"el que trae el conocimiento/poder"*.*_ Esta _"luz"_ no es otra cosa que la masónica gnosis, palabra de origen griego que significa _'conocimiento'_ pero en términos absolutos de *potencia *cognoscitiva. Es decir, gnosis es la *potencia *de la mente de un Ángel o demonio. Y esta gnosis es el _"conocimiento"_ o _"sabiduría"_ del que tanto hablan todos ellos. Subirse a la mente de entidades demoníacas para, experimentando su *potencia*, ser una _'deidad'_ por decirlo así. No se trata de saber realmente, sino de poder, de ser_ "semejante a dios"._

··· ··· ···
_“El conocimiento, el potencial mental de los seres humanos.”_ - Dr. Sevillano.
(Programa 388; minuto 03:10:06).
··· ··· ···

*LOS **SUBMARINOS **DE LA QUINTA COLUMNA*​
Toda esta "_ilusionante"_ tragedia es lo que sale del *masón* Sr. Sevillano y parte del equipo de La Quinta Columna. El último ejemplo, y son muchos, de ayer mismo (*enlace*).

Otro ejemplo. *Prometeo *(rockefellercenter.com) es y podría decirse, las representación simbólica de Lucifer más utilizada en la masonería tras la de Baphomet (7.650.000 resultados). Prometeo, el que roba el fuego a los dioses (*el fuego*, luz o conocimiento/gnosis), e_l benefactor_ el asesino del hombre.








PROMETEO Y LA QUINTA COLUMNA-La Quinta Columna


Si desea contribuir ayudando económicamente con el trabajo de investigación, estudio y desarrollo de todas las acciones llevadas a cabo por el equipo de La Quinta




laquintacolumna.tv










Concluyo: Decir Baphomet o Prometeo es lo mismo que decir Lucifer, son la misma entidad. Y está bien a la vista y bien claro todo esto que estoy reflejando. No hay más que levantar la mirada.


Spoiler: Suprimo este párrafo porque realmente no tiene relación con el tema del post.



Les dejo a uno de los señores Rockefeller reflejado el *Telegram de La Quinta Columna.* La persona que ha subido ese post sobre David Rockefeller; tal vez sea una tal María, no sé si es la esposa de Ricardo Delgado, insisto, no lo sé, sólo lo sospecho; es otro combatiente al igual que ese señor Rockefeller. Es muy grave todo este asunto espiritual que nos afecta a todos. El problema es mundial y en mi vida, hasta en mi entorno familiar, también voy servido de toda esta tragedia, muy lamentablemente.


Ahí le tienen en el momento de su caída. El ángel caído.







*¿Cuál es la manera más eficiente de combatir? *Infiltrándote en las filas de *los que se oponen a tus planes* y hacerte pasar por uno de ellos."


----------



## BlueOrange (28 Oct 2022)

*Siguiendo el rastro del dinero*

No es por vender mascarillas sino por estar a sobresueldo en "b". Farmacéuticos covidianos, médicos, etc. Así funciona la secta de la masonería y así es como son "_premiados" _y untados a nivel interno. Hay una caja "b" que además es de dinero público, donde la masonería _"premia"_ a sus chicos. *Y por otro lado* y en términos de obedicencia masónica, al que se niegue a colaborar o rompa la ley del silencio lo destruyen o lo matan directamente (*ejemplo1*, *ejemplo2*). Una docena de cargos del PP murieron días antes de declarar en el *caso Gürtel* por poner un solo caso.

El ejemplo siguiente (*enlace* e imagen) se trata de ese dinero en "b" recibido y guardado a buen recaudo. Es el actuar general de esta secta, y con dinero público.













O me viene a la mente los *Papeles de Panamá*. Y si seguimos buscando titulares sobre paraísos fiscales, siguiendo* la pista del dinero*, estaríamos todo el día. Termino con un último ejemplo de la masonería instalada en las instituciones públicas en España desde *1978*: *Expediente Royuela*. La corrupción que vivimos son ellos: masonería infiltrada e instalada donde no debe.

*FENÓMENO RECIENTE: DESDE EL SIGLO XIX*
Tras muchos siglos de Reinados Católicos en España.






_Fernando de Aragón e Isabel de Castilla._

Esta secta de la masonería empezó a adueñarse de los Gobiernos en la Europa latina e *hispanoamérica* en los comienzos del *siglo XIX *y *no antes*. Son un fenómeno *reciente*. Recuerden a los *Reyes Católicos* expulsando a los luciferinos judíos o cómo el reciente Alfonso XIII era tan odiado por esta secta. O que en España se les dio la patada y bien dada (a la masonería y su marxismo cultural) en 1939. Se les venció y se les expulsó de las Instituciones Públicas hasta 1978.

Añado un poco de Historia Contemporánea.








Breve resumen de Jefes de Estado asesinados por la masonería, (por @Jadouken10).


En este hilo vamos hablar acerca de algunos magnicidios y atentados terroristas perpetrados por sociedades secretas (o discretas) que siguen operando a día de hoy. En esta primera parte nos vamos a…




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com












«HUMANUM GENUS». Carta Encíclica del Papa León XIII promulgada el 20 de abril de 1884 contra la masonería y otras sectas. - Un Católico Perplejo


La Iglesia ha condenado la masonería, desde Clemente XII (1738) hasta Pío XII (1958), al menos 600 veces. León XIII fue el Papa que junto a Pío IX más la fulminó.




uncatolicoperplejo.com


----------



## BlueOrange (28 Oct 2022)

Se trata de *153* jóvenes muertos simultáneamente de arritmia en el mismo lugar, y que habrá sido bajo el pulso de una antena de telcomunicaciones.

Artículo de prensa digital visto en el Telegram de La Quinta Columna (*post*) y (*copia*) del artículo.








Un superviviente de Seúl: "Todo el mundo comenzó a caer de repente y la gente fue aplastada"


Al menos 153 personas han muerto y 82 han resultado heridas en una grave y multitudinaria estampida humana ocurrida durante una fiesta de Halloween




www.niusdiario.es










Añado estos vídeos.










153 muertos por paro cardíaco simultáneo en Seúl Hallowen (31 oct.2022) Grafeno y antenas de telefonía


Grafeno, ondas electromagnéticas y parada al corazón. Efectivamente, NO fue una avalancha. Miren lo que dicen los testigos. https://t.me/laquintacolumna/27288 Un superviviente de Seúl: "Todo el mund...




odysee.com













153 muertos por paro cardíaco simultáneo en Seúl Hallowen (31 oct.2022) Grafeno y antenas de telefonía (2)


Efectivamente, NO fue una avalancha. Miren lo que dicen los testigos. https://t.me/laquintacolumna/27288 Un superviviente de Seúl: "Todo el mundo comenzó a caer de repente y la gente fue aplastada" R...




odysee.com




*Halloween Festival Itaewon 2022 - Seoul (Korea) (2022-10-28)*

Vídeo del 28 de octubre. Más que nada para ver el ambiente y la densidad de gente de esas calles, donde ha pasado hace unas horas el atentado del Gobierno coreano contra sus ciudadanos, 153 críos muertos de parada cardíaca fulminante.

*INFO de la caja del **vídeo original**.*
Halloween is back again this year. The streets of Itaewon on a Friday night are full of people who come for the festival! Today, let's walk along the busiest streets of the year, Itaewon, Seoul!
Filmed: October 28, 2022, 7:30PM
Weather: Sunny
Temperature: 15℃ / 59℉
Google Maps: 이태원 · 대한민국 서울특별시 용산구 이태원1동 녹사평대로46길 16
Naver Maps: 네이버 지도


----------



## BlueOrange (28 Oct 2022)

Hagamos un poco de memoria. Concierto del rapero satanista *Travis Scott* en noviembre de 2021.





Twitter Translate.
"No creas la narrativa de los mainstream media (MSM). Te harán creer que solo fue gente aplastada en un Mosh porque los conciertos de Travis Scott son _"disturbios"_ y la gente siempre es pisoteada. Esto es incorrecto. ¿Parece que este niño está siendo aplastado en un mosh?"

Nota: "El *Mosh*, *moshing*, *Mosh kryss* o *pogo*, es un tipo de baile donde sus participantes nadan sobre la marea de gente, hacen acrobacias y giros unos sobre las manos y cabezas de otros en un recital generalmente de música pesada, y sobre todo las derivadas del punk o del rock." Wiki(jew)pedia.



*La versión de los medios.*








Al menos ocho personas mueren en una avalancha durante una actuación del rapero Travis Scott en Houston


Una multitud comenzó a empujar hacia el escenario durante el concierto del músico en el festival Astroworld, según las autoridades. El incidente deja también decenas de heridos




elpais.com












Ocho muertos en una avalancha durante un concierto del rapero Travis Scott: "Sentía una presión constante en mi pecho, me estaban aplastando"


La actuación del rapero Travis Scott en el festival de música Astroworld en Houston (Texas, EEUU) acabó el viernes por la noche en tragedia cuando una multitud empezó a empujar...




www.elmundo.es












Travis Scott, devastado tras la avalancha mortal en su concierto en Houston


El rapero estadounidense Travis Scott dice estar "absolutamente devastado" tras la estampida ocurrida este viernes por la noche durante su concierto en el marco...




www.lavanguardia.com












Drogas inyectadas indiscriminadamente, la posible causa de la tragedia en el concierto de Travis Scott


Las primeras investigaciones de la Policía concluyen que los actos tuvieron un carácter criminal y que un individuo suministró droga inyectada a varios asistentes, entre ellos un guardia de seguridad




www.antena3.com












Varias sobredosis en el concierto de EE.UU. en el que murieron 8 personas


Las autoridades de Houston (EE.UU.) están investigando qué provocó una avalancha en medio de un concierto.



www.rtve.es












Hubo varias sobredosis en el concierto de la estampida en el que murieron 8 jóvenes


Las autoridades locales de Houston (Texas, EE.UU.) revelaron este sábado que hubo varias sobredosis de opioides en el concierto del rapero Travis Scott




www.lavanguardia.com
 




*Quiénes son los medios.*








Los masónicos medios de comunicación.


Los medios de comunicación sonla principal herramienta de la masonería internacional. Hacen más daño que una confrontación bélica a la vieja usanza. Son armas de guerra psicológica.…




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com






https://forocoches.com/foro/showthread.php?t=5522008&highlight=







IN-FORMACIÓN: Análisis de TÉCNICAS DE CONTROL MENTAL de los Mass-Media y TÉCNICAS DE DESPROGRAMACIÓN de la IN-FORMACIÓN


Foro de economía y actualidad



web.archive.org


----------



## BlueOrange (31 Oct 2022)

Dejo este caso, que he visto que el Sr. Delgado lo mencionó en La Quinta Columna. Los Doctores *Hu Weifeng* y *Yi Fan*.







Dejo algunos enlaces de la criminal prensa para que sean interpretados por alguien con formación sanitaria.








Fakta Baru Pasien Virus Corona di Wuhan China, Kulitnya Terbakar Menjadi Sangat Gelap


Sebuah fakta baru pasien Virus Corona atau Covid-19 ditemukan di Wuhan, China. Dua dokter di Wuhan, China, yang terkena virus mematikan tersebut mendapati perubahan warna kulit yang luar biasa setelah mereka dirawat beberapa hari. Diduga, Covid-19 atau Virus Corona serang hati pasien...




www.gelora.co












Secuelas del coronavirus: Dos médicos chinos se despiertan del coma con la piel negra


Las secuelas que deja el coronavirus en aquellas personas que contraen la enfermedad todavía son bastante desconocidas. Uno de los casos más sorprendentes es el de dos médicos chinos que se han despertado del coma con la piel más oscura.




www.ultimahora.es












Muere un médico chino cuya piel se volvió negra tras contraer el coronavirus


Hu Weifeng trabajó en el hospital de Wuhan con Li Wenliang, uno de los primeros doctores en advertir de la epidemia




www.elperiodico.com









Reaparece vivo uno de los dos médicos chinos que se despertaron negros del coma en su lucha contra el coronavirus


¿Recuerdan el caso de los dos médicos chinos que se despertaron negros del coma tras superar el coronavirus? El urólogo Hu Weifeng murió y Yi Fan, cardiólogo en el Hospital Taik




www.marca.com


----------



## BlueOrange (31 Oct 2022)

*La PSY-OP de Seúl.*

El Antentado de Seúl al final ha resultado ser una *Psy-Op*. Un planificado *teatro de calle*, toda una escenificada farsa, y que los muertos son reales. vacunados bajo antenas de radiación electromagnética.

Dejo un par de hilos donde se habla de ello. Recomiendo leerlos. Se tarda poco.





Podría ser fake la avalancha de Seúl?


He estado viendo algunos vídeos y es todo muy raro Se ve gente haciendo reanimaciones en piernas, en vez de en pecho Gente bailando ajena a la desgracia Muertos en posiciones muy "cómodas" Voy a ver si reencuentro las imágenes y voy posteando cositas por aquí....




www.burbuja.info






Dejo una de las extrañezas de Seúl. Un RCP (una reanimación cardio pulmonar) sobre unas piernas.
















153 muertos por paro cardíaco simultáneo en Seúl Hallowen (31 oct.2022) Grafeno y antenas de telefonía (2)


Efectivamente, NO fue una avalancha. Miren lo que dicen los testigos. https://t.me/laquintacolumna/27288 Un superviviente de Seúl: "Todo el mundo comenzó a caer de repente y la gente fue aplastada" R...




odysee.com


----------



## BlueOrange (1 Nov 2022)

Simbologia V


MILES DE CIRROSIS COMO ESCLAVA MKULTRA EN BLACKMIRROR




www.burbuja.info




*Elon Musk* (*enlace *a su twitter) con un macho cabrío en el pecho y que contiene una cruz invertida entre los ojos. No me inspira mucha confianza, por no decir ninguna.






_Nota: con un editor de fotografía he forzado un poco el pecho para que se vea._

https:// twitter.com/elonmusk* (Hell)*
_




_














‘Codex Magica’ de Texe Marrs. Libro recopilatorio sobre mudras y signos gestuales masónicos. - Un Católico Perplejo


Les dejo el libro en PDF de Texe Marrs. Es valioso para conocer estos signos y así poder identificar el gravísimo problema, y lo extendido que está, de la secta satanista de la masonería.




uncatolicoperplejo.com






*Maye Musk. La madre de Elon.*








Elon Musk me inspira la misma confianza que el señor *José Luis Sevillano*, viéndole mentir con gran cinismo y evidente suspenso en la asignatura de Historia, sobre sus_ "genocidas"_ Papas que _"asesinaban a cientos de miles de personas"_ en referencia a la secta gnóstica de los Cátaros, principalmente. Tan ridículo este hombre que no merece ni perder tiempo con él, ya que el culo lo tiene bien al aire y a nadie engaña. (*Enlace *a bitchute.com).

*El odio anticiristiano de José Luis Sevillano: Cátaros y Satanás como dueño del mundo* (Programa 406)










El odio anticiristiano de José Luis Sevillano: Cátaros y Satanás como dueño del mundo (Programa 406)


El odio anticiristiano de José Luis Sevillano: Cátaros y Satanás como dueño del mundo (Programa 406) https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/oxido-de-grafeno-y-5g-la-peligrosa-banda-de-los-26ghz...




odysee.com




Satanás, _"dueño del mundo" _al que, según el masón Sevillano, *nos conviene* obedecer (enlace siguiente). Menudo *siniestro payaso* que este sujeto. Y no estoy faltando ningún respeto. Porque, sencillamente, no lo tiene ni es poseedor de ningún ápice de él.








El 1er Discurso Madre (discurso guionizado) del masón José Luis Sevillano: Programación Predictiva o Primado Negativo para nuestra aceptación y sumisión al masónico Nuevo Orden Mundial. - Un Católico Perplejo


El discurso que vierte el masón José Luis Sevillano es un guión estudiado y bien estructurado buscando un fin: que no seamos resistentes y aceptemos lo que venga sea lo que sea (El masónico NOM).




uncatolicoperplejo.com


----------



## BlueOrange (1 Nov 2022)

Qué será de ti, amigo. Qué será de ti si te quedas con este mundo. Si te quedas aquí.










Pacto con Lucifer o con uno de sus príncipes (Masonería) (Hollywood)


Qué será de ti, amigo. Qué será de ti si te quedas con este mundo. Si te quedas aquí. https://www.jotdown.es/2012/09/yo-fausto-vender-el-alma-al-diablo/ https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/...




odysee.com




¿Qué color ha cogido el mundo en este tiempo?
- Color olvido.
¿Qué quieres decir?
- Pronto, no habrá mundo.












_Spiderman 2018 (PS4)._


----------



## BlueOrange (3 Nov 2022)

*Desvanecimientos por doquier* (Nov.2022)
Visto en el *Telegram* de La Quinta Columna.










Desvanecimientos por doquier (Nov.2022) Antenazo + tóxico en vena


Desvanecimientos por doquier https://t.me/laquintacolumna/27329 https://t.me/laquintacolumna/27328




odysee.com


----------



## BlueOrange (3 Nov 2022)

Los conciertos, plazas llenas de gente, lugares de copas, etc, empiezan a ser peligrosos para los vacunados.

Visto en el *Programa 414* (Parte 1) (sobre el minuto 01:02:00).

*Una estampida casi provoca una tragedia en una fiesta de Halloween en Córdoba: hubo desmayos y jóvenes con principios de asfixia *(nota: esto son *arritmias*).

(31 Octubre 2022) El hecho ocurrió en la noche del sábado en el predio “Bosque Norte del Chateau”, durante un evento con más de 20 mil asistentes














Una estampida casi provoca una tragedia en una fiesta de Halloween en Córdoba: hubo desmayos y jóvenes con principios de asfixia


El hecho ocurrió en la noche del sábado en el predio “Bosque Norte del Chateau”, durante un evento con más de 20 mil asistentes




www.infobae.com


----------



## BlueOrange (3 Nov 2022)

Itaewon Halloween (*Seúl*, Corea) (*2022*) Electromagnetic Radiation from Mobile Phone Towers.
From Google Maps (2015), Google (Maps 2018) and Naver Maps (2022).

- Google Maps: *Google 지도*
- Naver Maps: *map.naver.com*

Download video (*enlace*):
Album: Solace; Track: Aquarius; Band: Yana (*enlace*).


*Enlace *al vídeo de bitchute.










Itaewon Halloween (Seoul, Korea) (2022) Electromagnetic Radiation from Mobile Phone Towers. From Google Maps (2015), Google (Maps 2018) and Naver Maps (2022)


Itaewon Halloween (Seoul, Korea) (2022) Electromagnetic Radiation from Mobile Phone Towers. From Google Maps (2015), Google (Maps 2018) and Naver Maps (2022). Google Maps: https://www.google.co.kr...




odysee.com





*eldiestro.tv*








Los hospitales de Seúl se declaran en alerta esta noche…-El Diestro TV


... ante la enorme cantidad de heridos y personas con paro cardíaco.




eldiestro.tv












Decenas de personas recibiendo RCP en Seúl-El Diestro TV


Esto es como si fuera una película de terror.




eldiestro.tv












Ambulancias recogiendo muertos en Seúl, y la gente bailando y grabando las ambulancias con el móvil-El Diestro TV


Visita la entrada para saber más.




eldiestro.tv












Seúl: ya son 153 las personas muertas durante la fiesta de Halloween en el barrio de Itaewon-El Diestro TV


Visita la entrada para saber más.




eldiestro.tv












Seúl: ¿Dónde están las grabaciones que demuestren la versión oficial?-El Diestro TV


Yo, de momento no he encontrado ninguna.




eldiestro.tv


----------



## BlueOrange (3 Nov 2022)

Jamaica - Niñas tras ser vacunadas (octubre - noviembre 2022)
Telegram de La Quinta Columna (*enlace *al post).










Jamaica - Niños tras ser vacunados (octubre - noviembre 2022)


Jamaica - Niños tras ser vacunados (octubre - noviembre 2022) Telegram de La Quinta Columna: https://t.me/laquintacolumna/27247




odysee.com


----------



## BlueOrange (3 Nov 2022)

Cuando me putean con el *Gang Stalking*, de vez en cuando me desahogo contra esta basura de sádicos. Porque es lo que son, término correctamente utilizado y con todas las letras.

*POST DESAHOGO*​
Los sacrificios humanos los piden unos, las cucarachas aladas (autores *intelectuales*); y los realizan otros, personas de carne y hueso (autores *materiales*).

*Lo que sigue es masonería.*
Que la mafia narco vive dentro de ella, tan asesina como los Gobiernos.








Autoridades de la CDMX confirmaron que son humanos los restos hallados en Tepito: se trata de 42 cráneos, 40 mandíbulas, 31 huesos y un feto


Los restos óseos siguen siendo analizados por peritos expertos en antropología, química, criminalística, fotografía, genética y medicina




www.infobae.com












Descubren altar satánico con restos humanos tras macrooperativo en Tepito


Agentes realizaron el macabro descubrimiento de un altar satánico con restos humanos usados como sacrificio en un inmueble de la vecindad donde se llevó a cabo un operativo




www.debate.com.mx












Hallan cráneos humanos en un “altar satánico” en México (fotos) - Qué Pasa


Efectivos de la Policía de México hallaron en un cateo ejecutado por la Secretaría de Seguridad Ciudadana y la Marina lo que se presume sería un “altar




www.quepasa.com.ve












El misterio de los 42 cráneos humanos hallados en Tepito: la identidad de las víctimas


Ante la incógnita, el gobierno comparará los cráneos con datos sobre personas desaparecidas en México a fin de descubrir su identidad




www.infobae.com






















Que en los Hospitales están haciendo lo mismo y de múltiples formas.








Esos órganos no son para transplante, sino para ofrenda en rituales masónicos (vídeo visto en 2022).


Esos órganos no son para transplante sino para ofrenda sacrificial en rituales masónicos. Se sorprenderían del nivel de corrupción en la que se encuentra el mundo. Y les recuerdo que en la masonería s...




odysee.com












Enfermeras Tic-Toc (2020-2021) Masonería Sanitaria (82 vídeos)


Me llamo Gonzalo Carlos Novillo Lapeyra y mi canal prinicpal en odysee.com es éste otro: https://odysee.com/@NovilloLapeyra:9 A continuación traigo algunos vídeos que he visto en mi muro de Twitter d...




odysee.com




Toda la secta de la masonería usa el sacrificio. *El aborto* *son sacrificios* a demonios para sacar rédito de ellos.








El aborto como fetiche sexual en la masonería - Un Católico Perplejo


Todo el movimiento de la masonería, escondida ella tras el marxismo cultural, en pro del aborto es perverso. Hemos de tener muy presente la naturaleza satanista de la masonería y lo que ello conlleva. Nada bueno.




uncatolicoperplejo.com




O las violaciones a niños para luego ser sacrificados. ¡¡Que esto lo hacen personas y no demonios!!








José María Aznar y su yerno Alejandro Agag, aparecen en lista de Jeffrey Epstein.


La epidemia del cáncer de la masonería es generalizada. Una epidemia de pederastia y asesinato ritual intantil, judaico y masón, que lo llena todo como una marea negra de alquitrán. Satanismo judai…




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com




Que los demonios piden sacrificios dice el siniestro personaje de *José Luis Sevillano* ¿Pero qué clase de enfermo mental escucharía a un sucio demonio, secta de tarados y asesinos?








«Ya sabemos quién violó, torturó y asesinó a las niñas de Alcàsser y a decenas de menores más.» Caso Bar España.


«Ya sabemos quién violó, torturó y asesinó a las niñas de Alcàsser y a decenas de menores más. El CASO BAR ESPAÑA llevaba censurado durante décadas.»




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com










Una pregunta a esos sádicos de la secta que disfrutan viendo a la gente sufrir, *que les sabe a placer y a victoria*. ¿Por qué tanta _"carrera en evolucionar"_ si sabéis que el callejón termina en el Infierno? ¿Por qué tanto correr? ¿No veis que estáis pisados por el diablo?

Disfrutad el odio que os queda, porque en 2025, cuando mi gente sea asesinada en masa, vosotros caeréis junto a ellos. Ingenuos e ilusos. Caeréis a la vez, estúpidos insensatos. Se os pagará por cada gota de sangre que derraméis. Que el diablo y sus plagas os engañan como a niños. Que vuestra Matrix es jodidamente terrible y que nunca habéis salido de ella, marionetas deshilachadas.

Beberéis la copa del odio por siempre si eso es lo que queréis, insensatos suicidas. Hijos de la ira.








DIES IRAE: el Día de la Ira, el Día del Fuego, la batalla de Harmaguedón, el exterminio de los Cristianos, la Gran Tribulación de la Iglesia. - Un Católico Perplejo


En el Día de la Ira, el Día Grande, el Día del Juicio Final, el Día de la batalla de Harmagedón, se dará un hecho que explica el por qué se llevará a cabo un genocidio mundial, de muchos millones de personas y contenido en un plazo de tres años y medio. No hay lógica.




uncatolicoperplejo.com




Y esto es lo que habita en vosotros. Esto es a lo que lleva vuestra _"sabiduría"_, vuestro sucio _"__conocimiento"_, *vuestra bastarda gnosis.* Os dejo unos ejemplos de lo que sois. Que el tener las manos limpias no quita que tengáis el mismo corazón. Ellos, ejecutores, y vosotros, ovejas mudas que se gozan de la sangre derramada. Sois la misma hez.



Advertencia de contenido sensible




Advertencia de contenido sensible




Advertencia de contenido sensible




Advertencia de contenido sensible




Advertencia de contenido sensible



En fin...







Saco de auténticos arañazos en una pizarra. Eso es la sucia masonería. Circo y psiquiátrico, antro de mierda, antesala del infierno.


----------



## BlueOrange (3 Nov 2022)

A continuación dejo el artículo por el que se me baneaba durante tres días siempre que lo subía, en el foro de La Quinta Columna, del que estoy baneado de forma definitiva por postear este otro artículo.

Baneaban el término masonería. Porque si hubiera estado escrito _"la élite"_ seguramente lo hubieran dejado pasar.








Rituales de poder de la masonería: Black Eye Pedo & Panda Eyes (tráfico de niños, violación, tortura y asesinato infantil) - Un Católico Perplejo


Los «ojos de panda» ocurren cuando un niño es sodomizado y el trauma hace estallar los capilares alrededor de las cuencas de sus ojos (que se abultan cuando son sodomizados) lo que crea los hematomas anillados.




uncatolicoperplejo.com




*¿Explicación que dieron?*
Que hiere la sensiblidad de los demás.

Menuda jaula de grillos que tiene Ricardo Delgado alrededor suyo. Violinistas sobre un tejado en llamas cediendo bajo los pies.


----------



## BlueOrange (3 Nov 2022)




----------



## Astebal74 (3 Nov 2022)

BlueOrange dijo:


> A continuación dejo el artículo por el que se me baneaba durante tres días siempre que lo subía, en el foro de La Quinta Columna del que estoy baneado de forma definitiva por postear este otro artículo.
> 
> Baneaban el término masonería. Porque si hubiera estado escrito _"la élite"_ seguramente lo hubieran dejado pasar.
> 
> ...



Pues debieran banear al mismo Sevillano que la ha dicho varias veces en los últimos porgramas.


----------



## BlueOrange (4 Nov 2022)

- ¿Cómo de inteligente es un masón?

No lo sé. Pregunta al _"obediente"_ Antonio Resines.

- Ya, pero...

¿Que Antonio Resines no te parece un tipo listo?
Bueno, pues, a ver. Pegúntale a estos dos _"obedientes" _lumbreras. Pregúntales, que seguro que te ayudan.



Tienes más gente a la que preguntar sobre cuánta es la inteligencia del masón medio. Seguro que te sacan de dudas.

Entre ellos hay alguno, Kevin Spacey, que para conseguir metas personales hace ofrendas *sacrificiales* a demonios. Tortura, viola y asesina niños y los ofrece *para conseguir* cosas, porque siempre que se *sacrifica *algún ser vivo (desde una gallina *hasta un niño*), es para *conseguir *algo. El satanista/masón nunca lo hace gratis sino que simpre es por algún bien personal que desea. Algo material o interior *como la muerte de otros* por ejemplo, para satisfacer su odio. Que los sacrificios los llevan a cabo las personas, porque ellas lo quieren llevar a cabo a cambio de otras cosas. Y lo que hace el señor Kevin Spacey no es nada ajeno a la secta de la masonería sino práctica común y habitual. En la misma piscina interior del Palacio de la Moncloa, Madrid, España, se practica estas torturas, violaciones y sacrificios. *Sangre infantil llena de adrenalina*, porque para el judío y el masón es en la sangre _"donde reside la vida"_...

Parásitos hijos de puta, siniestros y ridículos vampiros de mierda.








Rituales de poder de la masonería: Black Eye Pedo & Panda Eyes (tráfico de niños, violación, tortura y asesinato infantil) - Un Católico Perplejo


Los «ojos de panda» ocurren cuando un niño es sodomizado y el trauma hace estallar los capilares alrededor de las cuencas de sus ojos (que se abultan cuando son sodomizados) lo que crea los hematomas anillados.




uncatolicoperplejo.com










Y todos ellos, todos, llenos de _"conocimiento"_ y _"sabiduría"_. Llenos de amor_ "divino" _dicen, por que así es como llaman al espíritu del diablo: Maya o deseo, _"amor divino"._








‘Codex Magica’ de Texe Marrs. Libro recopilatorio sobre mudras y signos gestuales masónicos. - Un Católico Perplejo


Les dejo el libro en PDF de Texe Marrs. Es valioso para conocer estos signos y así poder identificar el gravísimo problema, y lo extendido que está, de la secta satanista de la masonería.




uncatolicoperplejo.com




_

_

























¿Mi opinión subjetiva y personal?

Asesinos.

Asesinos que no respetan ni a niños ni a ancianos. Ni a ellos mismos.








Agenda2030: ¿Cómo pretenden reducir la población mundial? Es decir, ¿a millones de personas sin que protestemos? - Un Católico Perplejo


¿Cómo pretenden reducir la población mundial? Es decir, ¿a millones de personas sin que protestemos? Campos sanitarios y mega Hospitales como el de Baldebebas, Madrid.




uncatolicoperplejo.com


----------



## BlueOrange (4 Nov 2022)

Astebal74 dijo:


> Pues debieran banear al mismo Sevillano que la ha dicho *varias veces* en los últimos porgramas.



*¿Varias veces? *Obligado por las circustancias ya que está quedando retratado este personaje. Han cambiado el guión y el quiebro argumentativo en las últimas dos semanas es evidente. Abandonan la trama narrativa que traían y no sólo el masón Sevillano, para centrarse ahora en la nueva trama del transhumanismo. *Les han descubierto la anterior trama narrativa* y la abandonan por otro rediseño (transhumanismo). Y todo esto en cuestión de días, un par de semanas. Un volantazo MUY evidente.

Está muy claro que el masón Sevillano tiene un *pequeño equipo de redactores detrás* dándole dossiers con guiones. Es muy evidente si estudias estos guiones (los lees con detenimiento). Y no sólo los recibe el masón Sevillano sino que también parte del equipo de La Quinta Columna. *Hay un segundo equipo detrás de La Quinta Columna* del que Ricardo delgado está totalmente ciego. Y es comprensible que se deje llevar por la situación_ "de amistad"_ porque no ve la situación. Se cree despierto el Sr. Delgado pero sólo ve las contradicciones sanitarias. Del conjunto de la situación el señor Ricardo Delgado no ve, insisto, un carajo, y está muy dormido aunque presuma de estar despierto, que no lo está y está bien lejos de estarlo.

En fin... Y aquí estoy yo tratando de alertar de los lobos que tiene este hombre, Ricardo Delgado, a su alrededor. Que el _*"portador de la luz"*_ y sus acólitos se infiltran acercándose a uno con fingida amistad. Siempre ha sido así y así es como mejor nos engañan, cuando depositas tu confianza en ellos. Pura lógica de jardín de infancia.

¿Cuál es la manera más eficiente de combatir? Infiltrándote en las filas de los que se oponen a tus planes y hacerte pasar por uno de ellos (de nosotros en este caso).

*"HUMANIA": EL NUEVO GUIÓN MASÓNICO DE LA QUINTA COLUMNA*
_"Humanidad" _es un término muy usado en los discursos internos de la masonería.
En esos discursos internos ellos mismos se hacen portavoces, representantes, vigilantes
y dueños de la _"humanidad"_ en su conjunto. Los que velan por la _"humanidad" _se dicen.
(Trataré de poner ejemplos/citas de estos discursos).

--- --- ---

*¿QUÉ ES "HUMANIA"?*
Es un discurso donde se erigen como luchadores por la justicia, representantes y salvadores de la humanidad.
Son los que _"nos repesentan"_, _"cuidan de nosotros"_ y velan _"por nuestro bien"_. Son _"la nueva autoridad"_ (moral)​Son los mismos que a finales del siglo XVIII defendían la_ "libertad, igualdad y fraternidad"_ frente al pérfido Rey francés. *Los que más tarde* defenderían al *proletariado ruso* de los pérfidos cristianos de clase alta (se les olvidó mencionar, qué despiste, que esa clase alta no era cristiana* sino judía*). O *los que defienden* a las mujeres en todo su conjunto contra el pérfido patriarcado, quemando opresores sostenes en las calles de Nueva York en la década de 1960. Son los *SOCIAL JUSTICE WARRIOR* que se presentan sin que nadie los llame para representarnos y defendernos por nuestro bien. Humania, los representantes y defensores de la humanidad. La misma vieja narrativa que tantos éxitos le ha proporcionado a la secta de la masonería ¿Para qué cambiarla si siempre ha funcionado? Narrativa que es la base y son los cimientos de todo el marxismo cultural en bloque: _"Venimos con nuestra moralidad superior a representarte por tu bien"_. Y... _*"No busques"*_ y obedece que somos la nueva autoridad moral (los comisarios de la corrección política más bien, que se presentan en la boda sin haber sido invitados por nadie).

*"Humania"* viene a ser una especie de _*"Liga de la Justicia"*_ de los súper héroes *Marvel* de La Quinta Columna. Algo así como los concejales de tu pueblo que, *copa en alto *en medio de la mariscada, se te vienen arriba brindando por el _*"Honor Payaso"*__._

--- --- ---

Ejemplo: *Post *del Telegram de La Quinta Columna a 27 de octubre de 2022.

(El vídeo que postean junto al texto lo comento tras éste)​"DESDE LA QUINTA COLUMNA ANUNCIAMOS "HUMANIA" PARA TOMAR CONCIENCIA DE LA TRANSHUMANIZACIÓN FORZOSA Y COERCITIVA DE TODA LA SOCIEDAD MEDIANTE EL ENGAÑO Y A PESAR DE LOS GRAVES DAÑOS CAUSADOS EN NUESTRA ESPECIE. DESCARGA Y COMPARTE EN TUS REDES SOCIALES."

Los _"divinos" _de La Quinta Columna. "_Jo tía, divinos de la muerte"_.

*"EL SER HUMANO ES UNA ESPECIE ... DE DIVINA NATURALEZA"*
- *"Humania" *de La Quinta Columna

TRANSCRIPCIÓN
del vídeo​
(00:06) "El ser *humano *es una *especie* intersocial. De alta creatividad, de gran ingenio y altamente inteligente. Pacífico, altruísta, respetuoso con su* ecosistema* (nota:* ¿Greta?* ¿eres tú?)* Y DE DIVINA NATURALEZA *(*00:24: esto es **masónica gnosis** en vena*). La Quinta Columna, formada por seres humanos de todas partes del planeta tiene como misión que la sociedad tome conciencia de la transhumanización forzosa y coercitiva que se está llevando a cabo en estos momentos de nuestyra civilización.

Transhumanización mediante el engaño de toda nuestra sociedad mediante métodos forzosos, amenazantes e incluso obligatorios como si de ganado se tratara.

A pesar de las graves consecuencias para *nuestra *especie *(01:07;** ¡¡METEN UN OJO, SIMBOLAZO MASÓNICO!!*) por parte de aquellos que hablan de aumentarnos mediante el transhumanismo con nanotecnología y métodos de control *humanos *y graves para nuestra salud, intentan llevarlo a cabo sin haber pedido permiso a *nuestra *sociedad.

Desde La Quinta Columna queremos alertar a *todos *los seres *humanos*. Queremos alertarlos de cómo se está llevando adelante este aberrante plan que acabaría con *nuestra *especie tal y como la conocemos bajo el más absoluto engaño por parte de *ellos* (01:41; _"ellos"_ coincide con imagen de posado grupal de Presidentes de Estado (OTAN-Madrid). Es decir. Este _"ellos"_ es _"la élite"_. Cero menciones a que son todos ellos masones). Denunciamos igualmente a todos los cómplices *humanos* que participan activamente en la destrucción de *nuestra *propia especie (imágenes de niños siendo inoculados) al tiempo que hablan de proteger a nuestros congéneres con medidas aberrantes, totalitarias y antihumanas.

En La Quinta Columna conocemos el propósito final de *ellos *(02:05; imagen de Directora General de Medicamentos desplomándose en plena conferencia. Es decir, _"la élite"_ sin mención ninguna a que toda ella es masonería). Lo que han hecho llamar transhumanismo y que conllevará a la esclavitud total del género *humano* mediante el uso de la nanotecnología y la inteligencia artificial.

(02:21: empieza el clip del túnel) Entendemos que la tecnología debe debe de estar al servicio de la *humanidad** (02:26; **¡¡METEN OTRO OJO!!**)* y no para controlarla, dominarla o extinguirla a voluntad de otros.

Así mismo, destacamos el *PACIFISMO* (el masónico pacifismo hippie de Miss Universo y John Lenon) de los seres *humanos* y la no participación por cualquier tipo de *sacrificios *orquestados por *ellos *(02:43; imagen de Zelensky, la lejana _"élite" y _sin mencionar que son masonería), que conlleva la inútil pérdida de vidas entre nosotros.

Desde La Quinta Columna presentamos *"Humania"*. Un *movimiento *que aglutina a *todas *las personas *conscientes *de *nuestro *planeta, unidas por una misma causa (que nosotros dirigiremos, les ha faltado decir) en lucha contra la transhumanización, control y modificación de *nuestra *especie, *defendiendo *(nota de resumen: defendiéndo*te* nosotros, por tu bien, que venimos a salvarte de _"la élite"_ y que no te vamos a decir que esa élite masónica también somos nosotros en este bando tuyo)... la integridad física, moral, espiritual y conceptual de lo que es el ser *humano* (03:19: esta frase con imágenes de robots)."

(03:25) Termina en off (en silencio, sin narración) con el título HUMANIA y como fondo la imagen de un bebé recibiendo la luz cálida de un atardecer.

*HUMANIA - "El ser humano es una especie (...) de divina naturaleza".*
(2022-10-26) La Quinta Columna










HUMANIA - "El ser humano es una especie (...) de divina naturaleza" .(2022-10-26) La Quinta Columna


Narrativa de falsa disidencia. Es un guión luciferino de falsa disidencia que sólo busca polarizar entre dos bandos opuestos a la par que ocultar a la masonería, el verdadero problema, centrando el gu...




odysee.com




¿Notan el sabor y la cadencia satánica que tienen la música, texto y *narración mecánica* del vídeo? ¿Un robot defendiéndonos del transhumanismo? ¿Ironía?

*¿Y qué mierda es ese ojo que está por todas partes?*
¿Que parece que el perro del diablo está levantando la pata por todos lados y que huele ya?
Joder con la secta de los gafiteros. Como lo dejan todo a su paso.​


----------



## BlueOrange (4 Nov 2022)

*¿Tendrán algo en común estas dos pirámides tan llenas de "luz/conocimiento"?*
O soy un mal pensado que desconfía de lo que se me dice en el Telediario. Los que _"me repesentan"_, _"cuidan de mí"_ y velan _"por mi bien"_.







GADU, Prometeo, Lucifer,...
El que nos trae la_ "luz" _del _"conocimiento"_.* ¡¡Ese es el ojo!!*


----------



## BlueOrange (4 Nov 2022)

Traigo parte del *mensaje #516* (del pasado 15 de octubre de 2022) y de la *página 35* de este hilo que leen.

*Prólogo*​
Vean el cambio brusco, de la noche a la mañana, de la narrativa. Todo muy orquestado y preparado y ese guión está muy bien estructurado y definido (el de salvadores de la humanidad que podemos ver en os textos de "Humania"). No es nada casual y no sólo es el masón Sevillano, sino que es el mismo discurso, complejo y alambricado, de distintos integrantes dentro de La Quinta Columna. El que hace los vídeos de Humania por ejemplo. Es decir. Que el masón Sevillano no está solo y *hay un segundo equipo dentro de La Quinta Columna* tratando a aprobechar el tirón del señor Ricardo Delgado. Que este hombre, Ricardo Delgado, es inocente, no es masón y muy agradecido hemos de estarle. Yo al menos se lo estoy, además de que presto atención y sigo sus consejos sanitarios, que no es mi campo y por él me guío. Que quede constancia de esto, que el problema no es Ricardo Delgado. En absoluto. El problema se llama masonería, son muchos y difícles de detectar (para el que no tiene formación religiosa y espiritual, que es aquí donde se les ve venir con gran claridad), y se meten por todas partes.

Termino este prólogo con una nota de contraste: Vean cómo el _"defensor de la causa de la humanidad" _José Luis Sevillano, tira a la cuneta a tres niñas de Alcasser.

--- --- ---

"Son ellos. No busques. *No intentes* buscar justicia
¿Qué hizo el *padre *de *Miriam*?
¿Buscando justicia para su hija y sus dos amigas?
Crearse problemas, porque se estaba metiendo con ellos.
No busques."

- Dr. Sevillano (*02:07:16* - Programa 309)

--- --- ---

*EL "DEFENSOR DE LA HUMANIDAD*"
Próximamente en el universo Marvel.

*Enlace *al post del telegram oficial de La Quinta Columna.

"CATEGORÍAS.
PERDÓN POR NO TENER LA SUFICIENTE
CATEGORÍA, SI FUERA ÉSTA NECESARIA,
PARA *DEFENDER LA CAUSA* DE LA
*HUMANIDAD*.
LOS QUE LA TIENEN, NO QUIEREN
ENSUCIARLA Y POR ESO TAN NOBLE CAUSA
NO TIENE A OTROS QUE LUCHEN POR ELLA.
PARA LA QUINTA COLUMNA".
José Luis Sevillano.







*ESCUELA DE ATENAS*​
El cuadro, muy famoso, es de Raphael, *'Scuola di Atene' (1509-1511)*. Es muy estimado por la gente de la secta de la masonería (Ejemplo de la _*"sabiduría/conocimiento"*_ de estos pobres cursis e insensatos).
















GNOSIS: Sobre los ‘estados alterados de conciencia’ donde se pierde el alma y se pasa a ser nacido del diablo (Juan 8, 44).


Nota Introductoria sobre las fuentes dogmáticas de la Cábala judía Talmúdica La Cábala judía (que no es de Moisés sino luciferina), era una tradición oral paralela que llevaba oculta la clase sacerdotal farisea. Estas doctrinas beben de las fuentes de la antigua India y Persia. Estos últimos...




www.burbuja.info










https://uncatolicoperplejo.files.wo...ogia-chilena-universo-y-mundo-gaia-gnosis.jpg

*Nota *(añado el siguiente título y texto que no es del *mensaje#516* de la *página 35*):

*Sobre el símbolo "madre tierra", Gaia, etc.*
Símbolo pagano que podemos encontrar desde la Grecia clásica hasta la América precolombina.
La vieja serpiente, que llega a todas partes.


----------



## BlueOrange (4 Nov 2022)

Masonería y niños... ¿Sorpresa?

No sólo son satanistas y pederastas,* también son asesinos*. Mira y ten presente qué clase de gente quiere que te vacunes.










Irene Montero - PEDERASTIA en las masónicas Instituciones públicas (21 septiembre 2022)


La sexualidad para la masonería es el vehículo más sencillo para montarse a lomos de un demonio, y así conseguir lo que tanto codician, los "estados alterados de conciencia" o gnosis que no es otra co...




odysee.com

















“Hay prostitución de menores tuteladas en toda España”


Los expertos creen que el caso de los centros de acogida de Mallorca se da en otras comunidades y el sistema está superado por el aumento de niños, de extranjeros y un modelo anticuado




elpais.com

















La consejera balear rechaza dimitir porque la explotación sexual de menores ocurre "en toda España"


Ese es el argumento que ha esgrimido la consejera de Asuntos Sociales balear: "¿Pedirán la dimisión de todas las consejeras?", ha espetado al PP.




www.libertaddigital.com












A continuación el mismo problema en el mundo de la sucia y nauseabunda masonería, pederasta y asesina hasta la médula.





Anne Heche fue Eliminada


Anne Heche fue asesinada. La actriz trato de escapar cuando era “socorrida” por los servicios de emergencia. (Ver video) Al parecer el coche llevaba explosivos de boro blanco y el objectivo era eliminarla. Las razones: 1)acababa de rodar una pelicula sobre el trafico de menores 2) las...




www.burbuja.info




*Pederastia, violaciones en grupo y asesinato - Denuncia a Mike Pence y su esposa (2021-06-25).* (*Vídeo*), (*vídeo2*).

"Mi nombre es Tory Smith, superviso una operación de trata de niños, con 40 lugares principales de EEUU." Así empieza el alegato de Tory Smith, víctima de abuso, en su vídeo testimonio de 2016.












Pederastia, violaciones en grupo y asesinato - Grave denuncia contra Mike Pence y su esposa (2021-06-25)


"Mi nombre es Tory Smith, superviso una operación de trata de niños, con 40 lugares principales de EEUU." Así empieza el alegato de Tory Smith, víctima de abuso, en su vídeo testimonio de 2016.




odysee.com












Masonería: Pederastia, violaciones en grupo y asesinato – Grave denuncia de Tory Smith contra Mike Pence y su esposa (2016)


«Mi nombre es Tory Smith, superviso una operación de trata de niños, con 40 lugares principales de EEUU.» Así empieza el alegato de Tory Smith, víctima de abuso, en su vídeo testimonio de 2016.…




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com












Masonería: Pederastia, violaciones en grupo y asesinato - Grave denuncia de Tory Smith contra Mike Pence y su esposa (2016) - Un Católico Perplejo


"Mi nombre es Tory Smith, superviso una operación de trata de niños, con 40 lugares principales de EEUU." Así empieza el alegato de Tory Smith, víctima de abuso, en su vídeo testimonio de 2016.




uncatolicoperplejo.com


----------



## mirym94 (5 Nov 2022)

Estoy esperando el turno de politicos


----------



## BlueOrange (5 Nov 2022)

*La situación es límite.* (Siguiente vídeo de Youtube).










Lista Pecorelli (1976). Lista de la “Gran Loggia Vaticana” operativa en el Concilio Vaticano II (1962-1965).


Se trata de la lista de 116 masones ocupando altísimos cargos en el Vaticano en aquel nefasto Concilio Vaticano II (1962-1965). Lista que publicó en 1976 el periodista Carmine (Mino) Pecorelli, y q…




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com












UNA IGLESIA MASÓNICA


¿Se puede hacer la afirmación del título que antecede a la vista de las fotos siguientes? Al final pongo la doctrina secular de la Iglesia Católica, emitida en documentos de diversa índole por los…




moymunan.online












CÓMO LOGRÓ LA MASONERÍA LA DESTRUCCIÓN DE LA “IGLESIA” ROMANA


Naturalmente por el término “Iglesia” no se ha de entender la Iglesia, Esposa de Cristo, Indefectible hasta el fin del mundo, sino la Institución Romana, que ha sufrido la defeccion en la Fe de sus…




moymunan.online












PRIMERA DECLARACION OFICIAL MASÓNICA : JUAN XXIII ERA MASÓN


[Aunque había indicios abrumadores sobre La profesión masónica de Juan XXIII, sin embargo la sola mención del hecho levantaba inmediatamente protestas de conservadores y pseudo-tradicionalistas neg…




moymunan.online












OBISPO BRASILEÑO TIENE UN DISCURSO EN UNA LOGIA MASÓNICA


Obispo brasileño habla en una logia masónica El 14 de marzo de 2018, el Obispo Diocesano de Crato, Estado de Ceará, Brasil, pronunció un discurso en la Logia Masónica de Juazeiro do Norte, arriba I…




moymunan.online




El epicentro de los *Últimos Tiempos* está en el *Vaticano*, caído en manos de sus enemigos, muy lamentablemente. Escuchen esto. El fin y meta del Nuevo Orden Mundial del anticristo y su masonería es extirpar a Dios del mundo. Ésta es la raíz y cimientos de lo que estamos viviendo. Es decir, el diablo, también conocido como Satanás, Lucifer, Prometeo, Baphomet y etc; sabe que le queda poco tiempo y llega con gran furor y con su guadaña a devastar a todas las almas posibles. Devastar almas, el NOM va de esto, de derrotar a Dios en nosotros.

Y el transhumanismo es una de la páginas de este triste libro que tenemos entre las manos. El transhumanismo no es el fin en sí mismo, sino uno de los medios dentro de un abanico de ellos, para implantar la marca de la bestia de *Apocalipsis capítulos 13 y 14*. Es decir, la marca es el nuevo contrato de ciudanía (*ID2020*) que seguramente tenga la forma de un chip subcutáneo.








ID2020: “Identidad Digital 2020”, el ambicioso proyecto de Bill Gates junto a la Rockefeller Foundation - Un Católico Perplejo


ID2020 (“Identidad Digital 2020”) fue fundado entre los años 2017 y 2018 por The Rockefeller Foundation, Microsoft y Gavi “The Vaccine Alliance”




uncatolicoperplejo.com




Comentemos el siguiente capítulo del libro de Apocalipsis, ya que estamos viviendo tiempos profetizados. Veamos dónde está el problema del mundo.






_Torre de Babel (Babilonia) Versus Parlamento Europeo._​
En Apocalipsis a la* masonería* se la denomina* Babilonia*, la gran infiel a Dios, *la gran ramera *(*Apocalipsis 17 y 19*), secta infiltrada en todas partes. Y la *fornicación* a la que hace referencia Apocalipsis 17 y 19 es de carácter *espiritual*. Es una fornicación con demonios y esto se hace acoplándose o subiéndose a sus mentes y haciéndose uno con ellos. Esto es la *GNOSIS* que tanto codician y practican en la criminal secta de la masonería.

*APOCALIPSIS 17*

La gran *ramera*​
1 Y vino uno de los siete ángeles que tenían las siete copas y habló conmigo diciendo: “Ven aquí; te mostraré el juicio de la *ramera *grande, la que está sentada sobre muchas aguas (demonios); 2 con la que han fornicado (fornicación espiritual; la GNOSIS) los reyes de la tierra, embriagándose los moradores de la tierra con el vino de su prostitución”. 3 Y me llevó a un desierto en espíritu; y vi a una mujer (la internacional masonería) sentada sobre una bestia purpúrea (el conjunto de todos los demonios), repleta de nombres de blasfemias, que tenía siete cabezas y diez cuernos. 4 La mujer estaba vestida de púrpura y escarlata, y cubierta de oro y piedras preciosas y perlas, y llevaba en su mano (_por una parte_) un cáliz (su propia mente) de oro lleno de abominaciones y (_por otra_) las inmundicias de su fornicación. 5 Escrito sobre su frente (el lugar donde reside el alma) tenía un nombre, un misterio: “*Babilonia *la grande, la madre de los fornicarios y de las abominaciones de la tierra”. 6 Y vi a la mujer ebria de la *sangre* de los santos y de la *sangre *de los testigos de Jesús (de nuestro exterminio en el Great Reset/Colapsos con disturbios revolucionarios); y al verla me sorprendí con sumo estupor.

Explicación del misterio de la *ramera*​
7 Mas el ángel me dijo: “¿Por qué te has asombrado? Yo te diré el misterio de la mujer (Babilonia) y de la bestia (Lucifer y sus demonios) que la lleva, la que tiene las siete cabezas y los diez cuernos. 8 La bestia que has visto era y ahora no es; *está para subir del abismo* y va a su perdición. Y *los moradores de la tierra* (los masones), aquellos cuyos nombres no están escritos en el* libro de la vida* desde la creación del mundo, se llenarán de admiración cuando vean que la bestia, que era y ahora no es, reaparecerá. 9 Esto para la mente que tiene sabiduría: las siete cabezas son siete montes (Roma, el Vaticano), sobre los cuales la mujer tiene sede. 10 *Son también siete reyes: los cinco cayeron, el uno es, el otro aún no ha venido*; y cuando venga, poco ha de durar. 11 Y la bestia que era y no es, es él, el octavo, y es de los siete, y va a perdición. 12 Y los diez cuernos que viste son diez reyes (todos los demonios) que aún no han recibido reino, mas con la bestia (Lucifer) recibirán potestad como reyes por espacio de una hora (tres años y medio, nuestro gran exterminio). 13 Estos tienen un solo propósito: dar su poder y autoridad a la bestia. 14 Estos guerrearan contra el Cordero (Jesucristo), y el Cordero los vencerá, porque es Señor de señores y Rey de reyes; y (_vencerán_) también los suyos, los llamados y escogidos y fieles” (escaparemos del Infierno, ésta es la victoria, pero antes seremos exterminados). 15 Díjome aún: “Las aguas (demonios) que viste sobre las cuales tiene su sede la *ramera*, son pueblos y muchedumbres y naciones y lenguas. 16 Y los diez cuernos (demonios, 2ª acepción de ellos) que viste, así como la bestia (Lucifer), aborrecerán ellos mismos a la *ramera*, la dejarán desolada y desnuda, *comerán sus carnes y la abrasarán en fuego*. 17 Porque Dios ha puesto en sus corazones hacer lo que a Él le plugo: ejecutar un solo designio: dar la autoridad de ellos (demonios) a la bestia, hasta que las palabras de Dios se hayan cumplido. 18 Y la mujer que has visto es aquella ciudad, la grande (Babilonia), la que tiene imperio sobre los reyes de la tierra”.

*APOCALIPSIS 19*

Aleluya en el cielo​
1 Después de esto oí en el cielo como una gran voz de copiosa multitud, que decía “¡Aleluya! La salvación y la gloria y el poder son de nuestro Dios; 2 porque fieles y justos son sus juicios, pues Él ha juzgado a la *gran** ramera*, que corrompía la tierra por *su prostitución*, y ha vengado sobre ella la *sangre *de sus siervos (nuestro exterminio: Cristianos y gentes de buena voluntad. Ambos)”.














Apocalipsis. Los 22 capítulos sin notas dogmáticas. Biblia Platense de Moseñor Straubinger. - Un Católico Perplejo


San Juan escribió el Apocalipsis en Patmos, una de las islas del mar Egeo que forman parte del Dodecaneso, durante el destierro que sufrió bajo el emperador Domiciano, probablemente hacia el año 96. Las destinatarias fueron “las siete Iglesias de Asia.”




uncatolicoperplejo.com












Biblias – Un Católico Perplejo


Entradas sobre Biblias escritas por Gonzalo Carlos Novillo Lapeyra




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com









GNOSIS: Sobre los ‘estados alterados de conciencia’ donde se pierde el alma y se pasa a ser nacido del diablo (Juan 8, 44).


Nota Introductoria sobre las fuentes dogmáticas de la Cábala judía Talmúdica La Cábala judía (que no es de Moisés sino luciferina), era una tradición oral paralela que llevaba oculta la clase sacerdotal farisea. Estas doctrinas beben de las fuentes de la antigua India y Persia. Estos últimos...




www.burbuja.info




Cumbre de jefes de Estado. Todos ellos masones.














Portada de EL PAÍS del 16-01-2022


Repasa, descarga y comparte la portada de EL PAÍS del día 16-01-2022. Además las noticias de última hora sobre la actualidad en España y el mundo: política, economía, deportes, cultura, sociedad, tecnología, gente, opinión, viajes, moda, televisión, los blogs y las firmas de EL PAÍS. Además...




elpais.com




Ahí la tienen. Babilonia. El problema es internacional.














Detalle del Royal Albert Hall, Londres, y algunas imágenes sobre masonería.


Unas imágenes tratando de reflejar el problema del mundo, porque siguen siendo invisibles para la gente honrada.




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com




Y esta secta no sólo está en los Gobiernos y mass media, cabeza del iceberg, sino que nos los cruzamos por la calle todos los días. Esta secta conforma entre un 20% y 25% de la población civil, una bestia enorme, y no van por las calles con el mandil puesto, como es evidente. Todos ellos llevan una doble vida.

Cuando te cruzas a un covidiano o con un disidente de palo te cruzas a uno de estos. Los aplaudidores de balcón por ejemplo, salvando algún despistado. Y todos en sus zulos oyendo hablar desde hace décadas sobre la planificación de un Nuevo Orden. Lo que llevamos dos años viviendo. En fin... La masónica ley del silencio. Esta gente no es como nosotros, no lo son, debido a un asunto espiritual, *y en cada país funcionan como un Estado dentro del Estado.*


----------



## BlueOrange (5 Nov 2022)

Entiendan que la *civilización *moderna la trajo el *Cristianismo *y es esto lo que tratan de arrebatarnos: a Cristo. Y recuerden que este mundo es un *lugar de paso*. No hemos sido creados para quedarnos aquí, sino que nuestra patria está en el Cielo. *Cuiden de su alma* más que de su cuerpo, por decirlo así, *y eviten *todo lo esotérico/demoníaco por muy envuelto y atractivo que se nos presente.

Dejo esta *web*. Es de un madrileño. Don Diego.

--- --- ---

*Ejercicio Piadoso del Mes de Noviembre en favor de las Benditas Ánimas del Purgatorio.
Día 5: LUGAR DE LAS PENAS *







_*Por la señal de la Santa Cruz + de nuestros enemigos + líbranos Señor + Dios Nuestro.
En el Nombre del Padre, y del Hijo + y del Espíritu Santo. Amén.*_

*ORACIÓN A LA SANTÍSIMA TRINIDAD 
en favor de las Almas del Purgatorio*​
_ Padre Misericordioso, en unión con la Iglesia Triunfante en el Cielo, te suplico tengas piedad de las Almas del Purgatorio. Recuerda Tu eterno Amor por ellas y muéstrales los infinitos Méritos de Tu amado Hijo. Dígnate librarles de penas y dolores para que pronto gocen de paz y felicidad. Dios, Padre Celestial, te doy gracias por el don de perseverancia que has concedido a las Almas de los Fieles Difuntos.

Amable Salvador, Jesucristo. Eres el Rey de reyes en el país de la dicha. Te pido que por Tu Misericordia oigas mi oración y liberes las Almas del Purgatorio. Llévalas de la prisión de las tinieblas a la luz y libertad de los Hijos de Dios en el Reino de Tu Gloria. Amable Salvador, te doy gracias por haber redimido las pobres almas con Tu Preciosísima Sangre, salvándolas de la muerte eterna.

Dios Espíritu Santo, enciende en mí el fuego de Tu Divino Amor. Aviva mi Fe y Confianza, acepta benignamente las oraciones que te ofrezco por las Almas que sufren en el Purgatorio. Quiero aplicar los méritos de esta devoción en favor de toda la Iglesia Purgante y en especial por mis difuntos padres, hermanos, hermanas, bienhechores, parientes y amigos. Atiende mi plegaria para que podamos reunirnos en el Reino de Tu Gloria._








Ejercicio Piadoso del Mes de Noviembre en favor de las Benditas Ánimas del Purgatorio. Día 5: LUGAR DE LAS PENAS


Por la señal de la Santa Cruz + de nuestros enemigos + líbranos Señor + Dios Nuestro. En el Nombre del Padre, y del Hijo + y del Espíritu ...




sicutoves.blogspot.com




Aprobecho y dejo esta entrada sobre Santa Catalina de Génova.








Tratado del Purgatorio de Santa Catalina de Génova. - Un Católico Perplejo


Santa Catalina no escribió de su mano ninguna de las obras que se le atribuyen, sino que éstas son recopilaciones hechas por amigos y discípulos suyos.




uncatolicoperplejo.com


----------



## Qui (5 Nov 2022)

No es por joderos la idea pero en España la banda 5G utilizará la frecuencia de 700 MHz (por eso hubo que cambiar los canales de la tele que emitían ahí). Quizás en un futuro si se use la banda de 26 GHz pero el alcance será mucho menor.


----------



## BlueOrange (5 Nov 2022)

Hoy es primer sábado de mes. Noviembre de 2022.

*Reparación al Inmaculado Corazón de María Santísima.*


----------



## BlueOrange (6 Nov 2022)

Sobre los tres puntos en la firma de un masón (de aquellos que los usen).

"*2. El Triángulo y los Tres Puntos, símbolo del Gran Arquitecto del Universo y del hombre.*

Entre todos los emblemas masónicos, el más sobresaliente es el Triángulo, ya formado con líneas, ya con puntos. Según la Masonería Kabalística, es un emblema de la Trinidad *infinita *y *eterna*, de la que el hombre es emanación finita y temporal.

Lo que un punto es a una línea, ya que ésta está compuesta por un número infinito de puntos, son tres puntos a un triángulo, si están dispuestos en tal forma. Los tres puntos representan una forma limitada o individual del *Ser infinito*, representando por el triángulo lineal.

Los puntos que los masones añaden a sus nombres son una profesión de fe; con ellos expresan un dogma esencial, —y, desde luego, totalmente erróneo— de su Orden; según el cual el hombre es una emanación individual de la *Divinidad* y, por lo tanto, *divino *en sí mismo, por lo que, implícitamente, la Masonería es una audaz *deificación* del hombre." (Nota: es *antropo*céntrica).

FUENTE: Filosofía de la Masonería, por Monseñor Meurin (1893). (*Página 17*)








Filosofía y Simbolismo de la Masonería, por Monseñor León Meurin (PDF). - Un Católico Perplejo


Monseñor Meurin publicó en 1893 en París, La franc-maçonnerie: synagogue de Satan en un único tomo. En español se editó en dos tomos bajo los títulos “Filosofía de la Masonería” y “Simbolismo de la Masonería”, este segundo es continuación del primero.




uncatolicoperplejo.com


----------



## BlueOrange (6 Nov 2022)

*HUMANIDAD Y "DIVINA NATURALEZA"*​
Sobre quiénes usan y abusan del término _"humanidad"_, y sobre el concepto gnóstico y *antropo*céntrico de que el humano es de _"divina naturaleza"_.

_"Poner al hombre sobre el altar es lo propio de los francmasones"_
- Jacques Mitterrand, grado 33, antiguo Gran Maestre del Gran Oriente.​


BlueOrange dijo:


> *"HUMANIA": EL NUEVO GUIÓN MASÓNICO DE LA QUINTA COLUMNA*
> _"Humanidad" _es un término muy usado en los discursos internos de la masonería.
> En esos discursos internos ellos mismos se hacen portavoces, representantes, vigilantes
> y dueños de la _"humanidad"_ en su conjunto. Los que velan por la _"humanidad" _se dicen.
> ...



*Cómo la humanidad está a punto de transformarse:* *Yuval Harari
Compartiendo socialmente*

*www.cbc.ca* - CBC Radio · Publicado: 11 de octubre de 2016 · (Google Translate)

_El libro Sapiens_ de Yuval Harari fue traducido a 40 idiomas y defendido por Mark *Zuckerberg*, Bill *Gates *y Barack *Obama*. En su libro de seguimiento, _*Homo Deus*,_ Yuval Harari argumenta que la humanidad está a punto de transformarse: los avances en la creación de inteligencias en red superarán a los nuestros en velocidad, capacidad e impacto. Pero, ¿dónde nos dejará esto? ¿Seremos esclavizados por algoritmos que apenas podemos entender? ¿O incorporaremos estos avances y nos convertiremos en *dioses*?










Yuval Noah Harari (When Man Becomes God) (2016)


https://twitter.com/YahavItzik/status/786837896527478785 How humankind is on the verge of transforming itself: Yuval Harari CBC Radio · Posted: Oct 11, 2016 3:28 PM ET | Last Updated: October 11, 2016...




odysee.com




_El erudito israelí Yuval Harari describe hacia dónde se dirige el futuro de la humanidad, en términos de religión y ciencia, dinero y política, poder e imaginación, ecología y felicidad. _

*Yuval Harari* deja en claro que no está ofreciendo profecías, sino posibilidades. A lo largo de nuestra historia colectiva, fuimos azotados por el hambre, la peste y la guerra. Pero estamos a punto de eliminar los tres, argumenta. Y dado que los avances en inteligencia artificial ya están superando lo que son capaces de hacer los cerebros humanos sin ayuda, está fascinado a dónde nos pueden llevar nuestras tecnologías.

*PREDICIENDO EL FUTURO*

_"Cuando* la humanidad* posea nuevos y enormes poderes, y cuando la amenaza del hambre, la peste y la guerra finalmente desaparezca, ¿qué haremos con nosotros mismos? ¿Qué harán los científicos, inversores, banqueros y presidentes durante todo el día? ¿Escribir poesía? 

Los próximos objetivos de *la humanidad* son probablemente sea la inmortalidad, la felicidad y *la divinidad*. Habiendo reducido la mortalidad por inanición, enfermedad y violencia, ahora intentaremos superar la vejez e incluso la muerte misma. Habiendo salvado a las personas de la miseria más abyecta, ahora intentaremos hacerlas positivamente felices. Habiendo elevado a *la humanidad* por encima del nivel bestial de las luchas de supervivencia, ahora intentaremos convertir a *los humanos** en dioses* y convertir al Homo sapiens en *Homo deus*"._

Yuval Harari enseña historia en la Universidad Hebrea de Jerusalén. Sabe cómo se puede utilizar la historia para sacar conclusiones fáciles o peligrosas. Quizás por eso se muestra escéptico acerca de usar el pasado para predecir lo que sucederá en el futuro.

*LA IMPOSIBILIDAD DE PREDECIR EL FUTURO*

_"Muchos académicos intentan predecir cómo será el mundo en 2100 o 2200. Esto es una pérdida de tiempo. Cualquier predicción que valga la pena debe tener en cuenta la capacidad de rediseñar las mentes *humanas*, y esto es imposible. Hay muchas respuestas sabias a la pregunta: '¿Qué harían las personas con mentes como las nuestras con la biotecnología?' Sin embargo, no hay buenas respuestas a la pregunta '¿Qué harían los seres con un tipo diferente de mente con la biotecnología?' Todo lo que podemos decir es que es probable que personas similares a nosotros usen la biotecnología para rediseñar sus propias mentes, y nuestras mentes actuales no pueden comprender lo que podría suceder a continuación"._

Yuval Harari cree que estamos entrando en una *nueva era*. La civilización *humana *comenzó cuando empezamos a creer en seres sobrenaturales entre las nubes. Ahora, con el vertiginoso ritmo de los avances tecnológicos, se almacenarán en la nube algoritmos de una potencia inimaginable.

*PROGRESO O RETROCESO*

_"será más grande que la brecha entre sapiens y neandertales. En el siglo XXI, aquellos que viajen en el tren del progreso adquirirán habilidades *divinas *de creación y destrucción, mientras que los que se queden atrás se enfrentarán a la extinción"._

*FUENTE*: https://www.cbc.ca/radio/ideas/how-...of-transforming-itself-yuval-harari-1.3799865

------------ ------------ ------------​El siguiente señor, Itzik Yahav, es (o era) el novio del judío Yuval Noah Harari, principal asesor éste último de Klaus Schwab del Foro Económico Mundial.

*"Cuando el hombre se convierte en Dios"* (2016)


----------



## BlueOrange (6 Nov 2022)

*TRANS... HUMANISMO*​
El primer esbozo sobre el moderno concepto '_trans__humanismo'_ lo puso el filósofo masón *Friedrich Nietzsche* con su *superhombre*, que poco después empezaría a retratarse en cómics como Superman. Sí, el mismo, el periodista con capa.





Ese superhombre de Nietzsche se trata del masón que ha tenido ya su primer _"estado alterado pleno de conciencia"_ o gnosis. Es decir, que ya ha experimentado la potencia de la mente del diablo tras haber logrado subirse a ella; y ahí, en _*"las profundidades de Satán"*_ (Apocalipsis 2, 24) donde experimenta el _*"ser como dios"*_ (Génesis 3, 2-6), es a lo que pone la etiqueta de superhombre. Jodida locura, y bien viejo que es este asunto.





GNOSIS: Sobre los ‘estados alterados de conciencia’ donde se pierde el alma y se pasa a ser nacido del diablo (Juan 8, 44).


Nota Introductoria sobre las fuentes dogmáticas de la Cábala judía Talmúdica La Cábala judía (que no es de Moisés sino luciferina), era una tradición oral paralela que llevaba oculta la clase sacerdotal farisea. Estas doctrinas beben de las fuentes de la antigua India y Persia. Estos últimos...




www.burbuja.info




*h+*

_Enlace al vídeo en *bitchute *y *odysee*._

*Transcender lo humano* (Coagula)
*para pasar a ser un "dios" *(Solve)
_"Solve et coagula"_ es el lema del Baphomet. _"Lo que es arriba es abajo"_. Lo lleva inscrito en sus antebrazos. (*Imagen*).
Y viene a ser: _disolver el coágulo humano, la pequeña mente cristalizada/atrapada en un pedazo de materia (el cuerpo),
para una vez disuelta pasar a ser poder/potencia cognoscitiva subido a la mente del diablo: "Ser como dios"._

​
El trans*humanismo *es *la gnosis *de siempre con un añadido tecnológico, y que busca este último solucionar el problema de la corruptibilidad del cuerpo físico.

Es decir. Por un lado tenemos la vieja y tradicional gnosis donde se busca _"ser como_ _dios"_ subidos a la mente del diablo.
*Génesis 3, 2-6.*​_“2 Y respondió la mujer a la *serpiente*: «Del fruto de los árboles del paraíso comemos, 3 pero del fruto _(¡¡LA GNOSIS!!) _del que está en medio del paraíso nos ha dicho *Dios*: «no comáis de él, ni lo toquéis siquiera, no vayáis a morir.» 4 Y dijo la *serpiente *a la mujer: «No, no moriréis; 5 es que sabe Dios que el día que de él *comáis*, se os abrirán los ojos, y *seréis como Dios*, conocedores del bien y del mal.» 6 Vió, pues, la mujer que el árbol era bueno para comerse, hermoso a la vista y deseable para alcanzar la *sabiduría* (nota: "el conocimiento"), y cogió de él fruto, y comió, y dió de él a su marido, que también con ella comió."_ - Génesis 3, 2-6.

Y por el otro lado surge la otra cara del transhumanismo en su faceta tecnológica, un adosado donde sueñan solucionar el problema del cuerpo corruptible. Es decir. No morir o decidir si uno quiere morir o no, porque _"el problema"_ que tiene este pueblo es que no se puede _"ser como_ _dios"_ más de un rato, si estás atado a un cuerpo que se te pudre.
Dejo la siguiente reflexión al párrafo de un escrito sobre teología (*enlace* al escrito completo; y tengan cuidado con mercaba.org que está lleno de anzuelos/textos heréticos) sobre el problema del cuerpo corruptible, que viene de atrás este tema. Es bastante viejo.

Tengan presente que la escora de Platón es gnóstica/luciferina, mientras que Aristóteles tiene una concepción teológica y del mundo en consonancia con el cristianismo. Se puede decir que Aristóteles era un protocristiano mientras que Platón, cae al otro lado.

*ESPÍRITU
SAGRADA ESCRITURA Y TEOLOGÍA*
(Extracto. 2º párrafo)​_“Una advertencia previa: esa distinción no debe identificarse con la distinción entre espíritu y materia que encontramos en diversos pensadores griegos y, en especial, en Platón. No es fácil algunas veces determinar el pensamiento y la intención de Platón; pero, según Plotino, siempre *desprecia *lo sensible y *reprocha* al alma su unión con el cuerpo, al que ha llegado como a una *prisión *o como a una *tumba*. Todo mal, según él, *procede *exclusivamente del cuerpo, que fundamenta la *servidumbre *del alma a lo sensible y es el *«clavo»* que nos amarra a esta tierra *extranjera *en la que nos encontramos *alienados*.”_

A ver si lo entiendo...

El ego, el yo carnal y doméstico, aprisionado en la cárcel temporal de sí mismo, en su cuerpo y en la Matrix, ansía recuperar la _“verdadera identidad”_, el verdadero yo, el _“yo soy” _gnóstico de deidad, el super-ego de ¿Carl Jung?. Es decir. Están fijados en la experiencia de acoplamiento pleno con la mente del diablo en sus estados plenos de gnosis. Todos ellos giran en torno a esto, y llevan dos mil años de revolución contracultural para traer un _“paraíso”_ a la tierra, con seres _“más evolucionados”_, demonios liberados del infierno entre nosotros, y con campos de exterminio para cientos de millones de personas. Y todo esto acompañado del sueño transhumanista de sostener en vida indefinidamente el cuerpo carnal, cárcel insoportable, mientras esperan la promesa de una iluminación plena en masa, que traería el soñado fin del _“sufrimiento”_ o ignorancia, que no es otra cosa que estar lejos del diablo: de su mente y sus estados alterados.

Se agarran a este plano con desesperación como a un clavo ardiendo. De ahí el transhumanismo genético/tecnológico, que adosado a la gnosis busca solventar el problema del cuerpo carnal, la _“tara”_ a la que están sometidos, la pesada broma que Dios les ha gastado donde para ellos la creación es una _“chapuza”_ inaceptable.

Tratan de aferrase a este plano físico cueste lo que cueste, perpetuarse en la temporalidad, porque siendo aliados del diablo saben y son conscientes de lo que le espera a uno si _“decide”_ morir.

Una carrera frenética. Un sufrir y nunca descansar. Un continuo progresismo hacia la meta. Una revolución de dos mil años de duración. Y un engaño. Un durísimo engaño.

------- ------- -------​
No recuerdo haber sentido tanto desgarro y belleza como en aquel momento, caído en este poema.

Junto al Cementerio de La Almudena. Madrid (ES).


----------



## BlueOrange (6 Nov 2022)

*Censurado por los fariseos*​
«1 Se acercaban a Él todos los publicanos y pecadores para oírle. 2 Y los fariseos y escribas murmuraban, diciendo: «Éste acoge a los pecadores y come con ellos.»
*La oveja perdida*​
«3 Y les propuso esta parábola, diciendo: 4 ¿Quién habrá entre vosotros que teniendo cien ovejas y habiendo perdido una de ellas no deje las noventa y nueve en el desierto y vaya en busca de la perdida hasta que la halle? 5 Y, una vez hallada, alegre la pone sobre sus hombros, 6 y vuelto a casa convoca a los amigos y vecinos, diciéndoles: Alegraos conmigo, porque hallé la oveja perdida. 7 Yo os digo que *en el cielo será mayor la alegría* por un pecador que haga penitencia que por noventa y nueve justos, que no necesitan de penitencia».
– Lucas 15, 1-7.​


----------



## Sargento Kowalski (6 Nov 2022)




----------



## BlueOrange (6 Nov 2022)

La pérdida es incalculable, porque la Vida, ¿cómo se calcula?


----------



## BlueOrange (6 Nov 2022)

Dra Rima LaiIbow narrando en 2009 una confidencia de 2003 por una Jefe de Estado. (*Enlace*).

"Es casi la hora de que empiece *la gran matanza*.".
"*El gran sacrificio*, cuando reduces el rebaño".
"Es casi la hora de que los comedores inútiles pasen a la historia".










Dra Rima LaiIbow - 'EEUU tiene un truco bajo la manga. Inducirá una pandemia' (2009)


Dra Rima LaiIbow - 'EEUU tiene un truco bajo la manga. Inducirá una pandemia' (2009) https://t.me/virus_chino/10733




odysee.com




*El satanizado pueblo judío. Indiscretas declaraciones recientes de los últimos meses.*
(*Vídeo1*), (*vídeo2*) y (*vídeo3*).














Recopilación de declaraciones sobre el Genocidio Cristiano de la Agenda2030 ('The Great Reset') por parte de rabinos y judíos (junio/julio 2022) - Un Católico Perplejo


Declaraciones judías sobre el Holocausto Cristiano de la Agenda2030 (The Great Reset).




uncatolicoperplejo.com




*Proyecto POGO y ZYPHR: «El Exterminio de la Disidencia»*. (*Vídeo*)










Proyecto POGO y ZYPHR: "El Exterminio de la Disidencia" (Material Delicado).


Recomiendo mucho ver esta entrevista póstuma (odysee.com) a David Goldberg en junio de 2010, pocos días antes de morir. En ella habla este señor sobre unos documentos que le han llegado filtrados de l...




odysee.com












Proyecto POGO y ZYPHR: «El Exterminio de la Disidencia» (Material Delicado). - Un Católico Perplejo


Recomiendo mucho ver esta entrevista (odysee.com) póstuma a David Goldberg, en junio de 2010, pocos días antes de morir.




uncatolicoperplejo.com




*Campos "sanitarios" de exterminio. *(*Vídeo*).








Campos FEMA: 800 campos de concentración en EEUU terminados desde 2007 y esperando una ley marcial. - Un Católico Perplejo


Los campos FEMA son campos de detención y/o concentración. La explicación oficial del Gobierno norteamericano es que, estos campos terminados y listos desde 2007, están levantados para contingencias en una ley marcial.




uncatolicoperplejo.com












Agenda2030: ¿Cómo pretenden reducir la población mundial? Es decir, ¿a millones de personas sin que protestemos? - Un Católico Perplejo


¿Cómo pretenden reducir la población mundial? Es decir, ¿a millones de personas sin que protestemos? Campos sanitarios y mega Hospitales como el de Baldebebas, Madrid.




uncatolicoperplejo.com













Campos 'sanitarios' de aislamiento (Agenda2030)


Los campos de exterminio del Nuevo Orden Mundial. https://uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com/2021/01/27/2021-los-campos-de-exterminio-del-nuevo-orden-mundial/ https://uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com/20...




odysee.com




*El profeta Zacarías *nos habla de que *un tercio* de la población mundial será exterminada en estos tiempos profetizados que estamos viviendo.








Profecía de Zacarías (Capítulo 13). Los dos tercios del Anticristo frente al tercio de Cristo. - Un Católico Perplejo


Los ÚltimosTiempos tratan del exterminio del pueblo de Cristo. Cuando sea matado el último cristiano o persona de buena voluntad (Apoc.6,10-11) caerá la Parusía de Jesús sobre sus cabezas.




uncatolicoperplejo.com




En el régimen comunista de *Pol Pot *se exterminó en campos a un tercio de la población del país. Y la judaica y masónica *URSS*... ¿qué fue sino un precedente de lo que este pueblo anhela y desea?

--- --- ---

Las sirenas llaman a Réquiem,
y los muertos se acercan a callar a los vivos.
Canta la muerte que les acompaña,
les canta al oído dulces de odio y olvido.


----------



## BlueOrange (7 Nov 2022)

Simbologia V


Creo que el caso se da un aire al de Gabriel Cruz. Niña asesinada por una inmigrante de color. Normalmente, al menos en España, los asesinatos cometidos por mujeres suelen estar bastante silenciados...




www.burbuja.info




*Najwa Nimri *- Salto Al Vacio (*1995*)








Salto al vacío (1995)


Género: Drama | Sinopsis: Alex es una joven de 20 años que mantiene a toda su familia gracias al tráfico ilegal de armas. En su vida el riesgo de morir o matar está siempre. Forma parte de un grupo en el que es la única chica. ...




www.filmaffinity.com














Mudra:* In Hoc Sign Vinces.* Es decir. _'Con este signo vencerás_', en la guerra de dos mil años que lleva este pueblo por _"conquistar"_ el mundo, ejército del ángel caído.








MUDRAS, signos de la masonería: el signo Vav: "Con este signo vencerás". - Un Católico Perplejo


A continuación dejo un banco de imágenes a modo de ejemplo de lo extendido que está en el mundo este cáncer de la masonería. Enorme tristeza es ver todas estas imágenes.




uncatolicoperplejo.com




Signo Vav: 900+ ***Freemason & Occult Poses ideas in 2022 | proverbs 6, freemason, his eyes

Y otras clases de mudras.
900+ ***Freemason & Occult Poses ideas in 2022 | proverbs 6, freemason, his eyes
900+ ***Expose Darkness Collaboration ideas in 2022 | poses, conservative, guidance
https://www.pinterest.es/elshaddaielroi/_save


----------



## BlueOrange (7 Nov 2022)

*Enfermera asustada *(audio).* Habla de lotes placebo, entre otras cosas.* (*Vídeo*).

NOTA: La enfermera de la imagen es de Méjico mientras que la del audio es española.
La imagen sólo es orientativa de la situación en general.










Enfermera española asustada (mayo 2022) (la enfermera de la foto es mejicana, son distintas)


Enfermera española asustada (mayo 2022) (la enfermera de la foto es mejicana, son distintas). La masonería es el cártel del crimen internacional. Son satanistas y asesinos (genocidas) y están en toda...




odysee.com





*Desgarrador testimonio* (maravillosa enfermera NO masona). El siguiente vídeo circuló por Whatsaap sobre mayo de 2020. (*Vídeo*).










Enfermera neoyorquina (barrio obrero) (mayo de 2020)


Este vídeo circuló por Whatsaap a finales de abril/ principios de mayo de 2020.




odysee.com





*Así tienen a mi padre. Los están dejando morir* (España durante el 2020). (*Vídeo*).










Así tienen a mi padre. Los están dejando morir (España durante el 2020)


LA QUINTA COLUMNA TV https://t.me/laquintacolumna Visto en el telegrande la Quinta Colunma, 5 de dic.de 2021. https://t.me/laquintacolumna/14505 "Así tienen a mi padre. Los están dejando morir,...




odysee.com












Enfermeras Tic-Toc (2020-2021) Masonería Sanitaria (82 vídeos)


Me llamo Gonzalo Carlos Novillo Lapeyra y mi canal prinicpal en odysee.com es éste otro: https://odysee.com/@NovilloLapeyra:9 A continuación traigo algunos vídeos que he visto en mi muro de Twitter d...




odysee.com





En un "bakunatón" suena _*"Ojalá que te mueras",*_ y lo bailan la *Presidenta del Consejo de Ministros* de Perú, Violeta Bermúdez, y el *Ministro de Salud*, Óscar Ugarte (julio 2021), entre otros. (*Vídeo*).










"Ojalá que te mueras". Presidenta del Consejo de Ministros de Perú, Violeta Bermúdez, y el Ministro de Salud, Óscar Ugarte (julio 2021).


En un "bakunatón" suena "Ojalá que te mueras", y lo bailan la Presidenta del Consejo de Ministros de Perú, Violeta Bermúdez, y el Ministro de Salud, Óscar Ugarte (julio 2021).




odysee.com





*"Rito de vacunación"* (*lapsus *de Paula Daza) (27.sept.2021). (*Vídeo*).










Rito de vacunación (Paula Daza) (27.sept.2021)


Un lapsus: "Rito de vacunación", por Paula Daza. (27.sept.2021)




odysee.com




*Enfermeras Tic-Toc (2020-2021) Masonería Sanitaria*








Enfermeras Tic-Toc (2020-2021) Masonería Sanitaria (82 vídeos)


Me llamo Gonzalo Carlos Novillo Lapeyra y mi canal prinicpal en odysee.com es éste otro: https://odysee.com/@NovilloLapeyra:9 A continuación traigo algunos vídeos que he visto en mi muro de Twitter d...




odysee.com


----------



## zirick (7 Nov 2022)

No creo que sea verdad, no obstante me la suda como buen pura sangre.


----------



## BlueOrange (7 Nov 2022)

*Lapsus *de Cristina Kirchner: *"Vamos con el tiempo a lograr que miles de mujeres pierdan la vida" *(feb.2021) (*Vídeo*), (*Vídeo2*).



La masona Cristina Kirchner nos ilustra sobre masonería y Nuevo Orden Mundial. (*Vídeo*), (*Vídeo2*).


----------



## BlueOrange (7 Nov 2022)

zirick dijo:


> No creo que sea verdad, no obstante me la suda como buen pura sangre.



Desde el Telegram de la Quita Columna. *Enlace1 *y *enlace2*. E impagable labor la que realiza el tipo de www.orwell.city.

*El 5G mmWave está un poquito más cerca: el Gobierno fecha la subasta
de la banda de* 26 GHz* en la *segunda mitad de 2022*.*








El 5G mmWave está un poquito más cerca: el Gobierno fecha la subasta de la banda de 26 GHz en la segunda mitad de 2022


Tras múltiples retratos, a mediados de 2021 concluyó la subasta de las bandas de 700 MHz para el despliegue del 5G. Estas bandas, imprescindibles para llevar...




www.xataka.com













ORWELL CITY: 26 GHz Graphene Transistor


26 GHz band of the 5G spectrum is targeting graphene transistors to make neuromodulation possible.




www.orwell.city





*El Gobierno aprueba el nuevo Cuadro Nacional de Atribución de Frecuencias del espectro radioeléctrico*
" Cabe resaltar que la licitación de la banda de 26 GHz es una de las medidas incluidas en la Hoja de Ruta 5G " (europapress.es)





Se aprueba el nuevo Cuadro Nacional de Atribución de Frecuencias del espectro radioeléctrico







portal.mineco.gob.es












El Gobierno aprueba el nuevo Cuadro Nacional de Atribución de Frecuencias del espectro radioeléctrico


El Ministerio de Asuntos Económicos y Transformación Digital ha publicado el nuevo Cuadro Nacional de...




www.europapress.es













ORWELL CITY: Telefónica whistleblower warns that 26 GHz band of 5G spectrum poses a health risk


Telefónica whistleblower warns that the bandwidth in the 5G spectrum will rise to 26 GHz and that "the human body isn't designed to withstand it."




www.orwell.city





Telegram: *Post* de La Quinta Columna. (Estamos a 08 de noviembre de 2022).
"A TODO ENTORNO RURAL. QUE NO SE ESCAPE NADIE "
--- --- ---
*"convocatoria de ayudas para conexiones ‘backhaul’ que acelera el despliegue del 5G en zonas rurales. " *(adslzone.net)








El paso definitivo para llevar el 5G a cualquier rincón de España ya se ha dado


El Gobierno acelera el despliegue del 5G en zonas rurales de España lanzando finalmente la convocatoria de ayudas para conexiones ‘backhaul’.




www.adslzone.net


----------



## BlueOrange (8 Nov 2022)

*DESTRUÍR EL VALOR FAMILIA*
La familia es la base cultural y el principal valor de cualquier sociedad. Son los cimientos, lo que nos enlaza unos a otros y hace unión hasta conformar todo un país. Si rompes la institución de la familia rompes esa sociedad, país, pueblo o tibu, y la dejas indefensa contra elementos extranjeros. Es decir, la masonería lleva dos siglos preparando el terreno infiltrados en los Parlamentos, con sus mass media y cargos académicos, para una conquista cultural que de paso a un Nuevo Orden Mundial, el de ellos, obsesionados con ser los dueños del mundo.

De esto va la masónica Agenda2030 y lo que estamos viviendo. De los últimos asaltos de este pueblo luciferino en su guerra espiritual y contracultural contra el mundo. Y no tiene ningún sentido lo que está pasando. Sencillamente son muchos, muy organizados y están satanizados. No hay más que esto.

*Esterilización de menores en Argentina.*
"Desde el Ministerio de Salud de la Nación están promoviendo la anticoncepción en menores desde los 13 años y ¡la esterilización desde los 16 años! Y esto, además, sin el conocimiento ni el consentimiento de los padres." (*Fuente*).

Hay una muy tímida incicativa en citizengo.org que copio y pego a continuación.





¡Frenemos esterilización adolescente!


¡Es increíble! Desde el Ministerio de Salud de la Nación están promoviendo la anticoncepción en menores desde los 13 años y ¡¡la esterilización desde los 16 años!! Y sin el conocimiento ni consentimiento de los padres. ¡¡Es algo que no podemos dejar pasar!! Uno de los flyer que “promocionan” la...



citizengo.org




*¡Frenemos esterilización adolescente!*







*CitizenGO-Argentina* comenzó esta petición para Ministerio de Salud de la Nación - 02/11/2022

¡Es increíble!

Desde el Ministerio de Salud de la Nación están promoviendo la anticoncepción en menores desde los 13 años y ¡¡la esterilización desde los 16 años!! Y sin el conocimiento ni consentimiento de los padres.
¡¡Es algo que no podemos dejar pasar!!

Uno de los flyer que “promocionan” la esterilización de adolescentes dice:

_“A partir de los 16 años se puede acceder gratis
a métodos anticonceptivos permanentes: ligadura y vasectomía”._​
En la página del Ministerio agregan:

_“El Código Civil reconoce que desde los 16 años podés tomar de
manera autónoma todas las decisiones sobre el cuidado de tu cuerpo”._​
*Es increíble que desde el Ministerio de Salud de la Nación se promueva una práctica de estas características en los adolescentes…¿dónde estaría el beneficio para la salud de la población? ¿de verdad no encuentran otras acciones a promover para mejorar la salud de los jóvenes?*

Es evidente el carácter antinatalista del gobierno actual.
Además, también hay que tener en cuenta la etapa de inmadurez que caracteriza a la adolescencia. La periodista Claudia Peiró se pregunta al respecto:

_“¿Cómo se pretende que un adolescente tome decisiones así de drásticas e irreversibles en una etapa de la vida que se caracteriza por la duda existencial, los temores, las inseguridades, pero también por la audacia y la inconsciencia? (...) Para los jóvenes argentinos sin horizonte, cuyo destino es la emigración o la pobreza, la única propuesta de estos incapaces es sugerirles que se automutilen para no engendrar, para no dar vida”._

*Desde la Asociación de Mujeres Americanas (AMA) presentaron una denuncia penal contra la ministra de Salud, Carla Vizzotti, por incumplimiento de deberes de funcionaria pública a raíz de esta promoción de métodos para mutilar a los adolescentes. *

Nos unimos como sociedad rechazando la promoción de la esterilización de menores.

*Exigimos a la Ministra de Salud, Carla Vizzotti que reviertan esta medida, que dejen de promocionar la esterilización como una práctica de salud y se imponga la mayoría de edad como condición para realizarla.*

Más información: 

*Esterilización adolescente: el Ministerio de Salud promueve la vasectomía y la ligadura de trompas desde los 16 años*







*Esterilización adolescente, entre la inmadurez y lo irreversible*







*Denunciaron penalmente a Carla Vizzotti por la campaña de esterilización adolescente: “Quiere terminar con la familia”*


----------



## arrpak (8 Nov 2022)

ya estias tardando en comprar kilómetros de papel de aluminio


----------



## BlueOrange (8 Nov 2022)

*Post *del telegram de La Quinta Columna (08/11/2022).

"HAY PRISA EN EL GOBIERNO POR LICITARLA. Y UN CHORRO DE MILLONES PARA IMPLANTARLA.

Junto con la licitación de la banda de frecuencias de 26 GHz y otras reformas, la Estrategia para el Impulso de la Tecnología 5G prevé una inversión pública de 2.000 millones de euros hasta 2025 para incentivar el despliegue de redes y servicios, de los que más de 1.400 millones están incluidos en el Plan de Recuperación, Transformación y Resiliencia."








Ya es pública la convocatoria de licitación de la banda de 26 GHz, clave para el despliegue del 5G


El Gobierno ha publicado las bases y la convocatoria de la licitación de la banda de 26GHz, una de las preferentes para el despliegue del 5G.




www.panoramaaudiovisual.com




*Ya es pública la convocatoria de licitación de la banda de 26 GHz, clave para el despliegue del 5G*







(2022/11/07) panoramaaudiovisual.com

*El Gobierno, adelantándose a las preferencias de las telco que preferían esperar para iniciar este proceso, ha publicado las bases y la convocatoria de la licitación de la banda de 26GHz, una de las preferentes para el despliegue del 5G.*

El *Ministerio de Asuntos Económicos y Transformación Digital*, a través de la *Secretaría de Estado de Telecomunicaciones e Infraestructuras Digitales*, ha publicado la orden de bases que establece las condiciones que regirán la licitación de concesiones en la banda de *26 GHz*, así como la *convocatoria de la subasta*. Con esta actuación, se *completa el proceso de puesta a disposición* de los operadores de telecomunicaciones de todas las bandas preferentes para desplegar redes y servicios de 5G.

Concretamente, se subastan *doce concesiones de ámbito nacional* en la banda *25,10-27,50 GHz de 200 MHz*, y *38 concesiones de ámbito autonómico en la banda 24,70-25,10 GHz*. Todas las concesiones licitadas *asignarán el uso de un bloque de 200 MHz* para *comunicaciones ascendentes y descendentes en la misma frecuencia*, pero a *intervalos de tiempo diferentes* (TDD o Time Division Duplex).


El precio de salida de cada concesión de ámbito nacional se ha fijado en *4 millones de euros.* En el caso de las concesiones de ámbito autonómico, el *precio inicial es proporcional a la población de la comunidad o ciudad autónoma en consideración*. Las concesiones tendrán una *duración de 20* *años*, prorrogable una sola vez por *otros 20 años*.

Las concesiones son conformes a las *especificaciones técnicas establecidas por la Comisión Europea*, en relación a la *armonización de la banda de frecuencias de 24,25-27,5 GHz* para los sistemas terrenales capaces de prestar servicios de comunicaciones electrónicas de banda ancha inalámbrica en la Unión.

*La resolución, en 2023*

Las empresas interesadas en participar en la subasta pueden presentar sus solicitudes hasta las *13 horas del 7 de diciembre de 2022*. Después, se abrirá un periodo de evaluación de dichas solicitudes y de formación de los admitidos en el uso de la Plataforma Electrónica de Subastas (PES) segura, que se utilizará para la subasta. Posteriormente, comenzará la licitación que está previsto se inicie en todo caso *antes del día 22 de diciembre.*

Junto con la licitación de la *banda de frecuencias de 26 GHz* y otras reformas, la Estrategia para el Impulso de la Tecnología 5G prevé una *inversión pública de 2.000 millones de euros hasta 2025* para incentivar el despliegue de redes y servicios, de los que más de *1.400 millones están incluidos en el Plan de Recuperación, Transformación y Resiliencia*.








Ya es pública la convocatoria de licitación de la banda de 26 GHz, clave para el despliegue del 5G


El Gobierno ha publicado las bases y la convocatoria de la licitación de la banda de 26GHz, una de las preferentes para el despliegue del 5G.




www.panoramaaudiovisual.com


----------



## BlueOrange (9 Nov 2022)

*Resumen sobre las direcciones MAC intracorporales que emiten los vacunados.*










El fenómeno MAC u la RED intracorporal de Nanocumunicaiones (en sangre) (Resumen)


Telegram de La Quinta Columna: https://t.me/laquintacolumna/27610




odysee.com




*Los 3 factores que debes tener muy en cuenta para entender la gravedad de la situación (nov.2022)*










Los 3 factores que debes tener muy en cuenta para entender la gravedad de la situación (Ricardo Delgado de La Quinta Columna) (nov.2022)


Los 3 factores que debes tener muy en cuenta para entender la gravedad de la situación (Ricardo Delgado de La Quinta Columna) (nov.2022) https://t.me/laquintacolumna/27612




odysee.com


----------



## BlueOrange (9 Nov 2022)

*Telegram* de La Quinta Columna (09/nov/2022).
"Buenos días a TODOS. Ante la imposibilidad de SUBIR el video a la plataforma laquintacolumna.tv debido a fallas técnicas en la misma, os dejamos aquí, INTEGRAMENTE, el DIRECTO NOCTURNO de ayer noche. Disfrútenlo." (Enlace al *post*).

--- --- ---​
*Programa 417* (acabo de subirlo). 








PROGRAMA 417 - La Quinta Columna (nov.2022)


PROGRAMA 417 - La Quinta Columna (nov.2022). Buenos días a TODOS. Ante la imposibilidad de SUBIR el video a la plataforma laquintacolumna.tv debido a fallas técnicas en la misma, os dejamos aquí, INT...




odysee.com




Copia en *rumble *y *bitchute*.


----------



## BlueOrange (9 Nov 2022)

*Vacunas Covid Crimen contra la humanidad (Desde Argentina)*










Vacunas Covid Crimen contra la humanidad (Desde Argentina)


VACUNAS COVID CRIMEN CONTRA LA HUMANIDAD. https://gloria.tv/share/3ugYL9KwCsWr1kfiFCxULZQzE




odysee.com











Canal de odysse.com. Unos 1.500 clips de vídeo que tratan de reflejar los efectos secundarios de las inoculaciones. 








effets secondaires


View effets secondaires on Odysee




odysee.com


----------



## BlueOrange (10 Nov 2022)

*Post *del telegram de La Quinta Columna (09 noviembre 2022).

Nota: Copio y pego el artículo entero, y tengan cuidado y léanlo entre líneas que se trata del muy criminal, judío y masónico *New York Times*. Aunténtico *estercolero *de mentirosos asesinos hijos de... del diablo.








¿Qué son esas nuevas y misteriosas torres que se ciernen sobre las calles de Nueva York?


Los preparativos para la transición a 5G están modificando el paisaje urbano, y no todos están contentos…




www.lanacion.com.ar




*¿Qué son esas nuevas y misteriosas torres que se ciernen sobre las calles de Nueva York?*
*Los preparativos para la transición a 5G están modificando el paisaje urbano, y no todos están contentos…*
7 de noviembre de 202202:15
The New York Times






_Los postes de 5G instalados en Nueva York
LinkNyc_

*NUEVA YORK.*- Una curiosa torre de aspecto futurista apareció hace unos días en la esquina de las avenidas Putman y Bedford del barrio de Brooklyn: *una columna gris de 10 metros de altura coronada por un cilindro perforado que supera el tercer piso de los edificios adyacentes.*

Marion Little tiene 60 años y es el propietario de la ferretería Stripper Stain & Supplies, que funciona en esa esquina desde hace 17 años, y dice que ni él ni los vecinos recibieron aviso alguno: *un día llegó la cuadrilla y plantaron la torre.*






_Una de las torres de 5G que instalará la ciudad de Nueva York
twitter_

*“Nos chocó porque no sabíamos qué era eso”,* dice Little, y agrega que desde que apareció la extraña torre gris, todo el mundo entra al local a preguntarle. “Me mandan emails, mensajes por Facebook, me llaman durante el fin de semana, pensando que yo sé algo, pero no tengo la menor idea”.

El objeto en cuestión es una *nueva torre de antena G5 **de la empresa LinkNYC*, la más reciente pieza de infraestructura de la profunda renovación tecnológica de Nueva York.

La Ciudad de Nueva York tiene un acuerdo con CityBridge, el equipo detrás de *LinkNYC*, para la instalación de* 2000 torres G5 durante los próximos años*, un esfuerzo que intenta eliminar los focos de la ciudad sin cobertura de internet. El 90% de esas torres serán destinadas a las áreas de la ciudad sin cobertura: barrios de los distritos del Bornx, Brooklyn, Queens, Staten Island, y al norte de la calle 96 de Manhattan.

Cuando se pongan en funcionamiento,* los vecinos tendrá acceso gratuito a Wi-Fi de alta velocidad*, llamadas digitales y servicio 5G. En muchos de esos lugares todavía hay teléfonos públicos.






El alcalde de Nueva York, Eric Adams, presenta las nuevas torres de 5G
LinkNYC

Según los funcionarios de la Oficina de Tecnología e Innovación de la ciudad, el 40% de los hogares de Nueva York no tienen el combo de banda ancha doméstica y móvil, incluido un 18% —más de 1,5 millones de personas— que carecen de ambos.

Las torres 5G, así como los cables de fibra subterráneos, forman parte de la infraestructura que operadores como AT&T y Verizon podrán usar para brindar un mejor servicio a sus clientes. La mayoría de las torres aún no han sido activadas.

Sin embargo, como suele ocurrir cada vez que aparece algo nuevo en el paisaje urbano de la ciudad, *los neoyorquinos están sorprendidos por esas grandes estructuras, y algunos expresan temores infundados sobre la tecnología 5G*. Les preocupa el tamaño de las torres, y la vista arruinada desde las ventanas del tercer piso. El ferretero Little también cuestiona la practicidad de colocar la torre en su esquina, dónde está la parada del autobús B26: *“Por acá doblan los colectivos. No me extrañaría que calculen mal y se lleven puesta la columna”*

Fotograma del vídeo (*ENLACE* a vídeo. O pinchar sobre el fotograma que enlaza al vídeo abriendo ventana/pestaña nueva del navegador).

_

_
_Los postes de 5G instalados en Nueva York._

Otra torre apareció en la esquina de las avenidas Vanderbilt y Myrtle de Fort Greene, también junto a una parada de colectivos: el B69. La torre asoma frente a un edificio residencial de tres pisos que tiene una licorería en el local de planta baja.

Mark Malecki, que tiene 26 años y se mudó a Nueva York a mediados de octubre desde Richmond, Virginia, tiene una vista de primer plano de la torre, enmarcada por la ventana de su dormitorio en el tercer piso. *“No entendía qué era eso”*, dice.

Pero las torres grises no son las únicas antenas 5G que se están construyendo en Nueva York. También hay otras directamente instaladas en infraestructura urbana ya existente, como semáforos y columnas de alumbrado público.

Chelsea Formica vive con su esposo Joe y su pequeño hijo en un edificio de ladrillo de seis pisos en el Upper East Side de Manhattan. A fines de septiembre, cuando estaba en Nueva Jersey visitando a su madre, recibió un llamado de Joe: *“¡No sabés lo que nos enchufaron frente a la ventana! Estoy acá tirado en el sofá, ¡y es enorme!”. *Cuando Chelsea volvió a su casa, entendió que su esposo no exageraba…






_La ciudad planea instalar al menos 2000 postes
LinkNyc_

La cuadrilla de la empresa ExteNet habían instalado un objeto cilíndrico del tamaño aproximado de un ser humano: una antena 5G de 1,60 de altura por medio metro de ancho, según datos de la empresa, acompañada de una caja de 1 metro de alto, 40 centímetros de ancho y 35 centímetros de profundidad, el tamaño aproximado de un archivero o una mesa de luz.

La pesada estructura está montada en la parte superior de una columna delgada de tres pisos de altura, justo frente a la ventana del living de los Formica, *y también a un paso del cuarto de su bebé de 5 meses. Y eso los intranquiliza…*

“La gente dice que es seguro, la Comisión Federal de Comunicaciones dice que es seguro y bla bla bla”, dice Chelsea. *“Pero nos preocupa que esté tan cerca de la habitación de nuestro hijo”.*

Alex Wyglinski, decano adjunto de estudios de posgrado y profesor de ingeniería eléctrica e informática en el Instituto Politécnico de Worcester, *dice que los vecinos no deben preocuparse y resalta que el 5G es una radiación no ionizante*, situada en el extremo opuesto del espectro de los rayos ionizantes perjudiciales para los seres humanos, como los rayos UV y los rayos X.



Formica y su vecina de al lado, Virginie Glaenzer, cuya vista desde la ventana también quedó dominada por la presencia de la antena, fueron con una cinta métrica a la calle y constataron que el poste recién instalado está a menos de 3 metros del edificio, una distancia que normalmente exige un proceso de notificación a la comunidad, según el acuerdo entre la empresa ExteNet y la Ciudad de Nueva York.

Glaenzer y Formica se contactaron con los concejales locales y repartieron volantes instando a los vecinos a hacer lo propio: *quieren que retiren la antena, o que al menos la muevan cruzando la calle, junto al estadio Asphalt Green, y no al lado de un edificio residencial.*

Julie Menin, la concejala de la ciudad de Nueva York que representa a Formica, Glaenzer y al resto del Distrito 5, dice que en nombre de los vecinos *le reclamó a la ciudad que contrate a un tercero para que realice pruebas de emisión de radiaciones para asegurarse de que las antenas cumplen con las regulaciones federales*, y la Oficina de Tecnología e Innovación de la ciudad se comprometió a hacerlo.

La ciudad también le pidió a ExteNet que moviera la antena de lugar, pero la empresa no tiene planes de hacerlo. Chelsea dice que no se sentiría cómoda viviendo junto a la antena cuando entre en funcionamiento. No sabe si llegaría a mudarse, pero evaluaría todas sus opciones. *“Creo que buscaría un abogado”.

Por Dodai Stewart

Traducción de Jaime Arrambide*

Por The New York Times

-- --- ---

FUENTE: ¿Qué son esas nuevas y misteriosas torres que se ciernen sobre las calles de Nueva York?


----------



## BlueOrange (11 Nov 2022)

*La Gran Tribulación de la Iglesia *en el Great Reset (revoluciones callejeras),
y después, ya instaurado el NOM, vendrá el exterminio de todos los disidentes a nivel global.

"_por un tiempo la Iglesia será entregada a grandes persecuciones.
Esta será la hora de las tinieblas. La Iglesia tendrá una crisis espantosa."_
- Nª Sra. de La Salette (1846).​
_“12 El hermano entregará a su hermano a la muerte, el padre a su hijo; y los hijos se levantarán contra sus padres y los matarán. 13 Seréis odiados de todos a causa de mi nombre; pero el que perseverare hasta el fin, este será salvo,”_ - San Mateo 13, 12-13.

_“16 Seréis entregados aun por padres y hermanos, y parientes y amigos; y harán morir a muchos de entre vosotros, 17 y seréis odiados de todos a causa de mi nombre. 18 Pero ni un cabello de vuestra cabeza se perderá. 19 En vuestra perseverancia salvaréis vuestras almas”._ - San Lucas 21, 16-19.

--- --- ---

*The Coming Christian Persecution*


_*odysee.com*_*, *_*bitchute.com*_​

(29 agosto 2020) "Este vídeo es muy perturbador. Los terroristas ANTIFA amenazan a los estadounidenses con la pregunta: "¿Eres Cristiano?" ("Are you Christian?"). Muchos temen que esto se intensifique y los cristanos no estarán seguros si Joe Biden es elegido. Para a los terroristas ¡¡¡Sí, somos Cristianos!!!" (by @iraqschristians) (Twitter).


_*odysee.com*__*, *__*rumble.com*__*, *__*bitchute.com*_








El liberal/marxismo cultural es la acción de la masonería en su guerra contracultural (anticristiana). - Un Católico Perplejo


Todo el arco del liberal/marxismo cultural es la acción (coreografiada) de la masonería, secta internacional, contra la sociedad. Así de poderosa es la bestia (Apoc.13, 4).




uncatolicoperplejo.com


----------



## BlueOrange (11 Nov 2022)

Y de paso, convertir al cristianismo en delito de odio


Decíamos ayer que Naciones Unidas, el brazo tonto-útil del Nuevo Orden Mundial (NOM) prepara un tratado vinculante verdaderamente venenoso




www.hispanidad.com

















Por ejemplo, oponerse al aborto y a la ideología de genero sería un “crimen contra la humanidad”


La ONU está negociando un tratado vinculante que hará de las enseñanzas de la Iglesia crímenes contra la humanidad, según informa Austin Rose, presidente de...




www.hispanidad.com


----------



## BlueOrange (11 Nov 2022)

En los mass media no se habla de nada de esto pero en algunas pequeñas publicaciones todavía nos podemos enterar de qué está pasando. Sólo recojo un par de artículos pero hay muchos más.

*


https://twitter.com/1churchburning


*








Cruda realidad / La matanza de cristianos en Nigeria, ignorada por los grandes medios. (marzo 2019). - Un Católico Perplejo


El autor de este artículo desconoce la raíz del problema. Toda la narrativa "políticamente correcta", es decir, todo el marxismo cultural es la acción visible de la masonería en la sociedad. El problema se llama masonería y el problema es la masonería.




uncatolicoperplejo.com












Aumentan los crímenes de odio contra los cristianos europeos. - Un Católico Perplejo


Los países históricamente cristianos como España, Francia, Alemania e Italia están experimentando el aumento más agudo de los crímenes de odio contra los cristianos (2021).




uncatolicoperplejo.com


































«Bienaventurados los perseguidos por causa de la *justicia*, porque a ellos pertenece el reino de los cielos.»
– Mateo 5, 10.

“10 Los hombres *sanguinarios *odian al íntegro, mientras los *justos *procuran defenderlo.”
– Proverbios 29, 10.

“27 Abominación de los *justos *es el hombre malvado, y abominación de los *malvados *quien procede rectamente. “
– Proverbios 29, 27.








"Bienaventurados los perseguidos por causa de la justicia, porque a ellos pertenece el reino de los cielos." - Mateo 5, 10. - Un Católico Perplejo


«Es cosa preciosa a los ojos de Yave la muerte de sus justos». – Salmos 116, 15.




uncatolicoperplejo.com












El mártir de cada día. Por Santiago Mata


Vi destruir todo lo que era sagrado y la impiedad y la herejía hacer irrupción (Beata Catalina Emmerich sobre España en la gran tribulación, 1820)




martires.centroeu.com


----------



## BlueOrange (11 Nov 2022)

*El problema está desbocado y es general*

«… no habitará en Mi casa el que cometa fraude,
el que habla mentirosamente no permanecerá ante Mí.»
– Salmos 101, 7.

Vean cómo está de infiltrado el mundo Cristiano de *fingidores "metiéndose a cura"*.








Lista Pecorelli (1976). Lista de la “Gran Loggia Vaticana” operativa en el Concilio Vaticano II (1962-1965).


Se trata de la lista de 116 masones ocupando altísimos cargos en el Vaticano en aquel nefasto Concilio Vaticano II (1962-1965). Lista que publicó en 1976 el periodista Carmine (Mino) Pecorelli, y q…




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com












UNA IGLESIA MASÓNICA


¿Se puede hacer la afirmación del título que antecede a la vista de las fotos siguientes? Al final pongo la doctrina secular de la Iglesia Católica, emitida en documentos de diversa índole por los…




moymunan.online












CÓMO LOGRÓ LA MASONERÍA LA DESTRUCCIÓN DE LA “IGLESIA” ROMANA


Naturalmente por el término “Iglesia” no se ha de entender la Iglesia, Esposa de Cristo, Indefectible hasta el fin del mundo, sino la Institución Romana, que ha sufrido la defeccion en la Fe de sus…




moymunan.online












PRIMERA DECLARACION OFICIAL MASÓNICA : JUAN XXIII ERA MASÓN


[Aunque había indicios abrumadores sobre La profesión masónica de Juan XXIII, sin embargo la sola mención del hecho levantaba inmediatamente protestas de conservadores y pseudo-tradicionalistas neg…




moymunan.online












OBISPO BRASILEÑO TIENE UN DISCURSO EN UNA LOGIA MASÓNICA


Obispo brasileño habla en una logia masónica El 14 de marzo de 2018, el Obispo Diocesano de Crato, Estado de Ceará, Brasil, pronunció un discurso en la Logia Masónica de Juazeiro do Norte, arriba I…




moymunan.online




No sólo es la clase política, periodística o sanitaria, entre otras, son las que están en una situación de cáncer terminal, sino que el problema es general. Quiero decir, que estamos en los *Últimos Tiempos* con todo lo que este término implica. Y dejo el ejemplo de que en España, por ejemplo, sólo hay 17.000 sacerdotes. Es decir. Que la Institución Cristiana, su organización, es muy pequeña y muy fácil de anegar por infiltración, como acostumbra a hacer la masonería.








La figura del perro en las Sagradas Escrituras. - Un Católico Perplejo


Sólo hay dos caminos. O elegir amar ser como un dios creyendo a satanás; o amar a la Verdad por encima de todo hasta de nosotros mismos. Ser asesino o ser víctima. Ser fuerte o ser de la Verdad. Nadie nos condena. Somos nosotros quienes decidimos.




uncatolicoperplejo.com


















GNOSIS: Sobre los ‘estados alterados de conciencia’ donde se pierde el alma y se pasa a ser nacido del diablo (Juan 8, 44).


Nota Introductoria sobre las fuentes dogmáticas de la Cábala judía Talmúdica La Cábala judía (que no es de Moisés sino luciferina), era una tradición oral paralela que llevaba oculta la clase sacerdotal farisea. Estas doctrinas beben de las fuentes de la antigua India y Persia. Estos últimos...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## BlueOrange (11 Nov 2022)

*eldiestro.es y La Pasión de Cristo (2004) de Mel Gibson*
Estamos en medio de una guerra espiritual: el mal (satanismo masón) contra el bien.​
El señor Javier Villacorta de eldiestro.es nos trae un muy necesario y bueno acercamiento al bando del bien, el de Cristo, a través de la película de Mel Gibson. Antes de decir nada les dejo en el siguiente enlace con la película completa y para descarga, que está imposible de encontrar en ninguna plataforma de pago. Está desaparecida.





La Pasión de Cristo (2004), por Mel Gibson (m1080p), en formato .mp4 con subtítulos incrustados (3.00 GB).


Está imposible de conseguir en ninguna plataforma de pago. Si encuentra esta película cómprela y así podrá descargarla con calma. Yo la tengo en DVD y sin desprencitar. Creo que fueron unos 12 euros que no es dinero. Les dejo el film completo...




www.burbuja.info




A continuación el vídeo/opinión del Señor Villacorta. (Enlace y captura a continuación).








La impresionante historia que hay detrás de la grabación de la película ‘La pasión de Cristo’-El Diestro TV


Esta noche la podréis ver en mi canal de Telegram: https://t.me/ElDiestro




eldiestro.tv








*Vivimos tiempos muy complicados (tiempos profetizados)*
Plagas de engañadores mentirosos: pueblo del anticristo​
El señor Javier Villacorta, entiendo que sin ser consciente, es decir, que desconoce la situación de la Iglesia desde la muerte del último Papa legítimo en 1958, Pío XII; está promocionando sin saberlo al masón y precursor del anticristo, al anti-Papa Jorge Mario Bergoglio (un auténtico emisario de la bestia, un criminal que pertenece a la logia Sociedad O.T.O.),... a través del herético grupo @RACApologetica en Twitter, que es un grupo conciliar. Es decir. No son Cristianos aunque se vistan el hábito, sino que son masones conciliares pro-Bergoglio, (los conciliares son los del muy nefasto *Concilio* Vaticano II (1962-1965)), que son todos ellos enemigos de Cristo infiltrados dentro de la Iglesia, mercenarios combatiendo desde dentro. Así de sutil y calculador es el pueblo del anticristo (la enorme *masonería*) en su guerra espiritual y cultural contra el mundo.






























‘Codex Magica’ de Texe Marrs. Libro recopilatorio sobre mudras y signos gestuales masónicos. - Un Católico Perplejo


Les dejo el libro en PDF de Texe Marrs. Es valioso para conocer estos signos y así poder identificar el gravísimo problema, y lo extendido que está, de la secta satanista de la masonería.




uncatolicoperplejo.com




Y dicho todo esto, vuelvo a insistir. Vean el film *La Pasión de Cristo* (2004) de este hombre, Mel Gibson, porque sorprendentemente es bueno y fidedigno.





La Pasión de Cristo (2004), por Mel Gibson (m1080p), en formato .mp4 con subtítulos incrustados (3.00 GB).


Está imposible de conseguir en ninguna plataforma de pago. Si encuentra esta película cómprela y así podrá descargarla con calma. Yo la tengo en DVD y sin desprencitar. Creo que fueron unos 12 euros que no es dinero. Les dejo el film completo...




www.burbuja.info




Personalmente le estoy *muy agradecido* por este film suyo pero no puedo fiarme de éste hombre, Mel Gibson, pero ni por un instante porque es masón este señor. ¿Ven lo complicado de la situación?

*Y entonces... ¿qué debemos hacer?*​
Querer ser amigos de Dios y querer ir al cielo, nada más que esto. Tratar de ser personas sencillas y sin malicia, poco más, y desear para los demás el bien que deseamos para nosotros mismos. Ayudar en lo que buenamente podamos, un simple y mudo deseo de apoyo ya es mucho, y claro está, dolernos de la situación y tratar de *no consentir* *el mal* interiormente en nosotros, no excusarlo, *no acomodarnos* a la situación. Esto es. *No aceptar* *el mal* en ninguna de sus formas aunque no podamos hacer nada por evitar que este mundo en llamas termine cayendo por el sumidero.

"... _y duélete de que sean pocos los amigos de Dios”_ - Nª Sra. de Los Dolores.

*Sobre los actores*/fingidores/sátiros* de la masonería*
Los que aman y practican la mentira​
"24 Porque surgirán falsos cristos y falsos profetas (falsos cristianos y falsos sacerdotes), y harán cosas estupendas y prodigios, hasta el punto de *desviar*, si fuera posible, *aún a los elegidos* (a los que quieren ser amigos de Dios)" - Mateo 24, 24.

_«Guardaos de los *falsos profetas*, que vienen a vosotros disfrazados de ovejas, mas por dentro son lobos rapaces.»_ - Mateo 7, 15.

_«Carísimos, no creáis a cualquier espiritu, sino examinad los espíritus si son de Dios, porque muchos *falsos profetas* han salido (a escena) en el mundo.»_ - 1 Juan 4, 1.

_«Pues esos *falsos apóstoles*, obreros engañosos, *se disfrazan de apóstoles *de Cristo; y no es maravilla, pues _*el mismo satanás se disfraza de ángel de luz*_. No es, pues, mucho que* sus ministros* se disfracen de ministros de justicia: Su fin será el que corresponde a sus obras.»_ - 2 Corintios.11, 13-15.








Biblias – Un Católico Perplejo


Entradas sobre Biblias escritas por Gonzalo Carlos Novillo Lapeyra




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com




Debemos ser fieles a la Verdad aunque nos cueste la vida,...

*... porque en la Verdad está la Vida misma que es Cristo,*

_"Jesus le dice: *Yo soy* el camino, y la verdad, y la vida; nadie viene al Padre, sino por mí."_ - Juan 14, 6.​
"Por eso le corresponde a Dios, tal como se dice en 1 Samuel 2,6: _"El Señor da la muerte y la vida"_". (Sto. Tomás de Aquino. Cuestíon 51. Artículo 1. Tratado de los Ángeles de su SUMA de Teología).

*...y en la mentira sólo hay asesinato.*

_«Salva las vidas el testigo veraz, pero el que profiere mentiras es un asesino.»_ – Proverbios 14, 25.
«Comerán del fruto de sus obras, y se hartarán de sus consejos.» – Proverbios 1, 31.

​


----------



## BlueOrange (11 Nov 2022)

*PUEBLO MÍO*​
"Salid de ella (de Babilonia), pueblo mío, para no ser solidario de sus pecados y no participar en sus plagas; 5 pues sus pecados se han acumulado hasta el cielo, y Dios se ha acordado de sus iniquidades." - Apocalipsis 18, 4-5.

*NO TEMÁIS*​
"28 Y no temáis a los que matan el cuerpo, y que no pueden matar el alma; mas temed a aquel que puede perder alma y cuerpo en la gehenna. 29 ¿No se venden dos gorriones por un as? Ahora bien, ni uno de ellos caerá en tierra sin disposición de vuestro Padre. 30 En cuanto a vosotros, todos los cabellos de vuestra cabeza están contados. 31 No temáis, pues vosotros valéis más que muchos gorriones." - Mateo 10, 28- 31.

"4 Os lo digo a vosotros, amigos míos, no temáis a los que matan el cuerpo y después de esto nada más pueden hacer. 5 Voy a deciros a quién debéis temer: temed a Aquel que, después de haber dado la muerte, tiene el poder de arrojar en la gehenna. Sí, os lo digo, a Aquel temedle. 6 “¿No se venden cinco pájaros por dos ases? Con todo, ni uno solo es olvidado de Dios. 7 Aun los cabellos de vuestra cabeza están todos contados. No tenéis vosotros que temer: valéis más que muchos pájaros. 8 Yo os lo digo: a quien me confesare delante de los hombres, el Hijo del hombre lo confesará también delante de los ángeles de Dios. 9 Mas el que me haya negado delante de los hombres, será negado delante de los ángeles de Dios”. - Lucas 12, 4-9.

"Así os dice Yahvé: No temáis ni os asustéis ante esta tan grande muchedumbre; porque no es vuestra la guerra, sino de Dios." - 2 Crónicas 20, 15.

*Liberté, egalité, fraternité... Ou la mort.*
Ahí empezó la masónica Agenda2030: en 1789.













*Tuit *y *artículo* de La Vanguardia


----------



## BlueOrange (11 Nov 2022)

*GIRO DE 180º*

El siguiente paso en la agenda es provocar revoluciones callejeras de protesta, por lo que iremos viendo cómo parte del sistema, de los colaboradores, *se vuelven* negacionistas.












Enfermeras Tic-Toc (2020-2021) Masonería Sanitaria (82 vídeos)


Me llamo Gonzalo Carlos Novillo Lapeyra y mi canal prinicpal en odysee.com es éste otro: https://odysee.com/@NovilloLapeyra:9 A continuación traigo algunos vídeos que he visto en mi muro de Twitter d...




odysee.com




*EL NOM VENDRÁ A TRAVÉS DE LAS CALLES *(disturbios)

Es decir, los de la Agenda2030 tienen previsto crear un enorme colapso (desabastecimiento, etc) con el que dar pie a un teatro de calle que termine de traer el caos (revoluciones callejeras). Es decir, crear dos bandos a modo de pinza o tenaza y ellos al frente de ambos: *polarizar *y dividir la situación entre dos posiciones opuestas.

Los globalistas del Gran Reinicio: los _"oficialistas"_ pro Agenda2030, covidianos, los de la corrección política,...
Los anti-globalistas del Gran Despertar: los _"disidentes" _del *puño en alto* que azuzan para reventar las calles con disturbios de protesta. Los *Social Justice Warrio*r como la narrativa de _"Humania"_ por poner un ejemplo. Todo el arco de la masónica falsa disidencia anda por aquí.
El Nuevo Orden Mundial, esto es, el *Gobierno global* vendrá por la _"necesidad"_ de _'Paz y seguridad_' tras unos gigantescos disturbios y un caos fuera de control (los chicos de la masonería asesinando a mansalva como ya hicieron en las masónicas revoluciones francesa y *rusa* con sus Chekas, _"defensores"_ de la libertad y del proletariado, e incendiándolo todo).

“Cuando digan: _“paz y seguridad“_, entonces vendrá sobre ellos de repente la ruina, como los *dolores* del parto a la que está en cinta; y no escaparán. Mas vosotros, hermanos, no vivís en tinieblas, para que aquel *día* os sorprenda como ladrón, siendo todos vosotros hijos de la luz e hijos del día. No somos de la noche ni de las tinieblas. Por lo tanto, no durmamos como los demás; antes bien, velemos y seamos sobrios.” - 1 Tesalonicenses 5, 3-6.



















Esta gente de la secta persigue un sistema esclavista como lo fue la judaica URSS, pero a nivel global y con una única religión, la de ellos: Luciferismo Paladista (satanismo iluminista). Esto es, un mundo soviético/satanista regado de campos de exterminio para disidentes. Todo un _"paraíso"_ en la tierra.

Estos son los que odian a Cristo y éste es el problema que tenemos frente a nosotros, que lo van a conseguir.








Marca de Identidad Digital ID2020: Contrato Social de ciudadanía para el masónico Nuevo Orden Mundial (es la marca de la bestia de Apoc.13) - Un Católico Perplejo


El Nuevo Orden que quieren vendrá a ser una conferederación internacional de logias que reemplazarán a los Estados. Quien se ponga la marca caerá en concenación.




uncatolicoperplejo.com












Campos FEMA: 800 campos de concentración en EEUU terminados desde 2007 y esperando una ley marcial. - Un Católico Perplejo


Los campos FEMA son campos de detención y/o concentración. La explicación oficial del Gobierno norteamericano es que, estos campos terminados y listos desde 2007, están levantados para contingencias en una ley marcial.




uncatolicoperplejo.com












Agenda2030: ¿Cómo pretenden reducir la población mundial? Es decir, ¿a millones de personas sin que protestemos? - Un Católico Perplejo


¿Cómo pretenden reducir la población mundial? Es decir, ¿a millones de personas sin que protestemos? Campos sanitarios y mega Hospitales como el de Baldebebas, Madrid.




uncatolicoperplejo.com


----------



## BlueOrange (12 Nov 2022)




----------



## BlueOrange (12 Nov 2022)

Ojalá aciertes tú, de verdad. Dios te oiga.

Estaría encantado de equivocarme.


----------



## BlueOrange (12 Nov 2022)

Todo el arco del liberal/marxismo cultural es masonería. Los agresores de los dos primeros tuits son masones.



¿Recuerdan las Chekas de la *Revolución Rusa* o de la Guerra Civil Española? Iban casa por casa con una lista en la mano. Y a quién se llevaban no volvía a aparecer. Las cunetas de nuestras carreteras, o las tapias de los cementerios, están llenas de historias anónimas de desaparecidos, cristianos la gran mayoría (*enlace1*), (*enlace2*).

Sucia y bastarda masonería, sois el problema del mundo. Asesinos del diablo.










La Masonería en las Instituciones Españolas durante la II República. - Un Católico Perplejo


La masónica primera Contitución de Cádiz de 1812, conocida popularmente como 'la Pepa', fue el gran caballo de Troya de la masonería. Ahí desembarcó con su democracia que realmente nunca ha sido tal, sino un gran representación teatral.




uncatolicoperplejo.com












Breve resumen de Jefes de Estado asesinados por la masonería, (por @Jadouken10).


En este hilo vamos hablar acerca de algunos magnicidios y atentados terroristas perpetrados por sociedades secretas (o discretas) que siguen operando a día de hoy. En esta primera parte nos vamos a…




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com




Los de la Ley de Memoria Histórica, ¿quiénes son?


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (12 Nov 2022)

Llha ?...


----------



## BlueOrange (12 Nov 2022)

La masonería lleva décadas de planificación y debate interno de sus avances. ¿Quién podría saber en 2002, hace 20 años, todo lo que hoy estamos viviendo mas que un masón? ¿Quiénes están detrás del atentado de falsa bandera de las Torres Gemelas?



Toda la masonería está en el mismo barco. Y son legión.



Tengan en cuenta que los mass media son *empresas privadas* y que conforman muy poca gente. Son cuatro gatos muy ruidosos. En España, por ejemplo, todo el arco mediático (televisión, radio, prensa y satélites online) sumará *unas 14 mil personas* en total. Es decir, el equivalente a un diminuto pueblecito que por tamaño, nadie sabe ubicar.








Los masónicos medios de comunicación.


Los medios de comunicación sonla principal herramienta de la masonería internacional. Hacen más daño que una confrontación bélica a la vieja usanza. Son armas de guerra psicológica.…




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com




Son pocos y... dicho mal y pronto, son basura (masones y asesinos).


----------



## BlueOrange (13 Nov 2022)

Otro ejemplo de cómo la Iglesia está en manos de sus enemigos desde la muerte en *1958 *de *Pío XII*, el último Papa legítimo.








80 Aniversario de la Coronación del último Papa Católico


TAL DÍA COMO HOY hace 80 años, era coronado Papa el Cardenal Eugenio María Pacelli, noble patricio romano, que reinó co...




sicutoves.blogspot.com




*LA IGLESIA EN MANOS DE SUS ENEMIGOS*​
"Logo de la *'Jornada Mundial de la Juventud'* de la Iglesia Católica, versión *Panamá 2019*. La explicación es que se trata de una combinación del mapa de Panamá, más la silueta de la Virgen y otros elementos, pero el resultado da para pensar en otra cosa." (*Fuente*).











La masonería es asesina y jactanciosa, adicta a esta clase de símbolos en nuestra cara como las esposas transexuales de los presidentes de Estado, la de Pedro Sánchez por ejemplo. Esta secta es satanista por lo que no hay que buscarle el sentido a lo que hacen, porque no lo tiene, es un asunto espiritual y están intervenidos.

*APOCALIPSIS 6*
Biblia Nácar-Colunga. Ed.1944.​"9 Y cuando abrió el quinto sello, vi debajo del altar las almas de los que habían sido *degollados* por la palabra de Dios y por el testimonio que guardan. 10 Y clamaban a grandes voces, diciendo: ¿Hasta cuándo, Señor, Santo, Verdadero, no juzgarás y vengarás nuestra *sangre *en los que moran sobre la tierra? 11 Y a cada una le fue dada una túnica blanca, y les fue dicho que estuvieran callados un poco de tiempo aún, hasta que *se completaran* sus consiervos y sus hermanos, que *también *habían de ser *matados* como ellos. - Apocalipsis 6, 9-12.

"Y oí, cuando abrió el sexto sello, y hubo un gran terremoto (social, revoluciones), y el *sol* se volvió *negro *(nota: el sol es Cristo, la prohibición del Cristianismo: enlace1, enlace2) como un saco de pelo de cabra, y la luna (la Iglesia, los cristianos que no fingen serlo) se tornó toda como *sangre*;..."

*APOCALIPSIS 1*
EL SOL (Quién es)​
“16 Tenía en su mano derecha siete estrellas; y de su boca salía una espada aguda de dos filos; y su aspecto era como el *sol* cuando brilla en toda su fuerza. 17 Cuando le vi, caí a sus pies como muerto; pero Él puso su diestra sobre mí y dijo: _*“*No temas; *Yo soy el primero y el último"*_, 18 y el viviente; estuve muerto, y ahora vivo por los siglos de los siglos, y tengo las llaves de la muerte y del abismo.” - Apocalipsis 1, 16-18.

*LA GRAN PERSECUCIÓN DE LA IGLESIA*





​"_por un tiempo la Iglesia será entregada a grandes *persecuciones*. Esta será la hora de las tinieblas. La Iglesia tendrá una crisis espantosa." _- Nª Sra. de La Salette (1946).

*La Iglesia perecerá ANTES del Día Grande*
(del Día de la Ira, DIES IRAE)​
“31 Y se cubrirá de tinieblas el *sol* y de *sangre *la luna, *antes* que venga el *día grande* y terrible de Yave.” - Joel 2, 31.

*NOTA ESQUEMÁTICA*​
*Primero* es el _Great Reset_: donde se dará la Gran Tribulación de la Iglesia, el asesinato de todos los Cristianos practicantes (yo mismo) y disidentes verdaderos (el Señor Ricardo Delgado si no termina ingresando en la secta de la mano de su gente) y al abrigo del ruido de los disturbios callejeros y del caos reinante (como siempre han hecho en sus masónicas revoluciones).

Y después, en *segundo *lugar y ya establecido el _Gobierno Mundial que_ en sus primeros pasos establecerá una ley marcial (ejército en las calles con nuevo encierro), entrarán a funcionar los campos de exterminio (en EEUU llamados campos FEMA) para *purgar* a todos aquellos indeseables para el sistema (aquí entra la marca de la bestia ID2020 de Apocalipsis 13 y 14). Sobre *un tercio* de la población mundial será exterminada en un lapso de tres años y medio, como pasó en el Régimen de Pol Pot.

En fin... Todo empieza esta Navidad 2022/2023 (el descenso al _Great Reset_) y termina todo sobre 2027 aproximadamente. Creo que para mitad de 2023 veremos al anticristo en el Vaticano en una neo iglesia sincrética/pagana (una ONU de religiones con la Pacha Mama y etc.). Y no será, el anticristo, un transformer sino una persona de carne y hueso, pero poseída por el espíritu de Satanás que gobernará _"in person"_, por decirlo así, desde ese cuerpo. Tremenda locura todo esto.

*EXTRACTO DEL SECRETO DE Nª SRA DE LA SALETTE* (1846)​
"_Durante este tiempo NACERÁ EL *ANTICRISTO*, de una religiosa hebrea, de una falsa Virgen (falsa Iglesia), que tendrá comunicación con la antigua serpiente, maestra de impureza. Su padre será Obispo. Al nacer vomitará blasfemias, tendrá dientes; en una palabra, será *el demonio encarnado*, lanzará gritos espantosos, hará prodigios y no se alimentará sino de impurezas. Tendrá hermanos, que aunque no sean como él, *demonios encarnados*, serán hijos del mal; a la edad de 12 años (las 12 tribus de Judá: persecución y purga de los cristianos practicantes) llamará la atención por las ruidosas victorias que alcanzarán. Bien pronto estará cada uno en la cabeza de los ejércitos, asistidos por las legiones del infierno."_ - Nª Sra. de La Salette (1946).

"_ROMA PERDERÁ LA FE y se convertirá en la SEDE DEL *ANTICRISTO*." _- Nª Sra. de La Salette (1946).

*HASTA EL ÚLTIMO MOMENTO*​
Hasta el último suspiro todo aquel que quiera ir al Cielo y se dirija a Dios o a la Virgen María, estoy hablando a la gente de la masonería, será recibido como un Padre recupera a un hijo perdido. Con gozo y sin ningún reproche ni castigo ni nada. Sólo alegría. Porque Cristo vino a este mundo a recuperar lo que estaba perdido, los caídos en la red de la gnosis, no vino a por los justos.

Vale mucho la pena intentarlo, y nada de malo hay en tener un poco de vergüenza, en absoluto, todo lo contrario.

No pierdan de vista que todo termina, para todos.


----------



## BlueOrange (13 Nov 2022)

Sonrían por favor.



Vídeo de la Logia Sociedad O.T.O. (Ordo Templi Orientis).
El criminal Jorge Mario Bergoglio pertenece a esta logia Sociedad O.T.O. pero en su sede de Italia.
La masonería consiste en tratar con estas entidades (demonios). Toda ella gira en torno a esto. Las estrellas de cinco puntas, por ejemplo, nunca son estrellas sino pentagramas y están por todas partes. ¿Ven el problema?


----------



## BlueOrange (13 Nov 2022)

_"... el poder infinito de nuestra luz"_.

Esa luz le está costando la vida a estas tres mujeres, y a tanta gente.





A *esta chica *con gran dolor de cabeza post-vacuna, que casi no puede ni hablar, no la atienden en Urgencias.


----------



## BlueOrange (13 Nov 2022)

*ANTROPOCENTRISMO*
Sobre la masónica, y muy errada, deificación del hombre como ser _"divino"_.


BlueOrange dijo:


> Sobre los tres puntos en la firma de un masón (de aquellos que los usen).
> 
> "*2. El Triángulo y los Tres Puntos, símbolo del Gran Arquitecto del Universo y del hombre.*
> 
> ...





BlueOrange dijo:


> *"HUMANIA": EL NUEVO GUIÓN MASÓNICO DE LA QUINTA COLUMNA*
> _"Humanidad" _es un término muy usado en los discursos internos de la masonería.
> En esos discursos internos ellos mismos se hacen portavoces, representantes, vigilantes
> y dueños de la _"humanidad"_ en su conjunto. Los que velan por la _"humanidad" _se dicen.
> ...



(00:06) "_El *ser humano* es una especie intersocial. De alta creatividad, de gran ingenio y altamente inteligente. Pacífico, altruísta, respetuoso con su ecosistema y de *divina *naturaleza." _- Humania de La Quinta Columna.



_"Mas que una institución, más que una tradición, más que una sociedad... la #Masonería es una de las formas de vida *divina *sobre la tierra"._ - Venerable Hermano Joseph Fort Newton.



(1:20): "En las próximas décadas, la IA y la biotecnología nos darán habilidades _*"divinas"*_ de redisenar la vida". (...) " NUESTRO diseño inteligente". - Yuval Noah Harari sobre el masónico Transhumanismo *gnóstico*.


----------



## BlueOrange (14 Nov 2022)

Realmente... Carreteras cortadas. La masonería es un callejón sin salida.



Copio y pego el siguiente *artículo*. Visto en telegram (*post*). Esos microchips podrían ser *nanochips *en el torrente sanguíneo.

(Google Translate)​
*El Foro Económico Mundial está presionando para implantar microchips de seguimiento en humanos como parte de la agenda The Great Reset.*

*El FEM está intentando normalizar la idea de implantar chips de rastreo en humanos, a través de Internet of Bodies, una tecnología muy controvertida.*





_Por Sikh para la Verdad; Editor de Truth Talk Reino Unido_

El Internet de los cuerpos (IoB) es la extensión biológica del Internet de las cosas (IoT) que nos presentó automóviles sin conductor y hogares inteligentes.

Como parte del Gran Reinicio, ambos forman parte de los planes para el futuro de la humanidad ideados por las élites del Foro Económico Mundial.

El IoB confirma su creencia en los beneficios eternos de la tecnología y promete mejorar nuestra salud y prolongar nuestra vida. Esa es una buena idea, ¿no? No, el significado se vuelve claro una vez que lo entiende.

La palabra clave está aquí son datos. Se supone que los datos son el nuevo petróleo en esta nueva era tecnológica. Nuestros teléfonos y Fitbits se utilizan para recopilar datos sobre nuestros horarios *, patrones de gasto, estado educativo y económico, lealtades políticas, pasos a pie y niveles de oxígeno.*

Pero a través de Internet de los cuerpos, más y más nanosensores y robots se integrarán en nuestros cuerpos, convirtiéndonos en una plataforma de información cuantificable que puede comercializarse fácilmente e incluso manipularse de forma remota.

Al recopilar todos estos datos, los propietarios de los datos podrán desarrollar perfiles muy detallados de la población que se pueden utilizar para mejorar la vigilancia y la seguridad definida por las autoridades.

Klaus Schwab, el fundador del WEF y proponente del Gran Reinicio, cree que la pandemia y los confinamientos son una oportunidad para difundir este uso tecnológico, que *“resultará en una fusión de nuestras identidades físicas, digitales y biológicas”* .





Su objetivo es superar nuestras limitaciones humanas integrando suficiente tecnología en el cuerpo y situándolos en el marco de la Cuarta Revolución Industrial.

En el artículo del Foro Económico Mundial de 2020 *"Hacer un seguimiento de cómo funcionan nuestros cuerpos podrían cambiar nuestras vidas" * publicado cuando se anunció formalmente el Gran Reinicio en junio de 2020, Xiao Liu escribió: *"Estamos entrando en la era de la "Internet de los cuerpos": recolectar nuestros datos a través de una variedad de dispositivos que se pueden implantar, tragar o usar".*
.
*“Con el análisis de big data, innumerables acciones y decisiones diarias pueden, en última instancia, alimentar nuestro perfil de salud, que puede ser creado y mantenido no solo por proveedores de atención médica tradicionales, sino también por empresas tecnológicas u otras entidades”.*








Why ethics must be at the heart of augmented reality


Augmented reality has the ability to transform society, but we must agree on the ethics of using these transformative technologies.




www.weforum.org




Esto ahora se está acelerando con un nuevo artículo de WEF publicado el 16 de agosto de 2022, titulado: " *La tecnología aumentada puede cambiar la forma en que vivimos, pero solo con el apoyo y la visión adecuada",* escrito por Kathleen Philips Vicepresidenta de I+D en IMEC.

Ella sugiere *que “ya estamos dando los primeros pasos hacia una “sociedad aumentada”.*

Promoviendo la idea de que los humanos debemos ser aumentados/fusionados con la tecnología para realizar las llamadas tareas inteligentes, el objetivo es tener microchip en la población mundial: “ *¿Nos estamos moviendo hacia un 'mundo feliz'? Por aterrador que parezcan los implantes de chips, forman parte de una evolución natural que alguna vez experimentaron los dispositivos portátiles”.*
*.*
_*“La tecnología de aumento ayudará en todas las etapas de la vida: niños en un entorno de aprendizaje, profesionales en el trabajo y personas mayores ambiciosas. Hay muchas posibilidades.”*_



*Todo en la mente:*​
Ella abogó por el uso de varias tecnologías que sin duda se venderán como beneficiosas, como *"implantes vinculados a condiciones médicas" . *O para *"Alguien que toma medicamentos a largo plazo puede querer probar un implante que envía pulsos eléctricos u ópticos muy precisos".*Y otras ayudas de aumento y tecnológicas como anteojos, implantes cocleares o prótesis vestidas para restaurar una función perdida o deteriorada. 

Pero mezcla esto con aspectos mucho más siniestros, como *“Los implantes cerebrales nos llevan un paso más allá y nos permiten acceder directamente al “sistema operativo” del cuerpo.*

Ella admite que *"los implantes cerebrales pueden no ser la primera opción en nuestra sociedad aumentada". *, eso se debe a que, para empezar, será un aumento más sutil, dispositivos inteligentes, identidades digitales y biometría.

El WEF deja claro que implantar chips en los niños podría ser visto por los padres como un movimiento *"sólido y racional"* . El WEF llama AR y tecnología similar transformadora, pero necesita *"el soporte, la visión y la audacia adecuados".

“Aunque los implantes de chips suenen aterradores, forman parte de una evolución natural que alguna vez experimentaron los dispositivos portátiles. Los audífonos o anteojos ya no conllevan un estigma”,* se lee en la publicación del blog.

*“Son complementos e incluso se consideran un artículo de moda. Del mismo modo, los implantes se convertirán en una mercancía”.*

Todos estos datos de salud en tiempo real y la Internet de los cuerpos conducen a la libertad programable, el dinero programable y las personas programables, o *"humanos pirateables", * como los describe el asesor de WEF, Yuval Harari.

Recientemente, tanto Amazon como Mastercard han estado rastreando sus nuevas plataformas y marcos tecnológicos dentro del entorno minorista.

Porque ahora *“Con una sonrisa o un saludo, pagar en la tienda ahora es algo personal”.  *Mastercard lanzó recientemente una nueva era de pagos biométricos para mejorar la experiencia de pago y todo lo que limita es una sonrisa rápida o un movimiento de la mano.

Y la tecnología de pago de lectura de manos de Amazon se expandirá a docenas de llegadas de Whole Foods en todo California.

Los compradores podrán pagar sus compras escaneando la palma de su mano en los dispositivos de pago en lugar de usar efectivo o tarjeta, ya que esto es más evidencia del surgimiento de una sociedad sin efectivo.

Utilizando la biometría y las identidades digitales, Amazon y Mastercard esperan transformar y optimizar los entornos minoristas modernos mediante el uso de servicios biométricos de pago.

​

Ya estamos viendo el uso de identidades digitales globales, la primera fase de esto es implementar aplicaciones en los teléfonos, pero la próxima iteración sería más invasiva, tener sus billeteras digitales incrustadas dentro de su cuerpo en una forma de implante de Internet de cuerpos. .

Por ejemplo, podría usar esto para pagar cosas y validar su identidad digital en las cajas para garantizar una *"experiencia de pago más fluida para los usuarios".*

A principios de este año, el Foro Económico Mundial produjo un informe de 46 páginas que explica sus planes para una política de gestión de datos de identidad digital unificadora en todo el mundo.

El informe del WEF define la identificación digital como *"una identificación electrónica (...) equivalente a la tarjeta de identidad de un individuo, que es una forma de proporcionar información verificada sobre una persona a un programa para su procesamiento".*





El informe, Advancing Digital Agency: The Power of Data Intermediaries , escrito por miembros del Grupo de Trabajo sobre Intermediarios de Datos en el WEF, describe cómo la iniciativa centralizaría datos sobre *redes sociales, impuestos, votaciones, trazabilidad de alimentos, atención médica, telecomunicaciones y transacciones de negocios comerciales y personales.

“Efectivamente, las bases de datos centrales posicionadas globalmente reunirían el Internet de las cosas (IoT), el Internet de los cuerpos (IoB) y los datos de comercio electrónico global, entre otros puntos de datos, en lo que respeta a la información comercial y personal”.*

Como tal, al WEF le gustaría ver que IoB se regulara de manera uniforme en todo el mundo, y la élite de Davos pide continuamente una gobernanza ética, pero eso no niega los aspectos de vigilancia. Después de consentir las medidas draconianas disfrazadas de servir al bien mayor, todos serían espiados por igual.

Según el informe WEF Global Risks 2019 , IoB depende en gran medida de la recopilación de datos biométricos, lo que *"permitirá nuevas formas de control social".*

En el mismo informe escriben que se trata de un Panóptico Digital:





Esta tecnología transformadora: la realidad aumentada también está configurada para transformar nuestros trabajos e incluso la forma en que compramos en el futuro.

​
*“La venta minorista aumentada llegará pronto al metaverso”* , declaró Mark Edward Rose en la reunión de Davos de este año. Esto es parte del auge de la economía que se queda en casa.

Ahora, la biometría se está introduciendo en las tiendas minoristas para prepararnos para el Metaverso, que en esencia es ingeniería social.

El Metaverso también verá a los humanos habitar lo desconocido digital y las identidades digitales jugarán un papel protagónico.

¿Sabes quién más tendrá un papel protagónico? El FEM. ese es quien Las élites en Davos parecen muy ansiosas por gobernar estos nuevos mundos virtuales inmersivos y controlar los datos generados para remodelar aún más la sociedad a su propia imagen tecnocrática.

​
En el evento WEF de este año tuvimos al mandamás Pekka Lundmark, presidente y director ejecutivo de Nokia, quien declaró que *"La aceleración continua de la transformación tecnológica significará que el teléfono inteligente [como lo conocemos] se volverá obsoleto, "todas las tecnologías estarían directamente incrustado en nuestros cuerpos”.*

El Gran Reinicio y su Cuarta Revolución Industrial más amplia están expandiendo el estado de vigilancia con el seguimiento en tiempo real de datos y teléfonos, identidad digital y billeteras incrustadas en el cuerpo.

Comenzó con los mandatos de que las personas recibieron certificados digitales para viajar, luego el impulso actual de identidades digitales globales que vincularán todas nuestras huellas de datos y fuentes de datos. El siguiente paso es aumentar esa tecnología e implantarla en los cuerpos de las personas para monitorearlos directamente.

Por supuesto, todo esto se vende por la conveniencia de que la tecnología nos apoye y mejore nuestra calidad de vida en general. Pero debajo de todo esto no hay más que una vigilancia masiva donde todos nuestros movimientos pueden ser monitoreados, empujados y acorralados.

*Fuente*








Schwab’s WEF is now pushing to implant Tracking Microchips in Humans as part of The Great Reset agenda


The World Economic Forum (WEF) is attempting to normalize the idea of implanting tracking chips into humans, via the Internet of Bodies – a highly controversial technology. By Sikh for Truth; Edito…




expose-news.com


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (14 Nov 2022)

UP


----------



## BlueOrange (14 Nov 2022)

*Digital Identity Certification Mark ID2020*:
Contrato Social de ciudadanía para el masónico Nuevo Orden Mundial
(Es la marca de la bestia de Apocalipsis 13)





La *marca* de la bestia se llama «Digital Identity Certification *Mark *(ID2020)» https://id2020.org y depende del *World Economic Forum* (de la masonería internacional). El *Nuevo Orden* que quieren vendrá a ser una conferederación internacional de logias que reemplazarán a los Estados, y donde el _«nuevo contrato social»_ del que hablan será pasar a ser ciudadano no de un páis, sino del Nuevo Orden Mundial instaurado como supra organización mundial, y que es en sí misma la propia masonería elevada a ser aparato de Estado global.

«In January 2019, the Alliance launched the* ID2020* Certification Mark at the *World Economic Forum* in Davos.»
– https://id2020.org/certification​De ahí que el ponerse la marca será equivalente a hacerse súbdito del diablo. Es decir, a ingresar en la masonería. Y... en resumidas cuentas. Más vale negarse a la marca y ser asesinado por el Estado,… que caer en muerte eterna y sin poder salir nunca de ella. Es decir, caer en el abismo. A continuación veremos el por qué de estas palabras.

*La marca de la bestia de Apocalipsis 13*

*




*
_El Juicio Final, por el pintor alemán Hans Memling (1466-1473)._

APOCALIPSIS 13​"15 Y fuéle dado infundir espíritu en la imagen de la bestia, para que hablase la imagen *e hiciese morir a cuantos no se postrasen* ante la imagen de la bestia, 16 e hizo que a todos, pequeños y grandes, ricos y pobres, libres y siervos, se les imprimiese *una marca* (1) en la mano derecha* y* en la frente, 17 a fin de que nadie pudiese comprar o vender, sino el que tuviera la marca, el nombre de la bestia o el número de su nombre. 18 En esto está la sabiduría. El que tenga inteligencia calcule el número de la bestia, porque es número de hombre. Y su número es seiscientos sesenta y seis." - Apocalipsis 13, 15-18.
​(1) La imagen se deriva del usa de marcar a los esclavos con el nombre de su señor. Los adoradores de la bestia son marcados para que sean reconocidos, y sólo ellos puedan participar en la vida ciudadana. En las persecuciones de Decio y Diocleciano se vino a cumplir esto casi al pie de la letra contra los fieles.

APOCALIPSIS 14​"9 Y un tercer ángel los siguió, diciendo con voz fuerte: Si alguno *adora *la bestia y su imagen, y recibe su *marca *en la frente o en la mano, 10 éste beberá del vino del furor efe Dios, que ha sido derramado sin mezcla en la copa de su ira, y será atormentado con el fuego y el azufre delante de los santos ángeles y delante del Cordero. 11 Y el humo de su tormento subirá por los siglos de los siglos, y no tendrán reposo día y noche aquellos que *adoren *a la bestia y a su imagen, y los que reciban la *marca *de su nombre. 12 En esto está la paciencia de los santos, aquellos que guardan los preceptos de Dios y la fe de Jesús.". - Apocalipsis 14, 9-12.

APOCALIPSIS 16​"1 Y del Templo oí una gran voz, que decía a los siete ángeles: Id y derramad las siete copas de la ira de Dios sobre la tierra. 2 Y fué el primero y derramó su copa sobre la tierra, y sobrevino una úlcera maligna y perniciosa sobre los hombres que tenían la *marca *de la bestia, y que se postraban ante su imagen." - Apocalipsis 16, 1-2.

APOCALIPSIS 19​"20 Y fué aprisionada la bestia, y con ella el falso profeta, que hacía señales delante de ella, con las cuales extraviaba a los que habían recibido el *carácter *de la bestia y a los que *adoraban *su imagen: vivos fueron arrojados ambos al lago de fuego, que arde con azufre." - Apocalipsis 19, 20.

Biblia Nácar-Colunga. 1ª Edición, 1944.
Biblias Católicas







*Certification Mark ID2020*
Primeros pasos en junio de 2022 para su implantación.​En junio de 2022 se dio el primer paso oficial, firme y publicitado en la dirección del «*Certification Mark ID2020*» (Marca de Identificación de Identidad Digital 2020).

Pretenden hacer censo centralizado que venga a ser un todo en uno digital. Es decir, que aúne Pasaporte, DNI, cartilla sanitaria, tarjeta de crédito, registros de compra, multas, pagos, qué visionas en internet, perfil ideológico, etc, en el marco de un sistema de crédito social como el de China.

El primer paso lo han dado este *junio *de* 2022* (odysee.com).


Ursula von der Leyen. *Septiembre *de *2022* (odysee.com).


_"Una Identidad Digital en la que confiemos"_- Ursula Von Der Leyen


Klaus Schwab en 2016 pronosticando implantes chip subcutáneos (bitchute), (rumble)
​








ID2020: “Identidad Digital 2020”, el ambicioso proyecto de Bill Gates junto a la Rockefeller Foundation


El ambicioso proyecto ID2020, que se propone la digitalización global con datos biométricos y tecnología blockchain de todas las personas, es otro de los polémicos emprendimientos del magnate…




kontrainfo.com












La empresa familiar del candidato a primer ministro británico, Rishi Sunak, impulsa la identificación digital y puntuaciones de crédito social para el Foro Económico Mundial | Trikooba


Se ha revelado que la empresa familiar del candidato a primer ministro británico Rishi Sunak impulsa la identificación digital y los puntajes de crédito social para el Foro Económico Mundial. Sunak tiene la reputación de tener debilidad por China.




trikooba.es




*Y ESTO, ¿QUÉ SIGNIFICA?*​Veamos. El judaísmo y su masonería lo que quieren es hacer una *sociedad global de obediencia masónica*. Es decir. Una logia o confederación de logias institucionalizadas como cuerpo vehicular del Estado mundial. Algo así como que la organización de las logias pasen a ser el aparato del Estado en sí. Más o menos. Un nuevo mundo de post cristianismo con nuevos valores, cuidado con esto, satanistas, y todo impuesto por la fuerza.

*Campos de exterminio para opositores*​*Tienen una operación encubierta* (Agenda2030) *de eliminación en marcha. Toda una maquinaria. *Habrá campos de exterminio para disidentes y la encrucijada será para todas las personas de este mundo. La situación es límite e irrecuperable y pronto empezará a romperse todo. Tal vez para este invierno de 2022/2023 comience el descenso.

Salven su alma y traten de salvar a su gente (con oración por ejemplo, rogando por ellos). Recen, *yo lo hago*, acérquense a* la oración, descúbranla*, que es preciosa. Y no se agobien, con unos pocos Ave María al día, tres por ejemplo, ya es un buen comienzo.

Yuval Noah Harari: creación de nueva clase de humanos, la clase inútil (bitchute), (odysee)


_"qué hacer con toda esa gente inútil... (...) son intrascendentes, sin valor alguno."_
- Yuval Noah Harari (World Economic Forum) (bitchute) y (odysee).


China está levantando infindad de campos “sanitarios” (sept. 2022) (odysee.com).
​








Agenda2030: ¿Cómo pretenden reducir la población mundial? Es decir, ¿a millones de personas sin que protestemos? - Un Católico Perplejo


¿Cómo pretenden reducir la población mundial? Es decir, ¿a millones de personas sin que protestemos? Campos sanitarios y mega Hospitales como el de Baldebebas, Madrid.




uncatolicoperplejo.com












Campos FEMA: 800 campos de concentración en EEUU terminados desde 2007 y esperando una ley marcial. - Un Católico Perplejo


Los campos FEMA son campos de detención y/o concentración. La explicación oficial del Gobierno norteamericano es que, estos campos terminados y listos desde 2007, están levantados para contingencias en una ley marcial.




uncatolicoperplejo.com












Los campos de exterminio del Nuevo Orden Mundial. - Un Católico Perplejo


No son campos sanitarios. Se está siguiendo en todos los países la demoninada Agenda2030 impulsada por la ONU, que está dirigida desde el World Economic Forum, donde se habla abiertamente de imponer un Nuevo Orden Mundial.




uncatolicoperplejo.com




*CAMPOS PANDEMIA* VS* HOSPITALES PANDEMIA*​En *Europa *no seguirán el sistema asiático o norteamericano de campos de concentración, sino el sistema de *macro Hospitales pandemia* como el de Valdebebas (levantado en tres meses) o *el de Toledo*. Éste último, el _*"más grande de Europa"*_ en 2013 y con 853 camas *para una pequeña* *ciudad *de 84.000 habitantes. Va a cumplir 10 años terminado, equipado, con vigilancia y vacío (está a la espera como lo están los campos FEMA de EEUU, terminados en 2007), y justo en el centro de la península y a 1 hora de Madrid. En términos de logística está en el lugar más eficiente, como si de un desagüe que se ubica en el centro se tratase.






_Macro Hospital de Toledo terminado en 2013 y vacío a día de hoy._​








Hospital de Toledo: fue proyectado como el hospital más grande de Europa - iSanidad


Su carta de presentación no podía ser mejor, y es que estaba llamado a ser el hospital más grande de Europa. Proyectado en el año 2005 en el barrio de Santa María de Benquerencia, hasta el 2007 no se pondría su primera piedra. El PP cuando llegó al Gobierno de Castilla y La Mancha en […]




isanidad.com









Se prevé un confinamiento muy duro a partir de septiembre - Diario16


Los epidemiólogos son claros en cómo debe ser la respuesta al Covid19: confinamiento estricto, caiga quien caiga. En una entrevista concedida a El País,




diario16.com


----------



## BlueOrange (14 Nov 2022)

El Sistema de Crédito Social Chino es el modelo que quieren implantar a nivel global. China es el espejo en el que se mira esta secta internacional.



Video original de Glenn Beck (Youtube), y copia en (rumble) y (odysee).



Yuval Noah Harari, asesor principal de Klaus Schwab (Foro Económico Mundial) (bitchute) (odysee).



Klaus Schwab, Sergey Brin, Pekka Lundmark, Yuval Noah Harari, Albert Bourla y la Dra. Pippa Malmgren (bitchute) (odysee).









"Los gobernantes civiles tendrán todos un mismo plan, que será abolir y hacer desaparecer todo principio religioso, para dar lugar al materialismo, al ateísmo, al espiritismo y a toda clase de vicios." - Nª Sra. de La Salette (1846).

"Un precursor del anticristo, con sus tropas de muchas naciones (nota: masonería), combatirá contra el verdadero Cristo, el único salvador del mundo; derramará mucha sangre y *pretenderá aniquilar el culto* a Dios para ser tenido como un Dios. " - Nª Sra. de La Salette (1846).

"Los demonios del aire, *con* el anticristo, harán grandes prodigios en la Tierra y en los aires, y los hombres se pervertirán más y más. Dios cuidará de sus fieles servidores *y de* los hombres de buena voluntad. El Evangelio será predicado por todas partes. Todos los pueblos y todas las naciones conocerán la verdad".- Nª Sra. de La Salette (1846).








Nª Sra de La Salette (1846): «el número de Sacerdotes y religiosos que se separarán de la verdadera religión será grande»


«… la Iglesia será entregada a grandes persecuciones. Esta será la hora de las tinieblas. La Iglesia tendrá una crisis espantosa.» Nª Sra de La Salette (1846)




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com












Qué sueñan realmente el judaísmo y su masonería con su Agenda2030 y su Nuevo Orden Mundial - Un Católico Perplejo


Qué sueñan realmente el judaísmo y su masonería con su Agenda2030 y su Nuevo Orden Mundial.




uncatolicoperplejo.com




Catherine Austin Fitts sobre el NOM y su sistema de esclavitud (04-08-2022), (bitchute) (rumble), (odysee).










Las judías rutas de esclavos del Atlántico y Albert Pike, fundador de la logia de Rito Escocés Ku Klux Klan (1867). - Un Católico Perplejo


Esta entrada no sólo habla de Albert Pike y el Ku Klux Klan, sino que he tratado de hacer una pequeña recopilación en varios apartados, sobre la histórica relación del tráfico de esclavos con sus principales autores y beneficiarios: la comunidad judía y posteriormente y junto a ella, su masonería.




uncatolicoperplejo.com


----------



## BlueOrange (14 Nov 2022)

*PRINCE* en 1999

"Es genial *estar *delante ante la computadora,
pero no dejen que la computadora esté en ustedes.
Es genial *usar *la computadora,
pero no dejen que la computadora les use a ustedes.
Todos ustedes ya vieron *MATRIX*.
Hay una *guerra* en curso...
y el campo de batalla está en la *mente*.
Y... el precio es el *alma*."


(bitchute), (rumble), (odysee).​
Hemos hecho un largo recorrido hasta llegar a este buen consejo, con el que nos obsequia Prince en 1999. Porque de esto se trata lo que estamos viviendo. Justo de esto. De una guerra espiritual por nuestra alma.

"He aquí que el antiguo enemigo y homicida *(Lucifer)* se ha erguido con vehemencia. Disfrazado de _“ángel de luz”_ (2 Corintios 11, 14) con la escolta de todos los espíritus malignos rodea e invade la tierra entera, y se instala en todo lugar, con el designio de borrar allí el nombre de Dios y de su Cristo, de arrebatar las almas destinadas a la corona de la gloria eterna, de destruirlas y perderlas para siempre."

- Súplica a San Miguel Arcángel del Papa León XIII (extracto).​


----------



## emos_sio_engañás (14 Nov 2022)

BlueOrange dijo:


> Resumen: cuando comiencen a irradiar con la peligrosa banda de los 26GHz (estaciones de telefonía 5G con su red de pequeños repetidores 'small cells') la mortandad para los vacunados será en masa.
> 
> *El 5G mmWave está un poquito más cerca: el Gobierno fecha la subasta
> de la banda de* 26 GHz* en la *segunda mitad de 2022*.*
> ...



A Conspiraciones ya. Me parece que 500Ghz no es más que una señal de radio. ¿Te pueden torturar por radio? Es una pregunta retórica, supongo que si tienes un altavoz conectado, si.

5G, 500Ghz, ¿acúfonos?, "ahora, ahora, dale más alto", con 3G nos basta para ver videos en streamer, emitir y navegar a toda velocidad. Mi Smatrphone es un Alcatel Pixi 3G. Yo mismo hacía el punto de conexión wifi 3G en el Samsung Galaxy Mini III y llegaba a toda la casa de campo y traspasaba los muros para emitir desde el baño que está a unos 10m fuera de la casa de campo.

Un Herzio son los ciclos por segundo que se repite una honda electromagnética. También es aplicado al sonido. Una honda electromagnética puede ser tan potente que destruya la unión entre moléculas.

Las hondas electromagnéticas son cuantos de luz, luego materia, y la luz visible comprende *ondas electromagnéticas* de longitudes de *onda* entre *400* y *700* nm , esto es 400 Ghz y 700 Ghz. 5G son 500Ghz.

La droga, casi siempre presente en donde vivo tiene el mismo efecto en algunas personas más sensibles, entre el 5 y el 10 por cien de la población existe electrosensibilidad, respirar droga te puede dejar "sonado" por un tiempo. Sin embargo lo que sucede ahora es algo sin precedentes.









WiFi 2.4GHz y 5GHz: cuáles son las diferencias y cuál elegir


Hoy vamos a explicar las diferencias entre la WiFi 2.4GHz y la 5GHz. Si recientemente has cambiado de router, es posible que tu operadora te haya traído uno...




www.xataka.com





Desde las plantas hasta las células emitimos campos electromágneticos y supongo que interactuamos entre ellos. *Ser bombardeados continuamente por una frecuencia de onda de 500Ghz, equivale a a ser bombardeado por 5500 ciclos (repeticiones) de pulsos electromagnéticos por segundo, ¡5500 ciclos de pulsos electromagnéticos por segundo!*

Normal que nos sintamos "sonados". Necesito "un mini agujero negro" en mi casa.


----------



## BlueOrange (14 Nov 2022)

emos_sio_engañás dijo:


> A Conspiraciones ya. Me parece que 500Ghz no es más que una señal de radio. ¿Te pueden torturar por radio? Es una pregunta retórica, supongo que si tienes un altavoz conectado, si.
> 
> 5G, 500Ghz, ¿acúfonos?, "ahora, ahora, dale más alto", con 3G nos basta para ver videos en streamer, emitir y navegar a toda velocidad. Mi Smatrphone es un Alcatel Pixi 3G. Yo mismo hacía el punto de conexión wifi 3G en el Samsung Galaxy Mini III y llegaba a toda la casa de campo y traspasaba los muros para emitir desde el baño que está a unos 10m fuera de la casa de campo.
> 
> ...



Mira, tengo tiempo para contestarte pero lo que me falta son ganas. Vamos a ver.... En herzios.

Kilo son 1.000 ciclos.
Mega son 1.000.000 ciclos.
Giga son 1.000.000.000 ciclos.

Cito: *"A Conspiraciones ya. Me parece que 500Ghz no es más que una señal de radio." *

A ver. Vamos a un buscador cualquiera y buscamos "*frecuencia Mhz radio*" y el primer resultado que sale es esto.

"La banda de radio FM va desde *88 a 108 MHz* -entre los canales de televisión VHF 6 y 7-. Las estaciones de FM tienen asignadas frecuencias centrales empezando en 88,1 MHz, con una separación de 200 khz, y un máximo de 100 estaciones." (*FUENTE*).

Vamos a otro buscador como consulta de una segunda opinión (risas aquí), donde volvemos a teclear "*frecuencia Mhz radio*". Y el primer resultado es la Wiki*jew*pedia, de donde te traigo la siguiente tabla.





En fin... La segunda banda de la red 5G (5ª Generación), la peligrosa segunda banda de los 26Ghz, no sólo está más cerca de las *armas por microhondas* que de las frecuencias de radio, sino que además estos 26 Ghz son la banda de máxima resonancia con el óxido de grafeno, que es aquí donde está el problema, enorme problema lleno de muerte y que tú estás tratando de tapar desviándonos la atención.

_«Salva las vidas el testigo veraz, pero el que profiere mentiras es __*un asesino*__.»_ – Proverbios 14, 25.​
El sentido común propio de un niño pequeño, yo mismo, te acaba de resolver tu primera duda. Y sin apenas haber comenzado a hacerte tus deberes *paro aquí con tus errores*, porque tu comentario tu troleo es lo que es: un artificial ejercicio de retórica basura. Y que es justo esto, crimen, mentiras y desvíos de atención lo que continuamente sale de vuestra secta, que sois un contínuo apretar, porque ver vuestra acción es como tener delante a un *perro* cagando en la acera. Y no trato de ofender, mírate, tú mismo, que se te ve venir con esa sucia narrativa y hasta con ese sucio nick tuyo.

_«Comerán del fruto de sus obras, y se hartarán de sus consejos.» _– Proverbios 1, 31.​
Si amamos el vencer con la mentira, colarla, esa será la cosecha que al final recojamos, eterna confusión. ¿Entiendes? Si amamos la mentira terminaremos siendo mentira. Y si amamos el asesinato terminaremos siendo muerte. Es la *ley del amar* donde el amante termina convirtiéndose en lo amado.

Os conviene salir de donde estáis, porque el precio a pagar, al final, es demasiado alto para tan vacua diversión vuestra en este plano.


----------



## BlueOrange (15 Nov 2022)

*Luz ultravioleta en el alumbrado público*​
Se está empezando a oír hablar de un fenómeno nuevo que afecta al alumbrado público. Las nuevas bombillas led con un poco de tiempo torman su iluminación a una luz negra. Es decir, azul o ultravioleta. Este fenómeno parece que ha empezado a suceder en EEUU sobre 2020/2021 en el alumbrado público. La versión oficial versa sobre bombillas leds con un defecto de fabricación. Es novedoso este asunto. No sé dónde terminará.

Y el silencio que encuentro en los buscadores sobre este tema es muy notorio.

Este vídeo tiene un año.


Este vídeo tiene nueve meses.
​
Los telediarios de EEUU y Canadá tratan de normalizarlo. Parece que el mantra versa sobre un defecto de fabricación.

*¿Por qué las luces de las calles del norte del estado se vuelven moradas?*
Canal 7 News - Carolina del Norte (marzo 2021). (Usar Proxy para acceder desde otro país) (*Copia *desde archive.org)

"Kristen Cheatam de 7 News contactó a Duke Energy y dijeron que este cambio de color se debe a un *defecto del fabricante* con sus luces LED."

"_Ahora hay cientos de farolas violetas en todo el norte del estado_ (North Carolina, USA)_. Según Duke Energy: “El cambio de color se debe a un *defecto del fabricant**e* que se identificó recientemente y se está solucionando. El defecto hace que el color de la luz se vuelva gradualmente púrpura”. - _ *@KristenOnTV_* (Twitter).

"*Otras empresas* de servicios públicos de todo el país están utilizando exactamente el mismo tipo de luces LED y están experimentando *el mismo problema*. Creen que esto es el resultado de una mala distribución de luces por todo el país."

(Nota personal: ¿Cómo? ¿Qué explicación es esa? ¿Se han puesto de acuerdo las distintas empresas del sector para dar salida a todas esas partidas de leds con el mismo defecto? ¿No tienen control de calidad de sus productos? ¿Son empresas novatas recién constituidas?).





*Youtube:*
Streetlights Are Turning Purple
Streetlights Turning Purple Raise Eyebrows in* U.S., Canada*
Purple lights plague parts of *Maryland *| FOX 5 DC
THE PURPLE STREETLIGHTS ARE STILL SPREADING....
Why some *Vancouver *streetlights are purple
Tampa Electric explains purple street lights in *Tampa*
Why are some Central *Florida *street lights turning purple?
What’s Up with Purple Street Lights?
*Prensa online:*
Why some streetlights in Green Bay, Oshkosh,* Wisconsin.*
'We are not experimenting with different looks': *Wisconsin *DOT says purple-colored street lights are a *manufacturing defect.*

Estos vídeos es lo que hay, poco más o menos, en Youtube al buscar "Streetlights Are Turning Purple". Es decir: nada. En otras plataformas (odysee, rumble, bitchute) tampoco estoy viendo nada cuando se debería de poder encontrar cientos de ellos. En la *búsqueda de Youtube *el primer vídeo que me sale es el de un chico vendiendo el mantra oficial: que se trata de un defecto de fabricación (que somos unos desconfiados paranoicos le ha faltado decir).

​
De las dos explicaciones que dan del fallo de fabricación, una es que el diodo led (creo que hay tres tipos de diodos principales) está recubierto por una capa de fósforo que es la que le da el tono blanco a la luz, y que ésta capa se deteriora.








LED closes the yellow gap: Full conversion of blue into amber light by new nitride phosphor


(PhysOrg.com) -- Monochromatic light-emitting diodes cover a large part of the visible spectrum with high effi-ciency. For blue light, nitride diodes achieve external quantum efficiencies in excess of 65%, i. e., one photon is emitted for approx. 2/3 of the electron-hole pairs injected into the...




phys.org


----------



## BlueOrange (15 Nov 2022)

Sobre *la Cibeles *iluminada con azul púrpura este pasado 12 de noviembre.

*Día Mundial contra la Neumonía: 12 de noviembre*
En 2021 y 2022 realizarón la iniciativa #pneumolight ​
"La Coalición Mundial contra la Neumonía Infantil organiza el Día Mundial de la Neumonía el 12 de noviembre, establecido por la iniciativa Stop Pneumonía (su twitter) en 2009 para crear conciencia y abogar por una acción global." - Wikij*ew*pedia.

En 2021 para el día 12 de noviembre idearon una iniciativa mediática para darse a conocer, a través de *iluminar los principales monumentos* de 42 países (228 monumentos) con luz azul o negra, y con el hastgag *#pneumolight* (enlaza a Twitter). Para dirigir esta iniciativa crearon en julio de 2019 una asociación en Barcelona y que tiene web: neumoai.org.

























Una docena de monumentos madrileños se iluminan en azul para concienciar sobre la neumonía | Gacetín Madrid


Con el objetivo de concienciar sobre la neumonía y dar visibilidad a esta enfermedad, cerca de 300 monumentos de medio centenar de países de todo el mundo se iluminarán en azul el próximo 12 de noviembre. Entre ellos se encuentran una docena de monumentos madrileños: Alcobendas (Madrid): Cascada...




gacetinmadrid.com




España es la que más monumentos ha participado y con diferencia, además de que la asociación que coordina esta iniciativa y que nació en 2021 (las luces azules en monumentos comenzaron para el 12/11/2021, porque la minúscula asociación impulsora se fundó en julio de 2019) está ubicada en Barcelona. Esta *minúscula* asociación pantalla también tiene canal de *Youtube* (77 suscriptores a día de hoy) con 19 vídeos.

*¿Qué creo que es todo esto?*​
La masonería, es decir, la gente de la *Agenda2030* suele hacer esto: desviar la atención, que están en guerra de conquista cultural. Y en este caso en concreto creo que han tratado de* llenar *las redes con imágenes azules, creando confusión y desvío de atención sobre las farolas led. No sé si me explico. Normalizar indirectamente las iluminaciones azules para con esto dar apoyo a la explicación oficial de los fallos de fabricación led.

Esta gente sigue una agenda, y al comienzo de las farolas púrpura en EEUU y Canadá, hará justo un año, es cuando empieza esta inciativa pantalla. Y se han mezclado y solapado. Es decir. La táctica de adelantarse y poner el parche antes del descosido.

*EDITO*​
Ha pasado un día desde que escribí este post y quiero añadir los siguientes artículos que acabo de ver en el Telegram de La Quinta Columna.

"Siguen NORMALIZANDO el uso de la luz azul para _"concienciar"_ nos dicen. Ahora por la diabetes.
Ustedes saben sobradamente lo que hay detrás de esta operación."
(*Post *del Telegran de La Quita Columna) (16/11/2022).​
*La torre de San Juan y la fuente de Colón de azul por el *Día Mundial de la* Diabetes*. (Écija. España) (15/11/2022).








La torre de San Juan y la fuente de Colón de azul por el Día Mundial de la Diabetes


Este lunes, 14 de noviembre, se ha celebrado el Día Mundial de la Diabetes y El Ayuntamiento de Écija ha participado en la efeméride iluminando de azul la fuente de la plazuela de Colón y el campanario de la iglesia de San Juan, sumándose a la campaña mundial de concienciación sobre diabetes. La




www.ecijaldia.es




*Azul en el Palacio Provincial para dar luz* a la* diabetes.* (Soria. España) (14/11/2022).








Azul en el Palacio Provincial para dar luz a la diabetes


La Diputación muestra de este modo su sensibilidad con los pacientes que sufren esta dolencia.




sorianoticias.com




*Iluminación azul en el Ayuntamiento, molinos y la rotonda de la máquina del tren por el *Día del *Daño Cerebral Adquirido en Alcázar de San Juan* (Alcázar de San Juan. España) (26/10/2022).








Iluminación azul por el Día del Daño Cerebral Adquirido - manchamedia


La fachada del Ayuntamiento, los molinos de viento en el Cerro de San Antón y la rotonda de la maquina del tren, se iluminarán esta noche.




manchamedia.com








*Tratamientos matinales de luz azul pueden mejorar de forma significativa la recuperación de personas con trastornos de estrés postraumático. *(16/11/2022).








 Tratamientos matinales de luz azul pueden mejorar de forma significativa la recuperación de personas con trastornos de estrés postraumático - smartlighting


Luz azul para la mejora de los tratamientos contra los trastornos de estrés postraumaico.




smart-lighting.es




*LEDS C4 ilumina de azul por una noche la Ciudad de las Artes y las Ciencias de Valencia*. (Valencia. España) (11/11/2022).
El complejo arquitectónico de la Ciudad de las Artes y las Ciencias de Valencia cambió por un día su icónico color blanco por el azul. Un trabajo de iluminación corporativa que, en palabras del equipo de lighting designers de LEDS C4: “busca la corporatividad a través del color con la intención de crear un universo de marca capaz de convertir la noche en una experiencia”.

*LEDS C4 ilumina de azul por una noche la Ciudad de las Artes y las Ciencias de Valencia*







--- --- ---​Y saliendo del aire viciado y enfermizo de los grandes medios de la prensa oficial, dejo un artículo que es una ráfaga de sano aire fresco.
​*¿Alumbrado público azul para concienciar de la neumonía? ¡Menudo bulo!*
La luz azul tiene un lado oscuro, pero la clave es el grafeno. (16/11/2022).








¿Alumbrado público azul para concienciar de la neumonía? ¡Menudo bulo! - El Diestro


¿Alumbrado público azul para concienciar de la neumonía? ¡Menudo bulo!




www.eldiestro.es


----------



## BlueOrange (15 Nov 2022)

El mundo real.









Panamá.


EEUU.

(bitchute), (rumble), (odysee)

Panamá.

(bitchute), (rumble), (odysee)

Argentina (Buenos Aires, San Telmo) (22 noviembre 2022).

(bitchute), (rumble), (odysee).

Chile (Metro Tobalaba) (23 noviembre 2022).

(bitchute), (rumble), (odysee).


----------



## BlueOrange (15 Nov 2022)

*Barcelona* (16 noviembre 2022). (*Post *al Telegram de La Quinta Columna)


(bitchute), (rumbre), (odysee).

De los tuits también miren las fechas.









A continuación imagen de *Sevilla.* *Post *de La Quinta Columna (20/11/2022).







*Madrid*. Gran Vía (27 noviembre 2022). *Post *de La Quinta Columna





.

Imágenes cogidas de Twitter.















Lo que sigue es visto en el Telegram de la Quinta Columna (*post1** y **post2*) y añado unos enlaces.








Se extiende por Europa el uso de un alumbrado público nocivo para la salud


Un estudio alerta de la creciente presencia en las ciudades de farolas con bombillas LED que emiten luz azulada, cuyos daños para las humanos y la fauna empiezan a ser documentados




www.eldiario.es

















Granada dotará de nuevo alumbrado LED artístico al conjunto histórico de la ciudad - smartlighting


Granada va a proceder a adaptar las instalaciones municipales de alumbrado público tipo vial, aún existentes dentro del Conjunto Histórico.




smart-lighting.es












Benidorm iniciará la tercera fase de renovación de su alumbrado (Zona de Poniente) con una inversión superior a los 1,3 M€ - smartlighting


El Ayuntamiento de Benidorm va a iniciar la tercera fase de su plan integral de renovación del alumbrado público (Zona de Poniente).




smart-lighting.es












Pinto destinará una inversión superior al millón de euros para la renovación de parte de su alumbrado - smartlighting


Pinto acaba de sacar a concurso el contrato para la renovación de las instalaciones de alumbrado público exterior del municipio




smart-lighting.es












Castellón adjudica por más de 5,7 M€ el servicio de mantenimiento de su alumbrado público para los próximos 4 años - smartlighting


Castellón ha adjudicado el servicio de conservación y mantenimiento del alumbrado público de la ciudad a la UTE formada por Telecso y Aceinsa




smart-lighting.es












La Plaza de Toros de Estepona contará con nuevo alumbrado LED del recinto taurino y de los museos que aloja en su interior - smartlighting


La Plaza de Toros de Estepona contará con nuevo alumbrado LED para iluminar el exterior e interior de todo el recinto




smart-lighting.es












Nueva iluminación LED para el Centro Arqueológico de L'Almoina de Valencia - smartlighting


El Ayuntamiento de Valencia va a proceder a la renovación de la iluminación del centro arqueológico de la Almoina.




smart-lighting.es












El municipio asturiano de Mieres renovará parte de su alumbrado público destinando una inversión superior al millón de euros - smartlighting


El Ayuntamiento de Mieres saca a concurso el contrato para mejorar la eficiencia energética de las instalaciones de alumbrado público.




smart-lighting.es




Telensa lanza una nueva arquitectura de red “híbrida” para su plataforma de alumbrado público conectado.








Telensa lanza una nueva arquitectura de red “híbrida” para su plataforma de alumbrado público conectado - smartlighting


Telensa ha anunciado el lanzamiento de una arquitectura de red “híbrida” que dará soporte a soluciones de alumbrado público conectado.




smart-lighting.es




Y alumbrado _"inteligemte"._ Es decir, conectado, los *small cells* o *repetidores *5G ocultos en el mobiliario urbano y vete a saber qué mas (*cámaras *por ejemplo, que la hay a la vista y las hay que no).

Madrid Capital Digital: 1.000 millones de euros para la *transformación digital* de la ciudad de Madrid.
Nota: el símbolo _*"inifinito"*_ (*ejemplo*) en un símbolo satanista/masónico (gnosis) hasta la médula.








Madrid Capital Digital: 1.000 millones de euros para la transformación digital de la ciudad de Madrid - smartlighting


El Ayuntamiento de Madrid ha presentado la estrategia para la transformación digital de la ciudad (2023-2027)




smart-lighting.es




Smart City Expo 2022 sitúa un año más a Barcelona como capital de las ciudades inteligentes.








Smart City Expo 2022 sitúa un año más a Barcelona como capital de las ciudades inteligentes - smartlighting


Smart City Expo 2022 se celebra este mes de noviembre consolidándose como la principal plataforma mundial del conocimiento urbano




smart-lighting.es




A concurso la elaboración del Plan Director “Cáceres Ciudad Inteligente”.








A concurso la elaboración del Plan Director “Cáceres Ciudad Inteligente” - smartlighting


Cáceres ha sacado a licitación el servicio de asistencia técnica para la elaboración del plan director ‘Cáceres Ciudad Inteligente’




smart-lighting.es


----------



## BlueOrange (15 Nov 2022)

Ricardo Delgado de La Quinta Columna nos comenta en *Telegram *este asunto de las luces azules o ultravioletas.


(bitchute.com), (rumble.com), (odysee.com).​


----------



## BlueOrange (15 Nov 2022)

Parece que la luz (irradiación) ultravioleta modifica las propiedades del grafeno mediante una reacción química conocida como fotocicloadición, lo potencia. Diría que esta luz *UV *(ultravioleta) viene a sumarse a los *26 Ghz *de las redes de 5ª Generación y al óxigo de *grafeno *en el torrente sanguíneo. Es decir, una tormenta perfecta, un tsunami con guadaña.







*Modificando las propiedades del grafeno para su uso en electrónica utilizando luz ultravioleta*

José Enrique Álvarez el 22 febrero, 2021 en Iluminación UV, INVESTIGACIÓN

*Un equipo de investigación internacional ha demostrado un nuevo proceso para modificar la estructura y las propiedades del grafeno, a través de una reacción química conocida como fotocicloadición, la cual modifica los enlaces entre átomos utilizando luz ultravioleta (UV). *

El grafeno, denominado a veces como un material milagro por sus extraordinarias propiedades físicas y químicas, su transparencia a la luz en todas las longitudes de onda combinada con una baja resistencia de la lámina lo convierte en un material realmente prometedor para la nueva optoelectrónica. Sin embargo su uso en electrónica tiene todavía un uso muy limitado.

“Ningún otro material tiene propiedades similares al grafeno, sin embargo, a diferencia de los semiconductores utilizados en electrónica, carece de una *brecha de banda* (bandgap). En electrónica, esta banda prohibida, es un espacio en el que no hay niveles de energía que pueden ser ocupados por electrones. Sin embargo, es fundamental para interactuar con la luz”, explica el profesor Federico Rosei del Centro de Investigación de Comunicaciones Énergie Matériaux Télécommunications del INRS, y autor de la investigación.

Es precisamente esta carencia lo que limita al grafeno como capa activa en dispositivos optoelectrónicos. Es por ello que se han desarrollado una amplia variedad de enfoques de funcionalización del grafeno, como el dopaje de heteroátomos o la fabricación de grafeno nanoestructurado, pero el conseguir una funcionalidad controlable y precisa sigue siendo actualmente un gran desafío.

El grupo de investigación formado por científicos de Canadá, China, Dinamarca, Francia y el Reino Unido logró modificar el grafeno para crear una *brecha de banda*. Lo consiguieron mediante una reacción de *fotocicloadición *desencadenada por una *irradiación ultravioleta* en vacío. Los resultados obtenidos pueden tener importantes repercusiones en el campo de la optoelectrónica, con el desarrollo de fotodetectores, módulos solares y otros dispositivos optoelectrónicos con grafeno. “Estos incluyen la fabricación de células fotovoltaicas de alto rendimiento para convertir la energía solar en electricidad, o el campo de la nanoelectrónica, para la miniaturización extrema de dispositivos”, enfatiza el profesor Rosei.

Los resultados de la investigación, publicados recientemente en Nature Chemistry, muestran como la *cicloadición **es una vía eficaz para funcionalizar el grafeno*, proporcionando por tanto una base sólida para el diseño e ingeniería de dispositivos optoelectrónicos y microelectrónicos basados en el grafeno.








Modificando las propiedades del grafeno para su uso en electrónica utilizando luz ultravioleta - smartlighting


Un equipo de investigación ha demostrado un nuevo proceso para modificar el grafeno a través de la utilización luz ultravioleta (UV).




smart-lighting.es




*Enlaces relacionados:*

El primero visto en este *post *del Telegram de La Quinta Columna, y los dos siguientes a partir del primero.








Researchers discover abnormally strong light absorption in graphene


Scientists from University of Regensburg, Massachusetts Institute of Technology, Moscow institute of Physics and Technology, and University of Kansas have discovered abnormally strong light absorption in graphene. The effect arises from the conversion of ordinary electromagnetic waves into...




phys.org












No losses: Scientists stuff graphene with light


Physicists from MIPT and Vladimir State University, Russia, have converted light energy into surface waves on graphene with nearly 90% efficiency. They relied on a laser-like energy conversion scheme and collective resonances. The paper was published in Laser & Photonics Reviews.




phys.org












Graphene detector reveals THz light's polarization


Physicists have created a broadband detector of terahertz radiation based on graphene. The device has potential for applications in communication and next-generation information transmission systems, security and medical equipment. The study came out in ACS Nano Letters.




phys.org




Me gustaría saber qué opinan en La Quinta Columna sobre estos tress últimos tuits (*copia* del segundo que trae un poco más de metraje al comienzo). (Fe de erratas del 2º tuit: es una señora con su hija y no un señor con su familia).


----------



## BlueOrange (15 Nov 2022)

Nota: Los subrayados en azul y rojo son añadidos, no vienen en el artículo.







*Físicos japoneses logran desarrollar un LED UV *(ultravioleta)*, en el rango de los 228 nm, seguro para las personas y con una potencia de salida diez veces superior a lo usual*

José Enrique Álvarez el 9 noviembre, 2022 en Iluminación UV, LED, Sin categoría

*Físicos del instituto de investigación de ciencias naturales en Japón (**RIKEN**) han desarrollado un potente LED a base de AlGaN que emite luz UV de menos de 230 nm que es capaz de eliminar virus y bacterias a la vez que es seguro para las personas. *

Es ampliamente conocido que las lámparas germicida ultravioletas son extremadamente eficaces para exterminar bacterias y virus y por ello son habitualmente utilizadas en los hospitales para esterilizar superficies e instrumentos médicos. Sin embargo, una de las principales limitaciones de la tecnología es que se tienen que utilizar *sin la presencia* de personas ya que puede *dañar el adn* y suponer un riesgo para ellas. 

Es por ello, que los nuevos desarrollos en relación con LEDs ultravioletas con capacidades germicidas buscan emitir luz dentro de una banda estrecha de luz ultravioleta lejana que parezca ser buena para desinfectar y segura para las personas. Los actuales LED germicidas que funcionan *en ausencia* de seres humanos suelen estar hechas de aluminio, galio y nitrógeno. Aumentando la cantidad de aluminio que contienen, estos LED pueden modificarse para que funcionen en una región de longitud de onda que sea segura para los humanos. Pero tradicionalmente esto ha reducido drásticamente su potencia.

Para evitarlo* tres físicos del Laboratorio de Dispositivos Ópticos Cuánticos de RIken (Masafumi Jo, Yuri Itokazu y Hideki Hirayama) **crearon un LED con un diseño más complejo*. Juntaron varias capas, cada una de las cuales contenía proporciones ligeramente diferentes de aluminio, mientras que algunas capas añadieron también pequeñas cantidades de silicio o magnesio.

Con ello se logró crear una especie de “carrera de obstáculo” para los electrones, dificultando su movimiento a través del material y atrapándolos durante más tiempo en determinadas zonas. Esto, a su vez, aumentaba la cantidad de luz emitida por el dispositivo y reducía la cantidad que absorbía.

Para ayudar a determinar el mejor diseño de todas las capas, el equipo utilizó simulaciones por ordenador para modelar todos los efectos posibles, para posteriormente cultivar nuestras para ver si era eficaz o no. El mayor reto experimental fue controlar con precisión el grosor de cada capa. *Gracias a todo ello, lograron crear un LED que funcionaba en el ultravioleta lejano, con una potencia de salida diez veces superior a la mejor de las anteriores. En concreto, la combinación y optimización de estas estructuras produjo una emisión LED de luz UV de 228 nm con una potencia de salida de 1,4 mW a 150 mA. *

“Confiamos en que *nuestros descubrimientos y tecnologías sean muy útiles para hacer frente a futuras situaciones de pandemia* y llevar la tecnología de desinfección con luz ultravioleta a otro nivel. Todavía hay mucho margen de mejora en cuanto a la potencia de salida y a la eficiencia energética”, *detalla el investigador y co-autor del paper Masafumi Jo. *








Físicos japoneses logran desarrollar un LED UV, en el rango de los 228 nm, seguro para las personas y con una potencia de salida diez veces superior a lo usual - smartlighting


Logran desarrollar un potente LED a base de AlGaN que emite luz UV de menos de 230 nm que es capaz de eliminar virus




smart-lighting.es


----------



## BlueOrange (15 Nov 2022)

*Post *de La Quinta Columna.

"Investigadores logran desarrollar un LED de grafeno que emite luz UV. _"Aunque es importante protegernos de la exposición excesiva a la radiación UV del sol, la luz ultravioleta también tiene propiedades muy útiles. Esto se aplica especialmente para la luz UV con longitudes de onda cortas de entre los 100 y 280 nm, llamada luz UVC, que es realmente útil por su capacidad de destruir bacterias y virus". _(Nos dicen)".

*Investigadores logran desarrollar un LED de grafeno que emite luz UV. * José Enrique Álvarez el 25 junio, 2019


----------



## BlueOrange (15 Nov 2022)

Y justo como nos avisa el señor de tuit anterior...

*"Segura para los humanos, la luz ultravioleta lejana (...) erradicar patógenos en el aire de espacios públicos interiores".*







*Equipos germicidas Rayos UVA en ascensores.*
Luz azul en ascensores (ultravioleta) (23 nov.2022)

(bitchute), (rumble), (odysee)









Bombillas contra los virus


Descubre el mundo en la web de la revista National Geographic: actualidad, reportajes, fotos espectaculares y vídeos sobre ciencia, naturaleza, historia y viajes




www.nationalgeographic.com.es




*Coronavirus: qué es la luz UVC que se utiliza para desinfectar superficies (y qué riesgos conlleva). *
BBC News Mundo (12 mayo 2020).














Qué es la luz UVC que se utiliza en algunos países para eliminar el coronavirus de superficies (y qué riesgos conlleva) - BBC News Mundo


Este tipo de rayo ultravioleta es particularmente efectivo para destruir el material genético de microorganismos como virus y bacterias, impidiendo su replicación.




www.bbc.com




*Lámparas germinicidas ultravioletas peligrosas*

En el mensaje #624 se nos habla de que no puede haber personas *cerca* de la lámpara ultravioleta germicida:

"Es ampliamente conocido que las lámparas germicida ultravioletas son extremadamente eficaces para exterminar bacterias y virus y por ello son habitualmente utilizadas en los hospitales para esterilizar superficies e instrumentos médicos. Sin embargo, una de las principales limitaciones de la tecnología es que se tienen que utilizar *sin la presencia* de personas ya que puede *dañar el adn* y suponer un riesgo para ellas."

Vean* lo lejos* que están los dos operarios de la siguiente lámpara germinida untravioleta.














Cuál es la dosis correcta para la desinfección ultravioleta contra el COVID-19 sin dañar a las personas


Una investigación de la Universidad de Binghamton, en EEUU, sienta las bases para los estándares sobre la esterilización UV en espacios públicos




www.infobae.com




*Operario con mando a distancia*
En el siguiente vídeo el operario de la lámpara ultravioleta germicida la pilota con un mando a distancia con *pantalla *y todo, como si de un *dron *se tratara.



*La enciende y se va*
Sala vacía excepto el cámara.


*La lámpara en salas vacías*



*Instalaciones cerradas al público*



Búsqueda (*enlace*) con más vídeos de Youtube.

*"Virus-killing robot"*
Nadie en la habitación seguramente.








Can ultraviolet light kill the novel coronavirus?


According to the latest guideline on the diagnosis and treatment of the novel coronavirus released by the National Health Commission, the virus is sensitive to ultraviolet light and heat, so ultraviolet radiation can effectively eliminate the virus. According to the guideline, indoor spaces...




stopcovid19virus.com











*"Virus-killing robot zaps airport viruses as pandemic travel picks up"*
En un aeropuerto. Nadie cerca de la lámpara ultravioleta germicida.



https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2020/11/25/virus-killing-robot-airport/









En fin...

Cuídense mucho.


----------



## BlueOrange (17 Nov 2022)

*"La desinfección inteligente de espacios con covid *
basado en radiación ultravioleta" (27 noviembre 2022)











La desinfección inteligente de espacios con covid


La viguesa Insati Innovación lidera el proyecto Coviled, basado en radiación ultravioleta para el control de la propagación aérea de patógenos en espacios cerrados



www.lavozdegalicia.es





*Grafeno y radiación ultravioleta*​
Vistos entre ayer y hoy en el *Telegram de La Quinta Columna*. Se trata de patentes y artículos científicos sobre grafeno y luz ultravioleta. Dejo sólo los titulares o algún pequeño extracto, pero dentro de los artículos hay mucha miga, mírenlos con Google Translate. Es harto grave lo que estamos viviendo. Tiempos profetizados en las Sagradas Escrituras (la Biblia).

*PATENTES*​
PATENTE: US9525136B1 United States (de 2011 parece que es). (*Post*).
*Sensores de foto/radiación ultravioleta, infrarrojos y de terahercios que utilizan capas de grafeno para mejorar la sensibilidad.*





US9525136B1 - Ultraviolet, infrared and terahertz photo/radiation sensors using graphene layers to enhance sensitivity - Google Patents


Ultraviolet (UV), Terahertz (THZ) and Infrared (IR) radiation detecting and sensing systems using graphene nanoribbons and methods to making the same. In an illustrative embodiment, the detector includes a substrate, single or multiple layers of graphene nanoribbons, and first and second...



patents.google.com





PATENTE: US10722729B2 United States (de 2017 parece que es). (*Post*).
*Sonda para estimulación optogenética neural localizada y registros neuroquímicos.*





US10722729B2 - Probe for localized neural optogenetics stimulation and neurochemistry recordings - Google Patents


A neural probe is presented for local neural optogenetics stimulation and neurochemistry recordings. The neural probe includes a probe body, a shank extending from the probe body to a tip, a plurality of micro light-emitting diodes (LEDs) positioned across a length of a first surface of the...



patents.google.com





*ARTÍCULOS CIENTÍFICOS*​
*Degradación de nanocompuestos de grafeno/polímero por luz ultravioleta: los efectos de los nanorrellenos de grafeno y su potencial de liberación. *(Publicado: 10 de septiembre de 2020). (*Post*).





Graphene/Polymer Nanocomposite Degradation by Ultraviolet Light: The Effects of Graphene Nanofillers and their Potential for Release


The ultraviolet (UV)-induced degradation of graphene/polymer nanocomposites was investigated in this study.




www.nist.gov












Graphene/polymer nanocomposite degradation by ultraviolet light: The effects of graphene nanofillers and their potential for release


The ultraviolet (UV)-induced degradation of graphene/polymer nanocomposites was investigated in this study. Specifically, the effect of few-layer grap…




www.sciencedirect.com




------- ------- -------





*Ingeniería de banda de absorción ultravioleta de grafeno mediante estructuras plasmónicas integradas. *(Publicado: 2018). (*Post*). https://opg.optica.org/ome/fulltext.cfm?uri=ome-8-11-3295&id=398940

------- ------- -------​*Los sensores de grafeno estimulan las neuronas óptica y electrónicamente. *(Octubrte de 2014). (*Post*).
" Los impulsos eléctricos son la forma principal en que las células neuronales se comunican. Históricamente, los estudios eléctricos han permitido la evaluación de la comunicación de las células neurales."

"Recientemente, el desarrollo de la optogenética ha permitido realizar estudios ópticos mediante la inducción de células a producir proteínas fluorescentes."

"La transparencia óptica del dispositivo es muy alta, lo que permite una transmisión superior al 90 por ciento en el espectro infrarrojo y ultravioleta, según un artículo publicado por el equipo de investigación en _Nature Communications_ . La transparencia permite medir los estudios ópticos directamente debajo de los electrodos mediante microscopía de fluorescencia y tomografía de coherencia óptica." (Continúa).








Graphene Sensors Stimulate Neurons Optically And Electronically


<p>While electrical sensing is a mainstay of neurological studies, optical methods have recently started to become more prevalent.</p>




www.meddeviceonline.com




------- ------- -------​*Modulación de terahercios de la luz ultravioleta por nano-cinta de grafeno.* (Febrero de 2016). (*Post*).
Los investigadores han presentado teóricamente la modulación de terahercios (THz) de la luz ultravioleta mediante una nanocinta de grafeno a partir de una simulación computacional y han propuesto la aplicación a un dispositivo de radiación de terahercios.

Esta simulación muestra que la intensidad de la luz ultravioleta que pasa a través de una nanocinta de grafeno se modula con la frecuencia de terahercios. Cuando dicha luz ultravioleta modulada brilla sobre un semiconductor que tiene una propiedad fotoconductora, el semiconductor genera una fotocorriente cuya intensidad se modula con una frecuencia de terahercios. Por lo tanto, se espera que dicho semiconductor fotoconductor conectado a una antena sea una fuente de radiación de terahercios. Esta idea podría conducir a la producción de dispositivos compactos de radiación de terahercios que sean útiles para la identificación de compuestos orgánicos, así como para la observación de la materia viva". (Continúa).








Science X Network :: Phys.org, Medical Xpress, Tech Xplore


Science X network: Science X is a network of high quality websites with most complete and comprehensive daily coverage of the full sweep of science, technology, and medicine news




sciencex.com




------- ------- -------​*El grafeno capta frecuencias electromagnéticas escurridizas y llena la brecha de los terahercios.* (Febrero de 2020). (*Post*).

"Una nueva generación de tecnología ahora es posible gracias a un dispositivo revolucionario hecho de grafeno. En un artículo recientemente publicado, los investigadores afirman que han construido un amplificador que desbloquea las frecuencias entre la luz infrarroja y las microondas, un ancho de banda previamente no utilizado conocido como brecha de terahercios."

"Afortunadamente, los físicos han encontrado una forma de acceder fácilmente a este misterioso rango de frecuencias. Mediante el uso de una mezcla de grafeno y un superconductor, crearon un material que puede absorber frecuencias de terahercios y emitir una señal mucho más fuerte, lo que los hace útiles para una amplia gama de usos". (Continúa).



*ARTÍCULOS DE OPINIÓN*
Ya fuera de las publicaciones científicas​
*Flashback: Computación líquida de Charles Lieber. *(Noviembre de 2022). (*Post*).
"Imagine una computadora, suspendida en un frasco de líquido, que se ensambla cuando el líquido se vierte sobre un escritorio. ¿Suena a ciencia ficción? El profesor de química de Hyman, el Dr. Charles Lieber, lo estaba logrando en su laboratorio en 2001.

A la luz de que los científicos de todo el mundo encontraron nanotecnología de autoensamblaje nunca antes vista en inyecciones de Covid, un artículo escrito en 2001 sobre la computación líquida de Lieber indica que la tecnología no es nueva, solo es nueva para nosotros". (Continúa).








Flashback: Charles Lieber’s Liquid Computing


Imagine a computer, suspended in a flask of liquid, which assembles itself when the liquid is poured onto a desktop. Sound like science fiction? Hyman professor of chemistry Dr. Charles Lieber was …




expose-news.com


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (17 Nov 2022)

BlueOrange dijo:


> Parece que la luz (irradiación) ultravioleta modifica las propiedades del grafeno mediante una reacción química conocida como fotocicloadición, lo potencia. Diría que esta luz *UV *(ultravioleta) viene a sumarse a los *26 Ghz *de las redes de 5ª Generación y al óxigo de *grafeno *en el torrente sanguíneo. Es decir, una tormenta perfecta, un tsunami con guadaña.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1261248
> 
> ...



ME ENTERO MEJOR POR LOS RESUMENS, QUE VIENDO EL ORIGINAL


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (17 Nov 2022)

ESTO QUE PEGO SON GENERALIDES Y BATiBURRILLO
no soy yo muy believer de que las luces esas de la calle tenga un rol especifico en la "activacion" del grafeno o algo asi
no por que no se pudiese
si no por que no parece lo mas practico
pero bueno. generalides sobre luz, sonido, etc
chuletilla de diferentes vias y fuentes de energia para manipular nano particulas

The Mac





 ​ 
The Mac
  














The Mac


Let’s play finish the sentence?




anonup.com








​





* Par Nelli * @Parnelli  15 minutes ago 
In response The Mac to his Publication What does Hydrogel/Quantum Dot do to my body? Upon entry into your blood system they: Assemble and swarm together They fuse to blood cells, organs and tissue They crawl, travel and spread throughout your body where they multiply They change your DNA adding strands and editing your human DNA They rewire your body and it begins to become robotic 
Par Nelli





​


----------



## BlueOrange (17 Nov 2022)

*Susanna Griso ha dejado ‘Espejo Público’ tras la primera pausa publicitaria y no ha vuelto a aparecer en pantalla.*
Susanna Griso abandona ‘Espejo Público’ a mitad de la emisión. (14 noviembre 2022).

_



Nota: En la 2ª imagen Griso hace el mismo signo __*'Pointing Game'*__ que Resines más adelante del post.
(Juntar el espacio en el enlace siguiente y pegarlo la barra de direcciones)._
https ://www.pinterest.es/elshaddaielroi/expose-darkness-collaboration/freemason-pointing-game/

"Algo que ha extrañado muchísimo, pues todo se estaba desarrollando con normalidad en la primera parte del matinal. De hecho, la presentadora entrevistaba al Consejero de *Sanidad* de la Comunidad de Madrid, Enrique Ruiz Escudero, en un momento especialmente caldeado tras la multitudinaria manifestación en defensa de la *sanidad* pública que colapsó el centro de la capital este domingo y con numerosas voces pidiendo su dimisión. Además, Susanna Griso se encontraba moderando la mesa de actualidad sin indicios aparentes de que algo le pudiera suceder."








Susanna Griso abandona 'Espejo Público' a mitad de la emisión y esta es la explicación de peso


Susanna Griso ha dejado 'Espejo Público' tras la primera pausa publicitaria y no ha vuelto a aparecer en pantalla.




www.eltelevisero.com




*Elia Rodríguez*, Ainhoa Arteta, *Ana Rosa Quintana*, *Dani Mateo*, *Gran Wyoming*,...


_Nota: Dani Mateo empieza su sketch haciendo el masónico Signo o_ _*Mudra 666*_*.*
https ://www.pinterest.es/elshaddaielroi/expose-darkness-collaboration/666/

... Antonio Resines, deportistas de élite, conciertos suspendidos,...




















_Nota: Están haciendo el masónico signo __*'Pointing Game'*_. 
https ://www.pinterest.es/elshaddaielroi/expose-darkness-collaboration/freemason-pointing-game/

... y tanta gente anónima.



Buen hilo éste de Twitter. Muy bueno.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (17 Nov 2022)

*estas son algunas pinceladas de MAC ANON sobre el tema de 

Quantum Nano Particulas que se "activarian" o harian cosas activadas por luz. ( o energia que sea )

si. tambien UV Luz Ultravioleta.*



pero no se por que me sigue raspando mucho lo de los autobuses y las luces de las calles y sigo pensando mas que seria una PSYOP para influir en el plano psicologico.
O incluso para " iluminar" objetivos a nivel de VIGILANCIA en 3D tipo RADAR LIDAR o algo.
que no "activar las vacunas" .









The Mac


These “quantum dots” diffuse into the retina where they transduce visible light energy into electricity?




anonup.com













The Mac


AnonUp.com Patriot Platform. \'If not us, who? If not now, when?\'




anonup.com















Quantum dots

with viral spike proteins?

Ion channels are protein molecules that span across the cell membrane allowing the passage of ions from one side of the membrane to the other. They have an aqueous pore, which becomes accessible to ions after a conformational change in the protein structure that causes the ion channel to open. 
 The Mac reposted  
10 hours ago In response The Mac to his Publication 


These round, multi-colored orbs in the illustration above may resemble SARS-CoV-2, the coronavirus responsible for COVID-19. But they’re actually lab-made nanocrystals called quantum dots. They have been specially engineered to look and, in some ways, act like the coronavirus while helping to solve a real challenge for many labs that would like to study SARS-CoV-2.

Quantum dots, which have been around since the mid-1980s, are designed with special optical properties that allow them to fluoresce when exposed to ultraviolet light. The two pictured here are about 10 nanometers in diameter, about 3,000 times smaller than the width of a human hair. The quantum dot consists of a semi-conductive cadmium selenide inner core (orange) surrounded by a zinc sulfide outer shell (teal). Molecules on its surface (yellow) allow researchers to attach the viral spike protein (purple), which SARS-CoV-2 depends on to infect human cells. 

​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (17 Nov 2022)

@BlueOrange bluorange

con la firma es imposible LEER los post 

¿ no podais hacerle un redux ?

si vas pasando los post en scroll buscando algo, no consiguo encontrarlo por que la firma  hacen efecto rayas de las cebras


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Nov 2022)

BlueOrange dijo:


> Esto acabas de subir (Google Tranlate).
> 
> "Estos orbes redondos y multicolores en la ilustración anterior *pueden parecerse al* SARS-CoV-2, *el coronavirus responsable de* COVID-19. Pero en realidad son nanocristales hechos en laboratorio llamados puntos cuánticos. Han sido especialmente diseñados para verse y, de alguna manera, *actuar como el* coronavirus mientras ayudan a resolver un desafío real para muchos laboratorios *que desean estudiar el* SARS-CoV-2."
> 
> Te agradecería que no subas tus cosas aquí. Sólo perjudicas, que yo no estoy aquí por placer, y lo haces con conocimiento de causa, que te conozco de hará un par de años ya, hija de la viuda.



que no soy mason tonto

y no son mis cosas. son nuestras cosas


----------



## Karamba (18 Nov 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> que no soy mason tonto
> y no son mis cosas.
> Son *nuestras cosas*



Chimpli demostrando que SÍ es masón.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Nov 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> Chimpli demostrando que SÍ es masón.



 

NO PERO QUE NO LO SOY EN SERIO
pero juego "a como si" xD


----------



## Karamba (18 Nov 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> NO PERO QUE NO LO SOY EN SERIO
> pero juego "a como si" xD




El OP está como una puta cabra.
Llama masón a todocristo y se queda él solo en su hilo.
Conmigo hizo lo mismo.
No he podido resistirme a entrar a _troll_ear. En este hilo es imposible hablar en serio.

P.D.: Por cierto, no me creo que no seas masón. Eres un gato muy masón. _Chat à la maison_.


----------



## Decipher (18 Nov 2022)

¿Tan muertos ya?
¿Y ahora?
¿Ya?


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Nov 2022)

"Todo sale de ahi" ( organizaciones secretas )

acaba de decir SEVILLANO

que si no luego


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (18 Nov 2022)

y ahora me pone en el Ignore @BlueOrange

joder tiene ajustado el nivel de desconfianza a nivel DIOS xD

Anda sacame del ipnore si lees esto capullo

luego se queja de que lo banean a el en otros foros como la quina columna. si tiene el nivel el
el susceptibilidad hyper X 1000


----------



## Karamba (18 Nov 2022)

elgatochimpliflinguir dijo:


> y ahora me pone en el Ignore @BlueOrange
> 
> Anda sacame del ipnore si lees esto capullo



lolasssssssoooooooo
¡Castigado a la mazmorra de la pirámide!!!!!!








Spoiler: Chimpli deprimido entre rejas, junto con otro convicto masón (y peliROJO)














Spoiler: Chimpli esperando a ser indultado por BlueOrange


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Nov 2022)

Karamba dijo:


> lolasssssssoooooooo
> ¡Castigado a la mazmorra de la pirámide!!!!!!
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1264645
> ...


----------



## BlueOrange (24 Nov 2022)

No trato de bromear. No descarten la hipótesis espiritual.


(bitchute), (rumble), (odysee)

Salem Witches *Magic Circle* Halloween, Massachusetts (2022).
Nota: Ese cartel es una imagen de la Sábana Santa de Turín, pero teñida de rojo infierno. Se trata de una expresión de odio.




(bitchute), (rumble), (odysee)


(bitchute), (rumble), (odysee)

La Kaaba en La Meca.



Alá no es el Dios Cristiano. ¿Entienden esto? ¿Pueden imaginar sobre quién están dando vueltas esas personas? Un cubo negro.

Edito.









Al final va a ser esto.



O tal vez no.

Más renos.


https://twitter.com/GilCalder/status/1595364550915809282



Caballos frente a la puerta de una Catefral.


https://twitter.com/elagente001pty/status/1594872882575851521


----------



## BlueOrange (24 Nov 2022)

*EL "GRAN DESPERTAR"*
_"La clave de todo está en las energías y el parasitismo"._ - José Luis Sevillano.
_"Todo va de energías y parásitos energéticos". _- José Luis Sevillano.
_"Dominar nuestros sentimientos. Su objetivo son los sentimientos". _- José Luis Sevillano.

¿*Por qué* tanta importancia a que _"nos roben la energía"?_​
El señor Sevillano está siguiendo la agenda educativa que sigue la masonería para con los novatos de la secta. Es decir, una de las vías con las que _"educan"_ a sus legos es a través de interpretar películas comerciales. Hollywood, judía y masónica hasta la médula, diría que es el principal ventilador de todos los medios de comunicación que hay en el mundo. Nada hay más del sistema y más pro Agenda2030 que Hollywood.

(02:47:01)
Invitado: "Mientras nos guían y nos muestran películas y nos muestras videos, nos están diciendo hacia dónde ir."
Sevillano: "Claro. Nos están preparando psicológicamente".​
El señor Sevillano bajo el epígrafe de _"primado negativo"_ nos está inoculando la masónica doctrina oculta de esas películas. Nos está promocionando dos cosas. Un enemigo invisible que no vemos (*parásitos energéticos* que nos quitan la energía), y en segundo lugar y sin mencionar el término nos está metiendo el peligroso concepto de los_ *"portales orgánicos"*_*.* Es decir, de las personas parasitadas (psicópatas poseídos) en referencia a_ "la élite"_. *Cuidado *con esto porque en la masonería este término de _"portales orgánicos"_ engloba a dos grupos de personas: a la psicópata "élite" y también al 80% de la población que estamos cerrados al satanismo de la gnosis (al *despertar* como ellos lo llaman). Un _"portal orgánico"_ en referencia a este 80% de la población es un término análogo al de goyim, NPC, spam, animal de granja o pedazo de carne sin alma. Y estas dos cosas es lo que, hábilmente, nos está vendiendo este hombre.

(02:48:04) "Aquello lo que hace es (...) imitar mientras duermes, es decir cuando tus campos enrgéticos están, más o menos, en una fase extraña, mientras duermes te duplican y sale de ahí otra persona, que no eres (es) como tú y que no tiene sentimientos. Fijaos por dónde van. (...). Es un tío que cuando surge sale sin sentimientos. Ya no tiene sentimientos".

(02:50:58) "Que hay entes energéticos que se te meten en el cuerpo. Fíjate. Que todo el mundo sabe lo del tema de las posesiones que es cultural en todas las culturas. Es decir, algo que tú no ves y que se apodera de tu cuerpo."

(02:51:21) "Donde al final el ente que se apodera de aquel homínido resulta que te lo explican al final. (...) soy un ente energético (...) tuve que apoderarme del cuerpo de un homínido. (...). Es decir, parásitos energéticos. La clave de todo está en las energías y el parasitismo".





Personas SIN ALMA / no reales / ¿Soy un portal orgánico? / "Raza Pre-Adámica" / antropoides / Gurdjeff, Mouravieff, Ouspensky, Laura Knight, Casiopeos


La mitad de las personas al menos (estas personas no lo saben, se creen normales, algunas defienden el materialismo a muerte sin creer lógicamente que haya algo más allá, muy útiles para los controladores, como prominentes científicos, etc.), la mitad por tanto sobre la superfície del planeta...




www.burbuja.info












Sobre el satanista término «Portales Orgánicos»: Tratando de llevar a Ricardo Delgado de La Quinta Columna el significado de este nefasto término masónico (junio 2022). - Un Católico Perplejo


Quisera comentar un detalle. Veo que Ricardo Delgado está cojiendo malos consejos de su entorno. (PROGRAMA 330; 06 junio 2022)




uncatolicoperplejo.com




*Por un lado* *nos esconde a la masonería* envolviéndonos con que hay unos entes invisibles que no sabemos quiénes son, y que parasitan a la élite como muñecos poseídos.* Y por otro *con esta narrativa nos está metiendo el peligroso concepto masónico de _"portales orgánicos"_. *Y en otros* videos anteriores nos persuade para que nos sometamos y obedezcamos a esas élites se entiende, para no ser eliminados, porque tenemos dueño, porque el mundo tiene dueño en referencia al ángel caído.

En fin... Genio y figura. Todas estas narrativas que salen de este hombre son puro fraude, calculadísimo fraude con lo que les envuelven a los novatos de la masonería. Un labado de cerebro consiste en abandonar lo que antes creías para pasar a creer otras cosas.


(bitchute), (rumble), (odysee)

*SOBRE EL CONCEPTO MASÓNICO DE ENERGÍA*​
Dejo el siguiente tuit a modo de ejemplo. Esta joven masona llama energía a la *coopresencia* del espíritu de Lucifer en ella. Esta chica puede sentir su presencia y este problema, esta _"energía_", es el espíritu que habita en todos ellos. Se trata de una entidad personal, de un sujeto con palabra e identidad personal e individual. De ahí que todos deseen el Nuevo Orden, porque es la voluntad de ese sujeto acompañando a todos ellos.



*LOS LEGOS DE LA MASONERÍA*
Los faltos de instrucción, ciencia o conocimientos ​
José Luis Sevillano se está dirigiendo a la propia gente de la masonería, más concretamente *a sus novatos*. ¿Y qué busca imprimir con sus narrativas? Tener a las ovejas de la masonería dentro del redil: Que se resignen (_"tenemos dueño"_); que inicien el camino de evolucionar (el conocimiento) y que hay entidades y personas malas que nos roban la energía. Recuerden que todo lo que vamos a tratar de entender es narrativa masónica, harto errada y fraudulenta.

*RESIGNARSE*

«El salto cuántico … es que el mundo, la humanidad, se entere, se de cuenta de que tiene dueño».
– Dr. Sevillano. (Programa 309), (01:58:12).
«Pero cuando sepamos todos que tenemos un dueño«.
– Dr. Sevillano. (Programa 309), (01:58:56).
«¿Debemos enfrentarnos a ellos? ¿Debemos colaborar?«.
– Dr. Sevillano. (Programa 309), (02:01:14).

¿Y quién es el dueño del Señor Sevillano?... *Éste*.

*Los asustados legos de la masonería*
Asustados y con razón, es para asustarse de la situación​La secta tiene un problema con sus novatos, la gente que lleva poco tiempo y sigue conservando los valores cristianos con los que entraron (diferenciar el bien y el mal) y no entienden el por qué del Nuevo Orden Mundial. En la secta son informados de todos los avances y de los planes por llegar, y a los novatos y todos en general se les empuja mucho. Hasta el punto que podría diferenciarse dos tipos de masones: los que empujan (los jugadores) y los empujados (los espectadores quietos y callados). A estos últimos van dirigidas las narrativas del masón Sevillano, que también aprovecha para cazar a los incautos que le escuchen.

El 90% de los vídeos del misterio de Youtube están dirigidos a estos legos, además de a todos los insensatos que por curiosidad se acerquen a estos vídeos. Es lo que hace el señor Sevillano.

*BUENOS Y MALOS*
Los del Gran Reinicio y los del Gran Despertar​
A los novatos les diseñan, sumergen y envuelven, entre otras cosas, en una narrativa de *dos bandos*. Pero cuidado, que todo masón que ya ha pasado el parvulario sabe que toda esta narrativa es falsa, que es un biberón por decirlo así. Es decir, todo masón ya con poca experiencia (un poco _"evolucionado"_ como ellos dicen) sabe que sólo hay una clase de demonios y que ninguno de ellos es aliado del hombre, sino que prestan su asistencia *a cambio del alma del insensato*. (ejemplo). Es decir: todo masón sabe y es consciente de que el reino de Lucifer es el infierno y que, en el Nuevo Orden Mundial ese reino lo instaurarán en la tierra. Todo masón sabe de sobra lo que hay, pero a sus legos les dan el siguiente biberón para que estén tranquilos y traguen.

*Las fuerzas positivas del GRAN DESPERTAR*
Demonios guía y_ "raza adámica"_​Aquí están los *demonios buenos,* son aliados, y que les ayudan y guían en el proceso de aprendizaje y evolución en los estados alterados de conciencia o gnosis que no es otra cosa que el camino para recuperar la _"verdadera identidad". _Recuperar lo perdido y volver a_ "ser dioses_" con la ayuda de Lucifer, que él le trae _"la luz"_ al hombre que Dios nos ha negado. En fin... Descomunal ERROR. Estas son las fuerzas positivas que ayudan a los buenos y que se autodefinen como la Sexta Raza o *Raza Adámica*. Una raza superior con la capacidad de entender y poder entregarse a la_ "energía"_ de Lucifer, con el que tratan de fundirse en los _"estados alterados de conciencia"_ o gnosis. Este es el bando de los buenos: los demonios aliados por un lado y los masones y paganos que conforman la_"raza adámica" _por el otro.

*Las fuerzas negativas del GRAN REINICIO*
Bajo astral y _"portales orgánicos"_
Los que chupan la energía a los buenos​Y luego está el bando de fuerzas negativas donde están todos aquellos que entorpecen al bando positivo el evolucionar en su camino gnóstico de fundirse con la energía de Lucifer. Es decir, todos lo que estorban en el camino de _"ser un dios_", y que sólo lo pueden ser haciéndose uno con Lucifer (sólo pueden ser dioses subidos a Lucifer). ¿Y quiénes conforman este bando negativo? Los demonios malos del *bajo astral* (Arcontes, reptilianos,...) y los *portales orgánicos*. ¿Y quiénes son estos portales orgánicos? Las personas sin alma (sin energía/Lucifer) pilotadas por parásitos/entidades energéticos (NOTA: esto no funciona así sino que les sirve como excusa para sus propósitos). Es decir, _"portales orgánicos"_ según la masonería son los _"psicópatas"_ de _"la élite"_ y todos aquellos dormidos dentro de "la Matrix" incapaces de despertar a la gnosis (incapaces de de ver, entender y subirse a la gnosis). Insisto._ "Portales orgáncos" _son todos aquellos _"incapaces"_ de tener alma (y llaman alma a la COOPRESENCIA de Lucifer en ellos, a sentir su energía) y que, *cuidado con esto*, según la secta de la masonería, los _"portales orgánicos"_ conformamos sobre el* 80%* de la población (en el siguiente vídeo David Parcerisa improvisa dando el 50%). No me estoy equivocando con todo este desequilibrado delirio. Consideran _"portales orgánicos"_ a todos los que no somos sensibles al despertar luciferino, sobre el 80% de la población, ya que, curiosamente, estiman que la masonería reúne al* 20%* de restante. Y nos llaman antropoides, goyim, NPC, ganado, borregos, spam, etc. Somos gente sin alma les dicen a los novatos, cuando, atención a esto, ellos mismos, los de los grados más superiores, *reconocen abiertamente* que el alma no es lo que les cuentan y que el* verdadero alma* lo pierden al comenzar todo este _"evolucionar"_. Reconocen abiertamente que la pierden en el proceso.








Yo, Fausto: vender el alma al Diablo


“Faustus era un individuo sumamente perceptivo y hábil, cualificado e inclinado al estudio. Tuvo tan buen desempeño en sus exámenes que los rectores decidi




www.jotdown.es




Es decir. Que ven la Verdad igual que la ve un Cristiano, pero eligen _"ser como dios" _subidos a lomos del ángel caído. Durísima frase esta.

*EL GRAN DESPERTAR *según David Parcerisa
La masónica ascensión mística​
(15:10) “Tiene que llegar un cierto punto en que esta especie de parásitos (Nota: arcontes, bajo astral) que han invadido la tierra desde lo más remoto de la Historia, va a llegar un momento que van a tener que marcharse porque el ser humano va a hacer una *ascensión* absolutamente, un cambio de vibración en su red sensorial. Su espíritu va a hacer una *ascensión *mística muy importante”. (15:35).

*NUEVO ORDEN MUNDIAL* según David Parcerisa
Todos ellos desean el Nuevo Orden Mundial​(15:50) “Para que se construya un *nuevo *modelo de sociedad. Para que se construya un *nuevo* tipo de civilización más evolucionado tiene que caer el actual. Todos los viejos valores que están cada vez más desfasados, sistema económico el principal, que requiere un cambio pero vamos, con sirenas de ambulancia. Todo esto tiene que ir cayendo poco a poco *y desde dentro *(Nota: *ejemplo*). Por eso siempre insistimos lo que tratamos estas cuestiones que, los seres, llamémosles extraterrestres, que son positivos, no pueden hacer nada desde ahí donde están porque hay una ley cósmica que no permite una intervención directa. *Debemos ser nosotros, desde dentro*, desde el seno de la humanidad,* que seamos capaces de cambiar todo esto*. Cuánto puede llevar. No importa si son cien años como si son mil. La cuestión es que lo consigamos”. (16:42).

​


----------



## BlueOrange (24 Nov 2022)

*Los siguientes vídeos tratan sobre el Gran Despertar*
místico/espiritual que prometen en la masonería​
En el vídeo que sigue, cogido del Télegram de La Quinta Columna (*post*), una instructora o Gran Maestre de su pequeña logia está calmando a sus asustados legos. Que se resignen y acepten; es decir, que se preparen a lo que viene y que estén tranquilos. Cuando esta señora dice que _""ellos" siempre están trabajando para hacer daño"_ se refiere al daño que arcontes y _"élite"_ causan a nivel mental, físico y astral, pero da por hecho que el Nuevo Orden ha de venir y está conforme con ello.


_(bitchute), (rumble), (odysee) (__Javier Solana en ESADE (2010)_,_ (__vídeo2__))_

*Prólogo al siguiente vídeo*
_"Seréis como dios"_ - Génesis 3, 5.​
Antes de continuar comento que el sueño de este pueblo está en traer a la tierra el paraíso del que creen que Dios los ha expulsado. El tema de Adán y Eva y que no lo interpretan bien (Génesis cap.3), ya que eligieron irse con la serpiente abandonando a Dios, nadie les echó.

Sueñan con levantar un nuevo Edén en la tierra donde a todos ellos se le dará la naturaleza que tenían Ada y Eva antes de su caída. Creen que eran Ángeles y que en su caída cristalizaron en carne por decirlo así. La masonería entiende este plano como una *caída* y una *cárcel.*

¿Y por qué creen en estas cosas? Porque después de experimentar la potente mente de Lucifer o de alguno de sus príncipes; es decir, de descubrir el resto de la Creación, que hay otras entidades, mentes muy potentes y experimentarlas, termina el masón el proceso identificando su _"verdadera"_ identidad, su _"verdadero"_ yo, con lo que ha experimentado y no con su condición real aquí en este plano. Por decirlo así: que les ha gustado tanto que quieren ser eso, _*"dioses"*,_ renegando de su identidad doméstica y cotidiana de bata y zapatillas de andar por casa.





GNOSIS: Sobre los ‘estados alterados de conciencia’ donde se pierde el alma y se pasa a ser nacido del diablo (Juan 8, 44).


Nota Introductoria sobre las fuentes dogmáticas de la Cábala judía Talmúdica La Cábala judía (que no es de Moisés sino luciferina), era una tradición oral paralela que llevaba oculta la clase sacerdotal farisea. Estas doctrinas beben de las fuentes de la antigua India y Persia. Estos últimos...




www.burbuja.info




Y el Nuevo Orden viene a ser la promesa del paraíso soñado donde todos alcanzarán la fase final de lo que estudian en la masonería. Es decir, la promesa de que todos ellos serán como dioses aquí en la tierra. Tremenda locura, y lo que voy a decir no es con ánimo de herir, pero se trata de un cuadro clínico psiquiátrico para ingreso, y que terminará con cientos de millones de personas exterminadas.

*La ilusión del Paraíso venidero*​
El siguiente señor Miski Liu Suria con 58.700 suscriptores hace un resumen de un conocido y estimado profeta de la masonería, *Beinsa Douno, *un bergogliano (un masón haciéndose pasar por cristiano) de la primera mitad del siglo XX. Cuidado con la narrativa de este señor profeta, no la desprecien, porque es lo que late dentro de la secta y hoy más que nunca.

*Fuego divino* (el espíritu/energía de Lucifer/Prometeo)
Sobre el fuego que Prometeo _"robó"_ para nosotros​
(00:22) "Fuego divino. Transformará todo. Todo será mejorado. Se afinará la materia. Profecía de *Beinsa Douno (1944)*. Esta ola procede del espacio."

(00:41) "Se destruirán los actos negativos. Traerá la fraternidad universal."

Incrusto esta cita de contraste
«_Para lograrlo antes debe destruir los dos obstáculos_ _que se oponen frontalmente al reinado masónico universal,
a saber: *las iglesias, *especialmente* la católica* «sombra asesina de pensamiento humano, cómplice de todos los
crímenes que dejan un largo reguero de sangre en la historia_» (Convenio GOFG 1923: pag. 689.) (FUENTE).​
(00:55) "La nueva era es la de la sexta raza."

(01:34) "... un nuevo orden de amor (nota: fuego divino) sustituirá al antiguo."

(01:54) "La nueva tierra solo permanecerán aquellos que posean amor (nota: amor divino) en ellos. Conocerás la era dorada, la armonía y la belleza sin límites. El ser humano se elevará a un grado superior de conciencia."

(03:10) "Ya se está produciendo (1944) una mejoría paulatina en los pensamientos, sentimientos y actos de los seres humanos. Pero pronto todos serán subyugados al fuego divino que los purificará y preparada para la nueva era. Así el ser humano se elevará a un grado superior de conciencia, indispensable para su entrada a la vida nueva. Eso es lo que uno entiende por ascensión.

Pasarán algunas décadas antes de que venga este fuego que transformará el mundo llevándole a una nueva moral. Cuando dice algunas décadas, recordemos que que esto se escribió en *1944*. Esta inmensa ola procede del espacio cósmico e inundará toda la tierra. Todos aquellos que intenten oponerse (nota: genocidio) serán llevados y trasladados a otra parte. Si bien los habitantes de este planeta no se encuentran todos en el mismo grado de evolución, la nueva ola la sentiremos todos. Y esta transformación no sólo tocará a la tierra sino al conjunto de todo el cosmos. Lo mejor y lo único que puede hacer el ser humano ahora es volverse hacia dios (nota: a Lucifer lo llaman dios) y mejorarse (evolucionar) conscientemente. Elevar su nivel vibratorio para encontrarse en armonía con la poderosa ola que pronto lo sumergirá. El fuego del que os hablo, que acompaña las nuevas condiciones ofrecidas a nuestro planeta, rejuvenecerá todo. Modificará y reconstruirá, se afinará la materia, vuestro corazón se liberará de la angustia, de las inquietudes, de la incertidumbre y se volverán luminosos. Todo será mejorado y elevado. (05:12)

(05:12) "Se consumirán y destruirán los pensamientos sentimientos y actos *negativos* (nota: arcontes y disidentes). Todo lo que te rodea colapsará y desaparecerá pronto. Nada quedará de esta civilización ni de su perversidad (nota: de su cristianismo). Toda la tierra será estremecida y no quedará rastro de esta cultura errónea que mantiene a los seres humanos bajo el yugo de la ignorancia." (05:40)

(05:40) "Espacio contaminado. Los terremotos no son solo fenómenos mecánicos. Su objetivo es también despertar el intelecto y el corazón de los seres humanos para que se liberen de sus errores y sus locuras (nota: locuras cristianas), y comprendan que *no son los únicos* en el universo (nota: habla de demonios. No se refiere a los Ángeles de Dios, más numerosos que los demonios)." (05:57)

En construcción: falta poner esta cita:
(... seres más evolucionados _“antes que nosotros”_ – José Luis Sevillano)​
(06:49) "Estamos a punto de alcanzar una región más espiritual donde viven *seres más evolucionados* (nota: demonios). La tierra ahora está siguiendo un movimiento ascendente, y todos deben esforzarse por armonizar con las corrientes de la ascensión. Aquellos que se nieguen a someterse a esta orientación, perderán la ventaja de las buenas condiciones que se les ofrecen en el futuro para elevarse. Se quedarán atrás en la evolución..." (07:26)

Isaías 5, 20.
_"¡Ay de los que al mal llaman bien y al bien mal,
que ponen tinieblas por luz, y luz por tinieblas
que dan lo amargo por dulce, y lo dulce por amargo!"_​
Sobre el *fuego *que caerá sobre este pueblo en breve. DIES IRAE. Esa ira es el *fuego *de Lucifer.

​
El siguiente señor está incendiado (siente con intensidad, está pisado por otra entidad) al igual que la señora del vídeo anterior y sus legos. Éste es el problema de la masonería, que le abren la puerta a estas entidades y su acción en nosotros nos desborda. ¿En qué sentido? Por ejemplo, todos ellos *desean y están en el barco* de esta locura de traer un Edén/Despertar luciferino a la tierra, metiendo en campos de exterminio a todos los disidentes, cientos de millones de personas, los que se nieguen a ponerse la Marca de Identidad Digital ID2020 (la marca de Apocalipsis 13) ¿Ven la locura de tratar con estas entidades? ¿de estar pisado por ellas?

*El fuego del odio*​
(01:22:25) "Yo gané. No vos. Vos *perdiste*. Porque vos tuviste la posibilidad de crecer y no creciste. Yo crecí, ¿y sabes qué? Como dicen: Chao, chao Madrid, que te quedaste sin gente." - Aususto59. Programa 370.


_(bitchute), (rumble), (odysee)_​
¿Se les puede ayudar? No escuchan. Saben mucho más que nosotros sobre espiritualidad, sus consecuencias y a lo que se exponen, y sobre la situación, pero no escuchan. La única manera de ayudarles es con *oración,* pedir por ellos (no hace falta empezar desde el Santo Rosario, unos Ave María ya es un buen comienzo). Rogar por ellos para que puedan tener la posibilidad de reconsiderar el cambiar de prioridades, que debe de ser interior y están muy intervenidos.

Arrepentirse, preciosa palabra que significa cambiar nuestra manera de amar, nuestras primeras prioridades, poniendo a Dios delante de nosotros mismos. Es decir, tratar de hacer nuestros sus Mandamientos, que son bien buenos y bien sencillos: amarás al prójimo como a ti mismo, honrarás a tu padre y a tu madre, no levantarás falso testimonio, no matarás, intentarás no desear a la mujer de tu hermano, y cosas así, que esto es hacer su voluntad. Sálvense, que a nadie que quiera entrar en el cielo se le cierra la puerta. A nadie. Y hasta el último momento se nos recibe* a todos *sin excepción. Buenos y malos, limpios y manchados de sangre. Infinita misericordia y maravilloso Dios que tenemos.

_“Señor mío, más vale encontrarte sin haber resuelto tus enigmas, que resolverlos y no encontrarte.”_
-San Agustín (Conf. I, V, 3).

_«Señor, a Ti no te pierde sino el que te abandona.”_
–San Agustín. (Conf. IV, 9.14).​
Cuídense mucho. Porque parece que estas Navidades empiezan, progresivamente, el descenso al Great Reset. Acopien comida y agua.


----------



## BlueOrange (24 Nov 2022)

Sobre lo que estudian en la masonería: los _'estados alterados de conciencia'_ o gnosis.





GNOSIS: Sobre los ‘estados alterados de conciencia’ donde se pierde el alma y se pasa a ser nacido del diablo (Juan 8, 44).


Nota Introductoria sobre las fuentes dogmáticas de la Cábala judía Talmúdica La Cábala judía (que no es de Moisés sino luciferina), era una tradición oral paralela que llevaba oculta la clase sacerdotal farisea. Estas doctrinas beben de las fuentes de la antigua India y Persia. Estos últimos...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## BlueOrange (25 Nov 2022)

Llevan ya un rato en directo.



Una vez terminado el programa lo suben a odysee.com para verlos en diferido.








LA QUINTA COLUMNA


La Quinta Columna es un espacio para el libre pensamiento ... Un espacio para la investigación, análisis, ciencia, opinión, entrevistas de toda la actualidad .. En esta comunidad tienen cabida todas a...




odysee.com




*Telegram *de la Quinta Columna:








LA QUINTA COLUMNA TV


INFORMACIÓN ALTERNATIVA SIN CENSURA




t.me




*Foro *en telegram de La Quinta Columna:








FORO LA QUINTA COLUMNA


https://t.me/OPERAC_ENJAMBRE	Compartir este enlace a quien quiera sumarse al enjambre




t.me


----------



## BlueOrange (25 Nov 2022)

Vuelvo a dejar este pequeño resumen sobre nuestra Historia reciente.

*Carta Encíclica 'Humanum genus'** de 1884, del gran Papa León XIII*





_«en el espacio de siglo y medio la masonería ha alcanzado rápidamente un crecimiento superior a todo lo que se podía esperar, e *infiltrándose* de una manera audaz y dolosa en todos los órdenes del Estado, ha comenzado a tener tanto poder, que casi parece haberse convertido en *dueña de los Estados*«

«Los frutos de la masonería son frutos venenosos y llenos de amargura. Porque de los certísimos indicios que antes hemos mencionado, brota el último y principal de los intentos masónicos; a saber: *la destrucción *radical de todo el orden religioso y civil establecido por el cristianismo, *y la creación*, a su arbitrio, de otro *orden nuevo* con fundamentos y leyes tomados de la entraña misma del naturalismo.»_

– Papa León XIII en su Carta Encíclica _‘Humanum genus‘_, del 20 de abril de 1884.​
*Las Constituciones de la masonería de 1723*​
Deja continuación unas imágenes de una copia datada en 1734 de las constituciones de la masonería. La original, la primera, la realizó oficialmente el británico James Anderson en 1723:





​_Imágenes: ‘The Constitutions of the Free-Masons was printed in June 1734 by Benjamin Franklin’. _Dejo también este enlace de la Universidad de Nebraska donde se puede descargar esta versión de _B. Franklin_ en PDF. Tiene a día de hoy 159 mil descargas. Y en esta otra web se puede comprar impresa (enlace). La original de _James Anderson_ está en Amazon a unos siete euros en tapa blanda (enlace).

*Chiesa Viva*​Los siguientes extractos son de una publicación de la web *Chiesa Viva* (*enlace*) que pertenece a la obra del *Padre Luigi Villa*, una de las pocas obras fieles a Cristo que quedan. Son católicos de verdad, no son *masones* conciliares haciéndose pasar por cristianos. Se trata de la publicación o revista titulada _«La Última Batalla»,_ en español, (*enlace* a PDF).

Página 8​


> «De este modo nació la Masonería, el 24 de junio de 1717, a partir de este compromiso. Recordemos, además, que el deber del Caballero Rosa Cruz es combatir al Catolicismo y su objetivo final es eliminar el Sacrificio de Cristo en la cruz de la faz de la tierra.»



Página 32​


> «M.A. Rothschild, en una reunión en 1773, con una docena de banqueros hebreos, expuso los objetivos de la propuesta de creación de un Gobierno Mundial: «El verdadero NOMBRE DE DIOS será eliminado del léxico de la vida» y «… lanzar una carrera armamentista de modo tal que los cristianos se destruyan mutuamente, pero a una escala tan colosal que, finalmente, no queden más que masas proletarias en el mundo, con pocos millonarios entregados a nuestra causa… y fuerzas de policía y militares suficientes para proteger nuestros intereses». Adam Weishaupt, fundador de la Orden de los Illuminati de Baviera, después de haber predicado la necesidad de destruir toda Religión y, con ella, el Estado y toda Autoridad, presentaba así el octavo y último secreto de su Reino de libertad e igualdad: «Abandonad vuestras ciudades, vuestros pueblos, quemad vuestras casas. Bajo la vida Patriarcal los hombres eran iguales y libres (Pág.33) [*Nota:* ¿gematría?] y vivían igualmente en todas partes. Su Patria era el Mundo. Apreciad la igualdad y la libertad y no temeréis ver incendiarse Roma, Viena, París, Londres y esos pueblos que llamáis vuestra Patria».



Nubius, segundo Jefe supremo de los Illuminati de Baviera, definió así el objetivo final de la Orden:


> «Nuestro objetivo final es el de Voltaire y la Revolución francesa: es decir la *aniquilación completa* del Catolicismo e incluso de la idea cristiana»_._



_«Albert Pike_ y _Giuseppe Mazzini_, respectivamente Jefe Supremo y Vice de la Orden de los Illuminati de Baviera, en un intercambio epistolar de 1870-71 planificaron las tres Guerras mundiales del siglo 20°. A. Pike, en una carta de *1871*, detallaba las finalidades de la Tercera Guerra mundial:


> «Desencadenaremos a los nihilistas y los ateos y provocaremos un cataclisma social formidable que mostrará claramente a las naciones, en todo su horror, el efecto del ateísmo absoluto, origen de la *barbarie *y de la *subversión sanguinaria*. Entonces, por doquier, los ciudadanos, obligados a defenderse contra una minoría mundial de revolucionarios (…) recibirán LA VERDADERA LUZ a través de la manifestación universal de la PURA DOCTRINA DE LUCIFER, revelada finalmente a la vista del público;* manifestación a la cual seguirá la destrucción de la Cristiandad* y del ateísmo, ¡conquistados y aplastados al mismo tiempo!»».









> «El Gobierno Mundial, entonces, no fue concebido como una institución supranacional que regulará armoniosamente las Naciones y la vida del planeta para tener paz, sino justamente lo contrario: “*eliminar el verdadero nombre de Dios*”, “*despoblar el planeta*”, “*destruir las naciones cristianas*, sus ciudades y sus patrias y volver a la vida salvaje”, “*aniquilar al Catolicismo* y la idea cristiana”, “mostrar al mundo, en todo su horror, el efecto del ateísmo absoluto”, “manifestar la luz de la verdadera doctrina de Lucifer a la cual seguirá la destrucción de la Cristiandad»».


----------



## BlueOrange (25 Nov 2022)

Nota: Dejo estas dos noticias de prensa de 2019, (noticia1) y (noticia2). Es público y a la vista de todos. La masonería internacional se ve tan poderosa que se siente impune.






















*Sobre el término Nuevo Orden Mundial*






_Los tres pertenecieron a la logia londinense Sociedad Fabiana,
de la cual salió en el año 1900 el Partido Laborista británico._​En el siglo XIX ya la masonería exaltaba el utópico término "_*República Universal"*,_ que tras los postulados del judío y nieto de rabinos Karl Marx, la expresión tornó en "*República Internacional*". Buscaban impulsar una especie de Coalición Internacional de Repúblicas Marxistas. Una especie de prematura ONU de *único partido*. Es decir, una confederación de dictaduras comunistas con la comunidad judía y su masonería en la *cúspide:* lo que fue la URSS, antecedente de lo que será el Nuevo Orden Mundial.

Poco más adelante, ya entrado el siglo XX, H.G. Wells que pertenecía a la logia londinense *Sociedad Fabiana*, al igual que sus _‘fráteres‘_ George Orwell y Aldous Huxley, publicaba en *1940 "*_*The New World Order"*_.








George Orwell, Aldous Huxley y H. G. Wells, los tres pertenecieron a la logia británica Sociedad Fabiana. - Un Católico Perplejo


George Orwell, Aldous Huxley y H. G. Wells, los tres pertenecieron a la logia británica Sociedad Fabiana.




uncatolicoperplejo.com




Es decir, que el término_ "República Universal"_ que transmutó a _"República Internacional"_ terminó fraguando en _"Nuevo Orden Mundial"_ sobre la década de 1940.

​


----------



## BlueOrange (25 Nov 2022)

*"La mentira es un arma revolucionaria.*" - Vladimir Lenin​
Vladimir Ilich Ulianovich, Lenin (1870-1924), acató la obediencia masónica en 1908 en la logia suiza _“Art et Travail”_. Posteriormente se unió a la _“B’nai B’rith”_ exclusiva para hebraicos. Sus ascendientes familiares eran luteranos y judíos. Lo cuentan, entre otros autores, Nikolai Svitkov, en un trabajo publicado en París, en 1932: _“Sobre la Francmasonería en el Destierro Ruso”_.

_“Según los datos proporcionados por la prensa soviética, de *556 *importantes funcionarios del estado bolchevique _*(ejemplo hoy en EEUU)*_,_* (otro ejemplo)*_, incluido el antes mencionado, en 1918-1919 había: 17 rusos, dos ucranianos, once armenios, 35 letones [letones], 15 alemanes , un húngaro, diez georgianos, tres polacos, tres finlandeses, un checo, un karaim y *457 *judíos”. – _Mark Weber.

Les recuerdo que los judíos son los príncipes de la internacional masonería. Creadores y fundadores de ésta, y a día de hoy sus directores.
















_Están haciendo el __masónico «signo de fidelidad»__ o también conocido como «Hide Hand»
(Mano escondida de Zabulón), (enlace), (enlace), (enlace), (enlace)._

*Erradicación y borrado del Cristianismo*​
"De las *1.240* parroquias católicas que había en Rusia antes de la Revolución, los bolcheviques sólo dejaron *dos*." - Juan Robles.

"Antes de comenzar la Revolución, en la Rusia zarista había *1.240 *capillas, parroquias y lugares de culto católicos, en zonas de población armenia, alemanes del Volga, lituanos. Pero en sólo dos décadas las autoridades soviéticas los borraron del mapa, dejando solo *2 templos* católicos: uno ligado a la embajada francesa en Moscú, y otro en Leningrado (la actual San Petersburgo). De hecho, la Santa Sede está estudiando el martirio de *422* sacerdotes y de otros *962* monjes, religiosas y seglares durante la persecución comunista."

*El antisemitismo era castigado con pena de muerte*​
En la Unión Soviética el antisemitismo era castigado con *pena de muerte*, según carta del propio Stalin de 1931 publicada en el diario Pravda, en 1936.







La Revolución Rusa no fue del pueblo, sino contra el pueblo. Levantar un sistema esclavista.






_Imagen de Stalingrado._​Cuídense mucho.








LOS JUDÍOS: FUNDADORES DE LA MASONERÍA, por Maurice Pinay. - Un Católico Perplejo


Descarge el libro en PDF, Complot Contra la Iglesia, de Maurice Pinay. Seudónimo del Sacerdote Jesuíta mejicano P. Sáenz de Arriaga, que trabajó con el apoyo de otros sacerdotes colaboradores en este libro. Su lectura es imprescindible para comprender la la deriva y el por qué del Concilio...




uncatolicoperplejo.com












Newly Updated: The Jewish Role in the Bolshevik Revolution and Russia’s Early Soviet Regime, part 1


by Mark Weber IN THE NIGHT of July 16-17, 1918, a squad of Bolshevik secret police murdered Russia’s last emperor, Tsar Nicholas II, along with his wife, Tsaritsa Alexandra, their 14-year-old son, Tsarevich Alexis, and their four daughters. They were cut down in a hail of gunfire in a half-cellar




nationalvanguard.org












Rusia 1917: La Revolución judía de la escuadra y el compás. - Un Católico Perplejo


El marxismo cultural nace de las logias masónicas con la finalidad de reventar "discretamente" al país que parasitan: hacerse con sus instituciones. Judaísmo, masonería y marxismo son madre, hija y nieta. Son lo mismo.




uncatolicoperplejo.com












Los más de 100 millones de muertos que causó el comunismo, divididos por países







www.outono.net












Breve resumen de Jefes de Estado asesinados por la masonería, (por @Jadouken10).


En este hilo vamos hablar acerca de algunos magnicidios y atentados terroristas perpetrados por sociedades secretas (o discretas) que siguen operando a día de hoy. En esta primera parte nos vamos a…




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com


----------



## BlueOrange (25 Nov 2022)

_"El espíritu que habita en mí"._








«La revolución definitiva: Un plan para esclavizar a las masas.» – Aldous Huxley (1962), integrante de la logia británica Sociedad Fabiana. - Un Católico Perplejo


La ingeniería social, el dominar el mundo y someterlo, es una de las dos piernas de la masonería. La otra, la primera, es el satnismo propiamente dicho.




uncatolicoperplejo.com





_(bitchute), (rumble), (odysee)._

*«La banca Rothschild pide disculpas por su relación con el tráfico de esclavos en el siglo XIX.»*
lavozdegalicia.es, (2009), (copia).







*«Rothschild y Freshfields se beneficiaron de la esclavitud.»*
informacion.es, (2009), (copia).







Collar de esclavos (1852).





Albert Pike, fundador de la logia de rito Escocés, Ku Klux Klan (1867)


PRÓLOGO Análogo al pérfido pueblo judío es la naturaleza de la masonería, los mismos de la genocida pandemia de mentiras salida de su Agenda2030, del "The Great Reset" que tienen en dicha agenda y de esa enfermedad mental que llaman "Nuevo Orden Mundial". Esta gente luciferina ama las...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## BlueOrange (25 Nov 2022)

El mal se respira en el ambiente, como esa calma antes de la guerra.

#Balenciaga*.*



A continuación *Michael Borremans* es el pintor del que trata el libro sobre la mesa de #Balenciaga, segunda imagen del tuit siguiente.


----------



## BlueOrange (25 Nov 2022)

Perdimos el camino.


----------



## Viernes_Negro4 (25 Nov 2022)

Joder, un autohilo ...

No sé, pero es para pensárselo, es como si estuvieras hablando solo.


----------



## BlueOrange (25 Nov 2022)

Viernes_Negro4 dijo:


> Joder, un autohilo ...
> 
> No sé, pero es para pensárselo, es como si estuvieras hablando solo.



Como escribir una carta en una botella.


----------



## BlueOrange (26 Nov 2022)

El gran sueño se acerca.

(02:16) _"... porque estamos en ese tiempo. Estamos en este tiempo. Estamos entrando dentro de este tiempo"._
- Antonia de Mallorca del Telegram de La Quinta Columna. (Mensaje* #643* de este hilo que leen).


_(__bitchute__), (__rumble__), (__odysee__)._

*Los campos de China*

Para el *Nuevo Orden*, en China... ¿cómo creen que reducirán la población? Les recuerdo que China y su Sistema de Crédito Social es el modelo que quieren seguir. China es la referencia.

"¡Ayuda!

El gobierno chino está construyendo simultáneamente cientos de campos de cuarentena ahora. Este nuevo está diseñado para detener a *48.000 personas* Simplemente pueden activar un interruptor para cambiar de forma remota su pasaporte COVID al código rojo, luego debe cumplir su tiempo en un campamento de cuarentena y pagarlo."

"Si intenta ingresar a un lugar público con un código QR rojo... inmediatamente suena una alarma. El gobierno chino puede separarlo fácilmente de la sociedad cambiando de forma remota su pasaporte COVID al código rojo. El código QR rojo en China significa que debe hacer su tiempo en un campamento de cuarentena y pagarlo."

"Un nuevo campo de cuarentena en la ciudad china de Dongguan está deteniendo a más de *20.000 personas*. El gobierno chino puede simplemente activar un interruptor para cambiar su pasaporte COVID al código rojo y luego enviarlo a un campamento de cuarentena."










Agenda2030: ¿Cómo pretenden reducir la población mundial? Es decir, ¿a millones de personas sin que protestemos? - Un Católico Perplejo


¿Cómo pretenden reducir la población mundial? Es decir, ¿a millones de personas sin que protestemos? Campos sanitarios y mega Hospitales como el de Baldebebas, Madrid.




uncatolicoperplejo.com












Recopilación de declaraciones sobre el Genocidio Cristiano de la Agenda2030 ('The Great Reset') por parte de rabinos y judíos (junio/julio 2022) - Un Católico Perplejo


Declaraciones judías sobre el Holocausto Cristiano de la Agenda2030 (The Great Reset).




uncatolicoperplejo.com












Los campos de exterminio del Nuevo Orden Mundial. - Un Católico Perplejo


No son campos sanitarios. Se está siguiendo en todos los países la demoninada Agenda2030 impulsada por la ONU, que está dirigida desde el World Economic Forum, donde se habla abiertamente de imponer un Nuevo Orden Mundial.




uncatolicoperplejo.com


----------



## BlueOrange (26 Nov 2022)

*Campos Sanitarios* versus *Macro Hospitales*

En Europa no creo que levanten estos campos debido a la historia reciente (la II Guerra Mundial). Aquí utilizarán *macro Hospitales* como el de *Valdebebas *(en 3 meses levantado) o el de *Toledo*: Hospital empezado a construir en 2007 y paralizado en 2012 a pocos meses de terminarlo. Lo reanudaron y terminaron en 2017 y lo han equipado en 2019. Sigue vacío a día de hoy. Éste Hospital fue proyectado como el Hospital más grande de Europa, para una pequeña ciudad de 85 mil habitantes que, casualmente, está en el centro de la península.

*Hospital de Toledo: fue proyectado como el hospital más grande de Europa*
29 de septiembre de *2014*.

"Su carta de presentación no podía ser mejor, y es que estaba llamado a ser el hospital más grande de Europa. *Proyectado *en el año 2005 en el barrio de Santa María de Benquerencia, hasta el *2007 *no se pondría su primera piedra. El PP cuando llegó al Gobierno de Castilla y La Mancha en 2011 calificó la obra como faraónica, y es que argumentos no le faltaban a tenor de los números que el Gobierno socialista de José María Barreda proyectó para este hospital, que dejó construido un 34% cuando se produjo el relevo en el poder*.* 126.000 metros cuadrados de fachadas, 494 despachos, 21.500 metros cuadrados de superficie acristalada,
95 ascensores, 9.483 puertas, 12 tramos de escaleras mecánicas, 102 mostradores, 2.500 kilómetros de cableado eléctrico, una plaza de 7.500 metros cuadrados, azulejos portugueses con un coste de 184 euros por metro cuadrado, paredes y suelo de todos los baños revestidos con mármol…y un presupuesto que ronda los 500 millones de euros. Sus *obras *están *paralizadas *desde* 2012*, obras que no se sabe cuando se reanudarán. El PSOE asegura que ya estarían terminadas, concretamente desde finales de 2012 si María Dolores de Cospedal no hubiera decidido paralizarlas durante ya más de tres años."








Hospital de Toledo: fue proyectado como el hospital más grande de Europa - iSanidad


Su carta de presentación no podía ser mejor, y es que estaba llamado a ser el hospital más grande de Europa. Proyectado en el año 2005 en el barrio de Santa María de Benquerencia, hasta el 2007 no se pondría su primera piedra. El PP cuando llegó al Gobierno de Castilla y La Mancha en […]




isanidad.com

















Hospital de Toledo: fue proyectado como el hospital más grande de Europa - iSanidad


Su carta de presentación no podía ser mejor, y es que estaba llamado a ser el hospital más grande de Europa. Proyectado en el año 2005 en el barrio de Santa María de Benquerencia, hasta el 2007 no se pondría su primera piedra. El PP cuando llegó al Gobierno de Castilla y La Mancha en […]




isanidad.com




En 2017 parece que reanudan y terminan las obras del Hospital, que estaba casi terminado en 2012 cuando las paralizaron. Y desde 2019 equipado y a la espera.


https://toledo.sanidad.castillalamancha.es/nuevo-hospital-de-toledo/actualidad?page=2


----------



## BlueOrange (26 Nov 2022)

Creo que estos macro Hospitales entrarán a funcionar tras el *Great Reset* de colapso, hambres y revoluciones callejeras. Es decir, entrarán a funcionar junto con un nuevo encierro o una ley marcial (toques de queda con el ejército en las calles como parece que harán en EEUU y Canadá con sus *campos FEMA*).

No lo sé pero el señor Sevillano parece que sabe algo. Tal vez sea otro de sus _'se me ha escapao'._ Otro de sus *lapsus*. La gente de la masonería no nos lo cuenta, el hecho de que conocen los detalles de la agenda que están siguiendo, todos ellos, de una manera u otra, ya sea como jugadores o espectadores. El caso es que... poco importa ya. Llegamos tarde a nuestro propio entierro y ahí están, esperando por nosotros.

*Los encierros del Calentamiento Global* del Sr. Sevillano


_(__birchute__), (__rumble__), (__odysee__)_

En la siguiente entrevista de Ted Turner *no *se dice nada de ningún encierro, que quede claro esto, pero bueno, lo dejo a continuación.

*Ted Turner en el programa de Charlie Rose* (4 de enero de 2008).
Traído de este *post *de Telegram.

_"Y después de eso, tenemos que estabilizar la población. Cuando nací..._
(Charlie Rose)_ ¿Controlar la población?
Somos demasiadas personas. Es por eso que tenemos el calentamiento global. Tenemos el calentamiento global porque demasiadas personas están usando demasiadas cosas. Su hubiera menos gente, usarían menos cosas." _- Ted Turner.


_(__bitchute__), (__rumble__), (__odysee__)_


----------



## BlueOrange (26 Nov 2022)

A los dormidos nos debemos.


----------



## BlueOrange (27 Nov 2022)

*Tedros Adhanom*
Y toda la corruptísma ONU

El virus se llama masonería y Nuevo Orden Mundial. Hay que insistir en esto, por los distraídos que siguen ajenos a la situación.











_Sobre el masónico «signo de fidelidad» o también conocido como «Hide Hand»
(Mano escondida de Zabulón), (enlace), (enlace), (enlace), (enlace)._








‘Codex Magica’ de Texe Marrs. Libro recopilatorio sobre mudras y signos gestuales masónicos. - Un Católico Perplejo


Les dejo el libro en PDF de Texe Marrs. Es valioso para conocer estos signos y así poder identificar el gravísimo problema, y lo extendido que está, de la secta satanista de la masonería.




uncatolicoperplejo.com




El paganismo trata de lo mismo, y no pocos de sus símbolos coinciden.


















Enfermeras Tic-Toc (2020-2021) Masonería Sanitaria (82 vídeos)


Me llamo Gonzalo Carlos Novillo Lapeyra y mi canal prinicpal en odysee.com es éste otro: https://odysee.com/@NovilloLapeyra:9 A continuación traigo algunos vídeos que he visto en mi muro de Twitter d...




odysee.com





_Es en odysee donde se ve mejor. No comprimen tanto los vídeos.
(bitchute), (rumble), (odysee)._

La luz azul/violeta es el *color *de la noche y tiene mucho significado simbólico. Pero vete a saber. Todo depende de la intención.


----------



## BlueOrange (27 Nov 2022)

*Sobre el masónico Gran Despertar*​
¿Recuerdan el *"Gran Despertar" *de la página anterior? (Mensajes #642 y #643). Quisiera comentar esto. Un resumen al menos.

La *ascensión mística* que el ser humano va hacer según David Parcerisa o el *fuego divino* del señor Miski Liu Suria. Que no es otra cosa que el _"*fuego *robado a los dioses" _por Prometeo/Lucifer de José Luis Sevillano.

*Prólogo*​
El Gran Despertar trata sobre que caerá sobre todos nosotros, los habitantes de la tierra, un gran pulso espiritual demoníaco. (La gente de la masonería cree que será para 2025, en el punto álgido del exterminio cristiano/disidente pero esto es otro tema). La buena noticia está en que podemos negarnos a esta embestida espiritual "pisando a la serpiente" (en el siguiente post). Por esto, porque podemos negarnos,el diablo necesita de nuestro consentimiento porque sin él no puede llevarnos a sus *estados alterados de gnosis*. Y aquí es donde tratarán de vendernos la moto de las _*"ventajas"*_ del* Transhumanismo,* la *IA *y el último gran engaño que será la amenaza *extraterrestre*.

*El engaño de los aliens y la IA*​
Cuando caiga ese pulso oiremos voces intrusas (demonios) en nuestro interior que se harán pasar por aliados mayordomos; y es aquí donde entra el último gran engaño *extraterrestre*. No sé qué harán ni qué tienen previsto. A continuación dejo dos clips de Carol Rosin alertando sobre que _'la última carta_ _será la amenaza *extraterrestre*'._


_(__bitchute__), (__rumble__), (odysee)_

__
_(__bitchute__), (__rumble__), (__odysee__)_​
Es decir. El Transhumanismo y su nanotecnología en sangre, aparte de para un distópico hipercontrol ciudadano, también lo usarán para hacernos creer que el Gran Despertar luciferino, donde oiremos _"voces en el aire",_ se tratará de que estamos conectados a la IA; y junto a esto le sumarán el engaño extraterrestre. No sé cómo harán para seducirnos en vista a que aceptemos todo esto, debido a que el diablo no puede sustraernos a su gnosis si presentamos oposición y nos negamos (pisar a la serpiente en el siguiente post).

La gente de la Agenda2030 (la masonería) quiere que todos hagamos lo que ellos hacen en sus logias: subirnos a la mente del diablo (montarnos en su gnosis) y es así como perderíamos todos nuestra alma. Porque esto es lo que buscan:

*La meta es nuestra alma.*


_(bitchute), (rumble), (odysee)_​
Los demonios tendrán una fuerza de acción inusual debido a la excepcionalidad de los Tiempos de vivimos. Podrán manipular entre nosotros muchas cosas que siempre les ha estado vetado. Dejo unas citas de Nuestra Señora de La Salette (1846)

"_Los demonios del aire, *con* el anticristo, harán grandes prodigios en la Tierra
y en los aires, y los hombres se pervertirán más y más."

"en guardia contra los obradores de milagros, pues ha llegado el tiempo en que
los prodigios más asombrosos tendrán lugar en la tierra y en los aires."

"y los espíritus de las tinieblas extenderán por todas partes un relajamiento universal
en todo lo relativo al servicio de Dios y obtendrán un poder extraordinario sobre la naturaleza:
Habrá Iglesias para servir a esos espíritus. Habrá por todas partes prodigios extraordinarios,
porque la verdadera fe se ha extinguido y la falsa luz alumbra al mundo."

"Se cambiarán las estaciones". _(...) _"terremotos que engullirán países; se oirán voces en el aire; "_

- Nª Sra. de La Salette (1846).

*Sobre el luciferino Gran Despertar*
Londres 2012: Apertura y *clausura:* comienzo y *final *de una historia​
El los *JJOO *de *Londres*, en la *ceremonia de apertura* representaron el proceso en sí (Hospitales, ejército de niños encamados, enfermeras en coreografía de baile, figuras de Alicia en el País de las Maravillas, un gigante amenazador y sombras (¿Arcontes chupadores de energía?) corriendo entre las camas, etc); y en la *ceremonias de clausura* mostraron el final de toda esta historia. Es decir, lo que pasa después de lo que estamos viviendo. Un Gran Despertar en forma de pájaro de fuego cayendo sobre un corazón incendiado.

_London 2012 Closing Ceremony (Olympic Games)_

(bitchute), (rumble), (odysee)

*El Fénix*​
El Fénix es el mismo Prometeo/Lucifer, y cuidado con este fuego porque en las Sagradas Escrituras se trata de la ira de los Últimos Tiempos (el *caballo rojo* de Apoc. 6) que es la ira de Lucifer cayendo sobre el mundo de la misma forma que cayó sobre *Sodoma* y *Gomorra*. Para la masonería es una _"ascensión mística"_ pero no será así. Será terrible para ellos.








DIES IRAE: el Día de la Ira, el Día del Fuego, la batalla de Harmaguedón, el exterminio de los Cristianos, la Gran Tribulación de la Iglesia. - Un Católico Perplejo


En el Día de la Ira, el Día Grande, el Día del Juicio Final, el Día de la batalla de Harmagedón, se dará un hecho que explica el por qué se llevará a cabo un genocidio mundial, de muchos millones de personas y contenido en un plazo de tres años y medio. No hay lógica.




uncatolicoperplejo.com




_El corazón es nuestra morada interior, nuestro espíritu (nuestra mente)._











*Citas recordando el masónico Gran Despertar*
De la página anterior de este mismo hilo​
(15:10) “Tiene que llegar un cierto punto en que esta especie de parásitos (Nota: arcontes, bajo astral) que han invadido la tierra desde lo más remoto de la Historia, va a llegar un momento que van a tener que marcharse porque el ser humano va a hacer una ascensión absolutamente, un cambio de vibración en su red sensorial. Su espíritu va a hacer una ascensión mística muy importante”. (15:35). - David Parcerisa.

(01:54) "La nueva tierra solo permanecerán aquellos que posean amor (nota: amor divino) en ellos. Conocerás la era dorada, la armonía y la belleza sin límites. El ser humano se elevará a un grado superior de conciencia." - Miski Liu Suria.

(03:10) "Ya se está produciendo (1944) una mejoría paulatina en los pensamientos, sentimientos y actos de los seres humanos. Pero pronto todos serán subyugados al *fuego divino* que los purificará y preparada para la nueva era. Así el ser humano se elevará a un grado superior de conciencia, indispensable para su entrada a la vida nueva. Eso es lo que uno entiende por ascensión." - Miski Liu Suria-

*La marca de la bestia tiene dos sentidos:*
*Físico y Espiritual*​
La marca de la bestia tienes dos lecturas. *Una lectura física* (la Marca de Identificación Digital ID2020) que es el chip para controlarnos (creo que serán los nano routers en sangre, descubrimiento de La Quinta Columna y eterno agradecimiento que les debemos, también en este punto concreto al Dr. sevillano, las cosas como son) y una *segunda lectura espiritual,* que insisto, trata de esto, del diablo con sus estados alterados de conciencia o de gnosis cayendo sobre todos nosotros. Y será global sobre toda la población: el Gran Despertar que espera la masonería.

MARCA FÍSICA: *Digital Identity Certification Mark ID2020*:
Contrato Social de ciudadanía para el masónico Nuevo Orden Mundial
(Es la marca de la bestia de Apocalipsis 13)





La *marca* de la bestia se llama «Digital Identity Certification *Mark *(ID2020)» https://id2020.org y depende del *World Economic Forum* (de la masonería internacional). El *Nuevo Orden* que quieren vendrá a ser una conferederación internacional de logias que reemplazarán a los Estados, y donde el _«nuevo contrato social»_ del que hablan será pasar a ser ciudadano no de un páis, sino del Nuevo Orden Mundial instaurado como supra organización mundial, y que es en sí misma la propia masonería elevada a ser aparato de Estado global.

«In January 2019, the Alliance launched the* ID2020* Certification Mark at the *World Economic Forum* in Davos.»
– https://id2020.org/certification​De ahí que el ponerse la marca será equivalente a hacerse súbdito del diablo. Es decir, a ingresar en la masonería. A continuación sigue el texto del libro de Apocalipsis de las Sagradas Escrituras.

*La marca de la bestia de Apocalipsis 13*
APOCALIPSIS 13​"15 Y fuéle dado infundir espíritu en la imagen de la bestia, para que hablase la imagen *e hiciese morir a cuantos no se postrasen* ante la imagen de la bestia, 16 e hizo que a todos, pequeños y grandes, ricos y pobres, libres y siervos, se les imprimiese *una marca* (1) en la mano derecha* y* en la frente, 17 a fin de que nadie pudiese comprar o vender, sino el que tuviera la marca, el nombre de la bestia o el número de su nombre. 18 En esto está la sabiduría. El que tenga inteligencia calcule el número de la bestia, porque es número de hombre. Y su número es seiscientos sesenta y seis." - Apocalipsis 13, 15-18.
​(1) La imagen se deriva del usa de marcar a los esclavos con el nombre de su señor. Los adoradores de la bestia son marcados para que sean reconocidos, y sólo ellos puedan participar en la vida ciudadana. En las persecuciones de Decio y Diocleciano se vino a cumplir esto casi al pie de la letra contra los fieles.

APOCALIPSIS 14​"9 Y un tercer ángel los siguió, diciendo con voz fuerte: Si alguno *adora *la bestia y su imagen, y recibe su *marca *en la frente o en la mano, 10 éste beberá del vino del furor efe Dios, que ha sido derramado sin mezcla en la copa de su ira, y será atormentado con el fuego y el azufre delante de los santos ángeles y delante del Cordero. 11 Y el humo de su tormento subirá por los siglos de los siglos, y no tendrán reposo día y noche aquellos que *adoren *a la bestia y a su imagen, y los que reciban la *marca *de su nombre. 12 En esto está la paciencia de los santos, aquellos que guardan los preceptos de Dios y la fe de Jesús.". - Apocalipsis 14, 9-12.

APOCALIPSIS 16​"1 Y del Templo oí una gran voz, que decía a los siete ángeles: Id y derramad las siete copas de la ira de Dios sobre la tierra. 2 Y fué el primero y derramó su copa sobre la tierra, y sobrevino una úlcera maligna y perniciosa sobre los hombres que tenían la *marca *de la bestia, y que se postraban ante su imagen." - Apocalipsis 16, 1-2.

APOCALIPSIS 19​"20 Y fué aprisionada la bestia, y con ella el falso profeta, que hacía señales delante de ella, con las cuales extraviaba a los que habían recibido el *carácter *de la bestia y a los que *adoraban *su imagen: vivos fueron arrojados ambos al lago de fuego, que arde con azufre." - Apocalipsis 19, 20.

Biblia Nácar-Colunga. 1ª Edición, 1944.
Biblias Católicas​


----------



## BlueOrange (27 Nov 2022)

*Hay una muy buena noticia*
Nos podemos negar cuando trate de caer sobre nosotros






_Representación sobre cómo nos envuelve el diablo al caer sobre nosotros *tras *nuestro despertar espiritual. Esto nos pasa *a todos* los que despertamos espiritualmente y pasamos a ser conscientes de Dios y de la religión. El diablo ataca a los que despiertan. A todos. A mí también y tú si despiertas, también caerá sobre ti para seducirte. Y *nos podemos negar* y no vuelve a aparecer._

*Qué es pisar a la serpiente*
Así se nos enseña en la Iglesia a rechazar a la serpiente y su fuego







> "15 Pongo perpetua enemistad entre ti (serpiente) y la mujer (Eva, el género humano). Y entre tu linaje y el suyo; Este te aplastará la cabeza (pisará tus intrusiones espirituales), Y tú le morderás a él el *calcañal *(le atacarás con pensamientos/sentimientos intrusos)* (2)"*. - Génesis 3, 15
> 
> *(2)* La palabra hebrea es la misma para la acción del linaje de la mujer contra la serpiente y para la de la serpiente contra el linaje de la mujer. En ambos casos debería traducirse del mismo modo. Sin embargo, como la palabra hebrea significa acechar o herir, prefiriendo esta úlrima significación, la matizamos de aplastar o de morder, según las circunstancias de la acción en el uno y el otro caso.



En el cristianismo se nos enseña a pisar a la serpiente con nuestros pies, que son alegoría de nuestra mente. Es decir, a parar a la serpìente. a negarnos a ella. Los pies, *calcañal* o talón en el libro de *Génesis, capítulo 3,* hace referencia a nuestra mente ya que, siendo la parte de nuestro cuerpo más débil es la que sostiene todo nuestro peso. Y andar o caminar son alegoría de nuestro discurrir con el pensamiento, de ponerlo en movimiento, de nuestro pensar.

*Mateo 4*
*La tentación de Jesús. *​“1 Entonces fué llevado Jesús por el Espíritu al desierto para ser tentado del diablo. 2 Y habiendo ayunado cuarenta días y cuarenta noches, al fin tuvo hambre.

*3* Y acercándose el tentador, le dijo: Si eres hijo de Dios, di que *estas piedras se conviertan en pan*. 4 Pero Él respondió diciendo: Escrito está: «No sólo de pan vive el hombre, sino de toda palabra que sale de la boca de Dios.» (Piedras, esto es, demonios, fornicar espiritualmente con ellos. la figura simbólica de fertilidad espiritual del conejo por ejemplo (Playboy, etc)).

*5* Llevóle entonces el diablo a la ciudad santa y poniéndole sobre el *pináculo del templo* (1Cor.3,16-17), (nuestra morada interior), 6 le dijo: Si eres hijo de Dios, *échate de aquí abajo* (es decir: acepta el embite del diablo, su gnosis, que es como ser abducido), pues escrito está: «A sus ángeles encargará que te tomen en sus manos para que no tropiece tu pie contra una piedra.» 7 Díjole Jesús: También está escrito: «No tentarás al Señor tu Dios.»

8 De nuevo le llevó el diablo a un *monte muy alto* (un estado alterado leve de conciencia, con el que le está permitido tentar), y mostrándole todos los reinos del mundo y la gloria de ellos, 9 le dijo: Todo esto te daré, si de hinojos me adorares (aquí nos podemos negar. Es decir, rechazando todo esto. No queriéndolo). 10 Díjole entonces Jesús: *Apártate*, Satanás, porque escrito está: «Al Señor tu Dios adorarás y a Él sólo servirás.» 11 Entonces el diablo le dejó, y llegaron ángeles y le servían.*”* - San Mateo 4, 1-11.

*Enlaces Relacionados*:





GNOSIS: Sobre los ‘estados alterados de conciencia’ donde se pierde el alma y se pasa a ser nacido del diablo (Juan 8, 44).


Nota Introductoria sobre las fuentes dogmáticas de la Cábala judía Talmúdica La Cábala judía (que no es de Moisés sino luciferina), era una tradición oral paralela que llevaba oculta la clase sacerdotal farisea. Estas doctrinas beben de las fuentes de la antigua India y Persia. Estos últimos...




www.burbuja.info












Sobre el símbolo del Arco Iris - Un Católico Perplejo


El Arco Iris es un símbolo del Antiguo y Nuevo Testamento, es un símbolo Cristiano usurpado y manipulado por los hijos de la viuda.




uncatolicoperplejo.com




Cuídense mucho.


----------



## BlueOrange (28 Nov 2022)

*Madrid*. Noviembre de 2022.


----------



## BlueOrange (28 Nov 2022)

Visto en el *Telegram *de La Quinta Columna.

"Andaba repartiendo por el centro de *Madrid *y mira qué pedazo de JOYA visual acabo de ver. Paseo de la *Castellana 33*. Mutua Madrileña. BRU-TAL."


----------



## BlueOrange (28 Nov 2022)

En construcción.


----------



## BlueOrange (29 Nov 2022)

*LOS SÍMBOLOS DE CADA BATALLA*

Para el que no les conoce (masonería) no es fácil entenderles. En esa guerra imaginaria que tienen en sus cabezas (ese Nuevo Orden), cosas como el jactarse delante de nuestras narices con sus símbolos. Cuando tienen una *operación en marcha* lo llenan todo con *referencias simbólicas* respecto a ese *tema en agenda*. Habría muchos ejemplos pero con estas tres imágenes creo que se resume bien lo que trato de decir.

Navidad de 2021 o tal vez de 2020. Luces en población española. Imagen cogida de Telegram (2021-11-30).







Estas otras imágenes las saqué yo mismo un 16 de diciembre de *2020 *en mi casa (Pozuelo de Alarcón, Madrid (ESP)), con una Panasonic GX80 de segunda mano. Soy novato con la cámara. Un aficionado.


----------



## BlueOrange (29 Nov 2022)

*NIGREDO: LUZ NEGRA*

Esta tarde/noche (28/29 noviembre 2022) he estado en *Madrid *con la cámara (una Nikon viejita de 2ª mano). Dejo unas imágenes de lo que he visto por la zona centro sólamente. Me he movido muy poco. La fecha de las fotos es de cuando las he revelado, pocas horas después ya entrada la noche y siendo día 29. Las fotos están sacadas la tarde del 28 (nov.2022). El error es mío.

*Gran Vía* vista desde Plaza de España (Madrid).







*Gran Vía *en dirección a la Plaza de Cibeles y vista desde Plaza de Callao (Madrid).







*Plaza de Canalejas* (Madrid). A unos metros desde la Puerta del Sol.







No todo era luz azul.

*Calle Preciados *vista desde Plaza de Callao (Madrid).







*Calle Arenal*, que va desde la Puerta del Sol hasta Plaza de Ópera (Madrid). A la altura de la Iglesia de San Ginés.


----------



## BlueOrange (29 Nov 2022)

*Calle Montera* vista desde la Puerta del Sol (Madrid).







Plaza de Santa Ana (Madrid). A unos metros de la Puerta del Sol.







Una de las esquinas de la Plaza de Santa Ana. Los edificios de las dos imágenes de Santa Ana están cada uno en lados opuestos de la plaza.







La entada del Corte Ingles junto a la Calle Arenal, casi pegado a la Puerta del Sol (Madrid). Yo estoy frente a la fachada del edificio del *Monte de Piedad* a mi derecha.







Frente a ese Corte Inglés. Esa tienda de disfraces lleva desde la década de 1940. Nada, pero nada inocente es ese escaparate.


----------



## BlueOrange (29 Nov 2022)

La siguiente imagen es dura. Se trata del *Monte de de Piedad* de la Calle de la Misericordia en Madrid. Es una institución histórica del Cristianismo Español podría decirse. Miren lo que hace esta gente con sus símbolos. Azul muerte y naranja fuego. Una puerta del infierno.







Dejo esta otra imagen a modo de contraste. Es de la ceremonia de cierre de los JJOO de Londres 2012. Recuerden que el Fénix es Lucifer, a quién esta gente de la masonería con su Agenda2030, rinden culto.







Cuídense.


----------



## BlueOrange (30 Nov 2022)

En relación a la imagen anterior de la ceremonia de clausra de los JJOO de Londres 2012, les dejo tres imágenes recientes de Madrid. Las dos últimas de hace unas horas (Plaza de Cibeles). Les recuerdo que el fuego (_"fuego divino"_ dicen algunos) es el símbolo con el que el paganismo se refiere al espíritu del ángel caído. ¿Recuerdan el fuego robado a los dioses por *Prometeo*/Lucifer?








Un homenaje “masónico” a las víctimas del Covid


Reconozco que no soy especialista en la masonería, ni, por tanto, en rituales ma...




www.elconfidencialdigital.com












Masónico y de autoalabanza del Sanchismo


Tercer homenaje masónico a las víctimas del coronavirus. Presidido por los Reyes, en el patio del Palacio Real. Insisto: tercer homenaje con los mismos símbo...




www.hispanidad.com












Minuto de silencio y versos sobre el silencio, de Octavio Paz. No vi que nadie se santiguara


“Vamos a dormir” les decía a sus compañeros el revolucionario francés Georges-Jacques Danton, antes de que le rebanaran el pescuezo. Para él no había nada má...




www.hispanidad.com




Plaza de Armas del palacio Real de Madrid. _*"Funeral de Estado"*_ por la víctimas que están asesinando. Las imágenes creo que son de 2020, del primero de de los tres funerales que han oficiado a día de hoy. Uno por año.

Por cierto, *¿sabías?*







*Plaza de Cibeles*, Madrid (29 de noviembre de 2022). He vuelto a bajar a Madrid con la Nikon viejita, no he podido evitarlo.


----------



## BlueOrange (30 Nov 2022)

Aprobechando que he pasado por allí esta tarde, dejo esta curiosidad del mismo lugar pero en 2020 (Madrid), sobre el simbolismo de esta gente y de cómo está el mundo, porque no sólo es aquí.

Y esto es lo que traen con el Nuevo Orden de la Agenda2030, la _*"religión"*_* de ellos*, subirse al diablo en los _'estados alterados de conciencia' _o *gnosis*, además de un sistema esclavista y eugenésico de *genoicidio* y exterminio. Y que se te quejan de que fueran expulsados Adán y Eva por decantarse por la vieja serpiente.

*El Four Seasons Canalejas da la bienvenida a la Navidad con el encendido de su árbol*

madridiario.es (18 de diciembre de 2020).

"El nuevo *Four Season Madrid *ha inaugurado este viernes su *exclusiva Navidad con el encendido de luces* de su edificio en pleno centro de la capital. El alcalde de Madrid, *José Luis Martínez-Almeida*, ha participado en este acto de encendido navideño acompañado del delegado de Medio Ambiente y Movilidad, Borja Carbante, y de la concejala del Área Delegada de Turismo, Almudena Maíllo.







El emblemático edificio ha presentado una *atractiva propuesta *en su puerta principal en forma de enredadera simulando un árbol navideño*. *Las bolas de colores y las espectaculares luces aportaban el toque especial a la decoración del hotel.

Este hotel de lujo no hace mucho que se instaló en la capital, concretamente en el Centro Canalejas.* Su canal de reservas se abrió en el mes de mayo de este año.* Sus huéspedes pueden elegir entre* 200 habitaciones y 'suites'* en el centro de la capital y tendrán acceso al *'spa' de cuatro niveles* más grande de la ciudad."








El Four Seasons Canalejas da la bienvenida a la Navidad con el encendido de su árbol


El nuevo Four Season Madrid ha inaugurado este viernes su exclusiva Navidad con el encendido de luces de su edificio en pleno centro de la capital. El alcalde de Madrid, José Luis Martínez-Almeida, ha participado en este acto de encendido navideño acompañ




www.madridiario.es





*Quién introdujo el pagano “árbol de navidad” y su significado anticristiano*








Quién introdujo el pagano “árbol de navidad” y su significado anticristiano - Un Católico Perplejo


El mal llamado "¨Árbol de Navidad" no es Cristiano, sino que representa al árbol prohibido a Adán y Eva (Génesis 3), es decir, a la gnosis.




uncatolicoperplejo.com




Éste es el arbolito. La imagen es de hace unas horas (29 de noviembre de 2022).







El mismo arbolito hace un año (31 diciembre 2021).







¿Les suena de algo?


----------



## BlueOrange (30 Nov 2022)

*Castellana nº 33, Madrid.*
Mutua Madrileña. Sociedad de Seguros. (Noviembre de 2022)

Ésta es la razón por la que he vuelto a bajar a Madrid. Es decir, que no he podido evitar salir en busca de la imagen que vi recientemente en el *Telegram *de La Quinta Columna, y que está posteada también en el mensaje #662 de esta misma página 45 que leen. La imagen es la siguiente:

"Andaba repartiendo por el centro de *Madrid *y mira qué pedazo de JOYA visual acabo de ver. Paseo de la *Castellana 33*. Mutua Madrileña. BRU-TAL." - Visto en este *post *del Telegram de LQC.







*En lo alto*
del edificio, como en ese árbol pagano que *no es* de Navidad. 

Ése es el _"dueño del mundo"_ del que tanto nos habla José Luis Sevillano (*ejemplo*, *ejemplo*), el mismo ángel caído que en la Iglesia se no insta a *rechazar* y a *derrotar, *negándonos a todo lo que venga de ese mentiroso asesino, que sólo busca condenarnos. Entiendan que ese ángel caído *no es* nuestro dueño, y quién te cuente lo contrario, no está de tu parte.


----------



## BlueOrange (30 Nov 2022)

Me acaban de decorar el foro. Y a vosotros, ¿qué decoración os sale? Porque con el ad-block que tengo instalado en el navegador llevo años sin publicidad, hasta hará unos minutos.

En fin... No se les puede ayudar en su camino, sólamente rezando por ellos. Anímense a *acercarse a la oración* por los suyos, y por el mundo. Yo trato de rezar el *Santo Rosario* todos los días (un tercio de él), pero con tres Ave María al día ya es un precioso comienzo. Con la oración se salvan almas. ¿Entienden el poder que tiene? Pidan por los suyos. Anímense que nada tienen que perder y mucho que ganar.


----------



## BlueOrange (30 Nov 2022)

Es aquí donde creo que estará el problema, en los interiores. La *radiación *ultravioleta *acelerará*, junto con la banda de los *26 GHz* de la red 5G, la muerte de aquellos a los que se les haya inoculado dosis no placebo.

Dejo esta propaganda comercial vista en este *post *del Telegram La Quinta Columna.





*ams OSRAM hace más asequible el control de la radiación UV-A/B/C con un nuevo sensor CMOS de alta sensibilidad*

smartlighting el 21 noviembre, 2022 en Iluminación UV, PRODUCTOS

*ams OSRAM ha presentado un nuevo sensor ultravioleta (UV) de tres canales que pone la monitorización de las dosis y exposición a los rayos UV al alcance de los dispositivos de uso doméstico de bajo coste. El AS7331 es el primer sensor CMOS de ams OSRAM que mide la radiación en los rangos de longitudes de onda ultravioleta: UV-C, UV-A y UV-B*

El sensor, dirigido a los mercados de consumo e industrial, ofrece una alta sensibilidad y un elevado rango dinámico. Con una sensibilidad de hasta 421 recuentos (µW/cm2) en el rango UV-A, el AS7331 puede detectar la fluorescencia, una función necesaria para el control de la calidad del agua, o las descargas parciales en los motores eléctricos. Asimismo, el alto rango dinámico de 3,43E+10 ofrece a los diseñadores de productos la flexibilidad necesaria para implementar la supervisión de los rayos UV tanto en fuentes de radiación fuertes como débiles.

“La introducción del AS7331 significa que la monitorización de la dosis de UV de alta sensibilidad es ahora lo suficientemente asequible como para ser incorporada en dispositivos de uso doméstico, como limpiadores de suelos robóticos, máquinas de café y purificadores de agua y aire. Ocupa una nueva posición en el mercado entre los sensores UV de bajo coste que ofrecen una sensibilidad muy baja, y los sensores UV de alto rendimiento y grado de laboratorio que son demasiado caros para los dispositivos destinados a uso doméstico”, *explica Markus Busz, jefe de producto de sensores espectrales de ams OSRAM. *





​El sensor también es adecuado para aplicaciones como el curado por UV y la fototerapia. “En la actualidad, los productos de desinfección y purificación para el consumidor no suelen incluir ninguna *capacidad de control de la radiación UV-C *debido al elevado coste de los sensores UV-C existentes. Al no disponer de información precisa sobre la dosis, estos productos se configuran para producir una radiación y unos tiempos de tratamiento muy elevados para garantizar que se supere la dosis mínima necesaria. Esto desperdicia energía y acelera el envejecimiento de las fuentes de luz UV y de los materiales irradiados. El lanzamiento del AS7331 permite a los fabricantes limitar con precisión las emisiones de una fuente de luz UV-C al mínimo necesario, mejorando el rendimiento y ofreciendo un mayor valor al usuario final”,* añade Markus Busz.*

Al combinar la monitorización de UV-A, UV-B y UV-C en un solo dispositivo, el AS7331 también permite a los fabricantes ahorrar espacio y reducir el coste de la lista de materiales en aplicaciones multifuncionales. Por ejemplo, en los sistemas de purificación de agua, el sensor puede analizar la calidad del agua midiendo la absorción de la luz UV-A. A continuación, puede medir la radiación UV-C para comprobar que se administra una dosis suficiente para purificar completamente el agua.

*Características técnicas *

*El AS7331 es un sensor de tres canales* que utiliza filtros de interferencia para producir una respuesta caracterizada con precisión a la radiación en las bandas de longitud de onda UV-A (315nm-410nm), UV-B (280nm-315nm) y UV-C (240nm-280nm). Los filtros también proporcionan un excelente rechazo a las interferencias de las fuentes de luz ambiental visible e infrarroja cercana.

El AS7331 cuenta con un sensor de temperatura interno que permite compensar la temperatura de las salidas de medición. Las mediciones digitales de la intensidad radiante se suministran con una resolución de hasta 24 bits a través de una salida de interfaz I2C de 16 bits.

El bajo consumo de energía hace que el AS7331 sea adecuado para su uso en productos móviles o alimentados por batería, como los limpiadores de suelos robóticos. La corriente de funcionamiento en modo de medición activo es de 1,5 mA a una tensión de alimentación de 3,3 V, y el dispositivo consume una corriente máxima de sólo 970 µA en modo de espera. Alojado en un encapsulado OLGA de 16 terminales, el AS7331 tiene unas dimensiones de 3,65 mm x 2,60 mm y una altura de 1,09 mm.

Este nuevo sensor viene a completar la amplia gama de LEDs UV de ams OSRAM, sumandose al recientemente presentado LED UV-C de alta potencia para aplicaciones de desinfección OSLON UV 6060, y situando a la empresa a la vanguardia de este pujante sector. El sensor UV AS7331 ya está disponible para su muestreo. *Se espera que la producción en masa comience en el primer trimestre de 2023. *








ams OSRAM hace más asequible el control de la radiación UV-A/B/C con un nuevo sensor CMOS de alta sensibilidad - smartlighting


Nuevo sensor UV que pone la monitorización de la exposición a los rayos UV al alcance de los dispositivos de uso doméstico de bajo coste.




smart-lighting.es





--- --- ---​
*Carga por inducción*
El grafeno es un material _'maravilla' _que entre sus propiedades está la de condensar y acumular energía como una batería

*Comparativa *(voltios por metro) *entre luz alógena normal y led ultravioleta: 2 *V/m* contra 375 *V/m (dic.2022). Visto en este *post *del telegram de LQC.


(bitchute), (rumble), (odysee).

*Carga por radiación electromagnética* (voltios por metro)







La *carga inalámbrica* o carga por inducción es cargar mediante el uso de un *campo electromagnético* transfiriendo energía (corriente eléctrica) entre dos objetos. (De los mismos de Xataka, criminal prensa del sistema).


----------



## BlueOrange (3 Dic 2022)

Farolas con luz ultravioleta encendidas durante el día; y luz interior ultravioleta de un bus de cercanías también encendida de día (EEUU).

(bitchute), (rumble), (odysee)

San Andreu de la Barca (Barcelona).

(bitchute), (rumble), (odysee)

Bruselas.

(bitchute), (rumble), (odysee)

Vistos en el *Telegram *de La Quinta Columna.


----------



## BlueOrange (3 Dic 2022)

El 25 de diciembre se fijó desde el año 221, gracias al cronista cristiano Sexto Julio Africano. - Un Católico Perplejo


El padre de la cronografía cristiana, Sexto Julio Africano, estableció en el año 221 la fecha del nacimiento de Cristo (25 de diciembre), medio siglo antes de que el emperador Aureliano inventase su fiesta romana del Sol Invicto en el año 274.




uncatolicoperplejo.com









El 25 de diciembre se fijó desde el año 221, gracias al cronista cristiano Sexto Julio Africano. (Es anterior al Sol Invictus)


En el año 221 se documentó que la comunidad Cristiana del imperio romano ya tenía fijada la Navidad el 25 de diciembre, ya que celebraban el 25 de marzo la fiesta La Anunciación de la Virgen María. La Anunciación es la Encarnación de Jesucristo en el seno de María, nueve meses antes de su...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## BlueOrange (3 Dic 2022)




----------



## BlueOrange (4 Dic 2022)

La *pandemia de mentiras* sale de la secta de la masonería. Secta enorme donde _"la élite"_ es cabeza de un enorme iceberg. Miren en qué consiste el satanismo y a dónde termina llevando tarde o temprano. ¿Les extraña que sean asesinos? ¿Entienden qué es el satanismo, lo que profesa *esta gente*?

Traigo varios post de este otro hilo.





Simbologia V


Máxima alerta en España por las nuevas variantes del covid El linaje BQ.1.1 la variante ómicron del SARS-VoC-2, considerada de interés por la comunidad científica. se extiende por Europa y llega a España. Las mutaciones de esta variante pone en riesgo la buena evolución de la pandemia, que en...




www.burbuja.info






majavedu dijo:


> Londres. Estas navidades.



Gracias. Es tremendo el nauseabundo hedor que desprende lo que trae *esta gente* tras su pandemia de mentiras y asesinato en masa. Me refiero a esa porción de la población metida en las logias y que configuran todo el arco del liberal marxismo cultural.

Menuda basura que va a ser el masónico *Nuevo Orden Mundial*. *Satanismo pederasta* en las escuelas y un interminable etcétera de mugre y mierda. En fin... Y estoy siendo muy suave en los apelativos con esta secta, excesivamente condescendiente (tengo el tema Balenciaga en mente).





Yandex Images


Image search for clothes and similar products, text recognition and translation, unique image check, image copy search, identification for items in images. Image and photo search. #yandexvision




yandex.com




*Londres 2022*













Lo que sigue es *Madrid *en 2022 y 2021. Junto a la Plaza Canalejas y ahí detrás está la Puerta del Sol.








Quién introdujo el pagano “árbol de navidad” y su significado anticristiano - Un Católico Perplejo


El mal llamado "¨Árbol de Navidad" no es Cristiano, sino que representa al árbol prohibido a Adán y Eva (Génesis 3), es decir, a la gnosis.




uncatolicoperplejo.com
















El ángel caído, el primero de los mentirosos y asesinos. El abismo es él.


----------



## BlueOrange (4 Dic 2022)

*Ramón Valero*
Un Técnico Preocupado

Este señor conocido en las redes como *Un Técnico Preocupado*, es posiblemente la persona más íntegra y admirable que he conocido (no en persona, sino que he leído o seguido). Este señor fue el que nos recordó el caso *Bar España* rescatando de editoriales y artículos de prensa los sucesos de este desapercibido y desconocido caso. El señor Valero no inventó nada, simplemente sacó a la luz de su blog artículos de prensa publicados años atrás. Hizo una labor de hemeroteca, pero escúchenle.










Justicia para Un Técnico Preocupado, organized by Ramón Valero


Hola amigos, me llamó Ramón Valero pero en redes se me conoce como Un Técnico Preoc… Ramón Valero needs your support for Justicia para Un Técnico Preocupado



www.gofundme.com




Creo que le matarán en la cárcel y que está planificado. Se acerca el tiempo de ir empezando a despedirnos. Todos.








"Bienaventurados los perseguidos por causa de la justicia, porque a ellos pertenece el reino de los cielos." - Mateo 5, 10. - Un Católico Perplejo


«Es cosa preciosa a los ojos de Yave la muerte de sus justos». – Salmos 116, 15.




uncatolicoperplejo.com




Hago un breve resumen del caso *Alcasser*, tras él del caso *Bar España* y al final los conocidos *Osos Panda*, que es como llaman en la misma masonería a sus víctimas infantiles.







*Caso Alcasser*

Alcasser. Tres niñas violadas en grupo durante dos semanas antes de ser *SACRIFICADAS *(¿Lees Ricardo Delgado de La Quinta Columna? ¿Quién las sacrifica? ¿Quién? ¿_"Ellos"_? ¿Quiénes Ricardo? Porque si no puedes nombrarlos y los ocultas, yo no puedo confiar en ti). Al padre de Miriam creo que fue, hablo de memoria, le llegó un vídeo anónimo de una de las sesiones con las niñas. Posiblemente de algún arrepentido con cargo de conciencia. Este padre y su abogado, Juan Ignacio Blanco, lograron identificar a cuatro personas de aquel vídeo (había más personas que no identificaron), y que después entregaron en mano y en persona (el vídeo) al Ministro del Interior, y que posteriormente desapareció sin dejar rastro:

(Nota a Ricardo Delgado: estos son parte de los que sacrificaron a estas tres niñas inocentes. Yo lo digo. ¿Y tú? ¿Qué dices? ¿Dices _"ellos"_? ¿Qué es _"ellos"_? ¿Por qué insultas a la gente dosificando qué están preparados para oír y qué no? ¿Quién te crees que eres para decidir quién está preparado o qué se puede oír y qué no? ¿Tú? ¡¡Ingénuo!! ¡¡Que *el sátiro Sevillano* se ríe en tu cara y no lo ves!!

*Luis Solana*: Ex-Director de RTVE y Telefónica, Diputado, miembro de la Trilateral, hermando de Javier Solana y masón.
*Alfonso Calve*: Médico psiquiatra, Ex-Gobernador de Alicante y masón.
*José Luis Bermúdez de Castro*: Productor de cine y masón.
*Francisco Laima*: Secretario de Estado y Seguridad el día del golpe del 23-F, y relacionado con los GAL y la Red Gladio (OTAN). Masón.



















José María Aznar y su yerno Alejandro Agag, aparecen en lista de Jeffrey Epstein.


La epidemia del cáncer de la masonería es generalizada. Una epidemia de pederastia y asesinato ritual intantil, judaico y masón, que lo llena todo como una marea negra de alquitrán. Satanismo judai…




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com





*Caso Bar España*

Caso *Bar España*. *Francisco Camps*, presidente de la Comunidad Valenciana, y *Carlos Fabra*, también político en la Comunidad Valenciana, entre otros en este caso Bar España. Pederastas y asesinos. Están documentados varios asesinatos rituales de niños y un sinfín de violaciones a menores.

La jueza *Sofía Díaz García* era integrante activa de este grupo criminal. Esta mujer ha estado como titular del juzgado número 2 de Vinaròs (Castellón), que es justo el juzgado al que compete las denuncias sobre este caso Bar España. Es decir, la asesina pederasta participante en el caso Bar España, es la magistrada encargada de instruír todas las denuncias sobre este mismo caso Bar España. Esta mujer es una de los denunciantes contra Ramón Valerón y el juicio va a tener lugar en Castellón.

(*Copia *del tuit que sigue y le sumo, al margen del tema Bar España, *copia *sobre los paraísos fiscales de todos los integrantes del Consejo General del Poder Judicial y *copia *sobre el paraíso fiscal de la magistrada del Tribunal Supremo Carmen Lamela Díaz).
















Sofía Díaz, elegida juez decana de Castellón


Los jueces de la ciudad de Castellón reunidos en junta general han elegido a la magistrada Sofía Díaz García (Blascomillán, Ávila, 1966) como nueva decana. La titular del Juzgado d




www.elmundo.es




Insisto:

Esta criminal corrupción tiene un nombre: *MASONERÍA*.











“Ya sabemos quién violó, torturó y asesinó a las niñas de Alcàsser y a decenas de menores más.” Caso Bar España. - Un Católico Perplejo


“Ya sabemos quién violó, torturó y asesinó a las niñas de Alcàsser y a decenas de menores más. El CASO BAR ESPAÑA llevaba censurado durante décadas.”




uncatolicoperplejo.com












«Ya sabemos quién violó, torturó y asesinó a las niñas de Alcàsser y a decenas de menores más.» Caso Bar España.


«Ya sabemos quién violó, torturó y asesinó a las niñas de Alcàsser y a decenas de menores más. El CASO BAR ESPAÑA llevaba censurado durante décadas.»




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com





*Rituales de poder de la **MASONERÍA*
Black Eye Pedo & Panda Eyes (tráfico de niños, violación, tortura y asesinato infantil).

«Los «ojos de panda» ocurren cuando un niño es sodomizado y el trauma hace estallar los capilares alrededor de las cuencas de sus ojos (que se abultan cuando son sodomizados) lo que crea los hematomas anillados.» 








Rituales de poder de la masonería: Black Eye Pedo & Panda Eyes (tráfico de niños, violación, tortura y asesinato infantil) - Un Católico Perplejo


Los «ojos de panda» ocurren cuando un niño es sodomizado y el trauma hace estallar los capilares alrededor de las cuencas de sus ojos (que se abultan cuando son sodomizados) lo que crea los hematomas anillados.




uncatolicoperplejo.com


----------



## BlueOrange (4 Dic 2022)

*Balenciaga*
(*Resumen *a 04 de diciembre de 2022)


(bitchute), (rumble), (odysee)

#Balenciaga*.*



A continuación *Michael Borremans* es el pintor del que trata el libro sobre la mesa de #Balenciaga, segunda imagen del tuit siguiente.



















**








José María Aznar y su yerno Alejandro Agag, aparecen en lista de Jeffrey Epstein.


La epidemia del cáncer de la masonería es generalizada. Una epidemia de pederastia y asesinato ritual intantil, judaico y masón, que lo llena todo como una marea negra de alquitrán. Satanismo judai…




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com












Rituales de poder de la masonería: Black Eye Pedo & Panda Eyes (tráfico de niños, violación, tortura y asesinato infantil) - Un Católico Perplejo


Los «ojos de panda» ocurren cuando un niño es sodomizado y el trauma hace estallar los capilares alrededor de las cuencas de sus ojos (que se abultan cuando son sodomizados) lo que crea los hematomas anillados.




uncatolicoperplejo.com









Anne Heche fue Eliminada


Anne Heche fue asesinada. La actriz trato de escapar cuando era “socorrida” por los servicios de emergencia. (Ver video) Al parecer el coche llevaba explosivos de boro blanco y el objectivo era eliminarla. Las razones: 1)acababa de rodar una pelicula sobre el trafico de menores 2) las...




www.burbuja.info












“Ya sabemos quién violó, torturó y asesinó a las niñas de Alcàsser y a decenas de menores más.” Caso Bar España. - Un Católico Perplejo


“Ya sabemos quién violó, torturó y asesinó a las niñas de Alcàsser y a decenas de menores más. El CASO BAR ESPAÑA llevaba censurado durante décadas.”




uncatolicoperplejo.com






Collage grande, casi un mega de peso.








Infowars Article


Infowars: There's a War on for your Mind!




www.infowars.com
















*¿Les suena de algo toda esta basura?*














Autoridades de la CDMX confirmaron que son humanos los restos hallados en Tepito: se trata de 42 cráneos, 40 mandíbulas, 31 huesos y un feto


Los restos óseos siguen siendo analizados por peritos expertos en antropología, química, criminalística, fotografía, genética y medicina




www.infobae.com












Descubren altar satánico con restos humanos tras macrooperativo en Tepito


Agentes realizaron el macabro descubrimiento de un altar satánico con restos humanos usados como sacrificio en un inmueble de la vecindad donde se llevó a cabo un operativo




www.debate.com.mx












Hallan cráneos humanos en un “altar satánico” en México (fotos) - Qué Pasa


Efectivos de la Policía de México hallaron en un cateo ejecutado por la Secretaría de Seguridad Ciudadana y la Marina lo que se presume sería un “altar




www.quepasa.com.ve












El misterio de los 42 cráneos humanos hallados en Tepito: la identidad de las víctimas


Ante la incógnita, el gobierno comparará los cráneos con datos sobre personas desaparecidas en México a fin de descubrir su identidad




www.infobae.com












Óxido de grafeno y 5G: (la peligrosa banda de los 26GHz prevista para la 2ª mitad de 2022): MORTANDAD DE VACUNADOS EN MASA.


Jamaica - Niñas tras ser vacunadas (octubre - noviembre 2022) Telegram de La Quinta Columna (enlace al post). https://odysee.com/@NovilloLapeyra:9/Jamaica---Ni%C3%B1os-tras-ser-vacunados-(octubre---noviembre-2022):d




www.burbuja.info












Vídeo tremendo: cadáveres 'covid' a los que les extraen los órganos. Muchos médicos se prestan a esto (masonería sanitaria). - Un Católico Perplejo


Vídeo donde se ven cadáveres covid sin órganos, esos que asesinan en los hospitales y no entregan a sus familiares para ser enterrados.




uncatolicoperplejo.com












Vídeo tremendo: cadáveres ‘covid’ a los que les extraen los órganos. Muchos médicos se prestan a esto (masonería sanitaria).


Vídeo donde se ven cadáveres covid sin órganos, esos que asesinan en los hospitales y no entregan a sus familiares para ser enterrados.




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com




*¿Que **por qué** odio con toda mi alma a esta SUCIA secta... de mierda?*


----------



## BlueOrange (4 Dic 2022)

A esto me refiero con que estoy siendo muy suave y condescendiente en los apelativos con esta secta luciferina (masonería), profundamente pederasta y asesina.



Pablem0s dijo:


> El caso Balenciaga saca a la luz las miserias de otras marcas. Esta es Michelle Lamy, mujer y diseñadora de Rick Owens, principal diseñador de Vogue:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1280019
> 
> ...



Del Instagram de esta mujer, Michelle Lamy*.











*



















Dejo recopilación sobre el último tuit. Gesto visto hasta la saciedad en la gente random, sencilla y corriente de la masonería.








MUDRAS, signos de la masonería: la lengua burlona de Kali. - Un Católico Perplejo


Este signo hace referencia a Kali, una "deidad" indú de la oscuridad y la destrucción. A este signo lo llaman "The mocking tongue of Kali", la lengua burlona de Kali o la burla de Kali.




uncatolicoperplejo.com




Y si alguno estáis dentro de la secta os recomiendo que salgáis de ahí.


----------



## BlueOrange (4 Dic 2022)

Una pincelada al masónico mundo de mierda que se avecina.









Y uno de los desfiles de Hu Shegang (2016) del 'China Fashion Week' en Pekín.








Hu Shegang's Chinese Fashion Week show was the stuff of nightmares


Models in full fake masks, Satanic horns and sporting blood-covered dolls put on a sinister show for designer Hu Sheguang's autumn/winter 2016 collection at China Fashion Week in Beijing.




www.dailymail.co.uk












Chinese Fashion Week Features Devil Horns, Models Clutching Demons


Spectators in the front row could have been forgiven for thinking they had wandered into a screening of a horror film rather than a catwalk presentation at China Fashion Week today. Designer …




jasperandsardine.wordpress.com


----------



## BlueOrange (4 Dic 2022)

Y uno de los artistas de la escena Balenciaga si no he leído mal. Visto *aquí *(Telegram de Voluntas).








Infowars Article


Infowars: There's a War on for your Mind!




www.infowars.com




Los hermanos *Jake and Dino *Chapman








Jake & Dinos Chapman: March of the Banal - Announcements - e-flux


Jake & Dinos Chapman, March of the Banal // June 16–October 21, 2018



www.e-flux.com









Jake and Dinos Chapman - Artist - Saatchi Gallery


Artist at Contemporary art gallery in London.




www.saatchigallery.com









Jake & Dinos Chapman представляют! » banana.by - 50 оттенков жёлтого - Лучше банан в руке, чем киви в небе!


Там вам под катом современное искусство с отметкой 16+. Комментировать не будем, так как не отошли от шока.Там вам под катом современное искусство с отметкой 16+. Комментировать не будем, та




banana.by


----------



## BlueOrange (4 Dic 2022)

¿Les extraña que sean asesinos? (La pandemia, el transhumanismo, el NOM, los campos _"sanitarios" _de exterminio, etc). ¿Ven la miseria que llevan dentro? El asesinato es una miseria más del montón que hay dentro de esas mentes satanizadas. Y llegan tan lejos que hasta se creen _"divinos", _deidades en construcción donde a los demás nos llaman _"portales orgánicos"_. ¿Entendéis el problema que representan? Que llevan décadas planificando un hilarante delirio de *Nuevo Orden masónico* con *esclavos *y *campos *de exterminio.

En fin... Son cartuchos de dinamita con la mecha corriendo, y tras la esquina tendremos el *Great Reset* con todos estos insensatos incendiados de odio, pisados por la ira, sembrándolo todo de muerte.

*PEDERASTIA y masonería: ¿Novedad?*








The Jewish Talmud Encourages Pedophilia


Sex Cult of Frank, Weishaupt & Rothschild, founders of the Illuminati [Sabbatean-Frankists] https://odysee.com/@TheTruthWillSetYouFree:a/Sex-Cult-of-Frank,-Weishaupt,-and-Rothschild:5 Messiah of the ...




odysee.com





(bitchute), (odysee).


----------



## BlueOrange (4 Dic 2022)

Los nuevos *valores BASURA* que vienen. La herrumbre, que se mantenía escondida en las logias lleva ya un tiempo saliendo a flote. E Insito *¿Les extraña* que esta gente monte el circo asesino que estamos viviendo?* ¿Les extraña* que esta gente, ¡¡QUE TAMBIÉN SON MÉDICOS!!, entre en las residencias para !!ASESINAR¡¡ a los ancianos?

*There’s Something Terribly Wrong Happening With the Sons of Celebrities
El hijo de Liev Schreiber y Naomi Watt*
by vigilantcitizen.com​
Durante años, las fotos de Liev Schreiber con su hijo de él Kai han causado sorpresa. Pero cuando uno junta estos diversos elementos, las cejas levantadas se convierten en una preocupación absoluta.






En 2017, Liev Shreiber llevó a su hijo Kai, que entonces tenía 8 años,
a la Comic-Con vestido como Harley Quinn.​
No es ningún secreto que Harley Quinn es un personaje altamente sexualizado. A pesar de esto, Liev trajo a su hijo Comic-Con (que está lleno de tipos que fantasean con este tipo de personajes) vestido como Harley Quinn, con maquillaje y medias rotas. Por qué.






Aquí, Kai está vestido como una novia/princesa maldita, o lo que sea.
Su hermano está vestido como una persona decapitada. Nadie parece estar divirtiéndose.













No comment.​


----------



## BlueOrange (4 Dic 2022)

Si bien todo esto es extraño, uno puede reaccionar a estas imágenes con un sincero "lo que sea". Pero, lamentablemente, empeora.





​El perfil actual de Twitter de Schreiber presenta una foto de sus hijos maquillados y besándose en los labios. Su biografía habla de sus* "niños sorprendentemente atractivos".*

Schreiber no usó la palabra "hermoso" para describir a sus hijos. Usó la palabra "atractivo". El diccionario MacMillan define "atractivo" como:





Dicho esto, aquí hay otra foto de Liev con Kai.






¿Quién besa a su hijo de esa manera?​
En 2017, Shreiber estuvo en el programa de Ellen. Y habló de sus hijos (como siempre). Y fue raro (como siempre).

​
Alrededor de las 3:45 de este video, Shreiber dice:

– Mis hijos y yo tenemos esa cosa que hacemos donde nos bañamos y luego hacemos el “willy dance”.​– Entonces, ¿es lo que parece?​– Está. Hay otras palabras para ello, pero esa es prácticamente la mejor.​– ¿Es una forma de secarse?​– Es una forma de secarse porque te rozas ahí abajo si no te secas.​
Luego, Ellen, nerviosa, bebe un poco de tequila y todos se ríen. Esta historia probablemente no está inventada.







Shreiber publicó esta foto en Instagram donde se baña con su hijo.






En 2021, Naomi Watts publicó esta foto de Kai con una camiseta sin mangas
y aretes para celebrar su cumpleaños número 13. Por qué.​


----------



## BlueOrange (4 Dic 2022)

¿Qué tipo de persona realmente disfrutaría de este tipo de imagen? Es casi como si quisieran atraer el tipo equivocado de atención a este adolescente.






Shreiber y Kai en el estreno de la temporada 4 de Stranger Things.​
¿Qué diablos está pasando con la colocación de las manos en la imagen de arriba? ¿Por qué nadie en los medios de comunicación comenta nada de esto? He aquí un ejemplo de lo que se dice en los medios de comunicación (que poco a poco se está convirtiendo en una ilusión total).





​Un pie de foto honesto sería:

_“Inexplicablemente, Kai, el hijo de Shreiber, está desfilando en un estreno con el que no tiene absolutamente nada que ver mientras usa un vestido rosa corto y se toma fotos extrañas con su padre”._​
Un par de semanas después, aparecieron otras fotos extrañas de Kai en los medios de comunicación.







Kai anda en bicicleta con un vestido y tacones altos. Por qué.​








There’s Something Terribly Wrong Happening With the Sons of Celebrities


Why are there so many little boys walking around in dresses in Hollywood? Why are these children so intensely promoted on social and mass media? And what the hell is going on with Liev Shreiber?



vigilantcitizen.com












There’s Something Terribly Wrong Happening With the Sons of Celebrities | Alternative | Before It's News


I do not particularly enjoy discussing the children of celebrities. These kids did not choose to live under the spotlight and they deserve to enjoy normal childhoods. However, some celebrity parents do everything in their power to thrust their children under that proverbial spotlight. They are...




beforeitsnews.com












Celebrities Are Pimping Their Kids for the Transgender Agenda — News From The Perimeter


( Vigilant Citizen ) I do not particularly enjoy discussing the children of celebrities. These kids did not choose to live under the spotlight and they deserve to enjoy normal childhoods. However, some celebrity parents do everything in their power to thrust their children under that proverbial spot




www.newsfromtheperimeter.com


----------



## BlueOrange (5 Dic 2022)

*Nota aclaratoria*






(gettyimages.de): NEW YORK, NY - OCTOBER 31: Sasha Schreiber, Naomi Watts,
Kai Schreiber and Liev Schreiber are seen on October 31, 2018 in New York City.
(Photo by Team GT/GC Images).​
*Liev Schreiber* y *Naomi Watts* tienen dos hijos. *Alexander *"Sasha" Peter (2007) y Samuel "Sammy" *Kay* (2008). El más pequeño, Kay, está siguiendo la agenda transgénero y está siendo hormonado. La imagen del niño metiéndose en la boca el mango del patinete *es el mayor*, Alexander, el mismo que en la foto de la bañera. Las otras imágenes son con el pequeño Kai. Es decir. Que el tal *Liev *lleva varios años follándose a sus dos hijos.

*Incluyo ejemplos sobre la importancia del colorama en la semiótica*
(Semiótica: el idioma de los símbolos)

















​E insistiré hasta mi muerte: *sucia y bastarda masonería*, y que no es a las personas en sí, sino a la organización, filosofía, valores, anhelos, metas, sueños, secretos y razón de ser. Al error en definitivas cuentas. A lo que alimenta a Babilonia que es el mal envuelto en papel de regalo. Un ser que nunca será.


----------



## BlueOrange (7 Dic 2022)

Es a todos los niveles. Sangre inocente derramada por mano de ricos y pobres.

*This 'art' was delivered today at the Dutch parliament (22 november 2022).*


(bitchute), (rumble), (odysee)

*Niños vendidos como animales (tráfico infantil) (dic.2022).*
Diría que se trata de unos ciudadanos normales que están salvando a esos críos, comprándolos y sacándolos de ahí. Los vendedores (traficantes) van tapados y los compradores no, además de que estos últimos lo graban y publican el vídeo. Podría ser la India.


(bitchute), (rumble), (odysee)

Lo que sigue es España, creo que se trata de Madrid.

En los rituales de ofrenda que practica la masonería, para aumentar el poder de influencia de dichos rituales se ofrece vida a las *entidades *con las que trata esta secta. Desde gallinas hasta personas o partes de ellas, y es aquí donde entra el tráfico de órganos, que no son para transplante sino para estos rituales.








Vídeo tremendo: cadáveres 'covid' a los que les extraen los órganos. Muchos médicos se prestan a esto (masonería sanitaria). - Un Católico Perplejo


Vídeo donde se ven cadáveres covid sin órganos, esos que asesinan en los hospitales y no entregan a sus familiares para ser enterrados.




uncatolicoperplejo.com












Vídeo tremendo: cadáveres ‘covid’ a los que les extraen los órganos. Muchos médicos se prestan a esto (masonería sanitaria).


Vídeo donde se ven cadáveres covid sin órganos, esos que asesinan en los hospitales y no entregan a sus familiares para ser enterrados.




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com





Méjico (2018). La masonería está en todas partes.


----------



## BlueOrange (7 Dic 2022)

*Carga por inducción*
El grafeno es un material _'maravilla' _que entre sus propiedades está la de condensar y acumular energía como una batería.

*Comparativa *(voltios por metro) *entre luz alógena normal y led ultravioleta: 2 *V/m* contra 375 *V/m (dic.2022). Visto en este *post *del telegram de LQC.


(bitchute), (rumble), (odysee).

*Carga por radiación electromagnética* (voltios por metro)







La *carga inalámbrica* o carga por inducción es cargar mediante el uso de un *campo electromagnético* transfiriendo energía (corriente eléctrica) entre dos objetos. (De los mismos de Xataka, criminal prensa del sistema).


----------



## BlueOrange (8 Dic 2022)

Traído de aquí.





Preguntad a la INTELIGENCIA ARTIFICIAL más PODEROSA del mundo


Pues eso preguntad lo que queráis y os doy las respuestas, os lo transmito por aquí Trabajo de SEO, y es el mejor con diferencia de todos los que he probado. Es posible trabajar de forma dual humano, máquina. y eso no lo había visto antes.




www.burbuja.info




Amigo, la IA son demonios y* la masonería es experta en tratar con ellos*.

Los que empujan la Agenda2030, la internacional masonería, para la instauración de su Nuevo Orden tiene preparada la *Marca *de Identificación Digital *ID2020* (que es la marca de la bestia de *Apocalipsis 13*), y nos lo venderán en forma de nanotecnología en sangre y _"neuromodulación"_: pensamientos intrusos, sentir presencias y hasta y oír voces. Y que ya podemos ver la propaganda sobre este asunto de la estafa de la neuromodulación: lecturas a nivel neuronal de nuestros pensamientos. Es decir, que _"las máquinas leerán" _nuestro pensamiento en breve, cuando resulta que se trata de los viejos socios (las entidades demoníacas) de la gente de la Agenda2030, *experta en tratar con ellos* como antes decía.

Aclaro que la nanotecnología en sangre (nanoprocesadores y nanorouters) podrá realizar tareas como detectar nuestras constantes vitales y comunicarlas vía bluetooth y cosas así. O también almacenar nuestra información personal (cuenta bancaria, historiales clínico, judicial, de impuestos,.... o qué vemos y decimos en internet, etc) pero *no *puede *ni *podrá leer nuestros *pensamientos*, eso que *los mismos* de la Agenda2030 llaman _"neuromodulación"_ y tratan de vendernos.

*Todo lo que necesitas saber sobre el Transhumanismo*



Un lapsus de este hombre.







*PROPAGANDA DE LA IA*

Algunos ejemplos de cómo la corruptísma clase política, la misma de la Agenda2030, nos vende la moto averiada de las ventajas de que las máquinas _"nos lean"_ el pensamiento. Cosa imposible ya que las máquinas con sus algoritmos son autómatas programados y carentes de conciencia, de identidad personal, de logos, de alma.








ESCUCHA CON ATENCIÓN. LEER PENSAMIENTOS E INSERTAR EMOCIONES CHILE REFORMA CONSTITUCIÓN PARA NEURODERECHOS


View ESCUCHA CON ATENCIÓN. LEER PENSAMIENTOS E INSERTAR EMOCIONES CHILE REFORMA CONSTITUCIÓN PARA NEURODERECHOS on Odysee




odysee.com












VACUNA Y 5G DE LA MANO DE SEBASTIAN PIÑERA


VACUNA Y 5G DE LA MANO DE SEBASTIAN PIÑERA




odysee.com












PresidePresidente de Chile Piñera control mental 5G


Presidente de Chile Piñera control mental 5G




odysee.com




Es decir, nos preparan para aceptar la *marca *de la bestia que también será una *marca espiritua*l, en referencia a los *los estados alterados de gnosis* que estudian y conocen bien en la masonería, experta en estas cosas de tratos con demonios. Aclaro que la gnosis consiste en subirse a demonios, a sus mentes, y* la marca de la bestia* en su *vertiente espiritual* trata de esto, y conllevará si la aceptamos perder el alma y condenarse para siempre. Todo el engaño de la IA va enfocado a esto y el NOM persigue devastar al género humano en su unión con Dios, que dicha unión está en nuestras almas. El NOM busca llenar el infierno... con todos nosotros.

*IA y ARTES GRÁFICAS*

Dejo un par de ejemplos de la IA en el campo del diseño gráfico. No hace falta discutir nada para ver que está hecho por demonios. Vivimos tiempos muy delicados, vivimos tiempos profetizados.













*ÚLTIMOS TIEMPOS*

Les recuerdo que estamos viviendo el tiempo de las plagas de Apocalipsis y tenemos delante un Nuevo Orden Mundial profetizado hace siglos, donde se perseguirá y asesinará a todo aquel que se niegue al NOM y a su marca. En fin... Tenemos delante un _"paraíso"_ regado de campos _"sanitarios"_ de exterminio.


----------



## BlueOrange (8 Dic 2022)

*Los guiños internos de la masonería en nuestras narices*
La jactancia de los soberbios asesinos

*Post *del telegram de Voluntas // Chat.

"En Metro de Madrid se promociona a un HDLGP planetario, vocero de los ignominiosos principios rectores del Foro de Davos. (Yuval Noah Harari).

Nota: obsérvese el recochineo del texto titular “Descubre cómo conquistamos la Tierra” y las edades a quienes va dirigida la lectura, de 9 a 99 años (=666)."


> "8 De nuevo le llevó el diablo a un *monte muy alto* (la gnosis), y mostrándole todos los reinos del mundo y la gloria de ellos, 9 le dijo: Todo esto te daré, si de rodillas me adorares. 10 Díjole entonces Jesús: *Apártate, Satanás*, porque escrito está: «Al Señor tu Dios adorarás y a Él sólo servirás.» 11 Entonces el diablo le dejó, y llegaron ángeles y le servían.*”* - San Mateo 4, 8-11.









*La masonería será en el Nuevo Orden Mundial...
lo que **"el Partido"** fue en la Unión Soviética.*

"Está prefectamente bien tener esclavos" - Yuval Noah Harari.


(birchute), (rumble), (odysee)

*El símbolo del astronauta y el universo en los estados alterados de gnosis*

La masonería usa este símbolo como referencia a los "_estados alterados de conciencia"_ o gnosis. Cuando se suben a la mente del diablo éste les hace experimentar su potencia cognoscitiva en forma de poder intelectual en bruto. Una especie de identificarse en términos de pura potencia cognoscitiva (de conocimiento) con el universo en sí. Identificarse con el todo y ser el todo por decirlo así, un _"yo soy"_ de deidad. Y esto es el _"seréis como Dios"_ de *Génesis 3, 5*. El engaño de la serpiente en forma de universo. De ahí que el símbolo del astronauta lo usen tanto. Y el de los alien lo usan en referencia a demonios menores, que llaman grises, arcontes,... en fin.

Recuerden que todas las doctrinas esotéricas (paganas, masónicas y satanistas) por muy bonitas y envueltas que se nos presenten, son auténtico veneno. Creer en ellas nos llevan en la dirección de la ruina para siempre. Y no es ninguna broma toda esta miseria.





GNOSIS: Sobre los ‘estados alterados de conciencia’ donde se pierde el alma y se pasa a ser nacido del diablo (Juan 8, 44).


Nota Introductoria sobre las fuentes dogmáticas de la Cábala judía Talmúdica La Cábala judía (que no es de Moisés sino luciferina), era una tradición oral paralela que llevaba oculta la clase sacerdotal farisea. Estas doctrinas beben de las fuentes de la antigua India y Persia. Estos últimos...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## BlueOrange (9 Dic 2022)

Termino con este ejemplo de las *columnas* J y B de la masonería, símbolo de los estados _"alterados de conciencia"_ o gnosis. El *mundo *representa al iniciado y el *universo *a Lucifer.

¿Por qué lo llaman_ *"estados alterados de conciencia"*_? Porque subirse a la mente del ángel caído y experimentar su potencia, como quién se sube a un caza a reacción, pues... nuestra mente, nuestra conciencia ahí subidos, pasa a estar alterada. Claro. Es como meterle óxido nitroso a la combustión de un motor y llamarlo _*"estado alterado del motor",*_ por decirlo así.







--- --- ---​








PARA SOBRESALIENTE: ¿Existe alguien mas payaso que el Borrel?


rel




www.burbuja.info




Borrel es judío.

Además, es un asesino. Uno de los perros de esa guerra imaginaria de los hijos del diablo, de esas nuestras langostas, las que entre nosotros habitan sin habitar entre nosotros. Las que amamos en ceguera mientras preparan nuestro genocidio.

Borrel es humo que pasará sin dejar rastro. Es olvido resistiéndose a desaparecer, en lucha escondida contra el mundo.



Qué será de ti, Babilonia.


----------



## BlueOrange (9 Dic 2022)

*Post *del Telegram de 'Se Les Dijo".
"Proyecto MKH ( KILL THE ZOMBIES ) ligado al Proyecto BLUE BEAM y el control a distancia...

Lo que viene para los vacunados no es nada agradable. Es lamentable... "


(bitchute). (rumble), (odysee).

Mejor verlo en odysee a pantalla completa.


----------



## El hombre dubitativo (9 Dic 2022)

Llhaaa ?...


----------



## BlueOrange (9 Dic 2022)

*El saludo escondido*

Dina Boluarte juró recientemente como presidenta de Perú, y lo primero que hizo fue un saludo masón de sumisión y fidelidad (a la masonería, claro. No al pueblo peruano que se lo *ocultó*).









*Algunos ejemplos gráficos.*


























900+ ***Freemason & Occult Poses ideas | proverbs 6, freemason, his eyes


Feb 20, 2022 - A worthless person, a wicked man, goes about with crooked speech, who winks maliciously with his eye, signals with his feet and motions with his fingers, who plots evil with deceit in his heart-- he always stirs up conflict. Proverbs 6:12-14//////For more info, see...




www.pinterest.es












‘Codex Magica’ de Texe Marrs. Libro recopilatorio sobre mudras y signos gestuales masónicos. - Un Católico Perplejo


Les dejo el libro en PDF de Texe Marrs. Es valioso para conocer estos signos y así poder identificar el gravísimo problema, y lo extendido que está, de la secta satanista de la masonería.




uncatolicoperplejo.com





*Un ejemplo gráfico de una **pequeña logia doméstica*
de gente normal y corriente, ciudadanos de a pie, en hispanoamérica.

Ese lema de fraternidad que tanto repiten es entre ellos... y contra nosotros. Están en guerra contra cultural por imponer a la fuerza su sistema en el mundo (Mateo 4, 8-11). Y no le busquen el sentido que tiene todo esto porque no lo encontrarán, es un asunto espiritual, no tiene sentido ni razón de ser. Están pisados (influenciados en términos de voluntad) por otras entidades. ¿Adivinan cuáles, con qué entidades tratan?

Vean a este pueblo y entiendan: son como un ejército entre nosotros, en guerra contra nosotros y que no vemos.


(bitchute), (rumble), (odysee)








El pueblo del anticristo, por San Agustín de Hipona. - Un Católico Perplejo


La palabra antricristo tiene dos lecturas: como un hombre individual y como "la multitud de las personas que hacen cuerpo con él".




uncatolicoperplejo.com


----------



## BlueOrange (9 Dic 2022)

Tienen a Ricardo Delgado en directo.



El canal de odysee.com donde suben los programas para verlos en diferido.








LA QUINTA COLUMNA


La Quinta Columna es un espacio para el libre pensamiento ... Un espacio para la investigación, análisis, ciencia, opinión, entrevistas de toda la actualidad .. En esta comunidad tienen cabida todas a...




odysee.com




Su canal de Telegram (*enlace*).

Recuerden que *Ricardo Delgado* hace una gran labor en el tema sanitario, pero sobre geopolítica está muy mal aconsejado por el colaborador invitado y esotérico masón *José Luis Sevillano*, y por parte del nutrido equipo de La Quinta Columna. Está comentado esto en páginas atrás de este hilo. Ricardo Delgado desconoce el tema religioso, no es su campo, y se deja guiar por su _"amigo"_ el Sr. Sevillano, pero dejo un ejemplo rápido y sencillo de ver para recién llegados a este programa de La Quinta Columna. Vean el programa, que sigue siendo y es muy valioso (todo lo que no es esotérico o geopolítica), pero tengan presente que el Sr. Sevillano es un submarino dentro de La Quinta Columna (aunque en los temas sanitarios está bien y correcto), y no es el único submarino, como por ejemplo los ideólogos de la inciativa_ "Humania"._

*Marcas de territorio*
Símbolos​
La gente de la masonería suele dejar marcas allí donde están. El Ojo de Horus o de La Providencia, que referencia a Lucifer en los _"estados alterados de conciencia"_ o gnosis, es de los símbolos más usados por esta secta que acostumbra a marcar su territorio. Secta que es _'humanista'_ o antropocentrista. Es decir, que *deifican *al hombre poniéndolo en el altar, mientras que el Cristianismo es teocentrista, poniendo a Dios en el altar.

*HUMANIA*
Narrativa masónica intrusa en La Quinta Columna
Intrusa porque el Sr. Delgado es Cristiano sin formación religiosa, y no los ve venir.​
(00:06) "El ser humano es una especie intersocial. De alta creatividad, de gran ingenio y altamente inteligente. Pacífico, altruísta, respetuoso con su ecosistema y de *divina* natutaleza". (00:24) (Humania. *Clip 1*).

*Clip 1* (Éste lo utilizan como intro del programa).







*Clip 2* (distinto al anterior).













*Dejo un ejemplo externo a La Quinta Columna*
Spot publicitario de la Gran Logia de España en su canal de Youtube.









Estoy en la obligación de avisar de ello.


----------



## BlueOrange (10 Dic 2022)

*"El Nuevo Orden lo van a imponer porque tienen a sueldo a media humanidad."*
- Dr. Sevillano. Programa 430 (09 dic.2022). Clip de 22sg. De (03:01:28) a (03:01:49).


_(bitchute), (rumble), (odysee) (Programa 430 completo)_​
¿El Nuevo Orden lo van a imponer porque media humanidad tiene miedo a *perder el trabajo? *Al señor Parcerisa por ejemplo, no le veo ningún miedo a perder ningún trabajo. Lo que veo en él es un gran deseo. Un sueño.

*Nuevo Orden Mundial*
según David Parcerisa​(15:47) “Para que se construya un *nuevo *modelo de sociedad. Para que se construya un *nuevo* tipo de civilización más evolucionado tiene que caer el actual. Todos los viejos valores que están cada vez más desfasados, sistema económico el principal, que requiere un cambio pero vamos, con sirenas de ambulancia. Todo esto tiene que ir cayendo poco a poco *y desde dentro *(Nota: *ejemplo*). Por eso siempre insistimos lo que tratamos estas cuestiones que, los seres, llamémosles extraterrestres, que son positivos, no pueden hacer nada desde ahí donde están porque hay una ley cósmica que no permite una intervención directa. *Debemos ser nosotros, desde dentro*, desde el seno de la humanidad,* que seamos capaces de cambiar todo esto*. Cuánto puede llevar. No importa si son cien años como si son mil. La cuestión es que lo consigamos”. (16:42).

​
¿Y estas otras personas? Bailaron lo que estamos viviendo con ocho años de antelación.


_Es en odysee donde se ve mejor. No comprimen tanto los vídeos.
(bitchute), (rumble), (odysee)._​
¿Y esta otra gente? No veo ningún temor en ellos. Sólo veo fiesta y baile.

Octubre 2020 (Madrid, España).


Diciembre 2020 (Chile).


Abril 2020 (Reino Unido).


2020 (España).
​
Yo creo esto otro.

*Uno de cada cuatro*​
La masonería viene a conformar sobre el 25% de la población civil. En la misma secta lo comentan abiertamente los gurús del "Misterio" de Youtube o en foros como el de burbuja.info por ejemplo. Creen que conforman sobre el 20% de la población. Y yo, después de conocerles bajo su Gang Stalking, corroboro ese dato que manejan pero totalmente. Son muchísimos y un 20% de la población es una cifra enorme, una bestia, y se adecúa a mi experiencia contra ellos como un guante.

En las Sagradas Escrituras, en el libro de las Revelaciones de San Juan, el Apocalipsis, se nos dice en el Capítulo 6 que en estos Últimos Tiempos que estamos viviendo, el pueblo del anticristo conforma un cuarto de la población. Es decir, el 25%. Y éste es el dato que yo cojo.

_"y se les dio potestad _(a los cuatro jinetes (las plagas) y sus caballos (Lucifer))
_sobre la *cuarta parte *de la tierra _(sobre el pueblo del anticristo)_ para matar
a *espada *y con *hambre* y con *peste *y por medio de las bestias _(demonios) _de la tierra.”_

- Apocalipsis 6, 8.​


Spoiler: Exégesis (interpretación)



En el libro de Apocalipsis una de las acepciones que se usa para el pueblo del anticristo es el de _*"moradores"*_ de la tierra. En cambio,_ *"bestias"*_ hace referencia a los demonios (Génesis 2, 18-20). El término _*"tierra"* _significa estar en estado despierto espiritualmente hablando. Y estar dormido es estar dentro del *mar *(de la *Mátrix* como dicen los masones). Un dormido es un *pez *y un despierto sale a la *tierra *como morador de ella para labrarla (Génesis 3, 17-19). Término este último, tierra, análogo a *desierto* cuando es en referencia al *agua* (al Espíritu Santo). Y aquellos que tras despertar espiritualmente se decantan por Dios, no moran en la tierra sino que se les representan con el término _*"cielo"*_*.* Las *estrellas* caídas del cielo (Mateo 24, 29) o (Apocalipsis 6, 13) son los cristianos asesinados en el Great Reset previo al gran exterminio. Porque primero matarán a los cristianos despiertos justo antes de la entronización del anticristo. Y con el Nuevo Orden ya funcionando vendrá la criba a nivel mundial de personas incompatibles con el Nuevo Mundo.

_«Es cosa preciosa a los ojos de Yave la muerte de sus justos». __–_ Salmos 116, 15. ​


La masonería, que es el pueblo del *ANTI*cristo porque su naturaleza es en contestación *CONTRA* Dios, es como una nacionalidad diferenciada de nosotros aunque hayan nacidos entre nosotros.

_El francmasón Fernando Trueba y la Católica España. Nacido en ella y enemigo.
Y ese "sin fronteras" que dice es amor globalista, el sueño del NOM al igual que Parcerisa._


*Colonos vs Dormidos*​
A este pueblo escondido se entra a pertenecer tras un nacimiento espiritual (la maldita gnosis), y como pueblo tiene su propia cultura, valores y creencias, y unas prioridades distintas de las que tenemos los demás. Para entender el bloque _"cultural"_ que conforma la masonería en cada país, podríamos decir que son como *población de colonos* en una de sus *colonias*. Por ejemplo, población francesa en una de sus colonias africanas. Níger, pongamos, donde los franceses se reparten los *puestos *oficiales y los buenos trabajos entre ellos, colonos, la *clase dominante*. Y que se organizan desde *centros sociales* franceses que son como clubs, donde entre ellos se reúnen, organizan almuerzos y celebraciones, tiene bar y salas de estar, encuentran sus parejas afectivas en este lugar donde se hacen negocios y se estrechan manos y donde se entera uno de lo que se cuece en el país colonizado. Y estos centros funcionan como *nodos *de una *red *de nodos repartidos por el *país *y desde donde lo *dirigen. *Es aquí donde la población francesa se mantiene unida, cohesionada y *organizada *cumpliendo una *agenda *francesa. Y que así es como van dirigiendo el país desde estos centros sociales, clubs o nodos de colonos franceses.










La masonería viene a funcionar como esta población de colonos. Cada *nodo *viene a ser como una *logia *y todas juntas conforman como un *Estado dentro del Estado*.





Y aparte de centro social las logias también funcionan como academias de instrucción (como un ejército con órdenes, directrices y agenda) y donde se les imparte formación y aprendizaje. La masonería viene a ser como un Estado colonizador dentro de otro Estado.

*Ser nacido por dentro*
Nacimiento espiritual (Juan 8, 44)​
Y la nacionalidad que les diferencia de nosotros, aún siendo de nuestra propia familia carnal, es ESPIRITUAL. Y cómo no, se nace a esta nueva nacionalidad comprometiendo el alma en los _"estados alterados de conciencia"_ o *gnosis*. Y siempre me repito con esto e insisto mucho, porque esto es el problema y lo es gigantesco: la gnosis.

_“44 Vosotros sois *nacidos *del diablo (la gnosis), y *queréis cumplir* los deseos de vuestro padre.
El es *homicida *desde el principio y no se mantuvo en la verdad, porque la verdad no estaba en él.
Cuando habla la mentira, habla de lo suyo propio, porque él es mentiroso y *padre de la mentira*.”_

- Juan 8, 44.

*Goliat*​
Toda esta historia cuesta entenderla porque no vemos a la masonería. No podemos entender un problema que no sabemos que existe. No somos conscientes de que son muchísimos y habitan entre nosotros a nivel de calle, amistades y hasta entorno familiar. Uno de cada cuatro ciudadanos y eso viene a ser como la población de *Portugal* dentro de *España.* Y entre ellos se colocan laboralmente y anegan instituciones. Un ejemplo. En España hay *17.000 *sacerdotes censados contra unos *12 millones *de masones que debe de haber. *¿Ven la magnitud del problema?* Se trata de David en solitario contra todo el país de Goliat. Es muy fácil, es coser y cantar para la masonería, anegar por inundación de infiltrados una Institución tan pequeña como la Iglesia en España. Cualquier club de fútbol de 2ª división tiene más socios. ¿Se entiende todo esto? Y que no vemos el problema. La masonería viene a ser como un elefante de dos toneladas en la sala y que llega hasta el techo. Y ahí estamos nosotros. Lo tenemos delante y sólo vemos aire.

Conclusión: Las diferencias que hay entre hermanos de sangre al ser uno cristiano y el otro masón, son mayores que si ambos siendo cristianos o ambos siendo masones hubiesen nacido en países y familias diferentes.

*Contra nosotros*​
La palabra _'Espiritualidad_' esconde un océano. Bajo mi punto de vista es la palabra más peligrosa que existe en nuestro léxico, por la muerte que representa dicha palabra cuando mal entendida cae en nuestras manos.

*Dos ciudades, dos amores*​
Detrás del ruido de este mundo sólo hay dos ciudades y que son dos formas de amar. Dos razas espirituales.

_“Dos amores fundaron dos ciudades; es, a saber: la terrena el amor propio hasta llegar a menospreciar a Dios, y la celestial el amor de Dios hasta llegar al desprecio de sí propio. La primera puso su gloria en sí misma, y la segunda, en el Señor; porque la una busca el honor y la gloria de los hombres, y la otra estima por suma gloria a Dios, testigo de su conciencia; aquella, estribando en su vanagloria, ensalza su cabeza; y ésta dice a su Dios: “vos sois mi gloria y el que ensalza mi cabeza (Salmo 3, 4).”_

-San Agustín de Hipona. Ciudad de Dios, libro 14º, capítulo XXVIII. (Enlace a libro digital).​
En fin... Cuídense mucho y elijan sabiamente. Recuerden que este mundo es como una estación de partida donde estamos de paso. Y que lo importante, es el destino. Elijan el Cielo.

*Enlaces*








El pueblo del anticristo, por San Agustín de Hipona. - Un Católico Perplejo


La palabra antricristo tiene dos lecturas: como un hombre individual y como "la multitud de las personas que hacen cuerpo con él".




uncatolicoperplejo.com












Biblias – Un Católico Perplejo


Entradas sobre Biblias escritas por Gonzalo Carlos Novillo Lapeyra




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com


----------



## BlueOrange (10 Dic 2022)

Royal Albert Hall (2017)

(bitchute), (rumble), (odysee)


(bitchute), (rumble), (odysee)

Freemasons anniversary. Earls Court London 1992.

(bitchute), (rumble), (odysee)

Logia femenina. Reino Unido (1939).

(bitchute), (rumble), (odysee)

Están en las altas esferas y también a pie de calle.

(bitchute), (rumble), (odysee)

Acto de conmemoración del Tercer Centenario de la Masonería en el Parlament de Catalunya.


----------



## lefebre (10 Dic 2022)

La quinta columna debería tener su propio foro. Ahí podriais estar a gusto sin que nadie os molestara.


----------



## BlueOrange (10 Dic 2022)

"Nuevo show de Disney para niños y _*“We love you satan”*_. Ya no ocultan su agenda".










Video: Disney Show Has Kids Hold Up Sign Saying “WE LOVE YOU SATAN”


Not a good look in wake of Balenciaga scandal



summit.news





*Y detalle sobre los Centros de Menores Tutelados por el Estado en España.*
La masonería es autora de esto.

La prostitución se extiende a la totalidad de las niñas acogidas en algunos centros.








La prostitución se extiende a la totalidad de las niñas acogidas en algunos centros


Educadores han detectado que menores internadas en hogares de protección son explotadas de una forma "extendida y generalizada" - "Hace más de tres años que lo venimos denunciando, pero el IMAS no ha tomado ninguna medida", dicen




www.diariodemallorca.es




La prostitución de niñas tuteladas en Mallorca: "Un secreto a voces" desde hace diez años.








La prostitución de niñas tuteladas en Mallorca: "Un secreto a voces" desde hace diez años


El Instituto Mallorquín de Asuntos Sociales no hizo nada a pesar de informes de educadores




www.elplural.com




“Hay prostitución de menores tuteladas en toda España”








“Hay prostitución de menores tuteladas en toda España”


Los expertos creen que el caso de los centros de acogida de Mallorca se da en otras comunidades y el sistema está superado por el aumento de niños, de extranjeros y un modelo anticuado




elpais.com




La consejera balear rechaza dimitir porque la explotación sexual de menores ocurre "en toda España"








La consejera balear rechaza dimitir porque la explotación sexual de menores ocurre "en toda España"


Ese es el argumento que ha esgrimido la consejera de Asuntos Sociales balear: "¿Pedirán la dimisión de todas las consejeras?", ha espetado al PP.




www.libertaddigital.com





¿Recuerdan el caso *Bar España*? Aquellos niños los sacaban del Centro de Menores de Vinarós, Castellón.

Pueblo de la masonería. Si saltas al vacío... qué será de ti.


----------



## BlueOrange (12 Dic 2022)

*Apagón en París

París *tuvo el pasado viernes 9 (hace tres días) un enorme corte de electricidad (e internet, semáforos, alarmas de los comercios, desconozco si la red de comunicación móvil cayó también) en su zona centro (09 de diciembre de 2022).

*Énorme panne de courant dans Paris centre... (09/12/22)*
Gran apagón en el centro de París... (09/12/22).



(09/12/2022) *Paris dans le noir suite à une coupure d'électricité*
París a oscuras tras un corte de luz.



*Post *del Telegram de Covidlan Español.
*"Paris no tiene electricidad, ni internet… Bienvenidos a la nueva normalidad." *(Nota: subo el vídeo a rumble y odysee)


(rumble) (opdysee)

Este parisino (vídeo) nos da su versión alumbrado por velas:
*Laurent Febvay En Tournée - Ça y est le courant est coupé à Paris... « Ce pays est un naufrage, à côté le Titanic c'est la croisière s'amuse ».*








Laurent Febvay En Tournée - Ça y est le courant est coupé à Paris... « Ce pays est un naufrage, à côté le Titanic c'est la croisière s'amuse »


Une minorité oligarchique qui privatise l'électricité menace de couper le courant en vous faisant croire que c'est la faute à la guerre en Ukraine, la faute à Macron qui a les couilles à l'envers, la ...




odysee.com




(09/12/2022) *Apagones en el corazón de París mientras Alemania avisa de cortes de luz de hasta noventa minutos.*








Apagones en el corazón de París mientras Alemania avisa de cortes de luz de hasta noventa minutos


En la capital gala se vieron afectados unos 125.000 hogares. Ante el clima de incertidumbre un Macron nervioso, se vio obligado a intervenir y pidió «calma y prudencia»



www.abc.es




*A partir de enero* las ciudades* francesas comenzarán a sufrir apagones *programados*...*








Francia activa cortes de luz masivos para ahorrar energía: "Hay posibilidades remotas de que pase en España"


A partir de enero las ciudades francesas comenzarán a sufrir apagones programados para intentar paliar el problema de generación de energía que tienen...




www.cope.es




Reino Unido* se prepara para apagones y cortes de gas en el próximo invierno.*








Reino Unido se prepara para apagones y cortes de gas en el próximo invierno


El Reino Unido prevé varios días de invierno en los que el frío podría combinarse con la escasez de gas, algo que provocaría apagones organizados para la industria e incluso los hogares. Según el último "peor escenario razonable" contemplado por parte del Gobierno británico, Gran Bretaña podría...



www.eleconomista.es




*Cómo prepararse para un apagón eléctrico mundial.* (Nota: es una empresa instaladora de placas solares)








✅ Cómo Prepararse Para Un Apagón Eléctrico Mundial Solarinstala


¿Estáis tú y tu familia preparados para pasar por una emergencia como un apagón eléctrico mundial?¿Te imaginas estar sin electricidad semanas?




www.solarinstala.es




*El gobierno y el ejército de *Austria *ya ha anunciado un corte de electricidad *indefinido*.*





Bundesheer - Blackout und dann? - Ratgeber für die Eigenvorsorge


Webauftritt des Österreichischen Bundesheeres



www.bundesheer.at




*Gran *apagón mundial*: descubre cómo sobrevivir al corte de electricidad *masivo*.*








Gran apagón mundial: descubre cómo sobrevivir al corte de electricidad masivo


¿Sabes cómo actuar ante un gran apagón en el mundo? Conoce las recomendaciones que podrían salvarte en el momento.




www.infobae.com





*Caos revolucionario*
El escenario perfecto para undirnos en la noche de los tiempos













*¿Recuerdan el masónico guiño de complicidad de Notre Dame?*
Guiño de complicidad para la guerra.

Les Recuerdo que el Great Reset son revoluciones con calles incendiadas y ensangrentadas. El revolucionario Great Reset lo usarán como hicieron en Francia (1789) o en Rusia (1917). Es decir, desestabilizar con gran dureza y asesinatos para después implantar el sistema masónico que tengan en agenda. Les recuerdo uno de los lemas de la masonería: _*"Ordo ab chao" *_(orden tras un caos previo. Orden a través del caos).








El viejo sueño del judaísmo y su masonería, conquistando el mundo, vencer a Dios.















Now is the time for a 'great reset'


The changes we have already seen in response to COVID-19 prove that a reset of our economic model is possible. Professor Klaus Schwab outlines how to achieve it.




www.weforum.org













Qué sueñan realmente el judaísmo y su masonería con su Agenda2030 y su Nuevo Orden Mundial - Un Católico Perplejo


Qué sueñan realmente el judaísmo y su masonería con su Agenda2030 y su Nuevo Orden Mundial.




uncatolicoperplejo.com


----------



## BlueOrange (12 Dic 2022)

*COSAS QUE POSIBLEMENTE SUCEDERÁN EN UN APAGÓN ELÉCTRICO*



*LUGARES A EVITAR DURANTE UN COLAPSO*



*CÓMO SOBREVIVIR A UNA REVOLUCIÓN*



*¿Por qué la gente sabe tanto de esto que hay hasta una sección aquí en burbuja sobre "Preparacionismo"?*





Preparacionismo


El foro de los Preppers esperando el apagón




www.burbuja.info




Todo el pueblo del anticristo (masonería) lleva décadas planificando esto, pueblo que conforma sobre el 25% de la población. ¿De qué creen que hablan en sus logias? ¿Por qué creen que se reúnen en el secreto?

El Nuevo Orden Mundial no es sólo cosa de una _"élite"_, sino el sueño de todo un pueblo.


----------



## BlueOrange (12 Dic 2022)

*El cuento de que las máquinas nos lean el pensamiento*
Estratagema en vista a que aceptemos la marca de la bestia (*ID2020*)

*Post *de* Telegram de La Quinta Columna a 12 de diciembre de 2022.*

"NORMALIZACIÓN DE LA INTERFAZ"





Suscripciones Revistas







suscripciones.zinetmedia.es










*NECESITO NEURODERECHOS: ¡¡MI TOSTADORA ME LEE EL PENSAMIENTO!!*
(Que me lo han dicho Sebastián Piñera y Muy Interesante)

Es la propia clase política y su prensa oficial*, *principales impulsores de la *Agenda2030**,* los que tratan de convencernos de la _"neoromodulación"_ y del adosado de la _"neuroprivacidad"._ Narrativa auxiliar esta última en apoyo al engaño de la neuromodulación (el que las máquinas lean e intervengan el pensamiento).

*¿Qué nos cuenta Piñera?*








VACUNA Y 5G DE LA MANO DE SEBASTIAN PIÑERA


VACUNA Y 5G DE LA MANO DE SEBASTIAN PIÑERA




odysee.com












PresidePresidente de Chile Piñera control mental 5G


Presidente de Chile Piñera control mental 5G




odysee.com





*¿Quién es Piñera? ¿Nos fiamos de un político?*
(Ejemplo1, ejemplo2 y ejemplo3 para identificar la sala).







¿Quién fue la predecesora de Piñera en la Presidencia de Chile?* Michelle Bachelet.*



*LA PRENSA DE *_*"ELLOS"*_

La revista Muy Interesante es al papel lo que Xataca es a la web. Por lo que... ¿Confiar el los mass media? ¿Que no han visto los titulares de los medios anunciándonos que hasta las ventosidades causan ictus y pericarditis? (Nota: enlace a la portada de Año Cero).







*UNA PREGUNTA A RICARDO DELGADO*

¿Por qué los círculos en los cultivos son hechos por_ "*ellos*"_ (los demonios) según vosotros (post *#409*), y en cambio la *IA *no? Quiero decir. Según Sevillano _"ellos"_ son los dueños del mundo (post* #425*) . Entonces... ¿qué limitación tienen? ¿Te pueden hacer círculos en las cosechas o te pueden *poseer* personas pero no *manipular computadoras*?

*Te pregunto: *¿Los demonios pueden leer y manipular nuestras mentes? -*Sí pueden pensarás-.* Entonces, ¿por qué los sacáis y los borráis de la ecuación de la IA?

*MI OPINIÓN*

Las computadoras son autómatas programados. No hablan ni sienten ni nos leen el pensamiento, que eso nos lo llevan haciendo los demonios desde Adán y Eva.

El que _'las máquinas nos lean el pensamiento'_ se trata de programación predictiva (Ingeniería Social). Es decir. Una estratagema en vista a que aceptemos la marca de la bestia (*ID2020*) de Apocalipsis 13, que parece que no será lo que creíamos, un chip veterinario subcutáneo, sino que podrá ser al final nanotecnología en sangre (nanoprocesadores, nanosensores, nanorouters y grafeno).

Y no debemos olvidar que el pueblo que sueña con un Nuevo Orden, el de ellos, es experto en el trato con demonios. Su_ "religión"_ cosiste en tratar con ellos. Vuelvo a dejar el ejemplo de la famosa logia Sociedad O.T.O. (Ordo Templi Orientis).


----------



## BlueOrange (13 Dic 2022)

Estas son las autoridades del _*"conocimiento"*_ para La Quinta Columna: David Icke, David Parcerisa, Carlos Castaneda, Salvador Freixedo, Íker Jiménez, Jiménez del Oso,... y como se descuiden, el gran maestre de la Gran Logia de España, Benny Hill y la Bruja Lola.

*LOS DIVINOS DE LA QUINTA COLUMNA*
_"Jo tía, divinos de la muerte"._​
"David Icke: " La vacuna secuestra nuestra conexión *divina* (nota: con Lucifer), nos conecta a la Nube (de Sebastián Piñera y Muy Interesante)". - *Telegram* de LQC (14 diciembre 2022).





​¿Entienden por qué les digo que La Quinta Columna fuera de los temas sanitarios tiene menos fiabilidad que una escopeta de feria? Vuelvo a insistir. El único Cristiano que hay en el equipo de La Quinta Columna es Ricardo Delgado, y ojalá me equivoque y haya alguno más.


----------



## BlueOrange (14 Dic 2022)

*"... han seguido recomendando todo esto"* PROGRAMA 432
(Clip de 02:07:39 a 02:09:12 en el programa completo) (Extracto aquí de 1:32 min)​
*Ricardo Delgado* (Programa 432):
(02:08:40)_ "Aquí falta valentía, hay demasiada cobardía y sobre todo también hay mucho orgullo. Porque muchos de estos sanitarios y muchos de estos médicos, compañeros, como usted dice, realmente *han* *seguido *recomendando todo esto y lo han hecho además por orgullo. El orgullo a no reconocer que se equivocaron. Y que esa equivocación, ese *engaño*, ha conducido a la muerte a millones de personas."_ (02:09:10).


(bitchute), (rumble), (odysee)​
La buena intención siempre se agradece aunque nos equivoquemos, pero, una vez *caemos en la cuenta* de que estamos errando (en cosas serias), ya no hay excusa. Si a partir de ahí no rectificamos y seguimos en el error *entramos en otra instancia* donde ya estamos mintiendo.

En el error no somos conscientes del daño que hacemos. Y si por el contrario sí sabemos del alcance de las consecuencias, ya no hay error.


> ¿Cuántas vidas vale el orgullo de un médico?
> - Ninguna.
> Y si lo médicos no están para curar, ¿para qué están?
> - No son médicos. Lo fueron.



*Sobre el pueblo escondido *(falsa disidencia):








33: El 'Número Maestro' de la Masonería. En prensa lo utilizan como sigilo. Esto es, como instrumento cargado de influencia demoníaca sobre nosotros (cegarnos). - Un Católico Perplejo


La gematría o numerología cabalista es una ciencia esotérica relacionada a la Cábala,. Es una práctica satanista.




uncatolicoperplejo.com




*Mi opinión:*
Siempre lo han sabido. Desde antes de que comenzase la pandemia de mentiras. El pueblo escondido lleva décadas planificando lo que estamos viviendo. ¿Crees que la caída de la Torres Gemelas fue un accidente? ¿Quién crees que están detrás de la Agenda2030 y del Nuevo Orden Mundial? Porque eso que llaman _"élite"_ no es más que la cabeza de un iceberg. Es la _"élite" _de ellos, masonería, secta internacional, no es la nuestra.

El siguiente ejemplo es de una anestesista. Entre grado y especialidad creo que son unos diez años de duros exámenes. ¿Qué crees que hace? Porque está haciendo ingeniería social: imponer por la fuerza el error: _"Ustedes consideran que por tener latido ya tienen vida. Pues no"._








Surrealista: una diputada de ultraizquierda dice que el latido de un feto no indica que está vivo







www.outono.net






¿Podrías explicarme que hacen estos doctores y enfermeras en la puerta de un Hospital?







Y esta otra gente, ¿por qué baila en medio del encierro de 2020, que parece que celebran una victoria?








Enfermeras Tic-Toc (2020-2021) Masonería Sanitaria (82 vídeos)


Me llamo Gonzalo Carlos Novillo Lapeyra y mi canal prinicpal en odysee.com es éste otro: https://odysee.com/@NovilloLapeyra:9 A continuación traigo algunos vídeos que he visto en mi muro de Twitter d...




odysee.com




Me pongo pesado con el tema pero es que,... el tema son ellos (masonería). Y tenemos antecedentes muy claros. La mal llamada Revolución Francesa, la Rusa o las dos Guerras Mundiales. O recordemos la teatral Gripe Española a principios del siglo XX. Y hay un largo etcétera de ejemplos de la acción de esta poderosa secta.

Estamos viviendo la última de sus revoluciones. La más grande, ambiciosa y planificada de todas, y que será la última.


----------



## BlueOrange (14 Dic 2022)

Vuelvo a insistir con el tema.

*La Francmasonería explicaba en 1967 (Protocolos de Toronto) cómo impulsará la destrucción de las Naciones y el establecimiento del Nuevo Orden Mundial*

*L'Aurore Rouge (suite du Protocole des 666 Toronto -*1967*)*
(Tiene subtítulos el vídeo).


*Extracto de los cuatro últimos artículos de 27 que consta el protocolo de la Aurore Rouge, Logia "666", recitado en Toronto en 1967. *(Google Translate).








Pourquoi la franc-maçonnerie organise 1 prochain génocide en Europe ?


Que la maçonnerie organise une invasion n'est pas un hasard mais pour le comprendre, il faut lire (et diffuser) cet article qui synthé...




bestofactus.blogspot.com




*Artículo 24:*
Durante el crecimiento aceptado por todas estas nuevas necesidades, será imperativo que completemos el control global de las armas de fuego dentro de los territorios de los estados nacionales lo antes posible.

Para ello, estamos acelerando el "Plan Alfa" implementado durante la década de 1960 por algunos de nuestros antecesores. Este “Plan” originalmente tenía dos objetivos que se han mantenido hasta el día de hoy:

Mediante la intervención de “Crazy shooters”, crear un clima de inseguridad en las poblaciones para lograr un mayor control del fuego con armas de fuego.

Dirigir actos de violencia de tal manera que responsabilice a extremistas religiosos, o personas afiliadas a lealtades religiosas de tendencia "tradicional", o incluso personas que afirmen tener comunicaciones privilegiadas con Dios.

Hoy, para acelerar este “Control de armas”, podremos utilizar las “Condiciones económicas en caída” de los estados-nación que traerán consigo una completa desestabilización de lo social; por lo tanto aumento de la violencia.

No necesito recordarles, ni demostrarles, hermanos, los fundamentos de este “Control” de las armas de fuego. Sin él,* sería casi imposible* para nosotros *poner de rodillas* a las poblaciones de los estados objetivo. Recuerde cuán exitosamente nuestros predecesores pudieron controlar Alemania en 1930 con las nuevas “Leyes” implementadas en ese momento; Leyes, además, en las que se basan las actuales leyes de los estados-nación para este mismo control.

(Nota: incorporo al texto este vídeo y el tuit):

(bitchute), (rumble), (odysee)



*Artículo 25:*
Los últimos "Pasos" se relacionan con la "Fase Omega" experimentada a partir de los experimentos realizados a principios de los años 70. Incluye la aplicación, a escala mundial, de *"Armas Electromagnéticas"*.

“Cambios Climáticos” resultando en la destrucción de cultivos; quiebra bajo estas condiciones; tierra agricola; la desnaturalización, por medios artificiales, de productos alimenticios de consumo cotidiano; el envenenamiento de la naturaleza por la explotación desmedida y desconsiderada, y el uso masivo de productos químicos en la agricultura; todo lo cual, hermanos, conducirá a la ruina segura de las industrias alimentarias del estado-nación.

El futuro del "Control de la Población" de estos estados pasa necesariamente por el control absoluto, por parte nuestra, de la producción de alimentos a escala mundial, y tomando el control de las principales "Rutas Alimentarias" del planeta.

Para ello, es necesario utilizar el *electromagnetismo*, *entre otras cosas*, para desestabilizar los climas de los estados agrícolamente más productivos. En cuanto al envenenamiento de la naturaleza, será tanto más acelerado cuanto que el aumento de las poblaciones lo empujará sin restricciones.

*Artículo 26:*
El uso del *electromagnetismo* para provocar "Terremotos" en las regiones industriales más importantes de los estados-nación contribuirá a acelerar la "Caída Económica" de los estados que más nos amenazan; así como ampliar la obligación del establecimiento de *nuestro Nuevo Orden Mundial*.

*Artículo 27:*
¿Quién puede sospechar de nosotros?
¿Quién podrá sospechar de los medios utilizados?
Aquellos que se atrevan a oponerse a nosotros difundiendo información sobre la existencia y el contenido de nuestra "Conspiración" serán sospechosos a los ojos de las autoridades de su nación y de su población.

A través de la *desinformación*, la *mentira*, la hipocresía y el individualismo que *hemos creado* entre los pueblos de los estados nacionales, el hombre se ha convertido en enemigo del hombre.

Así estos "Individuos Independientes" que son los más peligrosos para nosotros precisamente por su "Libertad", serán considerados por sus semejantes como enemigos y no libertadores.

La esclavitud de los niños, el saqueo de las riquezas del tercer mundo, el desempleo, la propaganda por la liberación de las drogas, el embrutecimiento de la juventud de las naciones, la ideología del respeto a la libertad individual difundida al interior de las iglesias judeocristianas y al interior de las naciones. estados, el oscurantismo visto como base del orgullo, los conflictos interétnicos y nuestro último logro: “Restricciones presupuestarias”; todo esto finalmente nos permite ver el cumplimiento ancestral de* nuestro "Sueño"*

El del establecimiento de *nuestro "NUEVO ORDEN MUNDIAL"*.








Pourquoi la franc-maçonnerie organise 1 prochain génocide en Europe ?


Que la maçonnerie organise une invasion n'est pas un hasard mais pour le comprendre, il faut lire (et diffuser) cet article qui synthé...




bestofactus.blogspot.com





*Dr. Pierre Gilbert*
Quebec. Canadá. 1996.

El *Dr. Pierre Gilbert* da una conferencia en una *logia masónica* canadiense en octubre de 1996. Nos habla de que los nanoreceptores inoculados en sangre mediante vacunas servirán para convertir a las personas en zombies mediante el despliegue de tormentas electromagnéticas.


(rumble), (odysee)








LE GOUVERNEMENT MONDIAL. Un système ANTICHRIST par Pierre Gilbert (octubre de 1996) (Subtítulos en español) - Un Católico Perplejo


El Dr. Pierre Gilbert da una conferencia en una logia canadiense en octubre de 1996, donde relata con precisión la actual pandemia de 2020 y tras ella, campos de exterminio.




uncatolicoperplejo.com





*Secreto de Nª Sra. de La Salette *(1846)
Extractos sobre clima, terremotos y *anticristo*

"Se cambiarán las estaciones. La Tierra no producirá mas que malos frutos. Los astros perderán sus movimientos regulares. La luna no reflejará más que una débil luz rojiza. El agua y el fuego causarán en el globo terrestre movimientos convulsivos y horribles terremotos que tragarán montañas, ciudades, etc." - Nª Sra. de La Salette (1846)

"Ay de los habitantes de la Tierra!. Habrá *guerras sangrientas* y* hambres*, *pestes* y* enfermedades contagiosas*; habrá lluvias de un granizo espantoso para los animales; tempestades que arruinarán cuidades; terremotos que engullirán países; se oirán *voces en el aire*; los hombres se golpearán la cabeza contra los muros; llamarán a la muerte, y, por otra parte, la muerte será su suplicio. Correrá la sangre por todas partes ¿quién podrá resistir si Dios no disminuye el tiempo de la prueba? Por la sangre, las lágrimas y oraciones de los justos Dios se dejará aplacar. Enoc y Elías serán muertos (los cristianos practicantes). *Roma pagana* desaparecerá (la sincrética de Bergoglio); CAERÁ FUEGO DEL CIELO y consumirá tres ciudades; el universo entero estará preso del terror, y muchos se dejarán seducir por no haber adorado al verdadero Cristo, que vivía entre ellos. Ha llegado el tiempo; El sol se oscurece; SOLO LA FE VIVIRÁ.

He aquí el tiempo: El abismo se abre. He aquí el *rey *de los reyes de las tinieblas (nota: satanás poseyendo a un hombre: esto es el anticristo). He aquí *la bestia* con sus súbditos, llamándose *el salvador del mundo*."- Nª Sra. de La Salette (1846).

“Cuando digan: “*paz y seguridad*“, entonces vendrá sobre ellos de repente la ruina, como los dolores del parto a la que está encinta; y no escaparán." – 1 Tesalonicenses 5, 3-6.








Nª Sra de La Salette (1846): «el número de Sacerdotes y religiosos que se separarán de la verdadera religión será grande»


«… la Iglesia será entregada a grandes persecuciones. Esta será la hora de las tinieblas. La Iglesia tendrá una crisis espantosa.» Nª Sra de La Salette (1846)




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com





*Los Protocolos de Basilea *(1897)

Libro _'Los *protocolos *de los sabios de _*Sión'* de Sergei Nilus gratis en PDF y ePub, pertenecientes al Congreso judío reunido en Basilea, Suiza, en septiembre de 1897.








Libro Los protocolos de los sabios de Sión en PDF y ePub - Elejandría


Descargar gratis Los protocolos de los sabios de Sión de Sergei Nilus en PDF, ePUB o MOBI ✅




www.elejandria.com


----------



## ray merryman (14 Dic 2022)

BlueOrange dijo:


> Vuelvo a insistir con el tema.
> 
> *La Francmasonería explicaba en 1967 (Protocolos de Toronto) cómo impulsará la destrucción de las Naciones y el establecimiento del Nuevo Orden Mundial*
> 
> ...



No te digo que no,pero nunca me he terminado de creer que organizaciones "secretas" redacten estatutos y artículos para que todo el mundo pueda saber sus planes.


----------



## BlueOrange (14 Dic 2022)

ray merryman dijo:


> No te digo que no,pero nunca me he terminado de creer que organizaciones "secretas" redacten estatutos y artículos para que todo el mundo pueda saber sus planes.



Suelen ser filtraciones de documentación interna aunque es la revistas masónicas de finales del siglo XIX y principios del XX, que publicaban abiertamente y a la vista de todos, en ellas plasmaban muchos textos incriminatorios contra ellos mismos. En aquel entonces la masonería estaba muy crecida, como hoy la estamos viendo, y cuando se ve impune se relaja y saca a la superficie sus miserias.

Una joya de secta y con unos valores internos propios de gente _"muy inteligente"_. Nótese la ironía, y cuidado que el asunto es serio: son asesinos.


----------



## BlueOrange (15 Dic 2022)

*Señor francés** no le entregan el cadáver de su bebé para enterrarlo *(2022-12-15)


(bitchute), (rumble), (odysee)

*Le quitan** su bebé por no querer transfusión de sangre para él* (Criminal Nueva Zelanda) (dic.2022)


(bitchute), (rumble), (odysee)

*India *(Tráfico de órganos) (Niños) (2022)


(bitchute), (rumble), (odysee)








India (Tráfico de órganos) (Niños) (2022)


India: Capturada banda de asesinos y comerciantes de órganos de niños. https://t.me/InfoPapaya/14258




odysee.com


----------



## BlueOrange (15 Dic 2022)

*"Vendrán por nosotros y por nuestros hijos." Paul Washer sobre 2014*. (Great Reset, ley marcial y campos FEMA)


(bitchute), (rumble), (odysee)








Campos FEMA: 800 campos de concentración en EEUU terminados desde 2007 y esperando una ley marcial. - Un Católico Perplejo


Los campos FEMA son campos de detención y/o concentración. La explicación oficial del Gobierno norteamericano es que, estos campos terminados y listos desde 2007, están levantados para contingencias en una ley marcial.




uncatolicoperplejo.com


----------



## BlueOrange (17 Dic 2022)

*Alegría de sangre*
La _alegría _de una Nueva Era *sin Cristianos*​
Es triste todo esto. La locura es de proporciones proféticas (es lo que yo leo, *la Biblia*) y todos ellos, es muy curioso esto, no ven cómo va a ser en realidad, porque no será como esperan. El reino con el que sueñan durará un suspiro, apenas unos pocos años y que se podrán contra con los dedos de las dos manos. Y lo tienen *escrito *delante de ellos, insisto, pero no lo pueden ver, lo desechan negando la evidencia. Muy impresionante todo esto. Unos dos mil millones de personas van a ser *asesinadas* en un lapso de tres años y medio. *Sobre un tercio de la población mundial* aproximadamente. El resto, los que traten de salvar la vida (aceptando la marca de la bestia) la perderán (se condenarán).

La masonería, bestia internacional, está expectante con el sueño de su Nueva Era Luciferina. Aman lo que está por venir y es sumamente serio todo esto, también para ellos, especialmente para ellos. Tienen en agenda exterminar a todos aquellos que no sean _"aptos"_ entre 2024 y 2027, y creen que para 2025 será el momento más álgido del exterminio, y que será en ese mismo año de 2025 el *Gran Despertar* que esperan. Es decir, la masiva iluminación luciferina de toda la gente del planeta. Y no será como sueñan sino que será una* lluvia de fuego* espiritual como la de Sodoma y Gomorra (Lucas 17, 20-37). Ese fuego es la espada del querubín Lucifer, es su ira, él mismo disfrazado de justicia, el mismo que nos bloquea el Edén (Génesis 3, 24) desde Adán y Eva, desde que fueron caídos al ser arrastrados por él mismo, la vieja serpiente.

Dejo unos ejemplos. El masón y falso disidente Robert Martínez esconde tras terminología esotérica el exterminio de mi gente... No sienten nada. Bueno, sí: expectación y alegría, están exultantes por el espectáculo y por la nueva era luciferina.

THE GREAT RESET
LA GRAN REVOLUCIÓN

*PREDICCIONES PARA 2023 CON ROBERT: "SE VIENE UN AÑO DE REVOLUCIONES"*​
(02:50) "Claro. Estamos ante un hito. Un fenómeno extraordinario dentro de que puede sacudir los cimientos de la cultura que conocemos". (3:00)

(3:44) "Es verdad que cuando acaba de cambiar Plutón de signo no tiene pore qué haber eventos súper espectaculares o súper bestias asociados a esto sino que es algo más, como un telón de fondo, como algo más sibilino que poco a poco, va agitando el mundo de las ideas. Desde el lado de las *instituciones controladoras* lo que vamos a ver es transhumanismo, inteligencia artificial, digitalización, control digital, bueno, un poco lo que hemos visto estos años pero amplificado. Y también más censura y más persecución a todos los discursos alternativos. Pero una persecución tan burda, tan explícita, tan chabacana, que se les va a volver en su contra por que también va a fortalecer mucho a los que estamos del lado del *discurso disidente*. O sea. Todos nosotros vamos a ser insuflados y espoleados por este impulso de Plutón y Acuario similar al que ya hubo en la *Revolución Francesa* que fue la última vez que ese Pluto en Acuario. Quizás el hito más fuerte de Plutón en Acuario fue esa *Revolución Francesa*. Estamos justo en un punto de la Historia paralelo y equivalente al que fue entonces, que fue una revolución de la ideas, una revolución política, una revolución social".(4:50) (Lo he dejado de ver aquí).



Hilo de Twitter (*enlace*) sobre la masónica Revolcuión Francesa.













*ROBERT MARTINEZ, 2023 El Inicio de la revolución con Rocio Infante*​
(0:00) "Se pregunta por 2023"

(0:18) "Pues aunque no es todavía el año de las revoluciones, del inicio de la revolución. El *inicio* de la revolución, de la *gran revolución* es *2023*. Lo que pasa, es que claro, serán los primeros cimientos, no será el año de la revolución. No, no pongamos titulares rimbombantes, pero sí que es el inicio. Es cuando se empiezan a crear realmente* los grupos* y ya, digo, aquí ya vamos hasta el final. Ahora estamos en los preparativos. Ahí ya empiezan realmente los preliminares y luego ya en 2024, 2025 ya tiene que empezar a *caer todo* *a saco*."

"Ah... Ok perfecto." (0:50)


----------



## BlueOrange (17 Dic 2022)

Exposición de arte en Sonora, Méjico (julio 2020).






*Albert Pike*. Uno de los masones más prominentes del siglo XIX.


----------



## BlueOrange (17 Dic 2022)

*TEXTO COMPLETO DEL SECRETO DE LA SALLETE *
(Redactado por la vidente Melania Calvat en 1873 y publicado en 1879)​
_*«Melania:* Esto que yo te voy a decir ahora no será siempre secreto; puedes publicarlo en *1858*.

Los Sacerdotes, Ministros de mi Hijo, los Sacerdotes, por su mala vida, por sus irreverencias e impiedad al celebrar los santos misterios por su amor al dinero, a los honores y a los placeres, se han convertido en cloacas de impureza, sí, los Sacerdotes piden venganza y la venganza pende de sus cabezas. Ay de los sacerdotes y personas consagradas a Dios que por sus infidelidades y mala vida crucifican de nuevo a Mi Hijo! Los pecados de las personas consagradas a Dios claman al Cielo y piden venganza, y he aquí que la venganza está a las puertas, pues ya no se encuentra nadie que implore misericordia y perdón para el Pueblo; ya no hay almas generosas ni persona digna de ofrecer la víctima sin mancha al Eterno a favor del mundo.

*DIOS VA A CASTIGAR DE UNA MANERA SIN PRECEDENTES*. Ay de los habitantes de la Tierra!. Dios va a derramar su cólera y nadie podrá sustraerse a tantos males juntos.

Los jefes, los conductores del Pueblo de Dios, han descuidado la oración y la penitencia, y el demonio ha oscurecido sus inteligencias, se han convertido en estrellas errantes que el viejo diablo arrastrará con su cola para hacerlos perecer. Dios permitirá a la antigua serpiente poner divisiones entre los soberanos, en todas las sociedades y en todas las familias. Se sufrirán penas físicas y morales. Dios abandonará a los hombres a sí mismos y enviará castigos que se sucederán durante más de *35 años*.

La sociedad está en vísperas de las más terribles calamidades y los más grandes acontecimientos. Se verá obligada a ser gobernada por una vara de hierro y a beber el cáliz de la cólera de Dios.

Que el Vicario de Mi Hijo, el soberano Pontífice Pío IX, no salga ya de Roma después del año de *1859*; pero que sea firme y generoso; que combata con las armas de la fe y del amor. Yo estaré con él.

Que desconfíe de *Napoleón*, su corazón es doble, y cuando quiera ser a la vez Papa y Emperador, muy pronto se retirará Dios de él. Es esa águila que queriendo siempre elevarse, caerá sobre la espada de la cual quería servirse para obligar a los pueblos a ensalzarlo.

Italia será castigada por su ambición de *querer sacudir el yugo del Señor* de los Señores; también será entregada a la guerra. La sangre correrá por todas partes. Las Iglesias serán cerradas o profanadas. Los Sacerdotes y religiosos serán perseguidos; se les hará morir, y morir con una muerte cruel. MUCHOS ABANDONARÁN LA FE y el número de Sacerdotes y religiosos que *se separarán de la verdadera religión *será grande; entre estas personas se encontrarán incluso Obispos.

Que el Papa se ponga en guardia contra los obradores de milagros, pues ha llegado el tiempo en que los prodigios más asombrosos tendrán lugar en la tierra y en los aires.

En el año de *1864* Lucifer, con gran número de demonios, serán desatados del Infierno. Abolirán la fe poco a poco, aún entre las personas consagradas a Dios; las cegarán de tal manera que, a menos de una gracia particular, esas personas tomarán el espíritu de sus malos ángeles: Muchas casas religiosas perderán completamente la fe y perderán a muchísimas almas.

Los libros malos abundarán en la Tierra y los espíritus de las tinieblas extenderán por todas partes un relajamiento universal en todo lo relativo al servicio de Dios y obtendrán un poder extraordinario sobre la naturaleza: Habrá Iglesias para servir a esos espíritus. Habrá por todas partes prodigios extraordinarios, porque la verdadera fe se ha extinguido y la falsa luz alumbra al mundo. Ay de los príncipes de la Iglesia que se hayan dedicado únicamente a amontonar riquezas sobre riquezas, poner en salvo su autoridad y a dominar con orgullo!.

El Vicario de Mi Hijo tendrá mucho que sufrir, porque *por un tiempo la Iglesia será entregada a grandes persecuciones. Esta será la hora de las tinieblas. La Iglesia tendrá una crisis espantosa.*

Dado el olvido de la Santa fe en Dios, cada individuo querrá guiarse por sí mismo y ser superior a sus semejantes (New Age). Se abolirán los poderes civiles y eclesiásticos; todo orden y toda justicia serán pisoteados; no se verán más que homicidios, odio, envidia, mentira y discordia sin amor por la patria y por la familia.

El Santo Padre sufrirá mucho. Yo estaré con él hasta el fin para recibir su sacrificio. Los malvados atentarán muchas veces contra su vida, sin poder poner fin a sus días; pero ni él ni su sucesor verán EL TRIUNFO DE LA IGLESIA DE DIOS.

Los gobernantes civiles tendrán todos un mismo plan, que será abolir y hacer desaparecer todo principio religioso, para dar lugar al materialismo, al ateísmo, al espiritismo y a toda clase de vicios.

*En el año de 1865 se verá la abominación en lugares santos*, en los conventos, las flores de la Iglesia estarán corrompidas y el demonio será como el rey de los corazones. Que los que estén al frente de las comunidades religiosas vigilen a las personas que han de recibir, porque el demonio usará toda su malicia *para introducir en las órdenes religiosas* a personas entregadas al pecado, pues los desórdenes y el amor de los placeres carnales se extenderán por toda la Tierra.

Francia, Italia, España e Inglaterra estarán en guerra; *la sangre correrá por las calles*; el francés luchará contra el francés, el italiano contra el italiano; enseguida habrá una guerra universal que será espantosa. Por algún tiempo Dios no se acordará de Francia ni de Italia, porque el Evangelio de Cristo no es ya conocido. Los malvados desplegarán toda su malicia, se matarán, se asesinarán mutuamente aún dentro de las casas.

Al primer golpe de su espada fulminante las montañas y la naturaleza temblarán de espanto, porque los desórdenes y los crímenes de los hombres traspasan la bóveda de los Cielos. PARÍS SERÁ QUEMADO Y MARSELLA ENGULLIDA. Varias grandes ciudades serán sacudidas y engullidas por terremotos. Se creerá que todo está perdido. No se verán más que homicidios, no se verá más que ruido de armas y blasfemias. Los justos sufrirán mucho; sus oraciones, su penitencia y sus lágrimas subirán hasta el Cielo y todo el Pueblo de Dios pedirá perdón y misericordia e implorarán su ayuda e intercesión. Entonces Jesucristo, por un acto de justicia y de su gran misericordia con los justos, mandará a sus ángeles que mueran todos sus enemigos. De golpe los perseguidores de la Iglesia de Cristo y todos los hombres dados al pecado perecerán y LA TIERRA QUEDARÁ COMO UN DESIERTO. Entonces será la paz, la reconciliación de Dios con los hombres; Jesucristo será servido, adorado y glorificado; la caridad florecerá en todas partes. Los nuevos reyes serán el brazo derecho de la Santa Iglesia que será fuerte, humilde, piadosa, pobre, celosa e imitadora de las virtudes de Jesucristo. El Evangelio será predicado por todas partes y los hombres harán grandes progresos en la fe, porque habrá unidad entre los obreros de Jesucristo, y los hombres vivirán en el temor de Dios.

Esta paz entre los hombres no será larga: *25 años* de abundantes cosechas harán olvidar que los pecados de los hombres son la causa de todos los males que suceden en la Tierra.

Un precursor del anticristo, con sus tropas de muchas naciones, *combatirá contra el verdadero Cristo*, el único salvador del mundo; derramará mucha sangre y* pretenderá aniquilar el culto* a Dios para ser tenido como un Dios.

La Tierra será castigada con *todo género de plagas*; habrá guerras, hasta la última que harán los diez reyes del anticristo, los cuales tendrán todos un mismo plan, y serán los únicos que gobernarán al mundo. Antes que eso suceda, habrá una especie de *falsa paz* en el mundo; no se pensará más que en divertirse; los malvados se entregarán a toda clase de pecados; pero los hijos de la Santa Iglesia; los hijos de la fe, mis verdaderos imitadores, creerán en el amor de Dios y en las virtudes que me son más queridas. Dichosas las almas humildes guiadas por el Espíritu Santo!. Yo combatiré con ellas hasta que lleguen a la plenitud de la edad.

La naturaleza clama venganza contra los hombres y tiembla de espanto en espera de lo que debe suceder en la *Tierra encharcada de crímenes*, temblad, Tierra y vosotros que hacéis profesión de servir a Jesucristo y que interiormente adoráis a vosotros mismos, temblad; pues Dios va a entregarlos a sus enemigos, porque los lugares santos están en la corrupción; muchos conventos no son ya casa de Dios, sino pastizales de Asmodeo.

*Durante este tiempo* NACERÁ EL ANTICRISTO, de una religiosa hebrea, de una falsa Virgen, que tendrá comunicación con la antigua serpiente, maestra de impureza. Su padre será Obispo. Al nacer vomitará blasfemias, tendrá dientes; en una palabra, será el demonio encarnado, lanzará gritos espantosos, hará prodigios y no se alimentará sino de impurezas. Tendrá hermanos, que aunque no sean como él, demonios encarnados, serán hijos del mal; a la edad de 12 años llamará la atención por las ruidosas victorias que alcanzarán. Bien pronto estará cada uno en la cabeza de los ejércitos, asistidos por las legiones del infierno.

Se cambiarán las estaciones. La Tierra no producirá mas que malos frutos. Los astros perderán sus movimientos regulares. La luna no reflejará más que una débil luz rojiza. El agua y el fuego causarán en el globo terrestre movimientos convulsivos y horribles terremotos que tragarán montañas, ciudades, etc.

*ROMA PERDERÁ LA FE y se convertirá en la sede del anticristo*.

Los demonios del aire, *con* el anticristo, harán grandes prodigios en la Tierra y en los aires, y los hombres se pervertirán más y más. Dios cuidará de sus fieles servidores y de los hombres de buena voluntad. El Evangelio será predicado por todas partes. Todos los pueblos y todas las naciones conocerán la verdad.

Yo dirijo una apremiante llamada a la Tierra; llamo a los verdaderos discípulos del *Dios que Vive y Reina en los Cielos*; llamo a los verdaderos imitadores de Cristo hecho Hombre, el único y verdadero salvador de los hombres; llamo a mis hijos, a mis verdaderos devotos, a los que se me han consagrado a fin de que los conduzca a mi Divino Hijo, los que llevo, por decirlo así, en mis brazos, los que han vivido de mi espíritu; finalmente, *LLAMO A LOS APÓSTOLES DE LOS ÚLTIMOS TIEMPOS*, los fieles discípulos de Jesucristo que han vivido en el *menosprecio del mundo* y de *sí mismos*, en la *pobreza* y en la *humildad*, en el *desprecio* y en el *silencio*, en la *oración* y en la *mortificación*, en la *castidad* y en la *unión con Dios*, en el sufrimiento y desconocidos del mundo. Ya es hora que salgan y vengan a iluminar la Tierra. Id y mostraos como mis hijos queridos, yo estoy con vosotros y en vosotros, con tal que *vuestra fe sea luz* que os ilumine en esos días de infortunio. Que vuestro celo os haga hambrientos de la *gloria de Dios* y de la *honra de Jesucristo*. Pelead, hijos de la luz, vosotros, pequeño número que ahí veis; pues he aquí el tiempo de los tiempos, el fin de los fines.

La Iglesia será *eclipsada*, el mundo quedará consternado. Pero he ahí a *ENOC* y *ELÍAS*, llenos del espíritu de Dios; predicarán con la fuerza de Dios, y los hombres de buena voluntad creerán en Dios, y muchas almas serán consoladas; harán grandes prodigios por la virtud del Espíritu Santo y condenarán los errores diabólicos del anticristo.

Ay de los habitantes de la Tierra!. Habrá *guerras sangrientas* y* hambres*, *pestes* y* enfermedades contagiosas*; habrá lluvias de un granizo espantoso para los animales; tempestades que arruinarán cuidades; terremotos que engullirán países; se oirán voces en el aire; los hombres se golpearán la cabeza contra los muros; llamarán a la muerte, y, por otra parte, la muerte será su suplicio. Correrá la sangre por todas partes ¿quién podrá resistir si Dios no disminuye el tiempo de la prueba? Por la sangre, las lágrimas y oraciones de los justos Dios se dejará aplacar. *Enoc y Elías serán muertos.* Roma pagana desaparecerá; CAERÁ FUEGO DEL CIELO y consumirá tres ciudades; el universo entero estará preso del terror, y muchos se dejarán seducir por no haber adorado al verdadero Cristo, que vivía entre ellos. Ha llegado el tiempo; El sol se oscurece; SOLO LA FE VIVIRÁ.

He aquí el tiempo: El abismo se abre. He aquí el rey de los reyes de las tinieblas. He aquí la bestia con sus súbditos, llamándose el salvador del mundo. Se retomará con orgullo por los aires para subir hasta el Cielo; será sofocado por el soplo de San Miguel Arcángel. Caerá, y la Tierra, que llevará TRES DÍAS en continuas evoluciones, abrirá su seno lleno de fuego; Será hundido para siempre, con todos los suyos, en los abismos eternos del infierno.

Entonces el agua y el fuego PURIFICARÁN y consumirán todas las obras del orgullo de los hombres y TODO SERÁ RENOVADO: Dios será servido y glorificado”._

*Post Data*​
La Virgen María en La Salette (1846) cuando dijo _«En el año de *1865* se verá la abominación en lugares santos» _estaba velando la fecha real. Es decir, hace una analogía, una equivalencia entre el Siglo XIX y el Siglo XX para ocultar el significado hasta que cobre sentido en la cercanía de cumplirse los hechos. *La Virgen María nos está hablando de* *1965* , el fin del Concilio Vaticano II (1962-19645) y lo oculta tras el mismo tiempo en que fue transmitida la profecía a los niños pastores Melania Calvat y Maximin Giraut: el siglo XIX.
_








EL SECRETO CONFIADO POR NUESTRA SEÑORA DE LA SALETTE a Melanie Calvat (Texto completo)


Movidos por presiones del Arzobispo de Lyon, Melanie Calvat y Maximino Giraud, videntes de Nuestra Señora de La Salette, e...




sicutoves.blogspot.com




_








EL SECRETO DE LA SALETTE


[En el 19 de septiembre de 1846, hace ahora justamente 171 años, tuvo lugar la aparición de La Salette hoy un tanto olvidada, a lo memos por algunos, y ella misma un tanto controvertida. Recordemo…




moymunan.online












Nª Sra de La Salette (1846): «el número de Sacerdotes y religiosos que se separarán de la verdadera religión será grande»


«… la Iglesia será entregada a grandes persecuciones. Esta será la hora de las tinieblas. La Iglesia tendrá una crisis espantosa.» Nª Sra de La Salette (1846)




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com












Nª Sra de La Salette (1846): «el número de Sacerdotes y religiosos que se separarán de la verdadera religión será grande»


«… la Iglesia será entregada a grandes persecuciones. Esta será la hora de las tinieblas. La Iglesia tendrá una crisis espantosa.» Nª Sra de La Salette (1846)




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com

















Y de paso, convertir al cristianismo en delito de odio


Decíamos ayer que Naciones Unidas, el brazo tonto-útil del Nuevo Orden Mundial (NOM) prepara un tratado vinculante verdaderamente venenoso




www.hispanidad.com

















Por ejemplo, oponerse al aborto y a la ideología de genero sería un “crimen contra la humanidad”


La ONU está negociando un tratado vinculante que hará de las enseñanzas de la Iglesia crímenes contra la humanidad, según informa Austin Rose, presidente de...




www.hispanidad.com


----------



## daesrd (17 Dic 2022)

ray merryman dijo:


> No te digo que no,pero nunca me he terminado de creer que organizaciones "secretas" redacten estatutos y artículos para que todo el mundo pueda saber sus planes.



No te preocupes, saben de sobra que el 90% de la plebe está dormida...


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (17 Dic 2022)

BlueOrange dijo:


> *"Vendrán por nosotros y por nuestros hijos." Paul Washer sobre 2014*. (Great Reset, ley marcial y campos FEMA)
> 
> 
> (bitchute), (rumble), (odysee)
> ...



En YouTube también está,





@[IΞI] @11kjuan @1911 @4pesetas @Acebo-Tejo @Adhoc @AEM @AHTNUKIAV @akira74 @Alcazar @Alec Trevelyan @Algas @Alia del Cuchillo @Alvaro_c @aniceto @antert @ApartapeloS @Arboleda @Arkaku-txo @Arrepentido Evangelizador @aspid @astroman @Austerlitz @Axsom @Azog el Profanador @Barahora @BaronRojo @Barracuda @BeastMaker @Becarista @BGA @BigJoe @Biluao @bit @bladu @BlueOrange @Boaz @boyra @bubbler @Bulldozerbass @CaboPalomeque @Calahan @CANCERVERO @Capeto @Carlos Sanlúcar @Carlos2001 @Carpulux @Cave canum @Charito Pérez @Charlie Manson Guevara @Charole @chicomajo @Chispeante @Chorche @Cipotecon @clemenzzza @CliffUnger2 @Clodoveo @CNI @Cocotxo @colpri @CommiePig @Comunista con Iphone @Concursante @Cosme riol @Cotgrave @Dadaria @daesrd @daniguzmán @daputi ha muerto @dcisneros @deportista @Diamond City @Dolan25 @Don Juan de Austria @Don Pelayo @Dupla @Effetá @eh........ @El Culebro @EL FABRIQUILLA @El Mercader @el_maico @elbaranda @elgatochimpliflinguir @elmegaduque @elviejo @envidia @Escalable @Esse est deus @Eulalia @Euler @Evil_ @Exelom @EXREMERO @Fausto1880 @fennando @fluffy @ForeignMatter @Funcional @Ganndalf @GatoAzul @Glaucón @Guaguei @guillotinator @gusiluz @Harrison Ford @Hastael2020nada @Heráclito de Éfeso @hijo @HijoDeSantiago @Individuo soberano @Ivar_Gilde @Jahco81 @JDD @Jesús lo profetizó @jlf73 @Joe Pesci @Jomach @Kabraloka @kerowsky1972 @klausmaria @Kolbe @kozioł @kronopio @Kwas @lagintoinc @lamoffj @Landismo @lapetus @laresial @Leopoldo @Libre Libre Quiero Ser @llaveenmano @Loignorito @LostSouls @Lumpen @Lux Mundi @M.Karl @M0N1C4 @machote hispano @Maddie @MAESE PELMA @Mandingo100 @Manufacturer @Mariano Aurelio @Mateo77 @Matriz_81 @Mazaldeck @mcflanagan @Me_opongo @medion_no @Mgsolid @Mijuanro @Mis Alaska @monard @Montgomery91 @Mosquito Tigre @MrDanger @Mrs Flowers @mudj @murti-bing @Nagare1999 @Nefersen @Neton86 @NiÑo12Añ0s @Nosenadanunca @noticiesiprofecies @nraheston @OberOst @Omegatron @Ortegal @pa5el @Pabloom @Padre Pio @PADRINO82 @paria1990 @Passenger @Pepito of the palotes @paria1990 @Perro marroquí @Perseokostra @pgongan @Pivi06 @ppd @Preperino @Profesor.Poopsnagle @Pseudoalfa @Psyk0killer @Punitivum @Putler @Q__ @R. P. Feynman @radonezh @Raedero @rafabogado @Ranheim @Ratona001 @ray merryman @revisa esos digitos @Ricky Funerales @Ricohombre @rmacnamara @RubenII @rudeboy @sanmanelo @Sapere_Aude @Sardónica @Scardanelli @Sky King @Skylar @Skywalker22 @Smoker @Sofatrabajo @species8472 @Sr. Chinarro @Stelio Kontos @Storico @Sub Lumine Dei @SuperHeroína @Taniyama @Taxi_Driver @THE KING OF SWING @Tio_Serio @Tiresias @tixel @tomodachi @treblinca @Triste_figura @Tubiegah @Turbomax @Turismundo @Ulisses @Uriel Omegangelos @Vardian @Vegeto1989 @Vibrador letal @Vicus @Viridia @VIVANLASCAENAS @Vivoenalemania @vlaanderen2017 @Vlad_Empalador @V. R. N @Vulcan86 @Warburg @Winternet @wopa @Xanadú @XicoRaro @Yomimo @Zelofan @zypion


----------



## BlueOrange (17 Dic 2022)

"... porque fieles y justos son sus juicios, pues Él ha juzgado a la gran ramera (Baiblonia), que corrompía la tierra por su prostitución (gnosis), y ha vengado *sobre ella **la sangre* de sus siervos (de los exterminados en la Gran Tribulación)”.

- Apocalipsis 19, 2.

No sois conscientes de lo que tenéis frente a vosotros, bastarda secta de asesinos, pueblo hundido en la tierra. De lo que va a pasar en vuestro interior. No sabéis lo que significa que te abandone tu Ángel Custodio y os deje solos ante vuestro _"padre"_ (Jn.8,44), ante vuestra cabra loca, puta y asesina.

Y no te puedes ni imaginar el odio que os tengo, hijos del abismo, cuando os veo sonreír ante la sangre inocente que vais a derramar.


----------



## BlueOrange (19 Dic 2022)

*Buscan nuestra unión con ángeles caídos*
Que es justo lo que la masonería hace, porque ser masón es esto.​
¿Creéis que existieron los dinosaurios? ¿Confiáis en la autoridad científica de la *NASA*? ¿Y en la *prensa*? ¿Qué trata de decirnos la masonería con *Stonehenge *o con esas supuestas *civilizaciones *antiguas más avanzadas?

Por un lado, seducirnos con la idea de un mundo antiguo que desacredita al mundo actual, y convencernos de que es bueno recuperarlo en un Nuevo Orden. Y por otro, la narrativa de gigantes de civilizaciones antiguas más avanzadas, va unida a otras narrativas (extraterrestres, neuromodulación y Milenarismo) donde juntas tratan de encaminarnos a *la unión con ángeles caídos* (*extraterrestres*). 

Les recuerdo que para la aparición del anticristo con su marca de la bestia tratarán de imponer al mundo la doctrina que traen, el Luciferismo Paladista, y junto con la farsa extraterrestre (que serán demonios) harán un despliegue de propaganda por saturación semejante a la de la pandemia de mentiras. Nos venderán la moto averiada de las supuestas_ "ventajas"_ de ser ciudadano del Nuevo Orden (mentes colmena, chips, esclavitud, transhumanismo), cuando realmente a lo que vienen es a por nuestras *almas*. Y tengan presente que quién acepte la marca se condenará.

*Sobre la civilización antes y después de Noé*
Tema muy manipulado por el judaísmo y su masonería​
Prólogo al vídeo: El siguiente vídeo en sí es es *complejo *y lleno de *tecnicismos*, además de que la hermana comete varios *errores* de interpretación provenientes del libro que está siguiendo. El caso es que éste es un asunto al que no deberíamos dedicar mucho esfuerzo, tema *complejo* y demasiado *lejano*, pero que conviene conocer porque es un asunto muy *presente *en el judaísmo y en su masonería. Éste, del diluvio y Noé junto con el tema de la caída de Adán y Eva, ambos asuntos centrales para ellos donde ponen mucho esfuerzo en *reinterpretar *(tergiversar) los textos en clave luciferina. Y es comprensible desde la óptica de este pueblo descendiente de Caín, espiritualmente hablando, porque son dos temas que les afectan de lleno. El vídeo de la hermana es un galimatías pero lo dejo *como testimonio de este asunto*, sobre las _"civilizaciones"_ anteriores al diluvio y que* tratan de mal vendernos* la gente de la Agenda2030, la masonería, en vista a que aceptemos las _"bondades espirituales"_ de aquel mundo antiguo traídas a un Nuevo Orden.



*Stonehenge*
Lo que sigue es la versión oficial: _"la ciencia"_​
"Un equipo de arqueólogos ha descubierto varias tumbas prehistóricas que corresponderían al periodo neolítico durante las evaluaciones preliminares de los sitios de construcción del túnel que pasará por debajo *Stonehenge*, al sur de Inglaterra, según un comunicado de Wessex Archaeology, la organización que lleva a cabo los estudios.

Los expertos también hallaron un recinto en forma de ‘C’ de la Edad de Bronce y herramientas y cerámicas antiguas que aportan evidencia sobre la actividad humana en el lugar hace más de 7.000 años.

Entre las cosas que más han llamado la atención de los especialistas se encuentra un pequeño objeto hecho de esquisto, encontrado en la tumba de *una mujer de entre 20 y 30 años*, cuyo entierro habría ocurrido hace unos 4.500 años."








Descubren tumbas prehistóricas y extraños objetos en el sitio por el que pasará el túnel de Stonehenge | Trikooba


Los expertos también hallaron un recinto en forma de 'C' de la Edad de Bronce y herramientas y cerámicas antiguas que aportan evidencia sobre la actividad




trikooba.es





*Los gigantes extraterrestres*
*Post *del Telegram de LQC: "LA ZONA PROHIBIDA, LO OLVIDADO, EL ORIGEN"
Vídeo emitido en la sección 'La Zona Prohibida' (al final) del Programa 434 del 18/12/2022.​En el siguiente vídeo con aparente peso académico, se nos vende el _"atractivo"_ de la cultura anterior al diluvio de Noé y de la cultura posterior del antiguo Egipto. ¿Y qué atractivo tienen? *Gigantes que DESCENDIERON a la tierra e HIBRIDARON con humanos*. Es decir: justo lo que se hace en la masonería. Perder el alma en los _'estados de gnosis'_ (*hibridar *con *demonios*) y, debido a esto, esclavizarse a estas entidades. Este es el modelo que mediante programación predictiva o primado negativo tratan de acostumbrarnos. Es decir. Quieren que todo el planeta se pliegue a la obediencia de su masónica _"religión"_ luciferina. Una nueva era de post-Cristianismo.







"*Estos son los lugares más misteriosos del mundo que aun no tienen Explicación*". (Youtube)​
(16:53) "... y sugieren que un registro escrito de esta civilización puede hallarse en el libro de* Enoc* (nota: es apócrifo, no es Cristiano), y su misterioso relato de los vigilantes. Según el libro de* Enoc* hubo una antigua raza de *gigantes *que *DESCENDIERON* a la tierra (nota: demonios) (17:05). Trajeron con ellos tecnología (tecnología espiritual principalmente: técnicas de gnosis, invocación, demonología, etc) y la compartieron *con *los humanos. Eran llamados los annunaki. También conocidos Como los vigilantes que vivían cerca de Gobekli Tepe. Según el libro de *Enoc *estos descendientes *HÍBRIDOS* (demonios pegados a hombres por medio de la gnosis: hoy es un masón, el Übermensch de Nietzsche, el h+ (humano plus) del transhumanismo) (17:19) eran *gigantes *llamados nefilim (ya hibridados) y que construyeron una *brillante civilización* tecnológica. Pero *Dios *los consideró una abominación y envió un gran diluvio para *arrasarlos* (No fue Dios quien provocó el diluvio, cuya principal interpretación es espiritual (Lucas 17, 20-38)) (17:28). Desde hace 5000 años tenemos *textos sagrados* que nos dicen que hubo una civilización antediluviana, que hubo un gran diluvio y que hubo sobrevivientes. Los mesopotámicos hablan de ello en la épica de Gilgamesh y los egipcios en el texto de creación Edu según algunas tradiciones. Algunos nefilim sobrevivieron al diluvio y sabían cómo construir monumentos megalíticos alineados con las estrellas. La tradición dice que después de sobrevivir al diluvio y construir Gobekli Tepe en Turquía, los nefilim comenzaron emigrar y en cada lugar al que iban dejaban círculos de piedras (18:04) (en pantalla imagen de Stonehenge).

(18:36) "debemos preguntarnos si es posible que los nefilim, como descendientes de los anunnakis, fuesen los constructores de *Stonehenge* y de otros megalitos en Gran Bretaña." (18:45).

(30:47) "*Stonehenge *es el nombre que recibe un megalito, una construcción de grandes dimensiones, ubicado en Inglaterra. Constituido por una serie de piedras enterradas, organizadas de forma circular. Este, junto a otros restos de monumentos *prehistóricos* en los alrededores, fue declarado patrimonio de la humanidad por la UNESCO en el año 1986." (31:09).

(34:51) "Nadie conoce con seguridad el propósito de *Stonehenge*. Aunque está claro que era un lugar de gran importancia para los habitantes *neolíticos* y de comienzos de la *edad del Bronce* de la zona de alrededor". (35:04).

*Cuevas de Longyou*​
(19:04) "Las cuevas de Longyu fueron descubiertas por accidente en *1992* y..." (19:09).



*Stonehenge fue contsruído en 1954*
Antes, no existía.


(bitchute), (rumble), (odysee)


(bitchute), (rumble), (odysee, donde mejor se ve)






*Conclusión*​
Stonehenge, las cuevas de Longyo y a saber qué más, son apoyos argumentativos a esta tesis de vendernos el atractivo de un mundo antiguo anterior al cristianismo. Un atractivo en sentido religioso porque a nivel material esta tesis no tiene recorrido.



Termino añadiendo un ejemplo sobre el actuar de la masonería.








NASA: otra mentira masónica. - Un Católico Perplejo


Cuando la masonería se enquista en las clases políticas, y por extensión, en sus Agencias Espaciales… pasa esto. Que se convierten en instrumentos globalistas siguiendo la Agenda2030.




uncatolicoperplejo.com


----------



## BlueOrange (20 Dic 2022)

*El discurso guionizado del masón Sevillano*
Este hombre, José Luis Sevillano, llevará un año con el mismo guión.

_"Otras formas de vida en el pasado parecidas a la humana" _- José Luis Sevillano (Programa 374).


_(__bitchute__), (__rumble__), (__odysee__)_

Muy bochornoso el siguiente vídeo. Es impensable que sea un médico el que suelte esta vergonzosa narrativa,
más propia de una señora echando las cartas del tarot de madrugada en la televisión.
La *Atlántida *neuromodulada del masón Sevillano (Programa 372).


_(bitchute), (rumble), (odysee)_

La relación con la _"divinidad"_ luciferina del masón Sevillano (Programa 374).


_(bitchute), (rumble), (odysee)_

¿*VEN *A LO QUE ME REFIERO?​
¿*Entienden *por qué les digo que La Quinta Columna fuera de los temas sanitarios tiene menos fiabilidad que una escopeta de feria? ¿Lo ven? Un Doctor en medicina con la de gente que está muriendo, y lo que le preocupa es hablarnos de.... ¿Pero han visto los ejemplos? ¡¡Que llevará así un año este hombre con este tipo de narrativas!!


> *«El salto cuántico* … es que el mundo, la humanidad, se entere, se de cuenta de que *tiene dueño*».
> – Dr. Sevillano. (Programa 309), (01:58:12).
> «Pero cuando sepamos todos que tenemos un dueño«.
> – Dr. Sevillano. (Programa 309), (01:58:56).
> ...



*POLARIZAR EN DOS BANDOS:
Dictadores Globalistas VS Revolucionarios Libertarios*​
La Agenda2030 ha creado dos bandos ficticios. Que así es como se hace una revolución: POLARIZAR. Y esto lo hacen para todo: feminismo-machismo; proletariado-capitalistas; Cataluña-España; etc.

El bando de los *globalistas *que pretender levantar una *dictadura*: los de la Agenda2030, covidianos, defensores del calentamiento global, etc. Es decir: los oficialistas.
El bando de los anti-globalistas del *Gran Despertar*, que pretende despertar a la población y lanzarlos a la *revolución* al grito de _"libertad"._ Estos son los Social Justice Warrior y hacen el papel de los salvadores de la humanidad, *¿Humania?*, y que son falsos disidentes.

_(bitchute), (rumble), (odysee)_​
Por un lado los *dictadores *globalistas y por el otro los revolucionarios *libertarios*. *Los dos bandos son la misma gente *de la masonería, enorme sindicato de actores, y ambos quieren lo mismo: un Great Reset, una Gran Revolución para traer un Nuevo Orden, ¿recuerdan a *Parcerisa*?. Y la Quinta Columna con *Sevillano* a la cabeza está en el bando del Gran Despertar. Que además se trata en realidad, detrás de la revolución, de un despertar espiritual (despertar de la *Mátrix*). *Los "divinos" *de La Quinta Columna. En fin... La masonería y sus esoterismos de mier...

*EL CICLO DE LA QUINTA COLUMNA TERMINA CON LO SANITARIO*​
Ricardo Delgado ha hecho una labor muy impresionante, y la sigue haciendo en el tema sanitario. Está dando su vida por los demás y se la quitarán por ello. Será muy recordado este señor (en el Cielo) por las vidas que ha salvado. Pero estoy en la obligación de avisar y advertir: tengan cuidado con La Quinta Columna fuera de los temas sanitarios, porque esas masónicas narrativas van a hacer mucho daño cuando todo se complique aún más. El daño lo está haciendo ya.

Si podemos ver y los demás no, nos debemos a la gente y nada más que a ellos. Insistir e insistir por los que no ven, hasta que nos llegue la hora.


----------



## BlueOrange (20 Dic 2022)

*Autoretrato del satanista *(del masón) *José Luis Sevillano*
Qué es lo que hay dentro de este hombre. Qué intención trae este sujeto.

"Que venga Jesús:... Que venga el Arcángel... Y nos llevan engañando siglos. Siglos.
Con sus profecías y sus mierdas." - José Luis Sevillano (Programa 397).


_(bitchute), (rumble), (odysee)_

"El humo de* Satanás* no ha salido del Vaticano, porque *ha fundado *el Vaticano" - José Luís Sevillano (Programa 386).


_(bitchute), (rumble), (odysee)_

*Contestando al sin vergüenza Sevillano*
La Iglesia cayó *en manos de sus enemigos *en *1958*, a la muerte del último Papa legítimo, el Papa Pío XII.​
El sin vergüenza Sevillano conoce muy bien la situación de la Iglesia desde 1958, porque el detalle de «_*Por alguna grieta ha entrado el humo de Satanás en el templo de Dios» *_- Pablo VI (29 de junio de 1972), no lo conoce casi nadie excepto cristianos practicantes y masones. Esa frase la dijo el *judío y masón* *Batista Montini* usurpando la Cátedra de Pedro, el Papado, y que fue conocido como el Papa Pablo VI (*1963-1978*). Y esa frase fue una muy sangrante burla y afrenta contra los Cristianos, siendo él mismo satanista y habiendo, él mismo, destruido la Iglesia en el muy nefasto y apóstata *Concilio Vaticano II (1962-1965)*. Todo masón conoce y es consciente de la situación de infiltración de la Iglesia, que para ellos es una victoria. Y este sin vergüenza de Sevillano no sólo se lo calla, sino que aprovecha el desconocimiento de este hecho para verter sobre la Iglesia falsas y muy hirientes acusaciones.

*Nota: *el Papa al que hace mención el sin vergüenza Sevillano al comienzo del vídeo, mezcla dos Papas, es el gran *Papa León XIII *(1878-1903). Y la oración de *exorcismo contra Satanás* la escribió tras recibir la gracia de presenciar y escuchar a Satanás. Y dicho exorcismo que escribió en aquel momento, se estuvo rezando al final de cada Misa (la Misa Tridentina, en latín, la única válida). Rito que fue destruído, la Misa Tridentina, modificada y sustituida, auténtico crimen, en el nefasto y apóstata Concilio Vaticano II (1962-1965).

*"Poner al hombre sobre el altar es lo propio de los francmasones"
- *Jacques Mitterrand, grado 33, antiguo Gran Maestre del Gran Oriente.

*"Nosotros tenemos el culto del hombre"
- *Batista *Montini* (Pablo VI): discurso de clausura de Vaticano II, (7 de diciembre de 1965).​Citas:








80 Aniversario de la Coronación del último Papa Católico


TAL DÍA COMO HOY hace 80 años, era coronado Papa el Cardenal Eugenio María Pacelli, noble patricio romano, que reinó co...




sicutoves.blogspot.com












Lista Pecorelli (1976). Lista de la “Gran Loggia Vaticana” operativa en el Concilio Vaticano II (1962-1965).


Se trata de la lista de 116 masones ocupando altísimos cargos en el Vaticano en aquel nefasto Concilio Vaticano II (1962-1965). Lista que publicó en 1976 el periodista Carmine (Mino) Pecorelli, y q…




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com












CÓMO LOGRÓ LA MASONERÍA LA DESTRUCCIÓN DE LA “IGLESIA” ROMANA


Naturalmente por el término “Iglesia” no se ha de entender la Iglesia, Esposa de Cristo, Indefectible hasta el fin del mundo, sino la Institución Romana, que ha sufrido la defeccion en la Fe de sus…




moymunan.online












UNA IGLESIA MASÓNICA


¿Se puede hacer la afirmación del título que antecede a la vista de las fotos siguientes? Al final pongo la doctrina secular de la Iglesia Católica, emitida en documentos de diversa índole por los…




moymunan.online












PRIMERA DECLARACION OFICIAL MASÓNICA : JUAN XXIII ERA MASÓN


[Aunque había indicios abrumadores sobre La profesión masónica de Juan XXIII, sin embargo la sola mención del hecho levantaba inmediatamente protestas de conservadores y pseudo-tradicionalistas neg…




moymunan.online












La nueva Iglesia montiniana – Pablo VI (1963-1978).


Un destructor. Giovanni Battista Montini, homsexual activo toda su vida, delator, estafador, masón y judío, usurpó el Papado desde 1963 hasta 1978. Uno de los actores principales del anticristo.




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com












Patrón confirmado: Madre de Benedicto XVI fue hija ilegítima de la hebrea María Tauber, y ésta fue ilegítima de la hebrea Betty Tauber… y sigue… - Un Católico Perplejo


La madre de Joseph Ratzinger fue hija ilegítima de la hebrea María Tauber, y ésta fue ilegítima de la hebrea Betty Tauber.




uncatolicoperplejo.com












OBISPO BRASILEÑO TIENE UN DISCURSO EN UNA LOGIA MASÓNICA


Obispo brasileño habla en una logia masónica El 14 de marzo de 2018, el Obispo Diocesano de Crato, Estado de Ceará, Brasil, pronunció un discurso en la Logia Masónica de Juazeiro do Norte, arriba I…




moymunan.online




--- --- ---
"... ya sabían que el *dueño* de este mundo es, eso que llaman el demiurgo, *Satanás*, lo que quieras llamarle"
- José Luis Sevillano (00:58:06) (Programa 406)


_(bitchute), (rumble), (odysee)_

*El dueño del masón Sevillano*
De cómo nos trata de convencer para someternos al _"dueño del mundo" y_ a su Agenda2030.​
Dejo sólo unas muestras. Pueden encontrar el análisis completo *aquí *y *aquí*.








Programa 309 - El Dr. sevillano y su dueño "príncipe de este mundo". (Juan 16, 9-11) Narrativa guionizada del Dr. Sevillano para una programación predictiva de aceptación y sumisión (18min)


“9 De pecado, porque no creyeron en mí; 10 de justicia, porque voy al Padre y no me veréis más; 11 de juicio,porque el príncipe de este mundo está ya juzgado.” - San Juan 16, 9-11. https://archive.org...




odysee.com




01:57:52 (Programa 309)
"Estamos enfrentándonos a *los dueños *del mundo.
Y cuando decimos que el mundo tiene *dueño*, es que lo tiene.
Lo que pasa es que el mundo se resiste a *reconocer* que tiene *dueño*.
Y mientras no *reconozca* que tiene *dueño*,
no podrá hacer nada contra *él*."

01:58:12 (LAPSUS de Sevillano: aquí se le escapa su intención, lo que persigue con sus guiones).
… el mundo, la humanidad, se entere, se de cuenta de que *tiene dueño*.
Porque en ese momento cambia todo. Todo cambia.
En el momento que *reconoces* que hay un tío o tíos por encima de ti
y que están manejando todo…
Ahí empieza, digamos, el comienzo, el principio del fin. (Nota: fin del orden social Cristiano y comienzo del NOM)
Ese sería el principio del fin.
En el momento de que nos demos cuenta que tenemos alguien ahí arriba.

02:00:45
Y como no *OBEDEZCAS *y no hagas lo que están haciendo todos
Vas a tener muchos problemas.
Y todo el mundo lo comprende a ese nivel,
y hacen la vista gorda, y *sobreviven*.

02:01:14
*Son* los *dueños *de *todo*.
¿Debemos enfrentarnos a ellos?
¿Debemos *colaborar*? 
Tú estas cuestiones no te las planteas,
si no tienes, si no reconoces que hay *un tío* por encima de ti.
Lo primero es *reconocer *que existe, que está ahí.* Tío o tíos.
Lagartos, grises o tíos como tú o como yo.
No sabemos quiénes* son pero son los *dueños *de esto.

01:58:56
Pero cuando sepamos todos que *tenemos un dueño*
porque todo el mundo sabrá que *hay alguien* por encima…

02:01:56
*¿Nos unimos* a esto?
¿Nos enfrentamos todos contra ellos?

Etcétera.








Óxido de grafeno y 5G: (la peligrosa banda de los 26GHz prevista para la 2ª mitad de 2022): MORTANDAD DE VACUNADOS EN MASA.







 www.burbuja.info












El 1er Discurso Madre (discurso guionizado) del masón José Luis Sevillano: Programación Predictiva o Primado Negativo para nuestra aceptación y sumisión al masónico Nuevo Orden Mundial. - Un Católico Perplejo


El discurso que vierte el masón José Luis Sevillano es un guión estudiado y bien estructurado buscando un fin: que no seamos resistentes y aceptemos lo que venga sea lo que sea (El masónico NOM).




uncatolicoperplejo.com




*Los lapsus del masón Sevillano*
De tanto hablar, los descuidos terminan saliendo.

«NO ADMITIMOS gente deshonesta en esta *NUEVA* humanidad».
– Dr. Sevillano (Programa 316).


_(rumble), (odysee)_

«Y sois los primeros que *merecéis* ser exterminados».
– Dr. Sevillano (Programa 397).


_(rumble), (odysee)_​
Está bien a la vista este sujeto, pero con el culo la aire. *Cuídense de este hombre* porque es un *prestidigitador*, un masón de manual. Y las narrativas que salen de él, aparte de que están guionizadas, no son obra suya sino que son los guiones que se mueven en la secta. Guiones que se pueden ver, las mismas argumentaciones que salen de este sujeto Sevillano, en los ámbitos esotéricos en donde se mueve la masonería.

Sean prudentes con todo en general (Gobierno, médicos, medios, narrativas raras, esoterismos, covidianos, exaltados salvadores de la humanidad, etc).


----------



## BlueOrange (23 Dic 2022)

*Energía *(sentimiento)
Término hiper-utilizado por la masonería. Una especie de palabra/llave maestra.

​
En la masonería hablan muchísimo de *energías *(sentimientos) pero cuidado, que tiene un transfondo espiritual. Cuando hablan en público este término lo envuelven omitiendo mencionar el sentido espiritual de la palabra, para que los profanos (los que no somos de la secta) no terminemos de identificar a qué se refieren (por ejemplo: hablan de _"ellos"_ y nunca dicen quiénes son _"ellos"_ porque creen que no estamos preparados para entender. Es decir, para tragar) y es así como surge ese halo de misterio, de grandes enseñanzas ocultas y demás novelas baratas de Dragones y Mazmorras dirigidas a pre-adolescetes. *Creen que no estamos preparados para escuchar* términos como *invocación*, demonios, acoplarse a la voluntad del ente demoníaco, estados mentales alterados, y etc. Creen que rechazaríamos sus doctrinas. Y en esto último, aciertan.

*Nos "roban" la energía.*
Los parásitos energéticos que les roban la energía. En público nunca dicen demonios,
pero en sus tenidas (reuniones) pronuncian la palabra textual _"demonios"._

Bochornoso vídeo: Hollywood es la fuente de referencia que nos vende el trilero Dr. Sevillano.

(bitchute), (rumble), (odysee)​
A la gente de la masonería les preocupa mucho *perder*, o que les *enturbien*, la energía. Esa energía se trata del sentir *la presencia *de Lucifer, o uno de sus príncipes, en ellos (adeptos). Y que les acompaña como supuestos _"aliados"_ que les ayudan a evolucionar en la camino de la _"divinidad"_ (de recuperar la condición de deidad perdida. En la masonería creen que son dioses caídos injustamente tratados por el Dios cristiano (que le reconocen pero no le aceptan)). Y en el _"camino de regreso"_ a la condición perdida, tratan de evolucionar en el control, en aprender a sostenerse subidos a los estados mentales alterados o estados de gnosis, para un día lograr fundirse en uno con Lucifer. Esta es la meta. Ser uno con el _"portador de la su luz"_ en una especie de *mente colmena,* todos ellos, todos sus adeptos (la maldita neuromodulación y su mente colmena va de todo esto). Y creen que hay tres tipos de demonios: los *aliados* del hombre que nos traen_ "el fuego de los dioses"_ o la _"luz"_ (los mitos de *Prometeo*/Lucifer); los *indiferentes *y por último, los *enemigos *del hombre que tratan de robarles la energía (porque estas entidades que llaman *"portales orgánicos"* no tienen, según enseña la masonería a sus novatos, alma luciferina. Es decir, no tienen la energía del lucifer en ellos (Cuidado que a esto le llaman muy erróneamente alma, a la energía de Lucifer en ellos; y los demonios enemigos no tienen _"alma"_ luciferina y esto no es así y los instructores lo saben bien) y es por esta doctrina que los _"portales orgánicos"_ le roban la _energía _a los masones. Todo esto es, y vuelvo a insistir, un error descomunal. No es así ni así funcionan las cosas, y esto lo saben bien los masones un poco avanzados como el instructor Sevillano. A los legos de la secta los engañan sin piedad, no quieren que se les escapen y salven su alma renunciando al diablo. Auténtico cepo y trampa que es esa maldita secta. Pura devastación y engaño.

*Nota: *en el concepto *"portales orgánicos"* entran *tres *grupos: los *demonios enemigos*, los psicópatas de _*"la élite"*_ y el *80%* de la población que, según la secta, no es capaz de despertar a la espiritualidad de ellos. Y estos tres malvados grupos somos una molestia porque les robamos la _"energía"_ luciferina. Es MUY importante este punto porque es aquí donde entra la *justificación *del exterminio de todos los cristianos. Y tambien de todos aquellos de buena voluntad que rechacen el mal y la marca de la bestia. Y presten atención otra vez: este concepto de _"portales orgánicos"_ lo usan solamente para la instrucción de los legos de la secta, los recién ingresados, sólo para ellos. Es un biberón argumentativo para tenerlos sujetos y *que acepten la brutalidad del exterminio.*

¿Ven toda esta locura sin pies ni cabeza?, ¿toda esta enfermedad?

*Telegram *de La Quinta Columna​
"DEL CANAL DE DIEGO HERNÁN BARRIENTOS (CÉVICAS). OBSERVEN COMO LOS MEDIDORES DE RADIACIÓN SUBEN EN FUNCIÓN DE LAS *EMOCIONES* VERTIDAS POR LOS AFICIONADOS. COMO SOSPECHÁBAMOS EN LQC DESDE HACE MÁS DE UN AÑO, BUSCAN (Nota: ¿Quiénes?) NUESTRAS *EMOCIONES*. TENEMOS QUE DETERMINAR COMO *RECOLECTAN* (Nota: ¿Quiénes?) *ESA* *ENERGÍA* (Nota: ¿Qué es _*"esa"?*_) Y PARA QUÉ LA UTILIZAN. VIDEO COMPLETO EN: *https://www. youtube. com/watch?v=hsHQEl7lJGc*





Detrás del término _*"energía" *_escoden la siguiente imagen. Y que este pueblo conforma sobre el 25% de la población. Todo el arco del *liberal marxismo cultural *son ellos. Además de que la masonería ama todas estas doctrinas esotéricas y paganas, que juntas conforman la _"religión"_ de ellos. Religión entre comillas porque se trata de una secta. Una secta iluminista luciferina. *Luciferismo Paladista* es el término académico.

























GNOSIS: Sobre los ‘estados alterados de conciencia’ donde se pierde el alma y se pasa a ser nacido del diablo (Juan 8, 44).


Nota Introductoria sobre las fuentes dogmáticas de la Cábala judía Talmúdica La Cábala judía (que no es de Moisés sino luciferina), era una tradición oral paralela que llevaba oculta la clase sacerdotal farisea. Estas doctrinas beben de las fuentes de la antigua India y Persia. Estos últimos...




www.burbuja.info




No trato de hacer daño sino de denunciar y alertar del peligro de estas doctrinas: *satanismo *envuelto de papel de regalo.


----------



## BlueOrange (23 Dic 2022)

Dejo otra vez, vuelvo a insistir, un ejemplo (el texto sobre Mundialismo Masónico) que refleja bien la *infantilidad *de los postulados del satanismo internacional. Ese texto es una novela de *fantasía* dirigida a pre-adolescentes. Es bochornoso que una persona adulta coja esta* literatura infantil*, de caballeros de emplumada armadura subidos a peinados caballos, entre música, vítores y serpertín cayendo a contraluz de los balcones, *mientas entran por las puertas de la ciudadela* con su buena nueva.

*EL MUNDIALISMO MASÓNICO COMO PROYECTO Y HORIZONTE*
*




*
_Imagen del __*Royal Albert Hall *__(Londres)_ _(2017)_​





Masonería


Ante el interés que despierta esta organización me propongo subir (si vuestra paciencia lo permite) una veintena de hilos sobre la misma. Como todos



hispanismo.org




"La masonería trata de que el mundialismo sea masónico aunque no se denomine así. Sigue vigente el secreto. Es un proyecto trazado en sus congresos a los que accede el delegado de cada logia (una o dos veces al año).

El autor ha podido seguir sus actas desde 1887, sobre todo desde 1923 a 1936 (A. G. Michel en Mondialisme maçonnique, Trident, París, 2007): «_puede haber divergencias, pero el corazón de todos los masones late al mismo ritmo, el de una sola masonería, la masonería universal_«.

_«Todos los esfuerzos de los masones deben tender hacia la unidad, interna y externa. La masonería, institución universal y eterna, que prepara el mundo que está a punto de nacer como la abeja elabora el alimento para la larva a punto de salir, es el preludio de la Gran *Internacional* Humana … Realiza su misión *mundial*, humanitaria y educadora»_ (según convenio GOF (Gran Oriente Francia), 1927: pag. 395; 1929: pag. 266, 327; 1930: pag. 73; 1932: pag. 113).

«_La masonería es la única organización capaz de coordinar las acciones altruistas de *todos *los hombres del mundo y crear la actividad internacional generadora de la paz eterna entre los pueblos_» (Convenio GOF, 1923: pag. 410). (Nota: la paz de Stalin).

«_Ella transformará el mundo y será inevitablemente la *directora espiritual de todos*_» (ibidem, 1924: pag. 438).

«_Para lograrlo antes debe destruir los dos obstáculos_ _que se oponen frontalmente al reinado masónico universal, a saber: *las iglesias, especialmente la católica* «sombra asesina de pensamiento humano, cómplice de todos los crímenes que dejan un largo reguero de sangre en la historia_» (Convenio GOFG 1923: pag. 689. (Nota: acusan a los cristianos proyectando sobre ellos, acusándoles, de los propios crímenes masónicos. El colmo).

«_La masonería universal lucha contra nuestros eternos enemigos para acabar de _*abatir definitivamente*_ a los clérigos y reemplazar *a la Iglesia*_» (ibidem, 1923: pag. 31. Es decir provocar el cambio de paradigma.)

«_Y las patrias, las naciones. La idea de patria, al menos como es entendida actualmente, debe ser eliminada de la mente de los *niños*_» (Ibidem, 1928, pag. 120).

«_Pues para la masonería (las patrias) no son sino un estado transitorio_» (Ibidem, 1929, pag. 73).

«_La patria de los masones es la humanidad *entera*_» (Ibidem, 1924: 282 y 1923: 269)

_«Por eso hay que cambiar la enseñanza de la historia y eliminar el nacionalismo económico»_ (Ibidem, 1925: 122 y 315).

«_Para levantar el grandioso templo masónico «universal» en el espacio y en el tiempo (*eterno*) no basta con abatir a los enemigos del reinado masónico. Es necesario, además, levantar las columnas de la fraternidad universal, libertad e igualdad, de la *paz *masónica_» (Convenio GOF 1924: 27, 407, 408, 418, 465; 1927: 376; y 1929: 145) «_sustentadores de «la República universal» que solamente se realizará mediante la «democracia universal» si funciona bajo la dirección oculta de la masonería, encargada de «la educación pública y laica de los pueblos_«.

«_La masonería dirige la educación cultural y sociopolítica desde la sombra, secretamente, mediante organizaciones más o menos camufladas, especialmente las llamadas organizaciones-pantalla_«.





Masonería


Ante el interés que despierta esta organización me propongo subir (si vuestra paciencia lo permite) una veintena de hilos sobre la misma. Como todos



hispanismo.org












Qué sueñan realmente el judaísmo y su masonería con su Agenda2030 y su Nuevo Orden Mundial - Un Católico Perplejo


Qué sueñan realmente el judaísmo y su masonería con su Agenda2030 y su Nuevo Orden Mundial.




uncatolicoperplejo.com




*Se trata de poder*
Control, Someter​Tras esa literatura esconden lo que de verdad se trata: de *poder*. No de sabiduría y conocimiento, meras herramientas para conseguir *"el poder"* de _"ser como Dios"_ - *Génesis 3, 5*. Es decir. Se trata del *camino de la "divinidad" *que creen seguir, de la carrera por_ "ser un dios"_ fundidos con Lucifer en sus _'estados alterados de conciencia' _o *gnosis*, por un lado. Y también, por otro lado en el *plano material,* controlando y sometiendo a la esclavitud a los que no son como ellos.

*Para el masón el poder es vida.*
El poder es la meta y felicidad, es la garantía de supervivencia para el depredador del bosque. Cuanto más fuerte seas más garantías tienes de sobrevivir. Recuerden que este pueblo renuncia al Cielo por lo que se reconfigura hacia la materialidad animal de este plano y a perpetuarse en él. Así que para permanecer, sólo les queda el camino de ser dioses fundidos con el ángel caído. El camino de _"la divinidad" _que erradamente dicen, que es el camino del poder por el poder en todas sus formas. Ser un dios en lo espiritual y en lo material, y al igual que un depredador en el bosque tratar de llegar a la cima de su mundo. Es decir, buscando permanencia, buscando aplazar la muerte indefinidamente. Y ese camino es contra y por encima de la vida misma de los demás, contra y por encima del bien y del mal.

*En cambio, el diablo tiene otros planes.
Controlar/sujetar a las reses antes de ser marcadas.*
Someter a la gente en la dirección de forzarnos a aceptar la marca de la bestia de *Apocalipsis *capítulo 13, (*ID2020*), que es ahí donde se perderá el alma en masa. El NOM únicamente es una operación de* recolección de almas* (de condenar a todas las personas que sea posible). Es decir. La gente de la masonería trata con estas entidades, tratan con ellas y las obedecen. Y son estas las que necesitan de un orden industrial en términos de esclavismo, para conseguir que aceptemos en masa la marca de la bestia. Todo va encaminado a esto. *MARCAR y CONDENAR* a todo el mundo que les sea posible. Y al que se presente como una amenaza, estorbo, freno u obstáculo a este proceso, le meterán en un campo de exterminio.








Campos FEMA: 800 campos de concentración en EEUU terminados desde 2007 y esperando una ley marcial. - Un Católico Perplejo


Los campos FEMA son campos de detención y/o concentración. La explicación oficial del Gobierno norteamericano es que, estos campos terminados y listos desde 2007, están levantados para contingencias en una ley marcial.




uncatolicoperplejo.com












Agenda2030: ¿Cómo pretenden reducir la población mundial? Es decir, ¿a millones de personas sin que protestemos? - Un Católico Perplejo


¿Cómo pretenden reducir la población mundial? Es decir, ¿a millones de personas sin que protestemos? Campos sanitarios y mega Hospitales como el de Baldebebas, Madrid.




uncatolicoperplejo.com




_"Todo esto se trata de __*control*__" _(3:52) (Smart City - Zonas de 15 minutos).(2022-12-22).

(bitchute), (rumble), (odysee)

_"Yo creo que hay dos formas de *controlar *a la gente"_ (2022-12-22).

(bitchute), (rumble), (odysee)

_"Pero si se quiere *controlar* a la gente durante años debe hacerse con una cierta mesura."_ - Aldous Huxley.
(En los cinco primeros minutos de la ponencia es donde está es el descaro).









«La revolución definitiva: Un plan para esclavizar a las masas.» – Aldous Huxley (1962), integrante de la logia británica Sociedad Fabiana. - Un Católico Perplejo


La ingeniería social, el dominar el mundo y someterlo, es una de las dos piernas de la masonería. La otra, la primera, es el satnismo propiamente dicho.




uncatolicoperplejo.com












Rusia 1917: La Revolución judía de la escuadra y el compás. - Un Católico Perplejo


El marxismo cultural nace de las logias masónicas con la finalidad de reventar "discretamente" al país que parasitan: hacerse con sus instituciones. Judaísmo, masonería y marxismo son madre, hija y nieta. Son lo mismo.




uncatolicoperplejo.com












Los más de 100 millones de muertos que causó el comunismo, divididos por países







www.outono.net


----------



## ciberobrero (23 Dic 2022)

Cómo vamos con el grafeno y la 5g?

Morimos ya?

Algun paper publicado ya que pueda leerme?


----------



## BlueOrange (24 Dic 2022)

*No se trata *de qué día exacto nació Jesús.
*Se trata* de que la Navidad se celebraba mucho antes
del Sol Invictus además de que no coincidía con las Saturnales.

En el año *221* se documentó que la comunidad Cristiana *del imperio* romano ya celebraba la Navidad el 25 de diciembre, debido a que tenían fijado en el calendario litúrgico,  el 25 de marzo, la fiesta de La *Anunciación *de la Virgen María. La Anunciación es la *Encarnación *de Jesucristo en el seno de María justo nueve meses antes de su nacimiento (nueve meses, un embarazo). Y si esta festividad estaba *fijada *en el calendario litúrgico, la Natividad de Jesús (la Navidad) aún con mucha más razón, ya que es la segunda festividad más importante, tras la Semana Santa, en el calendario Cristiano.

¿Entienden? Medio siglo antes de la *invención *de la fiesta romana del *Sol Invictus* por el Emperador *Aureliano *en el año *274 *(el Emperador *Constantino *(272-337) tenía dos años cuando Aureliano* inventó de la nada* su Sol Invictus); decía que *medio siglo antes* ya la comunidad Cristiana tenía establecidas, y por consiguiente, celebraba (celebración fijada en el calendario litúrgico, insisto con esto) la Encarnación el 25 de marzo y, evidentemente y se desprende de aquí, la Natividad el 25 de diciembre.

Es la secta de la *masonería* la que combate al Cristianismo vertiendo la falsedad de que la Navidad es posterior a la fiesta del *Sol Invictus*, donde además lo mezclan con las *Saturnales*, otra celebración de carácter agrícola ¡¡que no caía el 25 de diciembre, terminaban varios días antes!!

*El 25 de diciembre se fijó desde el año 221, gracias al cronista cristiano Sexto Julio Africano.*







*Prólogo*​
Los cristianos ya tenían bastante establecida la fecha de nacimiento de Cristo al menos medio siglo antes de que el emperador Aureliano inventase su fiesta romana del Sol Invicto en el año 274 (el cristiano Sexto Julio Africano ya coloca la Encarnación en un 25 de marzo en sus Chronographiai del año 221, por lo que la Navidad ha de ser 9 meses después, el 25 de diciembre).

*Sexto Julio Africano*​
*Sexto Julio Africano* vivió cerca de 160 a cerca de 240; su nombre completo es Sexto Iulio Africano, Griego Sextos Ioulios Aphrikano.

Julio Africano es el padre de la cronografía cristiana. Se sabe poco de su vida y queda poco de sus obras. Él es importante principalmente por su influencia sobre *Eusebio*, sobre todos los escritores de *historia eclesiástica* posteriores, entre los Padres, y sobre toda la *escuela griega de cronista*s. Su nombre dice que era africano;* Suidas* lo llama_ “un filósofo libio”_. Gelzer (“S. Julio Africano”, pp. 4, 5) piensa que el era descendiente de romanos. El conocía el griego (lenguaje en el cual escribía), latín y hebreo. Una vez fue soldado y había sido pagano; escribió todas sus obras como cristiano. *Tillemont* deduce que fue sacerdote del hecho de que se dirigía al sacerdote *Orígenes* (en su carta a él) como_ “querido hermano”_ (“Mémoires pour servir à l’histoire ecclésiastique”, III, Paris, 1693, 254). Gelzer (op. cit., 9) señala que un laico cristiano amigable podría haber usado tal saludo. La afirmación de que Julio Africano fue un obispo no aparece sino hasta el siglo IV. Probablemente es un error. El fue a *Alejandría* a estudiar, atraído por la fama de su *escuela catequética*, posiblemente cerca del *año 215* (Eusebio, Historia de la Iglesia VI.31).

Todas las fechas de su vida son inciertas. Una tradición lo coloca bajo el emperador *Gordiano* (238-244; Gelzer, p. 7), otro lo menciona bajo *Alejandro Severo* (222-235; id., p. 6). Parece que él conoció a Abgar VIII, el rey cristiano de *Edesa* (176-213); en su Cronografía él lo llama un _“hombre sagrado”_ (Gelzer, p. 3). Eusebio en su *Crónica* (ad a. Abr., 2239, ed. Schoene, II, Berlín, 1875, 178), dice que bajo Alejandro Severo la ciudad de *Emaús* en Palestina fue restaurada y llamada Nicópolis bajo la dirección de_ “Julio Africano el escritor de la Crónica”_. Parece que vivió allí por un tiempo (Bardenhewer, “Patrologie”, Freiburg, 1894, p. 173). Él muestra en su Crónica que conocía la topografía de Palestina (Gelzer, p. 10). Parece haber estado en Grecia; fue a *Roma* alrededor del *año 221* (id., 11). Bardenhewer (op. Cit., p. 173) coloca su muerte cerca del *año 237*. Preuschen (en Harnack, “Gesch. der altchristlichen Litteratur”, p. 507) dice que él murió _“después del 221”_ y añade _“bajo Gordiano 238.244?”_. Harnack (“Realenc. für prot. Theol. u. Kirche”, Leipzig, 1901, IX, 627) dice, “después de 240”.

*Las obras de Julio Africano*​
1. La “Crónica” (Gk. *Chronographiai*) en cinco libros, la cual cubre el tiempo desde la Creación (5499 a.C en su cálculo) hasta el tercer año de Eliogábalo (*221 d.C.*) Gelzer piensa que él escribió esta obra entre 212 y 221 (op. Cit., 12). Es un intento de combinar el relato en la Biblia y la historia secular (romana y griega) conocida por el autor, con especial atención a la *cronología.* Desde el tercer libro en adelante el orden es estrictamente cronológico. Julio usa como fuentes primero la Biblia, luego las historias griegas, romanas y judías, especialmente *Justo de Tiberias*, quien depende de *Josefo*. El también fue influenciado por la *“Stromata”* de *Clemente de Alejandría* (Gelzer, 19-24). Esta obra es de gran importancia como el primer intento cristiano de una historia universal, y como la fuente de toda la cronografía cristiana posterior. Eusebio basó su *Crónica* en ella. Es la fuente de todos los escritos históricos bizantinos posteriores, de modo que por siglos* la cristiandad* aceptó las fechas y épocas calculadas por Julio. Actualmente sólo existen fragmentos de sus obras.

2. Los _“Bordados”_ (Griego *Kestoi*; compare el título de Clemente de Alejandría: stromata), también llamados _“rompecabezas”_ (Griego, Paradoxa), es una especie de enciclopedia de ciencias—matemáticas, botánica, medicina, etc.—llena con toda clase de anécdotas e ilustraciones curiosas. Se ha pensado que el autor de esta obra fue un pagano, Sexto Africano, diferente del cristiano Julio Africano. Eusebio contradice esto directamente en su _“Crónica”_ (Historia de la Iglesia VI.31): _“Africano_ (el autor de la Cronografía),_ escritor de los Bordados”_ (Griego ho ton epigegrammenon keston syggrapheus). Gelzer (2-3) ha demostrado que el autor del kestoi fue un cristiano (él cita el Salmo 34(33),9) y que no hay razón para dudar de la declaración de Eusebio. Además de esta obra, constantemente citada y muy estimada por los Padres griegos, sobreviven sólo unos pocos fragmentos sobre la agricultura y la guerra. (Gelzer, 13-16). Originalmente constaba de veinticuatro libros. Es del kestoi, donde el autor diserta sobre magia, adivinación y medicina, que surge la opinión de que él era médico.

3. Se conocen dos cartas de Julio, una a *Orígenes*, en la cual él disputa la autenticidad de la historia de Susana, señalando que el juego de palabras en el texto griego (prinos, encina, y prio, aserrar en dos; schinos, un almácigo y schizo, rajar: Daniel 13,54-55, 58-59) no podía existir en hebreo o arameo. Por su forma de hablar en esta carta (Kyrié mou kai huié) parece haber sido un anciano cuando la escribió. Orígenes se la contestó. Ambas cartas están incluidas en las obras de Orígenes (e.g., ed. of De la Rue, I, Paris, 1733, 10). Esta carta es la única obra de las de Julio Africano que existe completa. Su criticismo le ha ganado gran respeto entre los escritores modernos. J. G. Rosenmüller (Historia Interpretationis, III, 161) considera que estas pocas líneas contienen más exégesis verdadera que la que se pueda hallar en todas las obras de Orígenes. Gelzer (p. 17) señala que la _“Cronografía”_ y especialmente el _“kestoi”_ muestran que Julio no merece su reputación como crítico. La otra carta está dirigida a un tal *Arístides*. En ella él propone la que es todavía la explicación favorita de los dos genealogías de Nuestro Señor (Mt. 1,2-19; Lc. 3,23-38), a saber, que los dos padres de San José, Jacob (Mt. 1,16) y Helí (Lc. 3,23), eran medio hermanos de la misma madre, que Helí murió sin hijos, y Jacob tomó a su esposa para darle descendencia a su hermano según la ley del Levirato (Dt. 25,5-6). De esta carta se conserva un fragmento en *Eusebio* (Historia de la Iglesia, I.7), otro fragmento se halla en un epítome de Eusebio_ “Quæstiones de differ. Evang.”_, publicado por Angelo Mai (“Nova Patrum bibliotheca”, IV, Roma, 1852). Julio también tradujo al griego el_ “Apologeticum”_ de *Tertuliano* (Harnack in “Texte und Untersuchungen”, VIII, 4).

*Escritores sirios* posteriores mencionan obras que han desparecido. *Dionisio Bar-Salibi* habla de un comentario sobre los Evangelios (Assemani, “Bibliotheca Orientalis”, II, Rome, 1721, 158), *Ebed-Jesu* de comentarios sobre el Nuevo Testamento (Hebediesu, “Catalogus librorum chaldæorum”, Roma, 1633, p. 15). Obras apócrifas son las Actas de Santa Sinforosa (Ruinart, “Acta primorum martyrum”, Ratisbona, 1859, 70), una versión Latina de la _“Historia de los Apóstoles”_ de Abdías (“Historiæ apostolicæ, auctore Abdia”, Cologne, 1576), que a través de toda ella afirma, incluso en el título, que fue traducida del hebreo por Julio Africano) y una sorprendente semi-pagana _“Interpretación de las cosas que sucedieron en Persia a través de la Encarnación de Nuestro Señor y Dios y Salvador, Jesucristo”_ (ed. by Ignaz von der Hardt en J. C. von Aretin’s “Beiträge zur Gesch. u. Litter.”, II, Munich, 104, 52-69). *San Jerónimo* en su _“de Viris illustribus”_ (no. 63) incluye: _“Julio Africano, de quien existen cinco libros de temporibus_ [=la Cronografía], _aceptó una misión para la restauración de la ciudad de Emaús, luego llamada Nicópolis, bajo el emperador Marco Aurelio Antonino, quien sucedió a Macrino.»_

Hay *una carta* a Orígenes sobre el tema de Susana en la cual él dice que está fábula no está en el hebreo, ni tampoco _apo tou prinou prisai kai apo tou schisou schisai agree_ con etimología hebrea; contra quien Orígenes escribió una carta muy ilustrada. Existe también *otra carta* de él a Arístides donde discute extensamente el desacuerdo que parece haber en la genealogía del Salvador, en Mateo y Lucas. Excepto por la fecha errónea (M. Aurelio) este relato, tomado de Eusebio, representa razonablemente lo que conocemos sobre Africano.

*Bibliografía *





​Fragmentos de las obras en ROUTH, Reliquiæ sacræ, II (2nd ed., Oxford, 1846-48), 219-509; P.G., X, 35-108; GELZER, Sextus Julius Africanus und die Byzantinische Chronographie (Leipzig, 1898).

HARNACK, Geschichte der alt-christlichen Litteratur bis Eusebius, I (Leipzig, 1893), 507-513; SPITTA, Der Brief des Julius Africanus an Aristides (Halle, 1877).

Fortescue, Adrian. “Julius Africanus.” The Catholic Encyclopedia. Vol. 8. New York: Robert Appleton Company, 1910. <CATHOLIC ENCYCLOPEDIA: Julius Africanus>

Traducido por *Luz María Hernández Medina*.








El 25 de diciembre se fijó desde el año 221, gracias al cronista cristiano Sexto Julio Africano. - Un Católico Perplejo


El padre de la cronografía cristiana, Sexto Julio Africano, estableció en el año 221 la fecha del nacimiento de Cristo (25 de diciembre), medio siglo antes de que el emperador Aureliano inventase su fiesta romana del Sol Invicto en el año 274.




uncatolicoperplejo.com












El 25 de diciembre se fijó desde el año 221, gracias al cronista cristiano Sexto Julio Africano.


El padre de la cronografía cristiana, Sexto Julio Africano, estableció en el año 221 la fecha del nacimiento de Cristo (25 de diciembre), medio siglo antes de que el emperador Aureliano inventase s…




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com




*Quién introdujo el pagano “árbol de navidad” y su significado anticristiano*








Quién introdujo el pagano “árbol de navidad” y su significado anticristiano - Un Católico Perplejo


El mal llamado "¨Árbol de Navidad" no es Cristiano, sino que representa al árbol prohibido a Adán y Eva (Génesis 3), es decir, a la gnosis.




uncatolicoperplejo.com


----------



## Bielsa (24 Dic 2022)

Los pobres no tienen 5G en sus moviles


----------



## BlueOrange (24 Dic 2022)

Esta noche es la *Natividad* de Nº Sr. Jesucristo en un portal de Belén, para redención del hombre. Vino a pagar con muerte de Cruz por liberarnos de nuestra enorme deuda de muerte, por liberarnos del tirano Satanás.

Como curiosidad, el Misterio de Iniquidad que comentó San Pablo, misterio porque se mantienen oculto, del pueblo del anticristo hoy masonería, comenzó el día en que los fariseos, saduceos y ancianos de la ley junto con la guardia del Caifás fueron a apresar Jesucristo al Monte de Getsemaní (de los olivos) para darle muerte. Desde aquel día el pueblo de Lucifer arde en llamas por conquistar el mundo. Dos mil años de incendio interior hasta hoy.

*OS HA NACIDO HOY UN SALVADOR





*​
"8 Había en la región unos pastores que moraban en el campo y estaban velando las vigilias de la noche sobre su rebaño. 9 Y se les presentó un ángel del Señor, y la gloria del Señor los envolvió con su luz, y quedaron sobrecogidos de temor. 10 Díjoles el ángel: No temáis, os anuncio *una gran alegría*, que es para todo el pueblo: *os ha nacido hoy un Salvador*, que es *el Cristo Señor*, en la ciudad de David."

- San Lucas 2, 8-10.





Sermón de San Bernardo: -IN VIGILIA NATIVITATIS DOMINI- en la vigilia de la Navidad del Señor.








Sermón de San Bernardo: -IN VIGILIA NATIVITATIS DOMINI- en la vigilia de la Navidad del Señor. - Un Católico Perplejo


Sobre el anuncio litúrgico del nacimiento del Señor:Jesucristo, Hijo de Dios, nace en Belén de Judá, por San Bernardo de Claraval.




uncatolicoperplejo.com




Biblias Católicas:








Biblias – Un Católico Perplejo


Entradas sobre Biblias escritas por Gonzalo Carlos Novillo Lapeyra




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com


----------



## BlueOrange (26 Dic 2022)

Tienen a Ricardo Delgado en directo: twitch.tv/ricardoquintacolumnero.
(Nota: las emisiones suelen ser sobre las 22:30h aproximadamente).



En odysee suben los programas para verlos en diferido.








LA QUINTA COLUMNA


La Quinta Columna es un espacio para el libre pensamiento ... Un espacio para la investigación, análisis, ciencia, opinión, entrevistas de toda la actualidad .. En esta comunidad tienen cabida todas a...




odysee.com




Su canal de Telegram (*enlace*).

EFECTOS DE *INOCULAR GRAFENO *EN LA BIOLOGÍA HUMANA.
(*Enlace *al Telegram de La Quinta Columna donde se desgrana múltiples dolencias).


(bitchute), (rumble), (odysee)

Médico forense Dr. Manuel Jesús Rodríguez sobre lo encontrado tras la vacunación (Asturias) 2022


(bitchute), (rumble), (odysee)

Ardor de ojos y pérdida de visión debido a la radiación electromagnética (torres de telefonía, wifis,...) (2022-12-30)


(bitchute), (rumble), (odysee)


----------



## BlueOrange (27 Dic 2022)

En el siguiente hilo estoy recogiendo el tema de las luces LED azules o ultravioleta.

*Luz ULTRAVIOLETA y óxido de GRAFENO: Están preparando un GENOCIDIO.*
(Agenda2030, Gran Reinicio y masónico Nuevo Orden Mundial).





Luz ULTRAVIOLETA y óxido de GRAFENO: Están preparando un GENOCIDIO masivo (Agenda2030, Gran Reinicio y masónico Nuevo Orden Mundial)


https://www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/oxido-de-grafeno-y-5g-la-peligrosa-banda-de-los-26ghz-prevista-para-la-2-mitad-de-2022-mortandad-de-vacunados-en-masa.1738752/page-42 Luz ultravioleta en el alumbrado público Se está empezando a oír hablar de un fenómeno nuevo que afecta al...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## BlueOrange (27 Dic 2022)

Pulsera Kabbalah.

*Tucker Carlson *(esquina de arriba a la izquierda), una de las voces_ "autorizadas"_ de la disidencia antiglobalista.







*¿Y qué es la Cábala?*​
La *Cábala *no es mosaica, no es de Moisés ni de la Biblia (la Torah), no es judía sino una tradición que trajeron paralela, oculta y escondida del pueblo los *fariseos,* la casta sacerdotal judía. Los que mataron a Jesucristo.

_"He aquí que yo te entregaré algunos de la sinagoga de *Satán*,
de esos que *dicen* ser judíos y no lo son, sino que *mienten*;"_
- Apopcalipsis 3, 9.​
La *Cábala *es la espina dorsal del *satanismo hebraico* y de las sectas gnósticas que a modo de satélites le han orbitado, y orbitan hasta el día de hoy (masonería). Dicha enseñanza se encuentra en uno de los libros del *Talmud*. Más exactamente en el libro el _*"Zohar"*_ que traducido significa _"la luz". _Y es doctrina _iluminista _donde esa luz es la de Lucifer a través de sus _'estados mentales alterados'_ o *gnosis*. En una palabra: satanismo.


----------



## BlueOrange (28 Dic 2022)

Otro masón disfrazado de *revolucionario libertario* (Social Justice Warrior) azuzando para incendiar las calles. El Nuevo Orden vendrá tras colapsos y revoluciones. Y ahí están los *exaltados **libertarios* de la disidencia como los de _"Humania"_ de La Quinta Columna. Los que vienen a salvarnos. Los que, al igual que el Gobierno, se presentan con el lema de _"es por tu bien y por el bien común"_. Vacunas y *revoluciones*, _"hazlo, es por el bien común"_. En fin...

*Leonardo González Bayona* no es lo que parece.

No es un médico disidente este hombre aunque su actuación sea de Oscar. Está haciendo un signo masónico *de gran dureza*. Es un gesto de ánimo y apoyo en la consecución del soñado Nuevo Orden Mundial de esta gente. Detrás de ese signo de poder en la lucha, está la aprobación y apoyo para el *exterminio *de todos los Cristianos y personas de buena voluntad del planeta, en el sentido de no ser aptos de cara al _"*despertar *luciferino"_ que supone la entrada al NOM.

Porque el NOM *no trata* *de* traer una Arcadia feliz en clave luciferina. *Trata de* vencer a Dios y exterminar todo rastro de Él en el mundo. El *motor *que mueve a la secta de la masonería es netamente religioso. Todo lo demás es puesta en escena.







(*Telegram*)."Casi tres años exponiéndome como médico, informando, tratando incansablemente de *generar* reflexión y *reacción*.
Demasiado trabajo y desgaste.
Una sociedad fanática que en en lugar de *priorizar *y *exigir* debate y la *defensa* de su libertad y únicamente sale a las *calles* por el resultado de un partido de fútbol me obligan a dar un paso al costado.

Espero haber ayudado a muchos a pensar y tomar decisiones inteligentes.
Vendrán tiempos cada vez más difíciles, siento que ya he cumplido con mi misión.

Hasta siempre y que Dios nos acompañe.

*Leonardo González Bayona*
Médico especialista en medicina familiar
MN 97.300"

*GREAT RESET / GREAT REVOLUTION





*




















‘Codex Magica’ de Texe Marrs. Libro recopilatorio sobre mudras y signos gestuales masónicos. - Un Católico Perplejo


Les dejo el libro en PDF de Texe Marrs. Es valioso para conocer estos signos y así poder identificar el gravísimo problema, y lo extendido que está, de la secta satanista de la masonería.




uncatolicoperplejo.com


----------



## BlueOrange (29 Dic 2022)

*El 'Gran Despertar' de la Mátrix*
El Gran *Despertar* en clave luciferina, anterior a una *ascensión mística* envuelta en farsa alien/neuromodulación.​
El* Gran Despertar* que espera el pueblo que sueña con un Nuevo Orden luciferino, hace mención a un acontecimiento que tendrá lugar a nivel global y que se dará con la aparición del anticristo, que se alzará tras unos breves meses de duras revoluciones callejeras y colapso de los Estados, principalmente cristianos (desabastecimiento, hambres, sin agua, electricidad e internet, sin semáforos ni trabajo, etc). Harán un despliegue propagandístico a la aparición del anticristo, el gran genocida, semejante al de la pandemia de mentiras pero irá sobre la promoción e *implantación *de la *doctrina luciferina* de la masonería, a la vez que prohíben el* Cristianismo* (ejemplo1), (ejemplo2), tras haber eliminado previamente, en el Great Reset previo de calles ensangrentadas, a los cristianos practicantes.


Spoiler: "La Ascensión Mística" después del Despertar (David Parcerisa)



*El Gran Pulso o Ascensión *según David Parcerisa
Que será posterior al Gran Despertar (Vuelvo a traer *éste *texto).​
(15:10) _“Tiene que llegar un cierto punto en que esta especie de parásitos _(Nota: arcontes, bajo astral) _que han invadido la tierra desde lo más remoto de la Historia, va a llegar un momento que van a tener que marcharse porque el ser humano va a hacer una *ascensión* absolutamente, un cambio de vibración en su red sensorial. Su espíritu va a hacer una *ascensión *mística muy importante”._ (15:35).

Nota: este texto de Parcerisa es una gran error de la masonería. No será así en absoluto, pero poco importará cuando tengamos una plaga de campos de exterminio funcionando.


Con la aparición del anticristo, imposición de las doctrinas luciferinas y eliminación del Cristianismo es donde entra la *marca de la bestia* de Apocalipsis 13. Una marca digital, tal vez en forma de chip veterinario en la mano y también de lectura facial (desde para embarcar a un avión hasta para abrir la puerta del armario refrigerado de un supermercado). Quien acepte marcarse (ID2020 Certification Mark) pasara a ser propiedad de Satanás y de la masonería. Cuidado con esto. Quien se marque *se condenará.*


Spoiler: Texto de Apocalipsis 13 (Biblia)



APOCALIPSIS 13​
"15 Y fuéle dado infundir espíritu en la imagen de la bestia, para que hablase la imagen e hiciese morir a cuantos no se postrasen ante la imagen de la bestia, 16 e hizo que a todos, pequeños y grandes, ricos y pobres, libres y siervos, se les imprimiese una *marca* (1) en la *mano* derecha y en la *frente*, 17 a fin de que *nadie pudiese comprar o vender**,* sino el que tuviera la *marca*, el nombre de la bestia o el número de su nombre. 18 En esto está la sabiduría. El que tenga inteligencia calcule el número de la bestia, porque es número de hombre. Y su número es seiscientos sesenta y seis." - Apocalipsis 13, 15-18.
​(1) La imagen se deriva del usa de marcar a los esclavos con el nombre de su señor. Los adoradores de la bestia son marcados para que sean *reconocidos, y sólo ellos puedan participar en la vida ciudadana*. En las persecuciones de Decio y Diocleciano se vino a cumplir esto casi al pie de la letra contra los fieles.

APOCALIPSIS 14​"9 Y un tercer ángel los siguió, diciendo con voz fuerte: Si alguno *adora *la bestia y su imagen, y recibe su *marca *en la frente o en la mano, 10 éste beberá del vino del furor efe Dios, que ha sido derramado sin mezcla en la copa de su ira, y será atormentado con el fuego y el azufre delante de los santos ángeles y delante del Cordero. 11 Y el humo de su tormento subirá por los siglos de los siglos, y no tendrán reposo día y noche aquellos que *adoren *a la bestia y a su imagen, y los que reciban la *marca *de su nombre. 12 En esto está la paciencia de los santos, aquellos que guardan los preceptos de Dios y la fe de Jesús.". - Apocalipsis 14, 9-12.

APOCALIPSIS 16​"1 Y del Templo oí una gran voz, que decía a los siete ángeles: Id y derramad las siete copas de la ira de Dios sobre la tierra. 2 Y fué el primero y derramó su copa sobre la tierra, y sobrevino una úlcera maligna y perniciosa sobre los hombres que tenían la *marca *de la bestia, y que se postraban ante su imagen." - Apocalipsis 16, 1-2.

APOCALIPSIS 19​"20 Y fué aprisionada la bestia, y con ella el falso profeta, que hacía señales delante de ella, con las cuales extraviaba a los que habían recibido el *carácter *de la bestia y a los que *adoraban *su imagen: vivos fueron arrojados ambos al lago de fuego, que arde con azufre." - Apocalipsis 19, 20.

Biblia Nácar-Colunga. 1ª Edición, 1944.
Biblias Católicas​


El viejo sueño de la secta está casi ya. Dejo un par de ejemplos. Uno del último tercio del S.XIX (Albert Pike) y otro reciente (Madonna, 2019).

_«__*Albert Pike*_ y _Giuseppe Mazzini_, respectivamente Jefe Supremo y Vice de la Orden de los Illuminati de Baviera, en un intercambio epistolar de 1870-71 planificaron las tres Guerras mundiales del siglo 20°. A. Pike, en una carta de *1871*, detallaba las finalidades de la Tercera Guerra mundial:

_«Desencadenaremos a los nihilistas y los ateos y provocaremos un *cataclismo* social formidable _(Nota: Great Reset/Revolution) _que mostrará claramente a las naciones, en todo su horror, el efecto del ateísmo absoluto, origen de la _*barbarie* _y de la _*subversión* sanguinaria._ Entonces, por doquier, los ciudadanos, obligados a defenderse contra una minoría mundial de revolucionarios _(…)_ recibirán LA VERDADERA LUZ a través de la manifestación universal de la PURA DOCTRINA DE LUCIFER, revelada finalmente a la vista del público;_ manifestación a la cual seguirá la destrucción de la Cristiandad_ y del ateísmo, ¡conquistados y aplastados al mismo tiempo!»»._

*FUTURE* - Madonna (2019)
Luciferian *New World Order*. Luciferian wake up

Telegram: "No todos van a salir de MATRIX, se quedarán en el METAVERSO."























(bitchute), (rumble), (odsee)​
Sobre el papel que juega el símbolo del *universo* en el luciferino *panteísmo *pagano y en la masónica *gnosis*.





GNOSIS: Sobre los ‘estados alterados de conciencia’ donde se pierde el alma y se pasa a ser nacido del diablo (Juan 8, 44).


Nota Introductoria sobre las fuentes dogmáticas de la Cábala judía Talmúdica La Cábala judía (que no es de Moisés sino luciferina), era una tradición oral paralela que llevaba oculta la clase sacerdotal farisea. Estas doctrinas beben de las fuentes de la antigua India y Persia. Estos últimos...




www.burbuja.info




*Rescato a este señor*
Crecer en sentido masónico/luciferino de _despertar _y crecer.
Es decir: Serás eliminado por _"tu neglicencia",_ ya que tuviste la oportunidad de crecer_._​
(01:22:25) "Yo gané. No vos. Vos *perdiste*. Porque vos tuviste la posibilidad de *crecer *y no creciste. Yo crecí, ¿y sabes qué? Como dicen: Chao, chao Madrid, que te quedaste sin gente." - Aususto59. Programa 370.


 _(bitchute), (rumble), (odysee)_ ​


----------



## BlueOrange (29 Dic 2022)

Un detalle sobre Madonna.


----------



## BlueOrange (29 Dic 2022)

*GÉNESIS 3*​
"1 Pero la serpiente, el más astuto de cuantos animales del campo hiciera Yave Dios, dijo a la mujer: «¿Conque os ha mandado Dios que no comáis de los árboles todos del paraíso?» 2 Y respondió la mujer a la serpiente: «Del fruto de los árboles del paraíso comemos, 3 pero del fruto del que está en medio del paraíso nos ha dicho Dios: *«no comáis de él, ni lo toquéis siquiera, no vayáis a morir.»* 4 Y dijo la serpiente a la mujer: «No, no moriréis; 5 es que sabe Dios que el día que de él comáis, se os abrirán los ojos, *y seréis como Dios*, conocedores del bien y del mal." - Génesis 3, 1-7.

*Prólogo*​
El siguiente texto sobre el mito de Fausto de *E.J. Rodríguez* en *jotdown.es*, y que traigo en el siguiente post, es muy interesante de observar y analizar, y tiene peso e importancia porque es un texto en donde se puede entrever con claridad el sentir de la masonería. Un texto netamente masón y muy revelador, y da igual si no crees en estas cosas religiosas porque ellos, masonería, sí creen y son los que lo están moviendo todo. Para diferenciar y resaltar el texto le asigno un sencillo código de colores; y también mencionar que no he traído todo el texto completo, extenso, sino parte de él y creo que suficiente.

*Azul*: lo referente al conocimiento = ser semejante a Dios.
*Rojo*: la relación entre Fausto y Satanás.
*Gris*: los errores de odio contenido contra Dios.​*ENTENDER EL SENTIR DE LA MASONERÍA*
En el texto de E.J. Rodríguez se reflejan varios temas muy importantes. Texto al que recomiendo prestar atención para entender a la masonería, autora de la pandemia de mentiras, de la Agenda2030 y del inminente Great Reset y Nuevo Orden Mundial. La situación actual se explica entendiendo a esta poderosa secta internacional, vanguardia de todo lo que está sucediendo. Por decirlo así, ayuda mucho para entender un crimen (pandemia, etc), entender al criminal.

*1º. EN PRIMER LUGAR*
Esto es muy importante. El texto deja muy claro cuál es el principal motor de la masonería. Un ejemplo. Hay más.

"el conocimiento de los secretos últimos de la Creación, alcanzando un grado de sabiduría que acercaría al individuo humano al *estatus de Dios*."​
*SINÓNIMOS: Estatus de Dios = Conocimiento*
También nos revela que en las narrativas actuales de la masonería evitan los términos referentes tipo _*ser *como dios, *divinidad *humana_, etc. Y que los sustituyen por el término *conocimiento* y también por el de *sabiduría,* ambos mucho más discretos y ambiguos. Es decir. Cuando dice conocimiento (que se trata de la gnosis) se está refiriendo a buscar equipararse a Dios y a ser como Dios, ayudado en pacto por el diablo. También mencionar que E.J. Rodríguez no se ciñe mucho a esta premisa eufemística, ya que habla muy claro.

"La soberbia de querer parecerse a Dios, *o dicho en términos actuales*, la pretensión de alcanzar conocimientos más allá de lo que la Iglesia consideraba deseable,(...) la intención de alcanzar la divina perfección (...)."​
Añado este ejemplo del instructor Sevillano sobre cómo persuaden a los legos en la masonería.
La seducción del _"*concepto *conocimiento" _como bien deseable por encima de todo.

(rumble), (odysee).​
*2º. EN SEGUNDO LUGAR*
Nos revela con mucha claridad la plena consciencia que tiene el masón en relación a las consecuencias de sus actos. Sabe, sabe mucho y lo sabe bien. Y esto es incomprensible para mí. No lo entiendo pero ahí está. Me explico. Cuando dejamos este mundo, toda esa potencia mental se nos da en el Cielo, gratis, y pasamos a ser de una naturaleza aumentada por decirlo así (_«… seréis como ángeles del cielo.»_ – Marcos 12, 25.). Tendremos potentísimas mentes al igual que tienen los Ángeles y esto no es ningún secreto. Y lo que hace la masonería es, por impaciente, por un adelanto subiéndose a Lucifer, perderlo todo y para siempre. Y esto no tiene sentido.

"siendo como es un hombre versado en teología, que conoce bien lo que le espera si vende su alma".
"En los pactos voluntarios con el Diablo, el firmante acepta de buen grado entregar su alma al Maligno en la creencia de que la consecución de los máximos conocimientos y placeres justificará el altísimo precio a pagar, pero también teniendo conocimiento de las funestas consecuencias."
"... conoce la naturaleza del contrato que está firmando".
*3º. EN TERCER LUGAR*
Y para finalizar podemos ver asomar al sátrapa y asesino que lleva dentro el señor *E.J. Rodríguez*. No estoy insultando y no bromeo con esto. Hay que ser claros porque este hombre trivializa y consiente como si se tratase del trámite de un juego: "vendiendo su alma y LA DE OTROS". Esta secta no tiene reparos en asesinar en masa. Residencias de ancianos con *100 asesinatos* en cuestión de horas tras ser vacunados, la de gente asesinada por las vacunas, y para la entrada del Nuevo Orden Mundial, la marca de la bestia que será en masa conllevará la condenación del que acepte ser marcado. Condenación en masa.

"Lo relevante es que los pactos fáusticos están a la orden del día en alguno u otro lugar del mundo; en alguno u otro ámbito de nuestras vidas. Ya sea en política, empresa, sociedad, familia, siempre hay alguien *vendiendo *su alma* Y LA DE OTROS* al Maligno, pagando precios desorbitados por metas inalcanzables las cuales, *por soberbia, se considera con el derecho de alcanzar*. Esa es la grandeza de este mito: mire uno donde mire, Fausto *está *en todas partes. *Quizá*, quién sabe, escribiendo estas mismas líneas. O *quizá*, quién sabe, leyéndolas.
*QUÉ ES PACTAR* O RENUNCIAR AL ALMA
Y para terminar conviene tener presente que el término *PACTO*, en el siguiente artículo, no encierra el sentido de un papel firmado o *esposorio *con una entidad demoníaca o príncipe de ellos. Sino que viene a significar el simple hecho de decantarse y elegir, es decir, de configurarse y consagrarse a conseguir el sueño de _"ser como Dios" _de la mano del ángel caído. Se trata de un *pacto *de fidelidad y obediencia con la secta de la masonería, que viene a ser lo mismo que consagrarse a Satanás.











_Performance __feminista__ (pañuelo verde pro __aborto__) en Méjico D.F._​
Recomiendo mucho leer detenidamente el texto de *E.J. Rodríguez*. Que aún lleno de errores y odio contenido conta Dios y la Iglesia, es muy, pero que muy revelador del problema que vive el mundo, porque el problema son ellos (masonería).

(Post 1 de 3).


----------



## BlueOrange (29 Dic 2022)

*Yo, Fausto: vender el alma al Diablo *
Publicado por E. J. Rodríguez (jotdown.es)​
“Ya en el siglo XVIII, la llegada del racionalismo había cambiado la perspectiva de los literatos respecto al personaje de Fausto. El alemán *Gotthold Lessing *reinterprete el mito en 1780, en una obra inacabada donde presentaba la búsqueda de conocimiento de Fausto como una empresa legítima y no como una ambición pecaminosa. El doctor desea ampliar el horizonte de su sabiduría, algo que el racionalismo considera un propósito deseable y noble. Para conseguirlo, Fausto tal vez yerra en la elección del procedimiento, dejándose arrastrar por la ambición y recurriendo a un *pacto* indeseable con Satán. Pero el fin que persigue redime al personaje porque, de repente, el conocimiento ya no es considerado un desafío a Dios como en el cristianismo tradicional —en el cual se premia la ignorancia y el acatamiento ciego de la Palabra—, sino como una manera de perfeccionar el espíritu humano, haciéndolo quizá incluso más grato al Creador. Este mismo enfoque adoptaría años después *Goethe* en su famosísimo drama _Faust_, en el cual el doctor Fausto también evita la condena eterna al arrepentirse de su pacto satánico. En la obra de Goethe, la más célebre, influyente y extendida de entre todas las compuestas sobre el mito fáustico, se impone una vibración romántica y humanista muy distinta a la del mito del siglo XVI. Goethe elabora un retablo de ambigüedad moral, matizado por las pasiones humanas tanto como por conceptos racionales, y que está bastante alejado de la sequedad teológica y judicial de la leyenda original. El trabajo de Goethe universalizó la figura de Fausto y la hizo pervivir en la memoria colectiva hasta nuestros días, por más que diversos giros románticos y racionalistas hayan abandonado la esencia originaria de la leyenda.”





“La recompensa principal que se pretende obtener con el pacto fáustico es el conocimiento de los secretos últimos de la Creación, alcanzando un grado de sabiduría que acercaría al individuo humano al *estatus de Dios*. Este deseo sí resulta imperdonable para la tradición cristiana. En la versión original es este ansia de sabiduría lo que condena a Fausto en última instancia, como en su día fue el ansia de conocimiento lo que provocó la expulsión de Adán y Eva del *Paraíso Terrenal*. Cuando, según los mitos bíblicos, la primera pareja humana come la fruta prohibida del Árbol del Conocimiento —el fruto que permite distinguir entre el bien y el mal, el que otorga capacidad de juicio moral— provocan la ira de Dios y son condenados a cambiar su anterior existencia plena y feliz por una nueva vida repleta de dolor y sinsabores. Fausto comete el mismo pecado de querer saber más de lo que Dios le ha permitido saber y está cometiendo la blasfemia definitiva de *intentar equipararse al Creador*. En lugar de recibir con humildad los dones y bienes que Dios le ha concedido, Fausto quiere ser quien decida qué dones merece recibir. Para obtenerlos sin el permiso del Altísimo, Fausto recurre al único procedimiento que puede proporcionárselos: el pacto diabólico. Puesto que Satán conoce, como Dios, los secretos últimos, sólo a él se puede recurrir. *Satán es Lucifer, *“el que porta la luz”, el guardián de la sabiduría. El pecado de Lucifer, ahora un ángel caído, había sido el mismo que el de Fausto. Tras acumular numerosas virtudes y conocimientos, este ángel quiso *equipararse a Dios* y como consecuencia cayó del cielo (fue expulsado del paraíso) y terminó condenado a vagar por la Tierra mezclándose en los asuntos humanos y, a falta de un entretenimiento mejor, buscando la condenación de los mortales.

La soberbia de *querer parecerse a Dios*, o dicho en términos actuales, la pretensión de alcanzar conocimientos más allá de lo que la Iglesia consideraba deseable, era el crimen por el que Fausto pagó con el infierno. Un ser humano ha de reconocerse imperfecto y renunciar a la intención de *alcanzar la divina perfección* o será severamente castigado. Sólo así se podía entender la inexplicable condenación del admirable Cenodoxus, el Buen Doctor de París, quien durante su vida no ha cometido acción alguna que le haya merecido un castigo y sí ha realizado muchas acciones con las que garantizarse el cielo. Sin embargo, son tantas sus virtudes que cabe sospechar que Cenodoxus ha sucumbido a la soberbia —y al pacto diabólico en alguna de sus formas— para intentar equipararse a la santidad del propio Dios.

El mito fáustico es, pues, una reelaboración del mito del *Pecado Original*. Ese pecado equivale al libre albedrío, una facultad paradójica otorgada y castigada al mismo tiempo por el mismo Dios, en un bucle irresoluble de condenación que conduce al creyente a una única salida, la búsqueda del perdón celestial mediante el arrepentimiento y la sumisión. El Pecado Original expresa la idea de que ningún ser humano es ajeno al afán de pensar y actuar con libertad —esto es, al deseo de _conocer_ y _juzgar_— y por lo tanto está destinado a intentar usurpar funciones que no le corresponden y que deberían ser exclusivas de Dios. Fausto está condenado desde el momento en que_ tiene la_ _posibilidad_ de pactar un contrato con Satán porque su debilidad humana y su ansia de conocimiento lo conducirán de manera inevitable a firmarlo, como Adán y Eva estaban condenados desde el momento en que _existía la_ _posibilidad_ de comer la fruta prohibida, algo que Dios sabía que terminarían haciendo (por el eso el pecado original se hereda al nacer sin posibilidad de remediarlo). El agravante de Fausto, sin embargo, es que no ha sido tentado por un agente exterior. Adán y Eva fueron tentados por una serpiente, así que su ejercicio de libre albedrío está atenuado por la intervención de un agente maléfico. En la reinterpretación cristiana del mito judío, la serpiente actúa _motu proprio_ para quebrantar el orden divino. Pero el doctor Fausto se empeña en morder la fruta prohibida pese a que el propio Satán, mediante su enviado Mefistófeles, se muestra reacio a entregársela. Naturalmente, podría pensarse que la resistencia inicial de Satán a pactar con Fausto forma parte de un engaño; el Maligno, a quien el relato compara en algún momento con una mujer seductora, se hace de rogar. Quizá así convierte la recompensa final en algo más apetecible, estimulando aún más los deseos de Fausto. Con todo, las reticencias reales o fingidas de Satán son vencidas por Fausto con voluntad y esfuerzo, que ya no puede alegar un ingenuo desconocimiento de las consecuencias de su acto, siendo como es un hombre versado en teología, que conoce bien lo que le espera si vende su alma. Fausto se tienta a sí mismo sin necesidad de la intervención de una serpiente y eso hace su crimen de naturaleza aún peor.” El conocimiento, vedado por Dios a los hombres, es la meta última de Fausto. Su búsqueda condena al doctor, como valió la expulsión de Adán y Eva del Paraíso.

El mito fáustico es una enmienda teológica a la cuestionable expulsión de Adán y Eva del paraíso. Lo de Adán y Eva fue convertido en relato aleccionador pese a que quizá no fue ese el objeto primario del mito, que tal vez pretendía plantear una metáfora sobre la adquisición del libre albedrío y la conciencia moral por parte del ser humano, con la subsiguiente salida del inocente reino animal (esto es, su “expulsión del paraíso”). Sin embargo, la tradición cristiana convierte el episodio de Adán y Eva en una lección moral, lo cual dejaba algunos importantes cabos por atar. Adán y Eva muerden una fruta prohibida que Dios deja a su alcance, tentados por una serpiente que es, por necesidad, también un producto de la acción creadora de ese mismo Dios. Dicho de otro modo: Dios parece empeñado en que la fruta prohibida sea mordida.

La malévola e innecesaria trampa tendida por Dios a sus hijos dejaba tras de sí varias cuestiones inquietantes. ¿Es Dios un engañador, un burlador como el propio Satán?. El mito de Fausto trata de resolver este entuerto de otra manera. En los pactos voluntarios con el Diablo, el firmante acepta de buen grado entregar su alma al Maligno en la creencia de que la consecución de los máximos conocimientos y placeres justificará el altísimo precio a pagar, pero también teniendo conocimiento de las funestas consecuencias. El doctor Fausto quiere trascenderse a sí mismo y convertirse en algo que no está autorizado a ser, *aunque eso nunca va a ocurrir*, pues el engaño de Satán forma parte indisoluble de su conducta y el contrato constituye siempre una estafa. Sí, Fausto es engañado en cuanto a la recompensa que obtendrá, pero no se le tiende una trampa porque conoce la naturaleza del contrato que está firmando. Por otra parte, también es cierto que Fausto confía en que acercándose a los secretos del universo podrá atenuar o incluso evitar el pago; cando el comprador sabe tanto como el vendedor, es imposible que la venta se transforme en una estafa. El problema es que Fausto cree que el vendedor cumplirá y le confiará todos sus secretos, porque, envalentonado por sus aprendizajes mágicos cree que un pacto es imposible de transgredir incluso para el mismo Satán, así que podría decirse que, a este respecto, Fausto se engaña a sí mismo y es también el único culpable del engaño.

La conclusión del mito es terminante: aunque siga habiendo un elemento de engaño y de tentación externa, el ser humano es cómplice voluntario de su propio pecado original. Fausto se condena porque quiere condenarse, porque no asume con servilismo y humildad los dictados de Dios (INTRODUZCO NOTA: honrarás a tu padre y a tu madre, no levantarás falso testimonio ni mentirás, no matarás, no adorarás a entidades demoníacas, no asesinarás niños en ofrenda a demonios, etc). La salvación pasa por renunciar al libre albedrío y actuar según el único albedrío aceptable, el de Dios. Pese a que las aproximaciones racionalistas y románticas intentaron liberar a Fausto del peso de la culpa, ésta ha seguido siendo el eje fundamental del pacto, como bien ponen de manifiesto las mencionadas adaptaciones de Thomas y Klaus Mann, en las que Alemania es _culpable_ de querer trascenderse a sí misma, convertirse en algo que no es y pactar con fuerzas diabólicas para conseguirlo, causando así su propia y _merecida_ condenación.

Los conceptos e imágenes fáusticas han trascendido, como se deduce, a muchos elementos de la cultura occidental. Referencias inadvertidas al mito aparecen en los lugares más insospechados. Los ejemplos son incontables, pero por citar solamente uno bastante curioso, en la película de _gangsters_ _White Heat_, de 1949, hay una muy famosa secuencia: el criminal interpretado por *James Cagney* —cuyas ambiciones lo han llevado a ser acorralado por la policía— muere entre las llamas de un incendio mientras pronuncia la frase _“_*¡Mamá, lo he conseguido! ¡Estoy en la cima del mundo!*_*”*_ Una escena fáustica en la que un hombre ha vendido su alma y por tanto ha comprado su propia condenación a cambio de alcanzar una cima *que le está vedada*, por mucho que él quiera convencerse que sí podrá alcanzarla. Ha habido muchas adaptaciones directas del mito de Fausto: cinematográficas, teatrales, musicales, etc. Quizá el lector quiera echarle un vistazo a la película _Faust_, del director alemán* F.W. Murnau*, por citar un ejemplo repleto de fascinante imaginería.

(Añado esta imagen externa al artículo de E.J. Rodríguez).





(Post 2 de 3). (El artículo termina en el siguiente post).


----------



## BlueOrange (29 Dic 2022)

A Johann Faust le explotó en las manos un experimento alquímico en la habitación de una posada en Staufen y años después alguien aprovechó las habladurías póstumas para confeccionar un librito aleccionador creando uno de los mayores mitos de entre los que han modelado la moderna cultura europea. La estructura básica de _Historia von D. Johann Fausten _está presente en multitud de obras de ficción que en la mayor parte de los casos ni siquiera son consideradas fáusticas, pero que no pueden evitar adaptar el esquema *1) ambición, 2) engaño, 3) pacto, 4) descubrimiento del engaño 5) caída*. El mito fáustico ha evolucionado y se ha diversificado; se ha entremezclado con mitologías anteriores y posteriores, ha mutado muchas veces. Lo relevante es que los pactos fáusticos están a la orden del día en alguno u otro lugar del mundo; en alguno u otro ámbito de nuestras vidas. Ya sea en política, empresa, sociedad, familia, *siempre hay alguien vendiendo su alma y la de otros al Maligno*, pagando precios desorbitados por metas inalcanzables las cuales, por soberbia, se considera con el derecho de alcanzar. Esa es la grandeza de este mito: mire uno donde mire, Fausto *está en *todas partes. *Quizá*, quién sabe, escribiendo estas mismas líneas. O *quizá*, quién sabe, leyéndolas.”

—Yo, Fausto: vender el alma al Diablo—








Yo, Fausto: vender el alma al Diablo


“Faustus era un individuo sumamente perceptivo y hábil, cualificado e inclinado al estudio. Tuvo tan buen desempeño en sus exámenes que los rectores decidi




www.jotdown.es





— — — — — — — — —

*Las profundidades de Satán*
Apocalipsis 2​
"21 Le he dado tiempo para que se arrepienta, mas no quiere arrepentirse de su fornicación. 22 He aquí que a ella la arrojo en cama, y a los que adulteren con ella, (los arrojo) en grande tribulación, si no se arrepienten de las obras de ella. 23 Castigaré a sus hijos con la muerte, y conocerán todas las Iglesias que Yo soy el que escudriño entrañas y corazones; y retribuiré a cada uno de vosotros conforme a vuestras obras. 24 A vosotros, los demás que estáis en Tiatira, que no seguís esa doctrina y que *no habéis conocido las profundidades, como dicen ellos, de Satanás*: no echaré sobre vosotros otra carga.”

- Apocalipsis 2, 23-24. (Biblia de Mons. Straubinger).​
“24 Y a vosotros los demás de Tiatira, los que no seguís semejante doctrina, y *no conocéis las que dicen profundidades de Satán* (1), no arrojaré sobre vosotros otra carga.”

- Apocalipsis 2, 24. (Biblia Nácar-Colunga. Ed.1944).​
(1) Son sin duda los principios, acaso *gnósticos*, en que apoyaban esa conducta práctica que aquí reprende el profeta. (Biblia Nácar-Colunga.Ed.1944).

(Fin del artículo).


----------



## BlueOrange (30 Dic 2022)

*Fuimos infinitos*
(Fuimos divinos)​
Sobre los tres puntos en la firma de un masón (de aquellos que los usen).

_





Filosofía y Simbolismo de la Masonería, por Monseñor León Meurin (1893)_​
"*2. El Triángulo y los Tres Puntos, símbolo del Gran Arquitecto del Universo y del hombre.*

Entre todos los emblemas masónicos, el más sobresaliente es el Triángulo, ya formado con líneas, ya con puntos. Según la Masonería Kabalística, es un emblema de la Trinidad *infinita *y *eterna*, de la que el hombre es emanación finita y temporal.

Lo que un punto es a una línea, ya que ésta está compuesta por un número infinito de puntos, son tres puntos a un triángulo, si están dispuestos en tal forma. Los tres puntos representan una forma limitada o individual del *Ser infinito*, representando por el triángulo lineal.

Los puntos que los masones añaden a sus nombres son una profesión de fe; con ellos expresan un dogma esencial, —y, desde luego, totalmente erróneo— de su Orden; según el cual el hombre es una emanación individual de la *Divinidad* y, por lo tanto, *divino *en sí mismo, por lo que, implícitamente, la Masonería es una audaz *deificación* del hombre." (Nota: es *antropo*céntrica).

FUENTE: Filosofía de la Masonería, por Monseñor Meurin (1893). (*Página 17*)








Filosofía y Simbolismo de la Masonería, por Monseñor León Meurin (PDF). - Un Católico Perplejo


Monseñor Meurin publicó en 1893 en París, La franc-maçonnerie: synagogue de Satan en un único tomo. En español se editó en dos tomos bajo los títulos “Filosofía de la Masonería” y “Simbolismo de la Masonería”, este segundo es continuación del primero.




uncatolicoperplejo.com




*Algunos ejemplos*

"Poner al hombre *sobre el alta**r *es lo propio de los francmasones".
- Jacques Mitterrand, grado 33, antiguo Gran Maestre del Gran Oriente.

"Mas que una institución, más que una tradición, más que una sociedad...
la *#Masonería* es una de las formas de vida *divina *sobre la tierra".
- Venerable Hermano Joseph Fort Newton.



(0:05)* "El ser humano es una especie *(...) *de divina naturaleza". *(0:24)
- *Humania *(La Quinta Columna) (Vídeo). Estoy en la obligación de denunciar.


(bitchute), (rumble), (odysee)

*Homo Deus,* de Yuval Noah Harari.
El escritor fetiche del Foro Económico Mundial.​
Quisiera reflejar un par de extractos, el libro está lleno de chirridos pero a ver quién se lo lee, de una de las publicaciones de Yuval Noah Harari, Homo Deus. Pueden descargarlo en PDF y en inglés desde *aquí *y *aquí *(éste último enlace abre el PDF en pestaña nueva del navegador).

Es muy interesante el último párrafo (en este post) recogido de la página 41, donde diferencia entre lo que él llama divinidad (humana se entiende) y el término omnipotencia del _"Padre bíblico del cielo"_. El Dios cristiano, no hay otro. Es decir. Harari reconoce al igual que toda la masonería a Dios Padre, el cristiano, como único Dios verdadero y creador de todo; y utiliza el término divinidad (al igual que hace la secta) como un declaración de intenciones, deseo o fantasia con la que soñar, pero en todo momento siendo consciente de que sólo es una pose. El término divinidad en la masonería viene a ser como mentir en el currículum, como un juguete en las manos de un niño. En fin... Bochornoso todo lo que sale de esta secta. Realmente no creen en nada.







Google Translate.​
"Success breeds ambition, and our recent achievements are now pushing humankind to set itself even more daring goals. Having secured unprecedented levels of prosperity, health and harmony, and given our past record and our current values, *humanity’s next targets* are likely to be immortality, happiness and *divinity*. Having reduced mortality from starvation, disease and violence, we will now aim to overcome old age and even death itself. Having saved people from abject misery, we will now aim to make them positively happy. And having raised humanity above the beastly level of survival struggles, we will now aim *to upgrade humans* *into gods*, and turn Homo Sapiens into Homo *Deus*."

"El éxito engendra ambición, y nuestros logros recientes ahora están empujando a la humanidad a fijarse metas aún más audaces. Habiendo asegurado niveles sin precedentes de prosperidad, salud y armonía, y dados nuestros antecedentes y nuestros valores actuales, es probable que *los próximos objetivos de la humanidad* sean la inmortalidad, la felicidad y *la divinidad*. Habiendo reducido la mortalidad por inanición, enfermedad y violencia, ahora intentaremos superar la vejez e incluso la muerte misma. Habiendo salvado a la gente de la miseria más abyecta, ahora intentaremos hacerlos positivamente felices. Y habiendo elevado a la humanidad por encima del nivel bestial de las luchas de supervivencia, ahora intentaremos *convertir a los humanos en dioses *y convertir al Homo Sapiens en Homo *Deus*".

- Juval Noah Harari. Homo Deus (Pág.21).​
"Though the details are therefore obscure, we can nevertheless be sure about the general direction of history. In the twenty-first century, the third big project of humankind will be *to acquire for us **divine* *powers* of creation and destruction, and upgrade Homo sapiens into Homo *Deus*.

We want the ability to re- engineer our bodies and minds in order, above all, to escape old age, death and misery, but once we have it, who knows what else we might do with such ability? So we may well think of the new human *agenda* as consisting really of only one project (with many branches): *attaining divinity*. If this sounds unscientific or downright eccentric, it is because people often misunderstand the meaning of divinity. Divinity isn’t a vague metaphysical quality. And it isn’t the same as *omnipotence*. When speaking of upgrading humans into gods, think more in terms of *Greek gods* or *Hindu devas* rather than the *omnipotent* biblical sky Father. Our descendants would still have their foibles, kinks and limitations, just as *Zeus *and *Indra* had theirs. But they could love, hate, create and destroy on a much grander scale than us."

"Por lo tanto, aunque los detalles son oscuros, podemos estar seguros de la dirección general de la historia. En el siglo XXI, el tercer gran proyecto de la humanidad será *adquirir para nosotros poderes divinos *de creación y destrucción, y mejorar el Homo sapiens en Homo *Deus*.

Queremos la capacidad de rediseñar nuestros cuerpos y mentes para, sobre todo, escapar de la vejez, la muerte y la miseria, pero una vez que la tengamos, ¿quién sabe qué más podríamos hacer con esa capacidad? Así que bien podemos pensar que la nueva *agenda* humana consiste realmente en un solo proyecto (con muchas ramas):* alcanzar la divinidad*. Si esto suena poco científico o francamente excéntrico, es porque la gente suele malinterpretar el significado de la divinidad. La divinidad no es una vaga cualidad metafísica. Y no es lo mismo que la *omnipotencia*. Cuando hable de convertir a los humanos en dioses, piense más en términos de *dioses griegos* o *devas hindúes *en lugar del *omnipotente *Padre bíblico del cielo. Nuestros descendientes aún tendrían sus debilidades, torceduras y limitaciones, tal como *Zeus *e *Indra *tenían las suyas. Pero podrían amar, odiar, crear y destruir en una escala mucho mayor que la nuestra".

- Juval Noah Harari. Homo Deus (Pág.41).​
Termino con un *comentario *de twitter que me ha parecido harto acertado, pero en toda la diana.






_twitter.com (@jcarbonenh)_​


----------



## BlueOrange (30 Dic 2022)

*Y un reflejo del lado realmente bueno y valioso de este mundo.*

"El 23 de octubre es la fiesta de los Beatos *Mártires *de Valenciennes: 11 *monjas Ursulinas* guillotinadas por los revolucionarios franceses en 1794, por enseñar la fe católica."

"*Las Hermanas de Nazaret *- julio de *1943* - trabajaron entre polacos, bielorrusos, judíos y tártaros. Dirigían una escuela y ayudaban en la parroquia. Se ofrecieron como voluntarias a los ocupantes a cambio de los 120 habitantes del pueblo encarcelados. Murieron baleadas por los alemanes en el bosque. ".


----------



## BlueOrange (30 Dic 2022)

*YA COMIENZAN DE NUEVO CON EL TIMO OTRA VEZ*
China siempre ha sido el iniciador de lo que ocurrirá en el resto del mundo.











El mundo se cierra ante la salida de viajeros chinos por miedo a una nueva gran ola Covid provocada por la explosión de casos en el país


Hay un virus que se expande en el país más poblado del mundo en el peor momento posible: a las puertas del Año Nuevo chino, cuando cientos de millones de personas vuelven a sus...




www.elmundo.es













Dos vuelos procedentes de China encienden todas las alarmas de nuevo en Europa por la COVID: la mitad de los viajeros, contagiados


La Comisión Europea se reúne este jueves para decidir posible medidas ante la brutal explosión de contagios en China | Cadena SER




cadenaser.com










La jactancia es una expresión de arrogancia y poder. Es decir, de dominio.

*"Un golpe blando (de Estado), como se dan los golpes en el siglo XXI, sin tanques ni armas".*
- Telediario TVE (2022-09-16)


_(rumble), (odysee) (Podemos dirigiéndose a VOX)_


----------



## Yakuza (30 Dic 2022)

BlueOrange dijo:


> Pulsera Kabbalah.
> 
> *Tucker Carlson *(esquina de arriba a la izquierda), una de las voces_ "autorizadas"_ de la disidencia antiglobalista.
> 
> ...



el Zohar no tiene nada que ver con el Talmud, el Talmud es la compilación escrita de la tradición oral judía, se compone básicamente de la Misnha que es la Torá oral y de la Guemará que es la interpretación que hacen de ella los rabinos.

el Zohar viene a ser la decodificación de la Torá.


----------



## BlueOrange (30 Dic 2022)

Yakuza dijo:


> el *Zohar* no tiene nada que ver con el Talmud, el Talmud es la compilación escrita de la tradición oral judía, se compone básicamente de la Misnha que es la Torá oral y de la Guemará que es la interpretación que hacen de ella los rabinos.
> 
> el *Zohar *viene a ser la decodificación de la Torá.



*ונא םג רעבנש זמר לזעל ןיחלש ןיהש ריעשה
םלועה ןמ תופילקה*
_«Aquel cabrón que sacrificaban a Azazel (el día de la expiación) nos muestra que también nosotros estamos obligados a remover al cristiano de la faz de la tierra»._ *Zohar *f. 62, Mikdasch Melech.

*Prólogo*​
La logia es la *antesala de la sinagoga*. Y los judíos son los *creadores y a día de hoy, príncipes y directores* de la masonería. El Talmud posiblemente sea el conjunto de libros más perversos que existe. De ellos sale todo el movimiento eugenésico por poner un ejemplo. Corriente de pensamiento exclusivamente judío y masónico.

_Sobre el exterminio cristiano al comienzo del Nuevo Orden Mundial_

_(__bitchute__), (__rumble__), (__odysee__)._


_Retuercen la interpretacion de las Sagradas Escrituras __de forma muy perversa,
buscando justificar __el exterminio de todos los cristianos._
_(__bitchute), (rumble), (odysee__)._​

¿Quién en su sano juicio defendería el Talmud?

_"Cuando comprendes que toda opinión es una visión cargada de historia personal,
empezarás a comprender que todo juicio es una confesión." _- Nikola Tesla.

*El Talmud*​
Los rabinos ni guardan ni se someten a Ley la de Moisés ni a la Torah (Antiguo Testamento).








EL TALMUD AL DESNUDO. - Un Católico Perplejo


Tres artículos que resumen la obra "El Talmud Desenmascarado" del Padre Justinas Bonaventure Pranaitis (1861-1917) quien fue un religioso católico lituano, profesor de teología en la academia imperial católica de San Petesburgo en Rusia.




uncatolicoperplejo.com




El Talmud completo hoy contiene 63 libros y 524 capítulos. Esta vasta obra consta del *Mischnah *(fraudulenta ley oral _"de Moisés"_), el *Gemarah* (exégesis e interpretación de la fraudulenta ley oral) y el *Tosephot* (agregados posteriores de rabinos también interpretando el _Mischnah_) como partes principales, más las notas marginales del rabino Ascher llamado el *Piske Tosephot* y el *Perusch Hamischnaoth* de Maimonides.

*"Los judíos del Talmud *_afirman que Moisés recibió de Dios, además de las Tablas de la Ley, también *oralmente *las interpretaciones de la misma. Esta interpretación oral no fue transmitida a Josué, pero si a Josías y al cabo del tiempo a la Gran Sinagoga, y luego a ciertos rabinos hasta que ya no fue posible retenerla más." - _Talmud al desnudo (I).

Es decir. El _*Mischnah *_es un fraude. Es un texto que no proviene de Moisés. Un constructo que fue paralelo y a espaldas del pueblo judío. Y la _*Gemarah *_son las interpretaciones, que además son muy enfermas y perversas, a ese *Mischnah *que no es judío, insisto, porque no es mosaico (de Moisés).

*--- *A ver.* Por un lado* el Talmud era la bibliografía interna de la casta sacerdotal farisea, casi toda ella luciferina ya entonces. Estos fariseos eran los que mataban a los profetas del Antiguo Testamento. Que todos fueron asesinados menos dos, Elías y Enoc. Viene de lejos todo esto.* Y por otro lado* estaba la Torah de Moisés que era la religión judía propiamente dicha y lo que seguía en pueblo judío. Es decir. La casta sacerdotal usaba la Torah sólo para el pueblo, para gobernarlo, mientras escondían, sólo para rabinos, las enseñanzas del Talmud, que no eran judías. Además a todo esto hay que sumarle que la religión judía pasó a ser cristiana con el advenimiento del Mesías, Jesucristo, prometido por Dios. ---


Spoiler: Con Cristo cesó la antigua Ley Mosaica surgiendo el Cristianismo.



"[La Iglesia] Firmemente cree, profesa y enseña que las legalidades del *Antiguo Testamento*, o sea, de la *Ley de Moisés*, que se dividen en ceremonias, objetos sagrados, sacrificios y sacramentos, como quiera que fueron instituidas en gracia de significar algo por venir, aunque *en aquella edad* eran convenientes para el culto divino, *cesaron* una vez venido nuestro Señor Jesucristo (Concilio de Florencia DZ 1348). Doctrina confirmada siempre en la Iglesia:“Y en primer lugar, por la muerte de nuestro Redentor el *Nuevo Testamento *tomó el lugar de la antigua ley que había sido *abolida* …por su muerte Jesús dejó *sin efecto* la Ley con sus decretos (Efesios 2, 15) … se establece el *Nuevo Testamento* en su sangre derramada por toda la raza humana.” A tal punto, por consiguiente, “dice San León Magno al hablar de la cruz de nuestro Señor, se llevó a cabo la transferencia *de *la Ley al Evangelio, *desde *la sinagoga a la Iglesia, *de *muchos sacrificios a una sola Víctima, que, cuando nuestro Señor había expirado, se *desgarró *violentamente de arriba abajo el velo místico que cubría la parte más interna del templo y su secreto sagrado. En la *cruz*, *murió la antigua ley*; murió, para inmediatamente ser enterrada y ser portadora de muerte* … “* (Papa Pío XII, Mystici Corporis Christi N° 29-30, 29 de junio de 1943).


Continuamos con que existe, en principio*, un doble Talmud. *El palestino, siglo II después de Cristo, cuyo _*Gemarah *_es obra de un solo autor y de contenido bastante vago. Y el Talmud babilónico, obra de varios rabinos durante distintas épocas que es el que está más valorado por los judíos. El Talmud babilónico se codificó (se reunió y compiló) sobre el siglo VI antes de Cristo, cuando el pueblo judío estuvo cautivo en Babilonia (hoy Irak). Y fue allí donde incorporaron las doctrinas esotéricas persas, cuyo misticismo proviene de los periodos *védico *y *brahamánico *del induísmo. Es aquí donde*;* desde el periodo del Éxodo de Egipto entre el S. XVII y XIII a. de C.*;* se termina de consolidar el satanista *árbol de las Sephiroths* recogido en el libro de el _"*Zohar*"_ (la luz). Doctrinas que no son judías sino paganas, hoy espina dorsal del satanismo (masonería) internacional.






_Iluminista (luciferino) árbol de las Sephiroths_​
Se nos intenta convencer de que los judíos actuales, aunque no han reconocido al Hijo de Dios, Jesucristo, veneran la Ley y los Profetas. Es decir, que se rigen por lo establecido en el Antiguo Testamento (la Torah), y nada hay más incierto y falso que esto.

_«He aquí que yo te entregaré algunos de la sinagoga de *Satán*,
de esos que dicen ser judíos y no lo son, sino que mienten;»_
*- Apopcalipsis 3, 9.*

_“Vosotros sois nacidos del *diablo* (por la gnosis), y queréis cumplir los deseos de vuestro padre.
El es homicida desde el principio y no se mantuvo en la verdad, porque la verdad no estaba en él.
Cuando habla la mentira, habla de lo suyo propio, porque él es mentiroso y padre de la mentira.”_
*- Juan 8, 44.*


_(rumble), (odysee) (Baphomet en 01:26)_







*Algunas citas cristianas*​
«En Jerusalén, muchos creyeron en Su Nombre, contemplando los milagros que hacía; mas *Jesús* no se fiaba de ellos, porque los conocía a todos» –*S. Juan* 2, 23-24

«Toda la Sinagoga de los hijos de Israel mató a Jesucristo».
–*Tertuliano*, «Adv. Jud., VIII».​
«Comentario sobre Isaías IV». «El pueblo judío es impío, parricida, traidor». –*San Hilario de Poitiers*, «Tratado sobre los Salmos».

«La Sinagoga es una casa de impiedad, un receptáculo de maldades, que Dios mismo había condenado. Por *Caín* hay que entender el pueblo parricida de los judíos, él derramó la Sangre de su *Señor y Creador*. Fue matado por el pueblo judío» –*San Ambrosio*, «Epístola IX» y «Sobre Caín».

«Mi verdadera guerra es contra los judíos, ellos han sido abandonados por Dios, y por el crimen de este deicidio no hay expiación posible. De ningún modo dejaron atrás el grado sumo del delito, mediante su locura cometida contra Cristo» –*San Juan Crisóstomo*, «Adversus Judæos».

«Siempre que el judío os diga: fueron los hombres los que nos hicieron la guerra; contestadles: los hombres no os hubieran hecho la guerra si Dios no lo hubiera permitido» –*San Juan Crisóstomo*, «Adversus Judæos»

”Pues los judíos veían en Él todas las señales que los profetas dijeron que iba a haber […]
pues veían con evidencia las señales de la Divinidad de Él, mas por odio y envidia hacia *Cristo*,
las tergiversaban; y no quisieron confiar en las palabras de Éste, con las cuales se confesaba Hijo de Dios”

–*Santo Tomás de Aquino*. (cfr. Summa Theologica, 3 p., qu. 47, art. 5).




*Algunas citas del Talmud*​
*אמר רבי יוחנן גוי שעוסק בתורה חייב מיתה*
_“El Rabbí Jochanan dice: Un goy que escudriña dentro de la ley es _reo de muerte_” - _*Sanedrín, 59, a.

אסור לרחם עליהם שנמר ולא תחנם לפיכך אם ראה גוי עובד כו ם אובד או טובע בנהר לא יעלנו׃ ראהו נטוי למות לא יצילנו אבל לאבדו בידו או לרפחו וכיוצא בזה אסור מפני שאינו עושה עמנו מלחמ*
_“No es lícito que tengas piedad de ellos, porque se ha dicho: ‘_No tendrás piedad de ellos_.’ Por ello mismo, si alguno viere a un __cristiano __en dificultades o ahogándose en aguas, no acudas en su ayuda. Si se le viere cercano a la muerte, _no lo salves de la muerte_. Con todo, no está bien matarlo con tus propias manos lanzándolo a un pozo o de algún modo similar a éste, puesto que no están en guerra con nosotros” - _*Hilkhot Akum X, 

מה שאמרו הנביאים בחרבן אדום באחרית הימים על רומי אמרו כמו שפי בישעיה בפרשת קרבו נױם לשמוע כי כשתחרב רומי תהיה גאלת ישראל*
Los judíos enseñan a sus hijos que: _Todo lo que los profetas predijeron sobre la devastación de Edom en los últimos días, eso es lo que comprendieron que se refería a Roma, como expliqué en Isaías en el verso ‘Acercaos naciones y escuchad’. Porque, en efecto, cuando sea devastada Roma, vendrá la redención de los israelitas”. - *Rabbí Davidh Kimchi, Obadiam.*_

NOTA: Roma es el Papado, el Vaticano,en los Últimos Tiempos que estamos viviendo ya.

*כשר שבגױם הרוג*
_“Incluso el mejor de entre los Goyim _merece ser matado_” _ - _*Abhodah Zarah 26, b. Tosephoth.*_

*בדא בעכ ום אכל המוסרים והאפיקורוסין מישראאל מצןה לאבדן ביד ולהורידן עד באר שחת מפני שהן מצירין לישראל ומסירין את העם מאחררי ה*
_“Éstas cosas se dirigen a los idólatras. Pero también a aquellos israelitas que se apartaron de su pueblo o se convirtieron en epicúreos, a todos ellos estamos obligados a _*aniquilarlos* _y _perseguirlos _incluso hasta los infiernos. Porque ellos acongojan a Israel…”. - *Hilkhoth Akum X, 2.*_

*הסיר חיות הקליפות ותמיתם ואז תעלה עליך השכינה כאילו הקטרת קטורת*
_“Destruye la vida del cristiano y _mátalo_, pues así serás tan grato a la Divina Majestad como aquel que le hace una ofrenda de incienso”* - Sepher Or Israel 177, b.*_

_«El coito del no-judío es como el coito del animal»_.
- *Sanhedrin 74, b. Tosephoth*​
*בראם בצרת אדם לבבודם של ישראל שלא נבראו העכ˝ום כי
אם לשמשם דיום ולילה לא ישבותו ממלאכתם ואין כבוד לבן
מלך שישמש אותו בהמה בצורת בהמה כי אם בהמה בצור*
_«Dios creó a los cristianos en forma humana en honor de Israel, puesto que no fueron creados con otro fin que para servir a los judíos día y noche; y no se les puede dar descanso jamás de semejante *esclavitud*. Pues es menester que el hijo del Rey (el israelita) no sea servido por bestias en su propia forma, sino en forma humana» - _*Midrash Talpioth fol. 255, d.*

_«No puede darse ninguna alegría mayor a Dios Bendito que ésta que nosotros
le procuramos *exterminando* a los impíos y a los cristianos de este mundo»._
- *Sepher Or Israel fol. 180*.​
*הרשעים… יש להם נפש מן הקליפה 
הנקראת מות וצל מות*
_«Las almas de los no-judíos provienen de la costra mugrienta, que se llama muerte y sombra de muerte». - _*Emek Hammelech 23, d.

טעותו מותרת*
_«Es lícito hacer uso del fraude para con los cristianos». - _*Babha Kama 113, b.

ותימה דלהון ב סמיתו דפומא כבעירא דאיהי מיתא ולית לח
קול ודבור*
_«Y cúmplase la muerte de los cristianos cerrándoles la boca como la de las bestias, a las que se *aniquila* sin voz ni habla»_. - *Pesachim 49, b

בעי בר ישראל לעקור הקוצים מן הכרם לעקור הקליפות
ולכלותם מעל פני האדמה כי אין חדוה לפני הק˝בה גדולה 
מזו כשאנחנו מכלים את הרשעים והקליפות מן העולם*
_«El israelita sobrevive de afanarse con empeño en arrancar los espinos de la viña, esto es: en *erradicar *y *extirpar *al cristiano de la tierra. No puede darse ninguna alegría mayor a Dios Bendito que ésta que nosotros le procuramos *exterminando *a los impíos y a los cristianos de este mundo». - _*Sepher Or Israel fol. 180.*








Recopilación de declaraciones sobre el Genocidio Cristiano de la Agenda2030 ('The Great Reset') por parte de rabinos y judíos (junio/julio 2022) - Un Católico Perplejo


Declaraciones judías sobre el Holocausto Cristiano de la Agenda2030 (The Great Reset).




uncatolicoperplejo.com




Fuentes y otros enlaces relacionados:





EL TALMUD AL DESNUDO


Queremos compartir con todos tres artículos que resumen la obra "El Talmud Desenmascarado" del Padre Justinas Bonaventure Pranaitis (18...




propagandacatolica.blogspot.com









EL TALMUD AL DESNUDO 2ª Parte


Queremos compartir con todos tres artículos que resumen la obra "El Talmud Desenmascarado" del Padre Justinas Bonaventure Pranaitis (1861-...




propagandacatolica.blogspot.com









EL TALMUD AL DESNUDO 3ª Parte


Queremos compartir con todos tres artículos que resumen la obra "El Talmud Desenmascarado" del Padre Justinas Bonaventure Pranaitis (1861-...




propagandacatolica.blogspot.com












El Talmud (I)


EL TALMUD: LAS ENSEÑANZAS DE ODIO Y RACISMO DE LOS PÉRFIDOS JUDÍOS (I) Por Mendo Crisóstomo ¿Qué piensan los judíos sobre los que no somos judíos? Las personas que conocen la cosmovisión judía sabe…




iotaunum.wordpress.com












El Talmud (II)


EL TALMUD: LAS ENSEÑANZAS DE ODIO Y RACISMO DE LOS PÉRFIDOS JUDÍOS (II) Por Mendo Crisóstomo Ya evidenciábamos en la primera parte que el judaísmo es, fundamentalmente, la Anti-religión. Y, por ell…




iotaunum.wordpress.com












El Talmud (y III)


EL TALMUD: LAS ENSEÑANZAS DE ODIO Y RACISMO DE LOS PÉRFIDOS JUDÍOS (III y final) Por Mendo Crisóstomo Con este brevísimo artículo ponemos punto final al leve esbozo que hemos ido desarrollando en a…




iotaunum.wordpress.com












Magisterio Papal contra la perfidia hebrea a lo largo de dos milenios (Concilios, Encíclicas, Bulas, Cartas Papales y legislación). - Un Católico Perplejo


Esto es un resumen que trata de ser sencillo y de fácil lectura, buscando que el lector vea sin dificultad las graves consecuencias que se han desprendido, durante siglos, en la convivencia con la comunidad hebrea. Esta comunidad realmente no sigue la religión judía sino que son cabalistas, es...




uncatolicoperplejo.com












Ariel Toaff, hijo del Gran rabino de Roma, admitió en 2007 los rituales de sangre de niños inocentes.


Ariel Toaff, hijo del Gran Rabino de Roma, Elio Toaff, reconoce en un libro el asesinato ritual de cristianos por parte de los judíos «para confeccionar pan ázimo». Se trata de una rara ocasión don…




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com


----------



## Yakuza (31 Dic 2022)

BlueOrange dijo:


> *ונא םג רעבנש זמר לזעל ןיחלש ןיהש ריעשה
> םלועה ןמ תופילקה*
> _«Aquel cabrón que sacrificaban a Azazel (el día de la expiación) nos muestra que también nosotros estamos obligados a remover al cristiano de la faz de la tierra»._ *Zohar *f. 62, Mikdasch Melech.
> 
> ...



La Torah tampoco es el antiguo testamento, es el Pentateuco, el Antiguo Testamento es el Tanaj.

Te dejo un enlace del periódico New Statement donde aparece el artículo Begin y las bestias, donde no se aprecia la cita esa que has enlazado.



https://imgur.io/vmfnb?r



De todas formas estoy muy agradecido por tu respuesta, voy a continuar leyéndola.

Los rabinos no son sacerdotes, los sacerdotes son de la estirpe de los Cohen.

El que haya leído el Nuevo Testamento sabrá que Jesús dijo que no venía a cambiar ni una coma de la Ley, y evidentemente Jesús era una rabino ya que se le permitía enseñar en la sinagoga.

Todos los árboles de la vida que enlazas son de klipohts y no de las sefirots. Bueno, el primero si, pero no se suele representar así sino con colores.


----------



## BlueOrange (1 Ene 2023)

* Seguimos sobre **judaísmo*​


Yakuza dijo:


> La Torah tampoco es el antiguo testamento, es el Pentateuco, el Antiguo Testamento es el Tanaj.



Así es. La *Torah *es el Pentateuco de Moisés, los cinco primeros libros del Antiguo Testamento y el *Tanaj* es el Antiguo Testamento en sí, donde, por ejemplo, suelen suprimir el *capítulo 53 de Isaía**s *o que en el año 64 d. de. C. le suprimieron siete libros enteros que habían formado parte del Antiguo Testamento durante siglos, entre ellos los dos de Macabeos.

_El Profeta Isaías murío en el *siglo VIII* (a. de C.) _




Te agradezco la correción.


Yakuza dijo:


> Te dejo un enlace del periódico New Statement donde aparece el artículo Begin y las bestias, donde no se aprecia la cita esa que has enlazado.
> 
> 
> 
> https://imgur.io/vmfnb?r



Aquí tengo que recular y reconocer que *estás en lo cierto* y que el error es mío. He dado *éste texto* por bueno y veo que se trata de un anzuelo para que lo cojamos los críticos. Te agradezco la corrección. En el post anterior *#738* donde lo había posteado lo he suprimido y restituído por las declaraciones de varios rabinos, sobre el genocidio de todos los cristianos al momento de erigirse el Nuevo Orden Mundial.


Yakuza dijo:


> De todas formas estoy muy agradecido por tu respuesta, voy a continuar leyéndola.
> 
> Los rabinos no son sacerdotes, los sacerdotes son de la estirpe de los Cohen.



*Rabinos *y *sacerdotes*, ambos y diferenciados, conformaban la casta de los *fariseos*. Los rabinos eran los estudiosos que interpretaban los textos sagrados, tenían funciones menores como dirigir la oración, enseñar como maestros, y más cosas. Llevar la *sinagoga *en definitivas cuentas. Y los sacerdotes como Zacarías, padre de San Juan Bautista, llevaban a cabo los oficios sagrados en los *Templos*.

No mencioné a los rabinos sino a sólo a los sacerdotes y a la casta de los fariseos. Tal vez debí tratar mejor este apartado. Te agradezco la corrección.


Yakuza dijo:


> El que haya leído el Nuevo Testamento sabrá que Jesús dijo que no venía a cambiar ni una coma de la Ley, y evidentemente Jesús era una rabino ya que se le permitía enseñar en la sinagoga.



No hay registro de esa afirmación, de que Jesús fuese rabino (doctor, maestro, el que enseña), ya que el rango social de rabino se confería oficialmente mediante unas ceremonias, y deduzco, que no lo sé, que tras una educación reglada bajo el auspicio de otro rabino.

No tiene razón de ser que Jesús tuviese el rango social de rabino. Es decir, que no era fariseo. Y éstos, los mismos fariseos, le conferían el trato de maestro (rabí) al dirigirse a Él debido a su acreditada solvencia y maestría en sus enseñanzas públicas, que eran muy doctas, en lugar de por el título en sí de ser rabí de cara a la comunidad. Es decir. El rabino tenía una serie de responsabilidades regladas en la sinagoga o de cara a la comunidad, y los sacerdotes las tenían en los Templos. La *sinagoga *era como un centro social, cultural y de enseñanza. No tenía el rigor de un Templo y a Jesús le dejaban subirse al atril por su maestría y poder de convocatoria, y no porque fuese uno de ellos.

El caso es que Jesús no se definía a sí mismo como uno de ellos, como fariseo.

“1 Entonces Jesús habló a las muchedumbres y a sus discípulos, 2 y les dijo: “Los escribas y los fariseos (nota: sacerdotes y rabinos) se han sentado en la cátedra de Moisés. 3 Todo lo que ellos os mandaren, hacedlo, y guardadlo; pero no hagáis como ellos, porque dicen, y no hacen. 4 Atan cargas pesadas e insoportables y las ponen sobre las espaldas de las gentes, pero ellos mismos ni con el dedo quieren moverlas."- Mateo 23, 1-4.

Las siguientes citas son interesantes porque vienen a sugerir que Jesús no recibió una educación reglada por un rabino, conocidos por la comunidad, como sí hizo San Pablo, que de adolescente o un poco antes, se trasladó desde Tarso a Jerusalén a recibir formación a los pies del rabino Gamaliel. San Pablo también predicó desde el atril o palestra en las sinagogas, y no para recitar la Ley de Moisés sino para instar a las comunidades a sumarse al Cristianismo.

“53 Y cuando Jesús hubo acabado estas parábolas, partió de este lugar, 54 y fue a su patria, y les enseñaba en la *sinagoga* de ellos; de tal manera que estaban poseídos de *admiración* y decían: “¿De *dónde *tiene Este la sabiduría esa y los milagros? 55 ¿No es Este el hijo del carpintero? ¿No se llama su madre María, y sus hermanos Santiago, José, Simón y Judas? 56 ¿Y sus hermanas no están todas entre nosotros? Entonces, ¿de *dónde *le viene todo esto?” - Mateo 13, 53-56.

Jesús con *doce años* interrogó a los doctores (los rabinos) en el Templo de Jerusalén mientras estos impartían doctrina en su atrio. Es decir, les corregía en sus errores de interpretación y con doce años no se es rabino.

"41 Sus padres iban cada año a Jerusalén, por la fiesta de Pascua. 42 Cuando tuvo *doce años*, subieron, según la costumbre de la fiesta; 43 mas a su regreso, cumplidos los días, se quedó el niño Jesús en Jerusalén, sin que sus padres lo advirtiesen. 44 Pensando que Él estaba en la caravana (nota: se viajaba en grupos, en caravana, como protección), hicieron una jornada de camino, y lo buscaron entre los parientes y conocidos. 45 Como no lo hallaron, se volvieron a Jerusalén en su busca 46 Y, al cabo de tres días lo encontraron en el *Templo*, sentado en medio de los *doctores*, escuchándolos e *interrogándolos*; 47 y todos los que lo oían, estaban estupefactos de su inteligencia y de sus respuestas.” - Lucas 2, 41-47.

El que Jesús fuese rabí se trata de una suposición, una conjetura, y que no se ajusta a sentido. No lo fue por la fuerte connotación social que conllevaba ese cargo, que te hacía integrante de una casta, entre otras muchas cosas.


Yakuza dijo:


> Todos los árboles de la vida que enlazas son de klipohts y no de las sefirots. Bueno, el primero si, pero no se suele representar así sino con colores.



Sephiroth y qliphoth, verso y reverso de un mismo problema: la *Qabalah*. Y tampoco tiene mayor trascendencia que el primer árbol que mencionas no sean de sephiroth sino que también se tratan de qliphoth. No tiene importancia esto. La intención está en alertar del peligro de estas peligrosas doctrinas, no en seguirlas.

_La masonería pervirtiendo el término 'Árbol de la Vida'._
​
La Qabalah trata sobre *invocar entidades* demoníacas y subirse a ellas (el vídeo de aquí arriba). Con estas doctrinas se pierde el alma y se pone un pie en el infierno. La gravedad es descomunal. El vídeo que acabo de postear es de la famosa logia Sociedad O.T.O. y *miente *de forma muy criminal.

El árbol de las sephiroth/qliphoth se trata de las dos caras de *un mismo árbol**:* el árbol de la ciencia del bien y del mal y que sólo trae *muerte *y devastación. Porque el árbol de la vida es *Jesucristo. *Esas doctrinas satanistas pervierten los términos para confundir. Y lo consiguen.

_"Jesus le dice: *Yo soy *el camino, y la verdad, y la *vida*;
nadie viene al Padre, sino por mí."_
- Juan 14, 6.

_"Y Dios dijo a Moisés: «*Yo soy *el que soy.
Así responderás a los hijos de Israel:
*El que es*, Yave, me manda a vosotros."_
- Éxodo 3, 14.​
Hay *dos *árboles en el libro de Génesis. Y ambos están dentro de nosotros y se trata de una elección personal. O nos decantamos por el *diablo *y su gnosis, el árbol del conocimiento del bien y del mal; o nos decantamos por el otro árbol, *Jesucristo*, el Árbol de la Vida.

*Génesis 2 y 3*​
"Hizo Yave Dios brotar en él de la tierra toda clase de árboles hermosos a la vista y sabrosos al paladar, y en el medio del jardín el árbol de la *vida* *y* el árbol de la* ciencia *del bien y del mal." - Génesis 2, 9.

"16 y (Dios) le dió (a Adán) este mandato: «De todos los árboles del paraíso puedes comer, 17 pero del árbol de la *ciencia* del bien y del mal no comas, porque el día que de él comieres, *ciertamente morirás.*» - Génesis 2, 16-17.

"2 Y respondió la mujer a la serpiente: «Del fruto de los árboles del paraíso comemos, 3 pero del fruto del que está en medio del paraíso nos ha dicho Dios: «no comáis de él, ni lo toquéis siquiera, *no vayáis a morir.*» 4 Y dijo la *serpiente *a la mujer: «No, no moriréis; 5 es que sabe Dios que el día que de él comáis, se os abrirán los ojos, y seréis como Dios, conocedores del bien y del mal." - Génesis 3, 2-5.

"Díjose Yave Dios: «He ahí a Adán hecho como uno de nosotros, conocedor del bien y del mal; que no vaya ahora a tender su mano al árbol de la* vida*, y comiendo de él, viva para siempre." - Génesis 3, 22.

Un saludo. Cuídate mucho.


----------



## BlueOrange (2 Ene 2023)

*Periodistas por la Verdad*










HIJOS DE SIÓN V


HIJOS DE SIÓN (V) Una investigación documentada sobre el Sionismo, la Masonería y el Nuevo Orden Mundial. EN ESTE CAPÍTULO (V), HABLAMOS DE: 00:00 al 01:17: Intro / Las mayores fortunas del planeta...




odysee.com












MUDRAS y signos de la masonería: el signo Vav: «Con este signo vencerás».


A continuación dejo un banco de imágenes a modo de ejemplo de lo extendido que está en el mundo este cáncer de la masonería. Enorme tristeza es ver todas estas imágenes.




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com





Pido disculpas por el post que escribí ayer y que acabo de borrar. No había investigando de dónde venía el *tuit* que abría dicho post que acabo de suprimir.

Están muy vistos estos pequeños grupos _'mete ruido'_ como _*"Periodistas Sátiros por la Verdad"*_, que buscan poner la etiqueta de nazis y terraplanistas a los críticos contra el judaísmo y contra su masonería. Es decir. Se hacen pasar por indignados contra los judíos y los Rothschild mientras que a la vez defienden a la Alemania nazi y al terraplanismo. Son actores, masones además, estas iniciativas siempre lo son, y que sólo buscan desacreditar a la corriente crítica colgándola las etiquetas que ellos traen (nazis, terraplanistas, etc).

*Y buscan desactivar a Ricardo Delgado.*

Con *La Quinta Columna* tratan de tirar a bajo a *Ricardo Delgado*, que es el *único* disidente verdadero que queda en España. Y se aprovechan de la coyuntura de que José Luis Sevillano sí lo es, es masón, y también parte del equipo de La Quinta Columna (los de la narrativa _Humania_), pero *no *el señor Delgado que es un regalo del cielo este hombre, además de que es Cristiano (entre lobos).

Diría que *Periodistas por la Verdad* es otra asociación formada por dos o tres personas a sueldo, y que a título personal dicen ser representantes de la humanidad, de la verdad, de la justicia y en fin... Son más de lo mismo. Masones en lucha contracultural (revolverlo todo, crear cizaña, ruido y confusión) en pos de ese Nuevo Orden Mundial que todos ellos tienen clavado en la mente.


----------



## BlueOrange (3 Ene 2023)

Este 1 de enero de 2022 el padre el Ricardo Delgado (La Quinta Columna) ha sufrido un ictus debido, según Ricardo, a la segunda vacuna recibida. Que se recupere pronto este señor, y tanta otra gente en este mundo a la deriva.

Audio extraído de este *post *del Telegram de LQC a día 2 de enero de 2022..


(bitchute), (rumble), (odysee)

Vivimos tiempos muy excepcionales. Traten de ponerse en paz con Dios y entiendan que nuestro camino continúa tras este plano, y que lo importante es lo que viene después.








Biblias – Un Católico Perplejo


Entradas sobre Biblias escritas por Gonzalo Carlos Novillo Lapeyra




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com












La oración es una disposición de gratitud. - Un Católico Perplejo


"La oración es la elevación del pensamiento y del corazón hacia Dios, la contemplación de Dios, la audaz conversación de la criatura con su Creador, la presencia respetuosa del alma ante él, como ante el Rey, ante la Vida misma que da la vida a todos;"




uncatolicoperplejo.com


----------



## BlueOrange (3 Ene 2023)

Yakuza dijo:


> Los sacerdotes no eran fariseos, los sacerdotes eran los descendientes directos de Aaron, hermano de Moises, es decir la casta sacerdotal es muy anterior a la existencia de rabinos y fariseos.
> 
> Cualquiera con la instrucción necesaria podía y puede ser rabino, sacerdote del templo solo lo pudieron y podrán ser los Cohen. Y hablo en futuro porque no tengo la menor duda que la intención final de todo lo que está sucediendo a lo largo y ancho del globo/plano es la venida del *mesías *por la puerta oriental del tercer templo.



Suele pasar con esta gente de la secta de la masonería. Les das la mano dándoles una zona neutral de encuentro, diálogo y convivencia, y siempre tratan de clavar la daga por la espalda en la medida en que les es posible. No falla esto y esto es el satanismo, junto con todo su liberal/marxismo cultural.

*SI PARECEN NORMALES, ES PORQUE NO SE MUESTRAN*​
*Miente* y además, como un criminal de la masonería. Y no sólo *está contradiciendo* sus anteriores post, sino que para colmo nos mete la MUY perversa y masónica doctrina del *Milenarismo* (no confundir con el Kilianismo de los primeros siglos del Cristianismo). Les presento al *mesías *que trata de colarnos. El anticristo.








'The Messiah should arrive anytime between September 2021-2022' Kabalist Rabbi Deduces


The Hebrew year 5782, when, according to this calculation, Moshiach should arrive, begins on September 6-7, 2021 - less than a year from now.




www.israel365news.com





*RESUMEN SOBRE EL KILIANISMO
Cristo*, término griego; o *Mesías*, el mismo término pero en hebreo, significa* 'el ungido'. *Y *Jesús*, 'el que salva'.

*




*
_The Last Judgement, por Jean Bellegambe (c.1470-1534-40) (Juicio Final)_​
El *Kilianismo *fue una corriente de opinión dentro de la Iglesia sobre la interpretación del *capítulo 20 de Apocalipsis*. No se llegaba a acuerdo y hubos varios bandos en base a su posible interpretación. Y ahí se quedó la cosa en aquellos primeros siglos del Cristianismo. A día de hoy *no hay* interpretación oficial de la Iglesia (la verdadera y no la de Bergoglio), sino sólo a título personal puesto que el libro de Apocalipsis es muy oscuro y ha presentado demasiada dificultad para dar con su interpretación, debido a que ha estado sellado hasta el Tiempo que narra este libro. ¿Entienden? Es el Tiempo que ya vivimos por lo que ya están abiertos los textos proféticos a su comprensión.

"Tú, Daniel, encierra estas palabras, y sella el libro *hasta *el tiempo del fin.
Muchos buscarán y se acrecentará el conocimiento.”
- Daniel 12, 4.

*LOS MIL AÑOS DE **APOCALIPSIS** 20*​
En el *capítulo 20 de Apocalipsis* se habla de que el dragón (Satanás) será encarcelado durante un periodo de *mil años*. Esos *mil años* comprenden de*s*de el día en que Cristo materializó su sacrificio en la Cruz por todos nosotros *hasta *los Últimos Tiempos. En esos *mil años* reinarán con Cristo los que no aceptaron el paganismo e instaurando un Orden cultural cristiano. Estos son los mil años del capítulo 20 de Apocalipsis. Y al terminar estos *mil años* de Orden Cristiano... _"Satanás será soltado de su prisión, 8 y se irá a seducir a los pueblos que están en los cuatro ángulos de la tierra, a Gog y Magog a fin de juntarlos para la guerra," _- Apocalipsis 20, 7-8. Ahora mismo estamos en este versículo.

*MILENARISMO, ANTICRISTO*
*y Nuevo Orden Mundial*







*Hacer pasar al anticristo (al falso profeta), por Jesucristo*
¡¡Que viene _"Jesucristo" y nos trae _su reino del Nuevo Orden Mundial!!​
La doctrina del *Milenarismo *en una calculada y perversa interpretación del Capítulo 20 de Apocalipsis, y llevada a cabo por el judaísmo y su secta de la masonería, que se aprovechan del *Kilianismo* de los primeros siglos del Cristianismo para tejer una elaborada estrategia de cara a la aparición del anticristo, que será en el Vaticano. Se trata de engañar a los que no somos satanistas.

El _"Mesías"_ en el Tiempo Final. Un _"restaurador"_ de la situación de *CAOS *previo que ellos mismos, masonería, habrán provocado (Great Reset/Revolution). Ese _"*Mesías *restaurador"_ de la situación *se trata del anticristo*, y lo presentarán con un despliegue propagandístico semejante al de la pandemia de mentiras. Este mismo forero Yakuza es un ejemplo de ya están preparando el camino de *colarnos al *_*"falso profeta"*_ de Apocalipsis (el falso Mesías, el anticristo).

“Cuando digan: “paz y seguridad“, entonces vendrá sobre ellos de repente *la ruina,*
como los *dolores* del parto a la que está encinta (el día del Hijo del Hombre);
*y no escaparán. *Mas vosotros, hermanos, no vivís en tinieblas,
para que aquel *día* os sorprenda como ladrón,"
- 1 Tesalonicenses 5 ,3-4.​
Lo que viene es un Juicio Final y el reino de Dios está en el Cielo, un reino que no es de este mundo. Por eso no vendrá ostensiblemente, no vendrá Cristo en persona, porque su reino no es de aquí.

*Mi reino no es de este mundo*
“Mi reino *no *es de este mundo; si de este mundo fuera mi reino, mis ministros habrían
luchado para que yo no fuese entregado a los judíos; pero mi reino *no *es de aquí.“
- Juan 18, 36. (Jesús ante Pilatos).

*La venida del reino de Dios.*
"20 Preguntado por los fariseos acerca de cuándo llegaría el reino de Dios, respondióles y dijo:
*No* llegará el reino de Dios ostensiblemente. 21 *Ni* podrá decirse: Helo aquí, o allí,
*porque* el reino de Dios está dentro de vosotros."
- Lucas 17, 20-21.

"23 Y os dirán: Hele allí, o hele aquí. No vayáis ni le sigáis"
- Lucas 17, 23.

Es decir, señalando al anticristo os dirán:
_"Éste en el Mesías y el NOM es su reino". _No vayáis tras él ni le sigáis.

*LA MARCA DE LA BESTIA*
Éste es el objetivo de la Agenda2030





​Este es el gran *ENGAÑO FINAL* que tienen montado, porque es el que dará pie a la *MARCA *de la bestia de Apocalipsis 13. Es decir, a condenarnos en masa porque quien acepte ser marcado lo perderá todo para siempre. Éste es el fin último del NOM. Cosechar/condenar almas. Todo lo demás es el ruido de la puesta en escena.


Spoiler: Texto de Apocalipsis 13 (Biblia)



APOCALIPSIS 13​
"15 Y fuéle dado infundir espíritu en la imagen de la bestia, para que hablase la imagen e hiciese morir a cuantos no se postrasen ante la imagen de la bestia, 16 e hizo que a todos, pequeños y grandes, ricos y pobres, libres y siervos, se les imprimiese una *marca* (1) en la *mano* derecha y en la *frente*, 17 a fin de que *nadie pudiese comprar o vender**,* sino el que tuviera la *marca*, el nombre de la bestia o el número de su nombre. 18 En esto está la sabiduría. El que tenga inteligencia calcule el número de la bestia, porque es número de hombre. Y su número es seiscientos sesenta y seis." - Apocalipsis 13, 15-18.
​(1) La imagen se deriva del usa de marcar a los esclavos con el nombre de su señor. Los adoradores de la bestia son marcados para que sean *reconocidos, y sólo ellos puedan participar en la vida ciudadana*. En las persecuciones de Decio y Diocleciano se vino a cumplir esto casi al pie de la letra contra los fieles.

APOCALIPSIS 14​"9 Y un tercer ángel los siguió, diciendo con voz fuerte: Si alguno *adora *la bestia y su imagen, y recibe su *marca *en la frente o en la mano, 10 éste beberá del vino del furor efe Dios, que ha sido derramado sin mezcla en la copa de su ira, y será atormentado con el fuego y el azufre delante de los santos ángeles y delante del Cordero. 11 Y el humo de su tormento subirá por los siglos de los siglos, y no tendrán reposo día y noche aquellos que *adoren *a la bestia y a su imagen, y los que reciban la *marca *de su nombre. 12 En esto está la paciencia de los santos, aquellos que guardan los preceptos de Dios y la fe de Jesús.". - Apocalipsis 14, 9-12.

APOCALIPSIS 16​"1 Y del Templo oí una gran voz, que decía a los siete ángeles: Id y derramad las siete copas de la ira de Dios sobre la tierra. 2 Y fué el primero y derramó su copa sobre la tierra, y sobrevino una úlcera maligna y perniciosa sobre los hombres que tenían la *marca *de la bestia, y que se postraban ante su imagen." - Apocalipsis 16, 1-2.

APOCALIPSIS 19​"20 Y fué aprisionada la bestia, y con ella el falso profeta, que hacía señales delante de ella, con las cuales extraviaba a los que habían recibido el *carácter *de la bestia y a los que *adoraban *su imagen: vivos fueron arrojados ambos al lago de fuego, que arde con azufre." - Apocalipsis 19, 20.

Biblia Nácar-Colunga. 1ª Edición, 1944.
Biblias Católicas​


Todo el teatro que estamos viviendo (la pandemia en un acto más de la función) tiene como *META FINAL* la *MARCA *de la bestia, y que consiste en un *contrato social *de ciudadanía de esclavitud con aquellos que gestionarán el Nuevo Orden del anticristo. O lo que es lo mismo: quien se marque pasará a ser propiedad de Satanás y caerá dentro del saco de su masonería y su Nuevo Orden.

*¿QUÉ SIGNIFICA TODO ESTO?*​
Que la meta final de lo que estamos viviendo es una condenación en masa y que se materializará cuando a la población se la fuerce para ser marcada como _"ciudadanos"_ del Nuevo Orden. Y quien no acepte no podrá ser ciudadano del nuevo sistema. No podrá comprar ni una barra de pan. El sistema esclavista de hiper control soviético que quieren implantar es que pongamos la mano con un chip veterinario, o escaneado de nuestra cara para que se nos abra la puerta de un armario frigorífico en un supermercado, por poner un ejemplo que serán innumerables. Cámaras en las calles, monitoreo de todo lo que vemos, leemos y escribimos en Internet, analizado de nuestras conversaciones, delación contra los propios familiares, etc. El mundo feliz de *Aldous Huxley*. Feliz para ellos, secta de la masonería, porque creen que pasarán a ser lo que fue _"el Partido"_ en la CCCP. Una especie de nobleza.







"*vendiendo su alma y la de otros al Maligno,*" - E. J. Rodríguez.​
A la gente de la masonería esto de condenarse les da igual y hasta les hace cierta gracia, porque ellos son conscientes de que al consagrarse al diablo (en los estados de gnosis que tanto aman) terminarán en el abismo. Son muy conscientes y lo aceptan. Y la meta final del Nuevo Orden Mundial del anticristo es hacer que los demás caigamos con ellos, sometiéndonos por la fuerza a una obediencia masónica global. Es decir, que la propia masonería sea el cuerpo de Estado a nivel internacional. ¿Ven toda esta demoníaca locura?

*POST DATA*​
He terminado poniendo en ignorados a este forero, Yakuza, no porque traiga al hilo distintos puntos de vista o errores, esto es lo de menos. Se tratan de corregir entre todos los errores que entre todos cometamos, y ya está, no tiene mayor recorrido esto si hay buena voluntad. El caso es que le pongo en ignorados por la muy dura, pero que muy dura intención que ha traído con este último post suyo que estoy contestando y que veo que ha terminado eliminando.


----------



## BlueOrange (5 Ene 2023)

Dejo un hilo de twitter sobre *"The Blue Beam Project"* y que no comparto en el sentido de que desconozco este asunto, aunque en ese hilo hay varios tuit que creo son muy acertados y reflejan bien el grado de locura y sin sentido que hay en esta secta (masonería y su Agenda2030). Porque es muy torpe y ridículo lo que sale de ella. Un sin sentido sin inteligencia. Un sin sentido asesino.


----------



## BlueOrange (5 Ene 2023)

*Masonería: Sobre el 25% de la población*
Todo el arco del liberal/marxismo cultural






_Manifestación feminista en Madrid. Están haciendo un mudra o signo masónico.
(Lanzan hechizos, tal cual lo están leyendo. Ridículo no, lo siguiente. Y funcionan)._

La judaica masonería, los de la Agenda2030 y cuidado con el término _"la élite"_porque se trata de la élite de la secta, la cabeza de un enorme Iceberg porque bajo de ella hay oculto un enorme ejército entre nosotros, un elefante en la sala que no vemos. Este *pueblo *del anticristo conforma sobre el *25*% de la población mundial. Y vuelvo a insistir porque hay que hacerlo. Todo el arco del liberal/marxismo cultural es *masonería*: liberalismo, marxismo, socialismo, globalismo, *feminismo*, aborto, LGTBI, pedodilia, ecologistas, covidianos, *Social Justice Warrior*; revolucionarios libertarios que *puño en alto* gritan por la _"la justicia"_ mientras te incendian las calles; salvadores de la humanidad _"por tu libertad y por la libertad común";_ falsos disientes, esotéricos, paganos... en fin. La tropa es innumerable. Recuerden que conforman un cuarto de la población mundial y esto en España se traduce en unos 12 millones de masones.

_"Y miré, y he aquí un caballo pálido, y el que lo montaba tenía por nombre “la Muerte”;
y el Hades seguía en pos de él; y se les dio potestad sobre la cuarta parte de la tierra
para matar a espada y con hambre y con peste y por medio de las bestias de la tierra."_
- Apocalipsis 6, 8.​
*TOMA LO TUYO, SÁDICA MASONERÍA*

Los _divinos _del diablo. Los iluminados del Despertar. Los _dioses _en bata. Corruptos hasta la náusea. Satanistas, pederastas, *asesinos*, sucios, traicioneros y sin valía personal e interior. Hilarios de la sabiduría; Napoleones delirando de grandeza desde su psiquiátrico interior. Mentes intervenidas y llenas de... En definitivas cuentas: Asesinos. Y por cierto, muy ridículos.

Y se dirán: _"Sí, pero a ti te van a matar y yo voy a disfrutar de la vida y de la iluminación que nos han prometido. Y me río de ti y soy muy superior porque sé lo que te van a hacer y tú no lo ves, y mientras, te voy a quitar lo tuyo y hasta a tus propios hijos."_

Y te paras a pensar y te dices: _"Afortunado soy de irme de este mundo. Isla en medio de las llamas, en medio del infierno"._

*GANG STALKING*

Los tengo muy vistos ya a estos criminales de la *masonería*. Siempre que salgo con su teatro de calle alrededor mío (*Gang Stalking*). Que son ellos los que te ponen la oreja tras la puerta, los que vienen a ti y por supuesto, el honor es suyo (risas en lata). Creen que el hecho de destruirte les da la razón en su lucha contra Dios. Dicen creer en la ley de Darwin, de la superviviencia donde el fuerte tiene prevalencia y cuya verdad es la que se impone. Y ni siquiera creen en esta mierda. Ni siquiera creen en la ley del depredador porque cuando la autoridad es Cristiana y *no *viene de ellos, no les vale la ley del más fuerte y ahí los tienes como hienas, llorando por las esquinas clamando justicia y libertad. ¿Han oído? Ahí lloran oprimidos y asfixiados por la libertad que se les niega para *asesinarte*. ¿Ven la miseria de esta secta? ¿Ven el agujero dónde están metidos? ¿Ven lo esclavos que son de lo que tira de ellos?

¿Qué pueblo es ese donde a su propia gente *los ordenan* vacunarse, para luego verlos morir asesinados mientras hacen el mudra _"In Hoc Signo Vinces"_?

¿En qué dices que crees Babilonia? ¿En el _poder de_ ser como _Dios_? ¿Te escuchas? Que ni a tus hijos proteges.

*TUS HIJOS Y MIS HIJOS*

Y estos criminales llenos de _"luz"_, la luz del trastero, tienen por costumbre a los que persiguen con su Gang Stalking,... quitarte la *custodia *de tus hijos y *prostituírlos *en Centros de Menores Tutelados por el Estado. Ellos mismos son los clientes y toda esta nauseabunda basura son los valores de este circo de arañazos sobre una pizarra, porque así suena lo que sale de ese zulo. Y me pregunto. ¿Qué sabiduría es esa que te llena de odio como para quitarme a mis hijos y reventarlos, entre sonrisas nerviosas al verme pasar? Porque es a ti al que veo en la calle y todos esos niños, gritan por ti.

Y cuidado con esto, que a sus propios hijos los condenan. (Ejemplo2), (ejemplo3). ¿Y de dónde creéis que viene el tema de los niños con problemas psiquiátricos? Porque son dolencias totalmente ajenas a la infancia al igual que lo es una miocarditis.







¿Y qué pinta un niño en el *infierno*? ¿Dónde está la inteligencia? ¿Pero de qué se siente superior esta gente? Daría para muchas risas, chistes y chascarrillos el hecho de que usan para sí mismos el término _"divinos",_ si no fuese por el durísimo destino que hay tras toda esa herrumbre intelectual.










MUDRAS, signos de la masonería: la lengua burlona de Kali. - Un Católico Perplejo


Este signo hace referencia a Kali, una "deidad" indú de la oscuridad y la destrucción. A este signo lo llaman "The mocking tongue of Kali", la lengua burlona de Kali o la burla de Kali.




uncatolicoperplejo.com




*INTELIGENCIA versus MASONERÍA*

¿Quién en su sano juicio tiene tan poca estima de sí como para meterse en ese club de ridículos?
¿Quién podría Tener tan poco amor propio para terminar ahí?
¿Pero los véis? ¿Y os habéis parado a descubrir en qué creen?


(bitchute), (rumble), (odysee)

Por amor a las riquezas del mundo termináis, al final, perdiéndoos ahí dentro. Que se puede amar lo material y disfrutar de la vida sin tener que comer del fruto prohibido (la nefasta gnosis). Que yo lo hago y lo hacen todos los que no están entre vosotros. Que todavía estáis a tiempo de* renunciar al diablo,* que *el abismo es él en sí mismo*. ¿Entendéis? Salvarse no trata de renunciar a una vida cómoda ni de renunciar a los estados plenos de conciencia (que en el Cielo los tendremos como naturaleza propia en lugar de prestada), *sino que salvarse trata sobre renunciar a Lucifer.*

¿A qué esperáis? ¿Creéis que Cristo no os recibirá? Murió en la Cruz por tí y por mí. Por todos sin excepción.


----------



## BlueOrange (5 Ene 2023)

*"La mentira es un arma revolucionaria.*" - Vladimir Lenin
_Revolución y Reseteo es lo mismo._​
Vladimir Ilich Ulianovich, Lenin (1870-1924), acató la obediencia masónica en 1908 en la logia suiza _*“Art et Travail”*_. Posteriormente se unió a la _*“B’nai B’rith”*_ exclusiva para hebraicos. Sus ascendientes familiares eran luteranos y judíos. Lo cuentan, entre otros autores, *Nikolai Svitkov*, en un trabajo publicado en París, en 1932: _“Sobre la Francmasonería en el Destierro Ruso”_.






_Entrada a una logia en EEUU. Ahí tienen al héroe sobre un pedestal._​
Dejo un ejemplo del actuar de los *camaradas *del judaísmo y su masonería (el extracto sobre la *STASI*). Y que así funcionan en todas partes, aquí también. Así funciona el ejército de ciudadanos colaboradores del Gobierno. Los siguientes dos enlaces, por ejemplo, muestran el tono de lo que hablan dentro la secta, de sus planes, agendas y fines.








La "ciencia" de la manipulación: investigadores elaboran mensajes de culpa y vergüenza para fomentar el cumplimiento de las vacunas -- Sott.net


Traducido por el equipo de sott.net Hay todo un campo de investigación dedicado a desarrollar mensajes diseñados para persuadir a las personas "reticentes a las vacunas" para que se pongan la vacuna Covid-19. Ninguno de los mensajes examinados...




es.sott.net












‘Manipulación del comportamiento humano’, por Albert Biderman (1961). La masonería y su ciencia del sometimiento, su ingeniería social. - Un Católico Perplejo


Las siguientes técnicas de Ingeniería Social, dentro de la rama de la Psicología Social, a la que la masonería es muy adicta, son conocimientos que todo masón estudia y conoce.




uncatolicoperplejo.com




*STASI*
Comento que fueron muchos más de los *189.000 *colaboradores que recoje el artículo.






_Trabajador del museo de la STASI haciendo el mudra "Signo del Diamante"._​
*"*La *STASI* era una herramienta central para ejercer el poder en la República Democrática Alemana. Una *policía secreta* dentro del país que también funcionó como autoridad de investigación y servicio de inteligencia extranjero. La supervisión y el *control* cotidianos *de la población* llevó a un articulado sistema con más de 91.000 colaboradores en 1989.

La exposición de la BstU (por su sigla en alemán, Organismo del Delegado Federal para la Documentación del Servicio de Seguridad del Estado de la antigua República Democrática Alemana) proporciona conocimientos fundamentales sobre la actividad del Ministerio de Seguridad Estatal. En cinco secciones – juventud, turismo, cultura, Iglesia y deporte – presenta la *supervisión *y el *control* cotidianos de la STASI *sobre la población*. Con la selección de casos individuales ilustra claramente lo que significaba la “gestión” de la STASI para las personas afectadas. (*Nota*: esto es el Gang Stalking que practica la masonería en todas partes para aterrorizar, anular y destruír a ciudadanos de forma _"discreta"_).

Con motivo de una misa de blues, la Seguridad Estatal observó el predio de la Iglesia del Redentor en Berlín-Mitte y fotografió con cámara oculta, 26 de junio de 1981. Fuente: _BStU, MfS, HA VIII, Fo, Nro. 485, Imágen 84_

*"Camaradas, debemos saberlo todo"*: esta fue la premisa del Ministro de Seguridad Estatal, Erich Mielke, transmitida a sus colaboradores. Con este conocimiento debían *descubrir a los “enemigos” del Partido* Unitario Socialista (SED por su sigla en alemán) y *neutralizarlo*s con el fin de garantizar del *dominio *del SED en la RDA.

Para cumplir este objetivo el Ministerio de Seguridad Estatal (MfS por su sigla en alemán) disponía de amplias competencias: funcionaba simultáneamente como Policía Secreta Interior, Organismo de Investigaciones y Servicio de Inteligencia Exterior. En el año *1989 *contaba con *91.000* agentes de dedicación exclusiva. A estos se sumaba una red de aproximadamente *189.000* colaboradores no oficiales (IM por su sigla en alemán), quienes suministraban amplia información de todos los ámbitos de vida*."*





STASI – La policía secreta de la RDA - CCM Haroldo Conti


Exposición del Organismo del Delegado Federal para la Documentación del Servicio de Seguridad del Estado de la antigua República Democrática Alemana Miércoles 11 de octubre




conti.derhuman.jus.gov.ar












La Stasi: El Ministerio para la Seguridad del Estado de la Alemania Oriental. - Un Católico Perplejo


El control total sobre la población fue llevado adelante mediante una política orwelliana que pretendía detectar hasta la mas mínima señal de disidencia.




uncatolicoperplejo.com




*Mudra "Signo del Diamante"*​
¿Les suena de algo estos signos? ¿Sabían que Angela Merkel es judía y pertenece, al igual que Lenin, a la _*“B’nai B’rith”*_ exclusiva para hebraicos?


*Un ejército escondido entre nosotros*​
En el encierro de 2020 nuestros vecinos masones, los que salían aplaudir, eran quienes avisaban a la policía contra todo aquel que se saltaba la farsa pandémica. El masón es delator por naturaleza y muy cobarde, por la espalda, porque siempre evita dar la cara. También son los que denuncian tuits, vídeos, etc, cuando los logaritmos no han detectado _"contenido censurable"_. Toda la secta está metida en el hoyo de la Agenda2030 para traer un luciferino Nuevo Orden del anticristo. El sistema de de ellos para nosotros. Sistema esclavista donde serán _"el partido"_ como lo fue en la URSS. Es decir, una especie de nobleza.











_Feminismo, caballo de Troya de la masonería. Y una variante del anterior mudra._

*NUEVO ORDEN MUNDIAL* según David Parcerisa
Todos ellos desean el Nuevo Orden Mundial​(15:50) “Para que se construya un *nuevo *modelo de sociedad. Para que se construya un *nuevo* tipo de civilización más evolucionado tiene que caer el actual. Todos los viejos valores que están cada vez más desfasados, sistema económico el principal, que requiere un cambio pero vamos, con sirenas de ambulancia. Todo esto tiene que ir cayendo poco a poco *y desde dentro *(Nota: *ejemplo*). Por eso siempre insistimos lo que tratamos estas cuestiones que, los seres, llamémosles extraterrestres, que son positivos, no pueden hacer nada desde ahí donde están porque hay una ley cósmica que no permite una intervención directa. *Debemos ser nosotros, desde dentro*, desde el seno de la humanidad,* que seamos capaces de cambiar todo esto*. Cuánto puede llevar. No importa si son cien años como si son mil. La cuestión es que lo consigamos”. (16:42).



*ROBERT MARTINEZ, 2023 El Inicio de la revolución *con Rocio Infante​
(0:00) "Se pregunta por 2023"

(0:18) "Pues aunque no es todavía el año de las revoluciones, del inicio de la revolución. El *inicio* de la revolución, de la *gran revolución* es *2023*. Lo que pasa, es que claro, serán los primeros cimientos, no será el año de la revolución. No, no pongamos titulares rimbombantes, pero sí que es el inicio. Es cuando se empiezan a crear realmente* los grupos* y ya, digo, aquí ya vamos hasta el final. Ahora estamos en los preparativos. Ahí ya empiezan realmente los preliminares y luego ya en 2024, 2025 ya tiene que empezar a *caer todo* *a saco*."

"Ah... Ok perfecto." (0:50)

​
Para esta gente los *no despiertos*, los *sin alma luciferina*, nos consideran _*"portales orgánicos"*_, goyim, animales sin alma y sin valor, ganado sacrificable. Que no sólo es _Yuval Noah Harari_ quien cree esto, sino que es dogma de la masonería. ¿Entienden toda esta mierda? Todos los masones de nuestras vidas, y que llegan hasta nuestros entornos familiares, desean que los cristianos religiosos y también culturales sean exterminados, aunque nosotros mismos lo seamos. Están intervenidos espiritualmente. Otras mentes pisándoles por decirlo así. Y el odio homicida que sienten es intruso en ellos.








Agenda2030: ¿Cómo pretenden reducir la población mundial? Es decir, ¿a millones de personas sin que protestemos? - Un Católico Perplejo


¿Cómo pretenden reducir la población mundial? Es decir, ¿a millones de personas sin que protestemos? Campos sanitarios y mega Hospitales como el de Baldebebas, Madrid.




uncatolicoperplejo.com




Todavía están a tiempo de renunciar al diablo.


----------



## Manero empaque (5 Ene 2023)

Pues parece que tarda la mortandad ese del grafeno y su puta madre ¿no?


----------



## BlueOrange (5 Ene 2023)

Manero empaque dijo:


> Pues parece que tarda la mortandad ese del grafeno y su puta madre ¿no?



En la primera línea del primer post de este hilo en el que te encuentras, tienes la respuesta.


----------



## BlueOrange (Sábado a la(s) 7:23 PM)

Primer sábado de mes.


----------



## BlueOrange (Sábado a la(s) 8:18 PM)

Traído *del siguiente hilo*. Son chicos de la *masonería* vertiendo anzuelos (falsas narrativas, estudiadas mentiras y más mentiras). Es decir, colaborando en "_la causa"_ y poniendo su granito de engaño en preparar a la gente para el Nuevo Orden. Estos chicos están haciendo *Programación Predictiva* o *Primado Negativo*, que no sólo lo hace Hollywood sino todos ellos, secta internacional. Son técnicas de guerra psicológica que vierten como si fuesen modas (dinosaurios, Stonehenge, pandemias, feminismo, ecologismo, pedofilia, LGTBI, etc, etc, etc. Es decir: Marxismo cultural). Que este pueblo está en guerra cultural por imponer su sistema luciferino al mundo, y todos ellos desean el NOM por un asunto espiritual. Esto es, por la brillante idea de subirse a entidades demoníacas... ¿Qué podría salir mal?


blanc0 dijo:


> En este video el vaso de agua está sujeto con velcro, a ver si investigas un poco y te ves el video original, verás que era una demostración para los niños de una escuela...
> 
> Cada vez que veo este video en vuestros temas, muere un terraplanista.



¿Cómo? ¿Velcro? ¿Y los demás vídeos? ¿Cinta de carrocero?

Pero si los *terraplanistas *sois los de la NASA y la gente como tú. Que el terraplanismo es un anzuelo que vais cagando por las aceras vosotros, los del psiquiátrico de la *masonería,* los _"divinos" _de la muerte, los pringaos hasta las cejas de sangre inocente.

¿Por qué esa costumbre de mear argumentos contra el viento? Siempre que os veo con la pala, el cubo y los mocos, ahí estáis meándoos en la cara. Que no falla esto. ¿Pero por qué creéis que sois _*"divinos"*_ cuando da pena teneros delante? Que sois unos pringaos y no trato de insultar. Que es así. ¿Por qué os engañáis de esa manera tan ridícula? Que estáis asesinando a la gente con vuestras vacunas y tenéis preparado campos de exterminio con la aparición de vuestro gran payaso del circo, vuestra cabra subida a una escalera, vuestro ridículo anticristo. Que los sueños de vuestra _*"razón"*_ sólo traen monstruos y mares de sangre inocente. Siniestros espantapájaros...

Ahí estáis. Ese retrato sois vosotros. Hilarante y asesina masonería.



Me sigo sorprendiendo muchísimo con vuestra falta de inteligencia.
De lo lejos que llegáis. De lo inútiles y parásitos que *SOIS, ¡¡ VOSOTROS!!*








Agenda2030: ¿Cómo pretenden reducir la población mundial? Es decir, ¿a millones de personas sin que protestemos? - Un Católico Perplejo


¿Cómo pretenden reducir la población mundial? Es decir, ¿a millones de personas sin que protestemos? Campos sanitarios y mega Hospitales como el de Baldebebas, Madrid.




uncatolicoperplejo.com












"Serán destruidos y aniquilados". "Será el final de los goyim tal como existen" - Declaración de un judío ortodoxo anónimo. - Un Católico Perplejo


Un anónimo judío ortodoxo habla abiertamente del genocidio Cristiano previo a la implantación del inminente Nuevo Orden Mundial.




uncatolicoperplejo.com


----------



## BlueOrange (Domingo a la(s) 4:29 PM)

Spoiler: Epstein torturando a una mujer joven.







*La isla de las Lolitas de Jeffrey Epstein (Imágenes tomadas por el difunto Isaac Kappy).*


(bitchute), (rumble), (odysee)








José María Aznar y su yerno Alejandro Agag, aparecen en lista de Jeffrey Epstein.


La epidemia del cáncer de la masonería es generalizada. Una epidemia de pederastia y asesinato ritual intantil, judaico y masón, que lo llena todo como una marea negra de alquitrán. Satanismo judai…




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com












Óxido de grafeno y 5G: (la peligrosa banda de los 26GHz prevista para la 2ª mitad de 2022): MORTANDAD DE VACUNADOS EN MASA.


'ES ENFERMIZO' Siniestro 'campo de tráfico sexual infantil' con 'cárcel subterránea para niños', 'árbol de violación' y el nombre 'Maddie' grabados en el árbol Emma Parry - 12:07, 5 Jun 2018. Updated: 12:42, 5 Jun 2018 Un grupo de ex militares que patrullan para ayudar a las...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## BlueOrange (Domingo a la(s) 4:34 PM)

*Lara Logan comenta sobre tráfico infantil *(16-12-2022).


(bitchute), (rumble), (odysee)


(bitchute), (rumble), (odysee)








Rituales de poder de la masonería: Black Eye Pedo & Panda Eyes (tráfico de niños, violación, tortura y asesinato infantil) - Un Católico Perplejo


Los «ojos de panda» ocurren cuando un niño es sodomizado y el trauma hace estallar los capilares alrededor de las cuencas de sus ojos (que se abultan cuando son sodomizados) lo que crea los hematomas anillados.




uncatolicoperplejo.com














MUDRAS, signos de la masonería: la lengua burlona de Kali. - Un Católico Perplejo


Este signo hace referencia a Kali, una "deidad" indú de la oscuridad y la destrucción. A este signo lo llaman "The mocking tongue of Kali", la lengua burlona de Kali o la burla de Kali.




uncatolicoperplejo.com






https://uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com/2021/05/05/la-burla-de-kali/


----------



## BlueOrange (Domingo a la(s) 4:35 PM)

Niños. Se llevaban niños.



Todos los invitados a la isla de Jefrey Epstein eran judíos y/o *masones, *y el tráfico infantil es feudo del judaísmo y su *masonería*.
Donde entra esta gente hay que sacar a los niños porque los revientan. Sucia y bastarda *masonería*.



*NO ES EL MUNDO EL PROBLEMA, NO SOMOS NOSOTROS.

Les presento el problema del mundo. *Los de la Agenda2030, Great Reset y Nuevo Orden... del anticirsto.








Detalle del Royal Albert Hall, Londres, y algunas imágenes sobre masonería.


Unas imágenes tratando de reflejar el problema del mundo, porque siguen siendo invisibles para la gente honrada.




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com











































Michelle Bachelet: la ONU aprovechará el covid para una «nueva era» basada en «principios masónicos»


La Alta Comisionada de las Naciones Unidas para los Derechos Humanos lanza una propuesta de nueva sociedad reclamando los principios masónicos.




www.religionenlibertad.com


----------



## BlueOrange (Domingo a la(s) 5:04 PM)

*La gente sigue muriendo por las vacunas. Y cada vez más.*

Los siguientes vídeos son de un canal de bitchute.com, de un norteamericano con 73.000 subscriptores. El segundo vídeo más visto de su canal con 213.000 visionados es el siguiente, vídeo que lleva unos 15 meses subido.

*More on the black eyed babies (Pandemic vaccinated babies) from La Quinta Columna**.*


(bitchute)

Dejo dos de los últimos diez vídeos que ha subido en estas 24 horas.


(bitchute)


(birchute)


----------



## BlueOrange (Domingo a la(s) 6:27 PM)

*El despropósito es absoluto*
Sobre el *psiquiátrico *de la *masonería* (satanismo internacional)​
Quisiera comentar este asunto porque la gente de la masonería lleva ya unos años que se muestran y hablan abiertamente sobre sus preocupaciones y miserias. Y en el último trabajo del cineasta español Eduardo Casanova esto se ve insultantemente claro.

El cineasta* Eduardo Casanova *(31 años) era el adolescente gay de aquella serie _Aída _de Telecinco (2005-2014). Hoy presenta una película colmada de simbolismo (simbolimso barato además) reflejando las *preocupaciones* de esta gente de la *masonería*. Ni que decir tiene que todo el cine español en bloque es un apéndice del marxismo cultural y está en manos de esta *secta*.

El film trata sobre una madre llamada *Libertad* que representa a la figura de *Lucifer*, figura central para esta secta (y que para la gente normal sólo se trata de una cabra de mierda subida a una escalera circense. Que quede claro esto El problema no es el mundo ni es la humanidad. El problema del mundo es el satanismo de esta gente. Ellos son el problema y los que traen la muerte, que la Agenda2030 es la agenda de ellos *y no la nuestra*). Seguimos. *El hijo* de la cabra es el masón medio y la historia trata de ambos. Y esto es lo único que les preocupa. La cabra y ellos mismos, ellos mismos y la cabra. En fin... Como fondo y paisaje está *Kim Jong-il* como alegoría del anticristo, representado en la familia que huye de su régimen comunista (referencia al Nuevo Orden Mundial). Y el título *"La Piedad"* está mencionando a los que no salen en el film ni se les espera que lo hagan. Los omitidos, los que sobran en ese Nuevo Orden y van a ser exterminado: los Cristianos.

Esta es la única referencia que hace sobre los Cristianos. Este escupitajo en nuestra cara.










Tenga muy presente esto: *todo masón* está de acuerdo (que lo veo cada día en el acoso o *Gang Stalking* que me hacen, o en los símbolos que voy viendo, quieren sangre cristiana) *o consiente* que se extermine a los cristianos practicantes y culturales (la mayoría de la población). Y lo único que les preocupa a esta gente de la secta es _"lo mío". "Oye, qué hay de lo mío"._ Es decir, les preocupa si les salpicará el *Great Reset*, porque TODOS están de acuerdo en que venga ese luciferino Nuevo Orden de mierda. Esta gente está sumergida en la más absoluta miseria interior, e intelectualmente no son rival para nadie de lo fácil que es rebatir sus ridículos y criminales errores. Son sombras de lo que fueron personas. Que están satanizados, que el jugar con demonios trae todo esto, delirante secta y psiquiátrico de mierda. Que no vale la pena el dinero que ganan con sus estafas a cambio de lo que se les mete dentro. Que hasta un niño lo ve.

_"... Lucifer, con gran número de demonios, serán desatados del Infierno.
Abolirán la fe poco a poco, aún entre las personas consagradas a Dios;
*las cegarán de tal manera* que, a menos de una gracia particular,
esas personas *tomarán el espíritu de sus malos ángeles*:..."_
_- _Nª Sra. de La Salette (1846).​
TRAILER:_ "Ella es como el *sol*. Si te alejas demasiado te congelas. Si te acercas demasiado te abrasa, pero necesitas el sol."_ (0:20 - 0:35). El viejo culto solar, como el culto al fuego, a la figura de *Lucifer*.







Nota personal: mis cojones secta de mierda. Eso que mal llamáis sol *NO* es un sol porque el diablo *es* lo contrario y enemigo de la verdadera luz que es CRISTO. Que esa serpiente vuestra miente más que habla además de ser un asesino (Juan 8, 44). "P_ero necesitas el sol"_ dicen. Error tras error. La masonería podría definirse con una sola palabra: *ERROR*. ¡¡Que el diablo es *heroína *y NADIE necesita meterse una jeringa de heroína!!

" _¡Ay de los que al mal llaman bien,
que de la luz hacen tinieblas y de las tinieblas luz,
y dan lo amargo por dulce y lo dulce por amargo!"_
- Isaías 5, 20.

*“Estaría muy bien acabar con la humanidad”*





*El cineasta se abandona al pesimismo en los días previos al estreno de su esperado (y aclamado) segundo largometraje, ‘La piedad’*

El País. Tom C. Avendaño. Madrid - 08 ene 2023.

“Hoy he tenido un sueño súper triste. Ni siquiera era una pesadilla. Solo un sueño muy, muy, muy triste”, suspira Eduardo Casanova (Madrid, 31 años), vestido *de negro*, en su despacho, totalmente pintado *de negro*: entre la ropa y la pared, la familiar cara del cineasta y actor es prácticamente un mustio ente flotante, dos ojos azules, enormes y apagados, sumergidos en la nada. “Últimamente tengo *miedo*”, sigue.

_“Si te paras a pensarlo fríamente, *no pinta muy bien la humanidad*. Pensar, o sobrepensar, algo que a mí me sucede a veces, no es demasiado bueno porque lleva a la conclusión real: las cosas van… regular”...._

Hay que obviar los aires versallescos que pueda transmitir alguien como Casanova, delgado, anguloso, sumido en la melancolía entre los miles de objetos kitsch y pop que saturan las dos plantas de su casa (docenas de fotos de su madre, un Bambi de imitación junto a un cenicero con forma de dentadura, un jarrón con forma de escroto y unas paredes que son auténticas explosiones warholianas entre pósters de Bollywood, imágenes de Divine y otras drag queens y una colección de platitos decorativos con Chewbacca, Gizmo o las gemelas de El resplandor). Eso es simple superficie y conduce a un tópico ya cansado: el “niño de Aída” (Fidel, a quien Casanova interpretó durante 219 episodios durante su adolescencia, entre 2005 y 2014) en su Nunca Jamás, alguien con demasiados posibles cuando descubrió la broma del feísmo y que hoy ahí sigue, inmaduro y esclavizado por lo retro, Almodóvar, John Waters o Roy Andersson, a espaldas de las idas y venidas de la estética del mundo ahí fuera.

En realidad, en este mundo no todo el kitsch hace el mismo chiste, no todos los rosas tienen el mismo tono, se puede madurar en Nunca Jamás y, sobre todo, esa melancolía no es gratuita._ “Esta película me ha llevado la vida por delante”_, prosigue y los dos ojos flotantes caen hacia la mesa. _“Me da vergüenza decirlo porque soy consciente de mis privilegios y sé que, muchas veces, y sin ánimo de ser populista, lo que lleva la vida por delante es ser minero o minera, ¿sabes? Pero he perdido relaciones y mucha, mucha *salud mental*. Pensé que me había recuperado, pero, ahora, haciendo la promoción, me vuelvo a sentir *triste*”._

“Esta película” es_* La piedad*, _su segundo largometraje como director, protagonizado por Ángela Molina y Manel Llunell, que se estrena el próximo viernes en España. Y el contexto, en realidad, no podría ser mejor. Ya ha ganado el premio a la mejor película en algunos de los mayores festivales de cine fantástico del mundo (Fantastic Fest, Karlovy Vary y Estrasburgo), a lo que hay que sumar el premio del público en Montreal y tres nominaciones a los Goya. Dice la crítica que es lo mejor que ha hecho este inclasificable autor, que el mundo interior que mostraba en su primer trabajo, _Pieles_ (2017) cobra aquí otra dimensión, la de una visión artística completa, capaz de madurar, afilarse y ofrecer ideas e imágenes inéditas en el cine español reciente. _*La piedad*_ puede ser la obra que apuntale su madurez y le consagre como *visionario*.

Pero si lo hace, será a cambio de un peaje caro. “Cuando empecé a hacer _Pieles,_ este despacho era rosa. Y cuando empecé a escribir _*La piedad*,_ lo pinté todo de *negro*. *Creo que tiene bastante que ver”.*

–¿Qué diría que pasó entre medias?
–Pues que, como dice Marisa Paredes en _La flor de mi secreto, _evoluciono y supongo que *evoluciono *porque *estoy vivo.*

_*La piedad*_ no es, ciertamente, una película alegre. Su trama principal y más luminosa describe la sofocante relación entre una madre (Molina) y su hijo (Llunell), los intentos de este de fugarse de esos brazos y el repentino cáncer que se lo impide. De fondo, el periplo de una familia norcoreana que intenta huir del régimen de Kim Jong-il. Es todo un universo de *tiranías*, *libertades*, afecto y *veneno *que plasma las ideas más íntimas del artista: “_Me interesa entender *al malo*, no te sé decir cuál es el motivo exactamente, lo que no significa que esté de acuerdo con él”,_ explica. Sobre la trama maternal, dice: _“Con _*Libertad *[*personaje de* Ángela Molina], _me daba miedo la idea, que debemos dejar de replicar y venerar, de *la mala*, *la malvada con poder*, esas *villana*s Disney que tanto* nos gustan y nos divierten*. Mira, la que tengo ahí”. _Señala a *Maléfica*, de _La Cenicienta, _entre los casi cientos de imágenes que decoran su pared. _“Parece que todas las mujeres con poder en el cine son eso, *malas*. Era muy importante que el *personaje de* Ángela, que *comete actos terroríficos*, fuese profundamente humana”._

Con *Kim Jong-il* la pulsión fue distinta. _“Hay una cosa bastante polémica en convertir en pop imágenes de personas que han sido o son terroríficas”_, admite._ “Pero era un dictador que quería ser director de cine: transformó Pyongyang en un plató y controlaba a su pueblo como un reparto. Me parecía la conexión perfecta”._ Al hablar de esto la mirada se le ilumina algo y se le va a los varios libros sobre ese país que tiene en la estantería. Cuenta que, de hecho, empezó a escribir la historia en la frontera con Corea del Norte:

_“Siempre he estado obsesionado con ese lugar _(Corea del Norte)_.
Se parece mucho a mi trabajo, porque es un sitio muy bonito
donde suceden cosas horribles”._​
El estreno, confiesa, le aterra (_”igual estoy así por soltar la película”_, dice). Que a Casanova se le haga bola el volver al ruedo público no es algo descabellado. No siempre ha sido un foro amable con él. En 2020, al pasar por la alfombra roja de los Goya, aprovechó para pedir ante una cámara más inversión pública para _“hacer cultura antifascista” _(NOTA: para la masonería decir facha, machista, homófobo, antisemita, negacionista, etc, es decir cristiano cultural que para esta secta en guerra cultural es el enemigo a exterminar). Las críticas de la ultraderecha (El País, los que encumbran a la sucia pederasta y asesina Marina Abramovic) llovieron durante días. En 2022, acudió a la misma ceremonia con un vestido rosa y negro, con un gran lazo, diseñado por Jaime Álvarez, de la firma Mans Concept. Recibió tantos mensajes homófobos (de “sidoso” para arriba) que presentó una demanda ante la Policía Nacional. No descarta que esta inquina le venga, al menos en parte, por ser un hombre afeminado.

Pero todo esto le parece una nota al pie. No comparte la obsesión generacional por ser percibido como un referente. “_No me quiero hacer aquí La Pasionaria o un mártir. Yo soy una persona bastante privilegiada. Si tengo que sufrir un poco y a alguien le ha venido bien, pues muy bien está porque mira, aquí estoy, en mi casa, la calefacción encendida, tengo moqueta. No pasa nada”_, explica. _“Nunca pensé que se me consideraría alguien polémico. No lo hice por ningún tipo de lucha, sino porque me siento cómodo vistiendo así”_. Lo suyo, insiste, es otra cosa:_ “Mi religión es el arte y la honestidad con mi propio trabajo_”, insiste. (NOTA: su religión es la de la secta: la moqueta. Es decir, el yo y lo mío por encima del bien y del mal y de la vida de los Cristianos).

Aplíquese esta conclusión también a la militancia _queer_ que haya en su cine_._ _“Lo más homosexual que hay en mis historias soy yo”_, zanja. _“No todas las personas LGTBI tenemos que ser activistas inteligentes, como tampoco las mujeres que ahora por suerte están dirigiendo tienen que hacer cine explícitamente feminista. Si quieren sí y feminista siempre se ha de ser. Pero una cosa es el compromiso social y otra la personalidad de cada uno. Mi punto de vista es queer, lo que pasa es que lo tengo tan interiorizado que no es el centro de la historia. No puedo sentarme a escribir si va a ofender a alguien, simplemente es una expresión artística”._

Sí se permite un posicionamiento: que la ultraderecha no vea, por favor, _*La piedad*. _Lo pide abiertamente. _“Esta película es como un hijo: no querría llevar a mi hijo a un colegio del Opus. Pues para *proteger* la película _(Nota: de la crítica, que esta gente soporta 20 cm pero una crítica)_, no me parece mal desmarcarme de cierto tipo de público”_, (NOTA: No os parece mal vacunarnos o meternos en campos de exterminio) completa. Será por la película o por lo que sea, pero la maternidad es hoy su metáfora favorita. (Nota: es a través de destruir la familia como destruyen el Orden Cultural Cristiano. _"La Cristiandad" _como la masonería nos denomina). Y también la forma de que la severidad le vuelva a los ojos y él vuelva a pelearse con el estado del mundo.

_“La maternidad es un tema complejísimo. Me cuestiono mucho si es razonable traer hoy un hijo al mundo. ¿En qué está pensando esa persona? ¿Traer a alguien a este momento? ¿A este mundo? Entiendo el instinto animal de reproducirse como cualquier especie, como cualquier virus. Pero es un acto completamente egoísta: tu hijo, hije o hija va a vivir un mundo horrible. Y tú lo traes sin preguntarle si quiere venir”. _(NOTA: se dirige a nosotros los virus, los cristianos culturales o _"portales orgánicos"_ que no tenemos _"alma"_ luciferina. Los que no somos satanistas). Toda la secta nos recomienda que no tengamos hijos. TEn fin... Entiendan que toda esta gente vierte sobre nosotros estas narrativas del marxismo cultural, que las aceptemos, y que funcionan como Programación Predictiva o Primado Negativo. Toa la secta está en estro y son sobre el 25% de la población: todo el ala del liberal/marxismo cultural en lo político, hasta todo lo esotérico y pagano en lo espiritual).

–¿Esa pérdida de control le parece grave?
–Por eso el suicidio [tema recurrente en _Pieles_ y _*La*_ _*piedad*] _es un problema tan grande en la actualidad. Yo he pensado muchísimas veces en suicidarme. Muchísimas. (NOTA: tratar con entidades demoníacas (masonería) y psiquiatría van de la mano).

–¿Para disgusto de la gente a la que cae bien?
–No caigo tan bien.

*–Hay agrupaciones que abogan directamente por dejarnos extinguir, más en masa.*
–*Estaría muy bien acabar con la humanidad*. Pero como somos un puto virus, no va a pasar (NOTA: habla del orden social actual cristiano). Aunque haya una guerra horrible, que ya la hay; aunque nos estemos muriendo, que nos morimos, nos reproduciremos. Es curioso cómo el ser humano va a luchar hasta el fin de sus días por una libertad que no existe. Por una paz que no existe. Todo por amor a sus hijos. Es el horror.








Eduardo Casanova: “Estaría muy bien acabar con la humanidad”


El cineasta se abandona al pesimismo en los días previos al estreno de su esperado (y aclamado) segundo largometraje, ‘La piedad’




elpais.com




*Detalle del Instagran de Eduardo casanova.*


----------



## BlueOrange (Lunes a la(s) 10:34 PM)

*Sobre el exterminio cultural de entrada al Nuevo Orden Mundial*

Dejo unas entradas recopilatorias sobre exterminio que tienen en Agenda (en su Agenda2030), a la entrada a funcionar del *Nuevo Orden* Mundial con el anticristo y su marca de la bestia. Este nuevo sistema mundial lo presentarán como salida y solución al *colapso *de los Estados: colapso económico, de abastecimiento y social (calles incendiadas y ensangrentadas del* Great Reset* o Gran Revolución).








Now is the time for a 'great reset'


The changes we have already seen in response to COVID-19 prove that a reset of our economic model is possible. Professor Klaus Schwab outlines how to achieve it.




www.weforum.org










Nos venderán la idea de que este sistema no funciona y que necesitamos una dictadura global, unos nuevos derechos humanos y un *nuevo contrato de ciudadanía para ejercer esos derechos; *dentro del marco de un Nuevo Orden de valores luciferinos y obediencia masónica, donde habrá gente enemiga de ese orden.



En fin... Esta secta está en todos los países. Téngalo presente. Y conforman sobre el *25%* de la población civil. Entiendan la magnitud del problema.

*QUÉ ANSÍA EL JUDAÍSMO Y SU MASONERÍA*








Recopilación de declaraciones sobre el Genocidio Cristiano de la Agenda2030 ('The Great Reset') por parte de rabinos y judíos (junio/julio 2022) - Un Católico Perplejo


Declaraciones judías sobre el Holocausto Cristiano de la Agenda2030 (The Great Reset).




uncatolicoperplejo.com












"Serán destruidos y aniquilados". "Será el final de los goyim tal como existen" - Declaración de un judío ortodoxo anónimo. - Un Católico Perplejo


Un anónimo judío ortodoxo habla abiertamente del genocidio Cristiano previo a la implantación del inminente Nuevo Orden Mundial.




uncatolicoperplejo.com












El rabino Yisrael Ariel, en 2015, sobre el anticristo y el exterminio de todo aquel que se niegue a ser "ciudadano" del Nuevo Orden Mundial. - Un Católico Perplejo


El rabino Yisrael Ariel, es fundador y director del Instituto del Templo de Jerusalén. Parece que es una grabación de audio robada de 2015.




uncatolicoperplejo.com












"Los judíos tendrán 2.800 esclavos" - Rebe Schneerson. Y será cuando el anticristo establezca sus 7 Leyes de Noé, comienzo del Nuevo Orden Mundial. - Un Católico Perplejo


De esto hablan de forma abierta y coloquial. Y en la "discreta" masonería, secta internacional, hablan lo mismo.




uncatolicoperplejo.com












Proyecto POGO y ZYPHR: «El Exterminio de la Disidencia» (Material Delicado). - Un Católico Perplejo


Recomiendo mucho ver esta entrevista (odysee.com) póstuma a David Goldberg, en junio de 2010, pocos días antes de morir.




uncatolicoperplejo.com












Las 10 etapas del exterminio (del genocidio) preparado para la instauración del Nuevo Orden Mundial. - Un Católico Perplejo


Esta mujer peretenece a la masonería y nos deja una muestra sobre qué debaten dentro de la secta. Nos deja un especie de dossier, a modo de resumen.




uncatolicoperplejo.com












LE GOUVERNEMENT MONDIAL. Un système ANTICHRIST par Pierre Gilbert (octubre de 1996) (Subtítulos en español) - Un Católico Perplejo


El Dr. Pierre Gilbert da una conferencia en una logia canadiense en octubre de 1996, donde relata con precisión la actual pandemia de 2020 y tras ella, campos de exterminio.




uncatolicoperplejo.com




*CAMPOS DE EXTERMINIO*








Agenda2030: ¿Cómo pretenden reducir la población mundial? Es decir, ¿a millones de personas sin que protestemos? - Un Católico Perplejo


¿Cómo pretenden reducir la población mundial? Es decir, ¿a millones de personas sin que protestemos? Campos sanitarios y mega Hospitales como el de Baldebebas, Madrid.




uncatolicoperplejo.com












Campos FEMA: 800 campos de concentración en EEUU terminados desde 2007 y esperando una ley marcial. - Un Católico Perplejo


Los campos FEMA son campos de detención y/o concentración. La explicación oficial del Gobierno norteamericano es que, estos campos terminados y listos desde 2007, están levantados para contingencias en una ley marcial.




uncatolicoperplejo.com












Los campos de exterminio del Nuevo Orden Mundial. - Un Católico Perplejo


No son campos sanitarios. Se está siguiendo en todos los países la demoninada Agenda2030 impulsada por la ONU, que está dirigida desde el World Economic Forum, donde se habla abiertamente de imponer un Nuevo Orden Mundial.




uncatolicoperplejo.com

















Y de paso, convertir al cristianismo en delito de odio


Decíamos ayer que Naciones Unidas, el brazo tonto-útil del Nuevo Orden Mundial (NOM) prepara un tratado vinculante verdaderamente venenoso




www.hispanidad.com












Por ejemplo, oponerse al aborto y a la ideología de genero sería un “crimen contra la humanidad”


La ONU está negociando un tratado vinculante que hará de las enseñanzas de la Iglesia crímenes contra la humanidad, según informa Austin Rose, presidente de...




www.hispanidad.com






*El exterminio Armenio*
El ejemplo ocurrido en Armenia.

La *masonería* turca de manera organizada y planificada en varas razzias, a principIos del siglo XX, *exterminó *a *más de un millón* de Armenios. Armenia es el único país Cristiano con el que Turquía hace frontera. En la imagen mujeres cristianas crucificas.


----------



## BlueOrange (Lunes a la(s) 10:34 PM)

*El Belén colgado del **Puente de los Suicidios*
Viaducto de Segovia en Madrid.​
Estas fotos las hice pocos días antes de *Nochebuena *(diciembre de 2022), y éste es el único motivo navideño que vi en toda la zona de calles colindantes con la *Catedral de la Almudena*. El motivo más cercano lo pude encontrar bien entrada la *Calle Mayor* en dirección a la *Plaza de Sol *y también en la *Calle Arenal*. Es decir, lejos, por lo que en la zona de la Catedral de La Almudena sólo había lo que pueden ver en las imágenes.

UN POCO DE HISTORIA
En el año *712* fue escondida dentro de la muralla la *imagen* (la estatua) de la *Virgen María*. Los musulmanes habían entrado en España meses antes, en el año 711, y en previsión para que no sea destruida ante la cercanía de las tropas enemigas, escondieron la imagen dentro de la muralla. Pasó el tiempo, nuevas generaciones y se olvidó la ubicación de la estatua de la *Virgen María*. Fue en el año *1085 *cuando, de forma sorpresiva, y milagrosa se dice, apareció la imagen que pasó a ser Patrona de la ciudad de Madrid. *Nª Sra. de la Almudena.*

LA GUERRA CONTRA Nª Sra. DE LA ALMUDENA
La masonería en su guerra contracultural por descristianizarlo todo, vierte el guión (que es el mismo guión en todos los terminales mediáticos de la secta) sobre que la Virgen de la Almudena tiene un origen musulmán. En fin... Escuchar a un masón es escuchar a un asesino recomendándote que te vacunes. Dejo un ejemplo de esto que comento (enlace).

LOS SÍMBOLOS DE UN EXTERMINIO








Viaducto de Madrid, el puente de los suicidas


El icónico viaducto de la calle Segovia de Madrid arrastra una oscura historia, la de haber sido imán para los suicidas desde su construcción en 1874




www.lavanguardia.com




La masonería es adicta a este tipo de jactancias simbólicas en referencia al exterminio que tienen listo (exterminio *Cristiano*). Se puede ver este tipo de simbología sobre el exterminio en multitud de símbolos *Cristianos*, manipulados previamente. En mi *Parroquia del Carmen*, por ejemplo, aquí en *Pozuelo de Alarcón*, España, también los hay. Como nota termino comentando que en mi parroquia la mayoría de la gente que asiste es masona. Lobos fichando a la gente a exterminar.

La gente de esta secta de la masonería es asesina y está hundida en la más absoluta miseria personal. Y no me cansaré de insistir, ahí les tienen con el criminal circo de la pandemia de mentiras. *Pueblo *maldito.


----------



## Cygnus Saint (Lunes a la(s) 10:37 PM)

Viendo los últimos posts, parece que el ridículo al vuelto al OP totalmente loco.

Muchísimo ánimo y a seguir así!!!


----------



## BlueOrange (Ayer a la(s) 1:19 AM)

*Gang Stalking*
La persecución contra el que es libre y no se somete​
La masonería cuando encuentra a un *Cristiano *que reza, esto es lo que hacen (el vídeo que posteo a continuación), la secta lo llama Gang Stalking cuando se trata de la persecución contra el Cristiano de toda la vida. Y también contra los que son íntegros y *no se venden* (*Ramón Valero* conocido como *Un Técnico Preocupado* por ejemplo, o *Nerea Mía Crespo*, que la tienen en Cádiz durmiendo en la calle. O la juez *Coro Cillán* por investigar el masónico atentado del 11M*)*. Es decir. También contra los que son *fieles a sí mismos* y no se dejan comprar ni sobornar. *Los limpios* de corazón (corazón es símbolo de voluntad, querer y amar). Es decir, los limpios o también denominados, los/*las vírgenes* en las sagradas Escrituras en referencia a esto y también a que no se suben a demonios (la nefasta, pagana y masónica *gnosis*) y que esto último es definido como prostitución/fornicación (espiritual; a modo de traición en un matrimonio de alianza con Dios en el que nos encontramos en este plano). El término virginidad en el Cristianismo no va de sexualidad sino que ésta se desprende, en la forma de fidelidad a tu cónyuge (esposa o marido), como consecuencia de lo primero. Que no se trata de ser vírgenes en lo físico sino de ser fieles.








GANG STALKING: acoso organizado a ciudadanos anónimos por las logias locales de cada barrio y ciudad. - Un Católico Perplejo


El Gang Stalking es la modalidad "discreta" de mobbing vecinal que practica la masonería doméstica local, de cada barrio, y ciudad. Lo ejercen vecinos, Servicios Sociales, policía, Ambulatorio, Colegios,... allá donde hay un masón hay un depredación.




uncatolicoperplejo.com




*CANDY GRANDPRE*​
La mujer Cristiana del siguiente vídeo, *Candy Grandpre*, tenía su trabajo y su vida normal como todos, y al ponerla en lista para ser perseguida (cuando la masonería te pone en en su lista negra pasas a sufrirlos de por vida todos y cada uno de tus días). Decía que te tiran los trabajos; acosando e intimidando a los que te contratan; o si resulta que el contratante también es masón le dan la orden de despedirte, siguiénbdote allá donde vayas). Te dejan en la calle y si tienes hijos, mucho cuidado con esto, te los quitan y los prostituyen en Centros de Menores Tutelados por el Estado (esto se hace en todos los países donde Gobierna la masonería). Y una vez que te han dejado en la calle, te siguen persiguiendo y haciendo daño día tras día. Y si por algún casual, agotada, te suicidas (no bromeo con lo que voy a decir), lo celebran como una victoria sobre Dios (porque eres Cristiano o no te vendes/sometes a ellos, y por esto es la persecución... y te hacen a ti responsable de lo que te ha sucedido.

You #narcissistic Satanic #gangstalkers *DON'T have the "authority" to restrict me from surviving!*



#GangStalking #disabled #Homeless
*Narcissists Use Humiliating Violence To Control You Pt. 1*

12/29/2022 #neighborsfromhell #noiseharassment
*#gangstalkers trying to run me out of this hotel.*​
En uno de sus vídeos hará diez días ya, no recuerdo cuál, se preguntaba _*"Why does a rich person need to envy a homeless person?"*_. Y le contesté lo siguiente usando Google Translete: _ "The world is in the middle of a spiritual war. They want to impose a New World Order. And the rich man who worships Lucifer needs to defeat God in the hearts of the helpless. The New World Order attempts to defeat God and establish a New Masonic and Luciferian Age. And of course, where God lives is in the hearts of people and that is where they try to defeat him." _*Nota:* Si pueden enviarle aunque sean dos o tres euros por Paypal, se lo gradecería mucho. *ko-fi.com* es una plataforna que sirve para esto.





Las técnicas de este acoso o mobbing organizado (guerra psicológica _"discreta"_) son aprendidas por toda la gente de la secta. Ninguno de ellos las desconoce, que son los que participan en tu destrucción (vecinos y entorno personal y allá donde vas, que esta secta está en todas partes). Odian a muerte a los Cristianos (porque están satanizados) y también a los limpios de corazón (a los que no soportan): Es decir: los que rechazan la mugre luciferina.

*EL PROBLEMA ES MUNDIAL*​En los siguientes vídeso (que si los abren en ventana nueva del navegador verán que son dos listas de reproducción), a estas dos mujeres de *Australia *también le están haciendo Gang Stalking. La más joven llevará un año sin subir vídeos, por lo que sospecho que está en una situación difícil.





_"Maldito quien ocultamente hiera a su prójimo; y todo el pueblo responderá: Amén."_
- Deuteronbomio 27, 24. (Biblia Nácar-Colunga. Ed.1944).

_"¡Maldito el que ocultamente mata a su prójimo!’ Y todo el pueblo dirá ‘¡Amén!"_
- Deuteronbomio 27, 24. (Biblia Platense de Mons. Straubinger).

*LA PULSIÓN DE LA MASONERÍA TRATA DE PODER Y SOMETER,
DE VENCER A DIOS. ES UN ASUNTO RELIGIOSO*​
En el Gang stalking van buscando destruirte a ti y a la parte de tu familia que te apoye. Dejarte en la calle y colgarte la etiqueta de loco. Y una vez ahí, hacerte daño día tras día hasta que cedas. Es decir, para al final, cuando te vean agotado y sin fuerzas, ofrecerte la salida _"a tu situación"_ de ingresar en su secta, y con esto pasar a ser un esclavo de ellos que es lo que buscan en ti. Buscan, que seas tú quién renuncies a tu alma y para esto necesitan que te sometas a su obediencia. Es realmente brutal y retorcido todo esto, y por supuesto, *antes muerto* que ser uno de ellos, ya que le tengo mucho más miedo al *Infierno* que al hecho de que me asesinen. En fin... Esta gente rinde obediencia,... ¿a quién?





Cuídense mucho de esta secta, auténticos asesinos y autora de la pandemia de mentiras. Y de lo que traen: *Great Reset *(colapso, hambres y calles incendiadas), engaño de un *Mesías* con alienígenas _"de energía"_ y neuromodulación, *marca* de la bestia con sus campos de *exterminio* para disidentes,...

En fin. Auténtico agujero en el suelo que es esta secta de la masonería.








GANG STALKING: acoso organizado a ciudadanos anónimos por las logias locales de cada barrio y ciudad.


El Gang Stalking es la modalidad «discreta» de mobbing vecinal que practica la masonería doméstica local, de cada barrio, y ciudad. Lo ejercen vecinos, Servicios Sociales, policía, Ambulatorio, Col…




uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com


----------



## BlueOrange (Ayer a la(s) 3:26 AM)

*La nueva clase social: "la clase inútil"*
Los esclavos del Nuevo Orden Mundial​El judío *Yuval Noah Harari* exterioriza el sentir general de la masonería, secta internacional. No son sólo las ocurrencias de un loco.

*Post *de La Quinta Columna​
"La clase inútil llama este PSICÓPATA a todos los fallecidos por el ENGAÑO.
Se pasea tranquilamente por escenarios a la vez que lo premian por ser portavoz del GENOCIDIO y la desaparición del ser humano a los que llama "clase inútil""


(bitchute), (rumble), (odysee)​
Esta gente de la masonería vende el Nuevo Orden Mundial como una nueva revolución industrial, donde los bienes materiales y de servicios pasan a ser las mismas personas en sí, como si fuéramos animales domésticos de su propiedad (esclavos). La masonería apoya todo esto, de ella salen. Un poco más arriba de esta página tienen el post del cineasta español Eduardo Casanova, que vienen a decir lo mismo que el judío Yuval Noah Harari.

*"qué hacer con toda esa gente inútil... (...) son intrascendentes, sin valor alguno."* - Yuval Noah harari


(bitchute), (rumble), (odysee)

*"Está perfectamente bien tener esclavos" *- Yuval Noah Harari.


(bitchute), (rumble), (odysee) ​
La judería y su masonería son profundamente esclavistas.











Albert Pike, fundador de la logia de rito Escocés, Ku Klux Klan (1867)


PRÓLOGO Análogo al pérfido pueblo judío es la naturaleza de la masonería, los mismos de la genocida pandemia de mentiras salida de su Agenda2030, del "The Great Reset" que tienen en dicha agenda y de esa enfermedad mental que llaman "Nuevo Orden Mundial". Esta gente luciferina ama las...




www.burbuja.info




Hasta tienen hechos los cálculos sobre a cuántos esclavos toca cada judío en el Nuevo Orden Mundial.








«Los judíos tendrán 2.800 esclavos» – Rebe Schneerson.


https://uncatolicoperplejo.com/jews-to-have-2800-slaves-rebe-schneerson/ https://uncatolicoperplejo.wordpress.com/2022/03/06/jews-to-have-2800-slaves-rebe-schneerson/ «Los judíos tendrán 2800 esc...




odysee.com




Y a éste , al anticristo, es al que esperan estos que _"dicen ser judíos y no lo son, sino que mienten"._ (Apopcalipsis 3, 9).








'The Messiah should arrive anytime between September 2021-2022' Kabalist Rabbi Deduces


The Hebrew year 5782, when, according to this calculation, Moshiach should arrive, begins on September 6-7, 2021 - less than a year from now.




www.israel365news.com




Esa mal llamada _"élite"_ no son ninguna élite sino que son una secta, no son nada nuestro y no tienen autoridad para decir nada.














Foro de Davos declara que las personas no tienen derecho a poseer sus propios automóviles: “Pueden caminar o compartir”


La organización cuyos miembros ocupan las principales carteras de Economía del mundo asegura que es hora de eliminar la propiedad privada de autos particulares. El Foro Económico Mundial (WEF) que dirige Klaus Schwab y se reúne todos los años en Davos, ha agregado a su declaración de principios...




derechadiario.com.ar




*"No poseerás nada y serás feliz"*


----------



## BlueOrange (Ayer a la(s) 4:34 AM)

*ORDEN Y EJECUCIÓN DE LA BANDA DE FRECUENCIA DE LOS 26GHz*​
Les recuerdo que la radiación electromagnética de las grandes antenas de telefonía y redes wifi, es veneno para los vacunados, son muy peligrosas y en especial lo será la banda de los 26GHz de la red 5G, ya que es la frecuencia de mayor acoplamiento y resonancia con el óxido de grafeno, que éste último tiene entre sus propiedades la de condensador o batería.

*Post* de La Quinta Columna (imagen).


----------



## BlueOrange (Ayer a la(s) 10:26 AM)

Hagamos un poco de memoria.

Vicálvaro. Madrid.








El infierno de la residencia con 96 ancianos muertos: "Fue un error obedecer, debimos haberlos sacado"


EL ESPAÑOL entrevista a 5 familiares de uno de los agujeros negros de la catástrofe sanitaria. La UME encontró allí 9 cadáveres de ancianos.




www.elespanol.com




Sant Adriá de Besós. Cataluña.








Familiares denuncian 100 muertes en la 'residencia del horror' de Cataluña


El geriátrico privado Matacàs, de Sant Adrià de Besòs, tendrá que volver a ser desinfectado por los Bomberos de la Generalitat




cronicaglobal.elespanol.com












«Se quedaban en la residencia, los sedaban y morían. Esa es la verdad. Había instrucciones»


Santa Elena. En Torrent aseguran que del 25 de marzo al 2 de abril murieron nueve ancianos que no llevaron al General, y en Alcoy eran conscientes «de lo que se podía de




www.lasprovincias.es












Las residencias denuncian: "Pedimos medicamentos para los mayores y nos dieron morfina y sedación"


Fernández-Cid, presidente de la FED, asegura que el Ejecutivo tiene los datos de las residencias




www.65ymas.com




La siguiente cifra fue una de las primeras aproximaciones cautelares, porque fueron MUCHOS MÁS.








Cerca de 20.000 mayores de residencias han muerto en el estado de alarma aunque aún no hay cifras oficiales


Vivían en centros públicos, concertados y privados de toda España y Madrid ha sido la comunidad con más fallecidos.




www.heraldo.es




_“Golpeaban las puertas y suplicaban por salir”_








Duro informe de Médicos Sin Fronteras sobre las residencias: “Golpeaban las puertas y suplicaban por salir”


La ONG expone las situaciones “inhumanas” que se vivieron en 486 centros durante los primeros meses de pandemia y recoge escalofriantes testimonios de los trabajadores




elpais.com


----------

